# El hilo de los NOCTURNOS, volvemos después del mundial A PARTIR DE LAS 22:30H



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil.

Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación.



El hilo nocturno de los burbujas de guardería es una realidad.






*PASEO DE LA FAMA DEL HILO NOCTURNOS, (LO QUE VIENE A SER COMO LOS FOREROS QUE INNOVARON CON SUS IDEAS Y APORTACIONES EN ESTE HILO Y FORMAN PARTE DE LA SECTA FUNDACIONAL DE LOS NOCTURNOS DE BURBUJA).

POR ELLO LES HAGO ENTREGA DEL CARNET DE LOS FUNDADORES DE LOS NOCTURNOS DE BURBUJA.

SI QUIERES FORMAR PARTE DE ESTE SELECTO CLUB MANDANOS TUS REFERENCIAS Y ESTUDIAREMOS TU INCLUSION EN EL:*





@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos



*PEQUEÑOS CONSEJOS O NORMAS PARA LA PARTICIPACION EN ESTE HILO.

SE DEBE SER MAYOR DE 18 AÑOS.

LO QUE POSTES ES BAJO TU RESPONSABILIDAD.

NO POSTEAMOS BAJO NINGUN CONCEPTO VIOLENCIA O PORNOGRAFIA.
EXCEPTO LOS VIDEOS DE ACCIDENTES CANINOS DE @Epsilon69 q

AQUI LA POLITICA ES HUMOR NO ESTAMOS PARA DISCUTIR.

ES UN HILO TEMATICO DE HUMOR, ESTO SIGNIFICA QUE NOS ENRIQUECEMOS ACONSEJANDONOS DESDE MUSICA, CINE, LIBROS, COMICS O CUALQUIER COSA ADEMAS DE PARTIRNOS EL CULO DE RISA DE FORMA SANA.




EL LIMITE LO MARCAS TU, PUEDES PARTICIPAR, TROLEAR, REIRTE O SIMPLEMENTE LEER, PASADLO BIEN.


secion entrevistas:


Entrevista a @SNB Superstar en página 50.



Entrevista a @Sick Sad World en página 211.



Entrevista a @Epsilon69 en página 312.*


----------



## mr_nobody (29 Sep 2021)

pole

poleo menta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

mr_nobody dijo:


> pole
> 
> poleo menta



Pasaras a la historia como el primero en postear en este gran hilo.


----------



## Tanaco (29 Sep 2021)

El nocturno furtivo burbujero Tanaco se presenta en este JILO EPOPÉYICO.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Jajajajaja, pero ya es de noche coño!!!


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Sep 2021)

Obi tengo un hamijo que le han pillado varias veces tocandose la pirindola en publico...
¿Este tipo de personas estan condenadas al ostracismo y o a acciones legales punitivas?

Es curioso en una sociedad donde se hace bombo y platillo del sexo, sea aspiradoras, dildos, pepinos o autoaxfisia a lo carradine vean con malos ojos un tipo que se la casca en la via publica...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (29 Sep 2021)

Ya es hora de que os pongáis el pijama.


----------



## Triptolemo (29 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo siempre he pensado que las pajas deben fluir, que quiero decir, que debería existir libre elección de cuando hacernos una paja porque es algo normal, por eso quiero que se haga realidad el ministerio de la paja, para obligar en los trabajos a poner salas para las pajas de los trabajadores de la empresa, o salas aclimatadas en la calle donde poder hacernos pajas si nos da el apretón por la calle, además sería una buena forma de recaudar dinero.
> 
> Respecto a hacerme pajas en público, No se, podrías ponerte en peligro viendo como un mamadou se pajea mirándote por la calle, me plantea dudas.



Buena idea pero se te adelantaron...
Voy a investigar...




Conoce las extrañas "cabinas de masturbación" para relajarte después del trabajo


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (29 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja, pero ya es de noche coño!!!



Donde yo vivo es pleno día aún


----------



## sinosuke (29 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio en hilo mítico que marcará un antes y un después en este nuestro foro.........




.


----------



## Polirisitas (29 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación.
> 
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Se acerca la media noche camaradas, el momento en que los burbujas salimos de nuestras madrigueras para campar a nuestras anchas por este nuestro foro.


----------



## El Juani (29 Sep 2021)

Ayer los merengones tuvimos pajas con la polla pendulona... hoy tras otra noche épica de la culerada, toca las pajas como Dios manda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Para esta nuestra primera noche nada mejor que un reconfortante y relajante tema:


----------



## El Juani (29 Sep 2021)

Cine Erotico Online - Peliculas Eroticas Online


Descarga y Ver Cine Erotico Gratis sin restriccion, ver Cine Pornografico y Cine Erotico contamos con miles de videos eroticos, movies xxx, peliculas xxx in spanish.




www.peliculaseroticasonline.net


----------



## Tanaco (29 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mientras escucho esta maravillosa melodía de mortal kombat masajeó mi herramienta pensando en Pamela Anderson y después tocará pensar con que acompaño la noche, tal vez una de las películas de culto que tanto me gustan?, o puede que un premiado documental? La noche es joven.



Yo ya me acabo de hacer el pajote nocturno, ha estado bien y estoy relajado pero se me ha drenado la energía por la polla y me he quedado vago.
Por suerte las noches entre semana son para hacer el puto vago.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Tanaco dijo:


> Yo ya me acabo de hacer el pajote nocturno, ha estado bien y estoy relajado pero se me ha drenado la energía por la polla y me he quedado vago.
> Por suerte las noches entre semana son para hacer el puto vago.




Acabo de apagar la TV, iba en busca de alguna película de calidad para ver, algo de van dame y no he visto nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Cine Erotico Online - Peliculas Eroticas Online
> 
> 
> Descarga y Ver Cine Erotico Gratis sin restriccion, ver Cine Pornografico y Cine Erotico contamos con miles de videos eroticos, movies xxx, peliculas xxx in spanish.
> ...




Tu como siempre atesorando calidad.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Sep 2021)

relax burbujeros
y os recomiendo el juego


----------



## El Juani (29 Sep 2021)

Cómo me ponían las actrices esas secundarias que salían en las pelis de Ozores y Pacto Martínez Soria enseñando muslamen y tetazas. Los viejos se ponían a mil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Sep 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> relax burbujeros
> y os recomiendo el juego




Esto no es un videojuego?

Edito: no lo había visto, tu mismo lo dices, el juego nunca ame ha llamado, es rol?


----------



## El Juani (29 Sep 2021)

El videojuego está de puta madre. Eso sí, tenían un inglés de C2 por lo menos. No sé si hay ya traducción.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto no es un videojuego?
> 
> Edito: no lo había visto, tu mismo lo dices, el juego nunca ame ha llamado, es rol?



jueguealo. en serio te lo digo .
es una pieza de arte.
DISCO ELYSIUM.


----------



## Furymundo (29 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El videojuego está de puta madre. Eso sí, tenían un inglés de C2 por lo menos. No sé si hay ya traducción.



si hay traduccion de texto no de voz.
yo me lo pasé a pelo en ingles.

tio me saltaron las lagrimas jugandolo.


----------



## El Juani (29 Sep 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> si hay traduccion de texto no de voz.
> yo me lo pasé a pelo en ingles.
> 
> tio me saltaron las lagrimas jugandolo.



El juego es tremendo, pero tenía un inglés complicado al menos para mi.


----------



## barullo (30 Sep 2021)

Me voy a ver una serie

La tercera temporada de Britania

Que os den concurso higos de fruta


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)

Las 12 de la noche. Hora impepinable. La mejor hora posible.

Y a Koeman se le está poniendo cara de Van Gaal.


----------



## Papo de luz (30 Sep 2021)

¿Como son vuestras erupciones? Hawaianas o strombolianas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Me voy a ver una serie
> 
> La tercera temporada de Britania
> 
> Que os den concurso higos de fruta




Yo ando con un partido de la premier en el dazn, me había puesto una mierda de serie que como no, decían que era muy buenas, una de chinitos que pasan pruebas, y no me ha gustado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> jueguealo. en serio te lo digo .
> es una pieza de arte.
> DISCO ELYSIUM.




Eso está en el Game pass?.


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)

Yo estoy gozando del Zenit vs Malmoe


----------



## Furymundo (30 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Game pass



ni idea, esta en steam seguro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> ni idea, esta en steam seguro.



No, lo acabo de mirar y no está, he visto un video y aquello parece demasiado complejo en este momento.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Sep 2021)

Pues ya que son más allá de las 12 me uno al hilo para desearos una buena noche de pajas, Doritos, alcohol o lo que sea que haga cada uno a estas horas.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (30 Sep 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Podríamos abrir una encuesta para saber las pajas promedio de los burbujas, en mi caso son 10 pajas los viernes, sábados y domingos y de lunes a jueves 4 pajas diarias de mantenimiento.



Esas latas de Monster CUMPLEN LO QUE PROMETEN.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

A las 2 como me las estoy tocando a dos manos probaré el nuevo pro o como coño se llame este año, haber si me quita el mal rollo del FIFA.


----------



## Vorsicht (30 Sep 2021)

Pillo sitio en el mejor jilo de burbuja... de hoy!!!


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)

Qué pasa??? esta noche toca un chaturbate to gostoso???


----------



## El Juani (30 Sep 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Sep 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 792768




Menudo agarrón tenía la jaca esta en sliver.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2021)




----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2021)

Son las 00:48 de la noche y me surge haceros una pregunta:
¿Qué es el amor?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Ostras tu, esto lo escuchaba yo de pequeño, la gente que llamaba tenian perfil burbuja total.


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación.
> 
> ...



A partir de ahora este hilo es el forochat de INSOMNES oficial de Burbuja.

Cada noche lo iremos actualizando mirando nuestras pulsaciones y oxigeno en las venas con la ayuda de un oximetro.


----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2021)

En el mundo de la radio de toda la vida los programas donde la gente se abría más a hablar eran los programas nocturnos tipo "Hablar por hablar" en la Ser. Este hilo debe ser para que havramos nuestra halma


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> En el mundo de la radio de toda la vida los programas donde la gente se abría más a hablar eran los programas nocturnos tipo "Hablar por hablar" en la Ser. Este hilo debe ser para que havramos nuestra halma



Cuéntanos amic, ¿que te atenaza? Abre tu corazón a nos. Explicanos tus problemas.


----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cuéntanos amic, ¿que te atenaza? Abre tu corazón a nos. Explicanos tus problemas.



Recuerdo a la compañera de clase de la que me enamoré en primero de carrera. Nunca me hizo caso, o igual sí y yo no lo vi, quién sabe. Fue hace 30 años, no he vuelto a amar así. La película en mi cabeza era que ella era ELLA, vislumbraba un futuro con ELLA, tener hijos con ELLA, hacer castillos en la arena con nuestros hijos, hacer los deberes con ellos, jugar al fútbol en la calle con ellos, todas esas cosas fachas que siempre han funcionado. Cuando ese sueño ves que no se cumplirá, ya no vuelves a ser el mismo hombre que fuiste.


----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso con unas buena pajas y un poco de cocaína se pasa.



Pero una paja siempre fue un homenaje a una mujer, la paja porque sí no me motiva


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Oct 2021)

Lo peor es ver lo que era el objeto de tus pajas, bueno una de tantas, completamente charificada y enmurada. Es como mirar al abismo y el abismo te devuelve la mirada. Eso sí que es jodido de verdad. 


Tempus fugit y semen retentum venenum est.


----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo nunca me hago una paja porque si, yo siempre mi paja se la dedico a alguna mujer especial, mira hace 10 minutos se la he dedicado a Paz Vega en sus buenos años.



¿Sabes que en mi infancia tuve una época en que cada dia me hacía una paja pensando en una azafata del Un, Dos, Tres? Tenía como un calendario en mi cabeza y funcionaba como un reloj, los lunes tocaba paja pensando en Kim, los martes tocaba paja con la entonces dulce, sensual y maravillosa Lidia Bosch, los miércoles Silvia Marsó, etc etc


----------



## fachacine (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que nacistes en la postguerra o que?
> 
> Mis pajas se han charificado, las tuyas se han muerto ya.
> 
> ...



Te digo una cosa, Lidia Bosch... Esa mujer ahora será una cabrona y falsodenunciadora y tal y tal pero para los de mi generación esa tia es de las que crean impronta


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (1 Oct 2021)

Como ha cambiado la noche. Aquellos días que veías amanecer oyendo "Alborada" en RNE.
Por lo que he observado, la nueva política de las charos ha forzado a que nos reconciliemos con viejas amistades de nuestra juventud. Aquellos cinco colegas que tenías a tu disposición para salir de una urgencia, o ¡¡¡Lo único de la izquierda que da placer es la mano!!!... ¡¡¡Que recuerdos!!!
En fin, para aquellos que puedan encontrarse aún "en el preludio" les ofrezco unas "delicatessen asiaticas" del país del sol naciente. Indicado para aquellos que tienen la imaginación congestionada de tanto utilizarla. Espero les guste.






Jap Lesbians: Jap Lesbian Teacher and 2 Students - ThisVid.com


Japanese Cunt Eaters - only the best Jap Lesbians of Japanese porn on ThisVid!




thisvid.com


----------



## Maybe (1 Oct 2021)

Yo me apuntaría, por lo de la nocturnidad y eso... pero viendo cuál parece ser el tema estrella, témome que no voy a encajar 

Salgo discretamente (no os preocupéis, no he visto nada).


----------



## atasco (1 Oct 2021)

HEY PERROS QUE PASA PERROSSSS
?


----------



## atasco (1 Oct 2021)

ME HE TOMADO 4mg de alprazolam y sigo bebiendo whisky, me queda un vaso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Oct 2021)

DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta dijo:


> Como ha cambiado la noche. Aquellos días que veías amanecer oyendo "Alborada" en RNE.
> Por lo que he observado, la nueva política de las charos ha forzado a que nos reconciliemos con viejas amistades de nuestra juventud. Aquellos cinco colegas que tenías a tu disposición para salir de una urgencia, o ¡¡¡Lo único de la izquierda que da placer es la mano!!!... ¡¡¡Que recuerdos!!!
> En fin, para aquellos que puedan encontrarse aún "en el preludio" les ofrezco unas "delicatessen asiaticas" del país del sol naciente. Indicado para aquellos que tienen la imaginación congestionada de tanto utilizarla. Espero les guste.
> 
> ...




Gran documento gráfico camarada, de.primer nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Oct 2021)

Completamente de acuerdo.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Oct 2021)

Yo me acuesto a las 23H y me levanto a las 5 o las 6H. Suelo forear en torno a las 7H.

A esas horas es frecuente que estén en línea Clin Isbu, xicomalo, Silverdaemon...

Al mediodía, Rose Seraphim, Talabera.

De 18 a 20h, la trotona y ejkelosfascistsonellos.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, una noche más, pajas, cine, música y viejos amores, este hilo lo tiene todo, esta noche más y mejor.
> 
> Ahora es momento de volver lentamente a nuestras rutinas junto a las charos con las que trabajamos para poder desfogarnos a la hora del café con una buena paja, aunque yo ya llevo una está mañana.
> 
> ...



Yo no trabajo con charos, pero también recibo tareas inútiles y contradictorias de tíos .


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Oct 2021)

Pero quienes son esos nocturnos, ah? Quienes son?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo nunca me hago una paja porque si, yo siempre mi paja se la dedico a alguna mujer especial, mira hace 10 minutos se la he dedicado a Paz Vega en sus buenos años.



Buena paja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo no trabajo con charos, pero también recibo tareas inútiles y contradictorias de tíos .



Hay miles de tíos que son unos imbéciles y unos mierdas, pero suele ser un porcentaje aceptable entre los tíos. Charos son TODAS.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, una noche más, pajas, cine, música y viejos amores, este hilo lo tiene todo, esta noche más y mejor.
> 
> Ahora es momento de volver lentamente a nuestras rutinas junto a las charos con las que trabajamos para poder desfogarnos a la hora del café con una buena paja, aunque yo ya llevo una está mañana.
> 
> ...



Esta mañana me acordaba de este hilo. He ido a tomarme mi café con pincho, como siempre en una mesa apartada a mi rollo, mientras mis compañeras todas en una mesa juntitas haciendo de charos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Oct 2021)

Excelente hilo ..cada noche trataré de upearlo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Recuerdo a la compañera de clase de la que me enamoré en primero de carrera. Nunca me hizo caso, o igual sí y yo no lo vi, quién sabe. Fue hace 30 años, no he vuelto a amar así. La película en mi cabeza era que ella era ELLA, vislumbraba un futuro con ELLA, tener hijos con ELLA, hacer castillos en la arena con nuestros hijos, hacer los deberes con ellos, jugar al fútbol en la calle con ellos, todas esas cosas fachas que siempre han funcionado. Cuando ese sueño ves que no se cumplirá, ya no vuelves a ser el mismo hombre que fuiste.



Uf, es que si nos ponemos a recordar esas cosas... Yo también me quedé colgado de una compañera en 1º de carrera. Era su segundo año allí. Chica guapita, con buenas tetas,... Llegamos a magrearnos y besarnos en una fieshta. Aquella chica me volvió loco. Pero dejó la carrera al año siguiente y se fue a Magisterio. Y se lió con un gordo fanegas de su pueblo. Me costó bastante quitármela de la cabeza. Hace un par de años me dió por buscarla en Faisbuk. Ha engordado, las tetas todavía más grandes, y se ha vuelto indepe. Me alegré, pero ya no sentía nada por ella. No era mala chiquilla y hubiéramos sido una buena pareja, pero ella eligió otro camino.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Oct 2021)

feliz noche de fracaviernes a todos


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Oct 2021)

Joder qué foro más muerto. Borro el mensaje y paso de todo porque esto parece un cementerio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

Alquilen tiene un enlace para ver twin peaks en castellano desde el móvil?, Estoy buscando pero no encuentro nada.


----------



## melf (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alquilen tiene un enlace para ver twin peaks en castellano desde el móvil?, Estoy buscando pero no encuentro nada.



Twin Peaks - Dilo.nu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Twin Peaks - Dilo.nu





Gracias camarada pero no funciona la web del sitio ese.


----------



## barullo (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias camarada pero no funciona la web del sitio ese.



¿Y para qué quieres ver eso si es una rayada sin pies ni cabeza?

Será por series no me jodas


----------



## melf (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias camarada pero no funciona la web del sitio ese.



Acabo de probarlo en mi tlf y si me ha funcionado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Acabo de probarlo en mi tlf y si me ha funcionado.




Entras con algún navegador o algo, yo he entrado con Brave y Google y nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Y para qué quieres ver eso si es una rayada sin pies ni cabeza?
> 
> Será por series no me jodas




Una de las mejores series de la historia junto con breking bad


----------



## melf (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entras con algún navegador o algo, yo he entrado con Brave y Google y nada.



He entrado con Safari


----------



## melf (2 Oct 2021)

http://gamovideo.com/m7ml8hi7b7bz

Enlace directo al primer capitulo, si te funciona te pongo el resto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> http://gamovideo.com/m7ml8hi7b7bz
> 
> Enlace directo al primer capitulo, si te funciona te pongo el resto.




En el primer enlace no me iba con ningún navegador, pero este si me va, muchos y variados agradecimientos hacia tu persona camarada.


----------



## melf (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el primer enlace no me iba con ningún navegador, pero este si me va, muchos y variados agradecimientos hacia tu persona camarada.




No hay de que.

Capitulo 2
http://gamovideo.com/ptg1hdq57w0v

3
http://gamovideo.com/6q8d6lmjhcy2

4
http://gamovideo.com/3duny9bjsfe9

5
http://gamovideo.com/ztgvcdeuy1zf

6
http://gamovideo.com/wq57hmjsc9mj

7
http://gamovideo.com/d5mngdy9a5d2

8
http://gamovideo.com/8gy79yrakion

Hasta aqui la temporada 1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> No hay de que.
> 
> Capitulo 2
> http://gamovideo.com/ptg1hdq57w0v
> ...




Nuevamente gracias por las molestias.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Oct 2021)

Buenas ...traigo café caliente ...a ver quién más se prende


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

Os dejo la segunda parte de la gran trilogía que iniciamos anoche, cine 100% calidad, maníac cop 2, el policía maníaco inmortal vuelve:


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy más de cocaína, que el café no es nada sano y además adictivo.
> 
> Hora llevo ya de twin peaks, que maravilla.



Pero que dices tío ...si la coca no es ni un 10% la de Colombia , Bolivia o Brasil ...
Es puro talco y demás mierdas ...por eso te duerme la boca .

Mejor Tina o Mefe


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pero que dices tío ...si la coca no es ni un 10% la de Colombia , Bolivia o Brasil ...
> Es puro talco y demás mierdas ...por eso te duerme la boca .
> 
> Mejor Tina o Mefe




Nada no me convences, dos gramos de.cocsinas acompañados de una pizza de la casa Tarradellas y con un caldo de alta calidad como una burbujeante lata de Monster es salud, el café es droga.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada no me convences, dos gramos de.cocsinas acompañados de una pizza de la casa Tarradellas y con un caldo de alta calidad como una burbujeante lata de Monster es salud, el café es droga.



Pero si metes CC no comes que dices ....yo no dejaré el café .
.me acompaña por las noches ...si meto cc veo porno ...


----------



## .AzaleA. (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación.
> 
> ...



Hombre, ya era hora!! Un hilo radio-chat de confesiones foriles al caer la noche. Me lo guardo en favoritos, a ver si se cuece algo interesante y llegamos a multipage, Obi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os voy a dejar una serie de mi época, que servía tanto para reir como para hacerte una buena paja con la Cox.
> 
> Infelices para siempre, o como la conocíamos en España, la serie del muñeco flopy.



Ni me suena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2021)

No como


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy más de cocaína, que el café no es nada sano y además adictivo.
> 
> Hora llevo ya de twin peaks, que maravilla.



la cocaína.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni me suena.




Que destrozo la virgen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Oct 2021)

Ya estamos de vuelta una noche más camaradas.

Una noche que se presenta apasionante para, nuevamente mostrar el lado más íntimos de los burbujas.

Necesitas ayuda?

Te sientes solo?

Eres un perdedor?

Pues me temo que seguirás siendolo, pero tal vez sintiendo el calor burbujo te sientas mejor.


Esta noche, como todas, te esperamos.


----------



## Delco (2 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Acabo de pedir a mi chino de confianza cerdo con salteado de setas, de momento me está complaciendo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Oct 2021)

No entiendo pizza o chino ??hoy no hay coca ...yo dejo solo este mensaje por qué tome melatonina ...en la madrugada hay muchas cosas que hacer así que voy al sobre ..


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Oct 2021)

Otro de imaginaria!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> No entiendo pizza o chino ??hoy no hay coca ...yo dejo solo este mensaje por qué tome melatonina ...en la madrugada hay muchas cosas que hacer así que voy al sobre ..




Te funciona la melatonina?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te funciona la melatonina?



Si ..me deja ko...después de 1 h y media de tomarla


----------



## Ancient Warrior (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Enlace y cantidades, que habías probado antes?.



Enlace de que ?? La pruebo ocasionalmente ..no todas las noches ...


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espera que te paso el código ciborg de viajes en el tiempo:
> 
> 
> Hlxkhxkvxkhxjgxutxutjgzkhdigxivxkvxkhxkhxkhxkhxkhxkhxkhxkhxkhzkhzkhxhlxlhxlhxkhxlhxlhxkhxkhxkhxkhxlhxlhxkhxkhxkhxkhxkhxhkxkhxkhxkhxk



Gilipollas! el tiempo no existe!!!!
Y si tienes webos, demuestra lo contrario de lo que digo!!!


----------



## CesareLombroso (3 Oct 2021)

venga empericaos!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Gilipollas! el tiempo no existe!!!!
> Y si tienes webos, demuestra lo contrario de lo que digo!!!




Cuando se te revele la tostadora o la nevera ya creerás en los viajes en el tiempo, terminators y skinett, las coordenadas que he descubierto y te dejo a continuación lo demuestran:


Khdkvdihdihdkgdkgdugzyskyrslydlyrslytslytdñjtdjñtdlhslyrzlhrhtskhtslhthtbgbgbtbgbfbgbgjtjthtsgzmbtbtbgbtbtbgbgbdñjtdjñgdñjtslhghrhthrhrbgbgz


----------



## Vorsicht (3 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando se te revele la tostadora o la nevera ya creerás en los viajes en el tiempo, terminators y skinett, las coordenadas que he descubierto y te dejo a continuación lo demuestran:
> 
> 
> Khdkvdihdihdkgdkgdugzyskyrslydlyrslytslytdñjtdjñtdlhslyrzlhrhtskhtslhthtbgbgbtbgbfbgbgjtjthtsgzmbtbtbgbtbtbgbgbdñjtdjñgdñjtslhghrhthrhrbgbgz



Las meto así tal cual, sin comas, puntos, ni acentos???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Las meto así tal cual, sin comas, puntos, ni acentos???




Exacto, cuando veas una máquina del tiempo mete los dígitos tal cual, si no tienes una máquina del tiempo mételos en la web de Amazon acompañado de la palabra bachillerato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2021)

Hoy escenas míticas del cine:

El viaje del héroe, las ilusiones adolescentes, las ganas de descubrir el mundo, en un solo plano:





Aportad las vuestras camaradas!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Otra para el recuerdo.

Camino a la perdición, San Mendes en el uso de la fotografía era un auténtico dios, además sabía editar perfectamente con la bso.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Oct 2021)

Vamos a ver ...que pasa acá está noche ..alguna novedad?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vamos a ver ...que pasa acá está noche ..alguna novedad?




Camarada Warriors bienvenido! Esperamos tu aporte cinematográfico.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camarada Warriors bienvenido! Esperamos tu aporte cinematográfico.



Si vi la noche temática ..ahí lo agregué


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vamos a ver ...que pasa acá está noche ..alguna novedad?




Muy lograda, sin duda, el cabron este siempre supo elegir bien sus proyectos, en especial todo lo que tiene con fincher.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Otra para el recuerdo.
> 
> Camino a la perdición, San Mendes en el uso de la fotografía era un auténtico dios, además sabía editar perfectamente con la bso.



*"LA NOCHE CAE SOBRE BURBUJA"*


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (4 Oct 2021)

Dentro de poco empezara a amanecer.

Ya mismo sale el. Sol en Burbuja!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Tienes sueño?

No verdad...

Las noches en burbuja han comenzado.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Oct 2021)

Jüenas nochez. De venjo ha de cajarme en la fruta calabera de Obiwankernobil que hez hun foyacoñocalbas y ha de más de heztamos en 2021 y el igo de la jran fruta haún no de ha de bisto The Sopranos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Jüenas nochez. De venjo ha de cajarme en la fruta calabera de Obiwankernobil que hez hun foyacoñocalbas y ha de más de heztamos en 2021 y el igo de la jran fruta haún no de ha de bisto The Sopranos.




Te sientes solo?.

Nunca te elegían en el equipo de fútbol?.

Tu madre vende castañas?.


Si, tiene delito, no he visto ni los sopranos ni de Wire.


----------



## Iriririti (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación.
> 
> ...



ola pues yo soy nueva y me está gustando este ambientillo intimido y honesto


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te sientes solo?.



Sí y no. Sienpre e de sido solitario, y de disfruto de la soledaz.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nunca te elegían en el equipo de fútbol?.



Sí, pero sienpre el húltimo porque era hun paquete. Nunca me a de hinterhezado el deporte, salbo el badminton.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu madre vende castañas?.



No, de heztá juvilada. Era docente, como yo.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, tiene delito, no he visto ni los sopranos ni de Wire.



Yo tanpoco de e de bisto The Wire


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> ola pues yo soy nueva y me está gustando este ambientillo intimido y honesto




Hablanos de ti.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> ola pues yo soy nueva y me está gustando este ambientillo intimido y honesto



¿Erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Sí y no. Sienpre e de sido solitario, y de disfruto de la soledaz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De que eres docente más o menos?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De que eres docente más o menos?.



Hijlhez, pero de degé de hegercer ace hun par de haños.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo trabajo también en docencia.



¿Qué de henseñas?


----------



## Iriririti (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hablanos de ti.



que quieres exactamente que te conteste?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> que quieres exactamente que te conteste?




Que te ha traído aquí?.

Te gustan las películas de Joselito?.

Tu madre compra en el Alcampo o en Carrefour?.


----------



## Iriririti (4 Oct 2021)

Que te ha traído aquí?.
Un amigo que me ha mostrado este lugar


Te gustan las películas de Joselito?.
No particularmente, muy melancolicas

Tu madre compra en el Alcampo o en Carrefour?.
En ninguna de las dos, en GADIS


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Enseño a los toxicómanos a no ser toxicómanos.



¿Cómo de puedo de dhez henjancharme de las _*FIJURAS*_ de Saint Seiya? Me de foyaría ha huna coñocalba por hun Minos de Grifo EX


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> Que te ha traído aquí?.
> Un amigo que me ha mostrado este lugar
> 
> 
> ...




Que coño es gadis, suena a Panchito


----------



## Iriririti (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es gadis, suena a Panchito



JAJAJA no, es una cadena De supermercados gallegos hombre


----------



## melf (4 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es gadis, suena a Panchito


----------



## barullo (4 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> Que te ha traído aquí?.
> Un amigo que me ha mostrado este lugar
> 
> 
> ...



¿Un amigo te ha traido, trufita? pues valiente amijo


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a beberme una refrescante lata de Monster, ponerme un raya y hacerme una buena paja.
> 
> Ahora vuelvo, espero lo mejor de vosotros.



De esas tres creo que lo unico sano es la paja. Y viendo los dos acompañantes no te voy a preguntar que haces exactamente con la polla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> De esas tres creo que lo unico sano es la paja. Y viendo los dos acompañantes no te voy a preguntar que haces exactamente con la polla.




Deseas contarnos algo sobre ti?

Necesitas hablar?


Te gustan las sopas de sobre con fideos de gallina blanca?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Un amigo te ha traido, trufita? pues valiente amijo




Trufita?, eso se dice en tu tierra a las jacas?.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deseas contarnos algo sobre ti?
> 
> Necesitas hablar?
> 
> ...



Antes las tomaba mucho. Ahora ya no me hacen gracia.

Que puedo contar... El trabajo va como el culo y vamos a acabar, en automocion, todos en la puta calle. Lo unico que me consuela son los ahorros y el paro de dos años. (Y eso suponiendo que lo cobre  ).

Los videojuegos, las peliculas y las series que sacan son una puta mierda y la gente que me rodea es poco interesante y me aburren tanto como lo primero.

¿Suficiente o empiezas a cobrarme consulta?


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Trufita?, eso se dice en tu tierra a las jacas?.



Eso lo digo yo, caraestaca

Y tengo más apelativos


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre, no pareces muy esperanzado para que te voy a engañar, respecto al ocio es verdad que cada día va a peor, luego lo laboral...no as pensado en cambiar de sector?.
> 
> Lugo lo de las sopas de sobre de ave con fideos de gallina blanca, yo las consumo mucho, no tanto como las pizzas de la casa Tarradellas pero si, bastante.



Como no me haga funcionario... Mi provincia es un erial.

No crees que comes mal obiwan? Cocer un brecol o unas judias no tardas nada y te nutres muy bien. Y lo mismo hacer un caldo de pollo en una olla grande no tiene nada y es mucho mas sano y rico que la sopa de sobre...Y las pizzas tampoco tienen nada hacerlas en casa. 

Planteate cambiar tu forma de comer.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu crees?, Nah, está todo estudiado, obtengo todos los nutrientes de mi entorno.
> 
> Cocaína, Monster y pizzas de la casa Tarradellas, yo es que por la vida que tengo tan estresada no puedo cocinar mucho.



Con 5k de mensajes en el foro no creo que sea muy estresada tu vida no? A que te dedicas aparte del malvivir?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Con 5k de mensajes en el foro no creo que sea muy estresada tu vida no? A que te dedicas aparte del malvivir?




Si, la verdad que sí lo es, además tengo muchas responsabilidades.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, la verdad que sí lo es, además tengo muchas responsabilidades.



Pues menuda mierda. De las responsabilidades hay que huir. Dudo que ni merezcan la pena por las larvas. Algun dia las probare, si tal.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Pues nada, si no contais nada interesante me piro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Con 5k de mensajes en el foro no creo que sea muy estresada tu vida no? A que te dedicas aparte del malvivir?




No lo había visto, ayudó a toxicómanos.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tengo responsabilidades conmigo mismo, hacerme pajas, meterme cocaína, jugar al FIFA, decir a alguna Charo incauta que soy neurocirujano y tengo la casa pagada para ir al hostal conchita a embestir.
> 
> Últimamente ando bastante estresado porque en el trabajo solo nos dan 30 minutos de descanso y a veces no me da tiempo para hacerme una buena paja.



Yo tengo casi 1 hora de descanso. Vamos, que trabajo 7. 

Ayudas a toxicomanos dandoles fuerza y tal claro. No me gustaria tener ese tipo de adiccion la verdad. Te jode el cuerpo y el cerebro.

PD: Voy a sobar, que os den noctambulos. Cuidado con el autobus y tal.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te sientes solo?.
> 
> Nunca te elegían en el equipo de fútbol?.
> 
> ...



Los Soprano va de un mediocre al que todos alaban. Un hijodepvta para entretener a los cuevadoriteros y pensar "no ex tan maloh hehe".

The wire dicen que es muy buena, la tengo pendiente.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Trufita...no se, intento imaginarme en situaciones normales con una mujer y no me pega?.
> Ejemplos:
> 
> Trufita límpiame el sable!!.
> ...



Porque no sabes, brincapozas  

Yo estoy con la segunda temporada de los Sopranos viendola a ratos. No está mal pero tampoco es para volverse loco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Porque no sabes, brincapozas
> 
> Yo estoy con la segunda temporada de los Sopranos viendola a ratos. No está mal pero tampoco es para volverse loco




Yo empecé the Wire en el confinamiento y aquello no me.parecio.nada del otro mundo, aunque es verdad que solo vi un capítulo.

Ahora cuando termine twin peaks ya veré.


Que paséis todos un gran día lleno de pajas y cocaína.


----------



## Iriririti (5 Oct 2021)

estais todos como una putita cabra chavales


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Solo somos ciborgs normales y corrientes.



Aun no fuiste a dormir? Lo tuyo es un desastre chaval.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Hola burbujas, ya estamos aquí una noche más.

Se que llevas noches leyendonos, si, me refiero a ti, puede que está sea tu noche, vence tu vergüenza, escríbenos y ábrete...

Ya están aquí las noches de burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Beni Hill?

Yo acabo de encender la TV y he visto a Penélope Cruz en un proceso imparable hacia la charitizacion en el programa ese del enano y los muñecos de barrio sésamo.


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Beni Hill?
> 
> Yo acabo de encender la TV y he visto a Penélope Cruz en un proceso imparable hacia la charitizacion en el programa ese del enano y los muñecos de barrio sésamo.



Es Benny Hill, un grande


----------



## El Juani (5 Oct 2021)

Esas arenitas gostosas


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Hola que tal. Alguna novedad por aqui?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Hola que tal. Alguna novedad por aqui?




Yo ahora mismo estoy cenando una lata de fabada de litoral en su punto en el microondas que me ha quedado perfecta.

Ahora debo pensar que película/serie veo.


----------



## Poseidón (5 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy cenando una lata de fabada de litoral en su punto en el microondas que me ha quedado perfecta.
> 
> Ahora debo pensar que película/serie veo.



The Young Pope (Serie de TV) (2016)

Seriaza. Y eso que odio casi todo lo que huela a cistiano.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy cenando una lata de fabada de litoral en su punto en el microondas que me ha quedado perfecta.
> 
> Ahora debo pensar que película/serie veo.



La de el Mencavrona de bale la mitaz y de save casi hijual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La de el Mencavrona de bale la mitaz y de save casi hijual.




No tengo Mercadona cerca, la que supera a la original es la lata de callos del día, mucho más rica que la de litoral


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> The Young Pope (Serie de TV) (2016)
> 
> Seriaza. Y eso que odio casi todo lo que huela a cistiano.




Jude law de cura, nunca lo hubiera imaginado.
.


----------



## Abrojo (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


>



Que coño es eso?


----------



## Abrojo (6 Oct 2021)

Peli de terror 1991, iba a poner la de Jóvenes Nocturnos (Lost boys 1987) pero me salío esta imagen antes


----------



## melf (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cindy y Lucy son dos chicas de dieciocho años a punto de ingresar en la universidad. Pero antes deben cumplir un ritual, y para ello han de nadar a través de la cripta de una iglesia abandonada. El crucufijo de Lucy cae al agua y se hunde hasta el lugar donde yace un ancentral vampiro llamado Czakyr. El vampiro vuelve a la vida y su principal anhelo es la virginal sangre de Lucy.
> 
> No pinta demasiado bien esto




Pero seguro que da para paja.

Ami Dolenz 








Ya se que no es Pamela, ni son los Vigilantes de la playa, pero tampoco esta mal.


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Oct 2021)

Yo estuve en aqueste hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Yo estuve en aqueste hilo.



Te crea mucho estrés tener varias cuentas?.


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te crea mucho estrés tener varias cuentas?.



No.

Pero no tengo tantas y ademas mis otras cuentas no son las que todos creeis.


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo repartes el tiempo?.
> 
> Te haces muchas pajas al día?.
> 
> ...



Soy un ciborg pomeraria que se hace muchas pajas al dia mientras viaja en el tiempo.


----------



## Migue111 (6 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> The Young Pope (Serie de TV) (2016)
> 
> Seriaza. Y eso que odio casi todo lo que huela a cistiano.



A mi me gustaba El Mesias, pero creo que la cancelaron :/


----------



## Triptolemo (6 Oct 2021)

@Cilindrin cavron estoy derroido te he mandado un mensaje intergaláctico y es caro el 903...


----------



## Cilindrin (6 Oct 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> @Cilindrin cavron estoy derroido te he mandado un mensaje intergaláctico y es caro el 903...



Visita mi hilo de hoy: Se han equivocado con la picsa


----------



## Furymundo (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Triptolemo (6 Oct 2021)

Hijo de pvta mira tu puto correo intergaláctico cavoronazo... 
Hoy me he fumado un paquete de tabaco en hora y media... 
¿Materialismo! 
¡Supervivencia?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Soy un ciborg pomeraria que se hace muchas pajas al dia mientras viaja en el tiempo.




No bromes con los ciborg pomerania, que e pomerania de mi madre es un ciborg el jo puta, 
Empecé a notar cosas raras en el, se le iluminaban los ojos, metía la nariz en enchufes durante más de dos horas seguidas, solo bebía Monster, en fin que te voy a contar, menos mal que le conseguí reprogramar quitandole su pila de combustible, se la saque por el culo y le metí una energizer, ahora es un pomerania 2.0


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Oct 2021)

El Plaster ese del que tanto habláis: quién es? Es Maese Pelma?


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Oct 2021)

¿Ha qué ora de henpiheza el jailo nocturno? ¿se de pueden de poner felpudosas?

Taluhez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Ha qué ora de henpiheza el jailo nocturno? ¿se de pueden de poner felpudosas?
> 
> Taluhez




Tu puedes poner lo que quieras Superstar.
Hoy empieza a las 11.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (6 Oct 2021)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Hoy me he fumado un paquete de tabaco en hora y media...



Ojú k vicio illo!


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)

Hoy toca unas pajillas gostosas con el partido de España... pero me acuerdo de la cara de Luis Enrique y se me pasa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Te sientes solo?.

Estas erecto?

Pues hazte una paja.

Para todo lo demás...empiezan las noches en burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Ojú k vicio illo!




Yo fumaba paquete y medio al día, cosa más asquerosa de vicio e inútil.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Oct 2021)

*PUNTUALIDAZ HINJLHEZA*


----------



## El Juani (6 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Cómo lleváis la noche camaradas?.

Alguna recomendación para hoy?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2021)

Queremos vídeo!.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo lleváis la noche camaradas?.
> 
> Alguna recomendación para hoy?.



De floreando y de petándole el muro ha Hezthezto de felpudosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De floreando y de petándole el muro ha Hezthezto de felpudosas.



Que coño es hezthezto?


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es hezthezto?



Fernando Hezthezo, de vañado de ace hunos meshez, hactual mente @QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Fernando Hezthezo, de vañado de ace hunos meshez, hactual mente @QuiqueCamoiras




Que andas haciendo cabroncete?.

Y no me digas que viendo coños peludos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que andas haciendo cabroncete?.
> 
> Y no me digas que viendo coños peludos.



Haora mismo de vuscando fijuras en Jüarrapop


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Haora mismo de vuscando fijuras en Jüarrapop




Cuanto es lo máximo que as pagado por uno de tus muñequitos?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuanto es lo máximo que as pagado por uno de tus muñequitos?.



Hunos 200 € (por huna sola fijura, no por hun lote)


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Tengo un amigo que se compra unas figuras hiper mega realistas de soldados y carros de combate de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que costaban un pastizal. Y alguna vez que las he visto son tremendas, impresionantes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hunos 200 € (por huna sola fijura, no por hun lote)





Hostia 200 palos macho, 
Esto es muy turbio que te voy a contar.
Cuando falleció Michael Jackson, como siempre he seguido su música y tenía entradas para su concierto, me regalaron un muñeco de Hot toys de el, hoy vale 1500 palos, pero además creo que les costó 300 euros, una animalada.

Nunca ahe entendido estas cosas de los muñecos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia 200 palos macho,
> Esto es muy turbio que te voy a contar.
> Cuando falleció Michael Jackson, como siempre he seguido su música y tenía entradas para su concierto, me regalaron un muñeco de Hot toys de el, hoy vale 1500 palos, pero además creo que les costó 300 euros, una animalada.



La que de conpré ha 200 € bale hunos 300 €, de momento.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nunca ahe entendido estas cosas de los muñecos.



De ace barios haños, de creo que se de bendió el número 1 de Batman, Superman o Hezpaider Man (puvlicado en 1940 y haljo) por hun miyón de dólarhez. Y los seyos... y los discos de binilo...


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se compra unas figuras hiper mega realistas de soldados y carros de combate de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que costaban un pastizal. Y alguna vez que las he visto son tremendas, impresionantes.



¿Cómo se llamaba tu cuenta antes, andarríos?


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

barullo dijo:


> ¿Cómo se llamaba tu cuenta antes, andarríos?



No. Esta es la única cuenta que he tenido.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No. Esta es la única cuenta que he tenido.



Por eso pero le cambiaste el nombre ¿como se llamaba antes?


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Que no. Que no he cambiado nada. Es así desde que me registré.


----------



## barullo (7 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Que no. Que no he cambiado nada. Es así desde que me registré.



¿y en 10 años sólo has escrito 600 post?


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Sí. No sé. Tengo periodos donde desaparezco y otras donde estoy más activo. Depende. A veces me da por los foros y otras se me mete por culo y no leo en años.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te sientes solo?.
> 
> Estas erecto?
> 
> ...



Cuidado que no se infiltran indeseados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Joder, me quedé planchado anoche.
Bueno pues un nuevo día lleno de desafíos en forma de charos que no saben redactar informes y pegan gritos.

Ale que tengáis un buen día camaradas.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Oct 2021)

*"Hasta que llegó a su hora"*


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Tengo un amigo que se compra unas figuras hiper mega realistas de soldados y carros de combate de la Segunda Guerra Mundial que costaban un pastizal. Y alguna vez que las he visto son tremendas, impresionantes.



Yo tengo las míticas de El Prado: Waffen SS, Pilotos de la R.A.F. y luftwaffe, lobos de U-Boot, África, etc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo tengo las míticas de El Prado: Waffen SS, Pilotos de la R.A.F. y luftwaffe, lobos de U-Boot, África, etc.




Pero pon margenes cabroncete, no te go no idea de cómo son.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Oct 2021)

*30 años de...*

Para no abrir un hilo específico sobre dos putas canciones, que no va a llegar ni a dos páginas, meto aquí este clash:



O



*Even Flow tiene mejor estribillo y mejor letra, aunque el solo de guitarra de Alive es el mejor del grunge y, quizá el mejor de los 90, junto con No More Tears, de Ozzy, y Floods, de Pantera.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *30 años de...*
> 
> Para no abrir un hilo específico sobre dos putas canciones, que no va a llegar ni a dos páginas, meto aquí este clash:
> 
> ...




Pearl Jam es una animalada, uno de los grandes grupos de los 90, que época mas buena para la música, en los 90 había música basurrilla como siempre pero también vendía música como el rock entre los adolescentes, por no hablar del jazz o el pop de calidad.
Había oferta para todos los gustos.
En la sección de novedades de la tienda de música podías ver un disco de los backstreet boys, pero como novedad también tenían el ballbreaker de AC/DC y otros.


Hoy en día no tiene donde elegir, todo reguetón de mierda y cosas así.


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pearl Jam es una animalada, uno de los grandes grupos de los 90, que época mas buena para la música, en los 90 había música basurrilla como siempre pero también vendía música como el rock entre los adolescentes, por no hablar del jazz o el pop de calidad.
> Había oferta para todos los gustos.
> En la sección de novedades de la tienda de música podías ver un disco de los backstreet boys, pero como novedad también tenían el ballbreaker de AC/DC y otros.
> 
> ...



Hoy en día es mejor comerte un bocata de escombros antes que escuchar esta música.


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo tengo las míticas de El Prado: Waffen SS, Pilotos de la R.A.F. y luftwaffe, lobos de U-Boot, África, etc.



No sé cuáles son... miraré fotos por ahí, pero ya te digo que las de mi colega es que parecen reales las figuras. Increíble. Pero en todo, detalles del uniforme, cantimploras, botas, el equipamiento... una pasada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Mi paja del descanso en el trabajo de hoy.

Haber si estos hijos de puta se dejan de tanto café y comienzan a poner Monster en las máquinas expendedoras.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Que temática habrá esta noche ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Recordad burbujas....

Hoy os esperamos a las 11, venid preparados.

Temática a elegir:

1-Perros.

2-Mamadous.

3-Vuestra propuesta.


Pronto comenzarán, las noches de burbuja...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recordad burbujas....
> 
> Hoy os esperamos a las 11, venid preparados.
> 
> ...



Yo propondría ...ahora que volvió el ocio nocturno ...a qué lugares saldrías y que esperas encontrar ...ya lo as echo ..cuentanos tu experiencia ....creo que sería una buena temática nocturna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo propondría ...ahora que volvió el ocio nocturno ...a qué lugares saldrías y que esperas encontrar ...ya lo as echo ..cuentanos tu experiencia ....creo que sería una buena temática nocturna




Con los 400 euros para el FIFA del gobierno o sin ellos?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con los 400 euros para el FIFA del gobierno o sin ellos?



Con los 20 euros para el E Football de konami


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Con los 20 euros para el E Football de konami




Por cierto a cuánto lo pusieron al final completo, por curiosidad?, Lo baje en series y dure 5 minutos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por cierto a cuánto lo pusieron al final completo, por curiosidad?, Lo baje en series y dure 5 minutos.


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Pero si es injugable... han sacado ya un parche o algo???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

No tiene pinta que konami saque parches.
Pillaran los billetes y a correr.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Ciberbug enseño el camino a los demás.


----------



## atasco (7 Oct 2021)

pasate tuu por el mio tambien


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No tiene pinta que konami saque parches.
> Pillaran los billetes y a correr.



Yo tengo el pes 2021 lite gratis en la play y va de maravillas ...está última mierda que sacaron lo jugué en beta y dure 10 minutos ...es un puto asco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Un día más...

Para los solitarios...

Para los insomnes...

Comienzan las noches en burbuja.


----------



## El Juani (7 Oct 2021)

Conocéis a peña que se come las lentejas echándole un chorreón de vinagre? Y acompañándola con cebolleta fresca cruda? Tremendo eheee


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Conocéis a peña que se come las lentejas echándole un chorreón de vinagre? Y acompañándola con cebolleta fresca cruda? Tremendo eheee



No es una técnica que me agrade, pero si, una persona muy próxima a mí lo hace, aunque también se toma los boquerones en vinagre con café o moja las patatas fritas en café.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Pues nada viendo que no hay temática y la noche fuera está linda voy a dar un vueltin y luego corresponsaleo....si quieren escuchar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues nada viendo que no hay temática y la noche fuera está linda voy a dar un vueltin y luego corresponsaleo....si quieren escuchar



Habías propuesto temática no?,
Pues dale duro.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Oct 2021)

Podría hasta hacer un vídeo de tías borrachas tomando sus traguitos después de cenar y jijijeando como siempre ..
Pero creo que es aburrido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo propondría ...ahora que volvió el ocio nocturno ...a qué lugares saldrías y que esperas encontrar ...ya lo as echo ..cuentanos tu experiencia ....creo que sería una buena temática nocturna



No soy mucho ya de salir, pero si disfruto de una cerveza en una terraza, una buena corona suave o una Alhambra IPA.

El resto lo típico cine, que es lo que más ganas tenía de volver desde el confinamiento, teatro próximamente y mi amada filmoteca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Ambientemos el hilo con la noventera wanessa mae.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Oct 2021)

La noche da miedito


----------



## El Juani (8 Oct 2021)




----------



## Cilindrin (8 Oct 2021)

Pasad por mi hilo: Solo queriamos tomar unos cockteles


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 800480
> 
> 
> 
> La noche da miedito



Tengo miedo. He pasado mu mala noshe.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Oct 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil , ya se ha hecho vd. la paja de rigor?

Ya sabe, esa que le permite comenzar el día y que se hace por rutina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil , ya se ha hecho vd. la paja de rigor?
> 
> Ya sabe, esa que le permite comenzar el día y que se hace por rutina.




Hoy he descansado, te Ia el día libre y anoche a eso de las 4 concilie el sueño, eso sí, después de mis pajas de rigor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Que mujer


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Aunque creo que su máximo esplendor como objeto de pajas lo consiguió en esta película:


----------



## El Juani (8 Oct 2021)

Silver... cómo no.

Aunque es peor peli que Instinto Básico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Silver... cómo no.
> 
> Aunque es peor peli que Instinto Básico.




Si, bastante peor, pero ella sale muy pizpi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Hola...

Piensas que estás solo?.

Quieres hacer amigos?.

Pues llama al teléfono de la esperanza.


Para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Hoy vamos a ambientar con música de un grupo de perdedores capitaneados por un seboso perdedor.

Inserte el cassette, solo la canción grabada de los 40, y en ese momento María me hizo una mamada en el cuarto de contadores en el portal de mi casa.

Al terminar ella me dijo "te quiero", ya la dije "a las 9 juega el Madrid" y me subí a casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Como siempre epsilon69 nos trAes grandes videos del mundo de la naturaleza.


I Belive i can fly
Joder es buenísimo!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Yo me acabo de meter una loncha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Que es esa mierda cabron, no me pongas cosas gores jofruta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te dejo pelis porno hámster




Está denigrando esto epsilon69, como hemos pasado de muerte graciosas y no violentas a ver cómo hamster mantiene relaciones sexuales y se comen a sus crías nada más salir del potorro?.

Hay que volver a la senda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Has visto cómo el macho le come el coño a la hembra antes de follársela?



No, no he puesto especial interés en los vídeos de los roedores folla do la verdad.


----------



## atasco (8 Oct 2021)

hola a todos


----------



## atasco (8 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hoola. Cómo te encuentras hoy?



pues me encuentro dentro del cuerpo llevo 4mg de alprazolam, 20mg de lormetazepam, 20mg de ketazolam mas una pregabalina de 300mg y 3 antidepresivo


----------



## Edge2 (8 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola a todos



Pero tu no te habias suicidado?


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Has visto cómo el macho le come el coño a la hembra antes de follársela?



Normal que el hamster macho le de coma el coño ha la hamster jenvra, con heze felpudo yo tanvién lo de aría...


----------



## Kadashman-Enlil I (8 Oct 2021)

Cuál es vuestra película favorita de Steven Seagal? 
Cuántas veces habéis visto Rocky?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Cuál es vuestra película favorita de Steven Seagal?
> Cuántas veces habéis visto Rocky?




De seagal me parecen más bien malas todas, posiblemente la que más haya visto sea decisión crítica y alerta máxima 2.

Rocky unas 6 veces, la primera.me.parece una película encomiable.

Hace 10 años o así vi una de Rocky en cines y me gustó, creo que la penúltima que hicieron, y la primera de creed también me pareció interesante, el resto una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> pues me encuentro dentro del cuerpo llevo 4mg de alprazolam, 20mg de lormetazepam, 20mg de ketazolam mas una pregabalina de 300mg y 3 antidepresivo




Cómo te gusta el aprazolam ehh pillín!!!.

Cuéntanos algo que no sea pastillas, queremos conocerte más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Normal que el hamster macho le de coma el coño ha la hamster jenvra, con heze felpudo yo tanvién lo de aría...




Superstar, cómo van esos muñequitos?, Te comprastes el de 200 pavos de wallatroll


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Oct 2021)

Kadashman-Enlil I dijo:


> Cuál es vuestra película favorita de Steven Seagal?
> Cuántas veces habéis visto Rocky?



Las siete primeras, 2 bhezes. 'Creed II' huna sola.

De Seagal suponjo que de haveré de bisto haljuna cuando de hera crío.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Superstar, cómo van esos muñequitos?*, *Te compraste*s* el de 200 pavos de wallatroll



No de ajo heza colhezión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Las siete primeras, 2 bhezes. 'Creed II' huna sola.
> 
> De Seagal suponjo que de haveré de bisto haljuna cuando de hera crío.




Creed 2 es una chusta.

Y las de seagal no se, con cervezas, amigos y cocaína nos divierten pero nada más allá, siempre fui de chuacheneger.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creed 2 es una chusta.



Hez hinferior ha la primera, pero ha mí me de justó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Estoy probando juegos en una switch...

Nerd for speed remaster: entretenido.

Doom: mejor en consolas serías.

Acabo de terminar la serie esa del juego del calamar.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

@Jevitronka estas en la camita ya?


----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero tu no te habias suicidado?



me quedan dos años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo me voy a la cama.
> 
> Hasta mañana. Portaos bien.



Buenas noches ciborg


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> me quedan dos años



Tienes decidido a que edad?.


----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo te gusta el aprazolam ehh pillín!!!.
> 
> Cuéntanos algo que no sea pastillas, queremos conocerte más.



no quieras conocerme te lo aseguro, no quieras hacer un perfil medio de burbuja


----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tienes decidido a que edad?.



claro en dos años cuando cumpla 30


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> claro en dos años cuando cumpla 30



La edad ideal son los 27, ya vas con retraso...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo me voy a la cama.
> 
> Hasta mañana. Portaos bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Quien es esta bella jaca?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> claro en dos años cuando cumpla 30




Por algún motivo especial?.


----------



## melf (9 Oct 2021)

La mejor de Steven Seagal es Alerta maxima, ademas tiene el aliciente de Erika Eleniak.


----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> La edad ideal son los 27, ya vas con retraso...



me la suda


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quien es esta bella jaca?.



Mañana te lo busco que no me acuerdo, pero era una modelo del este...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mañana te lo busco que no me acuerdo, pero era una modelo del este...




Gracias! Parece una buena jaca.

Haber si me animo y hago la final de las jacas olímpicas que al final no la hicimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> La mejor de Steven Seagal es Alerta maxima, ademas tiene el aliciente de Erika Eleniak.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La Erica esa me acuerdo de una película que salía con dos marines o algo así y se tiraba al más joven de los dos, una musa de las pajas.

El seagal es que siempre me pareció muy soso, el vandame al menos te saltaba y eso, pero claro el que el chuache directamente hacia peliculones y más variados.

Creo que el máximo de seagal fue como bien dices alerta máxima, recuerdo ver en el cine decisión crítica pero para sorpresa de lo cargaban a los 5 minutos de pelicula y eso que salía en la publi como protagonista.


----------



## Estais_avisados (9 Oct 2021)

Otro viernes que me dan las mil viendo south park


----------



## Furymundo (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

me he caido de la silla


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> me he caido de la silla


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pearl Jam es una animalada, uno de los grandes grupos de los 90, que época mas buena para la música, en los 90 había música basurrilla como siempre pero también vendía música como el rock entre los adolescentes, por no hablar del jazz o el pop de calidad.
> Había oferta para todos los gustos.
> En la sección de novedades de la tienda de música podías ver un disco de los backstreet boys, pero como novedad también tenían el ballbreaker de AC/DC y otros.
> 
> ...



Los tres primeros discos que sacaron PJ fueron una locura. E incluyo a Vitalogy que, aunque tiene una canción con la que los de Vedder la cagaron, tiene cuatro baladones. De hecho, lo que les faltó fue meter "Yellow ledbetter" en ese disco. Que, por cierto, este single contiene el segundo mejor solo de la banda después de "Alive".

Otros grandes solos de guitarra del grunge fueron los de "Man in the Box", la ultra-emotiva "Nutshel" y "Black Hole Sun".

Para mi, de los big four del género:

Pearl Jam > Alice in Chains > Nirvana > Soundgarden.

Luego, teneis a Stone Temple Pilots que son grandiosos, aunque beben de Pearl Jam y otras bandas menores como L7. A estos últimos los conozco de GTA San Andreas, con "Pretend we are dead". 

Por otro lado, "Plush" es la mejor canción de Radio X, junto con "Rusty Cage" y "Midlife crisis".


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> @Jevitronka estas en la camita ya?



Si señor, caí rendida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los tres primeros discos que sacaron PJ fueron una locura. E incluyo a Vitalogy que, aunque tiene una canción con la que los de Vedder la cagaron, tiene cuatro baladones. De hecho, lo que les faltó fue meter "Yellow ledbetter" en ese disco. Que, por cierto, este single contiene el segundo mejor solo de la banda después de "Alive".
> 
> Otros grandes solos de guitarra del grunge fueron los de "Man in the Box", la ultra-emotiva "Nutshel" y "Black Hole Sun".
> 
> ...




Yo de los grandes qué nombras, a costa de que me tiren piedras sacaría Alice, Otros de mi agrado eran Nine inch Nails o rage agains the machines, pantera tenía lo suyo también.

Me ha llamado la atención tu comentario de GTA, la cultura musical antes se descubría de otra manera, a través de películas, comics, videojuegos o incluso anuncios.
Hoy en día solo tienen mierda los pobres.

Aunque ya que estamos mi grupo perro siempre fue AC/DC. Son reiterativos en su fórmula musical pero siempre me encantaron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

ARABES+CIBORGS+PERROS+ELECTRICIDAD ¿Que puede salir mal?.


En el siguiente documento gráfico en exclusiva de obiwanchernobil vais a ver un día cualquiera en Barcelona o Madrid. Mohameds, perros, agua electrificada...todos son ciborgs sin duda.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Cansado de jugar al Worl of Warcraft?.

Tienes obesidad mórbida?,

Pues apúntate a un gimnasio.

para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Como siempre ambientamos la noche...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Recuerdas cuando echabas 25 pesetas en aquellos siniestros recreativos con heavis treintañeros, mientras te fumabas tu primer cigarro y jugabas al street fighter para que después en el portal de tu casa María te recompensará con una buena mamada?, Yo si.

Un año más tarde a María la preñaria uno de los heavies, aunque no sería el último.


----------



## Nomecaesbien (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recuerdas cuando echabas 25 pesetas en aquellos siniestros recreativos con heavis treintañeros, mientras te fumabas tu primer cigarro y jugabas al street fighter para que después en el portal de tu casa María te recompensará con una buena mamada?, Yo si.
> 
> Un año más tarde a María la preñaria uno de los heavies, aunque no sería el último.



No


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si señor, caí rendida



Que envidia tener una cama de 1,50 para ti sola...


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que envidia tener una cama de 1,50 para ti sola...



Mi cama es de 90


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi cama es de 90


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi cama es de 90



No esperas a nadie nunca?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No esperas a nadie nunca?




Cabron dime quién era la jaca de ayer!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Nomecaesbien dijo:


> No



Y que recuerdas tu...

Cuéntanos camarada...


----------



## Nomecaesbien (9 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Mi cama es de 90


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No esperas a nadie nunca?



No, jamás


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cabron dime quién era la jaca de ayer!.



Hubo hilo hace tiempo la busque y la encontré, pero ahora no aparece nada con la busqueda de la imagen...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, jamás



Ultimamente estas muy expuesta en el foro y se nota porque estas a la defensiva. Con lo dulce que eres, las noches que nos hemos ido juntos a dormir, ya no te acuerdas, colometa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hubo hilo hace tiempo la busque y la encontré, pero ahora no aparece nada con la busqueda de la imagen...



No esperaba esto, me decepcionas,pero te perdono.

Voy a cenar una buena lata de fabada asturiana litoral, que siempre me quedan a su punto en el microondas.


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ultimamente estas muy expuesta en el foro y se nota porque estas a la defensiva. Con lo dulce que eres, las noches que nos hemos ido juntos a dormir, ya no te acuerdas, colometa?



Yo en este foro estoy de cachondeo, amigo mío.


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quien es esta bella jaca?.



Toma cabron...


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



quitas las ganas de vivir


----------



## Edge2 (9 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo en este foro estoy de cachondeo, amigo mío.



Me recuerdas a @Viernes ...


----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me recuerdas a @Viernes ...



viernes  trece piso 13


----------



## 2B-san (9 Oct 2021)

Que pasa ratones


----------



## Jevitronka (9 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me recuerdas a @Viernes ...



Ni sé quién es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> quitas las ganas de vivir





Edge2 dijo:


> Toma cabron...




La virgen, voy a tener que celebrar esto con una buena paja, un ejemplar de alto nivel, con todas las extremidades y no le falta ningún diente.

Te as portado bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Que pasa ratones




Eres un ciborg?.

Que opinas de los pomeranias?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Vega era un joputa en la recreativa, el más difícil de todos.


----------



## 2B-san (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres un ciborg?.
> 
> Que opinas de los pomeranias?.



No.

Siempre intento anexionarlos rápido cuando juego con Brandenburgo y formar Prusia lo antes posible (ocupan mi salida al Báltico).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> viernes trece piso 13




Que tipo de coordenadas son esas camarada, vienes del futuro?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Joder la película de anime con la chun li en la ducha...


----------



## atasco (9 Oct 2021)

pues bueno mejor


----------



## Iriririti (9 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola burbujas, ya estamos aquí una noche más.
> 
> Se que llevas noches leyendonos, si, me refiero a ti, puede que está sea tu noche, vence tu vergüenza, escríbenos y ábrete...
> 
> Ya están aquí las noches de burbuja.



ola pues nada yo vengo de quedar con mi ex y genial hemos cerrado ya el capítulo y me siento muy tranquila burbujas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> ola pues nada yo vengo de quedar con mi ex y genial hemos cerrado ya el capítulo y me siento muy tranquila burbujas




Y para que os veis, a un ex si no es para tener sexo?.


----------



## Iriririti (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y para que os veis, a un ex si no es para tener sexo?.



porque había algunas cosas por hablar. El sexo es la salida fácil y es peligroso porque puede llevar a una recaida.

he decidido que empiezo una etapa de celibato voluntario que tengo q estar sola


----------



## Lord Yavestruc (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Ni sé quién es



Estás con la regla?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> porque había algunas cosas por hablar. El sexo es la salida fácil y es peligroso porque puede llevar a una recaida.
> 
> he decidido que empiezo una etapa de celibato voluntario que tengo q estar sola
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Oct 2021)

Sábado de puente ..vamos animando la noche


----------



## atasco (10 Oct 2021)

buenas que tal estais gente


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Oct 2021)

Hoy he vuelto a pasar mala noche. Venía un Sandman a por mí.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Oct 2021)

Ay señor cada dia duermo peor y no paso de los 40. Empiezo ya con pastillas o espero un poco a que las ojeras me cuelguen mas que los huevos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

La mañana comienza...y con ella las pajas.

Welcome to silent hill.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Estás con la regla?



No


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un clásico, pero con muy difícil solución. La policía pasará de tí y si vienen les darán una palmada en la espalda si es que alguno no se apunta. Aún recuerdo en la Vila Universitaria que llamabas a los mossos y los tíos se quedaban en la fieshta.
> El problema como siempre es que esos chavales no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es la vida, viven subvencionados por sus padres o el estado, y no tienen ningún respeto por los demás.




Yo tengo otro sistema políticamente menos correcto.

Llamas a la puerta.

Les dices que la próxima vez te lias a hostias y les tiras la puerta abajo.

Si eso no resulta:

Cagas en una bolsa de plástico.

Extiendes la mierda por la puerta de ellos con especial énfasis a la cerradura y la zona del felpudo.

Si no es una es otra pero suele funcionar.

Científicamente probado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recuerdas cuando echabas 25 pesetas en aquellos siniestros recreativos con heavis treintañeros, mientras te fumabas tu primer cigarro y jugabas al street fighter para que después en el portal de tu casa María te recompensará con una buena mamada?, Yo si.
> 
> Un año más tarde a María la preñaria uno de los heavies, aunque no sería el último.



Nunca fui ese tipo de adolescente. Los videojuegos en casa de algún hamijo o mi hermano que era un viciado. Y en mi pueblo no había muchas Marías que te hicieran mamadas, a menos que fueras el supermalote de turno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Depende también de si están en tu edificio o no. Yo vivo en zona de estudiantes pero no están en mi edificio. Si están en tu edificio y la educación no funciona entonces es cuando empieza la guerra de verdad. Pero si haces eso has de tener en cuenta que es una guerra y que ellos también se pueden revolver.
> 
> Pero la solución yo creo que debería ser otra: que TODOS los vecinos vayan contra ellos. Yo alucino con la poca sangre en este país para todo. Unos chavales se pasan en el balcón hasta las 4 de la mañana bebiendo, fumando petas y con la música a tope y nadie sale a decirles nada.




Lo de los vecinos no funciona, cada uno va a lo suyo, yo todas las noches tenía una terraza debajo de mi casa, vivo en un primero, tenían que cerrar a las 12 por ley, se quedaban hasta las 4, siempre lo mismo, curiosamente era gente que se autodenominada de izquierdas y miraba por el trabajador, yo me levantaba a las 6 para trabajar, aguantaba y les pedía que por favor necesitaba descansar para el trabajo, facha era lo más suave que me llamaba y era gente de mi edad, llame en 4 ocasiones a la policía, no vino nunca nadie, baje dos veces para establecer diálogo con los del bar, no funcionó, en ese momento hipotéticamente empecé a cagar en bolsas de plástico y tirarlas por el balcón a la terraza, en una semana la terraza estaba cerrada, al mes el negocio cerrado.

Ahora es una peluquería.

Con una denuncia habría acabado pagando abogados, esperando más de 3 años, y con trankimacines para dormir.

La solución la generaba mi propio organismo, el organismo es sabio.




Mi método funciona 100%.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de los vecinos no funciona, cada uno va a lo suyo, yo todas las noches tenía una terraza debajo de mi casa, vivo en un primero, tenían que cerrar a las 12 por ley, se quedaban hasta las 4, siempre lo mismo, curiosamente era gente que se autodenominada de izquierdas y miraba por el trabajador, yo me levantaba a las 6 para trabajar, aguantaba y les pedía que por favor necesitaba descansar para el trabajo, facha era lo más suave que me llamaba y era gente de mi edad, llame en 4 ocasiones a la policía, no vino nunca nadie, baje dos veces para establecer diálogo con los del bar, no funcionó, en ese momento hipotéticamente empecé a cagar en bolsas de plástico y tirarlas por el balcón a la terraza, en una semana la terraza estaba cerrada, al mes el negocio cerrado.
> 
> Ahora es una peluquería.
> 
> ...



Pero en ese caso sabes que vives sobre una terraza. Y sí, yo siempre lo he dicho (y lo padecí en mis carnes): la denuncia que te la pongan otros a ti, no tú a ellos. En este país la justicia no está pensada para la gente buena y honrada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Toma cabron...



Cagondios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero en ese caso sabes que vives sobre una terraza. Y sí, yo siempre lo he dicho (y lo padecí en mis carnes): la denuncia que te la pongan otros a ti, no tú a ellos. En este país la justicia no está pensada para la gente buena y honrada.




Si, claro que sabían que las bolsas de mierda las tiraba hipotetocamente yo, los que ocupaban la terraza no pues me ocupaba de que hipotéticamente no me vieran, los del bar en las dos ocasiones que hable con ellos les comenté que me iba a cagar hipotéticamente en su terraza y en ellos si hacía falta y eso fue lo que hice, les informé además con antelación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> porque había algunas cosas por hablar. El sexo es la salida fácil y es peligroso porque puede llevar a una recaida.
> 
> he decidido que empiezo una etapa de celibato voluntario que tengo q estar sola



Cuántas veces habré escuchado eso de una mujer y siempre es MENTIRA.


----------



## Iriririti (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuántas veces habré escuchado eso de una mujer y siempre es MENTIRA.



a ver desarrolla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, claro que sabían que las bolsas de mierda las tiraba yo, los que ocupaban la terraza no pues me ocupaba de que no me vieran, los del bar en las dos ocasiones que hable con ellos les comenté que me iba a.cagar en su terraza y en ellos si hacía falta, y eso fue lo que hice,.les informé además.
> Ellos no podían demostrar nada pues nadie me veía.



Y aunque te vieran. La pasta en abogados que se la gasten ellos. Llegado el juicio no van a ganar una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> a ver desarrolla



Ya está desarrollado. Una mujer dura sin novio menos que un fardo de droga a la puerta de un colegio. Y eso cuando no hay liana por medio (como suele pasar) y la tipa ya tiene a varios antes de cortar.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no sé como podéis dormir en camas de 90. Cuando era un chaval vale, pero de adulto necesito una de 150 para espanzurrarme bien.



Joder, con un de.90 es suficiente para eso. Tanto ocupas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ay señor cada dia duermo peor y no paso de los 40. Empiezo ya con pastillas o espero un poco a que las ojeras me cuelguen mas que los huevos?



Yo te aconsejo que no tomes pastillas. Deberías buscar la causa de eso. Muchas veces solo es por no estar cansado, pero otras esconde problemas más graves.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Joder, con un de.90 es suficiente para eso. Tanto ocupas?



No, pero me gusta espanzurrarme. En una de 90 me siento aprisionado.


----------



## Furymundo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



pero la lluvia es mas natural que el chisporroteo de la leña 
es algo que ocurre fuera de tu control
ocurre ahi afuera. 
fuera de tu fortaleza sagrada. 
que resiste los elementos naturales.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué qatarlán suena ese colometa.



Es una historia muy bonita, os lo recomiendo...






La plaza del Diamante - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## atasco (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En realidad no. Cuando ya tienes una edad sabes que por muy buena que esté no vale una mierda. Te haces una paja y se te va.



y si ere frijido ni eso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> y si ere frijido ni eso



Cómo que frijido?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es una historia muy bonita, os lo recomiendo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me hicieron leer el puto libro.


----------



## Jevitronka (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, pero me gusta espanzurrarme. En una de 90 me siento aprisionado.



A mí.me gusta dormir de lado, así que no necesito mucho espacio


----------



## Furymundo (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, un bosque quemándose es igual.



agua manda 
agua y viento


----------



## Poseidón (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo te aconsejo que no tomes pastillas. Deberías buscar la causa de eso. Muchas veces solo es por no estar cansado, pero otras esconde problemas más graves.



Gracias nombre imposible de reproducir. Ya se que es por otras causas como; ansiedad, sensacion de derrota y aburrimiento sempiterno.

Suerte que el alchool no requiere prescripcion medica de ningun tipo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Gracias nombre imposible de reproducir. Ya se que es por otras causas como; ansiedad, sensacion de derrota y aburrimiento sempiterno.
> 
> Suerte que el alchool no requiere prescripcion medica de ningun tipo.






̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, un bosque quemándose es igual.




Tu qué pasa ya no ves el fútbol?.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu qué pasa ya no ves el fútbol?.



El futbol esta hecho una mierda.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Oct 2021)

Este hilo es nocturno, no deveria estar abierto de dia...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Este hilo es nocturno, no deveria estar abierto de dia...




La gente necesita comunicarse en este entrañable e íntimo rincón de burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tengo puesto el Italia- Bélgica y la radio encendida con los F1. Italia se toma el partido a choteo. Y no veo que el hilo de neishons esté muy activo.




Yo la F1 hace años que no la veo, ahora veo cosas más extremas como los dardos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O las jacas del volley.




Que ricas las suecas.


----------



## Poseidón (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es upcd, pero el calvo bloqueó los nicks y ya no lo pude cambiar.
> 
> Con problemas más graves me refiero a problemas de *tipo cardiovascular*.



Eres un cabron, yo pense que hablabas de cosas simples como depresiones, falta de hembras en edad reproductiva o amor propio.

Te reporto por incitador a la hipocondria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Te lo digo precisamente porque es lo que me ha pasado a mí.




Pueden ser patologías psíquicas, físicas y patologías ciborg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Que paquete es donaruma no se que le ven a este tío.


----------



## atasco (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo que frijido?



yo que se


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo que se




As pensado en leer o apuntarte a un gym, si es que no lo haces ya, a veces es cuestión de ponerse y no me refiero de ponerse de drogas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Buenas noches...

Eres rojo?,

Puede que votes a los socialistas?,

Lo siento no te podemos ayudar, para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja....


----------



## Poseidón (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> Eres rojo?,
> 
> ...



Eres facha obi? Que mal no?


----------



## SNB Superstar (10 Oct 2021)

Oy se de a de puhezto en contacto conmijo huna lituana por huna avitación que de halquilo y me de e de hacordado de el florero heze que de bibe en Lituania, PokemonVilnius o haljo hasín.

Deve de ser la húnica lituana en Lujo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Eres facha obi? Que mal no?




Ni facha ni rojo, solo soy obi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Oy se de a de puhezto en contacto conmijo huna lituana por huna avitación que de halquilo y me de e de hacordado de el florero heze que de bibe en Lituania, PokemonVilnius o haljo hasín.
> 
> Deve de ser la húnica lituana en Lujo.




Alquilas habitaciones?, Que tienes un hostal, o casa de putas?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2021)

Hola hoy la ambientacion musical corre a cargo de Madonna y su mejor disco "Ray of light" con su mejor tema "Frozen" y su mejor videoclip.

No soy muy amante de Madonna yo, pero haya UE reconocer que es un gran disco pop.


----------



## SNB Superstar (10 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alquilas habitaciones?, Que tienes un hostal, o casa de putas?.



Hanvas cosas. Tenjo hun prheztívulo de yamado 'Felpu's'. De halquilé el piso en el que de bibo de ace hun par de haños con hotros dos tíos, hanvos heztudianthez. En marzo de el haño pasado se de piraron ha sus haldeas por la cancelación de sus clashez y el confinamiento, me de degaron solo y la propietaria me de de digo que de vuscara hotros conpañeros de piso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hanvas cosas. Tenjo hun prheztívulo de yamado 'Felpu's'. De halquilé el piso en el que de bibo de ace hun par de haños con hotros dos tíos, hanvos heztudianthez. En marzo de el haño pasado se de piraron ha sus haldeas por la cancelación de sus clashez y el confinamiento, me de degaron solo y la propietaria me de de digo que de vuscara hotros conpañeros de piso.



Entonces que vas a tener una hembra de compañera?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entonces que vas a tener una hembra de compañera?.



Qué de ba, no de halquilo avitacionhez ha tías. Si de tienhez foyón, hecharlas hez mucho más difícil que de hechar ha hun tío.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Qué de ba, no de halquilo avitacionhez ha tías. Si de tienhez foyón, hecharlas hez mucho más difícil que de hechar ha hun tío.




No me llegan los avisos del foro.

Y no has pensado en meter un mamadou.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me llegan los avisos del foro.
> 
> Y no has pensado en meter un mamadou.



De an de benido hun par pero no me de justaron sus modalhez, y de avlavan mal el casteyano. No de quiero mal hentendidos. De avía hun Mamadou que me de calló vien, pero la avitación se la de pajava Cáritas y yo de tenía que de darle mis datos ha hezos pederastas, y de pasé. Todo en nejro.


----------



## melf (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me llegan los avisos del foro.
> 
> Y no has pensado en meter un mamadou.



Si y que le haga descuento en el top manta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Mejor disco Ray of light? Dios santo. Madonna se acabó a finales de los 90. Después ya no era madonna.



Difiero camarada, los primero de los 80 se sienten demasiado poperos, los que vienieron después de los 90 solo seguian tendencias.

Pero Ray of light puso de acuerdo a todo el mundo.

El madame X es lamentable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si y que le haga descuento en el top manta




Pues no sería mala idea, me imagino a Superstar haciéndole la entrevista a mamadou y enseñándole sus muñequitos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no sería mala idea, me imagino a Superstar haciéndole la entrevista a mamadou y enseñándole sus muñequitos.



En el top manta no de benden fijuras de Saint Seiya.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Oct 2021)

De hacavo de terminar de ber 'El juego del calamar'. No de sé ha qué se de deve tanto halvoroto. Heztá vien, nada más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De hacavo de terminar de ber 'El juego del calamar'. No de sé ha qué se de deve tanto halvoroto. Heztá vien, nada más.



Los dos últimos capítulos son una mierda, todo previsible y buenismo.

La mierda de siempre desde Battle royale y Saw.


----------



## melf (11 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De hacavo de terminar de ber 'El juego del calamar'. No de sé ha qué se de deve tanto halvoroto. Heztá vien, nada más.



En los tiempos que corren eso la convierte en una obra maestra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Lo raro es que Netflix no saque el juego del mamadou, con mamadous poniendo "juegos" a hombres blancos mientras se percuten a sus esposas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Intento inspirarme a estas horas, para escribir el segundo capítulo de mi novela "María conoce. Amamadou en tinder", pero me es difícil encontrar la concentración, los artistas Somos humanos y nos quedamos sin ideas.

Os dejo el premiado primer capítulo que colgué en burbuja para recibir sabios consejos vuestros:






Capítulo 1: MARIA conoce a MAMADOU en TINDER


María o María la guarra como la llamaban cariñosamente sus amigos en su época de instituto era una joven muchacha pizpireta de 20 años, hacia un año se había dado al mundo de comer palmeras de chocolate a todas horas, era una actividad a la que se dedicaba en cuerpo y alma, descubrió está...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Intento inspirarme a estas horas, para escribir el segundo capítulo de mi novela "María conoce. Amamadou en tinder", pero me es difícil encontrar la concentración, los artistas Somos humanos y nos quedamos sin ideas.
> 
> Os dejo el premiado primer capítulo que colgué en burbuja para recibir sabios consejos vuestros:
> 
> ...



De rhezume: ¿de ahi felpudosas en tu nobela?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De rhezume: ¿de ahi felpudosas en tu nobela?



Son capítulos cortos, deberias leer el primer capítulo para hacerte una idea.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola hoy la ambientacion musical corre a cargo de Madonna y su mejor disco "Ray of light" con su mejor tema "Frozen" y su mejor videoclip.
> 
> No soy muy amante de Madonna yo, pero haya UE reconocer que es un gran disco pop.





Segundo 14.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> No, comparada, gracias pero no pincho en enlaces sobre homosexualidad.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son capítulos cortos,* deberias leer el primer capítulo* para hacerte una idea.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Oct 2021)

Cuál es vuestra canción de Radio X (GTA San Andreas) favorita y por qué?

Cuál sería vuestro ranking de los Big four del grunge?

Yo ya me he mojado, ahora os toca a vosotros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cuál es vuestra canción de Radio X (GTA San Andreas) favorita y por qué?
> 
> Cuál sería vuestro ranking de los Big four del grunge?
> 
> Yo ya me he mojado, ahora os toca a vosotros.




Plush STP.

Lo de grunge es muy genérico.


Blur, peal Jam, Guns y meto a rem que en los 90 se dedicaron a ello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Esta noche acudiré a mi cita en las noches en burbuja más tarde, he decidido ir al cine a ver James Bond con una Charo, iba a quedar con ella para tomar algo y embestirla en el hostal conchita pero me apetece más ver la película y si me la chupan en el cine mejor, si no pues como me invita ella tampoco pasa nada.

Por supuesto luego daré mis impresiones acerca de la película en primicia.

Que no se me olvide que mañana es puente y el Abdul no trabaja para pillarle hoy un par de gramos.


----------



## melf (11 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cuál es vuestra canción de Radio X (GTA San Andreas) favorita y por qué?
> 
> Cuál sería vuestro ranking de los Big four del grunge?
> 
> Yo ya me he mojado, ahora os toca a vosotros.




Sin lugar a dudas en primer lugar Alice in chains, en segundo Pearl Jam, aunque solo me gusten sus 2 primeros discos, terceros TAD y en el ultimo puesto sabria decir.


----------



## atasco (11 Oct 2021)

hola a todos a partir de que hora se es burbuja nocturno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola a todos a partir de que hora se es burbuja nocturno





Hoy como he explicado me uno más tarde, si alguien hace los honores de hacer la entradilla dando por iniciada la noches en burbuja


----------



## atasco (11 Oct 2021)

Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## atasco (11 Oct 2021)

abierta la veda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

Bueno va a empezar la película y por lo que veo la Charo no coge posición de hacerme la mamada, son tres horas de película.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> abierta la veda




Atasco cacho de ciborg que haces!!!


----------



## atasco (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Atasco cacho de ciborg que haces!!!








Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## atasco (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Atasco cacho de ciborg que haces!!!








Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




voca.ro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Oct 2021)

La madre que me parió, a salido una mamadou, pero mamadou mamadou de 007.

Lo bueno es que a salido la ana de armas y a sido un empalme automático.

La Charo sigue sin hacerme la mamada.

Aún me quedan dos horas de película.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La madre que me parió, a salido una mamadou, pero mamadou mamadou de 007.
> 
> Lo bueno es que a salido la ana de armas y a sido un empalme automático.
> 
> ...



Sabes que la charo es tu mano no obi?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Sabes que la charo es tu mano no obi?




Bueno, he conseguido llegar a casa después de negarme al cortejo, por la zona del cine no había hostales solo hoteles 100 euros noche, nada que ver con el hostal de.cinchita 30 euros noche.
Así que he utilizado el comodín de la llamada del hospital para una operacion.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Respecto a la película...dejo mi opinión:

La pelicula empieza con el Bond retozando con una francesa de generosas tetas.

Luego escena de acción, diálogos que no nos importan, traiciones, reencuentros y toda esa mierda.

Durante una hora la película es lo que esperamos, pero solo durante una hora...

Hasta que aparece mamadou 007, y no, no es una forma de hablar, es mamadou, no es afroamericana, ni mulata, no, es mamadou profunda del congo.

En ese momento la película es una comedia involuntaria y pasa a ser una comedia de colegas, con Bond y mamadou 007 de chistes.

Después pasa a ser una película romántica con Bond declarando su amor a la francesa de tetas generosas como si de crepúsculo se tratara.

En ese momento la pelicula ya no importa una mierda, pasamos a lo de siempre, la mamadou matando a un científico por un comentario racista, villano maltratador que quiere separar a madre de su hija, si Freddy Mercury tiene traumas con las mujeres porque es blanco.

En fin, todo para llegar a un final qué consiste en un diálogo lamentable de Bond mientras hanz zimmer pone una música de mierda a todo volumen.

Lo único interesante de la película contra todo pronóstico es Ana de armas.

Pues eso es todo, por supuesto NO obtiene el sello de calidad de obiwanchernobil.


----------



## mendeley (12 Oct 2021)

Foro dentro de hilo.

Y las 4:07


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Plush STP.
> 
> Lo de grunge es muy genérico.
> 
> ...



Coincido con lo de Plush.

Dicho esto, me quedé flipado con otras canciones de esa emisora a las que no había prestado la suficiente atención. Hasta que no las escuché por mi cuenta, no pude apreciar su grandeza:

- *Soundgarden- Rusty Cage*

Sencillamente alucinante como le pegan a la batería y uno de los mejores riffs de la historia del rock pesado. Es cierto que también tienen Outshined (en el mismo disco, además), pero Rusty tiene muchos más matices. Y esos cambios de ritmo al final, cuando cantan esos "I'm gonna break..." despacito.

No me decía nada hasta que me puse unos auriculares y vi el punch auténtico que tenía.

*- Faith no More- Midlife crisis.*

Es una canción en la línea de Epic. El cantante italiano además, tiene un registro vocal maravilloso. Ese "its a midlife criiiisiiiiiis..." de la parte épica antes del último estribillo...como los prolonga!!

*------------------

Y Dicho todo esto, hago otra Paco-reflexión musical. Una buena guitarra se puede apreciar desde el inicio de una canción (One de Metallica es un caso claro). Pero, y que me decís del final? y no hablo de los solos largos de guitarra. Cuando escuchas:

- Allman Brothers band- Blue Sky.

- RDCP- Under the Bridge.

- Pearl Jam- Yellow Ledbetter.

HASTA EL FINAL, es cuando te das cuenta del pedazo de guitarrón y la grandísima banda que son.*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Oct 2021)

Se cierra el hilo hasta las 21 hs ...gracias por pasar ...pero ya salió el sol....aparte hay que ver el desfile en un rato


----------



## Poseidón (12 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Se cierra el hilo hasta las 21 hs ...gracias por pasar ...pero ya salió el sol....aparte hay que ver el desfile en un rato



Pompero, aqui en burbuja vivimos la noche eterna. Sobre todo en octubre.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Pompero, aqui en burbuja vivimos la noche eterna. Sobre todo en octubre.



Era una forma de seguir el hilo ......con humor ....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Los primeros judibots son de principios de los 80, luego a mediados salieron los mamadubots y después la charobots, un día hablo tendido y largo sobre ello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Coincido con lo de Plush.
> 
> Dicho esto, me quedé flipado con otras canciones de esa emisora a las que no había prestado la suficiente atención. Hasta que no las escuché por mi cuenta, no pude apreciar su grandeza:
> 
> ...



Conincdo en todo menos en Fairy, no me parece para tanto la verdad, no obstante es muy interesante tu texto.
En el vice City también tienes una lista de música excelente en las emisoras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Conincdo en todo menos en Fairy, no me parece para tanto la verdad, no obstante es muy interesante tu texto.
> En el vice City también tienes una lista de música excelente en las emisoras.




Joder fairy no, faith.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Oct 2021)

Como esta semana curro de mañana no voy a poder hacer el idiota por aqui asi que; que os den por saco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Como esta semana curro de mañana no voy a poder hacer el idiota por aqui asi que; que os den por saco.




Te echaremos de menos* lord Poseidón.

la semana que viene te esperamos.*


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Como esta semana curro de mañana no voy a poder hacer el idiota por aqui asi que; que os den por saco.



Nos dejah?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Para quitarme el mal sabor de boca de la mamadou Bond estoy viviendo ahora casino royale.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para quitarme el mal sabor de boca de la mamadou Bond estoy viviendo ahora casino royale.



Esta el suecia grecia en be mad...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta el suecia grecia en be mad...




Creo que me quedo con casino royale de momento, pero gracias por la info.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Nunca he jugado a eso, aunque se que ahora está en Xbox y switch, eso que es rol chungo o algo de eso no?


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Oct 2021)

Ha mí me se de cruzó por la cavheza. No hez el final de 'El secreto de sus ojos', de heztá claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Ahh vale que es para jugar online?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Lo que escribes en el spoiler era esperable, es el único personaje que usan para dar pena y lástima, por tanto se veía venir, más teniendo en cuenta cosas similares asiáticas como saw dónde también sucedía esto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Bueno, vamos allá con la entradilla:


Tu vecino mamadou no te deja dormir?.

Tu Charo es sonámbula y no te deja dormir?.

Pues es una putada, para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Que buen juego sacaron, con el colours se han metido de lleno en el podio de los remaster mierdosos.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2021)

EStoyy viendo Fundacion y esta lleno de mamadous. No se si voy a acabar de ver el primer capitulo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> EStoyy viendo Fundacion y esta lleno de mamadous. No se si voy a acabar de ver el primer capitulo...




Que coño es eso?.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es eso?.



Joer, fundación de issak asimov, que echan en Apple TV. Han echo una serie y no he sido capaz de ver el primer capítulo. Será la edad...


----------



## Edge2 (12 Oct 2021)

Ya la última de blade runner me costó verla. Cada vez me creo menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Ya la última de blade runner me costó verla. Cada vez me creo menos




No había caído en lo de fundación, yo de Apple TV vi y me gustó mucho servant, creo que hay segunda temporada, todo lo del indio me lo trago.

Lo de la secuela de Blade Runner...sinceramente esperaba todo el mundo tal montón de mierda que al no ser mala del todo, si no insulsa, la gente la salvo, a mí me parecio aburrida pero no es un desastre total.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No había caído en lo de fundación, yo de Apple TV vi y me gustó mucho servant, creo que hay segunda temporada, todo lo del indio me lo trago.
> 
> Lo de la secuela de Blade Runner...sinceramente esperaba todo el mundo tal montón de mierda que al no ser mala del todo, si no insulsa, la gente la salvo, a mí me parecio aburrida pero no es un desastre total.



Servant? Hinvestigare... Vale es terror paso, no aguanto las pelis de terror


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Recordemos este momento musical con la gran Alanís:

 

Menudo discazo se marcó.


----------



## melf (13 Oct 2021)

Exactamente ese final tal vez no, pero que no era trigo limpio si que estaba claro desde el principio.


----------



## melf (13 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No había caído en lo de fundación, yo de Apple TV vi y me gustó mucho servant, creo que hay segunda temporada, todo lo del indio me lo trago.
> 
> Lo de la secuela de Blade Runner...sinceramente esperaba todo el mundo tal montón de mierda que al no ser mala del todo, si no insulsa, la gente la salvo, a mí me parecio aburrida pero no es un desastre total.



Si que hay una segunda temporada. A mi se me hizo un poco pesada, me gusto mucho mas la primera.

El indio tiene cosas que estan bien, pero tiene otras que no hay por donde coger. La ultima, Tiempo, es bochornosa.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Oct 2021)

De tenjo hun criadero de ladiyas en el trastero.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (13 Oct 2021)

Presente


----------



## melf (13 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Presente



Es nuestra Gemma Nierga quien se ha ido a dormir. 
O eso, o esta con alguna charo en el hostal Conchita.


----------



## .AzaleA. (13 Oct 2021)

Acabo de escribirle algo importante a alguien... y he tenido una epifanía al ver este vídeo:



He decidido que me voy del foro, pero de verdad. Adéu.


----------



## Drogoprofe (13 Oct 2021)

Holi, dame número


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Oct 2021)

Holi.

*Tengo dos temas muy importantes que plantear

1. Pajas.*

@Obiwanchernobil , cómo son las pajas que te haces últimamente? Típica paja pensando en el pibón de juventud o más bien esa paja furtiva pensando en la underdog, en la chica que tan solo es "monilla"? 

Queremos de saber.
*
2. Boston (banda de música).*

Tengo otro dilema. Me parece dos putos temazos *More than a feeling y Amanda.* No puedo elegir. Uno tiene una guitarra muy pegadiza y el otro un estribillo capaz de enternecer hasta al mayor de los Chads. Gran voz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si que hay una segunda temporada. A mi se me hizo un poco pesada, me gusto mucho mas la primera.
> 
> El indio tiene cosas que estan bien, pero tiene otras que no hay por donde coger. La ultima, Tiempo, es bochornosa.




Tiempo me parecio estupenda, hasta que curiosamente la caga con el final, me pareció soso y sobreexplicado, pero por ejemplo la fotografía me pareció muy buena.

After earth, Avatar y aquella de los suicidios me parecen chungas si, pero el resto creo que tiene un nivel muy alto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De tenjo hun criadero de ladiyas en el trastero.



Ami tu no me engañas maldito ciborg!! Da la cara!!!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Holi.
> 
> *Tengo dos temas muy importantes que plantear
> 
> ...




Hola, mayoritariamente son con mis VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa, si estoy fuera de casa es un remix.


Boston nunca me dijeron gran cosa la verdad, es cosa mía lo sé, pero no me gustan.


----------



## little hammer (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Holi.
> 
> *Tengo dos temas muy importantes que plantear
> 
> ...



Su regreso en el 94 tampoco estuvo mal:



Una pena el final del cantante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Su regreso en el 94 tampoco estuvo mal:
> 
> 
> 
> Una pena el final del cantante.



Si, se ve que le gustaba jugar con el carbón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, mayoritariamente son con mis VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa, si estoy fuera de casa es un remix.
> 
> 
> Boston nunca me dijeron gran cosa la verdad, es cosa mía lo sé, pero no me gustan.



Es el rock que se hacía a finales de los 70-80: Boston, Styx, Reo Speedwagon,... Todos suenan muy parecido. O te gustan o los odias.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Oct 2021)

Sin mi esto esta muerto y lo sabeis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Juegos - EXCLUSIVA: Los 10 MEJORES VIDEOJUEGOS de la historia, según vuestro experto OBIWANCHERNOBIL.


1- street fighter 2: El juego que popularizó los videojuegos más allá de las casas, el primer juego en fomentar las reuniones sociales fuera de casa, el primer videojuego en promover la competitividad, el que popularizó la jugabilidad basada en combinaciones de botones, el que inició aquello...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta la leche de mamadou fresca?.

Tu madre vende castañas?.

Pues tienes un problema, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Tema de la noche:


----------



## Edge2 (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Que deseas saber...


----------



## Edge2 (13 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que deseas saber...



Como te llamabas antes...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Como te llamabas antes...




No soy multi, me registre después de pensar cuidadosamente mi siguiente foro a invadir.
Elegí este por razones politicosociales.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Oct 2021)

Creo que de heztoy por de trincar hun lote de fijuras ha hun prhezio hezepcional. De avriré jailo si hasín hez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Creo que de heztoy por de trincar hun lote de fijuras ha hun prhezio hezepcional. De avriré jailo si hasín hez.




Excelente, que presupuestos manejas y de cuántos muñequitos estamos hablando?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (14 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Excelente, que presupuestos manejas y de cuántos muñequitos estamos hablando?.



Si se de cierra el trato lo de rebelaré


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Por norma general, tirando a bajas, morenas de pelo, con tetas turgentes y culo firme.

Aunque para embestidas de 15 minutos en el hostal conchita tampoco te creas que miro mucho si es rubia o morena, con que no le falten extremidades, dientes, no sea obesa mórbida nintenga taras muy evidentes mevale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Si se de cierra el trato lo de rebelaré




Pero rebela el presupuesto cabron!


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Oct 2021)

00.25 es hora de marcar tarjeta ... saludos


----------



## melf (14 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiempo me parecio estupenda, hasta que curiosamente la caga con el final, me pareció soso y sobreexplicado, pero por ejemplo la fotografía me pareció muy buena.
> 
> After earth, Avatar y aquella de los suicidios me parecen chungas si, pero el resto creo que tiene un nivel muy alto.




La idea es buena y hasta puedo aceptar que es una peli pasablemente entretenida, pero tiene demasiadas cosas ridiculas de las que hay desconectar.

El crio dejando embarazada a la cria? Envejecen fisicamente, no adquieren sabiduria.
El dialogo de: nos vamos? No, antes hagamos un castillo de arena 
La muerte de la fulana con osteoporosis.

Y muchas mas cosas. Una pelicula tan facil de ver como de olvidar.

Otras que me parecieron peores fueron Multiple y sobre todo Glass.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> La idea es buena y hasta puedo aceptar que es una peli pasablemente entretenida, pero tiene demasiadas cosas ridiculas de las que hay desconectar.
> 
> El crio dejando embarazada a la cria? Envejecen fisicamente, no adquieren sabiduria.
> El dialogo de: nos vamos? No, antes hagamos un castillo de arena
> ...




En realidad a nivel biológico todo está expuesto bien en la película, incluso en ocasiones tan bien que mucha gente no lo entendía porque por ejemplo no entendía lo del embarazo y el nacimiento, el porqué muere.
No adquieren sabiduría a excepción de los padres que ya tiene edad madura al entrar allí, porque no existe un contexto donde adquirir sabiduría.
En cualquier caso para mi lo que la convierte en irregular es su final.
De todas formas la daré una vuelta.

Múltiple si me gusto, por colar aquello del protegido 20 años después, glass si es más floja.


----------



## Cuqui (14 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por norma general, tirando a bajas, morenas de pelo, con tetas turgentes y culo firme.
> 
> Aunque para embestidas de 15 minutos en el hostal conchita tampoco te creas que miro mucho si es rubia o morena, con que no le falten extremidades, dientes, no sea obesa mórbida nintenga taras muy evidentes mevale.



La falta de extremidades puede suponer una ventaja. Y nunca sabes cuando podras sacar de nuevo al pajarito de la jaula.
Yo tube el inmenso placer de follarme a una desdentada, y se lo aconsejo a todo el mundo. Fue una de esas experiencias que no se olvidan JAMAS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> La falta de extremidades puede suponer una ventaja. Y nunca sabes cuando podras sacar de nuevo al pajarito de la jaula.
> Yo tube el inmenso placer de follarme a una desdentada, y se lo aconsejo a todo el mundo. Fue una de esas experiencias que no se olvidan JAMAS.




Desdentada?.

Que tipo de ventajas ofrece frente a un ejemplar con piezas dentales?.

Asumo que si le faltaban dientes era por ser toxicomania o anciana?


----------



## Edge2 (14 Oct 2021)

arriba


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla.

Tienes sueños eróticos con mamadous?

Te gustaría recibir una ración de leche mamadou?.

Pues vete a una manifestación a favor del pueblo nigeriano convocada por los socialistas.

Para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

LA CITA MUSICAL.

Hablando de mamadous o mejor dicho de ex mamadous, hoy la cita musical viene de la mano de Michael Jackson, con su tema Who os ir, en un video dirigido por el gran David fincher en su época de alien3 y the Game, cosa que se nota en la fotografía del videoclip.
Me he acordado por un hilo del desteñido que he visto hoy en Burbuja.

Y a ti, ¿Te gustaba la música del desteñido?.


----------



## Suburban2 (14 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desdentada?.
> 
> Que tipo de ventajas ofrece frente a un ejemplar con piezas dentales?.
> 
> Asumo que si le faltaban dientes era por ser toxicomania o anciana?



Mejores blow Jobs. No un 1% o 2% mejores, no.


----------



## El Juani (14 Oct 2021)

El genio de genios. MJ


----------



## Edge2 (14 Oct 2021)

El Cyborg de Cyborgs


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El Cyborg de Cyborgs




     joder cabron casi escupo el Monster.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Suburban2 dijo:


> Mejores blow Jobs. No un 1% o 2% mejores, no.




No se , y no te da grima ver que la faltan dientes y tal, no se creo que de momento prefiero que conserven la dentadura y tal, llámame raro.

Por cierto no me has respondido el porqué le faltaban piezas, si por la edad o la heroína.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Oct 2021)

Tomad, un regalito de mi juventud


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tomad, un regalito de mi juventud




Hostia cabron pues si el moreno es de tu juventud te postulas como el abuelo del hilo, que bueno era el cabron del moreno, le iba más el caballo que a un tonto una tiza.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia cabron pues si el moreno es de tu juventud te postulas como el abuelo del hilo, que bueno era el cabron del moreno, le iba más el caballo que a un tonto una tiza.



No coño, que a principios de los noventa me compré en metralleta, magerit, un recopilatorio llamado The jimi jendrix experience o algo asi. Verde trasparente era el disco. Ahora ya no la oigo esa musica...


----------



## melf (14 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En realidad a nivel biológico todo está expuesto bien en la película, incluso en ocasiones tan bien que mucha gente no lo entendía porque por ejemplo no entendía lo del embarazo y el nacimiento, el porqué muere.
> No adquieren sabiduría a excepción de los padres que ya tiene edad madura al entrar allí, porque no existe un contexto donde adquirir sabiduría.
> En cualquier caso para mi lo que la convierte en irregular es su final.
> De todas formas la daré una vuelta.
> ...



Si, lo del embarazo y la muerte esta clarisimo. 
Pero que pasa con el rapero? Por que se muere por las puñaladas?
El rapero ya llevaba alli al menos un dia. Sigue joven y sin cambiar. La chavala le reconoce, no dice joder tio que te ha pasado que pareces mi abuelo, o algo asi.
La cria preñada hablando del baile de graduacion? Pero si tendria 3 años cuando llego. Como sabe nada de bailes de graduacion?
La conversacion entre el crio y su "novia", es una conversacion de adultos, a eso me referia con lo de la sabiduria.

Ya te digo, a mi me parece un desproposito, aunque no se hace aburrida y se pasa rapido.

De todas formas despues de ver tu hilo Cine y TV - Capítulo 3 temporada 1 hoy: LAS 10 MEJORES PELICULAS DE LA HISTORIA. El cine de obiwanchernobil. no me sorprende que no coincidamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> No coño, que a principios de los noventa me compré en metralleta, magerit, un recopilatorio llamado The jimi jendrix experience o algo asi. Verde trasparente era el disco. Ahora ya no la oigo esa musica...




Es la música con la que se ponía de setas toda una generación.

Yo también he comprado discos en esa tienda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si, lo del embarazo y la muerte esta clarisimo.
> Pero que pasa con el rapero? Por que se muere por las puñaladas?
> El rapero ya llevaba alli al menos un dia. Sigue joven y sin cambiar. La chavala le reconoce, no dice joder tio que te ha pasado que pareces mi abuelo, o algo asi.
> La cria preñada hablando del baile de graduacion? Pero si tendria 3 años cuando llego. Como sabe nada de bailes de graduacion?
> ...



 insinúas que no me gusta el cine de calidad cabron?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

Todo lo que dice son verdades como puños!!!


----------



## melf (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> insinúas que no me gusta el cine de calidad cabron?



 

Para nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

Bueno, estoy experimentando con la dormidina de 24, parece que estos días me empieza a hacer efecto, es verdad que te baja las revoluciones durante el resto del dia pero por mi trabajo tampoco es que necesite estar con los ojos muy abiertos.

La benzos por adictivas estaban descartadas y lo de meterme dos cervezas todas las noches no lo tenía yo muy claro  
A partir de mañana probaré a rebajar la dormidina media pastilla y a meter melatonina.

Vosotros usáis ayudas para dormir?, Porque supongo que por eso estamos aquí...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En general no. De hecho me gustan más algunas versiones de sus canciones como esta:




Yo reconozco que la música pop no es mi fuerte , pero este tío hacia cosas de mucha calidad en el pop, posiblemte el músico más influyente en su género.


----------



## melf (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, estoy experimentando con la dormidina de 24, parece que estos días me empieza a hacer efecto, es verdad que te baja las revoluciones durante el resto del dia pero por mi trabajo tampoco es que necesite estar con los ojos muy abiertos.
> 
> La benzos por adictivas estaban descartadas y lo de meterme dos cervezas todas las noches no lo tenía yo muy claro
> A partir de mañana probaré a rebajar la dormidina media pastilla y a meter melatonina.
> ...



Tengo un colega que toma esto. Segun el es mano de santo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Tengo un colega que toma esto. Segun el es mano de santo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 807664



Melatonina, lo he empezado a tomar hoy  y aquí estoy


----------



## melf (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Melatonina, lo he empezado a tomar hoy  y aquí estoy



Ni idea, nunca lo he mirado, duermo como un bebe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ni idea, nunca lo he mirado, duermo como un bebe.



Y qué haces despierto  
Vendes droga y estás trabajando?.


----------



## OnlyZanx (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno, estoy experimentando con la dormidina de 24, parece que estos días me empieza a hacer efecto, es verdad que te baja las revoluciones durante el resto del dia pero por mi trabajo tampoco es que necesite estar con los ojos muy abiertos.
> 
> La benzos por adictivas estaban descartadas y lo de meterme dos cervezas todas las noches no lo tenía yo muy claro
> A partir de mañana probaré a rebajar la dormidina media pastilla y a meter melatonina.
> ...



Yo hoy estoy experimentando con benzos y porros, la auténtica saluc amigo chernobil, mucho sueño y todavía me quedamedio porro

Si quieres consejo sano la habitación siempre a oscuras y el brillo del móvil al mínimo o quitarle a luz azul, te pones el live del volcán y en 5 minutos estas frito


----------



## melf (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y qué haces despierto
> Vendes droga y estás trabajando?.



Trabajando


----------



## little hammer (15 Oct 2021)

HolA hoy me apunto yo.

Alguien por ahí,?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Trabajando




Vale digamos de forma aproximada en que trabajamos más o menos, con alguna pista:

Yo trabajo ayuda do a toxicómanos.

Venga que pase el siguiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

OnlyZanx dijo:


> Yo hoy estoy experimentando con benzos y porros, la auténtica saluc amigo chernobil, mucho sueño y todavía me quedamedio porro
> 
> Si quieres consejo sano la habitación siempre a oscuras y el brillo del móvil al mínimo o quitarle a luz azul, te pones el live del volcán y en 5 minutos estas frito




Nada nada , hay que agotar todas las opciones antes del consumo de drogas, las benzos son muy adictivas, y los porros solo el olor siempre me a revuelto el estómago.

Vamos que esto es una mierda


----------



## little hammer (15 Oct 2021)

Contamos historias de miedo @Obiwanchernobil ???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

little hammer dijo:


> Contamos historias de miedo @Obiwanchernobil ???




Comienza tu qué me voy a poner una raya de cocaína haber si me duermo.


----------



## melf (15 Oct 2021)

Yo ahora mismo estoy haciendo un presupuesto, pero hago un poco de todo en oficina.


----------



## little hammer (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comienza tu qué me voy a poner una raya de cocaína haber si me duermo.



En un país muy lejano un engendro de escaso intelecto y la cara comida por la viruela llegó al poder con un propósito oscuro....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy haciendo un presupuesto, pero hago un poco de todo en oficina.




Presupuestos de madrugada...

Está claro que eres un capo de la droga, contando billetes a las 4 de la madrugada.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Presupuestos de madrugada...
> 
> Está claro que eres un capo de la droga, contando billetes a las 4 de la madrugada.



Shhh sin dar detalles que a estas horas entramos en radar


----------



## melf (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Presupuestos de madrugada...
> 
> Está claro que eres un capo de la droga, contando billetes a las 4 de la madrugada.



Te ha fallado Mamadu y buscas proveedor?    

Vivo en las antipodas, ahora me voy a hacer la cena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Te ha fallado Mamadu y buscas proveedor?
> 
> Vivo en las antipodas, ahora me voy a hacer la cena.




Jajajajaa, no, pero Abdul ya no me hace descuento del 20% en el segundo gramo.


----------



## OnlyZanx (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada , hay que agotar todas las opciones antes del consumo de drogas, las benzos son muy adictivas, y los porros solo el olor siempre me a revuelto el estómago.
> 
> Vamos que esto es una mierda



Habitación a oscuras y el brillo al mínimo,así como un vasito de Colacao bien caliente y un poco de volcaneo de fondo. No debería fallar. 

Hacer ejercicio durante el día te va ayudar también a conciliar más rápido. Ánimo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

OnlyZanx dijo:


> Habitación a oscuras y el brillo al mínimo,así como un vasito de Colacao bien caliente y un poco de volcaneo de fondo. No debería fallar.
> 
> Hacer ejercicio durante el día te va ayudar también a conciliar más rápido. Ánimo




Gracias, todas esas cosas las hago, en especial el ejercicio, me hago 10 pajas al día, así que cansado acabo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Melatonina, lo he empezado a tomar hoy  y aquí estoy



A mí hace tiempo que no me hace nada. Probaré la dormidina a ver.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Oct 2021)

Vais a ver el PSG? Ande?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vais a ver el PSG? Ande?




La virgen santa es verla y solo pensar en cosas sucias...si estoy interesado en ello pero no encuentro nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> EN España si no vives en Qatarlunya o en Narcolicia solo puedes verlo en twitch con ibai.




Me cago en la puta, voy a poner al seboso entonces.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Hombre epsilon69 gracias por ponernos un vídeos de hamster comiéndose heces!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

Bueno vamos allá...


Te parece sexy la ministra de igualdad?.

Te pones húmedo con el ex vicepresidente?.

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

@SNB Superstar 

Te invoco, deseo terminar nuestra fructífera conversación.


----------



## SNB Superstar (15 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @SNB Superstar
> 
> Te invoco, deseo terminar nuestra fructífera conversación.



De hacuerdo. Haller me de pinplé huna voteya de jinevra, 2 de cerbheza y hun poco de bino tinto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

Hoy la ambientacion musical corre a cargo de tina Turner y su tema para 007.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De hacuerdo. Haller me de pinplé huna voteya de jinevra, 2 de cerbheza y hun poco de bino tinto.




No me gusta el alcohol.

Hablanos de tus aficiones, por ejemplo película favorita, disco favorito, la serie ya la conocemos, hace cuánto que embestiste por última vez...
En este hilo no guardamos secretos...

Vamos cabron aparecete te invocamos @SNB Superstar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí hace tiempo que no me hace nada. Probaré la dormidina a ver.




La dormidina de 24 los tres primeros días no me hacia efecto luego empecé a caer como un perro, lo malo es que creo dependencia así que no se puede tomar muy prolongadamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Leí que no más de 7 días seguidos.




Si,.eso pone y es lo recomendable, yo llevo 12 y he empezado a tomar la mitad para no notar de repente los efectos, y mientras me meto melatonina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para mí su mejor tema era este:




Sin duda, menuda pedazo de artista, tiene que estar más vieja ya que la momia de tutancamon.


----------



## SNB Superstar (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me gusta el alcohol.
> 
> Hablanos de tus aficiones, por ejemplo película favorita, disco favorito, la serie ya la conocemos, hace cuánto que embestiste por última vez...
> En este hilo no guardamos secretos...
> ...



Disco faborito: 

'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' (El insultado y el injuriado) de After Crying

Películas faboritas:

- American History X
- Dos Tontos Muy Tontos
- Control (2007)
- El Padrino 1
- El Padrino 2
- El Secreto De Sus Ojos
- L'Auberge Espagnole (Una Casa De Locos/The Spanish Apartment)
- Torrente, el brazo tonto de la ley
- Torrente 2: Misión en Marbella
- En El Filo De La Duda
- Entre Abril Y Julio
- La Lista De Schindler
- La Virgen De Los Sicarios
- Lilya/Lilja 4-Ever
- Los Sin Nombre
- Philadelphia
- Pulp Fiction
- Scarface
- The Silence of the Lambs

Serihez faboritas:

- Chernobyl
- Hannibal
- Isabel
- La Que Se Avecina (temporadas 3-9)
- oKupas
- Sin Tetas No Hay Paraíso
- The Queen's Gambit
- The Sopranos
- Vientos De Agua

Húltima bhez que de foyé: verano de 2012


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Disco faborito:
> 
> 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' (El insultado y el injuriado) de After Crying
> 
> ...




Joder...no se qué decirte, juntas muy buenas cosas en música, cine y series conaitentica mierda casposa  Pero oye Ole tus huevos.

Lo de no embestir desde hace 10 años, pues es llamativo, pero que cada uno se de placer como creo aportuno.

Deseas algo de mi?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deseas algo de mi?.



De dime tus discos, pelis y serihez faboritas.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (16 Oct 2021)

si remaseis como el patrón manda no tendriais problemas de sueño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De dime tus discos, pelis y serihez faboritas.




Favoritas que no confundir con mejores...


Películas:

El cuervo.

Blade Runner.

Cinema paraíso.


El último emperador.

Terminator 2.

Akira.

Psicosis.


El protegido.

Taxi driver.

La venganza de los sith.

El piano.

Alien.

Casablanca.

Sunshine.

Pandorum.





Discos...

Blur Blur.

Ac DC ballbreaker.

Michael Jackson history.

Akira yamaoka silent hill 3.


James Brown live at the apollo.


Pearl Jam ten.


Alanís morrisete jaged little pill.

Miles davis kind of blue.

Van Halen cualquier disco.

Series....

Twin peaks.

Breking bad.

Expediente x.

Ghost in the Shell: stand Alone complex.

Cobwoy bebop.

Servant.

Cinco en familia 

Dragón ball.


Folle hace creo hace 14 días, fue una descarga rápida y controlada de 9 embestidas en el hostal conchita.


Algo mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> si remaseis como el patrón manda no tendriais problemas de sueño.




Remar me parece que remamos demasiado ya.


----------



## Poseidón (16 Oct 2021)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> si remaseis como el patrón manda no tendriais problemas de sueño.



Mis cojones treinta y tres.

PD: Cinema Paradiso es de mis peliculas favotiras. La primera parte de la pelicula vale su peso en oro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Mis cojones treinta y tres.
> 
> PD: Cinema Paradiso es de mis peliculas favotiras. La primera parte de la pelicula vale su peso en oro.




Y la banda sonora, cuando aún se hacía cine.


----------



## Abrojo (16 Oct 2021)

A mí me gustó el final, es de esos que no se hacen ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

Venga el siguiente 

@Poseidón @Epsilon69 @Abrojo


----------



## Poseidón (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga el siguiente
> 
> @Poseidón @Epsilon69 @Abrojo



Que siguiente Obi?


----------



## melf (16 Oct 2021)




----------



## atasco (16 Oct 2021)

me he caido de la silla


----------



## melf (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Favoritas que no confundir con mejores...
> 
> 
> Películas:
> ...




Hombre, no veo El Padrino, ni Blade runner, ni Casablanca, bastante mejoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> me he caido de la silla




Eso puede que sea porque eres un ciborg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que siguiente Obi?



El siguiente en pasar por la ronda de preguntas


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Oct 2021)

Buenas.

Me he puesto a escuchar más grunge y Plush me parece de lo mejor del género.

Debería estar en un top 4:

1. Nirvana- Smells like teen Spirit.
2. Pearl Jam- Jeremy.
3. Soundgarden- Black Hole Sun.
4. STP- Plush

En la lista de digital dream door no lo ven tan claro:









100 Greatest Grunge Songs


List of 100 greatest grunge rock music songs from the late 1980s through the 1990s as compiled by digitaldreamdoor.com




digitaldreamdoor.com





Dicho esto, puff, escucho Jeremy y me parece que STP algo cogen de ahí. En la base de Plush, sobre todo.

Por otro lado, de STP, Interesate love song se sale también y Creep, aunque esta sí que es decadente. 

En cualquier caso, la mejor balada de la escena de Seattle es Nutshel, de Alice in chains.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Me he puesto a escuchar más grunge y Plush me parece de lo mejor del género.
> 
> ...




Joe pues como te comenté la otra vez excepto en lo de plush estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices.

Un análisis muy exhaustivo


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joe pues como te comenté la otra vez excepto en lo de plush estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices.
> 
> Un análisis muy exhaustivo



Gracias.

Esa lista también es algo cuestionable. La canción que yo creo que mejor representa al Grunge es Black Hola Sun, pero Smells fue la que abrió la veda y por eso es la primera en la lista. Jeremy está por encima de Alive o Even flow porque la voz de Eddie Vedder es algo superior y porque es más universal.

Daughter es la mejor canción en lo vocal de Pearl Jam.

*Insisto, la canción que yo creo que mejor auna todo el grunge es Black Hole Sun, del mismo modo que la canción indiscutible del Southern Rock es Can't you see, de The Marshall Tucker band.*

Del heavy metal como tal la gente suele señalar "Hallowed by Thy name", de Iron Maiden, aunque todavía no me puedo mojar. 

Y vosotros, qué opináis?


----------



## Topacio (16 Oct 2021)

Aqui.

No he dormido en toda la noche y me he puesto videos de San ludopatrón


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Esa lista también es algo cuestionable. La canción que yo creo que mejor representa al Grunge es Black Hola Sun, pero Smells fue la que abrió la veda y por eso es la primera en la lista. Jeremy está por encima de Alive o Even flow porque la voz de Eddie Vedder es algo superior y porque es más universal.
> 
> ...




Cosas al vuelo que te puedo comentar.

Soy un analfabeto musical de iron maiden, por lo que sea, creo que su sonido, nunca me llamaron la atención.


Soundgarden, sus videoclips nunca me gustaron, su sonido es cierto que si me gusta, pero para mí van por otros derroteros que el grunge noventero de por ejemplo nirvana, menos suave y más sucio, el de soundgarden es más calmado y melódico, me cuesta meterlos en las bandas clásicas de grunge de los 90 como nirvana o Pearl Jam.

Marshall tucker a sufrido tantos cambios que desde que comenzaron que su sonido ha ido fructuando mucho, pero tampoco me apasionan sinceramente.

Daugther sonoramente no es lo que más me gusta de pearl Jam, aunque con Pearl Jam no soy muy objetivo porque son una debilidad personal.

Saludos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los nombres de las pelis sí que los pone bien.




Está bastante claro que es un ciborg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Oct 2021)

AVISO IMPORTANTE.


Hoy obiwanchernobil se incorporará más tarde por causas de fuerza mayor (hostal conchita).

Así que hoy la enorme responsabilidad de realizar la entradilla recaerá en la labor de otro ilustre forero elegido por el mismo.


Me ha dado un arrebato y me voy a ver venom espero no encontrarme con ningún mamadou simbionte ni feminazis recibiendo rociadas de leche mamadou en la película.


----------



## Poseidón (16 Oct 2021)

Queda inagurado el fracasabado nocturno.

Voy a ver si encuentro alguna pelicula deprimente que me anime un poco.


----------



## Poseidón (16 Oct 2021)

5 centímetros por segundo (2007)

Como la veis? Noche romanticona sensiblera?


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

Que conste que al final cayo un clasico.

La invasión de los ultracuerpos (1978)

Que mal rollo. Yo no me pincho una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

Yo acabo de llegar a casa 

Luego hago mi análisis de Venom...

Veo que estáis todos con el mismo plan de buscar película.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> 5 centímetros por segundo (2007)
> 
> Como la veis? Noche romanticona sensiblera?




Contra todo pronóstico no es una mala película,si, la he visto 
Hace unos cinco años...


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Contra todo pronóstico no es una mala película,si, la he visto
> Hace unos cinco años...



Si admito que Your Name me saco alguna que otra lagrimilla se pone en duda mi hombria? Tu que crees Obi? Estas cosas no las pregunto IRL porque se que me van a caer ostias como panes.


----------



## SNB Superstar (17 Oct 2021)

Me de justan mucho Nirvana. De tenjo todos sus discos horijinalhez, haljunos por de duplicado, pero ha parte de el 'Frogstomp' de Silverchair, de creo que no de e de hezcuchado más grunge.

De henphezé ha hezcuchar ha Nirvana en el '98 o '99, y cuando de hezcuché el primero de los Pixies, mi hinprhezión fue que Nirvana de heran hunos Pixies hultra pacos. Hez como conparar ha The Beatles con Oasis.


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tiene título de peli porno.


----------



## Abrojo (17 Oct 2021)

Temazo para disfrutar la noche


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Temazo para disfrutar la noche



Mejor algo mas de relax.


----------



## SNB Superstar (17 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ejerto Smers lais a tin espiri no me justa nijuna mah.



Se hezcrive 'Hezepto 'Smells Like Teen Spirit' no me de justa ninjuna hotra'

Heza canción hez muy juena, pero 'Nevermind' de tiene hotras mucho megorhez, como 'Lithium', 'On a Plain', 'Lounge Act' o 'Aneurysm', que definitiba mente de devería de ha ber de sido hincluida en el disco.

En cualquier caso, Frank Black en 1987-1989 le de acía mucha caquita en la voca ha Kurt Cobain y ha todos los de más grungeros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Me de justan mucho Nirvana. De tenjo todos sus discos horijinalhez, haljunos por de duplicado, pero ha parte de el 'Frogstomp' de Silverchair, de creo que no de e de hezcuchado más grunge.
> 
> De henphezé ha hezcuchar ha Nirvana en el '98 o '99, y cuando de hezcuché el primero de los Pixies, mi hinprhezión fue que Nirvana de heran hunos Pixies hultra pacos. Hez como conparar ha The Beatles con Oasis.




Yo conocí a los pixies por la película de transpoting, y si, cuando profundice más me pareció un sonido muy pero que muy parecido a nirvana.

Los Beatles son dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Mejor algo mas de relax.




Por lo que veo os gustaría las BSO de los Forza Horizon:


----------



## 2B-san (17 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por lo que veo os gustaría las BSO de los Forza Horizon:



Hola ratón


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> Hola ratón




Que pasa ciborg!


----------



## 2B-san (17 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa ciborg!



No estoy kakunado, no soy un cyborg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> No estoy kakunado, no soy un cyborg.




Tu avatar si lo es!


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> No estoy kakunado, no soy un cyborg.



Que pasa? En este foro se concentran todos los negacionistas de hispanistan? 

Como decia el otro hace unos dias. Quedo esto chapado hasta la noche.


----------



## melf (17 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo conocí a los pixies por la película de transpoting, y si, cuando profundice más me pareció un sonido muy pero que muy parecido a nirvana.
> 
> Los Beatles son dios.



Trainspotting? No recuerdo ninguna cancion suya en esa pelicula.

Normal, la influencia de los Pixies es mas que evidente en Nirvana. A mi, que era muy fan de los primeros, Nirvana siempre me parecio un quiero y no puedo, por eso nunca me llegaron convencer.



> * We’d been practicing for about three months. We were waiting to sign to DGC, and Dave [Grohl] and I were living in Olympia [Wash.], and Krist [Novoselic] was living in Tacoma [Wash.]. We were driving up to Tacoma every night for practice, trying to write songs. I was trying to write the ultimate pop song. I was basically trying to rip off the Pixies. I have to admit it [smiles]. When I heard the Pixies for the first time, I connected with that band so heavily I should have been in that band — or at least in a Pixies cover band. We used their sense of dynamics, being soft and quiet and then loud and hard. *



Kurt Cobain, The Rolling Stone Interview: Success Doesn't Suck


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que pasa? En este foro se concentran todos los negacionistas de hispanistan?
> 
> Como decia el otro hace unos dias. Quedo esto chapado hasta la noche.



Porque es el único sitio donde puedes decir lo que piensas.


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque es el único sitio donde puedes decir lo que piensas.



Gracias a dios, nike, gracias a dios. Una ventana por la que escapar un rato a echar un pitillo. Si no me volveria loco de verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

La libertad de este foro no durará mucho,.pues en. 5 años este como otros caerá.


El alzamiento ciborg es inminente!!!!!


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La libertad de este foro no durará mucho,.pues en. 5 años este como otros caerá.
> 
> 
> El alzamiento ciborg es inminente!!!!!


----------



## Poseidón (17 Oct 2021)

Bueno hoy toca Dune que ya esta en la red a una calidad decente.

A ver que puta mierda nos trae Villeneuve.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

Bueno una noche más, vamos con la entradilla...

Te gustan los Doritos?

Jugar a oscuras a world of Warcraft?


Pues no sé qué decirte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Bueno hoy toca Dune que ya esta en la red a una calidad decente.
> 
> A ver que puta mierda nos trae Villeneuve.




Sin más, yo escribí sobre ella en un hilo que abrí, en resumen, muy pesado el villenue con la mamadou, película entretenida pero muy sosa.


----------



## melf (17 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin más, yo escribí sobre ella en un hilo que abrí, en resumen, muy pesado el villenue con la mamadou, película entretenida pero muy sosa.



No hay critica de Venom? Llevo con ganas de leerla desde que dijiste que ibas al cine.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> No hay critica de Venom? Llevo con ganas de leerla desde que dijiste que ibas al cine.




SIP, esta noche en un rato la pongo, ayer al final me quedé sopa y ahora estaba viendo unos capítulos VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa.

Es el capítulo en que a Pamela le ataca un tiburón y le rompe el bañador, tiene que esperar a que la salven.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

VENOM 2 


¿Os gustaba ver a vuestro personaje favorito despedazar y amputar extremidades en los cómic de los 90?.


¿Recordáis lo gore que era el psicópata de matanza?.

Pues jodeos, los socialistas lo han vuelto a hacer.


Comenzamos, si la primera película se pasaba el cómic original por el forro y omitia la violencia, en esta secuela repiten esta característica pero además le añaden la comedia, y si, es una comedia deliberada.


Comenzamos viendo a una mamadou (pensabais que nos librariamos del feminismo y el BLM), la mamadou está muy enamorada del peluquines, les separan y el peluquines acaba con un viogen y ella en un psiquiátrico.

Pasamos a la película de colegas, si, comienza el show de Bill cosby, hora y cuarto de chistes sin cesar, Venom matando gallinas, Venom comiendo chocolatinas, Venom bailando en una discoteca...si, yo tampoco lo recordaba así, pero es el cine de las nuevas generaciones.


Después de todo esto aparece la Charo rubia, convence a Venom, no sin antes como era de esperar ponerse ella el simbionte para ser un Venom femenino.

Ahora ya solo nos quedan 15 minutos de pelicula, así que va tocando una escena de acción, esta será la primera y la última escena de acción que veas, y creeme las as visto mejores.


Comienza la fiesta, Asistimos a los habituales empujones entre héroe y villano, que si se pegan puñetazos lo mismo los chavales se vuelven locos, (las nuevas generaciones ya sabemos que son más de palizas grupales) y sin venir a cuento, así como el que no quiere la cosa , en cinco segundos la película va a dar un giro y convertirse en una crítica hacia los hombres tóxicos en las relaciones de pareja, para volver después a su tónica gilipollesca de comedia.

No contentos con eso os espera una escena de créditos, con el otro icono de Marvel que Disney a decidido convertir en tu amigo y vecino de los mamadous.


Lo único positivo es que dura hora y media, seguramente a las charos les guste, en el cine se escuchaban muchos jijiji con el bonachón y cuenta chistes de Venom.
Estos hijos de puta no conocen límites...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Oct 2021)

La ambientación musical esta noche nos la va a poner Blur...




Te complace @SNB Superstar ?


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Una hora de Dune y tengo que decir que esta bastante bien. Algunas escenas y dialogos son calcos del libro, tiene razon @Obiwanchernobil hay demasiado mamadu pero bueno puedo "cerrar" un poco los ojos e ignorarlo.

Veremos como sigue.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Una hora de Dune y tengo que decir que esta bastante bien. Algunas escenas y dialogos son calcos del libro, tiene razon @Obiwanchernobil hay demasiado mamadu pero bueno puedo "cerrar" un poco los ojos e ignorarlo.
> 
> Veremos como sigue.




Probablemente cuando la veas quieras pasarte por aquí.
Que te parecen los 200 anuncios de colonia a cámara lenta de la mamadou en la película?






Cine y TV - Capítulo 2 temporada1 hoy: "DUNE: SOCIALISTAS POR DOQUIER". El cine de obiwanchernobil.


CAPITULO 2 TEMPORADA 1, HOY: "DUNE: SOCIALISTAS POR DOQUIER" ¿Te gusta la novela de Herbert?, ¿Tal vez eres seguidor de la película de Lynch?, ¿Quieres aventuras, ciencia ficción e intriga?... Pues jodete, esta es la fiesta de los socialistas y no hemos sido invitados. La gran reunión, el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## melf (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> VENOM 2
> 
> 
> ¿Os gustaba ver a vuestro personaje favorito despedazar y amputar extremidades en los cómic de los 90?.
> ...



Entiendo que sigue mas o menos la tonica de la primera, si es asi al menos para pasar el rato servira.

No se si habras visto la nueva del Escuadron suicida, tira mucho de comedia pero al menos tiene muertos y sangre. Para mi gusto esta bastante bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entiendo que sigue mas o menos la tonica de la primera, si es asi al menos para pasar el rato servira.
> 
> No se si habras visto la nueva del Escuadron suicida, tira mucho de comedia pero al menos tiene muertos y sangre. Para mi gusto esta bastante bien.




Si, la nueva de escuadrón suicida me gustó.

El humor es interesante, y la portuguesa esa está muy pero que muy buena.
Es una película muy amena con los personajes bien escritos.


La segunda de Venom no es que tenga chistes, es que es una comedia durante hora y cuarto, es un capítulo de Friends alargado sin nada de acción.

Eso significa que tiene menos acción que la anterior y más humor, mucho más.

Otra cosa es que luego te haga gracia, cada uno tenemos nuestros gustos.

Siempre me imagine a Venom como algo oscuro y cabron, no esto.
Pero Sam raimi ya se cargó al personaje en Spiderman 3 así que mucho ya no hay de donde estirar.


----------



## melf (18 Oct 2021)

Yo ayer estuve viendo Segundo sangriento 


















La criatura recuerda mucho a Venom y tambien es bastante mas oscura. Por desgracia ha envejecido bastante mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo ayer estuve viendo Segundo sangriento
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 810564
> 
> ...




Si, la rata ya era mejorable en su tiempo, pero tenía un buen ritmo.
Nunca la vi editada en formato doméstico ni en descarga por internet.


----------



## melf (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, la rata ya era mejorable en su tiempo, pero tenía un buen ritmo.
> Nunca la vi editada en formato doméstico ni en descarga por internet.



Esta entera en youtube


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Esta entera en youtube




Muchas gracias, la verdad que no me habia dado por buscarla, tengo una aplicación para películas de terror y frikis que te enlaza a ellas en Youtube, lo malo que la mitad están en latino se llama: 

películas gratis de terror.

Está en la store de Google.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Una hora de Dune y tengo que decir que esta bastante bien. Algunas escenas y dialogos son calcos del libro, tiene razon @Obiwanchernobil hay demasiado mamadu pero bueno puedo "cerrar" un poco los ojos e ignorarlo.
> 
> Veremos como sigue.




Te as dormido ya con la pelicula  @Poseidón

@SNB Superstar no responde al llamamiento así que lo más seguro es que se haya ido de mamadous y le estén rociando con una buena ración de leche fresca.


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 Oct 2021)

De heztoy de mirando huna peli, 'Teströl és lélekröl' (En cuerpo y alma)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra vez discrepo. Mis dos favoritas de blur son estas:




Si, song 2 del FIFA 98  era por no poner la misma.

A mí universal no me gusta demasiado la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De heztoy de mirando huna peli, 'Teströl és lélekröl' (En cuerpo y alma)



Suena a película romántica y feminazis...


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Suena a película romántica y feminazis...



De momento no. Hez sovre huna tía rara que de hentra ha de currar en hun matadero y la jente la de be como tal, heztraña.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, song 2 del FIFA 98  era por no poner la misma.
> 
> A mí universal no me gusta demasiado la verdad.



El experimento de Albarn, Gorillaz, tiene cosas interesantes como este Feel Good Inc:


----------



## melf (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muchas gracias, la verdad que no me habia dado por buscarla, tengo una aplicación para películas de terror y frikis que te enlaza a ellas en Youtube, lo malo que la mitad están en latino se llama:
> 
> películas gratis de terror.
> 
> Está en la store de Google.



Gracias, le echare un ojo, aunque si la mitad estan en latino mal rollo.

Una pagina cojonuda es esta

BLOGHORROR


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Jesucristo vive en ti!!!!!!!!!!!
Haced caso a este hombre!!!!!! El ya a sido rociado con leche fresca de mamadou!!!!! Que la gracia del gran Dios mamadou sea con el!!!!!!!!!!
El gran Dios mamadou le ha seleccionado para embestirle!!! Que la gracia del mamadou sea contigo!!


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te as dormido ya con la pelicula  @Poseidón
> 
> @SNB Superstar no responde al llamamiento así que lo más seguro es que se haya ido de mamadous y le estén rociando con una buena ración de leche fresca.



Deje 30 minutos para hoy con la comida, estaba empezando a cansarme de las pajas mentales del timoty este.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Una nueva exclusiva mundial de obiwanchernobil:






Juegos - EXCLUSIVA: las 10 MEJORES VIDEOCONSOLAS DE LA HISTORIA según vuestro experto OBIWANCHERNOBIL


Hola, si, soy yo, vuestro experto en numerosos temas en el foro, en fin al lío, que sepáis que los dos primeros lugares han estado muy reñidos. 1-Super Nintendo: Estaba muy reñida la cosa con la megadrive, pero por desempate técnico a ganado la super. Recordemos que como pack llevaba el...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Bueno vamos allá con la entradilla...


Tienes toda la discografía de Bustamante?

Te emocionabas viendo a la mórbida de rosa cantar?


Pues no te podemos ayudar, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

La selección musical de la noche:

Pensando en nuestro forero invitado estrella de la noche @SNB Superstar


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La selección musical de la noche:
> 
> Pensando en nuestro forero invitado estrella de la noche @SNB Superstar



Me de justa Queen 1973-1975 y 1989-1991 pero no heza canción.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Me de justa Queen 1973-1975 y 1989-1991 pero no heza canción.




Hoy eres nuestro invitado especial en nuestro programa nocturno, que estrena nueva sección:

"BURBUJA INTIMO Y PERSONAL"

ESTA NOCHE TODOS PODREMOS HACERLE PREGUNTAS A NUESTRO INVITADO @SNB Superstar 


1¿Que significa tu foto de avatar?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (18 Oct 2021)

Por cierto, ¿de savías que Queen de tocó en Hezpaña en 1974? Hanthez de acerse famosos.













De teloneros de heztubieron The Storm, hunos sebiyanos que de cantavan en verywellfandango y de sacaron hun discazo en 1974:





De heran los Deep Purple hezpañolhez, _*que no Paco*_; ha mí me de justa más el primer disco de The Storm que el 'In Rock' de Deep Purple.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿de savías que Queen de tocó en Hezpaña en 1974? Hanthez de acerse famosos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder pues no lo sabía, que curioso.

Tienes que responder si eres el invitado estrella!! Todos te están esperando @SNB Superstar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



La virgen santa...


----------



## Edge2 (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Nada nada , después de ver a la primera todas las demás son inferiores.


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La selección musical de la noche:
> 
> Pensando en nuestro forero invitado estrella de la noche @SNB Superstar





Yo os traigo la tristeza, la añoranza y la nostalgia. Que lastima verlo tan tocado en el videoclip, si no me equivoco fue el ultimo.

PD: No me extraña que lo hicieran en blanco y negro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Yo os traigo la tristeza, la añoranza y la nostalgia. Que lastima verlo tan tocado en el videoclip, si no me equivoco fue el ultimo.
> 
> PD: No me extraña que lo hicieran en blanco y negro.



Si tenía ya mal aspecto ay si.


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si tenía ya mal aspecto ay si.



Que conste que Dune no me parecio tan mala. Hay escenas y dialogos fusilados del libro. A veces es un poco parada por tanta paranoia del madhi por lo demas bien. Vestuario, localizaciones y arte muy bien. Me ha decepcionado la musica, muy ausente, no me puedo creer que Hans Zimmer haya hecho algo tan "invisible"


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que conste que Dune no me parecio tan mala. Hay escenas y dialogos fusilados del libro. A veces es un poco parada por tanta paranoia del madhi por lo demas bien. Vestuario, localizaciones y arte muy bien. Me ha decepcionado la musica, muy ausente, no me puedo creer que Hans Zimmer haya hecho algo tan "invisible"



De lo mejor que hizo ese hombre, para mí, la banda sonora de Pearl Harbor. Todo el mundo coincide en esto.



PD: joder la Beckinsale.


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> De lo mejor que hizo ese hombre, para mí, la banda sonora de Pearl Harbor. Todo el mundo coincide en esto.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: joder la Beckinsale.



No sabria decirte, para mi Zimmer es de lo mejorcito que queda vivo. Mas desde la muerte de Morricone. Por lo menos "varia" y no caga siempre la misma mierda como otros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> De lo mejor que hizo ese hombre, para mí, la banda sonora de Pearl Harbor. Todo el mundo coincide en esto.
> 
> 
> 
> PD: joder la Beckinsale.




El.problema es que hizo una buena BSO en una película De mierda.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El.problema es que hizo una buena BSO en una película De mierda.



Pues aquí os traigo una banda sonora buenísima para una peli grandiosa:


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues aquí os traigo una banda sonora buenísima para una peli grandiosa:



Prefiero esto.



Y con Cardinale paseandose.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Prefiero esto.
> 
> 
> 
> Y con Cardinale paseandose.



De morricone me quedo sin duda con cinema paradiso, una de las tres mejores bandas sonoras de la historia.


----------



## Poseidón (18 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De morricone me quedo sin duda con cinema paradiso, una de las tres mejores bandas sonoras de la historia.



Se podria decir que es mi pelicula favorita. La banda sonora es una delicia en cambio la que me descubrio a Ennio fue La mision.

Estuve en el concierto que dio en Madrid en el 2019, una autentica pasada, publico entregado. Un poco mas adelante mia estaba Amenabar, tan emocionado lo vi como a los demas... En fin, fue un buen año 2019.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Se podria decir que es mi pelicula favorita. La banda sonora es una delicia en cambio la que me descubrio a Ennio fue La mision.
> 
> Estuve en el concierto que dio en Madrid en el 2019, una autentica pasada, publico entregado. Un poco mas adelante mia estaba Amenabar, tan emocionado lo vi como a los demas... En fin, fue un buen año 2019.




Yo también fui al concierto
La de la misión sería mi segunda en la lista.
Cinema paradiso es una película para amantes del cine, ese final es enorme.


----------



## Poseidón (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo también fui al concierto
> La de la misión sería mi segunda en la lista.
> Cinema paradiso es una película para amantes del cine, ese final es enorme.



La mejor pasta tirada en mi vida. Ahora me queda estar pendiente de Joe Hisaishi y creo que puedo morir tranquilo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Me de justa Queen 1973-1975 y 1989-1991 pero no heza canción.



Heztamos acueddo de. Con de las canciones buenas Queen tiene y heza pone.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> La mejor pasta tirada en mi vida. Ahora me queda estar pendiente de Joe Hisaishi y creo que puedo morir tranquilo




Su trabajo en la princesa mononoke es sublime.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

__





Humor - MADRE MIA: vuelven las jacas: la de los GORILAS: EXCLUSIVA OBIWANCHERNOBIL


Aquí tenemos una jaca de primerísima calidad, no le falta ningún diente, ni extremidad, un ejemplar de muy buena calidad, un producto premium al que le concedo el sello de calidad obiwanchernobil. Melafo a los gorilas si hace falta. Espero vuestra experta opinión sobre la jaca melodías.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Esta noche en exclusiva para los burbuja:

_ENTREVISTA A @SNB Superstar 

ENTREVISTAS INTIMAS.

¿QUIERES CONOCER A LOS MAS ILUSTRES FOREROS?

SU LADO MAS HUMANO.

INTIMO Y PERSONAL...

A LAS 23:30 EN LAS NOCHES EN BURBUJA...._


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

As puesto un gran tema musical.

Si, me gustan los saladitos.

Aunque debo comentarte que los que aquí nos juntamos, no somos doriteros, somos una raza especial, la élite de la élite.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

*Bueno vamos con la entradilla:

Te gustan los mamadous?.

quieres trabajar en la cruz roja?.

pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja.

HOY CON NUEVA SECCION:

ENTREVISTAS INTIMO Y PERSONAL A ILUSTRES FOREROS:*

HOY CON NOSOTROS @SNB Superstar 

*¿COMO FUNCIONA ESTO?.

PREVIO ACUERDO CON EL FORERO INVITADO Y TRAS SELECCION PREVIA DE DICHO FORERO A PETICION POPULAR REALIZADA MEDIANTE MP. SE LE REALIZARAN UNA BATERIA DE PREGUNTAS, TRAS ESA BATERIA DE PREGUNTAS Y UNA VEZ RESPUESTAS EL FORERO EN CUESTION PODRA RECIBIR MAS PREGUNTAS O REALIZAR ACLARACIONES A OTROS FOREROS SIEMPRE QUE EL QUIERA.

DICHO ESTO EN EL SIGUIENTE MENSAJE EL FORERO ENCONTRARA LA BATERIA DE PREGUNTAS Y LAS TENDRA QUE RESPONDER CITANDO EL SIGUIENTE MENSAJE.

HAY SECCIONES.


PERSONAL.

INTIMO.*

Y la sección obiwanchernobil.


Ale ahora ponemos las pregunta.


----------



## SNB Superstar (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Bueno vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> Te gustan los mamadous?.
> 
> ...



¿De puedo de contheztar en vurvugo?


----------



## Poseidón (19 Oct 2021)

Venga pues me siento por aqui.


----------



## El Juani (19 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta noche en exclusiva para los burbuja:
> 
> _ENTREVISTA A @SNB Superstar
> 
> ...



Qué quieres ser el Ibai de Burbuja?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

Comienza la entrevista @SNB Superstar

Esta entrevista solo se realiza a personalidades relevantes del foro guardería de burbuja.


Antes de pasar a las secciones:

¿Cómo te sientes al ser el primer entrevistado de burbuja?.






Personal:




*1- ERES CONOCIDO EN EL FORO POR COLECCIONAR MUÑECOS.

¿A QUE EDAD COMENZASTE A COLECCIONAR?.


¿TIENES MAS AMIGOS QUE COLECCIONEN MUÑECOS?.


¿CUANTO LLEVAS GASTADOS EN MUÑECOS EN TOTAL?.


¿JUEGAS CON ELLOS?, CON LOS MUÑECOS ME REFIERO.


¿PORQUE LOS CABALLEROS DEL ZODIACO?.


COMO TE REGISTRASTES EN ESTE FORO Y PORQUE. RESPUESTA DETALLADA.


¿PREFIERES EMBESTIR A UNA JACA O COMPRARTE UN MUÑECO?.


INTIMO:


¿A QUE SE DEBE LO DE ABRIR HILOS LLENOS DE FOTOS DE MUJERES PELUDAS?.

¿TU NOVIA O ALGUNA MUJER TE IMPACTO MUCHO AL VER SU VAGINA PELUDA?.


MULTIMEDIA.


AFICION FAVORITA Y PORQUE.


PELICULA FAVORITA Y PORQUE.

DISCO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.


LIBRO O COMIC FAVORITO Y PORQUE.

VIDEOJIEGO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.



SECCION OBIWANCHERNOBIL:


EN LA SOLEDAD DE TU HABITACION ¿ALGUNA VEZ TE AS TOCADO PENSANDO EN TUS MUÑECOS?


QUE OPINION TE MERECE LA LECHE FRESCA DE MAMADOU DEL DIA.


¿QUE OPINAS DE LAS BANDAS NIGERIANAS QUE OPERAN EN ESPAÑA, LOS POWER COLORS Y LOS NIGERIAN UNLIMITED COLORS?


¿A QUE EDAD PERDISTES LA VIRGINIDAD Y CON QUIEN?.


¿CON QUE TE HICISTES TU PRiMERA PAJA?.


¿CUANTAS VECES TE MASTURBAS AL CABO DEL DIA?


¿QUE OPINAS DE LA PIZZA 4 QUESOS DE LA CASA TARRADELLAS?.


¿CUAL ES TU VARIEDAD DE MONSTER FAVORITA?


¿CUANTO DINERO GASTAS EN COCAINA A LA SEMANA?.


¿Quieres sacarte el bachillerato y trabajar en Amazon?









Y AHORA PUEDES DEJAR UNA PREGUNTA PARA EL PROXIMO ENTREVISTADO.


GRACIAS.


DEspues de tus respuestas los nocturnos podrán preguntarte cosas y tu responder si así lo deseas.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué quieres ser el Ibai de Burbuja?




Creo que somos distintos estilos, además de que aquí hay auténticas celebridades.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿De puedo de contheztar en vurvugo?




Claro.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *1- ERES CONOCIDO EN EL FORO POR COLECCIONAR MUÑECOS.*



No, de soy conocido por de felpudear, de ha ber de himbentado el hidioma vurvugo, de ser melómano y de ser colhezionista de fijuras de Los Caballeros del Zodíaco.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿A QUE EDAD COMENZASTE A COLECCIONAR?.*



Ha los 22, en 2007, haún que de niño ya de ha bía de tenido fijuras de Los Caballeros del Zodíaco vintage (de echas en los hochenta y nobenta).



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿TIENES MAS AMIGOS QUE COLECCIONEN MUÑECOS?.*



No de tenjo jaminjus.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿CUANTO LLEVAS GASTADOS EN MUÑECOS EN TOTAL?.*



Barios de milhez de heuros.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿JUEGAS CON ELLOS?, CON LOS MUÑECOS ME REFIERO.*



De degé de gujar con figuras cuando de hera niño.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿PORQUE LOS CABALLEROS DEL ZODIACO?.*



Me de justa que husthez me de formule heza prejunta.

Puhez no lo de sé. De crío me de justavan He Man, Rambo, Terminator, X Men, Batman... pero, ya de hadulto, solo Los Caballeros del Zodíaco. El rhezto me de dan hijual, de salbo haljunas pelis de Batman, haún que no de tenjo fijuras de heze personage.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *COMO TE REGISTRASTES EN ESTE FORO Y PORQUE. RESPUESTA DETALLADA.*



La heztafa jloval de 2008 me de hinpactó de yeno (haún de tenjo huna deuda de hun crédito que de pedí para mis padrhez por hentonces) y me de puse ha de leer sovre heconomía. De di con hezte floro en 2009, pero no me de rejistré asta el haño sijiente.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿PREFIERES EMBESTIR A UNA JACA O COMPRARTE UN MUÑECO?.*



De depende de el felpudo de la muguera en cuheztión.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿A QUE SE DEBE LO DE ABRIR HILOS LLENOS DE FOTOS DE MUJERES PELUDAS?.*



De soy hun hapasionado de los felpudos y hun mienvro de las Brigadas Felpuderas. De havojo por de hacavar con el felpucausto.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿TU NOVIA O ALGUNA MUJER TE IMPACTO MUCHO AL VER SU VAGINA PELUDA?.*



No lo de recuerdo. De creo que me de justan los felpudos dhezde que tenjo 12 o 13 haños.




Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *AFICION FAVORITA Y PORQUE.*



De hezcuchar y de acer música.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *PELICULA FAVORITA Y PORQUE.*



No de tenjo huna, haún que 'The Silence of the Lambs' y 'El secreto de sus ojos' de tienen los megorhez finalhez que de e de bisto en huna película o serie.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *DISCO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.*



'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' (El insultado y el injuriado) de After Crying. La música nunca de yejó más hayá de hezte disco; ha el menos para mí. No de soy hezpiritual en havsoluto, pero de hezcuchar 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' hez lo más cercano ha lo dibino que e de heztado.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *LIBRO O COMIC FAVORITO Y PORQUE.*



'Poison Heart: Surviving The Ramones' de Dee Dee Ramone. Hez la hauto viojrafía de mi mallor hídolo.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *VIDEOJIEGO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.*



'The Secret of Monkey Island' (bersión horijinal), 'Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge' (bersión horijinal) y 'Monkey Island 3: The Curse of Monkey Island'. No lo de sé. Simple mente me de hapasionan. Los de yebo de gujando dhezde 1991, 1994 y 1998, rhezpeztiba mente.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *EN LA SOLEDAD DE TU HABITACION ¿ALGUNA VEZ TE AS TOCADO PENSANDO EN TUS MUÑECOS?*



No.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *QUE OPINION TE MERECE LA LECHE FRESCA DE MAMADOU DEL DIA.*



Nunca la e de provado. No me de justan los jonvrhez.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿QUE OPINAS DE LAS BANDAS NIGERIANAS QUE OPERAN EN ESPAÑA, LOS POWER COLORS Y LOS NIGERIAN UNLIMITED COLORS?*



No de sé lo que de son y no me de boy ha de poner ha de vuscar en google.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿A QUE EDAD PERDISTES LA VIRGINIDAD Y CON QUIEN?.*



Ha los 14, con huna de cuarto de ESO que de tenía 15. Yo de hiva ha tercero.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿CON QUE TE HICISTES TU PRiMERA PAJA?.*



No lo de recuerdo.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿CUANTAS VECES TE MASTURBAS AL CABO DEL DIA?*



De puedo de pelármela huna bhez ha el día durante cinco días sejidos como no de meneármela en hun mhez.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿QUE OPINAS DE LA PIZZA 4 QUESOS DE LA CASA TARRADELLAS?.*



De deve de acerse con haceite de holiba y horéjano para que de quede vien, pero yo me de ajo mis propias pizzas hasín que no la conpro.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿CUAL ES TU VARIEDAD DE MONSTER FAVORITA?*



De creo que nunca la de e de provado... e provado RedBull y la de marca vlanca de el LIDL.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿CUANTO DINERO GASTAS EN COCAINA A LA SEMANA?.*



Nunca de e de provado la cocaína.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *¿Quieres sacarte el bachillerato y trabajar en Amazon?*



No.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Y AHORA PUEDES DEJAR UNA PREGUNTA PARA EL PROXIMO ENTREVISTADO.*



¿Erhez felpudero, jaminju?



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Y AHORA PUEDES DEJAR UNA PREGUNTA PARA LA PROXIMA ENTREVISTADA.*



¿Erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No, de soy conocido por de felpudear, de ha ber de himbentado el hidioma vurvugo, de ser melómano y de ser colhezionista de figuras de Los Caballeros del Zodíaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Excelentes repuestas.

Me ha llamado la atención lo de producir tu propia música, podemos escuchar algo tuyo?.


No te he preguntado por tu serie favorita y porque


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Excelentes repuestas.
> 
> Me ha llamado la atención lo de producir tu propia música, podemos escuchar algo tuyo?.
> 
> ...







Mi serie faborita creo que hez 'oKupas', por su juión, sus personaghez (hezpecial mente El Negro Pablo) y su dhezenlace.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Mi serie faborita creo que hez 'oKupas', por su juión, sus personaghez (hezpecial mente El Negro Pablo) y su dhezenlace.




Ostras pues suena muy bien, es tu canal de Youtube?. siempre te imagine como un doritero que se masturbaba con sus muñequitos mientras sudaba y se le empañan las gafas.

Me has sorprendido para bien.

La serie no la conozco.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Oct 2021)

Nunca de de suvido hun bídrio ha YouTube; hezos dos los de suvió hun tío ha el que de le justa mi disco.








*Okupas (Miniserie de TV)*

Título original: Okupas

Año: 2000

Duración: 60 min.

País: Chebolulandia

Dirección: Bruno Stagnaro

Guion: Esther Feldman, Bruno Stagnaro

Fotografía: Juan Cruz Bucich

Reparto: Rodrigo de la Serna, Diego Alonso Gómez, Ariel Staltari, Franco Tirri, Ana Celentano, Jorge Sesán, Augusto Brítez, Dante Mastropierro, Rosina Sotto, Severino

Productora: Ideas del Sur

Género: Serie de TV. Drama | Miniserie de TV. Drama social. Crimen. Pobreza

*Sinopsis: Miniserie de TV (2000). 11 episodios. Cuatro jóvenes, con diferentes trasfondos, empiezan a convivir juntos en una casa tomada. Ricardo (Rodrigo de la Serna), un joven de clase media, empieza a vivir el descenso social hacia la pobreza y sus consecuencias. (FILMAFFINITY) *
_*
Media en Filmaffinity: 8,1/10 (1.963 votos)

Media en IMDb: 9/10 (más de 2.000 votos)*_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Nunca de de suvido hun bídrio ha YouTube; hezos dos los de suvió hun tío ha el que de le justa mi disco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero esto es español o que?.


Por cierto lo de tu forma de hablar de dónde lo sacastes?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero esto es español o que?.



Chevoludense



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por cierto lo de tu forma de hablar de dónde lo sacastes?.



*Jailo HOFICIAL de el hidioma VURVUGO*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Chevoludense
> 
> 
> 
> *Jailo HOFICIAL de el hidioma VURVUGO*




De donde sacastes la idea?


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De donde sacastes la idea?



Me de justava la forma de hezcrivir de Dodoria, El Melonero, El Doc y hotros, hasín que de dhezidí de sintetizarlas de hañadiendo haljo de mi propia cosecha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

No eres el/la primera que me dice que no ve lo que ha escrito @SNB Superstar imagino que tendrá a varias personas de aquí en ignore.


----------



## Cuqui (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No eres el/la primera que me dice que no ve lo que ha escrito @SNB Superstar imagino que tendrá a varias personas de aquí en ignore.



Es un tipo sensible. Si no te gustan los felpudos y lo llamas piojoso lameliendres te manda al ignore.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Es un tipo sensible. Si no te gustan los felpudos y lo llamas piojoso lameliendres te manda al ignore.




  
Las oscuras historias de burbuja entre los burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

Bueno, hoy comenzamos antes, vamos con la entradilla.

Te gusta la música de Miguel Bosé?.

Bailas seré tu amante bandido en el balcón desnudo?.


Entonces tienes un problema, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

El tema musical de hoy, haber si os gusta a los expertos del hilo.

Vamos a invocar a @SNB Superstar para que nos dé su opinión de productor musical.


----------



## FuckingHostile (20 Oct 2021)

Había leído "siempre voy chochobarbarie" y no lo entendía.












Ahora que leo "chochobarbie" tampoco lo entiendo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema musical de hoy, haber si os gusta a los expertos del hilo.
> 
> Vamos a invocar a @SNB Superstar para que nos dé su opinión de productor musical.



No de soy productor musical, de soy músico.

Me de suena de ha ver de hezcuchado hezta canción cuando de era chabal.


----------



## FuckingHostile (20 Oct 2021)

vale creo que ahora lo entiendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

El majoras es un juegazo, aunque mi top solo por gustos personales y nada objetivo es:

1: Twilight

2: wind waker.

3: A link to the past.

4: Majoras mask.

5 : ocarina.

6: el de 3ds que no me acuerdo ahora como se llama pero está ambientado en el "mundo" de a link to the past.

7: uno de Game boy advance de Capcom que tampoco me acuerdo de su nombre.

Y ya esta, BOTW no me gusta por ser mundo abierto, los de NES son insufribles y los dos de DS se dejan jugar pero no merecen estar entre los otros, luego el de CDI es para darle de comer aparte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No de soy productor musical, de soy músico.
> 
> Me de suena de ha ver de hezcuchado hezta canción cuando de era chabal.




Tendrá 10 años o así el disco.

Cuál es tu experta opinión.


----------



## FuckingHostile (20 Oct 2021)

¿mitad del cholele rubio mitad del cholele moreno? no me consta. Eso no existe.


----------



## FuckingHostile (20 Oct 2021)

ah. Claro. No sé en qué coño estaba pensando.


----------



## melf (20 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Pues no los conocía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2021)

Skiward cuando salió en Wii, me pareció que tenía unos gráficos y diseños muy interesantes,.pero a envejecido en mi opinión muy mal.

Luego ten en cuenta que salió en Wii, por lo que su control es el que es, que está muy bien implementado en Wii, pero en un mando no se yo que tal irá.

La historia me pareció muy chula pero las mecánicas a partir de cierto momento alargan y repiten el juego de forma un poco pesada.

Es algo similar al wind waker que había objetos que buscar en el mar que sin guía era un infierno saber dónde estaban, en la versión HD de wiiu recortaron este tema bastante.


----------



## melf (20 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no los conocía.



Me parecen espectaculares, una pena que se hayan separado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema musical de hoy, haber si os gusta a los expertos del hilo.
> 
> Vamos a invocar a @SNB Superstar para que nos dé su opinión de productor musical.



Buena banda. La más conocida de ellos es esta:



Pero mi favorita es esta:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Buena banda. La más conocida de ellos es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> Pero mi favorita es esta:




Si, la verdad que no son muy agresivos en el sonido y son buenos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2021)

_Vamos con la entradilla...

recordais lo maravillosos años 90?

Los videoclubs con aquellos alucinantes posters?

los salones recreativos?

pues siento decirte que no volverán, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja..._


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2021)

La cita musical de la noche:

El videojuego de la noche:



El cómic de la noche:


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La cita musical de la noche:



Hezte de sería florero figísimo si de fuera hezpañol y de heztubiera bibo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hezte de sería florero figísimo si de fuera hezpañol y de heztubiera bibo:



Si, en su momento fue una celebridad, lo que no se es porque se suicidó.


----------



## melf (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Nunca de de suvido hun bídrio ha YouTube; hezos dos los de suvió hun tío ha el que de le justa mi disco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No la conocia y me ha gustado, aunque tanto boludo y tanto loco acaban cargando un poco.


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, en su momento fue una celebridad, lo que no se es porque se suicidó.



El monjo se de creía que la jente lo de hadmirava por sus 'bersionhez' de Iron Maiden, pero se de dio de cuenta que en realidaz se de cachondeavan de él, no de pudo con el troleo y se de quitó la bida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> El monjo se de creía que la jente lo de hadmirava por sus 'bersionhez' de Iron Maiden, pero se de dio de cuenta que en realidaz se de cachondeavan de él, no de pudo con el troleo y se de quitó la bida.




Joder macho, eso es que te afecten mucho las cosas, yo me tomo a cochondeo todo, especialmente en este foro.


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder macho, eso es que te afecten mucho las cosas, yo me tomo a cochondeo todo, especialmente en este foro.



Por hezo las tías no de hajuantan mucho haquí. No de pueden con tanta mhezojinia. Jevitronka hez huna hezepción, y tú y hotras sus de salbáis porque sus de acéis de pasar por jonvrhez.

Ha mí me de toca las pelotas que te de refieras ha mis fijuras como 'muñequitos', pero no me de quitaré la bida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Por hezo las tías no de hajuantan mucho haquí. No de pueden con tanta mhezojinia. Jevitronka hez huna hezepción, y tú y hotras sus de salbáis porque sus de acéis de pasar por jonvrhez.
> 
> Ha mí me de toca las pelotas que te de refieras ha mis fijuras como 'muñequitos', pero no me de quitaré la bida.




Eso está claro, pero creo que somos adultos todos, estamos en guardería, la mitad son trols como es mi caso, la otra mitad multis, si entro en este foro es para echarme unas risas, pero las personas tiene que aceptar que si por ejemplo yo me despollo de tus "figuritas" tu puedes despollarme de mí también,.pero hay gente que no lo acepta claro.


Edito: soy hombre ya te lo he dicho


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> tu puedes despollarme de mí también



No de ace falta.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Edito: soy hombre ya te lo he dicho


----------



## melf (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Edito: soy hombre ya te lo he dicho




Dios, este salseo si que esta interesante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No de ace falta.




No entiendo que te lleva a pensar que soy una mujer.

Te lo digo en serio


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No entiendo que te lleva a pensar que soy una mujer.
> 
> Te lo digo en serio



Ya te lo de e de dicho, la forma en que de hezcrivhez y tu huso de los hemoticonos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ya te lo de e de dicho, la forma en que de hezcrivhez y tu huso de los hemoticonos.




Pero has leído mis hilos? Las mujeres no abren hilos sobre cómo ponerte en forma con 10 pajas al día, ni sobre si sus perros se mueren por una sobredosis de cocaína.
Soy trol pero jamás me haría pasar por una mujer, ya demasiado tenemos en el mundo real con la que hay como para querer ser mujer en el foro.


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero has leído mis hilos? Las mujeres no abren hilos sobre cómo ponerte en forma con 10 pajas al día, ni sobre si sus perros se mueren por una sobredosis de cocaína.



Prhezisa mente, de ponhez hun hénfasis hezhezibo en tratar de parhezer hun tío. Solo te de falta de pintarte hun vijote, de ponerte huna camisa ha cuadros y de dhezir que erhez camionero.


----------



## melf (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero has leído mis hilos? Las mujeres no abren hilos sobre cómo ponerte en forma con 10 pajas al día, ni sobre si sus perros se mueren por una sobredosis de cocaína.
> Soy trol pero jamás me haría pasar por una mujer, ya demasiado tenemos en el mundo real con la que hay como para querer ser mujer en el foro.



Es al reves, te estas haciendo pasar por hombre. Iba a poner unos emoticonos descojonandome pero despues de su explicacion me lo he pensado mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Prhezisa mente, de ponhez hun hénfasis hezhezibo en tratar de parhezer hun tío. Solo te de falta de pintarte hun vijote, de ponerte huna camisa ha cuadros y de dhezir que erhez camionero.




Jajajaja es cojonudo, pues lo siento pero no soy una mujer, me gusta hacerme mis buenas pajas con mis VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa, escribir en el hilo de fútbol, mis pizzas de la casa tarradellas y de vez en cuando embestir en el hostal conchita.

Siento defraudarte, pero espero que en una discoteca no te guies por tu instinto igual que aquí porque acabas la noche con un travieso embestido en unos cuartos de baño.


----------



## melf (22 Oct 2021)

Para ambientar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para ambientar




Vamos esos traviesos jajajaa!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla...


Crees que los mamadous son seres superiores?.

Te gustaría que los Mohameds conquistaran España?.

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Hezta noche de ponjo yo la vanda sonora:



De comencemos.


----------



## Edge2 (22 Oct 2021)

y la entrevista?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hezta noche de ponjo yo la vanda sonora:
> 
> 
> 
> De comencemos.




Pues suena muy bien, mira haber que opinión te merece está:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> y la entrevista?




Tenéis que elegir alguien para la entrevista, o el último entrevistado debe proponer a alguien, me han llegado muy pocos mensajes por MP, haber si sacamos aquí algo.


Edito: joder es que me pone burrisimo


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> y la entrevista?



De creo que Obiwanker se de refería ha la hentre bista que me de izo de ace hunos días. @Obiwanchernobil de canvia el título de el jailo.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues suena muy bien, mira *haber* que opinión te merece está:



Me de recuerda mucho ha Björk, pero no me la de conparhez con After Crying, igita...


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

De proponjo ha Hezthezo como sijiente hentre bistado @QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De proponjo ha Hezthezo como sijiente hentre bistado @QuiqueCamoiras




Cuéntanos sus aficiones o por lo que es conocido en guardería y le mando un mensaje.


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuéntanos sus aficiones o por lo que es conocido



Prhezpitutas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Prhezpitutas




Si te alargas más no pasa nada ehh cabron, no parecen ser muchos datos para una entrevista.


----------



## SNB Superstar (22 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si te alargas más no pasa nada ehh cabron, no parecen ser muchos datos para una entrevista.



Pero si Hezthezo hez hun prhezpitutero, pero prhezpitutero, prhezpitutero.

Ha parte de frutero, hez halcólico, biego, ludópata y de yeba hun sauna de geins de yamado 'Arny's'. Yo de yebo hun prheztívulo de felpudosas en Lujo, el 'Felpu's'.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2021)

Vamos allá que amanece.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta noche en exclusiva para los burbuja:
> 
> _ENTREVISTA A @SNB Superstar
> 
> ...



Joder, hijopvta, estás llevando esto a otro level.

Una cosa es hacer un hilo y crear colaboraciones, como la mía del Partido Paquista, y otra es esto. La primera entrevista a un forero de burbuja, y con entrevistador forero también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla, esta noche se anuncia al siguiente entrevistado.
Haber quien pone la intro sonora hoy

Eres adicto a los Doritos?.

Te gusta jugar a world of Warcraft en la oscuridad de tu anotación?.


Pues no sé qué decirte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja.


----------



## SNB Superstar (23 Oct 2021)

Vanda sonora de hezta noche:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Vanda sonora de hezta noche:




Si que te gustan si, porque te gustan tanto?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si que te gustan si, porque te gustan tanto?.



La música de avla por sí misma. La de After Crying entre 1988 y 1996 de requiere múltiplhez hezcuchas para de ser de haprheziada corrhezta mente; si quien la de hezcucha de tiene la birtuz de haprheziarla, claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La música de avla por sí misma. La de After Crying entre 1988 y 1996 de requiere múltiplhez hezcuchas para de ser de haprheziada corrhezta mente; si quien la de hezcucha de tiene la birtuz de haprheziarla, claro.



Interesante reflexión, se ve que te gusta la música jodio.

Tomás mucha cocaína?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Interesante reflexión, se ve que te gusta la música jodio.
> 
> Tomás mucha cocaína?.



Nunca de e de provado la cocaína, ya te lo de e de dicho. No de paso de el halcol. De goben me de haveré de fumado dihez o quince porros, el húltimo de heyos en el berano de 2011. No de soy de dronjas.


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Nunca de e de provado la cocaína, ya te lo de e de dicho. No de paso de el halcol. De goben me de haveré de fumado dihez o quince porros, el húltimo de heyos en el berano de 2011. No de soy de dronjas.




Vamos que te pones fino, mínimo así a ojo te cálculo 10 gramos semanales.

Cuál es tu comida favorita, la mis las.pizzas de.la.casa Tarradellas y el refrescante y burbujeante Monster.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> buenas noches




Buenas noches.


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches.



buenas noches


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que te pones fino, mínimo así a ojo te cálculo 10 gramos semanales.



No, no de tomo cocaína.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuál es tu comida favorita, la mis las.pizzas de.la.casa Tarradellas y el refrescante y burbujeante Monster.



La pizza, pero me la de ajo yo, casera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No, no de tomo cocaína.
> 
> 
> 
> La pizza, pero me la de ajo yo, casera.



Haber si te crees que la de la casa Tarradellas se hace sola, que tienes que dejarla a su punto en el microondas.


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber si te crees que la de la casa Tarradellas se hace sola, que tienes que dejarla a su punto en el microondas.



cuanto has esnifado este finde , absorbes monster por la nariz?


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber si te crees que la de la casa Tarradellas se hace sola, que tienes que dejarla a su punto en el microondas.



¿Pizza de echa en el micro hondas? De erhez huna cafre o huna baja total.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Pizza de echa en el micro hondas? De erhez huna cafre o huna baja total.



Llevo una dieta excepcional, ten en cuánta que hago mucho desgaste físico y debo tener energías.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> cuanto has esnifado este finde , absorbes monster por la nariz?




No, el Monster prefiero ingerirlo oralmente.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llevo una dieta excepcional, ten en cuánta que hago mucho desgaste físico y debo tener energías.



Ha parte de pizza, ¿qué de comhez?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ha parte de pizza, ¿qué de comhez?




Grandes manjares, se me da bien la cocina.

Sopa de ave con fideos de gallina blanca.


Crujientes bocadillos de chopped con quesitos del caserío y regado con mahonesa.

Luego el primo del Chen que es el que lleva mi chino de confianza tiene un restaurante y los viernes le encargó un sabroso plato de cerdo con salsa de ostras.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Grandes manjares, se me da bien la cocaina.



Ya de beo, ya...



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sopa de ave con fideos de gallina blanca.
> 
> 
> Crujientes bocadillos de chopped con quesitos del caserío y regado con mahonesa.
> ...



De pedir comida ha domicilio hez hun justazo, pero yo no me de puedo de dar heze lugo porque de tenjo huna colhezión de fijuras que mantener.

¿Le de hechas coca ha la pizza?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ya de beo, ya...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, no le echo cocaína a las pizzas.

Tanto gastas para no poder hacer otras cosas, no echas de menos ir al cine o al teatro aunque puedas hacerlo también desde casa?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, no le echo cocaína a las pizzas.






Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tanto gastas para no poder hacer otras cosas?



Sí.


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> no echas de menos ir al cine o al teatro aunque puedas hacerlo también desde casa?.



No.


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

estais de la olla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Sí.
> 
> No.




Estoy viendo alerta máxima 2 en el Paramount, impresionante , acaba de saltar el seagal en el techo de un tren en marcha.

En 5 minutos a matado a todos lo terroristas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil Haora que lo de dices, asta de ace poco me de rondava por la cavheza de pasar huna semana en Budapest. No hez caro. Más me de e de jastado en hun par de fijuras. Me de hencantaría de haprender únjaro, pero no de tenjo el dinero ni la salud nhezhezaria para hezo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> estais de la olla




En general todos lo estamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil Haora que lo de dices, asta de ace poco me de rondava por la cavheza de pasar huna semana en Budapest. No hez caro. Más me de e de jastado en hun par de fijuras. Me de hencantaría de haprender únjaro, pero no de tenjo el dinero ni la salud nhezhezaria para hezo.




No puedes viajar por salud??

Hombre dinero si tienes lo que no quieres es gastarlo en otras cosas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo alerta máxima 2 en el Paramount, impresionante , acaba de saltar el seagal en el techo de un tren en marcha.
> 
> En 5 minutos a matado a todos lo terroristas.



Yo me de heztoy de dhez carjando la primera tenporada de 'Small Axe', huna serie sovre el racismo en el Reyno Hunido hentre los haños shezenta y hochenta. Son cinco películas, vásica mente.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No puedes viajar por salud??
> 
> Hombre dinero si tienes lo que no quieres es gastarlo en otras cosas.



No de heztoy vien de saluz dhezde ace hun tienpo; de haprender hun hidioma de requiere huna combixión, huna disciplina y huna constancia que haora mismo no de tenjo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No de heztoy vien de saluz dhezde ace hun tienpo; de haprender hun hidioma de requiere huna combixión, huna disciplina y huna constancia que haora mismo no de tenjo.




Ostras lo siento, es grave?, Vamos si quieres contarlo.

Lo del idioma es una gilipollez en mi opinión, he estado en sitios sin tener ni puta idea, y tu además hablas inglés.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostras lo siento, es grave?, Vamos si quieres contarlo.



Jrasias por tu pre hocupación jaminja pero de preferiría de no avlar ha el rhezphezto en hezte nido de igos de fruta.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo del idioma es una gilipollez en mi opinión, he estado en sitios sin tener ni puta idea, y tu además hablas inglés.



El únjaro hez, gunto ha el polaco, el hidioma europeo más difícil de haprender.

Én vagyok Hezequiel.

Te vagy Obiwankernobil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Jrasias por tu pre hocupación jaminja pero de preferiría de no avlar ha el rhezphezto en hezte nido de igos de fruta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hombre pero para unos días tampoco necesitas aprender mucho.

Yo quiero ir a Tokio el verano que viene.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre pero para unos días tampoco necesitas aprender mucho.
> 
> Yo quiero ir a Tokio el verano que viene.



No, yo de quiero de haprender únjaro _de berdaz_. De quiero hun C1.

Si de bas ha Tokio de hatraca huna tienda de frikis y de tráeme todas las fijuras de Saint Seiya que de hencuentrhez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No, yo de quiero de haprender únjaro _de berdaz_. De quiero hun C1.
> 
> Si de bas ha Tokio de hatraca huna tienda de frikis y de tráeme todas las figuras de Saint Seiya que de hencuentrhez




Lo más seguro es que me traiga una maleta llena de juegos retro

Haber a como esta la cocaina cuando llegue allí y cuál es el proceso para su adquisición, aquí Abdul me hace suculentos descuentos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo más seguro es que me traiga una maleta llena de juegos retro
> 
> Haber a como esta la cocaina cuando llegue allí y cuál es el proceso para su adquisición, aquí Abdul me hace suculentos descuentos.



¿Le de hechas dronja ha el ColaCao?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Le de hechas dronja ha el ColaCao?




@SNB Superstar yo y otros foreros mediante mp hemos decidido que @Sick Sad World sea la próxima entrevistada/o en el hilo de las noches en burbuja.


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @SNB Superstar yo y otros foreros mediante mp hemos decidido que @Sick Sad World sea la próxima entrevistada/o en el hilo de las noches en burbuja.



La de tenjo de hijnorada por coñocalba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La de tenjo de hijnorada por coñocalba.




Desisgnorala hombre para la entrevista, luego la vuelves a ignorar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Aquí todo...


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desisgnorala hombre para la entrevista, luego la vuelves a ignorar.



Yo no de avlo con terroristas púvicas.


----------



## melf (24 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> La de tenjo de hijnorada por coñocalba.



Puedo llegar a entender que llegues a la conclusion de que alguien es tio o tia por como escriba. Pero como sabes como tiene el coño?

Deduzco que si no has ignorado a @Obiwanchernobil es que supones que lo tiene frondoso como el amazonas


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Puedo llegar a entender que llegues a la conclusion de que alguien es tio o tia por como escriba. Pero como sabes como tiene el coño?



La propia Sick Sad Bald Pussy me de digo que de era coñocalba.



melf dijo:


> Deduzco que si no has ignorado a @Obiwanchernobil es que supones que lo tiene frondoso como el amazonas



Sin de berla en persona, o de ber huna foto o hun bídrio de heya, no de puedo de detheztar si hez felpudosa o coñocalba. De prefiero de pensar que lo primero.


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

que os contais?


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

son las putasa 4 de la mañana
que haceis?


----------



## Poseidón (24 Oct 2021)

atasco dijo:


> son las putasa 4 de la mañana
> que haceis?



Mantenernos cuerdos en la oscuridad y silencio de la noche.


----------



## atasco (24 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Mantenernos cuerdos en la oscuridad y silencio de la noche.



entiendo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Venga vamos recogiendo que ya amanece.


----------



## .Kaikus (24 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:


Te han subido el recibo de la luz?.

Votas a podemos?.


Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás 
comienzan las noches en burbuja...


haber quien se anima hoy con la selección musical...


----------



## SNB Superstar (24 Oct 2021)

Vanda sonora de oy:



Hez huna de las melodías más hezquisitas que de e de hezcuchado en mi bida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Vanda sonora de oy:
> 
> 
> 
> Hez huna de las melodías más hezquisitas que de e de hezcuchado en mi bida.




Me gustan las partes de guitarra eléctrica, el resto es muy psicotrópica, veo calidad pero no es de mi agrado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

@SNB Superstar entra...te va a gustar el vídeo...
Drama, muerte, desolación, muñequitos...arrasa en el Broadway japonés!!!! 
Minuto 105 aparece el cadenas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (25 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @SNB Superstar entra...te va a gustar el vídeo...
> Drama, muerte, desolación, muñequitos...arrasa en el Broadway japonés!!!!
> Minuto 105 aparece el cadenas.



Qué harmaduras más Paco-san


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

Esto te va a gustar @Sick Sad World


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

Menuda obra maestra de juego y de BSO.
No sé si tendría aquí mucho éxito un hilo de bandas sonoras de juegos sinceramente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

Vamos allá con la entradilla:


Preocupado por el cambio climático.

El calentamiento global te parece horrible?.



Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Haber quien ambienta musicalmente hoy....


----------



## melf (25 Oct 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Oye pues a lo tonto nos vamos descubriendo música, no lo conocía, me lo apunto está muy bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2021)

Vamos allá hoy un poco tarde:


Echas de menos la casa de la pradera?

También echas de menos verano azul?


Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Vamos a darle con van Halen:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a darle con van Halen:


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Temazo de holbidado de Mecano, procedente de su sejundo y hezheziba mente mal tratado LP, '¿Dónde está el país de las hadas?' (1983)



Mecano de sacaron seis discos ha lo larjo de su carrera (1979-1998). El primero, 'Mecano' (1982), hez huna hovra maheztra (con el tema 'Quiero vivir en la ciudad'; el LP horijinal no lo de hinclulle pero se de jravó para el mismo y de salió en senciyo, haún que de fue de dhezcartado de el LP. La hedición re masterizada en CD de 1998 en hadelante lo de hinclulle). De echo, hez la tercera hovra maheztra de echa en casteyano, de siendo 'Artaud' (1973) de Pescado Rabioso y 'El Patio' (1975) de Triana las dos primeras.

El consenso jeneral hez que '¿Dónde está el país de las hadas?' hez el disco más holbidavle de Mecano, haún que yo de discrepo. Creo que el último, 'Aidalai' (1991), se de yeba tan poco alajador jalardón. '¿Dónde está el país de las hadas?' hez hun disco de jravado con prisas, ya que la discojráfica de quería capitalizar el hezito de el primero, y hezo se de nota ha nibel conpositibo. Si vien '¿Dónde está el país de las hadas?' hez muy hinferior ha 'Mecano', de hinclulle haljunas cancionhez real mente vriyanthez. 'No aguanto más' hez huna de heyas.

Give '¿Dónde está el país de las hadas?' a chance.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a darle con van Halen:



Holle, que yo de ponía la vanda sonora hezta noche, iga de fruta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Temazo de holbidado de Mecano, procedente de su sejundo y hezheziba mente mal tratado LP, '¿Dónde está el país de las hadas?' (1983)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No me digas porque, pero mecano no me gusta nada la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me digas porque, pero mecano no me gusta nada la verdad.



¿?


----------



## melf (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a darle con van Halen:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Oct 2021)

Estoy viendo ahora mismo este...uff, de los mejores que he visto. Que puto descojone...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Oct 2021)

Tremendo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Oct 2021)

Esta te levanta un día malo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esta te levanta un día malo...




Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tremendo...




Es un temazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿?




Si, no se, pero nunca me gustaron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta veranear en Benidorm?

Añoras las películas de Paco Martínez Soria?

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Haber quien pone banda sonora hoy, ojo solo valen bandas sonoras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Hombre epsilon tu por aquí, pero esto no es una banda sonora.

Menudo disco pop se marcó la señora esta.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber quien pone banda sonora hoy, ojo solo valen bandas sonoras.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

De a de yejado el himbierno, hasín que de ponjo 'One for the Vine' de Genesis, de su disco 'Wind & Wuthering', hideal para de hezcuchar en hezta heztación de el haño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




MARAVILLOSA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De a de yejado el himbierno, hasín que de ponjo 'One for the Vine' de Genesis, de su disco 'Wind & Wuthering', hideal para de hezcuchar en hezta heztación de el haño.




Esto no es una banda sonora gañán.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Puhez la suvlime 'Pet Sematary' de los Ramones, de la película de el mismo nonvre:



De hezcucha heza hovra maheztra de Genesis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

La mía:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Puhez la suvlime 'Pet Sematary' de los Ramones, de la película de el mismo nonvre:
> 
> 
> 
> De hezcucha heza hovra maheztra de Genesis




Esta está chula ya la conocía, no te gustan las bandas sonoras instrumentales?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Fijate que la película me gusta mucho pero la bso siempre ma ha parecido regulera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




La misión y memorias de África son geniales, las otras dos ambientan muy bien pero me parecen varios escalones por debajo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

'Vide Cor Meum', de la vanda sonora de Hannibal (2001) y la suvlime serie omónima de 2013. De conpuhezta por Hans Zimmer.

*CUIDADO: HEZPÓILER DE LA TENPORADA 1*



Bersión conpleta *(SIN HEZPÓILER)*:


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta está chula ya la conocía, no te gustan las bandas sonoras instrumentales?.



No mucho, la berdaz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Uy qué romantico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 'Vide Cor Meum', de la vanda sonora de Hannibal (2001) y la suvlime serie omónima de 2013. De conpuhezta por Hans Zimmer.
> 
> *CUIDADO: HEZPÓILER DE LA TENPORADA 1*
> 
> ...




La serie me gustó más que la película de Scott.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La serie me gustó más que la película de Scott.



Le de da mil patadas ha la peli. Ha todas heyas, en realidaz, de salbo ha la primera, claro. Suvlime Mads Mikkelsen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Le de da mil patadas ha la peli. Ha todas heyas, en realidaz, de salbo ha la primera, claro. Suvlime Mads Mikkelsen.




Es asqueroso de cojones como te presentan los platos de comida.

Hay una temporada que se iban creo recordar a un castillo en Italia o algo así y la dejé de ver, pero la primera temporada me gustó mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Temazo.


----------



## El Juani (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La misión y memorias de África son geniales, las otras dos ambientan muy bien pero me parecen varios escalones por debajo.



Las otras dos... las de Basil Poledouris??? Que vaaaaa, todo lo de Poledouris es excelso.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es asqueroso de cojones como te presentan los platos de comida.



Si no de heztán de helavorados con carne de coñocalba, yo melosco.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay una temporada que se iban creo recordar a un castillo en Italia o algo así y la dejé de ver, pero la primera temporada me gustó mucho.



De mira las hotras dos. El final de la trhez hez HÉPICO.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

Y esta es para mí la mejor banda sonora de la historia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Las otras dos... las de Basil Poledouris??? Que vaaaaa, todo lo de Poledouris es excelso.




Yo es que siempre le he visto más como un "ambientador" de la épica y la acción.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Si no de heztán de helavorados con carne de coñocalba, yo melosco.
> 
> 
> 
> De mira las hotras dos. El final de la trhez hez HÉPICO.




Recuerdo que tenía una fotografía magistral la serie.


----------



## SNB Superstar (27 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Uy qué romantico



De haporto hun contraste...



The Raunchous Brothers - Sexual Assault

I trap you down a dark alley
Bitch don't even try to scream

You are of the weaker gender
I am a horny sex offender
Face it bitch, there's no escape
Tonight, you're gonna get raped

Smash your face in with a brick
Attack you with my fists and prick
Tears and blood run down your cheek
Typical woman, worthless and weak
You try to fight back, try to resist
I reward your efforts with my fists
That will fucking teach you not to say no
As you lie there bleeding with your torn off clothes

You are of the weaker gender
I am a pissed-off sex offender
Face it bitch, there's no escape
Tonight, you're getting raped

I committed sexual assault
But we both know it was all your fault
The truth is I had every right
Because you wear your clothes low-cut and tight
I forced my dick into your slit
But you had it comin', you asked for it
I even shoved my dick up your back door
And now your asshole is bleeding and your pussy is sore you whore

You are of the weaker gender
I am a pissed off sex offender
Face it bitch, there's no escape
Tonight, you got raped

CUNT!
I committed sexual assault (4x)
Oh you fucking cunt no means yes
And I can tell by the way you're fucking dressed
You know you love it, it's in I shove it
You fucking whore! RAPE!!!

*No de soy mhezójino*, pero hezta canción hez lel


----------



## SNB Superstar (28 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y esta es para mí la mejor banda sonora de la historia.



Hez muy vonita, pero haora mismo no me se de biene ha la mente huna vanda sonora que me de alla de quitado el sueño. Solo me se de hocurren cancionhez de hartistas de hincluidas en huno de sus discos y porterior mente de hincluidas en huna vanda sonora.


----------



## melf (28 Oct 2021)

Pelicula: Heavy metal 




Pelicula: Hard candy


----------



## melf (28 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hez muy vonita, pero haora mismo no me se de biene ha la mente huna vanda sonora que me de alla de quitado el sueño. Solo me se de hocurren cancionhez de hartistas de hincluidas en huno de sus discos y porterior mente de hincluidas en huna vanda sonora.



A mi me pasa lo mismo, no hay una banda sonora como tal que me diga nada.

Pelicula: Caperucita roja




Pelicula: Mil noches, una boda. La peli es una mierda como un camion de grande, pero esta cancion me parecio buenisima.


----------



## SNB Superstar (28 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo, no hay una banda sonora como tal que me diga nada.
> 
> Pelicula: Caperucita roja
> 
> ...



Las de hezcucharé. De heztoy sejuro de que cuando Caperucita Roja de creció de jastó hun juen felpudo. Caperucita Felpudosa.


----------



## SNB Superstar (28 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



De haveré de bisto 'La Lista de Schindler' más de cincuenta bhezhez. Me de justa tanto que me de conpré la hedición de lugo en BR ace hunos haños. Trhez discos, postalhez, livriyo, heztuche... de heztá muy juapa. Solo le de falta hun frasquito con cenizas de juden.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Oct 2021)

Más de las 2 am y se escuchan grillos ....no hay nadie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hez muy vonita, pero haora mismo no me se de biene ha la mente huna vanda sonora que me de alla de quitado el sueño. Solo me se de hocurren cancionhez de hartistas de hincluidas en huno de sus discos y porterior mente de hincluidas en huna vanda sonora.




Eso imagino que es porque nos te gustan las instrumentales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




La bso más hortera de la historia y a la vez la más reconocible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi me pasa lo mismo, no hay una banda sonora como tal que me diga nada.
> 
> Pelicula: Caperucita roja
> 
> ...




La segunda me la apunto, me ha gustado mucho.


----------



## SNB Superstar (28 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso imagino que es porque nos te gustan las instrumentales.



De hezcucho cantidadhez hindustrialhez de musica hinstrumental, como ya de as de podido de conprovar. Pero de ahi haljo sovre las vandas sonoras que no me de yeja ha el núcleo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Más de las 2 am y se escuchan grillos ....no hay nadie




Sorprendenos con tu banda sonora.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sorprendenos con tu banda sonora.




Lloremos juntos


----------



## melf (28 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La segunda me la apunto, me ha gustado mucho.



Si vas a buscarla, hazlo como Chinawoman. Asi salia en la pelicula y asi baje sus discos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Lloremos juntos




No esperaba esto de ti, muy buena.


----------



## SNB Superstar (28 Oct 2021)

Cogonhez, me de holbidava de hezta golla:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Cogonhez, me de holbidava de hezta golla:



Esta es la que suena en el funeral al final creo no?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (28 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta es la que suena en el funeral al final creo no?.



De suena ha el final de la peli, pero no de ahi funeral, sino jrabacionhez de cuando el havojado gein de era pequeño. 'Philadelphia' hez huna de mis pelis faboritas.


----------



## melf (28 Oct 2021)

Acabo de acordarme de esta banda sonora que si me gusto mucho, al igual que la pelicula: En la casa


----------



## Poseidón (28 Oct 2021)

Refrito y plagio de varias canciones. Busca por youtube.

Willians es una de las mayores farsas del siglo XX.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Oct 2021)

Ya se ha puesto el sol...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Oct 2021)

No sé si cambiará la temática hoy, pero aquí dejo esta:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

Comenzamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta arrascarte los huevos?.

No te cambias de calzoncillos habitualmente?.

Pues no te podemos ayudar, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja.

Hoy temática pop-rock de la década de los 80.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé si cambiará la temática hoy, pero aquí dejo esta:




Desplat es uno de los mejores compositores actuales.


----------



## Barney Crockett (28 Oct 2021)

Si me gusta rascarme los webos, es un inmenso placer.

Me cambio de calzoncillos de modo frecuente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Oct 2021)

No soy mucho de rascarme las pelotas, pero hace una temporada ya que me ha dado por darme tironcetes del pene, una cosa muy infantil e inocente. Lo hago sobre todo cuando conduzco, no sé el motivo.

Los calzoncillos los cambio cuando cambio los calcetines. Son universos conectados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No soy mucho de rascarme las pelotas, pero hace una temporada ya que me ha dado por darme tironcetes del pene, una cosa muy infantil e inocente. Lo hago sobre todo cuando conduzco, no sé el motivo.




El movimiento de fricción rascatorio siempre es bien recibido por nuestras gónadas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Oct 2021)

Midnight Oil - Diesel & Dust (1987)

"Sometimes"



Un puto discazo.


----------



## melf (29 Oct 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2021)

No creo que se pueda concebir nada más ochentero que esto:



Se pueden tener dudas, pero entonces llegas a 5:45 y escuchas el puto solo con sonidos de ranas y te das cuenta de que estás en la cumbre. Sólo se puede ir hacia abajo.


----------



## melf (29 Oct 2021)

Entra por los pelos, probablemente el mejor disco que haya escuchado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entra por los pelos, probablemente el mejor disco que haya escuchado.



Aunque no entrase, habríamos hecho la vista gorda...


----------



## melf (29 Oct 2021)

Otra joya imprescindible de los ochenta


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2021)

Que desapercibidos pasaron estos...
Viendo cantar a Carlos Entrena...¿podríamos hablar de paquismo nueva-olero?


----------



## melf (29 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que desapercibidos pasaron estos...
> Viendo cantar a Carlos Entrena...¿podríamos hablar de paquismo nueva-olero?



Por desgracia si y eran buenisimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No creo que se pueda concebir nada más ochentero que esto:
> 
> 
> 
> Se pueden tener dudas, pero entonces llegas a 5:45 y escuchas el puto solo con sonidos de ranas y te das cuenta de que estás en la cumbre. Sólo se puede ir hacia abajo.




El.sonido es muy 80, lo escuchas y sabes que década es si duda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Otra joya imprescindible de los ochenta




Jajajaja clasicazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entra por los pelos, probablemente el mejor disco que haya escuchado.




Yo siempre pensé que para lo buenos que eran no tuvieron todo el reconocimiento que se merecían.


----------



## melf (29 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo siempre pensé que para lo buenos que eran no tuvieron todo el reconocimiento que se merecían.



Sin duda, pero tardaron demasiado en sacar su segundo disco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

Te da miedo la oscuridad?.

Votas a los socialistas?.

Pues no te podemos ayudar, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Esta noche especial Halloween, cuelga tu música, película o lo que te dé la gana con temática hallowen....

@SNB Superstar @Epsilon69 @melf @Sick Sad World @Alia del Cuchillo @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Edge2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

Comienzo, como no, con una entrega de Halloween, además una de las cutres, pero la.primera de la serie que pude ver en cine:


----------



## Paz Vergac (30 Oct 2021)

Esta era mi película favorita de adolescente...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Pues ojo no me mates que el remake me gusta mucho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

Paz Vergac dijo:


> Esta era mi película favorita de adolescente...




Yo la vi en el cine, mejor no la vuelvas a ver a envejecido un poco mal, el remake de hace un par de años es una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Es un remake no?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Tiene restricción, no me deja verlo.


----------



## Triyuga (30 Oct 2021)

Yo no miro HALLOWEEN, ni esta noche, ni las otras noches...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No por dios. Esa la vi en el cine en la ciudad donde estudiaba en la uni. Qué horror de peli.




La Neve estaba muy mona.


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esa la vi en el cine, pero ha envejecido muy mal...


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esa la vi en el cine, pero ha envejecido muy mal...



Esa no es un remake de una de 1990?


----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esa no es un remake de una de 1990?



Ah, yo hablaba de la 1990, con Julia Roberts Kevin bacon etc


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2021)

La premisa es chula y molaría realizar algo así, pero no guardo un grato recuerdo de la película, no me impresionó nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

La mejor de todas, está me la trague en el cine.


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

A mi esta me gusto mucho

Truco o trato: Terror en Halloween (2007)


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues ojo no me mates que el remake me gusta mucho



Es que el remake es muy bueno, para mi gusto mejor que el original.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Esta saga me encanta y todavia continua


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

La que para mi probablemente sea la mejor pelicula de terror

La profecía (1976)








Y su continuacion casi igual de buena.


----------



## SNB Superstar (31 Oct 2021)

@Topacio de a de echo hun pequeño cómis sovre mí


----------



## SNB Superstar (31 Oct 2021)

¿Haljien de sije de dhezpierto?


----------



## Abrojo (31 Oct 2021)

si solo son las dos


----------



## SNB Superstar (31 Oct 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> si solo son las dos



De hacava de canviar la ora, en realidaz son las trhez y media.


----------



## fachacine (31 Oct 2021)

Hola hamijos, me acabo de desvelar y me he puesto a ver gifs de chortinas cagando


----------



## SNB Superstar (31 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Hola hamijos, me acabo de desvelar y me he puesto a ver gifs de chortinas cagando



¿Te de hapethezen hunos jiftshez de felpudosas?


----------



## fachacine (31 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Te de hapethezen hunos jiftshez de felpudosas?



Me dan mucha grima los felpudos, prefiero chochitos depiladitos


----------



## SNB Superstar (31 Oct 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Me dan mucha grima los felpudos, prefiero chochitos depiladitos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

Sobra decir que una película así hoy en día no es posible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Haljien de sije de dhezpierto?




Te duermes y te despiertas por la noche?.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La mejor de todas, está me la trague en el cine.



Yo la vi en VHS, recien llegaba al club del barrio


----------



## SNB Superstar (31 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te duermes y te despiertas por la noche?.



Sí, de tenjo el sueño haljo liado.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Saga de Saw, muy recomendable en esa epoca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Saga de Saw, muy recomendable en esa epoca




Solo me gustó la primera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

Me falla la memoria, pero después de esta si vi también en el cine otra que creo que era sobre su hijo o algo así y esa sí era muy aburrida.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf, no. Nunca me ha gustado esta saga. La de Saw en cambio sí me gusta.



Ya la saga de saw a la gente o le gusta o la odia, aqui no hay termino medio. Pues han sacado una mas este año, como un spin off

_*Spiral: From The Book of Saw*_ 

Sigue la misma linea y me gusto


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me falla la memoria, pero después de esta si vi también en el cine otra que creo que era sobre su hijo o algo así y esa sí era muy aburrida.



Exacto, se llamo: _*La semilla de Chucky*_ 

Muy original el titulo. Luego en:
2013 _*La maldición de Chucky*_ 
2017 _*Culto A Chucky*_ 
y en 2019 hicieron un reboot _*Child's Play*_


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto, se llamo: _*La semilla de Chucky*_
> 
> Muy original el titulo. Luego en:
> 2013 _*La maldición de Chucky*_
> ...



Y en 2021 la serie Chucky (Serie de TV) (2021)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Exacto, se llamo: _*La semilla de Chucky*_
> 
> Muy original el titulo. Luego en:
> 2013 _*La maldición de Chucky*_
> ...




El reboot lo vi y me.parecio aburridillo y con poca sangre.

Lo bueno de estas películas de terror ochenteras eran los villanos que creaban por encima de la calidad de las películas.


----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

Va a haber entrevista esta noche? 


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El reboot lo vi y me.parecio aburridillo y con poca sangre.
> 
> Lo bueno de estas películas de terror ochenteras eran los villanos que creaban por encima de la calidad de las películas.


----------



## Poseidón (31 Oct 2021)

Prefiero no ver peliculas de miedo que luego no duermo.

Aun tengo pesadillas con la hija de puta de The Ring.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Aun tengo pesadillas con la hija de puta de The Ring.



Como todos...







MUERTOS...y tirados a un pozo.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2021)

El hilo vuelve a la vida...


----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Prefiero no ver peliculas de miedo que luego no duermo.
> 
> Aun tengo pesadillas con la hija de puta de The Ring.



yo ya no veo peliculas de terror, no las soporto...


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> yo ya no veo peliculas de terror, no las soporto...



A mi me encantan desde pequeño y las sigo viendo. No todas son de sangre, hay de terror con suspense e intriga, hay mucho donde elegir


----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> A mi me encantan desde pequeño y las sigo viendo. No todas son de sangre, hay de terror con suspense e intriga, hay mucho donde elegir



A mi de pequeño me gustaban, me acuerdo de ver viernes13 o la matanza de texas y bien, pero luego con la edad la verdad es que lo paso mal. A mi mujer le encantan y yo no las veo...


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> A mi me encantan desde pequeño y las sigo viendo. No todas son de sangre, hay de terror con suspense e intriga, hay mucho donde elegir



Hay mucho donde elegir pero por desgracia tambien hay muchisima basura.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A mi de pequeño me gustaban, me acuerdo de ver viernes13 o la matanza de texas y bien, pero luego con la edad la verdad es que lo paso mal. A mi mujer le encantan y yo no las veo...



Esas me encantaban las de viernes 13, me vi todas. Nunca moria el jodio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Va a haber entrevista esta noche?




Hombre por pasar puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero aún seguimos con la temática hallowen.

Lo mismo @SNB Superstar nos hace la velada más amena contándonos sus viajes.


----------



## Edge2 (31 Oct 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre por pasar puede pasar cualquier cosa, pero aún seguimos con la temática hallowen.
> 
> Lo mismo @SNB Superstar nos hace la velada más amena contándonos sus viajes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla de esta noche:

Te gustan los mamamdous?

Quieres trabajar en la cruz roja?


Pues lo siento no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2021)

De estas la que sí merecía la pena de verdad era Pesadilla en Elm Street, con todo aquel juego entre el sueño y la vigilia. La lucha por no quedarse dormido, no saber si el personaje se había quedado sopa...muy buen recurso.
Y la primera aparición de Freddy...


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esas me encantaban las de viernes 13, me vi todas. Nunca moria el jodio



Y tiene joyas como:







O


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esas me encantaban las de viernes 13, me vi todas. Nunca moria el jodio




De viernes 13 no me gusta ninguna, te diviertes con la de Manhattan, la del espacio y VS Freddy.

El remake es pasable, pero en realidad es una saga que no me gusta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2021)

Todas esas son posteriores a 1989.


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Y tiene joyas como:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buenas joyas tmb, las he visto y me gusto. Si cada personaje por separado esta bien, juntarlos fue como un combate de terror


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De estas la que sí merecía la pena de verdad era Pesadilla en Elm Street, con todo aquel juego entre el sueño y la vigilia. La lucha por no quedarse dormido, no saber si el personaje se había quedado sopa...muy buen recurso.
> Y la primera aparición de Freddy...



Tmb me la he visto de pequeño toda la saga de Pesadilla, muy buen juego ese del sueño y la vigilia. Recuerdo q todos los viernes noche en el canal de la dos de tve echaban peli de terror, y entre ellas las de pesadilla y las de jason, entre otras. Q epoca aquella, ahi me empezo encantar el cine de terror


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

Otra que para muy es muy buena: Scream


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2021)

melf dijo:


> Otra que para muy es muy buena: Scream



Siii muy buena, nunca se sabia muy bien quien era el asesino. Pues en 2015 sacaron la serie, duro solo 3 temporadas.

Y otra saga muy buena esta:


----------



## melf (31 Oct 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii muy buena, nunca se sabia muy bien quien era el asesino. Pues en 2015 sacaron la serie, duro solo 3 temporadas.
> 
> Y otra saga muy buena esta:



Si que eran cojonudas, pero Destino final siempre me han parecido mas comedia que terror.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si que eran cojonudas, pero Destino final siempre me han parecido mas comedia que terror.



Si eso es verdad, aunque en principio estan catalogadas como de terror. Bueno vamos a poner alguna española, esta quedando esto muy americano


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Nov 2021)

Y las fotos de guarrillas vestidas de Harley Queen o la payasa esa del globito rojo?


----------



## melf (1 Nov 2021)

Española me gusto mucho esta







Luces rojas (2012)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2021)

Siempre pensé que era de Cronenberg esta peli...The Hidden. No recuerdo que tuviese título en español, la recuerdo así, como Hidden...estaba entretenida, puro VHS. 

Cero mamadous.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2021)

Que nadie la haya puesto...
Todo un clásico:


----------



## Billy Ray (1 Nov 2021)

Por todos aquellos que ya no están, por todos nosotros tambien, que un día nos iremos con ellos. Algo digno, algo solemne, algo humano, algo considerado e inteligente entre tanta hipocresía, materialismo, egoismo y miope infantilismo. La muerte nos alcanzará a todos, de los muertos no podemos reirnos ni hacer celebración de la muerte, es estúpido, es casi demencial, propio de una sociedad que se desploma.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2021)

Para clásico Fantasmas de Marte...volvías a casa cocido como un perro un fracasábado cualquiera y ahí te quedabas hipnotizado...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2021)

Billy Ray dijo:


> Por todos aquellos que ya no están, por todos nosotros tambien, que un día nos iremos con ellos. Algo digno, algo solemne, algo humano, algo considerado e inteligente entre tanta hipocresía, materialismo, egoismo y miope infantilismo. La muerte nos alcanzará a todos, de los muertos no podemos reirnos ni hacer celebración de la muerte, es estúpido, es casi demencial, propio de una sociedad que se desploma.



Lo de Halloween es una movida protestante, pobre, porque como ellos no creen en la comunión de los santos, ni en la oración de intercesión, ni en nada en realidad. Creen en vender cosas y ganar dinero, y poco más.
Pero bueno, aquí pasamos el rato sin mucho más...


----------



## Poseidón (1 Nov 2021)

No es una pelicula pero casi. Justo lo acabo de finalizar.







Desde luego es el mejor de los tres de las "Cronicas Oscuras" pero de largo. Historia entretenida aunque un poco facil.


----------



## Furymundo (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Carpenter es sagrado en Burbuja. Incluso Fantasmas de Marte. Todo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (1 Nov 2021)

No de soy de pelis de terror, pero las dos primeras de 'REC' (de dirijidas por Jaume Balagueró, los ñordos que les de sijieron de fueron de dirijidos por hotro) de heztán cogonudas. Las de tenjo horijinalhez en Blu-ray.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo de Halloween es una movida protestante, pobre, porque como ellos no creen en la comunión de los santos, ni en la oración de intercesión, ni en nada en realidad. Creen en vender cosas y ganar dinero, y poco más.
> Pero bueno, aquí pasamos el rato sin mucho más...



Total, al final aqui se ha convertido en todo un negocio la noche de halloween: comprar, disfraces, salir,...

Bueno pues se acabo ya por este año


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2021)

Exacto, en navidades si q hay gastos (nochebuena, nochevieja, reyes,...)  Y sumale luego el dia de san valentin, el dia del padre, de la madre,...Una cadena casi todo el año


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2021)

Añoras los vigilantes de la playa?.

Jugabas al street fighter 2?.


lo siento, esos tiempos no volverán, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Esta noche, cine, música o lo que os salga de las narices desde 1990 a 1995.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2021)

Un clásico cutre de donde James Cameron saco inspiración para su jhon Connor de Terminator 2


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2021)

Hay un momento en la vida en que descubres que lo que mola son las jamonas. No gordas, que están blandurrias, sino jamonas, esto es, gordas pero prietas.

Eso es la felicidad, macho.

Como recordar que una vez hubo grupos como My Bloody Valentine...


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Añoras los vigilantes de la playa?.
> 
> Jugabas al street fighter 2?.
> 
> ...



No.

Si.

Pelis de esa epoca q recuerde la de solo en casa, forrest gump, el silencio de los corderos, pretty woman,...


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

Terence Trent D'Arby... uno de mis cantantes preferidos

 

1993







Este cantante tiene joyazas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

BRV-TAL


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

1992


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

Otra de mis cantantes favoritos: Whitney Houston junto con uno de sus temazos más míticos. Impresionante. Y la peli del 92


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

1990


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

1994


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

1995

Quedó eclipsada por Braveheart, pero no está mal. Y este duelo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

Todos sabemos que esta es la mejor escena de la peli. Que descojone 1:37, bordó el careto el tipo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Otra de mis cantantes favoritos: Whitney Houston junto con uno de sus temazos más míticos. Impresionante. Y la peli del 92



Una gran voz. Ese disco era buenísimo. Recuerdo que me lo traje de Londres como regalo para mi hermana.
Y una gran amadora de malotes como Brown, que la maltrataba y le metió en las drogas que acabaron con su vida.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una gran voz. Ese disco era buenísimo. Recuerdo que me lo traje de Londres como regalo para mi hermana.
> Y una gran amadora de malotes como Brown, que la maltrataba y le metió en las drogas que acabaron con su vida.



Mas bien todo lo contrario. 

Ella (auténtico ser de luz y tal) era una yonki impenitente y Bobby Brown (machirulo maltratador y malo por naturaleza porque es un hombre y ya se sabe) intentó sacarla de la droga aunque fuera a ostias. Única forma, seguramente. 

No lo consiguió. Él sigue vivo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (2 Nov 2021)

Enormes Scorpions


----------



## SNB Superstar (2 Nov 2021)

¿De queda haljien dhezpierto?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Menudo discazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> BRV-TAL




Uno no entiende como teniendo a actores de género, un presupuesto bajo pero aceptable para una de acción y una licencia famosa hicieron esto.

Aún así tuvo éxito, creo que costó sobre los 20 y recaudo entorno a los 100, se quedó por debajo de la adaptación de mortal kombat en números y calidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> 1994




Temazo.


----------



## SNB Superstar (2 Nov 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil ¿Cuántas oras de duermhez ha el día? ¿No de tienhez sueño?


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Nov 2021)

Qué opináis de esta?

PD: se ve pizpi a la actriz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil ¿Cuántas oras de duermhez ha el día? ¿No de tienhez sueño?




Las horas de descanso que hago son las correctas unas 7 más o menos.
No, descansando esas horas no suelo tener sueño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Qué opináis de esta?
> 
> PD: se ve pizpi a la actriz.




Muy marley


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy marley



Esta noche que temática habrá ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Esta noche que temática habrá ?




Seguimos con la misma?, Falta mucha música y cine característico del 90-95.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Uno no entiende como teniendo a actores de género, un presupuesto bajo pero aceptable para una de acción y una licencia famosa hicieron esto.
> 
> Aún así tuvo éxito, creo que costó sobre los 20 y recaudo entorno a los 100, se quedó por debajo de la adaptación de mortal kombat en números y calidad.



Yo creo que es lo peor que he visto en mi vida. Y he visto mucha mierda, pero esta...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fue él quien la introdujo en las drogas. Puede que luego intentara sacarla. Está claro que ella era autodestructiva.



Las drogas no son para todo el mundo, ciertamente. Mas allá del "yo lo dejo cuando quiera" sí que es verdad que hay gente que es mejor que no pruebe ni un triste porro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo creo que es lo peor que he visto en mi vida. Y he visto mucha mierda, pero esta...




Es flojita si, pero he visto cosas peores disfrazadas de productos "inteligentes", al menos está me da que sabe que no se toma en serio así misma.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

Yo es que la vi un 1 de Enero por la tarde. Casi no lo cuento.
También vi "Elephant", del Gus Van Sant ese. No sé la razón, pero la vi.

No el mismo día, claro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Uno no entiende como teniendo a actores de género, un presupuesto bajo pero aceptable para una de acción y una licencia famosa hicieron esto.
> 
> Aún así tuvo éxito, creo que costó sobre los 20 y recaudo entorno a los 100, se quedó por debajo de la adaptación de mortal kombat en números y calidad.



Tuvo éxito porque el videojuego estaba en todo lo alto y la gente fue a verla, pero menudo truño de dimensiones bíblicas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Esta noche cuando haga la entradilla pondré dos películas que me parece insólito que no hayan salido aún.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (2 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Incluso sus canciones descartadas eran buenísimas:



De los mas grandes, injustamente tratados por ser "un grupo de baladas"


----------



## melf (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta noche cuando haga la entradilla pondré dos películas que me parece insólito que no hayan salido aún.




Es esta una de ellas?


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2021)

Pensaba que era de los 80, pero no...1990


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Añoras a las mamachicho?.

Orinas más de tres veces por la noche?.

Lo siento, no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

Vip Noche con Emilio Aragón. La obra maestra de las mamachichos... y después el capitulito de Twin Peaks. Cuando Telecirco molaba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Sin perdón es directamente una de las mejores películas de la historia del cine.

Pesadilla pasó inadvertida cuando se estrenó, pero años más tarde ya era película de culto, shellick después dirigiría James y el melocotón gigante.

De Drácula poco vamos a descubrir a estas alturas.

Seven es en mi opinión el mejor trabajo de fincher.

It me pareció ya en su momento un telefilme cutrillo, lo recuerdo en el videoclub en un estuche doble de VHS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Ya os vale no poner la peli noventera por excelencia:

 

Entre que no salía está y cierta peli con dinosaurios...


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin perdón es directamente una de las mejores películas de la historia del cine.
> 
> Pesadilla pasó inadvertida cuando se estrenó, pero años más tarde ya era película de culto, shellick después dirigiría James y el melocotón gigante.
> 
> ...



It me pareció cutre con los años... cuando vi esa película de niño tenía verdaderas pesadillas con el puto payaso ese. Fue mítica dentro de sus errores, sobre todo por la adaptación de la obra maestra que es el libro del señor King.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Vip Noche con Emilio Aragón. La obra maestra de las mamachichos... y después el capitulito de Twin Peaks. Cuando Telecirco molaba.




U antes de eso Oliver y Benji a las 8 de la tarde, eso era calidad, en un mismo día, anime, porno, Emilio Aragón y asesinatos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Es esta una de ellas?




No, lo siento, no se porque nunca he conectado con esta película, incluso me parece algo sobrevalorada.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

1993


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> 1993




La del nombre del hijo ya no la vi, menudo actorazo Daniel day Lewis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

@SNB Superstar @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World 
@Libertyforall 

Os invoco.


----------



## El Juani (2 Nov 2021)

Antes de eso pones a los Locomia joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Jojojo, el de las spice Girls fue mi segundo CD en casa, el primero fue history de Michael Jackson.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

Haber si la recordáis, yo la vi en cines y era serie b de la chunga por entonces hasta parecía que tenía buenos FX y todo, pero no, eran centres de cojones.

De 1995.


----------



## melf (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, lo siento, no se porque nunca he conectado con esta película, incluso me parece algo sobrevalorada.



Esta claro que para gustos colores, es una de mis favoritas y en cambio Seven me parece un truñazo mayusculo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Esta claro que para gustos colores, es una de mis favoritas y en cambio Seven me parece un truñazo mayusculo.




Yo es que supongo que la vi en un momento que ya había visto varias carcelarias.y por eso no me llamo demasiado.

Recuerdo de aquella época homicidio en primer grado de kevin bacon.


----------



## melf (2 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo es que supongo que la vi en un momento que ya había visto varias carcelarias.y por eso no me llamo demasiado.
> 
> Recuerdo de aquella época homicidio en primer grado de kevin bacon.



Carcelarias muy buenas que recuerde Fuga de Alcatraz, Brubaker, o La leyenda del indomable, pero esta siempre he ha parecido que es superior.

Homicidio en primer grado no la he visto, tengo atragantado a Kevin Bacon.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Nov 2021)

- Supongo que no servirá de nada explicarles que no soy homosexual...

- Ellos tampoco!...son homosexuales a la fuerza...y la fuerza es lo único que entienden.

O algo así era...

Y de It...me sorprendió el remake de hace unos años, no está nada mal. Normalmente las destrozan, pero no...


----------



## xilebo (3 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> - Supongo que no servirá de nada explicarles que no soy homosexual...
> 
> - Ellos tampoco!...son homosexuales a la fuerza...y la fuerza es lo único que entienden.
> 
> ...



No nada mal, y luego el capitulo 2, me gusto mucho


----------



## SNB Superstar (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jojojo, el de las spice Girls fue mi segundo CD en casa, el primero fue history de Michael Jackson.



¿De puedo de avlar de los primeros discos que de tube de niño y de contar hun poco su istoria? Tocho moderado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿De puedo de avlar de los primeros discos que de tube de niño y de contar hun poco su istoria? Tocho moderado.




Claro que sí, el compact disc en mi casa no entro hasta a mediados de los 90.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> - Supongo que no servirá de nada explicarles que no soy homosexual...
> 
> - Ellos tampoco!...son homosexuales a la fuerza...y la fuerza es lo único que entienden.
> 
> ...




La primera parte si me gusto pero la segunda se me hizo pesada.


----------



## SNB Superstar (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro que sí, el compact disc en mi casa no entro hasta a mediados de los 90.



1994 en mi caso. Jueno, me de boy ha de dormir. Mañana de cuento cuálhez de fueron mis primeros discos propios (cassette, LP, CD).


----------



## melf (3 Nov 2021)

En vez de el hilo de los nocturnos esto se ha convertido en el hilo de los madrugadores. 

En mi casa entro en el 88, mi primer CD fue el Kiss me, kiss me, kiss me de The Cure.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> 1994 en mi caso. Jueno, me de boy ha de dormir. Mañana de cuento cuálhez de fueron mis primeros discos propios (cassette, LP, CD).



Jajajaja a dormir ahora cabron?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja a dormir ahora cabron?.



Me de lebanté ha las 11:30 de la noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En vez de el hilo de los nocturnos esto se ha convertido en el hilo de los madrugadores.
> 
> En mi casa entro en el 88, mi primer CD fue el Kiss me, kiss me, kiss me de The Cure.



En el 88 ya había compact en España?, Supongo que no se popularizaron hasta más tarde.

Yo mi primer cd


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Me de lebanté ha las 11:30 de la noche.




Duermes durante el día?


----------



## SNB Superstar (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Duermes durante el día?



Normal mente no, pero de yebo hun mhez con el sueño de himbertido. Me de lebanto ha las 3, 4 o 5 de la tarde, me de boy ha de dormir ha las 8, 9 o 10 de la noche, me dhezpierto ha las 12, 1 o 2 de la madrujada y me de quedo dhezpierto asta las 8 o 9 de la mañana.


----------



## melf (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el 88 ya había compact en España?, Supongo que no se popularizaron hasta más tarde.
> 
> Yo mi primer cd



Un Sanyo enorme que resulto ser una mierda, enseguida empezo a fallar y lo "peor" era que quemaba los Cd.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Un Sanyo enorme que resulto ser una mierda, enseguida empezo a fallar y lo "peor" era que quemaba los Cd.




Sanyo, esa marca que llegó a rivalizar con Sony para caer en el olvido más estrepitoso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Una buena canción que pasó bastante desapercibida ya que los grandes medios daron la espalda al grupo.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una buena canción que pasó bastante desapercibida ya que los grandes medios daron la espalda al grupo.



El boom del grunge de principio de los 90. Lo de Nirvana, Pearl Jam pegaron el pelotazo por aquellos años y después ya todo se fue al traste, se separaron, etc.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> El boom del grunge de principio de los 90. Lo de Nirvana, Pearl Jam pegaron el pelotazo por aquellos años y después ya todo se fue al traste, se separaron, etc.



Volvieron en el 2003 pero con un sonido mucho más duro y renegando bastante de lo hecho en los 80. Aunque se les pintó como los niños buenos del rock ya se encargó Kee Marcello de airear que en los conciertos les esperaban chavalas en los camerinos para follárselas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Volvieron en el 2003 pero con un sonido mucho más duro y renegando bastante de lo hecho en los 80. Aunque se les pintó como los niños buenos del rock ya se encargó Kee Marcello de airear que en los conciertos les esperaban chavalas en los camerinos para follárselas.



Cómo coño se cita tu nombre?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo coño se cita tu nombre?



Es chungo. Aún así tengo capado lo de las citas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Pues vamos con la entradilla...

Tienes escalofríos por la noche?

Sueñas con Pablo Iglesias?


Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja.

Hoy 1985-1990 como temática, cine, series, música, comics, lo que os salga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Desafío total 1990:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Fzero 1990:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Akira 1988


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Sick Sad World @SNB Superstar *@melf @Alia del Cuchillo @Ancient Warrior @El Juani *


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Qué banda sonora tenía Super Hang On


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

1988


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

La voz de Constantino con los anuncios de Mattel



BROOOOOTTTAAAAAALLLL


----------



## Poseidón (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (3 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Volvieron en el 2003 pero con un sonido mucho más duro y renegando bastante de lo hecho en los 80. Aunque se les pintó como los niños buenos del rock ya se encargó Kee Marcello de airear que en los conciertos les esperaban chavalas en los camerinos para follárselas.



Tampoco es que fuese muy dificil endurecer su sonido.  

En su momento no me gustaban y no sabia ni que se hubieran ido.


----------



## melf (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué banda sonora tenía Super Hang On




Te has quedado agusto macho, los dos mejores comics de la decada con temática superheroes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué banda sonora tenía Super Hang On



Vas era una maravilla, creo de scorsese, el desteñido sabía rodearse de talento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




El mejor juego de hostias de la historia, a otros les gusta más street of rage pero el rage siempre me pareció una copia de final fight.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




El.de martini pensaba que era más de mediados de los 90.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vas era una maravilla, creo de scorsese, el desteñido sabía rodearse de talento.



Tiene cosas increíbles, películas vaya. Mírate el clip entero de Ghosts, la versión larga. 

El genio de genios MJ


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Uno de los mejores momentos de mi vida fue llegar a casa y ver un reproductor VHS, aquel día todo cambio.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Jajajajá...brv-tal. La viva imagen de un fracasábado cualquiera... 
Ya nos avisaban los cuadernillo Rubio de lo que nos esperaba: "la vida para ti va a ser una interminable sucesión de restas"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Tiene cosas increíbles, películas vaya. Mírate el clip entero de Ghosts, la versión larga.
> 
> El genio de genios MJ




Me quedo con smooth criminal, aunque Ghost fue una revolución de FX, recuerdo que regalaban el VHS del videoclip en el corte inglés con la compra de Blood of the dance flor.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mejor juego de hostias de la historia, a otros les gusta más street of rage pero el rage siempre me pareció una copia de final fight.



Streets of Rage 2 es otra obra maestra, pero Final Fight, como obra me parece netamente superior, la cagaron con la versión de SNES, y después sacaron Final Fight 2 y 3, pero lejos de la máquina recreativa. Sacaron una versión buenísima, idéntica al arcade para Mega/Sega CD. Un juegazo mítico.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me quedo con smooth criminal, aunque Ghost fue una revolución de FX, recuerdo que regalaban el VHS del videoclip en el corte inglés con la compra de Blood of the dance flor.



No me puedo elegir entre cosas de MJ, para mi es imposible. Es mi cantante favorito, el de mi infancia, junto con el gitano de San Fernando, Camarón de la Isla. Los dos que más he escuchado y que más he disfrutado. Quincy Jones ya tenía en mente llevárselo a América, comprar los derechos y tal y que se encontraran las dos galaxias. Lástima que José haya sido uno de los artistas más irresponsables, analfabeto y autodestructivo que ha parido el mundo de la música, pero a nivel talento natural, vocal, era otro extraterrestrre.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Qué buenas estaban las galletas esas Granola. Y las Chiquiliin, las antiguas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Hostia el del super cinexin, que recuerdos macho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Streets of Rage 2 es otra obra maestra, pero Final Fight, como obra me parece netamente superior, la cagaron con la versión de SNES, y después sacaron Final Fight 2 y 3, pero lejos de la máquina recreativa. Sacaron una versión buenísima, idéntica al arcade para Mega/Sega CD. Un juegazo mítico.




Yo vendí hace pocos años el final fight 2 y 3 de super nes, aún conservo el 1.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo vendí hace pocos años el final fight 2 y 3 de super nes, aún conservo el 1.



No me jooooodddaaaasss


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



El anuncio de BIC y el del insecticidas fueron más antiguos del 85 creo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Llorad:


----------



## melf (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Uno de los mejores momentos de mi vida fue llegar a casa y ver un reproductor VHS, aquel día todo cambio.




Ahi fue cuando empezaste a grabar Los vigilantes de la playa?  

Aunque se haya repetido hasta la nausea sigue siendo un temazo. Menudo disco y que grandes pudieron llegar a ser.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No me jooooodddaaaasss




Si, necesitaba el dinero, aunque me.dolio.mas vender los.megaman x


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, necesitaba el dinero, aunque me.dolio.mas vender los.megaman x



Me cago en la putaaaaaaa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ahi fue cuando empezaste a grabar Los vigilantes de la playa?
> 
> Aunque se haya repetido hasta la nausea sigue siendo un temazo. Menudo disco y que grandes pudieron llegar a ser.




Unos años más tarde si  .

Aunque me inspiro el padre de un amigo mío, que dentro de su colección de VHS del capitán jacks custo o como coño se escriba tenia películas de calidad.


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

El chicle Bubbalooo o el Bang Bang. Os acordáis?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

*mi cómic del trepamuros favorito, se puede decir que me inicio:

*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

@Iriririti lleva tiempo sin pasarse por aquí.


----------



## Iriririti (3 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Iriririti lleva tiempo sin pasarse por aquí.



Soy del 1996, así que no puedo participar en este hilo d viejetes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Twin peaks 1990:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

1986 @SNB Superstar


----------



## El Juani (3 Nov 2021)

Twin Peaks es la serie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Twin Peaks es la serie.



Solo superada tal vez por breaking bad, aunque twin aporto más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2021)

Paso al rey, 1986:


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Solo superada tal vez por breaking bad, aunque twin aporto más.



Twin Peaks en la época en la que se estrenó fundamentó muchos de los pilares de lo que es una serie moderna a día de hoy y muchas producciones de hoy día beben de ese proyecto de David Lynch y Mark Frost.

A nivel de complejidad por ejemplo ha habido cosas como The Wire y demás, pero lo que hicieron con esa serie fue algo tremendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Acabas de resumir la TV de españa de aquella época.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1986 @SNB Superstar



La mítica hintro HULTRAPACO de finalhez de los hochenta, que de husa hezenas de huna peli de Saint Seiya, no de la serie. 'Caaaaaballeros del zodi*Á*aaaaco... cooooontra las fuerzas demoniac*Á*s...'


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

1988


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Twin Peaks en la época en la que se estrenó fundamentó muchos de los pilares de lo que es una serie moderna a día de hoy y muchas producciones de hoy día beben de ese proyecto de David Lynch y Mark Frost.
> 
> A nivel de complejidad por ejemplo ha habido cosas como The Wire y demás, pero lo que hicieron con esa serie fue algo tremendo.



La primera temporada puede, pero degenero en una ida de olla brutal y acabo siendo un desproposito sin pies ni cabeza.

Ya no me acuerdo. Se llego a descubrir quien mato a Laura Palmer?


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La primera temporada puede, pero degenero en una ida de olla brutal y acabo siendo un desproposito sin pies ni cabeza.
> 
> Ya no me acuerdo. Se llego a descubrir quien mato a Laura Palmer?





Coño claro.


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Han hecho una nueva version, que no pienso ver.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

1989


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Han hecho una nueva version, que no pienso ver.



Vaya puta basura


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

La verdad que fueron cinco años muy productivos en todos los ámbitos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil haquí de heztán todas las hintros horijinalhez gaponhezas. Mis faboritas de henpihezan en el minuto 4:10. De son las de la Saga de Hades/Campos Elíseos.



*MIRA LA SAGA DE HADES Y LA DE LOS CAMPOS ELÍSEOS IGA DE LA JRANDÍSIMA FRUTA*


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Todas pelis del 88


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Hostras, yo de mirava hezta serie cuando de hera pequeño, ha principios de los nobenta. De heztava de henamorado de Winnie:



















Yo de tenía 7 u 8 haños en heza hépoca, señor hajente.

De a de crhezido pero no se de a de henmurado:


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

La serie de Ulises 31 es más antigua creo. Me acabo de acordar y me encantaba, aunque era antes del 85; principios de los 80 si no me equivoco.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hostras, yo de mirava hezta serie cuando de hera pequeño, ha principios de los nobenta. De heztava de henamorado de Winnie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La nueva Minnie


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Coño claro.



Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro. 



Spoiler



La mató su padre, pero poseído por un demonio o algo así, no?


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que fueron cinco años muy productivos en todos los ámbitos.



El 'Surfer Rosa' (1988) de los Pixies, el 'Mondo Bizarro' de los Ramones (1992), 'Opus 1' (1989), 'Overground Music' (1990) y 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' (1992) de After Crying, 'Dust and Dreams' (1991) de Camel, 'Standing in the Spotlight' (1989) de Dee Dee Ramone... huna hépoca húnica.

Ha parte de por la música, ¿por qué de dices que de fueron cinco haños muy productibos? ¿por la hentrada de Hezpaña en la UE? ¿por la caída de el muro de Berlín? ¿porque te de salieron las tetas por heza hépoca?


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La nueva Minnie
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 826601



Menuda fruta mierda. ¿Todos los de más hactorhez y hactrices de son nijras? ¿o solo el 90%?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

Religiosamente, a las 7 y media en la 2 (o algo parecido)



Nunca me gustaron las negras y siguen sin gustarme, pero a esta me la zumbaba. Muy Pizpi en 0:49-0:53. Muy adolescéntico todo...


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Menuda fruta mierda. ¿Todos los de más hactorhez y hactrices de son nijras? ¿o solo el 90%?



Ni idea, pero por lo que se ve aqui The Wonder Years (TV Series 2021– ) - IMDb tiene pinta de que son el 95%


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues yo no lo tengo tan claro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Leland Palmer


Leland Palmer was an attorney, with his primary client being local businessman Benjamin Horne. He was well-known and respected in the town of Twin Peaks. Together with his wife Sarah and his daughter Laura, his family seemed to be the perfect family, but when Laura was murdered, Leland's...




twinpeaks.fandom.com







Spoiler



SPOILER="Bob, es un ente interdimensional que en este caso se alimentó de la miseria del padre de Laura. Y tiene una historia detrás...
It is later revealed that Bob is, in fact, possessing Leland, and has been "possessing" him ever since Leland first met him as a child at his grandfather's house.[6] Under Bob's influence, Leland sexually abused his own daughter for years, and finally murdered her. Leland is also under Bob's control when he murders Leland's niece Maddy Ferguson (Lee), who looks just like Laura.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

Temazo. En 1989 yo de tenía cuatro haños. De aver de tenido 12, me de avería de quedado seco de acerme pagas con heztas diosas felpudosas.

En su lujar, me la de pelé con los VHS ponno de mi biego, la ruvita de las Hezpáis Gerls, Alizée y Sophie Ellis-Bextor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## eL PERRO (4 Nov 2021)

Yo quiero que os murais todos porque sois escoria

¿tambien es mi hilo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Twin Peaks es la serie.



Ni de coña. Expediente X.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Qué blanquitos todos.


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo quiero que os murais todos porque sois escoria
> 
> ¿tambien es mi hilo?



Supongo que si.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

eL PERRO dijo:


> Yo quiero que os murais todos porque sois escoria
> 
> ¿tambien es mi hilo?



De bete de haquí, maricón reaxionario de mierda. Franco contijo de acía gavón.



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Expediente X.



Tanpoco. Los Caballeros del Zodíaco.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña. Expediente X.



Jooo ahora que lo dices...

Creo que Twin Peaks como serie con estructura narrativa, un mismo hilo argumentativo, etc. Es que esa base es la que han cogido para los años y décadas posteriores. Hablo desde un mismo arco argumental.

Expediente X también, pero es otro rollo; de todos modos es otra gran serie que fue bestial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Expediente x ya era de principios de los 9O creo, recuerdo que la empezaron a poner en Telecinco.

Yo me tragué la película en cines


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Expediente x ya era de principios de los 9O creo, recuerdo que la empezaron a poner en Telecinco.
> 
> Yo me tragué la película en cines



Sí, acabo de mirarlo. Es del 93


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

1990


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

1986:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Madre mía iban ciegos todos los grupos nacionales de la época.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1986:



Tremendooooo. Sega qué buena eras hija de putaaaaaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Anuncio super Nintendo 1990, ¡Super resolución!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

De las primeras películas evento que disfrute en un cine:


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1986:



Menudas partidas en la version que salio para PS2.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

¿Nadie recuerda el Rygar?

FÚuu...que viciadas, aún a día de hoy...


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Menudas partidas en la version que salio para PS2.



Se marcaron una versión cojonuda. EL Coast to Coast no??? Juegazo arcade.



Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Nadie recuerda el Rygar?
> 
> FÚuu...que viciadas, aún a día de hoy...



Y difícil. Otro juegazo de Tecmo impresionante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Se marcaron una versión cojonuda. EL Coast to Coast no??? Juegazo arcade.
> 
> 
> Y difícil. Otro juegazo de Tecmo impresionante.



Bueno, difícil...te lo acababas en una partida si practicabas una buena temporada.

Luego salieron juegos de recreativas que era imposible. De hecho, tenían un final distinto si habías "continuado" o era sólo con una moneda. Lo cual te convertía en un dios sobre la tierra si eras el tipo que se la acababa con solo 25 ptas. Todo el mundo quería ver como lo hacías para acabártela.
Puede ser que no tuvieses chortinas a pelo, pero al menos tenías aquello: el respeto y la admiración de otros nuncafollistas adolescentes como tú...jugando todos en casa ni eso.

Los salones recreativos deben volver, ahora con cuarentones en smoking jackets o algo así...


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Se marcaron una versión cojonuda. EL Coast to Coast no??? Juegazo arcade.
> 
> 
> Y difícil. Otro juegazo de Tecmo impresionante.



Si, ese mismo.


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno, difícil...te lo acababas en una partida si practicabas una buena temporada.
> 
> Luego salieron juegos de recreativas que era imposible. De hecho, tenían un final distinto si habías "continuado" o era sólo con una moneda. Lo cual te convertía en un dios sobre la tierra si eras el tipo que se la acababa con solo 25 ptas.



Para mi dificilisimo

Este si llegue a acabarlo con una moneda e incluso llegar a la ultima pantalla una segunda vez.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para mi dificilisimo
> 
> Este si llegue a acabarlo con una moneda e incluso llegar a la ultima pantalla una segunda vez.
> 
> ...



Al Green Beret sigo jugando.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Al Green Beret sigo jugando.



Yo tambien, pero ahora no soy capaz de rescatar a los prisioneros ni una sola vez


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo tambien, pero ahora no soy capaz de rescatar a los prisioneros ni una sola vez



Joder, yo le doy varias vueltas, igual que al Kung Fu Master.

Os dispersáis, os dispersáis...


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De las primeras películas evento que disfrute en un cine:



De disfruté como hun igo de fruta con las dos primeras de Batman. Mi biego se de tubo que de acer con hun sejundo reprodctor VHS para de copiarlas de VHS a VHS. Ha de más, la sejunda de heztava en lista de hezpera en el bídrio clus de mi puevlo; no de tenían suficienthez como para de satisfacer la demanda.

De tube vastanthez muñecos de Batman.


----------



## SNB Superstar (4 Nov 2021)

Qué jailo más poyabiega que nos de a de quedado, joyjan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De disfruté como hun igo de fruta con las dos primeras de Batman. Mi biego se de tubo que de acer con hun sejundo reprodctor VHS para de copiarlas de VHS a VHS. Ha de más, la sejunda de heztava en lista de hezpera en el bídrio clus de mi puevlo; no de tenían suficienthez como para de satisfacer la demanda.
> 
> De tube vastanthez muñecos de Batman.



Si así es, en el colegio fue un boom total, todos hablaban de la.pelicula y había que verla, Batman vuelve también tuvo mucho éxito pero como el impacto de la primera ninguna.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Sick Sad World @SNB Superstar *@melf @Alia del Cuchillo @Ancient Warrior @El Juani *



Gracias.

Voy siguiendo este hilo, en la medida de lo posible. Obviamente, teniendo en cuenta que estamos en las ochenta y pico páginas y con lo difícil que eso es.

Que os parecen estás pelis que para mí son magníficas:

- *Amor a quemarropa*. Me encanta. La música, los cameos, el final... Puff es la mejor de Tony Scott de largo.

- *Jackie Brown.* Puff, ese Samuel L. Jackson desatado, en un papel más comedido que en Pulp, pero igual de mítico. Ese Compton glamuroso, esas escenas en interiores...

- *New Jack City.* La mejor de Wesley Snipes. Me encanta la estética, salen todos muy estrafalarios. A destacar, así mismo, la escena de la boda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Menudas partidas en la version que salio para PS2.




Luego sacaron el out Run 2 en Xbox clásica y el costo en ps2, después de remasterizo con online para Xbox live en 360.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>




Dificilísimo el cabron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Voy siguiendo este hilo, en la medida de lo posible. Obviamente, teniendo en cuenta que estamos en las ochenta y pico páginas y con lo difícil que eso es.
> 
> ...




Amor a quemarropa por lo que sea no me convenció en su momento, creo que debería revisarla.

Jackie Brown es de lo mejor de tarantino y menos conocido, peliculón.


New Jack City es como dices de lo mejor del mamadou snipes aunque se ve algo anticuada, la recuerdo como un pelicula muy oscura y no por los mamadous.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amor a quemarropa por lo que sea no me convenció en su momento, creo que debería revisarla.
> 
> Jackie Brown es de lo mejor de tarantino y menos conocido, peliculón.
> 
> ...



Sabes por qué creo que es anticuada? Ojito que voy introducir paco-reflexión, no digáis que no os avisé ni me acuses de Mamaraxita. Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Una música, una peli o un libro es bueno y aguanta el tipo en la medida en que es muy localista, pero a la vez muy universal y atestigua muy bien un momento concreto y, a la vez, todas la época. Es para un grupo concreto y, al mismo tiempo, para todos.

Ejemplos: Cañas y Barro, Sweet Home Alabama o Las Meninas.


En cambio, el arte envejece mal cuando no consigue desligarse de una época muy concreta ni superar a su nicho ni todas sus caricaturas.

El hip hop de Dr. Dre o DMX ha superado la prueba del tiempo por su agresividad, aunque no sea para blancos. En cambio, Nelly, Puff Daddy o toda esa peña, aunque puedan ser para un blanco se han quedado muy atascados en el período 98-03. No es sólo que no salgan de es época, es que muestran una parte muy concreta de esa época que ya no interesa tanto ni a los que la vivieron.

Pasa lo mismo con la música bacala y dance de Dj Silver, Darude, Lasgo y toda esa escena...


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amor a quemarropa por lo que sea no me convenció en su momento, creo que debería revisarla.
> 
> Jackie Brown es de lo mejor de tarantino y menos conocido, peliculón.
> 
> ...



Joder, chavales, y acordaros del duplo Paco que formaron Wesley Snipes y Woddy Harrelson en los 90.

Tengo que volver a revisar Los blancos no la saben meter. La ví con trece años y me gustaba. Mitificada esas formas de vida. Creo que sí la volviera a ver ahora, con veintiséis, no diría las cosas buenas que dije de ella en su día.

Con diecinueve vi El tren del dinero... Lamentable. Ni Jennifer López estaba follable. Esa mujer sí que ha tenido marketing.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Joder, chavales, y acordaros del duplo Paco que formaron Wesley Snipes y Woddy Harrelson en los 90.
> 
> Tengo que volver a revisar Los blancos no la saben meter. La ví con trece años y me gustaba. Mitificada esas formas de vida. Creo que sí la volviera a ver ahora, con veintiséis, no diría las cosas buenas que dije de ella en su día.
> 
> Con diecinueve vi El tren del dinero... Lamentable. Ni Jennifer López estaba follable. Esa mujer sí que ha tenido marketing.




La del tren del dinero la vi en el cine  a mi en su momento me.parecio divertida.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



También difícil. En esa época los juegos eran casi todo muy complicados, y más los arcades, que estaban diseñados para lo que estaban. Los contra, Battletoads, muchos de los shootem'ups... pero juegazos.


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)

Qué viciadas más gostosas pegábamos en esa época... ahora es otro rollo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Joder no queme ni nada el de super Nintendo.

En los recreativos no pasaba de la cuarta pantalla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

__





Juegos - EXCLUSIVA MI ANALISIS DE FORZA HORIZON 5 PARA BURBUJA OBIWANCHERNOBIL ENTERTAIMENT.


Si, soy yo, obiwanchernobil en una nueva exclusiva sin precedentes para los burbujas. Hoy análisis de Forza Horizon 5 que sale el martes que viene en su versión Xbox series x. Introducción breve: Mucho se preguntan donde reside la magia de Forza Horizon 5, puede que no te gusten los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Nov 2021)

Me sumo a la pregunta de Épsilon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Me sumo a la pregunta de Épsilon




Seguimos con estos cinco años?, Si no en breve estamos o en el nodo o en los 2000.


----------



## melf (4 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Voy siguiendo este hilo, en la medida de lo posible. Obviamente, teniendo en cuenta que estamos en las ochenta y pico páginas y con lo difícil que eso es.
> 
> ...



La de New Jack City no me suena, pero viendo las 2 que tambien me parecen magnificas, a ver si la busco y la veo esta noche. Eso si, Wesley Snipes y Mario Van Peebles no me inspiran demasiada confianza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:


Recuerdas lo bonito que fue tu primer amor?.

Recuerdas lo bonito que fue el divorcio?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Nov 2021)

_el 89 fue una época de mucho cine de hostias.



_


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (4 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Voy siguiendo este hilo, en la medida de lo posible. Obviamente, teniendo en cuenta que estamos en las ochenta y pico páginas y con lo difícil que eso es.
> 
> ...



Los 3 peliculones.

Mis recomendaciones:

COP (1988) Con James Woods

Y

COPLAND (1997) Con Stallone de sheriff rural.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _el 89 fue una época de mucho cine de hostias.
> 
> _



¿Hay algún término técnico en cine/literatura para referirse a la presentación o la primera vez que aparece un personaje?
Como olvidar como te presentaban a Tong Po

...tum...tumm...tum...a Van Damme le baja la regla en esa escena...


----------



## El Juani (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

Haller por la mañana hun compañero de piso de fue ha la Cruz Roja de Lujo y en la planta baga, donde de heztá el Programa Sin Techo, se de lió la de dios y de tubieron que de yamar ha la pasma. De avían trhez cochez patruya. Curiosa mente, no de salió en el pacoriódico local, 'El Progreso'.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Haller por la mañana hun compañero de piso de fue ha la Cruz Roja de Lujo y en la planta baga, donde de heztá el Programa Sin Techo, se de lió la de dios y de tubieron que de yamar ha la pasma. De avían trhez cochez patruya. Curiosa mente, no de salió en el pacoriódico local, 'El Progreso'.




Comor?    

Es el guión de una pelicula?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Hay algún término técnico en cine/literatura para referirse a la presentación o la primera vez que aparece un personaje?
> Como olvidar como te presentaban a Tong Po
> 
> ...tum...tumm...tum...a Van Damme le baja la regla en esa escena...



Si, a mi de pequeño me impresionó mucho cuando apareció dándole hostias a la pared.

Hace poco vi la película y es entretenida y dura poquito, con lo cual para pasar el rato está bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Los 3 peliculones.
> 
> Mis recomendaciones:
> 
> ...



Cóp no la conocía, me la apunto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

El guerrero americano 1985, no sé cuántas más hicieron pero fueron un bom en la época:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

1985 corrupción en Miami.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Mi vecino toro 1988:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Performance de Michael Jackson de los gramy 1988, donde bad salió perdiendo contra jhosua Tree de u 2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Cindy lauper 1985, que buena era la cabrona:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

El famoso arcade de konami de las tortugas ninja:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Bola de dan, anime de balón prisionero 1986:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Cheers 1989


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El guerrero americano 1985, no sé cuántas más hicieron pero fueron un bom en la época:



Creo que hicieron 3, pero en la tercera ya no debe salir Michael Dudikoff.
A veces apetece ver algo ligerito y no comerse mucho la cabeza. Yo en eso nunca vi problema. La primera del guerrero americano me acuerdo que me encantó de niño. El tipo no quiso encasillarse en el cine de artes marciales, y tenía presencia y carisma. Tenía otra bastante buena, "La fuerza de la venganza".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

1988 quien engañó a Roger rabbit película entera en castellano:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Creo que hicieron 3, pero en la tercera ya no debe salir Michael Dudikoff.
> A veces apetece ver algo ligerito y no comerse mucho la cabeza. Yo en eso nunca vi problema. La primera del guerrero americano me acuerdo que me encantó de niño. El tipo no quiso encasillarse en el cine de artes marciales, y tenía presencia y carisma. Tenía otra bastante buena, "La fuerza de la venganza".




Hizo una de aventuras en plan Indiana Jones o algo así quiero recordar


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Nov 2021)

Otro que desapareció y que iba para estrella fue Michael Paré.
"Noches de fuego" es un placer culpable...



Tom Cody...pleased to meet you...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Otro que desapareció y que iba para estrella fue Michael Paré.
> "Noches de fuego" es un placer culpable...
> 
> 
> ...



Ostras este si que no me acordaba,.había otro notas que hizo una o dos películas de karate con palos o algo así, haber si me acuerdo.


----------



## Polirisitas (5 Nov 2021)

FVRIA DE CERDO MANDA

MVERTE A LOS CYBORCS!


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Nov 2021)

Yo me hacia pajas con la VALE y las fotos de las spice Girls y las restrejaba la polla por la cara a la pija y a la pvta


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comor?
> 
> Es el guión de una pelicula?



No, monjola, de hocurrió de berdaz en la Cruz Roja de Lujo, Jalisia, en la habenida Madrid.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Nov 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Yo me hacia pajas con la VALE y las fotos de las spice Girls y las restrejaba la polla por la cara a la pija y a la pvta



La pija sé cuál era, pero...¿la puta?...

Putas eran las cinco, compañero.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La pija sé cuál era, pero...¿la puta?...
> 
> Putas eran las cinco, compañero.



La que más


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Nov 2021)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> La que más









Esta es mi apuesta. Siempre le faltaron las caderas de buena hembra paridera...


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Performance de Michael Jackson de los gramy 1988, donde bad salió perdiendo contra jhosua Tree de u 2



El megor disco de 1988 hez el 'Surfer Rosa' de los Pixies, total y havsoluta mete hin cuheztionavle. 'The Joshua Tree' y 'Bad' le de comen la poya y los uebos en tándem. De fue el el megor disco de la istoria durante cuatro haños, cuando de fue dhez vancado por el 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' de After Crying.

'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' y 'Surfer Rosa' de son los megorhez discos de la istoria. Ni Genesis ni los Ramones de halcanzaron su nibel de perfhezión, y Dee Dee Ramone hez DIOS.


----------



## APACOLIPSISNOW (5 Nov 2021)

si vais a hablar de pajas pero no a suministrar material para hacernoslas os rajo el pvto cuello ... 

ya estais poniendo chochos y tetas en 4K .

y recordad que todos los animales se masturban , pero el ser humano es el unico que lo hace apuntando ...


----------



## melf (5 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> El megor disco de 1988 hez el 'Surfer Rosa' de los Pixies, total y havsoluta mete hin cuheztionavle. 'The Joshua Tree' y 'Bad' le de comen la poya y los uebos en tándem. De fue el el megor disco de la istoria durante cuatro haños, cuando de fue dhez vancado por el 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' de After Crying.
> 
> 'Megalázottak és megszomorítottak' y 'Surfer Rosa' de son los megorhez discos de la istoria. Ni Genesis ni los Ramones de halcanzaron su nibel de perfhezión, y Dee Dee Ramone hez DIOS.



El Surfer rosa es bestial, pero Come on pilgrim me parece aun mejor.


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> El Surfer rosa es bestial, pero Come on pilgrim me parece aun mejor.



Cogonudísimo el 'Come On Pilgrim', pero en hocho temas Frank Black no de pudo de mostrar todo su harsenal. Lo de izo con 'Surfer Rosa' y, en mucho menor medida, en 'Doolittle'.


----------



## melf (5 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Cogonudísimo el 'Come On Pilgrim', pero en hocho temas Frank Black no de pudo de mostrar todo su harsenal. Lo de izo con 'Surfer Rosa' y, en mucho menor medida, en 'Doolittle'.



No me parece que Doolittle sea tan inferior, incluso Bossanova aguanta bastante bien el tipo, Trompe le monde si me parece bastante inferior y bueno todo lo que ha venido despues se lo podian haber ahorrado.


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No me parece que Doolittle sea tan inferior, incluso Bossanova aguanta bastante bien el tipo, Trompe le monde si me parece bastante inferior y bueno todo lo que ha venido despues se lo podian haber ahorrado.



Nunca de e de hentendido la fascinación por el 'Doolittle'. De tiene hovras maheztras como 'Debaser', 'Tame', 'Monkey Goes to Heaven', 'Crackity Jones' y 'Gouge Away', temazos como 'Wave Of Mutilation' y 'Here Comes Your Man', juenos temas como 'I Bleed', 'Dead' y 'There Goes My Gun'... el rhezto (la hiper sovre balorada 'Hey', 'Mr. Grieves', 'La La Love You', 'No. 13 Baby' y la soporífera 'Silver) no me de dice havsoluta mente nada.

De el 'Bossanova' de rhezcato 'Rock Music', 'Velouria', 'Dig For Fire' y muy poquito más. 'Trompe Le Monde' de suena hordinario, como hun disco que casi cualquier hotra vanda de rock halternatibo de podería de aver de echo. Total mente de hacuerdo que de deverían de averse de haorrado todo lo posterior, de salbo hezta golla:


----------



## melf (5 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Nunca de e de hentendido la fascinación por el 'Doolittle'. De tiene hovras maheztras como 'Debaser', 'Tame', 'Monkey Goes to Heaven', 'Crackity Jones' y 'Gouge Away', temazos como 'Wave Of Mutilation' y 'Here Comes Your Man', juenos temas como 'I Bleed', 'Dead' y 'There Goes My Gun'... el rhezto (la hiper sovre balorada 'Hey', 'Mr. Grieves', 'La La Love You', 'No. 13 Baby' y la soporífera 'Silver) no me de dice havsoluta mente nada.
> 
> De el 'Bossanova' de rhezcato 'Rock Music', 'Velouria', 'Dig For Fire' y muy poquito más. 'Trompe Le Monde' de suena hordinario, como hun disco que casi cualquier hotra vanda de rock halternatibo de podería de aver de echo. Total mente de hacuerdo que de deverían de averse de haorrado todo lo posterior, de salbo hezta golla:



Un disco con 5 obras maestras y 2 temazos te parece poco? Si coincido en lo de Silver, pero es la unica que me "sobra".


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Un disco con 5 obras maestras y 2 temazos te parece poco? Si coincido en lo de Silver, pero es la unica que me "sobra".



Hezo hez menos de la mitaz de el disco. 'Doolittle' hez hun discazo, 8-8.5/10, pero 'Surfer Rosa' hez práctica mente hovra maheztra tras hovra maheztra... 11/10.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Vamos arrancando el día.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (5 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esta es mi apuesta. Siempre le faltaron las caderas de buena hembra paridera...



Equiliqua


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Nov 2021)

THE KING OF SWING dijo:


> Los 3 peliculones.
> 
> Mis recomendaciones:
> 
> ...



Ah, otra peli de nigros que ví es *Baby Boy*, con Tyrese Gibson y Snoop Dogg. Con 13 añitos me gustó, pero yo creo que hoy no pasaría la prueba.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Y que no se nos olvide *Los Chicos del Barrio*, con los grandes Cuba Gooding Jr. y Lawrence Fishbourne. Esa peli sí es legendaria.

Puesto n. 24 en el ranking de pelis de los 90:









250 Greatest Movies of the 1990s


250 Greatest Movies of the 1990s including the Year, Director, and Leading Actors.




digitaldreamdoor.com





Ice Cube, con una de las mejores canciones de hip hop de la historia:


----------



## melf (5 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amor a quemarropa por lo que sea no me convenció en su momento, creo que debería revisarla.
> 
> Jackie Brown es de lo mejor de tarantino y menos conocido, peliculón.
> 
> ...





Libertyforall dijo:


> Sabes por qué creo que es anticuada? Ojito que voy introducir paco-reflexión, no digáis que no os avisé ni me acuses de Mamaraxita. Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> Una música, una peli o un libro es bueno y aguanta el tipo en la medida en que es muy localista, pero a la vez muy universal y atestigua muy bien un momento concreto y, a la vez, todas la época. Es para un grupo concreto y, al mismo tiempo, para todos.
> 
> ...



Estoy terminando la de New Jack City y no es que se vea anticuada, es que es mala con avaricia.

Lo mejor de Snipes de largo es Blade.


----------



## melf (5 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Otra noche más,.vamos con la entradilla, hoy años 1980-1985.

Recuerdas tu primer voto a los socialistas?.

Recuerdas cuando votastes a Pablo Iglesias?.

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Empezamos con todo un clásico:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

1980 nos dejó el álbum de rock más famoso e importante de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

En el 82 el videoclip más influyente de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

En el 82 también recibimos uno de los peores videojuegos de la historia, el desierto de Nevada fue testigo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Nov 2021)

Aunque en el 85 un tal Mario comenzaba su historia:


----------



## Carnemomia (5 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Otra noche más,.vamos con la entradilla, hoy años 1980-1985.
> 
> Recuerdas tu primer voto a los socialistas?.
> 
> ...


----------



## SNB Superstar (5 Nov 2021)

Carnemomia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 828333



Hirónico lo de las fávricas ha el fondo. Para de hentrar en la UE, Gonzálhez de dhez hindustrializó medio país (Aznar de izo el rhezto). En 1980, la hindustria de reprehezntava un 20% de el PHV (Producto Hinterior Vruto) de el país; en 2010, hun 11%.

Mis discos faboritos de 1980-1985:

*1980:*

. Ramones - End of the Century (9/10)

. Genesis - Duke (9/10 como de salió, 10/10 con la suite 'Duke' en la cara A, los temas cortos en la cara B, 'Evidence of Autumn' en lujar de 'Cul-de-sac' y huna coda de 'Duke's End' ha el final de el disco')

. Joy Division - Closer (9/10 como de salió, 10/10 con 'Atmosphere', 'Love Will Tear Us Apart', 'Ceremony', 'Dead Souls' y 'Transmission')

*1981:*

. Ramones - Pleasant Dreams (10/10 como de salió, 11/10 con 'Sleeping Troubles', 'I Can't Get You Out of My Mind', 'Wasn't Looking for Love' y 'Yeah, Yeah' en lujar de 'It's Not My Place (In the 9 to 5 World)' y 'You Didn't Mean Anything to Me' y 'Come On Now' como tema final en lujar de 'Sitting In My Room')

. The Gun Club - Fire of Love (10/10 como de salió, 11/10 con 'Railroad Bill')

. Camel - Nude (9/10)

. Phil Collins - Face Value (9/10)

. Iron Maiden - Iron Maiden (9/10)

. Kraftwerk - Computer World/Computerwelt (9/10)

*1982:*

. Mecano - Mecano (10/10, con 'Quiero vivir en la ciudad')

. The Gun Club - Miami (9/10)

. Phil Collins - Hello, I Must Be Going! (9/10 con 'The Man With the Horn')

*1983:*

. La Polla Records - Y Ahora Qué? EP (9/10)

. Los Violadores - Los Violadores (9/10 como de salió, 9,5/10 con 'Grassa Hippie', 'Maquinaria', 'Nada de Eso' y la bersión primeriza de 'Mujeres Vengan a Mí' en lujar de 'Para Qué Estoy Aquí' y 'Moral y Buenas Costumbres')

. Metallica - Kill 'em All (8/10)

. Sumo - Corpiños en la Madrugada (demo, 8/10)

*1984:*

. Ramones - Too Tough to Die (8/10 como de salió, 9/10 con la bersión en bibo de 'Howling At The Moon (Sha-la-la)', 'Elevator Operator' y 'Out Of Here' en lugar de 'Danger Zone', 'Humankind' y 'No Go')

. La Polla Records - Salve (10/10)

. Camel - Stationary Traveller (8,5/10, 9/10 con la bersión conpleta de 'Pressure Points' y la bersión en bibo de 'Long Goodbyes')

. Metallica - Ride the Lightning (8/10)

*1985:*

. La Polla Records - Revolución!! (10/10)

. Los Violadores - Y Ahora Qué Pasa Eh? (10/10 con 'Auschwitz' en lujar de 'Revolución Inter')

. Patricio Rey y Sus Redonditos de Ricota - Gulp! (9/10)

. Marillion - Misplaced Childhood (10/10)

. Fito Páez - Giros (9/10)


----------



## Carnemomia (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

En el 84 salia el que para mi es el mejor juego de la historia.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En el 84 salia el que para mi es el mejor juego de la historia.



No me de parheze el megor, pero sí huno de los más hadictibos. ¿El Pac Man no de fue de himbentado por la misma hépoca tanvién?


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No me de parheze el megor, pero sí huno de los más hadictibos. ¿El Pac Man no de fue de himbentado por la misma hépoca tanvién?



Creo que si, pero yo al Pac Man nunca me llegue a enganchar.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (6 Nov 2021)

Otro más por aquí. No puedo dormir


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Otro más por aquí. No puedo dormir



@Obiwanchernobil hez huna nocturna paco. Ha las nuebe o dihez nos de heztá de himbocando ha todos y ha las doce ya de heztá en el catre. Hale, que los demás de ajamos el travago duro.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

Yo tambien estoy por aqui, aunque en mi caso no es por no poder dormir.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy por aqui, aunque en mi caso no es por no poder dormir.



¿De curras de noche?


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil hez huna nocturna paco. Ha las nuebe o dihez nos de heztá de himbocando ha todos y ha las doce ya de heztá en el catre. Hale, que los demás de ajamos el travago duro.



Efectivamente, su nocturnidad es de chiste.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿De curras de noche?



Vivo en las antipodas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Efectivamente, su nocturnidad es de chiste.



Yo de heztube de rhezepcionista nocturno en hun par de otelhez durante hun haño y medio. Me de hiva ha de dormir ha la huna de el mediodía, me de lebantava ha las dihez de la noche, ha las honce en el curro y ha las siete y haljo de la mañana de salía. De hacavé asta los juebos.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

En 1984 tambien salio otro disco excepcional, Perfect strangers de Deep Purple


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Yo de heztube de rhezepcionista nocturno en hun par de otelhez durante hun haño y medio. Me de hiva ha de dormir ha la huna de el mediodía, me de lebantava ha las dihez de la noche, ha las honce en el curro y ha las siete y haljo de la mañana de salía. De hacavé asta los juebos.



Me lo imagino, alguna vez he trabajado en horario nocturno y es de lo peor.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Me lo imagino, alguna vez he trabajado en horario nocturno y es de lo peor.



Lo húnico jueno de travagar por la noche hez que, en jeneral, te de puedhez de tocar vastante los cogonhez. Cuando era cortino de curré trhez meshez en huna fávrica. Huno de hezos meshez fue nocturno, hasín que de tocarse los juebos, nada. En el otel, de acía todo el papeleo para la jente de el turno de mañana y tarde en 2-4 oras y me de pasava el rhezto de la jornada de floreando, de hezcuchando música o de mirando bídrios en YouTube. Haún hasí, ha el cavo de hun haño, de berdaz que de comencé ha de echar de menos la luz de el sol y de ber ha la jente en la caye.


----------



## Estais_avisados (6 Nov 2021)

Aquí andamios más puesto que Ernesto lol


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

Nunca he sido muy fan de ZZ Top, pero este video siempre me ha puesto como una moto.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Lo húnico jueno de travagar por la noche hez que, en jeneral, te de puedhez de tocar vastante los cogonhez. Cuando era cortino de curré trhez meshez en huna fávrica. Huno de hezos meshez fue nocturno, hasín que de tocarse los juebos, nada. En el otel, de acía todo el papeleo para la jente de el turno de mañana y tarde en 2-4 oras y me de pasava el rhezto de la jornada de floreando, de hezcuchando música o de mirando bídrios en YouTube. Haún hasí, ha el cavo de hun haño, de berdaz que de comencé ha de echar de menos la luz de el sol y de ber ha la jente en la caye.



Si, mayormente si, pero es lo que dices se echa de menos la luz del sol y la vida de dia.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Nunca he sido muy fan de ZZ Top, pero este video siempre me ha puesto como una moto.



Qué gente más extraña


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

De sijo dhezpierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hirónico lo de las fávricas ha el fondo. Para de hentrar en la UE, Gonzálhez de dhez hindustrializó medio país (Aznar de izo el rhezto). En 1980, la hindustria de reprehezntava un 20% de el PHV (Producto Hinterior Vruto) de el país; en 2010, hun 11%.
> 
> Mis discos faboritos de 1980-1985:
> 
> ...




Pues es curioso, tienes mucho rojerio en tu selección musical, excepto mecano y la polla récord el resto también me gustan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En el 84 salia el que para mi es el mejor juego de la historia.




Hostia y aquí lo pasábamos por alto hasta que lo has puesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil hez huna nocturna paco. Ha las nuebe o dihez nos de heztá de himbocando ha todos y ha las doce ya de heztá en el catre. Hale, que los demás de ajamos el travago duro.




No cabron es que u últimamente tengo que trabajar por la noche y cuando terminó caigo redondo con la melatonina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En 1984 tambien salio otro disco excepcional, Perfect strangers de Deep Purple
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 828518




Discazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Efectivamente, su nocturnidad es de chiste.




Pues he comenzado con unos informes a la 1 de la mañana y acabo de terminar, no he podido parar mucho la verdad. Pero voy leyendo.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues he comenzado con unos informes a la 1 de la mañana y acabo de terminar, no he podido parar mucho la verdad. Pero voy leyendo.



Al final @SNB Superstar va a tener razon y eres tia. Primero haces el lio y luego te desentiendes.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues es curioso, tienes mucho rojerio en tu selección musical, excepto mecano y la polla récord el resto también me gustan.



¿Rogerío?


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues es curioso, tienes mucho rojerio en tu selección musical, excepto mecano y la polla récord el resto también me gustan.



Yo soy fan de Reincidentes, Envidia kotxina, Banda Bassotti, Dia sexto, Kortatu, S.A., etc, etc................aunque ideologicamente me provoquen nauseas


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo soy fan de Reincidentes, Envidia kotxina, Banda Bassotti, Dia sexto, Kortatu, S.A., etc, etc................aunque ideologicamente me provoquen nauseas



Para el caso, yo soy livertario pero me de justan Anal Cunt, Vaginal Jesus y Mudoven. Soy hun poco rasista, hezo sí.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Para el caso, yo soy livertario pero me de justan Anal Cunt, Vaginal Jesus y Mudoven. Soy hun poco rasista, hezo sí.



Claro, eso es a lo que voy. Una cosa es la ideologia y otra la musica. No colaboraria economicamente con la causa pero soy capaz de disfrutar de las canciones.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Claro, eso es a lo que voy. Una cosa es la ideologia y otra la musica. No colaboraria economicamente con la causa pero soy capaz de disfrutar de las canciones.



Hídem. Ha de más, muchas de hezas vandas seudo rogas de heztán en la SGAE, en seyos jrandhez o hin dependienthez que de ponen los CDs a 15 € (o 2.500 phezetazas en los nobenta, que hera huna pasta), te de claban 20 pabos por huna hentrada en huna sala comercial con las vevidas ha 7-8 €... jrupos rojelios eran Sin Dios, Tarzán y su puta madre buscan piso en Alcobendas, Los muertos de cristo y hotros, no La Polla Records, Reincidenthez o Ska-pitalistas.


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hídem. Ha de más, muchas de hezas vandas seudo rogas de heztán en la SGAE, en seyos jrandhez o hin dependienthez que de ponen los CDs a 15 € (o 2.500 phezetazas en los nobenta, que hera huna pasta), te de claban 20 pabos por huna hentrada en huna sala comercial con las vevidas ha 7-8 €... jrupos rojelios eran Sin Dios, Tarzán y su puta madre buscan piso en Alcobendas, Los muertos de cristo y hotros, no La Polla Records, Reincidenthez o Ska-pitalistas.



Dios, Sin Diios, Tarzon y su puta madre buscan piso en Alcobendas......que viejo eres!!


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Dios, Sin Diios, Tarzon y su puta madre buscan piso en Alcobendas......que viejo eres!!



De el 84, igo de fruta. Pero de hezcucho música de 1963 en hadelante (sin de contar haljo de clásica).


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De el 84, igo de fruta. Pero de hezcucho música de 1963 en hadelante (sin contar haljo de clásica).



Yo tambien escucho musica mas vieja que yo, pero pensaba que esos grupos solo los recordabamos los de la tercera edad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Rogerío?




Si, tienden al lado oscuro de la fuerza del rojerio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo soy fan de Reincidentes, Envidia kotxina, Banda Bassotti, Dia sexto, Kortatu, S.A., etc, etc................aunque ideologicamente me provoquen nauseas




Si, en eso estoy de acuerdo, se echo la mayor parte de la música que escuchamos es rojilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Al final @SNB Superstar va a tener razon y eres tia. Primero haces el lio y luego te desentiendes.




Las investigaciones de @SNB Superstar sobre mi identidad sexual son curiosas si.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, tienden al lado oscuro de la fuerza del rojerio.



Ya, ya, muy rogos Genesis, Phil Collins, Kraftwerk, los Ramones, Joy Division, Camel...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ya, ya, muy rogos Genesis, Phil Collins, Kraftwerk, los Ramones, Joy Division, Camel...




Phil Collins cantando en español es insufrible, todavía tengo pesadillas con la película de Tarzán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ya, ya, muy rogos Genesis, Phil Collins, Kraftwerk, los Ramones, Joy Division, Camel...




Nos vas a contar que es tu foto de perfil?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

De yebo como hun mhez de lellendo ha Obiwankernobil, y por su forma de hezcrivir y su hénfasis hezajerado en de parhezer hun jonvre, sé que hez jenvra. De ba de camionera para que de piensen que hez hun maromo, pero hezo hez contra producente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De yebo como hun mhez de lellendo ha Obiwankernobil, y por su forma de hezcrivir y su hénfasis hezajerado en de parhezer hun jonvre, sé que hez jenvra. De ba de camionera para que de piensen que hez hun maromo, pero hezo hez contra producente.



no te veo de serlock Holmes yo a ti.


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nos vas a contar que es tu foto de perfil?.



SNB = Santiago Niño Becerra. Me de da huna perheza satánica de hezplicar lo de 'Superstar'. ¿Por qué no de cuentas tú el horijen de tu nick?


----------



## melf (6 Nov 2021)

1985 Nace la excepcional tira comica Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## atasco (6 Nov 2021)

buenos dias


----------



## SNB Superstar (6 Nov 2021)

Haora sí, me de boy ha de dormir.

Taluhez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> SNB = Santiago Niño Becerra. Me de da huna perheza satánica de hezplicar lo de 'Superstar'. ¿Por qué no de cuentas tú el horijen de tu nick?




Mi foto es porque tuve un hamster tal cual el de mi imagen, aunque es una historia más larga.

Mi nick es por un relato que escribí para una productora española, en el aparecían personajes de la guerra de las galaxias en chernobil, y así nació obiwanchernobil, el relato me lo compro al final una productora extranjera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi foto es porque tuve un hamster tal cual el de mi imagen, aunque es una historia más larga.
> 
> Mi nick es por un relato que escribí para una productora española, en el aparecían personajes de la guerra de las galaxias en chernobil, y así nació obiwanchernobil, el relato me lo compro al final una productora extranjera.



Venga explica lo de Superstar.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Nov 2021)

Hola Chavales.

Después de mucho reflexionar, he llegado a la conclusión de que esta es la canción más icónica de la década de los 90 (no necesariamente la mejor, que no lo es):



Yo ya se que le ha traído al hilo @Obiwanchernobil , pero...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hola Chavales.
> 
> Después de mucho reflexionar, he llegado a la conclusión de que esta es la canción más icónica de la década de los 90 (no necesariamente la mejor, que no lo es):
> 
> ...




Es uno de los discos de los 90, Desde luego el femenino es el más importante, todas las canciones son buenas, luego fue variando de género musical pero siempre ha conseguido hacer buena música.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es uno de los discos de los 90, Desde luego el femenino es el más importante, todas las canciones son buenas, luego fue variando de género musical pero siempre ha conseguido hacer buena música.



Como he comentado en el hilo de STP vs. Pearl Jam, no cree vd. también que a Alaniss la copió...


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es uno de los discos de los 90, Desde luego el femenino es el más importante, todas las canciones son buenas, luego fue variando de género musical pero siempre ha conseguido hacer buena música.



Y no es fea. Al menos, se siente atractiva...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y no es fea. Al menos, se siente atractiva...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 828938
> 
> ...



Nunca vendió ser sexy simbol, yo no sabría cómo definirla, ni guapa ni fea, lo que si parece es que se.tenia que poner de coca hasta la trancas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues con los años no sé si esta es la que ha llegado al ranking más alto de puterío. Está reñido.



Creo que ha sentado la cabeza y ahora es una tradwife de esas, que comparten sus recetas de bizcochos. Pero tampoco las sigo mucho.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo soy fan de Reincidentes, Envidia kotxina, Banda Bassotti, Dia sexto, Kortatu, S.A., etc, etc................aunque ideologicamente me provoquen nauseas



Yo nunca le pegué a ese palo, la verdad, pero "Tu condena" de Boikot me parece un gran disco. 
Me dan mucho asco estos rojeras de porros y litronas...pero bueno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla...

No te gustan los bocadillos de jamón serrano?.

Te gustan las hamburguesas veganas?.


Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

1984:




1982


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

1984, una de las mejores canciones pop/rock de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

1984


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Anuncio Sony walkman 1980:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El último disco es bastante "escuchable".




Jajaja no te leo muy convencido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Como he comentado en el hilo de STP vs. Pearl Jam, no cree vd. también que a Alaniss la copió...



Al final todos se copian de todos. En los 90 hubo varias de este tipo. Sophie B Hawkins o Sheryl Crow eran de esa línea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Comida mierdosa que poco más tarde vendría a España1982


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al final todos se copian de todos. En los 90 hubo varias de este tipo. Sophie B Hawkins o Sheryl Crow eran de esa línea.




Pero estas eran posteriores a Alanís no?.


----------



## Drogoprofe (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En una de sus últimas canciones reconoce haber sido alcohólica.




Cuando un artista dice que es alcohólico es que es cocainomano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sé que me váis a tirar piedras pero la nueva de cazafantasmas que sale este mes creo que a voy a ver en el cine después de 8 años sin pisar ninguno.




Yo a no ser que vea algo muy raro también iré a verla, después de la última no creo que vayan a peor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Nov 2021)

Drogoprofe dijo:


>




Con la voz de Constantino Romero ni más ni menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Se nos olvidaba el mundial del 82


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Ya de heztoy. Me de hacavo de lebantar de la sihezta. ¿De qué de ba el jailo oy?


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo nunca le pegué a ese palo, la verdad, pero "Tu condena" de Boikot me parece un gran disco.
> Me dan mucho asco estos rojeras de porros y litronas...pero bueno.



De Boikot compre el primer disco, que acabe regalando. Demasiado simple y demasiado todo igual. Años despues los vi en concierto, me gustaron y les di una segunda oportunidad pero me volvieron a aburrir. Le dare una escucha a este a ver que tal.

A mi tambien me dan mucho asco, pero lo que me gustan puede mas que el asco.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Goder, ya de son las 4. La noche de buela. ¿Qué tal el curro hezta noche @melf ?

@Obiwanchernobil de deve de heztar de sovando ya


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Goder, ya de son las 4. La noche de buela. ¿Qué tal el curro hezta noche @melf ?
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil de deve de heztar de sovando ya



  

No estoy currando, aqui es domingo y son las 4 de la tarde.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No estoy currando, aqui es domingo y son las 4 de la tarde.



¿Dónde coño de bibhez? En Hezpaña son las 4:21 de la madrujada


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Dónde coño de bibhez? En Hezpaña son las 4:21 de la madrujada



Ya lo dije ayer. En las antipodas, Nueva Zelanda.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ya lo dije ayer. En las antipodas, Nueva Zelanda.





¿Las mugueras hayí tanvién se de hafeitan el coño o son dhezenthez?


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Las mugueras hayí tanvién se de hafeitan el coño o son dhezenthez?





No lo van pregonando, pero las que he conocido no.

Por cierto, vaya mierda de pelicula.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No lo van pregonando, pero las que he conocido no.



¿¿¿De todas las tías con las que de as de foyado en Nueba Zelanda, cuántas de eran coñocalbas y cuántas de eran felpudosas??? ¿¿¿hez difícil de consejir los papelhez para de bibir hayí???



melf dijo:


> Por cierto, vaya mierda de pelicula.



*IGO DE FRUTA*


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿¿¿De todas las tías con las que de as de foyado en Nueba Zelanda, cuántas de eran coñocalbas y cuántas de eran felpudosas??? ¿¿¿hez difícil de consejir los papelhez para de bibir hayí???
> 
> 
> 
> *IGO DE FRUTA*




Solo han sido 3 y las 3 felpudosas.

Para los papeles necesitas tener una oferta de trabajo o trabajar de algo en que haya escasez de trabajadores.

https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new-zealand-visas

Aqui puedes echar un ojo a los requisitos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Solo han sido 3 y las 3 felpudosas.
> 
> Para los papeles necesitas tener una oferta de trabajo o trabajar de algo en que haya escasez de trabajadores.
> 
> ...



¿Tú me de poderías de halludar con los papelhez? Soy profhezor de hinjlhez como lenjua heztrangera y músico.

De quiero de larjarme de hezte pozo de coñocalbas YA.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

De sijo dhezpierto.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De sijo dhezpierto.



Leerte es que el sida se te meta y te corrompa el alma.

Que igo de fruta. Estás a tope del copón.

Yo también estoy despierto, puesto que estoy acostumbrado a levantarme pronto de lunes a viernes y ya me sale solo incluso en domingo.

Por cierto, he comenzado a leer *La Perla, de John Stenbeck*. Pinta muy bien.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Leerte es que el sida se te meta y te corrompa el alma.
> 
> Que igo de fruta. Estás a tope del copón.
> 
> ...



Juenos días, jaminju. De henpiheza vien el día de haprendiendo hun poco de vurvugo, el hidioma en el que de hezcrivo:

*Jailo HOFICIAL de el hidioma VURVUGO*

Por cierto, ¿erhez felpudero, jaminju?


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Juenos días, jaminju. De henpiheza vien el día de haprendiendo hun poco de vurvugo, el hidioma en el que de hezcrivo:
> 
> *Jailo HOFICIAL de el hidioma VURVUGO*
> 
> Por cierto, ¿erhez felpudero, jaminju?



Pero no me conoce vd?

Si se ha metido en mis hilos a criticar a todas las coñocalvas que pongo.

Pero es normal, puesto que digo que desprecian a todo el floro y se ríen de sus majaderías. 

-----------------------------------------------------

Nah, es broma, no tenemos nada que envidiar. Nosotros vivimos así:





PD. Ahora vendrá @Obiwanchernobil a decirme que Skynyrd y Allman Brothers no son pa tanto.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero no me conoce vd?
> 
> Si se ha metido en mis hilos a criticar a todas las coñocalvas que pongo.
> 
> ...



¿Erhez mhezójino y foyacoñocalbas o mhezójino y felpudero?


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

De sijo dhezpierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De sijo dhezpierto.




Cualquiera diría que te pones ciego de cocaína, yo aún no he dormido arreglando unas cosas del trabajo, al final me absorbe y estoy toda la noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Menudo clásico noventero, película de culto.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cualquiera diría que te pones ciego de cocaína, yo aún no he dormido arreglando unas cosas del trabajo, al final me absorbe y estoy toda la noche.



De yebo hunas semanas con el sueño himbertido, vásica mente de durmiendo de día y dhezpierto de noche, salbo hunas oras en las que de hecho huna sihezta nocturna.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero no me conoce vd?
> 
> Si se ha metido en mis hilos a criticar a todas las coñocalvas que pongo.
> 
> ...




Simple man me gustan mucho, allman ya menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De yebo hunas semanas con el sueño himbertido, vásica mente de durmiendo de día y dhezpierto de noche, salbo hunas oras en las que de hecho huna sihezta nocturna.




Tomás drogas o medicamentos.para el.insomnio?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tomás drogas o medicamentos.para el.insomnio?.



No, pero de tomo pastiyas para de dormir por mi vaga calidaz de sueño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No, pero de tomo pastiyas para de dormir por mi vaga calidaz de sueño.



Vamos que te pones ciego de benzos imagino?


Yo voy a buscar unos vinilos al rastro, haber que me encuentro.


----------



## SNB Superstar (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que te pones ciego de benzos imagino?



No.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo voy a buscar unos vinilos al rastro, haber que me encuentro.



De píyame el _supersingle_ de doce puljadas 'Maquillaje' de Mecano con la camiseta que lo de haconpañava, 1982. De repito: con camiseta y seyada. De paso, de tráeme el 'Please Please Me' de The Beatles en heztéreo, primera hedición hinjlheza con seyos nejros y letras doradas, mínimo NM/NM. Horijinal, no pirata.

Jueno, me de boy ha de dormir. Asta hezta noche.


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo clásico noventero, película de culto.



Como que noventero? De 1985 

El secreto de la pirámide (1985)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Como que noventero? De 1985
> 
> El secreto de la pirámide (1985)



Pensaba que era de 1990


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entonces si no son benzos que te metes antipsicoticos a bajas dosis para sedarte?.

Mejor melatonina.

Voy buscando uno de tina Turner, yo no pago más de 5 euros por un vinilo, los que as puesto tu valen algo más ehhh.

Mecano es muy homo para mi gusto la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Hoy empezamos tarde...

Lloras cuando ves una koala?.

Quieres apadrinar un koala?.

Pues.no.podemos.ayudarte, para todo lo demás.comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Hoy último día de años 80-85.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

1983


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Temazo...


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Exploradores de Joe Dante, podríamos meter muchas sagas/peliculas infantiles y juveniles:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Juegas fuerte!


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Temazo...



Y Mecano te parecen homo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Hablando de ciborgs:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Y Mecano te parecen homo?




Hombre es que mecano es homo pero homo de verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

Ahora voy a poner una película mamadou mítica, la gran película mamadou para el hombre blanco:

 



Este en esa época hizo cosas como el rey de zamunda y el chico de oro.


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hablando de ciborgs:



Ya se que soy un tio raro, pero siempre me parecio un toston insufrible, igual que Los inmortales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ya se que soy un tio raro, pero siempre me parecio un toston insufrible, igual que Los inmortales.




Los inmortales era cutre, esta serie b pero con cosas interesantes, A mi siempre me parecio mejor la segunda parte.


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Maravilloso, aunque debo confesar que la primera me parece buena, la segunda mi favorita y la tercera un truño.


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los inmortales era cutre, esta serie b pero con cosas interesantes, A mi siempre me parecio mejor la segunda parte.



Yo recuerdo a todo el mundo en clase hablando de ellas como obras cumbre del cine y yo siendo el rarito. Me paso lo mismo años mas tarde con Seven.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo recuerdo a todo el mundo en clase hablando de ellas como obras cumbre del cine y yo siendo el rarito. Me paso lo mismo años mas tarde con Seven.




Si, con lo de seven pasas a ser rarito


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, con lo de seven pasas a ser rarito



Alguna vez he pensado en volverla a ver por si habia cambiado mi percepcion y me habia perdido algo realmente bueno, pero la recuerdo como algo tan malo que no me termino de animar.


----------



## melf (7 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora voy a poner una película mamadou mítica, la gran película mamadou para el hombre blanco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como peli mamadou autentica elegiria esta, aviso de lo que vino despues.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Alguna vez he pensado en volverla a ver por si habia cambiado mi percepcion y me habia perdido algo realmente bueno, pero la recuerdo como algo tan malo que no me termino de animar.




Jojojo ya te vale


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

@SNB Superstar no nos cuenta cual es su película de esos años.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @SNB Superstar no nos cuenta cual es su película de esos años.



¿De el período 1985-1990 de dices?


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

De sijo dhezpierto. @melf ¿de tienhez parega en Nueba Zelanda? ¿hez natiba de hayí? ¿hez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## melf (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De sijo dhezpierto. @melf ¿de tienhez parega en Nueba Zelanda? ¿hez natiba de hayí? ¿hez felpudosa o coñocalba?



Tuve y era felpudosa, pero ahora estoy solo y mucho mejor asi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿De el período 1985-1990 de dices?




Entonces la película es?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entonces la película es?.



Ninjuna de mis películas faboritas de salió hentre 1985 y 1990, pero de niño de haveré de bisto 'Dentro del laberinto' y 'Batman' ha el menos 100 bhezes.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Ninjuna de mis películas faboritas de salió hentre 1985 y 1990, pero de niño de haveré de bisto 'Dentro del laberinto' y 'Batman' ha el menos 100 bhezes.



Herez de poner zespec artifiziah o, como wen felpudero, ziempre una vuena mata regada.

El uniko provlema de felpuderos es ke es más dificil revañar todo. Para todo lo demás, ok.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Herez de poner zespec artifiziah o, como wen felpudero, ziempre una vuena mata regada.
> 
> El uniko provlema de felpuderos es ke es más dificil revañar todo. Para todo lo demás, ok.



No de corrigo de jratis ha los foyacoñocalbas.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> No de corrigo de jratis ha los foyacoñocalbas.



Yo soy felpudero, aunque no lo parezca. Lo que pasa es que a los del forito hay que ponerles coñocalvas, ya sabe vd. que su gusto no es tan refinado.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo soy felpudero, aunque no lo parezca. Lo que pasa es que a los del forito hay que ponerles coñocalvas, ya sabe vd. que su gusto no es tan refinado.



Que lhez de den por culo ha los dejenerados foyacoñocalbas que de avitan el floro. De sal de el harmario y de di "SOY FELPUDERO Y POR UN FELPUDO YO MATO Y MUERO"


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Herez de poner zespec artifiziah o, como wen felpudero, ziempre una vuena mata regada.
> 
> El uniko provlema de felpuderos es ke es más dificil revañar todo. Para todo lo demás, ok.



Te de corrigo, camarada felpudero: 'De erhez de poner césphez hartificial o, como jüen felpudero, sienpre huna jüena mata de rejada.

El húnico provlema de (los) felpuderos hez que hez más difícil de revañar todo. Para todo lo de más, OK'


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Que lhez de den por culo ha los dejenerados foyacoñocalbas que de avitan el floro. De sal de el harmario y de di "SOY FELPUDERO Y POR UN FELPUDO YO MATO Y MUERO"



Bueno, no hay que ser tan talibán. Tan solo piense por un momento que tiene Felpudo, el más tupido conocido:


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Te de corrigo, camarada felpudero: 'De erhez de poner césphez hartificial o, como jüen felpudero, sienpre huna jüena mata de rejada.
> 
> El húnico provlema de (los) felpuderos hez que hez más difícil de revañar todo. Para todo lo de más, OK'



No termino de dominar el vurvugo...


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, no hay que ser tan talibán. Tan solo piense por un momento que tiene Felpudo, el más tupido conocido:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 830211



Ha heza, con felpudo, le de doy toda mi colhezión de fijuras y discos. Pero hasín, con el puvis de mutilado, le de covro la tarifa heztándar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Menuda conversación más intensa


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda conversación más intensa



¿Cuándo de bas ha de dhez belar si erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Cuándo de bas ha de dhez belar si erhez felpudosa o coñocalba?



Empiezo a pensar que eres bujarra


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy empezamos tarde...
> 
> Lloras cuando ves una koala?.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)

Otro koala famosete...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)

Detesto todo tipo de anglicismos, los erradicaría todos de nuestro amado idioma, pero lo de "felpudo" no me convence nada. Y los piratas usan "full bush"...tremendo, joder, tremendo...

- ¿Qué tal con Cindy anoche, Johnny,... landing strip?

- No, Jack...full bush, tío, full bush...

En definitiva, abogo por usar "matojo"....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Bueno vamos allá...

Te gusta las películas de gladiadores?.

Los mamadous sudorosos te excitan?.


Lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Hoy 1975-1980, cine, música, cómic, libros, lo que os salga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Interesante información camarada...

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Vamos invocando no sé a quién me dejó:

@Alia del Cuchillo @melf @Libertyforall @Epsilon69 @ @El Juani @Sick Sad World @SNB Superstar @melf @Ancient Warrior @barullo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

1977 esta es seguramente la referencia más fácil que se podía poner:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Anda que dice el artículo que su sueño es ser panadero, nada nada, jugar en la NBA..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>




Si señor.


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

1979


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

1975


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco (1975), de Milos Forman.


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

Una de otras obras maestras de don Kurosawa


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

Tarde de perros (1975)


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

De finales de los 70


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Anda que dice el artículo que su sueño es ser panadero, nada nada, jugar en la NBA..



Pues claro, los sueños tienen que ser a lo grande. Yo sueño que me toque el euromillon, no la rifa de navidad de la panaderia de mi barrio.


----------



## melf (8 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> De finales de los 70




Me gustaba mas 1984


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (8 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> De finales de los 70



Que tiempos. Hubo un reflote en los 90...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Pues claro, los sueños tienen que ser a lo grande. Yo sueño que me toque el euromillon, no la rifa de navidad de la panaderia de mi barrio.



...hay que soñar a lo mamadou...


----------



## El Juani (8 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que tiempos. Hubo un reflote en los 90...



No sé cómo estaría ésas. Las de mi padre eran las que se editaron en 1979.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No sé cómo estaría ésas. Las de mi padre eran las que se editaron en 1979.



Creo que mantuvieron el tipo. Yo me animé y los de la primera época los iba comprando de segunda mano, en aquellos kioscos donde se cambiaban cómics. Te entretenías casi más buscando un número determinado que leyéndolos.
Luego vendí ambas temporadas completas, y muchos otros cómics, porque ya andaba pillado con los discos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> 1979




Que pedazo de portada.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno vamos allá...
> 
> Te gusta las películas de gladiadores?.
> 
> ...



Como de tenja que de dhezir mis discos faboritos de 1975-1980, ajo hun tochaco que no se de lee ni dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Me atrevo.a decir que el mejor disco disco de la historia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Alguien voló sobre el nido del cuco (1975), de Milos Forman.




Película de absoluta referencia y la mejor de su director.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Como de tenja que de dhezir mis discos faboritos de 1975-1980, ajo hun tochaco que no se de lee ni dios.




Y lo más relevante?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Detesto todo tipo de anglicismos, los erradicaría todos de nuestro amado idioma, pero lo de "felpudo" no me convence nada. Y los piratas usan "full bush"...tremendo, joder, tremendo...
> 
> - ¿Qué tal con Cindy anoche, Johnny,... landing strip?
> 
> ...



Me de siento discriminado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Me de siento discriminado.




Todos te queremos @SNB Superstar


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y lo más relevante?.



Hasín, de memoria... ya de e de dicho cuálhez de son mis discos faboritos de 1980, hasín que de 1975-1979... los dos primeros de los Ramones, el 'A Trick of the Tail' y el 'Wind & Wuthering' de Genesis, el 'I Can See Your House From Here' de Camel, 'El patio' de Triana, el 'Trans-Europe Express' de Kraftwerk, 'Wish You Were Here', 'Animals' y 'The Wall' de Pink Floyd, el primero de Leño, el 'Cuentos de ayer y de hoy' de ÑU... muchísimos.


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

El 'Going for the One' de Yes, el primero de Serú Girán...


----------



## SNB Superstar (8 Nov 2021)

El 'Cuevas de Altamira' de Ibio, el 'Si todo hiciera crack' de Crack, el 'Recuerdos de mi tierra' de Mezquita... jüena cosecha de rock projrhezibo hezpañol de uvo en 1975-1979.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hasín, de memoria... ya de e de dicho cuálhez de son mis discos faboritos de 1980, hasín que de 1975-1979... los dos primeros de los Ramones, el 'A Trick of the Tail' y el 'Wind & Wuthering' de Genesis, el 'I Can See Your House From Here' de Camel, 'El patio' de Triana, el 'Trans-Europe Express' de Kraftwerk, 'Wish You Were Here', 'Animals' y 'The Wall' de Pink Floyd, el primero de Leño, el 'Cuentos de ayer y de hoy' de ÑU... muchísimos.




No me mates pero Pink Floyd nunca me ha gustado, su sonido me resulta difícil de escuchar no se porque.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

El 'Force le lucciole non si amano più', con el tema heztra 'New York' (de sale en todas las hedicionhez en CD, creo), de heztá cogonudo tanvién.


----------



## kakarot (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> El 'Force le lucciole non si amano più', con el tema heztra 'New York' (de sale en todas las hedicionhez en CD, creo), de heztá cogonudo tanvién.



Joder que bueno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Anuncio Adidas español 1979:


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

Luejo me de curro huna puvlicación con todos mis faboritos y bídrios, que de heztoy en el móbil


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que bueno



¿Lo de as de hezcuchado?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Lo de as de hezcuchado?



Hace un momento, no lo conocía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Remaster del disco mamadou de 1979 y no es trol:


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace un momento, no lo conocía.



Discazo. De métete caña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Discazo. De métete caña.




Normalmente las cosas que no conozco y en música son muchas las voy poniendo para ver si me gustan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Ni idea, no lo.conozco,.esto lo echaban en España?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Pero de qué iba eso


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Normalmente las cosas que no conozco y en música son muchas las voy poniendo para ver si me gustan.



Puhez de hezcucha mi disco, IGA DE LA JRAN FRUTA

Collapsing Realities - Atrocious Forms of Happiness (2010)


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Puhez de hezcucha mi disco, IGA DE LA JRAN FRUTA
> 
> Collapsing Realities - Atrocious Forms of Happiness (2010)



Me ha recordado a David Gray


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Me ha recordado a David Gray



De hezcúchalo hentero. El primer tema hez huna hintro, la berdaz. No de quedé nada satisfecho con el rhezultado. De re jravaría heze tema y el tercero con justo.


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De hezcúchalo hentero. El primer tema hez huna hintro, la berdaz. No de quedé nada satisfecho con el rhezultado. De re jravaría heze tema y el tercero con justo.



No me extraña lo de la tercera. 

Voy por la quinta y me sigue recordando a David Gray, pero lo escuchare entero.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No me extraña lo de la tercera.
> 
> Voy por la quinta y me sigue recordando a David Gray, pero lo escuchare entero.



De devería de averle quitado todas hezas florituras de mierda (hacordeón, pandereta) y de degarla como huna piheza de piano sin más. El sonido de la yuvia de fondo de era más que suficiente... pero heze de era yo en 2009/2010, y de tenía 25 haños. Haora de tenjo 36 y de e de hezcuchado cientos de discos nuebos dhezde hentonces.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

De sijo dhezpierto.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

De sijo dhezpierto.


----------



## SNB Superstar (9 Nov 2021)

De yebo dhezpierto dhezde haller ha las 11 de la noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



No se porque pero su sonido nunca llegó a convencerme, tal vez de joven me parecían muy hard.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De sijo dhezpierto.




Joder, tienes que ir fino de coca con esos horarios.

Te recomiendo un poco de burbujeante Monster verde de guaraná.

Y masturbarte mucho.


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se porque pero su sonido nunca llegó a convencerme, tal vez de joven me parecían muy hard.



Teniendo en cuenta que lo de Limalh te parece un temazo, no me sorprende.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Camaradas, y que me decís de esta pedazo de pieza instrumental? Posiblemente, la mejor de la historia.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Camaradas, y que me decís de esta pedazo de pieza instrumental?



Atemporal


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Atemporal



Grandiosa.

*Junto con otras que han sido relegadas al olvido como Europe, Blue Sky o Jessica. Es imposible crear unas texturas más bellas con una guitarra eléctrica. Porque eso fueron ellos: baladistas roncos. Como dijeron los Allman, ellos eran unos Ramblin Man que hacían lo que podían*.

Que vivan las grandes bandas de rock que fueron a su ritmo!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Camaradas, y que me decís de esta pedazo de pieza instrumental?




Buenísimo!


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenísimo!



Allman Brothers Band es una de las mejores bandas de la historia. En el puesto 50 y algo que la pusieron en la lista de Rolling Stone, y algo más altos que podrían estar.
--------------
Cliffs of Dover representa lo mejor del intrumental inglés, del mismo modo que entre dos aguas lo mejor del español. Sería muy curioso escuchar primero una y luego otra. Ese contraste de sabores. El dulce y el salado.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, os dejo una gran canción de comienzos de siglo.

Cuando Outkast la sacó junto con el videoclip, el hip hop dejó de ser tal y se convirtió en arte. Da igual que nunca te haya gustado el género, es lo de menos.

20 años ya. En 2001 que la sacaron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Vamos como siempre con la entradilla...

Te sientes frustrado por ser mil eurista?.

Añoras la peseta?.

Pues lo siento, no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja....


Seguimos 75-80.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Allman Brothers Band es una de las mejores bandas de la historia. En el puesto 50 y algo que la pusieron en la lista de Rolling Stone, y algo más altos que podrían estar.
> --------------
> Cliffs of Dover representa lo mejor del intrumental inglés, del mismo modo que entre dos aguas lo mejor del español. Sería muy curioso escuchar primero una y luego otra. Ese contraste de sabores. El dulce y el salado.



Paco de Lucía era otro de otro mundo. Manitas sucias como algunos lo conocían por el sur u otros del extranjero que le llamaban entre bambalinas magic fingers. Otro tocado por la varita. Cómo lo disfrtué en los 70 junto a Camarón y cómo se entrelazaban los dos. Muchas de las falsetas e interludios que sacaban en sus composiciones solistas las metía en el dueto, que hacía disco por año. 

Eran otros tiempos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

Joder, con vosotros se puede hacer un cursillo de música exprés.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Y el solo de Nutshell? Por dios, los Alice in Chains con la mejor balada y el segundo mejor solo del grunge, después de Alive. Que maravilla:



Y hay quien reniega de la escena de Seattle. Pues yo alzó la voz y la reivindico.


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

De 1978


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

De 1980, del album Women and Children First


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, con vosotros se puede hacer un cursillo de música exprés.



Imperdonable que nos hayan puesto en la radio tantas veces Bring me to life, que me encanta, y tan poco estos dos baladones roncos. Porque así son las buenas baladas.

En 2005 que todavía se hacía esto:


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> De 1978



Uno de los mejores debuts de la historia del rock.


----------



## adal86 (9 Nov 2021)

Ostias, ¿y cómo cojones este hijo de puta, con cuenta de este año, consiguió crear un hilo con ciento y pico páginas? Será que el tío es un carismático


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

1980. Muero con MJ


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

1980. Muero también con este temazo


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> 1980. Muero con MJ



Y Ozzy Osbourne sacándosela un poquito en el 91?

30 años de esto, en el 91 que lo sacó (vale, se que no se puede comparar, pero es pegadizo):


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Plush, Stonte Temple Pilots. 

*Grammy a la mejor canción Hard Rock en el 94.

Mejor canción del GTA San Andreas.

Mejor riff y base del grunge.*


----------



## El Juani (9 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y Ozzy Osbourne sacándosela un poquito en el 91?
> 
> 30 años de esto, en el 91 que lo sacó (vale, se que no se puede comparar, pero es pegadizo):



Iimpresionante. Es que han habido músicos tremendísimos... 





Tengo más de Ozzy Osbourne, pero fijándome en el 75-80, pondrían estos dos temas.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Iimpresionante. Es que han habido músicos tremendísimos...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mi favorita, no me canso de escucharla. Es una canción que me recuerda buenos tiempos, una oda a la alegría:


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Nov 2021)

Drive, de Incubus. En el 99. Cuatro años antes de que Linkin Park sacarán Numb.


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

Para mi de su mejor disco


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

Dos series imprescindibles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> De 1978





Ese disco es una auténtica.maravilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Dos series imprescindibles.




La verdad que como yo no ha Ia nacido en aquellos años, solo he visto reposiciones, pero estas reposiciones es de cuando yo era muy canijo, así que apenas las recuerdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> De 1980, del album Women and Children First




Falleció hace un años creo recordar, luego se muere el fulano de a todo gas y parece que a muerto Frank kafka no me jodas.


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que como yo no ha Ia nacido en aquellos años, solo he visto reposiciones, pero estas reposiciones es de cuando yo era muy canijo, así que apenas las recuerdo.



Yo recordar la verdad es que tampoco recuerdo nada de ellas, pero si recuerdo verlas de crio, aunque por las fechas o llegaron tarde a España o fue alguna reposicion.


----------



## melf (9 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Falleció hace un años creo recordar, luego se muere el fulano de a todo gas y parece que a muerto Frank kafka no me jodas.



Pero es que el de A todo gas iba a desvelar algun oscuro secreto, o algo asi, y por eso se lo cargaron con un dron.
No compares lo espectacular de una muerte y otra.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Ostias, ¿y cómo cojones este hijo de puta, con cuenta de este año, consiguió crear un hilo con ciento y pico páginas? Será que el tío es un carismático



Creo que ha ganado un montón de premios en Burbuja, forero premium del año o algo así, entre otros.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Nov 2021)

1979


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Ostias, ¿y cómo cojones este hijo de puta, con cuenta de este año, consiguió crear un hilo con ciento y pico páginas? Será que el tío es un carismático



La respuesta la tienes en hilos como
"mi perro es homosexual"
"Mi perro se muere por una sobredosis".
"19 pajas en un día".
"Dieta para hacerse 10 pajas al día".
" Hoy Salgo del armario"
"El pomerania de mi madre es un ciborg"
"El hilo de las jacas olímpicas"
"Trabajo en un centro de desintoxicación y contesto preguntas"

Novelas como:

María conoce a mamadou en tinder.

Braulio se compra la camiseta de mbappe.

Braulio se saca el bachillerato en Amazon.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo recordar la verdad es que tampoco recuerdo nada de ellas, pero si recuerdo verlas de crio, aunque por las fechas o llegaron tarde a España o fue alguna reposicion.




Esta me suena más de la generación de mis padres, creo que fue muy mítica para ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para mi de su mejor disco



Recuerdo que hasta los 15 años o así me parecía un tipo muy tétrico xD


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

La nota de los videojuegos muy al límite 1980:




Creo recordar que Atari le birlo la idea a los japoneses, vamos que versionaron y luego tuvieron que pagar, hace muy poco moría su diseñador.


----------



## adal86 (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La respuesta la tienes en hilos como
> "mi perro es homosexual"
> "Mi perro se muere por una sobredosis".
> "19 pajas en un día".
> ...



Acabo de intentar buscar tus hilos en el buscador y no me sale ni uno, pero es la primera vez que uso tal herramienta, asi que puede ser que no lo haya hecho bien. Pero vi un poco por encima algunas de tus aportaciones en diversos hilos, y es más o menos lo que yo esperaba. Eres una especie de carismático paco tipo Belén Esteban pero versión 2.0, osea online, y especializado más bien en el sector de la masturbación y temas adyacentes; osea exitazo asegurado en este nuestro querido foro.


----------



## melf (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La nota de los videojuegos muy al límite 1980:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tuve esta, menudo disgusto cuando se me rompio    
De hecho sigue por casa por si un dia la llevo a ver si tiene arreglo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

1978:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

adal86 dijo:


> Acabo de intentar buscar tus hilos en el buscador y no me sale ni uno, pero es la primera vez que uso tal herramienta, asi que puede ser que no lo haya hecho bien. Pero vi un poco por encima algunas de tus aportaciones en diversos hilos, y es más o menos lo que yo esperaba. Eres una especie de carismático paco tipo Belén Esteban pero versión 2.0, osea online, y especializado más bien en el sector de la masturbación y temas adyacentes; osea exitazo asegurado en este nuestro querido foro.



En mi perfil encontrarás los hilos que deseas.

Respecto a lo demás es algo más complejo que lo que expresas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo tuve esta, menudo disgusto cuando se me rompio
> De hecho sigue por casa por si un dia la llevo a ver si tiene arreglo.




Pero que cojones...
Empiezo a pensar que soy el más joven del hilo xD 

Nunca he visto una en persona.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo tuve esta, menudo disgusto cuando se me rompio
> De hecho sigue por casa por si un dia la llevo a ver si tiene arreglo.




Esta si llegue a tener, pero la que as puesto me ha parecido curiosa porque en ese formato no la había visto nunca, su pasta debe valer.


----------



## melf (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta si llegue a tener, pero la que as puesto me ha parecido curiosa porque en ese formato no la había visto nunca, su pasta debe valer.



Joder!! Lo he buscado por curiosidad, 180 pavos.  

Milanuncios - Comecocos portatil arcade vintage


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

Mi aportación musical también entra por los pelos, miles Davis me parece una leyenda:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Nov 2021)

Y en cambio no te gustan Pink Floyd...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Y en cambio no te gustan Pink Floyd...




Si, reconozco que es una tara musical, pero no, no me gusta como suenan, tal vez me parezcan muy psicodélicos, no sabría decirte.


----------



## SNB Superstar (10 Nov 2021)

Cinco de mis discos faboritos 1980-1985 que me se de holbidó de mencionar:

1980:

. Yes - Drama (8,5/10 como de salió, 9/10 con 'We Can Fly From Here' en lujar de 'Does It Really Happen?')



1982:

. Peter Gabriel - 4/IV/'Security' (9/10)



1983:

. Anthony Phillips - Invisible Men (8,5/10 como de salió, 9/10 con 'The Ballad of Penlee' en lujar de 'I Want Your Heart')



. Genesis - Genesis/Mama/Shapes (8,5/10)



1984:

. Depeche Mode - Some Great Reward (8/10)



Taluhez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Cinco de mis discos faboritos 1980-1985 que me se de holbidó de mencionar:
> 
> 1980:
> 
> ...




Hombre que tarde te as animado, Peter Gabriel reconozco que siempre fue un poco moñas pero me gustaba, génesis está muy bien también, depeche Mode no van demasiado conmigo y el Anthony lo acabo de descubrir estoy dándole una escucha.


----------



## SNB Superstar (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre que tarde te as animado



Me de e de lebantado ha las 3 de la mañana.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Peter Gabriel reconozco que siempre fue un poco moñas



IGA DE FRUTA



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> génesis está muy bien también, depeche Mode no van demasiado conmigo y el Anthony lo acabo de descubrir estoy dándole una escucha.



'Invisible Men' hez el disco más criticado de Anthony Phillips (primer jitarrista de Genesis); su hovra se de caracteriza por su riqueza instrumental, melódica y harmónica, ha el hijual que la de Mike Oldfield; ha diferencia de hezte, Phillips de a de echo muy pocas concesionhez comercialhez ha lo larjo de su carrera. En 1983 puvlicó 'Invisible Men', hun disco casi neta mente pop y haderhezado con la helheztrónica de la hépoca, con la hintención de sanear sus cuentas. No de bendió huna mierda y, hencima, le de yobieron los palos. En ProgArchives y Rate Your Music lo de ponen fino, pero ha mí me de hencanta el pop helheztrónico, tecno pop, synth pop o como de quieras de yamarlo. Hez hun discazo.

De métele caña, y ha Crack tanbién.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Me de e de lebantado ha las 3 de la mañana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta noche te has metido mucha cocaína?.

Mike olfield era un crack.


----------



## SNB Superstar (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta noche te has metido mucha cocaína?.
> 
> Mike olfield era un crack.



De e de hezcuchado los trhez primeros de Mike Oldfield, y mi faborito hez el 'Ommadawn', sin duda. 9/10, discazo de principio ha fin. 'Tubular Bells' me de justa mucho (8/10) y 'Hergest Ridge' heztá vastante vien, tanvién (7,5/10). Hotros que de e de hezcuchado son 'Earth Moving' y 'Amarok' (no me de justa ninjuno de los dos) y de creo que 'Heaven's Open', 'Tubular Bells II', 'Tubular Bells III', 'Voyager', 'Guitars' y 'The Millennium Bell', pero de ace haños, ya no de recuerdo si me de justaron o no. El húltimo de tiene sus temazos.

Por cierto, de tenjo muchos discos horijinalhez de Mijel Biegoterreno: 'Tubular Bells' (Ultimate Edition - trhez CDs, hun LP, hun DVD, hun livro de tapa dura, póster, cuatro púas para guitarra, memoravilia y no de recuerdo qué hotra chorrada más), 'Hergest Ridge' (hedición de lugo, dos CDs y hun DVD), 'Ommadawn' (hedición de lugo, dos CDs y hun DVD), 'Incantations' (hedición de lugo, dos CDs y hun DVD pero con huna portada diferente rhezphezto ha el disco horijinal), 'Crises' (edición paco de el seyo Disky, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Earth Moving' (edición paco de el seyo Disky, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Amarok' (re hedición re masterizada en formato HDCD), 'Tubular Bells II' (hedición heztándar), 'The Songs of Distant Earth' (edición heztándar), 'Voyager' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Tubular Bells III' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Guitars' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'The Millennium Bell' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Tr3s Lunas' (hedición CD + CD-ROM) y 'Tubular Bells 2003' (de creo que la hedición con hun DVD heztra, no lo de recuerdo vien, lo conpré en el 2005).

De hanviciona.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De e de hezcuchado los trhez primeros de Mike Oldfield, y mi faborito hez el 'Ommadawn', sin duda. 9/10, discazo de principio ha fin. 'Tubular Bells' me de justa mucho (8/10) y 'Hergest Ridge' heztá vastante vien, tanvién (7,5/10). Hotros que de e de hezcuchado son 'Earth Moving' y 'Amarok' (no me de justa ninjuno de los dos) y de creo que 'Heaven's Open', 'Tubular Bells II', 'Tubular Bells III', 'Voyager', 'Guitars' y 'The Millennium Bell', pero de ace haños, ya no de recuerdo si me de justaron o no. El húltimo de tiene sus temazos.
> 
> Por cierto, de tenjo muchos discos horijinalhez de Mijel Biegoterreno: 'Tubular Bells' (Ultimate Edition - trhez CDs, hun LP, hun DVD, hun livro de tapa dura, póster, cuatro púas para guitarra, memoravilia y no de recuerdo qué hotra chorrada más), 'Hergest Ridge' (hedición de lugo, dos CDs y hun DVD), 'Ommadawn' (hedición de lugo, dos CDs y hun DVD), 'Incantations' (hedición de lugo, dos CDs y hun DVD pero con huna portada diferente rhezphezto ha el disco horijinal), 'Crises' (edición paco de el seyo Disky, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Earth Moving' (edición paco de el seyo Disky, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Amarok' (re hedición re masterizada en formato HDCD), 'Tubular Bells II' (hedición heztándar), 'The Songs of Distant Earth' (edición heztándar), 'Voyager' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Tubular Bells III' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Guitars' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'The Millennium Bell' (hedición heztándar, chorizado de la colhezión de mi padre), 'Tr3s Lunas' (hedición CD + CD-ROM) y 'Tubular Bells 2003' (de creo que la hedición con hun DVD heztra, no lo de recuerdo vien, lo conpré en el 2005).
> 
> De hambiciona.




Los tubular tengo los dos primeros en vinilo, guitarra en CD, pero ni sabía que tenía tantos discos, en los 90 pego fuerte en solitario.

Pero no me as respondido, cuantos gramos de cocaína te metes al día?.


----------



## SNB Superstar (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los tubular tengo los dos primeros en vinilo



¿Hedicionhez paco como heztas?




























¿O primeras hedicionhez hinjlhezas, alemanas, gaponhezas, etc.?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> ¿Hedicionhez paco como heztas?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ni idea, los tengo guardados, pero me costaron 4 duros así que no creo que sean muy valiosas.


Desde esta mañana por lo menos debes llevar una par de gramos encima ya no?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

Vamos allá con la entradilla:


Te gustan los programas de Telecinco?.

O tal vez eres más de la secta?.

Pues lo siento, no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Hoy última noche años 75-80, antes de pasar mañana...a los 95-2000 donde el apocalipsis ya es insalvable, mientras seamos felices...

@melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Sick Sad World @Poseidón @Libertyforall @Alia del Cuchillo y no sé quién mas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

Bueno todo un clasico y uno de los discos más vendidos de la historia 1977:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

Ayer hablando de música con vosotros, creo que fue con @SNB Superstar sobre Mike olfield me hizo recordar que su música se usó en esta película de 1977, yo viví su reestreno en los 90 de la versión del director, y si, me cague patas abajo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

En 1973 antes del BLM o lo que es lo mismo del gran alzamiento y posterior sublevación mamadou estos hacían buena música:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

La nota de los videojuegos nos la trae Atari en 1976, compañía que dio a conocer la industria del videojuego en los hogares y que casi se encarga de destruir ella misma, lo positivo es que vino una tal nintendo al rescate:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

En 1975 por primera vez un villano recibía su propia colección de cómics, por entonces no siquiera era el villano más famosos ni Batman el superhéroe más célebre, eso le correspondía a Spiderman:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Nov 2021)

El libro más vendido de 1975, si, lo sé, no lo conocemos ninguno:


----------



## El Juani (10 Nov 2021)

Del Album The Wall de 1979


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno todo un clasico y uno de los discos más vendidos de la historia 1977:



De los Eagles siempre me gustó mucho el primer disco. Lo demás, psé...


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El libro más vendido de 1975, si, lo sé, no lo conocemos ninguno:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 833051




Te equivocas. En 1980 se hizo una serie



Y algunos nos leimos el libro tras ver la serie.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El libro más vendido de 1975, si, lo sé, no lo conocemos ninguno:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 833051





Ya veo que he llegado tarde, muy tarde...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Te equivocas. En 1980 se hizo una serie
> 
> 
> 
> Y algunos nos leimos el libro tras ver la serie.



Si si, pero sin la serie te habrías leído el libro pillín?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De los Eagles siempre me gustó mucho el primer disco. Lo demás, psé...




Me parece recordar que su disco más vendido es un greatest hits puede ser?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Del Album The Wall de 1979




Sigo y seguiré por mucho que lo intente si poder con su sonido, es ponerlo e imaginarme a hippies flipando con los tripis.


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si, pero sin la serie te habrías leído el libro pillín?



No, ni de broma.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parece recordar que su disco más vendido es un greatest hits puede ser?.



Ni idea. En EEUU son masivos, aquí nunca pegaron mucho, la verdad.


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigo y seguiré por mucho que lo intente si poder con su sonido, es ponerlo e imaginarme a hippies flipando con los tripis.



Yo tengo un amigo muy fan. A mi nunca me gustaron mucho por masivos y por los discos conceptuales. Pero sí me enganchó mucho el primer disco, el rollo naif infantil de Syd Barrett. Vamos, flipando con tripis a dolor...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



BRV-TAL.

¿Alguna vez ha existido una sintonía mejor que esta?. Quizás Corrupción en Miami se acerque, no sé...


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Nov 2021)

Pioneros de la música electrónica y padres del Synthpop junto con algunos de sus alumnos hasta 1980. Faltan muchos pero hay que adaptarse a la fecha limite, 1980. B/N.


Kraftwerk - The Robots. 1978

Kraftwerk - The Model. 1978



Yellow Magic Orchestra - Behind the Mask. 1979

Tubeway Army - Are Friends Electric? 1979

Gary Numan - Cars. 1979

The Human League - Empire State Human. 1979

Ultravox - Vienna. 1980

Visage - Fade To Grey. 1980

John Foxx - Underpass. 1980

Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - Electricity. 1980


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> BRV-TAL.
> 
> ¿Alguna vez ha existido una sintonía mejor que esta?. Quizás Corrupción en Miami se acerque, no sé...



Esta tampoco estaba nada mal


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Esta tampoco estaba nada mal



Está un peldaño por debajo.
Incluso dos. Reconozco que es muy icónica, pero ya.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

Incluso prefiero esta:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Pioneros de la música electrónica y padres del Synthpop junto con algunos de sus alumnos hasta 1980. Faltan muchos pero hay que adaptarse a la fecha limite, 1980. B/N.
> 
> 
> Kraftwerk - The Robots. 1978
> ...



Has entrado en el hilo con toda la artillería...


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Has entrado en el hilo con toda la artillería...



Para nada. Si entro con todo no carga la pagina jejejeje . Faltan muchos hasta 1980, y de 1980 en adelante ni le cuento. Esto es solo una pequeña muestra y usted que sabe lo sabe. Las burradas en mis hilos, en los de los demás piso el freno o pido permiso. Buenas noches señor del cuchillo y cia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

No


Behind the Mask dijo:


> Pioneros de la música electrónica y padres del Synthpop junto con algunos de sus alumnos hasta 1980. Faltan muchos pero hay que adaptarse a la fecha limite, 1980. B/N.
> 
> 
> Kraftwerk - The Robots. 1978
> ...



No sabia que el teme bebind the mask venía de ellos, se usa en un discos póstumo de Michael Jackson.

Siempre se aprenden cosas por aquí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Esta tampoco estaba nada mal



He ido a mirar fechas y al loro que la serie de misión es del 66


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Incluso prefiero esta:



A mi en cambio esa no me dice nada, pero me gusta mucho el engrendro este que se hizo mucho despues.


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> He ido a mirar fechas y al loro que la serie de misión es del 66



Si, Mision imposible bastante mas vieja, yo vi alguna reposicion.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer hablando de música con vosotros, creo que fue con @SNB Superstar sobre Mike olfield me hizo recordar que su música se usó en esta película de 1977, yo viví su reestreno en los 90 de la versión del director, y si, me cague patas abajo.



Tribia: Peter Gabriel de heztava en Genesis cuando de sacaron el disco 'Live' (1973), para el cual de hezcrivió huna vrebe istoria que de haparheze en la contra portada de el binilo. Williams Friedkin, dirheztor de 'El Exorcista', la de lelló, le de justó, y en 1974 se de puso en contacto con Gabriel de hofreciéndole de acer la vanda sonora de la película (se lo de hofreció ha Peter Gabriel, no ha Genesis). Gabriel de haceptó. En hezos momentos, Genesis de heztavan de travagando en el disco 'The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway' (1974) y pasando por hun mal momento; la relación entre Gabriel y el rhezto de el jrupo eran muy tensas. Hezto de yejó ha hoídos de Friedkin, quien no de quiso que el jrupo se de disolbiheze por el conpromiso de Gabriel de acer la vanda sonora de 'El Exorcista', hasín que le de pidió que de havandonara la hidea y de sijiera con Genesis. Final mente, de husó la hintro de la primera parte de 'Tubular Bells' de Mike Oldfield (sin su permiso, por cierto, lo cual le de tocó los cogonhez).


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi en cambio esa no me dice nada, pero me gusta mucho el engrendro este que se hizo mucho despues.



Es el sonido del averno. Pero es entrar ese bajo y...hasta mola. Tremenda sintonía. Me acabo de acordar de otra serie que había, pero era una moto, el Halcón callejero...


----------



## Behind the Mask (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi en cambio esa no me dice nada, pero me gusta mucho el engrendro este que se hizo mucho despues.




Harry Thumann - Sphinx

Alguien copio pero no sabría decir quien, salieron el mismo año, 1982. B/N.


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Harry Thumann - Sphinx
> 
> Alguien copio pero no sabría decir quien, salieron el mismo año, 1982. B/N.



Que bueno, no lo conocia. Me estoy bajando el disco.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Del Album The Wall de 1979



Hovra maheztra. El megor disco doble de heztudio (ha el menos hanthez de el hadbenimiento de el CD) que de e de hezcuchado en mi bida. Megor hincluso que el suvlime 'The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway' de Genesis.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Nov 2021)

Disfrutad con moderación


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo tengo un amigo muy fan. A mi nunca me gustaron mucho por masivos y por los discos conceptuales. Pero sí me enganchó mucho el primer disco, el rollo naif infantil de Syd Barrett. Vamos, flipando con tripis a dolor...



Discazo el 'The Piper at the Gates of Dawn'. De la primera hépoca con Barrett tanvién de heztán de fruta madre los senciyos 'See Emily Play', 'Arnold Layne', 'Candy and a Currant Bun', 'Apples and Oranges', 'Vegetable Man' y 'Scream thy Last Scream', ha de más de 'Lucy Leave' (tema de el primer demo de Pink Floyd, 1965, con Bob Klose ha la jitarra) y 'Jugband Blues' (húltimo tema de el 'A Saucerful of Secrets', 1968, de conpuhezto y de cantado por Syd Barrett, quien hapenas de heztubo prhezente en las shezionhez de heze disco ya que de avía de sido de dhezpedido de el jrupo en havril de 1968). 'Jugband Blues' sienpre me de a de parhezido ha Pink Floyd lo que 'Atmosphere' o 'Ceremony' ha Joy Division.

Pink Floyd de tardó cinco haños en de acer hotro disco ha la haltura de 'The Piper at the Gates of Dawn'. Me de refiero ha 'The Dark Side of the Moon', no ha 'Obscured by Clouds'; el primero ya de heztava conpleto en 1972 y la vanda lo de hinterpretava en bibo por hentonces, pero no de salió asta 1973.











@Obiwanchernobil iga de fruta de dale huna hoportunidaz ha el Pink Floyd de Syd Barrett.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, FRUTAL el primero de Syd Barrett solista ('The Madcap Laughs', 1970, 9/10). De producido por David Gilmour y Roger Waters.



El sejundo ('Barrett', 1970, 8/10) de heztá muy juapo tanvién.


----------



## SNB Superstar (11 Nov 2021)

Hun par de gollas perdidas que de haparhezieron en recopilatas muchos haños dhezpuhez de que Barrett de tubiheze hun vrote que lo de combertiría en hun recluso asta su muerte:





Jrande Barrett. Se de merheze huna película viojráfica o mini serie. Hez huna berjüenza que no la de haija ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Disfrutad con moderación




Pues tiene partes que suena muy bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> Hun par de gollas perdidas que de haparhezieron en recopilatas muchos haños dhezpuhez de que Barrett de tubiheze hun vrote que lo de combertiría en hun recluso asta su muerte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Madre mía @SNB Superstar entre todos podíais fundar la secta de Pink Floyd, lastima que por mucho que lo intentaré no me gusten.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)

El hilo vuelve a acelerar a la espera de la entradilla de Obiwan.
Quien lo hubiera visto por el Swinging London con sus latas de Monster...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El hilo vuelve a acelerar a la espera de la entradilla de Obiwan.
> Quien lo hubiera visto por el Swinging London con sus latas de Monster...



Menudos viciosos de Pink Floyd estáis echos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla,

Llegastes virgen al matrimonio?.

Desde el divorcio no has te ido sexo?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...







hoy vienen duras, que empezamos con la decadencia, años 1995-20000.
Haber que conseguimos sacar.


@Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Iriririti @Alia del Cuchillo @melf _@Ancient Warrior _


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

_en 1999 pensábamos que ya habiamos visto lo peor de Star wars....que equivocados vivimos hasta los últimos Jedis en 2018.

eso sí en 1999 estos efectos especiales luego criticados nos dejaron asombrados:

_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Que bien parieron ese disco oasis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Madonna sacó su mejor disco en 1998:


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Posiblemente el mejor J-RPG que se ha podido parir.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Sega en 1999 sacaba su última consola, aunque lo de hacer anuncios seguía sin dominarlo:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Peliculón, aunque por encima pongo camino a perdición también de Sam Mendes.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

1998, posiblemente el mejor año en lanzamiento de videojuegos...??? Tremendo ese año


*1998: ¿El mejor año de la historia de los videojuegos?*
*Repasamos cómo fue uno de los años más memorables para los videojuegos, lleno de obras maestras.*










1998: ¿El mejor año de la historia de los videojuegos?


Repasamos cómo fue uno de los años más memorables para los videojuegos, lleno de obras maestras.




vandal.elespanol.com








Hace muy pocos días repasábamos lo que había dado de sí el *2017, sin duda uno de los mejores años de los videojuegos en los últimos tiempos*, y posiblemente el mejor de la actual generación de consolas, con títulos tan buenos como Horizon: Zero Dawn, The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild, Persona 5, NieR: Automata, Cuphead, Super Mario Odyssey, Assassin's Creed Origins y muchos otros.







'The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time' está considerado uno de los mejores juegos de la historia, y se lanzó en 1998, junto a otras obras maestras como 'Metal Gear Solid' o 'Half-Life'.
En todas las generaciones siempre hay uno o dos años especialmente buenos, en el que se juntan una serie de juegos brillantes y que marcan época, y ahora que han pasado 20 años, toca recordar el *inolvidable 1998*. Los que vivimos aquella época lo recordamos, pero visto en perspectiva, *la cantidad de joyas y obras maestras que se juntaron da auténtico vértigo*: The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, Metal Gear Solid, Half-Life y StarCraft son solo algunos ejemplos de un año inigualable, lleno de títulos sobresalientes y capaces de cambiar influir en decenas de otros juegos durante la siguiente década.

Acompañadnos en este repaso nostálgico de *un 1998 que parece difícil de igualar*, aunque repasaremos también otros años que fueron brillantes para los videojuegos.


*1998: Un año repleto de obras maestras*
Ya hemos mencionado antes algunos de los juegos más importantes de 1998, auténticas *obras maestras* que marcaron un antes y un después en sus respectivos géneros. Decenas de juegos copiaron el sistema de fijación de enemigos de *The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time*, las aventuras de acción no volvieron a ser lo mismo en su intento de imitar la espectacularidad y la cinematografía de *Metal Gear Solid*, los juegos de acción en primera persona se reinventaron con la llegada de *Half-Life*, que demostraba que no todo tenía que ser pegar tiros, añadiendo un marcado toque aventurero, y *StarCraft* fue un golpe encima de la mesa en la estrategia en tiempo real, e incluso fue uno de los primeros juegos que se convirtió en un fenómeno de los incipientes eSports.


'Hafl-Life' cambió los juegos de acción en primera persona para siempre, convirtiendo los antiguos 'shooter' en aventuras de acción.

Blizzard marcó época con la estrategia en tiempo real de 'StarCraft'.





La epopeya de Solid Snake en 'Metal Gear Solid' marcó a una generación de jugadores.
Solo estos cuatro juegos, dada su importancia, justificarían por sí solos que 1998 sea considerado uno de los mejores años de la historia, pero lo que asombra es *la gran cantidad de joyas que se pudieron disfrutar en aquel año, con multitud de títulos inolvidables*.

El año comenzaba fuerte, con *un survival horror tan genial* como Resident Evil 2, del que *Capcom* está ahora preparando un _remake_, del que todavía no hemos visto ni imágenes ni vídeos, pero del que seguro sabremos muchos más en este 2018, ya que se cumple su 20 aniversario, y no descartaríamos que se lanzará este mismo año para celebrarlo.






Estamos deseando volver a pasar miedo en la comisaria de 'Resident Evil 2', del que Capcom prepara un remake.
En 1998 nació *una saga que marcó época*: Gran Turismo (en Japón se lanzó un poquito antes, el 23 de diciembre de 1997). Uno de los *mayores éxitos de Sony* y las consolas PlayStation, que cambió para siempre el género de los juegos de conducción.

PUBLICIDAD





En 1998 nació 'Gran Turismo', la saga que tantas alegrías le ha dado a Sony, con más de 75 millones de juegos vendidos.
Nintendo 64 no se quedaba atrás con Banjo-Kazooie, uno de los pocos plataformas en 3D que pudieron plantarle cara a una obra maestra como _Super Mario 64_, con el que *Rare* demostraba estar en plena forma, ofreciendo joya tras joya a los usuarios de esta consola.


Uno de los mejores plataformas de Nintendo 64 fue 'Banjo-Kazooie', una consola que tuvo grandes exponentes en el género.
*La época dorada de las aventuras gráficas de LucasArts* dio el último canto del cisne con Grim Fandango, un juego *inolvidable* para los amantes del género. Intentó evolucionar las clásicas aventuras de dos dimensiones y llevarlas a los nuevos gráficos poligonales, pero las ventas no le acompañaron, y la compañía abandonó el género, que estuvo en crisis muchos años.

'Grim Fandango', la última gran aventura de LucasArts.
Y si antes hablábamos que 1998 no solo tuvo grandes juegos, sino además *algunos de los más influyentes de la época*, tenemos que hablar de dos obras maestras como el primer Baldur's Gate de *BioWare*, que llegaba por los pelos, el 21 de diciembre, para hacer las delicias de los amantes del rol más complejo y exigente; y de Thief: The Dark Project, con el que *Looking Glass*, después del fundacional _System Shock_, seguían reinventado un género con una auténtica *obra de culto*, cuya influencia ha llegado hasta nuestros días en juegos como _Dishonored_.


BioWare dio un golpe encima de la mesa con uno de los mejores RPG de la época: 'Baldur's Gate'.
Una *PlayStation ya madura y arrasando en el mercado* recibía aquel mismo año *un montón de juegos notables y sobresalientes exclusivos*: el genial juego de lucha Tekken 3, el cierre de la trilogía de plataformas de Naughty Dog con el divertidísimo Crash Bandicoot 3: Warped, el primer Spyro the Dragon, que muchos están pidiendo que Activision remasterice como ha hecho con Crash, y también el primer MediEvil, del que se anunció hace poco un _remaster_ para PS4.


1998 para los usuarios de PlayStation fue simplemente espectacular, con títulos como 'Tekken 3', 'Spyro the Dragon', 'MediEvil' o 'Crash Bandicoot 3'.
*Las third party tuvieron su protagonismo en el catálogo de exclusivos de PlayStation* con títulos como la inmersiva aventura de sigilo Tenchu: Stealth Assassins, de la que hay rumores que FromSoftware podría recuperar, el notable Mega Man Legends, en una curiosa reinvención por parte de Capcom de esta mítica saga, el vistoso plataformas Skullmonkeys, secuela de la aventura gráfica _The Neverhood_, el espectacular X-Men vs. Street Fighter, cuya versión de Saturn no llegó a Occidente, el simpático juego de pistola de Bandai Namco Point Blank, o el juego de duelos de baile Bust a Groove, que seguro muchos recordaréis.

En un año con juegos tan importantes, el estimable 'Tenchu' se sentía como un juego menor.
También *Nintendo 64 tuvo su buena ración de grandes títulos exclusivos*, como el juego deportivo 1080° Snowboarding, el espectacular _shooter_ Turok 2: Seeds of Evil, un género que brilló en la consola de Nintendo y que apenas tuvo relevancia en la consola de Sony, F-Zero X, la saga de velocidad en su aparición para los 64 bits de Nintendo, Yoshi's Story, un título muy discutido pero que sumaba al catálogo, y una curiosa aventura de acción como Body Harvest, que fue el siguiente juego de DMA Design tras _Grand Theft Auto_. Todos estos títulos unidos a los ya mencionados _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ y _Banjo-Kazooie_ hicieron *un año formidable para Nintendo 64*.

'Turok 2: Seeds of Evil' fue otro gran 'shooter' que sumar al catálogo de Nintendo 64.
Si el año fue bueno para los usuarios de PlayStation y Nintendo, *para los jugadores de PC fue simplemente inmejorable*. A los ya mencionados _Starcraft_, _Half-Life_, _Grim Fandango_, _Baldur's Gate_ y _Thief_, se sumaban otros muchos, como el espectacular _shooter_ Unreal, que comenzaba una saga que tantos réditos le ha dado a Epic, o el fascinante rol que proponía Fallout 2, una saga que reinventada por Bethesda ha llegado hasta nuestros días.


'Fallout 2': otro juegazo para sumar a la cosecha del 98.
También disfrutamos aquel año en PC del inolvidable Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines desarrollado en España, que causó auténtico furor, el primer Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six, que con su mezcla de acción y estrategia inició una saga que ha llegado hasta nuestros días, el _shooter_ militar realista Delta Force, la elaborada estrategia de Caesar III, la intensa acción de Heretic II (Raven Software) y Shogo: Mobile Armor Division (Monolith Productions), o los juegos de estrategia en tiempo real Star Wars: Rebellion y Warhammer: Dark Omen.


El desafiante 'Commandos' de Pyro Studios nos tuvo decenas de horas pegados al PC con su desafiante propuesta.
¿Y qué fue de *Sega Saturn*? Bueno, fue sin duda la consola fallida de la generación en Estados Unidos y Europa, aunque en Japón contó con bastante éxito, y en 1998 ya estaba prácticamente desahuciada en Occidente, aunque *precisamente en este año llegaron varios grandes títulos para Saturn*, por ejemplo una auténtica joya como Panzer Dragoon Saga, un JRPG muy especial, con un encanto único y casi diríamos irrepetible, y una banda sonora preciosa.



'Panzer Dragoon Saga', el último, y alucinante, gran juego de Sega Saturn.
También llegó a Occidente el primer escenario del genial _battle RPG_ Shining Force III, el juego de lucha Burning Rangers del Sonic Team, el _survival horror_ Deep Fear y el divertidísimo The House of the Dead. Ese año también se lanzó el soberbio _shoot 'em up_ Radiant Silvergun, pero por desgracia no salió de Japón, como tantos otros grandes juegos de Saturn, y esas mismas navidades los jugadores nipones ya pudieron disfrutar de la sucesora de Saturn, *Dreamcast*, que llegaría casi un año después a Occidente.


Con su sucesora ya muy cercana, Sega Saturn recibió varios grandes juegos en 1998, como 'Shining Force III'.
También hubo *grandes juegos multiplaforma* que se pudieron disfrutar en distintas consolas y PC: como Heart of Darkness para PC y PlayStation, una aventura de plataformas fascinante e injustamente olvidada, el espectacular Star Wars: Rogue Squadron de Factor 5 para Nintendo 64 y PC, el divertido plataformas Gex: Enter the Gecko, el arcade de conducción Need for Speed III: Hot Pursuit, cuando la saga de EA estaba en plena forma, la gran secuela Oddworld: Abe's Exoddus, Tomb Raider III, que bajaba un poco el listón de calidad respecto a las dos primeras entregas, pero que seguía siendo una gran aventura, y FIFA 98: Rumbo al mundial, que fue un enorme salto de calidad en la saga, del que recordamos con cariño sus divertidos partidos de fútbol indoor o la espectacular intro con la que comenzaba, con el "Song 2" de Blur.

También hubo geniales títulos multiplataforma, como 'Heart of Darkness' o 'Tomb Raider 3'.
*1998 fue todavía más espectacular para los jugadores norteamericanos*, ya que ellos pudieron disfrutar de una serie de *joyas de Squaresoft que nunca llegaron a Europa*. Empezando por el genial Final Fantasy Tactics de PlayStation, uno de los mejores juegos de estrategia y rol de la época.


Squaresoft, cuando todavía no se había fusionado con Enix, nos privó a los jugadores europeos de juegos sobresalientes como 'Final Fantasy Tactics'.
También ese mismo año se lanzaron en Estados Unidos Xenogears, un RPG muy especial, con una historia complejísima y excepcional, Einhänder, un matamarcianos auténticamente genial, que muchos años después sigue siendo absolutamente exclusivo de la primera PlayStation, Parasite Eve, una mezcla de RPG y _survival horror_ fascinante en la época, y cuya secuela sí llegó a Europa, y un JRPG mucho menos conocido, SaGa Frontier; una buena muestra de *una Squaresoft simplemente pletórica*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Un juego que a un mes de 1995 parecía Next Gen:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> 1998, posiblemente el mejor año en lanzamiento de videojuegos...??? Tremendo ese año
> 
> 
> *1998: ¿El mejor año de la historia de los videojuegos?*
> ...




Siempre se ha dicho que 1998 fue el mejor año en la industria, aúne a mí me crea dudas, pero si no es el primero es el segundo asi que un año genial con el nacimiento de grandes juegos.
Igualito que ahora vamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Joder el anuncio del puto niño todavía lo tengo en la cabeza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El disco de remixes más vendido de la historia 1997 y además con uno de los peores videoclips de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Nine lives de Aerosmith, ¿su mejor disco?, Para un servidor si:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que es el mejor anuncio de toda la historia de la televisión española. Todos los españoles felicitaban la Navidad de ese año a sus familiares con la frasecita, jaja....




Si solo hubiera sido la de ese año...lo menos 3 años escuche yo la mierda esa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Anuncio sega Saturn en España:


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que es el mejor anuncio de toda la historia de la televisión española. Todos los españoles felicitaban la Navidad de ese año a sus familiares con la frasecita, jaja....



Impresionante ese anuncio.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Anuncio sega Saturn en España:



Una de las consolas más infravaloradas. Tiene un catálogo japonés exclusivo de tres pares de cojones. A ver si algún día me pongo y hablo de todo ese rollo de la programación en la máquina de Sony y Sega y lo del 2D y 3D


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Anuncio dinamite heady de megadrive para España:


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Todas del 99


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Lo de Christina Aguilera es una locura. La tia evolucionó de una manera brutal. Para mi es una de las voces femeninas de siempre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Seven 1995 trailer:

 

independence day 1996:

 


el señor de los anillos 1999:



El día de la bestia 1995:


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seven 1995 trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peliculones... también incluyo la de Independence Day, aunque por debajo del resto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Peliculones... también incluyo la de Independence Day, aunque por debajo del resto.




Si, independence era una mierda, pero la mar de entretenida la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de Christina Aguilera es una locura. La tia evolucionó de una manera brutal. Para mi es una de las voces femeninas de siempre.



De los que as puesto Santana por descartado, además creo que por esos años saco supernatural que es buenísimo.

Aguilera tenia mucho talento, nació como un clon de la Spears y evolucionó como bien dices más allá de eso.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Jodidamente mítico!!


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bien parieron ese disco oasis.



Yo les tengo un ascazo bestial y encima me lo regalaron por un cumple.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo les tengo un ascazo bestial y encima me lo regalaron por un cumple.




Joder pero es muy bueno, a mí como personajes me caen como el culo también.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, independence era una mierda, pero la mar de entretenida la verdad.



Me acuerdo que en el programa Esta noche cruzamos el Mississipi, pusieron una imagen promocional del ovni entrando por las nubes y que había varios en distintas ciudades del mundo, antes del estreno de la peli. Todos quisimos ir al estreno.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



*TREMEEEEENDOOOOOOOOOO

 *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

También, y no los pienso poner aquí por respeto, de esa época son todos los latín lover, el Ricky Martín, Chayanne, y los cantantes tristes españoles como el Ubago.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

*VAAAMOOOOS CHAVALEEESSS*


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También, y no los pienso poner aquí por respeto, de esa época son todos los latín lover, el Ricky Martín, Chayanne, y los cantantes tristes españoles como el Ubago.



Iba a poner el livin la vida loca del 99.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Te lo compro, pero te lo subo al mejor disco de hip hoo de la época, aquí versionando un clásico:


----------



## melf (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> *VAAAMOOOOS CHAVALEEESSS*




No ha Ia escuchado esto en mi vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Jojojo menuda peña, aunque talento tenían de sobra.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No ha Ia escuchado esto en mi vida



En serio??? estarás de broma no obirata?


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

El Grand Prix






Hay algunos programas enteros en youtube.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> En serio??? estarás de broma no obirata?




Que va, te lo digo en serio, esta noche es la primera vez que lo escuchaba.


----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (11 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que va, te lo digo en serio, esta noche es la primera vez que lo escuchaba.



Dejate de rollos y movidas anda...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Los dos primeros me gustaban mucho, la tercera no.

Tiene buen gusto gañán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Dejate de rollos y movidas anda...



Joder de verdad, además de esas cosas que dices aunque no sepa lo que es lo relaciono o me suena, nada nada.

No lo recuerdo ni en TV anunciado, ni en videoclip ni en garitos, nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye hámster, me estoy dando cuenta de que vaya mierda de años estos 1995-2000 comparados con los 80, jajaja....




Lo normal es es que vayamos a peor, verás cuando avancemos más, esto va a ser una comedia.


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder de verdad, además de esas cosas que dices aunque no sepa lo que es lo relaciono o me suena, nada nada.
> 
> No lo recuerdo ni en TV anunciado, ni en videoclip ni en garitos, nada



Increíble... te creo pero vaya...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Bueno bueno, aquí as tocado a Blur que me encantan, la flaca que me ido verá o nos dio, pero el resto del disco era muy bueno también.
Y la naranjo que nos sabemos muy bien de dónde salió, recuerdo tener su primer single en un disco recopilatorio que sacan todos los años llamado bom 97 o el año que fuera.


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye hámster, me estoy dando cuenta de que vaya mierda de años estos 1995-2000 comparados con los 80, jajaja....



Este periodo del tiempo es el principio del fin. Ya verás cuando lleguemos al chiquilikuatre y demás moralla. Ya estamos dentro de los Crónicas Marcianas eh.







Así que las Carmen Mairena, Tony Genil, Cárdenas y toda esa peña ya está aquí. De aquí de mal en peor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1996 nos dejó está maravilla de George Michael, older.

Luego ya nos conocemos la historia de los cuartos oscuros y los mamadous.


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Dónde están @Libertyforall y @SNB Superstar ???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Otro que se marcó un discazo y no volvimos a saber nada de él, 1997.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Dónde están @Libertyforall y @SNB Superstar ???




A uno no le dejaba entrar en el hilo @Libertyforall , vaya usted a saber porque, el otro @SNB Superstar descansa por el dia porque por la noche se pone perdido de cocaina.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A uno no le dejaba entrar en el hilo @Libertyforall , vaya usted a saber porque, el otro @SNB Superstar descansa por el dia porque por la noche se pone perdido de cocaina.



Y eso??? No puede postear? Pero le han expulsado o algo del subforo o qué? Qué cosa más rara.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Poneos romántico es, 1995, señal.

Por cierto la secuela alguien la ha visto?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Lo que pasa que en estudio sonaba muy bien, en directo parecía que le estaban ordeñando cuando cantaba el jodió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Y eso??? No puede postear? Pero le han expulsado o algo del subforo o qué? Qué cosa más rara.



Ni idea, me lo ha puesto en mi muro,y el otro caerá por aquí ahora cuando se le pase el encocamiento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Guardo el recuerdo de que era una mierda, pero yo lo flipaba con la serie b.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me recuerda al vídeo ese de los perros que coceaba el caballo y salían volando, jajaja.....



que jofruta, me acabo de acordar yo también y he ido a buscarlo, es buenísimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1997:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

La tortura...no he visto videoclip donde se busque más intencionadamente que te la machaques con la cantante.

Por cierto alejandro Sanz años antes ha Ia roto el mercado hispano con el disco más.
Y si, tú tambien lo escichastes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y encima era un toro, no un caballo, jajaja....... Qué perros más tontos, jajaja....




Joder me siento mal por reírme del perro, pero menudos combos le hace


----------



## Triptolemo (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye hámster, me estoy dando cuenta de que vaya mierda de años estos 1995-2000 comparados con los 80, jajaja....



Totalmente de acuerdo, vaya mensajes mas desoladores hoy.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A uno no le dejaba entrar en el hilo @Libertyforall , vaya usted a saber porque, el otro @SNB Superstar descansa por el dia porque por la noche se pone perdido de cocaina.



@SNB Superstar esta mosca contigo a cuenta de tu sexualidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Joder ahora que me acuerdo en aquella época estaba borracho todo el dia, de echo me pase desde los 16 hasta los 25 borracho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> @SNB Superstar esta mosca contigo a cuenta de tu sexualidad.




Puede ser, el hombre piensa que soy un potorro andante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A mí personalmente me emociona menos el arte de aquella época, claramente en decadencia. Separo perfectamente los megapedos que me pillaba de la música, el cine, el teatro y otras artes escénicas.




Hombre es evidente que íbamos a un decadencia total, pero aún había cosas destacables, eso sí, en los siguientes años nos va a costar sacar cosas.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Fue un cambio de estilo y al principio me dejo bastante frio, pero es un discazo.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 834358



No lo has visto? Esta convencido de que @Obiwanchernobil es mujer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Fue un cambio de estilo y al principio me dejo bastante frio, pero es un discazo.



Joder y tanto que fue un cambio de estilo, es que no tenía nada que ver con los anteriores.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

En el 96 salia un disco que era un 10 absoluto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1996


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Los ocean me gustaban bastante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En el 96 salia un disco que era un 10 absoluto




Que el director del vídeo iba hasta arriba de tripis es indiscutible.

Pero tenían muy buen sonido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1995, una de las películas más caras de la historia, una debilidad personal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1995:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Una de las películas que más veces he visto, jaja...
> 
> TOMA PLANDEMIA:
> 
> ...




Joder 12 monos me la trague yo solo en el cine nadie quería ir a verla.

Fargo es una maravilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Una maravilla que quiso rivalizar con Akira:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

La.mejor película de Michael man, 1995:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1997 Nunca los aliens estuvieron tan bien caracterizados en una película tan mala, bueno aún faltaba aliens VS predator 2:


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Christina Aguilera, Mariah Carey y Whitney Houston. Después Beyonce se unió a la fiesta.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Al final se ha arreglado bastante el hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1995, todos lo flipamos, la animación convencional nos iba dejando:


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1997 Nunca los aliens estuvieron tan bien caracterizados en una película tan mala, bueno aún faltaba aliens VS predator 2:



Peli más mala copón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Al final se ha arreglado bastante el hilo.




Siempre hay de donde sacar, además supongo que es una edad en la que más o menos todos empezábamos a acceder de forma más interesada a los medios audiovisuales por aquello de la edad.


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La.mejor película de Michael man, 1995:



Obra maestra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Sip, yo me compré este disco en 1997...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Obra maestra.




A mi ademas me parece mejor que collaterlal que a sido su película más premiada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *RICKY MARTIN, LA MERMELADA Y EL PERRO*




Imborrable aquel en el que fue van dame a un videoclub a derribar una montaña de películas con una patada si mi memoria no me falla.

Era un programa en el que todos los famosos drogadictos hacian su aparición con un pedo considerable.


Maradona encocado dando toques con un balón con un niño.

Mickey rourke sobando a la presentadora borracho.


El programa metiendo de forma clandestina a un niño en los camerinos de michael Jackson sin su permiso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 834380
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 834382
> 
> ...




epsilon el jode infancias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

La silvestone hizo fuera de onda, batman y a tomar por culo.


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (12 Nov 2021)

parece que han abierto un nuevo grupo de Telegram sobre geopolítica y conflictos:









Actualidad Geopolítica


REGLAS: 1⃣. El respeto es innegociable, se puede mostrar desacuerdo sin juzgar o calificar al personal, están terminantemente prohibidos los insultos, se trata de intercambiar argumentos y no adjetivos. 2⃣. El SPAM en todas sus formas no está permitido




t.me





lo vi en un canal que suele estar bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Venga 1997:


 


Y no voy a buscar el vídeo, pero jumanji era buen cine comercial.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1997 Nunca los aliens estuvieron tan bien caracterizados en una película tan mala, bueno aún faltaba aliens VS predator 2:



Y aun quedaba Covenant, que hace buena cualquier cosa anterior.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi ademas me parece mejor que collaterlal que a sido su película más premiada.



Collateral es una mierda que no hay por donde coger, para ver un domingo de resaca puede tener un pase pero poco mas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1999 Akira yamaoka:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Shemue 1999:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1999:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Muy outsider tu, buen gusto, en especial la segunda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1996, está y la primera las únicas realmente buenas de la saga:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

1997:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Joder son muy buenas las dos, ¿Cuando se le olvido a fincher hacer cine de calidad?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

En 1999 entre los libros más vendidos se encuentran "hanibal", "memorias de una geisha" y el más vendido de todos y que no hemos puesto película, Harry Potter.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esta la vi con mis primos fumados hasta arriba de marihuana y casi nos da a todos un ictus




Es lo mejor de Nolan junto con interstellar, al menos son las dos.peliculas donde menos plagios hace.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Esta me gusta mucho

Freeway (Sin salida) (1996)







Hay una secuela, Freeway II, que resulta cuando menos curiosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno chavales, me piro al sobre.
> 
> Que descanséis en paz.



Que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Para mi el último disco destacable de Celine Dion 1999 aproximadamente:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

@SNB Superstar va ha de su aparición estelar cuando estemos todos dormidos.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para mi el último disco destacable de Celine Dion 1999 aproximadamente:



Al final va a ser verdad que eres mujer, vaya gustos femeninos.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> @SNB Superstar esta mosca contigo a cuenta de tu sexualidad.



No de heztoy de henfadado con heya. De emos de tenido nuheztros dhez hencuentros (no me de dega de felpudearle el muro, se de refiere ha mis fijuras como 'muñequitos', de dice que me de meto coca), pero ObiWANKERnobil me de parheze huna florera maga. Hezo sí, como me de hentere que hez coñocalba, ha el hijnore.


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Nov 2021)

El plazo para de puvlicar los discos, livros, películas y bídrio guejos faboritos personalhez de 1975-1980 de terminó haller, pero me la de suda. De harranco con 1975 y 1976:

*1975:*

. Triana - El Patio. 10/10



. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here (9/10 como de salió, 10/10 con la bersión de 1974 de la suite 'Shine On Crazy Diamond' en la cara A, los temas cortos en la B y huna coda de 'Shine On' para de cerrar el disco)



. Camel - The Snow Goose (8/10)



. Van Der Graaf Generator - Godbluff (8/10)



. Queen - A Night at the Opera (9/10)




*1976:*

. Ramones - Ramones (en bibo o de heztudio pero en mono, ha de poder de ser). 10/10.



. Genesis - A Trick of the Tail (10/10)

. Genesis - Wind and Wuthering (10/10)

. Camel - Moondances (8/10)

. Van Der Graaf Generator - Still Life (9/10)


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Nov 2021)

Mañana de continúo con 1995 y 1977.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Nov 2021)

Que pena, me estoy perdiendo muchas páginas y mucho contenido. Ayer dejé el forito a las 22H y hoy los cogo otra vec y hay diec páginas más.


Por otro lado, gracias a @Obiwanchernobil por todo el esfuerzo y las ganas que le pone. Creéis que lo de no poder comentar será por el tema ese de menciones? Es que no sé que otra explicación puede haber. De hecho, mencionó este mensaje para poder comentar ahora XDD.

--------

Por otro lado, os dejo esta otra gran canción y solo de guitarra. Es pegadiza de cojones y combina muy bien varios géneros: es pop, rock... Y ninguno a la vez.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Nov 2021)

Por otro lado, me gustaría contestar una cosa a todos, aunque a @SNB Superstar en particular.

Creo que eres un mamarratxo purista de los felpudos, lo cual es respetable y creo que nadie mejor en el foro como portavoz. Olé tú.

Dicho esto, hay que respetar a los follacoñocalvas (yo no lo soy, ni mucho menos, por Dios). Puedes ser amante de las buenas matas o de los rasuraditos, pero lo que no tiene ningún perdón de Dios y, por supuesto, no merece mis respetos, es no ser *rebañador*.

Hay que comérselo todo sin dejar nada. Por delante, por detrás y acabar extasiado. *Hay que REBAÑAR, HOSTIA.*

*SE TENÍA QUE DECIR Y SE DIJO.*


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por otro lado, me gustaría contestar una cosa a todos, aunque a @SNB Superstar en particular.
> 
> Creo que eres un mamarratxo purista de los felpudos, lo cual es reparable y creo que nadie mejor en el foro como portavoz. Olé tú.
> 
> ...



De seré de sucinto. El futuro de será peludo o no de será.

La Brigada Felpudera, de la que de soy mienvro fundador y líder, hopera en el más heztricto secreto contra el terrorismo púvico. De tenemos hun centro de detención, tortura y hadoctrina miento en hun hislote en Canarias. No de tiene nonvre hoficial, pero todos los mienvros nos de referimos ha el mismo como 'El Guantánamo Felpudero'.

Ha él de ban ha de parar coñocalbas y foyacoñocalbas que de son de secuheztradas en la península. Si la prisionera hez muguera, hez de sometida ha torturas para que de facilite hinformación sovre sus hactibidadhez suv bersibas (consejos de depilación púvica, conpra y benta de haxionhez de cuchiyas Venus y de hotras marcas, salas de veyheza donde se de cometen felpucidios, etc.). Tras el período de tortura, se de da comienzo ha el proceso de hadoctrina mieto, mínimo de cuatro meshez, en los cualhez ha la coñocalba en cuheztión se le de proíve de mutilarse la hentre pierna y le de crheze hun felpudo razonavle. Si la detenida de tiene huna recaída y, por heguenplo, de ronpe hun cristal para de hafeitarse la hentre pierna (o cortarse las benas), el proceso de comienza de cero. La jran malloría de las coñocalbas de capturadas en la península y de sometidas ha terapia en El Guantánamo Felpudero de rejrhezan ha la península como mugueras dhezenthez y felpudosas que de conparten el Manifiesto Felpudero de manera suvliminal con sus jaminjas, ermanas, primas, sovrinas, madrhes, tías y hajuelas.

Ha los foyacoñocalbas los de hegecutamos.


----------



## .Kaikus (12 Nov 2021)

No te engañes, lo que tu haces no es ligar !!!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De seré de sucinto. El futuro de será peludo o no de será.
> 
> La Brigada Felpudera, de la que de soy mienvro fundador y líder, hopera en el más heztricto secreto contra el terrorismo púvico. De tenemos hun centro de detención, tortura y hadoctrina miento en hun hislote en Canarias. No de tiene nonvre hoficial, pero todos los mienvros nos de referimos ha el mismo como 'El Guantánamo Felpudero'.
> 
> ...




Si si, eso está muy bien, pero estamos en los años 1995-2000.

Deja de meterte tanta cocaína


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




A mí la.trilogia está de los mamadous no te creas que me hace mucha gracia, la primera tenía un pase, hace poco vi la tercera y es muy pero que muy aburrida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Al final va a ser verdad que eres mujer, vaya gustos femeninos.



Celine Dion a finales de los 90 tenía una rociada muy interesante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que pena, me estoy perdiendo muchas páginas y mucho contenido. Ayer dejé el forito a las 22H y hoy los cogo otra vec y hay diec páginas más.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, gracias a @Obiwanchernobil por todo el esfuerzo y las ganas que le pone. Creéis que lo de no poder comentar será por el tema ese de menciones? Es que no sé que otra explicación puede haber. De hecho, mencionó este mensaje para poder comentar ahora XDD.
> ...




Ya te deja comentar?.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí la.trilogia está de los mamadous no te creas que me hace mucha gracia, la primera tenía un pase, hace poco vi la tercera y es muy pero que muy aburrida.



Con la cosa del estreno de la tercera me hice un maraton y me vi las 3 seguidas. Coincido contigo, la primera tenia un pase, incluso un pase +, pero la ultima no vale nada.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Celine Dion a finales de los 90 tenía una rociada muy interesante.



   A mi no me ha gustado nunca, incluso en los 90 me tenia pinta de anciana.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> El plazo para de puvlicar los discos, livros, películas y bídrio guejos faboritos personalhez de 1975-1980 de terminó haller, pero me la de suda. De harranco con 1975 y 1976:
> 
> *1975:*
> 
> ...



A mi con Pink Floyd me pasaba lo mismo que a @Obiwanchernobil hasta que escuche este disco. Desde entonces soy capaz de disfrutarlos, siguen sin volverme loco pero cambio mi percepcion.


----------



## El Juani (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí la.trilogia está de los mamadous no te creas que me hace mucha gracia, la primera tenía un pase, hace poco vi la tercera y es muy pero que muy aburrida.



Una mierda la tercera en comparación con las otras dos.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Guy Richie cuando sabía hacer cine, el papel de Brad Pitt es muy bueno, y el calvo haciendo de actor antes de meterse a dar hostias.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Guy Richie cuando sabía hacer cine, el papel de Brad Pitt es muy bueno, y el calvo haciendo de actor antes de meterse a dar hostias.



Sigue sabiendo hacer cine, por ejemplo Despierta la furia es muy disfrutable, y la de UNKLE es una muy buena pelicula. Tengo que volver a ver la de 
Los señores de la mafia, que la critica la pone por las nubes y yo a los 10 minutos ya habia desconectado.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Y el Statham lo mismo, hasta la de Megalodon me parecio superdisfrutable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Sigue sabiendo hacer cine, por ejemplo Despierta la furia es muy disfrutable, y la de UNKLE es una muy buena pelicula. Tengo que volver a ver la de
> Los señores de la mafia, que la critica la pone por las nubes y yo a los 10 minutos ya habia desconectado.




Los señores de la mafia también la quiero ver, por unas cosas u otras no la he visto.

De ese "género" me gustaron mucho, "siete psicópatas" y "escondidos en brujas".


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los señores de la mafia también la quiero ver, por unas cosas u otras no la he visto.
> 
> De ese "género" me gustaron mucho, "siete psicópatas" y "escondidos en brujas".



Escondidos en Brujas si me gusto mucho, la de los psicopatas tiene un buen inicio e incluso media peli, pero al final estaba deseando que se terminase mi valoracion seria un 2/10.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Ya he puesto el que considero el gran videoclip de la leche, o Así al menos lo llamábamos mis amigos y yo en la adolescencia, esto describe al videoclip que lo único que busca es la expulsión de la leche en una o varias rociadas, como demuestra el videoclip de la tortura, Shakira que sin embargo no era nada del otro mundo, años después de untarse aceite quería superarse a sí misma y se unto en barro para ponerse a 4 patas y que observaramos que mientras movía el culo pasaba una manada de ñus a su alrededor.

Si, se qué piensas que esto no es posible, pero en aquellos tiempos lo era, aún así el consenso entre mis amigos y yo fue unánime, no superaba al gran vídeo de la leche que era la tortura, sin embargo quedaba en segunda posición en el ranking de videoclips extractores de leche:




Edito: el show empieza en el minuto 2.


----------



## HienaHabitual (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya he puesto el que considero el gran videoclip de la leche, o Así al menos lo llamábamos mis amigos y yo en la adolescencia, esto describe al videoclip que lo único que busca es la expulsión de la leche en una o varias rociadas, como demuestra el videoclip de la tortura, Shakira que sin embargo no era nada del otro mundo, años después de untarse aceite quería superarse a sí misma y se unto en barro para ponerse a 4 patas y que observaramos que mientras movía el culo pasaba una manada de ñus a su alrededor.
> 
> Si, se qué piensas que esto no es posible, pero en aquellos tiempos lo era, aún así el consenso entre mis amigos y yo fue unánime, no superaba al gran vídeo de la leche que era la tortura, sin embargo quedaba en segunda posición en el ranking de videoclips extractores de leche:
> 
> ...



Mmmmm, le mordia las tetas no problem


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si si, eso está muy bien, pero estamos en los años 1995-2000.
> 
> Deja de meterte tanta cocaína



Como de seas coñocalba, haún que de seamos jaminjus, no te de salbarás.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Acabo de abrir este hilo, espero vuestra participación






Ranking: TOP10 VIDEOCLIPS EXTRACTORES DE LECHE. EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL.


ACTUALIZACION CON NUEVA CATEGORIA PARA DESEMPATES Y VIDEOCLIPS ESPECIALES: ROCIADA ILIMITADA. Hola camaradas, si soy yo, después del éxito de las jacas olímpicas son muchos los que me pidieron la final de dicho hilo o un nuevo volumen, pero yo que soy un hombre siempre con ganas de innovar he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## SNB Superstar (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Guy Richie cuando sabía hacer cine, el papel de Brad Pitt es muy bueno, y el calvo haciendo de actor antes de meterse a dar hostias.



Las 'Pulp Fiction' Shitty Joe pero muy juenas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Vamos arrancando con la entradilla...

No te gusta ducharte?.

Tu madre te sigue preparando bocadillos de Nocilla?.

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Seguimos con 1995-2000 que a lo tonto sacamos bastantes cosas anoche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

En 1995 y en general los últimos años de los 90 sega comenzó su autodestrucción particular.

1995 anuncio 32x:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Madonna música año 2000, viniendo de Ray of light sabía a poco:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Esta serie la veía yo en Canal plus, cojonuda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Street fighter 3 1997:


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta serie la veía yo en Canal plus, cojonuda.



Cual serie? No sale nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cual serie? No sale nada




Kenshin el guerrero samurái.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

@Epsilon69 @melf @SNB Superstar @Sick Sad World @Iriririti @Libertyforall @El Juani @Ancient Warrior


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Epsilon69 @melf @SNB Superstar @Sick Sad World @Iriririti @Libertyforall @El Juani @Ancient Warrior



Hoy no voy a estar disponible, me acaban de llamar para ir a comer por ahi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Anuncio PlayStation 1999


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Jajaja me alegro, yo recuerdo que me gustaba bastante de adolescente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Que bueno, pero yo pensaba que era más tarde del 2000.


----------



## melf (12 Nov 2021)

Antes de irme dejo esta joyita del 95


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

El cine de los mazas se iba apagando poco a poco, aunque aún tuvo pequeños éxitos:

Eraser 1996:



Juez dread 1995:

 


Muerte súbita:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Antes de irme dejo esta joyita del 95




Que relax no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1996
> 
> *




A este si le recuerdo!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1999
> 
> *




Buff discazo se marcó en Un género que no me gustaba y aún así compré el disco sin pensármelo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye hámster, pongo la foto de Janet Jackson derroída para que veas que no tengo preferencia por derroiciones
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 835351




Joder eso no es derroicion es otra cosa distinta, que la ha pasado?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1997
> 
> *



El mejor disco de Janet.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Joder me acabo de dar cue ta de algo extraño, solo soy capaz de beberme una coca cola si está en bote, si es en botella o vaso no soy capaz...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

1998 13 fantasmas.

Curiosa película y también entretenida, creo recordar que era un remake de otra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Seguimos con fantasmas, 1995 agarrame esos fantasmas, Peter Jackson +Michael j Fox:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Más fantasmas en otro remake de 1999:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Para hacer la competencia a la anterior también en 1999 se estrenaba la guarida, así es como conocimos a la Zeta Jones:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

En aquella época todos aunque no quisiéramos nos tragamos este videoclip que estaba hasta en la sopa, impensable hoy en día, curioso que en anteriores años no haya salido take that como fenómenos musical de masas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Cinco en familia, comenzó en 1994 hasta el años 2000, conocimos a Jenifer love y a Neve cambell.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Concierto de una banda que debo admitir, me gustaba, 1997:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Os dejo el mejor anuncio de la historia de la TV, 1996, Cantona y Ronaldo luchaban contra los diablos en Roma:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Todas del 99



Qué buena estaba christina dios.

Un 10 por Cranberries, una de mis bandas de la época.Ese disco es buenísimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo de Christina Aguilera es una locura. La tia evolucionó de una manera brutal. Para mi es una de las voces femeninas de siempre.



Pero si lo piensas bien nadie recuerda una canción suya. La gente recuerda que la niña estaba buena, pero no su música.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Mira que soy un gran fan de Roxette, pero ese disco me parece de lo peorcito que hicieron. El boicot de Emi en USA les afectó bastante y después de Don't bore us bajaron bastante la calidad. Room Service me parece bastante mejor que ese.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira que soy un gran fan de Roxette, pero ese disco me parece de lo peorcito que hicieron. El boicot de Emi en USA les afectó bastante y después de Don't bore us bajaron bastante la calidad. Room Service me parece bastante mejor que ese.




Roxette era uno de esos grupos románticos pero no empalagosos, a mediados de los 90 empezaron a desaparecer no se muy bien porque, ya no sonaban en radios ni les daban publicidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Ostras, que se murió hace un año, ni lo sabía la verdad, yo los conocí por esta canción en un programa de los 40 proincipales que escuchaba de crío, lo presentaba el Joaquín luqui o como coño se llamará:


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Nov 2021)

La mejor época para mí. La Obregón en su top, pajas con los codos. Y el que no lo hiciera, miente o es maricón.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

De continúo.

Discos faboritos de 1977:


. Kraftwerk - Trans-Europe Express/Trans Europa Express (9/10)

. Anthony Phillips - The Geese & The Ghost (9/10)

Cara A



Cara B



. Ramones - Leave Home (9/10 con 'Carbona Not Glue' -primera hedición en binilo y hediciones en CD y binilo de 2001 en hadelante-, 8,5/10 con 'Babysitter' o 'Sheena Is a Punk Rocker' -todas las hediciones dhezde la sejunda en hadelante en binilo y en CD hentre 1988 y 1998-)





. Ramones- Rocket to Russia (8/10 como de salió, 9/10 con 'S.L.U.G.' en lujar de 'Ramona', 'Locket Love', 'I Can't Give You Anything' y ' Why Is It Always This Way')



. Peter Gabriel - Peter Gabriel/1/'Car' (8/10)

. Yes - Going for the One (9/10) @Praidoxe 

. Pink Floyd - Animals (8/10 como de salió, 9/10 con la bersión conpleta -haparhezida en la bersión 8-track del disco- de 'Pigs on the Wing' havriendo el disco, 'Pigs on the Wing' (part two) cerrándolo y la bersión en bibo, conpleta de 'Pigs (Three Different Ones)')

. Camel - Raindances (8/10)

. Triana - Hijos del Agobio (8/10)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De continúo.
> 
> Discos faboritos de 1977:
> 
> ...



Jajajaja muy buena selección excepto Pink Floyd que sabes que no me llega.
Lo de ver que eran años 95-2000 directamente Te come los huevos, tu eres un outsider de la vida


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajaja muy buena selección excepto Pink Floyd que sabes que no me llega.
> Lo de ver que eran años 95-2000 directamente Te come los huevos, tu eres un outsider de la vida



De soy felpudero y si mi justo musical de fuera huna persona, de sería hun dandy. Más que hun 'outsider', de soy hun tío haljo hezphezial (por juenas y malas razonhez).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De soy felpudero y si mi justo musical de fuera huna persona, de sería hun dandy. Más que hun 'outsider', de soy hun tío haljo hezphezial (por juenas y malas razonhez).




El lado intimo y sentimental de @SNB Superstar

Que pasa cabron no duermes? Yo hoy he tenido que trabajar duro toda la noche.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El lado intimo y sentimental de @SNB Superstar
> 
> Que pasa cabron no duermes? Yo hoy he tenido que trabajar duro toda la noche.



De e de dormido de cinco de la tarde ha cuatro menos cuarto de la madrujada. ¿Qué de a de pasado en tu curro?


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, dos discazos de 1975 que me se de holbidaron:

. Fusioon - Minorisa (9/10)



. Eduardo Bort - Eduardo Bort (8/10)


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

De prosijo con mis discos faboritos de 1995:

. Radiohead - The Bends (10/10 con 'The Trickster', 'Permanent Daylight', 'Killer Cars', 'Talk Show Host' y 'Lewis (Mistreated)' en lujar de 'Sulk' y '(Nice Dream)', 9/10 como de salió)







. Marillion - Afraid of Sunlight (9/10)

. King Crimson - THRAK (9/10)

No de uvo uhna jran cosecha en 1995.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajaja me alegro, yo recuerdo que me gustaba bastante de adolescente.



Que precocidad!! Yo de adolescente como mucho salia a merendar a alguna hamburgueseria.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

*
King Crimson - THRAK (1995) 1/4*:


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

*King Crimson - THRAK (1995) 2/4*:


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

*King Crimson - THRAK (1995) 3/4*:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Jofruta @SNB Superstar no se puede hacer scroll en la página de tanto vídeo que has puesto macho.

Hay mucho material pero no se puede navegar por la página...1995-2000,.estas espidico ehh cabron


----------



## HorrorCore (13 Nov 2021)




----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

*King Crimson - THRAK (1995) 4/4*:



Haljunos temas más de el 'Randances' de Camel (en mi lista de faboritos de 1977):


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jofruta @SNB Superstar no se puede hacer scroll en la página de tanto vídeo que has puesto macho.
> 
> Hay mucho material pero no se puede navegar por la página...1995-2000,.estas espidico ehh cabron



De heztoy de aciendo haportacionhez baliosísimas para los pordioseros musicalhez y los niñatos que se de pasan por hezte jailo. De heztoy de creando *contenido de calidaz*. De deverías de heztar más que de hajradhezida, iga de la jrandísima fruta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De heztoy de aciendo haportacionhez baliosísimas para los pordioseros musicalhez y los niñatos que se de pasan por hezte jailo. De heztoy de creando *contenido de calidaz*. De deverías de heztar más que de hajradhezida, iga de la jrandísima fruta.




Hombre llamar al resto de las personas que entran al HILO pordioseros y niñatos no se yo   
De poco sirven tus aportaciones si no las puede ver nadie porque no cargan las páginas con tanto vídeo.

Agradecido, no agradecida, se que tienes sueños humedos conmigo y que deseas que te haga una buena rociada, pero siento decepcionarte.

*1995-2000 JOFRUTA.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

King crimson está bien, siempre meparecio calidad.

@SNB Superstar


----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguimos con fantasmas, 1995 agarrame esos fantasmas, Peter Jackson +Michael j Fox:



Buenisima


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Buenisima




Sip, es muy de los 90, además suele ser una película bastante desconocida para el público.


----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

SNB Superstar dijo:


> De heztoy de aciendo haportacionhez baliosísimas para los pordioseros musicalhez y los niñatos que se de pasan por hezte jailo. De heztoy de creando *contenido de calidaz*. De deverías de heztar más que de hajradhezida, iga de la jrandísima fruta.



Aportaciones valiosisimas dice y pone el toston ese de Radiohead que duerme hasta a las ovejas.


----------



## SNB Superstar (13 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Aportaciones valiosisimas dice y pone el toston ese de Radiohead que duerme hasta a las ovejas.



No todo lo que de haporto de devería de ser de el hajrado de todo el mundo. Pero que mis haportacionhez musicalhez en hezte jailo son de haltísima calidaz hez hin cuheztionavle.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Aportaciones valiosisimas dice y pone el toston ese de Radiohead que duerme hasta a las ovejas.



Contenido de calidac noventero:



*MIKE TYSON MUERDE LA ORJEA DE EVANDER HOLYFIELD EN SU SEGUNDO COMBATE. LA BESTIA PARDA ESTABA CANSADO DE QUE EL OTRO NIGRO NO PARARA DE DAR CABEZAZOS.*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Nov 2021)

La lista de las mejores canciones de rock de los 90:









100 Greatest Rock Songs of the 1990s


List of the 100 Greatest Rock Songs of the 1990s at digitaldreamdoor.com




digitaldreamdoor.com





Me parece una lista, respetable, aunque metan alguna que otra cagada:

- Self Steem de Offspring en el 85. No debería ni estar en la puta lista.

- Californication, de RHCP en el 152. Tendría que estar mucho más alta.


----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El cine de los mazas se iba apagando poco a poco, aunque aún tuvo pequeños éxitos:
> 
> Eraser 1996:
> 
> ...



Que buena la de Eraser, ya no me acordaba de ella. A ver si me la pongo de nuevo un dia de estos.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Que buena la de Eraser, ya no me acordaba de ella. A ver si me la pongo de nuevo un dia de estos.



Tengo ganas de ver, aunque no sé ni como se llama en Español, la peli esa ambientada en Seattle en la que suenan muchas canciones de la escena musical de la ciudad, como State of love and trust, de Pearl Jam:


----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que relax no?



Podria poner cosas mas movidas como In Flames 



Death



Pero parecen alejadas de los gustos de "los pordioseros musicales y ninhatos"  que escriben por aqui.


----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

Tremenda version


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Nov 2021)

Otro de los grandes momentos noventeros en lo deportivo, del verano del 95 concretamente.

Menudos dos prendas estos boxeadores, sobre todo el nigro. Y quien haya visto la pelea, sabe de qué hablo:

*Roy Jones Jr. Vs. Vinny Pazienza*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Nov 2021)

Hilos noventeros de música, deporte, etc del tito Liberty, por si os queréis pasar:





__





Música - Red Hot Chili Peppers- Under the Bridge (1991).


Forma parte del disco que terminó de consolidar la carrera de los de Californication. Uno de los mejores riffs de la historia del rock, mejor guitarra acústica y una de las 500 mejores canciones del género y de la música en general. Canción, además, muy atiquense y con un estribillo muy...




www.burbuja.info









__





Deportes - POLICARPO DÍAZ-PERNELL WHITAKER (1991). 30 años del últimos combate que tuvo en vilo a España.


Introducción y repercusión. Creo necesario que en Burbuja conmemoremos este acontecimiento. El último combate grande del boxeo de un púgil español (aunque en 2001 se batiera Javier Castilletjo con Óscar de la Hoya). La gente de madrugada en sus casas viéndolo...




www.burbuja.info









__





Deportes - EVANDER HOLYFIELD- MIKE TYSON II


Aquí va el vidrio del combate más importante de la década 1990: QUE NO, QUE ESE NO ES. ---------- Venga, poned todo lo que sepáis sobre: - Estos dos bestias. - El mordisco. A mí me parece de sinvergüenza, pero esto es Forotyson. - El boxeo en la década de 1990. - El boxeo en pesos...




www.burbuja.info









__





Cine y TV - Ayer ví HORA PUNTA (Película), de 1998. Reflexiones sobre las Buddy Movies, la música y la América de la época.


Ayer vi esa peli de 1998 y madre mía, que puta bazofia. Lo mejor de la peli es LA MÚSICA, con eso lo digo todo. No entiendo porque se empeñaban en hacer esas buddy movies. Jackie Chan está bien, pero el negro ese con la voz de pito es que no tiene ni puta gracia. Tampoco entiendo porque en un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

@Libertyforall en el mítico combate de poli Díaz, yo vivía en Vallecas, aquello fue un espectáculo, toda la familia despierta para ver el combate cuando nadie había visto uno en su vida, de echo tengo recuerdos del combate, como no habíamos visto nunca uno no entendíamos las reglas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

A mí siempre me parecio uno de esos personajes casposo de este nuestro pais.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Quién coño es dulceida o la María esa, a las otras si las conozco porque salían en crónicas marcianas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Roxette era uno de esos grupos románticos pero no empalagosos, a mediados de los 90 empezaron a desaparecer no se muy bien porque, ya no sonaban en radios ni les daban publicidad.



En los 40 aún los ponían pero en EEUU EMI decidió que no les promocionaba más, hasta el punto que en el 94, su canción Sleeping in my car entró fuerte en el hot 100 y a la semana siguiente desapareció. EMI decidió apostar allí por música negra y cosas del estilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 835635



De pequeño estuve en un programa que presentaba este ser, tenias que hacer preguntas a 3 chicas detrás de un biombo y seleccionar a una, me regalaron dos chándals y me dieron un diploma


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esto ya sube el nivel del hilo definitivamente, el mejor Tomi Genil, recuerdo borracheras tintas con los amigos imitándole.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostras, que se murió hace un año, ni lo sabía la verdad, yo los conocí por esta canción en un programa de los 40 proincipales que escuchaba de crío, lo presentaba el Joaquín luqui o como coño se llamará:



Y sabrás que se murió también O'Riordan, la de Cranberries.
Nos queda poco Obi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La mejor época para mí. La Obregón en su top, pajas con los codos. Y el que no lo hiciera, miente o es maricón.



Con la Obregón ya te digo que no, y eso que me pajeaba con casi cualquiera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La lista de las mejores canciones de rock de los 90:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Discrepo. Offspring deberían tener un par por lo menos, y Red Hot es una de las bandas más sobrevaloradas de la historia.
One me parece que está demasiado arriba. Dr. Dre no sé si ni quienes son. ¿TLC rock? ¿Sinead O'connor? Anda y que les den. Y no sale Livin' on a prayer. Que me la chupen hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Libertyforall en el mítico combate de poli Díaz, yo vivía en Vallecas, aquello fue un espectáculo, toda la familia despierta para ver el combate cuando nadie había visto uno en su vida, de echo tengo recuerdos del combate, como no habíamos visto nunca uno no entendíamos las reglas



¿Qué hacías viviendo en Vallecas? Yo pasé por Madrí por trabajo en el 2001 y busqué piso por allí y no volví jamás. Dios santo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y sabrás que se murió también O'Riordan, la de Cranberries.
> Nos queda poco Obi.



Tampoco lo sabia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué hacías viviendo en Vallecas? Yo pasé por Madrí por trabajo en el 2001 y busqué piso por allí y no volví jamás. Dios santo.




Me crié allí, aunque debe ser que como me van las emociones fuertes me mudé a Lavapiés por aquello de vivir la inmigración masiva de los 90 más de cerca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me crié allí, aunque debe ser que como me van las emociones fuertes me mudé a Lavapiés por aquello de vivir la inmigración masiva de los 90 más de cerca.



Ahora entiendo la querencia por los Mamadous.


----------



## Poseidón (13 Nov 2021)

Porque demonios se ve desde hoy por la mañana tan "estrecho" el foro? Que coño toco calopez o que coño hice yo?

Suplico la ayuda de los nocturnos despiertos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Porque demonios se ve desde hoy por la mañana tan "estrecho" el foro? Que coño toco calopez o que coño hice yo?
> 
> Suplico la ayuda de los nocturnos despiertos.




Ni idea, yo lo veo bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Nov 2021)

Arrancamos una noche más, vamos con la entradilla:


Orinas de colores oscuros?.

Tienes muchas micciones nocturnas?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Seguimos sacando jugo de los años 95-2000 antes de bajar a los infiernos avanzando cinco años más.


----------



## melf (13 Nov 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Porque demonios se ve desde hoy por la mañana tan "estrecho" el foro? Que coño toco calopez o que coño hice yo?
> 
> Suplico la ayuda de los nocturnos despiertos.



Aqui se habla del tema y dan solucion.

Por Que ha encogido el foro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Joder hoy tengo noche de mucho curro


----------



## yenneferrr (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder hoy tengo noche de mucho curro



Y aquí estás, en el foro...

Yo he de estudiar y aquí estoy, en el foro...

No tenemos remedio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

yenneferrr dijo:


> Y aquí estás, en el foro...
> 
> Yo he de estudiar y aquí estoy, en el foro...
> 
> No tenemos remedio.




Exacto, pero hoy de forma más pasiva veré vuestras recomendaciones culturales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Por dejar alguna cosa antes del curro, el desteñido en 1997 ya estaba muy desteñido, pero nos dejó este tema con un solo de guitarra magnífico, en mitad de las favelas pues no es un decorado y con los.judios censurando le la canción;


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Nov 2021)

1997. Salía este video


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder hoy tengo noche de mucho curro



Y como es que tienes tanto curro durante la noche? Ganduleas durante el dia?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por dejar alguna cosa antes del curro, el desteñido en 1997 ya estaba muy desteñido, pero nos dejó este tema con un solo de guitarra magnífico, en mitad de las favelas pues no es un decorado y con los.judios censurando le la canción;



Soy más de su versión:


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

La peor pelicula que he tenido la desgracia de ver en un cine.




Esta en cambio me parecio mucho mejor de lo que dijo la critica.


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

Acabo de recordar que Leaving Las Vegas, 7.2 en Filmaffinity , fue incluso peor que Battlefield earth.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Libertyforall en el mítico combate de poli Díaz, yo vivía en Vallecas, aquello fue un espectáculo, toda la familia despierta para ver el combate cuando nadie había visto uno en su vida, de echo tengo recuerdos del combate, como no habíamos visto nunca uno no entendíamos las reglas



Fue un espectáculo, máquina. Pontelo otra vez y observa lo puesto que iba de días atrás El Poli y los golpes secos que le metió el Pernel, LE PODÍA HABER DEJADO MUCHO PEOR. Ese combate fue la sepultura del vallecano, fue un regalo envenado, un deseo de esos que Dios te concede como castigo.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Discrepo. Offspring deberían tener un par por lo menos, y Red Hot es una de las bandas más sobrevaloradas de la historia.
> One me parece que está demasiado arriba. Dr. Dre no sé si ni quienes son. ¿TLC rock? ¿Sinead O'connor? Anda y que les den. Y no sale Livin' on a prayer. Que me la chupen hombre.



La lista es de los 90, luego Livin on a Prayer no puede estar.

TLC son muy buenas, aunque no son rock.

Offspring= tardoadolecentismo, estilo Nirvana...

Un saludo.


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Fue un espectáculo, máquina. Pontelo otra vez y observa lo puesto que iba de días atrás El Poli y los golpes secos que le metió el Pernel, LE PODÍA HABER DEJADO MUCHO PEOR. Ese combate fue la sepultura del vallecano, fue un regalo envenado, un deseo de esos que Dios te concede como castigo.



Me dio mucha pena aquello, especialmente Poli lamentando que nadie le hubiera ido a recibir al aeropuerto a su vuelta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Fue un espectáculo, máquina. Pontelo otra vez y observa lo puesto que iba de días atrás El Poli y los golpes secos que le metió el Pernel, LE PODÍA HABER DEJADO MUCHO PEOR. Ese combate fue la sepultura del vallecano, fue un regalo envenado, un deseo de esos que Dios te concede como castigo.




Poli empezó a gastarse el dinero del combate tres meses antes de celebrarse


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La peor pelicula que he tenido la desgracia de ver en un cine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenas pajas con Showgirls. No era una obra de arte pero peores cosas se han hecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Buenas pajas con Showgirls. No era una obra de arte pero peores cosas se han hecho.




Las dos eran bastante malas, la del Travolta nunca la he he terminado, y la de showgirls la conseguí pirata en VHS, me defraudó bastante pues la protagonista estaba cañón y en mi opinión hablan demasiado en la película, que era algo que nadie pedía, lo que todos queríamos era ver a la jaca de salvados por la campana de "maniobras".

Por cierto en estos repasos a épocas me doy cuenta que no ha salido salvados por la campana


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las dos eran bastante malas, la del Travolta nunca la he he terminado, y la de showgirls la conseguí pirata en VHS, me defraudó bastante pues la protagonista estaba cañón y en mi opinión hablan demasiado en la película, que era algo que nadie pedía, lo que todos queríamos era ver a la jaca de salvados por la campana de "maniobras".
> 
> Por cierto en estos repasos a épocas me doy cuenta que no ha salido salvados por la campana



¿Quien no quería pajearse con la jaca? Acertaron con la protagonista pero no con los diálogos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Quien no quería pajearse con la jaca? Acertaron con la protagonista pero no con los diálogos.




La jaca como dices era un espectáculo, lo de los diálogos, es que con que hablasen un par de veces en la película era suficiente, no necesitaban darle trasfondo, con los créditos del principio y el final valía, el resto debía ser una fiesta erótica.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2021)

Elizabeth Berkley era la típica tía que sólo pensabas en follarte sin contemplaciones, ni besitos ni nada, bombear hasta que arda el mundo. Hembra muy top. Seguramente seguirá estando follable.

La película, pasados los años, ni tan mal, pero porque hemos visto cosas mucho peores...


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

A lo mejor mi memoria me engaña con el paso de los años, pero yo la recuerdo como una buena pelicula. A lo mejor es que las expectativas eran tan bajas que practicamente cualquier cosa hubiera cumplido. Tendre que verla de nuevo. 

Por cierto, un crimen haber dejado atras esta serie.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Elizabeth Berkley era la típica tía que sólo pensabas en follarte sin contemplaciones, ni besitos ni nada, bombear hasta que arda el mundo. Hembra muy top. Seguramente seguirá estando follable.
> 
> La película, pasados los años, ni tan mal, pero porque hemos visto cosas mucho peores...



Salió en un capítulo de csi. Petable pero ya retocada y plastificada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A lo mejor mi memoria me engaña con el paso de los años, pero yo la recuerdo como una buena pelicula. A lo mejor es que las expectativas eran tan bajas que practicamente cualquier cosa hubiera cumplido. Tendre que verla de nuevo.
> 
> Por cierto, un crimen haber dejado atras esta serie.




Yo.dolo vi la serie.

La película es igual?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Salió en un capítulo de csi. Petable pero ya retocada y plastificada.



Me lo imaginaba. No me molesto ni en buscarla. Era realmente guapa, pero de esa belleza puramente sexual, nada de carita de ángel, abrazos y besitos. A cuatro patas, bombeo duro y entonces ella gira la cabeza, mirada desafiante de "¿es todo lo que tienes?".

Cayeron unas cuantas en la adolescencia, sí.

Yo me la hubiera percutido duramente escuchando a Bauhaus. No mercy.


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me lo imaginaba. No me molesto ni en buscarla. Era realmente guapa, pero de esa belleza puramente sexual, nada de carita de ángel, abrazos y besitos. A cuatro patas, bombeo duro y entonces ella gira la cabeza, mirada desafiante de "¿es todo lo que tienes?".
> 
> Cayeron unas cuantas en la adolescencia, sí.
> 
> Yo me la hubiera percutido duramente escuchando a Bauhaus. No mercy.



A mi nunca me gusto, me parecia demasiado caballuna. Esta si era un 10.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2021)

Aprovecho para comentar que Eva Green también me pone muy cerdo...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

Me váis a apredear pero me encantaba esta banda: 



Y como estamos hablando de los 95-00, recordar a estas pedorras:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi nunca me gusto, me parecia demasiado caballuna. Esta si era un 10.



Y p_t_ como ella sola.


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo.dolo vi la serie.
> 
> La película es igual?



Ni idea, tambien solo vi la serie.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi nunca me gusto, me parecia demasiado caballuna. Esta si era un 10.



Nunca me dijo nada.Hubiéramos sido buenos compañeros de caza.


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y p_t_ como ella sola.



Se ha puesto fuertecita.


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me váis a apredear pero me encantaba esta banda:
> 
> 
> 
> Y como estamos hablando de los 95-00, recordar a estas pedorras:



Los días pares gayolas con Marta, los impares, con Marilia.


----------



## atasco (14 Nov 2021)

hola buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi nunca me gusto, me parecia demasiado caballuna. Esta si era un 10.




El.mejir objetivo para definirla es guapa.
La berkley era todo sexual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noches




Hola @atasco ya te as recuperado?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Los días pares gayolas con Marta, los impares, con Marilia.




Yo siempre fui más de la morena, por cierto creo que es buena idea incluir algún vídeo de ellas en el hilo de las rociadas


----------



## atasco (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola @atasco ya te as recuperado?



no lo estoy pero mañana ya el ultimo dia del contrato y a enfarlopala


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> no lo estoy pero mañana ya el ultimo dia del contrato y a enfarlopala




Muy bien Di que si, al paro y a ponerte de cocaina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Empezamos hoy tarde , vamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta que la próxima sirenita vaya a ser mamadou?.

Que la nueva James Bond sea mamadou?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Si os parece seguimos con los 95-2000 antes de ir a los años del apocalipsis...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Nov 2021)

Por cierto, en 1995 llegaba a los cines esto, la serie me parecía un montón de mierda pero la película me gustó bastante, debe ser porque es la primera vez que María me hizo una paja en el cine, aquello fue inolvidable, aunque más inolvidable fue que tres horas después me hiciera mi primera mamada en el cuarto de contadores en el portal de mi casa, fue un hermoso día, que años tan hermosos...


----------



## melf (14 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por cierto, en 1995 llegaba a los cines esto, la serie me parecía un montón de mierda pero la película me gustó bastante, debe ser porque es la primera vez que María me hizo una paja en el cine, aquello fue inolvidable, aunque más inolvidable fue que tres horas después me hiciera mi primera mamada en el cuarto de contadores en el portal de mi casa, fue un hermoso día, que años tan hermosos...



Ni sabia que se hubiera hecho una peli. Vi la de 2017 y me parecio que tenia un pase.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ni sabia que se hubiera hecho una peli. Vi la de 2017 y me parecio que tenia un pase.



Sip, la de 2017 yo también la vi,aunque no la recuerdo.

Llevamos un par de días sin saber de @SNB Superstar supongo que se estará poniendo ciego de cocaína y jugando con sus muñequitos, un día se le va a ir la mano con la cocaína y se va a acabar pensando que los muñecos son supositorios , ya verás la que lia.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Una de las peores cosas que le han ocurrido al cine.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Una de las peores cosas que le han ocurrido al cine.




Eso es porque no vistes la segunda, la.primera es mala pero la segunda tela.

La.campaña publicitaria de la primera fue muy buena, eran otros tiempos y éramos inocentes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Si, de echo yo recuerda una serie bizarra siendo aún más pequeño con la misma temática pero se transformabam en un robot dinosaurio gigante.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso es porque no vistes la segunda, la.primera es mala pero la segunda tela.
> 
> La.campaña publicitaria de la primera fue muy buena, eran otros tiempos y éramos inocentes.



Cuando digo que es una de las peores cosas que le ha ocurrido al cine no lo digo por malas, hay muchas cosas igual o incluso peores, iba mas por la moda que trajo de los metrajes encontrados y las grabaciones en primera persona, que han sido basura en el 99% de los casos.

Por ejemplo me resulta inconcebible que una mierda como Paranormal activity haya dado para 8 peliculas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cuando digo que es una de las peores cosas que le ha ocurrido al cine no lo digo por malas, hay muchas cosas igual o incluso peores, iba mas por la moda que trajo de los metrajes encontrados y las grabaciones en primera persona, que han sido basura en el 99% de los casos.
> 
> Por ejemplo me resulta inconcebible que una mierda como Paranormal activity haya dado para 8 peliculas.



Con para paranormal activiti por poca gente que las vea es un negocio redondo.

Una película te cuesta 5 millones hacerla, recauda 200, tienes margen para hacer bastantes secuelas teniendo en cuenta la bajada de público que habrá por lógica tras la primera, y les ha dado para bastantes.

Con la primera de paranormal si vi mucha campaña de marketing.

De cámara en mano, yo rescato la visita, y otra que vi de exorcismos que ya no recuerdo el nombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Ni idea, pero no me sorprende, era algo muy bizarro para ser europeo o americano


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con para paranormal activiti por poca gente que las vea es un negocio redondo.
> 
> Una película te cuesta 5 millones hacerla, recauda 200, tienes margen para hacer bastantes secuelas teniendo en cuenta la bajada de público que habrá por lógica tras la primera, y les ha dado para bastantes.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que tienen su publico y que evidentemente en terminos economicos tienen que ser muy rentables. Pero en serio 8 Paranormal activities ya?
Es empezar una pelicula, ver que esta rodada asi y ya me predispone en contra. 

De acuerdo contigo, La visita es de ese 1% que rescato.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni idea, pero no me sorprende, era algo muy bizarro para ser europeo o americano



Cual? Alguien me tiene en ignorados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cual? Alguien me tiene en ignorados.




Si, el el hilo entre que la mitad son multis y la otra mitad os tenéis ignorados da para comedia involuntaria.


----------



## atasco (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Muy bien Di que si, al paro y a ponerte de cocaina



tarde


----------



## atasco (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, el el hilo entre que la mitad son multis y la otra mitad os tenéis ignorados da para comedia involuntaria.



hola que tal estas hoy?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estas hoy?




Bien como siempre la verdad.
Tu qué tal estás en tu primer día sin trabajo?.


----------



## atasco (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bien como siempre la verdad.
> Tu qué tal estás en tu primer día sin trabajo?.



pues contento despues de dos cervezas con la gente en el montaditos les conte que falte dos dias por intentar suicidarme y casi se pponen a llorar, no se lo creian


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> pues contento despues de dos cervezas con la gente en el montaditos les conte que falte dos dias por intentar suicidarme y casi se pponen a llorar, no se lo creian




Lo mismo deberías explorar otros temas más "alegres".


----------



## atasco (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mismo deberías explorar otros temas más "alegres".



nah mi vida es muy comica si no me rio de ella , lloro?
ke leh jodanh a eshas coshas yo vivo y tan nathuralmernte


----------



## atasco (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mismo deberías explorar otros temas más "alegres".



haz tu voluntad: será toda la ley», y «amor es la ley, amor bajo voluntad ese es mi lema
si me intento normal es algo que ya arrarstrare pero me la suda mientras pueda hacer las cosas que quiera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> haz tu voluntad: será toda la ley», y «amor es la ley, amor bajo voluntad ese es mi lema
> si me intento normal es algo que ya arrarstrare pero me la suda mientras pueda hacer las cosas que quiera




No comparto tu percepción de la vida, pero solo tú sabrás cómo puedes ser feliz, aunque en algunos casos el ser humano es extraño y encuentra felicidad en la autodestrucción.


Para alégrarte te voy a recomendar un hilo que ha creado un ilustre forero para alegrar a la gente:






Ranking: TOP10 VIDEOCLIPS EXTRACTORES DE LECHE. EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL.


ACTUALIZACION CON NUEVA CATEGORIA PARA DESEMPATES Y VIDEOCLIPS ESPECIALES: ROCIADA ILIMITADA. Hola camaradas, si soy yo, después del éxito de las jacas olímpicas son muchos los que me pidieron la final de dicho hilo o un nuevo volumen, pero yo que soy un hombre siempre con ganas de innovar he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## atasco (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No comparto tu percepción de la vida, pero solo tú sabrás cómo puedes ser feliz, aunque en algunos casos el ser humano es extraño y encuentra felicidad en la autodestrucción.
> 
> 
> Para alégrarte te voy a recomendar un hilo que ha creado un ilustre forero para alegrar a la gente:
> ...



vaya gilipolles jaja


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No comparto tu percepción de la vida, pero solo tú sabrás cómo puedes ser feliz, aunque en algunos casos el ser humano es extraño y encuentra felicidad en la autodestrucción.
> 
> 
> Para alégrarte te voy a recomendar un hilo que ha creado un ilustre forero para alegrar a la gente:
> ...



El año que viene preparamos una candidatura guapa, brodel. A mí ni me dió tiempo a votar.

Curioso que ganará el Nini siendo la votación de madrugada... Menuda peña tocada le votó 

Para mí era medalla de vronce.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, el el hilo entre que la mitad son multis y la otra mitad os tenéis ignorados da para comedia involuntaria.



Yo ni soy multi, ni tengo a nadie en el ignore y que sepa no he tenido ninguna discusion fuerte, de hecho pensaba que era alguien totalmente anodino, por eso me ha hecho tanta gracia ver que alguien me ha ignorado


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo ni soy multi, ni tengo a nadie en el ignore y que sepa no he tenido ninguna discusion fuerte, de hecho pensaba que era alguien totalmente anodino, por eso me ha hecho tanta gracia ver que alguien me ha ignorado



Se me olvidó mencionarte en este hilo @melf 






Deportes - El hilo Oficial del boxeo + JAIME MUNGUÍA- GABRIEL ROSADO.


EL HILO OFICIAL DEL BOXEO DE BURBUJA Al final se ha hablado de todo sobre el boxeo en general menos del combate Munguía-Rosado. Luego lo que hago es que me traigo aquí a todo el floro y hablamos de boxeo. ---------------- LOS MEJORES BOXEADORES DE LA HISTORIA...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Se me olvidó mencionarte en este hilo @melf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No entiendo nada de boxeo, ya ni lo veo. En la epoca en que lo ponian en Tele5 si, pero con el tiempo perdi el interes.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No entiendo nada de boxeo, ya ni lo veo. En la epoca en que lo ponian en Tele5 si, pero con el tiempo perdi el interes.



Ese no lo he visto. Gracias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> vaya gilipolles jaja




Que te parece una gilipollez?, Solo te decía que pensaras menos en las cosas negativas hombre.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Imperdonable no haber puesto nada de The Cult en años anteriores.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El año que viene preparamos una candidatura guapa, brodel. A mí ni me dió tiempo a votar.
> 
> Curioso que ganará el Nini siendo la votación de madrugada... Menuda peña tocada le votó
> 
> Para mí era medalla de vronce.



Soy uno de ellos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Arrancamos con la entradilla, mañana cambia os de época...

Te gustan los programas de Jorge Javier?.

Usas Twitter para hablar de las tertulias de Telecinco?.


Pues lo siento, pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en Burbuja...


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Arrancamos con la entradilla, mañana cambia os de época...
> 
> Te gustan los programas de Jorge Javier?.
> 
> ...



No.

No.

Ha queao buena noche


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Hoy creo que si no cambian las cosas será una noche para mi de observador, ando con muchísimo trabajo esta última semana.

Haber que grupo musical, película o lo que sea descubro esta noche.


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Supongo que no sera descubrimiento, pero como estaba Denise Richards


----------



## melf (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy creo que si no cambian las cosas será una noche para mi de observador, ando con muchísimo trabajo esta última semana.
> 
> Haber que grupo musical, película o lo que sea descubro esta noche.



Trabajas por turnos, o vagueas durante el dia y luego recuperas por la noche?


----------



## atasco (16 Nov 2021)

casi me caigo dela silla del sueño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Trabajas por turnos, o vagueas durante el dia y luego recuperas por la noche?




Las dos cosas un poco la verdad, hay días que tengo turnos de noche y otros que aprovecho las noches para adelantar curro o recuperar.


----------



## atasco (16 Nov 2021)

eres la chica que no es hippie?

bueno tu ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



No es de los 90, pero su versión de Sound of silence es brutal:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Supongo que no sera descubrimiento, pero como estaba Denise Richards



Aparte de la escena de las tetas la peli daba para poco más.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No es de los 90, pero su versión de Sound of silence es brutal:



Siempre se les ha criticado por ser nu metal, al menos los puristas, pero a mi me gustan mucho.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aparte de la escena de las tetas la peli daba para poco más.



Guardaba muy buen recuerdo de ella, una buena pelicula con una historia un tanto retorcida, pero la volvi a ver hace un par de años y es como dices.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Nov 2021)

Has empezado a preparar la candidatura para el año que viene @Obiwanchernobil ?

eL PERRO ya está cargando hilos. Y el Poke también 

Esos sí que van en serio.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Has empezado a preparar la candidatura para el año que viene @Obiwanchernobil ?
> 
> eL PERRO ya está cargando hilos. Y el Poker también
> 
> Esos sí que van en serio.



Lo tiene complicado después de que @SNB Superstar haya descubierto que es mujera.

Este es un foro misógino y es un verdadero escándalo que el forero revelación sea una enfermera en su turno de noche. Ese iceberg puede hundir burbuja. Por eso han hecho desaparecer a SNB.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo tiene complicado después de que @SNB Superstar haya descubierto que es mujera.
> 
> Este es un foro misógino y es un verdadero escándalo que el forero revelación sea una enfermera en su turno de noche. Ese iceberg puede hundir burbuja. Por eso han hecho desaparecer a SNB.



Este hilo exige mucho, la verdad. Yo ya no sé ni qué subir.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este hilo exige mucho, la verdad. Yo ya no sé ni qué subir.



Yo es que hemos entrado en épocas que no me dicen nada. No se me ocurre nada tampoco. Me quedé en los felices 80 y el tramito de los 90 que mereció la pena. Fue llegar el euro y...


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Que negatividad. Hay un monton de cosas salvables, buenas e incluso muy buenas.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Que negatividad. Hay un monton de cosas salvables, buenas e incluso muy buenas.



Y mientras Joseph Phienes preñando a pelito a Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Que negatividad. Hay un monton de cosas salvables, buenas e incluso muy buenas.



Me pareció pura propaganda, soldaditos americanos salvando al mundo.

Sí que me gustó mucho "Troya", que es del 2004. No sé por qué tiene mala fama.

Pero sí que soy negativo, sí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y mientras Joseph Phienes preñando a pelito a Gwyneth Paltrow.




Salvar al soldado tiene momentos muy buenos, pero no es lo mejor de spielberg en mi opinión claro, coge mucho prestado de la chaqueta metálica.

In love se llevó un puñado de Óscar y me pareció buena pero no tan excelente, cuestión de gustos.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me pareció pura propaganda, soldaditos americanos salvando al mundo.
> 
> Sí que me gustó mucho "Troya", que es del 2004. No sé por qué tiene mala fama.
> 
> Pero sí que soy negativo, sí.



Troya me parecio la primera cagada de de Brad Pitt, luego vendrian cosas mucho peores, que hasta aquel momento no tenia una pelicula mala.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla una noche más:

No usas protección?.

Eres alérgico a la goma?.

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Hoy *Novedad absoluta, cambiamos de años, ¡SE ACERCA EL APOCALIPSIS!*....

*2000-2005.*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Troya me parecio la primera cagada de de Brad Pitt, luego vendrian cosas mucho peores, que hasta aquel momento no tenia una pelicula mala.



No sé, a mi me parece que Brad Pitt tiene películas malas a paladas. No le veo nada especial al muchacho.
Sin embargo, la presentación de Aquiles me parece de lo mejor que he visto en cuanto a presentación de personajes. Es una escena espectacular.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

@melf @Alia del Cuchillo @Sick Sad World @Iriririti @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Ancient Warrior 

Echadle imaginación, no sé si van a salir más cosas buenas o malas, cómic, películas, cine, libros, música, lo que os salga.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla una noche más:
> 
> No usas protección?.
> 
> ...



Ya estamos hablando de 2004...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @melf @Alia del Cuchillo @Sick Sad World @Iriririti @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Ancient Warrior
> 
> Echadle imaginación, no sé si van a salir más cosas buenas o malas, cómic, películas, cine, libros, música, lo que os salga.



A ver si conseguimos que la guardia se te haga más ligera...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya estamos hablando de 2004...




Yo solo voy a decir que la persona que ese día vino conmigo al cine, cuando vio salir a Brad Pitt en plan gladiador solto un soplido que no se me irá en la vida


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Salvar al soldado tiene momentos muy buenos, pero no es lo mejor de spielberg en mi opinión claro, coge mucho prestado de la chaqueta metálica.



Y La Chaqueta Metálica coge mucho de "Oficial y Caballero". El sargento de artillería Hartman es una copia del sargento Foley.
Es curioso como ha quedado como película romántica por la icónica escena final, cuando es un enorme TDS PTS. Gran película. Y Debra Winger estaba tremenda, muy, muy guapa.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

En el 2001 el desteñido ya era color mármol directamente, pero le dio por juntar a Marlon Brando y un buen director de fotografía y se casco este pedazo de vídeo, en uno de sus discos menos vendido(triplica en ventas al disco español más vendido)


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé, a mi me parece que Brad Pitt tiene películas malas a paladas. No le veo nada especial al muchacho.
> Sin embargo, la presentación de Aquiles me parece de lo mejor que he visto en cuanto a presentación de personajes. Es una escena espectacular.



Tampoco digo que tenga nada especial, simplemente me gustaban sus peliculas, me hubieran gustado igual protagonizadas por cualquier otro. Desde Troya alterna cosas que me gustan con cosas que no, algunas realmente malisimas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Cómo no es cuestión de meter política, al menos no nacional, solo diré y creo que merece la pena, recordar este momento:

 


Muchas cosas cambiaron desde entonces.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Bueno, esta es de 2001...



El cine murió en 1989 y con el €uro se acabó la música...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Tampoco digo que tenga nada especial, simplemente me gustaban sus peliculas, me hubieran gustado igual protagonizadas por cualquier otro. Desde Troya alterna cosas que me gustan con cosas que no, algunas realmente malisimas.



Érase una vez en Hollywood me gustó bastante. Me reí mucho con la escena con Bruce Lee...me pareció una peli interesante a muchos niveles.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo no es cuestión de meter política, al menos no nacional, solo diré y creo que merece la pena, recordar este momento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso sólo eran unos aviones de nada, fue más catastrófico el puto €uro. 
Que asco le tengo, con lo bonitos que eran nuestros billetes...ay, peseta bonita!


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Tampoco digo que tenga nada especial, simplemente me gustaban sus peliculas, me hubieran gustado igual protagonizadas por cualquier otro. Desde Troya alterna cosas que me gustan con cosas que no, algunas realmente malisimas.




Buenas:
Érase una vez en Hollywood.
Seven
El club de la lucha.
12 monos.
Entrevista con el vampiro.
El curioso caso de Benjamín batón.
Cerdos y diamantes.
Babel.


Aceptables:


Malditos bastardos

Moneyball.
Troya.
Ad Astra.
Leyendas de pasión.
La primera de oceans.
Guerra z


Malas:

Todas las demás.

Vergüenza ajena:

Una que sale teñido de rubio y trajeado, se supone que es la encarnación de la muerte, y se pasa la película follandose a la hija de un rico,
La podía haber dirigido Jorge Javier Vázquez.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Érase una vez en Hollywood me gustó bastante. Me reí mucho con la escena con Bruce Lee...me pareció una peli interesante a muchos niveles.



Si, esa es de las buenas, pero por ejemplo Guerra mundial Z o Ad astra son el horror.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Anuncio Game cube España, 2001.

Por una vez Nintendo no hacía anuncios con charos y cuñaos, como vendieron una mierda volvieron rápidamente a las charos y los cuñaos, que consolon.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas:
> Érase una vez en Hollywood.
> Seven
> El club de la lucha.
> ...



   Conoces a Joe Black?

A mi me gusto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Conoces a Joe Black?
> 
> A mi me gusto.




No me jodas
El jofruta no se despeina en toda la película, ni cuando embiste a la hija del otro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Tenemos un hilo donde estos dos vídeos han recibido una buena calificación...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si, esa es de las buenas, pero por ejemplo Guerra mundial Z o Ad astra son el horror.



A mi me gustaron las 2, especialmente Ad astra...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Joder @SNB Superstar tiene que estar en una clínica de desintoxicación o algo, ya no nos hace sus famosas visitas puesto de cocaina hasta las cejas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Un grupazo. 

Velocifero (2008) es un pedazo de disco...muy chulo para ir en coche.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Conoces a Joe Black?
> 
> A mi me gusto.



No está mal del todo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No está mal del todo...




Venga no me jodas 
Es un mierdon considerable, con el otro repeinado y hablando a susurros a la que quiere embestir.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tenemos un hilo donde estos dos vídeos han recibido una buena calificación...



Ese hilo empieza y termina con el vídeo ese como se llame...


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga no me jodas
> Es un mierdon considerable, con el otro repeinado y hablando a susurros a la que quiere embestir.



Es que es la Muerte que quiere saber lo que es el amor para entender mejor a los humanos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Yo tenía un póster de alien 3 con la sigoirney weawer con la cabeza rapada, aquello era lo más top en los 90.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




El x es un juegazo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

2004


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Por los 2000 Capcom se sacó el mejor remake de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> 2004




De esto me acuerdo yo, el tío se hizo muy famosos en aquella época.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tenía un póster de alien 3 con la sigoirney weawer con la cabeza rapada, aquello era lo más top en los 90.









Como descarriló esta peli...y no había malos mimbres, pero desconectar totalmente de la 2 nada más empezar la mató.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

El E3 es la feria del videojuego más importante del mundo, acuden profesionale, prensa y desde hace unos años está abierta al público general.

En 2005 tuvo lugar el momento más friki de su historia, parece que wind waker no era lo que querían, así que se anunció esto:


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El x es un juegazo.



Cuando lo probe por primera vez aguante 10 minutos antes de quitarlo. Años despues, un dia especialmente aburrido, lo probe de nuevo y entonces si me parecio un juegazo.

Kingdom hearts es otro juegazo, o lo era en la epoca, seguramente haya envejecido peor.

Y este lo sigue siendo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Como descarriló esta peli...y no había malos mimbres, pero desconectar totalmente de la 2 nada más empezar la mató.



Su problema es el montaje, la falta de presupuesto y que era el primer largometraje de fincher.

Lo del alien marioneta por los pasillos tiene tela.

Alguna cosa se salva, el "beso" de la enfermeria y el final con ella suicidándose para matar al bicho me pareció bueno.

curioso queda el ambiente onírico con fotografía anaranjada y contrapicados que más tarde desarrollaria fincher con the Game, Seven y fight club, aunque en sus videoclips musicales ya se le veía venir.

La edición nueva que sacaron me pareció también mala.


el poster es ese tal cual, que recuerdos, me los regalaban en un videoclub al lado de mi casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cuando lo probe por primera vez aguante 10 minutos antes de quitarlo. Años despues, un dia especialmente aburrido, lo probe de nuevo y entonces si me parecio un juegazo.
> 
> Kingdom hearts es otro juegazo, o lo era en la epoca, seguramente haya envejecido peor.
> 
> Y este lo sigue siendo.




Yo el dragón quest tarde unos 10 años en jugarlo y eso que me lo regalaron de salida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

A partir del año 2000 el grounge desaparecía y el rock pasaba horas bajas, al rescate venían los de siempre:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

La consola portátil más vendida de la historia...


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Scorsese en el año 2002 seguía a lo suyo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Esta mujer que guapa era.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

George Lucas buscaba redención con este peliculón, después de aburrirnos sobremanera con las primeras precuelas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Nov 2021)

Madonna volvía a pegar fuerte con un disco muy disco:



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvHf4SnA7f8s8aB1EjV6xaA_5cv8rNdpW


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> George Lucas buscaba redención con este peliculón, después de aburrirnos sobremanera con las primeras precuelas:



Bueno...peliculón, no sé yo...daba toda la historia para mucho más, pero como se trataba de fidelizar a toda una nueva generación de consumidores y no de hacer buenas películas pues...

La primera tiene un pase por Darth Maul, que daba la talla como malo mucho mejor que Christopher Lee o la cosa esa que tosía. No había porqué matarlo. La segunda sobra entera, y la tercera daba para dos pelis. Básicamente es eso.


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A partir del año 2000 el grounge desaparecía y el rock pasaba horas bajas, al rescate venían los de siempre:



Es la epoca en la que da el pelotazo el metal sinfonico, con grupos que nunca me han entrado.





Y otros que son brutales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Es la epoca en la que da el pelotazo el metal sinfonico, con grupos que nunca me han entrado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que fue de Evanescence?, Yo recuerdo el pelotazo aquel y nada más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno...peliculón, no sé yo...daba toda la historia para mucho más, pero como se trataba de fidelizar a toda una nueva generación de consumidores y no de hacer buenas películas pues...
> 
> La primera tiene un pase por Darth Maul, que daba la talla como malo mucho mejor que que Christopher Lee o la cosa esa que tosía. No había porqué matarlo. La segunda sobra entera, y la tercera daba para dos pelis. Básicamente es eso.




Concuerdo en que la segunda es horrible, la primera quitas al bicho de mierda ese y es disfrutable, pero esta tercera a mi sí me gustó mucho.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno...peliculón, no sé yo...daba toda la historia para mucho más, pero como se trataba de fidelizar a toda una nueva generación de consumidores y no de hacer buenas películas pues...
> 
> La primera tiene un pase por Darth Maul, que daba la talla como malo mucho mejor que que Christopher Lee o la cosa esa que tosía. No había porqué matarlo. La segunda sobra entera, y la tercera daba para dos pelis. Básicamente es eso.



La cosa esa que tosia era cojonuda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La cosa esa que tosia era cojonuda.




Hombre a mí me sorprendió lo de los brazos, no vi ningún trailer antes y me pareció buena idea.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La cosa esa que tosia era cojonuda.



No puedes comparar una tos seca con "Duel of the fates" y lo sabes...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre a mí me sorprendió lo de los brazos, no vi ningún trailer antes y me pareció buena idea.



Coleccionaba sables láser de jedis muertos o algo así, no? O igual lo soñé yo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Concuerdo en que la segunda es horrible, la primera quitas al bicho de mierda ese y es disfrutable, pero esta tercera a mi sí me gustó mucho.



Y el giro horrible de que la Fuerza eran los midiclorianos. Uff, que bajón...


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No puedes comparar una tos seca con "Duel of the fates" y lo sabes...



Desde luego que no, pero aun asi me sigue pareciendo cojonuda.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Os dejo con este discazo de 2002, que tengo que preparar las nominas y todavia no he empezado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Desde luego que no, pero aun asi me sigue pareciendo cojonuda.



...el momento que cautivó a Obiwan...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Os dejo con este discazo de 2002, que tengo que preparar las nominas y todavia no he empezado.




Claro que tú dónde estás es de día imagino, nóminas?, Que eres picateclas, abogado o funcionario?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...el momento que cautivó a Obiwan...




Por supuesto, en el cine cuando enseña los brazos escondidos queria comprarme un muñeco de la cosa esa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Os dejo con este discazo de 2002, que tengo que preparar las nominas y todavia no he empezado.



Psicodelico a tope.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Coleccionaba sables láser de jedis muertos o algo así, no? O igual lo soñé yo...




Si, tenía varios en la capa esa que llevaba guardados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

En 2002 el super héroe que más vendía comics en el mundo por fin recibía adaptación cinematográfica, los pesimos intentos anteriores no habían dado resultado, mientras que era posible trasladar a Batman o Superman a la gran pantalla, con el arácnido necesitamos ver cómo avanzaba la infografía para acerlo posible, primero paso por las manos de James Cameron aunque finalmente fue Sam raimi quien realizó la película, se convirtió en una película evento, todo el mundo quería verla, fue la primera de una trilogia desigual, está que nos ocupa correcta, la segunda parte muy buena y una tercera lamentable.
Aún el concepto de superhéroe no había sido prostituido por Disney.

Trailer en el que aparecen las torres gemelas, que fueron suprimidas en el montaje final de cines:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

2002 kill Bill:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Estos pegaron un pelotazo importante con sus dos primeros discos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Yo empecé a comprar discos de ellos y el metal no me llamaba nada, supongo que sería (yo no entiendo demasiado de ese estilo musical) un metal comercial apto para todos.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En 2002 el super héroe que más vendía comics en el mundo por fin recibía adaptación cinematográfica, los pesimos intentos anteriores no habían dado resultado, mientras que era posible trasladar a Batman o Superman a la gran pantalla, con el arácnido necesitamos ver cómo avanzaba la infografía para acerlo posible, primero paso por las manos de James Cameron aunque finalmente fue Sam raimi quien realizó la película, se convirtió en una película evento, todo el mundo quería verla, fue la primera de una trilogia desigual, está que nos ocupa correcta, la segunda parte muy buena y una tercera lamentable.
> Aún el concepto de superhéroe no había sido prostituido por Disney.
> 
> Trailer en el que aparecen las torres gemelas, que fueron suprimidas en el montaje final de cines:



Menudo chasco. Habia visto ese trailer en el cine, absolutamente espectacular y luego lo quitan en la pelicula.  Me senti estafado.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro que tú dónde estás es de día imagino, nóminas?, Que eres picateclas, abogado o funcionario?



Si, es de dia, hay 12 horas de diferencia. Ninguna de las 3, pero por ahi anda.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo empecé a comprar discos de ellos y el metal no me llamaba nada, supongo que sería (yo no entiendo demasiado de ese estilo musical) un metal comercial apto para todos.



Lo que mas escucho es metal, pero no le hago ascos a nada, y tambien lo veo asi, todo esto del nu metal, el metal sinfonico, fue un rollo mas comercial para llegar a mas publico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si, es de dia, hay 12 horas de diferencia. Ninguna de las 3, pero por ahi anda.



Ya lo tengo, recursos humanos.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya lo tengo, recursos humanos.



   Ya dije que un poco de todo.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Nov 2021)

Incubus tenía un sonido mucho más limpio y a un mejor vocalista de calle. Pero se decidió que lo que tenía que vender era eso.

Fueron si no malos, mediocres, aunque siempre podremos decir que fue nuestra generación.

Es curioso, a mí me pasó lo mismo. No escuchaba nada de Iron Maiden, pero LP me parecía lo más.


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2002 kill Bill:



Despues de Campo de batalla la tierra y Leaving Las Vegas, lo peor que he visto en el cine y encima con el agravante de ir a ver la segunda parte tambien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Despues de Campo de batalla la tierra y Leaving Las Vegas, lo peor que he visto en el cine y encima con el agravante de ir a ver la segunda parte tambien.




El final de la segunda me pareció un rollazo de narices.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Entradilla expres:

Ha fallecido tu perro?.

Lo mato otro perro de un mordisco en los huevos?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja.


*SEGUIMOS CON 2000-2005 QUE PARECE QUE LA FINAL SACAMOS COSILLAS.

OS INVOCO:*

@melf @Alia del Cuchillo @Sick Sad World @Iriririti @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Ancient Warrior


----------



## Iriririti (17 Nov 2021)

Hola que os contáis jovenzuelos? 

Aquí una pequeñita forera


----------



## xilebo (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El final de la segunda me pareció un rollazo de narices.



La segunda y la primera, pero claro Tarantino venia de 3 estupendas peliculas, podia ser que al ver la historia completa todo cobrase sentido y en conjunto fuese otra gran pelicula. Vaya dinero tirado


----------



## melf (17 Nov 2021)

En España tambien tuvimos nuestros grupos de nu metal, bastante majos por cierto.


----------



## xilebo (18 Nov 2021)

Peli iconica del 2000


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Joder que dolor de huevos, que malo era el jofruta, tenía que ser hijo o hermano de algún productor musical porque si no, no se entiende.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Se marcó un buen remake el snyder, de lo poco que me gusta de el.

Aunque 28 días después y 28 semanas me gustan mucho más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Peli iconica del 2000




Una maravilla audiovisual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Iriririti dijo:


> Hola que os contáis jovenzuelos?
> 
> Aquí una pequeñita forera




@Iriririti 

Hola, desconozco si eres un troll como el 90% del foro que si lo somos, pero debes tener en cuenta una cosa.

Si tienes menos de 18 años no deberías entrar por aquí, no es el mejor lugar, deberías pedir permiso a tus padres o a quien sea, aunque en este hilo no suele ocurrir, en general este foro contiene imágenes y temas que pueden resultar impactantes.

Si no es ese tu caso disfruta del foro.
Si eres un troll también disfruta del foro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Peli iconica del 2000



Le falta el clímax, una escena brutal, inolvidable, un "yo soy Espartaco"...Braveheart las tiene a paladas. 
Esta, siendo una buena peli, lo mejor que tiene es el principio. Y pongo, con Russell Crowe, el tipo de escena brutal, que te levanta una peli, a la que me refiero...



Tremendo escenón del que es imposible cansarse.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Le falta el clímax, una escena brutal, inolvidable, un "yo soy Espartaco"...Braveheart las tiene a paladas.
> Esta, siendo una buena peli, lo mejor que tiene es el principio. Y pongo, con Russell Crowe, el tipo de escena brutal, que te levanta una peli, a la que me refiero...
> 
> 
> ...



No he visto Cinderella Man, tío. Soy más de ponerme combates antiguos.

Mítico de aquella época:

*Max Schmeling - Joe Louis




*


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una maravilla audiovisual.



Unicamente audiovisual, como peli otro toston.


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se marcó un buen remake el snyder, de lo poco que me gusta de el.
> 
> Aunque 28 días después y 28 semanas me gustan mucho más.



A mi al reves, aunque tambien me gustaron las de 28, prefiero esta.

Entonces supongo que no consideras Sucker Punch un peliculon de 10.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Unicamente audiovisual, como peli otro toston.



A mí me emocionó Una mente maravillosa.

Y no creo que contenga frases progres como dice Obiwan, es una peli apolítica.

En cualquier caso, la mejor peli de Russell Crowe es L.A. Confidential, y con diferencia. Esa pareja que hace con Kim Basinger es irrepetible.


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

No todo fue nu metal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi al reves, aunque tambien me gustaron las de 28, prefiero esta.
> 
> Entonces supongo que no consideras Sucker Punch un peliculon de 10.




Me la trague en el cine y me pareció muy aburrida, la última se zombies que hizo también me pareció muy aburrida.

La que le llovieron muchos palos (comprensible) pero es un placer culpable es Batman VS Superman.

De este tío me parece interesante 300 y ahora mismo no me acuerdo de mucho más.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

Blue, buen grupo. Esta banda hizo un pop bastante pasable, aunque no tuvieron tanto cartel en España como otros.





La verdad que en aquella época de los 2000-2005 se llevaba el rollo ese de música de la playa. Eran tiempos de bonanza con Mayor Oreja y esta gente dando ladrillitos.

En la playita grabaron no solo artistas en el pop, también en el hip hip de Jay Z o Nelly.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

También hay mencionar la cultura del tunning. Toda una fiebre que envejeció como el culo y a la que una simple Ley tumbó. Hace 10 años que se lo cargaron, en 2011.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí me emocionó Una mente maravillosa.
> 
> Y no creo que contenga frases progres como dice Obiwan, es una peli apolítica.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la mejor peli de Russell Crowe es L.A. Confidential, y con diferencia. Esa pareja que hace con Kim Basinger es irrepetible.



Lo mejor de Russell es gladiator, luego me gusta mucho red de mentiras y L.A confidencial está muy bien también.

Un mente maravillosa me pareció aburridillo y una esa que pelea oor comprarle leche a sus hijos un truño.

Para gustos


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí me emocionó Una mente maravillosa.
> 
> Y no creo que contenga frases progres como dice Obiwan, es una peli apolítica.
> 
> En cualquier caso, la mejor peli de Russell Crowe es L.A. Confidential, y con diferencia. Esa pareja que hace con Kim Basinger es irrepetible.



Cual? No veo ese comentario sobre las frases progres.

Sin duda L.A. Confidencial es su mejor pelicula, seguida de cerca por American gangster.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cual? No veo ese comentario sobre las frases progres.
> 
> *Sin duda L.A. Confidencial es su mejor pelicula, seguida de cerca por American gangster.*



Comparación de Dios con un gitano.

A mi Denzel Washington cada vez me ha transmitido menos. Los niggas tienen que hacer papeles de tal, como Wesley Snipes y Samuel L. Jackson.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cual? No veo ese comentario sobre las frases progres.
> 
> Sin duda L.A. Confidencial es su mejor pelicula, seguida de cerca por American gangster.




No me acordaba, salía en american gánster?


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me la trague en el cine y me pareció muy aburrida, la última se zombies que hizo también me pareció muy aburrida.
> 
> La que le llovieron muchos palos (comprensible) pero es un placer culpable es Batman VS Superman.
> 
> De este tío me parece interesante 300 y ahora mismo no me acuerdo de mucho más.



La ultima de zombies es muy aburrida y sobre todo demasiado larga.

Sucker punch tiene la duracion justa para no hacerse pesada y un ritmo y una estetica de 10.

Comprensible? Puede que le sobren algunos minutos pero me parece que esta muy bien.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

*El Aviador > Infiltrados > Shutter Island > El lobo de Wall Street > Gangs of NY*

*Con El Aviador no puedo ser imparcial. Ese helénco de guapos y carismáticos... Y Kate Beckinsale 

** Casino + El Aviador= El lobo de Wall Street.

*** Gangs of NY me saturó visualmente. Tanto color, tanto figurante.

*Y SI NO, DESMIÉNTEMELO, COÑO. ME CAGO EN LA LECHE PUTA.*


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Comparación de Dios con un gitano.
> 
> A mi Denzel Washington cada vez me ha transmitido menos. Los niggas tienen que hacer papeles de tal, como Wesley Snipes y Samuel L. Jackson.




 Tiene buenas peliculas, Fallen me parece un peliculon y cosas entretenidas como The equalizer.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No he visto Cinderella Man, tío. Soy más de ponerme combates antiguos.
> 
> Mítico de aquella época:
> 
> ...



Hay peli, no está nada mal.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me la trague en el cine y me pareció muy aburrida, la última se zombies que hizo también me pareció muy aburrida.
> 
> La que le llovieron muchos palos (comprensible) pero es un placer culpable es Batman VS Superman.
> 
> De este tío me parece interesante 300 y ahora mismo no me acuerdo de mucho más.



Pues Man of Steel a mi me parece la mejor de superheroes, porque las Batman de Nolan están más allá. Y sale Antje Traue, tremendo hembrón...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues Man of Steel a mi me parece la mejor de superheroes, porque las Batman de Nolan están más allá. Y sale Antje Traue, tremendo hembrón...




Y esta jaca?, Deseamos más datos, no la recuerdo en Superman.


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Seguramente a los seguidores de Pink Floyd les parezca una herejia, a mi me gusta mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Tiene buenas peliculas, Fallen me parece un peliculon y cosas entretenidas como The equalizer.




A mi fallen también me gusta mucho, al menos cuando la vi hace la tira de años.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

*Traffic > Crash > Babel*


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Nov 2021)

Ases Calientes, otro peliculón que no puede faltar. Y que follable Alicia Keys. Aunque es de 2007, si no recuerdo mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

*BUENO VEO QUE HOY HEMOS EMPEZADO PRONTO:

Entradilla va:

No te gusta usar desodorante?.

Te gusta olerte los huevos?.

pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja....


Seguimos temática 2000-2005.*

Luego más tarde me uno jofrutas.

Os invoco.

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World 
Creo que ya estáis los habituales no sé si me dejo alguien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

El mamadou Usher me parece un lamebotas, el resto eran muy sonido 2000, el pelotazo de Evanescence fui muy gordo.

Eran la banda sonora de Daredevil me suena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Traffic > Crash > Babel*



Te voy a llevar otra vez la contraria: 

Babel, Crash y traffic.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y esta jaca?, Deseamos más datos, no la recuerdo en Superman.



Sí hombre, es Faora.



Y sale en una que pasó bastante desapercibida, Pandorum. Merece la pena.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *BUENO VEO QUE HOY HEMOS EMPEZADO PRONTO:
> 
> Entradilla va:
> 
> ...



Muy preocupante lo de @SNB Superstar. Si ha caído espero que haya sido asfixiado por un buen felpudo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ases Calientes, otro peliculón que no puede faltar. Y que follable Alicia Keys. Aunque es de 2007, si no recuerdo mal.



Ases calientes es también bastante desconocida, creo. Mirando ahora la bso es de Clint Mansell, el de Moon...buen músico.


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Muy preocupante lo de @SNB Superstar. Si ha caído espero que haya sido asfixiado por un buen felpudo...



Desde que sabe que Obi es coñocalva le ha metido en el ignore y no puede ver el hilo.


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí hombre, es Faora.
> 
> 
> 
> Y sale en una que pasó bastante desapercibida, Pandorum. Merece la pena.




Hostia tu, pues pandorum llevo detrás de ella en blu Ray años y en España no hay manera.

No sabía que era ella.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Es


melf dijo:


> Desde que sabe que Obi es coñocalva le ha metido en el ignore y no puede ver el hilo.



Toy seguro que pronto tendremos de regreso a @SNB Superstar, lo más normal es que aún tenga cagalera por haberse metido los muñecos esos suyos por el culo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Es un sonido demasiado agresivo para la edad que tengo.




melf dijo:


>


----------



## melf (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es un sonido demasiado agresivo para la edad que tengo.



Pero no eras el mas joven del hilo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

Veo que hay un par de seguidores de ella por aquí, esto es de 2003:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia tu, pues pandorum llevo detrás de ella en blu Ray años y en España no hay manera.
> 
> No sabía que era ella.



Yo la vi en el cine y me gustó bastante. Lógicamente, tome nota de tamaña hembra. 
Me recordó a "Fantasmas de Marte", que sale Natasha Henstridge, uno de esos témpanos de hielo con los que sabes que peligra tu vida...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Pero no eras el mas joven del hilo?



Seguramente sea el hombre más joven del hilo, pero ya me hago mayor.

Por curiosidad que edad teneis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo la vi en el cine y me gustó bastante. Lógicamente, tome nota de tamaña hembra.
> Me recordó a "Fantasmas de Marte", que sale Natasha Henstridge, uno de esos témpanos de hielo con los que sabes que peligra tu vida...



La nathasa era un espectáculo, desde que la vi en la película de species la ROCIADAS no cesaron.

Fantasmas de Marte me parece de lo peor de Carpenter.


----------



## melf (19 Nov 2021)

Juegazo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La nathasa era un espectáculo, desde que la vi en la película de species la ROCIADAS no cesaron.
> 
> Fantasmas de Marte me parece de lo peor de Carpenter.



Yo no sabría decir por qué me gusta tanto. Es horrible, pero me gusta porque es patética  

Y en Species, clava el casting. Moriríamos por aparearnos con esa jamelga...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Los videojuegos me dejan fuera de juego.

Me prestaron una vez la PS2 y estuve un fin de semana jugando a uno de boxeo, Fight Night, muy jugable. Era eso o comprarme una caja de ritmos. Me absorbe demasiado y prefiero hacer algo más, no sé, práctico. Y me compré la DR-3







No me arrepiento, los videojuegos son un agujero negro de tiempo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Mira, era 2004



Podías desbloquear ring girls, con sus tanguitas y tal...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Joder, que panorama...


----------



## melf (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los videojuegos me dejan fuera de juego.
> 
> Me prestaron una vez la PS2 y estuve un fin de semana jugando a uno de boxeo, Fight Night, muy jugable. Era eso o comprarme una caja de ritmos. Me absorbe demasiado y prefiero hacer algo más, no sé, práctico. Y me compré la DR-3
> 
> ...



Yo me compre la PS2 casi al final y la verdad es que tienes toda la razon, vaya agujero negro. Hace 3 años pille una XBOX360 de segunda mano y no he jugado ni media hora desde entonces. A lo unico que juego es a los arcades ochenteros, echo un par de partidas, como mucho media hora, y no es tanta perdida de tiempo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo me compre la PS2 casi al final y la verdad es que tienes toda la razon, vaya agujero negro. Hace 3 años pille una XBOX360 de segunda mano y no he jugado ni media hora desde entonces. A lo unico que juego es a los arcades ochenteros, echo un par de partidas, como mucho media hora, y no es tanta perdida de tiempo.



Como yo, juegos ochenteros de toda la vida. Echas un par de partidas y ya. Los modernos son demasiado "inmersivos".
Además, tienen el plus de que te acuerdas de todo el dinero que tiraste de niño en ellos. Con el Arkanoid ya se vive, para que más...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Viendo la foto de la ring girl que puse antes, me he fijado que se le ve un poco un mollete. Es poco, pero me vale. Una de mis obsesiones, me pone muy burro. Pero sólo encuentras de manga y esas cosas. Y alguna cosilla, como esta foto de esa tal Dua Lipa (no me parece gran cosa esta chica, la verdad)...sin duda es coñocalva, como Obi...







Joder, buenos molletes, como te saltan a la cara...


----------



## melf (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Gran decepción Lacrimosa. 
Parecía que iba a ser la leche con el primer disco y acabó siendo un grupo más. Creo que se lió con una de un grupo finlandés, Two Witches, que hacían una música más convencional y hacía ahí acabó tirando el amego...lástima.


----------



## melf (19 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

2005


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguramente sea el hombre más joven del hilo, pero ya me hago mayor.
> 
> Por curiosidad que edad teneis





Lo de brindar con la botella me lo apunto...


----------



## melf (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguramente sea el hombre más joven del hilo, pero ya me hago mayor.
> 
> Por curiosidad que edad teneis


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Viendo la foto de la ring girl que puse antes, me he fijado que se le ve un poco un mollete. Es poco, pero me vale. Una de mis obsesiones, me pone muy burro. Pero sólo encuentras de manga y esas cosas. Y alguna cosilla, como esta foto de esa tal Dua Lipa (no me parece gran cosa esta chica, la verdad)...sin duda es coñocalva, como Obi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola Obiwan, guapa .


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2021)

*Cliffs of Dover > Cause we've ended as lovers > Jessica > For the love of God > Europa*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los videojuegos me dejan fuera de juego.
> 
> Me prestaron una vez la PS2 y estuve un fin de semana jugando a uno de boxeo, Fight Night, muy jugable. Era eso o comprarme una caja de ritmos. Me absorbe demasiado y prefiero hacer algo más, no sé, práctico. Y me compré la DR-3
> 
> ...




Cada loco con su tema, si, yo que me gustan bastante es cierto que también veo más productivos otros hobbys.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Joder, que panorama...




Tiene pinta que le mete muchas horas al gym.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2021)

*El cazador > La chaqueta metálica > Apocalypse Now > Platoon*


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2021)

*Dos hombres y un destino > El golpe
*
* Por cierto, la "traducción" al español no tiene nada de empaque al lado de Butch Cassidy and Sundance Kid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Cliffs of Dover > Cause we've ended as lovers > Jessica > For the love of God > Europa*



En este coincidimos más que en el de las películas.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2021)

*(El crepúsculo de los Dioses = Perdición) > El apartamento > Con faldas y a lo loco*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *El cazador > La chaqueta metálica > Apocalypse Now > Platoon*




Apocalipsis, la chaqueta, el cazador y platoon.

No coincidimos en cine.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *(El crepúsculo de los Dioses = Perdición) > El apartamento > Con faldas y a lo loco*




Si, en este si coincidimos.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Nov 2021)

El otro día leí en no sé dónde que El padrino es la peli más inmoral que se ha hecho. Es muy buena, pero en verdad tienen razón. En la primera (en las siguientes no) se le hace una buena mamadita a la mafia en general.


----------



## kicorv (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Viendo la foto de la ring girl que puse antes, me he fijado que se le ve un poco un mollete. Es poco, pero me vale. Una de mis obsesiones, me pone muy burro. Pero sólo encuentras de manga y esas cosas. Y alguna cosilla, como esta foto de esa tal Dua Lipa (no me parece gran cosa esta chica, la verdad)...sin duda es coñocalva, como Obi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coñocalva???

ME CASO.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El otro día leí en no sé dónde que El padrino es la peli más inmoral que se ha hecho. Es muy buena, pero en verdad tienen razón. En la primera (en las siguientes no) se le hace una buena mamadita a la mafia en general.




La verdad que da una imagen de la mafia un tanto romántica, pero al final te tiene que hacer la estética atractiva y que empatices con algunos de ellos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiene pinta que le mete muchas horas al gym.



@SNB Superstar , mira esto. 

¿Es o no es el típico comentario que haría una mujera sobre otra mujera?

Esos cuádriceps podría obtenerlos perfectamente conmigo a base de resistir embestidas de auténtica furia porcina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @SNB Superstar , mira esto.
> 
> ¿Es o no es el típico comentario que haría una mujera sobre otra mujera?
> 
> Esos cuádriceps podría obtenerlos perfectamente conmigo a base de resistir embestidas de auténtica furia porcina.




Eres mujer?.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Nov 2021)

200-2005 joder, mi época. Follar con furia porcina con mi novia pizpi de entonces, fumar y beber como un hijodeputa y salir de jueves a domingo. Turno de tarde en la huniversidac mandaba.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres mujer?.



Por desgracia no. 
Me ha tocado pasar por este infierno descalzo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 200-2005 joder, mi época. Follar con furia porcina con mi novia pizpi de entonces, fumar y beber como un hijodeputa y salir de jueves a domingo. Turno de tarde en la huniversidac mandaba.




Desgraciao, haz una aportación


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @SNB Superstar , mira esto.
> 
> ¿Es o no es el típico comentario que haría una mujera sobre otra mujera?
> 
> Esos cuádriceps podría obtenerlos perfectamente conmigo a base de resistir embestidas de auténtica furia porcina.




Me ha comentado SNB Superstar que tienes cerrados los privados, así que te diga que solo forea de momento en privado.

Que está de vacaciones.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me ha comentado SNB Superstar que tienes cerrados los privados, así que te diga que solo forea de momento en privado.
> 
> Que está de vacaciones.



Esta noche que hay?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta noche que hay?




Lo mismo  nos estamos quedando sin años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla, hoy más pronto de lo habitual:

Te gusta el frigopie?

Añoras el helado de conde Drácula o el twister?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Seguimos 2000-2005



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo 
Creo que ya estáis los habituales no sé si me dejo alguien.


Me uno en una hora más o menos.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla, hoy más pronto de lo habitual:
> 
> Te gusta el frigopie?
> 
> ...



Si.

Si. Que buenos esos helados, me encantaban de pequeño.

Yo creo que el año 2000 fue el mejor año de cine de la historia. Que nivel de peliculas hubo:

*GLADIATOR*
*AMERICAN PSYCHO
MEMENTO
RÉQUIEM POR UN SUEÑO
EL PROTEGIDO
NÁUFRAGO
ERIK BROCKOVICH
ALTA FIDELIDAD
TRAFFIC
X-MEN
CASI FAMOSOS
BILLY ELLIOT
LOS PADRES DE ELLA
MISS AGENTE ESPECIAL
DESTINO FINAL
SCARY MOVIE
TIGRE Y DRAGÓN
AMORES PERROS
BAILAR EN LA OSCURIDAD
DESEANDO AMAR*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Si. Que buenos esos helados, me encantaban de pequeño.
> 
> ...




El protegido es una animalada, la mejor película de superhéroes, de su director y con una fotografía muy muy buena.

Otras que metes son un poco grimosas como esa de miss agente especial.

Otra que me gustó mucho fue Tigre y dragón, un cuento muy bonito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

En el 2004 aparecía resident Evil 4, gráficos cojonudos en una Game cube, control discutible, campaña muy buena y mexicanos españoles...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

En 2003 Fredy se las veía con Jason:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

También contra todo pronóstico en 2003 Rem seguía sobreviviendo en esto de la música, ya lejos de sus mejores años y discos:


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el 2004 aparecía resident Evil 4, gráficos cojonudos en una Game cube, control discutible, campaña muy buena y mexicanos españoles...



Siii muy buenos los graficos, teniendo en cuenta q era el año 2004, no he jugado yo horas y horas a ese juego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii muy buenos los graficos, teniendo en cuenta q era el año 2004, no he jugado yo horas y horas a ese juego




Yo lo abre jugado un par de veces completas, era jodidamente entretenido, lastima eso de no poder disparar mientras te novias.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me ha comentado SNB Superstar que tienes cerrados los privados, así que te diga que solo forea de momento en privado.
> 
> Que está de vacaciones.



He mirado ahora porque tampoco me entero mucho. En algún momento los cerré y ya no me preocupé más. Sólo comentar que en burbuja sí hay foreras, y por supuesto están igual de jodidas de la cabeza que los foreros.

Lógico que SNB se tome un descanso de vez en cuando. Esa forma de forear extrema, al límite, tiene que desgastar mucho.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También contra todo pronóstico en 2003 Rem seguía sobreviviendo en esto de la música, ya lejos de sus mejores años y discos:



REM es uno de esos grupos que jamás me han llamado la atención lo más mínimo. Los encuentro totalmente anodinos, sin ninguna gracia.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> He mirado ahora porque tampoco me entero mucho. En algún momento los cerré y ya no me preocupé más. Sólo comentar que en burbuja sí hay foreras, y por supuesto están igual de jodidas de la cabeza que los foreros.
> 
> Lógico que SNB se tome un descanso de vez en cuando. Esa forma de forear extrema, al límite, tiene que desgastar mucho.



Todos locos


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> REM es uno de esos grupos que jamás me han llamado la atención lo más mínimo. Los encuentro totalmente anodinos, sin ninguna gracia.



Bueno alguna cancion buena tienen, mira esta


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Todos locos



"A Alicia le pareció que esto era innegable, de forma que intentó preguntarle algo más: «¿Qué clase de gente vive por estos parajes?».

– «Por ahí», contestó el Gato volviendo una pata hacia su derecha, «vive un sombrerero; y por allá», continuó volviendo la otra pata, «vive una liebre de marzo. Visita al que te plazca: ambos están igual de locos».

– «Pero es que a mí no me gusta estar entre locos», observó Alicia.

– «Eso sí que no lo puedes evitar», repuso el gato; «todos estamos locos por aquí. Yo estoy loco; tú también lo estás».

– «Y ¿cómo sabes tú si yo estoy loca?», le preguntó Alicia.

– «Has de estarlo a la fuerza», le contestó el Gato; «de lo contrario no habrías venido aquí»."


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno alguna cancion buena tienen, mira esta




Cómo que alguna, si son buenísimos  

Yo el último disco que escuche de ellos fue en 2009, a saber que ha pasado desde entonces.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno alguna cancion buena tienen, mira esta



Sí, son buenos músicos y tal, pero es que nunca me han dicho nada.
Esa canción pues no está mal, pero me acuerdo más por ejemplo de esta mamadou, que debe ser de la época. Al menos yo las tengo asociadas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí, son buenos músicos y tal, pero es que nunca me han dicho nada.
> Esa canción pues no está mal, pero me acuerdo más por ejemplo de esta mamadou, que debe ser de la época. Al menos yo las tengo asociadas...




Esta canción la haber escuchado miles de veces en su momento, no sabía que era mamadou.


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "A Alicia le pareció que esto era innegable, de forma que intentó preguntarle algo más: «¿Qué clase de gente vive por estos parajes?».
> 
> – «Por ahí», contestó el Gato volviendo una pata hacia su derecha, «vive un sombrerero; y por allá», continuó volviendo la otra pata, «vive una liebre de marzo. Visita al que te plazca: ambos están igual de locos».
> 
> ...



Un amigo le dice a otro:
- Jo, tío, no veas si hay locos sueltos por la calle.
- A mí me da igual... como soy invisible...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Me compré el primer disco de Paradise Lost por probar. Nunca fue mucho mi rollo, pero son un grupo con alma. Ese cambio hacia el techno, tela...

1999, por los pelillos...


----------



## xilebo (19 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me compré el primer disco de Paradise Lost por probar. Nunca fue mucho mi rollo, pero son un grupo con alma. Ese cambio hacia el techno, tela...
> 
> 1999, por los pelillos...



Ha entrado rozando el palo, solicito el var de Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

Lo poco que conozco no está nada mal...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha entrado rozando el palo, solicito el var de Obiwanchernobil



De U2, esa canción viene (más o menos) de aquí...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Nov 2021)

¿Es Bono? No, es Dave Vanian...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla, hoy más pronto de lo habitual:
> 
> Te gusta el frigopie?
> 
> ...



Bueno, el frigopie y el drácula los puedes encontrar todavía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

Pues


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También contra todo pronóstico en 2003 Rem seguía sobreviviendo en esto de la música, ya lejos de sus mejores años y discos:



ese disco fue buenísimo. Todavía tenían mucho que ofrecer.

Bon Jovi y Cranberries empezaban a decaer:





Lo gótico tuvo cierta relevancia en España:





Y las radios en plena mierda del Prestige daban voz a bandas como Mago de Oz:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

En USA aún había algunos coletazos de punk rock como Jimmy eat world o Bowling for soup:





O incluso todavía tenían cierta relevancia bandas "cristianas" como Switchfoot:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues
> 
> ese disco fue buenísimo. Todavía tenían mucho que ofrecer.
> 
> ...



Bon Jovi excepto un par de hits ya no tenía nada que hacer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, el frigopie y el drácula los puedes encontrar todavía.




Hace la hostia de años que no me como un helado, pensaba que habían desaparecido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Es Bono? No, es Dave Vanian...




Este no lo conocía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bon Jovi excepto un par de hits ya no tenía nada que hacer.



Ese disco realmente era bastante mejor que el anterior del It's my life, pero las radios y las discográficas ya empezaban a verlos como viejos y ya no aparecían en los charts para adolescentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace la hostia de años que no me como un helado, pensaba que habían desaparecido.



Los venden en supermercados y algunas gasolineras aunque los twister de gasolinera tienen un sabor que no tiene nada que ver con el original.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Nov 2021)

2001


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> 2001




Hostia de este no me acordaba


----------



## melf (20 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si.
> 
> Si. Que buenos esos helados, me encantaban de pequeño.
> 
> ...



Joder! Bailar en la oscuridad!!! Se me habia olvidado que encabeza por mucho la lista de peores peliculas que he visto en el cine, en este caso en el cine y fuera.


----------



## melf (20 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me compré el primer disco de Paradise Lost por probar. Nunca fue mucho mi rollo, pero son un grupo con alma. Ese cambio hacia el techno, tela...
> 
> 1999, por los pelillos...



Son un grupazo bestial, pero tienen algo que hace que no sea facil conectar con ellos.


----------



## melf (20 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues
> 
> ese disco fue buenísimo. Todavía tenían mucho que ofrecer.
> 
> ...




La mierda del prestige nos dejaba este temazo


----------



## melf (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cicciolino (20 Nov 2021)

El hilo más sensible de Obi.

Echo en falta la pajilla y la lata de Mónstah, pero bue...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Ostras, Volbeat. Gran banda. No pensaba que existieran a principios de los 00,s.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Joder! Bailar en la oscuridad!!! Se me habia olvidado que encabeza por mucho la lista de peores peliculas que he visto en el cine, en este caso en el cine y fuera.




Yo tampoco la recuerdo como una gran película, está considerada como película de culto, pero váyase usted a saber.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco la recuerdo como una gran película, está considerada como película de culto, pero váyase usted a saber.



La lista con las 100 mejores pelis de culto de la historia:









100 Greatest Cult Movies


List of 100 Greatest Cult Movies including the release year and leading actors.




digitaldreamdoor.com





La naranja mecánica la segunda.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Nov 2021)

*Impacto súbito > La lista negra > Harry el fuerte > Harry el sucio > Harry el ejecutor*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Impacto súbito > La lista negra > Harry el fuerte > Harry el sucio > Harry el ejecutor*




Me vas a correr a hostias, en cine de acción ningúna me parece especialmente relevante, podemos discutir si son más o menos míticas, pero veo muchas otras con escenas de acción y ritmo superior a las de la lista que acabas de poner.

No me mates.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Vamos allá, haber si rematamos esta época, en una noche, la de los sábados que invita a la relajación...


*TIENES EL PRIMER DISCO DE LOCOMIA?,

Y EL PRIMERO DE LOS PARCHIS?.

pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Invocamos:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwan, me comunican que por un problema técnico de internet Movistar Terra no puedes presentar tu candidatura a mejor forero revelación del año.


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos allá, haber si rematamos esta época, en una noche, la de los sábados que invita a la relajación...
> 
> 
> *TIENES EL PRIMER DISCO DE LOCOMIA?,
> ...



Yo creo q ya en esta epoca esta todo el pescao vendio ya  

No.

Menos todavia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Obiwan, me comunican que por un problema técnico de internet Movistar Terra no puedes presentar tu candidatura a mejor forero revelación del año.




En 2021 ya he ganado todos los galardones de burbuja.

En 2022 mi partido "los reformistas" ya estará en el poder tras la victoria en la guerra civil que se aproxima en burbuja, para entonces yo me auto entregare el premio todos los años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo creo q ya en esta epoca esta todo el pescao vendio ya
> 
> No.
> 
> Menos todavia.




No te creas, siempre hay sorpresas.


----------



## melf (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No te creas, siempre hay sorpresas.



Aún no hemos metido nada del 11S ni del 11M.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En 2021 ya he ganado todos los galardones de burbuja.
> 
> En 2022 mi partido "los reformistas" ya estará en el poder tras la victoria en la guerra civil que se aproxima en burbuja, para entonces yo me auto entregare el premio todos los años.



"Los reformistas" no tiene nada de tirón.
Con que Pajarotto salga con un nombre un poco chulo se lo lleva de calle...


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

Rescato algunas canciones curiosas del 2000 

*

*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

La época de las descargas con Emule. En esa época estaba yo en mis primeros años de trabajo tras la carrera, dando vueltas por esos mundos de dios y trabajando hasta las tantas y llegando a casa más tarde todavía.
Poco recuerdo porque tenía muy poco tiempo. Cuando en 2003 mandé todo aquello a la mierda es cuando pude volver a ponerme con otros temas.
Yo era mucho de escuchar las radios americanas más que los charts cañís, y recuerdo un par de canciones que me gustaban mucho:





O esta de Springsteen que me grabó un hamijo que conocí en Madrí:



Y hemos olvidado también la irrupción de la petarda Avril Lavigne, que a mí me la ponía gordísima:


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

A mi tmb, me encantaban sus canciones y videoclips. Algunas mas

*

*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Nov 2021)

A


xilebo dijo:


> Rescato algunas canciones curiosas del 2000
> 
> *
> 
> *



hora me has recordado canciones de mi último año en Barna y Qatarlunya:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Aún no hemos metido nada del 11S ni del 11M.




Del 11 s puse un recordatorio en algún mensaje, del 11 no metí nada porque como fue aquí me parecía un poco triste la verdad.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Nov 2021)




----------



## Andr3ws (20 Nov 2021)

Hola, ¿Que ase?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Los reformistas" no tiene nada de tirón.
> Con que Pajarotto salga con un nombre un poco chulo se lo lleva de calle...




No va a ser una votación, va a ser una guerra....


----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Que cojones es esto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A
> 
> hora me has recordado canciones de mi último año en Barna y Qatarlunya:




Joder, al Raúl ese lo.ponian en los bajos de Argüelles cuando salía por la zona esa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Temazo absoluto, muy buen gusto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Y hemos olvidado la irrupción de estos, que sonaban a todas horas:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Igual me equivoco pero Whigfield creo que era más de los 90.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

La mejor película de la trilogía del murciélago y de las pocas que aguanto de Nolan se estrenaba en 2005, más tarde la secuela también alcanzaría un buen nivel, para terminar con una tercera parte muy mala:


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y hemos olvidado la irrupción de estos, que sonaban a todas horas:



Me ha recordado a los caños


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Y estos también pegaron fuerte:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



La canción pre-suicidio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

2004 fue un gran año para la industria del videojuego, en consolas arrasó San Andreas, en pc este:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La canción pre-suicidio.




Joder el triste este de los cojones, que será ahora de el?.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No va a ser una votación, va a ser una guerra....



Lo que mata no es el arma, es un corazón de piedra...ya sabes.

Los reformistas no suena a corazón de piedra. Suena a rendirse en cuanto Pajarotto píe un poco alto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo que mata no es el arma, es un corazón de piedra...ya sabes.
> 
> Los reformistas no suena a corazón de piedra. Suena a rendirse en cuanto Pajarotto píe un poco alto.



La estructura de mi partido ya está montada, los altos cargos nombrados, los ministerios creados, la guerra se aproxima...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

2


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y hemos olvidado la irrupción de estos, que sonaban a todas horas:



2021


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Quién es Andy y quién es Lucas?



Yo tampoco lo supe nunca...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Ya los han puesto, pero el 2003 y 2004 de Evanescence fue brutal:







El disco entero es maravilloso:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

No hay nada que hacer. Ya estamos en la mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ostras, nunca me gustó esa banda, pero coincidió esa canción con mi "libertad" y le tengo bastante cariño.


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

Animaos


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

La vida es efimera...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)

La juventud un suspiro...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

No sé si los pusísteis en los 90, pero para mí estos eran mejores que Oasis y Blur:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Animaos



Te zankearía 2 veces si pudiese...


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Eas


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el triste este de los cojones, que será ahora de el?.



Escuché en una entrevista que se había casado y tenía hijos: Álex Ubago - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Edge2 (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo supe nunca...



Lucas era el gordo. Ahora son gordos los dos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Oh, esa canción era maravillosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>





Edge2 dijo:


> Animaos





Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Temazos

Ver archivo adjunto 844066


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Lo sabia q te iban a gustar mas esas dos canciones. Fueron las dos mas representativas y pegaron su pelotazo, tuvieron su exito y hueco en aquella epoca. Tampoco lo veo tan marica, era otro tipo de musica


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Dónde se ha metido el puto hámster?
> @Obiwanchernobil



Estará ocupada con la guardia...los sábados son intensos.


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco la recuerdo como una gran película, está considerada como película de culto, pero váyase usted a saber.



Y encima de rollazo, mas larga que un dia sin pan.


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Free Spears


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ya te vale


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

A


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya te vale



hora tengo la puta canción en la cabeza.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Nov 2021)

En el año 2005 armin van Buuren se hizo famoso y comenzó con su nombre a nivel mundial con la fuerza de este tema ....comenzaba la era del trance music a nivel masivo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Ojito, compañero.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Joder, hacía muchísimos años que no escuchaba esta mierda. Uff, que horror, que cosa más pegajosa...


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Joder, hacía muchísimos años que no escuchaba esta mierda. Uff, que horror, que cosa más pegajosa...



Pues tuvo su exito en su epoca, salio justo en 1999, rozando el 2000. Hay q escucharla en el contexto de aquella epoca, era pegadiza, tampoco horrible


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues tuvo su exito en su epoca, salio justo en 1999, rozando el 2000. Hay q escucharla en el contexto de aquella epoca, era pegadiza, tampoco horrible



Pegadiza no, pegajosa. El horror, el horror...y esos pitufos...ya había olvidado todo eso...


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pegadiza no, pegajosa. El horror, el horror...y esos pitufos...ya había olvidado todo eso...



Disculpa haberte vuelto a recordar ese trauma jejejeje


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Disculpa haberte vuelto a recordar ese trauma jejejeje



yo me llevé una sorpresa cuando descubrí que Kate Ryan hacía versiones de las originales de una tal Mylène Farmer



(es del 1991 pero os jodeis)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Desde luego, el que entre en este hilo no podrá decir que no le descubrís música, y además de estilos muy distintos.

Para vosotros cual fue el estilo musical que pego el subidón o el que dominó en los años 2000-20005?


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Del 2000. En ese periodo creo que Daft Punk pegó el subidón


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Del 2001. En ese periodo creo que Daft Punk pegó el subidón



No es el estilo que más escucho pero si los conozco y este tema en concreto me gusta bastante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Fijate que yo creo que en este país lo que pego fuerte fue operación triunfo, alguno de sus discos entre los 10 más vendidos de la historia de nuestro país.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego, el que entre en este hilo no podrá decir que no le descubrís música, y además de estilos muy distintos.
> 
> Para vosotros cual fue el estilo musical que pego el subidón o el que dominó en los años 2000-20005?



Para mi la musica Dance domino y hubo muchos pelotazos



Abrojo dijo:


> Del 2000. En ese periodo creo que Daft Punk pegó el subidón



Repetida esa ultima, la puse yo en la pagina 155


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Si, eso sí, lo que ocurre que tú lo llamas pachangeo y yo pop cutre
Media España paralizada cuando fueron a Eurovisión.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fijate que yo creo que en este país lo que pego fuerte fue operación triunfo, alguno de sus discos entre los 10 más vendidos de la historia de nuestro país.



Eso es verdad, porque era un programa nuevo y a nivel social cambio todo mucho. Salieron de ahi casi todos los concursantes con sus carreras en solitarios. Luego ediciones posteriores solo salian uno bueno (carrasco) o dos, quien recuerda ganador operacion triunfo 6?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego, el que entre en este hilo no podrá decir que no le descubrís música, y además de estilos muy distintos.
> 
> Para vosotros cual fue el estilo musical que pego el subidón o el que dominó en los años 2000-20005?



En música yo creo que no despuntó ninguno. Había una mezcla de todo. El rock daba sus últimos coletazos, la música electrónica seguía a lo suyo, las radios españolas radiaban música española,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego, el que entre en este hilo no podrá decir que no le descubrís música, y además de estilos muy distintos.
> 
> Para vosotros cual fue el estilo musical que pego el subidón o el que dominó en los años 2000-20005?



En música yo creo que no despuntó ninguno. Había una mezcla de todo. El rock daba sus últimos coletazos, la música electrónica seguía a lo suyo, las radios españolas radiaban música española,...


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Vale, como me he repetido meto esta de Depche Mode de 2005 y au


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fijate que yo creo que en este país lo que pego fuerte fue operación triunfo, alguno de sus discos entre los 10 más vendidos de la historia de nuestro país.



En esos 5 años desde luego. Las dos primeras de OT tuvieron muy buena audiencia y los llevamos a eurovisión. Casi todos los de OT1, Beth,... Aprovecharon el momento.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

bonus: antes de OT hubo vida y excelencia en la música española como para despuntar en Eurovision


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, eso sí, lo que ocurre que tú lo llamas pachangeo y yo pop cutre
> Media España paralizada cuando fueron a Eurovisión.



Correcto, es mas pop cutre que pachangeo jajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Vale, como me he repetido meto esta de Depche Mode de 2005 y au



Nunca fue una de mis bandas pero a dos de mis compañeros de piso en la carrera les apasionaban. Su mejor época fue principios de los 90.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> bonus: antes de OT hubo vida y excelencia en la música española como para despuntar en Eurovision



No en los 90. Quitando a Dalma los 90 fueron muy oscuros en Eurovisión. OT reflotó la ilusión por intentar hacer algo más que el ridículo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego, el que entre en este hilo no podrá decir que no le descubrís música, y además de estilos muy distintos.
> 
> Para vosotros cual fue el estilo musical que pego el subidón o el que dominó en los años 2000-20005?



Creo que fueron los años que la TV fue fuerte a travez del cable o satélite y que MTV , vh1 y demás cadenas traían el pop Beyoncé y anticipaba la era digital que se venía después del 2005 ....podríamos decir que fueron los últimos años donde pasábamos conectados a la TV para escuchar música antes de la era web ...si mal no recuerdo ....pero pondría al Pop tipo Britney y demás ...como la revolución


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Nov 2021)

Dónde están las putas hoy???????


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Creo que en esa época aun había un interés en música española/latina bailable antes del fenómeno reguetón. Con Ricky Martin despegó aquello y luego otros como Chayanne. Esta es del 2001



Por eso se las pusieron como a Fernando VII a David Bisbal, era un estilo que vendía y el tío tenía tablas de cantar en orquestas de verano


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No en los 90. Quitando a Dalma los 90 fueron muy oscuros en Eurovisión. OT reflotó la ilusión por intentar hacer algo más que el ridículo.



bueno Anabel Conde quedó segunda en 1995. Respeto.



Y Civera creo que quedó en top 5 justo antes de que comenzara lo de Operación Triunfo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> bueno Anabel Conde quedó segunda en 1995. Respeto.
> 
> 
> 
> Y Civera creo que quedó en top 5 justo antes de que comenzara lo de Operación Triunfo



El. nivel era muy bajo. Esa canción no la recuerda nadie.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El. nivel era muy bajo. Esa canción no la recuerda nadie.



La cancion es cojonuda y la injusticia mediática con una que queda en segundo puesto es imperdonable. Tuvo muy mala suerte o muy malos mánagers o se le cruzó una mano negra... a saber


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Esta no ha salido, pensaba que era más reciente.

2002


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> bonus: antes de OT hubo vida y excelencia en la música española como para despuntar en Eurovision




Madre mía los bailecitos...ostras es todo muy cutre, yo esta canción la recuerdo porque la ponían en todos los garitos.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Raúl (el cantante) también tuvo su época en 2000, lo que yo decía, que los ritmillos latinos bailabes era lo que pegaba entonces por España

Aquí cantando lo que inspiró al himno del Sevilla C.F.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Y bueno, para cambiar de tercio, los que hayais jugado al Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines, esta os sonará

Lacuna Coil - Swamped (2002)



Por qué Italia puede tener un grupo tan cojonudo y España no?


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Se hicieron buenas canciones así romanticonas también. No las oigo ya así en ninguna parte

2001


2001 


2005


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Dónde están las putas hoy???????



2000



2002


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Se hicieron buenas canciones así romanticonas también. No las oigo ya así en ninguna parte
> 
> 2001
> 
> ...



Hemos pasado de canciones hablando de amor a canciones hablando de follar.


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego, el que entre en este hilo no podrá decir que no le descubrís música, y además de estilos muy distintos.
> 
> Para vosotros cual fue el estilo musical que pego el subidón o el que dominó en los años 2000-20005?



No creo que fuese dominante, pero no cabe duda que el nu metal tuvo su apogeo en esa epoca. Grupos como Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, Linkin Park, System of a down, Papa Roach.....pegaron realmente fuerte. Mucha gente que nunca habia escuchado nada mas duro que Los Pecos se encontro de repente escuchando una musica mucho mas dura.


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Esta no ha salido, pensaba que era más reciente.
> 
> 2002



Si la de Eiffel era pegajosa apestosa, esta ya se sale del mapa. Que ascazo le tenia.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Los Green Day que hacían, pop punk?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No creo que fuese dominante, pero no cabe duda que el nu metal tuvo su apogeo en esa epoca. Grupos como Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, Linkin Park, System of a down, Papa Roach.....pegaron realmente fuerte. Mucha gente que nunca habia escuchado nada mas duro que Los Pecos se encontro de repente escuchando una musica mucho mas dura.




Si, estoy de acuerdo, yo creo que el primer puesto es para el nu metal, el segundo Lara la música latina o como queramos llamarla, que desde mediados de los 90 venía pegando fuerte y más tarde el fenómeno explotó.
El hip hop se seguía escuchando pero ya no al nivel de mediados de los 90.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Este videoclip siempre me hacía gracia cuando lo ponían


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Los Green Day que hacían, pop punk?



En su momento se dijo que punk, pero para mi pop con un poco mas de guitarreo del normal.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

EMO eran estos


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

ahroa que hablais de EMOs os acordais del video mítico de "metalera vs emo"?



aquí no sale todo, creo que exhibía algún pezón con pirsing y tal pero no mucho más. El tonto no se la fo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Queda poca noche ya por delante...
Vamos recogiendo.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Nov 2021)

El otro día ví Apollo 13. A esa la nominarón al Óscar a mejor peli por ser una PATRIOTERA AMERICANA. Ni le deis más vueltas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El otro día ví Apollo 13. A esa la nominarón al Óscar a mejor peli por ser una pelir PATRIOTERA AMERICANA. Ni le deis más vueltas.




Técnicamente en su época está muy bien resuelta, el resto como dices, made in usa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No creo que fuese dominante, pero no cabe duda que el nu metal tuvo su apogeo en esa epoca. Grupos como Limp Bizkit, Slipknot, Linkin Park, System of a down, Papa Roach.....pegaron realmente fuerte. Mucha gente que nunca habia escuchado nada mas duro que Los Pecos se encontro de repente escuchando una musica mucho mas dura.



Sí, pero a un nivel bastante menor que el que tuvieron en otras épocas el rock, el glam, la música electrónica,... De los que has puesto casi nadie conoce a Limp Bizkit (que tampoco hicieron mucho), SOD o Papa Roach. Los de los pecos tenían en esas décadas música bastante dura para escuchar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Los Green Day que hacían, pop punk?



Green Day en sus inicios era punk, pero a principios de los 00,s daron un pequeño vuelco a su música para ser más tipo rock para todos los públicos. Sin Boulevard of broken dreams hoy en día no existirían.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, estoy de acuerdo, yo creo que el primer puesto es para el nu metal, el segundo Lara la música latina o como queramos llamarla, que desde mediados de los 90 venía pegando fuerte y más tarde el fenómeno explotó.
> El hip hop se seguía escuchando pero ya no al nivel de mediados de los 90.



Al final todo depende de lo que la indústria decida promocionar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> EMO eran estos



Curiosamente una de las canciones que menos me gustan de ellos. Siguen haciendo música y la verdad es que no está mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> ahroa que hablais de EMOs os acordais del video mítico de "metalera vs emo"?
> 
> 
> 
> aquí no sale todo, creo que exhibía algún pezón con pirsing y tal pero no mucho más. El tonto no se la fo



Uf, no me acordaba de ese vídrio. El tío se estará arrepintiendo todavía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf, no me acordaba de ese vídrio. El tío se estará arrepintiendo todavía.




Antes de darle al play, de que trata el vídeo?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Antes de darle al play, de que trata el vídeo?



Una tipa calentando al personal enseñando teta y coño y el tío no se la folla. La tipa tendrá +30 ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una tipa calentando al personal enseñando teta y coño y el tío no se la folla. La tipa tendrá +30 ya.



Pasando, gracias por la info.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En su momento se dijo que punk, pero para mi pop con un poco mas de guitarreo del normal.



Yo diría power pop, Buzzcocks y cosas así.

.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El otro día ví Apollo 13. A esa la nominarón al Óscar a mejor peli por ser una PATRIOTERA AMERICANA. Ni le deis más vueltas.



Yo me la tragué en el cine. 
Había que llevar al hermano pequeño de una novia al cine, y el crío, unos 12 años, emperrado en ver esa porque unos primos suyos le habían dicho que blao blao . Yo quería llevarle a ver Braveheart, explicándole que yo ya la había visto, que me daba igual, pero que era tan buena que no me importaba volver a verla. Pues nada.

Salimos del cine los tres sabiendo que habíamos visto una puta mierda. 

Quiero creer que el mocosete después vio Braveheart y pensó: "...pues tenía razón aquel tipo que se follaba a mi hermana..."


----------



## melf (21 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sí, pero a un nivel bastante menor que el que tuvieron en otras épocas el rock, el glam, la música electrónica,... De los que has puesto casi nadie conoce a Limp Bizkit (que tampoco hicieron mucho), SOD o Papa Roach. Los de los pecos tenían en esas décadas música bastante dura para escuchar.



Puede que nadie los conozca a nivel nombre o discografia, pero si tu preguntas a todo el mundo le suenan canciones como, My way, Rollin, la version de Mision imposible, Chop suey, Aerials o Last resort.

Es como el disco negro de Metallica, todos mis amigos, y los que no eran mis amigos, flipando con ese disco, que llegaron a poner hasta el aburrimiento en los 40 principales  pero si les ponias algo del Ride the ligthning, del Master of puppets, no digamos ya de Anthrax, Sepultura, Megadeth, decian que solo era ruido.

Como bien dices, al final es lo que la industria decida promover.


----------



## Abrojo (21 Nov 2021)

Carmen Calvo es fan de Metallica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Vamos tarde hoy, haber si mañana lunes empezamos nuevos años y hoy exprimimos lo que nos queda.

Te gustan las galletas "maría"?.

Pero solo tienes dinero para las "María hacendado"?.


Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Es ver a Carmen Calvo y se te quitan las ganas hasta de forear.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

En 2003 el petardo este vendía los suficientes discos como para forrarse de por vida:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

*en 2003 parecía que el narigudo este sería el nuevo estandarte de los actores en Hollywood...nada más lejos de la realidad, después sería el estandarte de la serie b:

*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *en 2003 parecía que el narigudo este sería el nuevo estandarte de los actores en Hollywood...nada más lejos de la realidad, después sería el estandarte de la serie b:
> 
> *



Hasta hizo una de Depredador, tela marinera....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Uno de los llamados "los cinco de Capcom" aterrizaba en Game cube, más tarde en ps2, un auténtico juegazo en 2003:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hasta hizo una de Depredador, tela marinera....




Mala de cojones  pero la que hicieron después es ya otro nivel más en el fango.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mala de cojones  pero la que hicieron después es ya otro nivel más en el fango.



Depredador es la típica que es tan redonda que...mira, déjalo. Ni lo intentes. 
Robocop lo mismo. Y The Terminator igual. Si me apuras, Matrix. Los Inmortales. 
El loco mundo de las secuelas. 
Aliens sí, le daba una vuelta que era justo lo que pedía.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mala de cojones  pero la que hicieron después es ya otro nivel más en el fango.



A mi me gusto


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi me gusto



El tono cómico no le pegaba. La idea del superdepredador, pues bueno...era algo interesante, vale.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

¿A alguien le gustó esta?


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El tono cómico no le pegaba. La idea del superdepredador, pues bueno...era algo interesante, vale.



No digo que este a la altura de la primera, ni que sea una buena pelicula, pero para pasar el rato me parecio una peli muy valida, de hecho la visto de nuevo no hace mucho y me sigue gustando.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿A alguien le gustó esta?



No recuerdo nada, asi que supongo que no. Creo que las criticas fueron bastante buenas y que me parecio bastante paquete, pero no puedo asegurarlo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No recuerdo nada, asi que supongo que no. Creo que las criticas fueron bastante buenas y que me parecio bastante paquete, pero no puedo asegurarlo.



Está simpática. Intrascendente, para pasar el rato como tú dices...

Depredador es que empezaba como la típica peli de tiros ochentera, giraba a ciencia-ficción...y aquel final en el que no se decía ni una palabra...bueno, algo se decía pero muy poco. Muy difícil de continuar. Tenía más sentido cambiar de tercio, pero no salió bien en ninguna de las secuelas. Esa es quizás la más valiente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me jodas. Powerpop es esto:



A mi me parece pop a secas...y bastante blando además  

Mientras tanto los Buzzcocks...


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Emmm...NO. Si preguntas a entendidos de esa música sí, pero a gente normal no. Si me preguntas a mí por Papa Roach te recito toda su discografía, pero en general la gente no saben quienes son.



Creo que no me has entendido, cuando digo que les suenan me refiero a que si las oyen de nuevo recuerdan que las escuchaban en aquella epoca. Alguno se compraria algun disco, como se compraron el negro de Metallica, o el The razors edge de ACDC.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

Llueve que te cagas.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Nov 2021)

Decía que El Padrino I frivoliza el tema de la mafia. De hecho, en parte por eso rodaron la II ya III, para contrarrestar esa imagen que dieron.

Pero joder, reflexionando pensé que Scorsese sí que ha hecho un cine inmoral de pelotas. En Goodfellas, bueno, a partir de la última hora Marty empieza a mostrar lo que es verdaderamente la mafia, pero lo de Casino no tiene nombre.

En Casino se frivoliza el asunto desde el minuto uno hasta el final. Trajecitos de colores, la Sharon Stone, un final blando... Es una peli muy rápida y, buenísima, pero es también una majadería de cuidado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Decía que El Padrino I frivoliza el tema de la mafia. De hecho, en parte por eso rodaron la II ya III, para contrarrestar esa imagen que dieron.
> 
> Pero joder, reflexionando pensé que Scorsese sí que ha hecho un cine inmoral de pelotas. En Goodfellas, bueno, a partir de la última hora Marty empieza a mostrar lo que es verdaderamente la mafia, pero lo de Casino no tiene nombre.
> 
> En Casino se frivoliza el asunto desde el minuto uno hasta el final. Trajecitos de colores, la Sharon Stone, un final blando... Es una peli muy rápida y, buenísima, pero es también una majadería de cuidado.




Casino tiene una factura genial, es evidente que scorsese ha tenido o tiene lazos con la mafia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Decía que El Padrino I frivoliza el tema de la mafia. De hecho, en parte por eso rodaron la II ya III, para contrarrestar esa imagen que dieron.
> 
> Pero joder, reflexionando pensé que Scorsese sí que ha hecho un cine inmoral de pelotas. En Goodfellas, bueno, a partir de la última hora Marty empieza a mostrar lo que es verdaderamente la mafia, pero lo de Casino no tiene nombre.
> 
> En Casino se frivoliza el asunto desde el minuto uno hasta el final. Trajecitos de colores, la Sharon Stone, un final blando... Es una peli muy rápida y, buenísima, pero es también una majadería de cuidado.




Casino tiene una factura genial,


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

Lo mejor de Casino es esto...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *en 2003 parecía que el narigudo este sería el nuevo estandarte de los actores en Hollywood...nada más lejos de la realidad, después sería el estandarte de la serie b:
> 
> *



Yo diria de la serie C o D


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2021)

Vamos!!!*CAMBIAMOS DE EPOCA, HOY TOCA 2005-2010, HABER CON QUE NOS SORPRENDEIS EN LOS AÑOS APOCALIPTICOS!!!

Vamos con la entradilla:

Adoras el cine español?.

te encanta ver los Goya?.

pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Os invoco personas de bien:




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Pajarotto *


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Nov 2021)

2007, primer disco de The Horrors, único grupo decente de los últimos 20 años.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos!!!*CAMBIAMOS DE EPOCA, HOY TOCA 2005-2010, HABER CON QUE NOS SORPRENDEIS EN LOS AÑOS APOCALIPTICOS!!!
> 
> Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> ...



Bien!!! cambiamos de epoca

Si,

Si, mucho. En mi opinion ha mejorado mucho el cine español en los ultimos años

Algo de musica pa abrir boca


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

Que primera temporada!!!! Una pena el bajonazo que metio.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

Si alguien va a decir que es una mierda se lo puede ahorrar. Ya lo se y aun asi es una de las series con las que mas he disfrutado.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Que primera temporada!!!! Una pena el bajonazo que metio.



Yo la vi!!! me la recomendo un amigo y brutal fue. Solo duro 4 temporadas y si dio un juego. Pues en esta epoca empezo un fenomeno taquillero con la saga de Saw, me encantan las pelis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Que primera temporada!!!! Una pena el bajonazo que metio.




De esta me acuerdo yo, como me enganche a la primera temporada, luego deje de verla, fue la serie que de verdad puso de moda o adapto los héroes a formato serie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo la vi!!! me la recomendo un amigo y brutal fue. Solo duro 4 temporadas y si dio un juego. Pues en esta epoca empezo un fenomeno taquillero con la saga de Saw, me encantan las pelis.




La primera era muy buena, el resto truños grandes.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De esta me acuerdo yo, como me enganche a la primera temporada, luego deje de verla, fue la serie que de verdad puso de moda o adapto los héroes a formato serie.



Es que la primera temporada fue realmente buena. En 2015 hubo una secuela Heroes Reborn (Serie de TV) (2015) que dio bastante pena.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo la vi!!! me la recomendo un amigo y brutal fue. Solo duro 4 temporadas y si dio un juego. Pues en esta epoca empezo un fenomeno taquillero con la saga de Saw, me encantan las pelis.



Me pasa como a Obi, la primera si me gusto, si hago un esfuerzo a la segunda le puedo llegar a poner un aprobado, pero el resto me parecen malisimas.


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primera era muy buena, el resto truños grandes.





melf dijo:


> Me pasa como a Obi, la primera si me gusto, si hago un esfuerzo a la segunda le puedo llegar a poner un aprobado, pero el resto me parecen malisimas.



Que poco aguante tuvisteis  yo veia cada una, saw 3 o 4, y cada vez tenia mas ganas de ver la siguiente 6 o 7, se me hacia eterno esperar un año hasta la siguiente. La echaron todas seguidas casi, arrasaba en cine. Y pa mi habia mucha gente erronea sobre el fin de la peli, solo veian sangre y muertes. Pero lo fascinante eran los juegos, y dirigido a personas que tenian poder y lo usaban mal en vez de hacer el bien. Siempre se hacia ver a la gente todo lo que tenian y no lo valoraban y se aprovechaban encima.


----------



## melf (22 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Que poco aguante tuvisteis  yo veia cada una, saw 3 o 4, y cada vez tenia mas ganas de ver la siguiente 6 o 7, se me hacia eterno esperar un año hasta la siguiente. La echaron todas seguidas casi, arrasaba en cine. Y pa mi habia mucha gente erronea sobre el fin de la peli, solo veian sangre y muertes. Pero lo fascinante eran los juegos, y dirigido a personas que tenian poder y lo usaban mal en vez de hacer el bien. Siempre se hacia ver a la gente todo lo que tenian y no lo valoraban y se aprovechaban encima.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 846668



Si yo las he visto todas, incluso la de este año, Spiral: Saw, por eso digo que me parecen malisimas, de 0,5 por el esfuerzo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si yo las he visto todas, incluso la de este año, Spiral: Saw, por eso digo que me parecen malisimas, de 0,5 por el esfuerzo.



A ver despues de hacer 10 pelis de una saga, es complicado mantener el nivel  yo tmb he visto la de spiral, aprobado por los pelillos jejeje pero seguro q no sabias quien era el malo???? eso por lo menos te mantiene en vilo y luego me encanta cuando enlaza todos los pasos de la peli descubriendo las acciones del malo


----------



## melf (23 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver despues de hacer 10 pelis de una saga, es complicado mantener el nivel  yo tmb he visto la de spiral, aprobado por los pelillos jejeje pero seguro q no sabias quien era el malo???? eso por lo menos te mantiene en vilo y luego me encanta cuando enlaza todos los pasos de la peli descubriendo las acciones del malo



No, no sabia quien era el malo pero realmente me daba igual, de hecho ya no me acuerdo. Para mi no hay un interes, una intriga, algo que enganche. 
Por ejemplo, las de Destino final tampoco seran buenas peliculas pero al menos para mi gusto tienen su gracia y las muertes consiguen tenerme entretenido.


----------



## Abrojo (23 Nov 2021)

de que va el hilo hoy? cine, series o música?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2021)

En ese lustro fui muy fan de esta banda usana:





Los dos primeros discos son muy buenos, luego se les fue la bola del todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Nov 2021)

Y esta es la década de la Wii que me hizo volver a las consolas.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> de que va el hilo hoy? cine, series o música?



De todo, pero solo de 2005 a 2010


----------



## Abrojo (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## escalador (23 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Pedazo de álbum se marcó Madonna, el último con su propia discográfica. A partir de ahí no ha vuelto a levantar cabeza.


----------



## escalador (23 Nov 2021)

Primer año universitario...


----------



## escalador (23 Nov 2021)

Me congratula haber encontrado esta perla en el llotub:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Sinceramente me parece que hacía una música cojonuda y que tenía talento, desgraciadamente su estilo de vida era terrible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bien!!! cambiamos de epoca
> 
> Si,
> 
> ...




Cómo os gusta la electrónica en este foro.


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo os gusta la electrónica en este foro.



No lo sabes tu bien


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Nov 2021)

En Taxi Driver también queda un poco patente que Matty es un perturbado.

La escena en la que él mismo es un asesino.

Ese ENSALZAMIENTO de la violencia y esa crítica social.

Lo dicho, buen peli, pero hay que estar mal de la cabeza para rodar eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:


Llorabas viendo los osos amorosos?.
La casa de la pradera te emocionabas?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...
*
@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

En 2008 Microsoft sabía hacer publicidad y consolas, eso hará que llegó la one y se le olvido, pero en aquella época está era una razón de peso para la compra de una Xbox 360:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Por esos años ya había despuntado Coldplay, que pasaría de ser un grupo plagiador interesante a un grupo plagiador insoportable con temas como este:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Danny boile o como coño se escriba, ya había echo muchas cosas interesantes, pero en mi opinión lo mejor lo hacía en 2008:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

*en 2006 Dover:

*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

El mejor juego de rol oriental de la generación también se lo llevó Xbox 360, menuda banda sonora:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

2006...si, era la mitad de lo prometido, pero todos nos la compramos para hacer el monguer:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

_el anuncio de la quinta tempora de una serie maravillosa, sobre el 2008 aproximadamente, cuidado con spoilers si no la has visto:

_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2021)

Canción del primer y único mundial de fútbol que ganaremos:


----------



## escalador (23 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *en 2006 Dover:
> 
> *



Menuda les cayó con este disco y nunca entendí por qué. Mismas melodías con gancho, misma estructura de 3 minutos, solo cambiaron arreglos rock por arreglos electro y disco. Para mí seguían siendo reconocibles.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llorabas viendo los osos amorosos?.



...que tensión...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Menuda les cayó con este disco y nunca entendí por qué. Mismas melodías con gancho, misma estructura de 3 minutos, solo cambiaron arreglos rock por arreglos electro y disco. Para mí seguían siendo reconocibles.



En España se detesta el éxito ajeno. Esta gente ya olía a muerto, y este giro estilístico tan descarado lo confirmó. Es que no intentaron ni disfrazarlo un poco de "evolución", "hemos madurado" y blao blao.

Y había mucha gente con ganas de ajustar cuentas. 

Siempre fueron bastante ridículos, por otra parte.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Grandísima película. 2004, 17 años ya. Como pasa el tiempo...tremendas discusiones, porque hasta los ateos más recalcitrantes tenían que reconocer que era una película para la Historia...


----------



## xilebo (23 Nov 2021)

Una q genero mucha polemica


----------



## melf (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En 2008 Microsoft sabía hacer publicidad y consolas, eso hará que llegó la one y se le olvido, pero en aquella época está era una razón de peso para la compra de una Xbox 360:



De hecho esa fue la razon para comprarme la 360 hace un par de años, pero no se si fue el juego o que lo de jugar ya no me llama igual, me parecio un aburrimiento mayusculo.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Danny boile o como coño se escriba, ya había echo muchas cosas interesantes, pero en mi opinión lo mejor lo hacía en 2008:



Trainspotting y sobre todo Tumba abierta me parecen mucho mejores.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Se les ha criticado mucho, que si son unos payasos disfrazados, que no innovan, que si solo son una moda...., a mi me parecen una pasada.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

hola buenas noches


----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ATASCOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> Buenas noches y bienvenido.
> 
> Te como la cara.



no quiero que me la deformes cabron canibalismo facial no


----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pon alguna canción, anda. Haz algo.


----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pon alguna canción, anda. Haz algo.



espero que te guste


----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Huele a porro.



diras huele a pegamento


----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?


----------



## atasco (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?


----------



## Abrojo (24 Nov 2021)

Esta es muy de la época:


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 847948



Tan moderna? Si me preguntan hubiera dicho que era de los 90.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando quieras te doy clases magistrales de historia del cine contemporáneo.



  Muchas gracias. Es que tenia la idea de ser mucho mas joven cuando la fui a ver al cine.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Me parecio de lo mas mediocre, pero fue un exitazo.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Dan para rociadas infinitas, pero si me dan a elegir me quedo con el coche.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




    Bastante mejor que el original.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Estoy hasta los cojones de que cada noche la rata peluda nos invoque y luego desaparece.
> 
> Cada día entiendo menos a los hámsters.*




La inescrutabilidad del comportamiento femenino.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Estas dos me gustaron mucho.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Es una tía?



Eso dice la rumorologia popular.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Todo un misterio como se pudo convertir en un exito. Cierto es que luego vendria el misterio aun mayor de las 50 sombras.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pero si estoy enamorado del hámster, qué me estás contando.



Entonces mejor, asi te puede corresponder.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Nov 2021)

Me he puesto a escuchar temas menores de Jeff Beck y Eric Johnson. De este último, por ejemplo, Trademark. *Son buenos, pero ha sido, en parte, bajonazo. Lo petaron con una instrumental, en el caso de Eric, la mejor de guitarra de todos los tiempos, y lo siguiente que escuchas de ellos es un "gñé".

*

El que no me ha terminado de convencer es Joe Satriani. Bueno, no puedo con él, para ser más exactos. Esa guitarra tan fuerte que se la dejé a otros, tanto en el Hard, como en el Heavy. El tipo de canción que hace él tiene que ir más suave.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pero si estoy enamorado del hámster, qué me estás contando.





Cabrones que aunque este currando os leo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Todo un misterio como se pudo convertir en un exito. Cierto es que luego vendria el misterio aun mayor de las 50 sombras.




La película del fincher me gustó mucho, las otras ni con un palo.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cabrones que aunque este currando os leo



En que trabajas por la noche?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Te ha faltado añadir a buen forero, mejor persona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Te ha faltado añadir a buen forero, mejor persona



Y presidente del partido de los reformistas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y presidente del partido de los reformistas.



Es verdad, que estoy todavia dormido  Se nota, se siente, Obiwanchernobil presidente!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad, que estoy todavia dormido  Se nota, se siente, Obiwanchernobil presidente!!!!




Y tú qué haces activo por la noche y ahora eres un vampiro?.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y tú qué haces activo por la noche y ahora eres un vampiro?.



Exacto, trabajo en un hotel y soy el de la capa negra


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La película del fincher me gustó mucho, las otras ni con un palo.



A mi me gustaron las 2, la de Fincher y la original, creo que la original un poco mas, pero no podria asegurarlo. Lo que si tengo claro es que me gusta mas la Lisbeth Salander de Noomi Rapace que la de Rooney Mara. 

En que las otras ni con un palo coincidimos al 100%.


----------



## escalador (24 Nov 2021)

*2007-2008 *
¿Con cuál os quedáis? Yo depende del momento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> *2007-2008 *
> ¿Con cuál os quedáis?




Joder con ninguna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla...seguimos 2005-2010.

Te soplan en la nuca?.

Especialmente cuando estás en unos baños públicos?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo


----------



## escalador (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder con ninguna



Qué dices tio, si molan 

Me voy a quedar solo aquí en gustos musicales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> *2007-2008 *
> ¿Con cuál os quedáis? Yo depende del momento.




El cincuenta centimos estuvo en la cárcel no?.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)




----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Menuda puta decadencia de lustro copón...


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Creo que fue en este hilo donde se hablo de salvados por la campana. No se si llego a comentar, hay una continuacion con parte del reparto original. 








Saved by the Bell (Serie de TV) (2020)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Creo que fue en este hilo donde se hablo de salvados por la campana. No se si llego a comentar, hay una continuacion con parte del reparto original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí hablamos, sí. Sobre todo de Showgirls...


----------



## escalador (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El cincuenta centimos estuvo en la cárcel no?.



Se dió un paseo... Le puede pasar a cualquiera.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Creo que fue en este hilo donde se hablo de salvados por la campana. No se si llego a comentar, hay una continuacion con parte del reparto original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2021)

2009 Primary Colours - The Horrors.

El mejor disco de lo que va de milenio, con la espectacular Sea within a Sea. Es tan buena que se le perdona que sea un plagio de Mother Sky, de CAN...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>



Hablamos de que Elizabeth Berkley es una hembra colosal, aunque alguien prefería a la otra, no recuerdo quien. Rollo amor platónico, la princesita de la serie, en cambio la Berkley es para reventarla sin decirle ni hola...


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hablamos de que Elizabeth Berkley es una hembra colosal, aunque alguien prefería a la otra, no recuerdo quien. Rollo amor platónico, la princesita de la serie, en cambio la Berkley es para reventarla sin decirle ni hola...



Pero esa serie es un montaje o es real??


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Pero esa serie es un montaje o es real??



Es un re-encuentro, como Friends, un especial 30 años después o algo así.

"Serie de TV. Comedia Una continuación de la sitcom de la década de 1990. Un grupo de estudiantes de secundaria de California de bajos ingresos son transferidos al rico Bayside High de Pacific Palisades, siguiendo un programa del gobernador de California Zack Morris. (FILMAFFINITY)"









FilmAffinity


Leer críticas de Saved by the Bell (Serie de TV), dirigida por Sam Bobrick <i>(Creador)</i>, Trent O'Donnell, Matthew A. Cherry. Año: 2020. Consulta críticas de usuarios y opiniones sobre Saved by the Bell (Serie de TV), y lee lo que opinó la crítica tanto profesional como de usuarios de Saved...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Tengo que ver esa puta mierda como sea...


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hablamos de que Elizabeth Berkley es una hembra colosal, aunque alguien prefería a la otra, no recuerdo quien. Rollo amor platónico, la princesita de la serie, en cambio la Berkley es para reventarla sin decirle ni hola...





El Juani dijo:


> Pero esa serie es un montaje o es real??



Yo preferia a la otra, la Berklye me parecia demasiado caballuna. Aunque en el cartel de la nueva version parece haber mejorado con la edad. Habra que ver algun capitulo para confirmarlo. 


100% real. 

Aqui puedes verla Salvados por la Campana (2020) - Dilo.nu


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo preferia a la otra, la Berklye me parecia demasiado caballuna. Aunque en el cartel de la nueva version parece haber mejorado con la edad. Habra que ver algun capitulo para confirmarlo.
> 
> 
> 100% real.
> ...



Cómo cojones no me enteré de esto en su día... esa puta década fue un absoluto desastre. La denigrancia más puerca.

Gracias por el enlace. Me has salvado la noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Qué dices tio, si molan
> 
> Me voy a quedar solo aquí en gustos musicales




Jajajaja, sobre gustos, aunque no soy yo demasiado entendido en música la verdad.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Creo que fue en este hilo donde se hablo de salvados por la campana. No se si llego a comentar, hay una continuacion con parte del reparto original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Q fuerte no sabia q habia una continuacion de esa mitica serie. Gracias !!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


>




Que mala pinta, ni lo sabía.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Q fuerte no sabia q habia una continuacion de esa mitica serie. Gracias !!



Yo tampoco... pero tiene pinta de mierdón, exceptuando las jacas.

Vale. Veo que no soy el único que desconocía de su existencia. Broootaaal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Menuda puta decadencia de lustro copón...




No te quejes, avanzando ya estaríamos en pleno apocalipsis, en unos días el hilo solo tendrá aportaciones de cosas que no nos gustaron.


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Q fuerte no sabia q habia una continuacion de esa mitica serie. Gracias !!





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que mala pinta, ni lo sabía.



Yo tampoco tenia ni idea, me he enterado al entrar a buscar que podia ver esta noche.


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Yo tampoco... pero tiene pinta de mierdón, exceptuando las jacas.
> 
> Vale. Veo que no soy el único que desconocía de su existencia. Broootaaal.



Bueno la noche te la salva


----------



## melf (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No te quejes, avanzando ya estaríamos en pleno apocalipsis, en unos días el hilo solo tendrá aportaciones de cosas que no nos gustaron.




   Entonces debo de ser el tio con el criterio menos exigente del hilo, todo lo que pongo me parece buenismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

En 2009 nuestro querido Cameron que ya nos había dado el coñazo con un famosos barquito nos prometía volver con algo grande...al final sólo se trataron de pitufos y de la quiebra de cientos de cines por apostar por el 3d.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entonces debo de ser el tio con el criterio menos exigente del hilo, todo lo que pongo me parece buenismo.




Veremos si avanzando cinco años más eres capaz


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entonces debo de ser el tio con el criterio menos exigente del hilo, todo lo que pongo me parece buenismo.



No me jodas.. A mi parece que Neo me ha dado la pastillita azul para olvidarme de todo y vivir en la ignorancia en este periodo de tiempo. Es que estoy en blanco. No sé qué cojones se hizo vaya. 

Creo que algún libro de Ruiz Zafón, Reverte o Stephen King... en otros ámbitos culturales poca cosa. Mierda vaya.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En 2009 nuestro querido Cameron que ya nos había dado el coñazo con un famosos barquito nos prometía volver con algo grande...al final sólo se trataron de pitufos y de la quiebra de cientos de cines por apostar por el 3d.



Mmm...John Carter es del 2011. No me pareció tan mala. Se pegó un buen ostión...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

2009 también nos trajo está maravilla de disco, por primera vez alguien ganaba un programa de TV y no hacía una mierda de disco:


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Perdón por no acordarme de ti hasta este momemto MJ.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> No me jodas.. A mi parece que Neo me ha dado la pastillita azul para olvidarme de todo y vivir en la ignorancia en este periodo de tiempo. Es que estoy en blanco. No sé qué cojones se hizo vaya.
> 
> Creo que algún libro de Ruiz Zafón, Reverte o Stephen King... en otros ámbitos culturales poca cosa. Mierda vaya.



Yo también me quedo en blanco a partir de cierta fecha. No se me ha quedado el recuerdo de nada. Usar y tirar, cultura basura...no deja huella.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El 3 era bueno, pero no lo juego caso nadie, ya la gente no jugaba a estos juegos, hasta que el rey volvió a reclamar su corona y la lucha prosiguió hasta nuestros días:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Perdón por no acordarme de ti hasta este momemto MJ.




Se me había olvidado, tenía entradas para los conciertos del 02 en Londres, al final fui porque el viaje estaba pagado, toda la ciudad llena de cosas de este hombre.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se me había olvidado, tenía entradas para los conciertos del 02 en Londres, al final fui porque el viaje estaba pagado, toda la ciudad llena de cosas de este hombre.



Es uno de mis dioses.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

2007:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Es uno de mis dioses.




La persona con la que iba y yo escribimos un mensaje  en un muro que había enfrente del 02, luego en la ciudad había varios sitios con flores y tal, cerca de picadilly había un musical sobre el y estaba siempre con gente cantando cosas suyas en la puerta .


----------



## Thundercat (24 Nov 2021)

todo basura lo de esos años.


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El 3 era bueno, pero no lo juego caso nadie, ya la gente no jugaba a estos juegos, hasta que el rey volvió a reclamar su corona y la lucha prosiguió hasta nuestros días:



Siempre he sido de Tekken, el SF 4 y el 5 no me gustan porque parecen muñecos de plastilina. El 3 era precioso


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2007:



Ahí se acabó la saga para mi. El resto un bluf...


----------



## Thundercat (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En 2009 nuestro querido Cameron que ya nos había dado el coñazo con un famosos barquito nos prometía volver con algo grande...al final sólo se trataron de pitufos y de la quiebra de cientos de cines por apostar por el 3d.



Si se le puede llamar a eso 3D


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

La decadencia de Occidente ya estaba presente en 2007...


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> todo basura lo de esos años.
> 
> Siempre he sido de Tekken, el SF 4 y el 5 no me gustan porque parecen muñecos de plastilina. El 3 era precioso



Me quedé en el 3rd strike. Los posteriores no me gustaron...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Ahí se acabó la saga para mi. El resto un bluf...




Lo que me impresiona son las campañas de marketing que hacía Microsoft y que ahora no veamos un solos anuncio en condiciones.

Si, el 3 y reach fueron el punto álgido de la serie, luego todos cuesta abajo.


----------



## El Juani (24 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La decadencia de Occidente ya estaba presente en 2007...



Qué puta basura... pero cuando estábamos colocaos en los sitios sí que nos poníamos burros arrimando el saco de cemento a los culamens.


----------



## escalador (24 Nov 2021)

Intro épica. 2006:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

Thundercat dijo:


> todo basura lo de esos años.
> 
> Siempre he sido de Tekken, el SF 4 y el 5 no me gustan porque parecen muñecos de plastilina. El 3 era precioso




El 4 a mí me engancho mucho, el 5 si que me parece mierdosillo, el 3 en su última versión estaba muy bien, eso sí, como el 2 ninguno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

3ds se anuncia en 2010:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

En mi opinión supera a su predecesora:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Nov 2021)

El joker, porque era su película claro, inferior a begins aunque con un muy buen nivel, luego vino la del gordo que era malísima, 2008:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Que es eso?, Me da miedo darle al play...


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mmm...John Carter es del 2011. No me pareció tan mala. Se pegó un buen ostión...



Me parece una peli de aventuras cojonuda, no entiendo ni las criticas ni la taquilla.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso?, Me da miedo darle al play...









Un beso guapo


----------



## escalador (25 Nov 2021)

Me recuerda a Mónica Naranjo pero sin impostar la voz. Y sin operar.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Me parece una peli de aventuras cojonuda, no entiendo ni las criticas ni la taquilla.



Pues ahí se acabó el proyecto de franquicia.
Ya que estamos, también diré que el Conan de Momoa me gustó bastante (se parece mucho más al Conan del cómic y los malos eran muy buenos, con el punto incestuoso) y también La Momia de Tom Cruise. Con Tom Cruise no sé que pasa, pero me suelen gustar sus pelis aunque no me guste él...no sé.

P.S.: me he venido arriba


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El joker, porque era su película claro, inferior a begins aunque con un muy buen nivel, luego vino la del gordo que era malísima, 2008:



Es muy superior a Batman Begins, que es una gran peli. La tercera es empieza muy bien, con la increíble escena del avión, y a partir de ahí cuesta abajo hasta el final. Nunca remonta...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Nov 2021)

Esos pomeranians se comerán su cadáver cuando se suicide.

Me ha quedado una escena digna de una historia de @Cilindrin ...


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo también me quedo en blanco a partir de cierta fecha. No se me ha quedado el recuerdo de nada. Usar y tirar, cultura basura...no deja huella.





El Juani dijo:


> No me jodas.. A mi parece que Neo me ha dado la pastillita azul para olvidarme de todo y vivir en la ignorancia en este periodo de tiempo. Es que estoy en blanco. No sé qué cojones se hizo vaya.
> 
> Creo que algún libro de Ruiz Zafón, Reverte o Stephen King... en otros ámbitos culturales poca cosa. Mierda vaya.



En eso coincido con vosotros, pero en mi opinion es mas saturacion, exceso de cosas y la edad. Ya hemos perdido ese factor, sorpresa, descubrimiento, novedad o como se quiera llamar y en eso tambien ha influido mucho las infinitas cosas a las que tenemos acceso. Probablemente si Avatar la hubiera visto en el 77 y La guerra de las galaxias en 2009, la opinion que tendria de ambas peliculas seria a la inversa. 

Asi sin pensar mucho y aunque sea adelantarme, series que me gusten modernas: Preacher, la primera temporada de American horror story me parece de 10, Braindead, Ozark, Evil, The terror.....
Peliculas: Tu eres el siguiente, La lego pelicula, Rogue one, Noche de bodas, John Wick, The guest..
Musica: Solstafir, King gizzard and the wizard lizard, Insomnium...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Nov 2021)

Ni tan mal...


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues ahí se acabó el proyecto de franquicia.
> Ya que estamos, también diré que el Conan de Momoa me gustó bastante (se parece mucho más al Conan del cómic y los malos eran muy buenos, con el punto incestuoso) y también La Momia de Tom Cruise. Con Tom Cruise no sé que pasa, pero me suelen gustar sus pelis aunque no me guste él...no sé.
> 
> P.S.: me he venido arriba



Lo se y me parece una pena.
La momia tambien me gusto, la que no es la de Conan. He de verla de nuevo.

Hasta el cancer de Shyamalan se ha currado una buena serie como es Servant.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En eso coincido con vosotros, pero en mi opinion es mas saturacion, exceso de cosas y la edad. Ya hemos perdido ese factor, sorpresa, descubrimiento, novedad o como se quiera llamar y en eso tambien ha influido mucho las infinitas cosas a las que tenemos acceso. Probablemente si Avatar la hubiera visto en el 77 y La guerra de las galaxias en 2009, la opinion que tendria de ambas peliculas seria a la inversa.
> 
> Asi sin pensar mucho y aunque sea adelantarme, series que me gusten modernas: Preacher, la primera temporada de American horror story me parece de 10, Braindead, Ozark, Evil, The terror.....
> Peliculas: Tu eres el siguiente, La lego pelicula, Rogue one, Noche de bodas, John Wick, The guest..
> Musica: Solstafir, King gizzard and the wizard lizard, Insomnium...



The Terror hubiera estado mejor sin el elemento fantástico, que hubiese sido paranoia, locura...no un bicho real.
A mi me gustó mucho La Maldición de Hill House...

El problema es sobre todo la edad. Ya nos sabemos las historias...


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> The Terror hubiera estado mejor sin el elemento fantástico, que hubiese sido paranoia, locura...no un bicho real.
> A mi me gustó mucho La Maldición de Hill House...
> 
> El problema es sobre todo la edad. Ya nos sabemos las historias...



The Terror la primera está bastante bien... más si la comparamos con la japonesasa esa de la 2ª temporada. 

Lo que sí pasó con The Terror es que fue algo muy libre si lo comparamos con la obra de Dan Simmons, aunque no tengo ni idea al respecto.


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> The Terror hubiera estado mejor sin el elemento fantástico, que hubiese sido paranoia, locura...no un bicho real.
> A mi me gustó mucho La Maldición de Hill House...
> 
> El problema es sobre todo la edad. Ya nos sabemos las historias...



Pero tambien el facil acceso a todo, yo lo veo ahora con mis sobrinos, se ponen una pelicula, que no les gusta a los 5 minutos la quitan y se ponen otra y asi hasta que dan con algo de su agrado, que muchas veces ni eso y en 1 hora se "han visto" 10 peliculas, o escuchado 200 canciones y en menor media tambien creo que nos pasa a todos. De crio yo veia la pelicula del sabado por la tarde y a esperar una semana hasta la siguiente, o me compraba un disco y tenia que esperar meses hasta poder comprar otro, la escasez hace que se aprecien mas las cosas.

Sobre La maldicion de Hill House, prefiero correr un tupido velo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En 2009 nuestro querido Cameron que ya nos había dado el coñazo con un famosos barquito nos prometía volver con algo grande...al final sólo se trataron de pitufos y de la quiebra de cientos de cines por apostar por el 3d.



Hombre, alguien que hace una crítica de verdad de esa mierda de peli.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Antes se alquilaban las pelis o los videojuegos. O si comprabas algo sólo era en cumples y navidades. Tenías que esperar otro año para comprate otro videojuego o un vinilo o lo que sea. Y es cierto que disfrutábamos más de las cosas porque no teníamos acceso a nada más. Y por cojones tenía que ser así.

Pero del fútbol, de las revistas, de todo. Lo que tenemos ahora nos desborda en todos los sentidos y eso provoca que disfrutemos menos de cada cosa en particular.


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Super Wild Card se llamaba. Era tremendo en la época. Se le llamaba Copión...




También se le llamaba Super Pro Fighter, que era otro diferente


----------



## El Juani (25 Nov 2021)

Los tenían muy pocos. Eran gente que trabajaba en bazares de la época o que importaban cosas para sus tiendas o de amigos. No era muy habitual. Creo que el proceso de cargar la rom al disquette era bastante sencillo.


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

La ultima gran pelicula de Clint Eastwood


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La ultima gran pelicula de Clint Eastwood



Esta ya es de las que eran más flojas, pero aún así estaba muy bien, todo lo de después baja mucho el nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Super Wild Card se llamaba. Era tremendo en la época. Se le llamaba Copión...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 849077
> 
> ...




Joder sois una enciclopedia entre unos y otros, yo por ejemplo el de abajo no lo conocía.
Si que recuerdo el tráfico de cartuchos sobre todo japonés en tiendas de importación, con los de dragón ball aquello no era ni medio normal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Exacto, las nuevas mezclas de temas nuevos les quedaron muy bien, como decía fue de nuevo strreet fighter quien nos devolvió los juegos de lucha, después de este vino el mortal kombat 9, injustice y otros.


----------



## Triptolemo (25 Nov 2021)

Egunon...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Antes se alquilaban las pelis o los videojuegos. O si comprabas algo sólo era en cumples y navidades. Tenías que esperar otro año para comprate otro videojuego o un vinilo o lo que sea. Y es cierto que disfrutábamos más de las cosas porque no teníamos acceso a nada más. Y por cojones tenía que ser así.
> 
> Pero del fútbol, de las revistas, de todo. Lo que tenemos ahora nos desborda en todos los sentidos y eso provoca que disfrutemos menos de cada cosa en particular.




Antes como dices hacían más ilusión las cosas, porque se tenía menos acceso a ellas, por tanto se debía medir bien la calidad de lo que comprabas y las compañías en general se esforzaban más.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Nov 2021)

Tengo una cosa que decir y es MUY SERIO.

*Alguna vez creéis que habéis coincidido con un forero en la vida real?* Ya sabéis, esas miradas cómplices que lo dicen todo. Cuando veáis a alguien que parezca disidencia real, que maneje un lenguaje tan preciso como el nuestro, de unas maneras refinadísimas... En ese momento, probablemente que hayas encontrado a un forero.

Yo, concretamente, creo que me he topado con @Hombre Blanco Hetero


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

HOLA QUE TAL ESTAIS POR AQUI?


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tengo una cosa que decir y es MUY SERIO.
> 
> *Alguna vez creéis que habéis coincidido con un forero en la vida real?* Ya sabéis, esas miradas cómplices que lo dicen todo. Cuando veáis a alguien que parezca disidencia real, que maneje un lenguaje tan preciso como el nuestro, de unas maneras refinadísimas... En ese momento, probablemente que hayas encontrado a un forero.
> 
> Yo, concretamente, creo que me he topado con @Hombre Blanco Hetero



A MI ME PASO CON UNA CHICA EN LA DISCOTECA ME BESO DE SOPETON EN LOS MORROS Y ME PUSE A DECIRLA QUE SI ME CONOCIA DE ALGO QUE DE QUE FORO ERA LA PIVA A CUADROS


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> A MI ME PASO CON UNA CHICA EN LA DISCOTECA ME BESO DE SOPETON EN LOS MORROS Y ME PUSE A DECIRLA QUE SI ME CONOCIA DE ALGO QUE DE QUE FORO ERA LA PIVA A CUADROS



Goder, tuh, locoh, que puta sensació.


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Goder, tuh, locoh, que puta sensació.



YO ESTABA PARANOICO PERDIDO Y HISTERICO POR QUE PENSABA QUE HABIA GENTE QUE VENIA A VISITARME A LA DISCO A LA QUE IBA, ESTABA DE LA OLLA TAMBIEN HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA QUE YO IBA TO ESNIFAO DE CRISTAL


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> YO ESTABA PARANOICO PERDIDO Y HISTERICO POR QUE PENSABA QUE HABIA GENTE QUE VENIA A VISITARME A LA DISCO A LA QUE IBA, ESTABA DE LA OLLA TAMBIEN HAY QUE TENER EN CUENTA QUE YO IBA TO ESNIFAO DE CRISTAL



WENO, PIENSA QUE UNA FORERA NO TE BAJA EL NIVEL. ES MÁS, TE LO IGUALA O, CASI CON TODA PROBABILIDAD, TE LO SUPERA.


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> WENO, PIENSA QUE UNA FORERA NO TE BAJA EL NIVEL. ES MÁS, TE LO IGUALA O, CASI CON TODA PROBABILIDAD, TE LO SUPERA.



A DROGAS NO ME GANA NADIE 

EL OTRO DIA ME TOME 48 TRANKIMAZINES DE 2 MILIGRAMOS Y BAJO LOS EFECTOS FUI IDIOTA Y FUI A LA AMBULANCIA, CHICOS SI OS DROGAIS HASTA SUICIDAROS NO OS MONTEIS EN LA AMBULANCIA


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> A DROGAS NO ME GANA NADIE
> 
> EL OTRO DIA ME TOME 48 TRANKIMAZINES DE 2 MILIGRAMOS Y BAJO LOS EFECTOS FUI IDIOTA Y FUI A LA AMBULANCIA, CHICOS SI OS DROGAIS HASTA SUICIDAROS NO OS MONTEIS EN LA AMBULANCIA



PUES YO QUERÍA MATAR A LOS DE LA PROPIA AMBULANCIA. NUNCA ANTES ME HABÍA DADO TAN FUERTE. OS LO JURO, UN FORERO (OTRO MÁS) ESTUVO A PUNTO DE SALIR EN LA SECCIÓN DE SUCESOS DEL TELEDIARIO.


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> PUES YO QUERÍA MATAR A LOS DE LA PROPIA AMBULANCIA. NUNCA ANTES ME HABÍA DADO TAN FUERTE. OS LO JURO, UN FORERO (OTRO MÁS) ESTUVO A PUNTO DE SALIR EN LA SECCIÓN DE SUCESOS DEL TELEDIARIO.



YO AMENAZE CON COGER EL EXTINTOR Y USARLO SI NO ME DEJABAN IRME LUEGO ME REDUJERON SOLTE UN PAR DE HOSTIAS A LOS CELADORES Y A LOS DE SEGURIDAD ME QUEDE 14 HORAS ATADO DE MANOS Y TRONCO LO UNICO QUE PODIA HACER ERA SILVAR SUPER FUERTE


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> YO AMENAZE CON COGER EL EXTINTOR Y USARLO SI NO ME DEJABAN IRME LUEGO ME REDUJERON SOLTE UN PAR DE HOSTIAS A LOS CELADORES Y A LOS DE SEGURIDAD ME QUEDE 14 HORAS ATADO DE MANOS Y TRONCO LO UNICO QUE PODIA HACER ERA SILVAR SUPER FUERTE



JAJAJA. TÍO, ERES TÚ. EL QUE TE MONTA UNA MATANZA EN UN MOMENTO Y LAS IMÁGNES DAN LA VUELTA AL MUNDO. ES QUE DAS EL PERFIL. DEJA LA PUTA DROGA YA.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Nov 2021)

Sorprendente que hasta ahora no se haya puesto ni nadie haya traído a la bandaza que es *ZZ Top.*

Uno de los mejores solos de guitarra de la historia:


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> JAJAJA. TÍO, ERES TÚ. EL QUE TE MONTA UNA MATANZA EN UN MOMENTO Y LAS IMÁGNES DAN LA VUELTA AL MUNDO. ES QUE DAS EL PERFIL. DEJA LA PUTA DROGA YA.



CUANDO SE ME ACABE EL FLUJO DE DINERO ESQUE YO ESTABA EN LA UCI LA MITAD DE LA GENTE QUE ESTABA AHI ESTABA CON RESPIRADORES ME HUBIERAN ACUSADO DE ASESINATO SI LLEGO A COGER EL EXTINTOR VACIARLO EN LA UCI


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sorprendente que hasta ahora no hayan ambientado no nadie haya traído a la bandaza que es ZZ top.
> 
> Uno de los mejores solos de guitarra de la historia:



NO SALE NADA  atasco de joven


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tengo una cosa que decir y es MUY SERIO.
> 
> *Alguna vez creéis que habéis coincidido con un forero en la vida real?* Ya sabéis, esas miradas cómplices que lo dicen todo. Cuando veáis a alguien que parezca disidencia real, que maneje un lenguaje tan preciso como el nuestro, de unas maneras refinadísimas... En ese momento, probablemente que hayas encontrado a un forero.
> 
> Yo, concretamente, creo que me he topado con @Hombre Blanco Hetero



Si, todos los dias


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el hámster?



Eso digo yo, esta noche no hay entradilla? se habra liado haciendo algun informe


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

En el hostal Charo, empujando a Conchita.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> En el hostal Charo, empujando a Conchita.



Yo diria pension Manolo, el sueldo no le da pa mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Igos de fruta.  vamos allá.


Se te cae el pelo?,

Quieres hacer turismo en Turquía?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Seguimos 2005-2010!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

En 2005 la franquicia de Bond necesitaba renovarse, y tanto que si lo hizo que hasta empecé a ver estas películas que nunca me habían interesado:


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Tú eres este?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 850059



Exacto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ayer ni vine. 2005-2010 es pura mierda. NO me motiva. Si pongo cosas por aquí es porque te amo, pero no se me ocurre nada de calidad que postear.
> 
> O cambias de década o cambio de hámster.




Hay que hacer un esfuerzo, ya sabemos que de ahora en adelante es todo más difícil...pero entre todos sacamos cosas buenas seguro
También podemos optar por poner las cosas malas


----------



## escalador (25 Nov 2021)

2005 Final de Crónicas Marcianas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2005 Final de Crónicas Marcianas




Joder, pues sí que duro, no pensé que llegase hasta 2005.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hámster, ¿me puedes explicar esto?
> 
> Empiezas la noche cojonudamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 850062




Que pasa? que as detectado?.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Igos de fruta.  vamos allá.
> 
> 
> Se te cae el pelo?,
> ...



Todavia no.

En turquia no se me ha perdido nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Revolver sacaba disco en 2006, yo me acabo de enterar en el 2021:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 850063




Jode en que te fijas cabron?


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hámster, ¿me puedes explicar esto?
> 
> Empiezas la noche cojonudamente.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 850062



Sabeis la historia de esa secuencia o foto? pues fue una pillada que le hicieron a el. Estaban rodando y hubo una pausa que el aprovecho para darse un baño y refrescarse. Pues al parece lo grabaron y lo incluyeron en la peli porque quedo muy bien y natural esa escena saliendo del mar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Venga reconocerlo, todos.jugamos a esto en el 2006, a mí me llegaron incluso a regalar la batería y otra guitarra más :


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Sabeis la historia de esa secuencia o foto? pues fue una pillada que le hicieron a el. Estaban rodando y hubo una pausa que el aprovecho para darse un baño y refrescarse. Pues al parece lo grabaron y lo incluyeron en la peli porque quedo muy bien y natural esa escena saliendo del mar




No lo sabía, la gente tiene una forma rara de salir del agua eh....


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga reconocerlo, todos.jugamos a esto en el 2006, a mí me llegaron incluso a regalar la batería y otra guitarra más :



Pues tendre que ser un extraño, pues nunca jugue al guitar hero ese, la guitarra no se me da muy bien, soy mas de flauta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Venga un poco de caspa en 2007:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

*dos jugadores por distintos motivos abandonaban el fútbol español, los dos centrocampistas más geniales que he visto:

 







*


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga un poco de caspa en 2007:



Con esto ya has matado a epsilon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con todo el cariño te lo digo, Obi... me aburren esos años 2005-2010.
> 
> Te quiero mazo y me gustan tus hilos, pero no me sale nada natural.
> 
> Hasta mañana.




Mañana te pongo vídeos de perros electrocutados


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *dos jugadores por distintos motivos abandonaban el fútbol español, los dos centrocampistas más geniales que he visto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy grandes los dos, si señor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Por cierto que fue de estos 2005:


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




De esta me acuerdo y mira que es raro que me acuerde de este tipo de música, esta es relajada, me gusta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Cómo os gusta la disco en este foro, gañanes.


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 850095



Oye, esa madera del espejo se ve buena, es de caoba?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

Todos estamos viendo el bajon Considerable de la música estos años, pues yo traigo a Laura , que en el fondo siempre me gustó:


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo os gusta la disco en este foro, gañanes.



La cabra tira al monte


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)

En serio no ha salido esto?


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

hola que tal estais?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

2009 nos trajo a estos señores, con nuevo disco y gira por España entre otros lugares, sería la última gira de los componentes clásicos, que no originales claro, y yo tuve la suerte de verlos en el Calderón:


----------



## Abrojo (25 Nov 2021)

sí que fue una época mierder si

Aquí empezó el fenómeno de Lady Gaga, que duraría hasta el siguiente lustro


----------



## melf (25 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

La mejor serie de la historia? 2008:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Pero que cojones


----------



## Topacio (25 Nov 2021)

En 2005 salió mi primer chasco con los videojuegos: Metal Gear Twin Snakes



Y es el que el juego no estaba mal, pro dejaba mucho que desear en comparación con el remake que hicieron los de Resident Evil para la misma consola. En nuestro caso fue que no pusieron doblaje al PAL5, ni renovaron en mecánicas y luego lo de las cinemáticas absurdas que bueno... ya véis en el video de arriba.

En el tema de pajilleo y demás, en la revista MAN nos presentaban a una joven Longoria que si no recuerdo mal salía en Mujeres desesperadas. Ahora la tenéis en cualquier anuncio de cremas para mujeres.






Las películas entre 2005-2010 no cambiaron tanto respecto a lo ya visto en el anterior lustro, pero cito algunas que me sorprendieron(para bien y para mal)

-Charlie y la fábrica de chocolate(2005)
Pelicula que es un remake de la original. Si bien, no es nada nuevo, pero se ve bien, actores, fotografia, efectos. Para verla con niños o en familia la veo muy apropiada

-Borat(2006)
Sacha Baron Cohen vuelve de Ali g,para ser un periodista de Kazajistan. Pelicula de un humor negro, tiene sus escenas desagradables y no tanto. Para ver fumado con colegas no está mal.

-Spiderman 3(2007)
Antes de que se volviera la norma hacer peliculas sobre super héroes, el protagonista era Spiderman. Toby mcguire me parece el mejor Spiderman y esta entrega la mejor de la trilogía según mi criterio.

-300(2006)
Muy buena pelicula,pero a día de hoy es recordada más por los memes que por otra cosa.

-Dragon Ball Evolution(2008)
Puta mierda de película que se caga encima de todo el legado de Dragon Ball. La llegue a odiar en su momento y fue muy conocida. Igual con los actores te echas unas risas de lo denigrante que es todo pero no mucho más.

-Avatar(2010)
Pelicula con buen cgi para su época, el guion tampoco estaba mal. Recuefdo que está pelicula fue muy solicitada por los efectos 3d y conozco a unos cuantos que invirtieron en esa tecnología en las pantallas domésticas. Cuanto dolor..

Y cierro el comentario con algunas canciones que salieron por esa epoca y lo petaron. Saludos


----------



## xilebo (25 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais?



Hola atasco, que tipo de musica te gusta?


----------



## atasco (25 Nov 2021)

Topacio dijo:


> En 2005 salió mi primer chasco con los videojuegos: Metal Gear Twin Snakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hijo de puta


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder, pues sí que duro, no pensé que llegase hasta 2005.



Y porque llegó Buenafuent con el Neeng a comerle la tostada, sino ahí seguía per secula seculorum en plan Salvame


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La mejor serie de la historia? 2008:



Si la mejor, sin duda


----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco, que tipo de musica te gusta?



formo parte de la cultura hip-hop

escucho la radio si voy en coche pero si estoy en casa escucho rap


----------



## Abrojo (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco, que tipo de musica te gusta?



buah tio estoy hasta la polla mañana viernes que ganas


----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco, que tipo de musica te gusta?


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero que cojones



   Ya imaginaba que no sabriais apreciarlo.


----------



## Lleveria (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga un poco de caspa en 2007:



Perdón pero es de 2003. Me acuerdo porque me lo cantaba un puton que tenía de novia cuando empezamos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> formo parte de la cultura hip-hop
> 
> escucho la radio si voy en coche pero si estoy en casa escucho rap



Algo asi?


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)

Tambien desde Mexico


----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Algo asi?



no estoy escuchando mucho americano soy mas de sadboys


----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

lo de la espalda tambien melo dijo una chica con la que salia que tenia una buena espalda abdomen y cintura y mas mierdas como nunca te fies de lo que te diga una mujer, ddijo ella a atasco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

que mas da


----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

eso es musica de mujewres?


----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

no prefieres la de honvres? yo prefiero a billieis o nick nicole que a otros la voz femenina me gusta mas que escuchar musica de hombre




buah no se ni lo que he escrito


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Nov 2021)

The Sweeps - Facing The Night (Flashback Italo Remix) 

Año 2009. Lo llaman New Italo Disco. El caso es que esta canción si da la talla y se parece mucho al Italo Disco de los 80.


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## atasco (26 Nov 2021)

que cabrona jaja


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Joder, KLF. que de tiempo!!


----------



## Behind the Mask (26 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El gran Behind the Mask irrumpe en esta anodina fiesta descabezada del hámster.
> 
> Gracias por aparecer, señor.
> 
> Ahora sí comienza la noche musical.



Mientras este usted @Epsilon69 la buena música variada esta garantizada, ya se lo dije, usted es mucho mas completo que yo así que no se quite merito dándomelo a mi. Ya sabe, compartir no competir. Buenas Noches.


Travis - Side

Tame Impala - Let It Happen


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tubiegah (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La mejor serie de la historia? 2008:



Después de The shield, galáctica, Star Trek, stargate, dr Who, Twilight zone, The outer límits, Lost, Los soprano, las cuatro primeras de Dexter y los ladrones van a la oficina, puede.


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Mientras este usted @Epsilon69 la buena música variada esta garantizada, ya se lo dije, usted es mucho mas completo que yo así que no se quite merito dándomelo a mi. Ya sabe, compartir no competir. Buenas Noches.
> 
> 
> Starcluster - Smoke & Mirrors (Feat. Marc Almond from Soft Cell)
> ...



De Röyksopp me gustan especialmente en las que canta Karin Dreijer


----------



## melf (26 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Entiendo que llegará un día en que el puto hámster nos invitará personalmente a su casa a hacer una fiesta y luego nos dejará solos en su casa y se pirará.
> 
> Es lo que hace cada día en este hilo.
> 
> Estoy enfadado.



El hamster es como los politicos, mucho prometer pero a la hora de la verdad nada de nada. Ahora que ya ha cumplido su objetivo, tiene el trofeo forero revelacion, golden boy, etc, pasa de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> El hamster es como los politicos, mucho prometer pero a la hora de la verdad nada de nada. Ahora que ya ha cumplido su objetivo, tiene el trofeo forero revelacion, golden boy, etc, pasa de todo.




Estoy preparando el partido de los reformistas para la gran guerra civil del foro, eso lleva su tiempo


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Nov 2021)

Esto ya no es nocturno. Esto es madrugador.

¿Sabéis si todavía vive Antonio García Fuentes (allí más)?

Balla, parece que sí:

*Pensamientos y reflexiones 321*

_Franco tuvo que remontar la enorme depresión de una Guerra Civil devastadora y en contra de casi todo el mundo._ Las obras señeras de la España de Franco fueron muchas, elevando a una nación desde la ruina de una Guerra Civil y su destrucción casi prácticamente total hasta estar entre las más desarrolladas. Pero al menos podemos dar algunas cifras que sean una síntesis (1940-70)”:

- La población aumentó, de 26 a 34 millones. La renta por habitante de 15.000 pts., a 57.000 pts., casi cuatro veces más. La producción agraria aumentó, de 168.000 millones de pts., a 248.000 millones. La repoblación forestal pasó de 792 Has., a casi 2.500.000,. La transformación en regadíos aumento más de 12 veces, de de 83.000 Has., a más de un millón. El trasvase Tajo-Segura ideado por Lorenzo Pardo lo realizó el «Ministro-Eficacia» de Franco: Federico Silva Muñoz. La producción de carne aumentó cuatro veces y media, de 329.000 Tm., a 1.451.000 Tm. La producción de leche pasó de 2.100 millones de litros a casi 4.000 millones de litros. La pesca aumentó casi tres veces y media, de 447.000 Tm., a 1.493.000 Tm. La energía eléctrica aumentó más de quince veces, de 3.617 mill.kw/h., a 56.484 millones. La producción de acero pasó de 804.000 Tm. a 7.350.000 Tm., más de 9 veces. La producción de cemento casi 13 veces más, de 1,3 mill. Tm., a 16,5 mill. Tm. La construcción de buques 48 veces y media más, de 19.000Tm., a 920.000 Tm. La flota mercante pasó de 955.000 Tm., a 3.581.000 Tm, casi 4 veces más. Las viviendas construidas, de 32.000 a 3.121.931, casi 98 veces más. El número de turistas pasó de 83.000 a más de 24 millones, 290 veces más. Los ingresos por turismo en divisas pasaron de 2,5 millones a 1.680 millones, 672 veces más.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Que buena cancion, pego fuerte cuando salio en su epoca. El tio era de una localidad malagueña en la capital de la costa del sol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Esto ya no es nocturno. Esto es madrugador.
> 
> ¿Sabéis si todavía vive Antonio García Fuentes (allí más)?
> 
> ...




Quienes esto que as puesto?, Por supuesto no lo he leído.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quienes esto que as puesto?, Por supuesto no lo he leído.



Es un señor que hace unos años se dedicaba a postear sus artículos en foros y era el azote de los etarras hijos de puta y cobardes, las ratas comunistas y los psoetarras. Conoció el franquismo y sabe de lo que habla.





__





trabajos literarios






jaen-ciudad.es





Allí, más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Es un señor que hace unos años se dedicaba a postear sus artículos en foros y era el azote de los etarras hijos de puta y cobardes, las ratas comunistas y los psoetarras. Conoció el franquismo y sabe de lo que habla.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nada nada, el hilo de los nocturnos es para el relax, ya tenemos demasiado odio y mala leche con la política en el día a día, aquí venimos a pasarlo bien.


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada, el hilo de los nocturnos es para el relax, ya tenemos demasiado odio y mala leche con la política en el día a día, aquí venimos a pasarlo bien.



Se nota, se siente, Obiwanchernobil presidente!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Joder el atrezzo se lo toma en serio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el atrezzo se lo toma en serio.



Se pasaron por el forro la corrección de Eurovisión y ganaron de calle. Hay un antes y un después.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se pasaron por el forro la corrección de Eurovisión y ganaron de calle. Hay un antes y un después.




Si los recuerdo, desde luego hicieron interesante un concurso que suele ser un toston de cojones.


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

Temazo increíble. Junto con Toxic y What you waiting for? conforman mi santísima trinidad del petardeo de los 2000.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Venga entradilla:


Llorastes con OT?.


Llorastes con Rosa en Eurovisión?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Seguimos 2005-2010!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿A qué hora te vas hoy?



En hora y media estoy por aquí, justamente los sábados y fines de semana suelo ser más activo y el resto menos.

Que haces gañán?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

2006:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

En 2009 el desteñido hasta muerto seguía batiendo récords, incluso sacando un disco en que en tres canciones cantaba otra persona haciéndose pasar por el:


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

2005 y Shakira sacó un disco que la catapultó a lo más alto en las listas de ventas a nivel internacional. Tenía varios hitazos que lo petaron aunque mi favorita siempre fue esta ñoñez:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

2007 nos dejó una de las obras mayores de los Cohen, aunque no tan grande como Fargo evidentemente:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2005 y Shakira sacó un disco que la catapultó a lo más alto en las listas de ventas a nivel internacional. Tenía varios hitazos que lo petaron aunque mi favorita siempre fue esta ñoñez:




Shakira en mi opinión, su único disco potable es fijación oral, el resto me parecen anodinos.


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Shakira en mi opinión, su único disco potable es fijación oral, el resto me parecen anodinos.



Totalmente, para mi tb es el mejor.

Joder, esta época me pilló en mis 15-20 y me trae tantos recuerdos... Una época que mola aunque algo olvidada. Ya se mitificará dentro de 10 años.


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

2007 estaba de moda los sketches de Muchachada Nui.
Sketches como este dudo que se pudieran emitir hoy. A tal mierda hemos llegado:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Después de su trilogía maestra (the Game, Seven y fight club), fincher nos iba a dejar joyas en otro tipo de cine, hay quien al saber que se hacía cargo de este proyecto ya preveía un Seven 2, no fue así, y se trató la cinta con un rigor realista, una muy buena película:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2007 estaba de moda los sketches de Muchachada Nui.
> Sketches como este dudo que se pudieran emitir hoy. A tal mierda hemos llegado:




Mira que no me hacían demasiada gracia, pero el de Michael Jackson o Robert Smith eran muy buenos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

_¿la mejor película de superhéroes de la historia?, El protegido discrepa, pero de las mejores seguro que si:

wdito: se me ha colado por un año

_


----------



## Edge2 (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mira que no me hacían demasiada gracia, pero el de Michael Jackson o Robert Smith eran muy buenos.



Joder el de Bono es bestial...


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

Jaja super icónica. La ponían en cada puto pub allá por 2010 creo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Frikadas nintendo en 2005:


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

Ya nadie se acuerda de esta sueca, pero tuvo un par de hits dentro la onda revival disco post Confessions on a dancefloor que se propagó con virulencia allá por 2005-2007 y de la que -dicho sea de paso- quisieron beber muchos triunfitos para intentar lanzar sus carreras:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder el de Bono es bestial...



Sisi, de ese también me acuerdo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Ya nadie se acuerda de esta sueca, pero tuvo un par de hits dentro la onda revival disco post Confessions on a dancefloor que se propagó con virulencia allá por 2005-2007 y de la que -dicho sea de paso- quisieron beber muchos triunfitos para intentar lanzar sus carreras:




De la segunda si me acuerdo, la primera ni idea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

Se que a los electrónicos del foro os gusta mucho el confesions y es uno de sus mejores discos, pero a mí este me pega más, aún reconociendo que es bastante inferior:



https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKYbts21O5q0lCsTkZ6940YCTz3TAQTgT


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

La verdad es que mola. Siempre me pareció una buenísima actriz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Nov 2021)

En realidad:

Nes éxito.

Super Nintendo éxito.

Nintendo 64 mini fracaso.

Game cube fracaso.

Wii exitazo.

Wiiu fracaso.

Switch éxito.


Las portátiles son todas éxitos.


----------



## escalador (26 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se que a los electrónicos del foro os gusta mucho el confesions y es uno de sus mejores discos, pero a mí este me pega más, aún reconociendo que es bastante inferior:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKYbts21O5q0lCsTkZ6940YCTz3TAQTgT



A ver, tiene alguna canción rescatable, pero yo venía del Confessions con unas expectativas por las nubes y Hard Candy fue bastante bluff. Desde entonces sigo esperando... Y Madonna también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2005 y Shakira sacó un disco que la catapultó a lo más alto en las listas de ventas a nivel internacional. Tenía varios hitazos que lo petaron aunque mi favorita siempre fue esta ñoñez:



Ya antes del waka waka sacó esta canción que para mí es de las mejores que ha hecho:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2007 nos dejó una de las obras mayores de los Cohen, aunque no tan grande como Fargo evidentemente:



Lástima el puto Bardem.


----------



## escalador (27 Nov 2021)

Pongo la última que mañana madrugo. “2006” 

Fue compuesta por la Oreja de Van Gogh pero Amaia la rechazó, en vista de cómo lo petó seguramente se arrepintió tanto como de haber dejado el grupo:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Shakira en mi opinión, su único disco potable es fijación oral, el resto me parecen anodinos.



Aparte que es una más de las que básicamente lo que ha vendido siempre es sexo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

La mej


escalador dijo:


> Pongo la última que mañana madrugo. “2006”
> 
> Fue compuesta por la Oreja de Van Gogh pero Amaia la rechazó, en vista de cómo lo petó seguramente se arrepintió tanto como de haber dejado el grupo:



or canción de Pau.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Después de su trilogía maestra (the Game, Seven y fight club), fincher nos iba a dejar joyas en otro tipo de cine, hay quien al saber que se hacía cargo de este proyecto ya preveía un Seven 2, no fue así, y se trató la cinta con un rigor realista, una muy buena película:



La vi en el cine. A mí me gustó, pero tuvo bastante poca recaudación.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _¿la mejor película de superhéroes de la historia?, El protegido discrepa, pero de las mejores seguro que si:
> 
> wdito: se me ha colado por un año
> 
> _



Mmmm...NO. Me gustó el reboot y creo que es mejor que todas las de Spiderman que se han hecho después, pero la peli no me parece gran cosa.


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya antes del waka waka sacó esta canción que para mí es de las mejores que ha hecho:



Lo unico que salvo de Shakira es Pies descalzos, y Donde estan los ladrones


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2007 nos dejó una de las obras mayores de los Cohen, aunque no tan grande como Fargo evidentemente:



No se si es la repugnancia que me provoca Bardem o la pelicula en si, pero me parecio un coñazo mayusculo.


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Peliculon


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Y otro peliculon de superheroes


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Me parece una reputisima mierda, pero tiene "algo" que me engancha.


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Hoy ni el hamster, ni dios. Debeis de estar todos en la cumbre esa del partido reformista. Que tiemble calopez, que se queda sin foro


----------



## 2B-san (27 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Hoy ni el hamster, ni dios. Debeis de estar todos en la cumbre esa del partido reformista. Que tiemble calopez, que se queda sin foro



ola ke pasa

te has ido a dormir ya?


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> ola ke pasa
> 
> te has ido a dormir ya?



No, todavia no es hora


----------



## escalador (27 Nov 2021)

2005


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Peliculon




La primera está muy chula, la segunda me pareció infumable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Hoy ni el hamster, ni dios. Debeis de estar todos en la cumbre esa del partido reformista. Que tiemble calopez, que se queda sin foro



Los fines de semana está menos concurrido el hilo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Pongo la última que mañana madrugo. “2006”
> 
> Fue compuesta por la Oreja de Van Gogh pero Amaia la rechazó, en vista de cómo lo petó seguramente se arrepintió tanto como de haber dejado el grupo:




Esta mujer siempre me ha parecido grimosa de la hostia, no me preguntes porque.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mmmm...NO. Me gustó el reboot y creo que es mejor que todas las de Spiderman que se han hecho después, pero la peli no me parece gran cosa.




Cuál de los dos reboot?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Lo unico que salvo de Shakira es Pies descalzos, y Donde estan los ladrones



Con ciega y sordomuda fue con la que pego el hostiazo se la empezó a escuchar en España, la ponían en los 40 dia y noche.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Buenas. Os quiero plantear otro tema *MUY SERIO.

¿Alguien aquí hace ayuno de dopamina u os tiarias todo el día en el foro?*

Los "gana gana gana" de las casas de apuestas.

Tías enseñándolo todo obteniendo validación de babosos y proveedores.

Las redes sociales y los foros, con sus campanitas. Es lo primero que ve la gente cuando entra.

--------

No quiero decirlo muy alto, pero estoy en proceso de dejar de ser el típico forero que solo se mete en la juarde y se cita con otros inadaptados (ninguno está en este hilo) y voy a ser como esos usuarios que no tienen ni avatar y se meten mucho en economía. De esos a los que nadie cita.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenas. Os quiero plantear otro tema *MUY SERIO.
> 
> ¿Alguien aquí hace ayuno de dopamina u os tiarias todo el día en el foro?*
> 
> ...




Que te pasa que profundo, no sé exactamente lo que quieres decir con tu mensaje.


En mi caso forear desde el móvil ha cambiado la forma de forear, aviso, respuesta y a seguir, se hace en 30 segundos, no tienes que encender el pc ni estar atento al foro, lo puedes hacer en cualquier momento.

No es como cuando dependias de un ordenador de sobremesa.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que te pasa que profundo, no sé exactamente lo que quieres decir con tu mensaje.
> 
> 
> En mi caso forear desde el móvil ha cambiado la forma de forear, aviso, respuesta y a seguir, se hace en 30 segundos, no tienes que encender el pc ni estar atento al foro, lo puedes hacer en cualquier momento.
> ...



Yo lo hago desde un ordenador de sobremesa. Me permite currarme el contenido y subir fotos. Además, es muy 2007, que es cuando empecé a tener messenger .

Bueno, tú poco puedes decir sobre el ayuno de dopamina, desgarciao. Te haces 10 pajas al día.


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primera está muy chula, la segunda me pareció infumable.



Me paso lo mismo, vaya decepcion con la segunda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo lo hago desde un ordenador de sobremesa. Me permite currarme el contenido y subir fotos. Además, es muy 2007, que es cuando empecé a tener messenger .
> 
> Bueno, tú poco puedes decir sobre el ayuno de dopamina, desgarciao. Te haces 10 pajas al día.




Joder ordenador de sobremesa, es leerte y darme pereza máxima.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ordenador de sobremesa, es leerte y darme pereza máxima.



Me permite escribir más rápido. Además, yo prefiero conectarme un rato al día y luego ya dejarlo, aunque en algún momento puntual me meta desde el móvil a ver algo.

¿Qué te pasa?, ¿Que asocias el ordenador de sobremesa a los LADRILLOS que escribe el Nini cagándose en todo Cristo?


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

De chaval era mi tebeo favorito, la peli no es que sea para tirar cohetes pero por nostalgia le doy un notable.




Esta si me parecio buenisima!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Si esta no ha salido, algo falla:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

De 2010:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

De 2005. Marcó el año, os pongáis como os pongáis:


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ordenador de sobremesa, es leerte y darme pereza máxima.



   Yo es leer lo del telefono y deprimirme. Si solo se pudiera acceder a internet desde un movil no sabria lo que es.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

De 2004, casi en la época que nos toca. Mejor que la original:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me permite escribir más rápido. Además, yo prefiero conectarme un rato al día y luego ya dejarlo, aunque en algún momento puntual me meta desde el móvil a ver algo.
> 
> ¿Qué te pasa?, ¿Que asocias el ordenador de sobremesa a los LADRILLOS que escribe el Nini cagándose en todo Cristo?




No se quién es el mini ese, con eso te lo digo todo.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Ha cambiado tanto el mundo que hasta las feminazis censurarían algo tan moñas, aunque de calidad, como esto:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Refinamiento inglés y good pieces:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Y ahora vais y me contáis que no veíais esto y flipabais con las mujeres que salían ahí, y más los nacidos en los 90:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Óscar a mejor película en 2006:


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se quién es el mini ese, con eso te lo digo todo.



Te tendra en el ignore


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

2005-2010, años que nos dejaron a gente como este:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

Y te regocijabas sabiendo que, al menos, no eras como ellos:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Nov 2021)

*¿Quién no se compró un mp3 durante esos años?*


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *¿Quién no se compró un mp3 durante esos años?*



A mi me lo regalaron, me regalaron 2, y no los llegue a estrenar. Nunca me ha gustado usar auriculares.


----------



## melf (27 Nov 2021)

Una autentica maravilla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> 2005-2010, años que nos dejaron a gente como este:



España en estado puro. Ese chaval representa a la perfección lo que es este país y la juventud que tenemos. Cámbialo por marroquís y tienes lo que hay ahora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *¿Quién no se compró un mp3 durante esos años?*



Varios. O el ipod.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Una autentica maravilla



Pixar hizo varias buenas esa década. La mejor esta:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *¿Quién no se compró un mp3 durante esos años?*




Recuerdo verlos en un Fnac cuando nadie los llevaba, y decirle a mi acompañante que eso era una mierda y que no tendría futuro frente al walkman....si, así era yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pixar hizo varias buenas esa década. La mejor esta:




Up es lo mejor que se ha realizado hasta la fecha en animación digital, desde Ratatouille hasta toy story 3 es la gran época de Pixar, después Disney la adquiere al completo y su nivel baja mucho.


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recuerdo verlos en un Fnac cuando nadie los llevaba, y decirle a mi acompañante que eso era una mierda y que no tendría futuro frente al walkman....si, así era yo.



Lo clavaste entero  pues a mi me gustaron el mp3, luego los ipods, para escuchar musica eran util. Todavian me funciona y lo utilizo


----------



## Inyusto (27 Nov 2021)

EL primer reproductor de mp3 que vi se lo compró un amigo, creo que 150 cholos con 128mb de capacidad.

Ahora en los chinorris 1,59€. El precio de una cerveza


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo clavaste entero  pues a mi me gustaron el mp3, luego los ipods, para escuchar musica eran util. Todavian me funciona y lo utilizo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 851438



Por falta de pasta de joven yo no tuve ni walkman ni disc-cds, así que cuando pude comprarlos no me perdía ni uno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> España en estado puro. Ese chaval representa a la perfección lo que es este país y la juventud que tenemos. Cámbialo por marroquís y tienes lo que hay ahora.




El.orograma este recibió varios premios por


Inyusto dijo:


> EL primer reproductor de mp3 que vi se lo compró un amigo, creo que 150 cholos con 128mb de capacidad.
> 
> Ahora en los chinorris 1,59€. El precio de una cerveza
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 851450




En España era curioso, porque muchos tenían MP3 pero al no tener ordenador en casa iban a un ciber a meterle canciones

Claro aquello era la hostia, te metías diez discos, no cascaba como el walkman y era mucho más rápido que el casette aparte de la comodidad y tamaño.


Otro capítulo aparte lo dieron los reproductores cutres de DVD con pantalla portatil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Refinamiento inglés y good pieces:




La leona está saco un disco y nada más se supo no?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:

Aún usas bombonas de butano en casa?.

Vives en un quinto sin ascensor y el butanero no sube a tu casa?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Ultimamos los 2005-2010!!!


----------



## xilebo (27 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> Aún usas bombonas de butano en casa?.
> 
> ...



No.

No.

Mira epsilon se va a alegrar q sean los ultimos ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

En 2008 linkin park vieron con buena idea imitar a los backstreetboys...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Probablemente la canción más famosa y pedorra de la Beyoncé, era 2008:




Chicos sinceramente, yo en música no tengo mucho futuro a vuestro lado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

*EN 2010 arranosky tenía una cosa clara, si satosi kon no me vende los derechos de sus obras, tendré que hacer la jugada Nolan y plagiarle, y así fue como decidió plagiar perfect blue y llamar a aquello cisne negro:


*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

*En 2010 el creador de devil may cry decidió poner otra vez de moda el género que el mismo había creado, le salió una maravilla:

*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

El gta del oeste debutaba oficialmente en 2010, aunque antes con otro nombre ya había asomado la cabeza:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

En 2010 Sony decidía terminar su generación con este juego, perdón peli-juego:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

El cine de acción revivía en 2009 con todas sus viejas glorias, aún sería mejor la segunda parte, pero la tercera era una decepción mayúscula:


----------



## escalador (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta mujer siempre me ha parecido grimosa de la hostia, no me preguntes porque.



Oye, oye, no te metas con PAU, eh? Me cabreo y rompo cosas


----------



## atasco (28 Nov 2021)

a que hora se abre la veda?


----------



## escalador (28 Nov 2021)

2005 fue un gran año, solo que no os acordáis


----------



## escalador (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## escalador (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## 2B-san (28 Nov 2021)

hola sures, alguien despierto?


----------



## escalador (28 Nov 2021)

Y no las va a haber más porque ser guapa y explosiva hunde en la miseria a toda la casta charil.... digo... es mu machista y heteropatriarcal.


----------



## escalador (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)

Iron Maiden sacó un disco casi conceptual en 2006 bastante interesante, aunque más lento que todo lo anterior.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)

*FLOYD MAYWEATHER- ARTURO GATTI (2005)*


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil , calba iga de fruta:


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Nov 2021)

*L.A. Confidential > Usual Suspects > Se7en*


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


>




Buff truñaco, el principio del declive de Clint, ahora realiza cosas intranscendentes aunque estén bien dirigidas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Distrito 9 tenía su punto, la otra no me hizo demasiada gracia.

Luego el director de distrito 9 hizo una película super mierdosa de un robot con sentimientos, todo muy cutre y así se quedó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *L.A. Confidential > Usual Suspects > Se7en*




Seven, L.A. Y sospechosos.

El dobleje en castellano de sospechosos le quita cualquier sopresa final a la película.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y fue la década de la vuelta de Rocky y Rambo:




La que pones de Rocky me pareció hasta tierna y todo, y eso que solo me gustó la primera, el resto ya eran otra cosa.

La de Rambo la vi en el cine y nos reímos mucho viéndola, también vi la última que sale pz Vega y es un montón de mierda, parece una versión de solo en casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Fue la década de la aparición de bandas como Fall out boy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fall out boy tengo un disco de ellos donde versionan beat it, y para asombro mío lo hacen de forma competente 


Rihanna ya sabemos que fue un fenómeno, pero como todos los fenómenos desde el 2000 duro 3 discos, y eso es mucho tal cómo está el panorama, posiblemente la que más duro de su quinta fue Beyoncé.


De snow patrol tengo dos o tres discos y para tenerlos de fondo de relax son bastante agradables.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Yo


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pink tuvo una buena década:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Yo creo que en esta época empecé a desconectar de la música, Pink se que es famosa y la conozco por un anuncio de Pepsi pero nunca me interesó, cuando surgió Kate Perry yo ya me había quedado estancado en música anterior y la nueva no me interesaba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Holi.




@Epsilon69 hombre cuánto tiempo, vamos esos vídeos de perros que te marcas, pero no gores jodió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Soy algo más que un internauta que postea vídeos de perritos.




Es verdad, ¡¡¡eres el puto amo de los posteos de videos de perritos!!!!!.


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Distrito 9 tenía su punto, la otra no me hizo demasiada gracia.
> 
> Luego el director de distrito 9 hizo una película super mierdosa de un robot con sentimientos, todo muy cutre y así se quedó.



La de Chappie, no vale una mierda. Luego se ha dedicado a hacer cortos y tiene cosas muy interesantes.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD4ZEYIBnHIC2DUhiizMOHg

A pesar de la mania que tengo a ese tipo de pelis y de las bajas espectativas, la encontre pasable. En 2016 se hizo Calle Cloverfield 10, que se supone que estan relacionadas, bastante buena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La de Chappie, no vale una mierda. Luego se ha dedicado a hacer cortos y tiene cosas muy interesantes.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCD4ZEYIBnHIC2DUhiizMOHg
> ...




También hizo aquella de elysium, que era una copia descarada de alita.


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También hizo aquella de elysium, que era una copia descarada de alita.



No se cual es peor si Elysium o Chappie. De Chappie lo unico que me gusta es la musica de Die Antwoord


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> No se cual es peor si Elysium o Chappie. De Chappie lo unico que me gusta es la musica de Die Antwoord



Recuerdo peor la de chappie, chapie era el plagio del plagio, Walle plagia cortocircuito, chapie plagia Walle.

Luego este tío quería hacer un proyecto de alien con la sigoirney weawer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Vamos arrancando con la entradilla:


Te gustan los coches eléctricos?.

No tienes enchufes en casa?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


_*VAMOS A DAR UN SALTO TEMPORAL DURANTE ESTA SEMANA, NOS INSTALAMOS EN PLENO APOCALIPSIS, ¡LLEGAN LOS 2010-2015!.

ESPERO LO MEJOR DE CADA UNO DE NOSOTROS*_


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos arrancando con la entradilla:
> 
> 
> Te gustan los coches eléctricos?.
> ...



No.

No.

Bien avanzamos en la epoca


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




No me suena ninguna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

No con 


melf dijo:


>




Ni con un palo, creo que años después salió una nueva versión o versión extendida?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Invocamos que se me ha pasado, os agrego a la nueva sección del paseo de la fama en el primer mensaje:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo

Y demos la bienvenida por sus últimas aportaciones a @escalador


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No con
> 
> 
> 
> Ni con un palo, creo que años después salió una nueva versión o versión extendida?



Si, asi es.
La he visto un monton de veces y me sigue pareciendo igual de buena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Joder que le pasa al foro, no se puede postear sin.qie se cuelgue


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me suena ninguna



Y probablemente tampoco te gusten. Este hilo de "pordioseros musicales"  es lo que tiene.


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que le pasa al foro, no se puede postear sin.qie se cuelgue



Pensaba que solo me pasaba a mi.


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Jojojo 2015, un adelanto de la decadencia musical:


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Decadencia musical a todo tren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

Una de las últimas películas que disfrute plenamente en una cine, 2012:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Decadencia musical a todo tren.




Hostia es que es muy denigrante, la música va decayendo hasta límites insospechados.

Creo que es la disciplina artística que más ha perdido en los últimos años.


----------



## melf (28 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia es que es muy denigrante, la música va decayendo hasta límites insospechados.
> 
> Creo que es la disciplina artística que más ha perdido en los últimos años.



Yo vivia fuera y cuando volvi a España me encontre a mis amigos flipandose con esto.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos arrancando con la entradilla:
> 
> 
> Te gustan los coches eléctricos?.
> ...



En este lustro mi música ya no era la mainstream de las radios. Aún así algo me llegaba como la pedorra Kesha:



O lady gaga:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una de las últimas películas que disfrute plenamente en una cine, 2012:



Mi última en el cine fue en 2013, la tercera de Batman de Nolan. A mí me gustó. A ver si me animo a ver la de cazafantasmas, pero la sacan ahora para el puente y en pleno diciembre, con toda la gentuza.


----------



## escalador (29 Nov 2021)

Uff, 2010 2015 fue pachanga total (si aún se vendieran discos podrían haber sacado recopilatorios siguendo la estela de makina total en pachangueo), para el resto de géneros yo ya directamente tiré de décadas anteriores.

Enrique Iglesias seguía reinventándose incombustiblemente, décadas de hits nos ha dejado.

2010


----------



## escalador (29 Nov 2021)

Qué gran 2010 nos dio Enrique Iglesias, álbum trufado de hits. 7 singles sacó el cabrón. 

Solo 2 más:


----------



## Abrojo (29 Nov 2021)

bien, 2010-2015

Fue ahí donde David Guetta se hizo más popu?


----------



## Abrojo (29 Nov 2021)

Creo que los DJ a partir del 2010 se vuelven más mainstream, yo antes npi de quienes eran Guetta, Aoki, Solveig o Tiësto



ps: en el cameo de Djokovic veo que no ha envejecido nada el cabrón en estos años


----------



## Abrojo (29 Nov 2021)

Y una de pachangueo con la rumana esta que me pone cardíaco


----------



## escalador (29 Nov 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> bien, 2010-2015
> 
> Fue ahí donde David Guetta se hizo más popu?



Sí que se hizo más popu, incomprensiblemente. A mí el Guetta que me molaba era el de The World is mine, Love don't let me go, etc. de principios de los 2000.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Nov 2021)

No toda la música desde 2010 es mala, pero creo que cada vez cuesta más que se haga popular música de géneros ya pasados o digamos que se diversifica mucho la oferta porque los canales de distribución de internet hace que las bandas ya empiecen a vender su música directamente por ejemplo en bandcamp y a promocionarse en Youtube. Hay servicios como spotify etc.

Corresponde mucho más al consumidor el encontrar aquello que le gusta que a que le venga dado.


----------



## Abrojo (29 Nov 2021)

Un par de 2010 que recuerdo, yo creo que seguían la tónica del lustro pasado o de la década incluso. Se podrían ubicar mucho antes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Joder no he podido forear en toda la noche, no me entraba al foro y si entraba iba a pedales.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no he podido forear en toda la noche, no me entraba al foro y si entraba iba a pedales.



Mas excusas que un politico!! Le auguro un gran exito a tu partido reformista.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Este si que pego fuerte, lo recuerdo.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

Otra que tambien sono mucho.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no he podido forear en toda la noche, no me entraba al foro y si entraba iba a pedales.





melf dijo:


> Mas excusas que un politico!! Le auguro un gran exito a tu partido reformista.



Es que asi empiezan los politicos, nada nuevo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La única de EI que me ha gustado es esta:




Me da grima solo ver al tipo este de la rata en la cabeza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta la Nocilla blanca?.

El café descafeinado?.


Lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Seguimos con2010-2015!!! Y que nos diré que nos quedamos sin años.


En primicia pronto tendremos otra nueva entrevista a un forero/a.



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @escalador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

En 2017 tuvimos ¿El mejor juego de la década?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Me ha costado mucho encontrar algo famosillo de música en esos años que no sea total basura, la música os la dejo a vosotros que sabéis mas:


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Hago la ronda por aquí para ver lo que hace mi multi @Obiwanchernobil y me voy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Spielberg después de más de una década agazapado nos traía cine de la vieja escuela, por y para frikis, el libro por cierto muy bueno, año 2017.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hago la ronda por aquí para ver lo que hace mi multi @Obiwanchernobil y me voy.




La guerra es inminente.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La guerra es inminente.



que sí, que eres más pesao que una vaca en brazos, venga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Los dinosaurios volvían de aquella manera en 2015:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> que sí, que eres más pesao que una vaca en brazos, venga.




Si, pero es inminente y ya no tienes mis favores al retirarte el salvoconducto.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

ok ok me parece bien, venga a mimir que ya es tarde.


----------



## escalador (29 Nov 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La única de EI que me ha gustado es esta:



Ya ves, vaya temazo... bueno el disco entero es gloria bendita de lo latino antes de que el reguetón arrasara con toda la música comercial del orbe hispánico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Doom volvía en 2016:


----------



## Poseidón (29 Nov 2021)

Año 2013, unos de los animes mas populares de la decada.

Ataque a los Titanes (Serie de TV) (2013)

A España llego casi en 2014. Pocos meses despues palmaba mi perro despues de 14 años de vida.

No puedo evitar ponerme deprimente con cualquier mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

El segundo disco póstumo del desteñido, en este al menos cantaba el en todas las canciones:





https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLs0odKA07LBY8gO6GTwiXcCsqDdpoMIwR


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Año 2013, unos de los animes mas populares de la decada.
> 
> Ataque a los Titanes (Serie de TV) (2013)
> 
> ...




Ataque la empecé haber y tenía muy buena pinta la verdad, por tiempo no seguí viéndola pero la retomo seguro.

Siento lo de tu perro, ahora entiendo muchas cosas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ok ok me parece bien, venga a mimir que ya es tarde.




Si, pero es inminente.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Año 2013, unos de los animes mas populares de la decada.
> 
> Ataque a los Titanes (Serie de TV) (2013)
> 
> ...



Ni me acordaba ya que tenian que lanzar la 4 temporada en diciembre, creo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Igos de fruta la que nos liaron los de Disney:


----------



## Poseidón (29 Nov 2021)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ni me acordaba ya que tenian que lanzar la 4 temporada en diciembre, creo.



La animacion es putapenica. Que la acaben ya antes de hacer mas el ridiculo.


----------



## escalador (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me ha costado mucho encontrar algo famosillo de música en esos años que no sea total basura, la música os la dejo a vosotros que sabéis mas:



Esta desde que se obsesionó con adelgazar no lo ha vuelto a petar. Chica, si eres gorda, eres gorda. Asúmelo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Los pajilleros de los souls lo celebraban:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Venga que se que os gusta Alice, en 2017:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

Uno de los peores remakes que recuerdo, robobatman:


----------



## Poseidón (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los pajilleros de los souls lo celebraban:



Un autentico juegazo. Desafiante a morir. Yo me quede atascado en el boss del castillo de los "vampiros".


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

Toda la primera temporada es muy buena, pero los 4 primeros capitulos son la polla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2021)

El renacido estaba muy chula,2015:


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## escalador (29 Nov 2021)

2013 Peliculónnnnnnn


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El renacido estaba muy chula,2015:



Esfuerzos sobrehumanos para aguantar despierto. El puto Iñárritu es como una etapa en llano de la vuelta, ideal para dormir.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2013 Peliculónnnnnnn



Cierto. Esta tambien es muy buena.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Toda la primera temporada es muy buena, pero los 4 primeros capitulos son la polla.



Muy buena serie esa, todavia la sigo viendo, va por la decima temporada


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

Otro peliculon.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy buena serie esa, todavia la sigo viendo, va por la decima temporada



Yo la deje despues de ver los 2 primeros capitulos de la sexta.


----------



## melf (29 Nov 2021)

Otra muy buena serie.


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Temporada dificil, viendo ya la decima, pues son unas cuantas que me han gustado, la primera me impresiono mucho y de personajes los que tu me dices y añadiria a sarah paulson tmb, me encanta como actriz, q en el 2020 le dieron de protagonista la serie Ratched, te la recomiendo si no la conoces


----------



## escalador (30 Nov 2021)

Otro peliculón 2014


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Muy buena esa sii, y mantuvo la moda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Ostras, kissin' dinamite:


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Esta seguro q alguno la ha bailado


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

El hamster esta noche esta liado con los informes


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Otro peliculón 2014




Película muy interesante, chuleada en los Óscar de su año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El hamster esta noche esta liado con los informes




El hámster va tomando nota de vuestras recomendaciones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2013 Peliculónnnnnnn




Esta es posiblemente la única película de Michael bay que realmente me gustó.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Joder macho de donde sacamos estas canciones, no son muy comunes, o eso o en esa época yo directamente pasaba de la música, veo mucha música del este no?, Por algún motivo en particular?.
Que curioso.


----------



## escalador (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta es posiblemente la única película de Michael bay que realmente me gustó.



Bueno, pues parece que almenos coincidimos en gustos cinematográfico s.

Gyllenhaal está soberbio.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)

Duelo de solos de guitarra en baladas:



VS.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder macho de donde sacamos estas canciones, no son muy comunes, o eso o en esa época yo directamente pasaba de la música, veo mucha música del este no?, Por algún motivo en particular?.
> Que curioso.



Porque se acabaron las radiofórmulas y la gente empezaba a buscarse la vida con spotify, itunes, jewtube,...


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil

Cada vez que me pasa algo malo, hay un pensamiento recurrente: ¿en qué momento perdí la inocencia?.

No puedo dar una fecha exacta, ni un acontecimiento que sea el arco. Pero, *lo que sí que puedo afirmar es que todos somos bravos hasta que algo o alguien (generalmente, las dos cosas), nos alejan de nuestro camino*. Cuando somos pequeños, jugamos y luchamos, pero en un momento de nuestras vidas, o en la sucesión de varios adquirimos la indefensión aprendida.

Y, por si eso fuera poco, luego tienes que ir al colegio, al trabajo, etc. y las mujeres... ¿qué os voy a contar? Multitud de guerras se han iniciado por el poder que ejerce sobre nosotros una vagina. Y, es normal, es nuestro premio: la exclusividad sexual. Ellas son capaces de detectar en un nanosegundo quien es alfa y quien es beta. Quien los tiene bien puestos y quien va a la deriva. Son máquinas infalibles de detectar perdedores. Pero, eso muchos de aquí no lo entendéis, puesto que *LAS IDEAS SE MERECEN.*

Luego, es muy probable que esos chavales que perdieron la inocencia tan pronto, terminen estudiando una carrera y siendo buenos curritos. O apuntándose a algún arte marcial, pues tienen que desquitarse de todo los vivido.

Lo más macabro de la pérdida de la inocencia es *QUE ES CASI IMPOSIBLE SABER CUANDO LA HAS PERDIDO. Y ESO, AMIGOS, PUEDE LLEGAR A PERTURBAS HASTA AL MÁS CUERDO.*

Ayuda tú también a salvar la infancia de miles de niños.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Cada vez que me pasa algo malo, hay un pensamiento recurrente: ¿en qué momento perdí la inocencia?.
> 
> ...




Joder que profundos estamos desde tan pronto.
Interesante.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundos estamos desde tan pronto.
> Interesante.



Por cierto, se me olvidó meter al Talento de Mr. Ripley en la comparativa con L.A. Confidential (que es la única que está por encima), Usual Suspects y Se7en.

Es un reparto de guapos con la diva Gwyneth Paltrow (guiño guiño para una forerita).

A esa peli le pasa los mismo que a L.A.: que el reparto te come. Aunque, en el caso de L.A. por buenos actores y en Ripley por guapos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto, se me olvidó meter al Talento de Mr. Ripley en la comparativa con L.A. Confidential (que es la única que está por encima), Usual Suspects y Se7en.
> 
> Es un reparto de guapos con la diva Gwyneth Paltrow (guiño guiño para una forerita).
> 
> A esa peli le pasa los mismo que a L.A.: que el reparto te come. Aunque, en el caso de L.A. por buenos actores y en Ripley por guapos.




El talento de Mr Ripley si me gusto bastante, para mi por encima de las otras excepto de Seven.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El talento de Mr Ripley si me gusto bastante, para mi por encima de las otras excepto de Seven.



Se7en es que me pareció sosa. Los personajes no me decían absolutamente nada y en cuanto a suspense, po buenooo, poh valeeeee.

Chinatown fue muy buena 20 años antes que esas otras. De hecho, siendo justos, es la mejor neo-noir.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundos estamos desde tan pronto.
> Interesante.



Y tú cuando perdiste la inocencia ratita?

Y el resto?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y tú cuando perdiste la inocencia ratita?
> 
> Y el resto?




El día que empecé a trabajar siendo un mocoso.
La primera caja que descargue me puso en la realidad.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El día que empecé a trabajar siendo un mocoso.
> La primera caja que descargue me puso en la realidad.



Succionar un buen culo vale también. Eso te devuelve al estado bravo con el que todos nacemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Succionar un buen culo vale también. Eso te devuelve al estado bravo con el que todos nacemos.



Gracias pero lo de las succiones no lo veo.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

*NO, TODAVIA NO HAY ENTRADILLA, PERO ANTE EL EXITO DE LA ENTREVISTA TEMATICA QUE HICIMOS A @SNB Superstar, tengo el honor de presentaros la que será la siguiente entrevista.

A pesar de los múltiples MP que he recibido con foreros postulándose para ser entrevistados, seréis vosotros quien propongáis al siguiente entrevistado/a de nuestro paseo de la fama.


En exclusiva mundial, disponible próximamente, una nueva entrevista en las noches de burbuja...

Puede que @Sick Sad World sea la elegida?, Tal vez el cinéfilo @melf ?, Nuestro amigo amante de los caninos @Epsilon69? El adicto a los juegos @El Juani, Puede que otro?.

todo eso y mucho más próximamente en las noches de burbuja.

proponed al entrevistado.*


----------



## atasco (30 Nov 2021)

hola que tal estais por aqui


----------



## atasco (30 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Muy bien. ¿Y tú cómo estás hoy?



bien he ido al curro les comente que se me habiA muerto la abuela y todos se quedan callado, y mañana el ultimo ultimo dia de curro sere apto o no lo sere opinene


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

atasco dijo:


> bien he ido al curro les comente que se me habiA muerto la abuela y todos se quedan callado, y mañana el ultimo ultimo dia de curro sere apto o no lo sere opinene



Animo atasco!


----------



## atasco (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Animo atasco!



gracias


----------



## melf (30 Nov 2021)

Cine palomitero sin grandes pretensiones.





El pelotazo español


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *NO, TODAVIA NO HAY ENTRADILLA, PERO ANTE EL EXITO DE LA ENTREVISTA TEMATICA QUE HICIMOS A @SNB Superstar, tengo el honor de presentaros la que será la siguiente entrevista.
> 
> A pesar de los múltiples MP que he recibido con foreros postulándose para ser entrevistados, seréis vosotros quien propongáis al siguiente entrevistado/a de nuestro paseo de la fama.
> 
> ...



Voto por * @Sick Sad World*


----------



## melf (30 Nov 2021)

Y una estupenda pelicula, probablemente poco conocida.


----------



## melf (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Para dejarnos tirados a mitad de la entrevista?




Tu siempre tendrás un lugar preferente en mi corazón @Epsilon69 , lo que los vídeos de accidentes caninos a unido jamás nadie lo podrá separar, sin embargo debo decirte que eres muy exigente en esta relacion


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu siempre tendrás un lugar preferente en mi corazón @Epsilon69 , lo que los vídeos de accidentes caninos a unido jamás nadie lo podrá separar, sin embargo debo decirte que eres muy exigente en esta relacion





Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es una relación totalmente asimétrica. Yo doy la vida por ti a cambio de que me dediques 33 minutos seguidos de atención.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

*VAMOS CON ESA ENTRADILLA, Y NO OLVIDEOS NOMINAR A VUESTRO FORERO/A PARA LA ENTREVISTA


Te dan miedo los supositorios?.

Tienes orinal debajo de la cama?.



Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Invocación:




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @escalador y el cabron ese que no se le.ouede citar Nike.*


----------



## Abrojo (30 Nov 2021)

Katie Perry es de esta época no?


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Esto ya se sale de mi medidor de música, solo me suenan por los nombres que imagino he leído en internet o Youtube.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es una relación totalmente asimétrica. Yo doy la vida por ti a cambio de que me dediques 33 minutos seguidos de atención.




El amor es infinito, tan infinito como tus vídeos de perros falleciendo que debo decir en nombre de todos que echamos de menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Ni idea de quiénes son, estoy yo bien.


----------



## escalador (30 Nov 2021)

Mola la canción y el videoclip de la más tímida e insegura del Star System internacional.


----------



## melf (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni idea de quiénes son, estoy yo bien.



Imagino que estan muy alejados de tus gustos, pero son un grupazo.


----------



## escalador (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## melf (30 Nov 2021)

Un temazo con aires ochenteros. Muy buen disco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

escalador dijo:


>





El escalador se nos está poniendo moñas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Un temazo con aires ochenteros. Muy buen disco.




Me ha gustado mucho, es menos hard que el anterior que as puesto y más ochentero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

De momento parece que serás la próxima entrevistada...


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Si cuenta, por supuesto y sabia q te iba a gustar esa cancion  

vamos que no decaiga la nocheee, los martes son los nuevos juernes jejejej


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

En 2015 recibimos el último, y de largo peor metal gear:


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De momento parece que serás la próxima entrevistada...



Bieeeen!!!! si puedes añadir una pregunta de mi parte en tu entrevista: si prefiere arriba o abajo?


----------



## escalador (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El escalador se nos está poniendo moñas



Es por ir cogiendo el sueño que mañana me levanto a las 6


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

En España en 2015 recibíamos interstellar, no nos engañemos, en la misma línea de sie.pre con Nolan, plagios como el de origen a páprika pero esta vez el plagiado es kubrick, incluso P W Anderson con su horizonte final se siento plagiado, pero no me digáis porque, me parece uno de sus mejores trabajos, así que si, me guta.


----------



## escalador (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bieeeen!!!! si puedes añadir una pregunta de mi parte en tu entrevista: si prefiere arriba o abajo?




Las preguntas son las mismas que hicimos con @SNB Superstar, luego se queda abierto a que le hagamos preguntas todos
No se porque me imaginaba que tarde o temprano saldría una pregunta asi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Me gusto mucho este tema de la Keys para la bso de AS2:


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las preguntas son las mismas que hicimos con @SNB Superstar, luego se queda abierto a que le hagamos preguntas todos
> No se porque me imaginaba que tarde o temprano saldría una pregunta asi



Ah vale ok, y bueno hay otra pregunta peor que me imagino pero por respecto a la señorita, no la hago  y tienes por ahi a mano el hilo de la entrevista que se hizo a SNB? gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Maravillosa la música de estos juegos:


----------



## melf (30 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En España en 2015 recibíamos interstellar, no nos engañemos, en la misma línea de sie.pre con Nolan, plagios como el de origen a páprika pero esta vez el plagiado es kubrick, incluso P W Anderson con su horizonte final se siento plagiado, pero no me digáis porque, me parece uno de sus mejores trabajos, así que si, me guta.



Es la primera que me parece infumable, a parte de Insomnio que ni fui capaz de acarla. El prota no podia dormir y yo no podia mantenerme despierto.  

A partir de aqui cuesta abajo y sin frenos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ah vale ok, y bueno hay otra pregunta peor que me imagino pero por respecto a la señorita, no la hago  y tienes por ahi a mano el hilo de la entrevista que se hizo a SNB? gracias




Prueba con el buscado, fue hace mes y medio creo, yo no sé cómo buscarla, pero la tendré que tener a mano si quiero hacerle las mismas preguntas. Haber si doy con la tecla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

La música de estos juegos es maravillosa:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Es la primera que me parece infumable, a parte de Insomnio que ni fui capaz de acarla. El prota no podia dormir y yo no podia mantenerme despierto.
> 
> A partir de aqui cuesta abajo y sin frenos.




De Nolan lo peor con diferencia para mi es origen, tenet, dunkerke y la tercera de Batman.

Lo mejor interstellar, Batman 1 y 2 y memento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

De lo poco bueno desde que Disney compro la franquicia:


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2021)

Siii y muy buen tema


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Nov 2021)

Pues no, no es coña, esto es un juego muy pero que muy adictivo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Joder que memoria, lo recuerdo de la dreamcast, luego se transformaron en los project Gotham y al final en los Horizon.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues no, no es coña, esto es un juego muy pero que muy adictivo:



Bastante adictivo, cuando lo pruebas y te gusta, no puedes dejarlo


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

El final de Barricada


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si cuenta, por supuesto y sabia q te iba a gustar esa cancion
> 
> vamos que no decaiga la nocheee, los martes son los nuevos juernes jejejej



Temazo joder

Me apuntoooo


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Katie Perry es de esta época no?



Empezó en el lustro anterior pero sí, esa canción es de este lustro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Vamos que arranca el día!.


En 2015 la cuarta parte de una franquicia se desvelaba como la mejor de la serie, buena fotografía, edición y sonido.
Aunque debo decir que mi favorita siempre será la cúpula del trueno, la primera siempre me pareció muy gore, la segunda un poco rollo y la tercera que es claramente la peor la que tiene más encanto para el sujeto que escribe.


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

Incomprensiblemente esta mierda va a tener 11 temporadas y mas incomprensible aun, ha tenido 2 hijitos.



Buena serie de zombies es esta, hace tener una falta total de prejuicios para disfrutarla plenamente, pero es infinitamente mejor.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Incomprensiblemente esta mierda va a tener 11 temporadas y mas incomprensible aun, ha tenido 2 hijitos.
> 
> 
> 
> Buena serie de zombies es esta, hace tener una falta total de prejuicios para disfrutarla plenamente, pero es infinitamente mejor.



He visto las dos series  la de the walking dead ya por fin termina con la undecima temporada y la de Z Nation es verdad, fue mejor que la otra, termino ya en 2018 con la quinta temporada

Y si alguien se quedo con mas ganas de zoombies hay otra todavia por ahi Fear the walking dead, muy original el nombre. Empezo en 2015 y actualmente empezo la septima temporada ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Incomprensiblemente esta mierda va a tener 11 temporadas y mas incomprensible aun, ha tenido 2 hijitos.
> 
> 
> 
> Buena serie de zombies es esta, hace tener una falta total de prejuicios para disfrutarla plenamente, pero es infinitamente mejor.




Yo creo que empecé a ver un spin off o algo de esta, summer no se que se llamaba.

The walking dead pego el pelotazo con su primera temporada, pero el resto es basura aburrida, lo peor es que la sigo viendo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Joder la segunda era la de la granja esa no? esa es la peor de todas


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Siii el protagonista tremendo, y pa mi empezo a decaer justo cuando entro Negan en accion, no se que temporada fue, mato a ese y ahi empezaron a enrollarse y alargar mucho esa parte de la historia, que la mataron 



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que empecé a ver un spin off o algo de esta, summer no se que se llamaba.
> 
> The walking dead pego el pelotazo con su primera temporada, pero el resto es basura aburrida, lo peor es que la sigo viendo



Ya somos dos  ya q se empezo a verla, hay q ver como acaba 

El spin off no fue fear the walking dead?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii el protagonista tremendo, y pa mi empezo a decaer justo cuando entro Negan en accion, no se que temporada fue, mato a ese y ahi empezaron a enrollarse y alagar mucho esa parte de la historia, que la mataron
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No no, me refería de nación z, vi una serie llamada summer no se que, de zombies que creo era un spin off de nación z.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, me refería de nación z, vi una serie llamada summer no se que, de zombies que creo era un spin off de nación z.



Ah vale siii _Black Summer_  

La saco Netflix en 2019 primera temporada con 8 capitulos y renovo una segunda temporada q salio este verano, supongo que ni la habras visto jejejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, me refería de nación z, vi una serie llamada summer no se que, de zombies que creo era un spin off de nación z.



@xilebo acabod e mirarlo y es una precuela de nación z pero realizada después de nación z, se llama black summer.
Que no me acordaba bien.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Dic 2021)

Esta noche hay entrevista?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta noche hay entrevista?



No encuentro la plantilla que le hice a @SNB Superstar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No encuentro la plantilla que le hice a @SNB Superstar




Ya la he encontrado, el tema es que está estructurada para las "aficiones" de @SNB Superstar y de un forero hombre.

Hay que maquearla, mientras @Sick Sad World nos podía dar alguna pista sobre sus aficiones y reformuló las preguntas.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya la he encontrado, el tema es que está estructurada para las "aficiones" de @SNB Superstar y de un forero hombre.
> 
> Hay que maquearla, mientras @Sick Sad World nos podía dar alguna pista sobre sus aficiones y reformuló las preguntas.



Pon el hilo aqui para leerlo


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Sii eso fue muy bueno el final de la granja y entre los zoombies habia uno muy especial que me quede boquiabierto, la niña


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Interesante aunque estos datos no parecen relevantes para las entrevistas de los nocturnos, enlázanos un par de hilos que contengan tu esencia por lo que eres conocida en el foro.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Pues ha queaoo buena entrevista


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Me he perdido, de quien es la hija? no es de Rick?  

Vaya, eso me lo perdi todo hay alguna forma de recuperar eso?


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Es verdad, no recordaba esa parte. Siii el compañero de rick muy amigo y mucho amigo  total el guion parece del atico escrito jejejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Bueno intentaré basarme en esto para la entrevista, tiene 3 partes de preguntas, todas chorras y algunas más personales, dentro de lo que se puede hacer en un foro público, luego si te quieren hacer más preguntas ya es cosa de ellos, he pensado en hacerla mañana sobre las 11-12 de la noche.

De todas las preguntas son las mismas que le hice a @SNB Superstar pero adaptadas o no

Le echaré un vistazo a tus hilos para ver qué preguntarte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad, no recordaba esa parte. Siii el compañero de rick muy amigo y mucho amigo  total el guion parece del atico escrito jejejeje




La madre se volvía zombie mientras está preñada o algo así?. Luego la serie da a entender que Rick se está volviendo loco o malo y al final nada, no sabían por donde tirar nunca.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno intentaré basarme en esto para la entrevista, tiene 3 partes de preguntas, todas chorras y algunas más personales, dentro de lo que se puede hacer en un foro público, luego si te quieren hacer más preguntas ya es cosa de ellos, he pensado en hacerla mañana sobre las 11-12 de la noche.
> 
> De todas las preguntas son las mismas que le hice a @SNB Superstar pero adaptadas o no
> 
> Le echaré un vistazo a tus hilos para ver qué preguntarte.



Arriba o abajo  



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La madre se volvía zombie mientras está preñada o algo así?. Luego la serie da a entender que Rick se está volviendo loco o malo y al final nada, no sabían por donde tirar nunca.



Un callejon sin salida y encima rick queria abandonar la serie no sabian como  Sii la madre se contagio y estaba embarazada y creo que dio a luz antes de infectarse del todo. Y rick muere en un puente perdido por el campo diciendo a los demas q se vayan, q el se queda con los zoombies


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Algún momento en mi memoria a ocupado esta mujer...




El capítulo en el que le dan lo suyo al chino y los demás sigue muy top.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Algún momento en mi memoria a ocupado esta mujer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sii de lo mejorcito en la serie. Y con Negan ahi, fue un furor que cogio la serie tremendo, su apogeo


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> He visto las dos series  la de the walking dead ya por fin termina con la undecima temporada y la de Z Nation es verdad, fue mejor que la otra, termino ya en 2018 con la quinta temporada
> 
> Y si alguien se quedo con mas ganas de zoombies hay otra todavia por ahi Fear the walking dead, muy original el nombre. Empezo en 2015 y actualmente empezo la septima temporada ya



Ese es uno de los hijitos que mencionaba, el otro es The Walking Dead: World Beyond.

The Walking Dead: World Beyond (Serie de TV) (2020)


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que empecé a ver un spin off o algo de esta, summer no se que se llamaba.
> 
> The walking dead pego el pelotazo con su primera temporada, pero el resto es basura aburrida, lo peor es que la sigo viendo



Yo creo que lo unico bueno que tiene es el primer capitulo y siendo muy, muy generoso el segundo que aprovecha el tiron del primero. El resto es una interminable chachara supuestamente trascendental.
Yo tambien la sigo viendo, con la esperanza de que algun dia mueran todos.


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, me refería de nación z, vi una serie llamada summer no se que, de zombies que creo era un spin off de nación z.



Si, Black summer. Es una precuela de Z Nation.


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii el protagonista tremendo, y pa mi empezo a decaer justo cuando entro Negan en accion, no se que temporada fue, mato a ese y ahi empezaron a enrollarse y alargar mucho esa parte de la historia, que la mataron
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El Negan otro personaje cargante a morir, divagando todo el dia sobre la trascendencia de cultivar margaritas. Joder, que se lo coman de una vez!!


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> El Negan otro personaje cargante a morir, divagando todo el dia sobre la trascendencia de cultivar margaritas. Joder, que se lo coman de una vez!!



Pues sigue vivo y coleando todavia en la temporada 11, me parece q al final no muere, le han perdonado ya muchas veces la vida


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Arriba o abajo
> 
> 
> 
> Un callejon sin salida y encima rick queria abandonar la serie no sabian como  Sii la madre se contagio y estaba embarazada y creo que dio a luz antes de infectarse del todo. Y rick muere en un puente perdido por el campo diciendo a los demas q se vayan, q el se queda con los zoombies



Realmente a Rick no se le ve morir, o eso me parece recordar.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Realmente a Rick no se le ve morir, o eso me parece recordar.



Ver no, intuir bajo una espesa niebla y un monton de zoombies yendo a por el


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues sigue vivo y coleando todavia en la temporada 11, me parece q al final no muere, le han perdonado ya muchas veces la vida




La esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde. Al chino tambien le perdonaron la vida en aquella vergonzosa escena en que se quedaba atrapado solo encima de un coche y al final le dieron matarile.


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver no, intuir bajo una espesa niebla y un monton de zoombies yendo a por el



Pero no es la primera vez en que un personaje totalmente rodeado se salva milagrosamente, por ejemplo la escena del chino que decia antes.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2021)

Es que no falla. Siempre que hay competencia en un sector suele haber un antagonismo entre dos tipos de empresarios:

*El veterano:*

Se caracteriza por un lenguaje corporal demasiado rígido. Es una persona "de carácter" y con experiencia. 15 años en el sector le avalan.
*
El underdog:*

Suele ser más jóven y tecnológico. Coge el descontento del primero, aunque no tiene, ni de lejos el mismo aguante ni la misma experiencia.

-----------

Lo que es común a ambos:

Los dos reclaman ser el mejor, el original, el que utiliza el sistema testado internacionalmente. Ambos apelan a trabajar "con un profesional"


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Esta noche esta malo el hamster con el estomago y era la esperadiiiiiiiiiiiiisima entrevista con la gran forera Sick


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2021)

Estoy flipando con la versión en vivo en Osaka de Black Night, de Deep Purple. Es una auténtica pasada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estoy flipando con la versión en vivo en Osaka de Black Night, de Deep Purple. Es una auténtica pasada.




Este es muy pero que muy buenas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta noche esta malo el hamster con el estomago y era la esperadiiiiiiiiiiiiisima entrevista con la gran forera Sick




La entrevista es mañana


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este es muy pero que muy buenas.



No se porqué se ha dado justa vencedora a Crossroads, de Cream, como la mejor guitarra en vivo. Deep Purple en Japón hicieron historia.

ZZ top en Texas también dieron un golpe para la eternidad:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Camaradas del hilo nocturnos y del partido reformista yo os invoco, esta noche tan especial en el ir se cumplen 2 semanas desde la creación del partido reformista, la entradilla corre a cargo vuestra.

Los foreros elegidos son @xilebo y @Epsilon69.


----------



## atasco (1 Dic 2021)

hola que tal estais


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La entrevista es mañana



Me he liao, me ha podido las ganas


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2021)

Eddie Vedder con Black en el Unplugged. NUNCA había cantado tan bien como en ese momento:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Me he liao, me ha podido las ganas




Eres un gran admirador de @Sick Sad World por lo que veo

Tenéis en vuestro poder el mando sobre la entradilla, espero lo mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Eddie Vedder con Black en el Unplugged. NUNCA había cantado tan bien como en ese momento:




El directo es muy bueno, no llego a saber tanto pues solo he escuchado 4 discos con
detenimiento así que no puedo decirte sobre la evolución vocal, es que sois muy hard de la música en este foro, yo me dedico a aprender, todas las noches descubrí algo nuevo interesante.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

*VAMOS CON ESA ENTRADILLA, Y NO OLVIDAR QUE MAÑANA ES LA ENTREVISTA CON LA GRAN FORERA SICK SAD  *


*¿Qué querías ser de adulto cuando eras niño?


Si fueses capaz de cambiar algo en el mundo... ¿qué cambiarías?*



*Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Invocación:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @escalador y el cabron ese que no se le.ouede citar Nike.*


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El directo es muy bueno, no llego a saber tanto pues solo he escuchado 4 discos con
> detenimiento así que no puedo decirte sobre la evolución vocal, es que sois muy hard de la música en este foro, yo me dedico a aprender, todas las noches descubrí algo nuevo interesante.



El que es curioso y , como poco, prenda de cuidado es Carlos Santana.

Se tiró sus instrumentales en la época del Woodstock, colofonando con Black Magic Woman y luego pasó a hacer música mañaca en el 99 con Rob Thomas y una densa colaboración con Eric Clapton.

Era un artista, huía de encasillamientos.

Luego, llegó un momento en que dijo: "se acabó, ahora tranquilitos". El 2002 sacó The Game of Love y no sé si en 2005 o 2006 Just feel better.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El que es curioso y es, como poco, prenda de cuidado es Carlos Santana.
> 
> Se tiró sus instrumentales en la época del Woodstock, colofonando con Black Magic Woman y luego pasó a hacer música mañaca en el 99 con Rob Thomas y una densa colaboración con Eric Clapton.
> 
> ...




Destrozó listas con el supernatural.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres un gran admirador de @Sick Sad World por lo que veo
> 
> Tenéis en vuestro poder el mando sobre la entradilla, espero lo mejor.



Muchas gracias por darnos ese honor, te quejaras esta noche, en español y en vasco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *GOAZEN ENTRADILLA HORREKIN, ETA EZ AHAZTU BIHAR FORERA HANDIARI GAIXO TRISTEARI ELKARRIZKETA DELA .*
> 
> 
> *Zer izan nahi zenuen txikitan heldu gisa?
> ...




No se muy bien que a supuesto, pero sabía que sacarías lo mejor de ti mismo con la entradilla.

Nos vas a hacer sufrir mucho hasta que nos regales más vídeos de tus adorables amigos caninos?.


----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estoy flipando con la versión en vivo en Osaka de Black Night, de Deep Purple. Es una auténtica pasada.



Tremendo... y el disco es un clásico atemporal. Además Deep Purple tuvo una evolución hasta ese disco. Tremendo ese Hammond de Lord o la Stratocaster de Blackmore. Black Night es tremenda, un riff espectacular. No sé si has escuchado Cry Free y Jam Stew.


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais



Bien, y tu que tal esta noche?


----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (1 Dic 2021)




----------



## El Juani (1 Dic 2021)

Películas más o menos potables de esa época:

Django Desencadenado, Super 8, Cisne Negro, Origen, Her, Interstellar, Intocable, La red Social, Batman: La leyenda renace, Drive, Del Revés (Pixar), Argo.


----------



## escalador (1 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Películas más o menos potables de esa época:
> 
> Django Desencadenado, Super 8, Cisne Negro, Origen, Her, Interstellar, Intocable, La red Social, Batman: La leyenda renace, Drive, Del Revés (Pixar), Argo.



Te olvidas de Nightcrawler y de Dolor y Dinero. De las tuyas no he terminado ninguna.


----------



## El Juani (2 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Te olvidas de Nightcrawler y de Dolor y Dinero. De las tuyas no he terminado ninguna.



Las dos también me gustaron...


----------



## Abrojo (2 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Siento mostrar tan tamaña desidia por este periodo 2010-2015. No se me ocurren ninguna canción o película reseñables merecedoras de mi posteo.



Ghost sacó su primer disco en 2010, Opus Eponymous. Si no os gustan os jodeis


----------



## Abrojo (2 Dic 2021)

Y The Darkness sacó tras varios años de hiato, el Hot Cakes


----------



## melf (2 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ghost sacó su primer disco en 2010, Opus Eponymous. Si no os gustan os jodeis



Es un discazo, todos los de Ghost lo son. Deseando que saquen el nuevo.


----------



## atasco (2 Dic 2021)

me acabo de caer dela silla me he quedado dormido frente el pc


----------



## melf (2 Dic 2021)

Martin Scorsese rodaba este aburridisimo e interminable toston.


----------



## melf (2 Dic 2021)

Esta se dejaba ver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Siento mostrar tan tamaña desidia por este periodo 2010-2015. No se me ocurren ninguna canción o película reseñables merecedoras de mi posteo.



Pues verás los siguientes cinco años, sabíamos que iba a ser duro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Películas más o menos potables de esa época:
> 
> Django Desencadenado, Super 8, Cisne Negro, Origen, Her, Interstellar, Intocable, La red Social, Batman: La leyenda renace, Drive, Del Revés (Pixar), Argo.




Super 8 me gustó mucho, la segunda parte espiritual de los goonies.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Martin Scorsese rodaba este aburridisimo e interminable toston.




El sopor, me la trague en el cine, un coñazo absoluto.


----------



## melf (2 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues verás los siguientes cinco años, sabíamos que iba a ser duro.



No entiendo tanta negatividad

Peliculon. A pesar de no ser mas que un anuncio especialmente largo es una muy divertida pelicula.




Fantastica serie


----------



## melf (2 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El sopor, me la trague en el cine, un coñazo absoluto.



Gracias a dios me la habia descargado. Tupido a redbull y cocaina y aun asi me dormia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Es un discazo, todos los de Ghost lo son. Deseando que saquen el nuevo.



El primer single del nuevo me ha parecido simplón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> No entiendo tanta negatividad
> 
> Peliculon. A pesar de no ser mas que un anuncio especialmente largo es una muy divertida pelicula.
> 
> ...




La serie no la conocía, voy a darla un vistazo.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Dic 2021)

El Juani dijo:


> Tremendo... y el disco es un clásico atemporal. Además Deep Purple tuvo una evolución hasta ese disco. Tremendo ese Hammond de Lord o la Stratocaster de Blackmore. Black Night es tremenda, un riff espectacular. No sé si has escuchado Cry Free y Jam Stew.



Los que me dan mucha pena de esa época son Steppenwolf.

Fueron muy buenos músicos, pero estaban convocados a haber revolucionado el hard rock y haberlo llevado a un punto más pesado. Tuvieron el momento ideal, pero les faltaron las ideas.

Y por qué afirmó esto? Pues el tema Magic Carpet Ride es perfecto para explicarlo. Tiene un solo de guitarra correcto, pero se nota que el guitarrista no llega a vislumbrar lo que estaban haciendo y harían otros genios como Jimmy Page. En ese solo de guitarra se nota que no hay más imaginación, que todo queda ahí.

Lo dicho, me da pena esa banda. Podía haberse codeado de tú a tú con Jimi Hendrix o Cream,o con la vertiente de Led Zeppelin y Deep Purple. Al final, no fueron ni de unos, ni de otros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

*Hola camaradas, no, aún no comienza la entradilla como cada noche, aún es pronto.

Esta noche tenemos una nueva entrevista en exclusiva a las 12 de la noche, solo bajo demanda para los burbujas antes que nadie!!!!

Después del éxito sin precedentes en la entrevista a @SNB Superstar esta noche conoceremos a @Sick Sad World.

¿Quieres saber que la empujó a una vida de excesos y cocaína? Aquí lo sabrás.

¿Quieres saber porque se registró en el foro? Aquí lo sabrás.


Despues de responder a esta entrevista todo aquel que lo quiera podrá preguntale y ella elegir si responder.

La noches en burbuja, más íntimas que nunca.


Esta noche a partir de las 24:00 horas...

Con la participación especial en la realización de la entradilla esta noche a cargo de @xilebo y @Epsilon69 a las 23:00h.*




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@escalador


----------



## melf (2 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El primer single del nuevo me ha parecido simplón.



A mi tambien, espero que el disco sea mejor.

Con Prequelle me paso lo mismo, Rats me parecio muy floja y me lo sigue pareciendo, pero el disco me parece cojonudisimo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi tambien, espero que el disco sea mejor.
> 
> Con Prequelle me paso lo mismo, Rats me parecio muy floja y me lo sigue pareciendo, pero el disco me parece cojonudisimo.



Iba a decir lo mismo. En el anterior Rats era una puta mierda pero el disco mejoró bastante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Dic 2021)

Mucho nivel en la entradilla.
¿En qué página está la entrevista a SNB superstar?

PS: podnike se ha quitado a Hasbullah...vaya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

VAMOS CON LA ENTREVISTA.
CONSTA DE TRES PARTES, Y COMO SIEMPRE DEBEN SER MAS O MENOS LAS MISMAS PARA TODOS LOS ENTREVISTADOS AL SER FORERA LAS HE ADAPTADO UN POCO.
@Sick Sad World 



Personal:




1- ERES CONOCIDA EN EL FORO POR TUS CHARO AUDIOS

¿COMO SURGIO LA IDEA DE LOS CHARO AUDIOS?


¿TIENES MAS AMIGAS QUE SE GRABEN?.


¿CUANTO LLEVAS GASTADO EN OPERACIONES DE ESTETICA?.


¿AS PENSADO EN LAS SICOFONIAS?.


¿PORQUE LOS HIPPIES TE GUSTAN TAN POCO?


COMO TE REGISTRASTES EN ESTE FORO Y PORQUE, RESPUESTA DETALLADA.


¿PREFIERES SER EMBESTIDA O GRABAR UN CHARO AUDIO?.

¿ERES UN TRAVESTI?.


INTIMO:

¿EN QUE TRABAJAS O CON QUE ESTA RELACIONADO TU TRABAJO?.


¿ULTIMO PARTIDO POLITICO AL QUE VOTASTES?.


¿EDAD?


¿HISTORIAL DE ENFERMEDADES?.


PEOR Y MEJOR MOMENTO DE TU VIDA.





¿QUE SIENTES AL ESTAR EN UN FORO CASI EXCLUSIVO DE HOMBRES?, ¿TE HA EMBESTIDO ALGUN FORERO?.


MULTIMEDIA.


AFICION FAVORITA Y PORQUE.


PELICULA FAVORITA Y PORQUE.

DISCO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.


LIBRO O COMIC FAVORITO Y PORQUE.

VIDEOJUEGO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.



SECCION OBIWANCHERNOBIL:


EN LA SOLEDAD DE TU HABITACION ¿ALGUNA VEZ TE AS TOCADO PENSANDO EN TUS CHARO AUDIOS?


QUE OPINION TE MERECE LA LECHE FRESCA DE MAMADOU DEL DIA.


¿QUE OPINAS DE LAS BANDAS NIGERIANAS QUE OPERAN EN ESPAÑA, LOS POWER COLORS Y LOS NIGERIAN UNLIMITED COLORS?


¿A QUE EDAD PERDISTES LA VIRGINIDAD Y CON QUIEN?.


¿CON QUE TE HICISTES TU PRIMERA PAJA?.


¿CUANTAS VECES TE MASTURBAS AL CABO DEL DIA?


¿QUE OPINAS DE LA PIZZA 4 QUESOS DE LA CASA TARRADELLAS?.


¿CUAL ES TU VARIEDAD DE MONSTER FAVORITA?


¿CUANTO DINERO GASTAS EN COCAINA A LA SEMANA?.


¿Quieres sacarte el bachillerato y trabajar en Amazon?.













Y AHORA PUEDES DEJAR UNA PREGUNTA PARA EL PROXIMO ENTREVISTADO.


GRACIAS.


DEspues de tus respuestas los nocturnos podrán preguntarte cosas y tu responder si así lo deseas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mucho nivel en la entradilla.
> ¿En qué página está entrevista a SNB superstar?




50

#743

Creo recordar.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Dic 2021)

Ya he leído la entrevista de SNB.
Como miente el higo de fruta, no dice una verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Esto es el CIS o qué?




Ten en cuenta que es una adaptación de la entrevista que le hicimos @SNB Superstar, por eso tiene tanto contenido sexual , el resto me ha salido así, de todas formas luego las preguntas son libres.


----------



## escalador (3 Dic 2021)

holaaa! Ya se hizo la interviú a @Sick Sad World ?


----------



## escalador (3 Dic 2021)

Donde estan las respuestas? No sé si lo han preguntado ya:

Tienes novi@?

Trabajas?


----------



## melf (3 Dic 2021)

Lars Von Trier nos dejaba su enesimo truño.


----------



## escalador (3 Dic 2021)

Menos mal... Aún quedan chicas decentes


----------



## escalador (3 Dic 2021)

Poor? Le pones los cuernos a tu novio porque no te hace sentir una mujer viva?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

@Sick Sad World enhorabuena por la entrevista.

Veo que seguís con el proceso de preguntas abiertas, me reservo una.


----------



## escalador (3 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Sick Sad World enhorabuena por la entrevista.
> 
> Veo que seguís con el proceso de preguntas abiertas, me reservo una.



Pero donde está la entrevista? Que me cae super bien y soy fan de su escuela trolística


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Pero donde está la entrevista? Que me cae super bien y soy fan de su escuela trolística



Aquí la tienes, estaba citada en un mensaje de @Sick Sad World


VAMOS CON LA ENTREVISTA.
CONSTA DE TRES PARTES, Y COMO SIEMPRE DEBEN SER MAS O MENOS LAS MISMAS PARA TODOS LOS ENTREVISTADOS AL SER FORERA LAS HE ADAPTADO UN POCO.
@Sick Sad World



Personal:




1- ERES CONOCIDA EN EL FORO POR TUS CHARO AUDIOS

¿COMO SURGIO LA IDEA DE LOS CHARO AUDIOS?
*Creo que a raíc de oír el audio de una antigua forera a Ibis, pensé que quería contar cosas que tendría mas gracia oír que leer.*

¿TIENES MAS AMIGAS QUE SE GRABEN?.
¿*Tengo amigas?*

¿CUANTO LLEVAS GASTADO EN OPERACIONES DE ESTETICA?.
*Unos 22.000 y para este anyo nuevo otros 7.000 napos más*

¿AS PENSADO EN LAS SICOFONIAS?.
*Sí, una vec oí una en un hospital abandonado, seguramente de una funcicharo y decía LA PLACITA, LA PLACITAAAAAA con voz como de Gollum*

¿PORQUE LOS HIPPIES TE GUSTAN TAN POCO?
*Porque soy pariente de Eric Cartman*

COMO TE REGISTRASTES EN ESTE FORO Y PORQUE, RESPUESTA DETALLADA.
*No recuerdo ecsactamente como di aquí, pero ver un ambiente tan faxa me atraía, y encima cuando vi que eran mazo antiplandemia dije este es mi sitio, no es broma.*

¿PREFIERES SER EMBESTIDA O GRABAR UN CHARO AUDIO?.
*Que me embistan mientras me agarran del pelo lo prefiero 100 veces más, aunque ventilar mi vida también me gusta, anda que no se nota.*

¿ERES UN TRAVESTI?.
*Basta con que un día se me olvide llevar pendientes o me toque ir en zapato plano por lo que sea y ya me siento que me he travestido de hombrec*

INTIMO:

¿EN QUE TRABAJAS O CON QUE ESTA RELACIONADO TU TRABAJO?.
*Me levanto a medio día y hasta hace poco pensaba que currículum era el nombre científico de una planta ¿Responde eso la pregunta?*

¿ULTIMO PARTIDO POLITICO AL QUE VOTASTES?.
*Es que ni me acuerdo ya, quizá la P$O€ porque es lo que votaban en casa (Dios perdóname)*

¿EDAD?
*Depende, según el DNI 33, para los ninyatos 26-27*

¿HISTORIAL DE ENFERMEDADES?.
*Te juro que pasan anyos y no cojo ni una gripe. Muy de vez en cuando un dolor de cabeza por abusar del móvil/portátil.*

PEOR Y MEJOR MOMENTO DE TU VIDA.
*El peor carcelegio, el mejor en el parking de discoteca jiji no. Cuando el padre de mi bully me entró, me sentí PODEROSA.*



¿QUE SIENTES AL ESTAR EN UN FORO CASI EXCLUSIVO DE HOMBRES?, ¿TE HA EMBESTIDO ALGUN FORERO?.
*Me siento como Atenea en los caballeros del zodiaco jiji Pero cambiando las armaduras doradas por sudaderas del primark con manchas de risketos. Lo segundo... en ello estamos jiji*

MULTIMEDIA.


AFICION FAVORITA Y PORQUE.
*Como pasear y oír música es tan básico que no se puede considerar una afición pues dibujar, también se me da mazo bien coser*.

PELICULA FAVORITA Y PORQUE.
*Chicas malas, porque es como un manual para ser una abeja reina*

DISCO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.
*Ayesha Erotica - horny.4u porque es una oda a la pvtería y al petardeo de las celebrities de los 2000*

LIBRO O COMIC FAVORITO Y PORQUE.
*Libro no sabría decirte, Comic Ludwig II, que es un manga que va de Ludwig II xd muy fantasioso y tal pero bastante historically accurate*

VIDEOJUEGO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.
DIFÍCIL, *se te dijera juegos más antiguos como Final Fantasy VII, Zelda ocarina of time, Mario 64 y tal, sería una preferencia muy idealizada por la nostalgia (que no digo que no sean juegazos y alguno sigue siendo disfrutable) Pero por decir algo más actual que sí se puede valorar más objetivamente en este tiempo te diría el Castlevania Lord of Shadows. El porqué te diría que por la jugabilidad variada, lo mismo te toca cargarte enemigos con combos, encontrar cosas para poder avanzar, escalar por el escenario a lo Prince of Persia, Derrotar Golems a lo Shadow of the Colossus...

SECCION OBIWANCHERNOBIL:*


EN LA SOLEDAD DE TU HABITACION ¿ALGUNA VEZ TE AS TOCADO PENSANDO EN TUS CHARO AUDIOS?
*No, pero si me gusta a veces oír otra vec los haudios que mando a mis amigos, SOBRETODO LAS RISAS MALIGNAS.*

_QUE OPINION TE MERECE LA LECHE FRESCA DE MAMADOU DEL DIA._
*No gosto.*

¿QUE OPINAS DE LAS BANDAS NIGERIANAS QUE OPERAN EN ESPAÑA, LOS POWER COLORS Y LOS NIGERIAN UNLIMITED COLORS?
*Que por ese nombre me los imagino como Powers Rangers negros, o sea cada Power Ranger de su color pero en personas de piel negra. Vamos lo que se espera si se hiciera un remake en la actualidac*

¿A QUE EDAD PERDISTES LA VIRGINIDAD Y CON QUIEN?.
*18, con el novio, a las 2 semanas de estar juntos (yo tenía ganas de zamparsela desde el primer día pero no queria parecer desperate) cuando eché mano dije: ¡Ay dios mio me ha tocado el gordo!*

¿CON QUE TE HICISTES TU PRIMERA PAJA?.
¿*Con qué? con la mano como no.*

¿CUANTAS VECES TE MASTURBAS AL CABO DEL DIA?
*Ahora ya casi nunca, prefiero dejarme hacer.*

¿QUE OPINAS DE LA PIZZA 4 QUESOS DE LA CASA TARRADELLAS?.
*Me parece un indispensable para cualquier kit de supervivencia mad macsista prepper*

¿CUAL ES TU VARIEDAD DE MONSTER FAVORITA?
*Creo que nunca he tomado monster, recbull si*

¿CUANTO DINERO GASTAS EN COCAINA A LA SEMANA?.
*OS JURO QUE NO ME DROGO*

¿Quieres sacarte el bachillerato y trabajar en Amazon?.
*Ya lo tengo, y no gracias.*











Y AHORA PUEDES DEJAR UNA PREGUNTA PARA EL PROXIMO ENTREVISTADO.


GRACIAS.


DEspues de tus respuestas los nocturnos podrán preguntarte cosas y tu responder si así lo deseas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Lars Von Trier nos dejaba su enesimo truño.




Lo de este director es preocupante para mí, es como Almodóvar, me causa rechazo automáticamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

@Epsilon69 que haces despierto a estas horas hombre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estaba soñando contigo y me he despertado con una gran erección.



Joder es lo más bonito que me has dicho nunca @Epsilon69 
Como muestra de mi aprecio te pongo un video de mi pa ti, de los que te gustan.

En él se puede apreciar como un perro border líne se suicida, casi mata a un motorista y una Charo pega al motorista, mientras el perro revive mágicamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

maldita sea, me he envalentonado, por amor lo que sea!!!!te traigo más material del que te gusta @Epsilon69

En este caso un inteligente ser canino, provocando un accidente automovilístico al cruzar un paso de peatones, como debe ser que el animal se cree inmortal repite la jugada una segunda vez...
En este corto se basó la película tod y Toby.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

No puedo parar!!!
@Epsilon69

Nuevo material, en este nuevo video un inteligente y audaz ser canino interviene en el momento justo para que un inocente transeúnte se quede moñeco, el perro una vez a incapacitado al humano pierde interesa y vuelve a su tranquila vida:



Edito:

Joder es flipante ver como el perro se lo carga y al verle muerto piensa "buah, ya me he cargado a otro, con este ya no puedo jugar, me voy"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Creías que el balconing era solo una propiedad de los alemanes e ingleses?...

Te presentamos el balconing canino!!!!
Desde hace 28 años un extraño suceso tiene lugar....

@Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

@Epsilon69 En este caso el mejor amigo del hombre intenta amoñecar a un hombre y su hija, solo consigue incendio:




Joder esto podía tener una sección exclusiva dedicada  


Dirás qué me porta mal jodió


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

@Epsilon69 


Es un no parar!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

@Epsilon69 

Aquí dos amables canes deciden intentar dejar moñeco a un ser humano...


----------



## melf (3 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de este director es preocupante para mí, es como Almodóvar, me causa rechazo automáticamente.



El tio este es una peste, muchisimo peor que Almodovar, pero con el rollo ese del fin del mundo me engaño.


----------



## melf (3 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Impresionante documento!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Ahora entendemos el porqué de una vida de desenfreno y drogas por doquier....era el restaurante!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los perritos. En cuanto te descuidas y te das la vuelta, o se han comido el cogollo o han lamido el espejo.




Díselo al mío, menuda sobredosis de cocaína le dio, 3 meses ingresado y sin dos articulaciones.

Ahora va a la puerta del vecino a cagarle en ruedines.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hay que tener mucho cuidado con los perritos. En cuanto te descuidas y te das la vuelta, o se han comido el cogollo o han lamido el espejo.




Con qué ternura hablar de los perritos, como se nota que eres un amante de los canes, deben de haber sido muy importantes en tu vida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

__





Mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína.


Hola, me llamo obiwanchernobil y mi perro se muere por una sobredosis de cocaína. Hace un par de días me pasó esto: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/tragedia-con-la-cocaina.1597802/ A mi perro le dio por lamer cocaína que se había caído al suelo por culpa del puto ventilador, en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2021)

*Highway star > Heartbreaker > Free Bird > Crossroads > Child on time > Voodoo Child > Mean Street > Alive > Whole lotta Love > White room > My Sharona > Sharp dressed man*


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2021)

*Floods > Mr. Crowley > Fade to black*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Highway star > Heartbreaker > Free Bird > Crossroads > Child on time > Voodoo Child > Mean Street > Alive > Whole lotta Love > White room > My Sharona > Sharp dressed man*




Pues si, a grandes rasgos pero si, joder sois unos culturestas de la música!!!.
Alguna no la conozco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Vamos arrancando, fin de semana m, que suelen ser muy tranquilos.

Cuando hace frío te sientes solo?.

En invierno aguantas la meada para no salir de la manta?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues si, a grandes rasgos pero si, joder sois unos culturestas de la música!!!.
> Alguna no la conozco.



Heartbreaker parece que no, pero la tienes que escuchar detenidamente.

Me he dejado La Grange, que esa va por debajo. Three Days, de Jane's adiction, muy buena también.

A los que me he dejado fuera deliberadamente ha sido a RATM. No me ha dado la gana incluir Killing in the name ni Bulls on parade.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Heartbreaker parece que no, pero la tienes que escuchar detenidamente.
> 
> Me he dejado La Grange, que esa va por debajo. Three Days, de Jane's adiction, muy buena también.
> 
> A los que me he dejado fuera deliberadamente ha sido a RATM. No me ha dado la gana incluir Killing in the name no Bulls on parade.




James adición es muy oritsider, yo los escucha a a finales de lo 90.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues si, a grandes rasgos pero si, joder sois unos culturestas de la música!!!.
> Alguna no la conozco.



Yo a ustec le reputaba un cabayero de la música. De los que se ha escuchado al menos tres veces el Woodstocl 69 de Jimi Hendrix y Carlos Santana.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Three Days, de Jane's adiction, muy buena también.



Muy buena no, *brvtalérrima*.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2021)

La mejor canción de pop femenina de los 90 (que no la más representativa), en términos estrictamente musicales, puede ser esta:



Perdón, había puesto esa, pero me he acordado de esta:


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Dic 2021)

*Bitter Sweet Symphony > Iris > Runaway train *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La mejor canción de pop femenina de los 90 (que no la más representativa), en términos estrictamente musicales, puede ser esta:
> 
> 
> 
> Perdón, había puesto esa, pero me he acordado de esta:




Me quedo con la segunda de lejos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Dic 2021)

Yo prefiero escuchar el dulce susurro de los ciborgs...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo a ustec le reputaba un cabayero de la música. De los que se ha escuchado al menos tres veces el Woodstocl 69 de Jimi Hendrix y Carlos Santana.



Es cierto que algo se, pero claro me comoaras contigo, @Epsilon69 o @melf y no doy para más, en música prefiero antes aceptar recomendaciones que darlas visto el nivelazo que tenéis.

En cine u otras cosas si meto más baza.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Dic 2021)

Aquí el original, que ya era suficientemente marciano...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> en música prefiero antes aceptar recomendaciones que darlas visto el nivelazo que tenéis.



Cada vez hablas más como una mujera. Sólo te falta decir "yo soy sólo una chica, ji ji ji".
Coñocalva del demonio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Cada vez hablas más como una mujera. Sólo te falta decir "yo soy sólo una chica, ji ji ji".
> Coñocalva del demonio...




Callate maldito ciborg!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Aquí el original, que ya era suficientemente marciano...



Menuda ida de pinza esto no?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda ida de pinza esto no?



Son la leche Japan. Y ese disco eterno.
La primera vez que los escuché me parecieron Duran Duran pasados de tripis  
Tu perro fliparía si le pusieses esto...


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Floods > Mr. Crowley > Fade to black*



Discrepo totalmente, ni en sus sueños mas humedos se acercan Pantera a esos Metallica y mucho menos a Ozzy.


----------



## atasco (4 Dic 2021)

hola buenas noches, que tal estais poor aqui?


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Iris siempre me ha parecido muy sobrevalorada. Y BTS, aunque una obra maestra en cuanto a música me parece una canción que se acaba haciendo pesada. Runaway train, sin ser una obra maestra, me parece una muy buena canción y totalmente atemporal.



BTS es de las pocas canciones que realmente odio, tiene algo que me pone hasta mal cuerpo.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Vamos amaneciendo, unos volverán resacosos y otros comienzan el día, vamo allá.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

*Álvaro de Bazán > Juan de Austria > Andrea Doria > Barbarigo*


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos amaneciendo, unos volverán resacosos y otros comienzan el día, vamo allá.



No falla tampoco.

Siempre, cuando hay dos colegas, uno es el soñador, camina como un pandillero y es un bocachancla de cuidado. El otro, es prudente, ha trabajado más en su vida y tiene una cosmovisión realista.

En los grupos de tres, dos terminan desarrollando más afinidad entre sí.

En los grupos de tres o más, en muchas ocasiones se termina desarrollando la idea común entre dos o más componentes de que hay otro que les hace la competencia o les puede quitar una parte de un pastel, eligiendo a una presa o muy fuerte o muy débil. Repito, suele ser una percepción.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos amaneciendo, unos volverán resacosos y otros comienzan el día, vamo allá.



Al menos hay uno que esta pensando en la cena y en irse a la cama.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

*Gravelinas > Jemmingem > Mühlberg*

Cagayán = Empel***

* Aquí me la he tirado bien. Hacer una comparativa de batallas en campo abierto es cuñadismo en vena.

**No digo que estos dos no hayan ocurrido, ni muchísimo menos, pero en el caso del primero solo hay dos cartas españolas documentando la lid y el segundo también tiene muy poca literatura.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No falla tampoco.
> 
> Siempre, cuando hay dos colegas, uno es el soñador, camina como un pandillero y es un bocachancla de cuidado. El otro, es prudente, has trabajado más en su vida y tiene una cosmovisión realista.
> 
> ...



Lo que pasa es que siempre hay alguien con mas dotes de liderazgo, da igual si es un grupo de 2 o de 200. Los lideres tienen mas capacidad de atraccion, lo cual no significa que haya afinidad.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que siempre hay alguien con mas dotes de liderazgo, da igual si es un grupo de 2 o de 200. Los lideres tienen mas capacidad de atraccion, lo cual no significa que haya afinidad.



Cuando se compite, hay una serie de percepciones. Se perciben amenazas, sean reales o no (diría que la mayoría de los casos). Unos proyectan sobre otros: fortalezas, debilidades o ambas.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

Tener un problema y levantarte a las cinco de la mañana para solucionarlo.

Encontrarte las calles vacías menos algún obrero y que se genere esa complicidad entre la gente productiva.

Abrir la oficina y solventar ese asunto mientras pasa algún coche y la gente se huele la tostada de que "algo ha pasado".

Notarte la cara pálida.

Pedir un café y notar los ojos excesivamente abiertos y saltones. Se te escapan microgestos de la cara.

Sale el sol y comienza un nuevo tercio.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cuando se compite, hay una serie de percepciones. Se perciben amenazas, sean reales o no (diría que la mayoría de los casos). Unos proyectan sobre otros, sea fortalezas, debilidades o ambas.



Pero aunque no hay competicion, siempre va a haber lideres y seguidores. De niños hay quien dirige u organiza los juegos y es un patron que se repite a lo largo de nuestra vida, personas con carisma, dotes de liderazgo, poder de seduccion, como lo quieras llamar, pero que no significa afinidad. En cualquier momento puede aparecer alguien mas "atractivo" que acabe con esa supuesta afinidad.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Pero aunque no hay competicion, siempre va a haber lideres y seguidores. De niños hay quien dirige u organiza los juegos y es un patron que se repite a lo largo de nuestra vida, personas con carisma, dotes de liderazgo, poder de seduccion, como lo quieras llamar, pero que no significa afinidad. En cualquier momento puede aparecer alguien mas "atractivo" que acabe con esa supuesta afinidad.



Ya, ya, si yo creo que estamos hablando de cosas diferentes.

Como se nota que te has visto Godfellas al menos dos veces y tienes toda la puta peli en la mente.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Cierto que la he visto unas cuantas veces pero. al menos conscientemente, no estaba pensando en ella.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cierto que la he visto unas cuantas veces pero. al menos conscientemente, no estaba pensando en ella.



Por cierto, no sé si tú te pásate por el hilazo que hice Marty.

He leído un artículo sobre injustos perdedores en la Gala de los Óscar y en verdad el italoamericano no se llevó el galardón supremo con Taxi Driver, Toro Salvaje y Uno de los nuestros por SU AMBIGÜEDAD MORAL. Los de la Academia, de cine de calidad ya si eso en otra ocasión.






Cine y TV - En verdad, Martin Scorsese es un sinvergüenza


Es un gran director, que duda cabe. Galardonado es poco, pero inmoral es un rato también. En Taxi Driver: Mitificación de ESCORIA porque existen peores que él. Sueños subconscientes de matar a su mujer (la propia escena en la que sale Marty). Final pajillero-burbujista. En Casino...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si tú te pásate por el hilazo que hice Marty.
> 
> He leído un artículo sobre injustos perdedores en la Gala de los Óscar y en verdad el italoamericano no se llevò el galardón supremo con Taxi Driver, Toro Salvaje y Uno de los nuestros por SU AMBIGÜEDAD MORAL. Los de la Academia, de cine de calidad ya si eso en otra ocasión.



El que dices que Scorsese es un sinvergüenza?

Ya deje mi opinion. No creo que lo sea, ni tampoco veo ambigüedad moral. Refleja un faceta del ser humano o de la sociedad, que puede que no nos guste, pero esta ahi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Al menos hay uno que esta pensando en la cena y en irse a la cama.




Es verdad que tú tenías los horarios al reves


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto, no sé si tú te pásate por el hilazo que hice Marty.
> 
> He leído un artículo sobre injustos perdedores en la Gala de los Óscar y en verdad el italoamericano no se llevó el galardón supremo con Taxi Driver, Toro Salvaje y Uno de los nuestros por SU AMBIGÜEDAD MORAL. Los de la Academia, de cine de calidad ya si eso en otra ocasión.
> 
> ...




Hilado, se este o no de acuerdo con lo que se expone, está muy bien traído.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Entendiendo, como entiendo yo, el cine como entretetenimiento 10/10


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entendiendo, como entiendo yo, el cine como entretetenimiento 10/10




No jodas, esta curiosa y ya esta, en esta es la que sale Thor embistiendo a una rubia tremenda en el bosque no?


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No jodas, esta curiosa y ya esta, en esta es la que sale Thor embistiendo a una rubia tremenda en el bosque no?



Esa misma. En un primer visionado es un 10 indiscutible, en los siguientes esta claro que decae, pero aun asi, una vez quitado el factor sorpresa, mantiene el tipo dignamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Esa misma. En un primer visionado es un 10 indiscutible, en los siguientes esta claro que decae, pero aun asi, una vez quitado el factor sorpresa, mantiene el tipo dignamente.




Nada nada , curiosa sin más, es del estilo como cube en su momento, curiosa, original pero nada más, no son malas pero tampoco cosas de la hostia en mi opinión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Joder el lunes es el apocalipsis nos metemos con 2015-2020.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada , curiosa sin más, es del estilo como cube en su momento, curiosa, original pero nada más, no son malas pero tampoco cosas de la hostia en mi opinión.



Si estoy de acuerdo. Pero yo lo que le pido a una pelicula es que me entretenga, si puedo verla una segunda vez, miel sobre hojuelas.

A raiz de otro hilo tuyo en el que se hablaba de 12 hombres sin piedad, que me parecio un 20/10, volvi a ver Testigo de cargo. Tenia el recuerdo de ser la mejor pelicula que habia visto y aunque no me disgusto me parecio normalita. Me paso lo mismo con 12 hombres sin piedad.

Minority report, sali del cine pensando que era lo mejor que habia visto nunca. Despues de darle una vuelta de camino a casa 0/10.

Que nota le pongo a una peli? Me quedo con la impresion que me causa nada mas acabar.


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el lunes es el apocalipsis nos metemos con 2015-2020.



Estoy deseando que empice, no paro de encontrar cosas alucinante de ese lustro


----------



## melf (4 Dic 2021)

Mientras tanto mas discazos del lustro del hilo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si estoy de acuerdo. Pero yo lo que le pido a una pelicula es que me entretenga, si puedo verla una segunda vez, miel sobre hojuelas.
> 
> A raiz de otro hilo tuyo en el que se hablaba de 12 hombres sin piedad, que me parecio un 20/10, volvi a ver Testigo de cargo. Tenia el recuerdo de ser la mejor pelicula que habia visto y aunque no me disgusto me parecio normalita. Me paso lo mismo con 12 hombres sin piedad.
> 
> ...




Es que depende de lo que valores y el contexto que rodea al momento que la ves y el contexto de la tecnología y la sociedad de cuando fue creada.


Seguramente le pones 12 hombres sin piedad a un chaval hoy en día, y te dice que muy bien, que no necesita una hora de tostón para captar un mensaje así.

Pero claro, si le dices lo rudimentario que era el cine en los años 50, que está rodada en dos escenarios, que tiene un plano secuencia muy difícil de realizar en la época, la crítica hacia el sistema de justicia y sociedad norteamericano...
En unos años en que eso no se hacía, puede que le siga pareciendo una mierda pero la valorará más, después se pondrá alguna de superhéroes seguro.

Películas que me hayan echo cambiar de opinión con un segundo visionado pocas, normal te lo que me parecía un mierda hace 20 años me lo sigue pareciendo ahora, luego esto es como todo, son gustos y nadie pose la verdad absoluta.

Sobre algunas que dices, minority repor pertenece a una época en que para mí spielberg se embarca en proyectos caros pero que no me dicen nada o bien alarga sus finales cargándose sus películas, un vicio muy de spielberg.


Sobre el entretenimiento pues es algo muy subjetivo, puedes ponerme algo que me aburra pero como tenga una buena fotografía me va a entretener seguro, ¿eso la convierte en una buena película?, Pues no, solo en una película con buena fotografía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches camaradas, hoy me encuentro en unas misiones de reconocimiento, vamos estoy acompañado, acabo de poner amazing Spiderman 2 que como la otra muere al final y tal lo mismo se emociona y tengo posibilidades de embestir.

Cómo todo el proceso este es arduo y aburrido os iré leyendo atentamente y escribiendo, puesto que se supone que al ser un reconocido neurocirujano me consultan constantemente para saber cómo operar en el hospital y tengo que estar atento al móvil.
Ya la he contado que me gusta recorrer el país en una Harley Davidson imaginaria que no me voy a poder comprar en la vida, también que tengo una ONG en Nigeria y todos los veranos operó gratis a los mamadous...
Casas en propiedad varias y esas cosas....

Os invoco:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador

Hoy la entradilla corre a cargo de @Sick Sad World y @Libertyforall


----------



## Poseidón (4 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entendiendo, como entiendo yo, el cine como entretetenimiento 10/10



Gracias por la recomendacion. La veo hoy por la noche, iba a ver the las tduel pero prefiero algo anodino, simple y borego.

Gracias.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Dic 2021)

La de la cabaña en el bosque está muy chula, pero para poder tener tal película han tenido que hacerse muchas otras antes, porque es un homenaje a tales


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

2011 The Horrors - Skying
Su mejor disco.
Se confirmaba lo de Primary Colours. Un grupazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> 2011 The Horrors - Skying
> Su mejor disco.
> Se confirmaba lo de Primary Colours. Un grupazo.




A mi skying me gustó mucho, pero no les sigo intensamente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi skying me gustó mucho, pero no les sigo intensamente.



Es un gran disco para ir en coche. Son el único grupo actual que sigo, esperando que saquen algo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Esta me gusta mucho:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Siendo una buena banda, lo mejor de ellos fue en la década 95-05.




Sin duda, pero aún mantienen ese aire de la época y creo que por eso los sigo escuchando.
Su sonido apenas ha evolucionado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Las remezclas siempre me han parecido muy malas...rompen la atmósfera que suelen tener las canciones. No es lo suyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Estos en 2015 seguían a lo suyo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Las remezclas siempre me han parecido muy malas...




Yo tampoco soy muy amigo de ellas pero está me agrada.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta me gusta mucho:



De V, esta es simplemente ESPECTACULAR...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco soy muy amigo de ellas pero está me agrada.



Quizás la remezcla de Pictures of You, pero esa...se carga el ambientillo de nana siniestra. Definitivamente no.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos en 2015 seguían a lo suyo:



Nunca escuché a esta gente, no es mi rollo, pero la película no está nada mal, simpaticota.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

_Me voy de época, pero hole siempre me gustó mucho.

_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Massive atack:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Pj Harvey 2015:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Partido Reformista...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> _Me voy de época, pero hole siempre me gustó mucho.
> 
> _



Melissa Auf der Maur siempre me puso muy cerdo...pero Courtney Love tiene cara de VPH con patas. En este vídeo también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Una banda sonora del 2015, la teoría del todo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Partido Reformista...


----------



## Poseidón (5 Dic 2021)

Pues no estuvo mal la pelicula, me imaginaba algo mas malo pero ha sido entretenida. Original y llena de tributos a la vez. Un 6/10.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Yo escucho esto y me vengo arriba 2015:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Esto es una maravilla si os va el jazz:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

2014 her, me pareció muy interesante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Este es bueno...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 2014 her, me pareció muy interesante.



Gran película. Con un desarrollo realista y lógico. Nuncafollista forever, no hay escapatoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Gran película. Con un desarrollo realista y lógico. Nuncafollista forever, no hay escapatoria.




Jajajajaja la respuesta a todo reside en las pajas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Ni sicario,ni Dune ni hostias, el.mejir trabajo de Dennis villenieve en 2013:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajajajaja la respuesta a todo reside en las pajas.



Había un hilo en burbuja, la delgada línea roja, pero no la película sino la línea que separa la paja satisfactoria de

*la paja triste*

Tremendo concepto. Joaquim Phoenix tiene cara de paja triste en esa peli. Buen actor.

P.S.: ya lo encontré.



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-delgada-linea-roja-de-la-paja-buena-y-la-paja-mala.813439/



Que descojone, Luisete 99 el padre de Obiwan:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-delgada-linea-roja-de-la-paja-buena-y-la-paja-mala.813439/post-17603866





https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-delgada-linea-roja-de-la-paja-buena-y-la-paja-mala.813439/post-17608125



Al final el hilo se quedó en poco, pero sí, hay pajas depresivas. Hay que desarrollar el concepto. Por la gloria de Burbuja.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni sicario,ni Dune ni hostias, el.mejir trabajo de Dennis villenieve en 2013:



Sicario está muy bien, pero sí, esa es la mejor que tiene. Realmente buena. La ducha, el final...tela de peli.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

No sé si la he puesto antes, pero está me gustó particularmente:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

The artist 2011


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Estos pegaron muy fuerte:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sé si la he puesto antes, pero está me gustó particularmente:



Nunca la vi. Tiene algo que siempre me ha echado para atrás. Parece ñoña y recargada de CGI, no sé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Nunca la vi. Tiene algo que siempre me ha echado para atrás. Parece ñoña y recargada de CGI, no sé.




Buena fotografía, aunque toda infografía, hace años que no la veo así que no se qué tal ha envejecido, a mi en su momento me gustó mucho como, básicamente trata sobre creencias de cada uno.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buena fotografía, aunque toda infografía



...parece la letra de una canción...

"mucha chica mona pero ninguna sola"
...la letra de una canción de Mecano, en concreto.

La noche progresa adecuadamente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Los fines de semana suele estar flojo esto...
@SNB Superstar esta jugando con sus muñequitos.

@Epsilon69 se lleva al perro al monte los sábados.

@Sick Sad World los sábados se pone ciega de cocaina.

@melf está con su esposa.

@Ancient Warrior está de guardia en la farmacia.


@xilebo esta luchando por la custodia de sus hijos.

Los sabados siempre son tranquilos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los fines de semana suele estar flojo esto...
> @SNB Superstar esta jugando con sus muñequitos.
> 
> @Epsilon69 se lleva al perro al monte los sábados.
> ...



que va,Sicky es muy sana,por cierto ha sido todo un éxito tu post


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los fines de semana suele estar flojo esto...
> @SNB Superstar esta jugando con sus muñequitos.
> 
> @Epsilon69 se lleva al perro al monte los sábados.
> ...



FRACASÁBADOS.

Hasta una IA nos dejaría por TRISTES...


----------



## Abrojo (5 Dic 2021)

La peli de Drive ayudó a la popularización de la synthwave en esa época



qué coño el disco entero os pongo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Que descojone lo que acabo de encontrar...ESCÚCHESE


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> La peli de Drive ayudó a la popularización de la synthwave en esa época



Estaba entretenida si, incluso se la da trato de película de culto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> La peli de Drive ayudó a la popularización de la synthwave en esa época
> 
> 
> 
> qué coño el disco entero os pongo



Está muy bien, sí. Y la peli tiene una atmósfera chula, a mi me gustó bastante siendo una huelebragada del copón, pero que más dará...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que descojone lo que acabo de encontrar...ESCÚCHESE


----------



## Abrojo (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


>




Si te digo que me gusta más que los GTA...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si te digo que me gusta más que los GTA...



¿Los videojuegos no han perdido el norte? Un simple más y mejores gráficos, y esas minipelículas, cinemáticas creo que se llaman...no sé. Supongo que ya habrá un mundillo de videojuegos revival, indie, de estudios de desarrollo pequeños y tal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Los videojuegos no han perdido el norte? Un simple más y mejores gráficos, y esas minipelículas, cinemáticas creo que se llaman...no sé. Supongo que ya habrá un mundillo de videojuegos revival, indie, de estudios de desarrollo pequeños y tal...




Básicamente quitando pequeñas excepciones solo juego 2d o el llamado indie.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Básicamente quitando pequeñas excepciones solo juego 2d o el llamado indie.



Me imaginaba que existiría ese mundillo, que se llamaría 16bits o como sea. Underground, en definitiva.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Mmm...Oblivion es de 2013
Yo es que no sé si tenía el día tonto, pero me encantó. Y ya sabía la historia al cuarto de hora, por haber visto Moon, pero da igual. 
Gran BSO de M83.



Detesto la canción en la que canta la tipa esa, horrible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mmm...Oblivion es de 2013
> Yo es que no sé si tenía el día tonto, pero me encantó. Y ya sabía la historia al cuarto de hora, por haber visto Moon, pero da igual.
> Gran BSO de M83.
> 
> ...




La del Tom Cruise estába entretenida y Moon fue una sorpresa, recuerdo que era una película muy humilde.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Vamos que amanece...


----------



## 2B-san (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que amanece...


----------



## melf (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los fines de semana suele estar flojo esto...
> @SNB Superstar esta jugando con sus muñequitos.
> 
> @Epsilon69 se lleva al perro al monte los sábados.
> ...



   Estaba en la playa.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (5 Dic 2021)

Hoy justo salí a dar una vueltas por el centro de Córdoba , mucho frío y algunas tías meando en cualquier sitio como si nada....ya de vuelta con estufita y desayunando ....espero que su noche fue agradable


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Dic 2021)

*Lepanto > Contraarmada > Cartagena de Indias > Malta >Terceras > Canarias > Salvador de Bahía > Dunas*


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los fines de semana suele estar flojo esto...
> @SNB Superstar esta jugando con sus muñequitos.
> 
> @Epsilon69 se lleva al perro al monte los sábados.
> ...



Jajajaja que bueno y los domingos son iguales tmb


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)

jajajaja has puesto el nivel alto jejeje Pues yo vi hace poco fisica o quimica el reencuentro, de mayores ya, supera eso


----------



## escalador (5 Dic 2021)

Lo voy a intentar:

Anoche salí del curro a las 22. Monté pitando en el coche y llegué a casa. Miré por todos los bolsillos de mi outfit y me di cuenta que me había dejado el movil en el trabajo. Otra vez vuelta a coger el coche. Se hicieron las doce y pico y fui a dar una vuelta por la ciudad para ver el ambientillo que había. Mucha gente. Sin cenar. Escribo a un amigo para ir a tomar algo. No contesta. 30 min después llamo a otro colega para lo mismo. Tampoco contesta. Total que llego a casa a la una y pico. Me hago la cena. El primer colega contesta y dice que está en cama sobando, que le hubiera avisado antes. Ceno. Me tumbo en el sofa y me tomo un licor de hierbas cuan viejo de 80 años de pueblo y me dispongo a ver capitulos de LQSA 3a temporada cuando llega ESTELA REYNOLDS. Después de quedarme frito en el sofa llego a cama a rastras como a las 5.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el hámster?
> 
> *THE KING OF THE BOMBAS DE HUMO.*



Tenia hoy un mitin pa presidente en villanueva del pardillo


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 Dic 2021)

Up, pedazo de hilo. 

Debería estar en el principal. Seguid así.


----------



## escalador (5 Dic 2021)

Es un personaje de CULTO de la historia del audiovisual español y un referente para mucha gente, entre los que me incluyo. Un must para levantar mi derroyente noche.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú y yo vamos en serio. El hámster se refugia tras los cyborgs y los pomeranias. Es más, desaparece sin comerlo ni beberlo. Los tres podemos explotar en un éxtasis sin precedentes.



"Cyborgs y pomeranias"
Obiwanchernobyl, su vida

Buscando fotos para photoshopear un poco me he encontrado esto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

*ESTA NOCHE EN EXCLUSIVA MUNDIAL COLGARE MI ANALISIS DE LOS "CAZAFANTASMAS MAS ALLA",
TODO SOBRE ESTE NUEVO MONTON DE MIERDA EN PRIMICIA MUNDIAL EN UNA NUEVA EXCLUSIVA DE OBIWANCHERNOBIL.

Joer qué curro le habéis dado hoy al hilo
*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sí, sí, cuelgas un mensaje y te piras hasta mañana a las 6.30 a.m.



El modus operandi habitual del hámster. 
Todos a leer el Libro Rojo de Obiwan hasta entonces...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El modus operandi habitual del hámster.
> Todos a leer el Libro Rojo de Obiwan hasta entonces...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 860736




Jajajajaja hijosdefruta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sí, sí, cuelgas un mensaje y te piras hasta mañana a las 6.30 a.m.




Ahora a las 23:30 llegó a casa
Estoy cenando un perrito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

@Sick Sad World toda tuya la entradilla


----------



## Edge2 (5 Dic 2021)

Con quien es la entrevista...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Lo anunciado es deuda camaradas:

Análisis Cazafantasmas más allá.






Cine y TV - Exclusivas obiwanchernobil: Primicia ANALISIS CAZAFANTASMAS MAS ALLA.


Si, soy yo, el forero revelación multipremiado. Hoy en una nueva exclusiva os analizó una nueva película, esta vez con spoilers por doquier.... ¿Eres un romántico del cine de los 80?. ¿Disfrutabas con las aventuras de tu cuarteto favorito?. ¿Pensabas que con las Charofantasmas no podía ser...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Mañana que avanzamos hacia el apocalipsis, nos vendrá de perlas cosas como estás en 2016:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

2014 gran hotel Budapest:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

*la gran película del 2015, sencilla pero muy bien ejecutada:

*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Dic 2021)

Jhon wick 2014 nos devolvía el cine de tiros y hostias de forma inesperada.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *la gran película del 2015, sencilla pero muy bien ejecutada:
> 
> *



Extraordinaria, un auténtico peliculón.


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

Muy buena.



Bastante entretenida.



Irregular, pero muy buena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Vamos a ponernos un poco moñas en 2015:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Suave y relajante:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Nos soy yo muy amante de Hans zimmer, pero este trabajo suyo me gusta:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Tenía que poner un juego, elijo este, que a pesar de ser una tercera parte, no obtuvo éxito en su salida, pero si años después:


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

Antes de que los insomnes se queden sopa.


----------



## escalador (6 Dic 2021)

Joder, ya ni en el burguer king? Vamos a tener que montar locales de ocio y restauración para purasangres, es decir, para CIs superiores a 100. 

Yo esta tarde fui al cine del centro comercial y gracias a Dios no me pidieron nada, que ya le pregunté a la que me vendió las palomitas “oye pedis pasaporte covi? Es que me he dejado el movil en casa y no lo llevo encima”. No, no, tranquilo.


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

Grupazo, discazo y temazo.


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

Mal lustro, nos dejaban Lemmy y Dio.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Dic 2021)

Por qué todo el lumpen considera cualquier cosa "una urgencia"?

Estoy harto. Basta que llegue un puente y gente que no te escribe durante los días de entre semana, aunque sea a las 20.30H de la tarde, cogen y te escriben un puto domingo pasadas las 19H.

Los que operan de este modo, NUNCA tienen una urgencia. Alguno incluso te deja un vistazo cuando no le interesa lo que le ofreces. O te piden consejo y luego no son capaces de escribirte para decirte que decisión han adoptado.

-------------------

Yo creo que todos estos suelen ser los típicos que cuando les dan dinero se toman su tiempo para pagar, a veces incluso intentan diluir con el paso de los días el particular, y cuando eres tú el que les tiene que dar dinero te escriben pasado un día después preguntándote: "has podido hacer la transferencia?"

-----------------

Así mismo, y ya entrando en un plano más personal, no sé si serán los mismos, pero su lenguaje verbal y corporal coincide al 100% con esos que se llenan la boca con "esto es una hermandad" o "somos los leones", con una buena sonrisa y luego son los primeros en abandonar el barco.

Como dice Andrés Calamaro: "_estoy cansado de los que vienen de amigos y solo quieren rellenarme el agujero"._

----------------

Es lo que tiene la cobardía, QUE NO TIENE CURA. Hay veces que podemos ser más o menos fuertes, más o menos hombres, pero con la valentía y la cobardía no existen todas esas situaciones.

O se es valiente y se mira de frente a la vida, en cada una de sus facetas, o se es cobarde para todo y tu entorno se convierte en el principal damnificado. Tus omisiones, el mirar para otro lado, tu incapacidad para dar el callo cuando estás llamado a ello. Todo eso lo paga la gente a la que "quieres".

Bueno, que quieres, y esto merece un punto y a parte. Yo creo que un cobarde, per se, no puede querer a nadie.

-------

Añadir, a todo lo anterior, que es gente con algún tipo de disforia de edad. Sobre esto se ha hablado muchísimo en el foro.

--------

En fin, y con esto termino. En la vida hay que elegir. Pablo Iglesias, un tío al que siempre he considerado un geta, acertaba cuando decía eso de "o estás con los poderosos o estás con la gente".


----------



## atasco (6 Dic 2021)

que me he perdido, buenas noches,


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> que me he perdido, buenas noches,



Buenos dias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por qué todo el lumpen considera cualquier cosa "una urgencia"?
> 
> Estoy harto. Basta que llegue un puente y gente que no te escribe durante los días de entre semana, aunque sea a las 20.30H de la tarde, cogen y te escriben un punto domingo pasadas las 19H.
> 
> ...



Joder que reflexivo estás últimamente macho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Antes de que los insomnes se queden sopa.




Cómo te gusta el metal y esas cosas jodió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Estás de coña no?.
En la ciudad que vivo de momento no lo piden en ningún sitio.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2021)

Podias haberlo pedido por la aplicacion del burger king y te lo traen a casa y no te piden pase cobi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Vamos, fuerza y tesón, que esta noche a partir de las 23:00 llega el apocalipsis!!!!
2015-2020!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Podias haberlo pedido por la aplicacion del burger king y te lo traen a casa y no te piden pase cobi



En ese caso tú le puedes pedir el pase cobi al repartidor, a ver que cara pone...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podríamos hacer un BIG RESET y volver a los 80.
> 
> Por culpa de los vídeos que posteáis de estos fatídicos años 2010 a 2020 me vais a hacer regresar a la heroína.




Amigo @Epsilon69 hay que ser valientes!!! Sacaré os lo mejor de nosotros mismos para encarar ese lustro!!!!.


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podríamos hacer un BIG RESET y volver a los 80.
> 
> Por culpa de los vídeos que posteáis de estos fatídicos años 2010 a 2020 me vais a hacer regresar a la heroína.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Amigo @Epsilon69 hay que ser valientes!!! Sacaré os lo mejor de nosotros mismos para encarar ese lustro!!!!.



Vuelta a los 80, va a parecer el dia de la marmota


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Exclusiva mundial para los nocturnos de burbuja







__





PREMIOS NAVIDEÑOS DE BURBUJA !!!! PARTICIPA!!!EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL.


Anuncio importante y exclusivo. Durante esta semana se otorgarán los premios navideños de burbuja en guardería, son exclusivos de la sección guardería, aquí en exclusiva podremos vivir la emoción de la entrega de premios en primicia!!!!. Por supuesto en las diferentes categorías solo podrán...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Vamos allá, esta noche es importante cambiamos años...
Vamos con la entradilla:


Te gustaria ir de turismo a Marruecos?.
Tu sueño es integrarte y ser uno más en una mezquita?.

Lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Años 2015-2020..el apocalipsis ya está aquí...

Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@escalador

A Nivel personal dar la enhorabuena por el premio conseguido por @Epsilon69 en la categoría de amante de los animales en la gala navideña de burbuja!!!


----------



## escalador (6 Dic 2021)

2013, Woody Allen. Me encantan estas historias de gente de clase alta que se arruina y no es capaz de asumirlo ni de adaptarse.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2013, Woody Allen. Me encantan estas historias de gente de clase alta que se arruina y no es capaz de asumirlo ni de adaptarse.



Del gafas he visto dos o tres, las típicas vamos, balas, misterioso asesinato y poderosa afrodita, creo que por lo que no me llega si cine es porque sale el en sus películas.


----------



## Edge2 (6 Dic 2021)

Esta noche hay entrevista?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Esta noche hay entrevista?




Jajajaja no, solo hay dos.
La semana que viene pillamos a alguien más por banda


----------



## escalador (6 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Del gafas he visto dos o tres, las típicas vamos, balas, misterioso asesinato y poderosa afrodita, creo que por lo que no me llega si cine es porque sale el en sus películas.



Le gusta chupar cámara no sé pq, ni es guapo ni super buen actor pero tiene pelis que molan. Misterioso asesinato me encanta, me rio mucho. En Blue Jasmine no sale Woody, la puedes ver.


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

Los mamadus empiezan a tomar el control. A pesar de todo buena pelicula.



Impresionantes King Gizzard, 5 discos en un año y ninguno baja del notable.


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

Muy buena. Por desgracia solo una temporada, por suerte se cierra en esa temporada.


----------



## melf (6 Dic 2021)

A estas alturas ya nadie esperaba nada, pero sacaron un buen disco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Los mamadus empiezan a tomar el control. A pesar de todo buena pelicula.
> 
> 
> 
> Impresionantes King Gizzard, 5 discos en un año y ninguno baja del notable.




No sale nada en el primer video, nos as dejado con la incógnita.


----------



## melf (7 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sale nada en el primer video, nos as dejado con la incógnita.



A ver si ahora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> A ver si ahora




Vale ahora lo entiendo
Si, como película era curiosa, el problema fueron la rista de películas de limpieza de imagen mamadou que vinieron después.
Esta tenía cosas muy bien hiladas la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> A estas alturas ya nadie esperaba nada, pero sacaron un buen disco.




El último disco del que tengo constancia de ellos es death magnétic, mi relación con ellos termina poco a poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Le gusta chupar cámara no sé pq, ni es guapo ni super buen actor pero tiene pelis que molan. Misterioso asesinato me encanta, me rio mucho. En Blue Jasmine no sale Woody, la puedes ver.



Si, lo que he visto es que en los últimos años se dedicaba a realizar películas subvencionadas, que si en Barcelona, Paris y esas cosas.
Esta que pones estuve cerca de verla, lo mismo le doy un tiento.


----------



## melf (7 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vale ahora lo entiendo
> Si, como película era curiosa, el problema fueron la rista de películas de limpieza de imagen mamadou que vinieron después.
> Esta tenía cosas muy bien hiladas la verdad.



Si, a pesar de ser mierda propagandistica es una buena peli, lo malo es que despues vinieron cosas como Nosotros, Territorio Lovecraft, Them, Antebellum...que se quedan en mierda propagandistica tan solo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Si, a pesar de ser mierda propagandistica es una buena peli, lo malo es que despues vinieron cosas como Nosotros, Territorio Lovecraft, Them, Antebellum...que se quedan en mierda propagandistica tan solo.



La de nosotros no avancé más de media película, otra un tanto bizarra que vi es "el sótano de ma" una mamadou que realiza fiestas para estudiantes.


----------



## melf (7 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La de nosotros no avancé más de media película, otra un tanto bizarra que vi es "el sótano de ma" una mamadou que realiza fiestas para estudiantes.



La del sotano, es verdad se me olvidaba, todavia peor que cualquiera de las que he nombrado. La de Nosotros la empece con muchas ganas, del director de Dejame salir, con buenas criticas, grandes expectativas y aun mayor chasco.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Dic 2021)

Bueno, chicos, voy a unir música y TV (series).


Estaba escuchando el que es uno de los mejores solos de guitarra del rock español:



Y, esa canción siempre me ha pegado en la serie Roma Criminal:



Esa serie me la vi en italiano y es UNA PASADA:

- No es una serie muy larga, a penas dos temporadas.

- Fotografía oscura, porsches antiguos, trajes horteras, reuniones en el sótano de un bar con una luz ténue.

- Personaje inolvidables que pasan de la línea del bien al mal y del mal al bien. Mención especial al actor que hace de Scialoja, SE SALE.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, voy a unir música y TV (series).
> 
> 
> Estaba escuchando el que es uno de los mejores solos de guitarra del rock español:
> ...




Le acabo de echar un vistazo y tiene buenas notas.

Me la apunto.


----------



## melf (7 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, chicos, voy a unir música y TV (series).
> 
> 
> Estaba escuchando el que es uno de los mejores solos de guitarra del rock español:
> ...



La serie es muy buena, pero la pelicula me parecio mucho mejor.


----------



## melf (7 Dic 2021)

Para mi esta siendo la serie revelacion de los ultimos años con muchisima diferencia. Tiene en todo momento una atmosfera muy inquietante. De momento solo hay dos temporadas y es ahora mismo mi serie favorita sin ninguna duda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

¿Que siente usted @Epsilon69 al haber recibido el premio amante de los animales en la gala navideña de burbuja?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La verdad es que estallo de alegría. Un éxito arrollador



Sin duda eres el mejor en lo tuyo.
Muchos futuros foreros aprenderán de ti el arte de postear videos de perritos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

A veces el amor no entiende de especies, como en nuestro caso @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Dic 2021)

Vamos allá, menuda tela, me encuentro viendo la película de he-man y los máster del universo...el rubio mazao y la courtney Cox haciendo el ganso, que inocentes éramos.

Vamos con la entradilla:


Pasas 8 horas al día en el gimnasio?.

Tomas esteroides y aún así no consigues impresionar a las mujeres?

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Si se que está siendo duro el 2015-2020 pero nosotros podemos!!! 


invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar
@escalador


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2021)

2018
No soy mucho de series, pero esta me gustó mucho...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2021)

The Horrors - V - 2017


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> 2018
> No soy mucho de series, pero esta me gustó mucho...



Con las buenas criticas que he leido y siendo de terror pense que me gustaria, pero se me hizo pesadisima.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Con las buenas criticas que he leido y siendo de terror pense que me gustaria, pero se me hizo pesadisima.



Que cosa, yo me ponía un capítulo cada día para "racionar". Me la hubiera ventilado del tirón.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Dic 2021)

Esta serie será cutre de cojones en cuanto a efectos especiales o CGI y, a primera vista, simple, pero es que es simplemente la polla.
De mis favoritas superando a tantas otras aclamadas por la borregada pero que me han hecho dormirme o pasar a saco.

Si buscáis entreteneros por la noche sin que os den demasiado el coñazo con propaganda política de cualquier rollo, ver espadazos, tías buenas en tetas para echar rociadas y personajes carismáticos tenéis que ver Espartaco:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Esta serie será cutre de cojones en cuanto a efectos especiales o CGI y, a primera vista, simple, pero es que es simplemente la polla.
> De mis favoritas superando a tantas otras aclamadas por la borregada pero que me han hecho dormirme o pasar a saco.
> 
> Si buscáis entreteneros por la noche sin que os den demasiado el coñazo con propaganda política de cualquier rollo, ver espadazos, tías buenas en tetas para echar rociadas y personajes carismáticos tenéis que ver Espartaco:



Estaba muy bien la tensión que iban construyendo con Theokoles, hablando todo el tiempo de él como una leyenda.
Y, por una vez, no decepcionó nada.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que cosa, yo me ponía un capítulo cada día para "racionar". Me la hubiera ventilado del tirón.



El año siguiente se emitio La maldición de Bly Manor, que cuando vi que era de la misma gente pase. En cambio este año han sacado la de Misa de medianoche que no ha estado mal. Le sobran algunas horas, pero me ha gustado.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Esta serie será cutre de cojones en cuanto a efectos especiales o CGI y, a primera vista, simple, pero es que es simplemente la polla.
> De mis favoritas superando a tantas otras aclamadas por la borregada pero que me han hecho dormirme o pasar a saco.
> 
> Si buscáis entreteneros por la noche sin que os den demasiado el coñazo con propaganda política de cualquier rollo, ver espadazos, tías buenas en tetas para echar rociadas y personajes carismáticos tenéis que ver Espartaco:



No se el motivo, pero siempre me ha dado muchisima pereza, aunque la vendes tan bien que habra que echarle un ojo.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> No se el motivo, pero siempre me ha dado muchisima pereza, aunque la vendes tan bien que habra que echarle un ojo.



Échale un ojo. Eso sí, te aviso de que el primer capítulo creo es de los peores pero el segundo ya está guapo.


Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Estaba muy bien la tensión que iban construyendo con Theokoles, hablando todo el tiempo de él como una leyenda.
> Y, por una vez, no decepcionó nada.



Hostias ya ni me acordaba de este capítulo. Gracias por recordármelo porque la lucha en cuestión entre los tres recuerdo que me dejó pegado a la pantalla hasta el final.
Otra cosa que me gustó de esta serie es el personaje de Battiato, el como mezcla el ser un hijo puta envidioso con ser alguien que se preocupa por Espartaco y hasta llegar a tratarlo como un hombre de confianza.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Échale un ojo. Eso sí, te aviso de que el primer capítulo creo es de los peores pero el segundo ya está guapo.
> 
> Hostias ya ni me acordaba de este capítulo. Gracias por recordármelo porque la lucha en cuestión entre los tres recuerdo que me dejó pegado a la pantalla hasta el final.
> Otra cosa que me gustó de esta serie es el personaje de Battiato, el como mezcla el ser un hijo puta envidioso con ser alguien que se preocupa por Espartaco y hasta llegar a tratarlo como un hombre de confianza.



Hay por ahí un forero @Battiattus, con la foto y todo.
La serie parece cutrona, siguiendo el boom de 300 y toda esa estética, pero tiene su miga y buenos personajes, con sus tramas y su intriga. Entretiene bastante, que no es poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Con las buenas criticas que he leido y siendo de terror pense que me gustaria, pero se me hizo pesadisima.




A mi también, no he pinchado pero esta es que son varios hermanos uno de ellos con problemas de drogas y tal verdad?.

Si es esa me pareció un poco coñazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hay por ahí un forero @Battiattus, con la foto y todo.
> La serie parece cutrona, siguiendo el boom de 300 y toda esa estética, pero tiene su miga y buenos personajes, con sus tramas y su intriga. Entretiene bastante, que no es poco.




Esta al echaban en cuatro creo, si no la confundo con alguna de la misma temática,
alguno vi, como se pusieron de moda todas estas cosas tanto en TV como cine.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi también, no he pinchado pero esta es que son varios hermanos uno de ellos con problemas de drogas y tal verdad?.
> 
> Si es esa me pareció un poco coñazo.



Esa misma.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Esa misma.




Pues entonces nada, no era el horror pero si pesadita.

En aquel.momenti probé también con la serie de Scream que me pareció malísima.
De terror me parecieron curiosas outcast en su primera temporada, la segunda ya no, y la serie del exorcista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>



La primera temporada es una maravilla.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Sólo me ví la primera temporada y aunque me pareció entretenida, me reí y el aura de misterio le sentaba bien me pareció una serie normalita aunque entretenida.
No sé cómo se hizo tan famosa, la verdad que igual está un poco sobrevalorada bajo mi punto de vista pero tiene buenos momentos.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues entonces nada, minera el horror pero si pesadita.
> 
> En aquel.momenti probé también con la serie de Scream que me pareció malísima.
> De terror me parecieron curiosas outcast en su primera temporada, la segunda ya no, y la serie del exorcista.



Scream no vale nada. Outcast es verdad que estaba bien la primera temporada, lo mismo que la del exorcista.

Ahora mismo, como ya dije en otro mensaje, la de Evil me parece una pasada. Empece a verla solo por el titulo, sin haber leido nada y sin muchas expectativas, pero esta siendo toda una sorpresa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Sólo me ví la primera temporada y aunque me pareció entretenida, me reí y el aura de misterio le sentaba bien me pareció una serie normalita aunque entretenida.
> No sé cómo se hizo tan famosa, la verdad que igual está un poco sobrevalorada bajo mi punto de vista pero tiene buenos momentos.




Seguro que está sobrevalorada, como casi todos los fenómenos televisivos, el caso es que apareció en un momento que el target que echaba de menos cosas de los 80 y 90 necesitaba un producto así, simplemente vieron la oportunidad y la aprovecharon.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)

Otra buena serie, supongo que por la chavalada, me recuerda a Stranger things.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi también, no he pinchado pero esta es que son varios hermanos uno de ellos con problemas de drogas y tal verdad?.
> 
> Si es esa me pareció un poco coñazo.



El más pequeño, que se hacía yonki, sí. Los primeros capítulos iban contando la historia desde el punto de vista de cada uno de los cinco hermanos.
Vamos, que sólo me gustó a mi...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El más pequeño, que se hacía yonki, sí. Los primeros capítulos iban contando la historia desde el punto de vista de cada uno de los cinco hermanos.
> Vamos, que sólo me gustó a mi...



Jajaja si eso parece, como digo no era horrible, pero se me hizo muy larga.


----------



## melf (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Vamos allá, 2016, no es de Pixar y ya iba tocando una de animacion:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Exodus, para muchos un trabajo menor de ridley Scott, a mi, por la razón que sea me encanta, es un trabajo muy afinado visualmente y eso que yo de biblias y religiones entiendo un pito:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Hace 20 años el shyamalan se cascaba la mejor película de superhéroes de la historia, 17 años después nos metía una secuela de la misma sin avisarnos y en 2019 estrenaba la tercera parte, la más floja de las tres:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

2018, recibimos tomb raider, muy superior a las dos cintas de la Jolie y sin demasiado feminazismo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

No soy un gran fan de tarantino, pero esta reconozco que era la mejor de 2020:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Otra de animación, a cargo de west Anderson, está seguramente complazca a @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Hoy estoy a tope con el cine comercial, así que voy a rematar con un placer culpable:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Que sería de este foro e hilo sin tus aportes caninos, tu leyenda te precede.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

En 2020 salía está pedazo de mierda, con bien guion pero mierda al fin y al cabo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Entra muy ajustado en el tiempo, lo mejor que se ha echo de alien después de las dos primeras películas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Este es de los buenos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Otro clásico se ponía al día:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

El primero de 2014 estaba bien, pero este era mejor:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Así si queremos remakes:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

El zanahorio este tenía mucho éxito:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Seguimos con los ritmos facilitos y para todos los públicos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Los chinitos se ponían de moda entre los vírgenes y doriteros...

Ahora ser chino era lo más...la música estaba muerta con el regeton pero esto la remato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Es de lo poco que me dio por escuchar en estos últimos años:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Alice in chains:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Rise agains:


----------



## Drogoprofe (8 Dic 2021)

Va a ser verdad que eres nocturno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

A grandes rasgos es lo mismo que el clásico.
Es bastante puzzle.

El remake del 3 tiene más acción y menos backtraking, me gustó más el remake del 3, para mi tiene el equilibrio justo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Vamos con la entradilla...volvemos del puente, vuelven las noches en burbuja....


Crees que cocaína es una marca blanca de cola cao?

Que la heroína se usa para combatir el resfriado?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Dic 2021)

Puede ser, a mí que los tengo recientes me pareció tener un ritmo muy similar al clásico.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla...volvemos del puente, vuelven las noches en burbuja....
> 
> 
> Crees que cocaína es una marca blanca de cola cao?
> ...



*Y con abrazos gratis. Pasaros a por el vuestro.






Si sufrimos un apagón, otro confinamiento, una tormenta, una erupción volcánica...


DOY ABRAZOS GRATIS. PASA Y SOLICÍTALOS. CUIDAROS MUCHO. OS QUIERO. besitos:besitos:besitos:besitos: ------------ Hilo homenaje a un ilustre florero: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/mando-abrazos-desde-aqui-gratis.1309700/




www.burbuja.info




*


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Dic 2021)

*Dreams I'll never see, de Molly Hatchet.*

Sin esa pegada de la batería, sería una cacofonía. Hay que escucharla sí o sí con los cascos puesto.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Dic 2021)

Shawntrack ha hecho vídeo deconstruyendo Under Te Bridge.

Sabía que la canción era una pasada, pero si, además, tienes a un experto analizando la voz, la guitarra y todas las pistas, te das cuenta de lo que han parido los de Californication.

No es descabellado que figure entre las 100 mejores canciones de rock de todos los tiempos.

30 años de este hito, del 91 que es.







__





Música - Red Hot Chili Peppers- Under the Bridge (1991).


Forma parte del disco que terminó de consolidar la carrera de los de Californication. Uno de los mejores riffs de la historia del rock, mejor guitarra acústica y una de las 500 mejores canciones del género y de la música en general. Canción, además, muy atiquense y con un estribillo muy...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Topacio (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## Abrojo (9 Dic 2021)

El lustro justo anterior a este año me deja algo frío porque no tengo demasiado material. Pero sí que merece la pena que os promocione mucho la *Church of The Cosmic Skull*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> El lustro justo anterior a este año me deja algo frío porque no tengo demasiado material. Pero sí que merece la pena que os promocione mucho la *Church of The Cosmic Skull*




Hostia y estos de dónde salen??

Pues suenan muy bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Topacio dijo:


>




Temazoooo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Shawntrack ha hecho vídeo deconstruyendo Under Te Bridge.
> 
> Sabía que la canción era una pasada, pero si, además, tienes a un experto analizando la voz, la guitarra y todas las pistas, te das cuenta de lo que han parido los de Californication.
> 
> ...




Estuve viendolo anoche y lo explica todo muy bien.


----------



## melf (9 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy estoy a tope con el cine comercial, así que voy a rematar con un placer culpable:



Esta muy chula, aunque la de Kong me gusto mas.


----------



## melf (9 Dic 2021)

Roald Dahl es una debilidad, pero peliculon


----------



## melf (9 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alice in chains:



Menudos 3 discazos han sacado este siglo.


----------



## melf (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (9 Dic 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (9 Dic 2021)

La que ha sido una mimada de la música ha sido Amy Winehouse. Es un producto posmoderno y drogadicta. No le deis más vueltas.

La canción de Rehab es bochornosa, se nota que iba puesta en cada una de las palabras.

La comparaban con Jimi Hendrix. Bueno, la comparaban, la metían en el mismo club de los que se volaron la cabeza con 27 años. Hay que quererlos.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Dic 2021)

Una banda que suena bastante pesada, aunque no pegan voces de la hostia, es Scars of Life. Son portugueses y sacaron un gran disco en 2005. Hombre, también es cierto que en esa época cantaban todos con voces similares (como Bullet for my Valentine).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Buenas people, hoy son los friki games awards que los veo todos los años, por ver los anuncios.
Creo que en España son a la 1:30h

Hoy le voy a ceder el honor de la entradilla a @Epsilon69 Al que por cierto le tenia preparado un video suyo de los que le gusta, con cachorros jugando y tal, pero su muro no es accesible, así que mis mensajes de amor público los seguiré realizando por aqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La que ha sido una mimada de la música ha sido Amy Winehouse. Es un producto posmoderno y drogadicta. No le deis más vueltas.
> 
> La canción de Rehab es bochornosa, se nota que iba puesta en cada una de las palabras.
> 
> La comparaban con Jimi Hendrix. Bueno, la comparaban, la metían en el mismo club de los que se volaron la cabeza con 27 años. Hay que quererlos.




A mi que soy un desconocedor te diré que me sonaba muy bien la chavala, pero que grima también me daba un rato, yo creo que tenia mucho talento pero ya sabemos.


----------



## escalador (9 Dic 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil Cuánto vas a alargar esta agonía lustril? Mis listas de Spotify están vacías del 2015 en adelante... no puedo aportar nasda

...

Admiro la voz de este grande epd. Una tesitura brutal sin parangón.


----------



## xilebo (9 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas people, hoy son los friki games awards que los veo todos los años, por ver los anuncios.
> Creo que en España son a la 1:30h
> 
> Hoy le voy a ceder el honor de la entradilla a @Epsilon69 Al que por cierto le tenia preparado un video suyo de los que le gusta, con cachorros jugando y tal, pero su muro no es accesible, así que mis mensajes de amor público los seguiré realizando por aqui



El de la entradilla se ha quedado hoy dormido


----------



## melf (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil Cuánto vas a alargar esta agonía lustril? Mis listas de Spotify están vacías del 2015 en adelante... no puedo aportar nasda
> 
> ...
> 
> Admiro la voz de este grande epd. Una tesitura brutal sin parangón.




Buenas noches @escalador
Se que sin duros momentos estancados esta semana en estos años tan apocalípticos, pero debemos ser fuertes y permanecer unidos, si vencemos a estos 5 años podremos vencer los que sean


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El de la entradilla se ha quedado hoy dormido



@Epsilon69 parece que ya no me quiere como antes, seguramente esté poniéndose ciego de heroína en este momento mientras visualiza videos de perritos...
Aún así por derecho y decreto nos debe una entradilla que a buen seguro nos regalará durante la noche, pues tratandose de el estoy seguro que unas bonitas palabras nos dedicará.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El de la entradilla se ha quedado hoy dormido



Joder no había visto el video  quienes son estos mamadous


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Navegas entre el rock y la música alternativa.
Debo reconocer que algunos sonidos no son los que escucho habitualmente, todos excepto el último me han gustado.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Dic 2021)

He hecho ya varios hilos sobre el tema. Tantos que hasta tendría que hacer trabajo de recopilación para ponerlos todos juntos.

Me fascina el souther rock o rock sureños, como lo conocemos todos.

Llevar el baladeo del country a un punto más ronco (Cant you see, de Marshall tucker band).

Utilizar guitarras eléctricas para crear texturas bellísimas (Blue Sky, de Allman Brother banda, con uno de los mejores solos de guitarra de la historia).

Una oda a unos territorios muy concretos como Alabama o Louisiana (Gator country, de Molly Hatchet).

Nombres de bandas con empaque: The Ozark Mountain Daredevils.

*El Souther rock fue un festín que unos cuantos barbudos se dieron a sí mismos. Un canto a sus tierras y sus tradiciones.*

La canción más representativa y, una de las mejores: Can't you see, de The Marshall tucker band

** Sweet home Alabama se la han apropiado entre todos. No es, pero ni de lejos, lo más representativo ni mejor del género.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Dic 2021)

Curioso como interpretan las bandas de heavy metal la balada.

Después de reflexionarlo, creo que hay dos tipos de baladas hechas por bandas heavys.

*1. Baladas dura épica con solo de guitarra.*

Son baladas que sí son heavys metal stricto sensu y tienen todos los elementos definitorios del género. Sobra decir que son bastante pesadas.

Dos ejemplos claros son Fade to Black e In my darkest hour.

*2. Baladas simplemente pesadas.*

Muchas de ellas podrían no ser consideradas heavy metal.

Curioso que podemos citar también dos ejemplos con Nothing else Matters y A tout le monde.

Aunque especialmente me gusta God was never on your side, de Motorhead.


----------



## melf (10 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Navegas entre el rock y la música alternativa.
> Debo reconocer que algunos sonidos no son los que escucho habitualmente, todos excepto el último me han gustado.



Me sorprende, pense que seria justo al reves.


----------



## melf (10 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Curioso como interpretan las bandas de heavy metal la balada.
> 
> Después de reflexionarlo, creo que hay dos tipos de baladas hechas por bandas heavys.
> 
> ...



Y las baladas tipo Scorpions donde encajarian?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> He hecho ya varios hilos sobre el tema. Tantos que me hasta tendría que hacer trabajo de recopilación para ponerlos.
> 
> Me fascina el souther rock o rock sureños, como lo conocemos todos.
> 
> ...



Menudo nivel, es nivel de cuando te gusta mucho de lo que hablas y te expresas así, un placer leeros frikis musicales.


----------



## xilebo (10 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no había visto el video  quienes son estos mamadous



Gente muy rara


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Dic 2021)

Gracias a @Epsilon69 por su colaboración en este crossover sin precedentes, en defensa del mundo canino....






El gran hilo CANINO de burbuja. Participa!! Exclusivas obiwanchernobil Ranking top 10. Colaboración.


¿Eres una amante de los animales? ¿El mejor amigo del hombre te despierta ternura?. ¿Crees que los canes son seres todo inteligentes? ¿Te parecen tiernos los vídeos de cachorritos?.. Pues este no es tu hilo. Este es un hilo creado bajo un prisma de investigación sin precedentes entre el amante...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil Cuánto vas a alargar esta agonía lustril? Mis listas de Spotify están vacías del 2015 en adelante... no puedo aportar nasda
> 
> ...
> 
> Admiro la voz de este grande epd. Una tesitura brutal sin parangón.



Yo sí tengo muchas cosas en mi spotify pero son bastante desconocidas en general. igual pongo alguna:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)

Mi gran descubrimiento han sido Ghost y su mejor canción es Square hammer, pero esta también está bien:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)

Se me olvidaba otro gran descubrimiento de este lustro: VOLBEAT.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)

Y otras dos bandas que me han gustado:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Dic 2021)

Y en bandas españolas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Vamos allá que llevamos una semana muy apagailla con esto del lustro apocalíptico, ya queda menos para terminar, haber que años se os ocurre que no hayamos tocado aún, creo que el mínimo fue 1980 pero no me acuerdo bien la verdad.


Te gustaría aprender otro idioma?

Tal vez el idioma mamadou?

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


La próxima semana comenzamos lustro que propongáis y entrevista con el/la forero que propongáis.

Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@escalador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y en bandas españolas:




Gracias por el curro, voy a darle una vuelta a algunas que me han gustado y te cuento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se me olvidaba otro gran descubrimiento de este lustro: VOLBEAT.




Me recuerdan mucho a sonido de los 90 offspring y esas cosas


----------



## Abrojo (11 Dic 2021)

A estos ya los he mencionado en algún hilo pero merecen ser puestos aquí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Abrojo dijo:


> A estos ya los he mencionado en algún hilo pero merecen ser puestos aquí




Sois todos unos rockeros satanicos  
Pues me ha gustado el asunto.


----------



## Abrojo (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sois todos unos rockeros satanicos
> Pues me ha gustado el asunto.



Es stoner rock o algo así, con elementos folklóricos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me recuerdan mucho a sonido de los 90 offspring y esas cosas



De hecho empezaron a principios de los 00's.


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

hola, buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Buscando algo de rock del 2020 me ha salido en una lista esto, es muy precocinado y juvenil pero bueno....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Hablando de offspring, recientemente sacaron esto, llevaba años sin escuchar nada de ellos y parece que su sonido no ha cambiado mucho:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Estos siguen en forma y activos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Reconozco que este rollito me gusta:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Estos les recuerdo un discazo y vivir siempre a la sombra de aquello


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Si, no salió mal, porque podía haber sido un desastre, pero dejando de lado el apartado técnico, tenía todos los vicios buenos pero también malos de Villenueve, eso implica que es un tanto insulsa:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Me gusto lo reconozco, se tomaba licencias pero el grueso de las escenas míticas lo respetaba y técnicamente tenía muy buen nivel, no era tan novedosa como la de animación del 94, aún así funcionaba:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Seguimos con la ciencia ficción y el manga o anime,
Llevaba muchos años con los derechos comprados, tenía que haber pasado antes, en su época "buena", antes del barquito y los pitufos azules, pero ya era demasiado tarde y Cameron solo producía, a mí me gustó, y como en la anterior se toma muchas licencias, pero me vale, eso sí le falta mucha sangre:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buscando algo de rock del 2020 me ha salido en una lista esto, es muy precocinado y juvenil pero bueno....



De ese estilo y más asentados son Badflower:


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buscando algo de rock del 2020 me ha salido en una lista esto, es muy precocinado y juvenil pero bueno....



cuantos monster llevas ya?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hablando de offspring, recientemente sacaron esto, llevaba años sin escuchar nada de ellos y parece que su sonido no ha cambiado mucho:



Es un disco bastante malo. Su disco de 2009 fue muy bueno y esto ha dejado frío a todo el mundo. De todo el disco solo salvo esta:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Roboces sexualizados, fasbender dando el coñazo por partida doble, sin la doctora shaw y con un presupuesto menor, veíamos como a ridley se le iba la cabeza con la fechas y forma de creación de los aliens, tiene escenas buenas aisladas y una gran fotografía, el resto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> cuantos monster llevas ya?



Llevo días sin beber Monster...
Y tú qué pasa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

El otro grande de los monstruos de Fox recibía una película que es categorizable dentro de "montones de mierda a evitar", alucinante que se diera luz verde a esto:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Bandas como shinedown o Godsmack han seguido dando guerra este lustro:











O three days grace:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

El.primero era curioso y tal, pero este era un rollo de cojones, después de las primeras 4 horas dando paseos decidí hacer cosas más interesantes:


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Llevo días sin beber Monster...
> Y tú qué pasa



yo en mi bucle autodestructivo cocainomano perdido hasta que no salga el sol no me acostare lo mas seguro

pero hay que cuidarse


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bandas como shinedown o Godsmack han seguido dando guerra este lustro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Godsmack


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo en mi bucle autodestructivo cocainomano perdido hasta que no salga el sol no me acostare lo mas seguro
> 
> pero hay que cuidarse




Deja de drogarte joder!!!!!


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deja de drogarte joder!!!!!



y me lo dice el cocainomano bebemonster pajero


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deja de drogarte joder!!!!!



un fideo y ya no me queda droja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> y me lo dice el cocainomano bebemonster pajero




Coño pero tú tienes otros problemas, si las drogas son malas sin ellos imagínate con ellos.

Inténtalo gañán!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Y si os gusta el rock gótico de centroeuropa:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y si os gusta el rock gótico de centroeuropa:




De donde sacais estos grupos macho?


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Coño pero tú tienes otros problemas, si las drogas son malas sin ellos imagínate con ellos.
> 
> Inténtalo gañán!!!!



la droja es buena las que son malas son las personas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De donde sacais estos grupos macho?



Los recomienda spotify o youtube a partir de lo que escuchas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los recomienda spotify o youtube a partir de lo que escuchas.




Tienes Youtube premium?

Yo estuve mirando varias plataformas de música y en la que se podía encontrar más música friki o curiosidades era en Spotify, Amazon me pareció muy limitada y Youtube music un coñazo, hay otra dezzer o algo así, pero no la he probado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> la droja es buena las que son malas son las personas



Las drogas no son buenas, es una ilusión que te crean mediante la generación de dopamina.
Y personas claro que hay malas pero también buenas, solo hay que tener suerte.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tienes Youtube premium?
> 
> Yo estuve mirando varias plataformas de música y en la que se podía encontrar más música friki o curiosidades era en Spotify, Amazon me pareció muy limitada y Youtube music un coñazo, hay otra dezzer o algo así, pero no la he probado.



Premium solo spotify. Pero youtube me suele recomendar bastantes cosas interesantes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Esta canción de hace 2 años me encantó:



La banda era más de punk rock en sus inicios y ahora hacen canciones más curradas porque el cantante tiene voz para ello.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esta canción de hace 2 años me encantó:
> 
> 
> 
> La banda era más de punk rock en sus inicios y ahora hacen canciones más curradas porque el cantante tiene voz para ello.




Si suenan bien, reconozco que es un sonido llevadero, a mí me poner algo muy hard y ya no estoy para esos trotes.


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las drogas no son buenas, es una ilusión que te crean mediante la generación de dopamina.
> Y personas claro que hay malas pero también buenas, solo hay que tener suerte.



sera eso me voy a tomar 4mg de alprazolam mas pregabalina de 300


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> sera eso me voy a tomar 4mg de alprazolam mas pregabalina de 300




El alrozalam es la benzodiacepina más adictiva que existe por si acción de efecto corto pero muy rápido.
La de 2mg es una de las dosis de presentación que tiene en España, ahora mismo no me acuerdo creo que estaba la de 2mg y la de 0'5 MG.

La gabapentina es un anticonvulsivante, se usa también para el dolor neuropatico, ansiedad y como estabilizador del ánimo.

Los últimos estudios indican que la gaba es adictiva, esto se ha observado especialmente en los EEUU.


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El otro grande de los monstruos de Fox recibía una película que es categorizable dentro de "montones de mierda a evitar", alucinante que se diera luz verde a esto:



Cual es? Me da error y no carga.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Cual es? Me da error y no carga.




La última que hicieron de predator, con el niño que tenía autismo y los presos.


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)

Me parecen una gansada, pero me gustan mucho.


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)

El disco me parecio un rollazo, pero esta cancion si me gusto.



Discazo





Las criticas no lo ponen demasiado bien, a mi me gusta.


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El alrozalam es la benzodiacepina más adictiva que existe por si acción de efecto corto pero muy rápido.
> La de 2mg es una de las dosis de presentación que tiene en España, ahora mismo no me acuerdo creo que estaba la de 2mg y la de 0'5 MG.
> 
> La gabapentina es un anticonvulsivante, se usa también para el dolor neuropatico, ansiedad y como estabilizador del ánimo.
> ...



claro yo lo que tomo es xanax


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

pero me he metido medio gramo de farlopa y se esta peleando con los trankis


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)

Sera que tengo un gusto de mierda, pero pierdo la cuenta de la cantidad de cosas que me gustan de este lustro.


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Las otras no fu ni fa, el predicador si tenía cierta fama hace unos años, me queda pendiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> pero me he metido medio gramo de farlopa y se esta peleando con los trankis




Creo que hablar todo el rato de drogas no es positivo, deshagorse es una cosa, estar de cachondeo también, pero dedicar tu vida a hablar de drogas no es nada bueno para ti.
Anda gañán intenta dormir.


----------



## atasco (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que hablar todo el rato de drogas no es positivo, deshagorse es una cosa, estar de cachondeo también, pero dedicar tu vida a hablar de drogas no es nada bueno para ti.
> Anda gañán intenta dormir.



lo dice el cocainomano bebemonster pajero


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)

Peliculon



Infumables es un cumplido para las siguientes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Peliculon
> 
> 
> 
> Infumables es un cumplido para las siguientes.




Joder la del faro....no se cuántos premios recibió y lo infumable que es.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Dic 2021)

Podemos hablar de los sentimientos que mueven a las personas.

Sobre el amor, el odio y el interés no diré nada, pues ya se ha dicho todo y es conocidísimo.

Hablaré de una muy curiosa: *la vergüenza*.

- Cuando pasas vergüenza por el motivo que sea, eres capaz de arrastrar esa vergüenza con las personas que te han visto caer. Necesitarías que esas personas que te han visto en tus horas más bajas (puede que alguna te haya perdido el respeto), te vean en una situación en la que sales si no triunfante, sí airoso.

Dicho esto, *ALGUIEN CON EMPAQUE NO PUEDE QUEDARSE ANCLADO EN ESO. SI QUIEREN VOLVER QUE VUELVAN, PERO TÚ DEBES SER CAPAZ DE CONSTRUIR NUEVAS RELACIONES QUE FUNCIONENE MEJOR QUE LAS ANTERIORES.*

- La gente es capaz de pedir consejo profesional o un presupuesto, irse a la competencia (por el motivo que sea), pegarse la hostia y darse cuenta de que tenía que haber contratado contigo. *Muchos no volverán a ti (A PESAR DE LO BIEN QUE LES ATENDISTE) POR VERGÜENZA TORERA.*


----------



## melf (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder la del faro....no se cuántos premios recibió y lo infumable que es.



Un 6,6 en filmaffinity y la gente haciendose pajas con no se que rollos de obra maestra. Me jode hasta el internet gastado en ver esa mierda.

Esta me parecio estupenda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Podemos hablar de los sentimientos que mueven a las personas.
> 
> Sobre el amor, el odio y el interés no diré nada, pues ya se ha dicho todo y es conocidísimo.
> 
> ...




Si eres una persona que siempre ha sido intachable y a la que tenian en estima y caes por el motivo que sea (en muchas ocasiones se cae por la misma presión de esperar siempre tu perfección), prepárate para dos cosas, primero aceptarte a ti mismo que caistes y después que los demás lo acepten también, ambas cosas no suelen ir de la mano.

Te aceptas a ti mismo, si los demás no lo hacen tendrás que vivir con ello y aceptar nuevos destinos y personas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Un 6,6 en filmaffinity y la gente haciendose pajas con no se que rollos de obra maestra. Me jode hasta el internet gastado en ver esa mierda.
> 
> Esta me parecio estupenda.




No la conocía, fíjate si estoy desconectado estos última años, veo que en los créditos al principio sale la productora de JJ abramos y me crea dudas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> El disco me parecio un rollazo, pero esta cancion si me gusto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GVF me costó mucho que me entraran, pero hay un par de canciones que sí me gustan:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Sera que tengo un gusto de mierda, pero pierdo la cuenta de la cantidad de cosas que me gustan de este lustro.



Como decíamos, los últimos 10 años cada uno se busca un poco la vida en spotify, youtube,...buscando cosas que te gusten.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si eres una persona que siempre ha sido intachable y a la que tenian en estima y caes por el motivo que sea (en muchas ocasiones se cae por la misma presión de esperar siempre tu perfección), prepárate para dos cosas, primero aceptarte a ti mismo que caistes y después que los demás lo acepten también, ambas cosas no suelen ir de la mano.
> 
> Te aceptas a ti mismo, si los demás no lo hacen tendrás que vivir con ello y aceptar nuevos destinos y personas.



La vida es un continuo cambio, de sitios y de personas. Pocas personas siguen a tu lado al cabo de los años, aparte de la familia, si tienes buena relación con ella. El resto están de paso.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Dic 2021)

Otra banda que descubrí este lustro:









Al final son bandas que me recuerdan mucho a lo que me gustaba en los 80-90. La música de después que se sale de eso en general no me gusta o por lo menos no suelo añadir en mis playlist.


----------



## escalador (11 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Podemos hablar de los sentimientos que mueven a las personas.
> 
> Sobre el amor, el odio y el interés no diré nada, pues ya se ha dicho todo y es conocidísimo.
> 
> ...



Me suelo perder entre tanta abstracción y teorización sin ejemplos reales. Según el contexto (trabajo, familia, círculo social) pueden pasar muchas cosas y se pueden adoptar posturas distintas ante ese sentimiento. Cuéntanos la historia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Buenas noche camaradas y compañeros, en estos extraños días, haber si está semana es más veloz y la perdemos pronto.

Vamos a empezar por mandar nuestro apoyo al forero @SNB Superstar que está pasando por un duro momento.

Por lo visto hace dos meses fue a vender uno de sus muñequitos para costearse la heroína a la que es adicto, nada más conseguir el dinero se puso ciego de heroína, al volver a casa como estaba puesto hasta el culo, por lo visto la lío parda con una vecina que salía del portal de casa con su perro, el muy cabron por lo visto le intento meter los huevos en la boca a un chao chao, os podéis imaginar el asunto.

Acabo viniendo la policía y llevándoselo a comisaría, paso 3 días en el calabozo y está a la espera de juicio.

Vamos a mandarle todo nuestro ánimo.
Durante esta noche podríamos acompañar nuestros mensajes mencionandole y mandándole ánimos, a la vez que ponemos nuestras frikadas.


Hoy vamos a dejar la entradilla para @escalador
Para ver con que nos sorprende.


Os invoco:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@escalador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Empiezo yo:

@SNB Superstar quiero decirte que aunque no me parece bien que le metieras los huevos a un perro en la boca debes ser valiente y dejar la heroína porque es mala para ti.


Dicho esto vamos con una película de 2015, vale que la protagoniza la pesada de la capitana Marvel, pero la película trata bien y de firma realista unos temas muy pero que muy serios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Dic 2021)

Nos ponemos moñas:


----------



## Poseidón (11 Dic 2021)

Deberias ver esta serie;







Su intro es apoteosica.


----------



## escalador (11 Dic 2021)

¿Te pitan los coches cada vez que cruzas la calle con el movil pegado a la oreja porque vas distraído inventándote una conversación con alguien que no existe?

¿Finges ser otra persona cada vez que un compañero de carrera entra al Primark y le toca pagar en tu caja?

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte... Para todo los demas empiezan las noches en burbuja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> ¿Te pitan los coches cada vez que cruzas la calle con el movil pegado a la oreja porque vas distraído inventándote una conversación con alguien que no existe?
> 
> ¿Finges ser otra persona cada vez que un compañero de carrera entra al Primark y le toca pagar en tu caja?
> 
> Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte... Para todo los demas empiezan las noches en burbuja!



Uff, crudísima entrada para un fracasábado más...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> ¿Te pitan los coches cada vez que cruzas la calle con el movil pegado a la oreja porque vas distraído inventándote una conversación con alguien que no existe?
> 
> ¿Finges ser otra persona cada vez que un compañero de carrera entra al Primark y le toca pagar en tu caja?
> 
> Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte... Para todo los demas empiezan las noches en burbuja!




Hostia es buenísima, la parte del Primark debería ser de obligada lecturacojonuda!!!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Deberias ver esta serie;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sasto acabo de ver la intro y es muy buena.
Me cuesta mucho embarcarme en series, por lo general es un formato que me aburre mucho.
Tiene pinta de ir de mafias o algo de eso no?.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sasto acabo de ver la intro y es muy buena.
> Me cuesta mucho embarcarme en series, por lo general es un formato que me aburre mucho.
> Tiene pinta de ir de mafias o algo de eso no?.



Que va, familia que tiene un grupo mediatico tipo FOX y cuando el viejo enferma los hijos se sacan los ojos por tomar el control de la empresa.

Esta muy bien. A lo mejor te interesa. Yo es de lo poco decente que he encontrado ultimamente.


----------



## Abrojo (12 Dic 2021)

Ya puse esta antes creo, pero bueno, de 2017





Otra más de la coldwave/electrogoth que ha resurgido en el lustro pasado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Que va, familia que tiene un grupo mediatico tipo FOX y cuando el viejo enferma los hijos se sacan los ojos por tomar el control de la empresa.
> 
> Esta muy bien. A lo mejor te interesa. Yo es de lo poco decente que he encontrado ultimamente.



Perfecto, la semana que viene tengo varias cosas apuntadas vuestras entre pitos y flautas y andaré con tiempo libre.


----------



## Poseidón (12 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perfecto, la semana que viene tengo varias cosas apuntadas vuestras entre pitos y flautas y andaré con tiempo libre.



Ya me comentaras que tal. El hermano de Mcuckly (o como coño se escriba) hace un papel bastante simpatico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Ya me comentaras que tal. El hermano de Mcuckly (o como coño se escriba) hace un papel bastante simpatico.



Makulkin le llamámos mis amigos y yo, le recuerdo en una película que hacía de hijo psicópata o algo de eso, menuda tela.


----------



## melf (12 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No la conocía, fíjate si estoy desconectado estos última años, veo que en los créditos al principio sale la productora de JJ abramos y me crea dudas.



Teniendo en cuenta la diferencia de gustos, seguramente esas dudas sean fundadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Dic 2021)

Vamos a ver si conseguimos sacar el tema adelante los dos días que nos quedan con este lustro.

Por los MP que estoy recibiendo parece que @Epsilon69 será el próximo entrevistado.


Referente a @SNB Superstar sigue esperando a juicio, la parte positiva es que ayer se hizo un chequeo médico y el perro no le transmitió ninguna enfermedad, así que todos contentos.


Vamos la con la entradilla...

Sientes que eres especial?

Que mereces un sueldo por encima del SMI?

Lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@escalador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Esto si es un temazo:


----------



## Bye Felicia (13 Dic 2021)

quien anda por aca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Cuesta rebañar música estos años:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo querido y amado hámster que tendrás que dar paso a una especie de barra libre de contenidos... El lustro 2015-2020 es tan putísima mierda que está avocado al fracaso antes de nacer.
> 
> Es solo una recomendación de márketing, que de eso algo sé.




Si, era de esperar que no fuera muy celebrado este periodo, el miércoles cambiamos, mientras la fuerza es intensa en nosotros los nocturnos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú eres el dueño y señor de tu hilo, pero... joder, no se me ocurre absolutamente nada de aquella época. Tendría que googlear temas pero quedaría impostado y artificial.



No, el hilo lo hacéis vosotros en realidad.
Si, es cierto que cuesta encontrar cosas en ese periodo.


----------



## Edge2 (13 Dic 2021)

Hay entrevista hoy?


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto si es un temazo:



Mi favorita de ese disco es esta




Mi favorita de ellos


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Curioso invento.


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Esta se me quedo atras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Curioso invento.



Tienen buenas canciones. El dúo con el cantante de Papa Roach es buenisimo.


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que melf se va a llevar el gallardón de música en la entrega de premios.



  Yo no tengo ni puta idea, hay gente que lo merece mucho mas que yo.


----------



## escalador (13 Dic 2021)

2020

Yo lo siento, pero todo lo que suene a pop clásico con su melodía pegadiza, su estribillo, su puente, su tensión y su clímax, y si encima va envuelto en estética retro, lo salvaré del apocalípsis musical. Desde luego la primera mitad del álbum es lo mejor que ha hecho en su carrera.



Y aquí mola su look versionando Heart of Glass: Tacón de aguja, mono negro con transparencias, Mullet y brillantes. Muy icónica:


----------



## Poseidón (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuesta rebañar música estos años:





En australia hay grupos muy potables.


----------



## escalador (13 Dic 2021)

Sí, es que en este album (que incluye la versión de Heart of Glass y otra) recoje un poco de sus anteriores etapas artísticas como influencia. Yo agradezco la del country, la verdad.


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Nudozurdo nunca defraudan. Temazo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2021)

Se ha muerto hoy el espalda plateada 



Desde el pasado mes de agosto permanecía ingresado en el hospital y bajo estricta observación médica por una serie de problemas tras sufrir una caída en su casa que le produjo un traumatismo raquimedular a nivel de la columna cervical.









Muere el cantante mexicano Vicente Fernández a los 81 años tras varios meses ingresado


En las últimas horas, el estado del rey de las rancheras era crítico y se estaba esperando su desenlace. Una caída doméstica fue el origen de su deceso.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## escalador (13 Dic 2021)

Jajajaj es verdad, te pega mucho xD


----------



## Poseidón (13 Dic 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se ha muerto hoy el espalda plateada
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pense que era mucho mas mayor.


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Tambien fuera de plazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Buenos días gañanes o noches, depende para quien.

De los que habéis puesto me ha gustado mucho birdie y nudozurdo, los he estado escuchando mientras curraba esta noche y son agradables de oír.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno, habéis llegado hasta 2020.

No espero nada bueno dentro del cine. En 2019 hicieron muy buenas pelis, pero creo que no se va a volver a repetir. No creo que salga esta década ni una decena de pelis decentes.

Por otro lado, os dejo mi ranking de series:

*Romanzo Criminale > Mad Men > Breaking Bad > Daredevil > Juego de tronos *

(y ahora es cuando decís que deje de hablar de cine y TV y vuelva a música ).


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes o noches, depende para quien.
> 
> De los que habéis puesto me ha gustado mucho birdie y nudozurdo, los he estado escuchando mientras curraba esta noche y son agradables de oír.



Nudozurdo los he puesto un monton de veces, son buenisimos.

Ciñendonos a la epoca

 


Un grupazo para tener de musica de fondo, o en una reunion con los amigos.




Como ya he dicho, soy muy aficionado a este tipo de grupos




Estabamos de suerte, nuevo disco de Tool y nuevo disco de A Perfect Circle


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Y las baladas tipo Scorpions donde encajarian?



Pues la verdad es que es una banda que nunca me ha dicho nada y no he entrado a profundizar en su discografía.

Ahora, si me dices que me voy a llevar una grata sorpresa...


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que es una banda que nunca me ha dicho nada y no he entrado a profundizar en su discografía.
> 
> Ahora, si me dices que me voy a llevar una grata sorpresa...



Pienso que si, sus discos de los 70 son una autentica maravilla. El exito comercial les llego en los 80, pero discos como In trance, Taken by force, Love drive.... para mi son esenciales. Puedes darle una escucha a Tokyo Tapes que es un buen resumen de esa epoca.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Pienso que si, sus discos de los 70 son una autentica maravilla. El exito comercial les llego en los 80, pero discos como In trance, Taken by force, Love drive.... para mi son esenciales. Puedes darle una escucha a Tokyo Tapes que es un buen resumen de esa epoca.



Algo parecido a lo que les pasó a Van Halen?

Su mejor disco, y sin discusión, es el primero, pero ya sabemos todos cuando lanzaron Jump.


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Algo parecido a lo que les pasó a Van Halen?
> 
> Su mejor disco, y sin discusión, es el primero, pero ya sabemos todos cuando lanzaron Jump.



No exactamente, sus discos de principios de los 80 siguen siendo muy, muy buenos. El que yo creo que fue su gran bombazo, al menos como tal lo vivi, Love at first sting sigue siendo un disco indispensable. La gente se quedo con el Still loving you, pero el disco es magnifico.

Canciones ignoradas u olvidadas como estas son autenticos temazos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, habéis llegado hasta 2020.
> 
> No espero nada bueno dentro del cine. En 2019 hicieron muy buenas pelis, pero creo que no se va a volver a repetir. No creo que salga esta década ni una decena de pelis decentes.
> 
> ...




Mi orden.

Con mucha diferencia breaking bad por encima del resto.


Juego de tronos que me pareció irregular pero entretenida.


Daredevil era muyyy lenta, la primer temporada estaba bien luego era un tanto reiterativa.


Mad men la veo normalita y primera que pones no la he visto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> No exactamente, sus discos de principios de los 80 siguen siendo muy, muy buenos. El que yo creo que fue su gran bombazo, al menos como tal lo vivi, Love at first sting sigue siendo un disco indispensable. La gente se quedo con el Still loving you, pero el disco es magnifico.
> 
> Canciones ignoradas u olvidadas como estas son autenticos temazos.




A mi sí me gustan, forman parte de un estilo de hacer música muy de los 80, los escuchas y te transportan a esos años.

Es un rock suave y amable, tal vez el problema de Scorpions es que fueron muy conocidos por sus baladas y eso al final les peso como grupo rock.


----------



## melf (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi sí me gustan, forman parte de un estilo de hacer música muy de los 80, los escuchas y te transportan a esos años.
> 
> Es un rock suave y amable, tal vez el problema de Scorpions es que fueron muy conocidos por sus baladas y eso al final les peso como grupo rock.



En mi entorno fue asi. Los "true heavys" los odiaban por ser un grupo moñas de baladas y a los que les gustaban las baladas no les gustaban por ser demasiado rockeros. A pesar de su popularidad se quedaron un poco en tierra de nadie. A mi siempre me ha parecido que estaban entre los mas grandes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches, última noche con el 2015-2020, seamos valientes

Esta noche la entradilla corre a cargo del trol de @Libertyforall 


Seamos fuertes y saquemos lo mejor de nosotros mismo en estos complicados años del apocalipsis.

Por otro lado sigo mandando saludos a @SNB Superstar que está esperando juicio por meterle los huevos en la boca al perro de su vecina, ánimo @SNB Superstar estamos contigo.

Recordamos nuevamente que se acerca el momento de una de las entrevistas más esperadas, uno de los ministros del partido reformista @Epsilon69 su lado más humano e íntimo, su caída en la heroína y si transformación en defensor de los derechos de los cachorritos.

Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@escalador


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, última noche con el 2015-2020, seamos valientes
> 
> Esta noche la entradilla corre a cargo del trol de @Libertyforall
> 
> ...



Venga, que voy.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2021)

Esta es tu 131° recaída en las drogas?

Te falta de todo para soltar las majaderías que sueltas en este foro en la vida real?

No podemos ayudarte. Para todo lo demás:

*LAS NOCHES DE BURBUJA.*


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, última noche con el 2015-2020, seamos valientes
> 
> Esta noche la entradilla corre a cargo del trol de @Libertyforall
> 
> ...



Esa entrevista va a estar interesante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esta es tu 131° recaída en las drogas?
> 
> Te falta de todo para soltar las majaderías que sueltas en este foro en la vida real?
> 
> ...



Gran entradilla, Nos la apuntamos para el concurso de entradillas, pero la de @escalador del Primark tiene mucho nivel


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gran entradilla, Nos la apuntamos para el concurso de entradillas, pero la de @escalador del Primark tiene mucho nivel



Es la primera que hago.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Esa entrevista va a estar interesante




Sin duda, es una vida de idas y venidas, desde que se iba al poblado a comprar la heroína hasta que decidió dar un cambio a su vida y hacerse voluntario de una asociación canina.
Hoy en día es un respetado forero.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es la primera que hago.



Esta muy bien hecha


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

Hoy tengo noche larga de papeleo, que tal estáis gañanes, tenéis noche insomne, de desfase, relax, contemplativa....


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy tengo noche larga de papeleo, que tal estáis gañanes, tenéis noche insomne, de desfase, relax, contemplativa....



Ha quedao buena noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedao buena noche



Que coño es esto @xilebo  esto es muy moderno para mi, la jaca parece interesante la verdad.


----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es esto @xilebo  esto es muy moderno para mi, la jaca parece interesante la verdad.



Pues lo que esta de moda ahora, esa jaca es una mina, todo lo que toca es oro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues lo que esta de moda ahora, esa jaca es una mina, todo lo que toca es oro




Por lo que veo ahora ya no gastan mucho en hacer videoclips, la jaca semidenjda, el otro con colgantes de oro, y de fondo coches y algún sofa.


----------



## melf (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por lo que veo ahora ya no gastan mucho en hacer videoclips, la jaca semidenjda, el otro con colgantes de oro, y de fondo coches y algún sofa.



Pues si, en los ultimos años es lo que mas esta triunfando y pegando. Encima la letra casi ni se entiende, parece de un niño de primaria


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> 2020
> 
> Yo lo siento, pero todo lo que suene a pop clásico con su melodía pegadiza, su estribillo, su puente, su tensión y su clímax, y si encima va envuelto en estética retro, lo salvaré del apocalípsis musical. Desde luego la primera mitad del álbum es lo mejor que ha hecho en su carrera.
> 
> ...



Me gustaba más en sus inicios:


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me gustaba más en sus inicios:



Y era mas dulce tmb, porque luego se perdio por el camino con las bolas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y era mas dulce tmb, porque luego se perdio por el camino con las bolas



En realidad ya era una zorra antes, pero le interesaba mantener la imagen de niña buena.


----------



## melf (14 Dic 2021)

Para mi ni fu ni fa, pero supongo que merece estar aqui.


----------



## melf (14 Dic 2021)

Si, tambien me gustan cosas como esta


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Dic 2021)

Escuché hace tiempo el disco *Alta Suciedad, de Andrés Calamaro (1997).*

El disco no me gustó mucho, me acabó cansando la voz y el estilo del pelma. Especialmente insoportable me pareció Loco, que se vendió a la radio como single aquel año.

Dicho esto, la canción que abre es notable (6,5/10) y, la verdad, tiene una letra malotilla bastante bien resuelta. Se trata de *Alta Suciedad* y trata sobre los tejemanejes de la gente de la alta estofa. La canción no tiene nada que envidiar a Flaca (son las dos únicas que merecen la pena del disco, para más señas).

A destacar la frase burbujista que ya traje por aquí:

_"Estoy cansado de los que vienen de amigos, y solo quieren rellenarme el agujero. Por ahora, no les debo ni la hora".

_


----------



## escalador (14 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me gustaba más en sus inicios:



Se nota que lleva muchos años en el camino de la búsqueda de su propia identidad artística. Y mientras lo intenta nos ha regalado algún hit antológico, que es lo más importante y ya quisieran otras. Aunque para mí en su último álbum ha dado un paso adelante en ese camino.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Escuché hace tiempo el disco *Alta Suciedad, de Andrés Calamaro (1997).*
> 
> El disco no me gustó mucho, me acabó cansando la voz y el estilo del pelma. Especialmente insoportable me pareció Loco, que se vendió a la radio como single aquel año.
> 
> ...




Algunos deberíais abrir un canal en Youtube de reseñas de discos o una web, en este hilo hay mucho level musical


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para mi ni fu ni fa, pero supongo que merece estar aqui.




Parásitos no es ni la mejor de su director, en general buena fotografía y un tanto inconexa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para mi ni fu ni fa, pero supongo que merece estar aqui.




Soy de los que piensan que el madaloriano está sobrevalorada porque Disney hacia tanta mierda que la serie con tono clásico fue muy bien recibida, en general me parece aburrida, con buena factura técnica pero solo me emociona su último episodio, no es mala ni mucho menos pero no me llega.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parásitos no es ni la mejor de su director, en general buena fotografía y un tanto inconexa.



Si eso es verdad, estuvo sobrevalorada al final


----------



## Edge2 (14 Dic 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil , troll de troles, he tenido una EPIFANIA. Debemos abrir un hilo para elegir el mejor GIF de 2021.

Yo voto por este:


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil , troll de troles, he tenido una EPIFANIA. Debemos abrir un hilo para elegir el mejor GIF de 2021.
> 
> Yo voto por este:



Yo creo que no hace falta abrir un hilo, es el ganador del 2021 de largoooo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil , troll de troles, he tenido una EPIFANIA. Debemos abrir un hilo para elegir el mejor GIF de 2021.
> 
> Yo voto por este:




sin duda este estaría entre los premiados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil , troll de troles, he tenido una EPIFANIA. Debemos abrir un hilo para elegir el mejor GIF de 2021.
> 
> Yo voto por este:



El de Javi y el césped le hace competencia.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> sin duda este estaría entre los premiados





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El de Javi y el césped le hace competencia.



jajajaja pues hay unos cuantos tu, Edge2 pon el de la chica que te dispara  y hamster ve abriendo hilo jejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches, hoy la alegría cámara a sus anchas por este hilo, por fin decimos adiós a la época apocalíptica, vamos a tocar un lustro que aún no hemos tocado, 1975-1980.

Cómo siempre desde música, cómic, libros, videojuegos o cine.

Esta noche nos concede el honor de hacer la entradilla @xilebo


Se acercan las navidades, y ya llega el obeso mórbido okupa que quiere dejaros regalos en vuestras cosas o los multiculturales montados a camello.

Os seguiré informando de cómo va el juicio de @SNB Superstar por meterle los huevos en la boca al perro de una octogenaria, de momento no tenemos más novedades.


Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

1975, para mi uno de los artistas más legendarios de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

1977


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¡¡¡BIENNN!!!



Absoluto peliculón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

*1979 obra maestra:

*


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

¿Qué harías si un/a desconocido/a te besara en plena calle?

¿Qué harías si ganaras la lotería?

No podemos ayudarte. Para todo lo demás:

*LAS NOCHES DE BURBUJA.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Cuando spielberg hacia buen cine:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> ¿Qué harías si un/a desconocido/a te besara en plena calle?
> 
> ¿Qué harías si ganaras la lotería?
> 
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




El cine entre el 75 y el 80 es una absoluta maravilla.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## atasco (14 Dic 2021)

hola buenas noches que tal estais?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

En el 79 se rodaban escenas altamente complejas de encuadrar para un fotógrafo cómo está, hoy en día con la comodidad de los cromas a nadie se le ocurre una maravilla así:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noches que tal estais?




Aquí espectantes por el juicio de @SNB Superstar


----------



## atasco (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí espectantes por el juicio de @SNB Superstar



que ocurrio cuenta cotilla


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noches que tal estais?



buenas noches atasco, hoy vamos desde 1975 a 1980, puedes poner lo que quieras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> que ocurrio cuenta cotilla



Pues por lo visto fue a vender uno de sus muñequitos de los caballeros del zodiaco y lo que gano se lo gasto en heroína, iba tan puesto que a una vecina suya de 80 años que bajaba a pasear a su perro no se le ocurrio otra cosa que meterle sus huevos en la boca al animalito, paso tres noches en el calabozo y ahora está a la espera de juicio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Antes del Batman del 89 de Tim Burton, esto era todo lo que teníamos de superhéroes en el cine:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Gran saga que en 2021 sacaron halloween kills


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *EL MISTERIO DE SALEM'S LOT.
> 
> ESTA ESCENA ME TUVO SIN DORMIR DE PEQUEÑO DURANTE UNA SEMANA*



Si es turbia si.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Gran saga que en 2021 sacaron halloween kills



La última no la he visto por falta de tiempo, que tal?.


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Vi hace poco la saga de perros callejeros y me gusto


----------



## xilebo (14 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La última no la he visto por falta de tiempo, que tal?.



Yo tampoco, la tengo tmb pendiente de ver, pero q hay mas: Halloween Ends (2022)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




No esperaba menos de un gran amante de los animalitos como tú.

A mi con sinceridad me produce rechazo, nunca la termine de ver.


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parásitos no es ni la mejor de su director, en general buena fotografía y un tanto inconexa.



Una historia similar, española y de Netflix, pero para mi gusto muchisimo mejor.



Hogar (2020)


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando spielberg hacia buen cine:





Epsilon69 dijo:


>





Epsilon69 dijo:


>





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el 79 se rodaban escenas altamente complejas de encuadrar para un fotógrafo cómo está, hoy en día con la comodidad de los cromas a nadie se le ocurre una maravilla así:





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>





Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Sera el lustro glorioso y la epoca dorada del cine, pero les calco un 0 como una catedral a todas ellas y me quedo tan agusto. Joder, que cosas malas!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Sera el lustro glorioso y la epoca dorada del cine, pero les calco un 0 como una catedral a todas ellas y me quedo tan agusto. Joder, que cosas malas!!!




Estás esnifando cocaína?


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estás esnifando cocaína?



  A lo mejor puesto de cocaina les subia algo la nota.


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Todavia Viernes 13 pase, pero en serio Halloween?


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

1976... Lo que me he podido reir con esta película:








*Que Dios os bendiga, hermanos*


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Todavia Viernes 13 pase, pero en serio Halloween?



Viernes 13 son todas muy malas.

Hallowen la primera y los dos remakes de rob zombie están muy bien, además como definición y puerta de salida al slasher norteamericano junto con la matanza de Texas tiene mucho más peso que las de Jason.


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Año 1975. Posiblemente la mejor canción de la historia de la música universal



Veo que en este lustro no voy a coincidir con nadie.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Como tira hoy el hilo, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Como tira hoy el hilo, no?




Parece que 2015-2020 no era de mucho agrado


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

La mejor cancion española de la historia


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Viernes 13 son todas muy malas.
> 
> Hallowen la primera y los dos remakes de ron zombie están muy bien, además como definición y puerta de salida al slasher norteamericano junto con la matanza de Texas tiene mucho más peso que las de Jason.



Yo no digo que sea una buena pelicula, pero si me parece mucho mas entretenida, tetas y muertes en aquella epoca era una combinacion inusuperable.

Para nada creo que tenga mas peso, Jason es mucho mas conocido que el charcutero Myers. Mas de una vez me han preguntado si es el de las salchichas. . No te discuto que fuese el punto de partida, pero en cuanto a la repercusion alcanzada creo que gana Viernes 13 de calle.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que 2015-2020 no era de mucho agrado



Joe se puso cosas y se dijo que eran muy extrañas o demasiadas modernas


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Brutal directo


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe se puso cosas y se dijo que eran muy extrañas o demasiadas modernas



Eso es cierto, yo creo que la mayoría por aquí hemos pasado los 30 y lo mismo por eso nos cuesta más conectar con lo más actual, al final es ley de vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues por lo visto fue a vender uno de sus muñequitos de los caballeros del zodiaco y lo que gano se lo gasto en heroína, iba tan puesto que a una vecina suya de 80 años que bajaba a pasear a su perro no se le ocurrio otra cosa que meterle sus huevos en la boca al animalito, paso tres noches en el calabozo y ahora está a la espera de juicio.



Hay que pasarle el guión a Spielberg.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Porque tenemos 60 años?



Solo si sumamos la edad de cada pierna por separado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Menuda maravilla.


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Temazo:


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)

Y con esta maravilla os dejo, que vuelvo a estar con las nominas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Y con esta maravilla os dejo, que vuelvo a estar con las nominas.



Que se te dé bien!


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Y con esto me despido por hoy. Buenas noches.

1980

Oh, Grace... qué álbum, qué voz...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2021)

Estáis poniendo muchas de principios de los 80, no de 75 a 80.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Yo es que el GLORIA A LA PATRIA QUE SUPO SEGUIR SOBRE EL AZUL DEL MAR EL CAMINAR DE SOL lo llevo en el alma


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *JAMÁS.
> 
> *



Como me molan estas ñoñeces con epicidad. Me gusta más Camilo en este registro que cuando intentaba ir de cantante heavy.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Y con la madre pegando a la hija en la cara con una Biblia para que aprenda a comportarse como Dios manda.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Me iba a ir a dormir pero con estas ñoñeces épicas no puedo.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Aquí todos tenemos 60 palos pero ninguno la hemos hecho


----------



## Poseidón (15 Dic 2021)

Joder, noche de puretas.


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

TEMAZO



que conocí por la gran



De la misma manera que de adolescente descubrí música y grupos de los 80 por las versiones de Soraya





Y ahora venga, crucificadme


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

Me sangran las manos y las comisuras de los labios


----------



## escalador (15 Dic 2021)

No conocía el grupo ni la canción ni me va ya que soy antidrogas (adolescencia en pandilla de "pelaos" deja huella), pero se le reconoce grandes referencias:


----------



## atasco (15 Dic 2021)

me acabo de reincorporar del suelo me he quedado dormido y me he caido de la silla


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo no digo que sea una buena pelicula, pero si me parece mucho mas entretenida, tetas y muertes en aquella epoca era una combinacion inusuperable.
> 
> Para nada creo que tenga mas peso, Jason es mucho mas conocido que el charcutero Myers. Mas de una vez me han preguntado si es el de las salchichas. . No te discuto que fuese el punto de partida, pero en cuanto a la repercusion alcanzada creo que gana Viernes 13 de calle.




En España y Europa si, Jason tiene más repercusión, entre otras cosas porque hallowen se estrenó después en España a pesar de ser realizada antes que viernes 13.
En Estados Unidos ambas franquicias son conocidas pero más la de Halloween.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Un documento gráfico excepcional, véase la coordinación y buen hacer de los animalitos.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> me acabo de reincorporar del suelo me he quedado dormido y me he caido de la silla



Vives al limite atasco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (15 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Lepanto > Contraarmada > Cartagena de Indias > Malta >Terceras > Canarias > Salvador de Bahía > Dunas*



Esta última que pongo de *Dunas* la incluyo junto a las otras a pesar de haber sido una derrota. Bueno, realmente no fue ni una batalla ni una huida, sino las dos cosas a la vez. Y a mayor gloria de *D. Antonio de Oquendo* y los pocos barcos que pudo salvar. *Ocurrió en 1640.*

En cuanto a la Guerra contra Flandes, las distintas treguas entre la Monarquía Universal y los Rebeldes no solían alcanzar a la batalla marítima. O si alcanzaba, unos y otros hacían lo indecible por seguir luchando. La Pax Hispánica, ese acuerdo destinado a ser tan solo duradero.

España todavía contaba con flotas diversas y no se había producido una unificación reglamentaria y de calado de las escuadras.

Por distintos avatares, los españoles terminaron con sus barcos apostados en Dover. Durante un tiempo. Los holandeses aguardaban su oportunidad y los ingleses, en un acto de lo más INFAME, HACIA UNOS Y HACIA OTROS, se mantuvieron neutrales y pusieron sus barcos entre medias de unos y otros.

Pues bien, los barcos españoles, seriamente dañados y desde UN PAÍS EXTRANJERO, CON LO QUE ESO SUPONE PARA LA MORAL DE LA TROPA, tuvieron que salir escopetados de los puertos. Las inclemencias del tiempo se cebaron con ellos, a lo que se unió la pujanza de las armadas holandesas por aquella época. Amberes, Haarlem, Breda... Sí que estaban escocidos, sí.

Al final, entre cañonazos (los holandeses no solían luchar al abordaje, como bien hicieron los Españoles frente al turco el siglo pasado) y el mal tiempo, casi todos los barcos fueron hundidos o apresados y ni una decena llegaron hasta puerto español, entre ellos el de Antonio de Oquendo. Solos unos pocos barcos pudieron ATRAVESAR A SUS ADVERSARIOS, QUE ESO ES LO QUE HACE GRANDE LO QUE SUCEDIÓ.

Fue una gran gesta.


----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Esta noche seguimos con el lustro que tanto está gustando.

Lamento deciros que @SNB Superstar sigue esperando juicio por lo de meterle los huevos en la boca al perro, en cuanto que tenga noticias os cuento.


Esta noche la entradilla corre a cargo del cinéfilo y músico adicto @melf

Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Hay que tener en cuenta que los hamsters roboroskys requieren de cuidados especiales.

Que monos son.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

El cine antiguo me produce nostalgia de siempre, actores que han envejecido, han muerto, momentos que nunca volverán...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

El tiempo se deshace en nuestras manos, nunca se detiene, si quieres puedes no mirar drogandote por ejemplo, pero cuando vuelvas el tiempo habrá seguido pasando...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El cine antiguo me produce nostalgia de siempre, actores que han envejecido, han muerto, momentos que nunca volverán...




Si, y el de los 80/90 que les conocimos de jóvenes cua do éramos niños verlos ya ser ancianos impresiona.

Me pasó con los Cazafantasmas más allá, fue verles y pensar, esto no son ya personas que dejaron de ser jóvenes, son ancianos.

La vida continúa.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que los hamsters roboroskys requieren de cuidados especiales.
> 
> Que monos son.



No sabia yo que tuviera tantos cuidados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> El tiempo se deshace en nuestras manos, nunca se detiene, si quieres puedes no mirar drogandote por ejemplo, pero cuando vuelvas el tiempo habrá seguido pasando...




Que te pasa hoy

No conocíamos esta faceta tuya entre filósofo y nostálgico.


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que te pasa hoy
> 
> No conocíamos esta faceta tuya entre filósofo y nostálgico.



Tiene un aire entre Platon y Aristoteles


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

A menudo al errante, extenuado por el exilio, le llega la piedad de Dios, amor compasivo, aunque, bregando amargamente en mares invernales con el remo batiente en la ola helada, desterrado y desamparado, huyó del Destino. Así dice el errante, recordando miseria, desastres funestos y muerte de su gente:

«A menudo cuando rompía el día, a menudo al amanecer, solo e infeliz lamenté mi desdicha. [10] Nadie vive, no queda ningún camarada a quien pueda abrirle completamente el corazón. He aprendido ciertamente que la marca de un hombre es mantener el secreto y cerrar los labios, ¡piense lo que quiera! Pues la cuita del corazón no resiste al Destino; un espíritu desfalleciente no gana ayuda. Los hombres ávidos de honor entierran sus penas en lo hondo del pecho.

«Así yo también, a menudo, en la adversidad le he puesto grillos a mis sentimientos, lejos de mi gente, [20] desterrado y desgraciado, desde los días de antaño, cuando la oscura tierra cubrió el rostro de mi querido señor, y yo zarpé, con el corazón afligido, hacia mares invernales en busca de un señor de oro, por si lejos o cerca vivía uno que me favoreciera con regalo en el salón de hidromiel y consuelo en el tormento.

«Quien la sufre sabe qué amarga compañera, hombro con hombro, puede ser la pena, cuando los amigos ya no están. Su fortuna es el exilio, no regalos de fino oro; un corazón que está helado, [30] muerta la gracia de la tierra. Y sueña con los hombres del salón, la distribución del tesoro, los días de juventud, cuando el señor daba la bienvenida al brindis y al banquete. Pero ese regocijo ha desaparecido, y nunca más llegará el querido consejo de camarada y rey.

«Incluso en sueños la pena lo asalta, y soñando abraza de nuevo a su querido señor, la cabeza en la rodilla, la mano en la rodilla, postrado lealmente, jurando fidelidad como en tiempos ya remotos. Luego del sueño se despierta solitario, [40] contemplando extensiones grises de proceloso mar, aves marinas bañándose con las alas extendidas, mientras acechan tormentas de granizo y nieve torrencial. Más amargo es entonces el suplicio de su desgracia, la añoranza del amado: se renueva su dolor. Las figuras de los suyos toman forma en el silencio; arrebatado los saluda; con regocijo examina a los viejos camaradas recordados. Pero se desvanecen en el aire sin palabra de saludo que le alegre el corazón. Entonces de nuevo la pena se apodera de él; [50] y denodadamente empuja a su fatigada alma una vez más a la brega del proceloso mar.

«No hay que maravillarse, por tanto, en todo el mundo, si una sombra acecha mi espíritu cuando medito sobre los destinos de los hombres: cómo uno a uno los altivos guerreros desaparecen de los salones que los conocían, y día a día toda esta tierra envejece y se hunde en la muerte. Nadie puede conocer la sabiduría hasta que muchos inviernos han sido su destino. Un sabio es paciente, [60] no pronto a airarse ni presto a hablar; ni demasiado débil ni demasiado intrépido en la guerra; ni temeroso ni ávido, ni demasiado deseoso de riqueza, ni demasiado impetuoso en la promesa hasta que conozca el destino. Un guerrero debe aguardar cuando alardea hasta que sepa con seguridad la suerte de su espíritu.

«Un sabio ponderará lo terrible que es ese destino cuando toda la riqueza de este mundo esté arrasada y ruinosa, igual que ahora, en todas partes, por las regiones de la tierra, hay muros cubiertos de escarcha y barridos por los vientos. [70] Las almenas se desmoronan, los salones de vino decaen; tristes y callados los héroes duermen donde la altiva hueste calló junto al muro que defendía. Unos libraron batalla en su largo viaje final; a uno se lo llevó un ave sobre el ondulante mar; a uno lo mató el lobo gris; a uno un doloroso guerrero lamentablemente lo entregó al abrazo de la tumba. El Guardián de los hombres ha arrasado este mundo hasta que el sonido de la música y la fiesta ha callado y estas estructuras construidas por gigantes han quedado vacías de vida.

[80] «El que medite sobre estas desoladas ruinas y pondere profundamente esta vida tenebrosa, debe cavilar sobre las viejas leyendas de batalla y derramamiento de sangre, y sombrío el ánimo que le agita el corazón: «¿Dónde está ahora el guerrero? ¿Dónde está el caballo de batalla? ¿La donación del tesoro, y la celebración de la fiesta? ¡Ay! la reluciente jarra de cerveza, el guerrero ataviado con la cota de malla, el príncipe en su esplendor... ¡esos días se precipitaron hace mucho tiempo en la noche del pasado como si nunca hubieran existido!» Y ahora solo queda, como monumento a los guerreros, [90] un muro maravillosamente alto con formas de sierpes talladas. Tormentas de lanzas de fresno han golpeado a los guerreros, carnicería de las armas y del Destino conquistador.

«Las tormentas azotan ahora estas murallas de piedra; la nieve ventosa y la furia del invierno envuelven la tierra; las sombras de la noche caen tenebrosamente amenazantes, desde el norte enviando rabioso granizo con ira sobre los hombres. La desgracia llena el reino de la tierra, y los decretos del Destino trasforman el mundo. [100] Aquí la riqueza es efímera, los amigos son efímeros, el hombre es efímero, la joven es efímera; ¡todos los cimientos de la tierra fallarán!»

Así habló el sabio reflexionando en soledad. Buen hombre es el que guarda la fe. No debe precipitarse nunca a aliviar el pecho de su pesar, sino luchar con avidez por el remedio. Y dichoso el hombre que busca la misericordia del Padre celestial, nuestra fortaleza y entereza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A menudo al errante, extenuado por el exilio, le llega la piedad de Dios, amor compasivo, aunque, bregando amargamente en mares invernales con el remo batiente en la ola helada, desterrado y desamparado, huyó del Destino. Así dice el errante, recordando miseria, desastres funestos y muerte de su gente:
> 
> «A menudo cuando rompía el día, a menudo al amanecer, solo e infeliz lamenté mi desdicha. [10] Nadie vive, no queda ningún camarada a quien pueda abrirle completamente el corazón. He aprendido ciertamente que la marca de un hombre es mantener el secreto y cerrar los labios, ¡piense lo que quiera! Pues la cuita del corazón no resiste al Destino; un espíritu desfalleciente no gana ayuda. Los hombres ávidos de honor entierran sus penas en lo hondo del pecho.
> 
> ...



Tienes que ir puestisimo


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tienes que ir puestisimo



Soy un errante, el tiempo me arrastra...


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tienes que ir puestisimo



Que rule, que rule


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, y el de los 80/90 que les conocimos de jóvenes cua do éramos niños verlos ya ser ancianos impresiona.
> 
> Me pasó con los Cazafantasmas más allá, fue verles y pensar, esto no son ya personas que dejaron de ser jóvenes, son ancianos.
> 
> La vida continúa.



Te das cuenta de que cada vez se mueren mas famosos. Son parte de nuestra cultura y estan desapareciendo. La forqué para un joven de 15 años no es nadie, pero para nosotros era alguien cotidiano, y ya no esta...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Soy un errante, el tiempo me arrastra...



Creo que después de @Epsilon69 ya se a quien realizaré la entrevista....


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Que rule, que rule


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que después de @Epsilon69 ya se a quien realizaré la entrevista....



yo tmb voto a ese


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Te das cuenta de que cada vez se mueren mas famosos. Son parte de nuestra cultura y estan desapareciendo. La forqué para un joven de 15 años no es nadie, pero para nosotros era alguien cotidiano, y ya no esta...



Tampoco te creas, yo fui adolescente a finales de lo 90 principios de los 2000, lo que ocurre es que los noventeros absorvimos en España la cultura ochentera de usa porque la globalización todavía no había echo acto de presencia en España, yo de esta mujer tengo pocos o nulos recuerdos, también porque nunca he sido demasiado fan del cine español.

Pero si, ver envejecer a aquellos que parecían inmortales es llamativo, hace un año por casualidad vi una imagen de Brad Pitt en un telediario, lo vi no mayor, si no persona de la tercera edad, si el envejece ya nadie es inmortal pensé.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Kim Novak me producia una fuerte nostalgia de un tiempo que nunca sucedió. La veia en las peliculas de hiscok en la2 y joder decia, quiero pasar el resto de mi vida con esta tia, pero me daba cuenta de ella estaba en un momento distinto, ahora seria una vieja (no busqueis fotos actuales). Pero me refiero a la sensacion de la imposibilidad de alcanzar eso que quieres porque ya simplemente no existe. Es un drama....


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Gente que se divertia a orillas de thamesis a finales del siglo XIX ya no existe, todos han muerto. Que es vivir? Una ilusion espacio temporal? @atasco ayudanos, cual es el sentido de la vida?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> yo tmb voto a ese



A quien?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Dic 2021)

El fin del año 1979 nos deja esta joya épica de la música


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A quien?



El hamster se referia a ti el proximo en entrevistar


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> El hamster se referia a ti el proximo en entrevistar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> El fin del año 1979 nos deja esta joya épica de la música



JOYAZA


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Por sierto, de que iba la noche?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Hola?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Dic 2021)

Venga, que ya no hablo mas del paso de tiempo, contestar venga...


----------



## xilebo (15 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por sierto, de que iba la noche?



va de 1975 al 1980 y la proxima vez q entres en el hilo preguntando si hay entrevista, sera la tuya


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Tuve un hamster de pequeño, me gustaban mucho, pero resulto ser una hamster preñada, parió y hizo una cosa que no olvidaré, se comió a sus crias. Fue algo horrible...

Hasta aqui mi aportacion al tema


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tuve un hamster de pequeño, me gustaban mucho, pero resulto ser una hamster preñada, parió y hizo una cosa que no olvidaré, se comió a sus crias. Fue algo horrible...
> 
> Hasta aqui mi aportacion al tema



Madre mia, que horror, se comen a las crias


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Que bien...


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que bien...



Pues ha quedao buena noche


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## atasco (16 Dic 2021)

yo me autovoto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por sierto, de que iba la noche?



1975-1980.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo me autovoto



hablando del rey de roma, por la puerta asoma  cuidado esta noche con la silla, las carga el diablo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Deberías ver hamster world, sin construcciones con trampas muy logradas.


----------



## atasco (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> hablando del rey de roma, por la puerta asoma  cuidado esta noche con la silla, las carga el diablo



hoy me hen pegada o una buena


----------



## atasco (16 Dic 2021)

las pastilllas si aguantas el sueño derrepente rte despiertas en el suelo


----------



## atasco (16 Dic 2021)

estoy muy enganchado a internet


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1975-1980.



Yo vivia en carabanche alto en esa epoca. Era un sitio muy entretenido para un niño, ruinas de la guerra civil, edificios a medio hacer, fogatas a las que tirabamos uralita para que explotara, yonkis atrancando la peluqueria...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Las españolas vacunan a sus crías con Pfizer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo vivia en carabanche alto en esa epoca. Era un sitio muy entretenido para un niño, ruinas de la guerra civil, edificios a medio hacer, fogatas a las que tirabamos uralita para que explotara, yonkis atrancando la peluqueria...




No te veía yo a ti madrileño.

Lavapiés en los 90 también resultó ser entretenido...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Tenia un amigo que se los compraba para dárselos a su serpiente. Asqueroso.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Las españolas vacunan a sus crías con Pfizer.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Jojojo


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo vivia en carabanche alto en esa epoca. Era un sitio muy entretenido para un niño, ruinas de la guerra civil, edificios a medio hacer, fogatas a las que tirabamos uralita para que explotara, yonkis atrancando la peluqueria...



Y la delicuencia juvenil estaba por las nubes en aquella epoca


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

A mi nunca me pareció un sitio peligroso, era mi barrio, nací alli. A veces nos ibamos a buscar a los gitanillos de pan bendito y les robabamos todo


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Luego venian los hermanos mayores a buscarnos por el barrio


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Un ambiente sano. No como ahora, que los padres llevan al colegio a los niños... Nosotros ibamos solos al cole en la otra punta del barrio, a comprar el pan y estabamos siempre en la calle porque las casas eran una mierda...


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A mi nunca me pareció un sitio peligroso, era mi barrio, nací alli. A veces nos ibamos a buscar a los gitanillos de pan bendito y les robabamos todo



Edge de joven con su pandilla en su barrio


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Amen


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> A mi nunca me pareció un sitio peligroso, era mi barrio, nací alli. A veces nos ibamos a buscar a los gitanillos de pan bendito y les robabamos todo



Si que lo era, pero la juventud te hace no tener miedo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Toby el niño con alas (1978).
> 
> El final de la película con el que media infancia de los años 70 y 80 se quedó traumatizada*




Que cojones acabo de ver


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Rumano o gitano ?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Tenia una vecina de mi edad que su madre era muy moderna, fumaba, y era mu amiga de mi madre.. Siempre ibamos, y nosotros jugagamos en su habitacion. La niña tenia un peine de la nancy de juguete, y se lo frotaba contra el coño (6 años). Aquello olia raro... Un dia la madre volvió antes de tiempo y nos pillo con ella espatarrada... No volvi a ver a la niña. Yo no hice nada ni entedia que problema habia... En aquella epoca nos educabamos sexualmente solitos. Otro dia os cuento lo de mi prima ***** en el pajar del pueblo...


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Tenia una vecina de mi edad que su madre era muy moderna, fumaba, y era mu amiga de mi madre.. Siempre ibamos, y nosotros jugagamos en su habitacion. La niña tenia un peine de la nancy de juguete, y se lo frotaba contra el coño (6 años). Aquello olia raro... Un dia la madre volvió antes de tiempo y nos pillo con ella espatarrada... No volvi a ver a la niña. Yo no hice nada ni entedia que problema habia... En aquella epoca nos educabamos sexualmente solitos. Otro dia os cuento lo de mi prima ***** en el pajar del pueblo...



Esa es tu "prima la pelá"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Un ambiente sano. No como ahora, que los padres llevan al colegio a los niños... Nosotros ibamos solos al cole en la otra punta del barrio, a comprar el pan y estabamos siempre en la calle porque las casas eran una mierda...




Es que antes incluso en los barrios chungos veías a los críos jugar en la calle, creo que la mía fue la última generación que hizo eso.

En la mía había videojuegos y tal, pero aún así salíamos, internet fue quien acabo con aquello.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Con 10 años ya habia visto mas coños que en los 10 siguientes. Todas las amigas de mi madre tenian hijas, un monton de primas, todas querian enseñarme su futuro instrumento de sumision...


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que antes incluso en los barrios chungos veías a los críos jugar en la calle, creo que la mía fue la última generación que hizo eso.
> 
> En la mía había videojuegos y tal, pero aún así salíamos, internet fue quien acabo con aquello.



Sii eso es verdad, en casi todos los barrios siempre se veian niños en las calles jugando todo el dia, hasta la noche. Hasta que llego la play y se acabo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii eso es verdad, en casi todos los barrios siempre se veian niños en las calles jugando todo el dia, hasta la noche. Hasta que llego la play y se acabo




No fue la play, fue internet y el drama fue completo con la smartphones


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No fue la play, fue internet y el drama fue completo con la smartphones



Siii es verdad el internet fue la causa mayor y bueno los smartphones la puntilla ya


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii es verdad el internet fue la causa mayor y bueno los smartphones la puntilla ya



Pues esperate cuando llegue el metaverso ese y vayamos todos con las gafas de realidad aumentada...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Los domingos por la tarde en la 2...


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pues esperate cuando llegue el metaverso ese y vayamos todos con las gafas de realidad aumentada...



Jajajajajaja eso es verdad, no tardara mucho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Recuerdo el boom dragón ball, recuerdo los fascículos en VHS de mangamania con Akira y ninja scroll, también recuerdo el segundo fascículo con urutsukidoji en VHS, aquello me hizo ver el mundo de otra manera, hombres -bestia copuladores, con penes gigantes que absorvian personas... Ese fascículo de mangamania me costó 1999 pesetas, yo estuve una año alquilando la película a los de mi clase por 350 pesetas los tres días.


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sick, estas Navidades te voy a regalar este perchero de pared para el hall
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 871580


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajajaja eso es verdad, no tardara mucho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Aún recuerdo con cierta añoranza cuando me registre en el foro, con mi primer hilo "creo que mi perro es homosexual", y aquí estamos, han pasado tantas cosas en estos 6 meses.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

yo tendría unos 14 años, era la segunda entrega de la colección, llegue a casa puse el VHS, en la anterior entrega ya te venía el trailer y aquello parecía que iba a tener mucha acción y eso, parecía una película de cazadores de bichos raros....en cuanto que empecé a ver pollas voladoras me quedé en shock, pare el VHS y me fui a casa de una amigo, la pusimos desde el principio y el también quedó impresionado, no habíamos visto nada igual, no teníamos Internet, ni móviles, fue un descubrimiento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

No recuerdo nada de lo que as puesto

Yo lo que más recuerdo es un tío en una morgue de un hospital, se levanta, se transforma en una especie de bicho, le mete un tentáculo a una enfermera obtiene su energía y le sale un pene gigante que va absorviendo a la gente del hospital hasta que acaba destruyéndolo todo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No recuerdo nada de lo que as puesto
> 
> Yo lo que más recuerdo es un tío en una morgue de un hospital, se levanta, se transforma en una especie de bicho, le mete un tentáculo a una enfermera obtiene su energía y le sale un pene gigante que va absorviendo a la gente del hospital hasta que acaba destruyéndolo todo.



esa era la I


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Dic 2021)

esa era la II,salia hasta Hitler y todo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Dic 2021)

vi la I y la II (algunos trozos) con los amigos.,tendria 14 0 15 años y nos quedamos flipando ,pero también como nos reimos.Ylos padres diciendo" como se rien los jodios,esa peli que les han prestado tiene que ser muy divertida" si si


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (16 Dic 2021)

no la conozco pero bonitos dibujos,tú vestida en plan cuero con las botas la gorra y la fusta tienes que verte impresionante


----------



## atasco (16 Dic 2021)

interactuo mas en el foro que en la vida real, y me caido de la silla


----------



## melf (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta noche seguimos con el lustro que tanto está gustando.
> 
> Lamento deciros que @SNB Superstar sigue esperando juicio por lo de meterle los huevos en la boca al perro, en cuanto que tenga noticias os cuento.
> 
> ...



Va a quedar para otra ocasion, hoy se ha complicado mucho el dia.


----------



## melf (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Solo en la más absoluta oscuridad puede surgir la luz...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Solo en la más absoluta oscuridad puede surgir la luz...




Buenos días, sigues desfasando?


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Dic 2021)

Buena época en lo músical y en el cine fueron los 70. Curiosamente, en los noventa ambos artes dieron cierto bajonazo.

En los 90 depende de a quien le preguntes. A mí, personalmente, me gustan más que los 80, pero bueno...

Luego ya de los 2000 en adelante, Hamparte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Va a quedar para otra ocasion, hoy se ha complicado mucho el dia.




Te emplazó para esta noche


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Dic 2021)

No sé si alguien ha puesto algo sobre estás pelis.

Qué opináis de que Kramer contra Kramer le arrebatara la estatuilla a Apocalypse Now? Pregunto porque no he visto la primera, luego no puedo opinar de nada.

Según leí, Kramer contra Kramer mostraba una América más en consonancia con lo que la gente y lo poderosos querían que se viera. Además, que ese año se estaban regulando leyes de protección a la familia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buena época en lo músical y en el cine fueron los 70. Curiosamente, en los noventa ambos artes dieron cierto bajonazo.
> 
> En los 90 depende de a quien le preguntes. A mí, personalmente, me gustan más que los 80, pero bueno...
> 
> Luego ya de los 2000 en adelante, Hamparte.




Si, en mi opinión a partir del 2000 la cosa en las artes empeoró mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sé si alguien ha puesto algo sobre estás pelis.
> 
> Qué opináis de que Kramer contra Kramer le arrebatara la estatuilla a Apocalypse Now? Pregunto porque no he visto la primera, luego no puedo opinar de nada.
> 
> Según leí, Kramer contra Kramer mostraba una América más en consonancia con lo que la gente y lo poderosos querían que se viera. Además, que ese año se estaban regulando leyes de protección a la familia.




Kramer VS kramer salió en un momento donde el tema familia y divorcios era muy presente en EEUU, luego apocalipsis nos te podrá gustar más o menos, la versión del director es demasiado larga, pero técnicamente es una película adelantada a su tiempo, una maravilla en mi opinión, luego como película también me parece superior en el resto de apartados.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kramer VS kramer salió en un momento donde el tema familia y divorcios era muy presente en EEUU, luego apocalipsis nos te podrá gustar más o menos, la versión del director es demasiado larga, pero técnicamente es una película adelantada a su tiempo, una maravilla en mi opinión, luego como película también me parece superior en el resto de apartados.



En el 80 a Toro Salvaje se lo quitaron.

El bueno de Marty, pero es lo que hay. Hombre, hay que tener en cuenta que mostraba muchas escenas demasiado explícitas de maltrato en el seno familiar. Sigo pensando, hasta que alguien me demuestre lo contrario, que por esas cosas le han despojado de tantos galardones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En el 80 a Toro Salvaje se lo quitaron.
> 
> El bueno de Marty, pero es lo que hay. Hombre, hay que tener en cuenta que mostraba muchas escenas demasiado explícitas de maltrato en el seno familiar. Sigo pensando, hasta que alguien me demuestre lo contrario, que por esas cosas le han despojado de tantos galardones.



Creo que toro salvaje su "problema" si es que es un problema, es que narrativamente es una película difícil o mejor dicho poco agradecida para el espectador, claro que es muy buena pero marca una línea entre la propia película y el espectador que hace que la experiencia no sea agradecida.


----------



## melf (16 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sé si alguien ha puesto algo sobre estás pelis.
> 
> Qué opináis de que Kramer contra Kramer le arrebatara la estatuilla a Apocalypse Now? Pregunto porque no he visto la primera, luego no puedo opinar de nada.
> 
> Según leí, Kramer contra Kramer mostraba una América más en consonancia con lo que la gente y lo poderosos querían que se viera. Además, que ese año se estaban regulando leyes de protección a la familia.



En mi opinion ni una ni otra. Kramer contra kramer me parecio un Estrenos TV venido a mas y Apocalypse Now otro toston del pelma del Coppola.


----------



## melf (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te emplazó para esta noche



 Para la semana. Mañana tengo otro dia complicado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para la semana. Mañana tengo otro dia complicado.




Esquirol!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

@Sick Sad World
Te cito porque estoy interesado en recuperar cosas como roujin z, aplesed, 3*3ojos. , Dublegum crisis y cosas por el estilo en buena calidad y castellano.

¿Sabes de algún sitio para descargar o ver?


----------



## Edge2 (16 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, sigues desfasando?



Que pasó anoche, me duele la cabeza...


----------



## atasco (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que pasó anoche, me duele la cabeza...



a mi tambien tio


----------



## Euron G. (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero me refiero a la sensacion de la imposibilidad de alcanzar eso que quieres porque ya simplemente no existe. Es un drama....



Cada vez que recuerdo LOS TETONES que tenía una ex-novia..Y ya se fueron, nunca más existirán, se cayeron, envejecieron, se perdieron en la niebla del tiempo. Qué triste.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Venga vamos arrancando otra noche más, vamos con la entradilla, haber si esta noche es remember o mística como ayer.


Tienes cagalera como yo?

También es por culpa del turrón suchard?.



Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


El hámster os invoca nocturnos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que pasó anoche, me duele la cabeza...



Te pusiste a filosofear


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Te pusiste a filosofear




Tenía que ir fino sabes, y yo que le tenía por un forero respetable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Posiblemente, no, que coño, el disco de rock más importante de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

Se que esto os gustará:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

El desteñido paria uno de los mejores discos de música disco:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

1979:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

No podía faltar 1977:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)

1979:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

1979:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

1980:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Este anuncio se nos va, al 82 pero como Spiderman esta de moda ahora mismo me ha parecido curioso ponerlo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Quieres tú enfermedad pulmonar?? En 1980 todo eso y mucho más era posible:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Yo no puedo estar sin el!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

**


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Dic 2021)

Ya que Estamos disco completo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Gracias por responder, yo que no estoy muy puesto en esto, si uso torrent lo hago desde otras páginas y con los enlaces me lo descarga, desde el propio programa de puede buscar?.


----------



## atasco (17 Dic 2021)

hola que tal estais?¿


----------



## escalador (17 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais?¿



Holaaa. Tomandome una copa antes de irme a dormir. Y vosotros?


----------



## escalador (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>



La última vez que compre un disco de iggi fue a finales de los 90


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Este vídeo es de música electrónica, con una temática que nuestro querido @Epsilon69 agradece, de mi pa ti epsi.


----------



## atasco (17 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Holaaa. Tomandome una copa antes de irme a dormir. Y vosotros?



yo me acabo de levantar de del suelo me he quedado dormido y me he caido de la silla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


>


----------



## melf (17 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esquirol!!!



   Algo de eso tambien hay, pero es cierto lo de los dias complicados.


----------



## melf (17 Dic 2021)

La primera cancion que recuerdo haber odiado.


----------



## melf (17 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Sick Sad World
> Te cito porque estoy interesado en recuperar cosas como roujin z, aplesed, 3*3ojos. , Dublegum crisis y cosas por el estilo en buena calidad y castellano.
> 
> ¿Sabes de algún sitio para descargar o ver?



No se si te ha contestado

Roujin Z

ROUJIN Z ANIME ESPAÑOL

El resto ni idea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> No se si te ha contestado
> 
> Roujin Z
> 
> ...


----------



## melf (17 Dic 2021)

Añado









Ver Película Appleseed Online Gratis (1988)


Aqui puedes ver la película Appleseed online y gratis en Español Latino, Castellano o Subtitulado. Mira Appleseed En HD sin cortes.




cinetux.nu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Añado
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks!

Cómo encontráis estas cosas?.


----------



## melf (17 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thanks!
> 
> Cómo encontráis estas cosas?.



En mi caso buscando en las paginas que uso habitualmente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> En mi caso buscando en las paginas que uso habitualmente.




Deseamos más informacion


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> yo me acabo de levantar de del suelo me he quedado dormido y me he caido de la silla



Dos noches seguidas Atasco, pon un cojin o algo al lado de la silla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este vídeo es de música electrónica, con una temática que nuestro querido @Epsilon69 agradece, de mi pa ti epsi.



Quien fuera perro. A la perra le han dado pero bien.


----------



## melf (17 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deseamos más informacion



-HDfull (requiere registro)
-Dilo
-Entrepeliculas y series
-Cinetux


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> -HDfull (requiere registro)
> -Dilo
> -Entrepeliculas y series
> -Cinetux



- La Delgada Raja Roja
- Se Fue En Busca De Trabajo Y Le Comieron Lo De Abajo
- Tócamela Otra Vez, Sam
- Si Yo No Soy Curro Jiménez, Qué Hago Con Este Trabuco
- Rabocop, Mitad Hombre, Mitad Polla, Todo Policia
- Mujeres Al Borde De Un Ataque De Miembros


----------



## atasco (17 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Dos noches seguidas Atasco, pon un cojin o algo al lado de la silla



SIII EN LA BOLSA DE BASURA A MI DERECHA que fu hacia donde cai entre dos muebles vivo al limite de echo tengo algun cascorron en laa frente


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Dic 2021)

Nos os pasa que cuando escucháis Free Bird, no os dais cuenta y directamente vais al solo de guitarra?

Tuesday's Gone es un temazo de los Skynyrd muy lento, pero funciona. En cambio, Free Bird ha sido cogerla la eruditada y elevarla a la máxima categoría. Que sí, que me quito el sombrero por la guitarra pero cuanto más escucho la canción, más me parece un "Gñé". No mala, sino "Gñé".

Como la mejor canción del rock sureño que la ponen en la lista de Digital Dream Door.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches de viernes, vamos con la entradilla, pero antes un mensaje navideño:

Ya están las navidades cerca, como todas las navidades en mi casa daremos cobijo a un mendigo de la calle para sentirnos bien con nosotros mismos,
mi abuela que está senil perderá su collar de perlas, le echaremos la culpa al mendigo y le denunciaremos,
se tirará 10 años en la cárcel pero no pasa nada, encontraremos el collar en el dodotis de mi abuela y se lo diremos a la policía,
como resultado el mendigo saldrá de la cárcel y le volveremos a invitar a cenar.
A la mañana siguiente como ya no es noche buena el espíritu navideño desaparecerá e invitaremos al mendigo a que vuelva a la puta calle a pasar frío.
Y así amigos es como seremos felices con nosotros mismos.

Dicho esto hoy tras su espectacular debut a petición popul,ar @escalador nos deleita con la entradilla.

Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

Y recordad, la entrevista más esperada se aproxima " @Epsilon69 de heroinomano a activista canino".


----------



## Poseidón (18 Dic 2021)

Estaba haciendo zapping en la tele y en Mega estan echando Braveheart. Justo la cogi en el discurso de WW en la primera batalla.

Casi se me sale una lagrimilla, esa pelicula la veia yo cuando era un enano. Que buen cine se hacia antes y que maravillosos fueron los 80 y los 90.

He dicho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Estaba haciendo zapping en la tele y en Mega estan echando Braveheart. Justo la cogi en el discurso de WW en la primera batalla.
> 
> Casi se me sale una lagrimilla, esa pelicula la veia yo cuando era un enano. Que buen cine se hacia antes y que maravillosos fueron los 80 y los 90.
> 
> He dicho.



Braveheart me pareció muy correcta cuando la vi hace la tira de años, muchos años después la compré no se muy bien porque, y la volví a ver, las cosas buenas estaba en su sitio, la música, la cantidad de extras, la edición de cine de aventuras clásico e historia de venganza, pero otras cosas no me convencían, aunque debo decir que la película está muy bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Estaba haciendo zapping en la tele y en Mega estan echando Braveheart. Justo la cogi en el discurso de WW en la primera batalla.
> 
> Casi se me sale una lagrimilla, esa pelicula la veia yo cuando era un enano. Que buen cine se hacia antes y que maravillosos fueron los 80 y los 90.
> 
> He dicho.



Yo la vi en el cine. Estaba estudiando la carrera e iba con mis compis de piso o con alguna chortina. En el cine fue espectacular. Después en tele no me ha parecido para tanto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo la vi en el cine. Estaba estudiando la carrera e iba con mis compis de piso o con alguna chortina. En el cine fue espectacular. Después en tele no me ha parecido para tanto.




Con la misma temática gladiator me parece muy superior.


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Tienes tu Instagráns lleno de fotos con tus cientos de conocidos pero en tu último cumpleaños nadie se gastó 1 euro en un regalo?

Cada vez que tienes una cita con alguien necesitas programarte 10 alarmas distintas en el movil para que crea que te whatsappean y llaman? Y aún no sabes por qué sigues soltero?

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte... Para todo lo demás empiezan las noches en Burbuja!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Tienes tu Instagráns lleno de fotos con tus cientos de conocidos pero en tu último cumpleaños nadie se gastó 1 euro en un regalo?
> 
> Cada vez que tienes una cita con alguien necesitas programarte 10 alarmas distintas en el movil para que crea que te whatsappean y llaman? Y aún no sabes por qué sigues soltero?
> 
> Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte... Para todo lo demás empiezan las noches en Burbuja!!!!




Joder entre lo de primark y esto de Instagram menudo fichaje para las entradillassoberbio.


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder entre lo de primark y esto de Instagram menudo fichaje para las entradillassoberbio.



Jaja hoy no me noto muy inspirado... entre el cansancio la hora que es y que aún no me he tomado mi copita nocturna de rigor...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Jaja hoy no me noto muy inspirado... entre el cansancio la hora que es y que aún no me he tomado mi copita nocturna de rigor...




Si estamos escribiendo o viendo el hilo un viernes noche es que ya pasamos los 30 todos seguro 
A veces echo de menos una buena cerveza fresca, una coronita, ipa Alhambra o cosas así.

Ahora mismo si me bebo un cubata no soy persona en una semana, a partir de los 25 los cubatas ya no eran factibles en mi vida.


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si estamos escribiendo o viendo el hilo un viernes noche es que ya pasamos los 30 todos seguro
> A veces echo de menos una buena cerveza fresca, una coronita, ipa Alhambra o cosas así.
> 
> Ahora mismo si me bebo un cubata no soy persona en una semana, a partir de los 25 los cubatas ya no eran factibles en mi vida.



Pero te has vuelto abstemio? Que te lo impide?


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Pero te has vuelto abstemio? Que te lo impide?




Los cubatas que físicamente ya no puedo y me destrozan el estómago y la garganta.
La cerveza la tomo muyyyy de vez en cuando, y desde que deje el tabaco ya ni eso.

Siempre he pensado que todas estas cosas tienen su sentido en la juventud, después es intentar ganarle peldaños al paso del tiempo.


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los cubatas que físicamente ya no puedo y me destrozan el estómago y la garganta.
> La cerveza la tomo muyyyy de vez en cuando, y desde que deje el tabaco ya ni eso.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que todas estas cosas tienen su sentido en la juventud, después es intentar ganarle peldaños al paso del tiempo.



Bueno depende. Yo bebo para relajarme del trabajo, desconectar y coger el sueño. Y solo vino, o algún licor, todo lo que lleve gas ya nada que tb me jode el estomago. Los 30 son los nuevos 80


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


>




La canción la conocía, imagino que como todo el mundo por los anuncios de colonia, no imaginaba que lo protagonizaba una mujer puesta hasta arriba de tripis


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

Temazo 1975:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La canción la conocía, imagino que como todo el mundo por los anuncios de colonia, no imaginaba que lo protagonizaba una mujer puesta hasta arriba de tripis



Anuncios de colonia??? Creo aue es conocida por una película Cumbres borrascosas, a ver si hay gente que viviera en esa epoca y lo pueda confirmar.


----------



## melf (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rainbow



Oohh rainbow


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)

Jajaja
A mi me mola mucho su voz de contralto super profunda, podria poner unas cuantas canciones suyas pero no son de esTos años.

Creo que tiene una hije trans super derroida, que con lo que cuida Cher su imagen no se como no le da verguenza tener eso por hije y salir en fotos con el


----------



## escalador (18 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los cubatas que físicamente ya no puedo y me destrozan el estómago y la garganta.
> La cerveza la tomo muyyyy de vez en cuando, y desde que deje el tabaco ya ni eso.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que todas estas cosas tienen su sentido en la juventud, después es intentar ganarle peldaños al paso del tiempo.



Entre esto y lo de la colonia, las dudas sobre tu genetica cobran fuerza.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Entre esto y lo de la colonia, las dudas sobre tu genetica cobran fuerza.




Iros a la playa


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Oohh rainbow



Roonie James Dio ha arreglado todas las bandas por las que ha pasado. No hay que tenerle en cuenta los discos que sacó a finales de los 80 con Dio (uno concretamente soso de cojones del 87, por ejemplo), pero todo lo demás, muy muy bien hecho.

Holy Diver empieza muy bien con Scream out and Shout y la canción homónima.

En el 80 ganó a los puntos a Ozzy Osbourne, cantando en la banda en la que éste estaba, por cierto.

Hace ya casi 12 años que nos dejó, en 2010.


----------



## melf (18 Dic 2021)

De propina este SUPER TEMAZO, que aunque se publicase en el 81 seguro que se compuso antes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Roonie James Dio ha arreglado todas las bandas por las que ha pasado. No hay que tenerle en cuenta los discos que sacó a finales de los 80 con Dio (uno concretamente soso de cojones del 87, por ejemplo), pero todo lo demás, muy muy bien hecho.
> 
> Holy Diver empieza muy bien con Scream out and Shout y la canción homónima.
> 
> ...




Que cabron parece una wikipedia andante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

Vamos camaradas ya estamos a sábado, hoy no se que me depara el día, no sé si ir al cine, o ir al hostal de la conchita, lo que si es seguro es que voy a empezar mi sesión de troleo en el foro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los cubatas que físicamente ya no puedo y me destrozan el estómago y la garganta.
> La cerveza la tomo muyyyy de vez en cuando, y desde que deje el tabaco ya ni eso.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que todas estas cosas tienen su sentido en la juventud, después es intentar ganarle peldaños al paso del tiempo.



Sasto. A los 20 te entra todo. A partir de los 30 te sienta mal casi todo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Anuncios de colonia??? Creo aue es conocida por una película Cumbres borrascosas, a ver si hay gente que viviera en esa epoca y lo pueda confirmar.



Para los que nacimos después o éramos unos críos es la típica canción que escuchas en canciones de colonia para mujeres que también parece que se meten varios tripis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. A los 20 te entra todo. A partir de los 30 te sienta mal casi todo.



Yo dejé los cubatas a los 25 era tomarme dos copas y me pasaba tres días echo polvo con resaca, ya el coste / beneficio no tenía sentido.

Aún no de cómo aguantaba las resacas de empalmada al trabajo de joven


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo dejé los cubatas a los 25 era tomarme dos copas y me pasaba tres días echo polvo con resaca, ya el coste / beneficio no tenía sentido.
> 
> Aún no de cómo aguantaba las resacas de empalmada al trabajo de joven



Y no tan joven. Yo hasta hace 10 años era capaz de pasarme todo el día fuera de casa. Ahora llego hasta los huevos del trabajo y sin mi siesta no soy nadie.


----------



## melf (18 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo dejé los cubatas a los 25 era tomarme dos copas y me pasaba tres días echo polvo con resaca, ya el coste / beneficio no tenía sentido.
> 
> Aún no de cómo aguantaba las resacas de empalmada al trabajo de joven



   A los 25 todavia estaba estudiando. Sobre el resto correre un tupido velo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Dic 2021)

Me encuentro viendo una gran película....
Street fighter la última batalla!!!!
Viva van-dame!!!!!!!!

Ejem, procedemos con la entradilla:

Eras de los que pensabas que seagal era mejor que van-dame?

Eras de los que pensabas que seagal estaba fuerte pero no gordo?


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Vamos invocando, que los sábados siempre son duros por aquí


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Edge2 (18 Dic 2021)

Yo estoy en el sobre, me duele la cabeza, creo que he pillado algo...


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo estoy en el sobre, me duele la cabeza, creo que he pillado algo...



Uyy eso va a ser un virus, paracetamol y mucha agua


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo estoy en el sobre, me duele la cabeza, creo que he pillado algo...




La variante esa con nombre de transformer decepticon...

Yo he dejado la película a media hora para el final, me estaba divirtiendo mucho, en mi juventud me daba verguenza ajena, como cambian las cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

1974, está completa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Serie cutre de cojones, con todos vosotros la maravillas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

1975


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La variante esa con nombre de transformer decepticon...
> 
> Yo he dejado la película a media hora para el final, me estaba divirtiendo mucho, en mi juventud me daba verguenza ajena, como cambian las cosas.



¿Cómo ves esa mierda?

Por cierto hay una peli nueva de Mortal Kombat.


----------



## melf (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Serie cutre de cojones, con todos vosotros la maravillas:



No estaba nada mal. Yo vi alguna reposicion no hace demasiado y me parecio bastante aceptable.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Dic 2021)

Noche especial paranoia esperando el discurso de Pedrito


----------



## melf (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (19 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Noche especial paranoia esperando el discurso de Pedrito



   Estoy deseando que den las 11, a ver que tiene que contarnos.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Estoy deseando que den las 11, a ver que tiene que contarnos.



Que ha pachao?

No me digáis esas cosas, tengo miedo.

Cuidad de vuestros mayores.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Dic 2021)

__





Música - Smash Mouth- I'm a believer y All Stars (2001)


Pues nada, uno de los últimos hilos conmemorativos del año. 20 añitos de estas dos canciones. Alguien puede explicar exactamente qué tiene esta gente a nivel musical? Porque yo, no lo veo. Gracias. Se pueden poner temas similares, anécdotas, etc.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Merluzo (19 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que ha pachao?
> 
> No me digáis esas cosas, tengo miedo.
> 
> Cuidad de vuestros mayores.



Y pase lo que pase, si podéis, pasad la navidad con vuestra familia o colegas, diga lo que diga el pijopajo de nuestro presi en un rato.


----------



## Merluzo (19 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## melf (19 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que ha pachao?
> 
> No me digáis esas cosas, tengo miedo.
> 
> Cuidad de vuestros mayores.



Que yo sepa todavia nada, pero parece que nuestro querido presidente tiene algo importante que contarnos.


----------



## melf (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Merluzo (19 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Que yo sepa todavia nada, pero parece que nuestro querido presidente tiene algo importante que contarnos.



Encima viene a mi comunidad con el falcon a tocar los cojones... ¿No puede teletrabajar, el pedro éste de los cojones, en aras de la sostenibilidad, el ecologismo y esas mierdas?

Me acostaré en breves sin restricciones y ya me huelo que al levantarme algo habrá cambiado. Da tanto asco como canguelo, la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Buenos días, los sábados y en general los fines de semana no suele haber mucho movimiento por aquí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Serie cutre de cojones, con todos vosotros la maravillas:



Buenas peras, no como la Gal Gadot. Si el trailer es así de penoso no quiero ni imaginarme la serie. Aunque en la época, visto ahora, todo era muy penoso. Flash Gordon ahora te parece para retrasados mentales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Lo dicho: quien fuera perro. Te ves una perra por la calle y te la jincas. Aunque la competencia es feroz.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo dicho: quien fuera perro. Te ves una perra por la calle y te la jincas. Aunque la competencia es feroz.




No se yo, si el premio es estar expuesto a otros machos y que te den una paliza, lo mismo prefiero nuestro sistema.

Edito: Perros con VIH por doquier en la India.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se yo, si el premio es estar expuesto a otros machos y que te den una paliza, lo mismo prefiero nuestro sistema.
> 
> Edito: Perros con VIH por doquier en la India.



Todo tiene su riesgo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Estoy en el cine para ver la película de la mamadou y el Spiderman, esta noche tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva.


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy en el cine para ver la película de la mamadou y el Spiderman, esta noche tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva.



aparecen otros espiderman


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

yo estoy pensando la forma mas indolora que haya y es pastillas y alkol y mdma por la tocha, hasta llegar al ataque convulsibo que ya me paso una vez me duro casi 1 minuto pero tenia al cerebro soltando hormonas del placer a p8unta pala


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Exacto, corro el riesgo en mis propias venas, vivo al limite para traeros jugosas exclusivas, voy a donde nadie se atreve a ir.

Obiwanchernobil al límite!!!!


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy en el cine para ver la película de la mamadou y el Spiderman, esta noche tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva.



No la he visto, pero he escuchado que es la mejor de todas de Spiderman, ya nos contaras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> No la he visto, pero he escuchado que es la mejor de todas de Spiderman, ya nos contaras



Mis alumnos han ido todos en masa a verla. Mañana me la contarán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mis alumnos han ido todos en masa a verla. Mañana me la contarán.




De que eres profesor gañan?


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

hola busco amigos de madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Arrancamos en domingo:


Te gusta llevar más mascarilla?

Crees que es un accesorio de moda que conjunta con la ropa?.


Pues lo siento, pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Cabe recordar que @SNB Superstar aún está esperando sentencia por el juicio de meterle los testículos en la boca a un perro.

@melf nos debe una entradilla.

Y esta noche en rigurosa exclusiva mi análisis de la última de Spiderman en riguroso directo.

Vamos invocando a los maestros de las llaves:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo también necesito sexo.



Ahora te busco unos vídeos de esos tuyos que se que te gustan guapetón.


----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo también necesito sexo.



amigo sí
sexo no


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola busco amigos de madrid



Pues esto esta lleno de gente de Madrid


----------



## Poseidón (19 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Somos tus amigos cibernéticos, atasco. Te queremos. Follar



Cuidado pues.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## atasco (19 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Somos tus amigos cibernéticos, atasco. Te queremos.



ya pero querria allgo mas carnal no homo pero si quiero quedar con alguien que me haya estado leyendome queria sabes


xilebo dijo:


> Pues esto esta lleno de gente de Madrid



ps deputa madre quienes`sean que lo digan


----------



## Poseidón (19 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> ya pero querria allgo mas carnal no homo pero si quiero quedar con alguien que me haya estado leyendome queria sabes
> 
> ps deputa madre quienes`sean que lo digan



Tienes los dos riñones no? 



Algo para relajarse.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Dic 2021)

Estaremos en este hilo la noche del 24 colegas ?


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es postear cuatro vídeos y ya se ha ido el hámster.



Y nos iba a contar la nueva peli de spiderman


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Poseidón (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>



Esta me gusto mas.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Hoooooolaaa!!


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya que el puto hámster ha desertado, me salto la década marcada. Si él hace lo que le sale de los huevos, yo también.



Mencanta esta canción. Necesito un grupo pop en español como Mecano que fabrique hits como churros. Porque desde que Amaya dejó lodvg estamos huerfanos...


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya que el puto hámster ha desertado, me salto la década marcada. Si él hace lo que le sale de los huevos, yo también.



Si tu te saltas las reglas, yo me voy hacia una decada atras


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te agradezco xilebo que avales saltarnos épocas. Pongamos buenas canciones e ya.
> 
> Como venga el hámster *a quejarse, lo meto en el microondas.*



Ok, pues va a salir achicharrao


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Y como salio del microondas ?


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Como amante de la lingüística siempre me ha fascinado el “testoi amando locamenti” y el “si macombenso”. Digno de tesis doctoral.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Ya todo vale, no?


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Lo prometido es deuda:







Cine y TV - Análisis SPIDERMAN no way home, EXCLUSIVAS obiwanchernobil.


Si, soy yo, el líder obiwanchernobil, humildad y sabiduría a partes iguales. Hoy mi análisis de Spiderman (el arañas) no way home, Spoilers por doquier: ¿Quieres ver grandes escenas de acción como aquella del tren en Spiderman 2 o la de times square en amazing Spiderman 2?. ¿Quieres ver en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo prometido es deuda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pensaba ya q te lo habias olvidado


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Y nos iba a contar la nueva peli de spiderman









Cine y TV - Análisis SPIDERMAN no way home, EXCLUSIVAS obiwanchernobil.


Si, soy yo, el líder obiwanchernobil, humildad y sabiduría a partes iguales. Hoy mi análisis de Spiderman (el arañas) no way home, Spoilers por doquier: ¿Quieres ver grandes escenas de acción como aquella del tren en Spiderman 2 o la de times square en amazing Spiderman 2?. ¿Quieres ver en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es postear cuatro vídeos y ya se ha ido el hámster.




Estaba escribiendo una de mis respetadas críticas cinéfilas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Estaremos en este hilo la noche del 24 colegas ?




No lo dudes.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hombre, Amaral también sacaron hits como churros.



Vale, tienes razón hasta mitad de los 00. Pero no tan ñoños ni con tantos millones de visitas en jewtub


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No lo dudes.



Pero habra alguna tematica especial de nochebuena no ?  y supongo que nos conectaremos algo mas tarde, yo tengo cena familiar


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Siempre que me preparo para salir de fiesta me la pongo. Gracias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Que coño acabo de ver ?


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Y en que cosas se basa para saber eso ?  echa las cartas, poder mental....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero habra alguna tematica especial de nochebuena no ?  y supongo que nos conectaremos algo mas tarde, yo tengo cena familiar




Será un gran día, entre los premios burbuja de navidad, el hilo de los nocturnos y otro de @Libertyforall


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Otro must mientras me preparo para salir de fiesta


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

No  yo solo conozco de robbie esta cancion


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Esto ya no hay quien lo pare. Desmadre total lustril


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Esto ya no hay quien lo pare. Desmadre total lustril



Me autocito. Uno de mis sueños es entrar en un programa de jovenes talentos tipo OT con esta canción.


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Siiii, pero no he visto la peli jajaj El dibujo es clavado a Divine


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

ME OFENDE MUCHO que aún no se haya puesto una canción de Camela


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Me suena! Preséntamela


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Escuchada ENTERITA. Mil zancs por hacerme salir de la,ignorancia. Además me acabas de desbloquear un recuerdo como de verla anunciada en tv en los 00, cuando aún se patrocinaba en tv la CULTURA.


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Estos son los mismos que parieron esta joya?


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Cuando quedamos para montar una fiesta? Nos lo pasariamos de pm


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Flequillo, piersing nasogeniano, TUENTI, ausencia de filtros y complejos... como añoro los 00.

No sé por qué me he acordado de este reality...La que ganó se gastó el premio en ponerse tetas e irse de fiesta a Ibiza. (Tenía un hijo pequeño)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



La historia de Ace of base y de su cantante es muy curiosa.


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Botellones con 14 años....


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

“Hablad de uno en uno”


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Me he partido de la risa. Yo soy muy fan de Alaska. Tiene la inteligencia y trayectoria suficiente como para saber no casarse con nadie, y dar en el cielo de la boca a los perros recien llegados


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

I’ m horny


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Y no estar de fiestal ahora.... vaya temón


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que el hámster hace fiesta de Nochevieja en su keli. Yo llevo fantas y M y atasco lleva su silla



Bueno, yo me acoplo como me he acoplado a esta plati sin ser invitado, ningun problema!!M


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Eso será para los gays, no? Jajaj


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

De que va exactamente este hilo , es la 1 vez que lo veo y mira que llevo tiempo por aquí 

Saludos


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> De que va exactamente este hilo , es la 1 vez que lo veo y mira que llevo tiempo por aquí
> 
> Saludos



Tanto no ll3vas... oct 2021


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que el hámster hace fiesta de Nochevieja en su keli. Yo llevo fantas y M y atasco lleva su silla




Este relajante tema musical te gustará...lo sé.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> De agasajar a un hámster que abre el hilo y se pira porque le importamos una mierda.
> 
> Supéralo.



Bueno pues que le follen no  y superalo pues como que no tengo que superar nada en un foro en la vida real si

Ale


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Entiendo gracias por la respuesta


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Tanto no ll3vas... oct 2021



La otra cuenta me la vanearon llevo aquí como 2 años o asín , después me hice está


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Creéis en el tarot? Os han echado las cartas alguna vez?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> De agasajar a un hámster que abre el hilo y se pira porque le importamos una mierda.
> 
> Supéralo.




Mi corazón te pertenece....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Aniquiladordestroyer dijo:


> De que va exactamente este hilo , es la 1 vez que lo veo y mira que llevo tiempo por aquí
> 
> Saludos




Elegimos años, de cinco en cinco, la época.qie elegimos está puesta en el título del hilo, posteamos música, cine , literatura o videojuegos de esos años, otra veces solo decimos gilipolleces, cada cierto tiempo entrevistamos a alguien, mientras estamos formando el partido reformista que ganará la guerra civil en burbuja.

En el primer post tienes toda la info.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Como para leerte este hilo entero  más largo que la galaxia


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Elegimos años, de cinco en cinco, la época.qie elegimos está puesta en el título del hilo, posteamos música, cine , literatura o videojuegos de esos años, otra veces solo decimos gilipolleces, cada cierto tiempo entrevistamos a alguien, mientras estamos formando el partido reformista que ganará la guerra civil en burbuja.
> 
> En el primer post tienes toda la info.



Gracias muy buena explicación te lo agradezco buenas noches


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

@Sick Sad World te ponen este tipo de tíos?


----------



## DorianWilde (20 Dic 2021)

Joder, sois como un Ferrari. Pasáis de 0 a 100 en 3 sg..

Ahora no sé si meter esto: 



O esto:




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Ajaja me apunto la peli

A mi me echaron las cartas hace 1 año y me acertaron todo 2021 y quiero volver a ir. Tb creo en la astrolgia. Yo en los botellones echaba las cartas, hasta que a un amigo de la infancia solo le vi cosas malas, acerté en todo y me retiré del disgusto.


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Joder, sois como un Ferrari. Pasáis de 0 a 100 en 3 sg..
> 
> Ahora no sé si meter esto:
> 
> ...



Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? PREGUNTO


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Niñato blanco poca testosterona, pero bueno cuanto menos lumbreras se va compensando la cosa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Me siento en el cielo. Escuchar temazos en este hilo mientras tengo de fondo fdf capitulo en el que Estela Reynolds tiene un embarazo psicológico


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

No insisto más. Tenemos que quedar para irnos de fiesta


----------



## DorianWilde (20 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Que tiene que ver una cosa con la otra? PREGUNTO



Nada de nada! 
Que sois muy prolíficos.
Pille el hilo en Tino Casal y llegué a The Age of Love. Así que me venían a la mente temas distintos..


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Nada de nada!
> Que sois muy prolíficos.
> Pille el hilo en Tino Casal y llegué a The Age of Love. Así que me venían a la mente temas distintos..
> 
> ...




Hoy están desbocados, ya no respetan nada, ni épocas temáticas ni nada, están desatados!!


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Nada de nada!
> Que sois muy prolíficos.
> Pille el hilo en Tino Casal y llegué a The Age of Love. Así que me venían a la mente temas distintos..
> 
> ...



tu al botellon burbujil te vienes


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Los perro homos... @Epsilon69


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Lo siento chicos, pero esta noche la puerta del averno està abierta


----------



## DorianWilde (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy están desbocados, ya no respetan nada, ni épocas temáticas ni nada, están desatados!!



A terminar de mezclar..




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Lo siento chicos, pero esta noche la puerta del averno està abierta







Esto qué es un gran hermano o algo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Fatality!!!









Dog fuck horse (+) COMEDY new WhatsApp comedy #Whatsappsortcomedy


Best comedy and funny and Hindi comedies upload this challenge Bast comedy video in WhatsApp status please subscribe to my channel and promote my video li...




youtube.com


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto qué es un gran hermano o algo?



La mejor edicion de gh del mundo: inma contreras, Pepe herrero, La Marquesa...


----------



## DorianWilde (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esto qué es un gran hermano o algo?



Si, estuvo en una edición de GH


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DorianWilde (20 Dic 2021)

Esta es la que habla de sí misma en tercera persona?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

referente increible


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (20 Dic 2021)

Dejense de mariconadas


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (20 Dic 2021)

asies


----------



## escalador (20 Dic 2021)

Pues nada buenas noches!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Vosotros cerráis y yo abro el chiringuito, buenos días gañanes!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El puto hámster como siempre se pira sin despedirse, que le den por culo, ya no le quiero. A ver si hace alguna fiesta en su keli para recobrar nuestra confianza.
> 
> Mi tema de cierre:




Mi tema de apertura, es una base dance que veo que se usa mucho en este tipo de videos.


----------



## melf (20 Dic 2021)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Joder, sois como un Ferrari. Pasáis de 0 a 100 en 3 sg..
> 
> Ahora no sé si meter esto:
> 
> ...



Peor impossible, sin ninguna duda.


----------



## melf (20 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Ajaja me apunto la peli
> 
> A mi me echaron las cartas hace 1 año y me acertaron todo 2021 y quiero volver a ir. Tb creo en la astrolgia. Yo en los botellones echaba las cartas, hasta que a un amigo de la infancia solo le vi cosas malas, acerté en todo y me retiré del disgusto.



Yo no creo en nada, pero estando en el instituto un dia nos pusimos a hacer el gilipollas jugando a la "ouija". Una de las preguntas fue quien iba a morir primero, salio que iba a ser una de las chavalas, se mosqueo y se acabo la diversion. Cuando acabamos el instituto cada uno tiro por su lado, pero unos años mas tarde me entere que esa chica habia muerto de un tumor cerebral.

Sigo sin creer en nada.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Dic 2021)

Creo que la gente, puesta a tener *Ego, *lo tiene hasta para lo que más les perjudica.

He visto a auténticos imbéciles pasarse clientes de forma poco duradera porque uno tiene el miedo de que otro se le vaya y tal. Gente que es capaz de perder una relación por un cliente o por 30 míseros euros.

La gente no se pone de acuerdo ni para follarse a la misma. Serían capaces de despedazarse entre ellos y, para cuando han terminado, a la tía se le ha pasado el hambre y ya no te hace esa mamada prometida.

Yo, pues bueno, como bohemio y soñador, los intento poner todavía más nerviosos. Cuando veo a alguien demasiado alterado, me vuelvo excesivamente tranquilo. Cuando hablan a voces, me pongo a hablar muy muy bajito. A veces, también recurro a dar respuestas cortas y algo retardadas, así como a decir una vez que sí a algo y a la siguiente decir que no. Confundir a la gente, eso es lo que mueve voluntades.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Otro video excepcional en este caso con base de guitarra country, @Epsilon69 te dedico este vídeos de los 3 perros homos, el final es sorprendente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Da para paja.




Noo joder no, es un video musical macho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi tema de apertura, es una base dance que veo que se usa mucho en este tipo de videos.



Veo que te gustan los vídrios de perros jincándose a perras. Así deberíamos estar todo el día.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Yo no creo en nada, pero estando en el instituto un dia nos pusimos a hacer el gilipollas jugando a la "ouija". Una de las preguntas fue quien iba a morir primero, salio que iba a ser una de las chavalas, se mosqueo y se acabo la diversion. Cuando acabamos el instituto cada uno tiro por su lado, pero unos años mas tarde me entere que esa chica habia muerto de un tumor cerebral.
> 
> Sigo sin creer en nada.



Yo lo hice varias veces y jamás pasó nada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2021)

Este te encantará obi:









Chica llora y grita follada por perro


<center>[embed]https://www.zoofiliatube.xxx/videos/05/01.mp4[/embed]</center> <strong>Chica rubia llora y grita de placer follada por un perro grande.</strong>




www.zoofiliatube.xxx







perro follando con chica - Buscar con Google


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Este te encantará obi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nada nada, no me van esas cosas, no le doy al play ni con un puntero láser, eso lo dejo para otros interesados en la materia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Si claro que duermo, de momento no soy un vampiro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada, no me van esas cosas, no le doy al play ni con un puntero láser, eso lo dejo para otros interesados en la materia.



Pues se la ve gosando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Cierto, buen consejo y más importante de lo que parece, Duermo según el volumen de trabajo como puedo, pero una media de 7 horas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches compañeros de aventuras interestelares hoy un especialistas de las entradillas, Venga cari!!!! @Epsilon69 deleitamos con una entradilla, enséñanos tu arte!!!!

Respecto a nuestro estimado compañero @SNB Superstar, ya ha tenido el juicio por meterle los testículos en la boca a un perro puesto de heroína, se le piden dos años de cárcel y 30000 euros, la cosa está difícil, haber en que queda esto, os iré informando.


Invocamos a todo el consejo administrativo de los reformistas:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 877436
> 
> 
> *¿Son Verano Azul y Chanquete los muertos que más veces han resucitado en la historia de la televisión mundial?
> ...



Esto es una entradilla y lo demas es tonteria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

Joder que nivel de entradillas nos están regalando @escalador y @Epsilon69 

Cómo lleváis la noche gañanes, yo ando terminando unos informes.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que nivel de entradillas nos están regalando @escalador y @Epsilon69
> 
> Cómo lleváis la noche gañanes, yo ando terminando unos informes.



Pues ha quedao buena noche  q raro haciendo tu informes jejeje pues a las doce dice edge en su hilo de almudena cid q pondra una foto del movil de ella, a ver q acontece...


----------



## Poseidón (20 Dic 2021)

Al de verano azul lo violaron? Lol eso no lo sabia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues ha quedao buena noche  q raro haciendo tu informes jejeje pues a las doce dice edge en su hilo de almudena cid q pondra una foto del movil de ella, a ver q acontece...




Que chavala más pesada, vi la retransmisión de la apertura de las últimas olimpiadas y era cansina cansina.


----------



## xilebo (20 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que chavala más pesada, vi la retransmisión de la apertura de las últimas olimpiadas y era cansina cansina.



Pues tmb hizo la gimnasia ritmica en los jjoo junto a paloma del rio q eran ya sus ultimas olimpiadas y ni te imaginas como estaba ahi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Vagamente recuerdo esta serie, también recuerdo otra igual llamada webster, si, como los caramelos, de misma temática.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues tmb hizo la gimnasia ritmica en los jjoo junto a paloma del rio q eran ya sus ultimas olimpiadas y ni te imaginas como estaba ahi




Si, lo seguí, contando sus hazañas, yo, yo y yo.
Al peluquines le tenía que tener hasta los huevos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

1975:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Toma colaboración en 1975:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

1976:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

1976:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Los trastos de Nintendo en 1976


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Dic 2021)

Creo que más se 1 se durmió ...estarán preparándose para aguantar el 24


----------



## melf (21 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Toma colaboración en 1975:



No me gustan nada ninguno de los dos, pero esta colaboracion no esta mal.


----------



## melf (21 Dic 2021)

Increible que todavia no se haya puesto nada.


----------



## melf (21 Dic 2021)

Y fuera de fechas


----------



## escalador (21 Dic 2021)

Buenos días wapa! Buenos días a todos

Estaba recuperando horas de sueño... ya sabes que luego el cutis se resiente xD


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

Me quede frito anoche en la cama, y he amanecido en el suelo, menos mal que habia un cojin


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Eres el hermano gemelo de atasco?



No


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Vamos ese espíritu navideño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Es del 84 


Base tecno para este tema musical:




Me pregunto porque alguien se dedica a editar y poner música a vídeos de estos...


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Oh. Una peli sencilla pero efectiva.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es de temática navideña.
> 
> Estamos en Navidad rodeados de gremlins y demonios. Pues Gremlins.
> 
> Ya saltó el otro diciendo "es del 84, es del 84". Un día de estos lo meto en un microondas y me lo como.




Vamos a ver cariño, si lo que quieres es temática navideña la instauramos y ya esta, este hilo lo hacéis vosotros.

Especial temática navidades!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 878086





....no esperaba esto cuando as pedido temática navideña....


----------



## escalador (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

Me acaban de hacer una gastroscopia y estoy colocado con la sedacion

Hoy la entradilla la hace la jefa, toda tuya @Sick Sad World

Estrenamos temática navidad!!


Invocamos, que voy en el taxi y necesito llegar a casa para hincharme a comer como un cerdo.


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me acaban de hacer una gastroscopia y estoy colocado con la sedacion
> 
> Hoy la entradilla la hace la jefa, toda tuya @Sick Sad World
> 
> ...



Hoy ya sabes lo que siente atasco cuando se coloca, ponte un cojin al lado por si acaso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy ya sabes lo que siente atasco cuando se coloca, ponte un cojin al lado por si acaso




Me he despertado partiéndome el culo de risa, menudo peligro tienen estas mierdas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me he despertado partiéndome el culo de risa, menudo peligro tienen estas mierdas



Ya veo si, esta jugando el barcelona contra el sevilla y no te has pasado todavia por el hilo del barcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya veo si, esta jugando el barcelona contra el sevilla y no te has pasado todavia por el hilo del barcelona




Que dices  hostia no jodas y yo aquí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Película navideña por excelencia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Esta está entera:


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Recuerdo ser muy pequeño y colas enormes en el cine para ver la primera, menudo pelotazo metió.


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Recuerdo ser muy pequeño y colas enormes en el cine para ver la primera, menudo pelotazo metió.



Siii lo peto en aquella epoca y todavia la siguen echando alguna vez. Y dado el exito intentaron alargarlo con otra mas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


>



No homo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii lo peto en aquella epoca y todavia la siguen echando alguna vez. Y dado el exito intentaron alargarlo con otra mas




Me suena que acaban de sacar otra más o un remake creo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No homo.




Older es un discazo de este tipo, el resto de su discografía más allá de aquella canción navideña no me atrae demasiado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Older es un discazo de este tipo, el resto de su discografía más allá de aquella canción navideña no me atrae demasiado.



Tuvo muy buenos inicios en solitario pero acabó creando un personaje que acabó con él.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tuvo muy buenos inicios en solitario pero acabó creando un personaje que acabó con él.




El los 90 le pillaron de embestidas me suena, o algo así, los 90 es que fueron muy trágicos, recuerdo a hught Grant con una traviesa en su coche.


----------



## melf (22 Dic 2021)

Esta no puede faltar.


----------



## melf (22 Dic 2021)

Y esta tampoco


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Y esta tampoco



No sale nada.

-----------

Aquí os dejo la aportación navideña de la banda sureña más reconocida:


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Dic 2021)

Kurt Russell cantando Santa Claus is back in Town:


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Dic 2021)

Asalto al distrito 13, película navideña (a su manera):


----------



## melf (22 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sale nada.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Aquí os dejo la aportación navideña de la banda sureña más reconocida:



Que bello es vivir.


----------



## melf (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Asalto al distrito 13, película navideña (a su manera):




Hace poco vi el remake y estaba entretenida, no como la original claro, pero estaba bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Vamos que queda poco para ver al gordo seboso entrar por la chimenea:


----------



## escalador (22 Dic 2021)

Tengo que ver esa serie


----------



## escalador (22 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Y esta tampoco



No se ve


----------



## escalador (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos que queda poco para ver al gordo seboso entrar por la chimenea:



En mi casa solo entran los Reyes Magos


----------



## escalador (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches, vamos allá:

Tienes cagalera?.

Se te ha olvidado comprar papel higiénico?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Respecto a @SNB Superstar al final va a tener que pagar 30000 euros y trabajos comunitarios, me alegro por el, es un buen chaval, haber si así aprende a no meterle los huevos a los perros de los vecinos en la boca.



Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Mañana con un pco de suerte tendremos la exclusiva entrevista a @Epsilon69, su vida, sus amantes, su caída en la heroína, activista de refugios de animales, su ascenso como vicepresidente del partido reformista.
Nos lo contara todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Ya que estamos con temática navidad está no podía faltar, creo que no ha salido antes me parece:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

El mafias navideño:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

En videojuegos me acabo de dar cuenta mira do a la estantería que tengo este de ps2 bastante navideño:


----------



## xilebo (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana con un pco de suerte tendremos la exclusiva entrevista a @Epsilon69, su vida, sus amantes, su caída en la heroína, activista de refugios de animales, su ascenso como vicepresidente del partido reformista.
> Nos lo contara todo.



Mola, q bien habemus entrevista


----------



## shinobu magiøsa (22 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mafias navideño:



Muy bueno... en mi pais son las 8pm... que hora es por ahi?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

Este se lanzó en navidades coincidiendo con la puesta en marcha de wii:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2021)

shinobu magiøsa dijo:


> Muy bueno... en mi pais son las 8pm... que hora es por ahi?



23:58


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Este también lo recibimos en navidades:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Este año en navidades se ha lanzado está maravilla:




Y esta otra:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Los viejitos recordaréis que está película junto con alien el octavo pasajero siempre la ponían en TVE por navidades:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Otra navideña:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

El chuache en los últimos años hacia todo lo posible por joder su carrera, así dio a luz su peor pelicula:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Capitulo navideño de la casposa farmacia de guardia, en el recogen a un mendigo de la calle, le acusan de robo y cuando se termina la navidad a la puta calle otra vez, sii joder siii viva el espíritu navideño.


----------



## xilebo (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los viejitos recordaréis que está película junto con alien el octavo pasajero siempre la ponían en TVE por navidades:



Sii la ponian siempre, muy buena y entretenida era


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Joder la caspa salta de la pantalla si le dais al play en este anuncio navideño...


----------



## xilebo (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Una de anuncios de navidad del 87:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




Esta no la conocía, conozco una más antigua de Jim Carrey si no me falla la memoria.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Michael Keaton tuvo que hacer de todo cua di se quedó en paro después de Batman, también mierdas navideñas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Me parece que el mundo de pesadilla salía en el segundo kingdom Hearts,creo, pero no controlo mucho.

El juego este de pesadilla deps2 está muy bien, es de Capcom y poco usual de ver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Suchard 1996:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Vuelve a casa,.pero solo por navidad, luego te vuelves a tu puta residencia abuelo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Todos al suelo!! Llega la caspa!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

En los 90 aparte de cantar bien siempre merecio por parte masculina alguna que otra rociada, en la primera imagen el hombre a su lado debe estar mínimo confundido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Nada, ya en los 2000 su nivel de ROCIADAS había decaído mucho, su chapa y pintura estuvo bien hasta finales de los 90, luego ya es otra cosa en mi opinión.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los viejitos recordaréis que está película junto con alien el octavo pasajero siempre la ponían en TVE por navidades:



Y la de Bill Murray.


----------



## atasco (23 Dic 2021)

hola que tal estais?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder la caspa salta de la pantalla si le dais al play en este anuncio navideño...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Joder el Chechu está alopecico perdido...


----------



## Poseidón (23 Dic 2021)

Mira que dejarle tener larvas a los calvos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Se nos olvidaba el villancico rey de la caspa por excelencia:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y la de Bill Murray.



Los fantasmas atacan al jefe...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Esta fue la primera que puse por temática navideña, en mi opinión la primera que se le viene a la cabeza al pensar en navidad si eres +30


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2021)

Siempre me acuerdo después de esta, será algo de los efectos especiales...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Siempre me acuerdo después de esta, será algo de los efectos especiales...




Esta película siempre fue un tanto rara, pasó desapercibida y se convirtió casi al instante en película de culto, lo que sirvio a peter Jackson para que le dieran Luz verde a su trilogía del anillo en new líne cinema.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta película siempre fue un tanto rara, pasó desapercibida y se convirtió casi al instante en película de culto, lo que sirvio a peter Jackson para que le dieran Luz verde a su trilogía del anillo en new líne cinema.



Siempre me pareció muy decente. Me he enterado ahora mismo que era de Peter Jackson...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Siempre me pareció muy decente. Me he enterado ahora mismo que era de Peter Jackson...




Si, yo la recuerdo con cariño, su temática ya parecía anticuada cuando se estrenó pero funcionaba, luego tener a Michael j Fox cuando ya se sabía su tema le daba un aura especial.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, que menudo caramelito Trini Alvarado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Por cierto, que menudo caramelito Trini Alvarado...



Se da un aire a Andie macdowell


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se da un aire a Andie macdowell



Puede, sí, pero es más guapa que Andie MacDowell.

Creo que es un hecho objetivo. Pero...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Puede, sí, pero es más guapa que Andie MacDowell.
> 
> Creo que es un hecho objetivo. Pero...



Es de ese tipo de belleza como Madeleine stowe que ya no se lleva en usa.


----------



## 2B-san (23 Dic 2021)

holiiis n.n


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

2B-san dijo:


> holiiis n.n



Holis guapa!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es de ese tipo de belleza como Madeleine stowe que ya no se lleva en usa.



Ya, ahora todo es Zendaya y tal. Había puesto por ahí -Alexia- unas fotos suyas espectaculares. Que fea es la puñetera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya, ahora todo es Zendaya y tal. Había puesto por ahí -Alexia- unas fotos suyas espectaculares. Que fea es la puñetera.



Quién es alexia


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya, ahora todo es Zendaya y tal. Había puesto por ahí -Alexia- unas fotos suyas espectaculares. Que fea es la puñetera.



Es una panchita paticorta. Toda una vida inventada para el floro.


----------



## melf (23 Dic 2021)

A pesar de lo repugnante que es no me disgusto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> A pesar de lo repugnante que es no me disgusto.




No las he visto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los fantasmas atacan al jefe...



Me gusta más la escena donde el padre le regala dos kilos de ternera al niño por nochebuena.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta película siempre fue un tanto rara, pasó desapercibida y se convirtió casi al instante en película de culto, lo que sirvio a peter Jackson para que le dieran Luz verde a su trilogía del anillo en new líne cinema.



La última de Michael J. Fox. La peli estaba bien, pero pinchó en taquilla: The Frighteners - Wikipedia. Supongo que tampoco tuvo mucha promoción porque yo ni me enteré de sus existencia hasta 15 años después.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se da un aire a Andie macdowell



Porque era la estética de la época y todas las mujeres se peinaban igual. Como ahora todas con el pelo lacio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya, ahora todo es Zendaya y tal. Había puesto por ahí -Alexia- unas fotos suyas espectaculares. Que fea es la puñetera.



Ahora se lleva más esto y decir que te has follado a 50 negros:



Hemos "evolucionado".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La última de Michael J. Fox. La peli estaba bien, pero pinchó en taquilla: The Frighteners - Wikipedia. Supongo que tampoco tuvo mucha promoción porque yo ni me enteré de sus existencia hasta 15 años después.




Básicamente es un efecto similar a lo que pasó con pesadilla antes de Navidad, nadie la vio en su estreno pero se transformó en película de culto, en el caso de pesadilla incluso veías bolsos y camisetas a gente que nunca la había visto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Otra navideña, nos iba lo dark en los 90.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



No se porque, pero esta señora siempre me pareció interesante, de milf aún más.

Recuerdo a un vecino ponerla a toda hostia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Si se me van a hacer
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 880141



Que es esto?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Básicamente es un efecto similar a lo que pasó con pesadilla antes de Navidad, nadie la vio en su estreno pero se transformó en película de culto, en el caso de pesadilla incluso veías bolsos y camisetas a gente que nunca la había visto.



No recuerdo qué películas se promocionaban en el 95, pero está claro que a esta la dejaron de lado.



Aún había muchas pelis familiares como Babe, Casper, Pocahontas,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es esto?



Que a la señora se le vió el coño en un concierto. Supuestamente un descuido aunque yo creo que como a todas, le gusta exhibirse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se porque, pero esta señora siempre me pareció interesante, de milf aún más.
> 
> Recuerdo a un vecino ponerla a toda hostia.



Nop. Nunca me dijo nada. Me gustaba su música ñoña inicial porque aún era un adolescente que creía que fuera de mi casa existía un mundo maravilloso por descubrir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Tiene pinta por la bata que lleva que ha tenido algún problema de tiempo con el vestuario o se lo han perdido, pero lo de perder unas bragas en pleno concierto...

Como siempre @Epsilon69 nos trae la mejor información.


----------



## melf (23 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>




Otra que no he visto, y esta es famosilla, con el cine de género tengo deudas desde hace unos años, gracias por recordarmela.


----------



## escalador (23 Dic 2021)

Jajaj sí, lo recuerdo de niño y cantando Pantera en libertad puede ser?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches estimados camaradas, ahora mismo estoy volviendo del hostal conchita:

Vamos a ver con que nos sorprende @xilebo en materia de entradillas.

Ha quedado un hilo muy curioso gracias a vosotros, hay bastantes frikadas, desde música, cine, videojuegos a gilipolleces varias.

Haber si esta noche o mañana podemos tener la esperada entrevista con @Epsilon69 , lo que ocurre que para hacerla hoy sinaninciarla se nos ha hecho algo tarde y da menos margen para que vosotros le hagáis preguntas.

Mañana @Libertyforall y yo abrimos un hilo para irnos contando todos en directo el día, desde las 12:00 hasta las 24:00, también se celebran los premios de navidad de burbuja con el anuncio de los ganadores desde las 19:00 horas, y por la noche todos mamados por aquí!!!saludos desde conchitaland!!!!

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## escalador (24 Dic 2021)

A mi la Navidad me pone ñoño y puritano. Me incapacita para ver belleza en las transgresiones del s. XXI.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Las entrevistas del hámster, donde el entrevistador se levanta y deja solo al entrevistado en la tercera pregunta.




La tuya va a ser especial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

Ya que estamos qué planes tenéis mañana?.

Yo lo más seguro que coma fuera, vaya al cine y después me ponga los VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

Al final tanto para bien como para mal son días en que se presiona a la gente para "sentir" unas determinadas cosas, solo hay que estar entretenido.


----------



## escalador (24 Dic 2021)

Ostia que recuerdos! Seriaza. La vi primero de niño en... ¿canal +? Y luego en tv3. Me encantaba Queen y sus amigas del Club de la Moda. Me partía de la risa.







Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya que estamos qué planes tenéis mañana?.
> 
> Yo lo más seguro que coma fuera, vaya al cine y después me ponga los VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa



Trabajar, cena familiar y Misa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Ostia que recuerdos! Seriaza. La vi primero de niño en... ¿canal +? Y luego en tv3. Me encantaba Queen y sus amigas del Club de la Moda. Me partía de la risa.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 881001
> 
> ...



Eres creyente?.

Siempre he pensado que las personas religiosas tenéis un hobby más con el que llenar el tiempo, y eso al final es bueno y sano.

Yo como de misas ni pajolera si mee suena, no sé si en navidad o nochevieja que hay una misa que se llama el gallo o algo así.


----------



## dmb001 (24 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya que estamos qué planes tenéis mañana?.
> 
> Yo lo más seguro que coma fuera, vaya al cine y después me ponga los VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa



Cenar en casa de mi tío, viudo desde el año pasado, de 75 años y que ahora está con una tanqueta venezolana (para no decir portaviones) también viuda y que ya se quedó con la casa de su difunto. Mi tío ya no se habla con uno de sus hijos y con el otro poco le falta. Se avecina una cena interesante donde a nadie le importará que haya un purasangre en la mesa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> Cenar en casa de mi tío, viudo desde el año pasado, de 75 años y que ahora está con una tanqueta venezolana (para no decir portaviones) también viuda y que ya se quedó con la casa de su difunto. Mi tío ya no se habla con uno de sus hijos y con el otro poco le falta. Se avecina una cena interesante donde a nadie le importará que haya un purasangre en la mesa



 joder que bonito todo como en las películas de Hollywood.


----------



## Poseidón (24 Dic 2021)

Madre mia señor, menudo bodrio el nuevo Matrix. Es normal que practicamente todo me de asco en este mundo de mierda o deberia ir a ver a un loquero ya?

Como se puede hacer semejante basura joder. Y lo mas patetico de todo, intentar durante casi 1 hora y 10 minutos tirar de pura nostalgia y no conseguir una mierda. Increible.
Deberia de haber ejecuciones en masa por esta mierda. No se si es peor que el reebot o star wars o esta a su nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madre mia señor, menudo bodrio el nuevo Matrix. Es normal que practicamente todo me de asco en este mundo de mierda o deberia ir a ver a un loquero ya?
> 
> Como se puede hacer semejante basura joder. Y lo mas patetico de todo, intentar durante casi 1 hora y 10 minutos tirar de pura nostalgia y no conseguir una mierda. Increible.
> Deberia de haber ejecuciones en masa por esta mierda. No se si es peor que el reebot o star wars o esta a su nivel.




Mañana prometo analisis  Pero te leo y muchas ganas de verla no me entran.

Yo no soy demasiado seguidor de la saga la verdad.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Dic 2021)

1.14 del 24 y aquí estamos


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Madre mia señor, menudo bodrio el nuevo Matrix. Es normal que practicamente todo me de asco en este mundo de mierda o deberia ir a ver a un loquero ya?
> 
> Como se puede hacer semejante basura joder. Y lo mas patetico de todo, intentar durante casi 1 hora y 10 minutos tirar de pura nostalgia y no conseguir una mierda. Increible.
> Deberia de haber ejecuciones en masa por esta mierda. No se si es peor que el reebot o star wars o esta a su nivel.



Con lo del pasaporte covid me olvidé ya de pisar un cine ...estoy planeando verla pirata


----------



## escalador (24 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres creyente?.
> 
> Siempre he pensado que las personas religiosas tenéis un hobby más con el que llenar el tiempo, y eso al final es bueno y sano.
> 
> Yo como de misas ni pajolera si mee suena, no sé si en navidad o nochevieja que hay una misa que se llama el gallo o algo así.



Sí, soy tan creyente como pecador. 

La Misa del Gallo es mañana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Con lo del pasaporte covid me olvidé ya de pisar un cine ...estoy planeando verla pirata



Para ir al cine no te piden nada, mañana no sé cómo estará el asunto, pero estos días la gente en la sala sin mascarilla, era insultante ver el anuncio antes de la película, diciendo que para comer palomitas no pasaba nada, te la quita as, comías y te la volvías a poner.... acojonante


----------



## dmb001 (24 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Con lo del pasaporte covid me olvidé ya de pisar un cine ...estoy planeando verla pirata



RARBG Rarbg Index page mano de santo. No piso un cine desde 1999 y ni tan mal.


----------



## Poseidón (24 Dic 2021)

Por supuesto que la vi pirata. Yo no entro a jugar a este juego demoniaco que tienen montado, vivi y morire libre, por mis cojones.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana prometo analisis  Pero te leo y muchas ganas de verla no me entran.
> 
> Yo no soy demasiado seguidor de la saga la verdad.



Solo te puedo decir Obi que, duele, duele ver como destrozan otra saga por puro vicio como si quisieran reirse de la gente. Es una cruel burla. Da la sensacion de que forzaron al tarado de Wachosky (o como coño se escriba) a hacerla a la fuerza. De ahi el dilema de Neo en la primera parte de la pelicula.

En fin si lo ves creo que entederas lo que digo. Es increible como Europa, occidente y nuestro ingenio/cultura ha sido destruido en apenas ¿15?¿10? años.

Como escribia Gore Vidal al final de su libro Juliano el Apostata; 

_"Ha terminado la edad de oro…Mientras tanto, los bárbaros están a las puertas de la civilización: Pero cuando rompan el muro no encontrarán nada valioso que tomar, solo reliquias vacías. Ha desaparecido el espíritu de lo que éramos. Así sea…"_

El bueno de Gore no era tan malo, y concluye;

_ "Ahora no queda otra cosa que dejar que lleguen las tinieblas y esperar un nuevo sol y otro día, nacido del misterio del tiempo y del humano amor a la luz”. _

Y hasta aqui mi intervencion deprimente de hoy. Me retiro a ver si Thanatos tiene la decencia de llevarme con ella.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

dmb001 dijo:


> RARBG Rarbg Index page mano de santo. No piso un cine desde 1999 y ni tan mal.




Yo al ser cinéfilo y tenerlos cerca reconozco que es de ello poco que me gusta hacer fuera.

Aunque entre pantallas de mierda, desenfoques y los Wilson comiendo el KFC mientras ven la película se te quitan las ganas.


----------



## dmb001 (24 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo al ser cinéfilo y tenerlos cerca reconozco que es de ello poco que me gusta hacer fuera.
> 
> Aunque entre pantallas de mierda, desenfoques y los Wilson comiendo el KFC mientras ven la película se te quitan las ganas.



He conseguido que mi mano no vaya al cine, a cambio he tenido que ceder e ir al teatro con ella ya que es aficionada. Por lo menos ahí la gente se comporta, creo que si aciertas con las obras se gana con el cambio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para ir al cine no te piden nada, mañana no sé cómo estará el asunto, pero estos días la gente en la sala sin mascarilla, era insultante ver el anuncio antes de la película, diciendo que para comer palomitas no pasaba nada, te la quita as, comías y te la volvías a poner.... acojonante



Depende de donde. En la cv ya han aprobado que tampoco puedas ir al cine.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (24 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya que estamos qué planes tenéis mañana?.
> 
> Yo lo más seguro que coma fuera, vaya al cine y después me ponga los VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa



Para mi ya es hoy. Estoy trabajando, cuando termine me ire a preparar la cena y luego volvere a ver L.A. Confidential.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Depende de donde. En la cv ya han aprobado que tampoco puedas ir al cine.



Subnormales profundos, algunos negocios como el cine que saben que tiene sus días contados ya prefieren sumarse a aquello de decir que cerraron por culpa del virus y pillar dinero público que intentar salír adelante, el cine lleva años muy por encima del precio exigible, eso sí los subnormales desde la época del DVD inviertiendo animaladas en campañas publicitarias contra la piratería cuando se los cargan el negocio del streaming del que son dueñas las propias productoras de cine.

Todo de broma.


----------



## melf (24 Dic 2021)

Me sorprendio para bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Me sorprendio para bien.



Tiene buena pinta. Esta y la de Krampus me las apunto para esta navidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *¿Cómo encontrar un hámster perdido? Con un poco de cocaína.*



Casa grande dice el joputa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2021)

Sii joder siii!! Feliz día de Nochebuena!!!


----------



## melf (24 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *¿Cómo encontrar un hámster perdido? Con un poco de cocaína.*



     Sube las escaleras y se tira a la piscina, dice el hijo puta mientras lo mete a empujones


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Sube las escaleras y se tira a la piscina, dice el hijo puta mientras lo mete a empujones





Sii joder siii!!!
Voy hacer un vídeo de Youtube con un hamster en una mesa a 1 metro del suelo, así como el animal no tiene percepción de las alturas se me mata en directo y luego voy a conducirle a una caja mientras digo no se que gilipolleces de las harinas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches camaradas, hoy a sido un día curioso, se ha celebrado la primera edición de los prestigiosos premios navideños de burbuja, hemos compartido como ha sido nuestro día en el hilo navideño, pero aún queda lo mejor, las noches en burbuja...

Cabe decir que aún quedan por decidirse los premios honoríficos "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", son premios muy prestigiosos.

Arrancamos con la entradilla:

Prefieres los Doritos a los polvorones?.

Crees que matutano es una marca de turrones?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja....



Invocamos, aunque a estas horas algunos ya abreis discutido con la familia o estaréis borrachos....



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Para mi ya es hoy. Estoy trabajando, cuando termine me ire a preparar la cena y luego volvere a ver L.A. Confidential.



Esa peli es lo mejor que ha hecho Rusel Crowe.

La que tengo pendiente es Cinderella man. Este año que viene, la veo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esa peli es lo mejor que ha hecho Rusel Crowe.
> 
> La que tengo pendiente es Cinderella man. Este año que viene, la veo.




Cindirella y una mente maravillosa me parecen un coñazo ambas.

De crowe me quedo de lejos como bien dices con LA confidential.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Dic 2021)

Cine y TV - Análisis Matrix la resurrección!!!! Exclusivas obiwanchernobil!!!!.


Si, soy yo, ya me conocéis...el humilde, multipremiado y líder forero. Hoy os analizó Matrix (las resurrecciones). ¿Recordáis aquellos efectos especiales de vanguardia?. ¿Recuerdas aquella inconfundible banda sonora?. ¿Echas de menos a tus icónicos personajes?. Pues jodete, esta es la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Buenas y tardías noches, hoy todos duermen la borrachera...me duele la cabeza.

Debo transmitiros un mensaje importante, el lunes tendrá lugar la entrevista exclusiva a @Epsilon69 

También debo transmitiros en exclusiva y antes que a nadie la retransmisión en directo de la primera edición de los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".
Toda la información será desvelada en la próximos días.

Por supuesto la crítica profesional de "el último duelo" que me encuentro viendo también os será trasladada.

Vamos con la entradilla:


Aún tienes acné con 40 años?.

Eres un parado de larga duración?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja....


Invocamos:




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## atasco (26 Dic 2021)

feliz que tengais un año increible


----------



## atasco (26 Dic 2021)

buah vaya humus dodoria 2.,0


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Los conejos siempre me tiraron para atrás por el olor, aunque creo que se les opera o algo raro de eso no?.

Yo tenía hamster y el cabron si a los cinco días no le cambiabas olía a mierda inmunda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Yo en el baño.... Le pusimos un tubo que sobresalía por una lado de la jaula, el tubo tenía agujeros para que el animal respirase...el hijo de la gran puta subía al tubo, cagaba y se marchaba a comer pipas, luego le compramos una rueda, pero el hijo de puta como era costumbre solo la usaba para cagar.


El cabron se puso malo y le tuvo so que llevar a un veterinarios de exóticos, le operaron, duro dos meses más y nos dejo.

Era un hijo de puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Es de la misma raza.

Antes de eso tuve un perro que perseguía y ladraba a los negros, váyase a saber usted porque.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (26 Dic 2021)

La noche en la que el bot @Milotic comenzó a floodear


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Dic 2021)




----------



## Libertyforall (26 Dic 2021)

*Marvin "Marvelous" Hagler- Sugar Ray Leonard (1987)*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Venga vamos allá, se que aún muchos estáis de resaca, y los que no seguramente viendo porno, pero la vida continúa....

En el colegio pegabas los mocos debajo del pupitre?.

Ahora los pegas debajo de la mesa de la oficina?


Pues no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan la noches en burbuja....

Invocamos:


Por cierto @SNB Superstar agradece los mensajes de apoyo, aún así cuantos más mensajes por privado le enviéis a su buzón para darle ánimos por lo de la heroína mejor!!!!



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Esta noche voy a compartir lo que me ha traído Papá Noel:

Dragón ball z kakarot en Xbox series x.

Dark souls 3 

Dune 


Un vinilo de los Beatles y otro de the cure 


Pero lo mejor de todo es que me he tirado a mi vecina otra vez, con lo cual tengo la clave del Movistar otros tres meses gratis hasta que ella vuelva, que el fútbol en bares está muy caro.

¿A vosotros que os han tenido?.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Dic 2021)

Señores, caballeros, maricones varios...amigos foreros al fin de al cabo.... Necesito ayuda.

Un idiota que tengo por familiar no se le ocurrio otro cosa que dar mi contacto a antiguos compañeros de BUP que llevaba sin ver, no se, ¿20 años? y ahora tengo a varios taladrandome la cabeza en el telegram. La cuestion es, primero me habla uno que ya tiene 4 hijos, otra que se marcho y esta en inglaterra rodeada de gatos y por ultimo un tio que se llamaba Mario y ahora es... Maria y tengo la impresion de que el asunto se pone cada vez mas oscuro

No se si meter la cabeza en la tierra y esperar a que pase el huracan, intentar surfearlo o cortarme las venas antes de que llege.

¿Ideas?¿Ideos? Alguna marca de cuchillas bien afilada que sea de fiar?

Señor, que le pasa a este pais.

PD: Papa Noel me trajo una devolucion de dinero de Amazon de un producto cuyos lotes fue retirado por problemas -no graves- y ya esta en mi organismo. Me siento como el perro aquel rodeado de llamas, espero que no fuese grave la cosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Señores, caballeros, maricones varios...amigos foreros al fin de al cabo.... Necesito ayuda.
> 
> Un idiota que tengo por familiar no se le ocurrio otro cosa que dar mi contacto a antiguos compañeros de BUP que llevaba sin ver, no se, ¿20 años? y ahora tengo a varios taladrandome la cabeza en el telegram. La cuestion es, primero me habla uno que ya tiene 4 hijos, otra que se marcho y esta en inglaterra rodeada de gatos y por ultimo un tio que se llamaba Mario y ahora es... Maria y tengo la impresion de que el asunto se pone cada vez mas oscuro
> 
> ...





Yo fui a una de esas reuniones, les dije que era neurocirujano, una vida llena de logros y triunfos, termine embistiendo en el conchita, no vuelvo nunca más, tuve que aguantar casos peores que el mío de neurocirujano, estaba un chaval que hasta los 16 años se inventaba que jugaba en las categorías inferiores del Madrid y que la selección le enviaba a jugar competiciones...a la tercera cerveza fue el objetivo de las burlas como no podía ser de otra forma.

Otra que iba a ser modelo y ahora es un orcazo que acabo embistiendo aquella noche de reunión con otro que era vizco pero que al menos tenía casa propia.


Fue una noche curiosa...


Mi consejo es que te inventes algo, tanto si vas como si no vas


----------



## Poseidón (26 Dic 2021)

Gracias @Obiwanchernobil creo que les voy a mentir, les voy a decir que ahora ya no soy Poseidon, si no un puto Cyborg ultrapeligroso y que mejor no se acercen que les puedo pegar el Covid version 5.2

PD: De verdad lo de Mario convertido en Maria me ha dejado muy flipado o la otra teniendo el primer crio con 18 tacos. Joder, joder, joder y despues pienso que yo estoy mal.


----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2021)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2021)

lo sigues?


----------



## Poseidón (27 Dic 2021)

Cosas fallando en este foro? Imposible


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Gracias @Obiwanchernobil creo que les voy a mentir, les voy a decir que ahora ya no soy Poseidon, si no un puto Cyborg ultrapeligroso y que mejor no se acercen que les puedo pegar el Covid version 5.2
> 
> PD: De verdad lo de Mario convertido en Maria me ha dejado muy flipado o la otra teniendo el primer crio con 18 tacos. Joder, joder, joder y despues pienso que yo estoy mal.




Es posible que si les dices que eres un ciborg y toda la pesca no desentones, pues no serás el primero que se está inventando una realidad paralela, tu será un ciborg para ellos, pero Mario el barrendero dirá que es científico.

Ahora en serio, a mi todas esas mierdas me parecen un rollo, si no nos hemos visto en cinco años es porque no queríamos, porque los que de verdad quieres ver los ves.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Que te han regalado?.


----------



## Poseidón (27 Dic 2021)

Pues yo tambien dejo un poco de musica.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Señores, caballeros, maricones varios...amigos foreros al fin de al cabo.... Necesito ayuda.
> 
> Un idiota que tengo por familiar no se le ocurrio otro cosa que dar mi contacto a antiguos compañeros de BUP que llevaba sin ver, no se, ¿20 años? y ahora tengo a varios taladrandome la cabeza en el telegram. La cuestion es, primero me habla uno que ya tiene 4 hijos, otra que se marcho y esta en inglaterra rodeada de gatos y por ultimo un tio que se llamaba Mario y ahora es... Maria y tengo la impresion de que el asunto se pone cada vez mas oscuro
> 
> ...



Bloquéalos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Gracias @Obiwanchernobil creo que les voy a mentir, les voy a decir que ahora ya no soy Poseidon, si no un puto Cyborg ultrapeligroso y que mejor no se acercen que les puedo pegar el Covid version 5.2
> 
> PD: De verdad lo de Mario convertido en Maria me ha dejado muy flipado o la otra teniendo el primer crio con 18 tacos. Joder, joder, joder y despues pienso que yo estoy mal.



Diles que te han disgnosticado esquizofrenia y que te dan ataques peligrosos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es posible que si les dices que eres un ciborg y toda la pesca no desentones, pues no serás el primero que se está inventando una realidad paralela, tu será un ciborg para ellos, pero Mario el barrendero dirá que es científico.
> 
> Ahora en serio, a mi todas esas mierdas me parecen un rollo, si no nos hemos visto en cinco años es porque no queríamos, porque los que de verdad quieres ver los ves.



Bueno, si sigues en la misma ciudad sí. Los que estamos a cientos de kilómetros cuando vamos para allí sí nos gusta ver a algunos. A los que nosotros queremos claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Soy fan absoluto de ese canal, el tío se ha echo millonario con la tontería de los hamsters.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, si sigues en la misma ciudad sí. Los que estamos a cientos de kilómetros cuando vamos para allí sí nos gusta ver a algunos. A los que nosotros queremos claro.



Si claro, en ese caso está bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Buenos días gañanes, vamos a poner música por la mañana:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esta última que pongo de *Dunas* la incluyo junto a las otras a pesar de haber sido una derrota. Bueno, realmente no fue ni una batalla ni una huida, sino las dos cosas a la vez. Y a mayor gloria de *D. Antonio de Oquendo* y los pocos barcos que pudo salvar. *Ocurrió en 1640.*
> 
> En cuanto a la Guerra contra Flandes, las distintas treguas entre la Monarquía Universal y los Rebeldes no solían alcanzar a la batalla marítima. O si alcanzaba, unos y otros hacían lo indecible por seguir luchando. La Pax Hispánica, ese acuerdo destinado a ser tan solo duradero.
> 
> ...



Curiosa la forma de conseguir mercenarios en la España Imperial.

Meterse a combatir en el Mediterráneo o Flandes se llevaba a iniciativa de pordioseros a los que solo les quedaba el apellido y de campesinos arruinados. Iba el señorito a por ellos por los pueblos con el tamborilero, a conseguir a los mercenarios que engrosaban los Tercios.

Y luego qué? A resistir a cuchillo en Castelnuovo? A tener que esperar a la noche para poder efectuar encamisadas?

Una de las peores partes se las llevaban sitiadores y sitiados. Y es que rendir una plaza de hambre era complejísimo. Imaginaos estar meses y meses con una red de suministros cortada.

En cuanto a las Armadas, pues algo similar. Señoritos haciendo negocios de arriendos, de un montón de pagos para embarcarse.

Está bien conocer todo esto, la economía abierta estaba naciendo y los bancos eran muy recientes. Hubo alguno (los de menos) que hizo mucho dinero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Curiosa la forma de conseguir mercenarios en la España Imperial.
> 
> Meterse a combatir en el Mediterráneo o Flandes se llevaba a iniciativa de pordioseros a los que solo les quedaba el apellido y de campesinos arruinados. Iba el señorito por ellos pueblos con el tamborilero a conseguir a los mercenarios que engrosaban los Tercios.
> 
> ...



Joder cómo estamos desde por la mañana pronto a tope ehh


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder cómo estamos desde por la mañana pronto a tope ehh



Este es el hilo en el que más conocimiento he podido aportar y me aportan.

La clave, y eso lo has gestionado muy bien, es que sea una hilo cerrado. Como las fiestas que describe Rosendo en Flojos de Pantalón, pero sin niños.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este es el hilo en el que más conocimiento he podido aportar y me aportan.
> 
> La clave, y eso lo has gestionado muy bien, es que sea una hilo cerrado. Como las fiestas que describe Rosendo en Flojos de Pantalón, pero sin niños.




Si, en mi caso musicalmente he aprendido y aprendo bastante, aparte claro de echarme unas risas.


----------



## melf (27 Dic 2021)

En serio no ha salido esto?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> En serio no ha salido esto?




Sois unos viejales    pero incluso yo que apenas tenía edad para acordarme de nada lo recuerdo como una especia de evento mítico en la España de los 80.


----------



## melf (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sois unos viejales    pero incluso yo que apenas tenía edad para acordarme de nada lo recuerdo como una especia de evento mítico en la España de los 80.



Un año tuvimos a la Cicciolina, pero a pesar de ser mucho mas explicito, no tuvo ni la cuarta parte de exito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Un año tuvimos a la Cicciolina, pero a pesar de ser mucho mas explicito, no tuvo ni la cuarta parte de exito.



Supongo que una sería la innovadora.

Recuerdo de aquellos años en los que yo era muy pequeño una campaña de alcohol con Stevie wonder, anuncios del Seat Marbella, los gitanos con una cabra y nosotros tirandoles monedas de cinco pesetas desde los balcones, el afilador dando por culo por las mañanas y finalmente aquello desconocido de lo que hablaban todos los niños en primero de egb...los dibujos animados de un niño que repartía hostias como panes, un tal Goku.

Los primeros recuerdos en el cine con el Robin hood de Kevin costner o el Batman de Burton, las tardes de cine infantil en TVE con la historia interminable, exploradores o una pandilla alucinante.

Luego comenzaron las largas tarde de verano jugando a fútbol sin parar, los primeros amores, y como no, los primeros problemas, benditos problemas.

El boom de los videoclubs, me pasaba la tarde mirando posters de películas.

El centro mail y los cambios de videojuegos de megadrive por 1000 pesetas.


El paso al instituto, las primeras borracheras, la búsqueda de identidad, el teléfono móvil...

Mi primer ordenador, aquello era magia negra, tarifa plana de ADSL internet...Facebook, vivir para mostrárselo a los demás, la crisis económica, el smartphone.

Trabajar 12 horas diarias para salir adelante, renunciar a sueños, perder familiares o amigos por el paso del tiempo o porque simplemente algunos no lo consiguieron.

Todo ha cambiado y mucho, pero hecho la vista atrás y veo que como muchos otros he sobrevivido y que queda aún mucho camino por delante.


----------



## melf (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Supongo que una sería la innovadora.
> 
> Recuerdo de aquellos años en los que yo era muy pequeño una campaña de alcohol con Stevie wonder, anuncios del Seat Marbella, los gitanos con una cabra y nosotros tirandoles monedas de cinco pesetas desde los balcones, el afilador dando por culo por las mañanas y finalmente aquello desconocido de lo que hablaban todos los niños en primero de egb...los dibujos animados de un niño que repartía hostias como panes, un tal Goku.
> 
> ...



Pues si, mas o menos como todos, me imagino, aunque yo cuando miro a lo que se viene espero que no haya tanto camino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Soy fan absoluto de ese canal, el tío se ha echo millonario con la tontería de los hamsters.



Por lo menos este se lo curra, no es un tío hablando de chorradas o una zorra enseñando cacho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

to the owners of this channel - people dont stand for this, you dont abuse animals, and you will face the consequences of doing so, watch out.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Supongo que una sería la innovadora.
> 
> Recuerdo de aquellos años en los que yo era muy pequeño una campaña de alcohol con Stevie wonder, anuncios del Seat Marbella, los gitanos con una cabra y nosotros tirandoles monedas de cinco pesetas desde los balcones, el afilador dando por culo por las mañanas y finalmente aquello desconocido de lo que hablaban todos los niños en primero de egb...los dibujos animados de un niño que repartía hostias como panes, un tal Goku.
> 
> ...









Robin Hood es basura, aunque ahí descubrí Bryan Adams:



Batman de Burton es de las primeras pelis que vi en el cine, después de Alien o Cobra, siempre con mi hamijo Jose:



Me pareció una puta mierda.

Al final sobreviven casi todos, el tema es como se sobrevive y con qué heridas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Robin Hood es basura, aunque ahí descubrí Bryan Adams:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Robin hood me pareció entrañable, el cine de aventuras en general se fue a la mierda.
Me suena que con poco tiempos e diferencia había otra de la misma temática.
El cualquier caso Robin y waterworld me parecen muy revindicables por parte del costner.

En mi caso Batman creo que fue la primera, aquello fue una fiebre, todo el mundo ha lana de ella, no se me olvida la cola que tuve que esperar para verla, a mi sí me gustó, pero era muy pequeño e impresionable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este es el hilo en el que más conocimiento he podido aportar y me aportan.
> 
> La clave, y eso lo has gestionado muy bien, es que sea una hilo cerrado. Como las fiestas que describe Rosendo en Flojos de Pantalón, pero sin niños.



¿cerrado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> En serio no ha salido esto?



Madre mía, eso lo vi en casa de unos primos de Silla, tendría unos 10 años, porque en mi casa ni de coña, y nos parecía un escándalo. 30 años después eso es de chicas inocentes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Un año tuvimos a la Cicciolina, pero a pesar de ser mucho mas explicito, no tuvo ni la cuarta parte de exito.



Hasta Jewtube le pone restricción. Yo creo que Cicciolina repugnaba y eso hacía que casi nadie le hiciera caso. Sabrina era más pizpi y te daban más ganas de follártela.
Por cierto, aunque en España Sabrina es mucho más conocida, a nivel charts tuvo mucho más éxito Samantha Fox. Estos días que estoy escuchando charts de los 80 (y se me caen las lágrimas) me he encontrado varios hits suyos:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Robin hood me pareció entrañable, el cine de aventuras en general se fue a la mierda.
> Me suena que con poco tiempos e diferencia había otra de la misma temática.
> El cualquier caso Robin y waterworld me parecen muy revindicables por parte del costner.
> 
> En mi caso Batman creo que fue la primera, aquello fue una fiebre, todo el mundo ha lana de ella, no se me olvida la cola que tuve que esperar para verla, a mi sí me gustó, pero era muy pequeño e impresionable.



Tendrías 7 años cuando Robin Hooh. Yo entraba ya en la adolescencia. Los 90 en cine fueron ya una bajada de calidad bastante acentuada.
Robin Hood han hecho miles, pero la última con cierta trascendencia fue esa que dices. Waterworld es una peli que tuvo miles de críticas y Kevin Corner no es un tío que me guste mucho, pero Waterworld es una peli de sesión de tarde bastante aceptable.
En mi caso, con Batman, era la apertura de un cine en mi pueblo(15000 habitantes entonces) después de haberse cerrado los anteriores unos años antes y mi hamijo Jose me dijo de ir a verla (como casi siempre, porque él por lo menos tenía dinero para hacer cosas), y la vimos un Viernes es sesión de tarde casi solos en la sala. Obviamente yo no era un experto en cine y ese tono oscuro de la película hizo que no me gustara. En comparación con Alien 2 o Cobra, para mí fue una mierda. Aunque viendo las de Batman de los años 90 aquello era una obra maestra. Me interesaba mucho más la banda sonora de Prince. La música me hacía abstraerme y pensar en otras cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tendrías 7 años cuando Robin Hooh. Yo entraba ya en la adolescencia. Los 90 en cine fueron ya una bajada de calidad bastante acentuada.
> Robin Hood han hecho miles, pero la última con cierta trascendencia fue esa que dices. Waterworld es una peli que tuvo miles de críticas y Kevin Corner no es un tío que me guste mucho, pero Waterworld es una peli de sesión de tarde bastante aceptable.
> En mi caso, con Batman, era la apertura de un cine en mi pueblo(15000 habitantes entonces) después de haberse cerrado los anteriores unos años antes y mi hamijo Jose me dijo de ir a verla (como casi siempre, porque él por lo menos tenía dinero para hacer cosas), y la vimos un Viernes es sesión de tarde casi solos en la sala. Obviamente yo no era un experto en cine y ese tono oscuro de la película hizo que no me gustara. En comparación con Alien 2 o Cobra, para mí fue una mierda. Aunque viendo las de Batman de los años 90 aquello era una obra maestra. Me interesaba mucho más la banda sonora de Prince. La música me hacía abstraerme y pensar en otras cosas.




Alien 2 te la compro, es de lo mejor de Cameron aunque inferior a la primera, la siguiente qué nombras a protagonizado innombrables borracheras con ella de fondo, una comedia absoluta, que curiosamente no ha ido tan desencaminado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alien 2 te la compro, es de lo mejor de Cameron aunque inferior a la primera, la siguiente qué nombras a protagonizado innombrables borracheras con ella de fondo, una comedia absoluta, que curiosamente no ha ido tan desencaminado.



Yo es que a Sly le habría dado varios Oscar. Miles de horas de entretenimiento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo es que a Sly le habría dado varios Oscar. Miles de horas de entretenimiento.




Yo siemre fui más de chuache, eligió mejor sus directores y conto con más presupuesto en sus películas, eso sí, era más limitado que Stallone en la actuación.

De Stallone me quedo con la primera de Rocky porque además es buena objetivamente, luego me divierten tango y cash, demolición man, juez dredd los mercenarios 1 y 2 y pánico en el túnel, otra interesante de distinta forma es copland.


Las de Rambo me parecen muy malas, entiendo el impacto de la primera por el contexto, pero el resto tela...

Cobra me parece eso, una comedia.

Yo el halcón una curiosidad.

El especialista un truño.

Máximo riesgo es un Rambo en la nieve.


No se qué más me dejo destacable, una que vi en los 90 "Óscar" me pareció curiosa pero era mala de cojones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

El hostal conchita es como howards....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El hostal conchita es como howards....



¿No te estabas follando a la vecina?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Dic 2021)

*La variante preocupante omicron (B.1.1.529) del SARS-CoV-2 no infecta fácilmente a los hámsteres sirios*
Este artículo es una versión preliminar y no ha sido certificado por revisión por pares

La aparición de variantes preocupantes (VoC) del SARS-CoV-2 ha exacerbado la pandemia de COVID-19. A fines de noviembre de 2021, surgió una nueva variante del SARS-CoV-2, a saber, el omicron (B.1.1.529). Dado que esta variante omicron está muy mutada en la proteína de pico, la OMS clasificó esta variante como la quinta variante de preocupación (VoC). Anteriormente demostramos que los otros VoC del SARS-CoV-2 se replican de manera eficiente en los hámsteres sirios, al igual que las cepas ancestrales. Aquí queríamos explorar la infectividad de la variante omicron en comparación con la cepa ancestral D614G. Sorprendentemente, en hámsters que habían sido infectados con la variante omicron, se detectó una carga de ARN viral 3 log10 menor en los pulmones en comparación con los animales infectados con D614G y no se detectó virus infeccioso en este órgano. Es más, El examen histopatológico de los pulmones de hámsteres infectados con omicron no reveló signos de inflamación peri-bronquial o bronconeumonía. Se necesitan más experimentos para determinar si el omicron VoC se replica posiblemente de manera más eficiente en el tracto respiratorio superior de los hámsteres que en sus pulmones.






*The omicron (B.1.1.529) SARS-CoV-2 variant of concern does not readily infect Syrian hamsters*
The emergence of SARS-CoV-2 variants of concern (VoCs) has exacerbated the COVID-19 pandemic. End of November 2021, a new SARS-CoV-2 variant namely the omicron (B.1.1.529) emerged. Since this omicron variant is heavily mutated in the spike protein, WHO classified this variant as the 5th variant...




www.biorxiv.org


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Espero que los reformistas dejamos el pabellón bien alto!!!!







Premios honoríficos "ANTONIO RISIONES TERCERA DOSIS" Exclusivos


Tras el éxito obtenido por los premios navideños: https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/premios-navidenos-de-burbuja-participa-exclusivas-obiwanchernobil.1660341/ Llegan los prestigiosos premios honoríficos "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" en exclusiva para los burbuja. Los anuncios y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> *La variante preocupante omicron (B.1.1.529) del SARS-CoV-2 no infecta fácilmente a los hámsteres sirios*
> Este artículo es una versión preliminar y no ha sido certificado por revisión por pares
> 
> La aparición de variantes preocupantes (VoC) del SARS-CoV-2 ha exacerbado la pandemia de COVID-19. A fines de noviembre de 2021, surgió una nueva variante del SARS-CoV-2, a saber, el omicron (B.1.1.529). Dado que esta variante omicron está muy mutada en la proteína de pico, la OMS clasificó esta variante como la quinta variante de preocupación (VoC). Anteriormente demostramos que los otros VoC del SARS-CoV-2 se replican de manera eficiente en los hámsteres sirios, al igual que las cepas ancestrales. Aquí queríamos explorar la infectividad de la variante omicron en comparación con la cepa ancestral D614G. Sorprendentemente, en hámsters que habían sido infectados con la variante omicron, se detectó una carga de ARN viral 3 log10 menor en los pulmones en comparación con los animales infectados con D614G y no se detectó virus infeccioso en este órgano. Es más, El examen histopatológico de los pulmones de hámsteres infectados con omicron no reveló signos de inflamación peri-bronquial o bronconeumonía. Se necesitan más experimentos para determinar si el omicron VoC se replica posiblemente de manera más eficiente en el tracto respiratorio superior de los hámsteres que en sus pulmones.
> ...




Siempre nos traes la mejor informacion


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Dic 2021)

También me escuché el disco de *Crowded House* en el que está incluida Weather with you.



La verdad que no ha podido ser una cosa más sosa. Pero que se puede esperar: banda de finales de los ochenta, se creían que iban a ser continuistas de Duran Duran...

Es que no se salva ni Fall at your feet, que solo remonta el vuelo hacia el final con alguna nota.



Del resto de canciones es que ni me acuerdo de nombres ni de sonidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches camaradas, vamos con la entradilla:

Sientes que nacistes hombre pero te sientes un caniche?


Tal vez nacistes mujer y te sientes un ornitorrinco?

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" ya han sido abiertos, podéis presentar categorías y premios para que el jurado estudie su inclusión.

@SNB Superstar sigue con sus problemillas, pero dice que gracias por el apoyo mostrado, promete no meterse más heroína nunca.



La entrevista a @Epsilon69 se está retrasando más de lo previsto por problemas de logística, mañana esperamos poder arreglarlos.


Vamos invocando:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches camaradas, vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> La entrevista a @Epsilon69 se está retrasando más de lo previsto *por problemas de logística*, mañana esperamos poder arreglarlos.



Anda la entrevista, no me acordaba ya...que paso? hay huelga de camioneros al final ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Todos los camioneros ya están muertos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Anda la entrevista, no me acordaba ya...que paso? hay huelga de camioneros al final ?



Han sido unos días duros, además @Epsilon69 es un hombre ocupado, ahora se abandonan muchos perrillos en navidad y en su protectora están a tope de trabajo.

Pero creo que para mañana podremos cuadrar.


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

Os dejo una navideña por aquí, está en mi listas de dependientes, debe ser lo único de Zemeckis que no he visto:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


>




La virgen...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Uff, últimamente me he enganchado mucho a esta mierda. Pero lo mío son las ranas.


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Uff, últimamente me he enganchado mucho a esta mierda. Pero lo mío son las ranas.





Yo veo torneos de insectos, los enfrentan unos a otros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Un video que conmocionó al mismísimo @Epsilon69....

Música épica, drama, amputaciones, autosuperación canina....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



He visto alguno de hámsters y reconozco que me he acordado del


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo veo torneos de insectos, los enfrentan unos a otros.



Había un programa, Monster Bug Wars. Muy bueno. 
Las escolopendras MANDAN.

La charo y el calvo...que buenos ratos viendo esto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Con cucarachas y arañas lo llevo mal de cojones


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

No sé que tienen estos bichos, pero...son bocas con patas. Torpes, pero se lo comen todo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé que tienen estos bichos, pero...son bocas con patas. Torpes, pero se lo comen todo...



Y nos parecen graciosas e inofensivas las hijas de puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No puedo seguir posteando vídeos de este tipo. Me pica todo el cuerpo.




Si vamos a dejarlo mejor, unas cuantas muertes caninas estarían bien...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

Casi nos deslizamos hacia Veteranos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No, pobres perritos. Que descansen en paz.
> 
> Bueno, pues mañana la entrevista. Y este hilo se ha llenado de insectos, langostas y otras plagas bíblicas a raíz de abortar la entrevista.
> 
> ...




No te reconozco!!! , No eres tú!!! El @Epsilon69 que yo conozco abría posteado un video de perritos siendo sacrificados de inmediato!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os dejo una navideña por aquí, está en mi listas de dependientes, debe ser lo único de Zemeckis que no he visto:



La vi en el cine. A mí no me gustó.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un video que conmocionó al mismísimo @Epsilon69....
> 
> Música épica, drama, amputaciones, autosuperación canina....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Lo mejor es que el chino vuelve atar a sus chuchos y tira millas como si nada...


----------



## escalador (28 Dic 2021)

Holaaa!

En esta película aparecen carreteras cortadas por la nieve. Cuenta como peli navideña??



Me flipa la película, creo que porque en el fondo me gustaría ser como la prota y dar rienda suelta a ese histrionismo y esas idas de olla (sin llegar a torturar a nadie) pero me tengo que contener en mi día a día.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Holaaa!
> 
> En esta película aparecen carreteras cortadas por la nieve. Cuenta como peli navideña??
> 
> ...



Terro Charo...no es muy afortunado el término, pero sabéis a lo que me refiero. Una puta loca de los gatos de estas acojona de verdad.

James Caan

Alien Nation

...que se ande con ojo la charo esa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mejor es que el chino vuelve atar a sus chuchos y tira millas como si nada...



Los perros son mi debilidad.


----------



## melf (28 Dic 2021)

No esta mal.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Dic 2021)

Me tenía que haber dormido ya hace casi dos horas que es cuando me he echado a la cama después de verme el primer capítulo de Gomorra pero aquí estoy: con el móvil en la cama y totalmente a oscuras excepto por la pantalla.
Y encima no me puedo levantar más tarde de las 9 y algo de la mañana, voy a estar más zombie que los del walking dead.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Holaaa!
> 
> En esta película aparecen carreteras cortadas por la nieve. Cuenta como peli navideña??
> 
> ...




La prota lo hace de puta madre, el libro ya era bueno la verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Me tenía que haber dormido ya hace casi dos horas que es cuando me he echado a la cama después de verme el primer capítulo de Gomorra pero aquí estoy: con el móvil en la cama y totalmente a oscuras excepto por la pantalla.
> Y encima no me puedo levantar más tarde de las 9 y algo de la mañana, voy a estar más zombie que los del walking dead.




Buenos días a todos, si, así estamos todos, somos la generación del insomnio, al final el cuerpo es sabio y se acaba adaptando, yo por ejemplo duermo poco por la noche , unas 4 horas, pero luego por la tarde duermo otras 3 y así al final saco mis 7 horas diarias, cada uno tenemos unos horarios y es lo que toca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los perros son mi debilidad.




A mí me gustan aunque vacile con ellos y tal, pero los chuchos peligrosos deben ser eliminados de la faz de la tierra, como te digo me gustan pero su lugar es servir y hacer compañia al hombre no humanizarlos.

Cuando son tratados con respeto pero como animales cumplen una función, se usan para rescates, policía, compañía, ciegos o incluso terapias, a cambio reciben cuidados.

Cuando no son útiles y se les trata como humanos es cuando ya no lo veo.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, si, así estamos todos, somos la generación del insomnio, al final el cuerpo es sabio y se acaba adaptando, yo por ejemplo duermo poco por la noche , unas 4 horas, pero luego por la tarde duermo otras 3 y así al final saco mis 7 horas diarias, cada uno tenemos unos horarios y es lo que toca.



Pues curiosamente me he levantado sin mucho sueño y ahora mismo estoy más o menos despejado, así que no está mal.
En mi caso por ejemplo jamás duermo siesta por las tardes ni nada de eso ya que no me puedo dormir y me levanto mucho más jodido que durmiendo solo un par de horas por la noche: todo lo que duermo por la noche, ya sean 7 o 4 horas, es con lo que voy a pasar el día por cojones.


----------



## Poseidón (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí me gustan aunque vacile con ellos y tal, pero los chuchos peligrosos deben ser eliminados de la faz de la tierra, como te digo me gustan pero su lugar es servir y hacer compañia al hombre no humanizarlos.
> 
> Cuando son tratados con respeto pero como animales cumplen una función, se usan para rescates, policía, compañía, ciegos o incluso terapias, a cambio reciben cuidados.
> 
> Cuando no son útiles y se les trata como humanos es cuando ya no lo veo.



Algunos los usan de sustitutos de hijos y nietos. Y asi nos va. Yo a mi chucho lo quiero mucho, me jodera el dia que palme, pero coño, es un perro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, si, así estamos todos, somos la generación del insomnio, al final el cuerpo es sabio y se acaba adaptando, yo por ejemplo duermo poco por la noche , unas 4 horas, pero luego por la tarde duermo otras 3 y así al final saco mis 7 horas diarias, cada uno tenemos unos horarios y es lo que toca.



Yo hago parecido pero eso no es bueno para el cuerpo precisamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Poseidón dijo:


> Algunos los usan de sustitutos de hijos y nietos. Y asi nos va. Yo a mi chucho lo quiero mucho, me jodera el dia que palme, pero coño, es un perro.



Mejores que las personas pero de largo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

El otro día dando una vuelta me encontré la tumba de un perro. Tapada con piedras y flores. Le habían puesto placa y todo: Celso, del 2006 al 2020. Murió justo antes de la Plandemia. Se me cayeron las lágrimas. A un perro hay que incinerarlo coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Pues curiosamente me he levantado sin mucho sueño y ahora mismo estoy más o menos despejado, así que no está mal.
> En mi caso por ejemplo jamás duermo siesta por las tardes ni nada de eso ya que no me puedo dormir y me levanto mucho más jodido que durmiendo solo un par de horas por la noche: todo lo que duermo por la noche, ya sean 7 o 4 horas, es con lo que voy a pasar el día por cojones.




Ya, como te digo depende de los horarios de curro y tal, yo también creo que es mejor no dormir siesta, pero en mi caso por la noche solo tengo tiempo para esas horas.

Mucha gente, efectivamente abusa de la siesta y por la noche eso le ocasiona problemas para dormir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya, como te digo depende de los horarios de curro y tal, yo también creo que es mejor no dormir siesta, pero en mi caso por la noche solo tengo tiempo para esas horas.
> 
> Mucha gente, efectivamente abusa de la siesta y por la noche eso le ocasiona problemas para dormir.



Eso es porque no están cansados. Si duermes 4 horas solo y trabajas durante el día ya te digo yo que llegas a la cama y te duermes al segundo, aunque hayas dormido siesta. Lo que no tiene sentido es alguien que duerme 8 horas y luego se mete siesta de otras dos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Eso es porque no están cansados. Si duermes 4 horas solo y trabajas durante el día ya te digo yo que llegas a la cama y te duermes al segundo, aunque hayas dormido siesta. Lo que no tiene sentido es alguien que duerme 8 horas y luego se mete siesta de otras dos.



Exacto, 8 horas noche más 2 de siesta = insomnio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Pensando en el hostal conchita, he recordado a la pesada está...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



???


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pensando en el hostal conchita, he recordado a la pesada está...



Suena a todas horas para cantar mierdas de buenrollismo. En la plandemia puso voz a varios spots del tipo "estoloarreglamosentretodos(yunamierda)" o "salimosmejores(otramierda)".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ???



Está @Edge2 con ganas de paja.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ???



Es una imagen del paraiso, el lugar con el que sueño...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es una imagen del paraiso, el lugar con el que sueño...




El paraíso es este:


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El paraíso es este:



Pues me gusta mas el paraiso del conforero Edge


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, 8 horas noche más 2 de siesta = insomnio.



El que se echa 2 horas de siestas, es porque no ha dormido antes 8 horas


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Dic 2021)

*Me lié con una gitana de La Sagra. Y como la chupaba. La mejor experiencia de mi vida, junta con una con la que me enrrollé de Talavera.*


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2021)

Son las hijas de julio Iglesias...


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿No quieres un gorro obi?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 885430



Que preciosidad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Que preciosidad


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 885772



   que bueno, muchas gracias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Hoy a las 24:00...sin anuncios, en exclusiva, sin esperas...entrevista a @Epsilon69 en primicia mundial!!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Dic 2021)

Yo quiero mi gorrito.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 885430


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Tenéis hamsterfobia!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 885772



Quién es ese del avatar?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Muy fuerte lo de ayer de Obiwan en un hilo de riffs de guitarra. 
Va y no pone un riff (no sé, "Iron man" que la dejas sin poner para que venga alguien y la ponga) sino que pone un solo de Van Halen...con todos sus cojonazos de hámster...


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Muy fuerte lo de ayer de Obiwan en un hilo de riffs de guitarra.
> Va y no pone un riff (no sé, "Iron man" que la dejas sin poner para que venga alguien y la ponga) sino que pone un solo de Van Halen...con todos sus cojonazos de hámster...



No se en qué hilo puso eso.

El Hilo Oficial es el mío:






Música - La lista de los 100 mejores riffs del rock.


https://digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best_guitarriff.html Pues eso, comenten. Así, a bote pronto, me parece que están bajos: - Sunshine of your Love, de Cream, que en vez de en el puesto 3, debería estar en el 2. - Black Dog, de Led Zeppelin, en el 32. Aunque sí que coincido en que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Muy fuerte lo de ayer de Obiwan en un hilo de riffs de guitarra.
> Va y no pone un riff (no sé, "Iron man" que la dejas sin poner para que venga alguien y la ponga) sino que pone un solo de Van Halen...con todos sus cojonazos de hámster...




Siempre he sido un alma libre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Deberíamos crear un hilo de TV, para ir hablando de lo que vamos viendo en la TV...la virgen santa, tengo first dates puesto ahora mismo....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No se en qué hilo puso eso.
> 
> El Hilo Oficial es el mío:
> 
> ...



También es tuyo, de elegir entre Sunshine of your love y Smoke on the water...creo.

Miré esa lista así por encima y no trae 20th Century Boy...






Música - Entras y seleccionas un riff de guitarra.


Deep Purple- Smoke on the water. Cream- Sunshine of your love.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Quién es ese del avatar?



Es un actor estadounidense, Justin Scott Hartley


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deberíamos crear un hilo de TV, para ir hablando de lo que vamos viendo en la TV...la virgen santa, tengo first dates puesto ahora mismo....



Muy de vez en cuando tiene buenos momentos...


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo que jamás me podría imaginar es que este pavo sea XILEBO.



Si, tengo un aire, pero muy aire


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 885979
> Ver archivo adjunto 885980
> Ver archivo adjunto 885981




Que cojones está pasando aqui me voy y el hilo se convierte en homo maromo.


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy a las 24:00...sin anuncios, en exclusiva, sin esperas...entrevista a @Epsilon69 en primicia mundial!!!!



Tic tac, tic tac


----------



## Edge2 (28 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estaba posteando fotos de xilebo.



Ese no es Xilebo, es Justino, es un actor que interpreta a Xilebo...


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones está pasando aqui me voy y el hilo se convierte en homo maromo.



Parece esto first dates tmb


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Holi, holi


----------



## xilebo (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy a las 24:00...sin anuncios, en exclusiva, sin esperas...entrevista a @Epsilon69 en primicia mundial!!!!



Tic tac, tic tac


----------



## escalador (28 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, tengo un aire, pero muy aire



Podriamos poner todos a qué actores o actrices famosos nos han dicho que nos parecemos


----------



## escalador (28 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones está pasando aqui me voy y el hilo se convierte en homo maromo.



Menuda Novedaz hoyga! cuando no estás (casi siempre) esto es un bar de ambiente


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sí, y posponer la entrevista para mañana. Total, el hámster desaparecerá a las 0.12 h.



Tranquilidad, que no cunda el punico...ya son las 00:00, si el hamster se retrasa, se habra atascado con algun informe


----------



## escalador (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sí, y posponer la entrevista para mañana. Total, el hámster desaparecerá a las 0.12 h.



Ahora es tarde, señora (8) Hay mucha expectacion. Te debes a tus fans


----------



## escalador (29 Dic 2021)

Aprovecho que @Obiwanchernobil no está


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Atascado... se habrá caído de la silla.



Esperemos que haya puesto un cojin al lado de la silla


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2021)

Y la entrevista?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2021)

Paso a marcar tarjeta y sigo buscando hilos


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con que caiga al suelo sobre los huevos esos de hámster rebota.



Jajajajaja con esos huevos, rebota  

Mientras sale la entrevista a fuego lento, vamos a poner unos minutos musicales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Hoy la entradilla corre a cargo de nuestro experto @xilebo !!!!


Dicho esto a continuación se realizarán las preguntas de la entrevista a @Epsilon69, como sabeis se tratan de preguntas más o menos estandarizadas para todos pero se suelen adaptar a la estrella invitada, después de responder a estas preguntas se le pueden hacer preguntas directas al entrevistado por vuestra parte y el responderlas.


Vamos allá!!!














Personal:









1- ERES CONOCIDO EN EL FORO POR tu
caída a los infiernos de la heroína, cooperar en una ONG de perrillos y tu amor a la música.



¿A QUE EDAD COMENZASTE en la heroína.?.





¿TIENES MAS AMIGOS QUE tomen heroina?.





¿CUANTO LLEVAS GASTADO en heroína en total.?.





¿Porque elegistes un refugio de perrillos para hacerte voluntario?.


¿Que te reportan los perrillos?





¿De dónde viene tu pasión por la musica?.


¿Tu estilo musical favorito?.


En qué trabajas o está relacionado tu trabajo.





COMO TE REGISTRASTES EN ESTE FORO Y PORQUE RESPUESTA DETALLADA.





¿PREFIERES EMBESTIR A UNA JACA O ESCUCHAR MUSICA?.





INTIMO:





¿A QUE SE DEBE LO DE ABRIR HILOS LLENOS DE MUSICA PASTILLERA?.



¿ QUE FUE DE TU ULTIMA PAREJA?.


¿Último partido político al que VOTASTES?


Escribe en una línea algo que pienses que te describe como persona.





MULTIMEDIA.





AFICION FAVORITA Y PORQUE.





PELICULA FAVORITA Y PORQUE.



DISCO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.





LIBRO O COMIC FAVORITO Y PORQUE.



VIDEOJUEGO FAVORITO Y PORQUE.







SECCION OBIWANCHERNOBIL:





EN LA SOLEDAD DE TU HABITACION ¿ALGUNA VEZ TE AS TOCADO PENSANDO EN LA HEROINA?





QUE OPINION TE MERECE LA LECHE FRESCA DE MAMADOU DEL DIA.





¿QUE OPINAS DE LAS BANDAS NIGERIANAS QUE OPERAN EN ESPAÑA, LOS POWER COLORS Y LOS NIGERIAN UNLIMITED COLORS?





¿A QUE EDAD PERDISTES LA VIRGINIDAD Y CON QUIEN?.





¿CON QUE TE HICISTES TU PRiMERA PAJA?.





¿CUANTAS VECES TE MASTURBAS AL CABO DEL DIA?





¿QUE OPINAS DE LA PIZZA 4 QUESOS DE LA CASA TARRADELLAS?.





¿CUAL ES TU VARIEDAD DE MONSTER FAVORITA?





¿CUANTO DINERO GASTAS EN COCAINA A LA SEMANA?.





¿Quieres sacarte el bachillerato y trabajar en Amazon?



















Y AHORA PUEDES DEJAR UNA PREGUNTA PARA EL PROXIMO ENTREVISTADO.





GRACIAS.





DEspues de tus respuestas los nocturnos podrán preguntarte cosas y tu responder si así lo deseas.


----------



## escalador (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo raro es que esté.



Está preparando una sesuda y capciosa entrevista a lo Mercedes Milán.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy la entradilla corre a cargo de nuestro experto @xilebo !!!!
> 
> 
> Dicho esto a continuación se realizarán las preguntas de la entrevista a @Epsilon69, como sabeis se tratan de preguntas más o menos estandarizadas para todos pero se suelen adaptar a la estrella invitada, después de responder a estas preguntas se le pueden hacer preguntas directas al entrevistado por vuestra parte y el responderlas.
> ...


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Lo suyo es que despues de las preguntas, estuvieran las respuestas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo suyo es que despues de las preguntas, estuvieran las respuestas




Coño, que copié y pegue cuando responda.


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Coño, que copié y pegue cuando responda.



Ok, pensaba que ya habia respondido antes, no pasa nada. Mejor asi, por fascisculos  

Voy con la entradilla de mientras:


Buenas noches camaradas, vamos con la entradilla:


¿Qué es lo más embarazoso que tus padres te han pillado haciendo? .

¿Has sido cruel o malo con alguien en alguna ocasión?


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Paso a marcar tarjeta y sigo buscando hilos




Deja de marcar y quédate a la entrevista y posterior coloquio con @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Ok, pensaba que ya habia respondido antes, no pasa nada. Mejor asi, por fascisculos
> 
> Voy con la entradilla de mientras:
> 
> ...




No no, yo las pongo y el que tenga que responder responde, si no parecen pactadas de antes.

Como son las mismas para todos o muy parecidas, da igual.

Respecto a la primera pregunta casi todos los hombres podríamos responder lo mismo


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No no, yo las pongo y el que tenga que responder responde, si no parecen pactadas de antes.
> 
> Como son las mismas para todos o muy parecidas, da igual.
> 
> Respecto a la primera pregunta casi todos los hombres podríamos responder lo mismo



Jajajajaja por eso lo he puesto, ibamos a coincidir todos


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Foreros esperando a que el conforero epsilon responda a las preguntas del hamster


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Foreros esperando a que el conforero epsilon responda a las preguntas del hamster
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886081




Esta nervioso ante una entrevista de este nivel.
@Epsilon69 se nos está escaqueando


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2021)

Tenía un jefe el siglo pasado que estaba todo el día con el optalidon. Creo que lo prohibieron...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2021)

No juegueis con las dronjas, buenas noches...


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando prohibieron esto me hicieron polvo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886091



Con eso hacías el pis naranja...


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 1- ERES CONOCIDO EN EL FORO POR...
> 
> _*Mi capacidad de poner en el mismo hilo un vídeo de techno y de Rocío Jurado pasando por jotas castellanas. También me gusta desenmascarar demonios cobardes que suelen habitar por estos lares cibernéticos.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Me he acordado de esa cancion es que el dia de nochebuena en telecinco lo echaron en el programa de noche de actuaciones musicales y pense, como esta el panorama nacional para rescatar ese grupo y cancion para ponerlo


----------



## DorianWilde (29 Dic 2021)

Umm va a ser que no…. Me quedo con mi morena culona (lo justo) y sus tetillas de adolescente. Hala.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

La verdad que si, te imagino asi tal cual


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


> Podriamos poner todos a qué actores o actrices famosos nos han dicho que nos parecemos



No creo que me parezca a ningún actor famoso pero ahora que lo dices me has recordado a alguien conocido que me dijo que en cuanto a la cara me doy un aire al hijo del calvo ese de Sálvame que se llama Kiko Matamoros.
Creo que se llama Diego Matamoros.

Edito: En teoría algo así pero sin estar mazadoz con peor mandíbula y algo más blanco de piel.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2021)

En la primera había una fina discusión teológica con un turcochino: "Crom, fuerte en su montaña..."

Aquí está...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## DorianWilde (29 Dic 2021)

Sería lo último que se me ocurriría hacer en la vida…







Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deberíamos crear un hilo de TV, para ir hablando de lo que vamos viendo en la TV...la virgen santa, tengo first dates puesto ahora mismo....



En mi caso deporte o alguna peli. Poco más.


----------



## DorianWilde (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando prohibieron esto me hicieron polvo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886091



Bueno… aún queda el Rubifen…


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## escalador (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 1- ERES CONOCIDO EN EL FORO POR...
> 
> _*Mi capacidad de poner en el mismo hilo un vídeo de techno y de Rocío Jurado pasando por jotas castellanas. También me gusta desenmascarar demonios cobardes que suelen habitar por estos lares cibernéticos.*_
> 
> ...



Grande Epsilon! Me han encantado las respuestas y tus referentes vitales.

Esperanza además es una pedazo de artista versiona temas dance:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira como se ofrece la warra:



Pasa más tiempo preparándosela con la boca que cumpliendo...quien iba a pensar que las tortugas cumplían mejor


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Dic 2021)

Si te ocurre casi siempre es que o tienes mala suerte de verdad o es que follas realmente bien.


----------



## vagodesigner (29 Dic 2021)

Es esto el hilo de una chupipandi?


----------



## vagodesigner (29 Dic 2021)

Eres la ardilla?


----------



## Poseidón (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Que malas son joder.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Dic 2021)

*Arturo Gatti - Micky Ward I (2002)*



Por un día, el boxeo se convirtió en arte. *Aquello fue una fiesta,* la gente rugía, se levantaba del asiento y los propio comentaristas durante los últimos cinco rounds ya se estaban dando cuenta de que era "*uno de los mejores combates de la historia." *Todos nos emocionamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 1- ERES CONOCIDO EN EL FORO POR...
> 
> _*Mi capacidad de poner en el mismo hilo un vídeo de techno y de Rocío Jurado pasando por jotas castellanas. También me gusta desenmascarar demonios cobardes que suelen habitar por estos lares cibernéticos.*_
> 
> ...




Excelente , te felicito por la entrevista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Me encantaba está película de pequeño.


----------



## melf (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando prohibieron esto me hicieron polvo
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 886091



Esto lo machacaban mis colegas y lo esnifaban por las noches como si fuesen aspiradoras.


----------



## melf (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A mí me ayudaba a estudiar porque me mantenía alerta como la cafeína pero sin los nervios del café.



Supongo que tambien lo usarian para estudiar, pero de lo que hablo es cuando saliamos de fiesta.


----------



## melf (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Supongo que tambien lo usarian para estudiar, pero de lo que hablo es cuando saliamos de fiesta.




Parece una reunión de drogadictos anónimos cabrones


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Mia tmb, solian echarla mucho en estas epocas de navidades. Este chico es un demonio 1 y 2, muy buenas, me encantaban. Ya quisieron alargar el chicle como en la de solo en casa con una tercera y ya no era igual


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Mia tmb, solian echarla mucho en estas epocas de navidades. Este chico es un demonio 1 y 2, muy buenas, me encantaban. Ya quisieron alargar el chicle como en la de solo en casa con una tercera y ya no era igual



La primera era graciosa, el resto no las vi.

Del prota de este chico es un demonio (el padre) me encantaba está película:


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primera era graciosa, el resto no las vi.
> 
> Del prota de este chico es un demonio (el padre) me encantaba está película:



Al padre le perdi ya la pista yo, y la peli parece un truño


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Arturo Gatti - Micky Ward I (2002)*
> 
> 
> 
> Por un día, el boxeo se convirtió en arte. *Aquello fue una fiesta,* la gente rugía, se levantaba del asiento y los propio comentaristas durante los últimos cinco rounds ya se estaban dando cuenta de que era "*uno de los mejores combates de la historia." *Todos nos emocionamos.



El legendario 9º round...



...y la vida de Ward en la notable The Fighter, con un gran Christian Bale.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Mia tmb, solian echarla mucho en estas epocas de navidades. Este chico es un demonio 1 y 2, muy buenas, me encantaban. Ya quisieron alargar el chicle como en la de solo en casa con una tercera y ya no era igual



Solo me gusta la escena del parque de atracciones vomitando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Escena ideal para verla cenando.




Ya te has despertado cabron

Toma anda, un video de esos que te gustan:

Mamadous, un cachorrito que solo quiere jugar y un gatito....


Video con contenido sensible:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Mirales @Epsilon69 siemore quieren jugar con los niños...


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solo me gusta la escena del parque de atracciones vomitando.





Epsilon69 dijo:


> Escena ideal para verla cenando.



Pues justo ahora voy a cenar algo


----------



## Poseidón (29 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mirales @Epsilon69 siemore quieren jugar con los niños...



Me pongo unos guants de los gordos y le caen ostias hasta que empiece a aullar. El que tengo ahora lo intento hacer una vez, gruñirme el hijo de puta. A mi que le doy de comer, le cayeron ostias hasta en el carnet de identidad.

Mano de santo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ayer en la entrevista dije que tengo la licenciatura de Comunicación Audiovisual. En mis tiempos era Licenciado en Ciencias de la Información en la rama de Ciencias de la Imagen Visual y Auditiva. Tuve un compañero de facultad dos cursos más adelantado que yo pero que no llegó a terminar la carrera. A veces venía a clase de Realización II a darnos algunas charlas. Ese compañero se llamaba Alejandro Amenábar. Año 1995.




Por esos tiempos ya plagiaban películas o eso vino despues    

Le dio por "versionar" the Game y el sexto sentido y el cabron debió pensar que nadie se daría cuenta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Buenas noches! Vamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta el cine de Almodóvar?.

Médico de familia era tu serie favorita?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja....


¿Quién será el elegido para la próxima entrevista?...vosotros lo elegís!!!! Proponed!!!

Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

La mejor película española de los últimos 25 años, tuvo el mérito de llevar a la gente al cine otra vez para ver una película española, veníamos del paco cine y después de esto estamos ahora con las paco comedias, excepciones aparte claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Ahora el baremo de calidad del cine español es esto:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Yo de Almodóvar he visto pocas, tacones lejanos quienes muy de los 90, la que as colgado que te reías y tal por ser de la época que es y una que sale el banderas poniéndose de cocaína todo el rato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)




----------



## atasco (29 Dic 2021)

HOLA QUIE tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (29 Dic 2021)

@PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL que opinas de @Sick Sad World ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Los Óscars españoles....no tiene desperdicio:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Bigas luna siempre quiso ser director de cine porno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2021)

De torrente creo que la escena que más gracia me hizo fue la del silvato de la segunda parte...


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2021)

Y no te olvides de tus ligues magrebies con las manos llenas de bacterias fecales... 

PD- Eres realista !!!.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches! Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> Te gusta el cine de Almodóvar?.
> 
> ...



Bueno se dijo la ultima vez que el proximo entrevistado iba a ser el conforero Egde


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2021)

Lo de los 5 meses de abstinencia es verdad ???.


----------



## .Kaikus (30 Dic 2021)

El idioma murciano, si lo hablan rapido parece dagestani !!!.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora el baremo de calidad del cine español es esto:



Pues la vi no hace mucho, y me salvo la tarde  antes la calidad era mucho peor, por lo menos ahora entretiene algo y estan mejor hechas

Dejo otra del mismo estilo


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2021)

Jajajaja makipoeeeetaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno se dijo la ultima vez que el proximo entrevistado iba a ser el conforero Egde




Así es, mala memoria la mía!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

A a mi me pareció entretenida hasta el final que se les va la olla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Clasicazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Madre mía @Epsilon69 , que es esta mierda???

No me esperaba esto de ti....otra más y te pongo algún vídeo canino...


----------



## melf (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



REC 1 es de las mejores películas españolas que se han hecho desde que comenzó el nuevo milenio.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Dic 2021)

Creo que por primera vez en mi vida siento que me gustaría ser de un pueblo de Murcia.
Luego recuerdo que ese tipo de sitios suelen ser más parecidos a La Sagra y que a pueblos bonitos del Pirineo y se me pasan las ganas, al menos un poco.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Dic 2021)

Cambiando un poco de tema y si no les importa al resto de foreros, ¿Alguien conoce algún tipo de truco contra el insomnio que no implique el tomar pastillas de lo que sea ni medicamentos (aparte de apagar el móvil y no viciarme al foro, claro está)?

Respecto a hace unos cuantos años creo que duermo notablemente peor y estaría bien conocer algún truco.


----------



## escalador (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

Os metéis mucho con Murcia pero a mí me parece Castilla La Mancha mucho peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

Refleja al español de toda la vida.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Dic 2021)

Esta es de las pocas películas españolas que no me he visto aún pero me gustaría verla.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Dic 2021)

@Obiwanchernobil permiso para pedir cambio de título a ......


previa nochevieja ...mejores momentos burbuja 2021


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Mi época de universidad. Todas las pelis españolas eran por el estilo.


----------



## FOYETE (30 Dic 2021)

Hiiiii


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Dic 2021)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Melatonina.
> 
> De nada.



Interesante, me lo apunto para mirarlo mañana con más detenimiento y estando más descansado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil permiso para pedir cambio de título a ......
> 
> 
> previa nochevieja ...mejores momentos burbuja 2021




El hilo de nochebuena?
Perfecto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi época de universidad. Todas las pelis españolas eran por el estilo.




Lo morena que se zumba me tenía enamorado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Interesante, me lo apunto para mirarlo mañana con más detenimiento y estando más descansado.



Hay ya algún hilo sobre ello.

No crean tolerancia.
Su funcionamiento no es inmediato.
Sirven para regular el sueño, no para inducirte a el.

En España cada pastilla tiene como máximo 1'9mg.

Con dos pastillas a lo sumo deberías ver el efecto en unos días.

Se venden sin receta.

Requieren de tu parte (higiene y horarios del sueño).

El efecto secundario más frecuente es el dolor de cabeza.

Tomalas con precaución.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Yo recuerdo poco de ellas, la primera que gritaban mucho en un portal, otra cutre de cojones en un barco y otra más en una boda que me dormí viéndola.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sasto. Yo me la esperaba bastante peor.




Ya te vale con el verano que nos dieron en la euro anunciando está mierda


----------



## Ancient Warrior (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## DorianWilde (30 Dic 2021)

Y por qué me parece que ha envejecido fatal ?? recuerdo su estreno, y nada que ver cuando volví a ella hace un par de años...


----------



## DorianWilde (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo de Almodóvar he visto pocas, tacones lejanos quienes muy de los 90, la que as colgado que te reías y tal por ser de la época que es y una que sale el banderas poniéndose de cocaína todo el rato.



Pues yo soy muy de Almodovar... del del principio sobre todo. Mi preferida, la flor de mi secreto,, lo sé,,, soy un poco fresa..


----------



## DorianWilde (30 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>



Bueno, bueno.... el cine kinki.. qué género....
esta es de las últimas...Criando ratas. Está integra en youtube.


----------



## melf (30 Dic 2021)

escalador dijo:


>



Pensaba que iba a ser horrible pero me gusto.


----------



## melf (30 Dic 2021)

Las 3 me gustaron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Las 3 me gustaron.




La única aque me pareció interesante es luces rojas, las otras en especial Malasaña 32 me pareciero muy cutre, rozando lo casposo


----------



## melf (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La única aque me pareció interesante es luces rojas, las otras en especial Malasaña 32 me pareciero muy cutre, rozando lo casposo



Te pueden tus prejuicios contra el cine español.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Te pueden tus prejuicios contra el cine español.




Para que te lo voy a negar, pero de verdad, la de Malasaña es casposilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Buenos días! Víspera de nochevieja, haber que nos depara el día.


----------



## FOYETE (30 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Interesante, me lo apunto para mirarlo mañana con más detenimiento y estando más descansado.



En gotas es mejor. Tiene que ser melatonina pura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Dic 2021)

FOYETE dijo:


> En gotas es mejor. Tiene que ser melatonina pura.



Me lo apunto. Pero...¿en gotas donde la venden?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Y por qué me parece que ha envejecido fatal ?? recuerdo su estreno, y nada que ver cuando volví a ella hace un par de años...




Porque es muy regulera, el impacto fue por el tema que trataba y que era española.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

*El gol de chilena de Cristiano Ronaldo frente a la Juve. Para la posteridad:*


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

*SUGAR RAY LEONARD- WILFRED BENITEZ (1979)*



(la propia imágen que sirve de miniatura al vídeo transmite gran cantidad de sensaciones: el miedo, las ganas de darlo todo... Menuda mirada se echan).

-------------------

Un combatazo que supuso el punto de inflexión de la leyenda que fue Leonard. Uno de los boxeadores más rápidos de la historia y el único que ha derrotado a los otros tres reyes de su época y su peso: Roberto Duran (II y III), Thomas Hearns (I y II) y Marvin Hagler (aunque la decisión de los jueces fue bastante polémica).

Es una delicia ver un combate tan bueno a 15 asaltos y frente a un contrincante tan rápido como fue Wilfred Benítez, al que apodaban el radar por su capacidad para esquivar golpes. Pocos años después, los combates empezarían a ser a 12 asaltos:









Historia de los 12 rounds


Fue a instancias de José Sulaimán, presidente del CMB, que las peleas titulares bajaron de 15 a 12 vueltas. Y esta es la historia...




espndeportes.espn.com


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

*Roberto Duran - Thomas Hearns (1984)*



A manos de piedra todos le conocían y temían. 

Thomas Heanrs también había dicho mucho hasta entonces. Imponía demasiado y su envergadura no era ni medio normal. Pedazo de brazos y menudo KO más feo que le sacó al panameño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Roberto Duran - Thomas Hearns (1984)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que opinas de que la mamá le este comiendo tanto terreno al boxeo?.

Yo no tengo ni puta idea, pregunta random.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

*JULIO CESAR CHAVEZ SR. - ROGER MAYWEATHER I (1989)*



*Aunque bueno, para KO feo este. Joder, el mexicano estaba loco .*


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que opinas de que la mamá le este comiendo tanto terreno al boxeo?.
> 
> Yo no tengo ni puta idea, pregunta random.



Pues que le han metido más billetes y le han dado un aspecto algo menos talegario (que tampoco). 

En la MMA hay un cuasi-monopolio de UFC, aunque Bellator es una buena empresa también.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *SUGAR RAY LEONARD- WILFRED BENITEZ (1979)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a poner la foto de Sugar y Benítez a parte:





Joder, ¿qué puto fotógrafo ha tomado esa instantánea? Es que vale quilates .

La cantidad de emociones que hay en ese encuentro.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

*Mike Tyson - Buster Douglas (1990)*



El gorila fue gilipollas. Mira que correrse las fiestas que se corría y tirarse a medio personal de limpieza del hotel, incluso la noche anterior al evento. Pero, bueno que le quiten los chochos prietos japoneses follaos.

Despúes de ese día, le derrotarían hasta en otras cinco ocasiones más a lo largo de su carrera.

También acabaría en la cárcel. Poca cosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Mike Tyson - Buster Douglas (1990)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hasta que todo el "private home video Whit Michael Jane" disfrazado de Batman dándole al abuelo.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hasta que todo el "private home video Whit Michael Jane" disfrazado de Batman dándole al abuelo.



¿¿¿???


----------



## Edge2 (30 Dic 2021)

1. En este hilo solo se deberia postear de noche.
2. Me pongo palote con las tias en la playa que salen en los telediarios.

Para que conste...


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Dic 2021)

Un poco de *Thrash Metal alemán *de la mano de* Kreator*, una gran banda.

De Metal nunca hablamos. No digamos ya de subgéneros.


----------



## Tanaco (30 Dic 2021)

A mí es que lo que me gusta es fluir por el coño de una puta que se llama vida y tratar de dejarle el grumaso adentro pero es que la cabrona no se deja.
Sorry, no estamos en la misma honda.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2021)

Uff eso ya no entra ni con vaselina


----------



## atasco (30 Dic 2021)

hola que tal estais por aqui¿?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Tanaco dijo:


> A mí es que lo que me gusta es fluir por el coño de una puta que se llama vida y tratar de dejarle el grumaso adentro pero es que la cabrona no se deja.
> Sorry, no estamos en la misma honda.




Joder que romántico y bonito, no te pregunto a qué te dedicas porque queda claro que eres poeta...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

Vamos allá!!!!

Hoy esperamos que nos haga la entradilla @Libertyforall 

Mañana records que nos espera un gran día en el hilo del día de nochevieja!!!!

También es un buen momento para acordarnos de @SNB Superstar que mañana estará cumpliendo trabajos para la comunidad por el tema de la heroína y lo del perro de su vecina.

Os invoco en esta última noche del año!!!!!



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2021)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui¿?



bien por aqui, como vas tu? a este año ya le queda solo un dia, el pescao esta vendio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> bien por aqui, como vas tu? a este año ya le queda solo un dia, el pescao esta vendio




Al final dejan salir a la calle para hacer el gamba y esas cosas o hay restricciones??


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al final dejan salir a la calle para hacer el gamba y esas cosas o hay restricciones??



Pues depende de la comunidad, galicia o cataluña si hay mas restricciones de fiestas y horarios creo, en andalucia solo fiestas en pubs o disco y sin horarios de cierre, y en madrid hay barra libre


----------



## atasco (30 Dic 2021)

xilebo dijo:


> bien por aqui, como vas tu? a este año ya le queda solo un dia, el pescao esta vendio



yo voy full equip hoy y en noche vieja tambien


----------



## melf (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## melf (30 Dic 2021)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


>



     muy gráfico y tal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Batman y una bióloga:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

En estas Batman cambia de acompañante:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Quién es esa


----------



## escalador (31 Dic 2021)

Recibí la noticia como un jarro de agua fría. Me encanta Ana Obregón. Además nací el mismo día que ella 18 de marzo.


----------



## escalador (31 Dic 2021)

Yaaa, pero lo de que Ana Obregón no presentará las campanadas es verdad.









Quién es Jacob Petrus, el suplente de Ana Obregón en las Campanadas de TVE


El geógrafo y climatólogo presenta todas las tardes 'Aquí la tierra' con una audiencia consolidada hace años




www.lavanguardia.com


----------



## escalador (31 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, me acabo de acordar de este sketch


----------



## melf (31 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo que es la edad. Hasta me parece que estaba buena.



A mi siempre me ha dado repelus.


----------



## melf (31 Dic 2021)

Tiene cosas muy, muy buenas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2021)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Roberto Duran - Thomas Hearns (1984)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tremenda pelea de las que no te cansas de ver una y otra vez. Una época gloriosa.

Hearns era absolutamente espectacular.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Dic 2021)

Yo en estas fechas nunca he salido ni salgo de fiesta.
Viene mi primo de otro país, con el que me llevo muy bien pero que por desgracia veo muy poco por el tema de vivir en distintos países, y para una vez que viene aprovecho el tiempo y lo paso con él y el resto de la familia (con los cuáles también me lo paso muy bien a pesar de que sea todo muy pacoz pero me la suda).

No hay desfase, no hay rollo de fiesta de parra, no hay ligoteo o folleteo pero tampoco hay clavadas de 40 pavos la entrada+8 el cubata con un chorrito medido al milímetro de alcohol y estoy tranquilo de cojones además de pasármelo bien.
Así que ni tan mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Yo en estas fechas nunca he salido ni salgo de fiesta.
> Viene mi primo de otro país, con el que me llevo muy bien pero que por desgracia veo muy poco por el tema de vivir en distintos países, y para una vez que viene aprovecho el tiempo y lo paso con él y el resto de la familia (con los cuáles también me lo paso muy bien a pesar de que sea todo muy pacoz pero me la suda).
> 
> No hay desfase, no hay rollo de fiesta de parra, no hay ligoteo o folleteo pero tampoco hay clavadas de 40 pavos la entrada+8 el cubata con un chorrito medido al milímetro de alcohol y estoy tranquilo de cojones además de pasármelo bien.
> Así que ni tan mal.




Con el tiempo es lo mejor, a mi salir en estas fechas no me iba ni de joven, demasiado gilipollas por la noche, eso sí, era raro no rociar en una noche tan propicia para ello.

Creo que de cachondeo salí dos o tres, las suficientes, el resto de los años ya quedábamos para comer, unas cervezas y a las 8 todos para casas de sus respectivas familias, todo mucho más saludable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi siempre me ha dado repelus.



Yo nunca ala encontré nada, supongo que a me pilló ella demasiado mayor y yo joven.


----------



## melf (31 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo nunca ala encontré nada, supongo que a me pilló ella demasiado mayor y yo joven.



A mi se supone que me cogio en la edad adecuada, todos mis amigos estaban como locos por ella, pero siempre me dio asi como asquete.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto, estoy viendo Cortocircuito, que ni me acordaba que salían los de la loca academia ni la del club de los 5. Qué pelis más blancas e inocentes se hacían.




A mí me gustaban mucho las dos, con la segunda flipaba bastante de pequeño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> A mi se supone que me cogio en la edad adecuada, todos mis amigos estaban como locos por ella, pero siempre me dio asi como asquete.



Siempre tuvo algo raro, como mal hecha, no sabría explicarlo bien.


----------



## melf (31 Dic 2021)

Capitulo mitico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

melf dijo:


> Capitulo mitico.



Como llego esta mujer a salir en un capítulo de estos???


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2021)

Así sin más, se me ha venido a la cabeza esta peli, con uno de esos finales que se te quedan grabados para siempre.
En español era "Tren al Infierno".

*1985*, el ala de Pajarotto me cobija, nada temo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Así sin más, se me ha venido a la cabeza esta peli, con uno de esos finales que se te quedan grabados para siempre.
> En español era "Tren al Infierno".
> 
> *1985*, el ala de Pajarotto me cobija, nada temo...




No sabía que era de la Canon, la pille empezada de crío en la TV de madrugada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Así sin más, se me ha venido a la cabeza esta peli, con uno de esos finales que se te quedan grabados para siempre.
> En español era "Tren al Infierno".
> 
> *1985*, el ala de Pajarotto me cobija, nada temo...




Por cierto lamento decirte ya que le sacas a escena que @Pajarotto está negociando una alianza de civilizaciones conmigo para la gran guerra civil en el foro, según me ha dicho ha quedado impresionado por la estructura del partido reformista.

Si está negociación no llega a buen termino, seguramente se rompan relaciones de forma unilateral.


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2021)

Sii recuerdo aquello, pero al final fue verdad o un mito ?  junto a ramon garcia con el programa que apostamos, las campanadas cada año, fueron la pareja de moda de los 90


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Buenos días en este "maravilloso" día...

Vamos nocturnos dejad el pabellón bien alto hoy!!!! Que os reconozco a como burbujas nocturnas!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se supone que es otra leyenda urbana como lo del perro y el bote de mermelada.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sii lo del perro fue en el programa de sorpresa, sorpresa: ven ricky a la camita


----------



## Tanaco (31 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que romántico y bonito, no te pregunto a qué te dedicas porque queda claro que eres poeta...



Muy amable, querido forero.
Y no, aunque parezca que mi fina prosa la he logrado a base de poemas lo cierto es que he adquirido ese don dedicándome en cuerpo y alma a una profesión que desde luego llena el corazón de la gente cumpliendo una gran labor social: he sido guionista de varias de las mejores películas porno Made in España de la deep web.
Entre mi currículum cabe destacar que he creado los guiones de grandes obras del porno que enriquecen la mente, el cuerpo y la polla, como por ejemplo: “Al ciego de los cupones le ordeñaron los cojones”, “A la suegra de mi novia por el culo se la metía” y “Mientras la chica planchaba, el hermano se la empotraba”.

Sin embargo mi mayor obra fue una película homenaje a aquellos valientes del Open Arms que salvaban a pobres inmigrantes de la devastación de la guerra: la galardonada por ciertas sociedades secretas que aquí no puedo mencionar, “Open Pussy”.
Dicho filme trataba de un barco lleno de valientes y solidarios cooperante que iba África a salvar a pobre chortinas emigrantes que huían de la guerra y estas, a modo de agradecimiento, les montaban una orgía en el barco. 
Sin embargo hay que recalcar que uno de los mayores problemas de dicha cinta parece ser que fue la falta de realismo, pues todas las chortinas eran mayores de edad, lo hacían todo voluntariamente, las orgías eran en el barco en lugar de serlo en un sótano roñoso de algún meadero senegalés y faltaban maricones, cosas que como todos sabemos en la realidad del barco de nuestros queridos valientes jamás se cumplen.
Aún así fue todo una experiencia muy enriquecedora salvo por el hecho de que una de las actrices fue secuestrada por una tribu local y fue sacrificada en el FOSO DE LOS GORILAS COCAINÓMANOS en honor al dios de la tribu conocido como El Mamadú de las Estrellas, pero son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas.


----------



## Tanaco (31 Dic 2021)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ahí, aportando a la suciedad.
> 
> Este florero promete @Obiwanchernobil



Gracias conforero, pienso esforzarme al máximo para convertirme en el forero revelación del 2022 si el meteorito teledirigido por 5G de mis jefes de las élites no revienta todo antes de lograrlo.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Dic 2021)

Explíqueme ustec porque no puede haber también modelos morenas. O es que acaso su belleza vale 1/2 .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Tanaco dijo:


> Muy amable, querido forero.
> Y no, aunque parezca que mi fina prosa la he logrado a base de poemas lo cierto es que he adquirido ese don dedicándome en cuerpo y alma a una profesión que desde luego llena el corazón de la gente cumpliendo una gran labor social: he sido guionista de varias de las mejores películas porno Made in España de la deep web.
> Entre mi currículum cabe destacar que he creado los guiones de grandes obras del porno que enriquecen la mente, el cuerpo y la polla, como por ejemplo: “Al ciego de los cupones le ordeñaron los cojones”, “A la suegra de mi novia por el culo se la metía” y “Mientras la chica planchaba, el hermano se la empotraba”.
> 
> ...




Hola estimado forero, no acostumbro a leer relatos tan largos a exception de los míos, aún así te doy la bienvenida a los nocturnos.

Ahora tienes un deber para con la sociedad burbuja, y esa es la de dejar bien alto y representar a los nocturnos.


----------



## remosinganas (31 Dic 2021)

algunos burbumoris se quitaran el olor a paja seca e iran a dar una vuelta?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Joder estáis a tope!!!! Que vais a cenar gañanes??


----------



## Poseidón (31 Dic 2021)

remosinganas dijo:


> algunos burbumoris se quitaran el olor a paja seca e iran a dar una vuelta?



En Jalisia por orden del dictador Frijol queda todo no prohibido hasta nueva no orden.

No circulen.


----------



## Edge2 (31 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estáis a tope!!!! Que vais a cenar gañanes??



Pulpo a la gallega, gambon a la plancha, una patas muy largas de cangrejo o algo asi, jamon iberico...


----------



## remosinganas (31 Dic 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estáis a tope!!!! Que vais a cenar gañanes??



gambas de huelva , cervezas y unas clenchas de postre , que mañana curro..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pulpo a la gallega, gambon a la plancha, una patas muy largas de cangrejo o algo asi, jamon iberico...



Yo estoy en casa de una amiga y creo que me quiere sorprender, pero me da aque menos lujosa que la tuya

Aunque lo del pulpo estaría bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2021)

Estoy esperando a la cena  los machos no cocinamos, esperamos ser agasajados por la hembra.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

Hoy, al ser fin de semana, adelantamos el comienzo de las noches.

Hoy la entradilla corre a cargo de un servidor, puesto que @Obiwanchernobil me citó el otro día y no estaba y no sé cuando voy a poder dar la siguiente.

*Comenzamos:

¿Te has tomado 3 Monsters para aguantar toda la nochevieja en pie?*

*¿Llevas tratando de dejar la cocaína desde 2010 y sabes que este anyo no lo vas a conseguir?*

*No podemos ayudarte, pero sí ofrecerte este gran espacio de entretenimiento. COMIENZAN LAS NOCHES DE BURBUJA.*

@Obiwanchernobil @Sick Sad World @Epsilon69 @Ancient Warrior @Alia del Cuchillo @melf @xilebo y el puto nike, al que no se puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

Menuda pieza que se marcó *Tano Gabarri, con Noches en Andalucía.* Un 10/10 y sin exagerar. De lo más bello que se ha compuesto en guitarra española. Una maravilla, se te pega desde la primera vez que la escuchas.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

He intentado volver a escuchar a Melendi después de muchos años, concretamente Caminando por la vida.

Es malo de cojones absolutamente todo. La voz del rastafari, video con una fotografía de mierda, etc. Mira que me puse a escucharlo sin hacer nada, fijándome atentamente en la musicalidad y en todos los detalles, pero es que no he sacado nada bueno de esta canción.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

También me he puesto a escuchar a *Fran Perea con 1 + 1 son 7 *y tres cuartas partes de los mismo.

Hombre, en este caso sí hay que reconocer que se nota que las intenciones del cantante eran buenas, pero (sospecho que la empresa le impuso demasiadas cosas) se ha quedado en casi nada. Una letra más que ñoña e indigerible, junto con un excesivo ritmo y pompa, destrozan una canción que podía haber salido decente, de 5/10.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

Voy a hacer también una confesión de cargo y voy a revelar que en ocasiones escucho a Amaral, concretamente Moriría por vos. De momento, es la única canción de la artista a la que le he dado la oportunidad.

Antes de que me digáis que "no es música" y demás, deciros que le doy un 6/10 puesto que la letra me parece pasable y la guitarra la ejecutan bastante bien, tiene algunas notas bastante buenas y varían los tonos que se emplean a lo largo de todo el tema. Se nota que han escuchado y han "emulado", obviamente a su manera, Better man de Pearl Jam y Llamando a la tierra de M-Clan.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Ene 2022)

Estamos motivados. ..parece... algunos


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me gusta Amaral. Tienen varias canciones buenas. Ese disco y el siguiente fueron muy buenos.



Pues con el resto de su música no me he metido, pero es que esa canción no es mala, es inadmisible.

Dejan hasta en buen lugar a El Canto del Loco, que, sin ser nada del otro mundo, te sacan una nota decente, alguna letra con la que puedas conectar, una guitarra juguetona, etc. En fin, cosas así.

En el caso de El Canto, em gusta su primer disco con temas como Insoportable. Lo sacaron en 2003.



En cambio, del disco Zapatillas, solo he escuchado los singles y son hamaparte total.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy, al ser fin de semana, adelantamos el comienzo de las noches.
> 
> Hoy la entradilla corre a cargo de un servidor, puesto que @Obiwanchernobil me citó el otro día y no estaba y no sé cuando voy a poder dar la siguiente.
> 
> ...




Excelente trabajo como siempre, hoy veo que empezamos pronto.

Luego más tarde me uno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Del canto me gustan 2 canciones sueltas. La de la madre de josé es graciosa pero no deja de ser una copia de stacy's mom.




El canto es en mi opinión un coñazo y Amaral no puedo con ellos sinceramente.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Del canto me gustan 2 canciones sueltas. La de la madre de josé es graciosa pero no deja de ser una copia de stacy's mom.



Sería curioso conocer qué reputación tienen en USA Green Day, puesto que no dejan de ser el homónimo, o al revés.

Aunque esos son otros que también se tenían que haber retirado a tiempo, concretamente hace 17 años, cuando sacaron el disco del Boulevard of Broken dreams.

Sus dos mejores canciones son, sin duda:


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El canto es en mi opinión un coñazo y Amaral no puedo con ellos sinceramente.



¿Pues sabes qué banda escuché hace al menos 15 años y a la que no he vuelto a dar una oportunidad?

El sueño de Morfeo.

Igual pruebo otra vez, pero recuerdo que la voz de la cantante esa no me gustaba nada. Creo que no va a salir bien.


----------



## Poseidón (1 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Voy a hacer también una confesión de cargo y voy a revelar que en ocasiones escucho a Amaral, concretamente Moriría por vos. De momento, es la única canción de la artista a la que le he dado la oportunidad.
> 
> Antes de que me digáis que "no es música" y demás, deciros que le doy un 6/10 puesto que la letra me parece pasable y la guitarra la ejecutan bastante bien, tiene algunas notas bastante buenas y varían los tonos que se emplean a lo largo de todo el tema. Se nota que han escuchado y han "emulado", obviamente a su manera, Better man de Pearl Jam y Llamando a la tierra de M-Clan.



Ese disco es muy muy potable. Despues ya solo hicieron mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Por cierto veo que hoy estamos todos para el arrastre...detecto resacas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Nou!!! Nou!!! Y los críos mirado el espectaculo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

Excelente pieza musical, decidió está pues.
Esta mítica Cancion nos representará como partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sería curioso conocer qué reputación tienen en USA Green Day, puesto que no dejan de ser el homónimo, o al revés.
> 
> Aunque esos son otros que también se tenían que haber retirado a tiempo, concretamente hace 17 años, cuando sacaron el disco del Boulevard of Broken dreams.
> 
> Sus dos mejores canciones son, sin duda:



Green day han hecho varias cosas buenas. Incluso en los últimos años se salva alguna canción y algún cover.

Warning es un buen disco. Y el Boulevard es buenísimo. Luego decayeron pero hay cosas sueltas que están bien:









Estoy escuchando los últimos días charts de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 recordando mi adolescencia y veo que la mayoría de aquellos cantantes han palmado. Un ejemplo es la cantante de Divynils, que hicieron esta buena canción:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Del canto me gustan 2 canciones sueltas. La de la madre de josé es graciosa pero no deja de ser una copia de stacy's mom.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Pues sabes qué banda escuché hace al menos 15 años y a la que no he vuelto a dar una oportunidad?
> 
> El sueño de Morfeo.
> 
> Igual pruebo otra vez, pero recuerdo que la voz de la cantante esa no me gustaba nada. Creo que no va a salir bien.



Coño, es que esos solo hicieron una canción decente:



La tipa luego se lió con Fernando Alonso, fue a Eurovisión, y ahora anda por EEUU salvando a sus hijos de animales salvajes.


----------



## Poseidón (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El siguiente también estaba bien.



Pero ya se notaba el bajon de nivel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, es que esos solo hicieron una canción decente:
> 
> 
> 
> La tipa luego se lió con Fernando Alonso, fue a Eurovisión, y ahora anda por EEUU salvando a sus hijos de animales salvajes.




Charo VS puma la batalla definitiva....


----------



## DorianWilde (2 Ene 2022)

Joder… es maravilla!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## escalador (2 Ene 2022)

Me encanta todo, la canción, las luces, el vestido


----------



## DorianWilde (2 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Pues sabes qué banda escuché hace al menos 15 años y a la que no he vuelto a dar una oportunidad?
> 
> El sueño de Morfeo.
> 
> Igual pruebo otra vez, pero recuerdo que la voz de la cantante esa no me gustaba nada. Creo que no va a salir bien.



No puedo con la Morfea… sólo salvo una colaboración que hicieron con La musicalité




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DorianWilde (2 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sería curioso conocer qué reputación tienen en USA Green Day, puesto que no dejan de ser el homónimo, o al revés.
> 
> Aunque esos son otros que también se tenían que haber retirado a tiempo, concretamente hace 17 años, cuando sacaron el disco del Boulevard of Broken dreams.
> 
> Sus dos mejores canciones son, sin duda:



A mí me gusta la que da nombre al álbum 




Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## melf (2 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sería curioso conocer qué reputación tienen en USA Green Day, puesto que no dejan de ser el homónimo, o al revés.
> 
> Aunque esos son otros que también se tenían que haber retirado a tiempo, concretamente hace 17 años, cuando sacaron el disco del Boulevard of Broken dreams.
> 
> Sus dos mejores canciones son, sin duda:



Nunca les he visto nada, una o dos canciones sueltas pase, pero si escucho mas me suenan todas igual.

Supongo que sera por sus evidentes influencias, pero Rancid me parecen mucho mejores.


----------



## melf (2 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2022)

Pues estoy por ver Clueless (1995), que he visto que a @Sick Sad World le gustó en su día. Argumentalmente no me interesa mucho, puesto que tengo 27 anyos y se me ha pasado la época, pero sí desde un punto de vista sociológico y formal. Pero claro, eso si es mínimamanete pasable. En cambio, si el comité cineasta me dice que es un total DESPROPÓSITO, quizá no la vea.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Ene 2022)

Pues he vuelto a escuchar los dos temas más conocidos de *Temple of the Dog: Hunger Strike y Say Hello to heaven.*


Se nota que Eddie Vedder y Chris Cornell estaban en su prime cuando grabaron este disco. En el caso del primero, antes incluso de fundar Pearl Jam. Ojalá hubieran mantenido esas habilidades vocales el resto de su trayectoria, pues, aún siendo buenísimas, en este disco ESTABAN TOCADOS POR LA MANO DE DIOS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches chicos y chica, hoy vamos tarde, ha sido un fin de semana largo y aún quedan los tres camellos.

Tu padre dejaba un vaso de whisky a los reyes magos en el balcón?.

Tu padre era alcohólico?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Invocamos de forma tardía:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

La Alicia silverstone era muy rociable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Aquí podemos decir que se terminó si carrera:


----------



## Edge2 (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Sin duda las 3 dominadoras adolescentes de los 90 fueron:

Jennifer love 

Neve Campbell

Alicia silvestone.



Otras lo intentaron, como Denise Richars o Sara Michelle Gerard, pero no pudieron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Tu siempre tan fantástico, con tus jacas pizpiretas que son eróticas sin necesidad de mostrar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Esta amiga también calor hondo entre nosotros:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Y la Jessi...aún la recordamos por su interpretación:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Denise lo intento:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

La buena de Liv:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La buena de Liv:



Pues los videoclips con Aerosmith fueron brutales, tanto Crazy como Cryin´..

En los 90 se hicieron videos muy artísticos, como:

- Learning to fly, de Foo Fighters.

- Black Hole Sun, Soundgarden.

- November rain, GNR.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Ene 2022)

*Foo Fighters*, otro grupo que merece su mención especial.

Banda que nació en 1995 y que fue fundada por Dave Grohl, ex-batería de Nirvana.

Mi canción favorita:



La canción favorita de ellos mismos, como han asegurado en varias entrevistas:



Y, sea cual sea, un bronce que, tranquilamente, los fans se lo darían a:


----------



## melf (3 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues estoy por ver Clueless (1995), que he visto que a @Sick Sad World le gustó en su día. Argumentalmente no me interesa mucho, puesto que tengo 27 anyos y se me ha pasado la época, pero sí desde un punto de vista sociológico y formal. Pero claro, eso si es mínimamanete pasable. En cambio, si el comité cineasta me dice que es un total DESPROPÓSITO, quizá no la vea.



A mi dentro de lo que es, me parece una peli cojonuda.


----------



## melf (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta amiga también calor hondo entre nosotros:



Menudo truñazo de pelicula.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Menudo truñazo de pelicula.



A mí pareció graciosa cuando la vi ene la cine, no es un peliculón ni lo pretende, pero estaba curiosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Foo Fighters*, otra banda que merece su mención especial.
> 
> Banda que nació en 1995 y que fue fundada por Dave Grohl, ex-batería de Nirvana.
> 
> ...




Los foo fighters pegaron muy duro y reconozco que yo fui una de sus víctimas a mediados de los 90


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda las 3 dominadoras adolescentes de los 90 fueron:
> 
> Jennifer love
> 
> ...



No se si es malo o bueno, solo conozco a la jenni


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se si es malo o bueno, solo conozco a la jenni




Tu qué hacías en los 90 estas jacas son míticas de aquella época.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu qué hacías en los 90 estas jacas son míticas de aquella época.



Esto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esto




Son justo los que están el online de la switch.
Yo también jugaba cabroncete pero las jacas eran las jacas.


----------



## escalador (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda las 3 dominadoras adolescentes de los 90 fueron:
> 
> Jennifer love
> 
> ...



Los 90 fueron mi niñez y mis padres no me dejaban ver la TV sin estar ellos delante, con lo cual se reducía a ver los informativos y alguna peli de algun finde por la tarde. Pero sí recuerdo a auténticos bellezones naturales (lo siento @Sick Sad World):


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Los 90 fueron mi niñez y mis padres no me dejaban ver la TV sin estar ellos delante, con lo cual se reducía a ver los informativos y alguna peli de algun finde por la tarde. Pero sí recuerdo a auténticos bellezones naturales (lo siento @Sick Sad World):




La naomi...no se que la veían.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son justo los que están el online de la switch.
> Yo también jugaba cabroncete pero las jacas eran las jacas.



A ver, alguna jaca conocia como carla bruni o naomi campbell


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

Vamos allá, en estas extrañas noches post navideñas, parece que aún seguimos de resaca...

Te gusta esquilar ovejas?.

Te formas con la lana?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Ilustres:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La naomi...no se que la veían.



Pues fue una de las musas de los 90s, a lo mejor por el color cogio mas fama


----------



## escalador (3 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La naomi...no se que la veían.



A ver, a mi me suelen dar algo de asco las negras, no son muy aseadas, tienen 0 elegancia y me parecen medio orangutanas, pero Naomi era atractiva. Y bueno, era llamada la diosa de ébano, no? De eso la recuerdo.


----------



## melf (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A ver, a mi me suelen dar algo de asco las negras, no son muy aseadas, tienen 0 elegancia y me parecen medio orangutanas, pero Naomi era atractiva. Y bueno, era llamada la diosa de ébano, no? De eso la recuerdo.




Esa foto tiene más arreglo que Carmen de Mairena.
Era anoréxica, tabla de planchar, desde joven llevaba peluca para tapar parte de la frente....no se, no lo veo.


----------



## melf (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda las 3 dominadoras adolescentes de los 90 fueron:
> 
> Jennifer love
> 
> ...



Te dejas a la mejor


----------



## melf (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí pareció graciosa cuando la vi ene la cine, no es un peliculón ni lo pretende, pero estaba curiosa.



Yo tambien la vi en el cine y a los 10 minutos ya me habia arrepentido de haber pagado la entrada. Para mi incluso en sus escasas pretensiones se queda corta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Te dejas a la mejor




Esta ya se hizo más bien famosa por los 2000 no?.


----------



## melf (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta ya se hizo más bien famosa por los 2000 no?.



He tenido que consultarlo, soy nefasto con las fechas, y son de la epoca, lo que pasa es que la Witherspoon ha tenido una carrera mucho mas larga.

En esta estupenda pelicula del 99, junto a Buffy y a Selma Blair.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Ene 2022)

Podríamos cambiar el título a reyes no ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Podríamos cambiar el título a reyes no ?




Buenos días gañanes!!!
Hoy lo cambio.


----------



## melf (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El tiempo pasa para todos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Cambiado el titulo.

Haber que nos traen los reyes


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cambiado el titulo.
> 
> Haber que nos traen los reyes



Y este año vienen 4 reyes


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cambiado el titulo.
> 
> Haber que nos traen los reyes



Yo preparo las rayas


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo preparo las rayas



Que rule, que rule


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ene 2022)

Hoy he pasado la tarde haciendo el gilipollas...

Obiwan arengando a los militantes del Partido Reformista...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwan molestando a Pajarotto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hoy he pasado la tarde haciendo el gilipollas...
> 
> Obiwan arengando a los militantes del Partido Reformista...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 893991


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Obiwan molestando a Pajarotto...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 893992




@Pajarotto y yo Aún estamos en negociaciones para la alianza de civilizaciones de cara a la gran guerra, a pesar de ser enemigos mortales nos respetamos, pero después de la gran guerra solo podrá quedar uno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> He tenido que consultarlo, soy nefasto con las fechas, y son de la epoca, lo que pasa es que la Witherspoon ha tenido una carrera mucho mas larga.
> 
> En esta estupenda pelicula del 99, junto a Buffy y a Selma Blair.




Esta película me la vi en VHS a cámara rápida...por si ha Ia algo interesante en ella, y me pareció decepcionante, luego como película no sé qué tal estaría.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ene 2022)

Obiwan, feliz felpudero...


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2022)

Xicos, hoy he ido a bocsear y me han puesto al límite. He salido con flato y todo, menos mal que tengo una botella de agua y bebo constantemente. El monitor nos da en la cabeza cada vez que bajamos la guardia.

Os voy a llevar conmigo a probar.

@Sick Sad World sería la típica chica rodeadita de ninyatos a la que están vacilando de buen rollo constantemente.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sick quiere estar en el vestuario de ese gimnasio.



La cara de Sicky los días que toca sparring:


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2022)

Culos apretaditos y desfiles de carne. Pero eh, que no las mires.

Qué gracia, un tío mayor del copón, de toda la vida, siempre decía:

"Mira, ahí hay carne fresca. Lo que no tenemos es cuxillo."


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Ene 2022)

Una oda a esos duelos musicales que me he pegado con @Epsilon69 y @El Juani . Nos tirábamos hasta horas rellenando hilos con calidac. Uno ponía una canción e inmediatamente el otro ponía otra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una oda a esos duelos musicales que me he pegado con @Epsilon69 y @El Juani . Nos tirábamos hasta horas rellenando hilos con calidac. Uno ponía una canción e inmediatamente el otro ponía otra.




Sip, haber si se vuelve a pasar por aqui el bueno del @El Juani


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 894024




Acabo de recordar una revista que se llamaba TP.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2022)

Vamos esas invocaciones y entradilla a cargo de @Sick Sad World !!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

Buenas os saludo, estaba jugando al mafia definitive edition estoy enganchado.

Bueno que os van a traer los reyes???


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas os saludo, estaba jugando al mafia definitive edition estoy enganchado.
> 
> Bueno que os van a traer los reyes???



De que va el juego ?


----------



## Poseidón (5 Ene 2022)

Tal vez estemos ante el peor gobierno de la historia de españa. Y no exagero.


----------



## escalador (5 Ene 2022)

Quién? Ésta epd?



Me encantaba


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De que va el juego ?




Básicamente un tío que se cansa de ser taxista y se mete en la mafia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!!.



Buenos dias!! que ya vienen los reyes camino de Belen


----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas os saludo, estaba jugando al mafia definitive edition estoy enganchado.
> 
> Bueno que os van a traer los reyes???



Te pasaste la misión de la carrera de coches en el Mafia original??? No en el remake ese que han sacado.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te pasaste la misión de la carrera de coches en el Mafia original??? No en el remake ese que han sacado.



Aparecio el rey mago Juani


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Te pasaste la misión de la carrera de coches en el Mafia original??? No en el remake ese que han sacado.



No habia jugado el original así que todo es nuevo para mi, estoy al principio au no he llegado a la carrera esa.


----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)

El rey mago se va a poner del copon. Bueno, ya lo estaba... Esta noche blanca paloma para todos. Blanca y áspera noche de reyes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> El rey mago se va a poner del copon. Bueno, ya lo estaba... Esta noche blanca paloma para todos. Blanca y áspera noche de reyes.




Juani deja los anabolizantes que no te hacen bien


----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Juani deja los anabolizantes que no te hacen bien



Juega al Mafia original y después al remake y me cuentas... aunque he de decir que me gustó el remake, exceptuando por el control, que me pareció raro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Juega al Mafia original y después al remake y me cuentas... aunque he de decir que me gustó el remake, exceptuando por el control, que me pareció raro.



Lo estoy jugando en nivel monguer, tiene dos tipos de control o algo así, en los coches he quitado la simulación.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

*Thomas Hearns - Pipino Cuevas (1980)*



Tommy es que tenía un jab del copón. Un izquierdazo suyo equivale a un golpe con la diestra de toda la chupi junta.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

*Cassius Clay - Sonny Listón (1964)*



Antes de pasarse al follacabrismo.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

*Marvin "Marvelous" Hagler - John **Mugabi*



Pues eso. El combate que todos los fans quieren ver.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

*Rob Thomas - Lonely no more*



Pues otro producto de 2005. Un pop que no dice absolutamente nada ni a los que produjeron el disco.

Bueno, al menos se agradece que no sea demasiado romántico. El pop es un género que me satura mucho.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

*Coti - Nada de esto fue un error.*



Otro fail como la copa de un pino al que 153 millones de personas han encumbrado. Se han puesto de acuerdo para dar visualizaciones a otro tema de las mafias de las productoras.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

*Juanes - La camisa negra*



En cambio, estos otros 155 millones sí acierta. Juanes tiene ese punto gañán que le da cierto salero a su música.

6,3/10


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues tuvo alguna canción que no estaba mal:



A ese le vino a ver Carlitos y poco más.

Lo mismo que a Michelle Branch en 2002. O es que, la conocían en algún sitio fuera de su casa?


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

Al que diga que no disfrutó esto de shortino es que ni le creo.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

La banda británica Blue



Fueron unos Backstreetboys con menos tirada y algo más pesholobo.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, rob era el cantante de matchbox twenty que tuvo cierto éxito en USA, y Michelle Branch ya había tenido algún éxito adolescente:



Uff Nike, está canción está pidiendo entrar ya:

Sarah Connor - Bounce


----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Juani (5 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches, de forma tardía pero buenas noches.

Hoy es un día muy especial, en el que tres personas multiculturales maltratan unos animales mientras hacen obstentacion de coronas y ropajes de oro.

¿Quieres contarnos lo que te van a traer esta noche?.

¿Quieres contarnos el pedo que te vas a pillar esta noche?.

Pues aquí estamos, en las noches de burbuja.

Hoy la entradilla corre a cargo de @escalador que ha demostrado ser un gran generador de entradillas.

Os invoco camaradas...



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## melf (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta película me la vi en VHS a cámara rápida...por si ha Ia algo interesante en ella, y me pareció decepcionante, luego como película no sé qué tal estaría.



   Todo un clasico eso de verla a camara rapida buscando los mejores momentos.

No se que tal habra envejecido, en su momento me parecio muy buena.


----------



## melf (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>




Estos últimos no los conocía.


----------



## Andevaleño (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Voy a romper un poco el hilo con esta actuación navideña...


----------



## eL PERRO (6 Ene 2022)

En la gana de fin de año de tve el 90% de las actuaciones eran jetanos. JETANOS JETANOS JETANOS JETANOS en mi puta vida he visto tanto cagaplaya junto. Supongo que se querian congraciar con GITANOBOCS porsi llegan al poder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (6 Ene 2022)

Nunca hubo ningún rey nigga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>




Los del segundo video


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

hola buenas noches vengo asoltar mi bilis
ya las 7 pastillas para dormir solo me han dejado dormir 6 hora le voy a decir al medico que me de algo mas fuerte para que la ansiedad no me despierte y para dormir mejor


----------



## melf (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los del segundo video



Que les pasa? No solo Thalia se va a poder dedicar a la musica.


----------



## Suprimo (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noches vengo asoltar mi bilis
> ya las 7 pastillas para dormir solo me han dejado dormir 6 hora le voy a decir al medico que me de algo mas fuerte para que la ansiedad no me despierte y para dormir mejor



Hasta que te metan un soplamocos medido en e=mc^2 que te anestesie


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hasta que te metan un soplamocos medido en e=mc^2 que te anestesie



tomo ketazolam lormetazepam alprazolam paroxetina tryptizol pregabalina mas olanzapina


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

y no he dormido mas de 6 horas


----------



## melf (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>




Estás muy alternativo hoy


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Pues voy a poner una serie de "canciones menores" de artistas que ya han salido por aquí. Y vaya canciones menores, ojalá tener ese talento.

Steely Dan.**



ZZ top.



Slayer.



Stone Temple Pilotos.



Lynyrd Skynyrd.



**_ Disculpad, esta solo es menor si consideramos que Reelin un the years es la mejor de la banda. Para mí, Reelin tan solo es la más conocida._


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

En 2003, estas guapas de Liverpool nos regalaban sus interesantes, aunque a las claras inferiores, versiones.



No estaban mal las jambas, aunque obviamente con el paso del tiempo uno aprende a valorar otro tipo de belleza.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Dos canciones algo menos conocidas (mucho menos, qué cojones) que For what is worth y All along the watchtower de la época de la guerra de Vietnam. Gostad:


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> tomo ketazolam lormetazepam alprazolam paroxetina tryptizol pregabalina mas olanzapina



Llevas de todo Atasco


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Llevas de todo Atasco



tu quieres algo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Siii joder siii!!! Que emoción!!! Vamos a abrir nuestros regalos de Reyes!!!!!
Emoción sin limitessssssss


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siii joder siii!!! Que emoción!!! Vamos a abrir nuestros regalos de Reyes!!!!!
> Emoción sin limitessssssss




@Libertyforall ¿Que te han regalado?.


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> tu quieres algo?



No gracias


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Libertyforall ¿Que te han regalado?.



Pues me compré una mochila por adelantado y un chándal de Real de Madrid porque lo necesitaba.

Pero hay más regalos. Acabo de llegar a casa de mis padres y estoy esperando al resto de la familia para abrirlos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues me compré una mochila por adelantado y un chándal de Real de Madrid porque lo necesitaba.
> 
> Pero hay más regalos. Acabo de llegar a casa de mis padres y estoy esperando al resto de la familia para abrirlos.




Yo aún no lo sé.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo aún no lo sé.



Qué opinas de las cinco canciones que he puesto?


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo aún no lo sé.



El que se haya portado mal, carbon


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues voy a poner una serie de "canciones menores" de artistas que ya han salido por aquí. Y vaya canciones menores, ojalá tener ese talento.
> 
> Steely Dan.**
> 
> ...


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Qué os parece si ponemos por aquí si hemos recibido algún regalo denigrante?


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

A mí me ha venido un pijama, y la verdad es que me hacia falta, así que fetén


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Poseidón (6 Ene 2022)

Hombre, no se, por lo menos no dejaron entrar a tropas francesas por la frontera... Por eso digo el "tal vez".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué os parece si ponemos por aquí si hemos recibido algún regalo denigrante?




Hostia puta, doy fe, una vez la compré, casi me hierve la piel.

Yo hasta esta noche ni idea, pero supongo que frikadas como cine, videojuegos y cosas así.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia puta, doy fe, una vez la compré, casi me hierve la piel.
> 
> Yo hasta esta noche ni idea, pero supongo que frikadas como cine, videojuegos y cosas así.



Coméntalas por aquí y opinaremos todos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Qué opinas de las cinco canciones que he puesto?




Slayer , zztop y steely


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me ha venido un pijama, y la verdad es que me hacia falta, así que fetén



Imagenes exclusivas del pijama de Jevitronka


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Venga voy yo:

Crash trilogy.

No more héroes 3.

Mortal kombat película.

Revolver de los Beatles.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagenes exclusivas del pijama de Jevitronka



No, la moza tiene pinta de llevarlo más tiempo quitado que puesto


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagenes exclusivas del pijama de Jevitronka



No, la moza tiene pinta de llevarlo más tiempo quitado que puesto


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Qué os parece si ponemos por aquí si hemos recibido algún regalo denigrante?



Esa era la tipica que se regalaba junto a esta


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui?



Buenas noches atasco, que te han traido los reyes ? mas pastillas ?


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

me han traido palmar 300 euros y roscon de nata


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

La ciudad de Valencia tiene una historia riquísima.

Os hablaré de *la toma Valencia en la reconquista por Jaime I el batallador, de septiembre de 1.244 a febrero de 1245.*

Bueno, tal y como comenté, hablamos de UN ASEDIO, con al dureza que presentan los mismos:
Cortes de suministros, como principal hecho ofensivo. Es alucinante lo que hace el hambre. Que se me caiga el alma es poco. Se tiraban hasta animales en descomposición para llenar a los sitiados de enfermedades.

-----------

No nos olvidemos que estuvimos 3 años y unos 4-6 meses a las puertas de Ostende, tambié como atacantes. Si se prolongó tanto fue por la cantidad de suministros que llegaban desde Inglaterra por mar. Había que desquitarse de la derrota a campo abierto en *Niewpoort (1600).*

3 años y medio es el más absoluto infierno para sitiados y sitiadores.

------------

Pero bueno, en Valencia, 350 años antes de las guerras de Flandes.

Las órdenes de caballería cristiana tuvieron que tomar los alrededores de la ciudad y otras poblaciones cercanas. Los caballos y las tropas iban mejor pertrechados, la verdad.

Los musulmanes recibieron mercenarios africanos por mar, pero no hicieron absolutamente nada.

Finalmente, la causa musulmana entregarían la ciudad y se consumaría uno de los mayores hitos de La Reconquista y se agrandaría la leyenda de Jaime "El conquistador."


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> me han traido palmar 300 euros y roscon de nata



Ruleta???


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No, la moza tiene pinta de llevarlo más tiempo quitado que puesto



La verdad que si, es que en invierno con las mantas y el pijama, da todo mucho calor


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esa era la tipica que se regalaba junto a esta



Había otra caja de esas que no me acuerdo del nombre... un estuche verde también de colonia para jombres... Crossmen puede ser???


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ruleta???



si


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Había otra caja de esas que no me acuerdo del nombre... un estuche verde también de colonia para jombres... Crossmen puede ser???



Pues esa no la conocia yo


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues esa no la conocia yo



Síiiii. Esa puta mierdaaaaaa. Recuerdo que era echarse ese veneno y peor que Atila.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

En Campello he estado y de putísima madre. Ahora bien, es moverte más hacia Torrevieja y la cosa cambia que no veas.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> si



Sin acritud... eres un majareta.


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En Campello he estado y de putísima madre. Ahora bien, es moverte más hacia Torrevieja y la cosa cambia que no veas.



campello basura y todo el puerto tambien


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Curioso, así mismo, lo apunto que estuvimos de perder Europa en *Viena (1529).*

Los otomanos querían tomar la ciudad, pero la larga travesía desde sus hogares desgastó las artillería de sitio. Se oxidaron los cañones.

No nos olvidemos que contaban con unos de los mejores mercenarios de la época: los jenízaros.

Durante ese asedio ya se fue curtiendo D. Fernándo Álvarez de Toledo, III Duque de Alba. Vencedor, entre otras, en Jemmingem.


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La verdad que si, es que en invierno con las mantas y el pijama, da todo mucho calor



En invierno lo que manda es ir tapado


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Sin acritud... eres un majareta.



y tu un hijo de puta se entiende mejor

no soy ningun magareta jo puta

parati que es un majareta?


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En invierno lo que manda es ir tapado



y no tge depilas con escusa


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y tu un hijo de puta se entiende mejor
> 
> no soy ningun magareta jo puta
> 
> parati que es un majareta?



No es la primera vez que palmas pasta de esa manera...


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y tu un hijo de puta se entiende mejor
> 
> no soy ningun magareta jo puta
> 
> parati que es un majareta?



tengamos la noche de reyes en paz, que te esta hablando en malagueño, y majareta significa amigo, miarma


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y no tge depilas con escusa



No me hace falta, tengo poco vello corporal


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> No es la primera vez que palmas pasta de esa manera...



si hubo una vez que me gaste 1000 euros diarios


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> No me hace falta, tengo vello corporal



pero trasparente


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> si hubo una vez que me gaste 1000 euros diarios


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Pues a mí los reyes me han traído:

- Máquinas push UPS para hacer flexiones.

- Libro de Miguel Delibes.

- Bolsa para el gym para llevar mis guantes.

- Chándal del Real de Madrid.

*QUE SE JODAN LOS QUE NO NOS QUIEREN LIBRES.*


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Tú de qué equipo eres?


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



gane 5mil y al dia siguiente palme mil y al siguiente otros mil asi hasta darme cuenta de que tenia un probleema de juegoo


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pero trasparente



El facial es practicamente invisible, en brazos poco presente, rubio y suave, y en piernas y sobaco algo más duro, pero corto y no crece mucho.


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> El facial es practicamente invisible, en brazos poco presente, rubio y suave, y en piernas y sobaco algo más duro, pero corto y no crece mucho.



mejor dejar la conversacion ya xD


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

ESTOY HASTA LOS COJINES MISMOS DE QUE SIEMPRE SE HABLE DE MÚSICA Y NADIE SE TERMINE DE RETRATAR. QUITAROS LAS MÁSCARAS DE UNA PUTA VEZ.

BANDAS SOBREVALORADAS DEL COPÓN:

- Guns N Roses.
-RadioHead.**

Sosotes, aunque buenos:

- Bruce Springsteen.
- Diré Straits.

**No aguanto Creep, por Dios. Cada vez que escucho esa canción pienso "Por qué no se pega un tiro de una puta vez?"


----------



## Jevitronka (6 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> mejor dejar la conversacion ya xD



No suelo depilarme mucho, solo en verano cuando voy de ropa corta


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Y ahora ya voy a hacer el ranking de los hard de las primeras tiradas. Y ya está bien. En la vida hay que elegir y yo ya me retrato.

Este momento es como cuando el Condón Homo Equidistante se quitó la careta.

Así es como me han enseñado vivir, le guste a quien le guste. Ya me buscarán los que de verdad me aprecien.

*Cream > Jimi Hendrix Experience > Deep Purple > Led Zeppelin*


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Yo no me depilo, pero es que no me crece mucho vello


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Ahí, ahí una lectora.

No quieren que leamos y lo haremos.

@Hielo/Fuego , por cierto. Eres macho o hembra? Es para un trabajo. Nah, es que a veces escribes como una mujer.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ahí, ahí una lectora.
> 
> No quieren que leamos y lo haremos.
> 
> @Hielo/Fuego , por cierto. Eres macho o hembra? Es para un trabajo. Nah, es que a veces escribir como una mujer.



Caballero señor Libertad para todos


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Caballero señor Libertad para todos



Le hemos echado mucho en falta en este jilo. Es la referencia musical del floro.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Le hemos echado mucho en falta en este jilo. Es la referencia musical del floro.



Coño,gracias


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ene 2022)

Lo bueno de este hilo es que, con sus 345 páginas (por ahora), cuando alguien quiera buscar en el buscador algo sobre:

- Un grupo de música o canción.
- Una peli o una serie.
- Un evento deportivo.
- Un reflexión.
- Una batalla.

Es muy probable que salgan mensajes de aquí con sus vídeos y una información específica. Es más, esa información será tenida como una fuente más fiable que cualquiera que proceda de un forero nuevo, un hilo menos desarrollado o, simplemente, un hilo más pequeño. Algo así como la jerarquía jurídica: Constitución, Ley Orgánica, Ley Ordinaria, Real Decreto.

Es la grandeza del hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Madre mía....tres páginas de fotos de maromos, pagafanteo, poesía, reflexiones y música....
Vamos no os escaqueis queremos saber vuestros regalos!!!!!!

Mi amado @Epsilon69 hoy nos deleita con la entradilla!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Lo bueno de este hilo es que, con sus 345 páginas (por ahora), cuando alguien quiera buscar en el buscador algo sobre:
> 
> - Un grupo de música o canción.
> - Una peli o una serie.
> ...




Sip, así es, es todo curro vuestro.

Aunque si buscan un videoclip puede que también les salga el hilo de las ROCIADAS, con su puntuación y ranking


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Lo bueno de este hilo es que, con sus 345 páginas (por ahora), cuando alguien quiera buscar en el buscador algo sobre:
> 
> - Un grupo de música o canción.
> - Una peli o una serie.
> ...



Experto musical y conocedor de la estructura del ordenamiento jurídico español. Puede reventarte la cabeza chiquillo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *¿Cuando estás en duermevela y te pica te rascas el ojete y luego te hueles el dedo?*
> 
> *¿Rezas para que el zurullo salga compacto de tu ano y no con textura de crema de manos y tengas que gastar un rollo entero de papel higiénico?
> 
> ...




Impresionante....se ve que de pequeño te gustaba la poesía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

De mi pa ti @Epsilon69


----------



## Poseidón (6 Ene 2022)

Os dejo esta pieza de una banda escocesa para nada conocida y me retiro al sobre:




Buenas noches.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Os recomiendo esta trilogía, todos disponibles en switch y los dos primeros en Wii.

El 1 estaba más o menos, el dos es una locura cojonuda y el 3 voy a ello.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

George Harrison. Homenaje a Los Beatles y suena como a I am the Walrus.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Requiem (Live At Roadburn 2019) (with Metropole Orkest)

Escuchad esto, si podéis... pocas veces se encuentran una buenísima combinación entre que un grupo haga su estilo musical junto con música clásica de una orquesta. Tremendo.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os recomiendo esta trilogía, todos disponibles en switch y los dos primeros en Wii.
> 
> El 1 estaba más o menos, el dos es una locura cojonuda y el 3 voy a ello.



Goichi Suda tremendo. A mi me encantó el impacto del primer juego. El resto ya sabía por dónde iba a tirar más o menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Requiem (Live At Roadburn 2019) (with Metropole Orkest)
> 
> Escuchad esto, si podéis... pocas veces se encuentran una buenísima combinación entre que un grupo haga su estilo musical junto con música clásica de una orquesta. Tremendo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 896492




Lo voy a buscar.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

Lo del año 76 fue tremendo a nivel musical... sobre todo en cuestión de rock. De lo más destacado, a gusto personal:

Jaco Pastorius - Jaco Pastorius
Genesis - A Trick of the Tail
Gong - Shamal
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Inner Worlds
Judas Priest - Sad Wings of Destiny
Van der Graaf Generator - Still Life
David Bowie - Station to Station
Can - Flow Motion
Led Zeppelin - Presence
Genesis - Wind & Wuthering
Scorpions - Virgin Killer
Rainbow - Rising
Van der Graaf Generator - World Record
Rush - 2112
Camel - Moonmadness
Journey - Look into the Future


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esta noche, freestylemusic




Acabo de ver una imagen suya y me sorprende que solo tenga 60 años, se hico famosa muy joven entonces.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)

MJ es uno de mis dioses. Qué dios era copón...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Su mejor videoclip por encima de thriller.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A años luz de los zombies.



La película ya era otra cosa, robots gigantes y Joe pesci, todos haciendo el ridículo.


----------



## escalador (6 Ene 2022)

Pues a mi los Reyes Magos -a los que siempre había idolatrado por su papel simbólico en la historia espiritual de la humanidad- se me adelantaron unas horas y me regalaron un atasco general y la inundación del baño. Estoy que no quepo en mi de gozo. Ah, si... y mi Fahrenheit de Dior, pero de eso ya ni me acuerdo.


----------



## El Juani (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía....tres páginas de fotos de maromos, pagafanteo, poesía, reflexiones y música....
> Vamos no os escaqueis queremos saber vuestros regalos!!!!!!
> 
> Mi amado @Epsilon69 hoy nos deleita con la entradilla!!!!



Joe me he ido a cenar y habeis empezado a poner videos de hamster, musica rara...donde esta el pagafanteo, poesia y reflexiones ?


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> AQUÍ:
> 
> 
> 
> Y tú @xilebo podrías también construir este gran hilo posteando algún tema. Ni siquiera sé qué música te gusta.



Esa cancion es buena. Pues la verdad que no tengo un tipo de musica determinado, me gusta casi todo en general


----------



## escalador (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Cash cash cash!!! Que es esto


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antes de que te vayas por ahí otras diez horas te doy un besito, hámster, que tienes tendencia a desaparecer de este tu propio hilo, hijo de la gran fruta.



Los hamsters somos almas libres!!!!


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Vamooos que no decaigaaa


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Pepinazoo


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> A mí me ha venido un pijama, y la verdad es que me hacia falta, así que fetén



Uy, jevi por aquí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> campello basura y todo el puerto tambien



Campello está bien aunque me gusta más hacia Muchavista.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike*
> 
> Yo he podido escribir lo que el hámster nunca pudo. Yo puedo hacer lo que el hámster no puede hacer.



Ahora solo falta que active las notificaciones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> En invierno lo que manda es ir tapado



En Burgos. En el sureste yo duermo en bolas.


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Ene 2022)

Para mí es una noche chunga


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué te ha pasaooooooo



Agotado de estas navidades y su hipocresía ...estoy en plan death metal


----------



## Ancient Warrior (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bienvenido al mundo real. Muerte a los falsos y mentirosos.



Ver cómo colegas se pelean con sus parejas , personas solitarias pasando estas fechas , depresión en las ciudades donde antes había alegría es como ver un mundo convertirse en oscuridad de a poco y todo se está normalizando .


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En Burgos. En el sureste yo duermo en bolas.



Que asco


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uy, jevi por aquí.



He estado ausente estás noches


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *ÚNETE A NOSOTROS. ÚNETE A NOSOTROS. ÚNETE A NOSOTROS.*



Si no hay sexo de por medio,me apunto


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aquí no folla ni @atasco
> 
> No tienes que temer nada. Tu ano está a salvo.



Lo tengo irritado de tanto cagar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Para mí es una noche chunga


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Si no hay sexo de por medio,me apunto



Bueno, yo de estos no me fiaría.


----------



## Jevitronka (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, yo de estos no me fiaría.



Para eso esta @Sick Sad World , para acaparar todo el deseo sexual burbujo y que las demás foreras con rabo podamos hacer el imbécil con tranquilidad


----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

Una mención para Jamiroquai, que se la merece.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Buenos días!!!
Ya se terminaron oficialmente las navidades.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Una mención para Jamiroquai, que se la merece.




Que fue de este tío, tiene dos discos muy buenos.


----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ESTOY HASTA LOS COJINES MISMOS DE QUE SIEMPRE SE HABLE DE MÚSICA Y NADIE SE TERMINE DE RETRATAR. QUITAROS LAS MÁSCARAS DE UNA PUTA VEZ.
> 
> BANDAS SOBREVALORADAS DEL COPÓN:
> 
> ...



Para nada, el Appetite de los Guns N' Roses es un discazo que vale mas que el 99% de las cosas hayan venido despues.
Bruce, infumable.

Los otros 2 coincidimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Hoy creo que podríamos estrenar temática...
*Recomendaciones de canales de Youtube*!!!!
Dejo uno que me parece interesante:

Videojuegos, no grita ni es un crío pesado, es cierto que es mexicano pero en los temas retro van muy por delante nuestra:




Sobre cine he descubierto hace poco este, es un tanto Paco y tal pero bueno:





Y por supuesto sobre hámsters:


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días!!!
> Ya se terminaron oficialmente las navidades.


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Buenos dias wapos!


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que fue de este tío, tiene dos discos muy buenos.



Pensaba que habría muerto por sobredosis, pero no: Jay Kay - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre.

No me dice nada ese tipo de música. Se le dió mucho bombo en los 90 a la música alternativa cargándose prácticamente toda la música ochentera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 896894



No me gustan las navidades, pero me dan escalofríos de pensar que el Lunes hay que volver.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No me gustan las navidades, pero me dan escalofríos de pensar que el Lunes hay que volver.



El problema es ese, que aunque no guste a uno, significa ya que se acabaron las fiestas y a la vuelta de todo ya  pues este año semana santa cae en mitad de abril, no nos queda na


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ESTOY HASTA LOS COJINES MISMOS DE QUE SIEMPRE SE HABLE DE MÚSICA Y NADIE SE TERMINE DE RETRATAR. QUITAROS LAS MÁSCARAS DE UNA PUTA VEZ.
> 
> BANDAS SOBREVALORADAS DEL COPÓN:
> 
> ...



¿Qué significa retratarse? Yo creo que he dejado muy claro la música que me gusta.

Guns'n'roses es verdad que es una banda a la que se dió mucho bombo por su primer disco y sus primeros singles Welcome to the jungle (no me gusta) y sweet child'o'mine(nostámal pero no está en mi playlist) y los Use your ilusion que tienen alguna canción interesante pero ni de lejos es una obra maestra.

Radiohead nunca me han gustado. Ni las bandas parecidas. He escuchado estas navidades unos cuantos charts de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 y las discográficas decidieron dejar atrás la música de los 80 para dar cabida al grunge como Nirvana, que duró poco, al sonido tipo Radiohead, Counting Crows, Collective Soul,..., que es un sonido que nunca me ha gustado, y a solistas femeninas con un sonido parecido: Sheryl Crow, Melisa Etheridge, Sophie B hawkins,... Como digo, a partir del 94, los charts se me han hecho bola, porque se ve un cambio radical en la música a partir de ese año.

Bruce, ha vivido mucho de un par de canciones destacables, pero tampoco figura en mi playlist.
Dire Straits tampoco.

Bandas buenas que se mantengan en el tiempo no las hay. U2 si quitas sus dos primeros discos, son mierda. Aerosmith vivieron mucho de la imagen de niños malos hasta que ya en los 90 parecían viejos y parecían niños buenos al lado de los otros. Después del Get a Grip del 94 no han hecho nada destacable.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El problema es ese, que aunque no guste a uno, significa ya que se acabaron las fiestas y a la vuelta de todo ya  pues este año semana santa cae en mitad de abril, no nos queda na



Y si no hubiera caído el 7 en Viernes, ya estábamos trabajando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *STAY WITH ME
> 
> *



Prácticamente un One hit wonder. Nunca más se supo de estas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Estoy en el zendal camaradas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Se aproxima el momento...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Acaban de inocularme....
Ahora 15 minutos sentado....
La médico que ha leído mi código QR no ha podido evitar decir "muyyy bien, tu primera dosis ehhh pilllin".


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

me apunto


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

que a ocurrido estas ultimas 24 horas? no estoy muy ubicado


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

si yo me apunto a quemar contenedores bombas de aguarras y papel albal le damos a todo


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

eres partidario de hacer comandos que cada 4 dias encienda container cerca de las sedes de los partidos politicos, para que vieneran lo poco que cuesta coacionar al gobierno para que hagan su trabajo bien echo? y los punkis y skin con los que iba me decian atasco estas loco y eskizo y yo plan es que lo que hay que hacer para que oigan la voz de las calles

yo de joven pensaba si tan punki somos por que no cometemos atentados leves contra el sistema? por que yrndo de anti sistremas no estamos quemando madrid toddas las noches¿?


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

menos mal laguien que me comprende


----------



## atasco (7 Ene 2022)

esto no es v de vendeta estos es españa de vendeta tenemos que reventar todo lo que se cruce en nuestro camino


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de inocularme....
> Ahora 15 minutos sentado....
> La médico que ha leído mi código QR no ha podido evitar decir "muyyy bien, tu primera dosis ehhh pilllin".



Hostiaa todavia vas por la primera dosis ? que tal estas ? la primera no da ninguna reaccion. Si yo voy ya por la tercera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostiaa todavia vas por la primera dosis ? que tal estas ? la primera no da ninguna reaccion. Si yo voy ya por la tercera



Me han puesto moderna...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Tal vez la esperada gala "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" deba posponerse...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostiaa todavia vas por la primera dosis ? que tal estas ? la primera no da ninguna reaccion. Si yo voy ya por la tercera



Que reacción te dio y cuál te pusieron?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de inocularme....
> Ahora 15 minutos sentado....
> La médico que ha leído mi código QR no ha podido evitar decir "muyyy bien, tu primera dosis ehhh pilllin".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Si, yo también estoy de epcionado conmigo mismo, pero ahora amo importante es salvar la gala de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, yo también estoy de epcionado conmigo mismo, pero ahora amo importante es salvar la gala de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".



Que el placebo sea contigo, obiwan


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que reacción te dio y cuál te pusieron?



Pfizer y la segunda dosis es la q da reaccion: fiebre, escalofrios...mucho paracetamol y agua


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

Entro y genero esta polémica:

*Slayer > Metallica > Megadeth > Anthrax*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Entro y genero esta polémica:
> 
> *Slayer > Metallica > Megadeth > Anthrax*




No es mi género favorito, creo que cambiaría slayer por Metallica y todo igual.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Entro y genero esta polémica:
> 
> *Slayer > Metallica > Megadeth > Anthrax*



Hostia megadeth, ese era el nombre de un equipo de futbol sala que puso un amigo, ahora se donde viene


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No es mi género favorito, creo que cambiaría slayer por Metallica y todo igual.



Los componentes de Slayer se atrevieron a cruzar unas líneas rojas y los otros no. Llevaron el heavy a un punto más pesado y todavía Pantera les debe mucho.

Tienen unos riffs que son una jodida maravilla y la voz grave del vocalista se folla a la de los demás.

Son los que tienen un sonido más característico de los 4.

------

Slayer superando a la original de Iron Buterfly:


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

Estáis muy callaos, hijos de pvta.

Últimamente me conecto hasta dos veces al días. Joder, tú, me habéis enganxao.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estáis muy callaos, hijos de pvta.
> 
> Últimamente me conecto hasta dos veces al días. Joder, tú, me habéis enganxao.



Yo voy a cenar algo, ahora vengo


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

El puto hamster @Obiwanchernobil y los salseos de la @Jevitronka , en los que he participado muy activamente, me han quitao la vida social.

Indemnizadme ya, cuyoooooons!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Yo voy a cenar, que después del pinchazo necesito energía, la temática recordemos que es _*vídeos de youtube.*_

Estoy debil por el pinchazo, hoy mientras cojo energías @Libertyforall realizará la entradilla y llamamientos...

Estamos en buenas manos.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo voy a cenar, que después del pinchazo necesito energía, la temática recordemos que es _*vídeos de youtube.*_
> 
> Estoy debil por el pinchazo, hoy mientras cojo energías @Libertyforall realizará la entradilla y llamamientos...
> 
> Estamos en buenas manos.



Y tomate paracetamol por si te da reaccion el pinchazo. Y si notas dolor en la brazo, vomitos, mareos es normal


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

*Te metes a revisar las notificaciones entre tarea y tarea?

Te han dicho que estás más callado a la hora de la cena puesto que ya has cagado todas tus paridas en Burbuja?*

No podemos darte consejo. Tampoco ayudarte. Pero sí te brindaremos grandes momentos de chupipandilleo.

COMIENZAN LAS NOCHES DE BURBUJA.


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaban de inocularme....
> Ahora 15 minutos sentado....
> La médico que ha leído mi código QR no ha podido evitar decir "muyyy bien, tu primera dosis ehhh pilllin".



¿Por qué ahora? 

Pienso que si a estas alturas alguien no está vacunado es porque tiene claras sus convicciones. 

xq? 

XQ??


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

@Sick Sad World mojaba bragas con *Escape (2003)* y lo sabe.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

*Jane's Addiction con Been Caught Stealing* y un videoclip bastante artístico.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

*Madona con Frozen,* una canción para reflexionar.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

Niggashitjouisme for freakin in and going home with me tonight.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> ¿Por qué ahora?
> 
> Pienso que si a estas alturas alguien no está vacunado es porque tiene claras sus convicciones.
> 
> ...




No he tenido más remedio por tema laboral, yo no soy negacionista con el virus, lo que no me salía de los cojones era ponerme una vacuna con un desarrollo de solo meses.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ene 2022)

Mitiquísima escena de Raza, escrita de por Jaime de Andrade.


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No he tenido más remedio por tema laboral, yo no soy negacionista con el virus, lo que no me salía de los cojones era ponerme una vacuna con un desarrollo de solo meses.



Ufff qué putada... no quiero verme en tu pellejo. Te ha costado dar el paso?


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Sicky, conoces las Slim Kawasaki?


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Mitiquísima escena de Raza, escrita de por Jaime de Andrade.



Esto es CULTURA y no las mierdas para pantalla grande que hacen ahora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ufff qué putada... no quiero verme en tu pellejo. Te ha costado dar el paso?




hacer algo que no quieres hacer es siempre una mierda como un piano, más si hablamos de salud, como a muchos no me convence cómo se ha llevado todo este tema.


----------



## escalador (7 Ene 2022)

Esta mañana fui al hipercore y me compré un pijama, unas camisetas, una mascarilla de algodón y unos calzoncillos. Pasé por la caja de un espagueti con patas que mucho lo envejezco si digo que tiene 20 años.

Pasa todos los productos por la caja y cuando me toca pagar me doy cuenta de que no me ha cobrado el pijama. Yo callado como una puta, tras pagar paso por el detector y PIII PIII PIIII.

- A ver.... toma. -Con una cara mezcla entre aburrimiento y condescendencia, le cedo la bolsa como si se hubiera olvidado de quitar la alarma a algún producto.-
- Son los calzoncillos -me dice-. Disculpa.
- Nada.
Paso el detector y no pita nada. Misión cumplida, pienso. Qué suerte tengo. Hay que echarle jeta a la vida.

Bajo dos plantas en ascensor y cuando voy a entrar en el garaje PIIII PIII PIIII. Se acerca a mí una joven promesa charo con actitud de buldog francés. Desgarbada, encorbada, con el pelo rojo oscuro despeinado y engominado, lo que acentuaba aún más su escasa densidad capilar. Hay gente que piensa que los productos cosméticos hacen magia, y que con aplicarlos por encima de cualquier cosa al tuntún, podrían convertir en follable hasta a un maloliente montón de estiércol.

- ¿¿Otra vez?? Toma. Ya me dio problemas arriba los calzoncillos.
- A ver la bolsa. - Revisa el contenido y tras comprobar el ticket, me dice:
- Mira, es porque no te ha cobrado el pijama.
- Ah, no? Jolín... Bueno pues cóbramelo.
- Vamos arriba.
- No me lo puedes cobrar aquí? Es que tengo mucha prisa.
- No, hay que subir arriba.

Se dirije a las rampas para subir 2 plantas y le digo:

- Chica, te he dicho que tengo prisa. No podemos ir en ascensor?
- Es que hoy hay mucha gente y va a tardar mucho.
- Pero si acabo de bajar en ascensor y no había nadie.

No me hace ni puto caso.

- Mira, me tengo que ir ya. Si eso ya me paso otro día.
- No, no! Si es un momento....

E ya... soy un borde asqueroso.


----------



## Poseidón (7 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Mitiquísima escena de Raza, escrita de por Jaime de Andrade.



Nunca la vi pero viendo esta imagen dan ganas de verla. Si no hay ahi amor a España que me aspen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Me está empezando a doler el brazo por el pinchazo...


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me está empezando a doler el brazo por el pinchazo...



Quien avisa no es traidor


----------



## Poseidón (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me está empezando a doler el brazo por el pinchazo...



Tu tambien? Bruto?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien avisa no es traidor



Creo que voy a empezar con los paracetamoles...
¿Cuánto te duraron los efectos estos a ti?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> Tu tambien? Bruto?




Tu también?.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que voy a empezar con los paracetamoles...
> ¿Cuánto te duraron los efectos estos a ti?.



Si tomas paracetamol cada 8 horas, como mucho entre 2 o 3 dias


----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me está empezando a doler el brazo por el pinchazo...



Hay que amputar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si tomas paracetamol cada 8 horas, como mucho entre 2 o 3 dias
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 897876




Que dices cabron voy a estar así 3 días???.

Vamos ponedme videos de gatitos y perretes que estoy enfermo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Hay que amputar




Gracias a Dios que no me ha pinchado en la derecha que es cobla que me hago pajas.


----------



## melf (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias a Dios que no me ha pinchado en la derecha que es cobla que me hago pajas.



Cuando amputen, tocara en la derecha


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que dices cabron voy a estar así 3 días???.
> 
> Vamos ponedme videos de gatitos y perretes que estoy enfermo!!!



Hecho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hecho




Joder que potitos son para la depresión post vacuna están muy bien...estoy a punto de emocionarme...


----------



## xilebo (7 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Esta mañana fui al hipercore y me compré un pijama, unas camisetas, una mascarilla de algodón y unos calzoncillos. Pasé por la caja de un espagueti con patas que mucho lo envejezco si digo que tiene 20 años.
> 
> Pasa todos los productos por la caja y cuando me toca pagar me doy cuenta de que no me ha cobrado el pijama. Yo callado como una puta, tras pagar paso por el detector y PIII PIII PIIII.
> 
> ...



Tenias que haber hecho en el segundo detector, el truco que yo hacia en la uni pa sacar algun librillo gratis jejejeej Conforme te acercas al detector levantas los brazos hacia arriba con la bolsa y no pita


----------



## escalador (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tenias que haber hecho en el segundo detector, el truco que yo hacia en la uni pa sacar algun librillo gratis jejejeej Conforme te acercas al detector levantas los brazos hacia arriba con la bolsa y no pita



jajaja me lo apunto. 

Yo es que ya iba muy confiado de que no iba a pitar en la entrada del parking al no haber pitado arriba la segunda vez. 

También dicen que si metes las cosas en un bolso forrado por dentro en papel de plata no pita.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Estoy empezando a sentir escalofríos...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No he tenido más remedio por tema laboral, yo no soy negacionista con el virus, lo que no me salía de los cojones era ponerme una vacuna con un desarrollo de solo meses.



¿Te han coaccionado/amenazado?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Hay que amputar



Es lo que me temo, y estará viendo a Risiones además.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Te han coaccionado/amenazado?




Básicamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es lo que me temo, y estará viendo a Risiones además.




Tu te has vacunado??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu te has vacunado??



NO. La única forma de que me vacune es que me obliguen si quiero trabajar.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy empezando a sentir escalofríos...



Todos te recordaremos


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Cómo enterrar un hámster


Los hámsteres son animalitos adorables que traen mucha alegría a sus dueños. Como con todas las mascotas, puede ser difícil decir adiós cuando mueren. Pero darle un entierro apropiado puede ser una bonita manera de despedirse de tu pequeño...




es.wikihow.com




.

Los hámsteres son animalitos adorables que traen mucha alegría a sus dueños. Como con todas las mascotas, puede ser difícil decir adiós cuando mueren. Pero darle un entierro apropiado puede ser una bonita manera de despedirse de tu pequeño amigo para ti y tu familia.



*Método1
Enterrar al hámster en casa*


1
*Conserva el cuerpo en buen estado mientras decides qué hacer.* Los restos de los animales empiezan a descomponerse y a emanar malos olores casi de inmediato. Para evitar este proceso, coloca los restos de tu mascota en una bolsa de plástico bien sellada y mantenlos en un ambiente frío. Puedes colocar la bolsa en el congelador. Pero asegúrate de deshacerte del cuerpo dentro de las primeras 24 horas.




2
*Verifica los reglamentos de tu ciudad para asegurarte de que sea legal enterrar a tu mascota en tu jardín.* De lo contrario, puedes encargar esta tarea a un profesional, como el veterinario o un cementerio para mascotas.




3
*Respeta los reglamentos para entierros.* En muchas ciudades, el entierro de mascotas es legal, pero de todos modos debes seguir ciertos parámetros durante el entierro para cerciorarte de que el cuerpo no cause la propagación de enfermedades. Algunas ciudades requieren que el nicho tenga de 60 a 90 cm de profundidad, mientras que otras requieren 1,20 m y que el cuerpo esté cubierto con cal. Entierra a tu mascota envuelta en un material biodegradable y asegúrate de que la tumba esté alejada de cualquier fuente de agua.[1]




4
*Investiga antes de empezar a cavar.* Comunícate con la municipalidad de tu ciudad para asegurarte de que no haya líneas de agua, electricidad o gas en el lugar donde vas a excavar.[2]


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

5
*Protégete de los gérmenes.* Usa guantes de plástico desechables para manipular los restos del hámster. Asegúrate de que tus prendas no tengan contacto con el cuerpo y deshazte de la ropa contaminada.[3]




6
*Marca la tumba.* No entierres a tu hámster cerca de una cama de flores o algún área del jardín que vayas a excavar más adelante. Coloca una cruz o una piedra pintada sobre la tumba para marcarla y tener un recordatorio.[4]




*Método2
Enterrar al hámster en un cementerio*

1
*Busca un cementerio de mascotas.* Una institución de este tipo debe permitirte hacer un seguimiento de todo lo que sucede con el cuerpo del hámster. Es su responsabilidad tratarte como una persona que ha sufrido una pérdida y ser dignos de confianza. Realiza una búsqueda en Internet para encontrar un centro funerario para mascotas en tu ciudad..Error en la cita: Closing </ref> missing for <ref> tag





*Método3
Cremar al hámster*


1
*Busca servicios de cremación.* Por lo general, puedes obtener este servicio en una veterinaria o en un cementerio de mascotas.




2
*Ten en cuenta tu presupuesto.* Al igual que en una funeraria para humanos, existen diferentes precios dependiendo del servicio que elijas. La opción más barata suele ser cremar a tu mascota junto con otros animales. Si prefieres que lo cremen de manera individual para poder conservar sus cenizas, el precio será mayor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

3
*Esparce las cenizas.* Revisa los reglamentos de tu ciudad para saber si esto está permitido. Algunos lugares donde puedes repartir las cenizas son tu jardín, un parque, o un río o lago. Solo asegúrate de no hacerlo en la propiedad de alguien más.[5] [6]




4
*Permite que un profesional se deshaga de las cenizas.* Puedes elegir que las cenizas se entierren o se esparzan en algún lugar. Algunas empresas entregan un certificado de cremación y un pequeño recuerdo de tu mascota.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)




----------



## Shangri-La (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, yo también estoy de epcionado conmigo mismo, pero ahora amo importante es salvar la gala de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".



Te pasaste al lado oscuro


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 5
> *Protégete de los gérmenes.* Usa guantes de plástico desechables para manipular los restos del hámster. Asegúrate de que tus prendas no tengan contacto con el cuerpo y deshazte de la ropa contaminada.[3]
> 
> 
> ...




Presupuestos, cementerios, protecciones contra germenes.......No tengo bichos, pero palma uno y se va por el desagüe antes de que se enfrie el cuerpo.    

Presupuesto para deshacerme de una puta rata?


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)

No conozco ningun canal de youtube, pero dejo aqui mi aportacion musical.

Grupazo, temazo y discazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>



Joder que puto asco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> NO. La única forma de que me vacune es que me obliguen si quiero trabajar.



Es lo que me ha pasado.


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que puto asco



Se ve a los crios entusiasmados, futuros Dexters


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es lo que me ha pasado.



Buenos dias! que tal has pasado la noche ? muchos escalofrios ?  pues esperate a la segunda dosis, esa es mas fuerte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias! que tal has pasado la noche ? muchos escalofrios ?  pues esperate a la segunda dosis, esa es mas fuerte




Buenos días, de momento fiebre no, lo que tengo es mucho dolor muscular, escalofríos y cansancio


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, de momento fiebre no, lo que tengo es mucho dolor muscular, escalofríos y cansancio



Na, eso va a ser un virus, mucha agua y paracetamol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Na, eso va a ser un virus, mucha agua y paracetamol




Tienes la tercera dosis?


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tienes la tercera dosis?



Todavia no, la tercera dosis por edad van vacunando en Andalucia mayores de 56 años. En teoria me tocaria para abril o mayo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todavia no, la tercera dosis por edad van vacunando en Andalucia mayores de 56 años. En teoria me tocaria para abril o mayo




Pero te la vas a poner, para entonces supongo que lo de la mierda está de omicron ya habrá pasado.


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero te la vas a poner, para entonces supongo que lo de la mierda está de omicron ya habrá pasado.



Pues la verdad que no tengo muchas ganas de meterme otro chute en el cuerpo, lo mas seguro que me escaquee, teniendo ya el qr y que el omicron habra pasado, paso de tener otra vez escalofrios y fiebre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Presupuestos, cementerios, protecciones contra germenes.......No tengo bichos, pero palma uno y se va por el desagüe antes de que se enfrie el cuerpo.
> 
> Presupuesto para deshacerme de una puta rata?



Si le tienes algo de cariño al bicho intentarás darle un final decente. A mis perras hace años las incineramos. Y a una tortuga la enterré en una maceta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Se ve a los crios entusiasmados, futuros Dexters



¿Futuro? Yo me siento totalmente identificado con Dexter.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues la verdad que no tengo muchas ganas de meterme otro chute en el cuerpo, lo mas seguro que me escaquee, teniendo ya el qr y que el omicron habra pasado, paso de tener otra vez escalofrios y fiebre



Pero el qr te lo quitan si no te metes la tercera, ¿no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero el qr te lo quitan si no te metes la tercera, ¿no?




Que es eso del QR y que te lo quitan?, Solicito información!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso del QR y que te lo quitan?, Solicito información!!!



Supongo que se refiere al pase covid. En Madrí no lo tenéis por Pizpi, pero en la mayoría de comunidades son unos fachas de mierda que si quieres entrar a bares, gyms, cines, etcétera, debes enseñar el nazi pass, que solo puedes tener si te has vacunado. Seguramente ya te puedes descargar el tuyo, aunque en Madrí no lo necesitas. Y lo que decía, si no te pinchas la tercera creo que te lo quitan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere al pase covid. En Madrí no lo tenéis por Pizpi, pero en la mayoría de comunidades son unos fachas de mierda que si quieres entrar a bares, gyms, cines, etcétera, debes enseñar el nazi pass, que solo puedes tener si te has vacunado. Seguramente ya te puedes descargar el tuyo, aunque en Madrí no lo necesitas. Y lo que decía, si no te pinchas la tercera creo que te lo quitan.



Gracias por responder, así que en otras comunidades si no te quieres vacunar te impiden el acceso a la vida social...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por responder, así que en otras comunidades si no te quieres vacunar te impiden el acceso a la vida social...



Sasto. Tenéis suerte de tener a Pizpi ahí y no a los dictadores que tenemos otros.


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Supongo que se refiere al pase covid. En Madrí no lo tenéis por Pizpi, pero en la mayoría de comunidades son unos fachas de mierda que si quieres entrar a bares, gyms, cines, etcétera, debes enseñar el nazi pass, que solo puedes tener si te has vacunado. Seguramente ya te puedes descargar el tuyo, aunque en Madrí no lo necesitas. Y lo que decía, si no te pinchas la tercera creo que te lo quitan.



Que dices ? mi pase covi como me lo van a quitar, si lo tengo ya descargado en el movil  la tercera dosis es de refuerzo solo, y va independiente del pase covid o qr. En andalucia hasta el 31 de enero que lo quieren poner es obligatorio en bares, teatros, ocio en general... Y en madrid que es donde trabajo no hay nada de pase covid, todos en libertad. Tengo un lio cuando cambio de comunidad y sus normas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que dices ? mi pase covi como me lo van a quitar, si lo tengo ya descargado en el movil  la tercera dosis es de refuerzo solo, y va independiente del pase covid o qr. En andalucia hasta el 31 de enero que lo quieren poner es obligatorio en bares, teatros, ocio en general... Y en madrid que es donde trabajo no hay nada de pase covid, todos en libertad. Tengo un lio cuando cambio de comunidad y sus normas



No tengo ni idea, pero he leído por algún sitio que pasado un tiempo si no te chutas la tercera será como si no te hubieras vacunado y no tendrá validez.


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tengo ni idea, pero he leído por algún sitio que pasado un tiempo si no te chutas la tercera será como si no te hubieras vacunado y no tendrá validez.



Pa cuando no tenga validez, ya habran quitado las restricciones pase covid en bares  pues una dosis la duracion que tiene es de solo 6 meses de inmunidad, como estemos con vacuna cada 6, se va a pinchar mi prima la pela


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pa cuando no tenga validez, ya habran quitado las restricciones pase covid en bares  pues una dosis la duracion que tiene es de solo 6 meses de inmunidad, como estemos con vacuna cada 6, se va a pinchar mi prima la pela



No tengo yo claro que quiten nada, les está gustando mucho lo de hacer de dictadores. Y lo de los 6 meses también he leído que hay que adelantarlo porque parece que la "inmunidad" no dura esos 6 meses.


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tengo yo claro que quiten nada, les está gustando mucho lo de hacer de dictadores. Y lo de los 6 meses también he leído que hay que adelantarlo porque parece que la "inmunidad" no dura esos 6 meses.



Aqui han dicho que 4 meses.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Ene 2022)

Si en dos años la borregada aún no se ha dado cuenta de qué va esto no esperes que se den cuenta en menos de 10 años.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Ene 2022)

Pues hoy uno por aquí.

Sicky, y los demás, si os sirve de consuelo. Yo hay veces que no voy a las quedadas no tanto por estas saturado, sino porque se avisan con poca antelación y me voy a hacer mis compras y mis cosas. Vamos, no hipotecar el tiempo propio.


----------



## melf (8 Ene 2022)

De los que conozco todos han corrido a ponerse la tercera, un poco en plan si ya llevo 2 y no ha pasado nada, tampoco pasara con la tercera.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Ene 2022)

Pa dentro:






El bazar de @moromierda


@moromierda , ¿tus primos y tú cerrasteis vuestras fruterías, locutorios, bazares y peluquerías las tardes de los días de nochebuena, nochevieja y los días completos de año nuevo y reyes o, por el contrario, abristeis hasta las 21.30H?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ene 2022)

Os comunico que aún sigo convaleciente, si esto se alarga más, tal vez alguno de los vicepresidentes del partido deba hacerse cargo del mismo.

Antes de invocar debo recordar que la temática es recomendación de canales o vídeos de youtube, ya he podido ver qué os habéis explayado con destripamientos de hamsters y ese tipo de cosas educativas, no esperaba menos de los reformistas


Dicho esto espero que hoy @Sick Sad World nos deleite con una gran entradilla.




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os comunico que aún sigo convaleciente, si esto se alarga más, tal vez alguno de los vicepresidentes del partido deba hacerse cargo del mismo.
> 
> Antes de invocar debo recordar que la temática es recomendación de canales o vídeos de youtube, ya he podido ver qué os habéis explayado con destripamientos de hamsters y ese tipo de cosas educativas, no esperaba menos de los reformistas
> 
> ...



Tranquilo si has seguido mis indicaciones (paracetamol cada 8 horas y mucha agua) en dos dias estas bien


----------



## escalador (8 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os comunico que aún sigo convaleciente, si esto se alarga más, tal vez alguno de los vicepresidentes del partido deba hacerse cargo del mismo.
> 
> Antes de invocar debo recordar que la temática es recomendación de canales o vídeos de youtube, ya he podido ver qué os habéis explayado con destripamientos de hamsters y ese tipo de cosas educativas, no esperaba menos de los reformistas
> 
> ...



Tranquilo Obi, que las farmafias usureras han vendido a los estados un alto porcentaje de suero fisiológico a precio de kakuna. De esta no te libras de nosotros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Gracias por vuestros ánimoS, pero si mañana no mejoro, tendremos que convocar un comité de crisis, donde un vicepresidente de quedará a cargo del partido.
Como el concilio de Elron pero con reformistas.

Los efectos de la vacuna son implacables, he pasado de 10 pajas al día a solo 3, esto no es normal.

Voy aver si encuentro vídeos....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Me as alegrado al noche, estoy viendo vídeos de enfermeras.


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por vuestros ánimoS, pero si mañana no mejoro, tendremos que convocar un comité de crisis, donde un vicepresidente de quedará a cargo del partido.
> Como el concilio de Elron pero con reformistas.
> 
> Los efectos de la vacuna son implacables, he pasado de 10 pajas al día a solo 3, esto no es normal.
> ...



Imagenes exclusivas del posible comite de crisis


----------



## escalador (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por vuestros ánimoS, pero si mañana no mejoro, tendremos que convocar un comité de crisis, donde un vicepresidente de quedará a cargo del partido.
> Como el concilio de Elron pero con reformistas.
> 
> Los efectos de la vacuna son implacables, he pasado de 10 pajas al día a solo 3, esto no es normal.
> ...



Líbreme Dios de parecer un puritano -de no serlo ya me encargo yo- pero las pajas son malísimas, te vas a sentir peor después.

Follar a pelo o bombonas en sedes. Vete de put@s.


----------



## escalador (9 Ene 2022)

A propósito del tema de hoy, soy muy fans del autóctono de la Sierra de Gata.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Líbreme Dios de parecer un puritano -de no serlo ya me encargo yo- pero las pajas son malísimas, te vas a sentir peor después.
> 
> Follar a pelo o bombonas en sedes. Vete de put@s.




No soy yo un hombre con creencia en el uso de prostitutas.
En general creo en la cultura de la paja y en el hostal conchita.


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No soy yo un hombre con creencia en el uso de prostitutas.
> En general creo en la cultura de la paja y en el hostal conchita.



No entiendo, que te sueles ir al hostal conchita a hacerte una paja ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Os voy a dejar un video de los que se que hacen ilusión...

Cuatro especies:

2 perros, 1 pato, 1 Nutria y 1 pakistaní.

Perro blanco toca los huevos al otro perro, el resultado es que el perro blanco recibe, no contento con eso el perro blanco se vuelve a poner chulo 3 veces más:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No entiendo, que te sueles ir al hostal conchita a hacerte una paja ?




No, al hostal conchita me voy previo acuerdo con una Charo a la que le he contado que soy neurocirujano, tengo la casa pagada y me gusta viajar por el país en Harley.

Una vez en el hostal, realizó la descarga y simuló que me llaman del hospital para una urgencia de operar a alguien a vida o muerte, en realidad me vuelvo a mi casa a jugar al FIFA.

Esta técnica la realizó de vez en cuando.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Ene 2022)

Que raro que noche del sábado y aquí ni dios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que raro que noche del sábado y aquí ni dios




Pues si, yo me acabo de levantar a por leche y un Paracetamol.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues si, yo me acabo de levantar a por leche y un Paracetamol.



Hostias ...vas mal después del pinchazo o que ? Como te encuentras?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hostias ...vas mal después del pinchazo o que ? Como te encuentras?




Pues sin coñas, estoy echo polvo, cansancio, dolor muscular y cosas así.
Tu qué haces despierto gañán?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Yo soy más de este otro tipo de enfermeras...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues sin coñas, estoy echo polvo, cansancio, dolor muscular y cosas así.
> Tu qué haces despierto gañán?



Viendo una película muy enfermiza que flipo con lo loca que es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Te lo subo a esto:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Viendo una película muy enfermiza que flipo con lo loca que es



Cual?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (9 Ene 2022)

A todo esto fui a hacerme un puto te y escucho gritos de la calle ....una tía en aparente estado de ebriedad ...gritando a viva voz a su supuesto novio o lo que sea por qué la dejo tirada ...fácil 15 minutos a gritos y yo con cara de ....ehhh


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Sip, era en un ring con famosos pero no me acuerdo del nombre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


>




Es como muy indi o amter todo no?


----------



## melf (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy más de este otro tipo de enfermeras...



Esta fue la mejor serie de medicos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

*buenos días, definitivamente hoy se convoca una reunión de vicepresidentes y ministros del partido reformista.*


----------



## Suprimo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *buenos días, definitivamente hoy se convoca una reunión de vicepresidentes y ministros del partido reformista.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Siento ser duro en mis palabras, pero aquí no caben medias tintas. No te juzgo. Espero y deseo que no te ocurra nada malo.




Por eso debemos actuar rápido, nombrar un presidente en funciones por consenso, que se haga cargo del partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Joder qué bueno. ¿En qué temporada era?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Cómo llorar la pérdida de un hámster: 7 Pasos


Los hámsteres son mascotas excelentes y, con el tiempo, pueden llegar a ser buenos compañeros. Por desgracia, debido a su corto tiempo de vida, el dueño debe afrontar finalmente la partida del pequeño animalito. Perder a una mascota puede...




es.wikihow.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cómo llorar la pérdida de un hámster: 7 Pasos
> 
> 
> Los hámsteres son mascotas excelentes y, con el tiempo, pueden llegar a ser buenos compañeros. Por desgracia, debido a su corto tiempo de vida, el dueño debe afrontar finalmente la partida del pequeño animalito. Perder a una mascota puede...
> ...




Joder compañero, el de vainilla a sido especialmente duro, verle en el mejor momento de su vida y que se marche así sin más, que horrible todo, verle comerse su última pipa sabiendo cómo va a terminar todo....


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, al hostal conchita me voy previo acuerdo con una Charo a la que le he contado que soy neurocirujano, tengo la casa pagada y me gusta viajar por el país en Harley.
> 
> Una vez en el hostal, realizó la descarga y simuló que me llaman del hospital para una urgencia de operar a alguien a vida o muerte, en realidad me vuelvo a mi casa a jugar al FIFA.
> 
> Esta técnica la realizó de vez en cuando.



Jojojo que bueno, me lo apunto


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *buenos días, definitivamente hoy se convoca una reunión de vicepresidentes y ministros del partido reformista.*



Sobre que hora es la reunion del comite federal ?  yo como ministro de exteriores del partido voto a favor de la gran forera y mejor persona Sick Sad World


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder compañero, el de vainilla a sido especialmente duro, verle en el mejor momento de su vida y que se marche así sin más, que horrible todo, verle comerse su última pipa sabiendo cómo va a terminar todo....



Yo no puedo tener mascotas por eso. Cuando se murieron mis dos perras hace 20 años lo pasé realmente mal. Y hace 8 se me murió una tortuga que me regalaron sin que yo la pidiera y también lo pasé muy jodido. Y lo que dije el otro día: hay que incinerarlos. Dejar su tumba a la vista no es una buena idea. Estas navidades dando una vuelta por el campo me encontré con la tumba de un perro, Celso, parece que murió en Marzo del 20, antes de la plandemia, y allí estaba la tumba con piedras encima la placa, y un par de pelotas que seguro que jugaba con ellas. Si a mí me da pena ver la tumba e imaginarme al perro, no me quiero ni imaginar a los dueños del perro si ven la tumba allí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no puedo tener mascotas por eso. Cuando se murieron mis dos perras hace 20 años lo pasé realmente mal. Y hace 8 se me murió una tortuga que me regalaron sin que yo la pidiera y también lo pasé muy jodido. Y lo que dije el otro día: hay que incinerarlos. Dejar su tumba a la vista no es una buena idea. Estas navidades dando una vuelta por el campo me encontré con la tumba de un perro, Celso, parece que murió en Marzo del 20, antes de la plandemia, y allí estaba la tumba con piedras encima la placa, y un par de pelotas que seguro que jugaba con ellas. Si a mí me da pena ver la tumba e imaginarme al perro, no me quiero ni imaginar a los dueños del perro si ven la tumba allí.




A mí me recuerda a cuando @Epsilon69 nos contó la historia de su foxterrier, va de duro por la vida pero cuando le atropellaron al perro el pobre estaba echo polvo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí me recuerda a cuando @Epsilon69 nos contó la historia de su foxterrier, va de duro por la vida pero cuando le atropellaron al perro el pobre estaba echo polvo.



Un perro es lo más cariñoso y lo más leal que hay.

Por cierto, ¿quieres que te incineremos o que te enterremos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un perro es lo más cariñoso y lo más leal que hay.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quieres que te incineremos o que te enterremos?




Yo soy más de incineraciones desde que vi aliens.

Mi último parte es un estado similar a la gripe.

Paracetamoles, agua y sin apenas fuerza para masturbarme.


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy más de incineraciones desde que vi aliens.
> 
> Mi último parte es un estado similar a la gripe.
> 
> Paracetamoles, agua y sin apenas fuerza para masturbarme.



Perfecto, incineracion, y las cenizas en una urna las dejamos en el hostal conchita


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo soy más de incineraciones desde que vi aliens.
> 
> Mi último parte es un estado similar a la gripe.
> 
> Paracetamoles, agua y sin apenas fuerza para masturbarme.



Yo no lo he pasado pero por lo que he leído y me habían dicho otros eran un par de días de pasar una gripe jodida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Perfecto, incineracion, y las cenizas en una urna las dejamos en el hostal conchita



O a la vecina, como regalo por el plus.


----------



## xilebo (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo no le pasado pero por lo que he leído y me habían dicho otros eran un par de días de pasar una gripe jodida.



Sii, en teoria dura eso, pero se puede alagar a 3 o 4 dias como mucho. Y luego poco a poco va desapareciendo los sintomas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un perro es lo más cariñoso y lo más leal que hay.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿quieres que te incineremos o que te enterremos?




Así es, dejando coñas aparte los perros son cariñosos y leales, como te dije hace tiempo, lo negativo es humanizarles, y por supuesto a los perros asesinos hay que erradicarlos.

Dicho esto siempre me gusta ver los vídeos caninos que me sugiere Youtube.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Así es, dejando coñas aparte los perros son cariñosos y leales, como te dije hace tiempo, lo negativo es humanizarles, y por supuesto a los perros asesinos hay que erradicarlos.
> 
> Dicho esto siempre me gusta ver los vídeos caninos que me sugiere Youtube.



Ya te dije que, excepto los de perros follando, no le doy click a ninguno de los vídrios de perros que pones. Son mi debilidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya te dije que, excepto los de perros follando, no le doy click a ninguno de los vídrios de perros que pones. Son mi debilidad.




Mira música chillout y perros liberales...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

En una boda indu todo es posible...









#Viral - #Dog sex party in the middle of an important ceremony


Viralpesta sex para anjing di tengah upacara pentingdog sex party in the middle of an important ceremony




youtube.com


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Serie cutre de cojones, con todos vosotros la maravillas:



Ví un episodio y a pesar de que era muy fuerte y rápida la enganchan por detrás y la sedan con un pañuelo con cloroformo en la cara dejandola sin conocimiento y es incapaz de zafarse a pesar de su fuerza.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En una boda indu todo es posible...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se está poniendo morao el perro.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Ví un episodio y a pesar de que era muy fuerte y rápida la enganchan por detrás y la sedan con un pañuelo con cloroformo en la cara dejandola sin conocimiento y es incapaz de zafarse a pesar de su fuerza.



es que si la hubieran hecho invencible no tendría gracia la serie.Un héroe donde todo sale perfecto,ni es héroe ni es na.Aparte de ser aburrida.Tiene que haber tensión y emoción por muy wonderwoman que sea


----------



## barullo (9 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> es que si la hubieran hecho invencible no tendría gracia la serie.Un héroe donde todo sale perfecto,ni es héroe ni es na.Aparte de ser aburrida.Tiene que haber tensión y emoción por muy wonderwoman que sea



Tienes razón, pero en el caso de mujeres protagonistas de lo que sea llama la atención que les hagan una putada y no puedan evitarla, y luego se cobran venganza con facilidad.

En este caso es un personaje fantastico y es como un tebeo a lo años 60, pero con personajes femeninos más reales y actuales también sucede.

Por ejemplo capturan a una pava con brazos de alambre que no tiene ni media hostia y luego elimina a sus captores con cierta facilidad y escapa. Si puedes hacer eso ¿cómo coño es que te dejas capturar?  

Ya sé que son pelis y en la vida real no podría escapar de nadie, pero es un contrasentido que a alguién tan duro de pelar aparentemente o que se puede imponer físicamente le puedan capturar o anestesiar tambian por la fuerza como en el caso del episodio que vi.

Por ejemplo en la peli "I spit over your grave" que violan a una chica y luego ella los mata a todos como si fueran niños inofensivos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Ene 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Tienes razón, pero en el caso de mujeres protagonistas de lo que sea llama la atención que les hagan una putada y no puedan evitarla, y luego se cobran venganza con facilidad.
> 
> En este caso es un personaje fantastico y es como un tebeo a lo años 60, pero con personajes femeninos más reales y actuales también sucede.
> 
> ...



Sí ,entiendo lo que dices, las contradicciones,o eres fuerte y poderosa o no lo eres.No dependiendo de la situación.La verdad es que hay tantas series y pelis que no mantienen un mínimo de coherencia.Solo se preocupan de la acción ,de los actores pero no de que sea coherente


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Creo que ha llegado el momento de tomar decisiones....


----------



## atasco (9 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ene 2022)

Camaradas a lo largo de esta noche y mañana deberemos tomar decisiones, dejaré la presidencia del partido y pasaré a un segundo plano hasta mi recuperación.

Quien quiera ostentar la presidencia será bienvenido, es la noche de la toma de decisiones....

Yo me dedicaré a una vida contemplativa hasta la recuperación de mi enfermedad...

Os invoco y espero que en esta noche tan especial @xilebo nos regale una buena entradilla.

Se que tomaremos las decisiones adecuadas sobre la formación.
Invoco:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Ene 2022)

A quién se le ocurre poner a Australianos y Neozelandeses con un fusil?

Pues lo hicieron los ingleses durante la Segunda Guerra Mundial, concretamente en la isla de *Creta (1941).* No toda la línea de costa estaba defendida por estas tropas, pero en las partes en las que estaban, los nazis se los cargaron a todos.

En esa operación terminó de afianzarse la emblemática brigada paracaidista alemana, los *Fallschimjäger*. Hicieron un desfile, más que una batalla. Fue saltar del avión y poco menos que tener la isla.

Los ingleses la perdieron y la evacuaron, que en eso son unos expertos (veáse Dunkerke).


----------



## n_flamel (9 Ene 2022)

Hör Berlin


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Ene 2022)

*El debut de Casillas en el Real de Madrid, ante el Atlétic de Bilbao. 1999.*


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Ene 2022)

*Primer gol de Guti en el Real Madrid, ante el Valladolid.*


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Ene 2022)

Pues nada. Sabía que Cream eran una jodida leyenda, pero tras haber escuchado sus directos, me doy cuenta de que se follaron a todas las bandas que hicieron hard Rock. Casi nada, los número uno y sin miedo a equivocarme.

White room es un pedazo de tema. Esa guitarra suena hasta mejor en concierto que en las grabaciones


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Ene 2022)

Todo el mundo es igual en el Ejército de los Estados Unidos. Nos lo muestran en esta escena de La Chaqueta Metálica, rapándolos a todos por igual.

God Bless América.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Ene 2022)

Bueno, de otras cosas no tengo ni idea, pero de lo que más leo es de temas militares.

Me gusta contar batallas y por qué se ganaron o perdieron. Todo eso, con un estilo malotillo- endiablado- scorsista, marca de la casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Camaradas, acabo de tomar 2000mg de Paracetamol, soy fuerte y lucharé, a sido un honor pertenecer al partido reformista y compartir estas noches con vosotros.

Espero consenso para pasar las actas de la presidencia.

La decisión es vuestra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Lo veo todo muy oscuro, debemos salvar el partido, debemos salvar el foro....


----------



## escalador (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Camaradas, acabo de tomar 2000mg de Paracetamol, soy fuerte y lucharé, a sido un honor pertenecer al partido reformista y compartir estas noches con vosotros.
> 
> Espero consenso para pasar las actas de la presidencia.
> 
> La decisión es vuestra.



Yo hubiera negociado en el trabajo. O hubiera exagerado una fobia a las agujas con el médico de cabecera/psiquiatra/psicólogo para alguna exención, o cualquier cosa. O me hubiera plantado delante del jefe, o recursos humanos a explicarle 4 cosas. Como decía la Carmen calva “nos va la vida en ello”

Sublime respuesta, creo que estaba pensando en la futura kakunacion y su celebro tuvo un error de software


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

El destino del partido queda en manos de @escalador al ser el componente más joven y el último en venir, el será quién elija al presidente en funciones de los reformistas.

El destino del foro está en tus manos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El destino del partido queda en manos de @escalador al ser el componente más joven y el último en venir, el será quién elija al presidente en funciones de los reformistas.
> 
> El destino del foro está en tus manos.



En un par de días estarás bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En un par de días estarás bien.




No creo que vuelva a ser el mismo de antes....


----------



## escalador (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El destino del partido queda en manos de @escalador al ser el componente más joven y el último en venir, el será quién elija al presidente en funciones de los reformistas.
> 
> El destino del foro está en tus manos.






¿¿Y ahora yo que hago??

Acepto el consejo de mis pares via mp.


----------



## escalador (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El destino del partido queda en manos de @escalador al ser el componente más joven y el último en venir, el será quién elija al presidente en funciones de los reformistas.
> 
> El destino del foro está en tus manos.



Bien, tras retirarme a un reino de otro orden espacio-temporal como es la isla de Avalon, puesto que la gravedad y urgencia de la situación lo requería; tras múltiples y acaloradas deliveraciones he llegado a la siguiente conclusión:

La crisis institucional que asola este nuestro foro tiene su origen en la falta de firmeza y determinación de nuestro actual lider en resistir las ofensivas de nuestro enemigo el Gigante de la Zarpa Venenosa, el cual está diezmando la antaño indomable y gloriosísima raza española.

Si hay un caballero que se ha mostrado fiero y dispuesto a no caer bajo las zarpas del Gigante de la Zarpa Venenosa, y con la fuerza y seguridad necesarias para guiar y amparar a los más débiles de convicción, ese ha sido @Epsilon69.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Que así sea @Epsilon69 será el presidente en funciones de los reformistas.


----------



## Shangri-La (10 Ene 2022)

Creo que no te pueden despedir por no vacunarte.

En caso de reclamar, sería despido improcedente y te tendrían que readmitir.

Pero supongo que tu tiempo ya pasó


----------



## xilebo (10 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, todas y todes.
> 
> Me llena de orgullo y de éxtasis haber sido elegido como el designado para dirigir vuestros destinos a partir de ahora. @Obiwanchernobil fue un gran líder. Estaba lleno de vida y de vitalidad, pero su falta de testosterona le empujó a tomar la fatal decisión de su vida que lo llevó a la muerte: se dejó poner la marca de la bestia a cambio de su sangre. Un sencillo gesto de pedirle a la empresa el requerimiento de que se inyecte la ponzoña venenosa por escrito con la firma y el sello de la empresa y posteriormente presentado al juzgado le hubiera salvado la vida. Pero él antepuso el engatusamiento de las fuerzas de mal a la preservación de su alma ya maldita, y ya marchita por los siglos de los siglos.
> 
> ...



No se si darte la enhorabuena por el nuevo cargo o darte el pesame por el marron que te ha caido de dirigir un partido  

Brillante discurso, me suena mucho al rey que esta ahora en abu dabi jejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Hola camaradas, en este primer día tras mi retirada de la presidencia veo que todo marcha bien, la vida fuera del partido es distinta, espero que @Epsilon69 prepare las reformas necesarias en estos días.

Yo por mi parte sigo mi lenta recuperación, añoro aquellos días en los que me hacía mis buenas 10 pajas, ahora nos soy capaz de pasar de tres, fue el primer síntoma de que algo no iba bien tras la vacunación.
Espero volver a la normalidad en breve.


----------



## xilebo (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola camaradas, en este primer día tras mi retirada de la presidencia veo que todo marcha bien, la vida fuera del partido es distinta, espero que @Epsilon69 prepare las reformas necesarias en estos días.
> 
> Yo por mi parte sigo mi lenta recuperación, añoro aquellos días en los que me hacía mis buenas 10 pajas, ahora nos soy capaz de pasar de tres, fue el primer síntoma de que algo no iba bien tras la vacunación.
> Espero volver a la normalidad en breve.



Imagenes exclusivas de nuestro ex presidente de como esta pasando su retiro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

Shangri-La dijo:


> Creo que no te pueden despedir por no vacunarte.
> 
> En caso de reclamar, sería despido improcedente y te tendrían que readmitir.
> 
> Pero supongo que tu tiempo ya pasó



Si lo hacen así descaradamente no, pero esgrimirán otra causa de despido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagenes exclusivas de nuestro ex presidente de como esta pasando su retiro



Más bien así:


----------



## xilebo (10 Ene 2022)

Y yo te vote a ti


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos, todas y todes.
> 
> Me llena de orgullo y de éxtasis haber sido elegido como el designado para dirigir vuestros destinos a partir de ahora. @Obiwanchernobil fue un gran líder. Estaba lleno de vida y de vitalidad, pero su falta de testosterona le empujó a tomar la fatal decisión de su vida que lo llevó a la muerte: se dejó poner la marca de la bestia a cambio de su sangre. Un sencillo gesto de pedirle a la empresa el requerimiento de que se inyecte la ponzoña venenosa por escrito con la firma y el sello de la empresa y posteriormente presentado al juzgado le hubiera salvado la vida. Pero él antepuso el engatusamiento de las fuerzas de mal a la preservación de su alma ya maldita, y ya marchita por los siglos de los siglos.
> 
> ...



Además se puede dar el caso de ser el primer ganador del premio que él mismo instauró: El Premio Antonio Risiones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Ahora mi nueva vida es distinta, es una vida más tranquila, sin la presión de la política, el éxito o la fama.

Me dedico a otros menesteres, sin ir más lejos estoy escribiendo el segundo capítulo de:






Capítulo 1: MARIA conoce a MAMADOU en TINDER


María o María la guarra como la llamaban cariñosamente sus amigos en su época de instituto era una joven muchacha pizpireta de 20 años, hacia un año se había dado al mundo de comer palmeras de chocolate a todas horas, era una actividad a la que se dedicaba en cuerpo y alma, descubrió está...




www.burbuja.info






Incluso estoy pensando en hacer una versión extendida y una precuela del primer capítulo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

Obi en el hostal Conchita:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Eso no es exclusivo de los hamster, algunos hombres podemos hacerlo también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Ya sabemos donde tienes el picadero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Tiene las dos versiones , clásica y moderna, la Conchi siempre piensa en todos los públicos.


----------



## xilebo (10 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiene las dos versiones , clásica y moderna, la Conchi siempre piensa en todos los públicos.



Si las paredes del hostal conchita hablaran... 

Cuanto cuesta una noche ahi ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si las paredes del hostal conchita hablaran...
> 
> Cuanto cuesta una noche ahi ?





Pues la primera vez que acudí allí, fue porque fuimos dos parejas, mi amigo ya había estado allí, éramos jóvenes y era barato, en aquella ocasión fueron 40 euros, estaba lleno de wilsons y en el edificio había dos plantas que eran del hostal, aquel día nos emborrachamos los cuatro en una habitación y mi amigo me confesó que no bebía para pasárselo bien, si no para tener valor para embestir a su novia que pesaba 100 kilos.

En cuanto que me dijo aquello me cogí a mi pareja por aquel entonces y nos fuimos a nuestra habitación.

En la actualidad el precio ronda de 60 a 120 euros.

Yo como la Conchi me conoce desde los tiempos que llevaba el hostal su madre la Purísima y sabe que más de una hora no estoy me hace precio especial de 20 euros, que por supuesto yo no pago y paga charo por aquello de la igualdad y el feminismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Estimados camaradas, una de las muchas ventajas que tiene no ser presidente del partido es que ya no debo realizar las entradillas, esas labores corresponde organizarlas al nuevo presidente.

Os invoco:




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (10 Ene 2022)

Sí que le gusta a Alicia la del país de los hamsters ,el azúcar,que tenga cuidado que se va a poner malita


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

La única forma de que el nuevo presidente haga acto de aparición es con un video de cachorritos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Ene 2022)

Estoy enganchadisimo jugando a esta mierda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Vamos a por la ración de paracetamol nocturna.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Me está decepcionado nuestro nuevo presidente, no veo sus llamamientos a los nocturnos.


----------



## escalador (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a por la ración de paracetamol nocturna.



Me acabas de acordar que aún me tengo que tomar mi copita de licor.


----------



## escalador (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La única forma de que el nuevo presidente haga acto de aparición es con un video de cachorritos:



Esto me recuerda que estoy hasta las pelotas de los follaperros. Ya no puedes tumbarte a tomar el sol en ningún sitio que no sea la playa porque los dueños dejan a los perros sueltos y no respetan nada.


----------



## escalador (11 Ene 2022)

Temazo el Keep me haning on. Joder, tengo que ver esa serie, no se cuantas veces te lo habré dicho ya xD


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Como os gusta el pop femenino.


----------



## escalador (11 Ene 2022)

Jajaj me parto la polla con esa escena. Una vez se la interpreté a mi madre y todo xD porque una vez me vio en el armario una camisa de flores Rip Curl hipermegahortera que me compré de adolescente y se rio de mi y le solté eso: la elegancia la llevo yo. Qué habrá sido de Inma...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (11 Ene 2022)

La de tu habatar quién es? Eres tú?


----------



## escalador (11 Ene 2022)

XD que talla usas? Una vez vi una entrevista a la mujer con las tetas mas gordas del mundo Guiness Record que tenia que dormir sentada porque estirada las tetazas le aplastaban los pulmones y se podia morir ahogada. Curiosidades que uno aprende.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Buenos días, el partido se desmorona, sin el presidente en funciones coordinando esto y desaparecido y el resto de ministros ausentes....


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, el partido se desmorona, sin el presidente en funciones coordinando esto y desaparecido y el resto de ministros ausentes....



Buenos dias, rotundo exito del presidente en funciones en su primera noche, desaparecido en combate


----------



## melf (11 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que el tema canales de youtube no da demasiado juego, al menos yo no conozco ninguno.


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues la primera vez que acudí allí, fue porque fuimos dos parejas, mi amigo ya había estado allí, éramos jóvenes y era barato, en aquella ocasión fueron 40 euros, estaba lleno de wilsons y en el edificio había dos plantas que eran del hostal, aquel día nos emborrachamos los cuatro en una habitación y mi amigo me confesó que no bebía para pasárselo bien, si no para tener valor para embestir a su novia que pesaba 100 kilos.
> 
> En cuanto que me dijo aquello me cogí a mi pareja por aquel entonces y nos fuimos a nuestra habitación.
> 
> ...



De mayor quiero ser como tu


----------



## melf (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues igual que el expresidente. La diferencia es que el anterior presidente aparecía, desaparecía y decepcionaba al pueblo. Yo directamente ni aparezco, así que jamás os decepcionaré.
> 
> Política 5.0, mindundis.
> 
> Un éxito rotundo.



  se nota, se siente Epsilon presidente!!!


----------



## melf (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi estilo de gobierno bascula entre Hitler y Sarah Palin. En breve notaréis los beneficios.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 901522
> Ver archivo adjunto 901524



Te hacia yo un estilo mas cercano a este


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

@Epsilon69 creo que hay una parte del partido que ya está pensando en una moción de censura contra ti, el partido se está dividiendo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Yo creo que el tema canales de youtube no da demasiado juego, al menos yo no conozco ninguno.
> 
> 
> > Ahora todo está en manos del nuevo presidente....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Eres hijo de Perro Sánchez, el adicto a las mociones de censura contra la gente de ley y orden?




¡La federación de comercio no permitirá está insurgencia!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Demasiado tarde. El grafeno te eliminará en unas horas.
> 
> El golpe ferpecto.
> 
> ...



Te has cargado el ministerio de exteriores que me dio obiwan y me echas encima  el gobierno te va a durar poco: atasco lo encierran en un centro de psiquiatria, harley vive en el mundo del yupi, tiesto tiene un sesion de musica en ibiza, escalador se va al himalaya a escalarlo....

Primeras imagenes exclusivas de la puerta del partido ante el golpe dado por Epsilon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te has cargado el ministerio de exteriores que me dio obiwan y me echas encima  el gobierno te va a durar poco: atasco lo encierran en un centro de psiquiatria, harley vive en el mundo del yupi, tiesto tiene un sesion de musica en ibiza, escalador se va al himalaya a escalarlo....
> 
> Primeras imagenes exclusivas de la puerta del partido ante el golpe dado por Epsilon




Está intentando posicionar a otros foreros en sus chiringuitos gracias al partido reformista!!!!!

Debemos parar esto!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Han desaparecido el ministerio de desigualdad y cocaína entre otros....


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



jajaja que PACO todo. 
no tenian otro video mas profesional de la misma cancion ?


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El partido reformista a partir de hoy queda ilegalizado y disuelto. Habrá solamente un partido único: el *NSDAP*.
> 
> Nuestro
> Salario
> ...



BRVTAL


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eres el ministro de deportes. Ponte las gafas. Estás a un milímetro de la destitución. No me va a temblar el pulso.



Ah vale, como no aparecia yo en el listado. Gracias, me encanta el ministerio, tienes toda mi lealtad y confianza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Se acabó!!! Esta sangría de corrupción política debe terminar ya!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Más te vale guardarme lealtad. Al mínimo síntoma de deslealtad o traición se te inocularán diez dosis de Pfizer del tirón.



En mi cuerpo llevo ya dos dosis de pfizer, solo me quedarian 8


----------



## sisar_vidal (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Demasiado tarde. El grafeno te eliminará en unas horas.
> 
> El golpe ferpecto.
> 
> ...



Acepto este honroso cargo, puedo prometer y prometo una España, blanca, religiosa y libre de narigudos.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



se me caen las lagrimas cada vez que la escucho 
con lo bonico que podia haber sido todo..........


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

La mítica escena de La Batalla de las Ardenas:


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Los gloriosos Tercios de infantería:


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

*Mi amargura > Mater mea > Caridad del Guadalquivir > Plegaria al Cristo yacente > La Madrugá*


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Los gloriosos Tercios de infantería:



la musica alemana mola mas.



y lo sabes


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> la musica alemana mola mas.
> 
> 
> 
> y lo sabes



No apruebo esto. Yo me codeo con cofrades y empresarios vinícolas.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La mítica escena de La Batalla de las Ardenas:



a ver cuando desbloqueo el panzer IV H . 
porque el III N y el IV J me estan decepcionando bastante  

el III N esta guay para lo que es
pero IV J es lento de cojones.


----------



## atasco (11 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te has cargado el ministerio de exteriores que me dio obiwan y me echas encima  el gobierno te va a durar poco: atasco lo encierran en un centro de psiquiatria, harley vive en el mundo del yupi, tiesto tiene un sesion de musica en ibiza, escalador se va al himalaya a escalarlo....
> 
> Primeras imagenes exclusivas de la puerta del partido ante el golpe dado por Epsilon



bueno durare lo que dure como la droga dura lo que dura dura


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Nuevo nombramiento:
> 
> MINISTRO DEL GAS: @Libertyforall
> 
> En Madrid, a 11 de enero de 2022.



Ya me lo hago el mio  

Nuevo nombramiento:

MINISTRO DE DEPORTES: @Xilebo

En Madrid, a 11 de enero de 2022.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El ministro de deportes también necesita guardaespaldas. Aquí tenemos a Herminia Cantalapiedra, que lo protegerá de las derrotas del farsa:



tambien se la puede comer, en epoca de hambre
win-win.


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Nuevo nombramiento:
> 
> MINISTRO DE LA COMIDA Y DE LA BEBIDA: @Furymundo
> 
> En Madrid, a 11 de enero de 2022.



le hare la guerra al azucar y las dronjas.
y a las hormonas estrogenizantes. de envases y colorizantes.

te va a quedar una poblacion masculina bien mañaca.

serviran bien para enviar al frente.


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El ministro de deportes también necesita guardaespaldas. Aquí tenemos a Herminia Cantalapiedra, que lo protegerá de las derrotas del farsa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 901838



Madre mia con la candelaria, esa en vez de protegerme, me va a plastar


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me está decepcionado nuestro nuevo presidente, no veo sus llamamientos a los nocturnos.



Hombre, tiene mucho lío preparando las honras fúnebres del anterior presidente...que si cremación, que si embalsamamos y a la Plaza Roja,...no veas que lío...


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tiene el típico síndrome del expresidente. En breve no se acordará ni de quién fue ni cuál fue su cargo, como Suárez. GRAFENO RULES!!



Va a pasar a la historia como "Obiwanchernobil, el breve"


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

se te inflan las bufas ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Por la presente se informa de que en un plazo máximo de 48 horas los reductos rebeldes y separatistas serán eliminados.

En menos de 12 horas como presidente no solo no has aplicado las reformas necesarias, si no que as descuidado las carteras ministeriales y as instaurado chiringuitos cual podemos para afines a tu causa.

Repon las armas!! Me voy a tomar un Paracetamol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antes iremos a la guerra civil. Vigila tus niveles de grafeno en sangre.




As demostrado ser un separatista, meses antes de la gran guerra civil del foro as intentado torpedear la estructura de los reformistas desde dentro.

Posiblemente sirvas a algún agente de otro partido como @Pajarotto con el cual estábamos a punto de realizar una alianza de civilizaciones de cara a la gran guerra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @Pajarotto es el hijo secreto de el arquitecto y Burbujo II. No es de fiar. Tú renunciaste a tu cargo y yo he sido legal y legítimamente nombrado a tal efecto por parte de @escalador , Ministro del Semen.
> 
> Te jodes como Herodes, jijiji.




Te estás quedando en minoría, la mesa de negociaciones está a punto de romperse, los afines a tu causa están volviendo de nuevo a las filas de los reformistas.
Los golpistas solo queréis esparcir el odio mientras que los reformistas queremos esto:


----------



## Furymundo (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> As demostrado ser un separatista, meses antes de la gran guerra civil del foro as intentado torpedear la estructura de los reformistas desde dentro.
> 
> Posiblemente sirvas a algún agente de otro partido como @Pajarotto con el cual estábamos a punto de realizar una alianza de civilizaciones de cara a la gran guerra.



este hilo es mas tenso que la serie chernobyl


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El Gran Hermano ya te vigila gracias a las señales bidireccionales que el 5G ejerce sobre tu grafeno. Cualquier movimiento tuyo queda registrado. En breve apretaré el botón rojo y explotarás.




Tus días de poder llegan a su fin!!!!!
Tu reinado de terror a llegado a su fin!!!!!!!
Pensabas que podrías dominar a los reformistas con puestos ministeriales de baratillo y chiringuitos!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)

Joder, vaya plot twist de esos...


----------



## atasco (11 Ene 2022)

QUIEN VA CIEGO DE ANSIOLITICOS O DE CAFEINA INCLÑUSO EN ESTE HILO QUE TAL ESTAIS HOY=?


----------



## atasco (11 Ene 2022)

VAS A QUERER poper estoy haciendo inventario


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (11 Ene 2022)

no abuses mucho de tu poder de reina de burbuja y reina de las biberonas.Hay que ser justa y comprensiva


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)

La que ha liado el hámster por vacunarse...alguien que pilotase video podía tunear esto, pero bueno, nos lo imaginamos...en el recuadro verde hay que imaginarse a nuestro antiguo líder, vago e ineficaz, vacunándose...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Después de deliberar con el resto de reformistas de han acordado los siguientes puntos:

@Epsilon69 Tu arrepentimiento será tenido en cuenta, no obstante serás castigado con la condena de poner 1 video diario de cachorritos durante 10 días en el hilo.
La condena podría ser mayor, pero al ceder en tu puesto antes del periodo de tiempo advertido se te perdona la imposición de una condena más dura.

Respecto a @Sick Sad World se pondrá a prueba tu valía Durante esta y la siguiente noche, se tendrá en cuenta el manejo de situaciones y la correcta administración del hilo, tu posible desempeño aportando ideas en la negociación de alianza de civilizaciones con el otro partido, para por último tener en cuenta tu papel tambien el el ministerio de desigualdad.

Por último se rubricaran los grandes acuerdos burbujos de los reformistas para evitar más golpes de estado como este.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy contigo Obi, porque aprecio tu suave pelaje, pero los Idus de Grafeno ya están aquí...es demasiado tarde...


----------



## atasco (11 Ene 2022)

hay que tener de todo tipo en el inventario soy del departamento de drogas


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Xicos, sois maravillosos.

Nunca dejéis que nadie os cambie.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Mike Tyson haciendo un KO en ocho segundos en su época amateur.

Gostad:


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Gol de Juan Señor a Malta:


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

KO de Michel Rivera a Jon Fernández. Para haberle retirado:


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

KO del 2021. Gabriel Rosado dejando sedado a su contrincante:


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Tongazo. Sonny Liston Dejándose tirar en el primer minuto del primer asalto de su segundo combate contra el follacabras:


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Pos este KO huele a tongo de la William Hill. A mí me da que el Kalahad se deja tirar. Y a vosotros?


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Aquí vemos cómo el que fuera mito de los pesados, Evander Holyfield, va apoyando los brazo mientras cae. No sé Rick, parece falso.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

En cualquier caso, mi bocseador favorito es y será 

*Julio "El feroz" Granado, el orgullo de Benidorm.*



Tiene clase golpeando.






Y fue concursante de Gran Hermano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Esperamos ansiosos la aparición de la presidenta en funciones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo que en funciones? Es la Reina. Que Dios salve a la Reina




Consorte.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Consorte.




La María Pita del grupo, que combatió bravamente durante la "Contraarmada" inglesa.









La verdad que esconde la gesta de María Pita: la Invencible inglesa que Drake estrelló contra España


La gesta de esta brava gallega que se defendió del ataque de Francis Drake al grito de «quien tenga honra que me siga» es archiconocida, y, sin embargo, pocos saben enmarcar dónde se coloca su defensa de la Coruña en términos históricos



www.abc.es


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ene 2022)




----------



## atasco (11 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esperamos ansiosos la aparición de la presidenta en funciones.



La presidenta creo que se ha ido a la peluqueria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No hubo lápida / sí hubo plática / que Dios salve a la reina / gloria eterna a los héroes de la Antártida.



Mecano siempre me ha parecido..no se, poco atrayente.


----------



## xilebo (11 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui?



Bien, ha quedao buena noche  que tal llevas el tratamiento q te dio el psiquiatra?


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mecano siempre me ha parecido..no se, poco atrayente.



Algunas canciones estan guay


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No creo que aparezca por aquí esta noche la Reina.
> 
> Así el hámster puede saborear de primera lengua y por segunda noche consecutiva cómo se siente el pueblo cuando sus dirigentes lo abandonan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Algunas canciones estan guay




Es más cosa mía, tiene un punto ñoño que no me atrae sinceramente.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Hablando de la reina de roma, por la puerta asoma


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bien, ha quedao buena noche  que tal llevas el tratamiento q te dio el psiquiatra?



me a metido clonacepam/rivotril y atomoxetina


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hablando de la reina de roma, por la puerta asoma



rota2 choni poligonera diras


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es más cosa mía, tiene un punto ñoño que no me atrae sinceramente.



Por cierto, ahora el tema de las entrevistas como va? quien las hace? el proximo forero a entrevistar era Edge


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Veamos a la primera dama en acción, ¿que temática tendremos hoy?, ¿Quién hará la entradilla?...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora el tema de las entrevistas como va? quien las hace? el proximo forero a entrevistar era Edge




Vea la a la primera dama desenvolverse, si nos complace ella dictará los cambios, si no realizaré mi vuelta triunfal en cuanto que abandone el Paracetamol.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (12 Ene 2022)

pero ¿sabes qué Reina Bibe digo Sicky? al final del capítulo,Bart tenia razón,había un satélite espiando y recogiendo información de todos


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, ahora el tema de las entrevistas como va? quien las hace? el proximo forero a entrevistar era Edge



@Edge2 pasate por aqui


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

y que digo?


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

eso era ritalin


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Es verdad, me suena tmb eso


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estas injerencias son intolerables. Ahora que te han arrebatado el bastón de mando no te mueves de aquí ni con agua hirviendo, ¿eh?



va cuentame mas


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues tu discurso de toma de posesión como ministro de drogas.



No pongas nervioso al muchacho, que es su primera vez


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (12 Ene 2022)

" que uno crea que todo el mundo,le sigue,lo espía NO SIGNIFICA que No sea cierto"


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

YO ATASCO MINISTRO DE LA DROGA HARE UNA RAZOCINIO DE DROGAS PARA EL HUMILDE Y LA CORTE DEL ESTADO


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues tu discurso de toma de posesión como ministro de drogas.


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

EL CINE NEGRO O HUMOR NEGRO CHINOS O JAPONESE SON LA MONDA


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



las drogas son buenas lo que son malas son las personas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

estoy en este momento reunido en negociaciones en la alianza de civilizaciones.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> estoy en este momento reunido en negociaciones en la alianza de civilizaciones.



Imagenes exclusivas de la reunion


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (12 Ene 2022)

Holaaaas. Joder, qué de cambios, tiene que ausentarse uno por un día y ya no sabe en qué legislatura vive.

Sigo siendo Ministro de Semen? Me ha sorprendido muy gratamente la designación del cargo, porque está hecho a medida para mi. @Epsilon69 me conoce bien, más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo.

Tengo la receta para eyacular el triple de lo normal y dejar a tod@ boquiabiertos con la corrida. Tengo fotos y vídeos míos que muestran la ingente cantidad de semen que puede uno eyacular con la receta. Más info mp.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Holaaaas. Joder, qué de cambios, tiene que ausentarse uno por un día y ya no sabe en qué legislatura vive.
> 
> Sigo siendo Ministro de Semen? Me ha sorprendido muy gratamente la designación del cargo, porque está hecho a medida para mi. @Epsilon69 me conoce bien, más sabe el diablo por viejo que por diablo.
> 
> Tengo la receta para eyacular el triple de lo normal y dejar a tod@ boquiabiertos con la corrida. Tengo fotos y vídeos míos que muestran la ingente cantidad de semen que puede uno eyacular con la receta. Más info mp.



Exacto, el ex presidente ha pasado a mejor vida


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (12 Ene 2022)

A los que me estáis saturando la bandeja de mp’s:

Solo daré la receta a quien vea que es un patriota de verdad y PURASANGRE no grafenada iberoceltoromanagermana. Revisaré todos los mensajes y a la mínima sospecha de endofobia o panchitismo NEXT.

El objetivo es reconquistar el mundo, no estoy para tonterías.

NO ES COÑA


----------



## escalador (12 Ene 2022)

Eres LA REINA y tus deseos son órdenes. Como si lo quieres ver en persona, que es más impresionante.

Lo mejor de todo es que no es coña.


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## 2B-san (12 Ene 2022)

que es esto ahora el hil ode humor boomer o q


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ****EL MINISTRO DE DROGAS***
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 902611
> *



hostia mas o menos es esa la imagen del ministro de la droga atasco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Los observadores internacionales parecen que aprueban la Transicion pacífica iniciada en el partido, no obstante aconsejan que una vez se realice la alianza de civilizaciones el partido vuelva a su estado original.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Ene 2022)

Hace ya 101 años que se mandó a todo un regimiento de caballería, el Regimiento Alcántara, a morir a *Annual (1921), *Guerra de África. Nada menos que 600 y muchos caballeros.

Y digo bien: se les envío a MORIR.

Annual es la historia de unos soldados que se quedaron atrapados en la parte baja de la meseta, mientras unos diestros tiradores africanos se los cepillaban como querían, desde una posición alejada y ortográficamente más alta.

No se dió la orden de tratar de salir de esa encerrona, pues quien estaba al mando no tenía dotes de liderazgo (dedazos de la época y demás).

Tuvieron que llevar a la Órden a HACER DE PANTALLA PARA QUE LOS DEMÁS PUDIERAN EVACUAR SU POSICIÓN.


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hace ya 101 años que se mandó a todo un regimiento de caballería, el Regimiento Alcántara, a morir a *Annual (1921), *Guerra de África. Nada menos que 600 largos caballeros.
> 
> Y digo bien: se les envío a MORIR.
> 
> ...



buena historia


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hostia mas o menos es esa la imagen del ministro de la droga atasco



Jajajajaj me lo has quitado, iba a decir q ese eras tu


----------



## atasco (12 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaj me lo has quitado, iba a decir q ese eras tu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

@xilebo donde seguirás el partido, en el hilo del Madrid o de nuestro equipo


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo donde seguirás el partido, en el hilo del Madrid o de nuestro equipo



Hostia, que jodia la pregunta, en los dos hilos se puede ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ene 2022)

Aquí estamos esperando a que la consorte arranque la velada...


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí estamos esperando a que la consorte arranque la velada...


----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (12 Ene 2022)

Lo traias preparado de casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Estamos apañados...

Tal vez era demasiada exigencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Quién es la de abajo?


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es la de abajo?



Sonia Monroy, estamos apañao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

El patriotismo es un concepto que siempre me ha parecido un tanto confuso.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El patriotismo es un concepto que siempre me ha parecido un tanto confuso.



En que sentido ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En que sentido ?



Pues creo que crea demasiada discusión y enfrentamiento.
Quiero decir, yo soy español, pues por poco que quiera me voy a sentir español, simplemente por un tema cultural y de pertenencia.

No veo lógico los enfrentamientos que genera.


No sé si me explico.


----------



## Madrid (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hace ya 101 años que se mandó a todo un regimiento de caballería, el Regimiento Alcántara, a morir a *Annual (1921), *Guerra de África. Nada menos que 600 y muchos caballeros.
> 
> Y digo bien: se les envío a MORIR.
> 
> ...



Gilipolleces

General Silvestre era un temerario, le había salido bien en Cuba ciertas acciones pero no en el Rif. Y lo pagó con su vida (o eso se dijó...)

Como buenos españoles, él y General Berenguer traían una rivalidad grande, uno desde Melilla y el otro desde Ceuta. En esa carrera de "egos", Silvestre adelantó los batallones tanto que la línea de abastecimientos quedaba muy lejos, provocando él mismo una trampa mortal.

De verdad pensais que un país , manda a una muerte segura a 10k de sus hombres?.

Sois tan subnormales o escribís gilipolleces fruto por las pasiones políticas?


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## nomeconsta (13 Ene 2022)

Curiosa versión de una grandiosa canción de Los Nikis:



«Gandalf 18 chiama Terra, Gandalf 18 chiama Terra, nessuna traccia di uomo rilevata e nessuna bandiera... tranne quella che portiamo noi adesso!»

È un ricordo di tanti anni fa, ma neanche il tempo lo può cancellare, la storia non si può cambiare

753 a.C.: nasceva Roma sopra i sette colli che il sole sembrava baciare
Dopo guerre durate molti anni contro i daci, i galli ed i britanni
Son tornate vittoriose le legioni ormai gloriose, sui vessilli un'aquila imperiale!

Guarda come gioca la nazionale, contro la Francia abbiamo vinto il mondiale, la gente starà a festeggiare
Cambia rotta l'immigrazione: da Bari torna verso l'Albania, in fuga da Pantelleria
Ed i McDonald's, la Nike e Coca-Cola in Italia non vanno più di moda
E si beve in osteria e si mangia in trattoria e la N.A.T.O. l'abbiamo spazzata via!

Ed i McDonald's, la Nike e Coca-Cola in Italia non vanno più di moda
E si beve in osteria, e si mangia in trattoria e la N.A.T.O. l'abbiamo spazzata via
Sì, saremo di nuovo un impero, saremo di nuovo un impero
Saremo di nuovo un impero, saremo di nuovo un impero!


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Quien es la mujer debajo de los mensajes ?


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui?



Buenas madrugadas atasco, bien, la noche va hoy de patriotismo


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas atasco, bien, la noche va hoy de patriotismo



arrriba la falage las calaveras de la totencof y los soldados de la division azul


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas atasco, bien, la noche va hoy de patriotismo



no soy racista pero pienso que deberian dar mas ayuda alos españoles que han nacido en el territorio antes que un puto listo de mierda de otro pais venga aqui por nuestra salud publica y jubilarse aqui los cabrones repatriados alos ilegales o tiro a la cochoneta enm la que llagn y balazos de goma para controlar la frontera


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

pero son muy poco necesitaria amanecer dorado o españa 2mil patriotas mazados que opongan resistencia vayan preparados guantes de promo chalecos anti corte o bolazos y ir a los iegales y repatriarlos


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no soy racista pero pienso que deberian dar mas ayuda alos españoles que han nacido en el territorio antes que un puto listo de mierda de otro pais venga aqui por nuestra salud publica y jubilarse aqui los cabrones repatriados alos ilegales o tiro a la cochoneta enm la que llagn y balazos de goma para controlar la frontera



Yo tampoco lo soy, pero ultimamente esta veniendo mucha gente de paises como venezuela, colombia, ecuador, chile,...a trabajar aqui, a parte de los que saltan la valla o consiguen venir desde africa. La verdad que muchos vienen de bien, a trabajar y a cotizar muchos años, pero hay muchos q vienen ilegal, se quedan y estan en temas de narco, robar....Y cuando voy a un restaurante, me atiende un colombiano, voy a un burguer king, me atiende una ecuatoriana, me llama la chica de movistar y es de venezuela, voy al centro de salud y me encuentro un monton de moros, africanos,...que lo tienen saturada. Y luego en teoria hay muchos españoles sin trabajar y pasando hambre. Se deberia controlar mas la frontera, no se como


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo soy, pero ultimamente esta veniendo mucha gente de paises como venezuela, colombia, ecuador, chile,...a trabajar aqui, a parte de los que saltan la valla o consiguen venir desde africa. La verdad que muchos vienen de bien, a trabajar y a cotizar muchos años, pero hay muchos q vienen ilegal, se quedan y estan en temas de narco, robar....Y cuando voy a un restaurante, me atiende un colombiano, voy a un burguer king, me atiende una ecuatoriana, me llama la chica de movistar y es de venezuela, voy al centro de salud y me encuentro un monton de moros, africanos,...que lo tienen saturada. Y luego en teoria hay muchos españoles sin trabajar y pasando hambre. Se deberia controlar mas la frontera, no se como



mano dura se le cede a los moros ceuta y melilla y estarian contentos y dejarian la invasion pasiva que estan haciendo


----------



## escalador (13 Ene 2022)

Amén. Vencimos y venceremos y el Sagrado Corazón de Jesús nos ayudará.


----------



## escalador (13 Ene 2022)

Cosas que encuentra uno por casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Buenos días, bueno, ya le hemos dado mucho a la política, vamos a volver a nuestras cosillas que la vida es muy seria ya de serie.


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> que tal estais por aqui?



¿Pa qué madrugas?


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil , ¿por qué tú (y los demás, claro) decís que El Aviador es un montón de basura?

Yo la ví en el 2011, no tenía ni la mayoría de edad y me gustó mucho. Me pareció una película con mucho glamour y bien presentada, sobre todo en lo estético.

Pero de eso han pasado ya 11 años. Miedo me da volver a visionarla. Teniendo en cuenta que me saqué el carnet de conducir, fui a la universidad, empecé a trabajas y he conocido la gloria y la miseria afectiva. Vamos que mi cosmovisión ha cambiado tanto...


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Lo del año 76 fue tremendo a nivel musical... sobre todo en cuestión de rock. De lo más destacado, a gusto personal:
> 
> Jaco Pastorius - Jaco Pastorius
> Genesis - A Trick of the Tail
> ...



Ese Juaniiii, Ese Juaniiiiii


ESA ES LA FORMA DE NARRACIÓN BUENA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil , ¿por qué tú (y los demás, claro) decís que El Aviador es un montón de basura?
> 
> Yo la ví en el 2011, no tenía ni la mayoría de edad y me gustó mucho. Me parecio una película con mucho glamour y bien presentada, sobre todo en lo estético.
> 
> Pero de eso han pasado ya 11 años. Miedo me da volver a visionarla.




Hola, te diría que debería revisarla, es la película de scorsese que menos he visto, tal vez porque de primeras ya me pareció algo sosa teniendo en cuenta la filmografía de su director.

No es una mala película, pero tampoco una gran obra, se mantiene por pura inercia de talento de sus realizadores, debo confesarte que la vi en el cine hace 13 años y en algún pasaje el sueño hizo acto de aparición.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, te diría que debería revisarla, es la película de scorsese que menos he visto, tal vez porque de primeras ya me pareció algo sosa teniendo en cuenta la filmografía de su director.
> 
> No es una mala película, pero tampoco una gran obra, se mantiene por pura inercia de talento de sus realizadores, debo confesarte que la vi en el cine hace 13 años y en algún pasaje el sueño hizo acto de aparición.



Pero si llegaste a afirmar que era un montón de mierda, búscalo      .

A mí me pareció que tenía unos actores más que aceptables y en la forma cumple, pero quien sabe con algún nuevo visionado...


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> ¿Pa qué madrugas?



no madrugo todavia no he dormido


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola, te diría que debería revisarla, es la película de scorsese que menos he visto, tal vez porque de primeras ya me pareció algo sosa teniendo en cuenta la filmografía de su director.
> 
> No es una mala película, pero tampoco una gran obra, se mantiene por pura inercia de talento de sus realizadores, debo confesarte que la vi en el cine hace 13 años y en algún pasaje el sueño hizo acto de aparición.



Pues la que ví en el cine y me gustó y volví a ver en casa y me pareció igual de buena, fue El Caso Slevin.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero si llegaste a afirmar que era un montón de mierda, búscalo      .
> 
> A mi me pareció que tenía un helenco más que aceptable y en la forma cumple, pero quien sabe con algún nuevo visionado...




Si, hoy he sido más suave y técnico en su descripción.

Hoy voy a ver zatoichi, película de kitano que te recomiendo encarecidamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues la que ví en el cine y me gustó y volví a ver en casa y me pareció igual de buena, fue El Caso Slevin.




Ni me acuerdo, esa es la de la China y el calvo no?


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno, pues me parece que hay que seguir haciendo hincapié en el gran lastre que todos tenemos para progresar: *el EGO.*

Los que me habéis leído ya sabéis eso que siempre digo de que por treinta euros de mierda he visto buenas traiciones.

Dicho eso, y sobre lo que no me quiero extender, cada vez que criticas la mayoría de las cosas, cuando te preocupas demasiado por cierta gente del entorno, cada vez que por ganar muy poco te expones mucho, etc. no está hablando tú, está hablando tu ego. Con lo fácil que debería ser dar un paso atrás en numerosas ocasiones.

Esas sobreprotecciones que te pones a ti mismo te hacen ir demasiado rígido, poner media sonrisa despectiva a quien no se lo merece, ni distinguir al que de verdad es amigo.

Es una auténtica mierda vivir sin identificar tu autoimagen y saber qué es fruto de la realidad y qué es una majadera invención.


Con esta información, haced lo que queráis.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni me acuerdo, esa es la de la China y el calvo no?



Sí, es esa. Estaba guay, aunque el Josh Harnet debe tener algún enchufe por ahí que le sostenga.


----------



## melf (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil , ¿por qué tú (y los demás, claro) decís que El Aviador es un montón de basura?
> 
> Yo la ví en el 2011, no tenía ni la mayoría de edad y me gustó mucho. Me pareció una película con mucho glamour y bien presentada, sobre todo en lo estético.
> 
> Pero de eso han pasado ya 11 años. Miedo me da volver a visionarla. Teniendo en cuenta que me saqué el carnet de conducir, fui a la universidad, empecé a trabajas y he conocido la gloria y la miseria afectiva. Vamos que mi cosmovisión ha cambiado tanto...



Yo no lo digo, a mi me parecio un peliculon.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, es esa. Estaba guay, aunque el Josh Harnet debe tener algún enchufe por ahí que le sostenga.



Si, algún agente bueno debe tener, tipo limitado y y que ha metido cabeza en producciones muy importantes.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Yo no lo digo, a mi me parecio un peliculon.



Yo la recuerdo así, pero la volveré a ver. Es una peli que tiene muchos detractores. Supongo que será gente fea, porque esa peli para gente fea son 2 horas y 45 minutos de sopapos.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, algún agente bueno debe tener, tipo limitado y y que ha metido cabeza en producciones muy importantes.



Junto con Soffía Coppola y el Nicolás Keis.

A Bridget Fonda se lo pasamos. Mítica e irrepetible en Jackie Brown.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Por cierto, jaster (y los demás).

¿Por qué dijiste que las cinco de Harry "El sucio" Callahan tienen poca acción?

Es cine con empaque, de crítica social, etc. De hecho, la que dirigió Clint Eastwood, Impacto Súbito, es bastante sórdida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Junto con Soffía Coppola y el Nicolás Keis.
> 
> A Bridget Fonda se lo pasamos. Mítica e irrepetible en Jackie Brown.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904112



Sofia coppola tiene cosas buenas en mi opinión, Lost in traslación y las vírgenes suicidas son interesantes.
Jackie Brown es un peliculón.
Nicolás un cansino, pero es muy querido por el populacho.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Puede que sean malos o buenos, no seré yo quien lo discuta, pero mi actris favorita es Alicia Keys, principalmente por Ases Calientes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Puede que sean malos o buenos, no seré yo quien lo discuta, pero mi actris favorita es Alicia Keys, principalmente por Ases Calientes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esta vez no voy a emplear la palabra rociada, ella es guapa, me da buen rollo.
Tiene talento.


----------



## melf (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, hoy he sido más suave y técnico en su descripción.
> 
> Hoy voy a ver zatoichi, película de kitano que te recomiendo encarecidamente.



Tengo un problema grande con el cine japones, me cuesta mucho conectar con el 99% de las peliculas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Tengo un problema grande con el cine japones, me cuesta mucho conectar con el 99% de las peliculas.




La forma de actuar de los japoneses es "curiosa" pero con los años se han ido occidentalizando bastante, luego visualmente suelen tener un nivel altísimo, en general técnicamente son muy buenos pero la.parte humana o sentimental les cuesta más.


----------



## melf (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La forma de actuar de los japoneses es "curiosa" pero con los años se han ido occidentalizando bastante, luego visualmente suelen tener un nivel altísimo, en general técnicamente son muy buenos pero la.parte humana o sentimental les cuesta más.



Puede que sea eso, pero hay algo mas ya que me pasa incluso con las de animacion. No se explicarlo, aunque creo que es algo en la forma de narrar la historia.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (13 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no madrugo todavia no he dormido



Tu trabajo ideal es de vigilante nocturno. Sentado en una garita, vigilando mientras foreas, lees noticias, con comodidad y buena temperatura, sin desgaste físico.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Tu trabajo ideal es de vigilante nocturno. Sentado en una garita, vigilando mientras foreas, lees noticias, con comodidad y buena temperatura, sin desgaste físico.



Acabaria asi


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Tu trabajo ideal es de vigilante nocturno. Sentado en una garita, vigilando mientras foreas, lees noticias, con comodidad y buena temperatura, sin desgaste físico.



ojala


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Impresionante documento gráfico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Comunicado oficial:


Lamento comunicaros que @SNB Superstar nos ha dejado, ha abandonado a los reformistas.
Después de ser sancionado por el órgano corrector del partido debido a su incidente, en el cual se inyecto heroína y le metió los testículos en la boca al chihuahua de su vecina se ha decidido de forma unilateral, no amistosa y con nocturnidad y alevosía su expulsión del partido hasta nueva orden.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comunicado oficial:
> 
> 
> Lamento comunicaros que @SNB Superstar nos ha dejado, ha abandonado a los reformistas.
> Después de ser sancionado por el órgano corrector del partido debido a su incidente, en el cual se inyecto heroína y le metió los testículos en la boca al chihuahua de su vecina se ha decidido de forma unilateral, no amistosa y con nocturnidad y alevosía su expulsión del partido hasta nueva orden.



Vaya, siempre se van los mejores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya, siempre se van los mejores



Por lo visto era un agente doble, desde el principio estaba conchabado para obtener información del partido y venderla al mejor postor.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por lo visto era un agente doble, desde el principio estaba conchabado para obtener información del partido y venderla al mejor postor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




Si, así es, era un agente de @Pajarotto su única intención era saber información de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" y sabotear el pacto de alianza de civilizaciones que podría haber puesto fin a la guerra civil del foro que próximamente tendra lugar.

Según nuestras estimaciones tiene información sensible de todos los reformistas.


----------



## Pajarotto (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, era un agente de @Pajarotto su única intención era saber información de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" y sabotear el pacto de alianza de civilizaciones que podría haber puesto fin a la guerra civil del foro que próximamente tendra lugar.
> 
> Según nuestras estimaciones tiene información sensible de todos los reformistas.



Olvídame plox.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.



Claro claro, ahora hazte el longuis, mandas a tus agentes y luego te desentiendes.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Ene 2022)

fácil Sicky,siguele su rollo de modernito


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, era un agente de @Pajarotto su única intención era saber información de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" y sabotear el pacto de alianza de civilizaciones que podría haber puesto fin a la guerra civil del foro que próximamente tendra lugar.
> 
> Según nuestras estimaciones tiene información sensible de todos los reformistas.



Pues hay que capturarlo y cortarle la cabeza


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Ene 2022)

pues palante,ponte menos Paris Hilton y más de su estilo con las gafitas en el pelo y ropa muy colorida.Y del tema que él hable,te haces que te interesa.Hay posibilidades de que te caiga


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Ene 2022)

como quieras Sicky,ya eso tú misma,pero que imitarle el rollo a los hombres es muy buena técnica de ligue


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Yo soy un neurocirujano, con casas y villas pagadas, que coopera con ONGs en Nigeria y recorre el país en una Harley Davidson.

Para embestidas y descargas rápidas es lo que uso.

Para embestidas y descargas controladas con reiteración en la rociada soy yo mismo claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

@Epsilon69 hoy no ha puesto su vídeo de cachorritos...


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Epsilon69 hoy no ha puesto su vídeo de cachorritos...



Anoche hizo un obiwan, posteo y luego desaparecio


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Ene 2022)

es solo una mimetización temporal(la Sicky Reina sigue dentro)para engatusar.Como tú lo veas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Claro claro, ahora hazte el longuis, mandas a tus agentes y luego te desentiendes.



Durísimo Pajarotto...y en un momento especialmente sensible para el Partido, inmerso en una purga interna, sin tener claro el liderazgo ni la salud del Padre Fundador...si con esto no empieza la Gran Guerra,no sé qué hará falta...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ene 2022)

Hombre, con esos piños no sé yo...vagina dentata...

Pobre Obi...de su boca salían las órdenes que ponían en marcha a todo el Partido como a un solo hombre...fue vacunarse y ya hay gente pensando no en lo que sale, sino en lo que podría entrar en esa boquita...


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Bueno, vamos con la entradilla:

*Has hecho humor tan hinteligente que has confundido a los demás y te han puesto esta cara: ?*
*
Estás hasta los cojines de que el jaster no dé la cara con el partido porque está "malito"?
*
*Comienza el chow, comienzan las noches de burbuja.*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

*No me importa lo que de mí se diga
Viva usted su vida, que yo vivo la mía
Que solo es una, disfruta el momento
Que el tiempo se acaba y pa'trás no vira*


*Bebiendo, fumando y jodiendo
Sigo vacilando de party to' los día'
Síguelo, oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh, oh-oh (Farru)
Síguelo, oh-oh-oh, oh-oh-oh, oh-oh (la rola y pepa)*


*Pepa y agua pa' la seca
To' el mundo en pastilla' en la discoteca
Pepa y agua pa' la seca
To' el mundo en pastilla' en la discoteca*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Hoy he hecho guantes con el @Furymundo .

Mira qué le he dicho: "venga, hoy vamos flojito". Pues nada, al segundo asalto me ha soltado una al hígado que me ha dejado sin respiración. Me ha sacado el protector bucal y ha recorrido medio gimnasio.

Menos mal que después @Epsilon69 , aupado por @Alia del Cuchillo ha puesto algo de cordura y nos ha instado a parar.

Hoy duermo de lado.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Pues he leído lo que has contado hoy. Pensaba que seguías con el navajero al que pagabas favores en mamadas.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy he hecho guantes con el @Furymundo .
> 
> Mira qué le he dicho: "venga, hoy vamos flojito". Pues nada, al segundo asalto me ha soltado una al hígado que me ha dejado sin respiración. Me ha sacado el protector bucal.
> 
> ...



te dije que hay que protegerse con la pierna de los golpes al torax
vas mejorando tu muay thai  NO HOMO


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

como odio el lag en mi raton
no se si es problema mecanico o que.
pero no hay nada como jugar a FPS
y que el puto click de disparo no te funcione.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> te dije que hay que protegerse con la pierna de los golpes al torax
> vas mejorando tu muay thai  NO HOMO



Bueno, os tengo que decir que a pesar del episodio de hoy, Fury fue el que me enseñó el vendaje profesional ese que va acolchado en los nudillos.

Que cachondos los de gym, ahora sé porque nos hacían firmar una cláusula eximiendo de responsabilidad a la casa en caso de cualquier lesión.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Venga shavales 

@melf @Ancient Warrior @El Juani @Alia del Cuchillo @Epsilon69 @Obiwanchernobil @escalador @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Sick Sad World @Hielo/Fuego y el punto Nike.

*Que hoy las noshes de burbuja comienzan antes y terminan después. Hoy día de selebrasiò.*


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

canal5nacional directo
tierra plana 
conspiranoia buena
dadle al fantasmica


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


>



No se ve nada compare.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No se ve nada compare.



dadle al fantasmica 
que no se puede incrustar en burbuja los twitchs


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Este tío afirmando que el Unplugged de Nirvana fue buenísimo porque Kurc kobein pudo mostrar su auténtica fuerza al ir en abstinencia.



Po a mí me gustó más el de PJ y Alice un Chains.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

*John Ford con La Legión Invencible.*

Una de las película más patriotas de todo el cine norteamericano.

Uniformes azules bien lustrosos.

El toque de trompetas.

El director llegando a afirmar que la caballería de los Estados Unidos y concretamente el 7° de caballería es el mayor ejército de la historia.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

*Río Bravo de Howard Hawks.*

No tiene mucha acción, es una peli alegre y costumbrista.


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Río Bravo de Howard Hawks.*
> 
> No tiene mucha acción, es una peli alegre y costumbrista.



excelente voz


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Entrea B) y la D).


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

Un betilla que queria introducirte su peno en tu magina. 
eso es la B


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Joder esto es más complicado que las preguntas tipo test de la ley del procedimiento administrativo común de las administraciones públicas...


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Río Bravo de Howard Hawks.*
> 
> No tiene mucha acción, es una peli alegre y costumbrista.



*Roy Rogers sings "DON'T FENCE ME IN" in "Hollywood Canteen" with TRIGGER*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Sicky, manda GIFs de la cenicienta esa rubia con la Farlopa.

Es Pizpiiiiiii.

Es Gostoshaaaaaa.


----------



## .Kaikus (13 Ene 2022)

La D.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Qué opináis de la Mary Jane de las primeras pelis de Spiderman?

Es pizpi y gostosa para vosotros?


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> La D.



Le ha faltado poner otra opción que sería...

e) Todas las opciones son correctas.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> *Roy Rogers sings "DON'T FENCE ME IN" in "Hollywood Canteen" with TRIGGER*



Hostia, tío, pues otro peliculón con bandaza sonora es Butch Cassidy and the Sundence Kid. Hay que reconocer que el título en Español tiene también mucho empaque: Dos hombres y un destino.

Para mí es mejor que El Golpe.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hostia, tío, pues otro peliculón con bancada sonora es Butch Cassidy and the Sundence Kid. Hay que reconocer que el título en Español tiene también mucho empaque: Dos hombres y un destino.
> 
> Para mí es mejor que El Golpe.



TREMENDÍSIMAAAAA


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> TREMENDÍSIMAAAAA



En cualquier caso, mejor banda sonora de la historia?



Cuidado, que El Graduado se puede llevar el galardón.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *No me importa lo que de mí se diga
> Viva usted su vida, que yo vivo la mía
> Que solo es una, disfruta el momento
> Que el tiempo se acaba y pa'trás no vira*
> ...



*SIGUELOOOOOOOOOOO*


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Tiene cara de ninya y de biegah al mismo tiempo.

No tienes más? Jajaja.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> *SIGUELOOOOOOOOOOO*



Que grande que eres man.

Tuh, pues os juro que cuando escuchaba la gasolina y veía el vídeo de la MTV no sabía lo que decía el portorriquenyo ese jajaja.

Es que no se le entendía esta parte:

*Tenemos tú y yo algo pendiente*
*Tú me debes algo y lo sabes
Conmigo ella se pierde
No le rinde cuentas a nadie
Tenemos tú y yo algo pendiente
Tú me debes algo y lo sabes
Conmigo ella se pierde*
*No le rinde cuentas a nadie*

Pero, en cambio, está otra parte ha pasado a los anales de la historia de la música:

*Zúmbale mambo pa que mis gatas prendan los motores
Zúmbale mambo pa que mis gatas prendan los motores
Zúmbale mambo pa que mis gatas prendan los motores
Que se preparen que lo que viene es pa que le den (¡duro!)

*


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Siii esa es muy buena actriz


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En cualquier caso, mejor banda sonora de la historia?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado, que El Graduado se puede llevar el galardón.



Puufffff no sé. No me atrevo a decir algo así, pero estaría en un top de las mejores de la historia sin género de dudas.

Burt Bacharach tiene cosas muy buenas


----------



## Furymundo (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tiene cara de ninya y de biegah al mismo tiempo.
> 
> No tienes más? Jajaja.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En cualquier caso, mejor banda sonora de la historia?
> 
> 
> 
> Cuidado, que El Graduado se puede llevar el galardón.



Madre mía... menuda obra maestra copón.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En cualquier caso, mi bocseador favorito es y será
> 
> *Julio "El feroz" Granado, el orgullo de Benidorm.*
> 
> ...



Sí ya metimos a Julio "El Feroz" Granado, que se merece una estatua en Benidorm como la de plácido Domingo (que, por cierto, yo las pondría al lado), entonces:

*Por qué no metemos a Rafa Mora?*

*Ah?*

Shulito:



Cantante y actor:



Empresario de la noche. Vídeo en la discoteca "Wilson":


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Durísimo Pajarotto...y en un momento especialmente sensible para el Partido, inmerso en una purga interna, sin tener claro el liderazgo ni la salud del Padre Fundador...si con esto no empieza la Gran Guerra,no sé qué hará falta...
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 904923




No oses desafiarme pajarotto, la altura me da ventaja!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Boletín informativo:

Hola camaradas reformistas y estimados compañeros nocturnos, hola @El Juani que hace tiempo no te veía os por aquí.

Os informo de mi pronta recuperación, mañana daré el salto a la vida sin paracetamoles, establezare nuevamente el Dialogo abandonado para la alianza de civilizaciones y seguiremos nuestra extensión por el foro, para combatir en la gran guerra y finalmente controlarlo.

Debéis saber que no me temblará la mano con los agentes dobles como ha ocurrido con @SNB Superstar , la expulsión y deportación será inmediata.


Buenas noches consorte, vicepresidentes y ministros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Puufffff no sé. No me atrevo a decir algo así, pero estaría en un top de las mejores de la historia sin género de dudas.
> 
> Burt Bacharach tiene cosas muy buenas





Algunas así a voleo de la década a de los 90 se me ocurren:

Cinema paraíso.

El cuervo.

El piano.

Dragón la vida de Bruce Lee.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me alegro de que progreses adecuadamente y te encuentres mejor. Parece que la recuperación ha sido todo lo rápida que deseábamos. Ahora lo que tienes que hacer es no ponerte las sucesivas dosis de veneno mortal.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 905149




Hola @Epsilon69 a pesar de tu sublevación sabes que te aprecio, gracias por tus ánimos.

La gloria nos espera!!! Haber cuál es la temática de hoy @Sick Sad World


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Boletín informativo:
> 
> Hola camaradas reformistas y estimados compañeros nocturnos, hola @El Juani que hace tiempo no te veía os por aquí.
> 
> ...



Qué has estado chunguete o qué? 

Te diagnosticaremos






Te cuidaremos y arroparemos:







Y después vuelta a las andadas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> SUBLIME, COLOSAL BSO



Lo malo es que el tema principal es algo repetitivo y poco variado, pero es sublime.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> SUBLIME, COLOSAL BSO



Jane Campion que es la que hizo la peli, ha sacado hace poco la peli El Poder del Perro. Cinematográficamente apabullante, fotografía y demás, pero el mensaje en sí echa para atrás que no veas. Y colosal Benedict Cumberbatch, pero el trasfondo de la peli y qué pretende contar a mi personalmente no me ha gustado, a pesar de que el pulso narrativo y la envoltura técnica es de sobresaliente.


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola @Epsilon69 a pesar de tu sublevación sabes que te aprecio, gracias por tus ánimos.
> 
> La gloria nos espera!!! Haber cuál es la temática de hoy @Sick Sad World



A ver con que nos sorprende


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ayer quedó el hilo como mu facha, ¿no?



Si, se fue un poco de las manos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Jane Campion que es la que hizo la peli, ha sacado hace poco la peli El Poder del Perro. Cinematográficamente apabullante, fotografía y demás, pero el mensaje en sí echa para atrás que no veas. Y colosal Benedict Cumberbatch, pero el trasfondo de la peli y qué pretende contar a mi personalmente no me ha gustado, a pesar de que el pulso narrativo y la envoltura técnica es de sobresaliente.



Es que todo el trabajo de Jane a nivel visual es una animalada.

Esta última la tengo pendiente, pero vamos, ya sabemos de qué pie cojea esta señora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo todos los años me veo la candidatas al Óscar y a las mejores interpretations de actrees and actors. Molaría hacer esa noche un especial de la ceremonia de entrega de los Óscars.



Yo normalmente los suelo seguir también, aunque llevo dos o tres años Que nanai, pero es una idea cojonuda.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Qué gran papel hizo en Misery


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

La gala que más recuerdo fue la del 94 de parque Jurásico, también recuerdo la primera que vi creo en el 91 con el Óscar a los FX a Terminator 2 que estaba nominada también llamaradas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Estoy jugando judgment ahora mismo, es mi primer yakuza.
Los habéis jugado?


----------



## xilebo (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy jugando judgment ahora mismo, es mi primer yakuza.
> Los habéis jugado?



Soy mas de shin shan


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy jugando judgment ahora mismo, es mi primer yakuza.
> Los habéis jugado?



Ese va por turnos no? Me gustaron los primeros juegos, de todos modos comentan que el judgment está de putísima madre.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo como te dije al principio de conocerte me quedé en el pang y el tetris. Y el
> *Bubble Bobble
> 
> *



Me imagino que tendrás metido el Mame en tu ordenata o un Coin ops trend arcade o algo así para rememorar esas joyitas buenas.


----------



## El Juani (13 Ene 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (13 Ene 2022)

no son de superheroe,tú no dijiste nada de dibujitos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Ese va por turnos no? Me gustaron los primeros juegos, de todos modos comentan que el judgment está de putísima madre.



No, es de hostias en tiempo real.
Lo acabo de comenzar, tenía el like a dragón del Game pass pero no me llamaba al ser por turnos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ene 2022)

Cual es la temática???


----------



## atasco (13 Ene 2022)

sí


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Venga shavales
> 
> @melf @Ancient Warrior @El Juani @Alia del Cuchillo @Epsilon69 @Obiwanchernobil @escalador @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Sick Sad World @Hielo/Fuego y el punto Nike.
> 
> *Que hoy las noshes de burbuja comienzan antes y terminan después. Hoy día de selebrasiò.*



Perdón por no poder estar más activo pero son días de mucho curro y trato de descansar lo posible ..a ver el fin de


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Como dormís?.

Yo en mi caso siempre duermo con auriculares, aunque no esté escuchando nada, pero la costumbre de estar un poco aislado sonoramente la cumplen.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como dormís?.
> 
> Yo en mi caso siempre duermo con auriculares, aunque no esté escuchando nada, pero la costumbre de estar un poco aislado sonoramente la cumplen.



Tapones para los oídos ..de farmacia ...de cera recubiertos de algodón


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Tapones para los oídos ..de farmacia ...de cera recubiertos de algodón



Yo los probé pero me dio mal rollo que aislaban demasiado
Opte por el término medio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Que asco me dan las higasdefruta pero hay un rollo raro de verlas no se porque:


----------



## atasco (14 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Eso del final es un puto escarabajo?


----------



## escalador (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (14 Ene 2022)

De niño veía un montón de estos, había quien se hacia un colgante con la cabeza y los cuernos. Ahora hace muchos años que no veo ninguno. Putos chemtrails y güifis


----------



## melf (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como dormís?.
> 
> Yo en mi caso siempre duermo con auriculares, aunque no esté escuchando nada, pero la costumbre de estar un poco aislado sonoramente la cumplen.



Casi siempre me pongo algo de musica pero algunas veces pongo una pelicula que tenga pinta de tostonazo.


----------



## DorianWilde (14 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> es solo una mimetización temporal(la Sicky Reina sigue dentro)para engatusar.Como tú lo veas



La etapa promocional como yo digo 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## DorianWilde (14 Ene 2022)

D. Sin duda.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Casi siempre me pongo algo de musica pero algunas veces pongo una pelicula que tenga pinta de tostonazo.




Durante muchos años de mi vida, me ponía la amenaza fantasma para dormirme, por lo que sea tenía propiedades hipnóticas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Comunicado oficial:

Por la presente se manifiesta los siguientes puntos acordados en relación al partido reformista.

Despues de las luchas internas de poder mantenidas en el seno del partido y los contratiempos sufridos, se decreta la ley marcial, próximamente se anunciarán nuevos nombramientos y se reforzaran los estatutos del partido.

Vamos que volvemos a los cambios de temática, así mismo se agradece la participación y aportación de ideas para estas temáticas.
Esta noche recogiendo la idea vuestra creo que fue de @Libertyforall de ayer le vamos a dar a las bandas sonoras por épocas y solo instrumentales, como además somos muy cinéfilos y nocturnos @Epsilon69 le recojo la idea de ver los Óscar y voy a ver si puedo añadir la entrevista que le hicimos a la primer página y seguir con el siguiente entrevistado.

Cualquier cosa que se os ocurra para hacer más llevadera las noches insomnes son bienvenidas.


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Hay que ver q nadie lo ha puesto


----------



## Edge2 (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comunicado oficial:
> 
> Por la presente se manifiesta los siguientes puntos acordados en relación al partido reformista.
> 
> ...



Recuerda que el proximo entrevistado era Edge


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Ene 2022)

Pues no acabamos de comenzar el año y ya estoy pensando en el verano.

Buenos cuerpos.

Fritanga en Cái.

Sacar abdominales.

*LOS LARGOS EN LA PISCINA Y LOS ANCHOS EN LA CAMA.*


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Ene 2022)

*Me acuerdo cuando yo te conocí (you know, Daddy)
Que dijiste "esta noche esta buena pa hacer maldades" (W)
Me acuerdo cuando en tu cama dormí (Yandel)
Que dijiste que tú no podías vivir sin mí (Come on, are you ready ma? Fuimo')*
*… Por eso
*
*
Mami, no me dejes solo
(Papi, no me dejes sola)
Te gusta cuando yo te azoto
(Papi, tú me vuelves loca)
Mami, no me dejes solo
(Papi no me dejes sola)
Te gusta cuando yo te azoto (Daddy)
(Papi, tú me vuelves loca) (¿qué, qué, qué?)*


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Ene 2022)

George Foreman arrancando cabezas con 45 tacos. Decían que era el bocseador que tenía más pegada que Mike "Iron" Tyson.



Impresionante:


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Ene 2022)

Un himno de la calle, de la mano de The Game y 50 Cent. De las pocas y muy meritorias veces que el hip hip se ha convertido en arte.

O los amas o los odias, no hay medias tintas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Me acuerdo cuando yo te conocí (you know, Daddy)
> Que dijiste "esta noche esta buena pa hacer maldades" (W)
> Me acuerdo cuando en tu cama dormí (Yandel)
> Que dijiste que tú no podías vivir sin mí (Come on, are you ready ma? Fuimo')*
> ...




Que es esto tío??


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es esto tío??



Una de las canciones q a ti te gusta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo al cachuli en Telecinco, me acabo de enganchar a esta puta mierda

Este tío era un paco de cojones


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Por mi si


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo al cachuli en Telecinco, me acabo de enganchar a esta puta mierda
> 
> Este tío era un paco de cojones



Hostia era verdad, esta noche era el estreno del documental de julian muñoz, me he puesto a ver el baloncesto y se me fue  

que me he perdido ? que hace ahi el jose manuel paradas de cine de barrio ?


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Este hombre se ha enganchado a la heroína no??


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Siii lo mejor del reggaeton son las letras, un lenguaje pobre y simple, pero q se meten en la cabeza


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este hombre se ha enganchado a la heroína no??



Siii y a mi gitana, solo dice eso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Vamos con la entradilla:


Adorabas a cachuli?

Piensas que Isabel Pantoja no era bollera?

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Noche temática:

Personajes Paco cómo cachuli!!!!


Os invoco:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Pero este que era como el aprendiz de jedi de Jesús Gil no?


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> 
> Adorabas a cachuli?
> ...



No

No

La que liaron en el rocio julian y la pantoja


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero este que era como el aprendiz de jedi de Jesús Gil no?



Fue su delfin y luego se convirtio en el alcalde Marbella, farineroso, estais todos invitaoo a marbella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Jajaja la otra declarando en el juicio como si recitará teatro

Que casa se montó el jofruta


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajaja la otra declarando en el juicio como si recitará teatro
> 
> Que casa se montó el jofruta



Jajajajaj si monto el teatro  un casaplon, joe 600 000 euros


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Pues la iba a poner jejeje que fuerte, julian dice q la pantoja visito clinicas para tener otro hijo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

600 millones de casa


----------



## DorianWilde (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo al cachuli en Telecinco, me acabo de enganchar a esta puta mierda
> 
> Este tío era un paco de cojones



No jodas que me lo he perdido..!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Pero vamos a ver, a esta la embistió el torero ese muerto, luego se hizo bollera con la otra que cantaba y luego la embistió este o que


----------



## DorianWilde (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, a esta la embistió el torero ese muerto, luego se hizo bollera con la otra que cantaba y luego la embistió este o que



No me hagáis spoiler... me voy a verlo en la movistar ahora mismo...


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 600 millones de casa



Eso, y la frase de julian que dijo isabel: por cojones esa casa va a ser mia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Al que presentaba el programa con su novio el pianista no le llegan los pies al suelo


----------



## DorianWilde (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al que presentaba el programa con su novio el pianista no le llegan los pies al suelo




<div style="width:100%;height:0;padding-bottom:56%;position:relative;"><iframe src="Isabel Pantoja GIF by Mediaset España - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="100%" height="100%" style="position:absolute" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe></div><p><a href="">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, a esta la embistió el torero ese muerto, luego se hizo bollera con la otra que cantaba y luego la embistió este o que



Exacto, buen resumen de 65 años de vida de la gitana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Alguien me puede dar contexto de quienes son el resto de los del programa?

Esta noche no creo que @Epsilon69 y @Libertyforall se sientan atraídos por la oferta.


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Alguien me puede dar contexto de quienes son el resto de los del programa?
> 
> Esta noche no creo que @Epsilon69 y @Libertyforall se sientan atraídos por la oferta.



Ahi lo tienes 

Del mismo modo que sucedió con _Rocío, contar la verdad para seguir viva_, la docuserie tendrá un *debate en plató con colaboradores* presentado por Joaquín Prat.

*Paloma García-Pelayo*, quien realizó la entrevista al exalcalde de Marbella, será una de las periodistas presentes. Otro de los tertulianos serán *Rosa Villacastín, Juan Luis Galiacho, Ángela Portero, José Manuel Parada y Lalo Álvarez*.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahi lo tienes
> 
> Del mismo modo que sucedió con _Rocío, contar la verdad para seguir viva_, la docuserie tendrá un *debate en plató con colaboradores* presentado por Joaquín Prat.
> 
> *Paloma García-Pelayo*, quien realizó la entrevista al exalcalde de Marbella, será una de las periodistas presentes. Otro de los tertulianos serán *Rosa Villacastín, Juan Luis Galiacho, Ángela Portero, José Manuel Parada y Lalo Álvarez*.




Si joer pero menos el paradas el resto no sé quiénes son  Por sus nombres no los ubico


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si joer pero menos el paradas el resto no sé quiénes son  Por sus nombres no los ubico



Son gente de la prensa del corazon, tu controlas mas de la prensa deportiva  

Ojooo que llega el capitulo 3 la plenitud


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Sii joder siii el capítulo del contrato y la plenitud!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Pero no me jodas un alcalde mafioso de Marbella con un diario como si fuera aún teenager?


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero no me jodas un alcalde mafioso de Marbella con un diario como si fuera aún teenager?



Jajajajaja el diario que parece la portada de un libro de contabilidad


----------



## xilebo (14 Ene 2022)

Le estan haciendo una publicidad tremenda al partido de furbo de mañana de copa del rey betis sevilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Ene 2022)

Cachuli manager

Es como Kevin costner en el guardaespaldas.


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cachuli manager
> 
> Es como Kevin costner en el guardaespaldas.



Jajajajaja duro solo 42 dias de alcalde  y se monto una oficina, ahi hacia de manager, guardaespaldas, le busco discografica, un hombre para todo el cahuli jejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Pero vamos a ver el ganaba 2000 euros al mes de alcalde, ella 5'000 euros por concierto y no creo que hiciera giras mundiales precisamente, de verdad pensaban que comprando una casa de 600 millones no les iba a trincar???.


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver el ganaba 2000 euros al mes de alcalde, ella 5'000 euros por concierto y no creo que hiciera giras mundiales precisamente, de verdad pensaban que comprando una casa de 600 millones no les iba a trincar???.



Pues no, ellos viven al margen de la ley  pero ojito que venden un restaurante y un bar de copas por 140 millones y julian no se lleva nada e isabel tiene todo el dinero, y julian dice que no sabe donde lo guardo o que hizo, a lo mejor lo tiene enterrado en la finca de cantora, tipo pablo escobar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

*cuánto tiempo le metieron en la cárcel a este tío?.*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver el ganaba 2000 euros al mes de alcalde, ella 5'000 euros por concierto y no creo que hiciera giras mundiales precisamente, de verdad pensaban que comprando una casa de 600 millones no les iba a trincar???.



Exactamente. Ahora imagínate lo que habían visto hacer para pensar eso..."que son 10.000 1.200 millones, chiqui..."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Yo vi en directo como Julián Muñoz se le ponía farruco a Jesús Gil y tiraba de la manta...Gil no daba crédito...fue todo un espectáculo aquello. Igual hasta sólo fue un sueño de Resines...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo vi en directo como Julián Muñoz se le ponía farruco a Jesús Gil y tiraba de la manta...Gil no daba crédito...fue todo un espectáculo aquello. Igual hasta sólo fue un sueño de Resines...





Queremos más datos


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *cuánto tiempo le metieron en la cárcel a este tío?.*



El exalcalde de Marbella fue detenido en el 2006 y condenado a 20 *años* de prisión. *Julián Muñoz* ha obtenido la libertad condicional después de que el juez decidiera concedérsela por su enfermedad que es catalogada como “grave e incurable" (21 junio 2021)

Pues yo lo veo en la tele muy sano y bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El exalcalde de Marbella fue detenido en el 2006 y condenado a 20 *años* de prisión. *Julián Muñoz* ha obtenido la libertad condicional después de que el juez decidiera concedérsela por su enfermedad que es catalogada como “grave e incurable" (21 junio 2021)
> 
> Pues yo lo veo en la tele muy sano y bien



Que coño le pasa?? Esta diciendo que embistió a la Pantoja en la carcel


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño le pasa?? Esta diciendo que embistió a la Pantoja en la carcel



Jajajajajaja siii en el vis a vis intimo que tuvieron


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Queremos más datos



Pues estoy buscando el vídeo y no lo encuentro.
En cambio, he encontrado esta joyita...


----------



## escalador (15 Ene 2022)

QUÉ BONITA ES LA COPLA, COÑO!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Queremos más datos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Tiene TV en la celda?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



En ese momento firmó su sentencia de muerte.


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tiene TV en la celda?.



Claro, a la gente importante le dejan tv en su celda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Claro, a la gente importante le dejan tv en su celda




Yo recuerdo unas imágenes de Gil hablando con otro preso diciendo que jugaba al parchís con el


----------



## escalador (15 Ene 2022)

LLORO de emoción


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Están contando el tiempo que tardaban en embestir


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ene 2022)

Debió ser una sensación extraña. Estaba en lo más alto y a la vez en la mierda, percutiendo a La Pantoja, pero en la cárcel...no puede negar que vivir...vivió...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Ene 2022)

Feliz sábado ya para todos burbujos nocturnos ..hora de ir al gym a entrenar ...sesión vampiro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Tere pollo...


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tere pollo...



que en paz descanse.... al final era ella el cerebro de la operacion Malaya y mano derecha de isabel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Cachuli:


"Negocie 20 conciertos en Japón para Isabel"

Están los amigos de Goku y Naruto deseando ver a esta


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cachuli:
> 
> 
> "Negocie 20 conciertos en Japón para Isabel"
> ...



Y queria julian q cantara rancheras, ocupando el sitio q dejo rocio durcal....tremendo

y ojo a la pepi valladares esa, estaba en todos los lios de isabel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Joder que sueño me está entrando


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que sueño me está entrando



váyase a dormir señor Hamster que duerme muy poco,ya son la una menos 10 y con 20ª(local canaria)


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

y usted señorita Reina del post y de las bibes y reina de cotilleando.com,¿no tiene sueño?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

pues para mi ya es demasiado,así que me voy a dormir calentito con 20º ,guenas noches Sicky


----------



## melf (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver el ganaba 2000 euros al mes de alcalde, ella 5'000 euros por concierto y no creo que hiciera giras mundiales precisamente, de verdad pensaban que comprando una casa de 600 millones no les iba a trincar???.



Una casa de 600 millones?  

Me cuesta creerlo Las 10 casas en venta más caras de España en 2021


----------



## Ancient Warrior (15 Ene 2022)

Tu nunca defraudas a los nocturnos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Una casa de 600 millones?
> 
> Me cuesta creerlo Las 10 casas en venta más caras de España en 2021




Es lo que decian anoche en la tv   


Buenos días gañanes o noches para algunos.


----------



## melf (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es lo que decian anoche en la tv
> 
> 
> Buenos días gañanes o noches para algunos.



Si, si, no me cabe la menor duda.

De comprarla por 600 a venderla por 3,8. Eso si que es una devaluacion.     

Así es La Pera, la mansión marbellí que Pantoja vende por 3,8 millones de euros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Si, si, no me cabe la menor duda.
> 
> De comprarla por 600 a venderla por 3,8. Eso si que es una devaluacion.
> 
> Así es La Pera, la mansión marbellí que Pantoja vende por 3,8 millones de euros




Si, lo mismo se les olvidó a los cientificos estos decir que eran pesetas/euros.

No se cómo terminaría el programa, lo mismo sacaron espadas láser y comenzaron a decapitarse entre ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Bueno para esta noche cambio de temática.

Bandas sonoras orquestadas del 90 al 95, solo* orquestadas para no repetir mucho música que ya hemos puesto.*

ya se ha añadidos la entrevista de @Epsilon69 a la primera página.

Como nos decía @xilebo preparate @Edge2 que el próximo eres tu.

La entradilla e invocación está noche correrá a cargo de la consorte @Sick Sad World 

Que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Pues otra banda de Pop, algo Paco quizá, aunque buena, de 6/10, fue *UB40.*

Hicieron un buen sonido, algo sosote en algunos casos, pero es lo que hay. Yo creo que amortizaron sus esfuerzos.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

A los que no pillé nunca el gusto fue a *Mecano. *

Los escuchaba como hace quince años cuando mi familia ponía sus discos en el coche. Desde la primera canción no me entraron ni la voz de Ana Torroja, ni sus letras, ni prácticamente nada de nada. Bueno, sus letras son vomitivas, hay que decirlo.

Supongo que sus defensores tendrán esta como su mejor canción:



--------------

Yo creo que les pasó lo mismo que a *Bruce Springsteen* y, sobre todo, a una pasable *Tina Turner.*

Hijos de su tiempo a los que auparon por su sonido "para toda la familia" y su ideología.

Buena canción:



Aunque el resto, pues bueno...


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

A principios de los 90 *Platero y tú* sí fue una buena banda, la verdad. Aunque el muy deficiente a mí, personalmente, me saturaba, hay que reconocer que dieron un puto pelotazo con su balada, tanto a nivel de sonido como con la excelente letra.



Otras dos menciones a la banda:


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Y llevaba tiempo también queriendo mencionar a *Uriah Heep.*


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El gran amor de Isabel Pantoja siempre ha sido María del Monte:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 906808
> 
> ...



Aqui habia tomate


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Vergonzosa esta línea roja que habéis cruzado hijos de pvta.



Mira que llevaba tiempo respetando este hilo (si os fijais en mi trayectoria, hay hilos que ni eso) y planteándome mucho qué temas y conocimientos metía.

De hecho, si os fijáis no he hablado ni de política.

La madre que os parió.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Y lo peor de todo es que será verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Para rizar el rizo, cuando Paquirri se casó con Isabel Pantoja no la tocaba ni con un palo. Quien daba candela a la bollera era el otorrino Antonio Muñoz Cariñanos. Por tanto, el padre de Kiko Rivera es el doctor, y no Paquirri. El asombroso parecido de Paquirrín con su padre biológico es incuestionable
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 906904
> 
> ...




Impresionante reconstrucción de los acontecimientos.

Entonces era bollera pero la embestian homos y médicos??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Vergonzosa esta línea roja que habéis cruzado hijos de pvta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si, anoche abrimos la caja de Pandora con cachuli, pero en el fondo todos llevamos un cachuli dentro de nosotros.

Que conste que he intentado reconducir el hilo esta mañana pero el pueblo es el que manda.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, anoche abrimos la caja de Pandora con cachuli, pero en el fondo todos llevamos un cachuli dentro de nosotros.
> 
> Que conste que he intentado reconducir el hilo esta mañana pero el pueblo es el que manda.



Crisis interna.

La decadencia del partido.

Todo apunta a una única dirección.

Yo he sido el que más ha hecho por enriquercer el jilo temáticamente.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

*Necesitan garrote, Obi.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Crisis interna.
> 
> La decadencia del partido.
> 
> ...




Así es, parece que el partido está buscando su identidad así como aproximarse a todo tipo de público para afianzarse en su carrera hacia el gobierno.

El punto de inflexión sin duda fue el intento de golpe de estado de @Epsilon69


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Tú, pues fuera de coña. No podéis decir que no me he currado el contenido.

Además he creado un registro para contar las cosas. Son pocos foreros los que tienen el suyo propio:


- Libertyforall
- Obiwanchernobil
- Sick Sad World
- Mayor Oreja
- eL PERRO
- Pizpi y gostosa
- Moromierda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú, pues fuera de coña. No podéis decir que no me he currado el contenido.
> 
> Además he creado un registro para contar las cosas. Son pocos foreros los que tienen el suyo propio:
> 
> ...




Joder de los que pones solo conozco a los 3 primeros, el resto me parecen cultura de la burbuja profunda solo por los nombres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Por cierto las lays sabor pollo están cojonudas , ni sabía que existían.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder de los que pones solo conozco a los 3 primeros, el resto me parecen cultura de la burbuja profunda solo por los nombres.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Uno de los rollos de Bárbara Rey fue efectivamente Chelo García Cortés. Pero el amor de la vida de Bárbara Rey jamás fue el putero borracho, sino...
> 
> 
> *ROCÍO DÚRCAL*
> ...



Ahí, ahí. Ese es el registro, de los que tanto hablo. Sigue utilizándolo, que lo haces genial.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Anuncio oficial:

Se hace saber a los componentes del partido reformista que me he presentado al torneo de cultura del foro, en una acción y decisión sin igual, espero representarlos bien y que os sintáis orgullosos.
Prometo no trollear.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo siempre estaré orgulloso de mi hámster favorito.
> 
> Tenemos al mejor representante que podríamos tener.
> 
> Dejarás el pabellón alto.




Gracias compañero, ya me encuentro estudiando y adquiriendo conocimientos para el domingo.

Estoy viendo un documental sobre el apareamiento:

"Pamela and Tommy sex videotape"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Ene 2022)

5 prácticas sexuales no convencionales explicadas por un sexólogo


El carrete filipino, el balanceo tibetano, la pinza birmana, el cangrejo ruso y el chapelet thai son cinco prácticas sexuales no convencionales de las que




www.codigonuevo.com





*El carrete filipino*
La práctica sexual que convirtió a la Preysler en el objeto de deseo de la jet-set de los 90 tiene sus orígenes en el país asiático que le da nombre. Al parecer, las prostitutas de los burdeles filipinos eran especialmente hábiles en* el arte de atar un cordel a la base del pene erecto *y sabían apretar o soltar el hilo de tal forma que aumentase las sensaciones de sus clientes al máximo y contribuyesen a una eyaculación memorable soltando el hilo en el momento justo del orgasmo. 







“Hay gente que además de atar la base del pene ata los testículos”, apunta Ignasi a modo de sugerencia. Sin embargo y antes de que vayas a coger el cordel del costurero para sorprender a tu pareja, advierte que esta técnica puede entrañar algunos riesgos si no es ejecutada correctamente. “Como es lógico, el *estrangular un miembro impidiendo el paso de sangre puede conllevar que si llevamos la práctica al extremo se produzca priapismo* —una enfermedad muy dolorosa— por la coagulación de esa sangre retenida en el pene”, alerta.

“Es algo rarísimo que no suele ocurrir con el carrete filipino a no ser que se haga muy mal. De hecho, suele ocurrir más en el caso de personas que tienen problemas de erección y recurren a estranguladores que además pueden ser objetos como anillos de bisutería que no están diseñados para ese fin”, añade Ignasi que por eso* recomienda tener a mano unas tijeras de pico-pato y utilizar únicamente cordeles de fibras naturales *para evitar posibles heridas en la piel del pene. 

En cuanto a su recomendación a parejas poco experimentadas, el sexólogo apuesta por probar la técnica con los matices que suelen aplicarse a todas estas técnicas: “más vale *probar poco y quedarse con ganas de más* que pasarse probando y no querer seguir experimentando”.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 5 prácticas sexuales no convencionales explicadas por un sexólogo
> 
> 
> El carrete filipino, el balanceo tibetano, la pinza birmana, el cangrejo ruso y el chapelet thai son cinco prácticas sexuales no convencionales de las que
> ...




Parece que Isabel Presley también hace la técnica del carrete con los caninos:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Ni idea, las he visto en mi chino de confianza y las he comprado.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Ene 2022)

Hola.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hola.




Que as echo con tu doble agente @SNB Superstar ?? Le has premiado por los servicios prestados??.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que as echo con tu doble agente @SNB Superstar ?? Le has premiado por los servicios prestados??.



Pago bien por los servicios prestados.

Razón aquí.


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias compañero, ya me encuentro estudiando y adquiriendo conocimientos para el domingo.
> 
> Estoy viendo un documental sobre el apareamiento:
> 
> "Pamela and Tommy sex videotape"



Mucha suerte! y una mala noticia: el tema del sexo no esta entre los q se va a preguntar  

Deportes
Folklore popular
Juegos
Videojuegos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mucha suerte! y una mala noticia: el tema del sexo no esta entre los q se va a preguntar
> 
> Deportes
> Folklore popular
> ...




En deportes, en especial catalanes Soy un as.

Folklore catalán también.

Juegos, acabo de poner un video de un perro con la técnica del carrete, así que bien.

Videojuegos me defiendo.

Creo que podríamos hablar de mi victoria sin paliativos, enviaré observadores internacionales al concurso, si no gano yo se abrirá una investigación y en un concurso de cultura paralelo se me entregara el premio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Que ha ocurrido consorte y ministra de desigualdad?.

Acaso @SNB Superstar ha intentado obtener información del partido otra vez??


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que ha ocurrido consorte y ministra de desigualdad?.
> 
> Acaso @SNB Superstar ha intentado obtener información del partido otra vez??



Voy a acabar con tu emporio del terror de una vez por todas.

Estate preparado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Voy a acabar con tu emporio del terror de una vez por todas.
> 
> Estate preparado.




Perdistes los premios forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards, burbuja ENTERTAIMENT y solo obtuvistes un premio en la gala navideña de burbuja por dos galardones míos...diría que el final es el de tu emporio y aún no te has dado cuenta.

Tu única salvación es la alianza de civilizaciones.
No te veo favorito en los premios honoríficos "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"...no quiero decir nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo maligno, pronto realizaré mi análisis de la que hasta el momento me parece la peor película del amarillo del wang, se ha quedado con los huevos escalfados el cabron.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo maligno, pronto realizaré mi análisis de la que hasta el momento me parece la peor película del amarillo del wang, se ha quedado con los huevos escalfados el cabron.



Ufff... Maligno es palabras mayores... es de lo peor que he visto en mi vida, que tiene mérito.


----------



## xilebo (15 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo maligno, pronto realizaré mi análisis de la que hasta el momento me parece la peor película del amarillo del wang, se ha quedado con los huevos escalfados el cabron.



Tan mala es ? pues el director es james wan, de insiduous, la monja,....pensaba verla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tan mala es ? pues el director es james wan, de insiduous, la monja,....pensaba verla





Acabo de terminarla, no se muy bien que coño he visto....no sé si decir que es una maravilla o un auténtico montón de mierda, eso sí, ridícula es una rato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Si, eso es cierto.

Vamos que arrancamos:

Piensas que @Obiwanchernobil ganará el torneo de cultura mañana en burbuja?.

La única opción de victoria es crear un torneo de cultura amañado?.

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja 




Invocamos:





@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Dragón la vida de Bruce Lee 1993 BSO, trabajo excelente:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Meses después del biopic de su padre moría su hijo, en este caso tanto la banda sonora orquestada como la de canciones son muy buenas, pero esto va de ORQUESTADAS, 1994:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Seguimos con las ORQUESTADAS 90-95, a mi Williams me parece un hortera de cojones pero esta es muy reconocible, como todas las suyas claro:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

El 94 nos trajo excelentes partituras musicales:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

1991:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Si no conocéis está maravilla de animación, dadle una oportunidad, al nivel de Akira o Ghost in the Shell, la bso es una maravilla:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Otra del 94, todo el mundo recuerda sus canciones, pero en realidad si orquestada era aún mejor:


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

[/QUOTE]
una de mis favoritas,Terminator 2(y la 1) forever,el resto de terminators muy flojas


----------



## atasco (15 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ene 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


>



una de mis favoritas,Terminator 2(y la 1) forever,el resto de terminators muy flojas
[/QUOTE]

Como dices esas son las buenas, la 3 baja mucho el nivel, salvation con bale sobreactuando puesto de cocaina como en american psyco intentando ganar un Óscar es absurda, genesys es la que más me convence aunque es mierdosa también, pero la peor es la del vendedor de cortinas y las charos.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (15 Ene 2022)

Como dices esas son las buenas, la 3 baja mucho el nivel, salvation con bale sobreactuando puesto de cocaina como en american psyco intentando ganar un Óscar es absurda, genesys es la que más me convence aunque es mierdosa también, pero la peor es la del vendedor de cortinas y las charos.
[/QUOTE]
buen análisis resumido de las secuelas
cuidado que Skynet va a montar un ejército de nanohamsters con microcohetes para la conquista mundial


----------



## DorianWilde (16 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches, una de mis preferidas


----------



## Abrojo (16 Ene 2022)

Maniobra Loco Ivan


----------



## Abrojo (16 Ene 2022)

me has pillado flojo con las década de los 90 pq controlo más bso de los 80 hacia atrás


----------



## melf (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de terminarla, no se muy bien que coño he visto....no sé si decir que es una maravilla o un auténtico montón de mierda, eso sí, ridícula es una rato.



Yo lo tengo claro, un autentico monton de mierda.


----------



## DorianWilde (16 Ene 2022)

Ains la Feifer....


----------



## melf (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>



Buenísima, puede ser que el mismo se encargó de la de braveheart.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> me has pillado flojo con las década de los 90 pq controlo más bso de los 80 hacia atrás




Vamos en descenso, así que la siguiente tendremos 85-90.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, un autentico monton de mierda.




Aún la estoy digiriendo.


----------



## Abrojo (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (16 Ene 2022)

Hay quien absolutamente siempre acierta con las lecturas. Yo, no tengo ese don.

Lo que sí puedo asegurar, es que una buena manera de fallar es elegir editorial y autor catalán. Que nadie os engañe: la cantidad de gente mamando en editoriales catalanas es abrumadora. Hablamos de Seix Barral y un montón más. Me he terminado un libro de Eduardo Mendoza y, prometo, y no lo quiero decir muy alto, que no vuelvo a leerme nada de ese juntaletras.

Otra cosa sería leer una obra de editorial catalana pero autor andaluz o, de cualquier otro punto de España. Eso, sí lo haré, aunque quizá no si el autor es vasco, asturiano o gallego. Una editorial con sede en barcelona y un escritor, pues, puestos a ambicionar, de Huelva. Aquí vamos con todo y no hay padrinos. No es el conocido de alguien de la empresa, o, al menos no canta tanto, aunque solamente sea por una cuestión de apellidos.

*Que alguien me presente ese libro (editorial de barcelona y autor de huelva), que prometo que me lo leo este año.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hay quien absolutamente siempre acierta con las lecturas. Yo, no tengo ese don.
> 
> Lo que sí puedo asegurar, es que una buena manera de fallar es elegir editorial y autor catalán. Que nadie os engañe: la cantidad de gente mamando en editoriales catalanas es abrumadora. Hablamos de Seix Barral y un montón más. Me he terminado un libro de Eduardo Mendoza y, prometo, y no lo quiero decir muy alto, que no vuelvo a leerme nada de ese autor.
> 
> ...




Joder que profundo te pones @Libertyforall que contraste, yo me acabo de levantar me he tomado un café con tostadas y he procedido con el capítulo 63 de los vigilantes de la playa donde Stefany debe declararle su amor a mich buchanan, he comenzado a verlo con interés, pero a sido ver a la Pamela y aquello no paraba de crecer, yo quería enterarme del guión pero crecía y crecía sin control....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundo te pones @Libertyforall que contraste, yo me acabo de levantar me he tomado un café con tostadas y he procedido con el capítulo 63 de los vigilantes de la playa donde Stefany debe declararle su amor a mich buchanan, he comenzado a verlo con interés, pero a sido ver a la Pamela y aquello no paraba de crecer, yo quería enterarme del guión pero crecía y crecía sin control....



Ah, pero, ¿tenía guión?


----------



## escalador (16 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Otro de los tórridos y más sonados romances en tierras cagalanas lo protagonizaron Piqué e Ibrahimovic. Siguiendo el magisterio de vestuario y duchas del entrenador Guardiola (recordemos que tras cada partido Guardiola bebía litros y litros de semen de sus jugadores en un bukkake sin fin para celebrar la victoria y era sodomizado por todos ellos cuando perdían el partido):
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 907018
> ...



Esa historia clama al cielo. Por qué lo casaron con Chaquira?

Desde luego Milan “Piqué” no tiene un ápice de adn del futbolista, es claramente hijo de su padre:


----------



## escalador (16 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que Shakira es lesbiana ni cotiza









Y el segundo hijo, por mucho que Chaquira se empeñe en quemarle la cabeza con agua oxigenada, es sudaca 100% ni rastro de genes Piqué:


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundo te pones @Libertyforall que contraste, yo me acabo de levantar me he tomado un café con tostadas y he procedido con el capítulo 63 de los vigilantes de la playa donde Stefany debe declararle su amor a mich buchanan, he comenzado a verlo con interés, pero a sido ver a la Pamela y aquello no paraba de crecer, yo quería enterarme del guión pero crecía y crecía sin control....



Esta noche era el torneo de cultura que te apuntaste no ? has recibido por mp las preguntas ya ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta noche era el torneo de cultura que te apuntaste no ? has recibido por mp las preguntas ya ?




Hola @xilebo no, no me han mandado nada, claramente tenían miedo de un nuevo éxito mío.


Tendré que crear un torneo de cultura propio


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hola @xilebo no, no me han mandado nada, claramente tenían miedo de un nuevo éxito mío.
> 
> 
> Tendré que crear un torneo de cultura propio



Vaya desastre de organizacion, dimision del organizador ya !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches camaradas, me encuentro viendo se lo que hicisteis el último verano, la virgen la jenni.

Esta noche la entradilla corre a cargo del ministro de exteriores y relaciones internacionales de foros @xilebo 

Os invoco:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya desastre de organizacion, dimision del organizador ya !




Eso cómo funciona? Te tienen que mandar un privado con las preguntas??


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso cómo funciona? Te tienen que mandar un privado con las preguntas??



Creo que si, eso decia las normas  

4. La partida se jugará el *domingo 16 de enero *a las *22:00* en punto.

5. A las 21:50, los inscritos recibirán un privado preguntándoles si están a punto. Si lo están, recibirán el link a la partida a las 22:00. Si alguien llega tarde, no podrá participar.

6. La partida durará entre 10 y 20 minutos, dependiendo de lo que tarden los participantes en completar el test.

7. El test será TEMÁTICO, y comprenderá los siguientes temas:

Deportes
Folklore popular
Juegos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Creo que si, eso decia las normas
> 
> 4. La partida se jugará el *domingo 16 de enero *a las *22:00* en punto.
> 
> ...




Esta claro que me temían, noto en general cierto rechazo en el foro a recibir más premios después del 2021 lleno de éxitos y galardones que tuve.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos:

¿En qué época te hubiese gustado vivir?

Si tuvieras diez segundos para un deseo, ¿qué pedirías?

Pues no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja


Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## melf (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches camaradas, me encuentro viendo se lo que hicisteis el último verano, la virgen la jenni.
> 
> Esta noche la entradilla corre a cargo del ministro de exteriores y relaciones internacionales de foros @xilebo
> 
> ...



Han hecho una serie. Le sobran muchos minutos, pero tiene la suficiente sangre y las suficientes muertes como para terminar de verla. 

Sé lo que hicisteis el último verano (Serie de TV) (2021)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vamos que nos vamos:
> 
> ¿En qué época te hubiese gustado vivir?
> 
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Han hecho una serie. Le sobran muchos minutos, pero tiene la suficiente sangre y las suficientes muertes como para terminar de verla.
> 
> Sé lo que hicisteis el último verano (Serie de TV) (2021)




Me sonaba algo, no sé si lo ha Ia leído precisamente aquí.
La primera está terminando ahora mismo en axn.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Han hecho una serie. Le sobran muchos minutos, pero tiene la suficiente sangre y las suficientes muertes como para terminar de verla.
> 
> Sé lo que hicisteis el último verano (Serie de TV) (2021)



Anda, no sabia que habian hecho una serie, me trage hace poco la de Chucky, vamos con esta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Anda, no sabia que habian hecho una serie, me trage hace poco la de Chucky, vamos con esta




Que tal esta La de Chucky?.

Por cierto acaba de empezar la segunda de se lo que hicisteis.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tal esta La de Chucky?.
> 
> Por cierto acaba de empezar la segunda de se lo que hicisteis.



Si te gustaron las pelis del muñeco diabolico, la serie es mas de lo mismo: muerte y sangre de chucky, a mi me entretuvo  

Y donde estas leyendo q acaba de empezar la segunda temporada de se lo que hicisteis?

en wikipedia pone esto In January 2022, the series was canceled after one season.


----------



## melf (16 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tal esta La de Chucky?.
> 
> Por cierto acaba de empezar la segunda de se lo que hicisteis.



Vi este finde los 2 primeros capitulos y sin ser para echar cohetes, me parecio bastante mejor que la de Se lo que hicisteis.


----------



## melf (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si te gustaron las pelis del muñeco diabolico, la serie es mas de lo mismo: muerte y sangre de chucky, a mi me entretuvo
> 
> Y donde estas leyendo q acaba de empezar la segunda temporada de se lo que hicisteis?
> 
> en wikipedia pone esto In January 2022, the series was canceled after one season.



Se refiere a la seguna pelicula.


----------



## xilebo (16 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Se refiere a la seguna pelicula.



Ah vale la peli, que lio ya de series y pelis, no hay quien lo siga esto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si te gustaron las pelis del muñeco diabolico, la serie es mas de lo mismo: muerte y sangre de chucky, a mi me entretuvo
> 
> Y donde estas leyendo q acaba de empezar la segunda temporada de se lo que hicisteis?
> 
> en wikipedia pone esto In January 2022, the series was canceled after one season.




La segunda película en axn White, que buena esta la jenni joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

Siiii vuelve a salir en la serie, esta estupenda como siempre. Me gusto que hicieran un recuerdo a la peli


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Tremenda la jenni, a mi me encanto en las series de ghost whisperer and the client list


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

En españa en el canal Syfy, no se en que plataforma estara


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tremenda la jenni, a mi me encanto en las series de ghost whisperer and the client list




En esas ya estaba comenzando el proceso de charitizacion, creo que su mejor momento es hasta el vídeo de la peli que he colgado, en las series que dices claro que era altamente rociable, pero había perdido pizpiretismo.


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En esas ya estaba comenzando el proceso de charitizacion, creo que su mejor momento es hasta el vídeo de la peli que he colgado, en las series que dices claro que era altamente rociable, pero había perdido pizpiretismo.



Ya si, eso es verdad, y la edad q tampoco perdona


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

hol que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## melf (17 Ene 2022)

Yo la veo aqui Ver Serie Chucky Online HD - Entrepeliculasyseries


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hol que tal estais por aqui?



Buenas noches atasco, que tal el finde ?


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

que finde?


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

si estamos alunes


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> que finde?



El finde que hemos pasado ya me referia, esta noche llevas de todo


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El finde que hemos pasado ya me referia, esta noche llevas de todo



yo tomo 8mg de alprazolam
yo tomo 20mg de lormetazepam
yo tomo 20mg de ketazolam
yo tomo 6mg de clonacepam/rivotril
yo tomo 300mg de pregabalina
yo tomo 20mg deolancepina
yo tomo un tripitzo y una paroxetina y artane


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

@xilebo aparte me he tragado ya las pastillas que tenia para mañana asi que voy con el doble que aparezce en los datos dados


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @xilebo aparte me he tragado ya las pastillas que tenia para mañana asi que voy con el doble que aparezce en los datos dados



Madre mia como vas, ponte un cojin al lado de la silla esta noche  pero no te dijo el psiquiatra que controlaras las dosis de la medicacion? ten cuidado con tanta pastilla


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia como vas, ponte un cojin al lado de la silla esta noche  pero no te dijo el psiquiatra que controlaras las dosis de la medicacion? ten cuidado con tanta pastilla



si me van a ingresar un minimo de 5 o 6 meses,asi que me la suda rokeare todo lo que pueda hasta entrar


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> si me van a ingresar un minimo de 5 o 6 meses,asi que me la suda rokeare todo lo que pueda hasta entrar



Para lo que te queda ir al convento, te cagas dentro  pero como sigas rokeando a ese ritmo, creo que no llegaras a la entrada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Esta la jenni húmeda por la lluvia en la película en este momento....


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para lo que te queda ir al convento, te cagas dentro  pero como sigas rokeando a ese ritmo, creo que no llegaras a la entrada



habra algun momento en que dejarlo todo esta claro que el dinero quem e llega es siuempre para juego pienso antews en el juego que que en la droga


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta la jenni húmeda por la lluvia en la película en este momento....



No te toques


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No te toques



no se me levanta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Esta escena es una de las mejores de la película, una gran interpretación llena de matices:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso cómo funciona? Te tienen que mandar un privado con las preguntas??



Era un kahoot. Te mandaban un link.


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no se me levanta



Se lo decia a obiwan  



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta escena es una de las mejores de la película, una gran interpretación llena de matices:



Totalmente de acuerdo, digna de un oscar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Era un kahoot. Te mandaban un link.



Nada, he visto que el concurso no era limpio, tendré que crear mi propio concurso de cultura.


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se lo decia a obiwan
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo, digna de un oscar



yo las digo os voy apercutir


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Era un kahoot. Te mandaban un link.



hechamos un kahoot?


----------



## atasco (17 Ene 2022)

kahoot


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

1995 de lo mejor de jhon Williams:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Curioso que en el 94 no fueran nominadas a los Óscar en BSO ni el piano de Michael nyman ni pesadilla antes de Navidad que es el mejor trabajo de elfman.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

1994 Ghost in the Shell:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Vamos arrancando el día gañanes.


----------



## 2B-san (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos arrancando el día gañanes.



aun estoy en domingo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> aun estoy en domingo



Tu siempre estás en domingo.


----------



## melf (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Curioso que en el 94 no fueran nominadas a los Óscar en BSO ni el piano de Michael nyman ni pesadilla antes de Navidad que es el mejor trabajo de elfman.



Al piano le pesaba el lastre de lo bodriazo que era la pelicula. Estar tupido a cocaina, para aguantar semejante basura, no es la mejor condicion para apreciar esa banda sonora.

Le pegaba mas algo asi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Al piano le pesaba el lastre de lo bodriazo que era la pelicula. Estar tupido a cocaina, para aguantar semejante basura, no es la mejor condicion para apreciar esa banda sonora.
> 
> Le pegaba mas algo asi




A mí la película me parece que tiene un nivel muy alto en toda sus apartados.


----------



## melf (17 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí la película me parece que tiene un nivel muy alto en toda sus apartados.



Destacando especialmente en el de aburrimiento    

La verdad es que la vi ya hace muchos años y no recuerdo nada, pero descarto totalmente volverla a ver. El otro dia me puse El poder del perro y no vuelvo a ver algo de Jane Campion aunque me maten.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Ene 2022)

*Roy Jones Jr. - Félix "tito" Trinidad (2008)*



*Félix "Tito" Trinidad.*

El propio nombre ya te indica que no tiró por ingeniería de caminos, precisamente.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Ene 2022)

*Esto es una entrada buena, joder. Al nivel de las de Floyd Mayweather procesionando o la de Mike Tyson con la música de DMX.*

Entrance de Julio César Chávez ante Héctor "Macho" Camacho, si no recuerdo mal.

*Viva México.*


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Ene 2022)

Pero no solo veo bocseo. También hay veces que veo unas buenas Desokupaciones.

@Sick Sad World estaría muy agustito con esta cuadrilla.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Ene 2022)

Esta es, sin ninguna duda, una de las mejores escenas de Scarface. Frank le dice a Tony "Que es un cerdo y que no va a volar alto".

Aquí ya se empieza a ver quién es quién en este drama negro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esta es, sin ninguna duda, una de las mejores escenas de Scarface. Frank le dice a Tony "Que es un cerdo y que no va a volar alto".
> 
> Aquí ya se empieza a ver quién es quién en este drama negro.




De scarface lo que siempre.me ha tirado para atrás es su final, me parece tan serie b cutre que me produce dudas.


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> kahoot



Eso es muy moderno para Obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches amigos.

Tu kere walkman?

Yo tener de todo, Samsung, Panasonic, di todo amego.

Comienzan las noches en burbuja amegos.

Os invoco y hoy le damos a BSO ORQUESTADAS 85-90.



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (17 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>




La historia ya era de mediados de los 89? Yo siempre pensé que era de principios, menudo temazo mas nostálgico.


----------



## melf (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La historia ya era de mediados de los 89? Yo siempre pensé que era de principios, menudo temazo mas nostálgico.



Es verdad, es principios de los 80, me cole un poco, pero bueno es un temazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad, es principios de los 80, me cole un poco, pero bueno es un temazo




Menuda hostia a la patata me dio escuchar la canción en el último capítulo de la tercera temporada de stranger things.


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda hostia a la patata me dio escuchar la canción en el último capítulo de la tercera temporada de stranger things.



Ya te digo, pues la cuarta temporada de stranger things viene este verano ya en teoria, se ha hecho de rogar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, pues la cuarta temporada de stranger things viene este verano ya en teoria, se ha hecho de rogar




Joder si los chavales ya tiene 18 tacos no


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si los chavales ya tiene 18 tacos no



Pues lo acabo de mirar, algunos tienen ya 19 o 20 años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

Estoy intentando buscar la serie del chicky en movistar


----------



## melf (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si los chavales ya tiene 18 tacos no



Y que mas da? Ahi estaban los de Sensacion de vivir o al Salir de clase con mas años que Matusalen y todavia en el instituto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Y que mas da? Ahi estaban los de Sensacion de vivir o al Salir de clase con mas años que Matusalen y todavia en el instituto.




A mí me hizo gracia la primera temporada y parte de la segunda, la tercera se me hizo muy bola.


----------



## melf (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí me hizo gracia la primera temporada y parte de la segunda, la tercera se me hizo muy bola.



Al principio tuvo su gracia, pero segun fueron estirando el chicle se vio que aquello no daba mas de si.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

*1988 no es muy recordada pero a mí me gusta 





*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

1989 la mejor banda sonora de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

La vida continúa camaradas 85-90 BSO.

Vamos preparando la siguiente entrevista como siempre en exclusiva y primicia mundial @Edge2 prepárate que la semana que viene sales.

Vamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta arrascarte los pliegues de los huevos?.

Te pones cubitos de hielo en los pezones?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Invicamos :

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Ene 2022)

Hong Kong va a sacrificar 2.000 hámsters sospechosos de haber causado un brote de COVID: lo que sabemos ahora sobre animales y coronavirus


Cuando hace apenas unos días, una dependienta de una tienda de mascotas de Hong-Kong empezó a sentirse mal y a mostrar los primeros síntomas del covid, nadie...




www.xataka.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

Me salen textos un poco raros al postear y no me permite a veces subir contenido:

1989 Akira BSO


----------



## melf (18 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 1989 la mejor banda sonora de la historia:



No he sido capaz de verla, ni creo que lo haga nunca. Tiene algo que me provoca un fuerte rechazo.


----------



## xilebo (18 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hong Kong va a sacrificar 2.000 hámsters sospechosos de haber causado un brote de COVID: lo que sabemos ahora sobre animales y coronavirus
> 
> 
> Cuando hace apenas unos días, una dependienta de una tienda de mascotas de Hong-Kong empezó a sentirse mal y a mostrar los primeros síntomas del covid, nadie...
> ...



Menos mal que nuestro presidente Obiwan esta vacunado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hong Kong va a sacrificar 2.000 hámsters sospechosos de haber causado un brote de COVID: lo que sabemos ahora sobre animales y coronavirus
> 
> 
> Cuando hace apenas unos días, una dependienta de una tienda de mascotas de Hong-Kong empezó a sentirse mal y a mostrar los primeros síntomas del covid, nadie...
> ...




Hijosdefruta!!!!!!!!!


melf dijo:


> No he sido capaz de verla, ni creo que lo haga nunca. Tiene algo que me provoca un fuerte rechazo.




Que es lo que te provoca rechazo?

Es una gran película con uno de los mejores finales de la historia del cine, vamos es una película pensada para cinéfilos.


----------



## melf (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hijosdefruta!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No lo se muy bien. En primer lugar la cara del crio me da muy mal rollo y luego no se si es la estetica o algun trailer, que me tiene pinta de ser uno de los grandes rollazos de la historia del cine.

Por lo visto hasta ahora, me parece que tu concepto y el mio de mejor final difieren bastante.


----------



## atasco (19 Ene 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui
?


----------



## atasco (19 Ene 2022)

NADA JUGANDO Vaalorant hasta que me caiga de la silla al subirme las 7 pastis que me tomo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Ene 2022)

Saludos nocturnos


----------



## atasco (19 Ene 2022)

sip y csgo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Sigo con problemas para postear, tengo que citar para que me deje postear en el hilo o si pasan variados mensajes ya si me deja postear, en fin.

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Si exacto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Joder pues qué gracia, supongo que no deja postear de forma seguida o no sé dónde estará el error.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Ene 2022)

Voy a exponer una de las reflexiones más ambiciosas en lo personal en este hilo. Muchos no respondereis porque no tendréis nada que decir, pero si al menos sirve a una persona, me doy por satisfecho.

El hombre, subconscientemente busca romper sus cadenas y un poco de sufrimiento. Nunca mucho dolor, eso espatologia, pero lo justo, CASI TODOS.

Cuando una actividad tiene un 100% de cosas buenas la terminas incorporando como hábito y la disfrutas casi en tu día a día. El ejemplo claro es la lectura o la música.

En el momento en que todo es malo, o prácticamente todo, terminas desechando eso tarde o temprano. Dependerá de cuando te des cuenta de que no te puede llegar a aportar nada.

*Pero, y ESTO ES LO INTERESANTE. Cuando una actividad tiene un 70% bueno y otro 30% malo?* Ahh amigos. Eso es lo que interpela a nuestro yo más primario y nuestro ego. Nos mantiene vivos, nos genera adicción y de aquí vienen las mejores experiencias de nuestras vidas. *ESTE TRAGO, CON SU TOQUE JUSTO DE AMARGURA, ES UN PUNTO DE NO RETORNO EMOCIONAL.*

En estas situaciones, el aliciente es disfrutar del 70% y doblegar el otro 30% y darle sentido a nuestra forma de ser. Queremos superar unas cosas para hacer más fáciles otras de nuestro día a día.

En las discotecas nos lo pasamos bien, pero ese 30% son los miedos y todo eso. Y cuando te terminas ligando y follando a una, joder, sentirse Dios es poco. Enhorabuena, al menos una noche, has ganado al casino.

Otro ejemplo es el Camino de Santiago y esto lo sé también de primera mano. Ves paisajes bonitos, conoces mucha gente, risas, etc. Pero y decirle a tus piernas que "adelante, hoy quedan 25 km de etapa"? Sentir el dolor de los primeros dos kilómetros, como cuando empiezas a andar mal con una pierna, vas cogiendo vicio en la otra, etc. Y las caras, amigos, las caras.

Pues eso, en esta reflexión tenéis gran parte de la vida descubierta.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder pues qué gracia, supongo que no deja postear de forma seguida o no sé dónde estará el error.



Es un aviso de Calopez que estas posteando mucho y necesitas un descanso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es un aviso de Calopez que estas posteando mucho y necesitas un descanso




Si, parece que le han llegado rumores del crecimiento exponencial del partido reformista y quiere silenciarnos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sigo con problemas para postear, tengo que citar para que me deje postear en el hilo o si pasan variados mensajes ya si me deja postear, en fin.
> 
> Buenos días gañanes.



El foro va perfectamente. Es la proteína spike esa, que te está comiendo el cerebro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El foro va perfectamente. Es la proteína spike esa, que te está comiendo el cerebro.



A @Sick Sad World le pasaba lo mismo,.le salía el mismo mensaje.

Muy posiblemente sea alguna treta de @Pajarotto , ahora que hemos desenmascarado a su doble agente @SNB Superstar


----------



## Pajarotto (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A @Sick Sad World le pasaba lo mismo,.le salía el mismo mensaje.
> 
> Muy posiblemente sea alguna treta de @Pajarotto , ahora que hemos desenmascarado a su doble agente @SNB Superstar



¿Alguien puede hacer que me olvide plox? Algo se tiene que poder hacer contra este acoso y derribo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Alguien puede hacer que me olvide plox? Algo se tiene que poder hacer contra este acoso y derribo.




La alianza de civilizaciones oficialmente está rota, olvídate de croosovers, colaboraciones y alianzas de cara a la gran guerra civil del foro, te retiro el salvoconducto.

Rescindo unilateralmente los acuerdos de no agresión.

Los reformistas gobernaremos solos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A @Sick Sad World le pasaba lo mismo,.le salía el mismo mensaje.
> 
> Muy posiblemente sea alguna treta de @Pajarotto , ahora que hemos desenmascarado a su doble agente @SNB Superstar



Puede ser. Recuerda que Pajarotto es, en realidad, un ciborg.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A @Sick Sad World le pasaba lo mismo,.le salía el mismo mensaje.
> 
> Muy posiblemente sea alguna treta de @Pajarotto , ahora que hemos desenmascarado a su doble agente @SNB Superstar



Imagenes exclusivas del doble agente snb superstar


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Ene 2022)

*Que hacéis en este foro destruyendo los pocos sensores que os pueden quedar de dopamina? No hablemos ya de los que se conectan varias veces al día.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Vamos arrancando con la entradilla:

Crees que la ps5 es mejor que la Xbox series?.

Prefieres pagar 80 euros por un juego antes que 12 por Game pass?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Herramienta que nunca nadie uso, quien engañaría con la patente, en que año salió en España?.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Herramienta que nunca nadie uso, quien engañaría con la patente, en que año salió en España?.



Fue en los comienzos de los 80 en pruebas y ya fijo a partir de 1988, joee yo lo utilizaba un monton el teletexto, para leer noticias, ver la programacion de canales, era util en aquella epoca hasta que llego internet ya


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Os pido perdón porque os he tenido muy abandonaditos en los últimos tiempos.
> 
> Estaba llevando a cabo profundas reflexiones escatológicas.



Te lo perdonamos y que conclusiones has sacado de tus reflexiones escatologicas ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fue en los comienzos de los 80 en pruebas y ya fijo a partir de 1988, joee yo lo utilizaba un monton el teletexto, para leer noticias, ver la programacion de canales, era util en aquella epoca hasta que llego internet ya




Por mi casa había una revista que se llamaba tp era pequeña y es lo que nos servia para conocer la programación.
Una vez use el teletexto, 5 minutos hasta cargar la cifra numérica para ver lo que quería, era un horror.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que vosotros vendréis al cielo conmigo.
> 
> BIENVENIDOS AL APOCALIPSIS DE SAN JUAN.




Menuda tela, que as andado haciendo estos días, en la protectora de perros?.


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por mi casa había una revista que se llamaba tp era pequeña y es lo que nos servia para conocer la programación.
> Una vez use el teletexto, 5 minutos hasta cargar la cifra numérica para ver lo que quería, era un horror.



Sii recuerdo aquella revista, se vendia como churros y venia toda la programacion y cotilleos creo. Pues el teletexto era muy facil de utilizar, solo cargar la pagina que querias ver dando a las cifras y era muy rapido buscando, tardaba poco. No se que problemas tenias tu, falta de practica seria, un hamster tiene muy fino las manos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Ostras pues aguanto hasta 2018, pensé que ya en los 2000 no existía:


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostras pues aguanto hasta 2018, pensé que ya en los 2000 no existía:



Pues si que aguanto ya eso, hasta 2018, un poco mas y le pilla la pandemia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Ahora que os pillo a ambos por aquí @Epsilon69 y @xilebo Os adelanto que mañana la temática será postear un mensaje con las drogas que hemos tomado a lo largo de nuestras vidas.

Temática drogas!!!!


----------



## xilebo (19 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora que os pillo a ambos por aquí @Epsilon69 y @xilebo Os adelanto que mañana la temática será postear un mensaje con las drogas que hemos tomado a lo largo de nuestras vidas.
> 
> Temática drogas!!!!



Muy bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ene 2022)

Mañana a partir de las 23:00h comienza la temática.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana a partir de las 23:00h comienza la temática.



Vamos a invocar al ministro de la droga @atasco para mañana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *MI DROGA ERES TÚ.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912593
> *



Que bonito es entrar en el foro y sentir tus muestras de amor te voy a poner un video de esos que te gustan como muestra de mi afecto.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que bonito es entrar en el foro y sentir tus muestras de amor te voy a poner un video de esos que te gustan como muestra de mi afecto.


----------



## escalador (20 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Voy a exponer una de las reflexiones más ambiciosas en lo personal en este hilo. Muchos no respondereis porque no tendréis nada que decir, pero si al menos sirve a una persona, me doy por satisfecho.
> 
> El hombre, subconscientemente busca romper sus cadenas y un poco de sufrimiento. Nunca mucho dolor, eso espatologia, pero lo justo, CASI TODOS.
> 
> ...



Como el amargo cacao, cuando se le añade el azucar suficiente para hacerlo comestible, resulta adictivo y la gemte se engancha. Todo lo amargo funciona así, una pizca de dulzor y engancha.El café no sé porque no tomado nunca.

El Camino de Santiago... que recuerdos. Lo hice en un momento muy muy bajo de mi vida despues de un accidente, lo decidí en 3 días estando muy bajo fisica y mentalmente y acabé haciendo 40 km al día con maximo de 55 km en un dia. Me enamoré, conocí gente y lo pasé genial. Fui deprimido y toqué el cielo en esa experiencia. Otra vez mezcla de amargor con la miel de la vida.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *MI DROGA ERES TÚ.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 912593
> *


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Obiwanchernobil dijo:
> 
> 
> > Ostras pues aguanto hasta 2018, pensé que ya en los 2000 no existía:
> ...




Es que de hecho le pilló:









Adiós a la prensa televisiva: las míticas revistas TP y Supertele echan el cierre


Hearst España ha decidido que las revistas TP, Supertele y Telenovela desaparezcan de los kioscos y se queden únicamente en versión online. Nuevo mazazo para la prensa en papel en España y para los que durante años seguían toda la actualidad televisiva a través de las revistas Teleprograma (TP)...




www.eltelevisero.com


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Siempre me dio buen rollo esta canción.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

​


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> ​



Temazo.

No se qué pasa, pero no me deja responder dos veces seguidas ni citar r dos veces seguidas, así que me es imposible colgar cosas seguidas.

Comienza la censura contra los reformistas parece ser.


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Temazo.
> 
> No se qué pasa, pero no me deja responder dos veces seguidas ni citar r dos veces seguidas, así que me es imposible colgar cosas seguidas.
> 
> Comienza la censura contra los reformistas parece ser.



Si lleva así varios días ya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

ciberecovero dijo:


> Si lleva así varios días ya



Gracias por la info, aprovecho para postear, ya que esto iba de BSO, en el 88 está pedazo de maravilla ganó el Óscar a mejor BSO:


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Temazo.
> 
> No se qué pasa, pero no me deja responder dos veces seguidas ni citar r dos veces seguidas, así que me es imposible colgar cosas seguidas.
> 
> Comienza la censura contra los reformistas parece ser.



Pues tienes al pueblo preparado para el ataque cuando digas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ene 2022)

Queréis bumpear el foro y eso Calopez no lo va permitir...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues tienes al pueblo preparado para el ataque cuando digas




Sigo aprovechando vuestros mensajes para poder postear, gracias ministro de exteriores y relaciones internacionales con otro foros.

1987:


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ciberecovero dijo:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




Otro catalán parecido:

​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fue en los comienzos de los 80 en pruebas y ya fijo a partir de 1988, joee yo lo utilizaba un monton el teletexto, para leer noticias, ver la programacion de canales, era util en aquella epoca hasta que llego internet ya



Obi era un crío y ya le pilló internet. Para los más viejos teletexto sí que fue algo útil.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Obi era un crío y ya le pilló internet. Para los más viejos teletexto sí que fue algo útil.



Como que podíamos leer los titulares de todos los periódicos gratis. Era inaudito!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ostras pues aguanto hasta 2018, pensé que ya en los 2000 no existía:



Las charos no usan internet.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ene 2022)

Saben como tratarlas, no hay duda...(estoy saltando de un hilo a otro)...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, nos han jodido el hilo con la mierda esa del límite de posteos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Claramente es una norma para acallar a los reformistas, no estábamos haciendo con el foro poco a poco y eso no gustaba a las altas esferas.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Normal, es una cancion pegadiza, la chica es una mina de oro: cancion que saca, es un pelotazo. Encima que son canciones alegres y marchosas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Joder ahora tengo que esperar a que escribáis para poder escribir yo tambien

Recordemos que está noche es la gran noche temática de las drogas.


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder ahora tengo que esperar a que escribáis para poder escribir yo tambien
> 
> Recordemos que está noche es la gran noche temática de las drogas.



Menos mal que siempre hay alguien que escribe en este hilo  atasco ayer ni aparecio, se estara preparando bien para esta noche de las drogas jejejej


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vamos a invocar al ministro de la droga @atasco para mañana



hay asamblea de ministros?
cuales son la duda sobre nuestra la droga?


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Menos mal que siempre hay alguien que escribe en este hilo  atasco ayer ni aparecio, se estara preparando bien para esta noche de las drogas jejejej



estado de mudanzas no espereis que este siempre conectado 24-7 horas para atender todos los casos de drogas


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hay asamblea de ministros?
> cuales son la duda sobre nuestra la droga?



Siii esta noche hay asamblea. Conectate a partir de las 23, habra una tematica sobre drogas, nos puedes tu ilustrar bastante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii esta noche hay asamblea. Conectate a partir de las 23, habra una tematica sobre drogas, nos puedes tu ilustrar bastante




Debo de tener a alguien en el ignore sin darme cuenta o el a mi, donde miro eso? no se con quién hablas...

Tal como anuncia @xilebo esta es la gran noche de las drogas!!!!!!

Confesiones del mundo de la droga!!!!!

Esta noche a partir de las 23:00 en los nocturnos de burbuja...

Voy a poner un video de perrillos que hace tiempo que no pongo ninguno y no quiero que @Epsilon69 este triste:


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Debo de tener a alguien en el ignore sin darme cuenta o el a mi, donde miro eso? no se con quién hablas...
> 
> Tal como anuncia @xilebo esta es la gran noche de las drogas!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hostia, no jodas, que tienes en el ignore al forero atasco ?  con el estaba hablando, lo habia citado, pero si el chaval es un santo, no muerde, solo duerme jejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia, no jodas, que tienes en el ignore al forero atasco ?  con el estaba hablando, lo habia citado, pero si el chaval es un santo, no muerde, solo duerme jejeje




Parece que por error le metí en el ignore


----------



## xilebo (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que por error le metí en el ignore



Jajajajaja pues quitalo, si no esta noche vas a leer pocos mensajes de el, escribe poco en el foro


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii esta noche hay asamblea. Conectate a partir de las 23, habra una tematica sobre drogas, nos puedes tu ilustrar bastante



de acuerdo en un par de horas os leo de mientra me meto


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Pero hijos de pvta, vosotros teletravagais o qué?

A las 23H ya me parece tarde casi todos los días y si te pones a forear o ver algo antes, pues te duermes antes.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

Hong Kong sacrificará 2.000 hámsteres y otras mascotas por miedo al contagio de coronavirus a humanos


La decisión, tomada tras el positivo de siete animales en una tienda y la infección de dos personas, ha suscitado furia entre la población de la antigua colonia británica




elpais.com


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

*Que ela veio quente e hoje eu 'to fervendo
Que ela veio quente, hoje eu 'to fervendo
Quer desafiar, num 'to entendendo
Mexeu com o R7 vai voltar com a xota ardendo (vai)*

*Que o Helipa é baile de favela
Que a Marconi é baile de favela
E a São Rafael é baile de favela
E os menor preparado pra foder com a xota dela (vai)*


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

¿Cómo te llamas, baby?
Desde que te vi supe que eras pa' mí
Dile a tus amigas que andamo' ready
Esto lo seguimo' en el after party
¿Cómo te llamas, baby?

Desde que te vi supe que eras pa' mí
Dile a tus amigas que andamo' ready (¡Sube!)
Esto lo seguimo' en el after party


*Con calma, yo quiero ver cómo ella lo menea
Mueve ese poom-poom, girl
Es un asesina, cuando baila quiere que to' el mundo la vea
I like your poom-poom, girl (Sube, sube)*
*
*
*Con calma, yo quiero ver cómo ella lo menea
Mueve ese poom-poom, girl
Tiene adrenalina, en medio 'e la pista, vente, hazme lo que sea
I like your poom-poom, girl (¡Hey!)*


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hong Kong sacrificará 2.000 hámsteres y otras mascotas por miedo al contagio de coronavirus a humanos
> 
> 
> La decisión, tomada tras el positivo de siete animales en una tienda y la infección de dos personas, ha suscitado furia entre la población de la antigua colonia británica
> ...



@Obiwanchernobil , ánimo.

Aquí siempre estarás en nuestro Heart.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Puto Jaster de los cojones, que pone lo de las drojas a las 23H porque está jugando el Barça. Pues veréis como haya prórroga...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Puto Jaster de los cojones, que pone lo de las drojas a las 23H porque está jugando el Barça. Pues veréis como haya prórroga...




      no joder siempre empiezo a las 23:00


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> no joder siempre empiezo a las 23:00



A qué hora te vas a la cama?

Qué haces con tu vida al día siguiente?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A qué hora te vas a la cama?
> 
> Qué haces con tu vida al día siguiente?




Estos días me duermo a las 1:30 y me levanto a las 8:30.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos días me duermo a las 1:30 y me levanto a las 8:30.



Y cuando ves series/lees/escuxas música?

Porque sabemos que, precisamente, de 20H a 1.30H, NO.

Lo dicho: O teletravagas o eres un Cyborg.


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)




----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

a partir de las doce habro streem pasaros a saludar


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



la foto artistica del año?


----------



## Edge2 (20 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> la foto artistica del año?



Mira su culo, entiendes el sentido de la vida?


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

por favor a los demas ministro los llamo, ya. para que nadie llegue tarde.
solo aviso


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mira su culo, entiendes el sentido de la vida?



es redondo
en mis tiempos de mozo conseguia mazo de fotos de bikins y y en ropa interio, creci y las borre y no volvi a pedir mas igual mi maxima de alfa fue cuando hablaba con 10 chicas ala vez, no consegui nada en particular pero tenia alas chortina to rotas


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

se habre la veda como cuando se empieza a drogar se dice se habre la veda en el sentido de perder todo el control de drogas y demases


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> no joder siempre empiezo a las 23:00



oye tu modera anda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

Camaradas, consorte, vicepresidentes y ministros, esta noche es especial, también lo es porque con las nuevas normas del foro en tus mismos hilos no puedes postear dos veces seguidas....

*HOY ES LA NOCHE TEMATICA DE LAS DROGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!.


CADA UNO POSTEA SU BIOGRAFIA DE DROGAS, EDAD DE CONSUMO, TIPO DE DROGAS, EFECTO Y DURACION DEL TIEMPO QUE ESTUVISTEIS TOMANDOLAS.
*
*HOY LA ENTRADILLA CORRE A CARGO DEL VICEPRESIDENTE @Libertyforall *


INVOCAMOS:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

yo empeze con los porro a los 13 y a los 14 con farlopa.. y la deje hasta los 19 sque volvi a drogarme seguidamente despues de la desenmtoxicacion de 2 años o l3 años sin consumir nada ni droga nio alkol
una recaida pero ya no tengo dependencia


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

lo unico que no he probado ha sido heroina, dmt, ayaguasca y no de esas seudo drogas que traen de holanda


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

tarde 2 o 3 años en dejar todo eso si me fumaba un paquete al diaç


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo empeze con los porro a los 13 y a los 14 con farlopa.. y la deje hasta los 19 sque volvi a drogarme seguidamente despues de la desenmtoxicacion de 2 años o l3 años sin consumir nada ni droga nio alkol
> una recaida pero ya no tengo dependencia




14 años cocaína???


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 14 años cocaína???



pues claro me movia por sitios y personas peligrosas la coca era colombiana sin cortar y era amarillla y humeda esnife y sin darme cueta me estva mordiendo el labio continua mente


----------



## atasco (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 14 años cocaína???



bueno veo que los demas ministro no han aparecido cierro hilo y me voy de stram


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

A los 16 años me pille mi primera cogorza, ese día le toque las tetas a María.

Por esos años más o menos entró el tabaco también en mi vida, era seña de identidad de ser un alfa.

El alcohol lo mantuve de vez en cuando hasta los 24 más o menos, el tabaco hasta hace 3 años.

Durante mis cogorzas he realizado actos innombrables como embestir a alguna obesa y después contar que era una curvy

Mi historia de drogas a sido corta.


----------



## escalador (20 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A los 16 años me pille mi primera cogorza, ese día le toque las tetas a María.
> 
> Por esos años más o menos entró el tabaco también en mi vida, era seña de identidad de ser un alfa.
> 
> ...





Qué pronto dejaste el alcohol... Pero si embestir a una Venus de Willendorf es un auténtico ritual iniciatico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Qué pronto dejaste el alcohol... embestir a una Venus de Willendorf es un auténtico ritual iniciatico.



Venga cabrones id soltando


----------



## escalador (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga cabrones id soltando




Yo soy antidrogas 100%. Sin ánimo de hacer crítica ni de cortar el rollo, no me gusta eso de normalizar el consumo o ver quién ha consumido más como si eso significara ser más hombre o haber tenido una vida más interesante.

Dicho esto, al lio. La primera cogorza la pillé con 12 años en unas fiestas de pueblo, me escapé a la caseta de los mayores y bebi lo que tenian que era algo de malibu piña pa las nenas y algo licor 43 pa los hombres.
Luego empecé a salir con 15 y 16 y recuerdo que me ponia fino siempre con un amigo a chupitos de TGV y alternaba las resacas con el insti, el bachiller y la liga de balonmano, buenos años me sentía un puto toro. El tabaco lo probe, y el hachis y la maria tb pero nunca me gustaron, no me hacia pasarmelo bien y estar achispado, me hacia sentir un puto tirado
Luego a partir de los 18 ya fuera de casa tuve una mala epoca de juntarme con distintos tipos de compañias, y con cierto grupo consumiamos cocaina y hacer otras cosas, pero dure unos meses y no mas, siempre tuve cabeza para escoger las amistades, yo creo que fue solo curiosidad y morbo. Desde los 20 que yo ahora mismo recuerde solo alcohol. Y desde que empecé a trabajar solo una copa algunas noches pars relajarme o si quedo con algun amigo nos tomamos unas cervezas o lo que surja y ya.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> bueno veo que los demas ministro no han aparecido cierro hilo y me voy de stram



Noooooooooo te vayas, es que hubo prorroga en el partido de copa del rey entre bilbao y barcelona, y llegamos tarde. Menudo subidon con la victoria en la prorroga del madrid y derrota del barcelona, voy a topeeeeeeeee


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Yo soy antidrogas 100%. Sin ánimo de hacer crítica ni de cortar el rollo, no me gusta eso de normalizar el consumo o ver quién ha consumido más como si eso significara ser más hombre o haber tenido una vida más interesante.
> 
> Dicho esto, al lio. La primera cogorza la pillé con 12 años en unas fiestas de pueblo, me escapé a la caseta de los mayores y bebi lo que tenian que era algo de malibu piña pa las nenas y algo licor 43 pa los hombres.
> Luego empecé a salir con 15 y 16 y recuerdo que me ponia fino siempre con un amigo a chupitos de TGV y alternaba las resacas con el insti, el bachiller y la liga de balonmano, buenos años me sentía un puto toro. El tabaco lo probe, y el hachis y la maria tb pero nunca me gustaron, no me hacia pasarmelo bien y estar achispado, me hacia sentir un puto tirado
> Luego a partir de los 18 ya fuera de casa tuve una mala epoca de juntarme con distintos tipos de compañias, y con cierto grupo consumiamos cocaina y hacer otras cosas, pero dure unos meses y no mas. Desde los 20 que yo ahora mismo recuerde solo alcohol. Y desde que empecé a trabajar solo una copa algunas noches pars relajarme o si quedo con algun amigo nos tomamos unas cervezas o lo que surja y ya.




Yo los porros nunca los probé, lo típico que tienes amigos que fuman y el olor me daba bastante asco.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo los porros nunca los probé, lo típico que tienes amigos que fuman y el olor me daba bastante asco.



A mi me pasaba igual, no podia soportar ese olor, encima se nota a leguas, es horroroso. Mis amigos lo fumaban, pero nunca los probe. Yo con 18 años y primer año universitario fue cuando me desmadre: salia de martes a sabado, alcohol por un tubo, me bebia hasta el agua de los floreros  luego con el tabaco tuve otra epoca,..... y drogas las vi de pasada porque era facil de conseguir, pero no me hacia gracia ya ver como se quedaba la gente con esos chutes. Y bueno con el tiempo ya me fui calmando, me quite de tabaco, y beber ya menos, el cuerpo no es el mismo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A mi me pasaba igual, no podia soportar ese olor, encima se nota a leguas, es horroroso. Mis amigos lo fumaban, pero nunca los probe. Yo con 18 años y primer año universitario fue cuando me desmadre: salia de martes a sabado, alcohol por un tubo, me bebia hasta el agua de los floreros  luego con el tabaco tuve otra epoca,..... y drogas las vi de pasada porque era facil de conseguir, pero no me hacia gracia ya ver como se quedaba la gente con esos chutes. Y bueno con el tiempo ya me fui calmando, me quite de tabaco, y beber ya menos, el cuerpo no es el mismo




Joder nos está quedando un hilo antidrogas al final


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder nos está quedando un hilo antidrogas al final




Total jajajajajaja joe se nos ha ido el experto y ministro de las drogas el forero y mejor persona @atasco


----------



## escalador (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder nos está quedando un hilo antidrogas al final



Espérate a que @Epsilon69 y @Sick Sad World abran la veda 

@atasco vuelve y cuentanos mas que nos has dejado amedias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Espérate a que @Epsilon69 y @Sick Sad World abran la veda
> 
> @atasco vuelve y cuentanos mas que nos has dejado amedias




Si yo creo que entre @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall y @Epsilon69 les da para varias páginas sobre el tema


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si yo creo que entre @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall y @Epsilon69 les da para varias páginas sobre el tema



O un hilo entero para ellos solo jajajajaja


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si yo creo que entre @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall y @Epsilon69 les da para varias páginas sobre el tema



Pasate por el hilo del barcelona q han puesto un velatorio por el titulo perdido de copa


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Ene 2022)

MI biografía con las drogas es para estudio de medicina cuando mi cuerpo deje de albergar a mi alma ...no sé cómo resistió lo que le metí a lo largo de mi larga vida .


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

hola uq tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> O un hilo entero para ellos solo jajajajaja



a ver que pasa jo putas


----------



## Abrojo (21 Ene 2022)

una vez olí humo de porro

y ya


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> una vez olí humo de porro
> 
> y ya



di no a las drogas


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

no me he caido de la silla pero noose cuando me he quedado dormido


----------



## Tamyiusu (21 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pues claro me movia por sitios y personas peligrosas la coca era colombiana sin cortar y era amarillla y humeda esnife y sin darme cueta me estva mordiendo el labio continua mente



Eso no era speed?


----------



## melf (21 Ene 2022)

Mi primera borrachera a los 14, en una excursion del colegio. Luego he alternado temporadas de beber saliendo con los amigos, con temporadas de no probarlo y ahora de vez en cuando me puedo tomar una copa o beber una cerveza.
La cocaina una vez con veintimuchos o treinta y pocos, una noche de excesos, me parecio una mierda y nunca mas.
Tabaco, porros y demas, nunca.


----------



## Tamyiusu (21 Ene 2022)

Ese antro estaba por alicante?


----------



## elmastonto (21 Ene 2022)

El alcohol siempre me ha parecido una mierda, cuando empezaba a salir era el raro en mi grupo de amigos por no gustarme su efecto y pasar de emborracharme. Más adelante descubrí el GHB y eso ya era otra historia, con la dosis adecuada el efecto que produce es exquisito y sin resaca. Para mí como droga recreativa es casi perfecta, además de ser una molécula presente en el cuerpo de forma natural y que éste reconoce como tal.

Fumar me ocurre lo mismo que el alcohol, no me gusta nada. Afortunadamente los efectos de la marihuana se pueden conseguir igualmente a través de concentrados de forma oral. Como todas las drogas, en las circunstancias adecuadas con amigos, o incluso para follar, es un buen aditivo. Además del thc tiene infinidad de componentes, terpenos, canabinoides... etc que en sinergia tienen propiedades antioxidantes, anticancerígenas y antiinflamatorias.

Como sustancia psicodélica, me gustan los hongos. Su componente psicoactivo, la psilocibina, tiene unos efectos alucinógenos que te hacen sentir en absoluta sinergia y conexión con la naturaleza, aparte de que fomenta pensamientos de introspección.

Disociativas, ya de forma puramente recreativa, el mxe en la época que era fácimente accesible, es quizá la sustancia de entre las anteriores que menos he usado, pero cuyo efecto más me ha sorprendido e impresionado, para bien. La experiencia más increíble y difícil de describir me la ha ofrecido la metoxetamina. Lástima que ya no se encuentre fácilmente (o quizá mejor). Pero es de esas pocas sustancias (quizá junto con el mdma) que recomendaría experimentar al menos una vez en la vida.


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

Tamyiusu dijo:


> Eso no era speed?



el spid es pasta blanca y la coca sin cortar sy sin tratar es pastosa y amarila hasta que se seca completamente


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> el spid es pasta blanca y la coca sin cortar sy sin tratar es pastosa y amarila hasta que se seca completamente



Lo dicho, este es un hilo de descerebrados. No dejan dormir a la gente y el jaster me cita cuando estoy en la cama.

Me he despertado a las 2.30H .

Ayer tuve un día bastante bueno en el trabajo, pero de mucho estrés. Yo creo que me fui a la cama entero, como un toro sin pasar por varas.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

elmastonto dijo:


> El alcohol siempre me ha parecido una mierda, cuando empezaba a salir era el raro en mi grupo de amigos por no gustarme su efecto y pasar de emborracharme. Más adelante descubrí el GHB y eso ya era otra historia, con la dosis adecuada el efecto que produce es exquisito y sin resaca. Para mí como droga recreativa es casi perfecta, además de ser una molécula presente en el cuerpo de forma natural y que éste reconoce como tal.
> 
> Fumar me ocurre lo mismo que el alcohol, no me gusta nada. Afortunadamente los efectos de la marihuana se pueden conseguir igualmente a través de concentrados de forma oral. Como todas las drogas, en las circunstancias adecuadas con amigos, o incluso para follar, es un buen aditivo. Además del thc tiene infinidad de componentes, terpenos, canabinoides... etc que en sinergia y tienen propiedades antioxidantes, anticancerígenas y antiinflamatorias.
> 
> ...



Pues yo puedo contar las veces que me he puesto pedo con los dedos de una mano.

Siempre está el típico pesado que insiste en que bebas. Suelen ser fracasados de lunes a viernes y "triunfadores" de fin de semana. Cosas del ego y vivir anclado en la adolescencia.

Yo siempre fui de ENTRAR SOBRIO A LAS MUJERES. POR DERECHO, SIEMPRE POR DERECHO. Sentir que te tiemblan las piernas, forzarte a no pensar demasiado que vas a decir para entrar, que te la sude que esté con su grupo, etc.


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Lo dicho, este es un hilo de descerebrados. No dejan dormir a la gente y el jaster me cita cuando estoy en la cama.
> 
> Me he despertado a las 2.30H .
> 
> Ayer tuve un día bastante bueno en el trabajo, pero de mucho estrés. Yo creo que me fui a la cama entero, como un toro sin pasar por varas.



menos, eh


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> menos, eh



*Que te la doy en to la feis, eh. En to la feis.*


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

yo tambien he intentado hacer movidaas para ligar cautivaban mis historia pero siempre se me olvidava perdir el telefon


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Que te la doy en to la feis, eh. En to la feis.*



pero que cojones? a que viene el hablar asi al ministro de la droga sigue asi y perderas tu pollo diario


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

os veo faltaos de drogas quereis rivotril y trankimazines?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Buenos días gañanes! Esperaba nuestra noche temática más hard teniendo tan ilustres foreros entre nosotros.

Aún faltan grandes ilustres por dar su testimonio.


Hoy recordad que tenemos el *segundo capítulo de las confesiones de cachuli!!!*

Tonadilleras, drogas, mansiones, política, la España profunda...todo eso y mucho Mas aquí esta noche, a partir de las 22:30-23:00h.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Exacto, @Epsilon69 con toda la movida aquella que tuvo con la heroína y la cárcel podría dar para hilo propio, aquí le esperamos.

En realidad @Epsilon69 es nuestro cachuli.


----------



## atasco (21 Ene 2022)

hola buuenas noches veis factible que no me eche a dormir? y me ponga a ver una serie?


no quiero dormir


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola buuenas noches veis factible que no me eche a dormir? y me ponga a ver una serie?
> 
> 
> no quiero dormir



Buenos dias, pues si es mas factible eso, ponte una serie  o si te gusta el tenis, esta jugando alcaraz ahora mismo en australia


----------



## escalador (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues yo puedo contar las veces que me he puesto pedo con los dedos de una mano.
> 
> Siempre está el típico pesado que insiste en que bebas. Suelen ser fracasados de lunes a viernes y "triunfadores" de fin de semana. Cosas del ego y vivir anclado en la adolescencia.
> 
> Yo siempre fui de ENTRAR SOBRIO A LAS MUJERES. POR DERECHO, SIEMPRE POR DERECHO. Sentir que te tiemblan las piernas, forzarte a no pensar demasiado que vas a decir para entrar, que te la sude que esté con su grupo, etc.



OLE tus cojones morenos de miura español 

A mi el alcohol no me gusta para socializar ni para ligar, considero que el que lo hace tiene un problema y no es normal. Como decía Jesús Gil que el alcohol es un falso amigo porque “adormece los sentidos” y hace que te puedan tomar el pelo fácil. Yo, lo dicho, solo para relajarme a solas en casa una copa de licor antes de dormir, o cuando quedo con algun viejo amigo de confianza, para celebrar que nos vemos y estamos bien, nada más.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Va el marido completamente borracho y le dice a su mujer al irse para cama:
- Me ha pasado algo increíble. He ido al baño y al abrir la puerta se ha encendido la luz automáticamente, sin hacer nada.
- ¡La madre que te parió!, ¡Te mato!, ya te has vuelto a mear en la nevera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va el marido completamente borracho y le dice a su mujer al irse para cama:
> - Me ha pasado algo increíble. He ido al baño y al abrir la puerta se ha encendido la luz automáticamente, sin hacer nada.
> - ¡La madre que te parió!, ¡Te mato!, ya te has vuelto a mear en la nevera.




No sabía os esta faceta tuya


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sabía os esta faceta tuya



Si soy andaluz, lo llevo en la sangre. Que poco conoces a tus ministros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si soy andaluz, lo llevo en la sangre. Que poco conoces a tus ministros




No se porque pensaba que eras catalán de pura cepa.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

Obi y Atasco me lo quitaron todo.

Este hilo me ha absorbido. Me ha despojado de todo lo que tengo y ya no lo puedo sacar en mi vida real.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

Es que es un puto temazo, joder. Es que el Ghost Riders un te Sky, de Outlaws es de lo mejor del sureño y el hard de la historia, y no exagero:



La verdad es que no apostaba casi nada por esta canción. Aunque ojito con esta otra, aunque hay que reconocer que la duración se les va de las manos:


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

Qué creéis que hubiera pasado si el tercio de Farnesio hubiera embarcado junto a la felicísima y se hubiera plantado en Dover, ah?

Yo creo que @escalador en otra vida estuvo en los Tercios, concretamente fue uno de los 11 de Mühlberg.

Yo, en cambio, estuve en el Tercio de Álvaro de Sande, muriendo en Malta.

*El resto sois todos unos putos follanglos de mierda, que solo poneis cosas foráneas. Se nota en vuestra cosmovisión y vuestros gustos.*


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

Me imagino a @Sick Sad World como la típica rubia de piel clara que siempre lleva el pelo largo y tiene la forma de los ojos muy abiertos, queriendo dejar entrever que no hay nada que temer.

Bueno, al menos ese tipo de mujer hace que los hombre bajen la guardia, pues esos rasgos se asocian a la pulcritud.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es que es un puto temazo, joder. Es que el Ghost Riders un te Sky, de Outlaws es de lo mejor del sureño y el hard de la historia, y no exagero:



Muy buen tema, salvando la distancia, me recuerda a este temazo tmb


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy buen tema, salvando la distancia, me recuerda a este temazo tmb



Con los que estoy bastante divido es con Molly Hatchet. Se han quedado bastante desdibujados con el paso del tiempo. No terminan de agradar ni a unos ni a otros.

ZZ top cada vez me gustan más, no sabría explicar por qué.


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ene 2022)

el rap hip hop y demás me parece un truño, pero amego, estos son unos JENIOS


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> el rap hip hop y demás me parece un truño, pero amego, estos son unos JENIOS



Y esto que?





*EASTSIDAH 4 LIFE.*


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y esto que?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pues un montón de nigros (que seguramente estarán ya moñecos) con parálisis cerebral.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y esto que?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De estos no te compro ninguno.


Estamos todos esperando con ansias el segundo capítulo de la vida de cachuli entre rejas.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De estos no te compro ninguno.
> 
> 
> Estamos todos esperando con ansias el segundo capítulo de la vida de cachuli entre rejas.



Me estoy imaginando en el vis a vis de chachuli con su gitana, diciendole ella:

Que rico Papito, damelo todo


----------



## escalador (21 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me imagino a @Sick Sad World como la típica rubia de piel clara que siempre lleva el pelo largo y tiene la forma de los ojos muy abiertos, queriendo dejar entrever que no hay nada que temer.
> 
> Bueno, al menos ese tipo de mujer hace que los hombre bajen la guardia, pues esos rasgos se asocian a la pulcritud.



Tal cual. Yo la imagino como alguna eslava que conocí en la universidad: alta, estilizada, guapisima y segura de si misma, que trata a los hombres de tú a tú sin ningún tipo de complejo de inferioridad y no espera a que los hombres llevemos la iniciativa, y sin que ello signifique interés más allá de la simple amistad hombre-mujer.



Libertyforall dijo:


> Es que es un puto temazo, joder. Es que el Ghost Riders un te Sky, de Outlaws es de lo mejor del sureño y el hard de la historia, y no exagero:
> 
> 
> La verdad es que no apostaba casi nada por esta canción. Aunque ojito con esta otra, aunque hay que reconocer que la duración se les va de las manos:



Vaya pedazo de versión del Ghost Riders in the sky. Yo siempre había escuchado en el coche de mi padre de niño y tb de mayor versiones country de baritonazos como Vaughn Monroe, pero ésta es todo un decubrimiento


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Siii joder siiii el segundo capítulo de cachuli empieza ya!!!!


Vamos con la entradilla @xilebo


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Vamos arrancando con la entradilla:

Qué canción odias pero sin embargo te sabes de memoria?

¿Cuál es el momento en el que te has sentido más sexy a lo largo de tu vida?


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


*Sigue ya 'Julián Muñoz: no es la hora de la venganza, es la hora de la verdad'*

Segunda entrega de la docuserie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Joder está ahora diciendo que es un padrazo el cachuli


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder está ahora diciendo que es un padrazo el cachuli



Jajajajajaa kiko rivera no tiene ninguna queja de el, como su madre era muy feliz con el cachuli


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Ene 2022)

ah, coño, pero que estáis viendo esa mierda de verdad


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> ah, coño, pero que estáis viendo esa mierda de verdad



Pues lo he puesto, porque el betis ya ha sentenciado el partido al espanyol 3 - 1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Quién coño es el fóski ese del que hablan

@Epsilon69 añoche no te presentas tes, nos debes un mensaje.


----------



## capitancio (21 Ene 2022)

marica


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién coño es el fóski ese del que hablan
> 
> @Epsilon69 añoche no te presentas tes, nos debes un mensaje.



O dos  

El foski era el ex chofe de isabel pantoja, si fue hasta a salvameeee


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> O dos
> 
> El foski era el ex chofe de isabel pantoja, si fue hasta a salvameeee



Joder como manejas cabron

Y el foskis este de parte de quién está?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola, traigo un mensaje para el hámster.




Épsilon anoche todos queríamos que nos contarás tu vida.

Por cierto este porque le llaman cachuli??


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder como manejas cabron
> 
> Y el foskis este de parte de quién está?



Al principio iba a muerte de la gitana, luego cuando lo echo, empezo a echar pestes de ella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

Sii joder siii el foskis:


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Ojooooo que sale el duelo jesus gil - julian muñoz en salsa rosa, menudo combate fue


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojooooo que sale el duelo jesus gil - julian muñoz en salsa rosa, menudo combate fue




Gil es el puto amo


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gil es el puto amo



Era Dios, convertio a marbella en lo que es hoy en dia, un avanzado a su tiempo, no va entrar en polemicas de sus metodos  , pero el tio era bueno y bonachon....recuerdo años despues cuando murio, que su hijo gil marin contaba que vivio el pobre sus ultimos años solo rodeados de abogados y liticios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Era Dios, convertio a marbella en lo que es hoy en dia, un avanzado a su tiempo, no va entrar en polemicas de sus metodos  , pero el tio era bueno y bonachon....recuerdo años despues cuando murio, que su hijo gil marin contaba que vivio el pobre sus ultimos años solo rodeados de abogados y liticios




Cuando le enchufo creo que fue al del celta puede ser?


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuando le enchufo creo que fue al del celta puede ser?



Nooo, al del compostela, pero no era el presidente, pego al final a uno q pasaba por el medio, directivo o algo era  







Se podia haber pasado al boxeo gil, tenia una buena derecha


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nooo, al del compostela, pero no era el presidente, pego al final a uno q pasaba por el medio, directivo o algo era
> 
> 
> 
> ...




     

Era muy pequeño yo, creo que lo vi en el canal plus.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Era muy pequeño yo, creo que lo vi en el canal plus.



Te recomiendo esta serie de jesus gil, sale tmb el cachuli 

El pionero (Miniserie de TV) (2019)

Esta contando sus inicios trabajando en un restaurante y como conocio a gil, y como convertieron a marbella de pueblo a ciudad mundial

Empezo como concejal de fiestas, era el tonto dice jajajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te recomiendo esta serie de jesus gil, sale tmb el cachuli
> 
> El pionero (Miniserie de TV) (2019)
> 
> ...




La voy a ver    esto es una saga como star wars.


----------



## xilebo (21 Ene 2022)

Si  pues vuelven los rumores que la gitana quiere vender cantora, necesita la pasta como el comer 

Increible como julian y gil se acusaron y ellos mismos tumbaron su propia tumba y la famosa operacion Malaya

Que vuelve ya, gil alcalde de marbella, por mayoria, estais tooo invitaooo a marbeillaaa 








Eso era verdad, marbella estaba llena de yonkis y drogas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si  pues vuelven los rumores que la gitana quiere vender cantora, necesita la pasta como el comer
> 
> Increible como julian y gil se acusaron y ellos mismos tumbaron su propia tumba y la famosa operacion Malaya
> 
> ...




Hoy hay nuevo comité de expertos, el calvo este que dice que le embestian o no se que en los hoteles.


Edito:

Joder tengo que editar para poder volver a escribir, está saliendo el programa ese que tenía, recuerdo que el tío salía en la piscina esa y después comenzaba Oliver y Benji en telecinco


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Siguiente parte de capitulo: El exito  era la epoca de bonanza en todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Opere a mi hija que tiene una hernia cervical


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Opere a mi hija que tiene una hernia cervical



Siii eso es mitico jajajaajja hacia milagros jesus gil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Cuantos programas del cachuli quedan?.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuantos programas del cachuli quedan?.



Eso te iba a preguntar, yo pensaba que lo del cachuli habia terminado el viernes pasado, me entere de hoy por ti  

me temo que telecinco va a ser lo mismo que con rociiito carrasco, en alargar en unos cuantos capitulos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso te iba a preguntar, yo pensaba que lo del cachuli habia terminado el viernes pasado, me entere de hoy por ti
> 
> me temo que telecinco va a ser lo mismo que con rociiito carrasco, en alargar en unos cuantos capitulos



Lo interesante es lo de la pedorra está y el Jesús Gil, luego que va a contar?.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo interesante es lo de la pedorra está y el Jesús Gil, luego que va a contar?.



Tranquilo telecinco siempre te sorprende, he escuchado el rumor que la proxima docu serie podria ser de Isabel pantoja, agarrate que vienen curvas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tranquilo telecinco siempre te sorprende, he escuchado el rumor que la proxima docu serie podria ser de Isabel pantoja, agarrate que vienen curvas




Bah, pero eso ya no me interesa, de echo no suelo ver esto pero me hizo gracia que fuera del cachuli


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bah, pero eso ya no me interesa, de echo no suelo ver esto pero me hizo gracia que fuera del cachuli



Ojooooooooo que el cachuli empieza a tirar de la manta sobre las tretas del ayuntamiento de marbella, tu veras que lo vuelven a meter en la carcel otra vez    pero algunas cosas ya habran prescrito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ojooooooooo que el cachuli empieza a tirar de la manta sobre las tretas del ayuntamiento de marbella, tu veras que lo vuelven a meter en la carcel otra vez    pero algunas cosas ya habran prescrito



Hostia puta, pero son 7 fulanos cutres haciendo lo que quieren, imagino que por encima de ellos ha ría apoyo de otros.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Pues eso estaria muy bien, grandes ha habido en España: rocio durcal, isabel, maria del monte, lola flores, marisol,...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Vamos, la bollo ya conocía a Gil y estaba enrollada con la presentadora está, el gil empezó a tocarle los huevos a los del gobierno y le dieron boleto y entre medias este gilipollas haciendo el bienvenido mister marshal con el julio iglesias regalándole zapatos


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos, la bollo ya conocía a Gil y estaba enrollada con la presentadora está, el gil empezó a tocarle los huevos a los del gobierno y le dieron boleto y entre medias este gilipollas haciendo el bienvenido mister marshal con el julio iglesias regalándole zapatos



Increible la trama de marbella, el cachuli ganaba un esplendido sueldo que no la daba tiempo a gastarlo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Increible la trama de marbella, el cachuli ganaba un esplendido sueldo que no la daba tiempo a gastarlo!!!



Hostia a reconocido casi 200.000 euros mensuales , así que ganaría bastante más.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> buenas noches




Que te parece cachuli?


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia a reconocido casi 200.000 euros mensuales , así que ganaría bastante más.



Claro y aparte las bolsas de basura repleta de dinero que traia el cachuli y se las daba a maite zaldivar


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> buenas noches



Buenas noches atasco, que tal? se te paso el ardor del estomago ?


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Que cancion escuchas? me encantaba de britney esta


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Muy buenas canciones esas tmb si.

No veas el cachuli se acabo ya por hoy: tiene un pension de 1100 euros (330 embargados), esta en libertad condicional por enfermedad incurable ( pues yo en la tv lo veo muy sano ) y ojo al siguiente dato, termina su libertad total el 28 de octubre de 2028, yo creo que palma antes 

Y se me olvido: lo cuidan sus dos hijas, que una tiene cancer y a las que cuando salia con la gitana, ni les hablaba. Dice mucho de sus hijas, algo bueno por lo menos. Y solo quiere vivir en paz el cachuli


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que te parece cachuli?



ni idea de quien es, pero en mi stream se escucha la voz bien?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches atasco, que tal? se te paso el ardor del estomago ?



sip


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ni idea de quien es, pero en mi stream se escucha la voz bien?



que es eso del stream que siempre hablas ? donde te puedo escucharte


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> que es eso del stream que siempre hablas ? donde te puedo escucharte



www.twitch.tv/atascolibrista


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> www.twitch.tv/atascolibrista



Hostia que nivel, maribel....tienes hasta twitch, pues habla algo que no te escucho ahora, suena una cancion muy rara


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia que nivel, maribel....tienes hasta twitch, pues habla algo que no te escucho ahora, suena una cancion muy rara



sin la musica de fondo se me escucha mejor no?


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> sin la musica de fondo se me escucha mejor no?



Ahora ya te escucho bien  se ha conectado el pericon jejeje yo te escribiria atasco en el chat, pero no estoy registrado en el twthic ese y no tengo ganas ahora, mañana lo hago jejejeje


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Pero en el canal ese de que se habla ?  atasco tiene un constipado de cojones en la voz jejeje


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Esta intentando abrir un juego en el ordenador y el pobre no puede


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta intentando abrir un juego en el ordenador y el pobre no puede



no puedo por que es deficiente mi pc y no yo


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

gracias cuando voy borracho me sale acento gallego


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero en el canal ese de que se habla ?  atasco tiene un constipado de cojones en la voz jejeje



en mis directos se puede hablar de todo no hay censura


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

Pero que pasa acá ...esto se transformó en un chat del directo de atasco ??? Madre mía .


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

Pero en ese directo son niños jugando valorant ..pensé que era un directo de adultos .


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

para que quieres que rapee ? no se hacerlo bien y aDEMAS CON MI VOZ DE YONKI COMO HAN DICHO pues no se no quiero quedarme humillado


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pero en ese directo son niños jugando valorant ..pensé que era un directo de adultos .



era atasco jugando con gente ramdom no mas


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pero que pasa acá ...esto se transformó en un chat del directo de atasco ??? Madre mía .



si nos falta pàsarnos discord


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> si nos falta pàsarnos discord



Pero que edad tenéis los que hablan allí ?? No les doy más de 20


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pero que edad tenéis los que hablan allí ?? No les doy más de 20



todos milenial menos mi bro que somos de los noventa


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

cachuli quien es @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pero que edad tenéis los que hablan allí ?? No les doy más de 20



y tu que edad tienes para estar foreando en este foro que te a conducido aqui?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y tu que edad tienes para estar foreando en este foro que te a conducido aqui?



Nunca reveló mi identidad...soy un fantasma de las sombras ...este es un foro de adultos pero tú dejastes un enlace a Twitch donde pensé ver ....otra cosa


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Nunca reveló mi identidad...soy un fantasma de las sombras ...este es un foro de adultos pero tú dejastes un enlace a Twitch donde pensé ver ....otra cosa



solo videojugueo en mi vida hasta que me salga un curso o trabajo de la comunidad


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Nunca reveló mi identidad...soy un fantasma de las sombras ...este es un foro de adultos pero tú dejastes un enlace a Twitch donde pensé ver ....otra cosa



el canal es para adulto podrias haberme insultado


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> solo videojugueo en mi vida hasta que me salga un curso o trabajo de la comunidad



Yo también juego Warframe y demás ....


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo también juego Warframe y demás ....



ya pero no juegas a juegos de hombres rata como el valorant el lol el rust el pug


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> el canal es para adulto podrias haberme insultado



Jamás haría eso ....el insulto es un acto cobarde de una persona que no encuentra fundamentos y desata si irá se manera ignorante o no pudiendo controlar su ira .


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ya pero no juegas a juegos de hombres rata como el valorant el lol el rust el pug



No ...soy de otra escuela ....pero suelo ver streamers que lo hacen ...pero no me veo en un rust o Minecraft ...me gustan los gráficos y muchas lucesitas


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> No ...soy de otra escuela ....pero suelo ver streamers que lo hacen ...pero no me veo en un rust o Minecraft ...me gustan los gráficos y muchas lucesitas



el overwach te molaria


----------



## Tamyiusu (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> el spid es pasta blanca y la coca sin cortar sy sin tratar es pastosa y amarila hasta que se seca completamente



El speed hay de varias clases.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Tamyiusu dijo:


> El speed hay de varias clases.



lo habrra pero yo no lo he visto me acabo de meter medio gramo de farlopa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy buenas canciones esas tmb si.
> 
> No veas el cachuli se acabo ya por hoy: tiene un pension de 1100 euros (330 embargados), esta en libertad condicional por enfermedad incurable ( pues yo en la tv lo veo muy sano ) y ojo al siguiente dato, termina su libertad total el 28 de octubre de 2028, yo creo que palma antes
> 
> Y se me olvido: lo cuidan sus dos hijas, que una tiene cancer y a las que cuando salia con la gitana, ni les hablaba. Dice mucho de sus hijas, algo bueno por lo menos. Y solo quiere vivir en paz el cachuli




La verdad para pasarme más de media vida en la cárcel creo que no merece la pena lo que hizo, te sale mejor si eres un Mario Conde de la vida.

Buenos días gañanes, veo que ayer os quedasteis hasta tarde


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad para pasarme más de media vida en la cárcel creo que no merece la pena lo que hizo, te sale mejor si eres un Mario Conde de la vida.
> 
> Buenos días gañanes, veo que ayer os quedasteis hasta tarde



y hoy seguiremos


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad para pasarme más de media vida en la cárcel creo que no merece la pena lo que hizo, te sale mejor si eres un Mario Conde de la vida.
> 
> Buenos días gañanes, veo que ayer os quedasteis hasta tarde



estoy super jodido voy a tomarme 10 nolotiles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> estoy super jodido voy a tomarme 10 nolotiles



10 nolotiles??  lo mismo te da acidez de estomago déjate de chorradas y duerme.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 10 nolotiles??  lo mismo te da acidez de estomago déjate de chorradas y duerme.



seras cabron, acabo de venir del baño y no hay nada puede que mañana tenga un disputa con mi madre para que me de las pastillas y tomarme 20 rulas de cada rula diferente, si me sale bien, tagare 50 trankimazines mas 20 lormetazepanes mas 20 ketazolam con suerte me voy pal otro barrio


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 10 nolotiles??  lo mismo te da acidez de estomago déjate de chorradas y duerme.



sufro de poliartralgia es decir tener dolores en mas de cuatro articulaciones diferente spor eso lo de tomarme el nolotil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> sufro de poliartralgia es decir tener dolores en mas de cuatro articulaciones diferente spor eso lo de tomarme el nolotil



Ok, pero 10 nolotiles son tóxicos y tal, cuídate hombre.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ok, pero 10 nolotiles son tóxicos y tal, cuídate hombre.



y 10mg de alprazolam son toxicos y yo tomo 8


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Ene 2022)

Consideras que el físico condiciona la pexonalidad?

O, dixo de otro modo, crees que serías igual si hubieras nacido también pibon pero con la piel morena y los labios gordos?

Ah, y otra pregunta, Sicky: consideras que esas morenas compiten contra ti? Compites solamente contra ti misma?

Asias.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y 10mg de alprazolam son toxicos y yo tomo 8



Tu tienes adicción al floro también, por si a las pastillas fuera poco.

Tu ya sabemos que eres como el Jaster, que de 20H a 1.30H no estás ni leyendo, ni viendo la tele, precisamente. 5 horas y media mínimo al día, se dice pronto.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tu tienes adicción al floro también, por si a las pastillas fuera poco.
> 
> Tu ya sabemos que eres como el Jaster, que de 20H a 1.30H no estás ni leyendo, ni viendo la tele, precisamente. 5 horas y media mínimo al día, se dice pronto.



perdona no me he enterado sera por la farlopa pero no entiendo a que te refieres


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> perdona no me he enterado sera por la farlopa pero no entiendo a que te refieres



Que te pasas en este punto antro de mierda mínimo 5 horas y media. Imagínate si ese tiempo lo emplearlas en cultivarte de verdad...


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tu tienes adicción al floro también, por si a las pastillas fuera poco.
> 
> Tu ya sabemos que eres como el Jaster, que de 20H a 1.30H no estás ni leyendo, ni viendo la tele, precisamente. 5 horas y media mínimo al día, se dice pronto.



el floro es el foro y yo ...yo solo quiero hablar


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Ene 2022)

*Me pregunto por qué se ha cogido al Cid como mito de lo valores de la patria pudiendo haber elegido a cualquier otro que siempre hubiera batallado a favor de los mismos intereses?*

*Poh que?*


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que te pasas en este punto antro de mierda mínimo 5 horas y media. Imagínate si ese tiempo lo emplearlas en cultivarte de verdad...



no sabes lo que dices, el foro es mi casa mis amigos no me quieren ver por que saben que estoy enganchado alas pastillas y no quieren verme asi y me han dicho que si voy empastillado que mejor no vaya. pero como no voy a ir empastillado todo el dia tu sabes lo que sufro? internamente? estoy muerto.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Me pregunto por qué se ha cogido al Cid como mito de lo valores de la patria pudiendo haber elegido a cualquier otro que siempre hubiera batallado a favor de los mismos intereses?
> 
> Poh que?*



cid campeador con hijas violadasa atadas a un arbol


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no sabes lo que dices, el foro es mi casa mis amigos no me quieren ver por que saben que estoy enganchado alas pastillas y no quieren verme asi y me han dicho que si voy empastillado que mejor no vaya. pero como no voy a ir empastillado todo el dia tu sabes lo que sufro? internamente? estoy muerto.



Pero hay que buscar salida, cuyons. Aquí solamente te podemos dar apoyo virtual. Ahí fuera, en la vida real, solamente están las hienas.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero hay que buscar salida, cuyons. Aquí solamente te podemos dar apoyo virtual. Ahí fuera, en la vida real, solamente están las hienas.



que no es eso, simplemente necesito hablary no sentirme solo el apoyo queme deis desde aqui no es exactamente lo que tu dices yo puedo salir del pozo pero antes tengo que tener alguna meta en la vida aparte de la de seguir vivo y empastillado para soportar el dia a dia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y 10mg de alprazolam son toxicos y yo tomo 8




No recuerdo ahora mismo cantidades , pero creo que el máximo terapéutico eran 10 MG diarios, pero son cifras aproximadas no lo recuerdo bien, eso es mejor que te informes de primera mano, de todas formas aunque con 10 MG sea el máximo terapéutico más de 4 al día me parece una animalada.

En cualquier caso te recomiendo que no le des tantas vueltas al tema, *por aquí tengo entendido que hay foreros que han tenido problemas de sustancias y creo que les puede crear rechazo que se lo recuerden, piensa en otras cosas y ocupa tu tiempo.*


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No recuerdo ahora mismo cantidades , pero creo que el máximo terapéutico eran 10 MG diarios y sobredosis a partir de los 25mg, pero son cifras aproximadas no lo recuerdo bien, eso es mejor que te informes de primera mano, de todas formas aunque con 10 MG sea el máximo terapéutico más de 4 al día me parece una animalada.
> 
> En cualquier caso te recomiendo que no le des tantas vueltas al tema, *por aquí tengo entendido que hay foreros que han tenido problemas de sustancias y creo que les puede crear rechazo que se lo recuerden, piensa en otras cosas y ocupa tu tiempo.*



subnormal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> subnormal



  

Gracias.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias.



En su idioma te esta diciendo al final gracias, buenos dias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En su idioma te esta diciendo al final gracias, buenos dias




En el mío le digo esto:


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En su idioma te esta diciendo al final gracias, buenos dias



a quien se lo dices?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

tengo voz de niñato cocainomano?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

ah gracias por el animo hoy me he tomado 10 pastillas de pregabalina 2 trankimazines 2 rivotril mas un par de antidepresivos y paroxetina asi de desayuno, crees que el ingreso de 6 meses me vendra bien? o me hara odiar a toda mi familia y psiquiatra y trabajadora social?
que opinas? cres quee soy apto para un trabajo?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

un vez cuando estaba con mi chortina me tire 4 horas hablando con ella y llega un subnormal y dice llevo viendo hablar 4 horas, soys novios? porque no os besais¿
conteste los besos a partir del quinto año de relacion el pive se quedo con cara de  y ella se quedo callada sin decir nada

creo que yo realmente le gustaba y queria que me lanzase toda las noches que quedamos, normalmente solo nos enrrolabamos cuando entrabamos ala discoteca, yo la cogia del cuello e iba subiendo la mano hasta los mofletes y la besaba ahi ella abria la veda nos enrollabamos hasta que encendian las luces luego en la calle no me besaba yo lo hice besarla en la calle a las 7 de la mañana en verano y se quedaba con cara de 
yo empeze a llorar


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

no me dejo ayudar me dicen ni por activa ni pasiva, he pasado por tantas mierdas en mi vida que la muerte es lo unico que quiero no merezco mas sere un cobarde por querer suicidarme pero es lo que hay desde los 13 escribia cartas de suicidio luego las quemmaba intentaba aguantar pero ya he explotado, crees que encontrare trabajo? no tengo ni la e.s.o no tengo estudios y ahora con 28 años tener una rutina y responsabilidad se me hace muy duro, he estado 10 años de nini


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Nuestras que consorte??


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

no pueden hablar de algo que nunca han echo, ella no era timida lo que no queria era que me diera un ataque de panico y quisiera irme ala mitad de la fiesta, ella pesaba poco, y siempre la levantaba del suelo en bolandas mientra nos liabamos, no pesaba mas que 50 kilos, luego nos soliamos colar en los reservados y nos liabamos ahi, ese dia mientras nos liabamos puse mi mano entre suspiernas y ella no las abrio me dio a entender que era muy precipitado tocarla el toto porque igual la daba por sacarme la polla en una esquina de madrugada, creo recordar que una vez acabamos en los baños de tribunal, si recordase una cuarta parte de las citas seria de libro mis historias


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

si tenia trabajo pero no me renovaron


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

y hace ya 2 años que no he vuelto ahablar con la chortina, lo ultimo que la dije fue esta es la ultima noche me dijo vale y no hemos vuelto a hablar
conoci a su hermano que se llamaba atasco al igual que yo conoci a sus padres y me quedaba adormirr en su casa varias veces, pero por que yo cedia y me obligaba a decir que si me tomaba 10 pastillas con alkol e iba ala cita hiper drogado


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

muy triste


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

despues me daban ataques depanico en los que acababa llorando pensando sera ella que me quiere o que quiere aprovecharse de mi? yo siempre salia con unos 200 o 300 euros en el bolsillo para un hotel por horas e ibamos en una cita igual me gastaba 200 euros pero me sudaba la pòlla el dinero lo que queria era poder tener una cita y acabarla en hotel pillaba farlopa mas pastillas de anfetamina y nos quedabamos de 12 de la noche hasta 12 de la mañana caminando por madrid


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

Joder con el atasco ...se adueñó del hilo ....y muchos nocturnos al mediodía ...este sábado viene movido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Joder con el atasco ...se adueñó del hilo ....y muchos nocturnos al mediodía ...este sábado viene movido




Siempre me he preguntado de quien es multi el troll


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre me he preguntado de quien es multi el troll



no todo el mundo tiene multi porque me iba ahacer una multi para que , lo que cuento aqui es todo verdad


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un año??
> 
> Que centro es? Si no puedes decírmelo por aquí dímelo por privado.



esta en arturo soria creo


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un año??
> 
> Que centro es? Si no puedes decírmelo por aquí dímelo por privado.



hay lista de espera de 5 a 6 meses y mientras tanto me estan moviendo lo de la paga por discapacidad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> esta en arturo soria creo




Lo que me llama mucho la atención es como alguien con 13-14 años tiene acceso tanto físico como económico a la cocaína.

Que eres hijo de pocholo?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Joder con el atasco ...se adueñó del hilo ....y muchos nocturnos al mediodía ...este sábado viene movido



no he parado desde ayer, estoy on fire, pero derroyendome


----------



## Ancient Warrior (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no he parado desde ayer, estoy on fire, pero derroyendome



Tu eres un psyop del CNI ....yo no caigo


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que me llama mucho la atención es como alguien con 13-14 años tiene acceso tanto físico como económico a la cocaína.
> 
> Que eres hijo de pocholo?



mi padre hijo de la gran puta manejaba dinero era autonomo siempre que podia le sacaba 100 o 50 euros y tambien recuerda los porros se los pillaba a un dominicano que era un ddp


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no he parado desde ayer, estoy on fire, pero derroyendome




Que te parece este vídeo @atasco


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Tu eres un psyop del CNI ....yo no caigo



no seas paranoico anda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> *mi padre hijo de la gran puta manejaba dinero era autonomo* siempre que podia le sacaba 100 o 50 euros y tambien recuerda los porros se los pillaba a un dominicano que era un ddp




    definitivamente es un troll.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que te parece este vídeo @atasco



no me gusta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no me gusta




Porque??


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> definitivamente es un troll.



no soy un troll @Obiwanchernobil , si lo fuera estaria ya baneado, aun asi hace como 3 años le envie un mensaje a calopez y dejo de banearme


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque??



no es agradable


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no es agradable



Hombre solo son unas adorables mascotas jugando.

Deberías con la edad que tienes estar en el mercado de las embestidas, luchando contra otros machos por obtener el derecho a embestir como en el vídeo.

Es un video didáctico sobre el funcionamiento de la vida.

Anda deja de drogarte y sal a embestir.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre solo son unas adorables mascotas jugando.
> 
> Deberías con la edad que tienes estar en el mercado de las embestidas, luchando contra otros machos por obtener el derecho a embestir como en el vídeo.
> 
> ...



gracias por los animos pero ya se me paso el arroz me queda envejecer juntarme con una fofa tener larva y pacocurro


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

no me seaas animalñista 

tu cres en lo de mxo alfa y betas y omegas?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

de joven cuando estaba mazado era un alfa de raza pura ahora soy un beta de mierda que llora en burbuja


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> definitivamente es un troll.



no soy un troll todo lo que cuento es vereidico, todo lo que escribo es una analogia para mi libro recuerdos olvidados


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

una vez con lla chortina se labava el pelo con un cham,pu de camomila me compre el mismo paraoler igual,


ahora 2 años despues huelo la camomila y me dan arcada me recuerdan una epoca de derroicion


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no soy un troll todo lo que cuento es vereidico, todo lo que escribo es una analogia para mi libro recuerdos olvidados



Doy fe q no es un troll, existe, ayer lo escuche en su twtich con su stream


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> una vez con lla chortina se labava el pelo con un cham,pu de camomila me compre el mismo paraoler igual,
> 
> 
> ahora 2 años despues huelo la camomila y me dan arcada me recuerdan una epoca de derroicion



Hay que pasar pagina atasco, y tienes toda la vida por delante, aprovechala, de todo se sale, menos de la muerte. Piensa positivo, entra en el centro, te cura y trabajo siempre hay, incluso sin estudios, hay q tener aptitud y esfuerzo

Yo tmb tengo un champu de camomila, huele muy bien


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay que pasar pagina atasco, y tienes toda la vida por delante, aprovechala, de todo se sale, menos de la muerte. Piensa positivo, entra en el centro, te cura y trabajo siempre hay, incluso sin estudios, hay q tener aptitud y esfuerzo
> 
> Yo tmb tengo un champu de camomila, huele muy bien



te mato por la camomila cabron 

es lo que me toca vivir, vivir una mierda de vida sin posibilidadm de ganar mas de 980 euros por jornada completa de chupa tintas


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> te mato por la camomila cabron
> 
> es lo que me toca vivir, vivir una mierda de vida sin posibilidadm de ganar mas de 980 euros por jornada completa de chupa tintas



Era broma tranquilo. Ya los sueldos no estan para tirar cohetes y claro sin estudios baja, pero bueno, algo hay q hacer y vivir. De que fue tu ultimo trabajo?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

buena historia


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Era broma tranquilo. Ya los sueldos no estan para tirar cohetes y claro sin estudios baja, pero bueno, algo hay q hacer y vivir. De que fue tu ultimo trabajo?



administracion de chupatinta era el que rompia informes y llevaba cafes ala gente y hacia inventario


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Muy buena moraleja si. Pues yo tuve una ex que hacia justo lo contrario, borraba o bloqueaba a todos sus ex de las RRSS, no me acuerdo el por que, seria para que nadie supiera como le iba. Para mi eso es mejor, si se acabo la relacion asi se olvida mas pronto, sobre todo por el daño de romper. Ver a una persona avanzar y tu no, tampoco es plato de buen gusto. Pero bueno, yo siempre les deseo lo mejor y listo


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

eres transexual?


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy buena moraleja si. Pues yo tuve una ex que hacia justo lo contrario, borraba o bloqueaba a todos sus ex de las RRSS, no me acuerdo el por que, seria para que nadie supiera como le iba. Para mi eso es mejor, si se acabo la relacion asi se olvida mas pronto, sobre todo por el daño de romper. Ver a una persona avanzar y tu no, tampoco es plato de buen gusto. Pero bueno, yo siempre les deseo lo mejor y listo



eres buena persona


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> administracion de chupatinta era el que rompia informes y llevaba cafes ala gente y hacia inventario



Hostia tu, que obiwan trabaja haciendo informes, te podria colocar a ti en su trabajo y le llevaba tmb el cafe. Contratalo ya !!!! como tomas el cafe obiwan? dale una oportunidad al muchacho hombre , hay que ayudar a la gente


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia tu, que obiwan trabaja haciendo informes, te podria colocar a ti en su trabajo y le llevaba tmb el cafe. Contratalo ya !!!! como tomas el cafe obiwan? dale una oportunidad al muchacho hombre , hay que ayudar a la gente



eres buena persona


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> eres buena persona



Gracias atasco, todo el mundo se merece una oportunidad siempre


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> eres buena persona



Por cierto, al final anoche conseguiste que arrancara el juego q no se podia? y sueles hacer stream todas las noches? sobre que las hace


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, al final anoche conseguiste que arrancara el juego q no se podia? y sueles hacer stream todas las noches? sobre que las hace



si reinicie el ordenador y funciono, hay veces que no se lanza el lobby


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

que hierros, gimnasia deporiva hacia,y entrenar 5 horas


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> si reinicie el ordenador y funciono, hay veces que no se lanza el lobby



Sii te vi en directo en twticj reiniciar el ordenador y justo ahi me acoste


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii te vi en directo en twticj reiniciar el ordenador y justo ahi me acoste



ajajjaaja gracias por pasarte a saludar


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

buena conclusion, esto funciona alo show de truman


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> que hierros, gimnasia deporiva hacia,y entrenar 5 horas



Pues vuelve a entrenar 5 horas atasco, asi te entretienes y seguro que por el esfuerzo, por las noches dormiras mas ligero. Lo importante es matar el tiempo con cosas y no dejar la mente que piense mucho


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii te vi en directo en twticj reiniciar el ordenador y justo ahi me acoste



hago stream apartir de las 10 o 12 de lanoche mayormente por que mi familia esta durmiendo y puedo hablar concmigo mismo autocorrigiendome sin parecer que estoy loco pero lo hago apartir de las doce almenos 1 hora hago de stream, y tambien no quiero que oigais ami familia echarme las culpas de todo


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues vuelve a entrenar 5 horas atasco, asi te entretienes y seguro que por el esfuerzo, por las noches dormiras mas ligero. Lo importante es matar el tiempo con cosas y no dejar la mente que piense mucho



tu pero que peso 100 kilos no puedo entrenar me reventaria las rodilas pero para ello estan el 27 de este mes veo a la trabajadora social a ver que me dice sobre el ingreso


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> tu pero que peso 100 kilos no puedo entrenar me reventaria las rodilas pero para ello estan el 27 de este mes veo a la trabajadora social a ver que me dice sobre el ingreso



Ah vale hostia no sabia que pesabas 100 kilos, nada de pesas, mas facil, empieza una rutina de ir a andar por el parque poco a poco, todos los dias un rato, y asi vas bajando de peso algo

Te quedan 5 dias ya para saberlo, a ver si puedes entrar pronto


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Gracias, sii eso es verdad, con todo lo que nos esta rodeando este mundo ahora, es facil caer en eso. Es normal, pero siempre hay que sacar lo bueno de uno mismo, que todos lo tenemos, unos mas u otros menos en el fondo y si se puede aportar un granito de arena, hacerlo sin pedir nada a cambio, da pena que se pierda todo. Imagina si todos aportaramos un granito, la montaña que se haria en el mundo


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Por cierto han sacado en movistar un documental sobre ella, no se si lo sabias. Yo no lo he visto todavia, pero tiene que estar bien. Es como una docu serie tmb, estilo cachuli 

Lola (Miniserie de TV) (2021)


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Y tu vestido color blanco? te imagino asi con tu poderio


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Justo pense eso, pero te lei por el foro q tu tienes novio no? no te ha dicho nada todavia de casarte, te lo tiene q pedirte el


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Creo que tal como pasó con @SNB Superstar @atasco es un doble agente de @Pajarotto 
Lo tengo claro desde el principio.

Los otros dos partidos llevan tiempo preparando la gran guerra civil del foro, usan todas las artimañas posibles contra los reformistas.

Debemos esperar más ataques externos sin duda.


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que tal como pasó con @SNB Superstar @atasco es un doble agente de @Pajarotto
> Lo tengo claro desde el principio.
> 
> Los otros dos partidos llevan tiempo preparando la gran guerra civil del foro, usan todas las artimañas posibles contra los reformistas.
> ...



de superstar no te digo que no, pero atasco super agente ? no lo veo, si pesa 100 kilo, respira y se cansa  imagen exclusiva de el...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Queremos más charoaudios!!


----------



## xilebo (22 Ene 2022)

Tipico de los hombres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> de superstar no te digo que no, pero atasco super agente ? no lo veo, si pesa 100 kilo, respira y se cansa  imagen exclusiva de el...



El de la foto pesa 200 mínimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El de la foto pesa 200 mínimo.




Joder para llegar a ese peso supongo que mala alimentación más una depresión de caballo.


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> de superstar no te digo que no, pero atasco super agente ? no lo veo, si pesa 100 kilo, respira y se cansa  imagen exclusiva de el...



pero seras caabron


----------



## atasco (22 Ene 2022)

me voy 10 horas y me poneis aparir me cago en todas buestras puta madres


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches camaradas, vamos con la entradilla:


Te gusta salvame?.

Te gustaría que Jorge Javier te soplará la nuca?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja.

Hoy miscelánea, las chorradas que nos apetezca.

*Por cierto @SNB Superstar me ha escrito para pedirme perdón por haber trabajado para el enemigo @Pajarotto , la decisión de readmitirle en el partido es solo vuestra, eso sí, será degradado a un puesto inferior.*

Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

Empiezo con la miscelánea, así al azar, un hombre que le cocino macarrones a Michael jackson.


Y si es verdad aunque no lo parezca, @El Juani como seguidor del desteñido lo sabra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ene 2022)

*menuda mierda con esto de los posteos limitados.

otro clásico de la cultura popular española:

*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder para llegar a ese peso supongo que mala alimentación más una depresión de caballo.



Una vida entera comiendo mal y sin moverse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> me voy 10 horas y me poneis aparir me cago en todas buestras puta madres



Joe atasco fue en broma, y dicho desde el cariño y respeto hacia ti


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Se nota que se van acabando las ideas. Ya han salido tantas pelis, tantas bandas, etc.

Hay que hacer algo con el jilo.


----------



## atasco (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe atasco fue en broma, y dicho desde el cariño y respeto hacia ti



vale menos mal


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> vale menos mal



Lo que tendrás por ahí a parte de lo diagnosticado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Buenos días, si, estamos abiertos a nuevas propuestas, el límite de posteos ha sido un duro golpe.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, si, estamos abiertos a nuevas propuestas, el límite de posteos ha sido un duro golpe.



Buenos dias, siii hay que renovarse, y encima ya creo que lo del cachuli y mi gitana se acabo


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Yo cada vez que tengo una notificación de 
" @Epsilon69 / @xilebo / @Obiwanchernobil ha respondido a tu mensaje":


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Seríais tan mamables de explicarme qué ha pasado con los posteos?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por la respuesta.



No me entere bien, pero parece q calopez puso una limitacion a postear seguido mensajes en un hilo, y te salta una error tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Comunicado oficial:

@Epsilon69 @xilebo @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall y los demás.

Son tiempos difíciles, no poder postear libremente en mi propio hilo nos ha sumido en una crisis en el partido, pero no tengo duda de que saldremos adelante camaradas, superamos el intento de ruptura de @SNB Superstar el golpe de estado de @Pajarotto y algunas sublevaciones internas.

Pero ahora el desafío es mayor, pues se necesita de respuestas para postear en hilos propios, esto será lo primero que cambie tras la gran guerra civil del foro.


Por otro lado en tiempos de crisis lo mejor es recurrir a las grandes temáticas universales, *a partir de hoy realizaremos entre todos un ranking de actrices rociables, el resultado será añadido a la primera página del hilo y la tematica comienza hoy.


Se trata de postear una imagen o vídeo de la actriz (no valen actrices porno) clasificando su nivel en 1,2 o tres ROCIADAS, en casos excepcionales 3 ROCIADAS más vuestro propio sello de calidad, todo ello con un par de líneas de porque esa nota.*

*Después abriremos votaciones con las propuestas y se procederá a una votación popular.

Unicamente actrices camaradas.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Sin duda es una propuesta estimable, de echo me gusta más que la de las actrices, pero momentos desesperados requieren medidas desesperadas, dejemos que sean los foreros quienes decidan la tematica.

Ranking de actrices ROCIABLES 

Cultura popular española.





@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿VALEN TAMBIÉN ACTRICES GORDAS?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 916847



 derroicion xtreme


----------



## atasco (23 Ene 2022)

ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

ROCIADAS ilimitadas!!!!!!!!!!



3 rociadas.

Una de las grandes extractoras de los 90, no parece tener cara de maromo operado ni morros de alpargata. Un clásico.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS ilimitadas!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja como sabia q tu ibas a poner la primera a la jeni


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Yo propongo que las mujeres pongais actores rociables, es lo mas justo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los dos emponzoñados sin responderme.
> 
> Son demonios.



Están muertos pero aún no lo saben.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Pues como el resto de los que postean este hilo. Menudo rigor va a ser el ranking, puede salir cualquier cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS ilimitadas!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Claro, pero la pregunta es...¿la de ahora o la que conservamos en nuestra memoria? Porque la Hewitt se ha puesto como una foca.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Actrices guapas hay muchas. ¿Valen figurantes? Cualquiera de las del público de este video es un cuadro hermoso.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Jajaj lo que me reí en su día con este video enseñandolo a mis amigos en los botellones. Marcó una época.

Ella creó una escuela filosófica y estética. Lo he puesto a colación del tema “Cultura popular española”. Espero haber dejado el listón bien alto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ayer te escribí por twitch y no me respondiste. Estabas jugando a un juego de ir pegando tiros con una pistola.




Nunca contesta, yo hace meses me conecte para hablarle de ciborgs , pajas y pizzas de la casa Tarradellas y no contestaba.

Siempre puedes poner a tus maromos y hacer tú clasificación.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Marisol “la cirujana”, Carmen de Mairena y La Veneno. Irrepetible.


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ene 2022)

Qué guarreridas hacéis, por los clavos de cristo!!!!!!


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ene 2022)

Te veo suelta. Cuenta el sitio más raro en el que has follado si quieres. Sorpréndenos!!!


----------



## juantxxxo (23 Ene 2022)

JAJAJAJAJAJ!!! Y luego imagino que rezaríais un padre nuestro como está mandao, no????????


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

El cuarto de contadores del portal es un nivel superior.
El resto como todos nada nuevo, parques , biblioteca, cine, hospital, baños de toda clase, capos de coches, parque de atracciones, zoo aquarium, universidad, instituto.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Esta rompe el barómetro de ROCIADAS, embestidas a tutiplen.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Y se aparecio la virgen Maria ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Que pasa aquí? Y vuestras jacas?


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa aquí? Y vuestras jacas?



Voy, que ancioso


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 Ene 2022)

A ESTE HILO HAY QUE PONERLE CHINCHETA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Voy, que ancioso




Buena jaca, aún recuerdo su baile con la serpiente...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> A ESTE HILO HAY QUE PONERLE CHINCHETA.




Que tal llevas las cuentas de  netflix


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tal llevas las cuentas de  netflix



No he visitado la página de Netflix jamás en la vida. ¡Pero hay que reflotar ese gran hilo! El Netflix turco a 4K por 4€.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> No he visitado la página de Netflix jamás en la vida. ¡Pero hay que reflotar ese gran hilo! El Netflix turco a 4K por 4€.




Hace días que no lo reflotó, luego lo busco


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



1:43


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los niños de los 80 crecimos rodeados de tetas mediáticas por todos los lados. Por la mañana las punkis enseñaban las tetas en La Bola de Cristal, en la sobremesa las suecas que perseguían Ozores y Alfredo Landa enseñaban también los senos y por las noches estas cantantes bamboleaban sus pechotes.
> 
> Esa década fue la LECHE.
> 
> La leche materna.



Qué envidia, y además por lo que veo naturales. Así salíais los hombres bien formados y testosteronados con esos referentes, no como ahora.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

No entiendo por qué no llegó más lejos en la música


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches camaradas de partido:

Hoy celebrando su presencia la entradilla correrá a cargo de @escalador

Os deseo un buen foreo y os invoco, no sin antes recordar que se aceptan sugerencias para las próximas temáticas.




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches camaradas de partido:
> 
> Hoy celebrando su presencia la entradilla correrá a cargo de @escalador
> 
> ...



Tú, pues que haga la puta entradilla ya, que hoy traigo un pedazo de reflexión


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú, pues que haga la puta entradilla ya, que hoy traigo un pedazo de reflexión


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú, pues que haga la puta entradilla ya, que hoy traigo un pedazo de reflexión




Desde que mis posteos son limitados me inunda la melancolía, ahora ya no puedo llenar el hilo de "cultura", todo depende de vosotros ministros electos.

Aprovecho para preguntarle a @escalador quién es la jaca esa que ha puesto con el logo de Telecinco deseo más información.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

*Hoy te has vuelto a empastillar?*

*Deseas que alguna forera enseñe un buen pezonzaco?*

Tranquilo, no eres único. Comienzan las noches de Burbuja.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Tu, pues atentos, que voy. Va por ustedes.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Guardas una botella de Gran Reserva rellenada con Don Simón con la esperanza de que algún día alguien te invite a una comida/cena en su casa?

Te crees una persona interesante y especial pero cuando pones tu nombre y apellidos en gugles no aparece nada?

Pues no siento pero no podemos ayudarte deshecho humano, pars todo lo demás EMPIEZAN LAS NOCHES EN BURRBUJA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Hoy te has vuelto a empastillar?
> 
> Deseas que alguna forera enseñe un buen pezonzaco?*
> 
> Tranquilo, no eres único. Comienzan las noches de Burbuja.




Mañana tengo pensado la siguiente temática:

Hablamos de tu trabajo sin decirnos de qué trabajas.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tu, pues atentos, que voy. Va por ustedes.



Oleeeee


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Hoy te has vuelto a empastillar?*
> 
> *Deseas que alguna forera enseñe un buen pezonzaco?*
> 
> Tranquilo, no eres único. Comienzan las noches de Burbuja.



Joder que prisas macho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Joder que prisas macho.




Danos datos de la moza esa de Telecinco que has puesto.


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Danos datos de la moza esa de Telecinco que has puesto.



Doña Elia Galera, una pedazo de jaca galopa corta el viento cuando pasa por el puerto caminí.

To de Jeré.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Yo creo que cualquier mente cuerda y, sobre todo, la gente de mundo que intenta aportar algo, se ha planteado alguna vez *"por qué no me convertí en escoria social?"*

En la noche se crean extrañas complicidades. Por la parte chunga, todos sabemos lo que hay. Por la parte buena, héroes sin capa que se han visto abocados a buscar algo, o a solucionar algún problema.

También podemos hablar del vínculo que se genera entre los que trabajan a esas horas: taxistas, cajeros de gasolineras... *Socialmente están relegados*, casi tanto como aquellos soldados que volvían de Flandes y terminaban en la puerta del Sol pidiendo dinero.

Las miradas hablan por sí solas. De hecho, si os fijáis, cuando dos trabajadores nocturnos se topan, nunca hablan. Simplemente, se miran. Gente pérdida, sosteniendo involuntariamente un sistema que no eligieron y del que participan marginalmente. Joder, es duro eh, llevar en taxi a un pedófilo encocado hasta arriba con una filipina detrás.

Fijaros, además, que si bien es cierto que esta gente no habla si no es con la mirada, esta gente no tiene más amigos que la ciudad. El under the birdge y tal. Suelen tener una noción alucinante de donde está cada puto edificio, y hasta cada farola.

Yo creo que todos estos son los buenos que se han visto a adquirir armas para su autodefensa. Que todos ellos tienen, al menos, una navaja ni cotiza. Son los que sostienen ese mercado negro pues, como he dicho, han sido relegados a lo más marginal del sistema.

Pues, dicho todo esto, que no me podía callar, me planteo por que no decidí meterme en tantos problemas, tatuarme el cuerpo entero o meterme todo tipo de sustancias. *Me hubiera destrozado el cerebro, me hubiera convertido en la calaña (y, además, de clase baja, por si fuera poca la desdicha). No se, hay veces que pienso que hubiera sido una salida más digna.*


----------



## escalador (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es evidente que por tus apariciones intermitentes y desapariciones casi perpetuas tú debes ser camello.
> 
> No es normal que estés posteando, de repente te desconectes y desaparezcas, luego vuelves a conectarte y a postear y vuelves a desaparecer cuando tienes que marchar para atender a otro cliente.



Yo voto más bien por escort de señoras mayores casadas.


----------



## atasco (23 Ene 2022)

HOLA BUENAS NOCHES


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es evidente que por tus apariciones intermitentes y desapariciones casi perpetuas tú debes ser camello.
> 
> No es normal que estés posteando, de repente te desconectes y desaparezcas, luego vuelves a conectarte y a postear y vuelves a desaparecer cuando tienes que marchar para atender a otro cliente.




No pero casi.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> HOLA BUENAS NOCHES



Buenas noches atasco, llegas justo para votar, cual es tu jaca o actriz rociable favorita ?


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Joder que prisas macho.



Perdona macho.

Venga, hoy va a ser el primer día que se juntan dos entradillas de burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Esta jaca me ponía muchísimo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo creo que cualquier mente cuerda y, sobre todo, la gente de mundo que intenta aportar algo, se ha planteado alguna vez *"por que no me convertí en escoria social?"*
> 
> En la noche se crean extrañas complicidades. Por la parte chunga, todos sabemos lo que hay. Por la parte buena, héroes sin capa que se han visto abocados a buscar algo, o a solucionar algún problema.
> 
> ...




Siempre que te leo pienso en Rober de Niro en taxi driver.


----------



## xilebo (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Falta Sick y ya podemos comenzar la orgía.



Y dada su aficion religiosa que tiene, podemos ir todos a un cementerio


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Jiji.

Yo realmente soy más el típico bocseador blanco de origen irlandés, como James J. Braddock o Italoamericano, como Rocky Marciano.

Ya sabes, el glamour y tal.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *ORNELLA MUTI
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917635
> *



Sagerao, muyayo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

*Kate Beckinsale*


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

*Faye Dunaway.*


----------



## escalador (24 Ene 2022)

*MARLENE MOURREAU*


















Y su hijo @Sick Sad World


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *CHELSEA CHARMS*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917641



Record guinnees en el mundo de tamaño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Kate Beckinsale*




Esta lleva más chapa y pintura que el F1 de Alonso pero en su momento era muy rociable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *PATRICIA DAVIS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917654
> *




Tenemos la noche graciosilla ehh


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *PATRICIA DAVIS
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917654
> *



La Dama de Elche, hijos de pvta.

Qué sería de este debate sin la dama?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Joder que arcadas los posteos del jofruta de @Epsilon69 que retorcido el cabron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es evidente que por tus apariciones intermitentes y desapariciones casi perpetuas tú debes ser camello.
> 
> No es normal que estés posteando, de repente te desconectes y desaparezcas, luego vuelves a conectarte y a postear y vuelves a desaparecer cuando tienes que marchar para atender a otro cliente.



Ya dijo a qué se dedicaba. Si hasta hizo un hilo serio contestando preguntas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (24 Ene 2022)

Para cuando un vocaroo tuyo y de @atasco


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

lomas dices, videemos los parametros de realidad


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

que dicen no se que de vooocaro de atasco y de sick a world


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

yo me acabo de despertar del suelo de mi habitacion


----------



## DorianWilde (24 Ene 2022)

A ver .. que llego tarde.. os dejo a la Bellucci…








Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Ene 2022)

DorianWilde dijo:


> A ver .. que llego tarde.. os dejo a la Bellucci…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y buena actriz. Irreversible, gran película.



https://biguz.net/watch.php?id=658209&name=monica-bellucci-escena-violacion-de-pel%C3%ADcula-irreverible


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, veo el fruto de esta noche sobre jacas actrices...veo el hilo lleno de maromos y traviesos, haber que temática decidís para esta noche.


----------



## melf (24 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (24 Ene 2022)

No recuerdo a quien mas le gustaban. El nuevo adelanto esta bastante mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 917859
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917860




La primera de joven era un estandarte de las ROCIADAS.

La segunda siempre me pareció demasiado yonki.

Y la tercera es una de las grandes extractoras del Hollywood de los 90.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Para mí la DIOSA de las actrices ultrarociabled es Sofía Vergara, pero sin dudarlo ni un momento.
Una mujer con un cuerpazo natural y sobre todo unas tetas que dejan loco, morbosa de cara y encima a día de hoy a sus casi 50 años sigue estando megafollable; para mí la mejor MILF de Hollywood y la fantasía perfecta de "Stepmom fucks her son" de muchos chavales jóvenes (como yo).
Encima no tiene pinta de ser la típica tía que está bien para mirarla y ya: esta mujer debe de ser una leona en la cama fijo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Para mí la DIOSA de las actrices ultrarociabled es Sofía Vergara, pero sin dudarlo ni un momento.
> Una mujer con un cuerpazo natural y sobre todo unas tetas que dejan loco, morbosa de cara y encima a día de hoy a sus casi 50 años sigue estando megafollable; para mí la mejor MILF de Hollywood y la fantasía perfecta de "Stepmom fucks her son" de muchos chavales jóvenes (como yo).
> Encima no tiene pinta de ser la típica tía que está bien para mirarla y ya: esta mujer debe de ser una leona en la cama fijo.
> 
> ...




ROCIADAS a tutiplen


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que a qué te dedicas, jáster.




Antes formaba parte del proceso de tratar drogodependencias, tengo un hilo abierto hablando sobre ello.

Ahora trabajo en un ordenador.

Y tú @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo también vendo humo en un ordenador.





Joder cuando soy troll porque lo soy y cuando no también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Puedes confesar que eres satanitario, no paja nada. Te se quiere igual.




Jamás obtendrás tal confesión.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Antes formaba parte del proceso de tratar drogodependencias, tengo un hilo abierto hablando sobre ello.
> 
> Ahora trabajo en un ordenador.
> 
> Y tú @Epsilon69



Aqui el presidente a pleno rendimiento en el trabajo, que monada


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Dan ganas de comérselo crudo.



Yo soy mas a la parrilla


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Aqui el presidente a pleno rendimiento en el trabajo, que monada



ojala trabajasen por nosotros


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 917966
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917967
> 
> ...



Viendo eso me gusta mas otro tipo de carne como de solomillo o secreto iberico


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xD


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 918006
> 
> 
> Vuelta y vuelta, un poquito de ajitos y rico rico.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Joder @Epsilon69 tienes una vena muy gore.

Bueno y vosotros en que cosa curramos sin decir de qué fuerais claro.

@atasco ya sabemos que trabaja de drogadicto a tiempo completo, pero @xilebo, @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Edge2 @Sick Sad World @escalador que decis.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder @Epsilon69 tienes una vena muy gore.
> 
> Bueno y vosotros en que cosa curramos sin decir de qué fuerais claro.
> 
> @atasco ya sabemos que trabaja de drogadicto a tiempo completo, pero @xilebo, @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @Edge2 @Sick Sad World @escalador que decis.



Bueno yo ya lo desvele entero sobre lo que curro, esta en el hilo atras, pero bueno....tmb trabajo delante de un ordenador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno yo ya lo desvele entero sobre lo que curro, esta en el hilo atras, pero bueno....tmb trabajo delante de un ordenador




Que haces no me acuerdo


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces no me acuerdo



Sobre temas de desarrollos en un software aplicado en el entorno de un ciente para mantener o adaptar sus necesidades de negocio. Ahora vas y lo casca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sobre temas de desarrollos en un software aplicado en el entorno de un ciente para mantener o adaptar sus necesidades de negocio. Ahora vas y lo casca



 picateclas?


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> picateclas?



Bueno es una de las muchas otras tareas que hago, no solo eso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno es una de las muchas otras tareas que hago, no solo eso




Vale vamos a ir actualizando esto:

@Obiwanchernobil infografía.

@atasco drogadicto.

@xilebo picateclas



Haber quien se suma a la lista.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

No es un trabajo como tal pero se podría decir que es un "trabajo" estoy muy tranquilo la mayor parte del tiempo exceptuando ciertas épocas del año, que me deja bastante tiempo libre, en el que a pesar de que no me pagan una mierda no me falta ninguna necesidad y puedo adquirir buenos caprichos además de que el ambientes es bastante jovial y de buen rollo.

Adivina adivinanza, advierto que lo he puesto jodido aunque alguna vez lo he revelado en este foro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No es un trabajo como tal pero se podría decir que es un "trabajo" estoy muy tranquilo la mayor parte del tiempo exceptuando ciertas épocas del año, que me deja bastante tiempo libre, en el que a pesar de que no me pagan una mierda no me falta ninguna necesidad y puedo adquirir buenos caprichos además de que el ambientes es bastante jovial y de buen rollo.
> 
> Adivina adivinanza, advierto que lo he puesto jodido aunque alguna vez lo he revelado en este foro.




Ni idea? Guardia?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ni idea? Guardia?



Más pistas:
Es algo propio de gente joven, no pagan como tal y tiene que ver con el tema de las leyes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Más pistas:
> Es algo propio de gente joven, no pagan como tal y tiene que ver con el tema de las leyes.



Estás de practicas de derecho


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estás de practicas de derecho



Casi casi.
Estoy estudiando Derecho en la universidad, a prácticas no he llegado (al menos aún) por suerte.
Por eso he dicho que no es un trabajo como tal ya que no cobro nada por ello pero como gracias a ello vivo tranquilamente en casa de mis padres y el trabajo se podría definir como cualquier actividad que te otorga algo material a cambio pues...

No vivo mal en este aspecto.


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estás de practicas de derecho



deja y no cuacciones ovin


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Casi casi.
> Estoy estudiando Derecho en la universidad, a prácticas no he llegado (al menos aún) por suerte.
> Por eso he dicho que no es un trabajo como tal ya que no cobro nada por ello pero como gracias a ello vivo tranquilamente en casa de mis padres y el trabajo se podría definir como cualquier actividad que te otorga algo material a cambio pues...
> 
> No vivo mal en este aspecto.



Que especialidad de derecho as cogido?


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

*Alejandro Talavante siempre había soñado con ser figura del toreo*. Su principal referente del momento era José Tomás.

Fue alumno de la escuela de tauromaquia de Badajoz y, por un tema de contactos, la casa solía tener entradas para la feria de la misma ciudad.

En una de esas tardes, en el año 2000, Talavante y sus amigos pudieron acercarse al patio de cuadrillas y, en ese momento, Alejandro no contaba con que iba a ver a su ídolo tan de cerca. Se miraron mutuamente. Fue una sensación extraña, fue ver a un "Dios pagano".

Uno de los apoderados intervino para que el diestro saludara a los chavales y sugirió que regalase su capote a uno de ellos. José Tomás lo vió claro:
*"**No, el Capote se lo voy a dar a él (refiriéndose a Talavante)".*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Alejandro Talavante siempre había soñado con ser figura del toreo*. Su principal referente del momento siempre había sido José Tomás.
> 
> Fue alumno de la escuela de tauromaquia de Badajoz y, por un tema de contactos, la casa solía tener entradas para la feria de la misma ciudad.
> 
> ...




Te gustan los toros?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

20 años exactos, rozando el límite si es lo que te atrae.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que especialidad de derecho as cogido?



Aún estoy en segundo año ya que repetí curso en el 2020 por tocarme los cojones a dos manos.
Creo que la fama del derecho que más me atre por ahora es la del derecho penal, de hecho hubo un tiempo que me atraía la idea de hacerme funcionario de prisiones pero luego con los años entre lo poco que pagan para el riesgo que asumes y que las oposiciones de ese tipo hoy en día son muy jodidas pues deseché la idea.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> 20 años exactos, rozando el límite si es lo que te atrae.



En que universidad estas estudiando derecho? Recuerdo en andalucia que Malaga tenia fama de dura y ser la mejor y granada se iba la gente porque era mas facil


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En que universidad estas estudiando derecho? Recuerdo en andalucia que Malaga tenia fama de dura y ser la mejor y granada se iba la gente porque era mas facil



En la de Zaragoza, la pública evidentemente.
Tiene fama de ser un tanto dura y aunque no he comparado seguramente sea cierto.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

MD.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

En el floro tienes muxo ninyato pa desvirgar.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En el floro tienes muxo ninyato pa desvirgar.



Y hacerlo un hooombre


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En el floro tienes muxo ninyato pa desvirgar.



Hombre no soy virgen precisamente pero la idea no suena nada mal aún así.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Busca un hilo suyo de Agosto o así. Hablaba de como tratar a drogatas.



Pues con atasco se jubila ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Bueno, por hoy ya dejó de currar, llevo desde las 8 de la mañana foreando.

Ahora un buen capítulo VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa, que el otro día deje a medias uno en el que el hijo de mich buchanan robaba dinero para jugar en los recreativos mientras Pamela detenía a una banda de narcotraficantes.

Edito: venga cabrones id hablando que hemos sido pocos los valientes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando abrió ese hilo yo todavía ni había nacido (en el foro). Luego le echaré un vistazo.



No creo que estés de acuerdo conmigo en lo que expongo en ese hilo, pero nos quedó un buen hilo entre todas las opiniones.
Por un momento pensé en dejar de trollear, pero al final no quería fallarme a mí mismo y rápidamente abrí un hilo sobre mamadous y perros con sobredosis.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Creo que era este hilo, recuerdo que en su momento me metí a participar y me pareció bastante interesante.

Vale la pena echarle un vistazo.

He trabajado en un centro de desintoxicación de drogas y respondo preguntas. Tema serio hasta donde queráis.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando abrió ese hilo yo todavía ni había nacido (en el foro). Luego le echaré un vistazo.



Mañana cumples 5 meses, ya mismo empiezas a andar


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (24 Ene 2022)

Me acabas de recordar a una amiga que me dijo que había una chavala bastante maja que vino un año a su instituto y que a ella le gustaba (mi amiga era lesbiana pero no la típica bollera de izquierdas proculera precisamente).
Un día mi amiga buscando información de ella y preguntando descubrió que la chica era drogadicta, y no precisamente de simples porros o hachís; hasta me enseñó fotos suyas de Instagram y se la veía demacrada como si estuviera muerta en vida.

Mi colega evidentemente se quedó muy rayada ya que en el instituto aquella era una chica aparentemente normal, sin problemas raros y simpática aunque no conocía a la familia; pero en principio parecía la típica persona que no te imaginas que se puede meter heroína.
Hay mucha gente que por motivos de lo más variados acaban cayendo, y debe ser algo duro que espero no descubrir.

Menos mal que desde pequeño ya tenía metido en la cabeza eso de que las drogas eran impuras y te dejaban en la miseria.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Sii lo estuvimos hablando el dia de la tematica de las drogas. Eso da mucho respeto, y a la vez es tan facil acceder a ellas y probarlas, que cualquiera cae. Y lo peligroso y pasa a menudo, que no te das cuenta hasta donde llegas y siempre se dice: yo controlo. Te metes en una espiral que siempre te lleva a la ruina economica, matrimonial si tienes familia....y muy dificil retroceder hacia atras ya. Existen programas de intoxicacion, ayudas,...pero requiere mucha voluntad y tener tmb buenas amistades. Se empieza probandolo a traves de amigos y lo importante es tener claro que eso te arruinan la vida para siempre


----------



## escalador (24 Ene 2022)

Eso es una virtud. No cambies nunca Sicky. Tú pintas el mundo de color en una humanidad gris.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Sin duda, durante más de una década los médicos de atención primaria las han estado recetando como si fueran calameros, su uso no debe exceder de los tres meses nunca en personas sin patologías mentales graves que tengan que ver con la agresividad y se discute que ni tan siquiera en esos casos.

Tenemos medio país con personas de más de 60 años medicadas así, a esas personas no puedes dejarlas de medicar ya de por sí.

Pero a personas que llevan más de 5 años con ellas y son jóvenes tambien es muy difícil retirarseras hasta el punto de necesitar acudir a clínicas-psiquiatricos para desintoxicar.


Yo creo que tomarte unas cervezas de vez en cuando es humano y está bien pero todos conocemos nuestros límites, no comparto ser un santo porque todos hemos sido jóvenes pero tampoco el que todo vale.


----------



## DorianWilde (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda, durante más de una década los médicos de atención primaria las han estado recetando como si fueran calameros, su uso no debe exceder de los tres meses nunca en personas sin patologías mentales graves que tengan que ver con la agresividad y se discute que ni tan siquiera en esos casos.
> 
> Tenemos medio país con personas de más de 60 años medicadas así, a esas personas no puedes dejarlas de medicar ya de por sí.
> 
> ...



Y menos mal que se pasó de los barbitúricos a las benzos.... si no, caían como moscas... es alucinante lo aceptado que está su uso, y el acceso tan fácil que tienen... yo veo gente a mi alrededor que las consume, y además es que las intercambian y van probando como el que cambia de antigripal.. lo mismo dan hipnóticos, ansiolíticos, anticonvulsivos, miorrelajantes...está medio mundo anestesiado por completo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Y menos mal que se pasó de los barbitúricos a las benzos.... si no, caían como moscas... es alucinante lo aceptado que está su uso, y el acceso tan fácil que tienen... yo veo gente a mi alrededor que las consume, y además es que las intercambian y van probando como el que cambia de antigripal.. lo mismo dan hipnóticos, ansiolíticos, anticonvulsivos, miorrelajantes...está medio mundo anestesiado por completo....




Exacto, por no hablar de las clínicas privadas de medicina que les suda recetar lo que sea.

Editando @DorianWilde hablando de barbitúricos te diré que me sorprendió mucho las cantidades de propofol de las que se hablaba con la muerte de Michael Jackson @El Juani maneja más que yo del desteñido, pero al tío le sedaban como si le fuesen a intervenir quirúrgicamente abriéndole vía y todo con todo lo que ello conlleva, es un nivel superior de drogadicción y el médico que le trataba un zumbado de mucho cuidado.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda, durante más de una década los médicos de atención primaria las han estado recetando como si fueran calameros, su uso no debe exceder de los tres meses nunca en personas sin patologías mentales graves que tengan que ver con la agresividad y se discute que ni tan siquiera en esos casos.
> 
> Tenemos medio país con personas de más de 60 años medicadas así, a esas personas no puedes dejarlas de medicar ya de por sí.
> 
> ...



La psiquiatria es el unico negocio donde el cliente nunca lleva la razon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La psiquiatria es el unico negocio donde el cliente nunca lleva la razon




Exacto,.cuanto más lejos mejor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No creo que estés de acuerdo conmigo en lo que expongo en ese hilo, pero nos quedó un buen hilo entre todas las opiniones.
> Por un momento pensé en dejar de trollear, pero al final no quería fallarme a mí mismo y rápidamente abrí un hilo sobre mamadous y perros con sobredosis.



Nos quedamos con la intriga de qué le pasó a tu perro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Creo que era este hilo, recuerdo que en su momento me metí a participar y me pareció bastante interesante.
> 
> Vale la pena echarle un vistazo.
> 
> He trabajado en un centro de desintoxicación de drogas y respondo preguntas. Tema serio hasta donde queráis.



Sasto.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

–Hombre, Paco, cuánto tiempo sin vernos… ¿Cómo llevas lo de tu problema?
–Muy bien, muy bien, lo tengo superado desde que voy al psiquiatra.
–¿Ah, sí? ¿Ya no te meas en la cama?
–Sí, pero ya no me importa.


----------



## DorianWilde (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, por no hablar de las clínicas privadas de medicina que les suda recetar lo que sea.
> 
> Editando @DorianWilde hablando de barbitúricos te diré que me sorprendió mucho las cantidades de propofol de las que se hablaba con la muerte de Michael Jackson @El Juani maneja más que yo del desteñido, pero al tío le sedaban como si le fuesen a intervenir quirúrgicamente abriéndole vía y todo con todo lo que ello conlleva, es un nivel superior de drogadicción y el médico que le trataba un zumbado de mucho cuidado.



Le puso fino, además de la última dosis de propofol, por lo visto antes le administró diazepam, lorazepam y midazolam... los dos últimos intravenosos... no se entiende...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

DorianWilde dijo:


> Le puso fino, además de la última dosis de propofol, por lo visto antes le administró diazepam, lorazepam y midazolam... los dos últimos intravenosos... no se entiende...




Pues o tenía un estado nervioso inducidos por otras cosas, que parece que no, o era su modo de operar, canso que llevaría así años y años.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Un primo de mi padre cayó por las drogas en los 80. Y en los 90 uno de mi clase del cole de los que se las daba de listos por meterse de todo.



Pues el listo muy lejos no habra llegado, andara por aqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> –Hombre, Paco, cuánto tiempo sin vernos… ¿Cómo llevas lo de tu problema?
> –Muy bien, muy bien, lo tengo superado desde que voy al psiquiatra.
> –¿Ah, sí? ¿Ya no te meas en la cama?
> –Sí, pero ya no me importa.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 917859
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 917860



Joder!! Francesca Neri también otra top (ya no la recordaba), y con alguna peli con escenas de quitar el hipo. Edades de lulú y dispara, son las que me vienen a la mente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

La winona, que verano me dio...extracciones ilimitadas una detrás de otra, gracias winona.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La winona, que verano me dio...extracciones ilimitadas una detrás de otra, gracias winona.



Bueno esa tuvo una epoca de maximo esplendor. Dos que cuando empezaron vi que llegarian lejos, la scarlet en la peli la isla







Y esta empezo en smallville, kristin kreuk, guapisima:


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

joder que cruz


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

Que opinas de las pelirrojas? Y de las castañas? Que dirías de las paticortas?


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

@Sick Sad World qué se siente siendo el centro de atención femenino de un foro de críos que con 30 tacos juegan al Fortnite?


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> joder que cruz



Atasco, esta noche haces stream en twtich ?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Ene 2022)

Está bien saberlo.

Aunque todavía te falta camino por recorrer


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco, esta noche haces stream en twtich ?



Sabes que mi esfínter me llama hijopvta?


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

Y será verdad que te pone más follarte a uno con novia que soltero.

Que degenerada.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sabes que mi esfínter me llama hijopvta?



No, y por que ?


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo novia


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

Echáis de menos a alguien en particular en este hilo?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Ene 2022)

¿Pues? No te he retado, por curiosidad, ¿qué te hace pensar eso?


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> ¿Pues? No te he retado, por curiosidad, ¿qué te hace pensar eso?



La curiosidad mato al gato


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

Me imagino a la Sicky en el mismo plan que la firma de Proaria:

*QUE OS MUERDOOOOOOOO.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Habéis decidido ya la temática de esta noche????


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Habéis decidido ya la temática de esta noche????



Sí, esta:

*zZzZZZ*


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Habéis decidido ya la temática de esta noche????



El tema no era contar nuestros trabajos o me he perdido algo ?


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Ene 2022)

Eso pensaba. Hoy puede ser una noche para centrarnos en Sick y su camino hacia la luz. Habrá de desentrañar las circunstancias de su vida y el porque de esas pulsiones que la llevan a ser quien es.






Ayudarla a evolucionar. El objetivo de la noche podría ser: 

SICK, DE NIÑA A MUJER


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco, esta noche haces stream en twtich ?



estoy jugando pero hasta las diez nada


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

joder que ccruz


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> estoy jugando pero hasta las diez nada



Vale luego a las diez me conecto y te escucho


----------



## DorianWilde (24 Ene 2022)

Afloja lo que quieras.... pero que no te lo noten......


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Pues de actrices españolas creo que nadie ha puesto una


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vale luego a las diez me conecto y te escucho



vale


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El tema no era contar nuestros trabajos o me he perdido algo ?




Si es verdad, lo voy a poner, se me ha Ia olvidado.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si es verdad, lo voy a poner, se me ha Ia olvidado.



Vaya memoria de hamster tienes


----------



## uno_de_tantos (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues de actrices españolas creo que nadie ha puesto una
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 918774



Elsa Pataky está muy buena, pero la veo como una muñeca hinchable, no me dice nada. Para mi es la antítesis de cualquier sentimiento romántico.

Natalia Berveke es todo lo contrario a nivel romántico, pero has escogido una foto donde sale fea. Sin ser tan top como otras físicamente, en doctor mateo era la novia ideal.

No sé ni como me dio por ver esa serie, pero me enganchó esa vida idílica sin tanto sadismo como hay en la realidad.


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vale luego a las diez me conecto y te escucho



ya estoy online


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Elsa Pataky está muy buena, pero la veo como una muñeca hinchable, no me dice nada. Para mi es la antítesis de cualquier sentimiento romántico.
> 
> Natalia Berveke es todo lo contrario a nivel romántico, pero has escogido una foto donde sale fea. Sin ser tan top como otras físicamente, en doctor mateo era la novia ideal.
> 
> No sé ni como me dio por ver esa serie, pero me enganchó esa vida idílica sin tanto sadismo como hay en la realidad.



Es verdad la foto no sale muy bien, pero en doctor mateo que tmb me engancho la serie, ahi estaba divina de la muerte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Elsa Pataky está muy buena, pero la veo como una muñeca hinchable, no me dice nada. Para mi es la antítesis de cualquier sentimiento romántico.
> 
> Natalia Berveke es todo lo contrario a nivel romántico, pero has escogido una foto donde sale fea. Sin ser tan top como otras físicamente, en doctor mateo era la novia ideal.
> 
> No sé ni como me dio por ver esa serie, pero me enganchó esa vida idílica sin tanto sadismo como hay en la realidad.




La verbeke está ahora mismo en el hormiguero, y a parte de enzarpada ya se ha hinchado los morros y estirado la cara en plan travelo.
Hace 1O años era rociada tras rociada.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ya estoy online



Ya te veo, quita la musica y comenta lo que haces en el juego, que yo de eso no entiendo nada


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te veo, quita la musica y comenta lo que haces en el juego, que yo de eso no entiendo nada



pero si esta baja exajerao


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te veo, quita la musica y comenta lo que haces en el juego, que yo de eso no entiendo nada



ya he cortado


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ya he cortado



ya me di cuenta, digo que negro lo veo todo  que poco has durao  como se llamaba el juego que estabas?


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ya me di cuenta, digo que negro lo veo todo  que poco has durao  como se llamaba el juego que estabas?



lol


----------



## xilebo (24 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> lol



Por cierto, quien es la persona de tu avatar q llevas siempre?


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, quien es la persona de tu avatar q llevas siempre?



por que esa pregunta si nisiquiera esta bien echa esta en mpg


es de una pelicula llamada yo cristina F


----------



## atasco (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, pues acabo de finalizar la lectura del jáster sobre su puesto de trabajo en un CAD.
> 
> Uno de los principales problemas de la droga es que la droga no mata. Si la droga matase a la primera, no habría negocio ni clientes que compraran la mercancía. El objetivo principal de la drogas, tanto legales como ilegales, es mantenerte adicto y dependiente de ellas para llenar el bolsillo del camello legal (el estado) o el ilegal.
> 
> ...



JODER QUE CRUZ


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, pues acabo de finalizar la lectura del jáster sobre su puesto de trabajo en un CAD.
> 
> Uno de los principales problemas de la droga es que la droga no mata. Si la droga matase a la primera, no habría negocio ni clientes que compraran la mercancía. El objetivo principal de la drogas, tanto legales como ilegales, es mantenerte adicto y dependiente de ellas para llenar el bolsillo del camello legal (el estado) o el ilegal.
> 
> ...





Soberbio texto, en el que estoy de acuerdo en la mayor parte de las cosas, lo ideal es no depender de las sustancias legales o ilegales ni de las del estado, que además tienen a sobremedicar más allá de destinar auténticos recursos para curar el dolor real.


Hoy cascas tu la entradilla @Epsilon69 poco más que decir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Discrepo contigo en que la gente que cae en las drogas es gente de carácter débil. Hay que ser muy fuerte física y mentalmente para intentar autodestruirte y engañarte a ti mismo durante los años y hasta décadas que puede durar una adicción y no conseguirlo hasta que por fin te lleva a la tumba.



No, no tiene nada aque ver ser débil mi chorradas de esas evidentemente, puede que tenga que ver ser cauto, o incluso tener un nivel de responsabilidad más alto contigo mismo para no dar ese primer trago o paso, pero en realidad esa mujer que bebé porque de pequeña su padre la daba palizas es más fuerte que todos nosotros o ese adolescente que tiene ataques de pánico y recurre a las benzos para poder llevar una vida normal tampoco es débil.

La debilidad en mi opinión es otra cosa, esto es droga, fabricada para producir picos de placer anormalmente altos en el cerebro con muy poco esfuerzo, unos antes y otros después pero al final se cae si se juega con ello.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, no tiene nada aque ver ser débil mi chorradas de esas evidentemente, puede que tenga que ver ser cauto, o incluso tener un nivel de responsabilidad más alto contigo mismo para no dar ese primer trago o paso, pero en realidad esa mujer que bebé porque de pequeña su padre la daba palizas es más fuerte que todos nosotros o ese adolescente que tiene ataques de pánico y recurre a las benzos para poder llevar una vida normal tampoco es débil.
> 
> La debilidad en mi opinión es otra cosa, esto es droga, fabricada para producir picos de placer anormalmente altos en el cerebro con muy poco esfuerzo, unos antes y otros después pero al final se cae si se juega con ello.



Eso es verdad, no siempre es en personas mas debiles, pero alguna vez se da. Esas personas que han sufrido desde pequeño son infinitamente mas fuerte que nadie y pueden caer en esas cosas. Y tmb se da en personas que tienen dinero, en teoria llevan buena vida, su familia viven bien y de repente un dia le dan por probar porros y drogas, y le arruinan la vida. Nadie se salva


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Venga que llevo mucho tiempo sin premiar a @Epsilon69 y esto se está acalorado y poniéndose muy serio:


----------



## escalador (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Discrepo contigo en que la gente que cae en las drogas es gente de carácter débil. Hay que ser muy fuerte física y mentalmente para intentar autodestruirte y engañarte a ti mismo durante los años y hasta décadas que puede durar una adicción y no conseguirlo hasta que por fin te lleva a la tumba.



Yo tengo conocidos, familiares y algun ex compañero de trabajo alcohólico y he establecido un perfil bastante concreto sobre el alcohólico en base a ciertos rasgos psicológicos muy curiosos que comparten, a ver qué opinas.

Hombres aparentemente seguros de sí mismos, que se creen poseedores de una inteligencia superior a los demás lo cual les lleva a tratar a los demás, y en concreto a sus parejasy/o familiares como a una mierda. Un comportamiento que en el fondo esconde una falta de autoestima, una vulnerabilidad y una susceptibilidad emocional muy fuerte, que al mínimo vaivén necesitan calmarse y aliviarse en alcohol y del cual acaban dependiendo para mantenerse a flote, pues son gente sumamente sensible y vulnerable emocionalmente, aunque no lo quieran aparentar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Yo tengo conocidos, familiares y algun ex compañero de trabajo alcohólico y he establecido un perfil bastante concreto sobre el alcohólico en base a ciertos rasgos psicológicos muy curiosos que comparten, a ver qué opinas.
> 
> Hombres aparentemente seguros de sí mismos, que se creen poseedores de una inteligencia superior a los demás lo cual les lleva a tratar a los demás, y en concreto a sus parejasy/o familiares como a una mierda. Un comportamiento que en el fondo esconde una vulnerabilidad y susceptibilidad emocional muy fuerte, que al mínimo vaivén necesitan calmarse y aliviarse en alcohol y del cual acaban dependiendo para mantenerse a flote, pues son gente sumamente sensible y vulnerable emocionalmente, aunque no lo quieran aparentar.




No, no tiene porqué.
Normalmente el alcohólico es solitario, poco social y no es violento en contra de lo que se pueda pensar.

Si alguien bebé y pega a alguien ya era violento antes de beber y usaba la violencia antes de beber solo que no lo sabías.


----------



## escalador (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, no tiene porqué.
> Normalmente el alcohólico es solitario, poco social y no es violento en contra de lo que se pueda pensar.
> 
> Si alguien bebé y pega a alguien ya era violento antes de beber y usaba la violencia antes de beber solo que no lo sabías.



Bueno, los 3 casos que conozco son alcohólicos desde muy jóvenes, diría que desde antes de que llegaran a formarse una personalidad adulta y madura. Digamos que desde la adolescencia. Dos los conozco ya adultos con hijos, y otro de veintiñico. Los 3 con esos rasgos. Mucha casualidad. Gente que a pesar de su parte más violenta, yo me he sentido muy atraido por ellos por su sensibilidad muy por encima de la media.


----------



## escalador (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Gente que sufre porque es extremadamente sensible. El alcohol es un anestésico y un depresor. Duerme los sentidos. Es cierto que con los primeros sorbos se experimentan euforia y desinhibición, pero si se continúa bebiendo acabas caído de la silla y tirado en el suelo. *Gente que bebe porque no soporta este mundo. LES DUELE ESTE MUNDO y no aguantan más.*



Esa es mi sensación y en eso coincido con vosotros. Pero precisamente eso lo entiendo como debilidad, no como fortaleza. Una persona fuerte lo acaba superando y sublimando, no necesita vivir anestesiado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Bueno, los 3 casos que conozco son alcohólicos desde muy jóvenes, diría que desde antes de que llegaran a formarse una personalidad adulta y madura. Digamos que desde la adolescencia. Dos los conozco ya adultos con hijos, y otro de veintiñico. Los 3 con esos rasgos. Mucha casualidad.




Puede ser perfectamente pero el usuario solo de alcohol no suele tener ese perfil en contra de ello que se piensa 

Manolo tiene 45 años trabaja en la obra y cuando sale se va al bar a ponerse ciego de whisky aparte de la cerveza que ha bebido en el andamio, llega a casa y solo necesita dormir, al día siguiente repite la jugada, llega un momento que los niveles de toxicidad son muy elevados y debe parar, nunca tiene una palabra mala con nadie, solo trabaja y duerme.

Ese es el prototipo en hombres, cambia el puesto de trabajo por otro y el bar de x por la licorera pascual.


María es profesora tiene muchas preocupaciones, vive sola y tiene 30 años, tal vez son demasiadas las preocupaciones o puede que la importancia que le otorga ella, todas las noches se bebe una copa de vino porque si no no es capaz de relajarse, en tres años necesita tres copas de vino para dormir, ya es alcohólica.

Y este el de muejres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

creo que en breve voy a trollear mi propio hilo sobre las drogas, aquello empieza a desvariar con insultos y tal, y cuando eso sucede a un trolleador profesional sabe que ha llegado el momento de auto trollearse.

Es llamativo que la gente piense que decir que las drogas son nocivas es un atentado contra su honor y persona... curioso.


----------



## escalador (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Confundes debilidad con sensibilidad. ¿Acaso un cacho de carne con ojos que vota a la PSOE y ve Sálvame que ni siente ni padece a ti te parece más fuerte que una persona con altas capacidades cognitivas e intelectuales extremadamente sensible que tiene un nivel de percepción superior a la media y por eso sufre más?



No lo confundo, pero las personas tan sensibles sufren más.

Por ej. Si esa persona tan sensible acaba destruida psicológicamente e incapacitada para llevar una vida afectiva, familiar y laboral normal tras años refugiado en alcohol y otras sustancias, esa persona ha sido fuerte o débil? A esa persona le ha vencido la vida. Podía haberse refugiado en otra cosa que no lo huniera llevado a autodestruirse? Si la respuesta es si, hubiera sido mas fuerte en ese caso? Menos sensible? Más inteligente?


----------



## DorianWilde (25 Ene 2022)

A


Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, pues acabo de finalizar la lectura del jáster sobre su puesto de trabajo en un CAD.
> 
> Uno de los principales problemas de la droga es que la droga no mata. Si la droga matase a la primera, no habría negocio ni clientes que compraran la mercancía. El objetivo principal de la drogas, tanto legales como ilegales, es mantenerte adicto y dependiente de ellas para llenar el bolsillo del camello legal (el estado) o el ilegal.
> 
> ...



Cremita pura.
Totalmente de acuerdo. Siempre he pensado que la condición de adicto se lleva dentro. Por algún desajuste, por no ser capaz de apartar el sufrimiento de otra manera, como dices, curarse el alma herida. 
He conocido hasta adictos/as sin sustancias de por medio. Adictos a ser el centro de atención, a la adrenalina de lo extremo, a un montón de cosas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No lo confundo, pero las personas tan sensibles sufren más.
> 
> Por ej. Si esa persona tan sensible acaba destruida psicológicamente e incapacitada para llevar una vida afectiva, familiar y laboral normal tras años refugiado en alcohol y otras sustancias, esa persona ha sido fuerte o débil? A esa persona le ha vencido la vida. Podía haberse refugiado en otra cosa que no lo huniera llevado a autodestruirse? Si la respuesta es si, hubiera sido mas fuerte en ese caso? Menos sensible? Más inteligente?




Es muchísimo más complejo que eso que expones y muy difícil hablarlo en un foro.

No, drogarse no tiene que ver con ser débil, tiene que ver con otros atributos o déficits de ellos.

No te haces adicto por ser débil.


----------



## DorianWilde (25 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No lo confundo, pero las personas tan sensibles sufren más.
> 
> Por ej. Si esa persona tan sensible acaba destruida psicológicamente e incapacitada para llevar una vida afectiva, familiar y laboral normal tras años refugiado en alcohol y otras sustancias, esa persona ha sido fuerte o débil? A esa persona le ha vencido la vida. Podía haberse refugiado en otra cosa que no lo huniera llevado a autodestruirse? Si la respuesta es si, hubiera sido mas fuerte en ese caso? Menos sensible? Más inteligente?



Yo también creo que las personas más sensibles sufren más. Hablo de sensibilidad como la capacidad para recibir estímulos, y sentir emociones, y reaccionar a todo ello.
Juraría que la gente inteligente, también sufre más.
Pero en efecto no creo que ser sensible sea ser débol.


----------



## escalador (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es muchísimo más complejo que eso que expones y muy difícil hablarlo en un foro.
> 
> No, drogarse no tiene que ver con ser débil, tiene que ver con otros atributos o déficits de ellos.
> 
> No te haces adicto por ser débil.



Mira, la historia de mi vida es sentirme atraído por gente extremadamente sensible en muchos aspectos, y luego descubrir que tienen adicciones y que han tenido una vida muy fuera de lo común.

Yo siempre he sido hipersensible desde niño, poeta, muy artistico, filosofico, con un lado femenido bastante acentuado a nivel muy interno, pero si a dia de hoy no soy adicto a nada pienso que puede tener algo que ver en que muchas veces me he sentido corto, o que no he llegado al nivel de profundidad o sensibilidad de estas personas, por lo cual he sentido muchas veces envidia. Es muy complejo de explicar y a la vez como una espiral de incomprensión de quien es menos sensible hacia quién lo es más. He sentido muchísima incomprensión de familia y amigos hacia mi, pero a la vez no acabo de compremder 100% a estas personas tan sensibles con adicciones.


----------



## DorianWilde (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Leí en el otro hilo que abrió el jáster a un pavo decir que él fumaba porros y se emborrachaba básicamente para "subnormalizarse" y rebajarse al nivel del resto de borregos para poder mimetizarse con ellos y poder socializar.
> 
> Sublime.



No sé si hasta ese punto.. pero sí que hay gente que no puede dejar de pensar, y creo que debe ser agotador,,, como no tengan recursos para el autocontrol y necesiten constantemente tener a tope sus circuitos de recompensa .. están jodidos....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Mira, la historia de mi vida es sentirme atraído por gente extremadamente sensible en muchos aspectos, y luego descubrir que tienen adicciones y que han tenido una vida muy fuera de lo común.
> 
> Yo siempre he sido hipersensible desde niño, poeta, muy artistico, filosofico, con un lado femenido bastante acentuado a nivel muy interno, pero si a dia de hoy no soy adicto a nada pienso que puede tener algo que ver en que muchas veces me he sentido corto, o que no he llegado al nivel de profundidad o sensibilidad de estas personas, por lo cual he sentido muchas veces envidia. Es muy complejo de explicar y a la vez como una espiral de incomprensión de quien es menos sensible hacia quién lo es más. He sentido muchísima incomprensión de familia y amigos hacia mi, pero a la vez no acabo de compremder 100 a estas personas tan sensibles con adicciones.




La vida es muy larga y tu joven, muchas personas empiezan después de los 30 con las adicciones.
Nunca se sabe.


----------



## DorianWilde (25 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Mira, la historia de mi vida es sentirme atraído por gente extremadamente sensible en muchos aspectos, y luego descubrir que tienen adicciones y que han tenido una vida muy fuera de lo común.
> 
> Yo siempre he sido hipersensible desde niño, poeta, muy artistico, filosofico, con un lado femenido bastante acentuado a nivel muy interno, pero si a dia de hoy no soy adicto a nada pienso que puede tener algo que ver en que muchas veces me he sentido corto, o que no he llegado al nivel de profundidad o sensibilidad de estas personas, por lo cual he sentido muchas veces envidia. Es muy complejo de explicar y a la vez como una espiral de incomprensión de quien es menos sensible hacia quién lo es más. He sentido muchísima incomprensión de familia y amigos hacia mi, pero a la vez no acabo de compremder 100% a estas personas tan sensibles con adicciones.



No tiene por qué... quizás aunque llegues a un nivel de sensibilidad que en ocasiones te acrrea sufrimiento, también tienes los mecanismos para recompensarte, el arte, la poesía la filosofía,,,, eso que debería ser la droga de mucha gente, vaya


----------



## DorianWilde (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A la gente sensible e inteligente también le gusta experimentar, poner a prueba sus cerebros, explorar los límites del conocimiento y del mundo gnóstico experimentando con sustancias, lo que les abre la mente y sus límites perceptuales. Son los llamados psiconautas.
> 
> Yo he tenido sesiones de setas alucinógenas junto a profesores universitarios y hemos terminado hablando de teosofía, teología, filosofía, de sistemas hegelianos y de movimientos artísticos contemporáneos.
> 
> Estoy convencidísimo de que algunas geniales ideas vomitadas en aquella sesión serían imposibles de concebir de haber estado sobrios. O siempre estuvieron ahí y esas setas nos permitieron acceder a ellas, como abriendo puertas ocultas al conocimiento.



Claro,,, a ver... no sé si has dicho ya en que trabajas, pero me temo que conoces que al final, el resultado de exponerte a un alucinógeno, (aunque de otro modo, no por inhibir la recaptación como los estimulantes, sino por activar los receptores específicos) consiste en tener rebotando los neeurotransmisores entre los espacios sinápticos ad infinitum.... con todo lo que conlleva.....


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No, no tiene nada aque ver ser débil mi chorradas de esas evidentemente, puede que tenga que ver ser cauto, o incluso tener un nivel de responsabilidad más alto contigo mismo para no dar ese primer trago o paso, pero en realidad esa mujer que bebé porque de pequeña su padre la daba palizas es más fuerte que todos nosotros o ese adolescente que tiene ataques de pánico y recurre a las benzos para poder llevar una vida normal tampoco es débil.
> 
> La debilidad en mi opinión es otra cosa, esto es droga, fabricada para *producir* *picos de placer anormalmente altos en el cerebro con muy poco esfuerzo, unos antes y otros después pero al final se cae si se juega con ello*.



Para mi esa es la clave, ni fortalezas, ni debilidades ni leches. Creo que va en lo que cada uno encuentra "atractivo" y ademas hace falta una predisposicion. Cuando probe la cocaina me parecio una autentica mierda con lo que se me quitaron las ganas de volver a probar, en cambio los licores dulces me vuelven loco. Me podria enganchar al Malaga Virgen, pero no a la ginebra ya que esta no tiene ese "atractivo".

A lo mejor en otras personas funciona diferente, en mi caso es asi.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Ene 2022)

Pues demasiadas ideas dais.

Yo creo que hay gente que tiene personalidad de por sí adicta: a fumar, a sentirse el centro de atención, etc. Es totalmente insufrible estar con alguien que siempre tenga que hablar, ir a algún sitio, hacer algún plan. Y cuando digo siempre, es siempre.

Un rasgo bastante común a todos ellos es que son incapaces de estar solos. Van a planes insustanciales y tienen veinte grupos VACÍOS, EN LOS QUE NO EXISTE AMISTAD, con tal de no estar solos en casa mucho tiempo.

Son una tortura. Al final no queda otra que dar boleto a estas personas.


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

buenos dias


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> buenos dias



Buenos dias atasco, hoy has madrugado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Burnos días gañanes, vamos allá.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Pues lo tiene todo, hasta novia. Adelante


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Bueno, si es fontanero, es experto en desastacar tuberias, algo bueno tiene ya


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Dile que tienes una tuberia atascada en tu piso, que producto recomienda el, o si puede venir en persona a echar un vistazo


----------



## escalador (25 Ene 2022)

5 maneras de destrozar el desagüe de tu váter y solicitar un desatasco - Desatascos Castellon


Con más de cinco años de trayectoria realizando desatascos en Castellón, hemos tenido que lidiar con verdaderas barbaridades en los desagües. Como os hemos contado en posts anteriores, hemos llegado a realizar desatascos en los que el atasco estaba producido por camisetas, toallitas, jabón...




www.desatascoscubacas.es


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @atasco



Ese es mas de stream


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese es mas de stream



cuando quieras inicio


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> cuando quieras inicio



Estoy ahora en el trabajo, luego a la noche puedo. Pero pensaba que solo hacias stream de noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> cuando quieras inicio




Yo solo me conecto si hablas de mamadous, pajas y pizzas de la casa Tarradellas.


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo solo me conecto si hablas de mamadous, pajas y pizzas de la casa Tarradellas.



pues ya sabe preguntas por el chat y yo te contesto


muchas vez he estado mas de 6 horas sin hablar con nadie


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podríamos hablar también de la hoguera de miserias humanas y soledades autoimpuestas que supone el infierno de las adicciones.



hacer conectaos y hacerlo


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estoy ahora en el trabajo, luego a la noche puedo. Pero pensaba que solo hacias stream de noche



realmente lo hago cuando quiero y miento mucho por eso la mentira de solo lo hago de noche


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Parece esto la historia del albañil, su mujer y otras cosas de tapar


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Algo asi, haceis buena pareja


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 919634



Jajajajaja pobrecito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Bueno decidid temática para esta noche ministros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Vamos a hablar de espíritus y de posesiones demoniacas.




Estáis seguros??? Es para cambiar el enunciado del hilo.


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Imagen exclusiva de Sick escondida en la bañera del cuarto de baño de su piso para poder hablar con el albañil y que su pareja no se entere


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estáis seguros??? Es para cambiar el enunciado del hilo.



Yo voto que si, es mi tema favorito, dale


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo voto que si, es mi tema favorito, dale



Voy!

Edito:

Cambiado, haber que sale de esto, hoy la entradilla nocturna he invocación de ministros correrá a cargo de @Epsilon69 y si no está el siguiente sería @xilebo 


Esta noche ...espíritus !!! Si joder siiii!!! Espíritus!!!!posesiones y catalanes!!!!!!!!

Esta noche os recomiendo películas de exorcismos y esas mierdas.

Una posesión canina:


----------



## xilebo (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy!
> 
> Edito:
> 
> ...



Dale tu @Epsilon69 que yo luego llegare tarde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Menuda posesión de ROCIADAS:

 


Por cierto un adelanto de lo que nos espera a esta noche....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***********ESTA NOCHE UNO DE VOSOTROS SERÁ POSEÍDO POR SATANÁS****************
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 919917
> *


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

HABRO STREAM


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> HABRO STREAM




Nada, ni me hablas de ciborgs ni de mamadous, menudo Stream.


----------



## atasco (25 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada, ni me hablas de ciborgs ni de mamadous, menudo Stream.



A VER MAQUINA HABLO DEL CIBERPUNK


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> A VER MAQUINA HABLO DEL CIBERPUNK




Ahora estoy cenando, as jugado ciberpunk?.


----------



## Edge2 (25 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> HABRO STREAM


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Bueno a esperas de vuestras invocaciones y entradillas vamos dándole color al hilo esta noche, empezamos por el típico exrcismo canino:








Edito para invocar pero la entradilla es tuya:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

@Epsilon69 hoy tienes responsabilidades en el hilo.

Por otro lado los reyes de los endemoniados y tal son nuestros amigos latinoamericanos con unas puestas en escena realmente buenas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




     

Vamos bastardo.qie te toca la entradilla.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos bastardo.qie te toca la entradilla.



La entradilla pa cuando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La entradilla pa cuando




Este se ha la lavado las manos, propone la temática y se pira el cabron


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este se ha la lavado las manos, propone la temática y se pira el cabron



Jajajajaj tal cual, luego que no te recrimine que tu haces lo mismo  

Bueno mi ranking de pelis de exorcismos, es un tema que me ha encantado desde pequeño y me he visto todas las pelis por habidas y por haber. Ademas solia escuchar a iker jimenez en milenio tres en la radio contar casos impresionantes por el mundo. La verdad que nunca me atrevi a jugar con ouijas o hacer cosas raras, mas por respeto

5 keeper of darkness (2015)
4 el ultimo exorcismo (2011)
3 el exorcismo de emily rose (2005)
2 expediente warren (2013)
1 el exorcista (1973)

Esta ultima el clasico de todas las posibles. Y algunas de posesiones de muñecas como Anabelle, Insiduos y unas que hacia tiempo q no me daba algun susto fueron Sinister 1 y 2, las recomiendo si nadie la has visto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

En mi caso de exorcismos recomiendo:

El exorcista, por supuesto.

Expediente Warren, lo mejor de los últimos años.

El último exorcismo, lo del granero te los pone de corbata.


The posesión, o algo así, está muy lograda.


El resto son más bien malas, la de Emili rose fue muy famosa hace unos años pero me pareció aburridilla y tal.

En la actualidad ya no veo este tipo de películas, con la edad me he vuelto impresionable.


----------



## DorianWilde (26 Ene 2022)

Es que es una respuesta muy humana Sick. Puedes pensar que el haber sido víctima de una injusticia, sobre todo si es en la infancia, te ha hecho arrogante, o borde, o insegura. Bueno. Ni tan mal. Quieres asegurarte de que no te van a hacer daño más, si lo puedes evitar...
Pero... tu pasado, no te ha hecho mala persona. Te he leído, y es cómo si te viera,,,, te comes por los pies a quien se ponga chulo... pero he leído respuestas tuyas llenas de sensiblidad a personas que creías que las necesitaban.
Esa es la diferencia...


----------



## DorianWilde (26 Ene 2022)

Cojones...! eso es un don! no un problema!


----------



## DorianWilde (26 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Joder qué mal rollo.. hoy duermo sólo en casa con mi gata.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

Exorcismos por doquier:



Por cierto casi que pongo esto mejor que en Youtube hay cosas jodidamente intrigantes.


----------



## melf (26 Ene 2022)

Nadie ha nombrado El rito, para mi bastante buena.

El rito (2011)


Outcast y Helstrom tuvieron un inicio prometedor, por desgracia no han cumplido. La primera cancelada y esperando a ver que pasa con la segunda.

Outcast (Serie de TV) (2016) 

Helstrom (Serie de TV) (2020)


Ya la nombre anteriormente, de lo mejor que hay ahora mismo.

Evil (Serie de TV) (2019)


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Ene 2022)

*Lo de Las Vegas es un caso único en todo el mundo.*

------------

Fue levantada con sangre por Bugsy Siegel y sus soldados sobre un emplazamiento bastante curioso y árido. Por si fuera poco, la levantó en Nevada, algo alejado de muchos puntos claves de los Estados Unidos.

Algunos de los primeros hoteles con Casino fueron el Flamingo, el MGM o el Ceasar's Palace.

Es la ciudad del pecado y solo ha generado una economía más circular que otra cosa. Un pequeño capitalismo de amigos en el que siguen ganando, aún hoy, unos pocos, que son los que pasan el dinero de unas manos a otras. Es una máquina muy bien engrasada pensando para que la gente GASTE SU DINERO. Hablamos de espectáculos, juego, bodas, drogas, etc.

Aún hoy la mafia sigue controlando la ciudad y lo más común es que, cuando toque ajuste de cuentas, vayan al desierto y caben las tumbas de rigor para enterrar todo lo que matan los sicarios.

------

Uno de los negocios más conocidos es el del juego. El funcionamiento de un Casino es alucinante.

Los crupieres controlan la mesa. A los crupieres las cámaras. A las cámaras los vigilantes y a los vigilantes "las altas instancias".


Cada vez que se pilla a un tramposo, se le suele dejar ir si es de poca monta (hay que recordar que siempre es la casa la que gana). En cambio, si se va con algo más de dinero del habitual, se le puede llegar a llevar a una sala apartada y darle a elegir entre irse con el dinero y un martillazo que les rompe la mano, o irse sin nada. Algunos se ven tan desesperados, que se van con lo primero.

------

*Tan solo pido que, el que lea esto no vaya por allí. Ni por curiosidad, ni por la anécdota, ni el chascarrillo. Para casarse, tampoco.

Las Vegas, tan lejos de Dios.*


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Lo de Las Vegas es un caso único en todo el mundo.*
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...



Amen


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Nadie ha nombrado El rito, para mi bastante buena.
> 
> El rito (2011)
> 
> ...




Buenos días.

El rito a mi particularmente me decepcionó, no sé si es porque al Anthony cada vez le trago menos, en cualquier caso es terror light en mi opinión.
La protagonista eso sí, era altamente rociable.

Lo de outcast creo que lo hemos hablado alguna vez, la primera temporada está muy bien, el primer capítulo es soberbio el exorcismo, pero luego da bandazos hacia sectas y tal y ya no es tan interesante.

De cosas de estas de malos royos recomiendo servant.


----------



## atasco (26 Ene 2022)

yo soy un espiritu andante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

Hoy esperemos que @Epsilon69 haga la entradilla que nos debe si no es turno de @xilebo .

Si se os ocurre otra temática cambiamos si no seguimos con la frikadas está.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy esperemos que @Epsilon69 haga la entradilla que nos debe si no es turno de @xilebo .
> 
> Si se os ocurre otra temática cambiamos si no seguimos con la frikadas está.



Sii vamos a seguir alguna noche mas con esto, lo mismo tenemos que hacer un exorcismo a atasco para liberar su espiritu andante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

Comunicado oficial:

Por la presente se confirma y notifica que @SNB Superstar vuelve a formar parte de los reformistas, es readmitido pero no tendrá cargo como ministro por sus actos como doble agente, si nuevo cargo será mascota oficial del partido reformista.

#welcome@snb


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comunicado oficial:
> 
> Por la presente se confirma y notifica que @SNB Superstar vuelve a formar parte de los reformistas, es readmitido pero no tendrá cargo como ministro por sus actos como doble agente, si nuevo cargo será mascota oficial del partido reformista.
> 
> #welcome@snb



Perfecto, pues si sera la mascota oficial del partido voto porque sea esta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

Sabía que sin duda habíais mantenido un romance.


----------



## 2B-san (26 Ene 2022)

No encuentro el hilo de memes asi que lo dejo aqui:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

2B-san dijo:


> No encuentro el hilo de memes asi que lo dejo aqui:


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Ene 2022)

Tú, jaster. Y eso de "Forero revelación 2021"? En un premio en que tú eras candidato y juez, no?


----------



## melf (26 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> El rito a mi particularmente me decepcionó, no sé si es porque al Anthony cada vez le trago menos, en cualquier caso es terror light en mi opinión.
> La protagonista eso sí, era altamente rociable.
> ...




Por lo que recuerdo El rito es desesperantemente lenta, pero cuando ya estaba a punto de mandarla a paseo las cosas empezaron a animarse y el conjunto lo considero bastante bueno.

La de Outcast, es una pena que con ese inicio tan bueno acabase como acabo. La cancelacion me parece todo un acierto.

Servant me esta gustando, ya se ha estrenado la tercera temporada, pero veo a Evil muy por encima en cuanto a mal rollera.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Por lo que recuerdo El rito es desesperantemente lenta, pero cuando ya estaba a punto de mandarla a paseo las cosas empezaron a animarse y el conjunto lo considero bastante bueno.
> 
> La de Outcast, es una pena que con ese inicio tan bueno acabase como acabo. La cancelacion me parece todo un acierto.
> 
> Servant me esta gustando, ya se ha estrenado la tercera temporada, pero veo a Evil muy por encima en cuanto a mal rollera.



Y que os pareció la de "El Hombre que se fue a buscar trabajo"?


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Buenas noches camaradas, vamos con la entradilla  

*¿Te has sentido atraído hacia una hermana (o hermano) de un amigo/a?

¿Cuál ha sido tu peor borrachera?*

Lo siento no podemos ayudarte, comienza las noches de burbua.

INVOCAMOS:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Ene 2022)

He hecho remodelación de Avatar y Firma.

El de Deep Purple in Rock lo disfruté. Luego ya lo cambie al de Dreams cuando desvelé mi banda favorita, aunque el color granate me ha terminado superando.

Al final va a ser verdad eso de que los grises, blancos, negros y los fríos saturan menos que los colores cálidos.

Ahora el perfil es más paquista.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> He hecho remodelación de Avatar y Firma.
> 
> El de Deep Purple in Rock lo disfruté. Luego ya lo cambien al de Dreams cuando desvelé mi banda favorita, aunque el color granate me ha terminado superando.
> 
> ...



Mucho mas, al principio no te conocia


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mucho mas, al principio no te conocia



*Que hijopvta, me he descohonao.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú, jaster. Y eso de "Forero revelación 2021"? En un premio en que tú eras candidato y juez, no?




Yo jamás me atrevería a autopremiarme sin la existencia de un jurado y comité de expertos previo.

Por lo que me han dicho los siguientes galardones "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" van a ser muy disputados, creo que voy a tener unas treinta candidaturas.





Edito, que no puedo contestar dos veces seguidas en mi propio hilo: @xilebo @melf @Libertyforall @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World :



Las continuaciones del exorcistas son una mierda, pero esta escena en la tercera parte es muy buena, yo no he podido volver a verla.


----------



## xilebo (26 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo jamás me atrevería a autopremiarme sin la existencia de un jurado y comité de expertos previo.
> 
> Por lo que me han dicho los siguientes galardones "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" van a ser muy disputados, creo que voy a tener unas treinta candidaturas.
> 
> ...



Muy buena escena, no sabia que habia tercera parte del exorcista


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy buena escena, no sabia que habia tercera parte del exorcista




Y una precuela que tiene dos versiones de la película una de schrader y otra de harlyn, creo que de principios del 2000, es/son malillas pero alguna escena inquietante tienen, en su momento tenía huevos y me las veía yo sol en casa antes de dormir, ahora se pone eso su fruta madre.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y una precuela que tiene dos versiones de la película una de schrader y otra de harlyn, creo que de principios del 2000, es/son malillas pero alguna escena inquietante tienen, en su momento tenía huevos y me las veía yo sol en casa antes de dormir, ahora se pone eso su fruta madre.



Ya eso es verdad, ni viendo el trailer te entra ganas de verla. Pues esa es del año 2004, y luego al año siguiente otra mas

*Dominion: Prequel to the Exorcist*


A cual peor tmb  

Y de momento no hay mas, eso si, hicieron en 2017 la serie del exorcista, que solo duro dos temporadas. Recuerdo que no estaba mal


----------



## atasco (27 Ene 2022)

VAYA VIEJUNOS


----------



## Ancient Warrior (27 Ene 2022)

Dejenme poner banda sonora al nombre del hilo 



Y clima también


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches camaradas, vamos con la entradilla
> 
> *¿Te has sentido atraído hacia una hermana (o hermano) de un amigo/a?
> 
> ...



Hostias conforero, acabas de hacer que me acuerde de la hermana de mi colega.
Está bien buena pero entre que es la hermana de mi colega, que casi no nos vemos y que tampoco creo que le mole pues me tendré que buscar a otra rubia sexi, alta, con un buen par en la delantera y con unas piernas de escándalo.
En fin, c'est la vie.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Y el público entregadisimo



Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## melf (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo jamás me atrevería a autopremiarme sin la existencia de un jurado y comité de expertos previo.
> 
> Por lo que me han dicho los siguientes galardones "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" van a ser muy disputados, creo que voy a tener unas treinta candidaturas.
> 
> ...



La primera temporada de la serie esta bastante bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

No hay nada como empezar el día con un buen exorcismo, te levantas, desayunas y ale.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Ene 2022)

Me he levantado para ver el partido de Nadal a las 4 y media y me acabo de dar cuenta de que hoy es Jueves ergo me quedan encima 48H de remo, sólo quería dejar por escrito mi retraso


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Ene 2022)

Hoy hay velada de bocseo que se emite en Twitch desde el Wizink Centre, desde las 19H. Lo único que me jode el día, en sábado o domingo es mejor, pero la pela es la pela y alquilar el macrorecinto es más barato entre semana.

Supongo que, al menos @Ancient Warrior la verá. Del resto ya me espero que no.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2022)

Me alegra que te haya gustado eso porque lo he dicho pensando en tí, bombón.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me he levantado para ver el partido de Nadal a las 4 y media y me acabo de dar cuenta de que hoy es Jueves ergo me quedan encima 48H de remo, sólo quería dejar por escrito mi retraso



Ya, los horarios de australia lian mucho. Hoy es cuando juega nadal, en la madrugada de este jueves, que es viernes noche 4:30 en españa y por la mañana en australia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

Bueno ya hemos tenido el exorcismo de primera hora de la mañana, ahora cambiamos al "endemoniamiento" de la hora del café:


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno ya hemos tenido el exorcismo de primera hora de la mañana, ahora cambiamos al "endemoniamiento" de la hora del café:



Por cierto, podiamos hacer esta noche la tematica del partido de semifinales del open de australia entre rafa nadal y el italiano berretini, juegan a las 4:30  lo malo que aqui habra poca gente conectada jejejej


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, podiamos hacer esta noche la tematica del partido de semifinales del open de australia entre rafa nadal y el italiano berretini, juegan a las 4:30  lo malo que aqui habra poca gente conectada jejejej




Hostia es muy tarde yo a esas horas es raro que este, el resto como vosotros veáis, si lo veis factible lo pongo en el título del hilo.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia es muy tarde yo a esas horas es raro que este, el resto como vosotros veáis, si lo veis factible lo pongo en el título del hilo.



Yo creo que el partido de tenis se lo merece, como veais, que se vote jejejej

Yo salgo esta noche a tomar unas copas y espero llegar a las 4:30, si no se desmadra la cosa 

El camarada Suprimo ha dicho que lo vera, libertyforall, atasco o Sick estaran seguro, pero no se si le gustaran el tenis a ellos. Sick es mas de albañeleria y fontaneria jejeje y bueno Atasco podria comentar tmb el partido en su canal de twtich tmb jejejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo creo que el partido de tenis se lo merece, como veais, que se vote jejejej
> 
> Yo salgo esta noche a tomar unas copas y espero llegar a las 4:30, si no se desmadra la cosa
> 
> El camarada Suprimo ha dicho que lo vera, libertyforall, atasco o Sick estaran seguro, pero no se si le gustaran el tenis a ellos. Sick es mas de albañeleria y fontanteria jejeje y bueno Atasco podria comentar tmb el partido en su canal de twtich tmb jejejeje




Vale, pues lo pongo en el título del hilo.

Hoy la invocación y entradilla corren a cargo de @Sick Sad World.

Por cierto donde echan el tenis?.

Edito: ya está puesto lo del tenis a las 4:30 @xilebo


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Ene 2022)

Jon Fernández no pelea este jueves por problemas de peso







www.espabox.com





Joder, el chaval todavía tiene secuelas del pedazo de KO que os mandé, como que no se cómo no lo retiró (y era lo mejor que le podía haber pasado).

Se ha caído de la velada de hoy.

Ha hecho una jugada con el peso que le ha pasado factura. Básicamente es deshidratar a día y medio o dos días del combate para bajar unos 6kg, aproximadamente, para el día del pesaje, para luego subirlos. Es una animalada 

@little hammer @Hombre Blanco Hetero


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vale, pues lo pongo en el título del hilo.
> 
> Hoy la invocación y entradilla corren a cargo de @Sick Sad World.
> 
> Por cierto donde echan el tenis?.



Lo echan en *Eurosport 1*


----------



## atasco (27 Ene 2022)

en euro export solo boxeo


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

atasco dijo:


> en euro export solo boxeo



Te gusta el tenis atasco ? o eres mas de sillon ball


----------



## atasco (27 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te gusta el tenis atasco ? o eres mas de sillon ball



soy mas de tenis y fronton vasco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

Aquí una de exorcismos patrios, me gusta más el estilo teatral de los latinos sinceramente:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

Si el final es buenísimo, los panchos estos son grandes actores


----------



## xilebo (27 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vale, pues lo pongo en el título del hilo.
> 
> Hoy la invocación y entradilla corren a cargo de @Sick Sad World.
> 
> ...



Gracias, ha quedado muy buen titulo en el hilo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ene 2022)

*Pues vamos arrancando la noche de las posesiones y el tenis (que huevos tenéis los que veis el tenis a esas horas).

A la invocación y entradilla hoy se prestaba @Sick Sad World.

voy a buscar videos de posesiones infernales en peruanos y caninos.*


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Ene 2022)

Hoy te traigo una posesión de panchitolandia muy corta pero a la vez aterradora como pocas.
No se sabe si lo que este tío tiene metido es a Pazuzu, a Lucifer o demasiada droga pero ahí va.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



No se ve sin dar mis datos, como curiosidad te diré que me gusta más el remake que la original.
En respuesta a tu mensaje @Epsilon69 ya que no puedo responder dos veces seguidas y llenar esto se exorcismos, te traigo en exclusiva un exorcismo chino, estos juegan a otro nivel:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Ahora en breve viene el del tenis que ya hay que tener ganas


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora en breve viene el del tenis que ya hay que tener ganas



La verdad que si, muchas ganas, vengo de empalme, me pase de copas  

Bueno gana Nadal 2 sets a 1, y empate a un juego en el tercero, de momento domina bien el partido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Ene 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Bueno, como ya os dije, se van acabando las ideas musicales, pues van quedando menos bandas y de las archiconocidas pues tampoco les veo la gracia.

En cualquier caso, comparto otras de rock y heavy que no han salido.

---------

*Neil Young*



*Sabaton*



*The animals*



*Mastodon*.



------

Ninguno de ellos me apasiona, pero los he tenido que escuchar (al menos varios temas) para llegar a esa conclusión.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Ah, y sí reconozco que me gustan *Manowar*.

Tienen unas de las mejores portadas de discos de Heavy de toda la historia. 10/10 en ese aspecto.

En lo musical, son bastante potentes. A veces me sobra algún agudo del vocalista, pero poco más.

Una cañera:




Una balada muy bien resuelta:



**Bueno, esta portada realmente es muy ochentera y no me gusta nada, pero chapó por las demás.


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahora en breve viene el del tenis que ya hay que tener ganas



Me ha faltado hoy tu buenos dias gañanes o buenas tardes ya


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La ponzoña le está cambiando.
> 
> Es un demonio.



Como tengamos que hacer un exorcismo al hamster, vamos listo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Menudo éxito del tenis Ia ayer ehhh @xilebo  seguro que no podías escribir de la tajada que te pillastes


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo éxito del te Ia ayer ehhh @xilebo  seguro que no podías escribir de la tajada que te pillastes



Jajajajaja tanto se noto ? oye que consegui escribir dos posts de tenis en dos hilos diferentes, y me cai de la silla de sueño como atasco al suelo jejejej

Tambien se junto que hacia tiempo que no salia de fiesta y lo di todo jejejej, y vine enfadado tmb. En madrid las disco suelen cerrar a las 6 pero como era jueves, el dj quito la musica y cerraron el garito a las 5, me quitaron una hora de beber y rumba mas!! no puede ser, iba a pedir la hoja de reclamaciones, pero no estaba en condiciones optimas de escribir un texto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Os estoy engañando con el Hot wheels unleashed, tengo un grupo de Telegram para estrategias de carrera y trucar coches para el online.


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os estoy engañando con el Hot wheels unleashed, tengo un grupo de Telegram para estrategias de carrera y trucar coches para el online.



Eso se llama tramposo


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Pues si, entre que tenia ganas de salir despues de tanto tiempo y que siempre he cerrado el bar a las 6, hora perfecta, esta ya abierto el metro y en 5 min en casita. No, que encima me toco andar, 20 min a casita. Me vino bien asi me espabile, con el aire frio de madrid y se me iba pasando los efectos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, entre que tenia ganas de salir despues de tanto tiempo y que siempre he cerrado el bar a las 6, hora perfecta, esta ya abierto el metro y en 5 min en casita. No, que encima me toco andar, 20 min a casita. Me vino bien asi me espabile, con el aire frio de madrid y se me iba pasando los efectos




Joder no soy capaz de salir yo ya no de coña y menos hasta esas horas    imagino que serás más joven que yo


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

La madre que te parió.

Y los cashitas, eso también.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Voy perfilando otra reflexión sobre la escoria social, pero todavía es pronto para lanzarla. Esa que tanto le gusta a @Sick Sad World , por cierto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Este comentario solo puede dar lugar a la transformacion de @Epsilon69 y que sucedan escenas cómo está de cortejo:


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

El GIF ese del shopping realmente deja a la mujer a la altura del betún. Joder, es que eso no te lo firma ni una forera con rabo como el Curvy Princess.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

@Sick Sad World entonces tu programa favorito de la tele es el Keeping Up with the Kardashians? O Real Housewifes of Beverly Hills? U otro?


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no soy capaz de salir yo ya no de coña y menos hasta esas horas    imagino que serás más joven que yo



Algo mas si, pero que esto no es todos los dias, y seguro que quien tuvo, retuvo, una noche mas puedes  

Ahi ahi quedada en 3,2,1.....

Venga que somos huevones, o nocturnos....nocturnos, nocturnos....


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Sick Sad World entonces tu programa favorito de la tele es el Keeping Up with the Kardashians? O Real Housewifes of Beverly Hills? U otro?



Yo diria la primera, pero creo que le pega mas a ella la mitica serie _Desperate Housewives_


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 923072



jajajaaj que bueno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Haber que elegís para esta noche de tematica


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 923072



Tiene cara de bueno para ella. Me la conozco.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber que elegís para esta noche de tematica



Síii, la de ZZ...




Top.

(HOSTIA, NO ME LO TENGÁIS EN CUENTA. ES MALO DE COJONES XDDD)


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Haber que elegís para esta noche de tematica



La noche me confunde


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

O de medio tmb


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 923081



Todavía me acuerdo, hijopvta, cuando te cargaste el mejor hilo musical de Burbuja (el mío) con Jesús Vázquez.

No homo y tal.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Te pega mazo.

Si tú tienes incluso asistenta que te limpia en casa. Hasta hace 4 días pensabas que la suciedad de la calle y las gasolineras se limpiaba sola.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

@Sick Sad World tu afición favorita es el Shopping o cual?

Que te gusta más? Salir o el ritual de maquillarte y dar 20 vueltas hasta que se decide el plan?

Que prefieres? Fockar o generar ganas en los hombres para rechazarlos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

La actriz más guapa y más sexy de la historia:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Probablemente sea la mujer que más ROCIADAS me ha extraído en mi adolescencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

En nuestro caso era lenguaje oculto:

Cuántas pajas llevas hoy =cuántas veces as rociado.


Menudo polvazo tiene=menuda extractora


----------



## xilebo (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Probablemente sea la mujer que más ROCIADAS me ha extraído en mi adolescencia.



De laaaargoo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

Vamos gañanes que temática queréis hoy, para cambiar el título, la que elijamos es para todo el finde, podemos dejar de momento los exorcismos y ponemos otra más aparte.


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

hola, creo que tu comentario de que te agradaba mi voz podamos llevar una buena amistad para despues de 5 años se permintiria el progenitar


vaya mierda


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

hola que tal?


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hablemos de desengaños, frustraciones vitales e intentos de suicidio.



desengaño tro¡-¡
deportista
suicida 50 trankimazines y en 45 minutos ni un subidon y tiempo despues largarme para que me maniaten


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola atasco.



hola episilom 69


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, entre que tenia ganas de salir despues de tanto tiempo y que siempre he cerrado el bar a las 6, hora perfecta, esta ya abierto el metro y en 5 min en casita. No, que encima me toco andar, 20 min a casita. Me vino bien asi me espabile, con el aire frio de madrid y se me iba pasando los efectos



Bromas fuera hay gente a la que le puede parecer que estar de fiesta hasta las 6 es jodido, que es muy cansado a no ser que vayas empastillado, que etc...
Pero cuando estás ahí en el garito te das cuenta de que igual hasta se te hace corto, alguna vez recuerdo haber estado a punto de entrarle a una y que de repente el reloj dé las 6 de la mañana y te cierren el lugar sin saber cómo ha podido irse tan rápido el tiempo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

@xilebo pringas con la entradilla .!!!!!!!

Hoy tenemos cachuli cachuli capítulo 3 con Maite zaldivar!!!!!!!



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo pringas con la entradilla .!!!!!!!
> 
> Hoy tenemos cachuli cachuli capítulo 3 con Maite zaldivar!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



Oye, ¿y si el tema de hoy en este hilo lo hacemos sobre canciones concretas o música que escuchas amos en la adolescencia y le flipaban a uno?


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

oye, y si no abrimos el hilo a atasco manda por irse de manicomnios


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Joder, ya es que tres veces al día foreando. Claro, que cuando tienes un día de perros no controlas 

Cuando tengo un día malo me apetece comer guarro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Oye, ¿y si el tema de hoy en este hilo lo hacemos sobre canciones concretas o música que escuchas amos en la adolescencia y le flipaban a uno?




Me parce ok, lo que ocurre que los fines de semana somos 4 gatos y como nadie decía nada he puesto lo de cachuli

Voy a quitar lo esorcismos y pongo canciones de adolescencia.

Si no está @xilebo pringas tu con la entradilla por proponer tema


Edito: @ElHombreSinNombre si os parece ponemos al lado de la canción el año en que la escuchaba la y alguna anécdota.
Título cambiado.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

Joder, tú, pues hilo ambicioso el que presento:





__





Mis cosas - Leer vs. Forear.


Ahora en serio. Que alguien ponga datos encima de la mesa por los que leer sea más beneficioso que forear. A nivel de lenguaje y gramática está claro que el primero es vencedor, pero a nivel de ideas y aprendizaje el segundo presenta buena batalla. Taluec.




www.burbuja.info





Ahí he puesto una versión light y prometo traer reflexiones sobre el acto de leer.

Ese hilo es la prueba de que dejó lo mejor de mí para este otro hilo de los nocturnos.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parce ok, lo que ocurre que los fines de semana somos 4 gatos y como nadie decía nada he puesto lo de cachuli
> 
> Voy a quitar lo esorcismos y pongo canciones de adolescencia.
> 
> ...



Me parece bien, luego más tarde me pasaré de nuevo por el hilo a hacer alguna aportación que ahora es pronto aún y me apetece verme algún capítulo de una serie.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Ene 2022)

*She's a good girl, loves her mama
Loves Jesus and America, too
She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
Loves horses and her boyfriend, too*

*And it's a long day livin' in Reseda
There's a freeway runnin' through the yard
And I'm a bad boy, 'cause I don't even miss her
I'm a bad boy for breakin' her heart*


----------



## atasco (28 Ene 2022)

hola


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Joder el cachuli, camarero, empresario, alcalde y convicto.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Bueno va siendo momento de animar un poco este hilo con la entradilla.
Foreros, pajilleros compulsivos, att whores de la noche y demás habitantes de la jungla de asfalto: bienvenidos una noche más al hilo de los nocturnos de Burbuja.

*¿Te has peleado en esta noche mientras estabas borracho y has pillado la del pulpo?

¿Tu perro se ha meado en tu cama y te ha jodido la noche?*

Pues lo siento, no podemos ayudarte pero si quieres venir aquí a contarlo. Comienzan las noches de Burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Esta se la ponía yo a la María cuando me hacía las mamadas en el portal de mi casa, a ella le encantaba esta canción, a mí me importaba una mierda la verdad, pero lo recuerdo con mucha satisfacción, ella un auricular, yo otro y el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *She's a good girl, loves her mama
> Loves Jesus and America, too
> She's a good girl, crazy 'bout Elvis
> Loves horses and her boyfriend, too
> ...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta se la ponía yo a la María cuando me hacía las mamadas en el portal de mi casa, a ella le encantaba esta canción, a mí me importaba una mierda la verdad, pero lo recuerdo con mucha satisfacción, ella un auricular, yo otro y el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa:



Eso sí que es una anécdota de las que se disfrutan, y con banda sonora y todo.

A mí de chavalín, sin embargo, me iba más un rollo musical algo más macarrilla.



El rap pasó de ser lo único que escuchaba a parecerme una mierda pero varias canciones de estos dos aún las escucho hoy en día de vez en cuando.
Recuerdo una noche que estaba con tres amigos en el parque al lado de una discoteca de nuestra ciudad; éramos menores y como no teníamos a nadie que nos pasara un DNI que colarla para meternos en la disco pues nos quedamos allí pero se nos acabó el poco alcohol que llevábamos y se jodió todo.

En ese momento nos llaman dos chavales de nuestra edad con unas pintazas de canis que tiraban para atrás diciéndonos "ey perdonad", por alguna razón que desconozco decidimos acercarnos aunque antes de ir uno de los nuestros dejó claro que "si nos sacan la navaja hay que echarle cojones, son dos y nosotros cuatro".
Total que fuimos los cuatro, nos preguntaron por donde estaba la discoteca, se lo indicamos y como les caímos bien nos invitaron a alcohol de gratis con musicote en el parque hasta eso de las 2 de la mañana. Y esta canción en concreto que he puesto fue la primera que sonó cuando encendieron el móvil para darle ritmo a la noche, de algún modo me relajé al oír algo muy familiar, calmé los nervios y los pasé como Dios aquella noche.


----------



## escalador (29 Ene 2022)

Mola la temática de hoy. Mi adolescencia fue una mezcla de influencias bastante difíciles de conciliar. Recuerdo que cada descubrimiento musical me abría un mundo. Canciones que me retrotraen porque las escuchaba mucho 2003-2008. De hecho alguna de estas la dediqué a algún amor de adolescencia por messenger o fotolog, ya ni me acuerdoxD:


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parce ok, lo que ocurre que los fines de semana somos 4 gatos y como nadie decía nada he puesto lo de cachuli
> 
> Voy a quitar lo esorcismos y pongo canciones de adolescencia.
> 
> ...



Me han vuelto a liar por segunda noche consecutiva de rumba, no me digas que me he perdido la tercera parte del cachuli no puedo estar en todo, hazme un resumen


----------



## melf (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me han vuelto a liar por segunda noche consecutiva de rumba, no me digas que me he perdido la tercera parte del cachuli no puedo estar en todo, hazme un resumen




Pues a salido su mujer que básicamente de ha inventado una película de cojones, decían que pasaban hambre que no tenían macarrones para comer  y que cachuli trabajaba de camarero y "visitador médico" eso sí de repente comenzaron a abrir restaurantes y así llegó a alcalde de marbella


----------



## uno_de_tantos (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La actriz más guapa y más sexy de la historia:



Un bellezón impresionante. Para mí más de adulta que de joven, ha hecho el camino inverso. Gran actriz, al margen de otras películas más conocidas, en casa de arena y niebla lo borda.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta se la ponía yo a la María cuando me hacía las mamadas en el portal de mi casa, a ella le encantaba esta canción, a mí me importaba una mierda la verdad, pero lo recuerdo con mucha satisfacción, ella un auricular, yo otro y el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa:



Vamos, que no era un face fucking con la mano en la nuca, mas bien le recogías el pelo suavemente detrás de la oreja. Que tierno.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Corría el año 1984 cuando los reyes mágicos me trajeron una mañana del 6 de enero semejante puerta que abre la conexión directa con Dios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 923917
> 
> ...




El casette era nuestro amigo, pero cuando llegó el casete que rebobina canciones de una en una aquello parecía magia, no como los anteriores casettes que tenías que adivinar donde empezaba la canción.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Querido jáster: había que hacer encaje de bolillos para lograr grabar las canciones de la radio sin que la voz del locutor te la jodiera a la mitad o el jingle de los 40. Era muy díficil hacer un recopilatorio de canciones que te gustaban. Muchas canciones se escuchaban comenzadas, o había que cortar el final para que la voz de Fernandisco o Joaquín Luqui no te las jodiera.
> 
> El año 84 fue muy prolífico musicalmente. Rescato estas joyas porque... ¿quién necesita fotos teniendo a mano el poder evocador de las canciones?
> 
> ...



En mi época como ya existe el Spotify, Youtube y demás rollos de esos pues ya no hay problemas en el tema musical pero antes sí que lo teníais jodido.

Sin embargo hay que admitir que aún así teníais un buen panorama musical.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Eres pequeño?



20 años, conforero.
De chavalín yo ya era de los del rap y la música electrónica, luego crecí y cambié de gustos musicales salvo por algunas canciones concretas a las que aún les tengo cariño a pesar de que sé que son un poco mierda.
Esta, por ejemplo, es una de ellas (no seáis muy duros por favor ).


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @ElHombreSinNombre, Sick te hará un hombre. Ten en cuenta que en este foro lleno de viejos depravados tú eres carne fresca y estás muy cotizado.
> 
> A veces los gustos no se eligen, nos los imponen en función de la época en que nacimos. Así que tú y yo en ese sentido somos parecidos, no te fustigues y no pidas perdón.
> 
> ...



Pues a ver si hay suerte y me cata la conforera, el tema de la edad es una ventaja (no cabe duda) y no soy precisamente un corderito novato en esos temas.

Respecto a la música de mi adolescencia pues no sería la Novena Sinfonía ni tendría el encanto de los 80/90 pero empezabas la noche del sábado con eso puesto y te sentías como el rey de la noche, te ponías a escuchar eso si estabas de bajón y acababas con ganas de meterle un pollazo a los problemas porque tú MANDAS. En cambio el trap de ahora es jodidamente depresivo, todo ritmos bajos que no te despiertan ningún instinto de liarla, divertirse de verdad o echarle huevos a la vida.

Por cierto, buena elección musical la de tu post.


----------



## melf (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## vinavil (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 923230






Dan ganas de limpiarse las suelas de los zapatos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> En mi época como ya existe el Spotify, Youtube y demás rollos de esos pues ya no hay problemas en el tema musical pero antes sí que lo teníais jodido.
> 
> Sin embargo hay que admitir que aún así teníais un buen panorama musical.




Yo reconozco que Spotify que además tengo es un invento cojonudo, lo que se te ocurra puedes escucharlo, pero al final tantas facilidades redundan en que todo es mucho más fácil y hay menos calidad.

Creo que la última buena etapa musical fueron mediados de los 90 los viejos grupos y clásicos aún sacaban discos, el rock y el pop eran protagonistas, el grunge y todas esas cosas new age, pero en ese momento comenzaron los Chayannes y Ricky Martín de la vida, luego papi dame gasolina y así hasta el panorama que tenemos hoy en día.

Al de lo que dice @Epsilon69 yo recuerdo grabar en casette un programa de "radio" que hacíamos un amigo y yo por las noches en mi casa, emulabamos otros programas con contenido musical y sobre cine. Bendita inocencia.
Lo de grabar cassettes de música ya en el 96 conseguimos con bastante esfuerzo que entrara el primer reproductor de CD en casa, luego el problema vino con los precios de los CD, hablamos de hace 25 años donde mi primer disco (spice girls) me costó 2995 pesetas, el boom 96 (un recopilatorio) 1995 pesetas y el history de Michael Jackson se iba a las 4495 pesetas, hoy los CD novedad son son más baratos que hace 25 años.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues a salido su mujer que básicamente de ha inventado una película de cojones, decían que pasaban hambre que no tenían macarrones para comer  y que cachuli trabajaba de camarero y "visitador médico" eso sí de repente comenzaron a abrir restaurantes y así llegó a alcalde de marbella



Jajajajajaja ah bueno esa historia me la sabia algo ya. Madre mia que peliculon que son, eso me recuerda del famoso el sueño americano al sueño español


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Corría el año 1984 cuando los reyes mágicos me trajeron una mañana del 6 de enero semejante puerta que abre la conexión directa con Dios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 923917
> 
> ...



No recuerdo exactamente el año pero sería finales de los 80 cuando mis padres me regalaron esto:







Un sonido brutal. Y ahí empezó mi relación con la música. Los años de instituto pasaba horas y horas escuchando música. El rock ochentero y el glam se convirtieron en mi santo y seña y la música que escuchaba de USA. Baladas empalagosas que hoy me darían vergüenza pero que para un chaval de esa edad y esa época eran retrotraerte a cuentos de unicornios que jamás iban a ocurrir:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Eres pequeño?



Ya dijo que está en la uni. Imagínate.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo reconozco que Spotify que además tengo es un invento cojonudo, lo que se te ocurra puedes escucharlo, pero al final tantas facilidades redundan en que todo es mucho más fácil y hay menos calidad.
> 
> Creo que la última buena etapa musical fueron mediados de los 90 los viejos grupos y clásicos aún sacaban discos, el rock y el pop eran protagonistas, el grunge y todas esas cosas new age, pero en ese momento comenzaron los Chayannes y Ricky Martín de la vida, luego papi dame gasolina y así hasta el panorama que tenemos hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Concuerdo. A principios de los 90 las discográficas decidieron acabar con la música anterior y en las radios empezaban a sonar otras cosas que nada tenían que ver con lo anterior. Algunos grupos viejos y algunos nuevos con aquellos sonidos se resistían a morir y poreso tuvimos algunos coletazos de ese sonido en los 90 e incluso principios de los 00. Hacia 2006 las radios y los charts ya estaban llenos de música basura adoctrinadora.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo reconozco que Spotify que además tengo es un invento cojonudo, lo que se te ocurra puedes escucharlo, pero al final tantas facilidades redundan en que todo es mucho más fácil y hay menos calidad.
> 
> Creo que la última buena etapa musical fueron mediados de los 90 los viejos grupos y clásicos aún sacaban discos, el rock y el pop eran protagonistas, el grunge y todas esas cosas new age, pero en ese momento comenzaron los Chayannes y Ricky Martín de la vida, luego papi dame gasolina y así hasta el panorama que tenemos hoy en día.
> 
> ...



Es un poco como con las pajas cuando en vez de hacérmelas con porno 4K me las hacia usando la imaginación con las de clase o videoclips y fotos de tías en lencería.
A veces lo difícil da más satisfacción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *ERES CATALÁN DE PURA CEPA *



Dios santo, su primer disco el de SPICE GIRLS!!! Eso es motivo de expulsión de este antro. Mi primer CASETTE creo que fue el Cherry Pie de Warrant, aunque por fechas podría ser el Joyride de Roxette o el Adrenalize de Def Leppard. Muy buenos los 3. Para encontrarlos tenías que irte a grandes ciudades, o incluso, en el caso de Firehouse o Heart, tuve que esperar a la excursión de 3º de BUP a Londres para comprarlos allí. Hoy los tienes a golpe de click. Y como dice el Hamster, Spotify me parece una maravilla.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Es un poco como con las pajas cuando en vez de hacérmelas con porno 4K me las hacia usando la imaginación con las de clase o videoclips y fotos de tías en lencería.
> A veces lo difícil da más satisfacción.



¿Como te crees que nos hacíamos las pajas nosotros? Pensando en las de clase por los bultos del jersey o el pantalón o con algún catálogo de ropa. Los ricos podían comprar el interviú o tener el plus. Aunque a veces ibas al peluquero y allí tenía un interviú, y cuando llegabas a casa te pegabas el pajote brutal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esta confesión me otorga posibilidades con el jáster. Es que compara esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Incluso hizo una canción con Bryan Adams que creo que fue el último gran éxito de este:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Bryan Adams, Richard Marx, o bandas como Alias, que se quedaron en los 80 y principios de los 90.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como te crees que nos hacíamos las pajas nosotros? Pensando en las de clase por los bultos del jersey o el pantalón o con algún catálogo de ropa. Los ricos podían comprar el interviú o tener el plus. Aunque a veces ibas al peluquero y allí tenía un interviú, y cuando llegabas a casa te pegabas el pajote brutal.





Así funcionaba el tema antes de internet:





__





Pajas al día? Mi récord: 19 en el año 2000, os cuento mi secreto.


Hola camaradas, deje la pubertad hace muchos años atrás, pero la recuerdo con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja... Las primeras rociadas, las primeras jacas, primeras extracciones, en fin. Recuerdo que un día llegué a rociar 19 veces pora poner a prueba mi resistencia, fue durísimo, hoy en día solo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## melf (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Joer @Epsilon69 que tralla le has dado la asunto.

Entiendo que en el hilo estamos varias generaciones distintas, tú debes de ser mayor que yo, @xilebo y @Sick Sad World más pequeños que yo y los más jóvenes gente como @El Hombre Sin Nombre o @RayoSombrio.


Por cierto llevo cinco horas seguidas jugando al sekiro, estoy fatal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Joder ya cuando se empezó a imponer el discman (que no duró una mierda) y el MP3, en el instituto empezamos a recibir la visita de dominicanos y mamadous con cassettes al hombro.
Era una señal de lo que venía.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Así se habla nena.
Que quede claro cuál es la única forera a la que le permitiría ciertas cosas.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer @Epsilon69 que tralla le has dado la asunto.
> 
> Entiendo que en el hilo estamos varias generaciones distintas, tú debes de ser mayor que yo, @xilebo y @Sick Sad World más pequeños que yo y los más jóvenes gente como @El Hombre Sin Nombre o @RayoSombrio.
> 
> ...



Por cierto yo el Sekiro me lo pasé hace ya dos años y es todo un juegazo. No te sientas culpable por meterle horas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Por cierto yo el Sekiro me lo pasé hace ya dos años y es todo un juegazo. No te sientas culpable por meterle horas.




El jofruta es dificilísimo, llevo todo el día con el lo he empezado hoy, algún consejo? Me acaban de mandar a no se que sitio que dice tres años atrás y he pasado, sigo el camino normal por donde el primer ogro.


----------



## Vorsicht (29 Ene 2022)

Entro, veo que el jilo es una mierda, y me voy por donde he venido!


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jofruta es dificilísimo, llevo todo el día con el lo he empezado hoy, algún consejo? Me acaban de mandar a no se que sitio que dice tres años atrás y he pasado, sigo el camino normal por donde el primer ogro.



En la hacienda esa de tres años atrás hay una zona de una fogata donde te dan una prótesis cojonuda para matar al ogro (si no lo has matado aún).
Píllala, ve al presente para cargarte al ogro y sigue por el camino normal porque la zona del pasado es muy jodida si no has matado aún al primer jefe de los importantes del juego.

A parte de eso pues céntrate más en bloquear y desviar que en esquivar (excepto con el ogro y alguno más) y usa el sigilo porque con bastantes minijefes les quitas una barra de vida así de gratis.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Ale añado otro temazo de la adolescencia pero esta vez más rockero por decirlo de alguna forma.
Esto sí que lo sigo escuchando aún a día de hoy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> En la hacienda esa de tres años atrás hay una zona de una fogata donde te dan una prótesis cojonuda para matar al ogro (si no lo has matado aún).
> Píllala, ve al presente para cargarte al ogro y sigue por el camino normal porque la zona del pasado es muy jodida si no has matado aún al primer jefe de los importantes del juego.
> 
> A parte de eso pues céntrate más en bloquear y desviar que en esquivar (excepto con el ogro y alguno más) y usa el sigilo porque con bastantes minijefes les quitas una barra de vida así de gratis.




Voy a ello si, la gitanada de quitar una barra a los sub jefes esos a escondidas también lo hago, yo muy listo pensaba que volviéndome a esconder me podría pasar así el juego...una mierda se les regenera la barra y tal.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a ello si, la gitanada de quitar una barra a los sub jefes esos a escondidas también lo hago, yo muy listo pensaba que volviéndome a esconder me podría pasar así el juego...una mierda se les regenera la barra y tal.



Como se nota que este finde no hay futbol, te da tiempo sobrado de pasarte el juego


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

He observado que existen dos grandes puntos de no retorno en esta vida. Y no se trata precisamente del alcohol o cualquier otra droga. Esos mucha gente los termina dejando cuando tocan fondo, aún a costa de muchísimo sufrimiento.

Las dos cosas para las que no existe vuelta atrás en esta vida son *las máquinas tragaperras y la caza.*

En cuanto a las primeras, la gente es capaz de dejarse una cantidad ingente de dinero y el que las ha probado siempre, absolutamente siempre, vuelve. Hay que ser observador con la máquina y su algoritmo, de ahí que muchos dueños de los bares jueguen a la máquina cuando ya han cerrado y se lleven el dinero que ha ido acumulando.

En cuanto a la caza, pues pasa practicamente lo mismo. Conozco a muchos cazadores y puede que no vayan todos los años a disparar, pero al segundo, tercer año o el que sea, buscarán la manera de acudir. Todo eso, si no son de los que van a 10 monterías al año, que los hay. Es necesario recalcar también el pastizal por el que te puede salir una montería, que no suele bajar de los 90 euros y eso sin contar ropa específica, la escopeta y la munición.

Los propios cazadores lo dicen, que aunque se trate de quedarse quieto y agazapado toda la mañana esperando a que salga el animal, es tremendamente adictivo. *En cuanto fulminas al primer animal, estás condenado a matar el resto de tu vida.*

Y si no me creéis, hablad con algún enganchado con las máquinas o algún cazador. A ver qué os cuentan.

Por estos motivos, amigos, nunca he jugado a las máquinas y nunca he ido de caza. Porque todavía son capaces de gustarme.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con esta canción lloré demasiados amores no correspondidos.
> 
> Gracias.



Es que es un temazo. Marx tiene varias de esas: Hold on to the nights o Chains around my heart por ejemplo. Mi favorita es Hazard. Y como cosa curiosa, esa canción se la dedicó a la que fue su mujer hasta 2015. Se volvió a casar con una más joven.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> En la hacienda esa de tres años atrás hay una zona de una fogata donde te dan una prótesis cojonuda para matar al ogro (si no lo has matado aún).
> Píllala, ve al presente para cargarte al ogro y sigue por el camino normal porque la zona del pasado es muy jodida si no has matado aún al primer jefe de los importantes del juego.
> 
> A parte de eso pues céntrate más en bloquear y desviar que en esquivar (excepto con el ogro y alguno más) y usa el sigilo porque con bastantes minijefes les quitas una barra de vida así de gratis.




Acabo de encontrar pólvora y un cañón, con eso me vuelvo al presente para que el viejo verde me haga una prótesis ?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de encontrar pólvora y un cañón, con eso me vuelvo al presente para que el viejo verde me haga una prótesis ?



Exacto.
Con el cañón es de prótesis al ogro lo revientas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Exacto.
> Con el cañón es de prótesis al ogro lo revientas.



Gracias, ahora a matar obesos morbidos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *COMIENZA 1987*



Yo era muy chaval, pero Duran Duran me llamaron la tención en el 93 con Ordinary world, Come undone y Too much information.



Al igual que Richard Marx, dedicada a su mujer.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias, ahora a matar obesos morbidos



Ese juego es la polla ya sólo por el hecho de poder matar a gordacos de las harinas con retraso mental y muy mala hostia o a viejos que han visto mucho karate kid (esto ya lo descubrirás).
Añádele una chorti japonesa que te cuida y tienes diversión por horas y horas.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo era muy chaval, pero Duran Duran me llamaron la tención en el 93 con Ordinary world, Come undone y Too much information.
> 
> 
> 
> Al igual que Richard Marx, dedicada a su mujer.



Una de las mejores canciones de la banda:



Aunque, cabrones, me va a dar un subidón de azúcar con lo que estáis mandando!!


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ese juego es la polla ya sólo por el hecho de poder matar a gordacos de las harinas con retraso mental y muy mala hostia o a viejos que han visto mucho karate kid (esto ya lo descubrirás).
> Añádele una chorti japonesa que te cuida y tienes diversión por horas y horas.



A mí de pequenyo solamente me llamaba la atención jugar a Spyro y Ratchet and Clank.

De adolescente solamente me gustaban los sandbox (flipé cuando empecé a jugar al San Andreas) y los Need for Speed.

Ya en los últimos años, con la PS3, que fue la última consola que tuve, jugue mucho a GTA nuevamente, Assasin's Creed,Call of duty y Battlefield.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tiempos en que la abuela rockera paría esta delicatessen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Turner tiene buenas canciones, como una banda sonora de Bond, pero su punto culmen es este:



Mecano fue la banda española de los 80 sin dudarlo, aunque sus letras con los años te das cuenta de que son ridículas. Yo los conocí con Descanso dominical y con el vídrio de Cano pedofileando con la Cruz, que ya había entendido como conseguir oportunidades:



Bangles jamás me parecieron punkis de verdad. Su gran éxito y posiblemente lo que hizo que rompieran como grupo fue esta maravilla:


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La Turner tiene buenas canciones, como una banda sonora de Bond, pero su punto culmen es este:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las letras de Mecano y la voz me producen tanto rechazo que no he sido todavía capaz de darles una nueva oportunidad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ENTRAMOS EN 1988. No son comunistas, son comuneros. Son putas del capital, al fin y al cabo.



Dios. Nunca entendí el éxito (efímero) de este grupo. Recuerdo esa nochevieja en una casa de campo con mis tíos muriéndonos de frío y sonando esa mierda.

Y ya puestos pongamos a Battiato:


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ese juego es la polla ya sólo por el hecho de poder matar a gordacos de las harinas con retraso mental y muy mala hostia o a viejos que han visto mucho karate kid (esto ya lo descubrirás).
> Añádele una chorti japonesa que te cuida y tienes diversión por horas y horas.



Pero hombre, no le des pistas para pasarse el juego, que le resulte dificil


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

Voy a darle un poco de caña al hilo.

Otra banda de heavy que probé fue *Accept* y no me entraron, no se si fue por la voz aguda del vocalista o que:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Joya suprema de estos etarras de 1988:



Buena banda en sus inicios. Su culmen fue Palabras sin nombre:


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

En el 2004 hizo un trabajo notable *Jessy*, aunando pop y tecno. Y digo bien, notable. Esto es teniendo en cuenta la dificil papeleta que tuvo al tener que hacer algo tan comercial como le exigían, de juntar dos géneros de una manera que no se sabía muy bien como acabaría y recurriendo a las manidas letras poperas:


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero hombre, no le des pistas para pasarse el juego, que le resulte dificil



No si las pistas se las he dado para lo fácil, lo difícil viene precisamente después


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

Otro disco que no tragué fue este de M-CLAN del 99, aunque las intenciones sí fueron más buenas que el de Alta Suciedad de Calamaro del 97.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

Y, si ya de por sí escucho poco pop, una canción con la que rematadamente no puedo, por absolutamente sensiblera, es Duele el amor.

De verdad, no puedo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No si las pistas se las he dado para lo fácil, lo difícil viene precisamente después




Como si en el juego hubiera algo facil


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En el 2004 hizo un trabajo notable *Jessy*, aunando pop y tecno. Y digo bien, notable. Esto es teniendo en cuenta la dificil papeleta que tuvo al tener que hacer algo tan comercial como le exigían, de juntar dos géneros de una manera que no se sabía muy bien como acabaría y recurriendo a las manidas letras poperas:



Eso es un temazoo, normal porque ya de años atras venia pegando fuerte el pop y el tecno ya


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

No sé si habéis puesto esta otra ochentera, pero no me dice nada tampoco:



Aunque More than words sí me gusta bastante, pero es del 90:


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso es un temazoo, normal porque ya de años atras venia pegando fuerte el pop y el tecno ya



Puede ser la más representativa del género.

Una muy buena también:


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Otro disco que no tragué fue este de M-CLAN del 99, aunque las intenciones sí fueron más buenas que el de Alta Suciedad de Calamaro del 97.



Esa esta bien, pero esta mejor


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Esta es bastante reciente pero como sigue siendo un temazo de todas formas pues adelante:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> En el 88 se impulsó una de las mejores bandas de technopop de la historia. LOS PECHOSBOYS.



Para mí su mejor canción es esta:



Mis compañeros de piso de carrera te dirían que mejor que PSB eran Erasure:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Esta es bastante reciente pero como sigue siendo un temazo de todas formas pues adelante:



Imagine dragons es una de las pocas bandas actuales que se pueden escuchar. Mezclan varios estilos. Para mí su mejor canción es esta:


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Puede ser la más representativa del género.
> 
> Una muy buena también:



Sii muy buena tmb. Pues hay una que cuando la escuche por primera vez, me enamoro, lo tiene todo la cancion y ojo, que todavia se sigue poniendo en las discos, no pasa de moda


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esa esta bien, pero esta mejor



Entremos en el terreno social también.

A finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 2.000 hubo dos modas que pegaron fuerte dos o tres años y luego las tiraron directamente a la papelera.

Una fue el NÜ METAL, del que ya hemos dicho demasiado.

Otra fue toda esta corriente no ya de pop con Britney Spears, si no sus continuistas. Unas adolescentes, con bandas como Avril Lavigne.

-----------
Por tanto, tenemos que las siguientes corrientes no es que hayan enevejecido mal, es el siguiente nivel:

*- Gangsta rap.

- NÜ METAL.

- Pop post Britney.

- Trance europeo***

**Y no me vengas @xilebo con Gala y todas estas, que se salvan unas 20-25 canciones, no más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esa esta bien, pero esta mejor




Esta la ponían cada 15 minutos en los bajos de Argüelles.

Esa canción hizo que la mitad de las Carolinas perdieran la virginidad en aquel lugar


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Entremos en el terreno social también.
> 
> A finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 2.000 hubo dos modas que pegaron fuerte dos o tres años y luego las tiraron directamente a la papelera.
> 
> ...



Cierto, nada que objectar


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cierto, nada que objectar



A ver, era música de usar y tirar hecha por gente demasiado joven y demasiado mangoneados por la empresa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta la ponían cada 15 minutos en los bajos de Argüelles.
> 
> Esa canción hizo que la mitad de las Carolinas perdieran la virginidad en aquel lugar



En mi clase de instituto habia 3 carolinas, el nombre se puso mas de moda todavia


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cierto, nada que objectar



Y curioso es también donde meter a la corriente del Grunge. Puesto que banda como AIC y Soundgarden han envejecido un poco, pero no es, NI DE LEJOS, el nivel de las otras corrientes citadas.

Realmente, los big 4 junto con STP, Mudvaine, etc. han salvado el expediente, QUE NO ES POCO.

*Candlebox *también fueron muy buenos:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Entremos en el terreno social también.
> 
> A finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 2.000 hubo dos modas que pegaron fuerte dos o tres años y luego las tiraron directamente a la papelera.
> 
> ...



Bueno, no sé hasta qué punto el pop post britney está muerto. Piensa en todas las que cogieron su testigo: Rihana, Katy Perry, Dua Lipa,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antes de pasar al 89, quiero rendir tributo a Tino Casal. Genio.



Me encanta Eloise, pero casi todo el mundo le conoce con esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y curioso es también donde meter a la corriente del Grunge. Puesto que banda como AIC y Soundgarden han envejecido un poco, pero no es, NI DE LEJOS, el nivel de las otras corrientes citadas.
> 
> Realmente, los big 4 junto con STP, Mudvaine, etc. han salvado el expediente, QUE NO ES POCO.
> 
> *Candlebox *también fueron muy buenos:



Y bandas entre rockeras y acústicas como Extreme, que todo el mundo ha olvidado:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te quiero mucho, pequeño hámster.
> 
> 
> PASAMOS A LOS AÑOS 89. ¿QUÉ NOS ENCONTRAMOS POR AQUÍ? ESTAS GEMAS:



Y supongo que no olvidarás a estos:


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, no sé hasta qué punto el pop post britney está muerto. Piensa en todas las que cogieron su testigo: Rihana, Katy Perry, Dua Lipa,...



A finales de los 90 también tenemos el caso trágico de *TLC y Aaliyah.* Hacían RNB, aunque en su caso particular, podemos hablar de una curiosa mezcla entre hip hop y pop.

Triunfaron bastante, aunque no fueran artistas de tocas mucho en España.

La muerte jugó sus cartas y ganó y nunca sabremos hasta dónde hubieran llegado.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y bandas entre rockeras y acústicas como Extreme, que todo el mundo ha olvidado:



Claro, jaja. La acabo de poner. Me gustan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La prueba viviente de que cuando algo empieza mal, acaba mal. MILLI VANILLI



Varias bandas de esa época eran eso: Boney M, Modern Talking,...


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Ene 2022)

*The Alan Parsons Project*, sin más. Pa escuchar de fondo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A finales de los 90 también tenemos el caso trágico de *TLC y Aaliyah.* Hacían RNB, aunque en su caso particular, podemos hablar de una curiosa mezcla entre hip hop y pop.
> 
> Triunfaron bastante, aunque no fueran artistas de tocas mucho en España.
> 
> La muerte jugó sus cartas y ganó y nunca sabremos hasta dónde hubieran llegado.



Bandas de mujeres negras que en España no hubieran triunfado igual que tampoco las de hombres como Hi-5, Boyz II Men, Jodeci,...ni siquiera Color Me Badd.





Y sí, la historia de TLC y la muerte de una de ellas es curiosa. Y Color Me Badd se llevan a matar, aparte de que parece que se han comido a la banda entera.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Varias bandas de esa época eran eso: Boney M, Modern Talking,...



Me gusto mas la nueva version


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, no sé hasta qué punto el pop post britney está muerto. Piensa en todas las que cogieron su testigo: Rihana, Katy Perry, Dua Lipa,...



Esto es totalmente ajena al tema musical pero no veas tú cómo me ponían Rihanna y Katy Perry. La Katy creo que se ha charificado pero la Rihanna sigue estando para mojarla enterita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ale añado otro temazo de la adolescencia pero esta vez más rockero por decirlo de alguna forma.
> Esto sí que lo sigo escuchando aún a día de hoy.



Una banda bastante reciente pero sí, es bastante escuchable. Supongo que te gusta entonces el rock alternativo moderno tipo Shinedown:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Esto es totalmente ajena al tema musical pero no veas tú cómo me ponían Rihanna y Katy Perry. La Katy creo que se ha charificado pero la Rihanna sigue estando para mojarla enterita.



Rihanna es un tipo de mujer que nunca me ha puesto excesivamente pero la Perry sí joder, y la guarra de la Lipa ni te cuento.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Otro disco que no tragué fue este de M-CLAN del 99, aunque las intenciones sí fueron más buenas que el de Alta Suciedad de Calamaro del 97.



Me parecen unos prepotentes de cojones. Se creen que han inventado ellos la música.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y, si ya de por sí escucho poco pop, una canción con la que rematadamente no puedo, por absolutamente sensiblera, es Duele el amor.
> 
> De verdad, no puedo.



Ana Torroja fuera de Mecano es un bluff total. Solo me gustó una:


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una banda bastante reciente pero sí, es bastante escuchable. Supongo que te gusta entonces el rock alternativo moderno tipo Shinedown:



Correcto, de hecho has acertado el género musical mejor de lo que yo lo haría incluso.
Sin embargo a día de hoy escucho géneros y cosas muy distintas: desde el rock alternativo moderno hasta punk skinhead/antiNWO, turbofolk de la Guerra de Yugoslavia (no es coña lo juro) y últimamente hasta me ha dado por la música religiosa medieval



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Rihanna es un tipo de mujer que nunca me ha puesto excesivamente pero la Perry sí joder, y la guarra de la Lipa ni te cuento.



A mí es que las mulatillas con rasgos faciales occidentalizados de chavalín me la ponían como la pata de un perro envenenado.
Hoy en día me siguen gustando las mulatas/negrillas guapas pero menos, las rubias altas pero con tetas en cambio han subido una gran cantidad de puestos en mi lista de prefrencias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta la ponían cada 15 minutos en los bajos de Argüelles.
> 
> Esa canción hizo que la mitad de las Carolinas perdieran la virginidad en aquel lugar



Y la otra mitad en el parking.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ana Torroja fuera de Mecano es un bluff total. Solo me gustó una:



Total y tampoco esa es para tirar cohetes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 924413



   Imagen exclusiva de obiwan jugando al videojuego


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

Joder es que entre exámenes, plandemismo, vigilar el dinero ahorrado que no es plan de que se me evapore y chorradas varias llevo ya meses sin follar.

Necesito percutir y rociar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagen exclusiva de obiwan jugando al videojuego




Josdefruta, estaba peleando contra el general yamauchi, cogonen todo que difícil es el cabron.

Voy a descansar un poco que llevo desde este mañana

Cogiendo vuestra conversación, la Rihanna esa, es que te paras a pensar y no es gran cosa, le quitas las lentillas y las pelucas que lleva y casi que prefiero mis embestidas en el hostal de la Conchi, pero oye que si hay que embestir se embiste sin ningún problema.

Estás que pongo hacian unas extracciones rápidas, salían todos los fines de semana en el programa ese de música si creo que se llamaba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo una película de cine independiente de la Carmen luvana.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Pues la verdad que no


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (29 Ene 2022)

No soy nazi aunque si que es cierto que ni de coña es una ideología tan mala como nos lo quiere hacer ver ni Hitler me parece que era el peor de los grandes hombres de la II Guerra Mundial en absoluto, aún así y como ya he dicho no me considero nazi.
Estoy más cerca del franquismo de los 60 y tantos y 70 a pesar de que no concuerdo en todos sus preceptos pero a "nivel de pack" por decirlo así es de las ideologías que más me cuadran.

Sin embargo el rabo y el corazón van a su puta bola y es por eso por lo que las mulatillas/negritas con cierto mestizaje me ponían bastante (y aún hoy en día me siguen poniendo), a eso súmale que varias de ellas son bastante simpáticas y fogosas y por mucha ideología me derrito como un azucarillo.
Eso sí, las rubias altas y con curvas estilizadas me parecen irresistibles.

Edito: para los momentos de relax/espiritualidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Tiene una película sobre un mecánico que entra en depresión y se siente solo, ella le ayuda.
Es de los 2000 creo la película, recibió muchos premios.


----------



## escalador (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ana Torroja fuera de Mecano es un bluff total. Solo me gustó una:



Es que Mecano como bien ha dicho @Epsilon69 eran los hermanos Cano. 
A mi de Torroja tb solo me gusta una canción 



edito, un par, a cada cual más ñoña:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

La jenni en europa lo intento pero no lo consiguió, sin embargo en EEUU tuvo bastante éxito allá por la 2000.

Cuánto talento extractor.


Edito: que estaba troleando otro hilo y se me ha colado un video de perros dándolo todo aquí el vídeo que quería poner:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Es que Mecano como bien ha dicho @Epsilon69 eran los hermanos Cano.
> A mi de Torroja tb solo me gusta una canción
> 
> 
> ...



Al final nos gustarán más de 3:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La jenni en europa lo intento pero no lo consiguió, sin embargo en EEUU tuvo bastante éxito allá por la 2000.
> 
> Cuánto talento extractor.
> 
> ...



Su único éxito real fue este:



La niña aprovechó su momento top.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os pido ayuda foreros, alguna web para ver resident Evil racoon city en español please??.
> La iba a alquilar que se pasa mi vecina por casa en una hora pero 10 pavos me parece muy cara, en Amazon pone que 5 pero te metes y sale a 10.
> 
> 
> ...



Esa no era la vecina que te tirabas ? ponle la primera peli que encuentres, si vais a verla poco


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *********AÑOS 90*******
> 
> Y llegamos a 1990 con este temazo de Lisa Stansfield, que pone la gallina de piel incluso a chicos duros como @xilebo



La verdad que si


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *********AÑOS 90*******
> 
> Y llegamos a 1990 con este temazo de Lisa Stansfield, que pone la gallina de piel incluso a chicos duros como @xilebo



Nunca me gustó. Estas navidades escuché varios charts usanos de finales de los 80 y de los 90 y la tipa salía bastante.

Del 90 también es esta banda de exintegrantes de Styx y el conocido ted nugent:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 1990 nos trajo posiblemente el mejor tema synth pop de la historia, el Enjoy the silence de los Depeche



Esta era la banda preferida de mis compis de piso en la uni. Nunca les encontré el punto. Como mucho esta porque era bailable:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Te has dejado en el 89 a los grandes Roxette:





La primera fue ignorada totalmente en España.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Aunque mi favorita de Damn Yankees era esta menos conocida:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y 1990 también nos trajo las rulas a las pistas de baile. Malditos camellos. De aquellos polvos estos lodos.
> 
> SNAP Y TECHNOTRONIC ABRIERON LA CAJA DE PANDORA


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Estoy viendo la susodicha película....

Por supuesto en exclusiva y primicia mundial los reformistas tendréis mi análisis de resident Evil racoon city....si, todo apunta a que los socialistas lo han vuelto a hacer...


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy viendo la susodicha película....
> 
> Por supuesto en exclusiva y primicia mundial los reformistas tendréis mi análisis de resident Evil racoon city....si, todo apunta a que los socialistas lo han vuelto a hacer...



Y si puedes tmb, el analisis de la peli de tu vecinita


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y si puedes tmb, el analisis de la peli de tu vecinita




Pues acabamos de hacer un descanso de la película porque ella fuma y se a bajado a la calle, espero ver la película, un par de descargas, cerciorarme de que no ha cambiado la contraseña del Movistar para el fútbol y a forear otra vez


----------



## xilebo (29 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues acabamos de hacer un descanso de la película porque ella fuma y se a bajado a la calle, espero ver la película, un par de descargas, cerciorarme de que no ha cambiado la contraseña del Movistar para el fútbol y a forear otra vez



Vives al limite obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vives al limite obiwan




Pues hemos tenido polémica porque la película valía alquilarla 10 euros y mi máximo son 5, así que ha tenido que hacerme un bizum de cinco euros, yo eso de invitar a las jacas ni por asomo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Quién haya jugado a los residet solo les voy a decir dos cosas de esta película.

Jill Valentine= Mamadou Valentine.

Lion Kennedy= Mohamed Kennedy.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)




----------



## Domm (29 Ene 2022)

pero es que todo el foro postea desde el pabellón geriátrico de un hospital público? Sea como sea tengo ganas de escuchar música del recuerdo así que aquí un par de canciones de mi adolescencia:

The Killers - Read my Mind


Three Doors Down - Love me When I'm Gone


Rebelution - Safe and Sound


Bonus track
The Dirty Heads - Dance all Night


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Domm dijo:


> pero es que todo el foro postea desde el pabellón geriátrico de un hospital público? Sea como sea tengo ganas de escuchar música del recuerdo así que aquí un par de canciones de mi adolescencia:
> 
> The Killers - Read my Mind
> 
> ...



Vamos, que eres de finales de 80/principios de los 90.

The Killers bien sus primeros discos. En los últimos se les ha ido la bola y se han metido a dar discursos políticos.

3 doors down maravillosos.


----------



## Domm (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Vamos, que eres de finales de 80/principios de los 90.
> 
> The Killers bien sus primeros discos. En los últimos se les ha ido la bola y se han metido a dar discursos políticos.
> 
> 3 doors down maravillosos.



Sí, pero al paso de caracol al que avanzan los años en este post parece que aún seguimos escuchando a los Beetles 

Si quieres buena música de los 90s no olvides esta:




Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pido perdón a Dios por postear un vídeo de NEGROS. Que Dios me perdone



Gracias por _aclararlo _, pensé que se había jodido el contraste de mi ordenata


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cualquier 20 de abril nos parece nimio. Pero tras descubrir este temazo, nos acordamos todos de esta efemérides:




Además de ser un buen disco disco al completo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Domm dijo:


> Sí, pero al paso de caracol al que avanzan los años en este post parece que aún seguimos escuchando a los Beetles
> 
> Si quieres buena música de los 90s no olvides esta:
> 
> ...



Me gusta pocas de Aerosmith: Janies got a gu, love in an elevator, livin on the edge, get a grip y jaded.


----------



## Domm (29 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me gusta pocas de Aerosmith: Janies got a gu, love in an elevator, livin on the edge, get a grip y jaded.



Aeroqué?

Yo estaba pensando en Alicia Silverstone y Liv Tyler. Liv Tyler (Arwen en Lord of the Rings) echando gasolina y Alicia Silverstone fugándose del internado son las imágenes más vívidas de mi pubertad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Domm dijo:


> pero es que todo el foro postea desde el pabellón geriátrico de un hospital público? Sea como sea tengo ganas de escuchar música del recuerdo así que aquí un par de canciones de mi adolescencia:
> 
> The Killers - Read my Mind
> 
> ...







Y olvidamos a Goo Goo Dolls:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ene 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Claro, jaja. La acabo de poner. Me gustan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Exacto, yo no invito, todo a medias, es mi filosofía de vida.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Todos hemos sido jóvenes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Si de adolescente no tenías tu carpeta forrada con una foto del Wendy James sacada del EGM no has tenido juventud


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Otro sex simbol de mi época, Patsy Kensit de Eighth Wonder


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Blue Monday (Atomic Blonde Soundtrack)


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Mira tú no te rayes y ataca, que a los tíos nos la suda todo mucho más que a las tías y somos bastante más sociables en ese aspecto (a no ser que tengamos novia).
Los chavales a veces podemos ser tímidos, si ves que ese es el caso toma la iniciativa hasta que caigan y ya. Relax.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Si yo no hago karate es porque tengo una pistola y si pasas por mi calle y tu cara no me mola


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te me has adelantado, bribón.
> 
> Tenemos gustos musicales similares.
> 
> Saco a Martika. Ea.



Joder sí

No veas lo palote que me ponía


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> JJAJAJAJA, QUÉ RATA, JAJAJA.....
> 
> SOIS CATALANES, JAJAJA....
> 
> LOS ESPAÑOLES PENSAMOS DE VOSOTROS LO QUE SOIS, JAJAJA.....



Joder, como os ha colado el haster su troleo al far$a. Que es de Madrí coño. Y me parece bien que paguen a medias. Eso es igualdad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Para los que estáis tristes porque no han ganado las sangüicheiras


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Todos hemos sido jóvenes



Y saben reírse de ellos mismos:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Qué follada tenía esta zorra.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te me has adelantado, bribón.
> 
> Tenemos gustos musicales similares.
> 
> Saco a Martika. Ea.



No ha envejecido bien pero la tipa parece tener la cabeza en su sitio. Dice que jamás entendió su éxito ni pintaba nada en todo lo que había alrededor.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (30 Ene 2022)

Bueno fonforeros, me voy a dormir o a ver porno. Que paséis una buena noche y os dejo la última de la madrugada:


----------



## escalador (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al final nos gustarán más de 3:



Al final va a ser que sí. La que has puesto no la conocía y mola.

Cada vez que escucho alguna canción suya pienso cómo sería si se la hubieran dado a una cantante con buena voz, con su misma tesitura alta, pero con una voz que cumpla ciertos estándares de calidad. Ganarían muchísimo las canciones. Y qué decir de Mecano, hubiera sido demasiado. Lo bueno que tenía es que hay conciertos en que no se le iba ni una nota. Ahora ya... pobre.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Siempre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Pero yo no le pido que vaya con tacones, ni apretada, depilada por supuesto que sí, esto es un intercambio, yo realizó la embestida y ella quiere la rociada, una vez que estamos de acuerdo no se que pintó yo pagándola nada ni ella a mí.

Visca barca y visca Catalunya!!!
Catalunya independiente!!!!!!
Totel Camp os blaugram!!!!!!
Valors!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ******************RATA CATALANA*********************




Diada catalana!!!!!!!

Esteladas por doquier!!!!!

Ada Colau presidenta de España!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero yo no le pido que vaya con tacones, ni apretada, depilada por supuesto que sí, esto es un intercambio, yo realizó la embestida y ella quiere la rociada, una vez que estamos de acuerdo no se que pintó yo pagándola nada ni ella a mí.
> 
> Visca barca y visca Catalunya!!!
> Catalunya independiente!!!!!!
> ...



Es un tema chungo Obi y no sé si este hilo es un buen sitio para ese debate.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Es un tema chungo Obi y no sé si este hilo es un buen sitio para ese debate.




Para el de las embestidas o el de mi cultura catalana


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Per què sou així els catalans? Els espanyols us estimem però sou fastigós.... Us estimem. Jo t'estimo, hàmster.


----------



## melf (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pido perdón a Dios por postear un vídeo de NEGROS. Que Dios me perdone



Es un temazo acojonante. Por cierto, vaya adolescencia larga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

El trolleo es un arte que nos sobrevivirá a todos, mi sueño desde joven siempre fue ser un troll recordado en el tiempo.
Puede que nos quiten la libertad pero jamás dejaremos dentrollear!!!!

Respecto a lo que me decías de invitar , al final cada uno tiene su forma de verlo y ya esta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Vaginesil patrocina Samantha Fox & Sabrina - CALL ME


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (30 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, yo no invito, todo a medias, es mi filosofía de vida.



Catalan con 20 apellidos al menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> De 2001 rescato este temazo de la cornuda Shakira.
> 
> 
> 
> Piquetón.




ROCIADAS ilimitadas, el vídeo con el Alejandro y ella en aceite es una oda al rociamiento.

Menudo hilo te as currado @Epsilon69 

En la canción dice "correrse donde hago a falta o soy yo"???


----------



## escalador (30 Ene 2022)

Sicky, para mi el truco consiste en estar buenisim@ y fingir que no te lo crees. El primero lo cumples, el segundo es ponerse.
Y para relacionarse? Calle.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Entramos en 2002*
> 
> 
> 
> Joder, no he llorado ni nada con este temazo


----------



## escalador (30 Ene 2022)

Pero no digo que te conviertas en un ser humano normal, solo que si un dia te apetece tirarte a un garrulo pegón, que potencias tu lado choni.


----------



## melf (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (30 Ene 2022)




----------



## escalador (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y llegamos a 1986.
> 
> Lo primero que quiero hacer es homenajear esta particular y única voz cazallera y yonkarra tan extraordinaria y tan maravillosa, la de LUZ CASAL.
> 
> ...



Maravillosa. Conozco toda su discografia hasta que en los 00 le dio por los boleros. Mi madre la ponia siempre en casa mientras se dedicaba a sus labores, asi que forma parte de mi infancia. Hay un tema suyo que me fascina:


----------



## melf (30 Ene 2022)

Tenia este excepcional concierto grabado en video, nunca he visto/escuchado algo tantas veces.


----------



## melf (30 Ene 2022)

Esa tambien es una version, la original es de New Order


----------



## escalador (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Corría el año 1984 cuando los reyes mágicos me trajeron una mañana del 6 de enero semejante puerta que abre la conexión directa con Dios:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 923917
> 
> ...



Alphaville, icono de los 80’ donde los haya.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (30 Ene 2022)

Joder, ¿Qué poca empatía, no? ¿Le hacían bullying en el insti y no te has puesto en su lugar? Sobre todo teniendo en cuenta el que habrás sufrido tú.

Está visto que este chico no te gusta de verdad, te cae bien, te interesa, y le tendrás cariño, pero vamos.....que no te gusta. El te follará físicamente, pero mentalmente te lo follas tú. Una simbiosis como tantas otras, ¿el ya sabe que esa relación tiene fecha de caducidad? ¿Cómo crees que lo encajará?

Seguridad en ti misma. Pero si utilizas el comodín de tu físico, y la libido del contrario para controlar la situación, te acostumbras a un punto de partida con ventaja, que es donde debes encontrarte cómoda y con una buena dosis de endorfinas.

Si realmente quieres ir avanzando en ese aspecto, yo empezaría por tener claro que solo te valen las experiencias donde la otra parte no quiera follarte, y mejor si además te gusta, para gestionar una posición de inferioridad.

Y ahórrate la respuesta "pero es que encontrar alguien que no quiera follarme es dificilísimo" . Lo buscas, admites el rechazo, las ganas de follártelo a él, y vas practicando la autoestima sin ser una "femme fatale", desde abajo. Una vez aceptes esa situación y la asumas sin desgaste mental ni nervios, podrás volar sola.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Maravillosa. Conozco toda su discografia hasta que en los 00 le dio por los boleros. Mi madre la ponia siempre en casa mientras se dedicaba a sus labores, asi que forma parte de mi infancia. Hay un tema suyo que me fascina:


----------



## uno_de_tantos (30 Ene 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cualquier 20 de abril nos parece nimio. Pero tras descubrir este temazo, nos acordamos todos de esta efemérides:



Me ha recordado la senda del tiempo. No apta para personas con pensamientos suicidas.


----------



## escalador (30 Ene 2022)

Otro de los recuerdos de mi infancia en los 90 fue un casette que ponian mis jovencísimos padres en el coche mientras viajábamos por España en esas grises y frías vacaciones invernales. SANGRE ESPAÑOLA se llamaba.

Una joya de la que nunca veo hablar y que jamás vuelvo a escuchar porque quiero que la sensación del recuerdo me siga invadiendo siempre si algún dia lo escucho sin querer, como si viajara en el tiempo o reviviera un primer amor. Lo mantengo guardado como la Tierra guarda bajo tierra los únicos testigos de su pasado en forma de fósil.

Esa voz cazallera y esas letras tan pasionales donde el mar, el fuego y el barro se encuentran y se funden entre las sábanas iban sembrando desde mi más tierna infancia el DESEO en mí.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Ene 2022)

*Artillar un barco era todo un negocio, y más según fue perdiendo peso la galera de remos y comenzó el auge de la vela.*

En España tenemos episodios gloriosos de la lucha al abordaje, pero nos adaptamos muy bien a los cambios introducidos.

Lo primero de todo solía ser encontrar los barcos para una empresa. Los ponían nobles, las armadas del momento (hasta la unificación) y hasta los monarcas. También se recurría, aunque no esté muy documentado el asunto, a barcos de particulares, llegando a requisarse.

En segundo lugar, se preparaba el barco, fuera de guerra o fuera mercante. Dejar buena cuenta del número de cañones era fundamental. Tanto es así, que en los libros de guerra naval, *se suele mencionar el n. de barcos, el n. de tripulantes (juntando a los de guerra con los de toda clase) y los cañones, distinguiendo modelos, peso, alcance, etc.* Había que hacer un buen inventario de hombres, armas, etc.

El negocio durante esos años de la industria de la artillería debió ser descomunal.

------

También digo, al hilo de todo esto, que ya* cada vez me interesa menos leer sobre grandes batallas o expediciones de sobra conocidas. Quiero conocer la historia de pequeñas escaramuzas en las que no intervengan ni una decena de buques. *Ahí está el arte, en las pequeñas historias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, joder con @Epsilon69 el revival de grandes éxitos que se a marcado
 

Voy a continuar con el sekiro haber si me da una embolia de tanto jugar.

Se abren propuestas para temática de esta semana a partir de esta noche.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


>





Y la tipa sigue cantando:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

¿Dónde están los del tenis? El nazi provacunas Nadal acaba de perder el segundo set. Pierde 2-0.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Alphaville, icono de los 80’ donde los haya.



No se puede ser icono siendo un One Hit Wonder.

Iconos de los 80: Madonna, Prince, Michael Jackson, Bon Jovi, Europe,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Una mujer no necesita aprender a ser sociable. Solo por ser mujer siempre va a tener miles de babosos dispuestos a todo, y con el gregarismo de las mujeres siempre habrá mujeres dispuestas a unirse a ella.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Por eso he dicho lo del gregarismo. Si aceptas eso tienes las hamijas que quieras.
Y al guapito, no deja de ser un tío. Somos simples. Te acercas y le hablas y ya está.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por eso he dicho lo del gregarismo. Si aceptas eso tienes las hamijas que quieras.
> Y al guapito, no deja de ser un tío. Somos simples. Te acercas y le hablas y ya está.




No estás viendo al alopecico?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No estás viendo al alopecico?



Se ha acabado ya. Ha ganado. El ruso al final del tercer set estaba muerto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se ha acabado ya. Ha ganado. El ruso al final del tercer set estaba muerto.




Pero han dado una lección a todos los alopecicos del mundo.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se ha acabado ya. Ha ganado. El ruso al final del tercer set estaba muerto.



Ese muerto estaba muy vivo, lo ha luchado hasta el final el ruso, 7-5 en el quinto set. Nadal su 21º grand slam, casi na


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Vamos allá, aún sin cambiar temática, cambiamos mañana hacemos un chillout hoy.

Vamos con la entradilla:

Te sientes socialista?.

Pablo Iglesias es tu dandy?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Invocamos:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Ene 2022)

Donde dice dandy querrás decir daddy...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Donde dice dandy querrás decir daddy...




A estas horas ya no se sabe muy bien que decir, 
Nuevamente he visto como no he podido participar en el concurso de cultura, es hora de la creación de un concurso de cultura propio.
Antes enviaré al ministro de asuntos exteriores y otros foros @xilebo a recabar información de esta nueva incidencia en el hilo de cultura.

Ahora os voy a dejar con cultura de verdad:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> Tenia este excepcional concierto grabado en video, nunca he visto/escuchado algo tantas veces.



(Edito: Ese concierto de Orange es la primera vez que vi que se fuese haciendo de noche a lo largo de un concierto...)

A mi me pasó con el de Kilburn del 92, de la gira del Wish. Lo echaron por La 2, lo grabé y lo vi un gritón de veces. Pero es que tiene el que yo creo es su mejor momento (a partir de 5:47), esta "Pictures of you"...que atmósfera, con Boris en la batería, ese "tak" seco de la caja...que final, una maravilla.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Ene 2022)

Abro youtube y el primer vídeo que me sale en recomendados es este:



Así que lo comparto


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Abro youtube y el primer vídeo que me sale en recomendados es este:
> 
> 
> 
> Así que lo comparto



Muy bueno el video, me recuerda a este


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ene 2022)

Se acerca San Valentín...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Joder voy a dejar ya el sekiro este de los huevos, que me va a dejar sin vida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> (Edito: Ese concierto de Orange es la primera vez que vi que se fuese haciendo de noche a lo largo de un concierto...)
> 
> A mi me pasó con el de Kilburn del 92, de la gira del Wish. Lo echaron por La 2, lo grabé y lo vi un gritón de veces. Pero es que tiene el que yo creo es su mejor momento (a partir de 5:47), esta "Pictures of you"...que atmósfera, con Boris en la batería, ese "tak" seco de la caja...que final, una maravilla.



Una canción que odian haber grabado:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ese muerto estaba muy vivo, lo ha luchado hasta el final el ruso, 7-5 en el quinto set. Nadal su 21º grand slam, casi na



Nah, se ha desfondado en los 3 primeros y luego era un zombie en la pista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una canción que odian haber grabado:




Joder pues. Ami me gusta, vaya por delante que de cure me encanta aunque mi tema favorito es este, creo que ya lo he puesto alguna vez:





Por cierto que época mas bonita de mi vida en ese instante, el año 93, con 10 años ya era un cinéfilo yonki de los videojuegos, fútbol y cómic,
Recuerdo ir todos los meses a por mi número de spawn y todos los miércoles a sesión doble en el cine.


Edito:


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder voy a dejar ya el sekiro este de los huevos, que me va a dejar sin vida.



Yo le he estado dando hace un rato al For Honor, juegazo.
De los mejores juegos multijugador que he probado junto con el Dead By Daylight y alguno más.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (31 Ene 2022)

Si pongo canciones de mi adolescencia se aburren


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Yo le he estado dando hace un rato al For Honor, juegazo.
> De los mejores juegos multijugador que he probado junto con el Dead By Daylight y alguno más.




El dead by lo descargué en Game pass pero ni idea de cómo se jugaba, soy poco de multis.
El for honor no lo he jugado, ahora mismo estoy con el sekiro y para desestresarme el Hot wheels unleashed  por culpa de estos he dejado el kakarot y el Horizon 5.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El dead by lo descargué en Game pass pero ni idea de cómo se jugaba, soy poco de multis.
> El for honor no lo he jugado, ahora mismo estoy con el sekiro y para desestresarme el Hot wheels unleashed  por culpa de estos he dejado el kakarot y el Horizon 5.



¿Hot wheels ?
Bueno si te relaja yo ahí no me meto.

El For Honor está guapo por lo que estoy viendo pero tiene su miga, es un poco complicadete por el tema reflejos pero tampoco es tremendamente difícil. Es cuestión de pillar al guerrero que mejor manejes y usarlo.

El Dead By Daylight para móviles se convirtió en mi vicio durante todo este verano, un pepino de multi siempre y cuando no te piques con los gilipollas.
Sekiro como ya dije un pedazo de juego, duro pero divertido y bien hecho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> ¿Hot wheels ?
> Bueno si te relaja yo ahí no me meto.
> 
> El For Honor está guapo por lo que estoy viendo pero tiene su miga, es un poco complicadete por el tema reflejos pero tampoco es tremendamente difícil. Es cuestión de pillar al guerrero que mejor manejes y usarlo.
> ...




Si joder si el Hot wheels es la caña, lo compre por azar y engancha de cojones.

El for honor acabo de ver que está en Game pass mañana lo descargo para echarle un vistazo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder pues. Ami me gusta, vaya por delante que de cure me encanta aunque mi tema favorito es este, creo que ya lo he puesto alguna vez:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Precisamente por eso. The Cure es una banda cuyo sello es la oscuridad y la tristeza. Ese tema les puso muy alto en listas y es un tema alegre que la gente les pide continuamente. Por eso lo odian.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una canción que odian haber grabado:



No creo que la odien. Era la magia que tenían, te encontrabas "Friday..." y luego End

Pongo otra de Kilburn...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No creo que la odien. Era la magia que tenían, te encontrabas "Friday..." y luego End
> 
> Pongo otra de Kilburn...




Joder que buenos eran y eso que la banda a tenido siempre cambios constantes.

Yo lo veo también como tú, creo que tiene esas dos vertientes y ambas las ejecutan muy bien.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ene 2022)

De El Cuervo supongo que seguirá revoloteando por ahí un remake...
Yo fui al cine por la canción, pensé que la peli iba a ser mucho más dura y me decepcionó. Con el tiempo no me parece tan mala, pero debo ser el único tipo sobre el planeta al que le gusta la segunda...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si joder si el Hot wheels es la caña, lo compre por azar y engancha de cojones.
> 
> El for honor acabo de ver que está en Game pass mañana lo descargo para echarle un vistazo.



Haces bien, lo disfrutarás.
Eso sí empieza por la campaña porque como llegues al multijugador sin haberte pasado las dos primeras misiones para saber de qué va la cosa te cae la del pulpo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Haces bien, lo disfrutarás.
> Eso sí empieza por la campaña porque como llegues al multijugador sin haberte pasado las dos primeras misiones para saber de qué va la cosa te cae la del pulpo.




Este te gustará seguro.



Estoy ahora mismo con el jofruta del caballo ese que protege la entrada al castillo, también he pasado la serpiente, lo más difícil de momento a sido el general yamauchi.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Este te gustará seguro.
> 
> 
> 
> Estoy ahora mismo con el jofruta del caballo ese que protege la entrada al castillo, también he pasado la serpiente, lo más difícil de momento a sido el general yamauchi.



Jugué al primero que por lo visto es bastante peor que ese, aunque me gustó. 
Si te van los tipo Souls pero que no sean Dark Souls o Bloodborne hay uno que se llama Remnant From The Ashes que está guapo.
Y sí: es un juego rollo Souls con armas de fuego, y sigue molando y siendo complicado.



El del caballo no es tan chungo aunque al principio por la novedad se te puede complicar un poco.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ene 2022)

Lo de los videojuegos ya es una locura, no entiendo una mierda. Pero está claro que las peliculas, la música,...todo se va a mezclar. Y todo el mundo va a poder experimentar mucho más.
Y pongo a Skinny Puppy y me voy a dormir...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No creo que la odien. Era la magia que tenían, te encontrabas "Friday..." y luego End
> 
> Pongo otra de Kilburn...



Lo ha dicho el mismo cantante siempre que le preguntan por la canción.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 Ene 2022)

Acabo de llegar a casa después de ir a bailar, y me he puesto a ver videos musicales.

Hace tiempo que no entraba a verlo. En el primer video de van halen estos putos RETRASADOS de youtube, porque no hay otra manera de llamarlos, restringen para mayores de edad un video con chicas en bikini. Luego puedes alquilar cualquier peli donde los insultos, la sangre y tías en ropa interior y tetas, es para menores. 

A ver si de una vez espabilan otras plataformas para poder dejar esa mierda de canal.



Un ritmillo que anima a moverse.



Este video de los rolling stones no tiene desperdicio. Un temazo de canción. Todo cristo puesto hasta las cejas, las caras son todo un poema de desquicie, desfase, disfrute. Mirada de incomprensión de un ángel del infierno a Mick Jagger como si estuviese viendo un extraterrestre de comportamiento inexplicable (los ángeles del infierno fueron contratados para llevar la seguridad). 

La despelotada que parece más p'allá que p'acá abriéndose paso como un bulldozer, mientras una chortina con gafitas happy flower vive en su paraíso particular de sonrisas y buen rollo. El típico "nebuloso" que oye el concierto pero está en otra galaxia. La sentimental que llora mientras el mundo se derrumba a su lado. El "colocado" con unos gestos que lo mismo está rezando a Dios o pensando en matar al de al lado. Alguna chortina pizpireta que no sabes si follártela sin miramientos contra la pared hasta dejarle marcada la cara con el gotelé, o suavemente hasta que ronronee en tu mano. Etc, etc.

Y todo esto mientras los ángeles del infierno se cargan a navajazos a un negro chuloputas de 2 metros medio subnormal con un vestuario que dejaría como discreto a "Iceberg Slim", y que tuvo la brillante idea de sacar una pistola.




En fin, variedad.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (31 Ene 2022)

Eso cambia la situación.


----------



## escalador (31 Ene 2022)

Joder, qué buena versión. Me encantan estas producciones tan PETARDAS.


----------



## melf (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y la tipa sigue cantando:



No tenia ni idea y la verdad es que no esta mal.


----------



## melf (31 Ene 2022)




----------



## melf (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una canción que odian haber grabado:



A mi es la unica que se me atraganta, ademas desde el primer dia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Bueno días gañanes, día libre para disfrutar de sekiro


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno días gañanes, día libre para disfrutar de sekiro



Buenos dias!!! jajajajajaj muy bien eso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Espero proposición de temática, mientras ilustró con mi proposicion:
Videos raros de "otras" culturas:


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero proposición de temática, mientras ilustró con mi proposicion:
> Videos raros de "otras" culturas:



Pero raro, rarroooo  

A ver que tema se elige, sii que se vayan proponiendo....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> No tenia ni idea y la verdad es que no esta mal.



Ha creado varios grupos estos años. Si buscas Lula por ejemplo, no está mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

melf dijo:


> A mi es la unica que se me atraganta, ademas desde el primer dia.



Es que no tiene nada que ver con Cure. A mí es la que más me gusta, pero como dice Robert Smith: "a quienes les gusta Friday I'm in love no son verdaderos fans de la banda y no son quienes compran nuestros discos".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero proposición de temática, mientras ilustró con mi proposicion:
> Videos raros de "otras" culturas:



wtf 









Sexo con cabras en Besuconas.com


Aquí te vamos a mostrar un video de Sexo con cabras, y es que el sexo con una cabra es algo más habitual de lo que nos pensamos. Sobre todo cuando no se vive



www.besuconas.com


----------



## ULTRAPACO (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



luego paren y tienen socialistas
















Pd. eso no es una cabra es una oveja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> wtf
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que cojones es eso cabron no le voy a dar al play ni con una botella de vino encima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Bueno pues vamos poniendo título a ver qué pasa y como se da la noche, el título "costumbres curiosas de otras culturas".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno pues vamos poniendo título a ver qué pasa y como se da la noche, el título "costumbres curiosas de otras culturas".



Pon lo de la Rahola quejándose de Barna. Lo que nos toca vivir en nuestra ciudad Obi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pon lo de la Rahola quejándose de Barna. Lo que nos toca vivir en nuestra ciudad Obi.



Estoy seguro de que esta noche saldrán muchos vídeos sobre las ramblas compañero.

Mientras dejo el paintball pakistaní:


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones es eso cabron no le voy a dar al play ni con una botella de vino encima.



Con dos botellas caes seguro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ene 2022)

Documento exclusivo: obi con la vecina.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (31 Ene 2022)

Son sus costumbres y hay que respetarlas


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

*Sergio "Maravilla" Martínez - Antonio Margarito (2000)



Pues Sergio Martínez dando unos jabs con su guardia de zurdo de mucho poder y poco más. Improvisación y haber ido a pelear a Las Vegas por talento, pero también por muchísima suerte.

El Margarito lo fundió, casi lo tira del ring. Le hizo un buen TKO y el argentino no sabía ni donde meterse.*

Sergio se moríría de hambre a su regreso a Argentina. Ese tío tuvo que terminar viniendo a España, comiendo en Cáritas y bailando de gogó.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

De la élite intelectual:


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

La pandemia ha sacado lo mejor de nosotros. La caridad y tal:


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

Y, hablando de Caridad, no es normal que no haya salido todavía Caridad del Guadalquivir. Muchos afirman que es la mejor marcha procesional:


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

*Viva España y sus tradiciones.
*
Más devoción que estos no tiene nadie:


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Ene 2022)

Hay que reconocer que el último minuto de Mater Mea se sale. Para ponerse a llorar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Vamos alla!!!

Eres el mejor amigo de la chica que te gusta?.

Siempre soñastes con ser un aliade?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Veo que vamos pivotando desde exorcismos, música en la adolescencia a esta noche en que tratamos curiosidades de otras culturas...

Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


Esta costumbre tan culinaria nos llega desde Asia en especial china, tu podría ración de pastor alemán sin vacunas en su punto en cualquier puesto ambulante:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ene 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Lo ha dicho el mismo cantante siempre que le preguntan por la canción.



Para odiarla intentó repetirla unas cuantas veces, como en la penosa "Mint car".
Era una fórmula chula, juntar canciones tan distintas. Donde mejor les salió fue en el "Kiss me...", luego ya pues nada...pero ahí quedan media docena de discos espectaculares.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ene 2022)

Yo ahora mismo estoy en este ounto




Pero no puedo dejar de poner costumbres de esas que nos gustan importar, que bonito en poco tiempo ver las ramblas o la puerta del Sol con comida ambulante de perros y monos a la plancha mientras hay navajazos de fondo:


----------



## xilebo (31 Ene 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy en este ounto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajaja todavia sigues con el videojuego ? donde esta el forero que te iba diciendo los pasos


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Tal cual, pues si. Eso es verdad, una pandemia como esta, que lo mismo no viviremos nosotros otra igual, se paro el mundo entero, y tendria q haber un punto de inflexion y cambiar las cosas hacia el buen camino, ha sido todo lo contrario y a peor vamos....


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Qué pandemia?



Covid 19, para otros un simple resfriado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

Ya sabemos que los ejemplares de mamadou se guían por sus propias normas.


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos alla!!!
> 
> Eres el mejor amigo de la chica que te gusta?.
> 
> ...



Pues el perro asado, lo dejan bien doradito  hay q tener ganas de comerse eso


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja todavia sigues con el videojuego ? donde esta el forero que te iba diciendo los pasos



Aquí estoy yo  



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo ahora mismo estoy en este ounto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo de comer perro asado no me llama demasiado la atención pero no descarto que no sepa mal en absoluto. Más antinatural y asquerosa veo la comida vegana, las algas que nos quieren colar o incluso los gusanos; por no hablar de platos típicos de ciertas partes de España como los caracoles. Ascazo es poco.

Y respecto al Sekiro: con Gyobu la clave está primero en darle todas las hostias que puedas mientras está gritando su nombre y haciéndose el chulo, luego respecto a sus ataques todos los que no sean imbloqueables los bloqueas; no esquives porque te dará con la lanza.
También hay una prótesis (la de los petardos) que no sé si la tienes pero te ayudará con este jefe si lo pasas.
Contra este tío bloquea y trata de desviarle los ataques, pégale cuando puedas y trata de joderle la barra de postura con desvíos y ataques antes que vaciarle del todo la barra de vida. Si hay problemas usa los petardos pero no lo hagas muy de seguido.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Feb 2022)

Respecto al tema del hilo: os traigo un ritual de una tribu amazónicas tremendamente amable, tan amable que ha permitido que dos betillas blancos vayan a su aldea y participen como si fueran uno más.
El ritual consiste en ponerse un montón de hormigas bala (se llaman así porque se dice que sus picaduras duelen casi tanto como un balazo de pequeño calibre) en las manos por medio de una especie de "guantes" llenos de estos bichos y moverte como bailando mientras los tribales cantan y hacen el capullo. Evidentemente los betillas blancos son los únicos que lo prueban, pero como duele un huevo no pueden ponerse el guante durante más de 7 segundos y tienen que abortar misión.
El Frank de la Jungla también hizo exactamente el mismo ritual con la misma tribu pero ese aguantó un montón de rato con los bichos esos en las manos.


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> De la élite intelectual:



Soy el único al que estos videos le llenan de orgullo y satisfacción??



Libertyforall dijo:


> La pandemia ha sacado lo mejor de nosotros. La caridad y tal:



Ese abuelo es subnormal. Ha votado toda su puta vida a partidos que han llenado España de escoria empobreciendonos a todos, y ahora se queja porque la chavala no se tapa la nariz con la mascarilla. Todo lo que le pase es poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Aquí estoy yo
> 
> 
> Lo de comer perro asado no me llama demasiado la atención pero no descarto que no sepa mal en absoluto. Más antinatural y asquerosa veo la comida vegana, las algas que nos quieren colar o incluso los gusanos; por no hablar de platos típicos de ciertas partes de España como los caracoles. Ascazo es poco.
> ...





Gracias por los consejos, mira que el yamauchi ese me había dado para el pelo pero él senoso a caballo me ha parecido más o menos fácil, lo he dejado hace un rato con un toro gigante
Juegazo absoluto.


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Viva España y sus tradiciones.*
> 
> Más devoción que estos no tiene nadie:



Siento joder tus valiosas aportaciones, pero el que sale en los 3 primeros segundos no es el amigo gordo super friki de Chabelita?


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Covid 19, para otros un simple resfriado



El covi no es un simple resfriado, es uno de los maravillosos componentes que han introducido en las mal llamadas vacunas. Doy fe que estoy sin emponzoñar y jamas lo hare porque mi cuerpo es sagrado, que la semana pasada pille un gripazo que me tuvo un par de dias encamado a 39 de fiebre y di negativo en antigenos y la pcr esa de mierda. Otros con la ponzoña en vena dando positivo 3 semanas seguidas. si p>q, si no p>no q


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi vecina del 4º Dcha, que lleva ya cuatro dosis (1ª fáiser, 2ª de fáiser, refuerzo de fáiser y la de la gripe 2021) me dice que lleva como dos semanas con mareos, sin apetito y con fatiga extrema.
> 
> Pobre mujer, no le doy más de un mes.
> Sus hijos están emponzoñados también.
> ...



Y no le has preguntado que por qué cree que le pasa eso? En plan desconcertado y preocupado, pero metiendo el dedo en la yaga

Que me perdone @Obiwanchernobil que le tengo mucho aprecio y no le quiero amargar el hilo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Feb 2022)

No pensarás vacunarte?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Feb 2022)

Fuma tina o toma mda mejor ...solo que dormirás poco


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La advertí. No soy un joputa, no me voy a regodear con la pobre mujer. Ahora ya sabe que llevaba razón, pero lo suyo no es cabezonería, sino pura disonancia cognitiva. Dice que las ponzoñas no pueden ser, que tiene que ser una inyección de cortisona en el hombro por unos dolores musculares que le sentó mal.
> 
> Es muy duro saber que vas a morir entre terribles dolores, de cáncer fulminante, de ictus o infarto, trombos, derrame o isquemias cerebrales o quién sabe si mañana por la mañana cuando los primeros rayos de sol se cuelen por su ventana ya no abrirá los ojos.
> 
> La gente se vacuna porque quiere morir.



En fin. Cuitada señora. No soy capaz de comprender a la gente que cuando no sabe el por qué de algo, afirma o niega categóricamente sin cuestionarse sus propias premisas. Y lo veo en mucha gente. Orgullo? Cobardía? No lo sé, ni lo entiendo. Será que tengo 0 empatía.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antes de la plandemia te quitabas los kilos de más de las Navidades con dos o tres fiestas y un festival.
> 
> Ahora es todo gordura, derroición y callejón sin salida.
> 
> A ver si ya comienzan a tirar pepinos nucleares sobre las capitales europedas, que me aburro.



Hombre y todavía no llego aquí el fentanilo que ahí si vas a querer ver arder Europa


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Feb 2022)

Jamás podría ...él es pro de valorant ...yo de Warframe ...dos mundos diferentes.....solo que con décadas de distancia


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tiro la toalla con la gente. La gente es estúpida, inculta, bruta, y quiere seguir siéndolo porque así piensan que sufren menos. Antes podrían ser felices en su ignorancia, ahora son zombies sin cerebro, sin corazón, sin alma. Advertí a muchos, y por la calle me bajan la mirada cuando se cruzan conmigo y ya ni me saludan, porque saben que llevaba razón. ¿Para qué cebarse con cadáveres en diferido? Bastante tienen ya con la mierda en sus venas que les llevará al infierno.


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

Siguiendo el tema de hoy:



Aunque en realidad con los videos de @Libertyforall me han entrado ganas de Semana Santa


----------



## escalador (1 Feb 2022)

O de ir el sabado a misa de 6 a cantar la Salve Regina a pleno pulmón en latín, que le jodan al concilio vaticano ii


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Siento joder tus valiosas aportaciones, pero el que sale en los 3 primeros segundos no es el amigo gordo super friki de Chabelita?



La madre que te parió .


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Feb 2022)

Sicky siempre con su contribución Shity Princess. Como se te quiere.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Feb 2022)

Este otro pasodoble, *Reo de muerte, *me gusta, pero me parece algo más cañí por el sonido:


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Feb 2022)

Y *Plegaria al Cristo del Perdón, *para ponerlo en cualquier peli épica. Suena a pasión, a dolor, a angustia:


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi vecina del 4º Dcha, que lleva ya cuatro dosis (1ª fáiser, 2ª de fáiser, refuerzo de fáiser y la de la gripe 2021) me dice que lleva como dos semanas con mareos, sin apetito y con fatiga extrema.
> 
> Pobre mujer, no le doy más de un mes.
> 
> ...



Pobre mujer, lleva todas las dosis posibles puestas, bueno si llega al 2023 podra entrar en la disco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.
Haber que se nos ocurre hoy para el hilo como tematica 

Comunicado oficial.

He añadido a tres nuevos usuarios en la primera página como posible ampliación del partido reformista, si queremos vencer en la gran guerra civil necesitamos más ministros y aún quedan ministerios por ocupar.
Me consta que los otros dos partidos también se están preparando para la gran guerra civil del foro, entre ellos el de @Pajarotto que está intentando captar simpatizantes a la desesperada.
Los tres nuevos foreros elegidos serán sometidos al escrutinio del resto de los reformistas y deberán pasar durás pruebas para su admision
Fin del comunicado.

Edito a estas horas de la tarde para alegraros con un temazo de música mamadou:


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

el pive me saca unos años es normal , pero yo me voy a ir un psiquiatrico a empastillarme y desengacharme de todo, y las pastillas tambien las dejare aunque me digan que el mono de las pastillas es peor que el de heroina me la suda.

fd: ministro de la droga


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> Haber que se nos ocurre hoy para el hilo como tematica
> 
> Comunicado oficial.
> ...



Buenos dias! buen comunicado jejejeje por cierto, como va la entrevista con el forero Edge?


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Hombre y todavía no llego aquí el fentanilo que ahí si vas a querer ver arder Europa



el fentanilo se lo recetan a gente con cancer con quimioterapia, es dificil a no ser que tengas un colega enfermero o doctor dudo que puedas tomar una pastillas de fentanilo que te puede llegar a matar si la mezclas con otro tipo de pastillas pero bueno tu buscas autodestruirte asi que pa adelante dile al doctor que te duelen mucho las rodias articulaciones y etc y te dara el tramadol pero tu exagera todo lo que pueda


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias! buen comunicado jejejeje por cierto, como va la entrevista con el forero Edge?



edge es ministro de algo ? 
por que al mmuñeco hay que hacerle una entrevista? 
y a mi no?¿


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> edge es ministro de algo ?
> por que al mmuñeco hay que hacerle una entrevista?
> y a mi no?¿



Ministro de deportes  

Bueno se esta haciendo entrevistas a todo el mundo, va por turnos, estas son las que se lleva:

*Entrevista a @SNB Superstar en página 50.
Entrevista a @Sick Sad World en página 211.
Entrevista a @Epsilon69 en página 312.* 

Bueno despues de Edge, el proximo seras tu atasco en ser entrevistado


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ministro de deportes
> 
> Bueno se esta haciendo entrevistas a todo el mundo, va por turnos, estas son las que se lleva:
> 
> ...



a menos mal pensaba ya que dejabais de darme atencion, estoy muy nec3esitado de afecto


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> a menos mal pensaba ya que dejabais de darme atencion, estoy muy nec3esitado de afecto



Y tranquilo que a obiwan luego se lo olvida, pero yo se lo ire recordando en que te haga la entrevista, tengo tmb interes por leerte


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y tranquilo que a obiwan luego se lo olvida, pero yo se lo ire recordando en que te haga la entrevista, tengo tmb interes por leerte



vale vale entonces me espero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ministro de deportes
> 
> Bueno se esta haciendo entrevistas a todo el mundo, va por turnos, estas son las que se lleva:
> 
> ...




Voy a empezar las negociaciones con @Edge2 para que nos diga que día le viene bien a eso de las 23:00 horas de la noche.

El formato y preguntas son las mismas para todos.

Haber que nos cuenta de disponibilidad


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a empezar las negociaciones con @Edge2 para que nos diga que día le viene bien a eso de las 23:00 horas de la noche.
> 
> El formato y preguntas son las mismas para todos.
> 
> Haber que nos cuenta de disponibilidad



Pues diselo ya porque ese ve los partidos de futbol de hasta primera RFEF  y mañana viene ya la copa de nuevo, liga, champions...para pillarlo disponible tela


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues diselo ya porque ese ve los partidos de futbol de hasta primera RFEF  y mañana viene ya la copa de nuevo, liga, champions...para pillarlo disponible tela




Si, vamos a ver si desde aquí citandole @Edge2 nos responde, si no le enviaré un privado, había pensado en finales de esta semana o principios de la que viene.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi vecina del 4º Dcha, que lleva ya cuatro dosis (1ª fáiser, 2ª de fáiser, refuerzo de fáiser y la de la gripe 2021) me dice que lleva como dos semanas con mareos, sin apetito y con fatiga extrema.
> 
> Pobre mujer, no le doy más de un mes.
> 
> ...



Ayer un compañero que ha estado 1 semana de baja por positivo decía que había tenido menos efectos que su mujer porque él tenía la tercera dosis y su mujer no. Y yo al lado sin vacunar que no he pillado ni un resfriado descojonándome.


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Gracias, siii al final pasaremos todos por Obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ayer un compañero que ha estado 1 semana de baja por positivo decía que había tenido menos efectos que su mujer porque él tenía la tercera dosis y su mujer no. Y yo al lado sin vacunar que no he pillado ni un resfriado descojonándome.




Ya no quedan hombres como tú, como se nota que eres catalán.


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya no quedan hombres como tú, como se nota que eres catalán.



Catalán, catalán


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Catalán, catalán




Habéis pensado temática ya?.


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Habéis pensado temática ya?.



Todavia no, a ver si alguien mas propone alguna


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

pastillitas que te abren el almma y lo ves de dentro afuera, eso rte puedo asegurar


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pastillitas que te abren el almma y lo ves de dentro afuera, eso rte puedo asegurar



atascoo esta noche haces stream ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

Pues siendo ya las horas que son hoy le vamos a dar con películas que marcaron nuestra adolescencia.

Pringas tu con la entradilla @xilebo  que te he pillado por aquí.




Invoco y cambio título:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Vamos alla!!!

¿Cuál es el momento en el que te has sentido más sexy a lo largo de tu vida?

¿Qué es lo que te pone más nervioso?

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

Película de mi infancia adolescencia.

Mi madre se la alquilo en el videoclub, yo veía anuncios de la película en TV pero ni tan siquiera sabía que existía una primer parte, por la mañana mi madre no estaba así que cogí el VHS y comencé a verla, yo tenía 8 años y recuerdo como si fuera ayer que solté un "¡Hostia cómo mola!" Aquella mañana yo solo en casa, estaba viendo una de las mejores persecuciones de la historia del cine con uno de los mejores villanos que cada vez que cambiaba su apariencia se me caían los huevos al suelo, no había visto nada así en mi vida:


----------



## propellerman (1 Feb 2022)

1. La Naranja Mecánica
2. 2001 una odisea en el espacio
3. Platoon
4. Harry el sucio
5. El día después


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Feb 2022)

propellerman dijo:


> 1. La Naranja Mecánica
> 2. 2001 una odisea en el espacio
> 3. Platoon
> 4. Harry el sucio
> 5. El día después




Joder las de kubrick son un poco duras para la adolescencia, con 13 tacos odisea es llamativo, yo creo que la vi ya con 16.


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> atascoo esta noche haces stream ?



voy to empstillado y fumao, en serio quiires que hagas streem toro2


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> voy to empstillado y fumao, en serio quiires que hagas streem toro2



toros 2


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Película de mi infancia adolescencia.
> 
> Mi madre se la alquilo en el videoclub, yo veía anuncios de la película en TV pero ni tan siquiera sabía que existía una primer parte, por la mañana mi madre no estaba así que cogí el VHS y comencé a verla, yo tenía 8 años y recuerdo como si fuera ayer que solté un "¡Hostia cómo mola!" Aquella mañana yo solo en casa, estaba viendo una de las mejores persecuciones de la historia del cine con uno de los mejores villanos que cada vez que cambiaba su apariencia se me caían los huevos al suelo, no había visto nada así en mi vida:



Esa tambien la vi yo en VHS, por aquella epoca me gustaban las de comedia mucho


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1988
> 
> Armas de mujer, de Mike Nichols*
> 
> ...



1993


----------



## xilebo (1 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> voy to empstillado y fumao, en serio quiires que hagas streem toro2



Vale, no pasa nada, siii haz uno, venga que voy encendiendo el twich


----------



## atasco (1 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vale, no pasa nada, siii haz uno, venga que voy encendiendo el twich



ya esta salida a twich


----------



## atasco (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vale, no pasa nada, siii haz uno, venga que voy encendiendo el twich



no tengo micro


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ya esta salida a twich



Perfecto, ya te veo, daleee marcha !


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no tengo micro



Empezamos bien


----------



## atasco (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Perfecto, ya te veo, daleee marcha !



lets go


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> lets go



Deja de mirar el foro, y dale marcha al juego, y quita esa musica tan rara


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1988
> 
> Armas de mujer, de Mike Nichols*
> 
> ...




La sigurney siempre me pareció todo un mito, luchaba contra fantasmas, aliens, se hacia amiga de los gorilas y se cargaba asesinos en serie, tengo mucho cariño a un póster de alien 3 que estaba en mi habitación con la sigurney con el pelo rapada.

La saga jellraiser siempre me ha dado muy mal rollo /asquete sinceramente.


La jungla 1 sigue funcionando como el primer día, soberbia.


----------



## atasco (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Deja de mirar el foro, y dale marcha al juego, y quita esa musica tan rara



la banda sonora de la princesa mononoke
?


----------



## atasco (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1989
> 
> Regreso al futuro II, de Robert Zemeckis
> 
> ...



Miticas las de regreso al futuro, la 3 me encanto como final

**


----------



## atasco (2 Feb 2022)

venid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Miticas las de regreso al futuro, la 3 me encanto como final
> 
> **



De regreso a futuro me quedo con la segunda, cuando va a la cafetería con las Nike, Michael Jackson y el monopatín estaba describiendo 1990 cojonuda mente.

Por cierto atasco ha puesto la bso de la princesa Mononoke en twich, muy chula.

En el 93/94 esta película hizo que aprendiera con el paso de los años una de mis dos profesiones.


10 años tenía, la cosa ya se ponía sería, buscaba mi identidad y darle sentido y rebeldía a la vida


----------



## escalador (2 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo de niño, con 7 u 8 años que mi padre mi dijo que iba a venir conmigo a ver una peli que se llamaba Simon Birch (o algo así).

Cuando llegó el dia, mi padre me dejó colgado y me dijo que fuese yo, que a él no le apetecía. Así que me dio el dinero y fui hasta el cine. No sé como cojones hice que me equivoqué de sala o de hora y me metí en la cola de La Trampa. 

Recuerdo cómo la taquillera volvió el mentón hacia abajo y me miró fijamente por encima de sus gafas y me preguntó:

- Seguro que quieres ver esta película?
- Sí, si!
- Tú solo?
- Sí, sí! Quiero una entrada. -Yo todo lleno de ilusión y con miedo de que me denegara la entrada.-

Total que me dejó entrar y la peli me moló. Ni tan mal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Recuerdo de niño, con 7 u 8 años que mi padre mi dijo que iba a venir conmigo a ver una peli que se llamaba Simon Birch (o algo así). Cuando llegó el dia, mi padre me dejó colgado y me dijo que fuese yo, que a él no le apetecía. Así que me dio el dinero y fui hasta el cine. No sé como cojones hice que me equivoqué de sala o de hora y me metí en la cola de La, Trampa. Recuerdo que la taquillera volvió el mentón hacia abajo y me miró fijamente por encima de sus gafas y me preguntó:
> 
> - Seguro que quieres ver esta película?
> - Sí, si!
> ...




Si, recuerdo la escena del culo en pompa que ponían en todos los trailers, creo con sinceridad que nunca he llegado a verla.
La Zeta Jones tuvo un momento de fama muy grande en los 90.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Feb 2022)

Yo me acuerdo de dejar de respirar en esta escena:



Como todos empiezan a disparar y no se mueve...y comienza a moverse mecanicamente...implacable, porque es una puta máquina...algo acojonante.
Ya la muerte de Murphy era algo que se quedaba grabado. Tremendo peliculón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo de dejar de respirar en esta escena:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya la muerte de Murphy era algo que se quedaba grabado. Tremendo peliculón.



Con esta película se anunciaba canal plus en España cuando llegó a este país, la escena en que le matan me causo mucho impacto, igual que la del tío que se quema al final.
Hoy en día sigue siendo muy cruda.

No entiendo que les pasó en la cabeza con las secuelas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Feb 2022)

Todo el tramo final con un par de frases...vuelta a lo más primitivo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Feb 2022)

Y por supuesto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1992
> 
> Braindead. Tu madre se ha comido a mi perro, de Peter Jackson
> 
> ...




Yo te voy comentando

Brainhead es una frikada absoluta, luego el cabron te hace el señor de la anillos sabes.


Una de las mejores películas de Willis, que. Inés que tenga muchas buenas tampoco sinceramente, las junglas 1 y 3, sexto sentido, pulpo ficción, el protegido, la que citas y un par más de tiros.


La mejor película de su director, plagia sin reservas el cine asiático pero es buenísima.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Feb 2022)

Y por qué no...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

El señor de las bestias 2, nunca vi la primera ni sabía que existía la tercera, pero con esta flipaba:


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Feb 2022)

Mi adolescencia la marcaron:

- The fast and te furious.
- Dos policías rebeldes.
- Miami Vice (la peli).
- Trainning day.
- Pulp Fiction.
- Ocean's eleven.
- La saga de Harry el sucio.
- Goodfellas, Casino y Taxi driver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, vamos allá.


----------



## melf (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## melf (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Y que opinas de la nueva peli de la Sirenita, se va a estrenar en 2023 al final, y contara con una actriz negra para interpretar el papel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y que opinas de la nueva peli de la Sirenita, se va a estrenar en 2023 al final, y contara con una actriz negra para interpretar el papel




Los daneses se van a sentir muy representados con su culture popular llena de mamadous....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Feb 2022)

Es decir, las sirenas de toda la vida, y no esta mierda multicultural.


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, te veo mucho futuro en el cine como directora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

@El Hombre Sin Nombre necesito tu sabiduría, que coño hago con el tiro ese de mierda en sekiro


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @El Hombre Sin Nombre necesito tu sabiduría, que coño hago con el tiro ese de mierda en sekiro



Jajajaaj Obiwan se ha atascao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaaj Obiwan se ha atascao




Obiwan está hasta las pelotas de toro ese y por lo que veo es solo el principio...

Luego me decís si cambio el título del hilo por otra temática.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Feb 2022)

Sicky, hay muchos tipos de princesas: Curvy Princess, Bitchy Princess, etc.

Tu, como te encasillarías? Y, clasificándote o no: como son los elementos definitorios de tu princesismo?

Gracias.


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Obiwan está hasta las pelotas de toro ese y por lo que veo es solo el principio...
> 
> Luego me decís si cambio el título del hilo por otra temática.



Pues no te queda na con el juego  

Y yo por mi seguiria algun dia mas con esta tematica, estuvo bien anoche recordas nuestras pelis de pequeño


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues no te queda na con el juego
> 
> Y yo por mi seguiria algun dia mas con esta tematica, estuvo bien anoche recordas nuestras pelis de pequeño




Perfecto entonces lo dejo puesto.
Esperemos que hoy @Libertyforall nos alegre con una entradilla esta noche


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perfecto entonces lo dejo puesto.
> Esperemos que hoy @Libertyforall nos alegre con una entradilla esta noche



A las 22.30h, no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A las 22.30h, no?




A la hora que usted quiera caballero, pero solemos tomar esa Hora de base.


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A las 22.30h, no?



Hay futbol hoy hasta las 23, mejor a partir de ahi


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Feb 2022)

En primer lugar, gracias a @Obiwanchernobil por cederme esta bella entradilla.

Sé que es un poco pronto, pero bueno, no pasa nada por adelantarlo. Además que hay algunos que no nos vamos a la cama tarde, golfos. 

*Cansado de que no te dejen entrar en el garito de moda con zapatillas?

De qué te miren mal al pasar?*

No tenemos la solución, pero te proponemos mejor plan: las noches de Burbuja.

@Abrojo @Sick Sad World @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Obiwanchernobil @Epsilon69 @melf @xilebo @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @ElHombreSinNombre @Alia del Cuchillo y el punto Nike, al que no se puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Feb 2022)

Se han contado muchísimas de reflexiones e historias en el foro. Yo, las podré haber hecho mejores o peores, pero al menos doy todo de mi en cada una.

*Siempre he tenido una pasión por diversos temas, pero, diría que mi principal inquietud sobrepasaba a la cuestión en sí y se metía en el terreno de la cultura general. Bueno, es más, la trasciende (que ya es bastante) y se mete en el amor por la estética.*

Hablamos de auténticos párrafos que son una oda a la literatura, a la forma, a buscar la palabra adecuada. El refinamiento, señores, hablo del refinamiento. Solo quien escribe así desea perdurar en el tiempo y que la gente rescate su contenido, y yo soy uno de ellos.

He leído a muchos escritores, pero uno de los pocos, si no el único, en el que da totalmente igual el tema, es Francisco Umbral. *Lo suyo es gusto por la belleza y nadie, absolutamente nadie en nuestra lengua, se ha expresado como él. Le han intentado copiar en infinidad de ocasiones, pero han fracasado. Es el referente de nuestras letras del siglo XX.

Por todo ello, afirmó y dejó por escrito, que YO SOY DE FRANCISCO UMBRAL.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Como veníamos esta noche @Libertyforall 
Haber si de se ha metido mi consejero en el juego de los huevos que necesito tu ayuda con el toro ese @ElHombreSinNombre.

Tenia 11 años por aquel entonces, y aunque después de Terminator 2 era difícil sorprenderme un nuevo VHS lo volvería a hacer....


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (2 Feb 2022)

¿Estás comparando una serie cualquiera de Netflix con estas tres obras de arte?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>




Joder juegas fuerte amego, una infancia-adolescencia algo gore veo.


----------



## Janlee (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Janlee dijo:


>




Que es esto


----------



## Janlee (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Feb 2022)

Que es eso del Rincón de Giorgio?


----------



## Janlee (2 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es esto



Un clásico de mi niñez


----------



## xilebo (2 Feb 2022)

Imagen exclusiva de Sick como abeja reina


----------



## melf (2 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso del Rincón de Giorgio?



Hacia de pareja en la peli con Rocco Siffredi


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Nada, era una broma muy mala  

La peli que el actor se hizo multimillonario y luego acabo donde todos. La repetian luego siempre en navidad


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Janlee dijo:


>





Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Muy buena la de polstegeir, fue en 1982, para esa epoca no estaba mal


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Las cucarachas se meten por todos los orificios del hombre para comérselo por dentro, ponen en sus entrañas unos huevos y eclosionan millones. Le salen millones de cucarachas por los ojos, por la nariz, por la boca, por los oídos y por el culo



No hacia falta con tanto detalle, te lo podias haber ahorrado


----------



## escalador (3 Feb 2022)

Contigo me siento como si con el shock de la muerte de Franco hubiera entrado en coma y me despertara ahora.


----------



## escalador (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Se han contado muchísimas de reflexiones e historias en el foro. Yo, la podré haber hecho mejores o peores, pero al menos doy todo de mi en cada.
> 
> *Siempre he tenido una pasión por diversos temas, pero, diría que mi principal inquietud sobrepasaba a la cuestión en sí y se metía en el terreno de la cultura general. Bueno, es más, la trasciende (que ya es bastante) y se mete en el amor por la estética.*
> 
> ...



Y encima canta como los ángeles. Una voz de bajo como las que ya no quedan.



Por cierto, no me has citado en la entradilla. Me parece un gesto de desprecio totalmente innecesario. Con no zankearme un puto post creo que el mobing ya se hace palpable.


----------



## escalador (3 Feb 2022)

Yo diría que almas mellizas, porque tu eres pibonazo de mujer y yo pibonazo de hombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Bunos días gañanes, joder que puto asco los vídeos de cucarachas que habéis puesto, iros a la mierda


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bunos días gañanes, joder que puto asco los vídeos de cucarachas que habéis puesto, iros a la mierda



Buenos dias! no se como, pero de repente se desvio el tema a las cucarachas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

7500 mensajes gañanes!
Por los datos que manejo es el hilo de guardería que más rapido a crecido en los últimos cinco años, esto en tan solo unos meses, enhorabuena os lo habéis currado mucho con tanto contenido.

Hemos tocado muchos temas, desde música, cine generacional, videojuegos, libros, amores, hasta al mismísimo cachuli!!

Saludos gañanes, voy a trollear por el foro!!!


Edito: joder @Epsilon69 deja de poner guarradas, que puto asco los bichos esos


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 7500 mensajes gañanes!
> Por los datos que manejo es el hilo de guardería que más rapido a crecido en los últimos cinco años, esto en tan solo unos meses, enhorabuena os lo habéis currado mucho con tanto contenido.
> 
> Hemos tocado muchos temas, desde música, cine generacional, videojuegos, libros, amores, hasta al mismísimo cachuli!!
> ...



Me da iwal, el premio golden boy sigue siendo mio.

¡¡Y ahora atacadle!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Me da iwal, el premio golden boy sigue siendo mio.
> 
> ¡¡Y ahora atacadle!!




....deberías rendirte a la evidencia, y puede que solo así te ofrezca un salvoconducto antes de la gran guerra civil del foro.

A los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" es posible que ni me presente, no quiero llevarme todos los galardones.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Un nuevo estudio revela que la colocación de cucarachas en el rostro disminuye un 33% la infección por COVID*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930105
> 
> ...





Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Un estudio confirma las primeras transmisiones de covid-19 de hámster a humano del mundo*
> 
> *Las autoridades de Hong Kong (China) el mes pasado sacrificaron a unos 2.000 hámsteres importados, lo que provocó la indignación de una parte de la población.*
> 
> ...



Jojojo muy interesantes los estudios de Epsilon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jojojo muy interesantes los estudios de Epsilon




Sin duda se trata de un médico frustrado, el soñaba con estudiar medicina


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te arrancaría tu sistema dopaminérgico a mordiscos.





Hoy estás a tope ehhh!


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te arrancaría tu sistema dopaminérgico a mordiscos.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy estás a tope ehhh!



Esta que se sale! a ver como llega a la noche


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues siendo ya las horas que son hoy le vamos a dar con películas que marcaron nuestra adolescencia.
> 
> Pringas tu con la entradilla @xilebo  que te he pillado por aquí.
> 
> ...



Se agradece el hecho de tenerme en cuenta para el club de los nocturnos Obi, últimamente he tenido dos días de mierda y he estado un tanto aislado de todo.

Respecto al toro del Sekiro pues recuerdo que fue uno de los jefes que más me costó de todo el juego, probablemente el jefe con los ataques más aleatorios del juego empatado con otro.
Lo más jodido es sobrevivir los primeros segundos contra él, una vez que has conseguido eso se facilita un poco.
No trates de bloquear y cuando ataque esquiva corriendo por la zona sin fijarle la cámara y procura que no te dé, cuando le vayas a atacar ponte detrás de él y hazlo por ahí ya que es más difícil que te dé.

Más allá de eso lo único que se me ocurre es que creo que también le afecta la prótesis de los petardos, pero no tanto como al del caballo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Se agradece el hecho de tenerme en cuenta para el club de los nocturnos Obi, últimamente he tenido dos días de mierda y he estado un tanto aislado de todo.
> 
> Respecto al toro del Sekiro pues recuerdo que fue uno de los jefes que más me costó de todo el juego, probablemente el jefe con los ataques más aleatorios del juego empatado con otro.
> Lo más jodido es sobrevivir los primeros segundos contra él, una vez que has conseguido eso se facilita un poco.
> ...




Jajaja muchas gracias por responder, esta tarde le interare dar al bicho, voy a indagar que es eso de los petardos


Me recomiendas algún juego?, Tengo series x, haber si descubrí algo nuevo.

Le pediría consejo a @Tails pero de sus lolis no sale.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jajaja muchas gracias por responder, esta tarde le interare dar al bicho, voy a indagar que es eso de los petardos
> 
> 
> Me recomiendas algún juego?, Tengo series x, haber si descubrí algo nuevo.
> ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Perfecto.
El dyin light 2 parece que ha salido un poco ciberbug el primero estaba entretenido.

Red dead 2 lo jugué un poco y no sé qué pensar, lo mismo no era el momento.

Había pensado en jrpg facilito.


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perfecto.
> El dyin light 2 parece que ha salido un poco ciberbug el primero estaba entretenido.
> 
> Red dead 2 lo jugué un poco y no sé qué pensar, lo mismo no era el momento.
> ...



Mira si sigue en el pass el Tales of Vesperia, la saga tales mola si no has jugao ninguno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Mira si sigue en el pass el Tales of Vesperia, la saga tales mola si no has jugao ninguno




Thanks , el problem es que están en inglés y tal.


----------



## Tails (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thanks , el problem es que están en inglés y tal.




Los jrpg suelen estar en inglés


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Los jrpg suelen estar en inglés




Si por eso venden tantas unidades...

Algunos en español:

Final 7,8,9,10,12,13.

Lost Odyssey, blue dragón, dragón quest, last reman, eternal sonata, ni no kuni


Acabo de ver que el primer tales of vesperia remaster está en castellano, es difícil?
@ElHombreSinNombre @Tails


----------



## escalador (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Un nuevo estudio revela que la colocación de cucarachas en el rostro disminuye un 33% la infección por COVID*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930105
> 
> ...



Una prueba más de que los mongólidos son seres sin alma ni sentido de la dignidad. Son los robots que nos reemplazarán en las tareas productivas mientras la moronegrada seguirá degradándolo todo.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> En 2030 tendrás sujetadores y collares de cucarachas y serás feliz.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930429
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930431



Yo creo que Sick a esa moda no se apunta


----------



## Tails (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si por eso venden tantas unidades...
> 
> Algunos en español:
> 
> ...




Bueno si tienes pc el shin megami tensei norturne remaster esta en castellano

Eso sí fácil no es

Aún así el ni no kuni tampoco vendió mucho estando en castellano 

El tales of vesperia jugué a la demo en ps3 pero vamos de la demo al juego....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si por eso venden tantas unidades...
> 
> Algunos en español:
> 
> ...



No manejo mucho el tema de los jrpg.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Bueno si tienes pc el shin megami tensei norturne remaster esta en castellano
> 
> Eso sí fácil no es
> 
> ...




Gracias por contestar, acabo de ver un vídeo, está por 10 pavos el código...lo pensaré, también está la demo del tales of arise, lo veo un poco de lolis y tal.
No, en pc no juego, no me parece cómodo ni económico sinceramente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 7500 mensajes gañanes!
> Por los datos que manejo es el hilo de guardería que más rapido a crecido en los últimos cinco años, esto en tan solo unos meses, enhorabuena os lo habéis currado mucho con tanto contenido.
> 
> Hemos tocado muchos temas, desde música, cine generacional, videojuegos, libros, amores, hasta al mismísimo cachuli!!
> ...



Como observador imparcial (que espera a que sea evidente el bando ganador para venderse miserablemente) no puedo más que declarar mi estupefacción ante el crecimiento brutal del Partido Reformista. La pequeña crisis de liderazgo fue resuelta con brutalidad y determinación (¿quizás una astuta maniobra?)

A pesar de mi devoción por Pajarotto, me temo que ya sea demasiado tarde para él y los suyos...¿hora de abandonar el barco?

Yo ahí lo dejo...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (3 Feb 2022)

Le echa agallas está chavala dándole cera al Rufián.
Y encima tiene buen culo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Como observador imparcial (que espera a que sea evidente el bando ganador para venderse miserablemente) no puedo más que declarar mi estupefacción ante el crecimiento brutal del Partido Reformista. La pequeña crisis de liderazgo fue resuelta con brutalidad y determinación (¿quizás una astuta maniobra?)
> 
> A pesar de mi devoción por Pajarotto, me temo que ya sea demasiado tarde para él y los suyos...¿hora de abandonar el barco?
> 
> Yo ahí lo dejo...




La caída en desgracia de @Pajarotto será estudiada en los libros de historia burbujos.

Es algo común en la gente que tiene el poder, piensan que es para siempre y se confían.

Como muestra de respeto le ofreci varias vías, pero su soberbia le impidió aceptar, ya a la desesperada sus intentos de desestabilización y su giro hacia el mundo de las cryptos fue el golpe de gracia.

Su reinado llegó hace tiempo a su fin pero él no lo quiere ver.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Es que si dibujas, tocas un instrumento, trabajas la madera...lo que sea que hagas, ahí está. Los videojuegos apagas la consola y pop...se desvanece. Ahí se van todas esas horas invertidas en...nada.
Seguro que alguien le ha puesto nombre a esa sensación de vacío (como "la paja triste", esa paja totalmente insatisfactoria a nivel espiritual que todos hemos sufrido en algún momento). 
Mientras tanto, y de modo meramente operacional, lo llamaremos "Síndrome de mundo triste y enfermo".
Tiene gancho, joder.


----------



## Tails (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por contestar, acabo de ver un vídeo, está por 10 pavos el código...lo pensaré, también está la demo del tales of arise, lo veo un poco de lolis y tal.
> No, en pc no juego, no me parece cómodo ni económico sinceramente.




*Valkyrie Chronicles 4 también está bien 

*


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

No la conocia a esa muchacha, ahi con un par, muy bien hecho


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thanks , el problem es que están en inglés y tal.



El audio sí los textos en español, pero lo bueno es poner el audio en Japanese


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Thanks , el problem es que están en inglés y tal.



El audio sí los textos en español, pero lo bueno es poner el audio en Japanese


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

@escalador , venga, que sabes que el tito te quiere. Que si no te he citado es porque lo he hecho manualmente, igual que se me pasó incluir a @Hielo/Fuego 

*Un abrazo de Liberty.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que si dibujas, tocas un instrumento, trabajas la madera...lo que sea que hagas, ahí está. Los videojuegos apagas la consola y pop...se desvanece. Ahí se van todas esas horas invertidas en...nada.
> Seguro que alguien le ha puesto nombre a esa sensación de vacío (como "la paja triste", esa paja totalmente insatisfactoria a nivel espiritual que todos hemos sufrido en algún momento).
> Mientras tanto, y de modo meramente operacional, lo llamaremos "Síndrome de mundo triste y enfermo".
> Tiene gancho, joder.




No estoy de acuerdo, es un entretenimiento que con la edad evoluciona, igual que ir al cine o escuchar música o una exposición fotográfica o pictórica.
El artista crea el contenido, pero para ser considerado arte deben existir consumidores.

Se da una cosa curiosa, los videojuegos es el arte (incluso más que el cine) que más artistas reúne para su creación, los años del Tetris pasaron hace mucho, ahora son necesarios no solo programadores si no también músicos, fotógrafos, escritores, iluminadores, empresas de FX, Dibujantes, ingenieros y muchos más.

Ayer estaba escuchando por la tarde un vinilo de miles Davis, cuando termine de escucharlo no sentí que perdiera el tiempo, al igual que cuando veo una película, acudo a una exposición o juego a un juego.

Lo que hace que sea una perdida de tiempo es que sea bueno o malo o mi predisposición a realizar la actividad y momento vital.

Los videojuegos son como cualquier otra cosa una afición, la diferencia es que hay aficiones activas y pasivas y ambas nos enriquecen y evolucionan con los años.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

*"Me enseñaron a amar al prójimo. El problema es que al prójimo no le enseñaron a amarme a mi"*

Jesús Quintero.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @escalador , venga, que sabes que el tito te quiere. Que si no te he citado es porque lo he hecho manualmente, igual que se me pasó incluir a @Hielo/Fuego
> 
> *Un abrazo de Liberty.*



gracias por acordarte de mí.Y no te preocupes si se te escapa nombrarme,ya que a vuestro hilo entro de vez en cuando


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No estoy de acuerdo, es un entretenimiento que con la edad evoluciona, igual que ir al cine o escuchar música o una exposición fotográfica o pictórica.
> El artista crea el contenido, pero para ser considerado arte deben existir consumidores.
> 
> Se da una cosa curiosa, los videojuegos es el arte (incluso más que el cine) que más artistas reúne para su creación, los años del Tetris pasaron hace mucho, ahora son necesarios no solo programadores si no también músicos, fotógrafos, escritores, iluminadores, empresas de FX, Dibujantes, ingenieros y muchos más.
> ...



En algún momento pasas al lado activo, y eso enriquece el lado pasivo. Tocar un instrumento cambia totalmente la forma que tienes de escuchar música. Sin profundizar, amplía tu abanico y empiezas a escuchar estilos que antes no te daban más. Los videojuegos es parecido, es fácil hacer un videojuego tipo Kung Fu Master, y a cierta edad vas a disfrutar más haciéndolo que jugándolo. Ese es el punto, para mi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Es cuestión de edad y de generación.

Intuyo que tienes entre 28 y 35 años que es cuando se pierde un poco la afición y luego se recupera.

Es una afición que además como cuando somos adolescentes o crios no nos vuelve a impresionar a eso sumamos que hemos tenido la peor generación basada en remaster y pocas ideas nuevas, aparte de que el avance de generación no fue tan notorio como otras veces en la gen ps4xboxone.

Creo que ahora sí con la opción mediante suscripciones de probar distintos juegos y que los tiempos de carga y espera se hayan reducido mucho es cuando hay un avance.


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En algún momento pasas al lado activo, y eso enriquece el lado pasivo. Tocar un instrumento cambia totalmente la forma que tienes de escuchar música. Sin profundizar, amplía tu abanico y empiezas a escuchar estilos que antes no te daban más. Los videojuegos es parecido, es fácil hacer un videojuego tipo Kung Fu Master, y a cierta edad vas a disfrutar más haciéndolo que jugándolo. Ese es el punto, para mi.



a cuenta de que


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Feb 2022)

Tails dijo:


> *Valkyrie Chronicles 4 también está bien
> 
> *



Juegaso


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> a cuenta de que



Es más divertido leer un libro e ir haciendo anotaciones que simplemente leer un libro y ya. Por ejemplo, rehacer el final totalmente. O coger un capítulo intermedio y reescribirlo, pero partiendo del mismo sitio y acabando en el mismo sitio. Cosas que harías si fueses pobre y sólo tuvieses 3 ó 4 libros...será por aburrirse...


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es más divertido leer un libro e ir haciendo anotaciones que simplemente leer un libro y ya. Por ejemplo, rehacer el final totalmente. O coger un capítulo intermedio y reescribirlo, pero partiendo del mismo sitio y acabando en el mismo sitio. Cosas que harías si fueses pobre y sólo tuvieses 3 ó 4 libros...será por aburrirse...



yo me estoy drogando y leyendo el libro de los hermanos karamoz de dovtoyesqui


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

Este es de los pocos hilos en los que no me siento juzgado.


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este es de los pocos hilos en los que no me siento juzgado.



ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *Esta noche tenemos con nosotros a Flora Bayinall, una vecina de Sant Cugat del Vallès que afirma estar de cucarachas hasta el coño
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 930784
> 
> ...



@Epsilon69 creando marca y creando su propia tendencia. Busca diferenciarse y que se le cité en hilos sobre cucarachas y digan eso de "te has marcado un Epsilon."


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> ten animo y no decaigas



Tú vas a llegar muy mal a los 40. Con el hígado reventado.


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú vas a llegar muy mal a los 40. Con el hígado reventado.



espero no pasar de los 30, tengo 29 la cuenta atras a empezAZDO


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo me estoy drogando y leyendo el libro de los hermanos karamoz de dovtoyesqui



Mejor te lees "Demonios"









Los demonios - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú vas a llegar muy mal a los 40. Con el hígado reventado.



Y POR QUE CON EL HIGADO REVENTADO ERES 100TIFIKO¿


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mejor te lees "Demonios"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO yA hice un pacto con el de monio y ni siquiera le pague


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mejor te lees "Demonios"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YO yA hice un pacto con el de monio y ni siquiera le pague


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> Y POR QUE CON EL HIGADO REVENTADO ERES 100TIFIKO¿



Es lo que más se jode con la droga, concretamente con las legales. La gente que lleva 15-20 años a tajada por fin de semana termina desarrollando unas infecciones bestiales. Invalidado para muchas cosas.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

Por cierto, se nota que hoy hay furgol.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Hoy por lo que veo nadie a pedido cambio de temática, así que lo dejo como está si os parece, no, no @Epsilon69 las cucarachas no son temática.

Consagramos con tu entradilla e invocación por favor @Libertyforall


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> YO yA hice un pacto con el de monio y ni siquiera le pague



La banda sonora de las noches de atasco:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La banda sonora de las noches de atasco:




Hoy no está en twich?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy no está en twich?



Eso es como Tik-Tok, no? Mi vida es burbuja, no sé nada más fuera de este lugar.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy por lo que veo nadie a pedido cambio de temática, así que lo dejo como está si os parece, no, no @Epsilon69 las cucarachas no son temática.
> 
> Consagramos con tu entradilla e invocación por favor @Libertyforall



Entradilla gorda:

*Deseas que se termine todo tu sufrimiento sin anestesia?

Toda la vida con droga sin cortar y has salido indemne?*

Fuera, todo son miradas raras. Aquí, lo que hay es la comprensión y el apoyo. Bienvenido a las noches de Burbuja.

Invocamos:

@Obiwanchernobil @escalador @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Furymundo @Hielo/Fuego @melf @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @Ederne @moromierda @Komanche O_o @Alia del Cuchillo @xilebo @uno_de_tantos @ElHombreSinNombre @Topacio @Choni poligonera y el puto Nike, al que no se puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

En mi caso la monotonía. Ya estaba todo jugado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Fuera, todo son miradas raras. Aquí, lo que hay es la comprensión y el apoyo. Bienvenido a las noches de Burbuja.



Te ha quedado de nota. Mis dies.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Te ha quedado de nota. Mis dies.


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto, se nota que hoy hay furgol.



Acaba de terminar  y menos mal que no ha habido prorroga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Nada pues ya estamos por aqui.

Un clásico del videoclub de mi infancia:

 

Si, ya causaba risas de pequeño.


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La banda sonora de las noches de atasco:



soy de otro genero


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es lo que más se jode con la droga, concretamente con las legales. La gente que lleva 15-20 años a tajada por fin de semana termina desarrollando unas infecciones bestiales. Invalidado para muchas cosas.



tomo 14 pastillas al dia si eso no me mata la droga aun menos


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo ir al videoclub con un amigo para ver esta peli en vhs, se hizo muy famosa en la epoca y no se por que


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> soy de otro genero



Si no te gusta el vudú igual te va más el rollo ovni, Heaven´s Gate y todo eso...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Recuerdo ir al videoclub con un amigo para ver esta peli en vhs, se hizo muy famosa en la epoca y no se por que



Que buena, por cierto están echando tango y cash en la sexta   como echo de menos estas mierdas de películas.


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Recuerdo ir al videoclub con un amigo para ver esta peli en vhs, se hizo muy famosa en la epoca y no se por que



el club de la ducha es atiquense sin duda sobre un personaje psicopata manipulador y persuasivo con bipolarida


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Si no te gusta el vudú igual te va más el rollo ovni, Heaven´s Gate y todo eso...


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

que tal barbie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Queremos charoaudios!!!!

He visto en wallapop a un tío que vendía un VHS del rey León por 7000 euros y no he podido evitar sacar mi vena troll


----------



## xilebo (3 Feb 2022)

Y te ha faltado decir, entre terribles sufrimientos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Recuerdo ir al videoclub con un amigo para ver esta peli en vhs, se hizo muy famosa en la epoca y no se por que



Yo fui con un amigo al cine. Era fan de Steven Seagal y todo eso. A mi ya me habían avisado que no era una peli de artes marciales. Me pareció muy divertida, porque había mucha gente con el culo roto al encenderse las luces...  

Lo que me recuerda que hay una de Seagal en la que muere nada más empezar, al subirse a un avión. Mi amigo fue a verla y se pasó toda la peli esperando que apareciese Seagal por ahí, no se creía que hubiese palmado.
Esta:


----------



## condimento (3 Feb 2022)

No recuerdo películas que hiciesen pensar demasiado las de mi adolescencia, que influyera en mi vida, quizás American Graffiti, siempre con ganas de montar el follón:



Y la mayoría eran muy ñoñas, como Flashdance, el Lago Azul, Dirty Dancing, etc...
No recuerdo demasiado las de dar patadas, esas fueron más ochenteras.

Ah bueno, Acorralado y las tonterías de Rocky jajaja, no me acordaba.

El cine era otra historia como todos sabemos, aquello era un ambientazo, ahora seguro que ha cambiado la tira.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Feb 2022)

condimento dijo:


> No recuerdo películas que hiciesen pensar demasiado las de mi adolescencia, que influyera en mi vida, quizás American Graffiti, siempre con ganas de montar el follón:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda empalmada infantil con Flashdance...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo fui con un amigo al cine. Era fan de Steven Seagal y todo eso. A mi ya me habían avisado que no era una peli de artes marciales. Me pareció muy divertida, porque había mucha gente con el culo roto al encenderse las luces...
> 
> Lo que me recuerda que hay una de Seagal en la que muere nada más empezar, al subirse a un avión. Mi amigo fue a verla y se pasó toda la peli esperando que apareciese Seagal por ahí, no se creía que hubiese palmado.
> Esta:




Me sumo, las risas en el cine fueron épicas, visto y no visto, el coletas seboso ni se despide


----------



## trampantojo (3 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Foreros nocturnos, os presento un nuevo hilo del humilde y multipremiado obiwanchernobil.
> 
> Esta vez dedicado a los foreros nocturnos, que se que somos muchos, este hilo esta abierto a todo tipo de participación.
> 
> ...


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

yo llegue allimite de tener una 600 personas bloqueadas quedandome a 0 seguidores luego hice hiperfolow llegue a llegar a seguir 7500 personas
y la pputada era que instagram no me dejaba seguir a mas y unas 500 solicitudes de follow


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y te ha faltado decir, entre terribles sufrimientos



lo mas probable es que me de un fallo renal y me estirparan un riñon si paso de los 30, es psiquiatra lo uiltimo que me dijo fuie que tomo DEMASIA medicacion y que el mismo se sorprende de que vaya tambien


----------



## condimento (3 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Menuda empalmada infantil con Flashdance...



Yo la recuerdo porque en mi ciudad se estrenaba el dolby stereo que no sé todavía qué cojones es lo de dolby ni me importa, pero quedaba muy guay el nombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En mi caso la monotonía. Ya estaba todo jugado.




Estos últimos años aunque menos también había cosas interesantes:

Alien isolation.

Forza Horizon 3,4y5

Resident Evil 2 remake.

Tomb raider

No more héroes 3.


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

pues mi prorposito este año es entrar en un loquero y salir saneado desintoxicado


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## atasco (3 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Visualmente acostumbrado como estaba a las películas de Disney esto me explotó la cabeza.


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

miedo y asco en las vegas , tranpoiting, hooligans el pico 1 y 2 y tambien yo cristina f, how high princesa monononoke


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Tengo que ser de los pocos que fue al videoclub a por esta peli, despues que arrasaran las pelis del muñeco diabolico, tuvieron una buena idea con la novia


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

Ah bueno y la saga de Travolta, entonces cuando le veías bailar los temas de Bee Gees te parecía un capullo, pero luego mirándolo con paciencia se ve como el ingeniero aeronáutico se lo curró:



Y por cierto una de las cosas que me han fundido más del cine comercial era ver a tíos muy presentables con parejas de pena, la novia de Superman fue lo más terrible que he visto en pantalla, un tío tan atractivo con esa mosquita muerta, puaj.



O a Patrick Swayze, que total el suyo era estilo macarra, con otro bicho feo:



Que mis protestas queden reflejadas en este hilo histórico, por favor.


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


>



Esta peli marco tu infancia ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Larry Clark dándolo todo.

Apenas la recuerdo, en esta uno de los chavales a una que está dormida la embiste y la otra no se entera creo recordar no, del pedo que llevaban.


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Luego hicieron la serie tmb, muy buena peli esa


----------



## Topacio (4 Feb 2022)

Ahora, con el hilo:
Pocas películas vi de adolescente. Normalmente me entretenía con juegos o me escuchaba la radio por la noche, etc. De las que vi en el cine y me gustaron:
-Elysium
-Rush
-Ese es mi hijo


----------



## Ederne (4 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Recuerdo ir al videoclub con un amigo para ver esta peli en vhs, se hizo muy famosa en la epoca y no se por que



Es una película de culto. Es una reflexión crítica acerca de la sociedad de consumo en la cual vivimos y los efectos que ella provoca en los individuos.


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Por esa epoca comenzo las pelis de torrente


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta peli marco tu infancia ?



que va perdi el hilo del tema y puse ese video, pero si la violencia marco mi infancia


----------



## Ederne (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Un futuro no muy lejano... Me gusta el párrafo final del film:

*Para ser alguien que nunca estuvo hecho a la medida de este mundo, debo confesar que me está resultando difícil abandonarlo, claro que dicen que cada átomo de nuestro cuerpo formó parte de una estrella, quizás no me esté marchando, quizás esté yendo a casa.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Si, de katsuhiro aparte de la película de Akira, vi roujin z, memorias y otra en que se dejó una pasta Bárbara y fue un fracaso de cojones "steamboy"


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



el golpe


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Feb 2022)

Series también se pueden poner


----------



## dedalus (4 Feb 2022)

Yo tuve una época de adolescencia de ver que grande es el cine. Humeante, caspa, veias la tele con actitud de clase de universidad pero pudiendo salir al baño. Ahí vi Blade Runner, 2001 una odisea del espacio, Vivir su vida de Godard y no se si era dentro del espacio 1984 de Michael Radford. También recuerdo cine super oscuro como "El pico" y "Christiane F" como tónica general de lo que echaban en el canal. Hasta algo después de esa época ver cine "raro" de ese que no divierte era básicamente trincar la 2, porque en el videoclub normal de barrio habría cuatro cosas. En los inicios del divx en cd rulaban prácticamente solo estrenos comerciales, recuerdo "Matrix", hasta que el Emule abrió nuevos chorizontes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Me encanta como el hindú mezcla terror, amor y poesía con una fotografía tan limpia y la banda sonora de James Newton Howard:


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

Una que recuerdo con agrado aunque imagino con un presupuesto relativamente bajo fue Flash Gordon, la Ornella Muti estaba de eso de cine:


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Yo apenas vi peliculas de adolescente, poco andaba por casa y mis padres apenas me dejaban. Hasta que no me fui de casa a los 18 no emlecé a ver cine, y si alguna pelicula me marcó, fue esta. Nunca dejé nada para la vuelta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

En esta ocasión, aparte de jugar con convencionalismos del cine de terror y cosas de spielberg el tío termina con un plano secuencia con la cámara siguiendo la progresión psicológica del espectador mientras pelean.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Y esta jaca quién es, se presta a ROCIADAS...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (4 Feb 2022)

Te juro que me pasa o como mínimo me pasaba exactamente lo mismo que a tí pero además de con personajes de películas también con personajes de videojuegos.
Eso típico de ver una película que te guste mucho o jugar un videojuego que te encante y dónde el protagonista sea el típico graciosillo simpático que habla por los codos, o el tío serio y rudo que permanece en silencio cuando no hay nada que decir, o al que se la suda ya todo; y decide uno "copiar" a su manera dicho rol hasta que se le pasan las ganas de seguir con el personaje.

Ahora creo que ya lo he dejado atrás o estoy en ello, pero hasta hace poco no era así.


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Juventud CHUNGA. Recuerdo que la vi v.o. en hindi subtitulada al portugués


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Imaginate no, querida. Eso lo hemos hecho un@s cuant@s. Como decia la Agrado: Una es más auténtica, cuanto mas se parece a lo que ha, soñado de si misma


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

No me deja entrar al tuister perdi la contraseñaa


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Si tenemos que poner de adolescencia (a mi me duró hasta los 23 o asi) el cine clasico derroiguió mi juventud. Pero esto es un peliculon se mire x donde se mire:


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



uff no puedo con esta pelicula. Una persona que estaba coladita por mi y que acabe odiando me la puso para ver juntos y al terminar se enfadó conmigo pq le dije que me habia parecido una mariconada, pretenciosa y vacia. Ya teneis otro motivo para odiarme.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (4 Feb 2022)

no la he visto,pero sí Akira varias veces,también ví Steam Boy del mismo Otomo,sobre un joven con un motor de vapor que lo hacía volar . A quien le guste el tema de la tecnología industrial antigua como dicen los entendidos "Steam Punk" le gustará Steam Boy


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

das miedo mujer 30ñera


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

La flaqueza del bolchevique de lo poco que me ha gustado del cinecespañol


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

has visto memories de varios directoires?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (4 Feb 2022)

tendré que verla entonces a ver si me sorprende


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

La peor sin duda steamboy, se me hizo larguísima, lo mismo es porque esperaba otra Akira, tengo que revisarla.


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es que tú le tenías que haber puesto esta, más bien:



epsilon deja de over zankearme me da grima


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Menuda empalmada infantil con Flashdance...



Para mi Flashdance es la bipolaridad al extremo. Una absoluta mierda de película con dos escenas de baile geniales. Al final se quedaron en el recuerdo las escenas de baile y el tipazo de la protagonista, en un contexto que ni cristo recuerda.

Bueno si, recuerdo al protagonista masculino, pero por lo malo que era. Parecía un extraterrestre en mitad de una fiesta de cumpleaños, no sé que pintaba.


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Es que tú le tenías que haber puesto esta, más bien:



jajaj, por aquel entonces tenia 0 cultura cinematográfica (y aun hoy la que tengo es de vergüenza) pero no le hubiera puesto una romántica, no me gustaba ni queria nada con esa persona. Al principio inocente de mi pensé que solo quería amistad, pero me equivoqué xD


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

jajaj total! eso subiria la audiencia del hilo a niveles de Rosa en Eurovision @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Alguien la ha visto? a mi entonces me gustó. Venga @Epsilon69 ahora puedes devolvermela xD


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Estudiaremos la propuesta


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

De amor y desamor, además de culebrones latinoamericanos y con actores lo más hortera posibles.


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Es muy tú.

La peli supuestamente narra la historia de Valérie Tasso, la ?sexologa? de Crónicas Marcianas que fue puta.
Y Llum Barrera es tan mala que me descojonabs cada vez que la veia actuar en alguna peli/serie. Al menos en los 00, no se, si ya habrá mejorado algo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

No puedo evitar pensar en este videoclip cuando hablamos de amor...


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ostia! Esta recuerdo que fui con mis colegas del barrio al cine para ver La pasión de Cristo pero al final acabamos viendo ésta. Mola. Fue mi primera experiencia con el mundo homo


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Y si la cosa va de adolescencia... Lo que más recuerdo de esta peli es eso, dias enteros en la calle buscando cosas para matar el tiempo y algun trabajo de verano, sin responsabilidades ni preocupaciones, pero cierta incertidumbre, inseguridades y autodesconocimiento. Ah, y las TETAZAS de las protas


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

Ya que esto va de pelis, un poco de rodaje exterior en Octopussy con Roger Moore descojonándose de lo que encuentra en las calles indias, camello incluido, al lado de Vijay Amritraj:


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

*ESPAÑOLES*, EL FUTURO YA ESTÁ AQUÍ!!!!


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo mejor de la peli, Michael Sembello



Pues acabo de tener un déjà vu con ese tema que me ha recordado este otro. Por cierto, una canción del hermano de Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Feb 2022)

Sin venir a cuento, lo que estaba viendo en youtube.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Feb 2022)

Yo me apunto a escuchar.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No puedo evitar pensar en este videoclip cuando hablamos de amor...



Impresionante documento


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

Y ya que yo voy de músicas muy chula la puesta en escena de Willem Dafoe en Streets of Fire:



Por supuesto que no falte la cara de rata de la protagonista, con tíos llenando la pantalla, puaj.


----------



## moromierda (4 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Fuera, todo son miradas raras. Aquí, lo que hay es la comprensión y el apoyo. Bienvenido a las noches de Burbuja.



Hoy da virgüensa a mi de a ellos piro sempre ha gostado mocho curropseón a Meami, amegos. Ancluso iste año ha bijado utra ves turrents:


----------



## escalador (4 Feb 2022)

Joder, menudas maratones me pegaba de esa serie en mi segundo año de carrera cuando empezó el canal ese de Divinity.

Que nostalgia más tonta


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

Onvre de Corrupción en Miami, nada como la vacilada de irse a las Bahamas en un fuera borda para investigar no sé qué. No sabía que en el Morocco también se veía ja:


----------



## condimento (4 Feb 2022)

Y ya que habláis de amor, qué tal Nicolas Cage cantándole a la pareja todo namorao:


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Feb 2022)

Creo que algunos como @SNB Superstar son felpuderos porque les gusta follar a lo Bravo.

*Para ellos tener sexo en un conyo bien depilado debe ser como el maquillaje o como hacer trampas a algo. Una forma de vivir la vida en modo fácil y sin ninguna emoción.*

*Debe ser un tío (y si no es así, consideraré que todo es una falsa y es UN PERSONAJE DE CARA AL FORO) al que le gusta hacer las cosas más estrafalarias en las cama. Y hablo de sexo del duro, del de actrices porno de calidac.*

También, y en esto debería ser congruente, solo estar con mujeres que tampoco sé depilen el sobaco. Es que ese es el asunto amigos: el césped tiene que estar bien repartido por todo el terreno de juego.

Yo creo que los felpuderos están en las antípodas de abejas reinas como @Sick Sad World . A ellos les va la fea pero que se mueve, la abeja obrera y tal.

*Yo, tan solo les pido que sean coherentes.*


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

se te va a pasar el arroz y no te habras dado cuenta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.
Madre mía @Epsilon69 sigue desatado con sus historias, creo que es como los.gremlins y a cierta hora de la noche se transforma y comienza con sus cosas   

Decidme temática y le metemos caña, por cierto @xilebo cuando vuelve cachuli tu que tienes más información que yo sobre el tema.


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> Madre mía @Epsilon69 sigue desatado con sus historias, creo que es como los.gremlins y a cierta hora de la noche se transforma y comienza con sus cosas
> 
> Decidme temática y le metemos caña, por cierto @xilebo cuando vuelve cachuli tu que tienes más información que yo sobre el tema.



Buenos dias!

La noche le confunde a Epsilon  

Pues te tengo una mala noticia y otra buena: el cachuli ya termino para siempre jejeje y esta noche hay un especial, agarrate a la silla, de:

*Montealto. Regreso a la casa*

Primer especial en el que Rocío Carrasco descubre tres nuevas estancias de Montealto, la reconstrucción que ha llevado a cabo el programa de la casa en la que su madre, la artista Rocío Jurado, pasó la última etapa de su vida. Tras revisitar el dormitorio tal y como lo dejó cuando tenía 18 años, Carrasco se adentra en el salón, el vestidor y la habitación principal, donde encuentra objetos y documentos originales. Además, comparte recuerdos y vivencias de aquella época. Finalmente, su testimonio y sus reacciones son comentados también por un equipo de colaboradores. Presentado por Jorge Javier Vázquez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias!
> 
> La noche le confunde a Epsilon
> 
> ...








Madre mia....

Perona está no la habían maltratado y estaba la del ministerio de magia de howarts mandando Twitters de apoyo, joder que partido le está sacando a todo eso.
En principio ver a la Charo esta hablar de los muebles de su habitación no me atrae demasiado
Yo esperaba seguir conociendo al humilde cachuli y que nos hablara de Jesús gil

Aunque como tenga la noche tonta lo mismo me lo pongo, la degradación ha llegado a mi vida viendo estos programas

Gracias por la info @xilebo


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mia....
> 
> Perona está no la habían maltratado y estaba la del ministerio de magia de howarts mandando Twitters de apoyo, joder que partido le está sacando a todo eso.
> En principio ver a la Charo esta hablar de los muebles de su habitación no me atrae demasiado
> ...



Ya, eso es verdad, lo del cachuli con jesus gil estaba entretenido, pero creo que ya le habian dedicado como 3 o 4 noches y ya el tema no da para mas jejejej Y lo de esta noche es infumable, telecinco como siempre sacando rentabilidad al maximo de la rocio, que le da audiencia y ahora se inventan visitando la casa de su madre, yo paso de eso  

Te lo dije antes, has empezado a ver la serie docu de el pionero de Jesus Gil? eso si que esta bien, cuenta su vida y aparece el cachuli y marbella y todo....


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

la naranja mecanica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya, eso es verdad, lo del cachuli con jesus gil estaba entretenido, pero creo que ya le habian dedicado como 3 o 4 noches y ya el tema no da para mas jejejej Y lo de esta noche es infumable, telecinco como siempre sacando rentabilidad al maximo de la rocio, que le da audiencia y ahora se inventan visitando la casa de su madre, yo paso de eso
> 
> Te lo dije antes, has empezado a ver la serie docu de el pionero de Jesus Gil? eso si que esta bien, cuenta su vida y aparece el cachuli y marbella y todo....




Que va al final no la empecé a ver, veo que está en HBO, lo mismo este finde semana me veo el primero.


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

no te lo creas tanto


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

peor para ti


----------



## atasco (4 Feb 2022)

leee gargantua y pantagruel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

La neve....rociadas a tutiplen.


----------



## Edge2 (4 Feb 2022)

Kim cattrall follando escena en la película de Porkys | xHamster


Watch Kim Cattrall Fucking Scene in Porkys Movie video on xHamster - the ultimate database of free New Xxx Movie & Porn Porn HD hardcore porn tube movies!




es.xhamster.com


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Kim cattrall follando escena en la película de Porkys | xHamster
> 
> 
> Watch Kim Cattrall Fucking Scene in Porkys Movie video on xHamster - the ultimate database of free New Xxx Movie & Porn Porn HD hardcore porn tube movies!
> ...



Estamos todavia en horario infantil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Kim cattrall follando escena en la película de Porkys | xHamster
> 
> 
> Watch Kim Cattrall Fucking Scene in Porkys Movie video on xHamster - the ultimate database of free New Xxx Movie & Porn Porn HD hardcore porn tube movies!
> ...




No acostumbro a pinchar en videos de desconocidos...
Cómo va la reforma y los examenes


----------



## xilebo (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No acostumbro a pinchar en videos de desconocidos...
> Cómo va la reforma y los examenes



Yo tengo el virus del panda, y al pinchar el video, saltaron todas las alarmas de peligro y el panda salio corriendo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Feb 2022)

Pues me he dejado aconsejar por @Tails con sus juegos de lolis y estoy jugando al tales of arise, chinitos dándolo todo y esas cosas.


----------



## Tails (4 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues me he dejado aconsejar por @Tails con sus juegos de lolis y estoy jugando al tales of arise, chinitos dándolo todo y esas cosas.



Has Probado el valkyria chronicles 4?

Esta subtitulado en castellano no se si esta en gamepass pero sino la demo creo que si lo está


----------



## escalador (5 Feb 2022)

Samantha OBVIO. Carrie y la bollera me daban asquete, y la mojigata que se casó con la rata rudia era mona pero un coñazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

He tenido que esperar para poder escribir en el hilo, ni borrando el anterior me dejaba escribir, menuda tela.

Arrancando con la entradilla tardía en viernes para el sábado.

Te gustaria que Pablo Iglesias te visitará de noche?.

Te gusta ser mil Eurista?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Invocamos, aunque ya casi mejor para mañana







@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Mabuse (5 Feb 2022)

Conan, Blade Runner y 2001. Con Conan vi que la épica era más que la ñoñería de la guerra de las galaxias, con Blade Runner que la ciencia ficción del cine podía alcanzar a la de los libros, de 2001 aprendí que uno puede ver una película sin enterarse de nada y sin embargo salir contento de verla. El mundo era mucho más grande de lo que me parecía tras ver esas tres pelis. También desarrollé cierto fetiche por las morenas que fuman.







Para mucha gente de mi generación resulta que fueron Porky's, Top Gun y Risky Business, de las cuales apenas recuerdo escenas sueltas.

Buscando el gif me he dado cuenta de que el personaje de Harrison Ford es totalmente irrelevante y olvidable, uno se acuerda de todos los replicantes, aún por pocos minutos que aparecieran, pero de Deckard es difícil recordar algo.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Eso es como Tik-Tok, no? Mi vida es burbuja, no sé nada más fuera de este lugar.




La verdad es que es curioso el cambio que dio. De esto al industrial.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Visualmente acostumbrado como estaba a las películas de Disney esto me explotó la cabeza.



A mi tambien, aunque seguro que de forma diferente     

Habia visto en Metropolis la espectacular secuencia de las motos y fui al cine pensando que la iba a ver la mejor pelicula de la historia. Joder, menuda decepcion, menuda ida de olla el tramo final, menuda forma de cagarla hasta el infinito y mas alla.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me encanta como el hindú mezcla terror, amor y poesía con una fotografía tan limpia y la banda sonora de James Newton Howard:



Por haberme tragado y pagado por cosas como esta, es por lo que no lamento del todo haber dejado de ir al cine.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Esta y An american crime me parecen las 2 peliculas mas mal rolleras que he visto nunca.
Martyrs tambien me da muy mal rollo, pero me parece una mierda y una tomadura de pelo asi que no cuenta.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Xsiano (5 Feb 2022)

Ni veeoo es viernessss, decideme por dónde voy.


----------



## Xsiano (5 Feb 2022)

Putaaaa vidaaaa


----------



## Xsiano (5 Feb 2022)

Que hoy duermo con la botella, dile que me deje dormir.


----------



## Xsiano (5 Feb 2022)

Estoy iluminado cinco minutos decidme, contesto.


----------



## Xsiano (5 Feb 2022)

Que se hace de día y me cago en Dios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> A mi tambien, aunque seguro que de forma diferente
> 
> Habia visto en Metropolis la espectacular secuencia de las motos y fui al cine pensando que la iba a ver la mejor pelicula de la historia. Joder, menuda decepcion, menuda ida de olla el tramo final, menuda forma de cagarla hasta el infinito y mas alla.




Se le va al final de la película a otomo, pero en mi opinión por muchas ganas que le pone para cargarsela el resto es tan buena...

Ver a kaneda con el bazoka contra la masa aquella ya es iconico


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Y encima salia Alyssa Milano que para mi siempre ha sido lo maximo en cuanto a rociadas.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se le va al final de la película a otomo, pero en mi opinión por muchas ganas que le pone para cargarsela el resto es tan buena...
> 
> Ver a kaneda con el bazoka contra la masa aquella ya es iconico



Pero es que la ida de olla es casi media pelicula. Me la voy a poner ahora mismo a ver si con el tiempo ha cambiado mi percepcion.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Por haberme tragado y pagado por cosas como esta, es por lo que no lamento del todo haber dejado de ir al cine.




Esta película es una maravilla, eres un "hater"
de shyamalan


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta película es una maravilla, eres un "hater"
> de shyamalan



  

Para nada. Servant me esta gustando, La visita me gusto mucho, igual que El incidente. La joven del agua me parecio bastante mejor de lo que dijo la critica.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Para nada. Servant me esta gustando, La visita me gusto mucho, igual que El incidente. La joven del agua me parecio bastante mejor de lo que dijo la critica.




Joder te gustan las chungas, el incidente solo se salvan las muertes, la joven del agua la compro como cuento que es lo que es, pero el bosque es otro nivel, es junto con el protegido su mejor película.

Supongo que eres fan de airbender


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder te gustan las chungas, el incidente solo se salvan las muertes, la joven del agua la compro como cuento que es lo que es, pero el bosque es otro nivel, es junto con el protegido su mejor película.
> 
> Supongo que eres fan de airbender



  
Tanto como fan tampoco, pero es dificil opinar sobre una pelicula incompleta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Tanto como fan tampoco, pero es dificil opinar sobre una pelicula incompleta.




Incompleta?, No entiendo, airbender dices?.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Incompleta?, No entiendo, airbender dices?.



Iba a ser una trilogia.


----------



## melf (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Iba a ser una trilogia.



Entretenida es, pero joder que mal actúan en esa película macho, la peor es la que hizo con la familia mamadou.


----------



## Edge2 (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (5 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Ahi ahi, eso es empezar bien la mañana de un sabado con esa musica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


>




Joder la secuela la he intentado ver varias veces y no soy capaz de terminarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esta película deja secuelas.
> 
> 
> 
> He visto por televisión misas en arameo con subtítulos en griego mucho más interesantes que este bodrio.



  

Lo único bueno era la protagonista, digna de ROCIADAS variadas


----------



## xilebo (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo único bueno era la protagonista, digna de ROCIADAS variadas



Podrias empezar a decir las que no te has rociado y acabamos antes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Podrias empezar a decir las que no te has rociado y acabamos antes



Como bien sabes compañero una de mis grandes aficiones son las rociadas.

Si una mujer es digna de rociamiento allá que voy.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> La verdad es que es curioso el cambio que dio. De esto al industrial.



Siempre me gustó bastante el primer disco. 
Recuerdo cuando se pusieron "de moda" con el Psalm 69 y te preguntaban por ellos. Había gente que no se creía que el primer disco era tecnopop ochenteroso.

Tienen buenas canciones, pero me quedo con Skinny Puppy, los reyes del género.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Estoy con @melf la milano siempre fue un escalón superior de ROCIADAS y extracciones.

Recuerdo que la primera película que vi de ella era de un vampiro o no se que mierda de madrugada en antena 3, debía de tener yo como 15 años....la gran noche de las rociadas fue aquello.

Por cierto esta no estaba metido en movidas raras de escándalos sexuales?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

No quiero mancillar el recuerdo de aquella alisa milano que conocí de madrugada en antena 3.

Pero la generación milano, Jennifer love, conelly, Denise Richars y Neve Campbell nunca será superada como extractoras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Acabo de ver que tengo varios hilos pendientes, como el de las jacas olímpicas o el top 10 de videoclips de rociadas.
Creo que me he volcado demasiado en los trolleos con perros embistiendose y vendedores de VHS en wallapop....

Debo diversificar menos mis esfuerzos.

Como coño se suben capturas de pantalla a este foro?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Jáster, no te pongas nervioso.
> 
> Entonces me envías tu litro de semen contrarrembolso, ¿verdad?




Dime cómo subo capturas de pantalla, deseo compartir mis troleos externos con vendedores de cintas VHS por varios miles de euros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 sabe que le tengo mucha estima, pero mis ROCIADAS debe quedar claro que son heterorociadas.

Only for hostal conchita.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Creo que voy a ver la película esa de Pamela Anderson, tiene buena pinta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Quiero tu leche.




Gracias pero de momento reservaré mis ROCIADAS.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sick, te toca poner temazo



Mirad la canción de Incubus que he encontrado:


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Feb 2022)

Hay canciones que se prestan a ser versionadas ad infinitum. Al contrario de lo que pueda pensar el populacho, no son buenas, simplemente son tan pegadizas que cansan.

Algunas:

*- Ayo.

- Killing me softly.

- Wicked Game.

- It's my Life.*


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Feb 2022)

Ya os puse por aquí Noches de Andalucía, del Tano Gabarri. Es su mejor canción, pero joder, me tragué el disco Por amor a mi guitarra entero y la verdad que toca rematadamente bien.

Su versión de Entre dos aguas hasta me gustó más que la de Paco de Lucía.



También tenía su interpretación de Tormenta de fuego, aunque en este caso, me quedo con la original:


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Feb 2022)

Ruby, de Kaiser Chiefs. Un gran riff y el triunfo de simple y corto:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hay canciones que se prestan a ser versionadas ad infinitum. Al contrario de lo que pueda pensar el populacho, no son buenas, simplemente son tan pegadizas que cansan.
> 
> Algunas:
> 
> ...



Gimme Shelter.



New Model Army con Tom Jones...



Sisters, joder, Sisters...


----------



## atasco (5 Feb 2022)

hola que tal estais?

hoy me siento asi


----------



## atasco (5 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Sus señorías han elegido temática?.

O estamos todos de fin de semana


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sus señorías han elegido temática?.
> 
> O estamos todos de fin de semana



Hoy la gente ha salido a buscar validación social fuera, a la vida real.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (5 Feb 2022)

BUENAS NOCHES A TODOS, BURBUJOS.

Ya he pillado sitio para luego, ale me voy a cenar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Feb 2022)

Voy a ver Halloween kills
Por supuesto tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva y primicia.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ruby, de Kaiser Chiefs. Un gran riff y el triunfo de simple y corto:



La única buena que tienen.

Una banda parecida y bastante interesante es The Vaccines:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

O gusta más la música que un tonto una tiza.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Feb 2022)

Pues otro caso algo curioso es el de No Doubt. Con la banda, Gwen Stefani hizo alguna cosa medio decente como Don't Speak (que no es tan buena como se suele afirmar), pero a partir de 2004 o 2005 hizo auténtica basura como está:


----------



## melf (6 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a ver Halloween kills
> Por supuesto tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva y primicia.



Una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Una mierda pinchada en un palo.




Buenos días gañanes.

Pues al final no la vi, lo mismo la veo hoy, la anterior la recuerdo un poco charo y bastante sosa..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues otro caso algo curioso es el de No Doubt. Con la banda, Gwen Stefani hizo alguna cosa medio decente como Don't Speak (que no es tan buena como se suele afirmar), pero a partir de 2004 o 2005 hizo auténtica basura como está:



Tuvieron unos dos primeros discos buenísimos pero se les subió a todos y Gwen se creía la estrella del mambo Aún así, en ese mismo disco hay una canción que a mí me gusta:



No doubt jamás volvieron a ser lo que eran.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tuvieron unos dos primeros discos buenísimos pero se les subió a todos y Gwen se creía la estrella del mambo Aún así, en ese mismo disco hay una canción que a mí me gusta:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt jamás volvieron a ser lo que eran.




Ni ella ni no doubt nunca me han llegado, no sabría explicarlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ya estamos a tope ehhh!!!

Buenas tardes amigo.


----------



## Otrasvidas (6 Feb 2022)

Por poner una un poco atípica que ví en el cine cuando era muy crío y he visto en varias ocasiones por la tele:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, querido jáster.
> 
> Te pido disculpas por el acoso de ayer.
> 
> No era yo. Era el alcohol en vena.




Hola estimado @Epsilon69 tu siempre tendrás un lugar especial en mi corazón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Dios santo, nos metemos en los 90 discoqueteros.


----------



## escalador (6 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues otro caso algo curioso es el de No Doubt. Con la banda, Gwen Stefani hizo alguna cosa medio decente como Don't Speak (que no es tan buena como se suele afirmar), pero a partir de 2004 o 2005 hizo auténtica basura como está:




A mi el Guachu Ueitin For me encanta. De las que mas he escuchado en bucle sin aborrecerla. Entera me la sé


----------



## escalador (6 Feb 2022)

Volvemos a los 90? Perdonat que salga gente no blanca


----------



## escalador (6 Feb 2022)

Guapaaaaa


----------



## escalador (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

Me gustan Him, pero es mejor la original:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A mi el Guachu Ueitin For me encanta. De las que mas he escuchado en bucle sin aborrecerla. Entera me la sé



La estaba escuchando antes. No me gustó cuando salió pero ahora sí lo ha hecho.


----------



## mmm (6 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mientras escucho esta maravillosa melodía de mortal kombat masajeó mi herramienta pensando en Pamela Anderson y después tocará pensar con que acompaño la noche, tal vez una de las películas de culto que tanto me gustan?, o puede que un premiado documental? La noche es joven.



Foto de la herramienta??


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La estaba escuchando antes. No me gustó cuando salió pero ahora sí lo ha hecho.


----------



## escalador (6 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Temazo por favoor. Y una producción buenísima. Te daré todos loz zanks que quieras.


----------



## escalador (6 Feb 2022)




----------



## Janlee (6 Feb 2022)

Gwen Stefani era buena , OK ...pero es que ya cualquiera de los 90 ( y de décadas anteriores ) parece la hostia cuando lo comparas con la puta mierda que sufrimos ahora.


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

Por la puerta grande


----------



## atasco (6 Feb 2022)

hola que tal estais?

yo he tenido un dia raro de cojones


----------



## xilebo (6 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais?
> 
> yo he tenido un dia raro de cojones


----------



## atasco (7 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 934056



PS ES QUE RARO PS MAN YA SABES UN DIA RARO HE IDO ALA SESION DE LUDOPATIA Y ASIDO LLEGAR A CASA SE COME FUERA ENTRECO Y PATATAAS NOSE SI REALMENTE NO ES UN INGRESO NORMAL Y REALMENTE ES UNA ESTRATAJEMA DE MI FAMILIA APOYADA POR LOS TERAPEUTAS EN MODO PARANOICO Y CON SALTOS TEMPORABLES QUE ESPERO QUE SE CUMPLAN PRONTO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, os veo hoy pronto por aquí compañeros.

Como a estas alturas sabréis, he participado en el torneo de cultura general, como también sabréis pues se está comentando por todo el foro he quedado en último lugar...sin duda he sido victima de múltiples trampas y amaños como representante del partido reformista.

He decidido que realizaré un contra torneo, "El torneo de cultura troll", en el podré ganar siempre que lo merezca, (siempre).

Vamos con la entradilla:


¿Piensas que eres distinto?.

¿Tu madre vendía castañas?.


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

Janlee dijo:


> Gwen Stefani era buena , OK ...pero es que ya cualquiera de los 90 ( y de décadas anteriores ) parece la hostia cuando lo comparas con la puta mierda que sufrimos ahora.




Tristemente llevas razón, te voy a contar algo, hace poco con la TV de fondo puesta escuché un anuncio, creo que era de teléfonos móvil o algo así, escuche una canción de los backstreetboys, como todos sabemos es música guartrapa, pues bien me sorprendí a mí mismo silvandola, y no me sonaba mal, porque el contexto actual de la música es tan pobre que hasta eso es aceptable.


----------



## atasco (7 Feb 2022)

hola que tal estais


----------



## escalador (7 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais



He cenado lentejas que me sobraron del mediodía y ahora me siento hinchado pffff
No debería cenar eso pero la, semana, que estuve malo y con fiebre en cama sin casi comer y sin hacer gym bajé 5 kg y aun no los he recuperado.... Hacía una 44 de pantalón y ahora me van holgados de culo y muslo.

Dramas del 1r mundo


----------



## escalador (7 Feb 2022)

y qué hay de diferente entre hacerte uno de cafe o de aloe vera? Yo es que nunca me he metido nada por el culo, no tengo ni idea...


----------



## yenneferrr (7 Feb 2022)

ola k ase

Yo estoy intentando dejar el café.

(Lo digo con la taza al lado...)


----------



## escalador (7 Feb 2022)

Sissi s. XIX
Lady Di s. XX
Victoria Beckham s. XXI

Me encanta lo de la tostada con sal como único capricho. Joder, que no todo va a ser sufrir


----------



## escalador (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (7 Feb 2022)

Pues sigo sin tener claro lo de @Sick Sad World . Tenías pareja estable, no?


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Feb 2022)

Aunque se han aportado grandes reflexiones, no es suficiente.


*ESTE HILO NECESITA UNA QUINTERIZACIÓN.





*


----------



## melf (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Aunque se han aportado grandes reflexiones, no es suficiente.
> 
> 
> *ESTE HILO NECESITA UNA QUINTERIZACIÓN.
> ...



Una quinterizacion que es ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, haber que nos depara la semana, por aquí ando abierto a cambios de temática.

He propuesto a la dirección del foro ganar el torneo de cultura con mi sola presencia porque es inadmisible quedar el último, sino obtengo respuesta favorable crearemos el nuevo torneo de cultura, los reformistas no podemos aguantar más ataques


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, haber que nos depara la semana, por aquí ando abierto a cambios de temática.
> 
> He propuesto a la dirección del foro ganar el torneo de cultura con mi sola presencia porque es inadmisible quedar el último, sino obtengo respuesta favorable crearemos el nuevo torneo de cultura, los reformistas no podemos aguantar más ataques



Siii voto a favor del nuevo torneo de cultura, recuerdo que te tangaron pero bien en aquel torneo


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Pero sii muy moderna


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

Bueno bueno...Ya tenéis temática?.


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno bueno...Ya tenéis temática?.



Todavia no


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, ahora cambiamos de temática, voy invocado y le pasó la entradilla a @xilebo



Temática:

Qué estabas haciendo en momentos historicos, hoy "que estabas haciendo en el 11s".
Haber que nos contamos.



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Arrancando con la entradilla:

Si te gastaran una broma pesada, ¿cómo te vengarías?

¿Qué es lo más extraño que has hecho por comer algo que te apetecía?


Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero no íbamos a quinterizar el hilo?



Exacto, lo comento el conforero liberty a las 6 de la mañana y no ha vuelto a aparecer en el todo el dia  

Pues recuerdo que estaba haciendo el 11 s como si fuera ayer: era mi segundo año de universidad en la capital de la costa del sol, tenia una novia malagueña q estudiaba biologia (rubita, alta, delgada...vivia en un chalet, sus padres manejaban pasta), pues era viernes por la tarde y habia quedado con ella en un centro comercial para ir al cine a ver una peli. Cuando llego ella empezo a contar que se habian estrellado unos aviones en las torre gemelas en USA, me quede de piedra....


----------



## xilebo (7 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mientes. El 11 de septiembre de 2001 fue martes, no viernes.



Hostia es verdad, pues cambia el viernes por el martes por la tarde, que ocurrio eso en españa aproximadamente sobre las 15, ha pasado mas de 20 años, lo tenia en la mente como si fuera viernes, en la uni eran todos los dias iguales: clase y fiestas


----------



## Suprimo (7 Feb 2022)

Me levanté como a las mil porque no fui a dar clase de gafudos carapalurdos y me fui sido alegrado mvcho de un ataque por fin a los USA en su porpio territorio


----------



## Suprimo (7 Feb 2022)

Seres humanos están muriendo todos los días en cualquier parte del mvndo y no os importa una pvta mierda, que los USA se merece sufrir en sus propias carnes una guerra es sólo justicia kármica


----------



## xilebo (8 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me levanté como a las mil porque no fui a dar clase de gafudos carapalurdos y me fui sido alegrado mvcho de un ataque por fin a los USA en su porpio territorio



Eso era algo impensable, lo nunca visto. Atacaron el corazon de USA, y la vida ya no volvio a ser la misma desde entonces. Pues recuerdo hubo un español que daba clases de aviones alli, y casualmente le toco uno de los moros que se estrello, y un dia cuando estaba haciendo las practicas, el español siempre hacia una broma de cuidado con las torres a ver si se iba a chocar, y conto el que aquel dia el moro con el chiste ni se rio ni nada, todo serio. La policia al principio fue a por el español a interrogarlo, habia estado en contacto con ellos. Todo esto lo conto despues


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso era algo impensable, lo nunca visto. Atacaron el corazon de USA, y la vida ya no volvio a ser la misma desde entonces. Pues recuerdo hubo un español que daba clases de aviones alli, y casualmente le toco uno de los moros que se estrello, y un dia cuando estaba haciendo las practicas, el español siempre hacia una broma de cuidado con las torres a ver si se iba a chocar, y conto el que aquel dia el moro con el chiste ni se rio ni nada, todo serio. La policia al principio fue a por el español a interrogarlo, habia estado en contacto con ellos. Todo esto lo conto despues



Las clases de vuelo son realmente baratas al contrario de lo que mvcha gente se piensa, el problema detrás del mvndo del pilotaje es la funcivaguería y así pasa, un colegui mio se fue a los usa a por habilitaciones varias, el tipo era un suneo de pvta madrec y lo conocí en la instrucción militar, que la hizo por que su padre estaba hasta los cojones de que fuera un nini de Elda, catalanes como ese suneo de pvra cepa en un regimiento vas a ver poquísimos y el 80% eran todos del sur


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Yo estaba estudiando, como la mayoría de los que aquí estamos PORQUE LO DEJÁBAMOS TODO PARA SEPTIEMBRE.

Me levanté tempranito para darlo todo el día antes de un examen (llegaba muy justito) y estaba la primera torre ardiendo, así que presencié el nivel de los periodistas españoles.
Que se había estrellado una avioneta. Ni idea de como de grandes eran aquellas torres, pero aquel agujero era bastante más grande, coño. Y pum, el segundo.
Y creo que era Angels Barceló diciendo que era una infografía de los informativos americanos que eran muy modernos...cuando se veía la otra torre humeando.
Y el Pentágono.
Y que falta otro avión..."la Casa Blanca, tío, ya verás..." pero ese ya no llegó.

Vamos, que no estudié nada y palmé el examen. Hubiera palmado igual, pero vamos, todo el día pegado al televisor.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo estaba estudiando, como la mayoría de los que aquí estábamos PORQUE LO DEJÁBAMOS TODO PARA SEPTIEMBRE.



En las facultades 100tífikas empezaba todo el 1 de septiembre y si no estabas, pues que te dieran por el ojt si eso, ahora no sé cómo andará el percal


----------



## xilebo (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo estaba estudiando, como la mayoría de los que aquí estábamos PORQUE LO DEJÁBAMOS TODO PARA SEPTIEMBRE.



Ahi lo has clavao


----------



## melf (8 Feb 2022)

Yo estaba currando y me entere cuando llego un compañero, que se explicaba como un libro cerrado, contandolo. Nos bajamos a la cafeteria a ver que decian las noticias, ya que al tio este no habia dios que le entendiera.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En las facultades 100tífikas empezaba todo el 1 de septiembre y si no estabas, pues que te dieran por el ojt si eso, ahora no sé cómo andará el percal



Bueno, ahora ya no hay convocatoria de Septiembre. Es la de Junio y unos 15 días (o así) después la "recuperación"...que acabarán quitando también, y pasarás curso pagando más por los créditos. Algo inventarán para exprimir a la gente.

Esta canción himno ya no se entenderá en breve...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Ahora ya me he puesto con estos...
"Montones de monstruitos cabezones para ti..."


----------



## melf (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ahora ya me he puesto con estos...
> "Montones de monstruitos cabezones para ti..."



Esta es mi favorita


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Feb 2022)

Trabajaba en Sevilla. Nos enteramos a la hora de comer en un bar de allí cerca.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Que descojone... 



...al final parece el mismísimo Pazuzu...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Esta es mi favorita



A mi siempre me gustó mucho "La carta que no...". Me parece un pedazo de canción de la leche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

Yo estuve toda la mañana en casa de unas amigas con un par de amigos tomando unas cervezas, recuerdo la mañana porque teníamos clase y ese día iba a perder la virginidad Mariano, por supuesto Mariano siguio virgen, aquello lo vivimos como una película, supongo que como todo el mundo teníamos al Matías en la TV puesto.

Por la tarde bajamos A jugar a baloncesto, pero acabamos hablando toda la tarde de ello, por supuesto María como todas las tarde me acompañó a casa, una vez a la altura del portal la dije "Yo siempre te protegere María", me costó mucho no reírme mientras lo decía claro y en realidad creo que eso a ella le importaba una mierda también, pero al menos aquel día como siempre termino con una mamada en el portal de mi casa en el cuarto de contadores.

En realidad fue todo como una película, conectaron ya con un avión estrellado y ver el segundo y las dos torres caer en directo fue una animalada, luego el del Pentágono, en fin un película en directo.



Dejad de discutir gañanes que estamos contando anécdotas


----------



## escalador (8 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Aunque se han aportado grandes reflexiones, no es suficiente.
> 
> 
> *ESTE HILO NECESITA UNA QUINTERIZACIÓN.
> ...



Lo siento, soy muy nazi y todo eso pero de muy fácil amariconamiento @Sick Sad World me lleva por donde quiere.


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bueno, ahora ya no hay convocatoria de Septiembre. Es la de Junio y unos 15 días (o así) después la "recuperación"...que acabarán quitando también, y pasarás curso pagando más por los créditos. Algo inventarán para exprimir a la gente.
> 
> Esta canción himno ya no se entenderá en breve...



Tú tampoco eres un chaval por lo que veo, anda que me he comprado yo discos de los Enemigos en las tiendas Tipo 








Le dedicaron una canción a Florinda, goroda de las harinas por excelencia, seguro que alguien la hacía el favor sepsual aquí en el foroc


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Feb 2022)

Yo es que era un bebé por aquel entonces, así que supongo que estaría llorando para dar por culo a mis padres o meando pañales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Yo es que era un bebé por aquel entonces, así que supongo que estaría llorando para dar por culo a mis padres o meando pañales.




No te preocupes si la iniciativa tiene éxito pondremos alguna fecha más reciente.


----------



## escalador (8 Feb 2022)

Recuerdo perfectamente aquél 11S.

Aún no había empezado el cole y fui con mi hermano pequeño y mis padres a Andorra y recuerdo que me compraron una camisa Benetton de cuadritos verdes y manga corta. 

Lo que tb recuerdo, es que por aquél entonces ya teniamos internet en casa y yo me conectaba mucho a los chats de msn.es. Pues recuerdo que en un chat había un pavo que decía que lo de los atentados había sido un tal Bin Laden, y al poco empezaron a divulgar en tv que había sido él.


----------



## melf (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A mi siempre me gustó mucho "La carta que no...". Me parece un pedazo de canción de la leche.



Me parece su mejor disco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Recuerdo perfectamente aquél 11S.
> 
> Aún no había empezado el cole y fui con mi hermano pequeño y mis padres a Andorra y recuerdo que me compraron una camisa Benetton de cuadritos verdes y manga corta.
> 
> Lo que tb recuerdo, es que por aquél entonces ya teniamos internet en casa y yo me conectaba mucho a los chats de msn.es. Pues recuerdo que en un chat había un pavo que decía que lo de los atentados había sido un tal Bin Laden, y al poco empezaron a divulgar en tv que había sido él.




Yo no tuve Internet hasta hasta finales del año 2001, hasta entonces mi experiencia habia sido en cibers y tal, el día que entró eso llamado banda ancha en mi habitación cambio mi vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

Como estamos hablando de lo que hicimos un día tan significativo vamos a llamar a @Pajarotto @Tails que estará jugando a algún juego de lolis en la play y a @filets el filetes que seguramente esté en Catalunya de viaje con su mujer venezolana y los niños para ver al Barcelona jugar, queremos saber vuestras experiencias aquel día, cuando veáis esto nos contáis.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Tú tampoco eres un chaval por lo que veo, anda que me he comprado yo discos de los Enemigos en las tiendas Tipo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, un catálogo mítico. Lo bien que te lo pasabas esperando a que te llegase el pedido. 
Yo tengo un buenísimo recuerdo de otro, Músicas de Régimen, más especializado en onda siniestra, post-punk y tal. Llamabas por teléfono y te ponían el disco un poco. Tenían un grupo, Los Humillados, con este tema que seguro le gusta al hámster...


----------



## escalador (8 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no tuve Internet hasta hasta finales del año 2001, hasta entonces mi experiencia habia sido en cibers y tal, el día que entró eso llamado banda ancha en mi habitación cambio mi vida



ufff el Internet de entonces era tan Paleolítico.... 56k teniamos en casa y para conectarse habia que esperar un minuto a que el ordenata se tirara unos pedos intergalácticos y entonces ya te conectabas con el mundo. Tardaba una vida entera en bajarme una canción y por mala que fuese me sabía a gloria jajaj. qué tiempos


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hombre, un catálogo mítico. Lo bien que te lo pasabas esperando a que te llegase el pedido.
> Yo tengo un buenísimo recuerdo de otro, Músicas de Régimen, más especializado en onda siniestra, post-punk y tal. Llamabas por teléfono y te ponían el disco un poco. Tenían un grupo, Los Humillados, con este tema que seguro le gusta al hámster...



Aviador Dro + Blade Runner mandaba incluso en los 90


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> ufff el Internet de entonces era tan Paleolítico.... 56k teniamos en casa y para conectarse habia que esperar un minuto a que el ordenata se tirara unos pedos intergalácticos y entonces ya te conectabas con el mundo. Tardaba una vida entera en bajarme una canción y por mala que fuese me sabía a gloria jajaj. qué tiempos




El tema era que no se podía llamar por teléfono mientras estabas conectado o no se que hostias, luego la banda ancha y la tarifa plana hicieron el resto, siempre pareció como algo más indicado para el ocio aquello, hasta que las redes sociales cobraron protagonismo y con ello los teléfonos y hoy rige nuestras vidas.

Por supuesto lo primero que buscaba eran fotos de famosas, que las hijas de fruta tardaban la vida en cargarse, al final era más fácil volver a la revistas para las rociadas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Me parece su mejor disco.



Como disco, quizás, es un trabajo sólido. Pero es que tanto "La cuenta atrás" como "La vida mata" son muy, muy buenos. 

"Brindis", cuantas veces la cantamos desgañitados...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

La primera vec que tuve la hinternec fue sido con Tiscali y como buenos italianos eran una pvta mafia









Largas esperas para darse de baja


No es el primer lector que muestra su enojo al tratar de darse de baja de un servicio relacionado con las nuevas tecnologías. Carlos escribe un correo




elpais.com







> No es el primer lector que muestra su enojo al tratar de darse de baja de un servicio relacionado con las nuevas tecnologías. Carlos escribe un correo electrónico a _Ciberp@ís_ mostrando su desesperación. Este lector quiere darse de baja de un servicio de tarifa plana de Internet, pero considera que la tarea "no es nada fácil". Carlos tenía contratado el servicio con la empresa Vodafone, pero hace un tiempo pasó a manos de otra empresa, Tiscali.
> "Después de ver otras ofertas de este mismo servicio mucho más económicas, decidimos darnos de baja. Pero no era fácil. Había que llamar a un teléfono 902 donde te dejaban en largas esperas con un estupendo hilo musical y con el consecuente gasto telefónico. Durante los dos meses que intentamos darnos de baja no usamos el servicio". Este cliente de Tiscali cuenta que ha recibido una carta donde se le reclama el pago de 91 euros antes de una semana.
> "Nos amenazan con llevarnos a juicio y cargar con todos los gastos con una carta que llega justo antes del periodo vacacional, con las dificultades que esto acarrea. No nos queda otro remedio que efectuar el pago. Encima la carta expone que han intentado darnos soluciones para arreglar el conflicto amistosamente cuando nosotros no hemos tenido noticia alguna antes", añade Carlos.
> La empresa Tiscali ha facilitado una respuesta a este suplemento: "Este cliente se dio de baja en la empresa Tiscali el pasado día 14 de abril de 2004, manifestando que no utilizaba el servicio. La baja fue procesada correctamente, y la última factura que se emitió abarca hasta la fecha de petición de su baja".
> "La cifra de 91 euros que refleja en su carta corresponde a cargos por servicios prestados en meses anteriores a su baja", explican en Tiscali.


----------



## escalador (8 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema era que no se podía llamar por teléfono mientras estabas conectado o no se que hostias, luego la banda ancha y la tarifa plana hicieron el resto, siempre pareció como algo más indicado para el ocio aquello, hasta que las redes sociales cobraron protagonismo y con ello los teléfonos y hoy rige nuestras vidas.
> 
> Por supuesto lo primero que buscaba eran fotos de famosas, que las hijas de fruta tardaban la vida en cargarse, al final era más fácil volver a la revistas para las rociadas



Ostia es verdad, Internet de aquella no era apto para impacientes. Yo aún tarde unos años en realizar mi primera rociada gracias a Internet, solo lo usaba para trabajos del cole y del Insti y para chatear. que inocente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La primera vec que tuve la hinternec fue sido con Tiscali y como buenos italianos eran una pvta mafia
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Que coño es eso de tiscali


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> ufff el Internet de entonces era tan Paleolítico.... 56k teniamos en casa y para conectarse habia que esperar un minuto a que el ordenata se tirara unos pedos intergalácticos y entonces ya te conectabas con el mundo. Tardaba una vida entera en bajarme una canción y por mala que fuese me sabía a gloria jajaj. qué tiempos



Yo me acuerdo de bajar vídeos porno de 30 segundos y tener un programa que los unía.
Recuerdo un vídeo de la gran Tyra Misoux que me tiré una semana. Artesanía pura, pero que rica estaba la puñetera...






En fotos no convence gran cosa, pero es que rompía totalmente con la imagen de actriz porno de la época. Esta era pizpi, pizpi...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño es eso de tiscali



Pues poca broma que ahora mesmo son de los más grandes de L'Italia, unos 500 empleados, pero seguramente tengan 250K andaluces vareando olivos para su crecimiento y posible expansión en los USA








Tiscali - Wikipedia







it.wikipedia.org


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Joder...


----------



## Suprimo (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Joder...



Kung Fury tiene una historia "intedezante" que básicamente consistió en trollear al personal

```
https://store.steampowered.com/app/374570/Kung_Fury/
```
Y aún así salió cojonuda según los gafudos carapalurdos








Kung Fury (2015)


Género: Ciencia ficción | Sinopsis: Cuenta la historia de un policía renegado (llamado Kung Fury) que persigue a su archienemigo (Hitler) a través del tiempo. Comedia de acción que rinde homenaje al cine ochentero. Incluye dinosaurios, ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Kung Fury tiene una historia "intedezante" que básicamente consistió en trollear al personal
> 
> ```
> https://store.steampowered.com/app/374570/Kung_Fury/
> ...



Pues nada, apuntada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Un nuevo día se abre ante nosotros, las charos de la oficina, nuevas ROCIADAS, pero en definitiva el mismo martes que todos los martes...


----------



## Autómata (8 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo estaba estudiando, como la mayoría de los que aquí estamos PORQUE LO DEJÁBAMOS TODO PARA SEPTIEMBRE.
> 
> Me levanté tempranito para darlo todo el día antes de un examen (llegaba muy justito) y estaba la primera torre ardiendo, así que presencié el nivel de los periodistas españoles.
> Que se había estrellado una avioneta. Ni idea de como de grandes eran aquellas torres, pero aquel agujero era bastante más grande, coño. Y pum, el segundo.
> ...



Tal cual mi historia, examen al día siguiente que contaba con estudiar el último día para tener alguna posibilidad.
Al final me quedé todo en día pendiente de la tele consciente de estar viviendo un momento histórico. Y con la sensación de que iban a cambiar muchas cosas.


----------



## xilebo (8 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tema era que no se podía llamar por teléfono mientras estabas conectado o no se que hostias, luego la banda ancha y la tarifa plana hicieron el resto, siempre pareció como algo más indicado para el ocio aquello, hasta que las redes sociales cobraron protagonismo y con ello los teléfonos y hoy rige nuestras vidas.
> 
> Por supuesto lo primero que buscaba eran fotos de famosas, que las hijas de fruta tardaban la vida en cargarse, al final era más fácil volver a la revistas para las rociadas



Buenos dias! sii que recuerdos de los comienzos de internet, sii eso era asi: como te conectaras a internet, si alguien te llamaba al telefono fijo te saltaba que estaba comunicando


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Feb 2022)

*Estoy convencido de que no haber llegado a ser tercer portero suplente me ha jodido la vida.*

Los futbolistas suelen ser guapos y, con las neuronas justas, ligan lo que 10 ingenieros. Joder, ese es negocio bueno, menos neuronas requieren menos mantenimiento y obtienes más dinero y más entorno y posición, lo que se traduce en más mujeres.

De hecho, que @Sick Sad World haya dicho que "le gustan los costaleros porque son fornidos y más básicos que un chimpancé" me da la razón. Si a eso le sumamos "jugar" (bueno, jugar jugar, siendo el tercero en salir, pues ya me diréis) no ya en Real Madrid o Barcelona, sino en el Betis, en el Valencia o en el Villarreal, pues poco menos que la vida resuelta.

Y te invitan a fiestas y casi sin comerlo ni beberlo tu vida da un giro de 360°. Así, casi de casualidad, te codeas con posicionados que te presentan a más y más mujeres y también entras de gratis y hasta invitado a la mayoría de los sitios. Y un día te levantas y conoces a Pipi Estrada, que te ofrece una oportunidad de negocio que genera 10.000 napos al año.

Además de todo eso, hay otros beneficios secundarios, que bueno, teniendo lo anterior ni reparas en ellos, pero ahí están: te evitas hacer el ridículo, no te lesionas, etc.

*En fin, y no me extiendo más: mucha más suerte para todos en la próxima vida.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, esta semana está parásita, vamos allá con la entradilla:


Tenías un perro que se llamaba bobi?.

Le llevabas a las manifas de podemos?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Invocamos y hoy vamos a poner 11M que ya estábamos más creciditos, haya paz.




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, esta semana está parásita, vamos allá con la entradilla:
> 
> 
> Tenías un perro que se llamaba bobi?.
> ...



Mas creciditos ? no se que decirte, solo habia pasado 3 años desde el 11 S  yo seguia por la uni en la capital de la costa del sol, habia dejado a la anterior novia y recuerdo que aquel dia pues se suspendieron las clases, todos atonitos con las noticias que llegaban desde Madrid y mucha tristeza por dentro, que se alargo un buen tiempo y asombrado con todas las historias que ocurrieron aquel dia. Nunca imagine que luego me iria a vivir y trabajar y pasar por las zonas donde ocurrieron los hechos.

Mañana ni se te ocurra poner el 7 J, a ver si ponemos temas mas alegres


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Yo me desperté, encendí la radio para tomarme el café y comenzó el periostio, lo primero que hice es bajar a buscar a mi pareja, estaba en el instituto junto a algunas amigas suyas, aquel día el ambiente de camino a su instituto era raro de cojones, creío hubo algún fallecido pues atocha estaba muy cerca y la mitad de los alumnos cogían los trenes.

Nos fuimos a casa de mi pareja con sus amigas y allí esperamos a sus padres, por la tarde yo curraba en aquel entonces en un edificio en la plaza de Atocha, fue todo muy raro.

Mañana os sorprendo a mejor con el donde estabais


----------



## escalador (9 Feb 2022)

Yo la vdd que aunque fue más reciente que el 11S no recuerdo el día exacto.

Aunque si me visualizo vagamente en clase, ya en el instituto, invadiéndome una tristeza muy grande como intuyendo que todo en España iba a cambiar s partir de esa époCa. Siempre he sido muy intuitivo, aunque entonces no tuviera ni repajolera idea de política.


----------



## melf (9 Feb 2022)

La verdad es que no estoy muy seguro, creo que en el coche camino del trabajo y lo iba escuchando por la radio. Asi como el 11 S si lo recuerdo claramente, esto lo tengo mucho mas difuso. Supongo que el hecho de pensar que fue ETA no ayuda, era algo como "mas normal".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, hoy en el dónde estabas voy a poner algo menos gore...
¿Donde estabas el día que murió Michael Jackson?.

Lo dejo ya puesto para esta noche y si se os ocurre temática para mañana me vais contando.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Feb 2022)

No, no hay indirecta de nada dirigida a nadie en particular.

Los monólogos que hace ese hombre, que no suelen pasar de tres minutos, son magistrales y van acompañados de una gran música.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero no íbamos a quinterizar el hilo?



*Pues estamos en ello, amigo. No desesperar que se viene cositas guapas.*


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Pues estamos en ello, amigo. No desesperar que se viene cositas guapas.*



Las cosas de palacio van despacio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Michael Jackson no murió.
> 
> Lo asesinaron como a su amiga Diana de Gales.




Esta en la misma isla con Jesús Gil y Elvis Presley.


----------



## escalador (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aunque ETA y Al Qaeda son creaciones de los estados luciferinos y satánicos, no fueron ni la ETA ni Al Qaeda. Fue la OTAN. El día que algunos descubran que tras la marca 'ETA' se encuentra realmente el Estado Español y tras la marca 'Al Qaeda", 'Estado Islámico' o 'ISIS' se encuentran las agencias de inteligencia como la CIA americana, el Mossad narigudo o el MI5 británico les estalla su hueca cabecita. A los españoles se les dijo: "si usted es de izquierdas le haremos creer que fue Al Qaeda y que el gobierno de Aznar miente sobre la autoría para salvar su culo por su participación en la guerra de Irak. Y si usted es de derechas le haremos creer que fue un golpe de estado de la izquierda con la ayuda de la ETA para llevar a zETAp a la Moncloa y así romper España".
> 
> Los idiotas e imbéciles españolitos tanto de izquierdas como de derechas no se dieron cuenta de que todos habían caído en la trampa, en un falso dilema al que nos querían llevar las élites.
> 
> ...



Me lo creo. Es cruel y deprimente pero todo el caos y la confusión adquieren sentido.

Y Esperanza Aguirre que pinta en todo esto?


----------



## escalador (9 Feb 2022)

Una vez te das cuenta que hay leyes para la modificación climática, que los chemtrails son reales y ridiculizan a los que decimos que lo hemos visto con nuestros propios ojos, que hay sustancias químicas naturales beneficiosas pero prohibidas con el pretexto de que son tóxicas, ya dejas de creer en todo el sistema y en las disyuntivas que nos proponen. ..


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta en la misma isla con Jesús Gil y Elvis Presley.



Y Walt Disney tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿En qué clase de mundo creéis que vivís? ¿Tenéis cinco añitos?
> 
> La inocencia del jáster me pone. Mazo.



Dejaos de política si no lleno el hilo de videos de perros pakistaníes con música 





Edito:

Debemos estudiar a fondo el fenómeno de los vídeos de perros pakistaníes, con perros embistiendose y peleándose al mismo tiempo, editados con música de buen rollo, algunos vídeos incluso transiciones en la edición y con varios millones de visitas.

Joder hay algunos con 4 millones de visitas eso es mucho dinero.

Hagamos una investigación sobre el tema @Epsilon69 @xilebo @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estás sublimando tus inconfesables pulsiones sexuales con este vídeo. Soy generoso, me gusta más dar que recibir.




   no gracias, te aprecio, pero no tanto, soy más de hombre y mujer.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de política si no lleno el hilo de videos de perros pakistaníes con música
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para qué te hagas una idea esto tiene 12 millones de visitas y se convirtió en un meme relativamente famoso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Para qué te hagas una idea esto tiene 12 millones de visitas y se convirtió en un meme relativamente famoso.



Que coño he visto


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que coño he visto



Pues espérate que hay una segunda parte, y mucho más intensa con casi 3 millones de visitas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Pues espérate que hay una segunda parte, y mucho más intensa con casi 3 millones de visitas


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Pues espérate que hay una segunda parte, y mucho más intensa con casi 3 millones de visitas



La gente tiene mucho tiempo libre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La gente tiene mucho tiempo libre




Me da no se porque que tú y yo también tenemos mucho tiempo libre


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me da no se porque que tú y yo también tenemos mucho tiempo libre



Tiempo libre si, pero para hacer cosas como esas, ya tanto no


----------



## atasco (9 Feb 2022)

domir


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> domir



Atasco, que tal llevas el dia hoy ?


----------



## Suprimo (9 Feb 2022)

Maikel Yacson no es un artista de lo que haya cogido el pop nada estos últimos diec años, tan importante no será


----------



## atasco (9 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco, que tal llevas el dia hoy ?



ME HE LEVANTADO ALAS 7Y30 DE LA TARDE Y TENGO MENOS FIEBRE PERO EL DESTEMPLE ES BROTRAS


----------



## atasco (9 Feb 2022)

JODER


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Bien, os relataré como viví la muerte del desteñido...
Yo que desde joven era admirador de su música, el día que saco las entradas para el this is ir a la venta conseguí hacerme con dos.

El tío la palmo pero yo me fui a Londres como tenía programado, allí fue el acabose, cerca de picadillo en un teatro que ponían una representación suya la gente cantando y dejando flores todos los días, luego había un muro enfrente del O2 que es donde iba a dar los conciertos iniciales que la gente lleno de firmas y flores, fue todo muy curioso.

Esa es mi experiencia camaradas.


El día que palmo evidentemente me tocó la moral, ya podía haber esperado al 9 concierto  siempre tuve dos músicos a los que quise ver en concierto sí o sí, uno los ACDC que los conseguí ver hace 12 años en el Calderón y el otro era el desteñido.




En fin, que se me olvidaba, hoy dejaremos que @Sick Sad World nos deleite con la entradilla.

Invocamos:




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Antes de que lo asesinaran firmó una gira con tropecientos mil conciertos, uno de ellos el tuyo. Alguien que firmara semejante palizón de conciertos no se suicidaría. Lo suyo fue un "accidente". Como el de Diana de Gales. Claro que sí, wapi.




Lo de su muerte da para película, pero un tío que usa sedantes para operar como forma de dormir los únicos conciertos que tenía que dar es en la ducha de su casa.
No creo haber sido yo el único que pensaba antes de su muerte que le quedaban tres telediarios.
Dicho esto la gira no sorprendio a nadie, desde el anuncio de thriller 25 se estaba cociendo algo, era el músico que más dinero movía en la música así que interesaba que regresara, ahora bien, la cantidad de conciertos que firmó para alguien de 50 palos muy normal no era.


----------



## xilebo (9 Feb 2022)

Una muy buena cancion esa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Y tú dices que eres admirador suyo? Eres más falso que un chino rubio. Todo el mundo sabe que mataron a Michael por irse de la lengua como se fueron Kurt Kobain, John Lennon y otros "suicidados" y "accidentados".




Admirador de él no, seguidor de su música, a mi me parece un personaje, su música sin embargo tiene un nivel muy alto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Había un vídeo por el tubo que vi hace un huevo de años que fue el detonante de su asesinato. O lo han borrado o lo han quitado. Puede que esté todavía, no me acuerdo de cómo se titulaba. En él hablaba de que la industria discográfica utiliza a los cantantes y su música para programar y controlar a la población. Decía que determinados ritmos, sonidos y frecuencias inducían alteraciones en el comportamiento y en el pensamiento humanos para servir a las élites, y que las élites tenían predilección por llevar al estrellato a niños y adolescentes descarriados, de origen humilde, de familias descarriadas y desestructuradas, con problemas en el hogar de alcoholismo, malos tratos, drogadicciones... para hacer de ellos estrellas de la música mundial.
> 
> Estos cantantes son MKULTRAS, esclavos programados que hacen música de masas para las masas aborregadas. Y todos los que se dieron cuenta de que estaban siendo utilizados y lo denunciaron fueron eliminados, como Aaliyah, Tupac Shakur, Avicii, Jim Morrison, Kurt Kobain, John Lennon, Elvis Presley etc, etc, etc..., haciendo pasar sus muertes siempre como "accidentes", "suicidios", "sobredosis, "infartos", etc, etc, etc...




Y quién va a usar a este tío que tenía más poder que Sony músic, tenía el 60% del catálogo, incluyendo beatles, Madonna, Beyoncé....
Al final fue todo un tira y afloja por los derechos musicales, pero sinceramente el tío murió porque estaba muy mal.


----------



## atasco (9 Feb 2022)

estaria drogado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No sabes ni por dónde te da el aire.




Que si que si, Sony mata la música cuando el tío tuvo que vender su catálogo y derechos, cuando invicible que costó la hostia vendió "solo" 10 millones, no se, yo creo que entre que estaba tocado, los juicios, y los chistes para dormir...
No lo veo.


----------



## Suprimo (9 Feb 2022)

El invencible es tan basura que no lo escuchan ni los que lo perpetraron


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El invencible es tan basura que no lo escuchan ni los que lo perpetraron




Lo bueno del disco, aparte de tres canciones, es que básicamente sus ingenieros de sonido volvieron a inventar el sonido pop de la década siguiente, como ya hicieran con dangerous por ejemplo.

Creo que @El Juani sabe más sobre el tema que nosotros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, me voy al sobre, rata peluda.
> 
> Inocente jáster.




Que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## melf (10 Feb 2022)

En este caso si que tengo ni la mas remota idea. No me gustaba nada y para mi fue algo totalmente intrascendente.


----------



## Mirigar (10 Feb 2022)

Estaba viendo Punto Pelota en Intereconomía. Ahí me enteré de su muerte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Mirigar dijo:


> Estaba viendo Punto Pelota en Intereconomía. Ahí me enteré de su muerte.




No quiero saber cómo transmitieron la noticia los de punto oelota


----------



## escalador (10 Feb 2022)

Oooohhhh! Mi anuncio favorito de gogagola! Verano de 2004 qué recuerdos.

Me encantan ese tipo de señoras regañonas. Tb me recuerda a mi personaje favorito de AQNHQV


----------



## escalador (10 Feb 2022)

@Sick Sad World me encanta la India. Todo está permitido desde las riquezas más fastuosas hasta bañarse y beber en la pura mierda.

Cuando la petarda de la Lomana fue a la boda del maraja de Udaipur. No tiene desperdicio cuando intenta ligar con el Maraha... qué bochorno


----------



## escalador (10 Feb 2022)

Somos clones??


----------



## escalador (10 Feb 2022)

Es muy bonito. Carmen mencanta, de esta guisa apareció el otro dia en el ignominioso Espejo Público, para compensar lo que ahí suele haber:


----------



## Suprimo (10 Feb 2022)

Buen temaso, la Lomama es feac cual foreroc, sólo le falta un nic aquí en plan tren


----------



## escalador (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Madre mía...en fin, buenos días gañanes, ante nosotros se abre un nuevo día de trolleos.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Pues nada, en 2005 SOAD seguían queriendo mantener el nü-metal (o lo que hicieran ellos, que podría dar para discusión) vivo. El resultado fue aceptable:


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Tengo pendiente escuchar de nuevo estas otras canciones de The White Stripes. Veía el vídeo de pequeño y, bueno, no vamos a estar siempre con Seven Nations Army:


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Y Avenged Sevenfold también me gustaban mucho.

El cantante siempre me recordó a Steve-o, de Jackass.

*Bat country



*


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

De pequeño, cuando acababan los vídeos de música en MTV, veía Celebrity Deathmatch.

En este caso, una pelea de París Hilton y Nicole Richie (guiño, guiño ).


----------



## escalador (10 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues nada, en 2005 SOAD seguían queriendo mantener el nü-metal (o lo que hicieran ellos, que podría dar para discusión) vivo. El resultado fue aceptable:



Me acabo de descubrir aún cantando esta canción después de igual casi 15 años sin escucharla. Lo que es la mente humana...


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Buenas tardes! entro y veo eso, su cara me suena


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas tardes! entro y veo eso, su cara me suena











La Isla de las Tentaciones: Katerina Safarova, la ex de Neymar en 'LIDLT, burla a la censura con un topless ante el espejo - Katerina Safarova, concursante de la primera... | MARCA.com


ón de 'La Isla de las Tentaciones' a la que relacionaron con Neymar, comparte sus fotos más íntimas y privadas en Instagram




www.marca.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La Isla de las Tentaciones: Katerina Safarova, la ex de Neymar en 'LIDLT, burla a la censura con un topless ante el espejo - Katerina Safarova, concursante de la primera... | MARCA.com
> 
> 
> ón de 'La Isla de las Tentaciones' a la que relacionaron con Neymar, comparte sus fotos más íntimas y privadas en Instagram
> ...




Estamos esperando su disposición para acordar la entrevista....


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estamos esperando su disposición para acordar la entrevista....



Que entrevista?


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Feb 2022)

He venido a crear discordia.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> He venido a crear discordia.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Eso del crosfir es una secta?

Es para un trabajo.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Hay por ahí alguna frase buena y tal que os la podría soltar, pero... no.

Si lo hago pierdo bala para una reflexión.

Además, no tendría gracia decir lo mismo dos veces o más.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Dijo @Sick Sad World que "ella y yo formariamos una buena pareja, yo siempre tan culto y ella siempre tan...ella."

Hombre, más que eso, yo lo que veo aquí es que ella es superdiva con su avatar y todo y yo he metido mucha testosterona con historias de guerra, de bocseo etc. Es un contraste, como poco, notable.

*Realmente le he dado un buen pufo de polla de viejo al hilo del jaster.*

**


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Que hijovta el @atasco , es un genio al que admiro. Lo mejor que ha escrito en el foro:

*"Tengo recuerdos olvidados."*

Es una puta genialidad desde un punto de vista del contenido (la gramática se la dejo a los filólogos), puesto que ni puedes tener recuerdos, ni los recuerdos siguen siendo tal en cuanto son olvidados, ni lo olvidado es recordado ni tampoco se puede poseer.

Es qué es juntar tres palabras que no se pueden utilizar juntas en ningún caso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Cambio el enunciado por otra temática?.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cambio el enunciado por otra temática?.



Algún día tiene que caer algo de las sectas.

Necesitamos testimonios de El Palmar de Troya.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cambio el enunciado por otra temática?.



yo no me acuerdo, puedo usar un comodin?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cambio el enunciado por otra temática?.



Mejor, el cambio de temas es uno de los elementos que han hecho grande a este hilo.


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La Isla de las Tentaciones: Katerina Safarova, la ex de Neymar en 'LIDLT, burla a la censura con un topless ante el espejo - Katerina Safarova, concursante de la primera... | MARCA.com
> 
> 
> ón de 'La Isla de las Tentaciones' a la que relacionaron con Neymar, comparte sus fotos más íntimas y privadas en Instagram
> ...



Ahora si, ya decia yo q me sonaba, habia visto su cara en algun sitio


----------



## atasco (10 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que hijovta el @atasco , es un genio al que admiro. Lo mejor que ha escrito en el foro:
> 
> *"Tengo recuerdos olvidados."*
> 
> ...



no recuerdo decir algo asi pero no eres la primera persona que piensa que soy un genio y espero que no seas la ultima


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no recuerdo decir algo asi pero no eres la primera persona que piensa que soy un genio y espero que no seas la ultima



A ver si hemos perdido un genio por el camino


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no recuerdo decir algo asi pero no eres la primera persona que piensa que soy un genio y espero que no seas la ultima



Si tienes esperanza en el futuro es que realmente no quieres suicidarte. De nada.


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Que tal está Belén? Sigue en el hospital?


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si tienes esperanza en el futuro es que realmente no quieres suicidarte. De nada.



El problema es ese, que no tiene esperanza, su futuro es muy negro


----------



## Ratona001 (10 Feb 2022)

En que año murio?


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> En que año murio?



El *25* de junio de *2009* Michael Jackson murió a causa de una intoxicación aguda de propofol y benzodiazepina en su casa en North Carolwood Drive en el barrio de Holmby Hills de Bel-Air, Los Ángeles, California


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Bueno cabrones, mucho decir que cambie de temática pero no proponéis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Bueno señores ya tenemos temática nueva!!!
@Pajarotto no sabes dónde juegas, estás en mi terreno, los reformistas no nos andamos con bromas!!!

Hoy temática: como perdistes la virginidad!!!!!


En fin, esperamos la entradilla de @Libertyforall con ansias hoy.

Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## atasco (10 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A ver si hemos perdido un genio por el camino



sigo sin pillarlo soy tontito


----------



## atasco (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Si tienes esperanza en el futuro es que realmente no quieres suicidarte. De nada.



espero ingresar en el centro de rehabiolitacion cuanto ante ver que mierdas pasa


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

No, la prueba del pañuelo si vale


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> espero ingresar en el centro de rehabiolitacion cuanto ante ver que mierdas pasa



Me alegra leer eso. Ten animo y no decaigas...


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me alegra leer eso. Ten animo y no decaigas...



Te ha faltado decir: se fuerte


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Yo tampoco lo se, con la prima cuenta?


----------



## atasco (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me alegra leer eso. Ten animo y no decaigas...



gracias azul


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

En el pueblo fue, un verano. 6 añitos teniamos. Luego con mi vecina laura, 7 añitos...


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo se, con la prima cuenta?



Si fue la primera vez, si  obiwan, ya tienes una pregunta para la entrevista: como fue el encuentro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Vamos coño esos valientes con sus relatos!!!.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Jugaba con laura en su habitacion mientras mi madre y la suya fumaban en el comedor y hablaban de sus mierdas. Laura siempre me enseñaba su conejito, pero ese dia cogió un cepillo de pelo de la nancy y empezó a frotarse con el. Me invitó a frotarselo, yo oli el peine y empeze a racarle el coño con el cepillito, y en esa que entró la puta de la madre, y ya no volví a ver a laurita...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Jugaba con laura en su habitacion mientras mi madre y la suya fumaban en el comedor y hablaban de sus mierdas. Laura siempre me enseñaba su conejito, pero ese dia cogió un cepillo de pelo de la nancy y empezó a frotarse con el. Me invitó a frotarselo, yo oli el peine y empeze a racarle el coño con el cepillito, y en esa que entró la puta de la madre, y ya no volví a ver a laurita...




....esperaba más, en la entrevista deberás ofrecernos tu mayor nivel.


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Con mi prima fue el verano anterior, en un caseto de aperos de mi abuelo, en resumen la tia pretendió que se la metiera con 6 años, cosa que obviamente no sucedió. Yo creo que en los siguientes año se intentó cepillar al resto de primos. La ultima vez que la ví, ya en los 30 iba con un chulo putas con gafas de sol en pleno invierno abulense....


----------



## Edge2 (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ....esperaba más, en la entrevista deberás ofrecernos tu mayor nivel.


----------



## xilebo (10 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con mi prima fue el verano anterior, en un caseto de aperos de mi abuelo, en resumen la tia pretendió que se la metiera con 6 años, cosa que obviamente no sucedió. Yo creo que en los siguientes año se intentó cepillar al resto de primos. La ultima vez que la ví, ya en los 30 iba con un chulo putas con gafas de sol en pleno invierno abulense....



Madre mia, cada vez se juega mas pronto a los medicos


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno señores ya tenemos temática nueva!!!
> @Pajarotto no sabes dónde juegas, estás en mi terreno, los reformistas no nos andamos con bromas!!!
> 
> Hoy temática: como perdistes la virginidad!!!!!
> ...



Coño me gusta y es muy apropiado para mí ya que justo hoy he follado (con una lumi tengo que decir).

Mi primera vez fué con 18 años con una chica de un año menos que conocí durante las vacaciones de Navidad en un bar/pub de la ciudad.
Era por la noche y había quedado con mi colega pero él se piró a casa antes que yo, me quedé un tiempo más allá y ví que habían dos chicas que parecían simpáticas. Una de ellas se fue a su casa, decidí entrarle a la que se quedó ya que se la veía bastante sociable/simpática sin estar borracha, que era una tía lanzada y salió bien la cosa.

Estuve un buen rato pico y pala aunque me cayó bien la chica, me dijo que no conocía a nadie ya que no era de la ciudad pero que estaba de visita unos días porque tiene familia aquí y que sus padres tenían piso en la ciudad, cayó algún pequeño arrime, surgió el tema de líos de una noche y le dije que yo era virgen, me dió su wassap y me propuso que como estaba "buscando diversión" un día cercano que no estuvieran sus padres para vigilarla me hablaría a ver para ver si hay plan.
Llegó el día, me avisó por wassap para ir a su casa, empezó a calentarse y ocurrió lo que ya todos imaginamos: polvo en su habitación.
Sobra decir que estuvo de lujo, ella se volvió así ciudad y ahí quedó todo.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú jáster lo que quieres es recopilar historias verdes para luego autosatisfacerte a la luz de la farola.



No lo creo, él es más de vídeos de perros dándolo todo en pleno polvo.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (11 Feb 2022)

La perdí con mi mano derecha. Si eso os sirve..


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Feb 2022)

No jodais que al final voy a ser yo el único que a contado el relato de su primera vez sin trolleos.

Venga un poco de vidilla, carajo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No lo creo, él es más de vídeos de perros dándolo todo en pleno polvo.




Son temáticas trimestrales.

Pizzas de la casa Tarradellas, cocaina y Monster.


Pajas.


Ciborgs.


Y ahora videos de perros.


Así se salda mi primer año, hay que ir rotando las temáticas para seguir optando a los premios burbuja y mantener el interés.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son temáticas trimestrales.
> 
> Pizzas de la casa Tarradellas, cocaina y Monster.
> 
> ...



Ajá, es tu deber y todo eso. Tu don, tu maldición.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

Era media tarde, yo, Braulio y ramoncito terminábamos el entreno, bueno ramoncito estaba jugando en la Game boy a Pokémon nunca fue muy deportista.

María, Minerva y Fátima siempre venían a vernos, aquella tarde María estaba reluciente, como siempre nos despedimos en la rotonda, María me acompaño al portal de mi casa...una vez allí entramos en el cuarto de contadores, "Bueno María vamos allá" la dije, María torno su rostro serios, "obiwan yo te amo" me dijo "quiero algo más estable", aquel día jugaba el Barcelona contra el real Madrid....

"Esta bien" le dije a María, y raudo la invite a subir a mi casa, aquel día mis padres no estaban en casa, nada más abrir la puerta nos recibió el pomerania de mi madre, mientras María jugaba con el encendí la televisión, mientras ponían los onces iniciales seleccione música romántica para la ocasión:


.




Aquel día zamorano era titular por delante de un veterano butragueño y un romario era suplente en el Barcelona.

Me senté en el sofá, tire al pomerania detrás del sofá, extendí mi brazo sobre el hombro de María...la dije "María estas oportunidades solo se presenta una vez en la vida", no se porque dije esa frase, pero me quedo de puta madre con voz profunda, maria comenzo a realizarme una felación, después se sentó sobre mi, en ese momento la dije una nueva frase profunda "María ahora seremos un solo ser", no se porque decía esas gilipolleces, pero parece que causaban efecto, María introdujo mi herramienta en su interior, mientras yo observaba el partido, aquello iba bien, el Barcelona tenía la posesió, mientras sen una esquina del salón el pomerania defecaba...
Un minuto después ya había rociado.

Me subí los pantalones e invite a María a una pizza de la casa Tarradellas cuatro quesos, aquel día ganó el Barcelona 5-0 y mi madre me castigo por no sacar a al pomerania a cagar y no darme cuenta que con la emoción había rociado la pantalla de la TV.


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Feb 2022)

Este hilo ha excedido el número de páginas, voy a reportarlo para que lo borren.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este hilo ha excedido el número de páginas, voy a reportarlo para que lo borren.




Te noto inquieto, tienes miedo de que use mi arma secreta??.

Mi esperado hilo de perros pakistaníes está preparado, un solo gesto pulsando el enter y tus hilos volverán a caer en el olvido....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Era media tarde, yo, Braulio y ramoncito terminábamos el entreno, bueno ramoncito estaba jugando en la Game boy a Pokémon nunca fue muy deportista.
> 
> María, Minerva y Fátima siempre venían a vernos, aquella tarde María estaba reluciente, como siempre nos despedimos en la rotonda, María me acompaño al portal de mi casa...una vez allí entramos en el cuarto de contadores, "Bueno María vamos allá" la dije, María torno su rostro serios, "obiwan yo te amo" me dijo "quiero algo más estable", aquel día jugaba el Barcelona contra el real Madrid....
> 
> ...



Apasionante historia de un tórrido romance de la juventud llena de humor, inocencia y pomeranias ciborgs.
Lo único es el problema del castigo por no sacar al bicho a cagar, eso en mi primera vez no podría haber pasado porque fue en casa de ella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 parece que mucho hablar pero luego se raja


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Epsilon69 parece que mucho hablar pero luego se raja



A ver si hay suerte y se nos unen más valientes con sus primeras experiencias.
Se nota que este tipo de temática es una de mis favoritas porque da lugar a historias descojonantes cargadas de vitalidad y buen rollo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y se nos unen más valientes con sus primeras experiencias.
> Se nota que este tipo de temática es una de mis favoritas porque da lugar a historias descojonantes cargadas de vitalidad y buen rollo




Han salido corriendo todos


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Han salido corriendo todos



Fracajuernes. Sólo uno ha sido sincero y ha contado su primera vez. Dejo una propuesta de tema: ¿os gusta follar en silencio o con musiquilla de fondo? 

Si la respuesta afirmativa es la segunda, ¿qué canción, álbum o grupo/cantante es vuestro fetiche al hacer secso?????


----------



## Pajarotto (11 Feb 2022)

Este hilo ha excedido el número de posts permitidos. 

Por favor dejad de postear aquí.


----------



## xilebo (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Han salido corriendo todos



Me quede dormido anoche


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Feb 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Fracajuernes. Sólo uno ha sido sincero y ha contado su primera vez. Dejo una propuesta de tema: ¿os gusta follar en silencio o con musiquilla de fondo?
> 
> Si la respuesta afirmativa es la segunda, ¿qué canción, álbum o grupo/cantante es vuestro fetiche al hacer secso?????



Tengo dos proyectos de humano y estoy casado, así que replantéome la pregunta: 

¿Cómo me gusta pajearme? En silencio siempre. Cuando estás bajo el yugo marital lo más aconsejable es hacerse la pajas-ninja. Veloces, sin ruido, en penumbra, con una lagrimilla que recorre tu ya ajada faz mientras piensas que de haber tomado otras decisiones en la vida estarías en un chalet con terreno en la costa, con un par de chortinas trabajándote los bajos mientras fumas un habano y te remojas con un Dalmore. 

Al culminar cierras ese video de grannys que te ha hecho llegar a otro patético orgasmo y te preparas para otro día de mierda más, a ver cuántos subnormales te tocan los cojones.

Feliz viernes.


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Tengo dos proyectos de humano y estoy casado, así que replantéome la pregunta:
> 
> ¿Cómo me gusta pajearme? En silencio siempre. Cuando estás bajo el yugo marital lo más aconsejable es hacerse la pajas-ninja. Veloces, sin ruido, en penumbra, con una lagrimilla que recorre tu ya ajada faz mientras piensas que de haber tomado otras decisiones en la vida estarías en un chalet con terreno en la costa, con un par de chortinas trabajándote los bajos mientras fumas un habano y te remojas con un Dalmore.
> 
> ...



Mira, ya tiene @Obiwanchernobil más munición para temas y sobre onanismo es doctor honoris causa.

Como dicen los anglos: *TGIF *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

Que noche más larga...
En fin, veo que hay un nuevo intento de pequeña rebelión en el partido...
Las revelaciones seran duramente castigadas, retirada de ministerio incluida.

En otro orden de cosas el mes que viene será presentado el memorándum con los componentes del partido, recién llegados y puestos designados con el fin de que cada uno conozca su función en la gran guerra que se va a liberar en el foro.


Temática de hoy a partir de las 22:30:

Cada uno postea su ranking con los 5 mejores discos de la historia y una breve descripción del porque, puede ser por acompañarnos en un momento vital de vuestras vidas, por la calidad del disco o lo que os parezca.

Cambio el título, hoy esperamos que nos sorprenda esta noche con una entradilla de calidad @xilebo.


Disfrutad del viernes.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que noche más larga...
> En fin, veo que hay un nuevo intento de pequeña rebelión en el partido...
> Las revelaciones seran duramente castigadas, retirada de ministerio incluida.
> 
> ...



Guay, buena temática, a ver si llego despierto


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cada uno postea su ranking con los 5 mejores discos de la historia y una breve descripción del porque, puede ser por acompañarnos en un momento vital de vuestras vidas, por la calidad del disco o lo que os parezca.



Hecho. Pondré los 5 mejores discos de "mi historia", vamos, los que más me han marcado.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Feb 2022)

"Lamento profundamente haber nacido español"

QUINTERÍCESE


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Feb 2022)

*SAUL "CANELO" ÁLVAREZ - BILLY JOE SAUNDERS (2021)*

Como le puso la cara el mexicano, lo ha retirado y todo...


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Feb 2022)

Hablemos de discos, que ya estoy encamao.

El ribbed de nofx, le tengo gran aprecio, fue el primero que me pasó una chica con la que tuve amistad especial con 13-14 años y la que me metió en el mundillo musical del jebi-punk-grunch y to ese rollo. La pena es que yo no le pude meter otras cosas.

Painkiller, lo compré con el dinero de la paga y cuando lo vio mi biego me dijo "ahora estás preparado" y sacó un BUEBO de vinilos de Boston, Uriah heep, Deep purple, Black Sabbath....y el British steele y yo pero padre 

Lo más duro2, el primer megamix que escuché e inopinablemente el mejor. 

My favourite things, de Coltrane. Me flipa, lo puedo escuchar una y mil veces que no me canso.

Wild safari, de Barrabás, cuando hace un par de años estaba ya hasta los cojones del jebi, la música de mierda moderna, el pop, etc llegó a mis tímpanos este pedazo de banda, adelantadísimos a su tiempo, br000tales músicos, cantando en un inglés Paco y me devolvieron la fe en que puede haber algo más allá del paquismo y el yatusabesmiamol musical.

Les dejo a vds con el hilo, yo voy a dormir ya para afrontar otro fracasábado más.

Taluec


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hablemos de discos, que ya estoy encamao.
> 
> El ribbed de nofx, le tengo gran aprecio, fue el primero que me pasó una chica con la que tuve amistad especial con 13-14 años y la que me metió en el mundillo musical del jebi-punk-grunch y to ese rollo. La pena es que yo no le pude meter otras cosas.
> 
> ...




Lo mas duro 2 joder la época de los recopilatorios anunciados en TV, makina total, los pitufos makineros...

El disco de coltrane me gusta mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Feb 2022)

Pues empezamos con la entradilla:

Te gusta el queso azul?
Te escuecen los pliegues de los huevos?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Vamos allá con la invocación:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Por una cosa u otra creo que los 90 definieron la forma que tendría yo de entender la música, algunos no son grandes discos pero aparecieron en el momento correcto y me enseñaron otro tipo de música.


5-BSO cinema paraíso:

No se que me impactó más la película o la música que la acompañaba, mi primera banda sonora luego las coleccionarlas y tal.

4-ACDC Ball breaker:

No es su mujer disco, pero es el que me tocó vivir, dos de sus temas forman parte de la música popular a nivel mundial, así conocí a la banda de músicos que más me gustan.

4-Alanis morrisete Jaged little pill:

Tengo que meterla en el cuarto puesto empatada con ACDC, es cierto que es un producto de MTV pero el disco era jodidamente bueno y con los años demostró que era una buena música.


3-BSO The Crow, ser aficionado al cine tenía sus cosas buenas, aquí descubrí cosas como the cure, pantera, Stone Temple pilotos, se puede decir que me ayudó mucho a adquirir algo de cultura musical.


2-Miles Davis kind of blue:

No había escuchado jazz en mi vida, escuché esto y descubrí un género musical que me sigue acompañando, es el disco más topicazo del género pero es que es muy bueno.


1:Michael Jackson Dangerous.

Básicamente establece las bases sonoras del pop de los 90 y el RAB, era muy pequeño y aquel tipo era lo más moderno que existía en aquel momento, luego descubrí a gente como Marvin gaye y cosas así.



Son unos topicazos de discos pero creo que representan bien mi generación en música popular, excepto dos que no pertenecen a los 90 claro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por una cosa u otra creo que los 90 definieron la forma que tendría yo de entender la música, algunos no son grandes discos pero aparecieron en el momento correcto y me enseñaron otro tipo de música.
> 
> 
> 5-BSO cinema paraíso:
> ...



Básicamente porque a todos nos marca la adolescencia. La mía es de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 y la música que escucho tiene como base esa época.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Básicamente porque a todos nos marca la adolescencia. La mía es de finales de los 80 y principios de los 90 y la música que escucho tiene como base esa época.




Eso está claro, son los años en que descubrimos las cosas, después perdemos la capacidad de aslmbrarnos y si encima el panorama es el actual ya ni te cuento.


----------



## escalador (12 Feb 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo con vosotros. Si tengo que elegir 5 discos que me marcaron, también lo hicieron en la adolescencia:

5º Reise, reise. No recuerdo como llegó a mi, me lo debieron pasar. Esa lentitud y pesadez instrumental, la tesitura medio-baja de la voz de Till, una atmosfera grave que me transporta a mi complicada época de instituto y a mi vía de escape que fue la liga de balonmano. El videoclip de America criticando la Globalización, lo vi por primera vez en casa de mi primo y se me quedó grabado. Recuerdos. Me gustan todas las canciones, cosa rara en un disco.







4º. A Kind of Magic. Tiene canciones que he escuchado hasta la saciedad Friends will be friends, Princess of the universe, One vision, Who wants to live forever. A kind of magic.... himnos para mi. Mi primer (y último) blog le puse A kind of magic en honor a este disco, y porque siempre he creido y vivido cosas que no se pueden explicar mediante la razón. Con ese blog conocí a muchísima gente, marcó una época de mi vida de liberación y autodescubrimiento. Tiene que estar en el ranking y tal vez en un ligar más alto.







3º Ray of light. Otro disco que me marcó. Letras en sánscrito, baladas, una producción impecable, canciones en sánscrito, digamos que acompañó una época de muchas inquietudes intelectuales.




2º Super 20. Siempre me ha fascinado su voz y sus canciones, desde niño. Escucharlo me cura, directamente. Y el repertorio de canciones que tiene este álbum me parece insuperable.




1º Confessions on a dancefloor. Qué decir, a diferencia de los anteriores, se publicó cuando yo sí era adolescente, y me marcó inevitablemente. A nivel estético, a nivel musical, a nivel de letras motivadoras y espirituales como Jump, Isaac, Push... y me acompañó desde antes de dejar la casa de mis padres hasta bien entrada la veintena, le fui muy fiel. Por otro lado, me da pena ver que la Madonna de hace 15 y 20 años era mucho mas madura artísticamente que años después. La primera vez que vi en video la apertura de la gira de este disco me quedé sin palabras. Sublime.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Feb 2022)

Liarme a poner ahora una seleción cuando mi casa parece un basurero como si tuviera una tienda en Callao; que si los led zepelin, que si los cuin, que si los bitels kas, que si ahora Genesis mientras le suelto de hostias al tio Phil en un callejón, que si me quedé sin medio cerebro y escucho Radiohead, que si me voy al discrogs a buscar ediciones grabadas con multipistas de Mocedades, que si escucho negros soplando cosas, que si hay gitanos que no roban de vec en cuando, _¡anda e iros a tomar por cvlo!_

Un disco de Frank Zappa, sólo porque murió de cancer de próstata






Temazo tras temazo, como si te asestaran 23 pvñaladas, casi todas en la espalda y un par de ellas a la sandía de encima del cuello






Espera que es una peli... ¿a quién coño le importa?






Se supone que los rayos-C brillan por ahí en la oscuridac, que me lo ha dicho un roboc, y le gostaba a Hitler (ley de Gorwin), buscad la ópera entera por ahí



Su propio nombre ya lo indica, directo al grano, cruising


----------



## juantxxxo (12 Feb 2022)

Ahí disparo mis 5 discos que más me marcaron:

1. Helloween: "Keeper of the Seven Keys PT. I y II". Sí, he puesto dos discos y lo explico: me pasa un compi una cinta virgen de 90 minutos con estos dos discos que luego al comprarlos me di cuenta que no estaban completos. Sonido épico, melodías, potencia, rapidez y la voz inconmensurable de Kiske. Flipé en colores a pesar de que la calidad del sonido era el que era: cinta re-re-regrabada. Ahí empezó todo.

2. Metallica: "Load". Sí, he elegido el "Load" y evidentemente no pienso ni por asomo que sea su mejor disco que, para mí, es el "Master of Puppets".

¿Por qué elegir este disco? Me pillé tal mosqueo, ya tenía todos los discos anteriores de metallica comprados, que supuso un punto de inflexión. Fue el detonante para abrirme a otros estilos tras un serio mosqueo con el "heavy" en general. Gracias a que Pantera sacaron "The Great Southern Trendkill" y empezar a escuchar otras cosas, se me pasó la mala hostia que se me puso. Gracias Metallica por este disco y abrir mi mente.

3. NIN: "The Downward Spiral". Consecuencia del "Load", me llegó "esto" a mis oídos y otro cambio de chip. Sin duda alguna, es un disco imprescindible de los 90 con temas míticos versioneados hasta la náusea como *Hurt*.

4. Massive Attack: "Mezzanine". Otro descubrimiento fortuito gracias a una hamija con la que hablando de música me comentó que tenía que escuchar a este grupo y me pasó el CD. Descubrí el sonido Bristol y esa noche lo escuché un par de veces en la cama. Otro cambio de chip.

5. DJ Tiesto: "Nyana". Podría haber puesto a Oakenfold, a Mills o a Schulz, pero un disco de electrónica tenía que haber y que mejor que uno de los djs que fue un referente para el Trance. Discazo.

P.D: obviamente, me dejo muchísimos más grupos: mis queridísimos Depeche, grupos de Black, Slayer, Sepultura, Deftones, MH, FF, EBM...... pero la lista sería interminable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Ahí disparo mis 5 discos que más me marcaron:
> 
> 1. Helloween: "Keeper of the Seven Keys PT. I y II". Sí, he puesto dos discos y lo explico: me pasa un compi una cinta virgen de 90 minutos con estos dos discos que luego al comprarlos me di cuenta que no estaban completos. Sonido épico, melodías, potencia, rapidez y la voz inconmensurable de Kiske. Flipé en colores a pesar de que la calidad del sonido era el que era: cinta re-re-regrabada. Ahí empezó todo.
> 
> ...




Con el tema de Metallica y el disco elegido lo dejas bastante claro y es algo común en la mayor parte de la gente, el disco que nos abre las puertas a una banda o género no tiene porqué ser el mejor, somos conscientes de ello, pero es el que nos toca vivir.



En otro orden de cosas...buenos días gañanes!!!

Voy a dejar si no hay otras propuestas esta temática al menos durante el fin de semana.

Que tengáis un buen día.


----------



## melf (12 Feb 2022)

No tienen ninguna razon especial de ser, simplemente son los que nunca he dejado de escuchar.

-The Stone Roses - The Stone Roses
-Deep Purple - Perfect strangers 
-Guns N' Roses - Appetite for destruction
-Helloween - Helloween (EP)
-The Charlatans - Some friendly

Para ser los mejores de la historia cambiaria los 2 ultimos por 

-Pixies - Come on pilgrim
-Tool - Ænima


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Feb 2022)

Difícil hacer un top5 y menos de "calidad". En mi caso pondría aquellos que me hicieron abstraerme de muchas otras cosas:

1. Roxette-Look Sharp.






Posiblemente este fue el disco que me hizo pasar de la niñez a la adolescencia. Disco sencillo con letras tontas pero efectivas. Una música que no buscaba nada más allá que el buen rollo y la diversión.





2. Firehouse-Firehouse





Posiblemente la banda que me introdujo al glam rock usano cuando este ya desfallecía. En España por supuesto ni sonaron. Don't treat me bad me sigue pareciendo una brutalidad de canción, aparte de sus conocidas baladas.





3. Warrant-Cherry Pie







Otra de esas bandas que me metieron en el glam usano. Cherry Pie y sobretodo I saw red, dos temazos. Todo el disco en sí es muy bueno.





4. Alias







Ante el avance del Grunge solo sacaron un disco, pero muy remarcable. Waiting for love sigue estando en mi playlist.





5. Poison-Flesh&Blood






Su último disco decente. Unskinny bopp, Something to believe in, Ride the wind, Life goes on,... La esencia del rock angelino de finales de los 80.

Al jáster le gustará más por el vídeo de Brett con Pamela.





Cranberries, Mr. Big, Extreme, Def Leppard,...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues se está quedando no solo una buena tarde, sino uno de los mejores hilos de la historia de los foros de internet desde los tiempos de María Antonieta. Todo gracias a @Obiwanchernobil, uno de los jáster más simpáticos y limpios que jamás haya conocido. Y mira que he conocido a jásters.
> 
> ***************MINUTOS MUSICALES********************
> 
> Hasta que aparezca el puto jáster, pongamos algunas piezas musicales entresacadas de los 80s y los 90s




Buena tardes @Epsilon69 estaba exponiendo mi obra compuesta por varios dibujos en el hilo de un compañero nuestro.

Expectante estoy por conocer el top 5 de otros reformistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Vamos allá con la entradilla, dejo el mismo tema por si los que faltan quieren escribir a tes del lunes.

Te gusta el puré de patatas Maggie?.

Tu mujer te engaña con un mamadou?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Invocamos.






@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Buenos animales que hacen una labor social estimable.

Nunca verás a un mamadou comprarse un hamster.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pobres mamadous. Llevan la compra del Mercarroña de la agüelita a su casita a cambio de un eypo.
> 
> Son entrañables.




Que pasa.macho, no vas de parranda hoy a celebrar que es sabado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Ya me estás echando? Sé que tú eres más de xilebo, pero tampoco te culpo.
> 
> A veces el corazón camina por designios inexplicables.



Cuentanos que haces en esta sombría noche,.por cierto te recomiendo una serie que se que te gustará: El pacificador.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Prefiero seres fáciles y largas, como Santa Bárbara



No veo eso ni borracho, gracias  

De pequeño recuerdo que ponían Falcon crest y después el coche fantástico a la hora de la comida.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Feb 2022)




----------



## Hamtel (12 Feb 2022)

Bueno. Voy con mis 5 discos preferidos.

1º Mr. Bungle - Disco Volante. Este es el que más claro tengo. Me voló la cabeza y, hasta ahora




2º Iron Maiden -Killers. 




3º Metallica - Ride the Lightning





4º Faith No More - King for a day... Fool for a lifetime




5º Ozzy Osbourne - Bark at the Moon




Muchos otros podrían entrar en las cuatro posiciones. Pero creo que estos 5 son los que más he escuchado completos. Me gustan todas las canciones


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Feb 2022)

Mis 5 favoritos, sin ningún orden en especial...

New Order - Movement
Podría poner algo de Joy Division, pero es que esto fue lo primero que escuché de ellos (aunque técnicamente ya eran New Order) y nunca he podido olvidar "The Him"



Japan - Tin Drum
Sigo flipando con este disco y llevo escuchándolo 20 años. A los 5 segundos de "Art of Parties" ya tenía la boca abierta...



The Sisters of Mercy - Some Girls Wander by Mistake

Pura adolescencia, la camiseta que siempre llevé. 
Lo mismo que antes, tengo grabado la primera vez que escuché "Alice"...fríos, crueles...implacables.



The Cure - Disintegration
No es un disco, es un monumento. Seguramente he escuchado más Faith, pero bueno...



New Model Army - the Love of Hopeless Causes
Un puto discazo de un grandísimo grupo. Podía haber puesto el "Diesel and Dust" de los Oils, pero va este...



Dead Can Dance - Dead Can Dance
¿Qué hubiera pasado si hubieran seguido la línea de su primer disco? 
Da lo mismo, pero este rollo étnico que ya tenían con la intensidad postpunk que mantenían da para mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Casi todos elegís o elegimos discos rockeros por lo que parece.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

*Puede que el pueblo Español no sea un pueblo africanista, pero sí africanizado.*

Hasta la primera década del S. XIX tuvimos absolutismo, con lo que eso suponía: hambre, impuestos altísimos, muy pocas libertades (por no decir ninguna)...

Pero, en el XIX, y hablo de todo el siglo e, incluso parte del siguiente, lo que tuvimos fue un buen tongo. Un siglo con demasiadas constituciones y unos turnándose a los otros. Una suerte de tongo en la que unos quitaban libertades que nunca tuvimos y otros poco aportaban y hasta vendían nuestros intereses al operador que se sentara encima de la mesa (a poco que pasara una oferta aceptable).

A eso súmale la perdida de todas nuestras posesiones en América y el declive de nuestras fuerzas navales, de lo poco que quedaba dando cuenta de lo brava que fue nuestra tierra.

Como podéis ver, me gusta leer e informarme sobre la historia del XIX pero hay tantos cambios, que es como meterte de primero una fabada asturiana y de segundo un entrecot con patatas.

Por cierto, expuesto todo esto, y antes de acabar, creo que el caciquismo fue una chiquillada.

Me pregunto qué tenía que haber pasado: que todos esos acontecimientos se hubieran adelantado un siglo (vamos, que la Constitución de Cádiz hubiera sido de 1712) o, al revés, que el francés se hubiera metido en España, gracias a los traidores de turno, en 1908? Claro, que en este segundo caso, nos quedarían muchos años de conocer mucha miseria.

* Que alguien me dé respuestas, por favor.*


----------



## juantxxxo (13 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mis 5 favoritos, sin ningún orden en especial...
> 
> New Order - Movement
> Podría poner algo de Joy Division, pero es que esto fue lo primero que escuché de ellos (aunque técnicamente ya eran New Order) y nunca he podido olvidar "The Him"
> ...



Acá le dejo mis dies!!! Excepto Japan, que no lo he escuchado, el resto muy buenos discos. Tenías que haber metido algo de los Nephilim para clavarlo y recordarme otras épocas


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casi todos elegís o elegimos discos rockeros por lo que parece.



Tenias que haber puesto de titulo los 5 mejores disco de la historia del rock


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tenias que haber puesto de titulo los 5 mejores disco de la historia del rock



A buenas horas!
Seguro que ayer te pusistes ciego cabron.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A buenas horas!
> Seguro que ayer te pusistes ciego cabron.



Jajajajaja es que hubo anoche una fiesta especial de singles por lo de san valentin en una disco de madrid con mas de 200 personas, alli ligo hasta el mas feo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja es que hubo anoche una fiesta especial de singles por lo de san valentin en una disco de madrid con mas de 200 personas, alli ligo hasta el mas feo



Que es eso de singles? Nos tienes que dar más datos, queremos un informe completo.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso de singles? Nos tienes que dar más datos, queremos un informe completo.



Pues de personas solteras, entre 28 y 45 años, con ganas de divertirse y conocer gente nueva, con un dj en directo, musica, mucho alcohol y no recuerdo mucho mas, la noche fue muy larga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues de personas solteras, entre 28 y 45 años, con ganas de divertirse y conocer gente nueva, con un dj en directo, musica, mucho alcohol y no recuerdo mucho mas, la noche fue muy larga




Queremos saber mas  
Desconocíamos esta faceta tuya, eso que es un club o que?, Quedáis solteros en discotecas para embestiros? O son orgias?, Deseamos un informe detallado.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Queremos saber mas
> Desconocíamos esta faceta tuya, eso que es un club o que?, Quedáis solteros en discotecas para embestiros? O son orgias?, Deseamos un informe detallado.



Era una discoteca normal, donde una empresa reservo la sala para la fiesta y tu te apuntabas por internet para ir. Y se queda no para orgias ni nada, solo para pasartelo bien, bailar, beber y conocer gente que sabes que seran de tu edad mas o menos, por eso el limite de 28 a 45 mas o menos, en teoria solo de solteros, (asi si alguien te gusta, pues vas a por ella y luego lo que surga) pero un amigo mio conocio a otro que si sabia q tenia novia y el tio fue alli, que al final se lio con una amiga mia, que luego me conto que el chaval le habia dicho q lo estaba pasando mal con su novia, y fue alli a la fiesta a buscar que alguien lo consolara, que caradura tiene la peña


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tenias que haber puesto de titulo los 5 mejores disco de la historia del rock



Somos de esa generación. Si lo pone dentro de 20 años serán 5 discos de Reggaeton.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja es que hubo anoche una fiesta especial de singles por lo de san valentin en una disco de madrid con mas de 200 personas, alli ligo hasta el mas feo



Suele pasar en esas mierdas. Todo el mundo tiene claro que va a mojar el churro.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos de esa generación. Si lo pone dentro de 20 años serán 5 discos de Reggaeton.



Seguro, aunque no te guste, al final lo escuchas, en la radio, en algun pub, por youtube,...esta por todos los lados  

Por cambiar de sonido, voy a poner un top 5 de musica dance, siempre es la que mas me ha gustado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Era una discoteca normal, donde una empresa reservo la sala para la fiesta y tu te apuntabas por internet para ir. Y se queda no para orgias ni nada, solo para pasartelo bien, bailar, beber y conocer gente que sabes que seran de tu edad mas o menos, por eso el limite de 28 a 45 mas o menos, en teoria solo de solteros, (asi si alguien te gusta, pues vas a por ella y luego lo que surga) pero un amigo mio conocio a otro que si sabia q tenia novia y el tio fue alli, que al final se lio con una amiga mia, que luego me conto que el chaval le habia dicho q lo estaba pasando mal con su novia, y fue alli a la fiesta a buscar que alguien lo consolara, que caradura tiene la peña




Pero apuntarse a las embestidas estás es gratis o hay que pagar en el club ese.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero apuntarse a las embestidas estás es gratis o hay que pagar en el club ese.



Te apuntas por 18 euros, entrada mas una copa y luego las copas en el local estaban a 14 euros


----------



## DorianWilde (13 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Somos de esa generación. Si lo pone dentro de 20 años serán 5 discos de Reggaeton.



No tiene por qué.. sin entrar a valorar su gusto musical, uno de los top five de mi hija, a la cual no he adoctrinado, lo juro, es OK computer, de Radiohead, lanzado 10 años antes de que ella naciera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te apuntas por 18 euros, entrada mas una copa y luego las copas en el local estaban a 14 euros




Hostia puta con las copas  cuando yo salía estaban a 8 euros.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Feb 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Acá le dejo mis dies!!! Excepto Japan, que no lo he escuchado, el resto muy buenos discos. Tenías que haber metido algo de los Nephilim para clavarlo y recordarme otras épocas



Sí, a los Nephilim también les pegaba mucho. Todavía los escucho bastante, los 3 primeros discos. Luego ya ni idea de lo que andan haciendo por ahí cada uno.

Pero bueno, dejo aquí "The Watchman"...debieron ser la leche esta gente en directo.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia puta con las copas  cuando yo salía estaban a 8 euros.



Pues tampoco han subido tanto, a ver que la copa no es de garrafon y tmb se paga mas el local pijo que otra cosa  

Bueno, esta noche tienes facil la tematica, hay superbowl en USA: los Bengals - Rams


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia puta con las copas  cuando yo salía estaban a 8 euros.



14 euros, precios de puticlub. Y te tocará invitar y tal...cuando quieras darte cuenta te has fundido 100-150 pavos. Ya puede estar animado el tema. Supongo que el precio prohibitivo y el límite de edad sirve para expulsar a los jóvenes aspirantes al título y que los viejos leones puedan rugir tranquilos por la sabana...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues tampoco han subido tanto, a ver que la copa no es de garrafon y tmb se paga mas el local pijo que otra cosa
> 
> Bueno, esta noche tienes facil la tematica, hay superbowl en USA: los Bengals - Rams




La.unica vez que puse la superbowl fue para rociar con la Cristina aguilera


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> 14 euros, precios de puticlub. Y te tocará invitar y tal...cuando quieras darte cuenta te has fundido 100-150 pavos. Ya puede estar animado el tema. Supongo que el precio prohibitivo y el límite de edad sirve para expulsar a los jóvenes aspirantes al título y que los viejos leones puedan rugir tranquilos por la sabana...



Gracias por hacer este hilo tan grande.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La.unica vez que puse la superbowl fue para rociar con la Cristina aguilera



A mí me ponía mazo en el vídeo Dirrty.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La.unica vez que puse la superbowl fue para rociar con la Cristina aguilera



Jajajaja pues esta noche actuan estos


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja pues esta noche actuan estos



Qué opináis de ese movimiento? 

Han envejecido muy mal.

Curiosamente, algunas de las canciones más emblemáticas del hir hoh son de la época pre-gangsta:

- Rappers delight.

- Me, myself and I


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

@xilebo que hay pasión de gavilanes el retorno hoy!!!!

Voy sacando las birras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Qué opináis de ese movimiento?
> 
> Han envejecido muy mal.
> 
> ...




Que mayores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

No caían ROCIADAS ni nada con esta:

 

Las charos comiéndose esta mierda para ver a los que serían futuras bandas latinas.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo que hay pasión de gavilanes el retorno hoy!!!!
> 
> Voy sacando las birras.



Jajajajaja lo que faltaba ya


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que mayores



Como la cancion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Hoy trocas tu con la entradilla y la invocación por tu escaqueo @xilebo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Bueno bueno que los gavilanes son mañana...
Pues nada dejaremos las ROCIADAS para mañana.


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Pues empezamos con la entradilla:

*¿Cuál es el tema sobre el que te avergüenza saber tan poco?
¿Cuál ha sido la caída más graciosa que has tenido?*

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Vamos allá con la invocación:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Joder la primera vez quedó el último y esta vez no salgo en las listas....están pidiendo a gritos un torneo de cultura paralelo


----------



## Suprimo (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja pues esta noche actuan estos



¿Stivi Güonder sigue vivo o qué?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Hacía años que no veía una serie, os voy a recomendar está que me está encantando, la intro ya lo dice todo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Que comiencen las ROCIADAS!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Supongo que en los 14 euros viene el derecho a rociamiento y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

Esta mujer también era Roci admirada en sus buenos años, y voy a dejar de desvirtuar el tema del hilo


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

La copa tmb te la sirven asi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La copa tmb te la sirven asi




Donde ponen la super? En vomistar?


----------



## xilebo (13 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde ponen la super? En vomistar?



*La final de la NFL se podrá seguir en directo en Movistar+,* en el canal #Vamos desde las 00:15. La previa arrancará a las 00:00 en Movistar+ Deportes. De la narración y comentarios se encargarán los especialistas Javier López, Moisés Molina, Rubén Ibeas y Álvaro Rodríguez.


----------



## atasco (13 Feb 2022)

hola buenas noche, que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *La final de la NFL se podrá seguir en directo en Movistar+,* en el canal #Vamos desde las 00:15. La previa arrancará a las 00:00 en Movistar+ Deportes. De la narración y comentarios se encargarán los especialistas Javier López, Moisés Molina, Rubén Ibeas y Álvaro Rodríguez.




Thanks por la info, te dejo a la ROCIADAS Spears en una actuación suya de hace años en la super:


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noche, que tal estais por aqui?



Buenas noches atasco, te gusta la superbowl ? esta noche hay partido


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

¿A qué hora empieza la Super Down esa? Quiero vivir el apasionante mvndo de ver cómo un reloc avanza 10 segundos despues de parones de minvtos


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

Los dos finalistas de la NFL quedaron 4º en sus ligas, esto es como una copa del rey tipo Bilbao - Valencia


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿A qué hora empieza la Super Down esa? Quiero vivir el apasionante mvndo de ver cómo un reloc avanza 10 segundos despues de parones de minvtos



Yo diria horas  el partido sobre las 00:30 en movistar


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria horas  el partido sobre las 00:30 en movistar



No conocía ningún deporte en el que se emitiera publicidac durante el propio juego sin mediar tiempos mvertos o descansos


----------



## FOYETE (14 Feb 2022)

Fucking putas!!?


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No conocía ningún deporte en el que se emitiera publicidac durante el propio juego sin mediar tiempos mvertos o descansos



Eso es verdad, son los yankees y sus costumbres tmb, este partido es especial pero por quien actua en el descanso, por la cantidad de comida basura que se come y luego gana uno


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Esta la roca dando un discurso en la superbowl


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí me ponía mazo en el vídeo Dirrty.



En esa época estaba guarra guarra.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta la roca dando un discurso en la superbowl
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 942801



Tampoco tiene nada de raro, es bien conocido que se dedicó a ello y que incluso hizo una serie potable








Ballers (Serie de TV) (2015)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Narra la vida de un grupo de jugadores de fútbol americano, algunos en activo y otros retirados, con Dwayne Johnson en el papel de Spencer Strasmore, un atleta ya retirado. El grupo se compone de ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Stivi Güonder sigue vivo o qué?



El de las gafas es Snoop Dog. Los otros dos ni idea.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Supongo que en los 14 euros viene el derecho a rociamiento y tal.



En una quedada de singles si no follas es porque no quieres. Todos van supersalidos y van específicamente a eso.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En una quedada de singles si no follas es porque no quieres.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El de las gafas es Snoop Dog. Los otros dos ni idea.



La cara de viego calbo que se le está quedando no tiene precio


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Pues el partido 8 min de juego ya y 0-0, pinta a prorroga y penaltys


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues el partido 8 min de juego ya y 0-0, pinta a prorroga y penaltys



Menos de 10 mins de juenjo en media hora, sí hoder, sí


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menos de 10 mins de juenjo en media hora, sí hoder, sí



Tremendo, lo estoy viendo por la NBC estadounidense y he visto mas anuncios que juego de la superbowl


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tremendo, lo estoy viendo por la NBC estadounidense y he visto mas anuncios que juego de la superbowl




Aquí no hay cheseleaders?


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tremendo, lo estoy viendo por la NBC estadounidense y he visto mas anuncios que juego de la superbowl



Lo grasioso es ver cómo anuncian cosas para auténticos fracasados


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí no hay cheseleaders?



Claro que hay, cada equipo tiene sus cheeseleaders


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Lo grasioso es ver cómo anuncian cosas para auténticos fracasados




Joder un día la temática debería ser cosas de la teletienda.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí no hay cheseleaders?



Se dice cheese


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder un día la temática debería ser cosas de la teletienda.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder un día la temática debería ser cosas de la teletienda.



O sobre los tarots de madrugada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

Algo que sí que deberían de aprender los subnormales de la pacoliga es que aquí la propia NFL te cuelga la jugada aunque no lo estés viendo


----------



## atasco (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches atasco, te gusta la superbowl ? esta noche hay partido



apuesto por toronto


----------



## atasco (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo diria horas  el partido sobre las 00:30 en movistar



nah me acabo de tomar unos 15 trankimazines y 3 o 4 rivotriles a ver si me sobo


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí, a los Nephilim también les pegaba mucho. Todavía los escucho bastante, los 3 primeros discos. Luego ya ni idea de lo que andan haciendo por ahí cada uno.
> 
> Pero bueno, dejo aquí "The Watchman"...debieron ser la leche esta gente en directo.



Los vi hace años. Gran concierto, con muy buen show. Mi preferida:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Veamos que nos depara el nuevo día.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> apuesto por toronto



Toronto entero  

Buenos dias!


----------



## melf (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hacía años que no veía una serie, os voy a recomendar está que me está encantando, la intro ya lo dice todo:



Me esta gustando, pero despues de la pelicula esperaba algo mas. El tio esta resultando un poco moñas.


----------



## atasco (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Toronto entero
> 
> Buenos dias!



buenos dias pa ti tambien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Me esta gustando, pero despues de la pelicula esperaba algo mas. El tio esta resultando un poco moñas.




Yo voy por el cuarto capítulo y desde el tercero es verdad que es más blandita y tal.
Pero teniendo en cuenta el percal, está bastante bien, creo que el personaje ese de su amigo en cuanto que se quita la máscara pierde toda la gracia, pero en general me río bastante, la intro ya es una de las mejores realizadas para una serie y como nota final la rubia es altamente rociable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 14 euros una copa, precio ibicenco. Casi sale más a cuenta hacer botellón con los colegas en el polígono Marconi, donde también conoces a mujeres e ya.




El Marconi que es? Una discoteca de moda tambien

A esos precios solo pago la primera de la entrada y me llevo una petaca.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casi todos elegís o elegimos discos rockeros por lo que parece.



Eres muy rockero.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El Marconi que es? Una discoteca de moda tambien
> 
> A esos precios solo pago la primera de la entrada y me llevo una petaca.



Es una colonia de madrid, donde vas con tu coche y te hacen una limpieza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es una colonia de madrid, donde vas con tu coche y te hacen una limpieza



Pues eso una discoteca no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Eres muy rockero.




Cuidado, ya no estás bajo mi protección y amparo.
A partir de aquí estás solo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me encanta cuando el hámster habla solo mirándose al espejo en el que ve reflejado un pájaro.




Veo pequeños brotes de insurrección de la guerrilla desetabilizadora de los reformistas....


@Epsilon69 vas a ver esta noche "pasión de gavilanes el regreso" , me consta que @xilebo @Sick Sad World y @Pajarotto realizarán un seguimiento pormenorizado del capítulo


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues eso una discoteca no?



No  en una discoteca, puedes pagarle copas a una tia y al final de la noche te comes los mocos  no hace mucho estaba con unos amigos, y habia dos tias cubanas en una mesa con su copa y cachimba, y va un amigo se acerca a ellas, y lo primero que le dice para estar aqui solo con nosotras nos tiene que invitar a dos cervezas, mira como esta el nivel ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No  en una discoteca, puedes pagarle copas a una tia y al final de la noche te comes los mocos  no hace mucho estaba con unos amigos, y habia dos tias cubanas en una mesa con su copa y cachimba, y va un amigo se acerca a ellas, y lo primero que le dice para estar aqui solo con nosotras nos tiene que invitar a dos cervezas, mira como esta el nivel ya




Pues me quedo mejor con la modalidad hostal conchita.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues me quedo mejor con la modalidad hostal conchita.



Mucho mas rentable y acabas hasta ahorrando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Venga vamos allá con la entradilla y cambio de tematica, hoy no he recibido propuestas así que la cosa queda en "Top 5 mejores series de la historia para ti", por la razón que sea, adolescencia, descubrimiento o lo que queráis.

*Veias pasión de gavilanes en secreto?

te gustaba rociar con con las gavilanas?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, comienzan las noches en burbuja...

por cierto, el ministro de exteriores y relaciones con otros foros debe contactar con @Edge2 para formalizar la entrevista.

invoco:*


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Feb 2022)

Pues yo no ví Pasión de Gavilanes. Lo que todo el mundo se ponía cuando éramos pequeños era Los Serrano.

La verdad es que la serie cogía lo más chusco de la sociedad española. Fue hija de su tiempo.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga vamos allá con la entradilla y cambio de tematica, hoy no he recibido propuestas así que la cosa queda en "Top 5 mejores series de la historia para ti", por la razón que sea, adolescencia, descubrimiento o lo que queráis.
> 
> *Veias pasión de gavilanes en secreto?
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga vamos allá con la entradilla y cambio de tematica, hoy no he recibido propuestas así que la cosa queda en "Top 5 mejores series de la historia para ti", por la razón que sea, adolescencia, descubrimiento o lo que queráis.
> 
> *Veias pasión de gavilanes en secreto?
> 
> ...



La entrevista con edge va a ser mas larga que un parto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La entrevista con edge va a ser mas larga que un parto



Todo está en tus manos ministro de exteriores y relaciones con otros foros.


----------



## Edge2 (14 Feb 2022)

Que no puedo yo, me voy a la cama ya...


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (14 Feb 2022)

Bonanza. Qué buena era Bonanza.

Y autopista hacia el cielo... y todo lo de Michael Landon.

Ahora está en el cielo, cantándole al señor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que no puedo yo, me voy a la cama ya...




La obra que se está alargando mucho unido a los exámenes....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Bonanza. Qué buena era Bonanza.
> 
> Y autopista hacia el cielo... y todo lo de Michael Landon





Claro y la casa de la pradera y el Netflix turco por 4 euros....


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Feb 2022)

Venga, un vídeo chorra de lo más mítico dea interneh.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Feb 2022)

José "El tirantes". El último bandolero que ha dado España.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No  en una discoteca, puedes pagarle copas a una tia y al final de la noche te comes los mocos  no hace mucho estaba con unos amigos, y habia dos tias cubanas en una mesa con su copa y cachimba, y va un amigo se acerca a ellas, y lo primero que le dice para estar aqui solo con nosotras nos tiene que invitar a dos cervezas, mira como esta el nivel ya



Deja de ir a pvticlucs, primer aviso


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Escondidos en Brujas, no?
Muy divertida esa peli...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Venga, un vídeo chorra de lo más mítico dea interneh.




Este es un robot.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Escondidos en Brujas, no?
> Muy divertida esa peli...



A mí me encanta, es de esas junto a siete psicópatas y four lions con un estilo del hunos muy característico.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Deja de ir a pvticlucs, primer aviso



Que no son, son discotecas normales  

A ver las series que me encantaron:

Friends
Equipo A
Principe de bel air
Salvados por la campana
Bola de dragon


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mí me encanta, es de esas junto a siete psicópatas y four lions con un estilo del hunos muy característico.



Four Lions es muy peculiar, la otra no la conozco...queda apuntada.

Ahora no me acuerdo del nombre del forero que vomita cuando alguien dice "me encanta", Popsnaggle o algo así...me descojono mucho cuando se rebota por eso...te mandaría ponerte un tutú... 

@Profesor.Poopsnagle


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Four Lions es muy peculiar, la otra no la conozco...queda apuntada.




Pues es prácticamente el mismo equipo que en escondidos en Brujas:


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que no son, son discotecas normales



Eso es lo que dicen todos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Eso es lo que dicen todos




Yo también opino que @xilebo acude a orgias grupales.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo también opino que @xilebo acude a orgias grupales.



Ya que la cosa hoy va de series


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Mi top 5:

Twin peaks.

Breaking bad.

Dragon ball.


Expediente x.


Y si no se jode meto el pacificador   como quinta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya que la cosa hoy va de series




No quiero saber qué es esto ni quién es la Charo de abajo a la derecha que resalta sobre el resto y diría que tiene el rol de madame.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi top 5:
> 
> Twin peaks.
> 
> ...



Que opina usted de la ""tercera temporada"" de Twin Peaks?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Que opina usted de la ""tercera temporada"" de Twin Peaks?




Pues fíjate que no la he visto, no sé si porque me resisto a ello o porque no quiero empañar la original, tenía previsto darle una vuelta en verano si hay tiempo.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No quiero saber qué es esto ni quién es la Charo de abajo a la derecha que resalta sobre el resto y diría que tiene el rol de madame.



La serie iba de mañacos alfotas que bebían zumitos 







Fue muy comentada hace 20 años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

En esta serie es cuando un caluroso verano conocí a la jenni, lo primero que observé es su voluptuosa delantera, en aquel momento entendí dos cosas, que tenía que rociar y que ella sería una estrella...
Después echaban una de unos policías ciclistas o no se que mierdas


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ya que la cosa hoy va de series



Eso si que parece una orgia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La serie iba de mañacos alfotas que bebían zumitos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deseo un informe completo, más datos.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues fíjate que no la he visto, no sé si porque me resisto a ello o porque no quiero empañar la original, tenía previsto darle una vuelta en verano si hay tiempo.



Entonces es que eres un verdadero fan. Yo tampoco he visto ese PEDAZO DE MIERDA IMPRESIONANTE ni tengo interés alguno.

Twin peaks para mi tb es la top 1.


----------



## Pajarotto (14 Feb 2022)

Sólo existen 2 temporas. DOS. DOS NOMÁS.


----------



## xilebo (14 Feb 2022)

Viendo solo la portada, tiene pinta que es justo el resumen que has dicho


----------



## Suprimo (14 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso si que parece una orgia











Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deseo un informe completo, más datos.



Claro, ahora abro el Word


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Claro, ahora abro el Word




Pero que cojones 

Insisto, de donde obtienes este material, como conocías este material, tenemos muchas preguntas para ti.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Entonces es que eres un verdadero fan. Yo tampoco he visto ese PEDAZO DE MIERDA IMPRESIONANTE ni tengo interés alguno.
> 
> Twin peaks para mi tb es la top 1.




En realidad la serie en la segunda temporada ya empezaba a irse al garage, la pararon a tiempo.


----------



## Suprimo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero que cojones
> 
> Insisto, de donde obtienes este material, como conocías este material, tenemos muchas preguntas para ti.



Las usaba para aprender inglés seño

De esa época y que se me metió hasta el fondo la que más lo hizo fue Nip/Tuck, que literalmente llegó a ir la trama de pvtas de narco polioperadas en la primera temporada, concretamente le metían droja en las prótesis


----------



## Toallin (15 Feb 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil tito Toallin ya ha visitado tu hilo.

Ya puedes morir tranquilo.


----------



## atasco (15 Feb 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui?



Buenas noches atasco, bien por aqui, cansado ya del dia. Q tal fue tu dia?


----------



## atasco (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches atasco, bien por aqui, cansado ya del dia. Q tal fue tu dia?



pues me desperte alas 9 de la mañana la ansiedad me estaba pegando fuerte me tome 10 trankis y 4 rivotriles, y me entro sueño y me fui ala cama hasta ahora


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Feb 2022)

McGiver no estaba mal.

Y series del tipo de la cripta. 

La primera temporada de Norte y Sur.

La de Poldark, que la tengo en DVD...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!.

Veamos que nos depara el día...y como de lujuriosa a sido esta noche en este hilo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> McGiver no estaba mal.
> 
> Y series del tipo de la cripta.
> 
> ...




Tienes más años que Florinda chico   

Algunas series qué nombras las emitían cuando yo ni tan siquiera podía entenderlas por lo pequeño que era.

Norte y Sur recuerdo su intro, las de la cripta son muy míticas y poldark no se lo que es.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil tito Toallin ya ha visitado tu hilo.
> 
> Ya puedes morir tranquilo.




No parece lo más sensato copiar la estrategia del enemigo....

Espero que gracias a que has visitado mi hilo puedas tener más repercusión en el foro y consigas algún multipagina, el otro día @Pajarotto ya te dejé una lista de normas sobre cómo triunfar.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No parece lo más sensato copiar la estrategia del enemigo....
> 
> Espero que gracias a que has visitado mi hilo puedas tener más repercusión en el foro y consigas algún multipagina, el otro día @Pajarotto ya te dejé una lista de normas sobre cómo triunfar.



Muchas gracias, sintigo no hubiera conseguido multipáginas nunca. He logrado la meta de mi vida gracias a tu inestimable ayuda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Muchas gracias, sintigo no hubiera conseguido multipáginas nunca. He logrado la meta de mi vida gracias a tu inestimable ayuda.




Ese es el espíritu compañero!!!
Y recuerda, pasión de gavilanes 2, estreno mañana a las 22:00 horas en telecirco.
Cobertura mundial desde burbuja.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En realidad la serie en la segunda temporada ya empezaba a irse al garage, la pararon a tiempo.



Si tiene una parte central un poco floja pero remonta con Windom Earle. Y el final es per-fec-to.


----------



## Ethan20 (15 Feb 2022)

1-Pasion de gavilanes
2-Cristal
3_Los ricos tambien lloran
4-Topacio
5-Yo soy Betty la fea


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

De hecho hasta la película de fire walk with me la encuentro innecesaria y que no aporta una mierda. Es una peli que la veo muy impostada. Es mejor dejar en la imaginación lo que pasó aquella noche del asesinato. Si te lo muestran es bajonazo porque lo que tenías en mente es 1000 veces mejor. Y lo puta que era Laura Palmer no le interesaba a nadie.

Twin Peaks siempre será esas 2 temporadas y FIN.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Si tiene una parte central un poco floja pero remonta con Windom Earle. Y el final es per-fec-to.




En cualquier caso dura lo que debe durar, si te das cuenta otra que casi se va al traste es braking bad , que es excelente pero le sobra una temporada también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 944330
> Ver archivo adjunto 944331
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 944332


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En cualquier caso dura lo que debe durar, si te das cuenta otra que casi se va al traste es braking bad , que es excelente pero le sobra una temporada también.



Le sobra como mínimo toda la segunda temporada y la primera mitad de la tercera que son un tostón que no aporta nada.


----------



## Pajarotto (15 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 944330
> Ver archivo adjunto 944331
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 944332



Está claro que sinmigo no habría Obiwanchernobil, he sido una influencia básica en ese forero. Su role model foril definitivo. La dirección correcta en la que mirar cuando se encuentra perdido, el farolillo en la noche que guía su camino, el desfiladero del abismo o pathfinder que le conduce a la cima de la montaña, el....


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ... cuando yo ni tan siquiera podía entenderlas por lo pequeño que era.
> 
> Norte y Sur recuerdo su intro, las de la cripta son muy míticas y poldark no se lo que es.











FilmAffinity


Leer críticas de Poldark (Serie de TV), dirigida por Edward Bazalgette. Año: 2015. Consulta críticas de usuarios y opiniones sobre Poldark (Serie de TV), y lee lo que opinó la crítica tanto profesional como de usuarios de Poldark (Serie de TV)




www.filmaffinity.com





Gostaréis.

Son mejores las novelas. Son 12 pero con que leáis 8 ya vale.

No entiendo por qué no ha sido más difundida en España.


----------



## melf (15 Feb 2022)

Sin orden

Breaking bad

True blood

El misterio de Salem's Lot

Hermanos de sangre

Mujeres desesperadas

Meteria Evil pero todavia no ha terminado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Está claro que sinmigo no habría Obiwanchernobil, he sido una influencia básica en ese forero. Su role model foril definitivo. La dirección correcta en la que mirar cuando se encuentra perdido, el farolillo en la noche que guía su camino, el desfiladero del abismo o pathfinder que le conduce a la cima de la montaña, el....




Veo que últimamente multiplicas tus apariciones en guardería, parece que quieres tener opciones en la gala de los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"...

De momento me mantengo en las sombras, pero pronto empezare a mover los hilos...

Por cierto espero que después del incidente con @SNB Superstar te dieses cuenta que @Tails no caerria en tus garras para ser manipulado.
La balanza está del lado reformista...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Sin orden
> 
> Breaking bad
> 
> ...



Nunca he visto true Blood y mira que es famosa.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *1. DINASTÍA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Miticas series todas esas


----------



## escalador (15 Feb 2022)

Me gustaría aportar algo pero puede que no haya llegado a ver ni 5 series en toda mi vida 
Dinastia y Falcon Crest las he visto (no enteras) y me ENCANTAN. Lujo, maldad, buen vestuario, buenos coches, intrigas, ahí se pueden obtener grandes referentes para la vida. Y poco más... alguna española tb he visto alguna temporada de anhqv y lqsa ya de mayor y bueno....

Tb vi esta serie española de niño pero ya ni me acuerdo qué tal era supongo que cutre, pero pa 1 que vi la pongo:


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Está claro que sinmigo no habría Obiwanchernobil, he sido una influencia básica en ese forero. Su role model foril definitivo. La dirección correcta en la que mirar cuando se encuentra perdido, el farolillo en la noche que guía su camino, el desfiladero del abismo o pathfinder que le conduce a la cima de la montaña, el....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> El misterio de Salem's Lot



Esto se nos quedó grabado fuego...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Feb 2022)

"Chocky"
La cortinilla de la BBC, la sintonía, el tetraedro girando...religiosamente...


"Jovenes Policías" (21 Jump Street)
La echaban en La 2 y nada, pues que la veía. Me acuerdo cuando salió Eduardo Manostijeras, que ya conocía a Johnny Depp. Sí me sorprendió al ver que salía en Pesadilla en Elm Street


"La maldición de Hill House"
Excepcional, pero la gente la encuentra aburrida, no sé...

"Los Hombres de Harrelson"
La mejor sintonía de la puta historia...


"Johnny y sus amigos" (Kimagure Orange Road)
Me enganchó esta mierda, que le voy a hacer...


----------



## Elmachacante (15 Feb 2022)

Los soprano
Juego de Tronos
Lost
Dexter
True Detective


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 944330
> Ver archivo adjunto 944331
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 944332



Los has pillado. Y Toallín no sé si es Helena Bonham o Meat Loaf.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Feb 2022)

Elmachacante dijo:


> Los soprano
> Juego de Tronos
> Lost
> Dexter
> True Detective



Expediente X
House
Dexter
Cold Case
CSI


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Feb 2022)

Por este orden:

- Roma Criminal.

- Mad men.

- Breaking bad.

- Daredevil.

- Juego de tronos.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Feb 2022)

*Escritores como Miguel de Cervantes o Fiodor Dostoievsky han creado obras auténticamente mastodónticas.*

Libros larguísimos, con reflexiones únicas y un afán por llevar la lengua hasta niveles que nadie ha alcanzado en ningún momento. Hacer un español, un inglés o un ruso tan tan perfecto, tan localista y a la vez universal, que pocos se atreven a traducirlo a otras lenguas. Ese es el asunto: cómo traduces el Quijote? Qué lee exactamente un japonés cuando lee a Miguel de Cervantes en su idioma?

Curioso es también el tema de los personajes: empiezan esbozando un carácter, con sus momentos álgidos, sus arcos, su manías y sus relaciones interpersonales, para qué exactamente? El personaje que termina devorando a su propio autor, que se vuelve un gigante, que saca lo más bajo del artista.

Si ya de por si el lector tiene todo un desafío por delante, no me quiero imaginar al escritor, que se puede dejar AÑOS (incluso toda su juventud) en una empresa tan ambiciosa.

*Si a mí, como lector, un libro en concreto me ha emocionado y me han puesto a prueba, como será el proceso para el que escribe la obra?*


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Feb 2022)

@escalador , cuéntanos experiencias de El Camino. Bien ahora de sopetón saltandote la temática, o bien cuando el jáster tenga a bien que se dedique una noche al jacobeo.


----------



## Cimoc (15 Feb 2022)

The Wire
Los Soprano
Better Call Saul
Breakinq Bad
Juego de Tronos.

Y otras cinco de regalo:

Mad Men
Carnivale
True Detective
The shield
Deadwood


----------



## Drogoprofe (15 Feb 2022)

Fargo
True detective 1
Spartacus 
Banshee
Skailer puta

No necesariamente en ese orden


----------



## Javito68 (15 Feb 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te pierdes nada. Aunque si te gustan las mierdas para mujeres y adolescentes igual te gusta.



¿No sale la rubia cañón esa que sale en Daredevil? Es la misma, sí.
Pues eso es lo que se pierde.

Está tremenda en Daredevil, así que de vampira supongo que pufff...


----------



## escalador (15 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @escalador , cuéntanos experiencias de El Camino. Bien ahora de sopetón saltandote la temática, o bien cuando el jáster tenga a bien que se dedique una noche al jacobeo.



Así, a pelo. Cada vez que recuerdo El Camino De Santiago me emociono. De hecho escribí un diario mientras lo hacía y no lo he vuelto a abrir desde que escribí la última página. Venga, una experiencia a bote pronto:

Llegamos a Puente la Reina y yo iba con un amigo que conocí durante el Camino, ya que aunque en un principio decidí ir solo luego mola porque haces amistad.

Cuando estábamos al albergue a punto de acostarnos, nos encontramos fuera en la calle una señora navarra vieja escuela de puta madre de 70 y muchos años que estaba haciendo el Camino del revés, es decir desde Santiago hasta Francia, con su perro.

Resulta que llegó tardísimo, cerca de las 23:00 y estaba todo cerrado y la señora pidió entrar a dormir al albergue porque sino dormiría en la calle ya que quedaban camas libres. Pues no la dejaron porque iba con perro. Ni siquiera en el suelo del albergue para no pasar frío en la calle.

Pero lo fuerte y revelador viene ahora:

Todos los peregrinos del albergue se solidárizaron con el perro. Que qué bueno es y qué limpio está, que cómo va a dormir un perro en la calle, menuda crueldad, etc. Incluso le dieron de cenar unos macarrones en un plato que le sobraron a una peregrina, etc.

Mi amigo y yo flipando, nadie se acordaba de que la señora se iba a quedar en la calle. Todos a una con el perro. La señora: por qué no me dejáis entrar??? QUE YO TAMBIÉN SOY HIJA DE DIOS!

Total, que yo robé una cena de algún peregrino que había en la nevera y se la di a la mujer. Y mi amigo dijo que si la señora se quedaba a dormir al raso en la calle él tb se quedaba con ella. Total que dormirmos en la calle nosotros 2 con la señora sobre una esterilla los 3.
Ahí me di cuenta de la mierda de sociedad que tenemos.

Siento haber explicado algo tan desagradable, pero es lo primero que me he acordado.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por este orden:
> 
> - Roma Criminal.
> 
> ...



Tu que tienes 15 años? se supone que era series de nuestra adolescencia, para ver ya juego de tronos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, hoy podría ser la noche del mamadou....pero no nos dejemos llevar.

Vamos con la entradilla:

Crees que los mamadous son seres superiores?

Crees que los mamadous dominarán el planeta?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Hoy las 5 películas que marcaron tu vida y el porqué guapetones.

Vamos invocando:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, hoy podría ser la noche del mamadou....pero no nos dejemos llevar.
> 
> Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Como va tu entrevista ? la estan maquillando ?


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como va tu entrevista ? la estan maquillando ?



Yo no soy noticia, solo un humilde trolecillo que busca su dosis de dopamina...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo no soy noticia, solo un humilde trolecillo que busca su dosis de dopamina...




Esta de obras en la casa y con los exámenes...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 Feb 2022)

Uy es que a mí hablar de cosas de negros mamadous como que no me llama la atención, si en lugar de eso fueran negras pues bueno ya se podría ir viendo...


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta de obras en la casa y con los exámenes...



Me estoy recuperando...


----------



## vagodesigner (15 Feb 2022)

Braveheart 
Apocalypto
Gladiator
El cid (la vieja) 
Viven 




Así a bote pronto


----------



## melf (15 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No te pierdes nada. Aunque si te gustan las mierdas para mujeres y adolescentes igual te gusta.



 

No soy mujer ni adolescente y me parece buenisima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Braveheart
> Apocalypto
> Gladiator
> El cid (la vieja)
> ...



La de viven el telefilme ese que estaba en los videoclub en dos VHS?.

Los que se estrellan en la nieve y juegan a los médicos?.


----------



## vagodesigner (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La de viven el telefilme ese que estaba en los videoclub en dos VHS?.
> 
> Los que se estrellan en la nieve y juegan a los médicos?.



Yes 
Fue un hecho real.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> No soy mujer ni adolescente y me parece buenisima.



De que películas habláis?.


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Me estoy recuperando...



Reforma del baño ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Yes
> Fue un hecho real.



Si y Terminator también está basada en echos reales.


----------



## Edge2 (15 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Reforma del baño ?



He cambiado 2 baños y el comedor, suelo pintura y muebles. Me ha halludado mi vecino. He acabado derroido completamente...


----------



## vagodesigner (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si y Terminator también está basada en echos reales.



Cómeme la polla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

Venga vamos:


Terminator 2.

Alien el octavo pasajero.

Blade Runner. 


El cuervo.

El protegido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Cómeme la polla.




    

Joder cómo estamos todos esta noche.


----------



## vagodesigner (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder cómo estamos todos esta noche.



Sin acritud.
Me voy a sobar.


----------



## Vorsicht (15 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mítico que marcará un antes y un después en este nuestro foro.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tú lo díceses!!??


----------



## xilebo (15 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder cómo estamos todos esta noche.



Madridista seguro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Feb 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Sin acritud.
> Me voy a sobar.




Buenas noches


----------



## Suprimo (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Vorsicht (16 Feb 2022)

Mis pelis faboritas:

Los bingueros
Los energéticos
English Streapse
La Lola nos lleva al huerto
Los liantes

Cualquiera del excelso Antonio Ozores!!!


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (16 Feb 2022)

A mí hay demasiadas películas que me encantan como para elegir sólo cinco.
Siempre me ha compensado la capacidad de la gente para tener una película favorita de todas las que han visto en su vida.


----------



## melf (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De que películas habláis?.



True blood


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



La del oso es cojonuda.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (16 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ME VOY A LA CAMA.
> 
> Prepara un güen havogado jáster o ruega el indulto de Sicky.



Son adorables joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Son adorables joder.



Los cabrones solo viven dos años.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los cabrones solo viven dos años.



Y por esto entre otras cosas más mundanas es por lo que nunca he tenido mascotas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sip. Incluso los perros que viven 15. Yo tuve dos y se murieron las dos en dos semanas.





Joder que putada uno detrás de otro?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Así es, necesitamos más charoaudios!!!


----------



## HDR (16 Feb 2022)

1- The Godfather 
2- Ben-Hur
3- Saga LOTR
4- Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
5- Camino a la perdición


----------



## Genomito (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Sip. Se murió la más vieja, que ya iba arrastrando problemas, y a las dos semanas nos encontramos a la otra también muerta.



Pero la otra estaba mala o es que le dio pena o algo.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (16 Feb 2022)

1



2

Rocky 4




3

Troya ( por poner una épica delas cientos )



4


( Obra de arte de su majestad. Mel Gibson )

5



En esta última también podría ir la de Tom Hanks sueños de libertad pero me decidí por esta .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder en la pasión de Cristo de crío me acojonaba muchísimo cuando aparece cierto personaje


----------



## melf (16 Feb 2022)

Tomates verdes fritos

Uno de los nuestros

Cadena perpetua

Erase una vez en America

La Cruz de Hierro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

melf dijo:


> Tomates verdes fritos
> 
> Uno de los nuestros
> 
> ...




Que famosa era tomates verdes fritos en los videoclubs de los 90.

Érase una vez en América es soberbia, cadena perpetua nunca me ha gustado.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que famosa era tomates verdes fritos en los videoclubs de los 90.
> 
> Érase una vez en América es soberbia, cadena perpetua nunca me ha gustado.



Hoy no dijiste: buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy no dijiste: buenos dias gañanes !




Hostia tu es verdad, eso es por lo del Madrid ayer


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>




No puedo con ET, lo siento, saca el lado ñoño de spielberg que es el que menos me gusta, las demás todas buenísimas, las ROCIADAS con la del cartero fueron gloriosas.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No puedo con ET, lo siento, saca el lado ñoño de spielberg que es el que menos me gusta, las demás todas buenísimas, las ROCIADAS con la del cartero fueron gloriosas.



Son pelis que me influyeron de pequeño, que es cuando estamos mucho más receptivos. A día de hoy está claro que pelis que me tocaron la patata como ET o Los Gremlins, pues no es lo mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Si nos ponemos moñas, creiq iensiendo más pequeño, lo que conocemos como chavalin de verdad me quedaría con estos título:

El señor de las bestias 2.

La historia interminable.

Exploradores.

Una pandilla alucinante.

Los goonies.


Perdidos en la gran ciudad.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


>



Coincido contigo en todas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tenía 13 años y estaba malita (mi madre jamás la llevó al veterinario), y al quedarse sola pues supongo que se dejó ir.




Joder se pueden morir de pena única y exclusivamente sin nada físico?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hay personas también que se mueren de pena. Piensa que la segunda cuando llegó ya estaba la otra y pasó 13 años con ella.




Si, pero lo que me refiero es que por ejemplo tener tristeza no te causa la muerte, lo que te causa la muerte es lo que hagas a raíz de esa tristeza. En humanos ya sabemos lo que puede ocurrir, pero un perro no decide morirse, no sé si me estoy liando mucho.


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, pero lo que me refiero es que por ejemplo tener tristeza no te causa la muerte, lo que te causa la muerte es lo que hagas a raíz de esa tristeza. En humanos ya sabemos lo que puede ocurrir, pero un perro no decide morirse, no sé si me estoy liando mucho.



Pero los perros tmb tienen sentimientos y saben cuando alguien les da cariño o los maltrata, y entre ellos la tristeza o pena creo que tmb pueden llegar a tener


----------



## escalador (16 Feb 2022)

Uy nena, has sentido el África ? Más concretamente el Sahara o el Atlas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero los perros tmb tienen sentimientos y saben cuando alguien les da cariño o los maltrata, y entre ellos la tristeza o pena creo que tmb pueden llegar a tener




Si si, si eso lo tengo claro, además son animales muy sensitivos y tal.
Pero morirse...no se, por eso mi curiosidad, un humano con depresión puede llegar a lo que todos sabemos o de forma indirecta joderse la salud por obesidad o cosa así.

Pero un perro?. Cuál es el proceso.


----------



## escalador (16 Feb 2022)

Ahí va mi top:

6. Dersu Uzala


5. Nightcrawler


4. Fuerzas ocultas


3. Raza


2. Espartaco


1. Gattaca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ahí va mi top:
> 
> 6. Dersu Uzala
> 
> ...




Joder nighcrawler como se la ninguneo en los Óscar y es cojonuda.
La 6 es una obra maestra.
Gatacca la recuerdo que salí en otra época con una también de ciencia ficción que salía la Foster, no recuerdo su título, también por aquellos años es la adaptación de esfera creo.
Eran buenos años para el cine de género.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder nighcrawler como se la ninguneo en los Óscar y es cojonuda.
> La 6 es una obra maestra.
> Gatacca la recuerdo que salí en otra época con una también de ciencia ficción que salía la Foster, no recuerdo su título, también por aquellos años es la adaptación de esfera creo.
> Eran buenos años para el cine de género.



Contact... es una adaptación de la novela de Carl Sagan (en referencia a lo que dices sobre Jodie Foster)
Gattaca es tremenda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

sinosuke dijo:


> Pillo sitio en hilo mítico que marcará un antes y un después en este nuestro foro.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder en la primera página  
Fuistes un visionario @sinosuke


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Contact... es una adaptación de la novela de Carl Sagan (en referencia a lo que dices sobre Jodie Foster)
> Gattaca es tremenda.




Eso es gracias @El Juani , era Contact, gattaca la recuerdo menos haber si la vuelvo a ver, pero guardo buen recuerdo de ambas.

Esfera creo que era una adaptación de una película del creador de los dinosaurios de spielberg, después el Anderson hizo una parecida, horizonte final.

Por cierto sin salir del género recomiendo pandorum.


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso es gracias @El Juani , era Contact, gattaca la recuerdo menos haber si la vuelvo a ver, pero guardo buen recuerdo de ambas.
> 
> Esfera creo que era una adaptación de una película del creador de los dinosaurios de spielberg, después el Anderson hizo una parecida, horizonte final.
> 
> Por cierto sin salir del género recomiendo pandorum.



Esfera no está mal... entretenida. Y también se trata de una adaptación de una novela de Michael Crichton, al igual que Parque Jurásico, es más, escribió las dos novelas consecutivas, en el 87 la de Esfera y después en el 90 la de Parque Jurásico. Un escritor también interesante, médico y con una visión muy científica sobre asuntos no tan ligados a ese mundo de la ciencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Esfera no está mal... entretenida. Y también se trata de una adaptación de una novela de Michael Crichton, al igual que Parque Jurásico, es más, escribió las dos novelas consecutivas, en el 87 la de Esfera y después en el 90 la de Parque Jurásico. Un escritor también interesante, médico y con una visión muy científica sobre asuntos no tan ligados a ese mundo de la ciencia.




El jo fruta gano más con el libro que spielberg con la película.

De un libro suyo también hicieron "congo" de un gorila que hablaba o no se que mierdas  
La vi en el cine de crío


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El jo fruta gano más con el libro que spielberg con la película.
> 
> De un libro suyo también hicieron "congo" de un gorila que hablaba o no se que mierdas
> La vi en el cine de crío



El cabronazo vendía libros como si fueran gominolas. Murió creo que de cáncer hace ya algunos años y realmente a día de hoy me imagino que se seguirán vendiendo sus libros, pero en los años 80 y 90 era increíble, en listas de Bestsellers del New York Times y mano a mano con Stephen King y demás...


----------



## xilebo (16 Feb 2022)

El presidente esta noche nos abandona por las gavilanes, ha ido a por papel y boli, no se para que


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El presidente esta noche nos abandona por las gavilanes, ha ido a por papel y boli, no se para que




Te nombró presidente, quedas al mando de este nuestro hilo


----------



## El Juani (16 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El presidente esta noche nos abandona por las gavilanes, ha ido a por papel y boli, no se para que



Se va a hacer una cerbatana con el boli bic y pelotillas de papel para rememorar cuando se echaba Pasión de Gavilanes en danpena 3


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Se va a hacer una cerbatana con el boli bic y pelotillas de papel para rememorar cuando se echaba Pasión de Gavilanes en danpena 3




Cabrones


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cabrones



Te estoy vigilando. El partido reformista no se achantará con tus tretas para buscar un pacto con @Tails. Aún estás a tiempo para una tregua.

Te dejo un item que te asegurará un 35% de éxito en el multipagina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Feb 2022)

Menudo presidente en funciones hemos dejado 
Me descuido y ya esta @Pajarotto realizando un sucio y vil ataque al partido reformista.

Vamos con la entradilla:

Crea que los latín King son un grupo de rock?.

Y los ñetas un grupo cultural?...

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Seguimos con esta temática mientras prorponeis otra.


Invocamos:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.



EN PROCESO DE ENTRAR EN EL CLUB NOCTURNOS Y AL PARTIDO REFORMISTA:

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Dentro de su estilo, os debo confesar que me gustaba de crío:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Menudos montones de mierda que nos tragamos a finales de los 80 y principios de los 90, pero éramos jóvenes...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.
Parece que el experimento de pasionde gavilanes ayer paralizó este nuestro hilo

Espero propuestas de temáticas señores nocturnos, ale buen día!.


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> Parece que el experimento de pasionde gavilanes ayer paralizó este nuestro hilo
> 
> Espero propuestas de temáticas señores nocturnos, ale buen día!.



Buenos dias! Me quede frito anoche y Pajarotto ataco con sus patas, lo siento mucho, me he equivocado, no volvera a ocurrir


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias! Me quede frito anoche y Pajarotto ataco con sus patas, lo siento mucho, me he equivocado, no volvera a ocurrir


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Voy a cambiar a 5 marcas o logos que hayan sido importantes en tu vida, que te traigan recuerdos o con los que asocies cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 946897
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 946898
> ...




Joder solo conozco liberto y los condones, los otros no se que es.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Te estoy vigilando. El partido reformista no se achantará con tus tretas para buscar un pacto con @Tails. Aún estás a tiempo para una tregua.
> 
> Te dejo un item que te asegurará un 35% de éxito en el multipagina.



Qué puto vicio tienen los perros.


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La vida es algo más que dar vueltas en una rueda en la jaula, pequeño jáster.
> 
> Si @xilebo no te explicado en qué consiste la vida, yo estoy encantando de explicártelo.



Adelante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> **************A LAS 23.00 EN EXCLUSIVAS EPSILON69**********************


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



La noche promete


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La noche promete




Sip, está a tope últimamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Que coño es Charmed?


----------



## escalador (17 Feb 2022)

(Todos tenemos un pasado)


----------



## escalador (17 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No hay de qué avergonzarse. Yo voté a Aznar y a Esperanza Aguirre en muchísimas elecciones generales y autonómicas porque me parecían lo mejor de la política española. Hasta que llegó Rojohoy el Rajao convertido en 2008 en México a la masonería y destrozó a la derecha española.
> 
> FraCasado, poseído por el espíritu de Rajao, va por el mismo camino de cargarse al PP.
> 
> En España ya no queda derecha, ni siquiera VOX.



No la hay, no. Por qué todo el espectro político ENTERO se empeña en moverse hacia la izquierda?


----------



## escalador (17 Feb 2022)

Viendo esos logos se te imagina tal que así:


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

Vamos con la entradilla:

*Estás cansado de los que vienen de amigos y solo quieren rellenarte el agujero?

Echas doble cierre en la puerta de tu casa cuando estás dentro?*

Prepara palomitas, ponte cómodo y disfruta. Comienzan Las noches de Burbuja.

@xilebo @Obiwanchernobil @melf @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @escalador @Hombre Blanco Hetero @moromierda @Topacio @Xanna @.AzaleA. @uno_de_tantos @DorianWilde @Ancient Warrior @ElHombreSinNombre @Patatas bravas @Paquito Jeffers @Furymundo @juantxxxo y el puto Nike, al que no se puede citar.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

*Que sepáis que yo soy el que deja el coxe tan pegado al aparcar, que hago que los demás se tengan que meter en el suyo de lado. Sorry.*


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

Pues yo la verdad que nunca he sido mucho de logos, aunque puestos a elegir 5:

- Hackett.

- Nike.

- EDAF (Editorial de libros militares).

- Lidl.

- Basic Fit.


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

dejo esto aqui


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> dejo esto aqui



Cuáles son tus logos favoritos? Ya sé cuáles vas a meter. No te de vergüenza, han puesto el de Falange.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (17 Feb 2022)

@Libertyforall @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## moromierda (17 Feb 2022)

Logo leman, logo baikal, logo ness, logo vectoria e logos du Canada, amego.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

Ah y el logo del icono este de los foros bien grande. Que alguien lo adjunte:


----------



## Furymundo (17 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cuáles son tus logos favoritos? Ya sé cuáles vas a meter. No te de vergüenza, han puesto el de Falange.



no tengo logos favoritos


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

Y cuando hicieron la versión esa pa los panchitos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Joder que pronto empezáis esta noche, haber si termino pronto las "gestiones" que estoy haciendo.

Espero que hoy el ministro de exteriores y protocolo con otros foros nos regale la entradilla @xilebo


Vamos invocando:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.
@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que pronto empezáis esta noche, haber si termino pronto las "gestiones" que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Espero que hoy el ministro de exteriores y protocolo con otros foros nos regale la entradilla @xilebo
> 
> ...



Pero qué entradilla? Si ya está hecha. Como no me conecto todas las noches, pues la que sí me paso por aquí, me dedico a preparar un buen opening.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero que entradilla? Si ya está hecha. Como no me conecto todas las noches, pues la que sí me paso por aquí, me dedico a preparar un buen opening.




No lo he visto, he ido directo al último mensaje.


----------



## xilebo (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que pronto empezáis esta noche, haber si termino pronto las "gestiones" que estoy haciendo.
> 
> Espero que hoy el ministro de exteriores y protocolo con otros foros nos regale la entradilla @xilebo
> 
> ...



Que la entradilla ya la hizo el conforero liberty, esta arriba de ti


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que la entradilla ya la hizo el conforero liberty, esta arriba de ti




Lo acabo de ver, gracias, te has librado otro vez


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Feb 2022)

Si, lo conocía, fue famosete en su época, aunque aquí en España no lo vimos demasiado.
Es un juego muy popular en Japón.


----------



## El Juani (17 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, lo conocía, fue famosete en su época, aunque aquí en España no lo vimos demasiado.
> Es un juego muy popular en Japón.



Los de SNES fueron tremendos.


----------



## xilebo (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo acabo de ver, gracias, te has librado otro vez



Por los pelos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Sega y Nintendo por descontado, soy generación 16 bits.


El logo de tris-star pictures con el caballo con alas, antes de que Sony lo modernizase para hacerlo desaparecer tras comprar la filial de cine.





Aiwa: 

La marca de mis walkmans, era la competencia de Sony en españa


Adidas:

Todos queríamos el balón del mundial del 94


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues yo la verdad que nunca he sido mucho de logos, aunque puestos a elegir 5:
> 
> - Hackett.
> 
> ...




Trol


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Feb 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Me recuerda el logo al de la serie de perdidos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Feb 2022)

Es la OCP, nada que ver con islas raras...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Feb 2022)

En orden cronológico

Mi primer TV personal Sanyo 

NBA ( su logo ) mi adolescencia 

HP ( mi primer pc personal ) 

Steam ( su logo ) mi vicio en juegos 

Xiaomi ..mis últimos 3 smartphone


----------



## DorianWilde (18 Feb 2022)

Starbucks


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Feb 2022)

He tenido distintas relaciones personales y comerciales con gente en una situación inferior, igual o superior a la mía.

Me he juntado con gente con menos dinero, con malotes llenos de tatuajes, con gente más baja , más alta que yo. En fin, de todo.

Unas veces ha ido mejor y otras peor.

Dicho esto, lo *que ABSOLUTAMENTE NUNCA me ha funcionado es juntarme con alguien que ofrezca exactamente lo mismo que yo. Dicho de otro modo, con un antagonista.* Algún recuerdo bueno tengo con ellos y nada más, pues el ego siempre se impone y dos personas que visten de forma similar, que tienen lo mismo que dar y que se dirigen al mismo tipo de mujer, terminan partiendo cada uno por su lado. En una nada, una indiferencia en la que ninguno reconoce al otro ningún mérito e, incluso, sutilmente se le menosprecia.

*En resumen: dos egos que, sean grandes o pequeños, asienten su sino sobre unos pilares u otros, no pueden cohabitar en un mismo espacio.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Orión menos, tenían cosas bastante respetables pero cannon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Creo que voy a dejar esta temática,.limitarlo a 5 lo mismo es demasiado, haber que sacamos, de todos modos seguimos abiertos a otras propuestas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Aquí vemos varios logos, Nintendo, el reconocido de Capcom y el de street fighter 2.

No lo habré visto veces ni nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Y otro más para los frikazos del lugar:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> En orden cronológico
> 
> *Mi primer TV personal Sanyo*
> 
> ...



Los más jóvenes del lugar no recordarán sanyo seguramente, en los 80 y 90 era la marca de tecnología más famosa e importante de Japón y a nivel mundial, por delante de Sony con la que se disputaba el mercado y antes de que LG y Samsung se hicieran con parte del pastel.

Copio y pego:



A causa del terremoto de Chuetsū de 2004, la planta de semiconductores de Sanyo fue severamente dañada, produciendo como resultado una gran pérdida financiera al final de este año. En el 2005 la compañía anunció una reestructuración de plantilla. Los resultados financieros del tercer cuatrimestre mostraban un beneficio de 56 millones de dólares.

A final de 2009 Panasonic compró la empresa, quedándose con el control de Sanyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Con Atari tenemos un caso curioso, de logo y marca mundialmente reconocibles aunque se trate de una empresa bastante mierdosa que apenas hace nada y con poca relevancia:


----------



## xilebo (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> 
> Creo que voy a dejar esta temática,.limitarlo a 5 lo mismo es demasiado, haber que sacamos, de todos modos seguimos abiertos a otras propuestas.



Buenos dias! sii podriamos limitarlo a un top 3, que es mas excluyente y se ve los mas favoritos, como un podio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias! sii podriamos limitarlo a un top 3, que es mas excluyente y se ve los mas favoritos, como un podio




No jodió, con lo de limitar me refiero a ampliarlo, no acotarlo a 3.

Al final a todos nos salen más de cinco supongo, no se.


----------



## xilebo (18 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No jodió, con lo de limitar me refiero a ampliarlo, no acotarlo a 3.
> 
> Al final a todos nos salen más de cinco supongo, no se.



Ah vale, entonces si, mejor hacer un top 10


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *************ESTA NOCHE, EN EXCLUSIVAS EPSILON69**************
> 
> *Tendremos el desgarrador testimonio de Rigoberta Cantalapiedra, que afirma ser una de las numerosas amantes que el famoso roedor @Obiwanchernobil llevó a Hostal Conchita.*
> 
> ...




Veo que a ambos nos gusta realizar investigaciones:






__





SOSPECHOSA FOTO DE AYUSO CON UN LOMO PLATEADO, exclusivas obiwanchernobil!!!!!! Investigaciones burbuja!!!!!


Si, soy yo, bla bla bla bla, ahora también realizó investigaciones para que la verdad salga a la luz. Durante mis investigaciones he tenido acceso a una serie de documentos gráficos en los que sale a la luz varias cosas. Primero y ante todo no sigas leyendo si no estás preparado para entender...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## El Juani (18 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Excalectric o como coño se escriba.

Micromachines.

John Smith.


Saldos Arias.

Amena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, vamos con la entradilla, creo que si no hay propuestas seguimos con la temática actual, por cierto @epsilon tenía una exclusiva a desvelar esta noche...

Vamos allá:

Crees que los espías de Ayuso contratados por Pablo casado eran Elmo y gonso?.

Crees que Pablo casado va siempre ciego de cocaína?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Tened cuidado con el coche que es fin de semana y la mitad vais ciegos ahora mismo  


Invocamos:




@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (18 Feb 2022)

A mí la verdad que las marcas y los logos me han dudado bastante la polla desde siempre.
Si que es cierto que ciertas marcas como Nike nunca me han gustado y otras como Adidas o New Balance me han llamado más la atención pero tampoco demasiado que digamos.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (18 Feb 2022)

Si bastante pesadito el foro hoy con lo de casado y la ayuso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> A mí la verdad que las marcas y los logos me han dudado bastante la polla desde siempre.
> Si que es cierto que ciertas marcas como Nike nunca me han gustado y otras como Adidas o New Balance me han llamado más la atención pero tampoco demasiado que digamos.




New balance, Adidas o converse siempre me parecieron muy casual, te podían servir en el día a día, Nike demasiado deportiva.

Hace poco vi un documental sobre Nike y Jordan, como gracias a su alianza con Jordan consiguió desbancar a converse y Adidas en Estados Unidos y a nivel mundial a ser reconocida, Jordan era muy bueno pero tuvo una maquinaria de marketing de lo más bestia que yo recuerde.


----------



## Abrojo (19 Feb 2022)

yo tuve unas Reebok molonas de niño y las que mejor me iban, luego ya todo fue en picado. Tampoco le he prestado mucha atención a las marcas

Alguien tuvo unas Kelme?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo tuve unas Reebok molonas de niño y las que mejor me iban, luego ya todo fue en picado. Tampoco le he prestado mucha atención a las marcas
> 
> Alguien tuvo unas Kelme?




Yo un chándal, rebook en el rastro de Madrid me compraron uno falso  después más allá de las rebook classic y la mochila que todo el mundo llevaba no volví a comprar nada más de ellos.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Por cierto cambiando de tema, necesito la sabiduría del club de los nocturnos para un asunto: ¿cómo cojones se le pregunta si tiene novio a una chavala con la que te hablas bien siempre que la ves pero que no la ves mucho sin que parezca que vas a lo que vas?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Ah, aprovecho para reclamar también la ayuda de @Sick Sad World para estos temas que seme había olvidado.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

No sé como tú eres la tía ligona del foro pues he pensado "esta fijo que sabe de estos temas" jajaja.

Ahora en serio, creo que me has dado una idea para hacerlo sin que se note que la verdad que no sé cómo no se me ha ocurrido antes.
Un día que estemos de charla normal hablando de nuestras cosas intentaré sacar el tema de las parejas con total normalidad y de buen rollo y ahí se verá.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

A ver si hay suerte y sino pues esta semana hay un fiestón al que estoy invitado y la verdad que puede salir algo muy bueno de ahí tanto en el tema fiesta como en el tema tías, aunque esto es algo más complicado.

De hecho mismo hasta pongo un audio en este hilo a eso de las tantas de la madrugada si es que me acuerdo y no voy muy tocado.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No sé como tú eres la tía ligona del foro pues he pensado "esta fijo que sabe de estos temas" jajaja.
> 
> Ahora en serio, creo que me has dado una idea para hacerlo sin que se note que la verdad que no sé cómo no se me ha ocurrido antes.
> Un día que estemos de charla normal hablando de nuestras cosas intentaré sacar el tema de las parejas con total normalidad y de buen rollo y ahí se verá.



a ver si puedo aconsejarte forero,¿sabes si ella ya se ha dado cuenta de que le gustas? porque si es así,de nada sirve hacerse "como que vas sin que se note", al contrario, pensará que "tonto es intentando aparentar" y te verá como cagón y eso puede alejarla de ti.Si esa es la situación,simplemente dile de quedar un día,"oye Diana(o como se llame),el próximo fin de semana vamos al campo, o donde sea, y si te dice que no,pues tiene novio,o no tiene novio pero no le gustas


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> a ver si puedo aconsejarte forero,¿sabes si ella ya se ha dado cuenta de que le gustas? porque si es así,de nada sirve hacerse "como que vas sin que se note", al contrario, pensará que "tonto es intentando aparentar" y te verá como cagón y eso puede alejarla de ti.Si esa es la situación,simplemente dile de quedar un día,"oye Diana(o como se llame),el próximo fin de semana vamos al campo, o donde sea, y si te dice que no,pues tiene novio,o no tiene novio pero no le gustas



No, todavía no se ha dado cuenta de que me mola, por ahora aparentemente sólo nos llevamos bien y hablamos cada vez que nos vemos.
Tal vez yo le guste a ella pero definitivamente ella no sabe que me gusta a mí.

Aunque la idea de pedirle quedar me gusta y conociéndola pues no sé si saldría mal precisamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No, todavía no se ha dado cuenta de que me mola, por ahora aparentemente sólo nos llevamos bien y hablamos cada vez que nos vemos.
> Tal vez yo le guste a ella pero definitivamente ella no sabe que me gusta a mí.
> 
> Aunque la idea de pedirle quedar me gusta y conociéndola pues no sé si saldría mal precisamente.




Pedirle de quedar? Que años teneis?.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Tranquila tía, por lo que se sabe eneste foro no eres una biega en absoluto lo que significa que aún te pueden invitar a buenas fiestas y quedadas.
Otra cosa es si estuvieras ya en tus cuarentaytantos y derroida, pero no es el caso.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> No, todavía no se ha dado cuenta de que me mola, por ahora aparentemente sólo nos llevamos bien y hablamos cada vez que nos vemos.
> Tal vez yo le guste a ella pero definitivamente ella no sabe que me gusta a mí.
> 
> Aunque la idea de pedirle quedar me gusta y conociéndola pues no sé si saldría mal precisamente.



Tú echa palante y dile de quedar,si le gustas querrá quedar y si no te pondrá una excusa(cualquier excusa).Y si sale mal, y ella pasa de ti,recuerda que hay más pecesitos en el mar para pescar...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Principalmente busco un polvo de buen rollo, yo no he tenido aún relaciones más o menos serias y no sé si valgo para eso.



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pedirle de quedar? Que años teneis?.



20 años ambos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Principalmente busco un polvo de buen rollo, yo no he tenido aún relaciones más o menos serias y no sé si valgo para eso.
> 
> 
> 20 años ambos.





Joder quien pillara los 20 años ahora...
Ahora como os comunicáis oara embestir, os lo decís por Instagram?, Supongo que será todo más directo....


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Principalmente busco un polvo de buen rollo, yo no he tenido aún relaciones más o menos serias y no sé si valgo para eso.
> 
> 
> 20 años ambos.



¿sabes como se sabe si sirves? pues experimentando,en el mundo de las relaciones al final solo la práctica es lo que vale y no la comida mental teórica.Así que arriésgate con la piolina esa y ya nos cuentas como se va desarrollando la pasión de gavilanes estilo burbuja


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder quien pillara los 20 años ahora...
> Ahora como os comunicáis oara embestir, os lo decís por Instagram?, Supongo que será todo más directo....



Yo Instagram no tengo pero sí que hay muchísimos chavales que lo usan para ligar o follar directamente.
Tengo ya a tres colegas que ya han conocido a nuevas tías para "lo que surja" gracias a los privados del insta.

Wassap también te vale pero el día a día y el contacto en fiestas aún no se han quedado desfasados en absoluto.
Hay muchas opciones para contactar con chavalas a esta edad, el Tinder y sus derivados no los he probado jamás ni quiero hacerlo porque es sin duda la peor forma posible.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Yo Instagram no tengo pero sí que hay muchísimos chavales que lo usan para ligar o follar directamente.
> Tengo ya a tres colegas que ya han conocido a nuevas tías para "lo que surja" gracias a los privados del insta.
> 
> Wassap también te vale pero el día a día y el contacto en fiestas aún no se han quedado desfasados en absoluto.
> Hay muchas opciones para contactar con chavalas a esta edad, el Tinder y sus derivados no los he probado jamás ni quiero hacerlo porque es sin duda la peor forma posible.



* el contacto en fiestas aún no se han quedado desfasados en absoluto.*
Y nunca se quedará porque tener a la persona delante es todo un mundo,el lenguaje corporal ,tocar a la persona, hasta el olor estando cerca,todo influye y todo decide,y menos mal,¿te imaginas una humanidad donde ya nadie se conociera en persona solo a través de pantallas? no me gustaría ese mundo


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> ¿sabes como se sabe si sirves? pues experimentando,en el mundo de las relaciones al final solo la práctica es lo que vale y no la comida mental teórica.Así que arriésgate con la piolina esa y ya nos cuentas como se va desarrollando la pasión de gavilanes estilo burbuja



Tienes razón conforero, me enteraré pronto y fácil de si tiene pareja y cuando lo sepa pues le digo de quedar y me arriesgo.
Ya tengo preparado el plan y la forma de actuar y si fallan pues me queda la fiesta de esta semana, a reventar de chicas de mi edad y en un entorno receptivo y de diversión y ligoteo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Tienes razón conforero, me enteraré pronto y fácil de si tiene pareja y cuando lo sepa pues le digo de quedar y me arriesgo.
> Ya tengo preparado el plan y la forma de actuar y si fallan pues me queda la fiesta de esta semana, a reventar de chicas de mi edad y en un entorno receptivo y de diversión y ligoteo.



eso me gusta, que vayas con ganas de pasarlo bien,una actitud positiva .Con estos tiempos de covid y de redes sociales, todo parece que da miedo,hasta el miedo a vivir


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (19 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> eso me gusta, que vayas con ganas de pasarlo bien,una actitud positiva .Con estos tiempos de covid y de redes sociales, todo parece que da miedo,hasta el miedo a vivir



De la misma forma que hay que tenerle respeto pero no miedo a morir, hay que tenerle respeto pero no miedo a vivir.

Y después de esta frasecita filosófica de hacendado me voy a dormir. Buenas noches y gracias a todos los foreros que me han aconsejado.
Ale a dormir que sino igual me levanto con ojeras y todo


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> De la misma forma que hay que tenerle respeto pero no miedo a morir, hay que tenerle respeto pero no miedo a vivir.
> 
> Y después de esta frasecita filosófica de hacendado me voy a dormir. Buenas noches y gracias a todos los foreros que me han aconsejado.
> Ale a dormir que sino igual me levanto con ojeras y todo



Buenas noches, que descanses


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?

yo me estoy pimplando una botella de freysenet


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

pasaros pòr mi stream atascolibrista


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> yo tuve unas Reebok molonas de niño y las que mejor me iban, luego ya todo fue en picado. Tampoco le he prestado mucha atención a las marcas
> 
> Alguien tuvo unas Kelme?


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (19 Feb 2022)

Nadie ha puesto el logo de jhayber? Pues no tuve zapas de esta marca ni ná


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, @Tubiegah a mí también me sorprende que no haya salido jhayber.


----------



## Suprimo (19 Feb 2022)

Si, J hay-beer de los jevis


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Al final me has puesto la denuncia junto a Rigoberta. Al menos dile al jáster que estáis juntos.
> 
> Mi abogado pedirá que lo cuentes todo con ella con luz y taquígrafos.
> 
> ...



que se a liado por la noche?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Espero que entiendas que la situación es delicada @Epsilon69 , si se confirma que estás bajo el amparo de @Pajarotto o eres un doble agente como así hacen presagiar las investigaciones de @xilebo tendras que entregar tu acta de ministro.

Cuando te dejamos al cargo del partido como presidente en funciones ya intentastes la desestabilización del partido y ahora intentas otro golpe de estado.

Así mismo se está estudiando la incorporación de @Ángel de Luz como ministro de tecnología tras tu posible cese.


Recordad @Pajarotto no cesará en su intento de anular a los reformistas, tened cuidado.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero que entiendas que la situación es delicada @Epsilon69 , si se confirma que estás bajo el amparo de @Pajarotto o eres un doble agente como así hacen presagiar las investigaciones de @xilebo tendras que entregar tu acta de ministro.
> 
> Cuando te dejamos al cargo del partido como presidente en funciones ya intentastes la desestabilización del partido y ahora intentas otro golpe de estado.
> 
> ...




Jajajajaja pero qué mierda es esta??? Me he perdido


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pasaros pòr mi stream atascolibrista



No grabaste video? Te sigo en Twitch


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ok, mueve un dedo y sacaré más fotos tuyas compremetedoras. No soy un demonio como tú, te pido por favor que no me lleves al límite.
> 
> Todo el que me echa un pulso siempre lo pierde.
> 
> ...




Esta claro y ahora lo sé que tras de ti se esconde la figura de @Pajarotto 

Las investigaciones seguirán su curso, el lunes por la noche se te comunicara la decisión tras la junta de ministros.


----------



## Ángel de Luz (19 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pasaros pòr mi stream atascolibrista



Vale que como no te seguía no se veia


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta claro y ahora lo sé que tras de ti se esconde la figura de @Pajarotto
> 
> Las investigaciones seguirán su curso, el lunes por la noche se te comunicara la decisión tras la junta de ministros.



Al final vamos a ser todos Pajarotto en el foro, junto a calopez


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

Bueno, pues a mí me parece que Carte Blanche es una de las mejores canciones del género. Aunque el estilo haya envejecido mal, como hasta @xilebo llegó a reconocer, esta pieza es atemporal:


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

Y bueno, también es respetable Komodo, de Mauro Picotto, aunque tiene alguna parte que me gusta menos:


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

Memories, de Netzwerk. Himno de verano:


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

*39special*.

Una gran banda del sureño que no ha salido y que me sorprendió (al menos, lo que lanzaron como singles).


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

*Todo tiene su fin, de Medina Azahara.*

Desgarradora.


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Bueno, pues a mí me parece que Carte Blanche es una de las mejores canciones del género. Aunque el estilo haya envejecido mal, como hasta @xilebo llegó a reconocer, esta pieza es atemporal:



Temaaaaaaaaaazooo, que me vengo arriba


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Temaaaaaaaaaazooo, que me vengo arriba



A qué crees que se debió el declive del género?

Piensa que se dice que David Guetta fue una revolución y blablabla, pero desde 2004 no se hizo música igual.

Eso sí, de David Guetta The world is mine fue brutal:


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A qué crees que se debió el declive del género?
> 
> Piensa que se dice que David Guetta fue una revolución y blablabla, pero desde 2004 no se hizo música igual.
> 
> Eso sí, de David Guetta The world is mine fue brutal:



En mi opinion, el genero tuvo su apogeo y esplendor en toda su dimension y es complicado mantener ese liderazgo durante decadas, y salen nuevos generos, cantantes, cambian las personas, los gustos y el tipo de musica,....se recuerda con nostalgia. Y ahora nos invade el reggeton


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Feb 2022)

@Sick Sad World 

Menciona cinco libros que hayas leído el año pasado...

Cuanto te gastas en ropa y accesorios?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Memories, de Netzwerk. Himno de verano:



El eurodance o como la gente lo quiera llamar ,nunca dejará de tener seguidores.Que buenos recuerdos escuchando esas músicas...


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Muy bueno tmb, fijate el tiempo que ha pasado y la calidad que tiene, no desafina nada en la actualidad, se mantiene con el tiempo. La musica ahora de letras pobres y regatton, eso si que tiene su fecha de caducidad y cuando se vuelva a escuchar dentro de 20 años y haya otra musica, creo que se dira como se escuchaba eso en aquella epoca


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (19 Feb 2022)

eso ha salido de la mezcla de Electrolatino+ Reguetón+viaje alucinógeno por alto consumo de sustancias alucinógenas of course


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

En ese caso no es pobre, es verdad digno de Shakespeare. Algunas se lo curran las letras pero otros no se entiende nada o son simples las letras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Joderrrrrrrr!!!!
Esto es lo guerra!!!!
Estoy en el cuartel general recibiendo informes!!!
La guerra será en verano!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No hay de qué avergonzarse. Yo voté a Aznar y a Esperanza Aguirre en muchísimas elecciones generales y autonómicas porque me parecían lo mejor de la política española. Hasta que llegó Rojohoy el Rajao convertido en 2008 en México a la masonería y destrozó a la derecha española.
> 
> FraCasado, poseído por el espíritu de Rajao, va por el mismo camino de cargarse al PP.
> 
> En España ya no queda derecha, ni siquiera VOX.



Yo reconozco votar a Aznar en el 96 para que el p$%€ se fuera a la mierda. 26 años después el p$%€ sigue haciendo de las suyas y el PP empeñado en parecerse a ellos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No la hay, no. Por qué todo el espectro político ENTERO se empeña en moverse hacia la izquierda?



Porque se vende que eso es lo correcto. Hace un siglo hubiera habido una guerra y los habríamos devuelto a su sitio, pero en el mundo actual no solo es imposible sino que se impone ese modelo lo quieras o no.


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joderrrrrrrr!!!!
> Esto es lo guerra!!!!
> Estoy en el cuartel general recibiendo informes!!!
> La guerra será en verano!!!!!!!



Joe hace mucha calo en verano, podemos dejar la guerra si eso para el invierno que viene ?


----------



## xilebo (19 Feb 2022)

Es que telita las canciones que salen hoy en dia, cualquier saca una, auuuuuuuuu, auuuuuuuu me quede yo cuando la escuche


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *39special*.
> 
> Una gran banda del sureño que no ha salido y que me sorprendió (al menos, lo que lanzaron como singles).


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Vale que como no te seguía no se veia



ah pues eso no lo sabia


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

teneis pa rato


----------



## Edge2 (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo también.




El pájaro ha recibido más menciones con la tontería está que en todos sus años en el foro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por mí entierro el hacha de guerra. Reconozco mi derrota. Mi corazón no te pertenece. No se pueden forzar las cosas, pues si se fuerzan acaban normalmente en desgarro.
> 
> Dicho lo cual....
> 
> *****************COMIENZAN LOS SÁBADOS NOCHE EN BARBUJA*************************




No puedo prometerte nada, el lunes sabemos que se hace con tu expediente, no esperábamos esto de ti.

Alianzas con @Pajarotto ....lo siguiente que será aliarte con @Tails ?.
En fin, la investigación sigue su curso.


----------



## Peter Sellers (19 Feb 2022)

Pondría mas, pero de momento estas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

tro¡-¡


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)

cuando explota la guerra civil en burbujs?


----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (19 Feb 2022)




----------



## atasco (20 Feb 2022)

son barderos y peke 77


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Los que están encima de IBM.qie son?.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

*¿Alguien de aquí es experto en ataques al arma blanca? Necesito a alguien para preguntarle unas cositas. Es para un trabajo del cole.*


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

¿Con cual de las dos instrumentales de Metallica os quedáis?:

The call of tkulu:



Orion:


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

*¿Por qué la gente tiene la puta manía de llamar cocina americana a un espacio de 40 m2 solamente porque la cocina no está tabicada?

@Hombre Blanco Hetero *


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Me imaganaba q seria de tu estilo, creo que ha roto con lucia de la isla de las tentaciones, esta libre ahora


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

pa ti


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Supongo que también viste SailorMoon y Candy Candy y que te gustaban @Sick Sad World


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Uno compara los dibujos que se echan hoy en la tele,excepto Doraemon que le gusta mucho a mis sobrinos,con los de antes como los que hemos nombrado y no hay comparación posible.Fuimos afortunados de ver en nuestra infancia esos dibujos


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (20 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



me ha gustado la canción ,muy pegadiza y la voz de la mujer,la voy a descargar


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Temaaazo ese, que recuerdos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches camaradas, buenas noches @Epsilon69 , mañana como bien sabéis hay junta de ministros, mañana procedo al cambio de título.

Hoy cambiamos de temática a 5 consejos que te dieron de joven, porque sean importantes, estúpidos o simplemente los recuerdes.

Veamos si @xilebo nos regala la entradilla esta noche.

Invocamos:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

Yo nunca hice caso de los consejos, como para acordarme...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

Pero os puedo contar cuando mi perrita beagle fue violada en el parque por un perro blanco supuestamente castrado que se enganchó 15 minutos con la polla metida en el coño de mi perrita. La dueña una charo gilipollas que sabia de todo la subnormal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero os puedo contar cuando mi perrita beagle fue violada en el parque por un perro blanco supuestamente castrado que se enganchó 15 minutos con la polla metida en el coño de mi perrita. La dueña una charo gilipollas que sabia de todo la subnormal...




Aquí estás entre reformistas, puedes contarnos lo que quieras y lo que te preocupe....


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí estás entre reformistas, puedes contarnos lo que quieras y lo que te preocupe....



Gracias tio...


----------



## Suprimo (20 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo nunca hice caso de los consejos, como para acordarme...



Y aquí has acabado, en burbuja.info


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

EStoy hecho polvo con la reforma, me he levantado con un dolor en la espalda terrible y en la cadera, que ahi ya tenia una necrosis... Mañana voy al sicopata de medico nuevo que nos han puesto en la mierda de pueblo este. Ya me puede mandar un TAC radiactivo como dios manda...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

Puta alcarria, y puta burbuja inmobiliaria que me ha echado de Madrid...


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

No me toca la quiniela porque no la echo, y asi todo


----------



## Edge2 (20 Feb 2022)

Ni el covid he cogido...


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, vamos con la entradilla, esta noche no me libro  

Vamos allá:

*¿Cuál es el pub o discoteca más extraño en el que has estado?

¿Cuál ha sido tu peor borrachera?*

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Feb 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil qué consejo me das para que no me pase como al de la noticia de 20minutos?


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Esas son de las que nunca se olvida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

Consejos que acepte:

De mi madre: "nunca aceptes caramelos de extraños".


De mi padre: "rocia todas las que puedas"

De un amigo: " si te compras una moto follaras el doble"

Luego añado otros dos más hasta hacer los cinco, pero estos tres los recuerdo bien.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

El haster, al abrir este tema, esta quinterizando el hilo involuntariamente.


Como os dije, iba a ser un proceso gradual.



------

Ahí van cinco consejos que yo me he ido formando (no recuerdo ninguno de niño):

- El que te va a traicionar, antes te avisará y te confesará cómo lo hará. Tarde o temprano. Hay que estar atentos a las señales.

- No sirve de nada discutir con inmaduros. Son como los tontos y los niños pequeños y, además, te arrastran.

- Hay que llamar la atención a toda costa, y más si necesitas darte a conocer profesionalmente.

- La distancia interpersonal es uno de los mayores indicadores no verbales que existen en la comunicación.

- No hay que intentar cambiar a la gente a nuestra semejanza.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil qué consejo me das para que no me pase como al de la noticia de 20minutos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951756



Uyyy eso no tiene solucion, hay que amputar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil qué consejo me das para que no me pase como al de la noticia de 20minutos?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 951756




Rociar en cuanto que sientas frío, y si eso no funciona rociar mientras bebés monster.


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Ahi van mis 5 de diferentes personas:

- Nunca te vayas con extraños

- Nunca sueltes la copa que te pueden echar algo

- Cuenta el numero de ventanas que hay, pues hay mas hdp que ventanas en el mundo

- Con dinero, se soluciona todo

- Tienes que ser la persona más feliz del mundo, nunca se tiene al lado un amigo guapo, tan divertido y buena persona como yo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahi van mis 5 de diferentes personas:
> 
> - Nunca te vayas con extraños
> 
> ...




Los dos últimos sin duda cojonudos.


----------



## Abrojo (20 Feb 2022)

No recuerdo muchos a botepronto pero los más salvajes que he oído:

- Si me caso, que sea con una muda 
- El mejor amigo un duro/euro en el bolsillo


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

Pero sería interesante que además de esos consejos, dieseis los vuestros propios. Los que la vida os ha dado y os ha enseñado a HOSTIAS.

Esto me recuerda al libro de culto El arte de la prudencia, de Baltasar Gracian. Además de dar grandiosos consejos, es un libro muy artístico.


----------



## Autómata (20 Feb 2022)

Uno de mi abuelo: que buscara siempre la compañía de gente MEJOR que yo, que era más conveniente sentirse tonto rodeado de listos de los que aprender, que listo rodeado de tontos.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

*Por cierto, @Lemmy es Dios se ha quedado loca con mi edad. No se esperaba que tuviera 27 años.*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Feb 2022)

No te acerques al andén, hay mucho mamadou suelto...

El mejor es algo así como..."en toda partida de póker hay un tonto. Si al primer golpe de vista no sabes quién es, es que el tonto eres tú."


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Por cierto, @Lemmy es Dios se ha quedado loca con mi edad. No se esperaba que tuviera 27 años.*



Le as dicho que tienes 27 años   
Pero si tienes 54 cabron


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le as dicho que tienes 27 años
> Pero si tienes 54 cabron





*Es de lo mejor que he leído por aquí.*


----------



## xilebo (20 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Por cierto, @Lemmy es Dios se ha quedado loca con mi edad. No se esperaba que tuviera 27 años.*



En cada pata


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En cada pata


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero sería interesante que además de esos consejos, dieseis los vuestros propios. Los que la vida os ha dado y os ha enseñado a HOSTIAS.
> 
> Esto me recuerda al libro de culto El arte de la prudencia, de Baltasar Gracian. Además de dar grandiosos consejos, es un libro muy artístico.



- La vida es muy dura

- Nunca se sabe

- Folla todo lo que puedas

- No dejes para mañana lo que puedas hacer hoy

- Sonrie siempre, aun en los peores momentos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Yo los consejos que doy son:

Rociad todo lo que podáis.

Las mejores pizzas son las de la casa Tarradellas.


Esforzarse no sirve de nada, solo sirve tener dinero.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Jajaja que bueno el abrigo rojo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

La entradilla de @xilebo "cual a sido tu peor borrachera"

Da para temática.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La entradilla de @xilebo "cual a sido tu peor borrachera"
> 
> Da para temática.



Siii, yo creo tmb, apuntala para una noche que no haya nada


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

yo he estado varias veces a punto de morir por mezclar pastillas y alkol


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo he estado varias veces a punto de morir por mezclar pastillas y alkol


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Cuando cumplio los 18


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Feb 2022)

Con 14 y una Vespino/Maxi sí que eras el rey...luego, psé...


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwan actualmente con su moto


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 951821



hara menos de un mes me zampe 47 trankimazines de 2 miligramos y paso una media hora hasta que llego la ambulancia pero yo estaba to chill


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

una vez me tome media botella y 20 rivotriles y volvi a casa a gatas por una nacional


----------



## Vorsicht (21 Feb 2022)

Me sobraron 4: "No me deis consejos, que sé equivocarme solo"


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, qué?


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Atasco es el Empastilla'o


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco es el Empastilla'o


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

Qué gran canción y qué gran anime. Mola la versión, pero la balada ñoña es mucha balada, e incluso me gusta más la versión doblada que la original.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Obiwan actualmente con su moto


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Ya quisiera...


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *¿Cuál es el pub o discoteca más extraño en el que has estado?*
> 
> *¿Cuál ha sido tu peor borrachera?*



- Un after que era un sotano decorado todo como en el antiguo Egipto, las paredes doradas llenas de faraones, sin música.

- Las que no recuerdo. Una vez me dijeron que empecé a caminar sobre una hilera de coches aparcados cantando.... O despertar en casas de desconocidos y no saber qué ha pasado y mirar en la cartera haber si había gastado condón o no...


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

Jajaj. Hay algun opening mas maricón que ese? Apuesto a que no.


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

Si l’amor ees un patiment.... Patirem aal ca calgui


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

Consejos que recibí con 19-20 años y que tengo grabados a fuego:

- Deja de ir con esa gente, son gente que viven por y para la noche, y tú tienes que convertirte en un hombre de provecho.

- Cuida de tu familia.

- Hay que ser más agradecido.

- La vida es calma, silencio, quietud, orden, paz.


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

Otras veces la gente me ha dicho: DÉJALO, NO VAS A PODER.

Por ejemplo cuando dije que quería sacarme una carrera, o cuanod dije que en el Camino de Santiago quería hacer etapas de 40 km diarios.

Con qué intención se le puede decir a una persona NO VAS A PODER ?

Es que incluso en los casos en que veo de dudoso alcance las aspiraciones de una persona siempre animo, qué se pu de perder?

Para qué está la vida sino no para seguir los impulsos internos? Si no para probarse a uno mismo? Para intentar lo que uno desea?

Si no para conocerse a uno mismo y ver donde están los propios límites?

Y cuando la vida te da una segunda oportunidad, y consigues lo que en un primer momento no pudiste? Te sientes doblemente dichoso, una por la segunda oportunidad con la que Dios te premia, y dos por alcanzar la meta.

NO ES LA VIDA MARAVILLOSA CUANDO EN VEZ DE SEGURIDAD Y CERTEZA, HAY LIBERTAD?


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 Feb 2022)

Nadie me dio consejos. Así que tuve que escoger a mis maestros. Esta frase de Paulina Rubio marcó mi vida:

_"O estásh embarashada o no estás embarahsada, no puedes estar un poquito embarashada"_

La dijo en este segundo exacto:


----------



## Furymundo (21 Feb 2022)

Les roses.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 Feb 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGHH

Ya está. Me tendrás para siempre de tu lado. Paulina lo es todo, ¡TODO!

Interesante se está poniendo el hilo del hámster.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Bueno como sabeis esta noche tenemos reunión a las 23:00 horas aproximadamente para tratar el tema de @Epsilon69 por el expediente disciplinario que tiene abierto debido a sus intentos de desestabilización del partido reformista.
El dosier que obra en mis manos elaborado por @xilebo sobre posibles comportamientos irregulares debe ser objeto de estudio y deliberación.


----------



## melf (21 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Con cual de las dos instrumentales de Metallica os quedáis?:
> 
> The call of tkulu:
> 
> ...



The call of Ktulu. Ride the lightning me parece su mejor disco.


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

ojala pudiera recordar mas liadas pero ciego de pastillas que me daban lagunas de 6 horas


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

@Libertyforall buenos dias


----------



## atasco (21 Feb 2022)

eres algo pijo no?


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> 
> Bueno como sabeis esta noche tenemos reunión a las 23:00 horas aproximadamente para tratar el tema de @Epsilon69 por el expediente disciplinario que tiene abierto debido a sus intentos de desestabilización del partido reformista.
> El dosier que obra en mis manos elaborado por @xilebo sobre posibles comportamientos irregulares debe ser objeto de estudio y deliberación.



Buenos dias!

Denada  y a ver si la proxima vez me das mas presupuesto para la investigación, solo me daba para contratar a este detective


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

Buff, joder con el abriguito rojo.

Va uno de fiesta por la noche con el rabo en alerta por si es una noche de éxito y de repente ve desde el coche a una rubiaza abriéndose el abrigo sin nada debajo en plan peli porno y vamos, como mínimo te pasas la noche entera como una brújula: con la aguja apuntando al norte.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mis cinco consejos:
> 
> 1.- En esta vida no puedes contar absolutamente con nadie, ni siquiera con tu propia familia. Si a veces nos hemos traicionado a nosotros mismos y a nuestros principios, otros más lo harán.
> 
> ...



doy fe del 5º consejo


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mis cinco consejos:
> 
> 1.- En esta vida no puedes contar absolutamente con nadie, ni siquiera con tu propia familia. Si a veces nos hemos traicionado a nosotros mismos y a nuestros principios, otros más lo harán.
> 
> ...



Muy buenos, yo solo añadiria uno  

*Lo más valioso de la vida no es lo que tenemos*, *sino a quién tenemos*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Joder que profundos todos, os voy a dar el consejo definitivo.

"Siempre ten a mano tu herramienta y ante cualquier duda rocia"


----------



## ZX8 (21 Feb 2022)

Os doy sólo uno porque sé que ni siquiera éste os puede servir:

1º Cuando todo en tu vida exponga que eres subnormal profundo, cuando no has tenido éxito en nada y un estrepitoso fracaso en todo, cuando hay un tío en el foro que planta miles de ideas que nadie dijo mientras tú y las pedazos de mierda a las que llamas amigos no habéis generado ni generaréis una sola idea en todas vuestras vidas, sospecha que cualquier consejo que des será el consejo que daría un subnormal a otro subnormal, y que ese consejo es uno de los pilares que convierte tu vida en la mierda que es, consecuencia de que tú eres mierda, y consecuencia a su vez de que por ser mierda te crees insuperable. También sospecha de que un consejo sea útil cuando millones de cretinos lo dicen. Y sobre todo sospecha de la inteligencia de alguien que con 11 años tenía las mismas tres ideas imitadas mariconamente que con 47.

De nada.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundos todos, os voy a dar el consejo definitivo.
> 
> "Siempre ten a mano tu herramienta y ante cualquier duda rocia"



Jajajaja simple y directa


----------



## Furymundo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundos todos, os voy a dar el consejo definitivo.
> 
> "Siempre ten a mano tu herramienta y ante cualquier duda rocia"



NO HOMO ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> NO HOMO ?



No, en mi caso no


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

Es este viernes que va a venir, y pinta bien.
Ligar no sé si ligaré pero reírme, beber y pasármelo bien fijo que sí.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Es este viernes que va a venir, y pinta bien.
> Ligar no sé si ligaré pero* reírme, beber y pasármelo bien fijo que sí.*



Lo importante es participar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mis cinco consejos:
> 
> 1.- En esta vida no puedes contar absolutamente con nadie, ni siquiera con tu propia familia. Si a veces nos hemos traicionado a nosotros mismos y a nuestros principios, otros más lo harán.
> 
> ...



LA 5 es algo que aprendes tarde: es mejor que los demás crean que eres tonto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que profundos todos, os voy a dar el consejo definitivo.
> 
> "Siempre ten a mano tu herramienta y ante cualquier duda rocia"



Ante la duda...fóllatela.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo importante es participar



Sí pero vamos, no veria raro que termine muy bien acompañado la noche.
Tampoco puedo decir que lo vea asegurado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo importante es participar




Como España en los mundiales y olimpiadas.


----------



## .Kaikus (21 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Nadie me dio consejos.



Tu no los entenderias como consejos, supongo que discutias mucho con tu madre, por lo de; _"*rubia sin personalidad".*_

PD- Es algo asi o no tengo npi ???.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 Feb 2022)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Tu no los entenderias como consejos, supongo que discutias mucho con tu madre, por lo de; _"*rubia sin personalidad".*_
> 
> PD- Es algo asi o no tengo npi ???.



¿Hay alguien en este foro que no discutiese con sus progenitores?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Cabe recordar la reunión que va a tener lugar hoy sobre las 23:00 entre ministros reformistas para estudiar el dosier y expediente administrativo de @Epsilon69.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cabe recordar la reunión que va a tener lugar hoy sobre las 23:00 entre ministros reformistas para estudiar el dosier y expediente administrativo de @Epsilon69.



Sick lleva toda la tarde en la peluqueria para la reunion de las 23


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @Libertyforall buenos dias



Gracias por acordarte de mí, Atasco. Y más con la racha que tengo de mala suerte en todo, recaídas en la droga, etc. Era eso justo lo que necesitaba, que alguien me saludara.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

En la adolescencia me gustaba la banda Fuel.

Creo que aquí en España no tuvieron casi nada de presencia. Fueron una especie de nu metal crepuscular.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

1999 estuvo lleno de temazos. Ya hemos puesto Californication, Smooth, Mambo N. 5... Pero nos falta Dancing in the Moonlight.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Como coño se abre una encuesta??


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Femme Like you de K'maro es una interesante conjunción de lo mejor del pop y lo mejor del hip hop.

En Francia todo el mundo la conoce, sería como aquí cualquier tema de El Canto del loco.

Me parece una canción muy torera.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Y no os parece curioso también como se juntaron para cantar U2 y Mary J blige?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te advierto que como intentes alguna maniobra desesperada a lo FraCasado os meto en el ignore y a ti y a tu amante.
> 
> No me temblará el pulso.




Tus favores a @Pajarotto no te saldrán gratis!!!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

The Corrs.

The pride of Ireland.

Para mi su mejor canción es Only When I Sleep. No te sube tanto el azúcar como el resto de su obra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Gracias por acordarte de mí, Atasco. Y más con la racha que tengo de mala suerte en todo, recaídas en la droga, etc. Era eso justo lo que necesitaba, que alguien me saludara.




Que ta pasado?.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ante la duda...fóllatela.



No era: ante la duda, la mas tetuda ?


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Hostia y está otra canción de Nu Metal: Simple Lies, de Endo.

No la conoce ni el tato en España, pero qué buena fue:


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que ta pasado?.



Lo han baneao de twicht, lleva un dia de perros


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

También detecté a la banda de "El que cantó con Amy Lee en Bring me to Life".

12 Stones, aunque no me he metido muy de lleno. Los tengo en pendientes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo han baneao de twicht, lleva un dia de perros




A quién han baneado a @Libertyforall o a @atasco


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Os estoy daredevilizando bien el hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Voy a cenar mi pizza de la casa Tarradellas...

Luego tenemos reunión ministerial.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A quién han baneado a @Libertyforall o a @atasco



Quien va a ser ? pues atasco su canal  esta noche los mas de 50 000 seguidores se quedan sin verlo


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Curiosamente, la mejor canción de Amy Lee no es con Evanescence, sino con Seether.

EXCELSOS.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Y Saliva, la banda de "El que cantó con Chad Kroeger (Nickelback) en Hero".


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Las mujeres perdían las bragas con Linkin Park. No tanto con In the End o Numb, como con Breaking the habit.

Les escuché en vivo en 2011 en Madrid y, la verdad, es la que mejor suena en el momento.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Dónde quedó aquel jáster cariñoso, comprensivo, juguetón, que recorría mis ingles en verano y me las dejaba bien sequitas con su sedoso pelaje...
> 
> En fin, qué daño han hecho las ponzoñas.



Y el ultimo consejo: si te he visto, no me acuerdo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Quien va a ser ? pues atasco su canal  esta noche los mas de 50 000 seguidores se quedan sin verlo




Por lo que sea no veo a atasco cuando escribe...
Que motivo de baneo??


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Kiss from a rose. De cuando Nicole Kidman tenía buenas rociadas @Obiwanchernobil .


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

*Hoy no he desconectado y no me he quitado el stress. Ayudadme, por favor.*


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por lo que sea no veo a atasco cuando escribe...
> Que motivo de baneo??



Esta bajo investigación: expediente X


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bébete un vino.
> 
> Hígado de santo.



Pero es que también tengo que dejar el alcoholismo. Me he destrozado el hígado.

*Quiero litigar contra el Estado por ello, por permitirme el acceso a tantas drogas legales.**

** Eso ha sonado muy americano, tipo "The people vs. Larry Flint."


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A ver, para tener 64 años estás fenomenal.
> 
> Yo firmaría ahora mismo simplemente por llegar a tu edad.



Y cuál es la esperanza de vida en Morocco?

@moromierda


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Joder, chavales, y hay que meter también a P.O.D. Aunque estos a día de hoy no me dicen nada, se la sacaron para los adolescentes de su momento.

BOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Feb 2022)

Y Drowning Pool? Muy buenos, joder.

*LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR, LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR 
*


----------



## moromierda (21 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y cuál es la esperanza de vida en Morocco?



Se tenes sourte dies años minos ca aspaña, amego.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Kiss from a rose. De cuando Nicole Kidman tenía buenas rociadas @Obiwanchernobil .




Cuando ve al Batman ese denigrante en la azotea con el camisón ese negro ni tan siquiera lo pensé, dos minutos más tardes estaba rociando


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Se acerca la hora ya.......vamos a poner ambiente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches.

Vicepresidentes, ministros, nuevas generaciones y afiliados...

Hoy tenemos ante nosotros una asamblea realmente dura, nunca pensé que llegaría este día, pero hemos tenido que abrir un expediente a @Epsilon69 por su nuevo intento de desestabilización del partido reformista.

Según se ha comunicado a la dirección mediante el dosier entregado por @xilebo tras una ardua investigación, @Epsilon69 estaba conchabado con nuestro enemigo @Pajarotto, se trataba de un agente doble al servicio del pájaro.
Tal y como ocurrió con @SNB Superstar nuestro compañero fue seducido por la corrupción.

Ahora debemos decidir su futuro....



Empiezan las noches en burbuja hijos de fruta

Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Tu futuro @Epsilon69 esta en manos del partido, la encuesta con todas las opciones propuestas por los reformistas está abierta.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Parece esto el PP


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

Holaaaa. Buenas noches a todos. Hoy hay movida que biennn


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tu crueldad y maldad han quedado al descubierto al ordenar cerrar el canal de Twitch del pobre @atasco por apoyarme a mí...
> 
> Eres un demonio.




Nadie está por encima del partido!!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Holaaaa. Buenas noches a todos. Hoy hay movida que biennn



Llegaste a punto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cada vez estás más solo y ya nadie te apoya.
> 
> Si de verdad amas el partido que fundaste, dimite y pide perdón a los votantes.
> 
> Hay que convocar ya un congreso extraordinario para nombrar a la nueva emperatriz.




Tus intentos de manipulación no tendrán resultado, sin mi venderias el partido a tu amado @Pajarotto 
Eras una mal ejemplo para las juventudes reformistas!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Que mala leche la encuesta, va ganado *Metérselo por el culo a @pajarroto   *


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que mala leche la encuesta, va ganado *Metérselo por el culo a @pajarroto  *



La sombra de la sospecha se cierne sobre @Pajarotto aunque no deberíamos descartar a @Tails tampoco.


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú eres @Pajarotto , es el multi que te creaste para deshacerte de tus enemigos.
> 
> Pero fuiste tú y no el pájaro quien dejó embarazada a Rigoberta Cantalapiedra. Es, pues ya lo he dicho. La embarazaste de ratones blancos.
> 
> Ni siquiera tuviste la dignidad de preguntar cómo estaba, tuve que pagarle yo mismo el aborto con el dinero del partido.




Reconoces entonces que debiastes fondos del partido para la trama de corrupción @Pajarotto ??

Di la verdad!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Fue espectacular la veneno, no habra ninguna como ella. La serie muy buena sobre ella, y lamentablemente la actriz que la interpreto murio hace poco por enfermedad


----------



## Lake (21 Feb 2022)

Que hable Robespierre ... Stalin Trotsky y los masones 

Vamos ya , que se oxidan las guillotinas !


----------



## escalador (21 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Llegaste a punto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 952992
> 
> ...



La ocasión lo merece. Estreno traje cuan parásito hijo de puta en la gala de los Goya.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Vamos!!! Da la cara!!! Estabas desviando fondos para la *trama tarradellas!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Lake dijo:


> Que hable Robespierre ... Stalin Trotsky y los masones
> 
> Vamos ya , que se oxidan las guillotinas !



Tranquilo que se esta afilando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me dijo Rigoberta que prefería abortar antes de que tú te comieras a tus propios hijos como Saturno.
> 
> Yo evité que conocieras a tus hijos, te los hubieras comido. Hice lo correcto.




Vamos admite tu implicación en la trama tarradellas como organizador intelectual!!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No sabes ni lo que es la vergüenza. Te presento a tus hijos nos reconocidos:
> 
> Enrique, Anselmo, Berta y Restituta:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953001



El pobre obiwan no va a ganar para pasar pension alimenticia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Gracias a los audios y vídeos de las investigaciones de @xilebo podemos demostrar que tú estás detrás de la trama tarradellas!!!!!!

Aquí podemos ver a @Epsilon69 junto a @Pajarotto siendo grabados por @xilebo con la ayuda de @Edge2 y @Ángel de Luz infiltrados.

Este documento demuestra tu implicación en el caso.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Feb 2022)

Tus días están contados. Se acerca el momento...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tus días están contados. Se acerca el momento...




Jamás derrotaras a los reformistas!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Feb 2022)

Y aquí nuevamente otro documento de investigación de @xilebo donde se puede observar como @Epsilon69 y @Pajarotto
Desvian fondos a Panamá para *la trama Monster!!!!*

Gracias a las labores de @Sick Sad World infiltrándose para colocar el osito con videocámara 4k60 FPS en el vídeo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Gracias consorte, @Epsilon69 está intentando utilizar a los reformistas para su propia enriquecimiento!!!!!

La encuesta hablara!!!! El partido decide, sabremos el resultado pronto!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Tus días están contados. Se acerca el momento...



Han escrito tu nombre mal 2 veces 2 en la encuesta, ahora eres Pajarroto. Cuanto sadismo...está claro que la inestabilidad es total en el partido. Ya no se respeta ni la ortografía...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Feb 2022)

Durísimos documentos.

Esto es una vergüenza no sólo para el Partido Reformista, si no para toda Burbuja. Obiwan no puede permanecer callado ni un minuto más. Las rociadas han ido demasiado lejos. No creo que consiga distraer la atención de las bases del Partido con chascarrillos sobre pizzas 4 quesos...

Quedamos a la espera de algún comunicado oficial...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 953069



No es por posicionarme a favor ni en contra de nadie en esta guerra civil pero para demostrarse que esos son hijos del jánster habría que hacerles a todos estos una prueba de paternidad.

Como con esos supuestos hijos de famosos que aparecen de repente tras años y años que luego pueden ser hijos biológicos del famoso de turno o no serlo.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (22 Feb 2022)

Aprovecho para ambientar el hilo con una corta pero intensa pelea entre un humano intentando salvar a su perro y un canguro encabronado, el resultado os sorprenderá:


----------



## escalador (22 Feb 2022)

PARAD YA CON LA GUERRA POR EL PODER. VUESTRAs ALMA PELIGRA O LO PAGAA GAREIS CAR0 Condenación eterna

La f

oto de los f3tos aborta2 utiliz

a2 politikmnte y d

elos monstros gr

asientos traans gnicos M

an knockeado. T02 losa 

limitessupera2 Allanamiento de la sensibilidaddelos seres humanos Nop

odido ni botar. que pasaa??


----------



## escalador (22 Feb 2022)

B4r
Bie T qu
Ieroh y exo D - 
Ala Xtinah Rapado


----------



## escalador (22 Feb 2022)

xQ el dstino
Quiere q lo abras tu.

Gracias. Cr
Eo qmencu 3ntro al
Go mejor. Q representa esa bella obra pictórica? Frsco mural? Oleo sobre lienzo?

Las 3 gracias Pata negra?


----------



## escalador (22 Feb 2022)

@Sick Sad World Qué te parece su hijo el Duque de feria? Guapisimo? Impresionante?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Feb 2022)

Parece demasiado limpito y aseado para Sick...demasiados algodones en esa vida.

Yo apuesto porque le va más algo así:









Salva Ballesta: "Soy el tío con más cojones que hay en la Tierra"


Salva Ballesta reconoció que no teme por su puesto en el banquillo del UCAM Murcia. Cuando le preguntaro, el técnico fue muy claro en su respuesta.




okdiario.com


----------



## escalador (22 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> @Sick Sad World Qué te parece su hijo el Duque de feria? Guapisimo? Impresionante?



Rafa siempre tuvo esa belleza ducal que poca gente tiene en este país. Ser hijo de Natividad Abascal es una de esas cosas que suceden cada dos eones bisiestos. Parafraseando a Josie: "Los Abascal son como seres humanos pero mejorados". Y qué gran verdad.

Esa foto es... Es que, sí: es el símbolo nacional de todo un país. La grandeza española más absoluta que debería reemplazar las fotos de Felipe VI en todas las escuelas concertadas y privadas de la nación. Estar en clase, levantar la mirada del pupitre elevándola sobre la pizarra, y darte cuenta de qué es el poder y qué joyas lleva. El cardado de Naty sí es para una asignatura entera que debería ser incorporada al Plan Nacional de Estudios.

xDDDDD

¡Aquí el presente tiene una foto con Christine Shaved!!!

Año 2010 o 2011. Andaba yo con un ligue, borracho por el Gayxample de Barcelona (calle Casanova, creo). Salimos de un bar y nos encontramos a Cristina. Me quedo pasmado, me acerco a ella y le digo: "¿Eres tú?". "¡Claro que sí, cariño!", me responde eufórica. Y yo, beodo como la progenitora de Luis Medina en una presentación de Schiaparelli, le espeto: "oye, pero... ¿Es verdad que eres un tío?". Casi se me quita la borrachera de sopetón al darme cuenta de mi propia pregunta.

Ella, simpática y con un humor a prueba de bombas, se echa a reir y me dijo que le diese un pico. Nos dimos un pico. Me di un pico con Cristina Rapado. Y, por supuesto, nos hicimos la foto.



escalador dijo:


> Eo qmencu 3ntro al



Qué te sucede, corazón


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

xD Esa respuesta. Sólo Christine Shaved puede responder algo así (_bonus track_: mi cumpleaños es el mismo día que el de Massiel, Isabel Pantoja, Wes Craven e Isabel Allende).

¡Me encanta ese vídeo enloquecedor! Pensé que la canción era de Paris. Cuánto dinero habríamos pagado por estar en ese vehículo dentro con Brindis Pirs, Paris y Línsay saliendo del Hyde Lounge en pleno Sunset Blvd., aquel sitio donde su entonces noviete Brandon Davis se puso a rajar de Lindsay mientras Paris se meaba de risa la hija de puta xD


----------



## AmericanSamoa (22 Feb 2022)

¡Es que era el Club de las Simbragas! Al que casi se unió Mary Carey, esa actriz porno idéntica a Mariah:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Están saliendo una noche de muchos fax aquí en el cuartel general de la reformistas.


veo que de momento los ministros respecto a la trama de corrupción Tarradellas protagonizada por @Epsilon69 se decantan por:

1-Metérselo por el culo a @Pajarotto .


2- @Epsilon69 realizar servicios a la comunidad de este hilo.



Aunque todos tienen bastante claro que:

La pizza de la casa Tarradellas 4 quesos es la mejor.



A lo largo de este intenso dia irémos actualizando con las decisiones ministeriales en la votación, una vez tomada la decisión se convocará rueda de prensa.


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2022)

Buenos dias ! pues se acabo la noche de los cuchillos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Jay K, Monolake y Tyron fueron los hijos rebeldes del jáster desautorizado, que se sigue negando a irse por el bien del partido reformista.
> 
> Ahora trabajan para atasco en los bajos fondos de Villaverde Alto y ya tienen su propio negocio de cocaína.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 953264





Te hemos desenmascarado!!!! 
La trama de corrupción Tarradellas ha explotado en tu cara!!!!!!!

El partido jamás se venderá ni doblegar ante nadie.

El comité que salvaguarda la honorabilidad del partido, comité RPD ( ROCIADAS por doquier) tiene tu dosier con las pruebas, en breve comenzará el juicio.
Aún falta el voto por correo en la votación.
Esta noche se dictará sentencia!!!!!
Ni tan siquiera tu amado @Pajarotto podrá salvarte @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Más pruebas incriminatorias contra @Epsilon69 
Un nuevo documento gráfico que te vincula a la TRAMA TARRADELLAS !!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Por si eso fuera poco también hay documentos que demuestran que desviastes fondos en la trama panameña monster!!!

 

Y a esto que respondes maldito traidor!!!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Feb 2022)

Dejad a @Epsilon69 aparte de todo ésto, no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Dejad a @Epsilon69 aparte de todo ésto, no tiene nada que ver.




El.oroximo en ser juzgado serás tú.
Nadie escapa al partido reformista.
Eres el autor intelectual de la trama tarradellas, @Epsilon69 solo es la mano ejecutora.


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El.oroximo en ser juzgado serás tú.
> Nadie escapa al partido reformista.
> Eres el autor intelectual de la trama tarradellas, @Epsilon69 solo es la mano ejecutora.



jajajajaja la trama tarradellas


----------



## xilebo (22 Feb 2022)

Jajajajaja y sueles beber monster tmb ?


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Feb 2022)

*A quién se le ocurre batirse en campo abierto en un choque de caballerías y no disponer de reemplazos?*

Ocurrió en la batalla de* Junín (1824)* entre tropas independentistas y realistas del Rey de España.

Durante aquel año las posesiones en ultramar estaban más que comprometidas. Bolívar y San Martín ya estaban afianzados como líderes por la independencia.

En un choque de dos ejércitos montados se suelen dar dos situaciones (generalizando muchísimo): un primer tanteo y una batalla abierta frontal. En Junín, faltó mucho de lo primero y casi todo consistió en lo segundo.

Pero, Canterac, al frente de las tropas realistas, cometió el ELEMENTAL ERROR de no disponer de una agrupación de caballería de refresco que entrara en lid después de los primeros compases de la disputa (cosa que los independentistas SÍ TENÍAN). Eso, sumado a unos efectivos que tras el choque quedan dispersos, pues tiene unos efectos trágicos.

*Al final, Canterac huirá y hasta se le dará un cargo en lo poco que quedaba de guerra en las zonas rebeldes de Sudamérica. Cosas de la corrupción y tal.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Seguimos las investigaciones...
La situación ha dado un vuelco.con los últimos datos que me han llegado....
Posiblemente la trama tarradellas solo era una cortina de humo para una trama mayor...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Buenas y tristes noches...esta noche se desvelará el destino de @Epsilon69 en la trama tarradellas, nos ha llegado nueva información...


Vamos con la entradilla:


Crees que @Epsilon69 se enriqueció con la trama de corrupción Tarradellas?

Crees que @Pajarotto se ha lucrado como testaferro desviando fondos a Panamá en la trama Monster?

Si, todos lo creemos, comienzan las noches en burbuja....


Invocamos en esta reunión telemática de ministros:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Feb 2022)

Todo lo que se ha dicho aquí son mentiras excepto algunas cosas que son verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Todo lo que se ha dicho aquí son mentiras excepto algunas cosas que son verdad.




Tengo muchos datos nuevos y un dosier que me ha entregado mi agencia de detectives contratados por @xilebo @Edge2 @Sick Sad World [USER=138198]@melf

Ha sido una ardua tarea de investigación con dobles agentes trabajando para nosotros como @Cuqui @Alia del Cuchillo y @Tails que se han echo pasar por tus seguidores para ganarse tu confianza.

Tengo en mis manos un completo dosier con pruebas que publicaré en exclusiva.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Feb 2022)

Yo pienso tirar de la manta

Espera que me acaba de entrar una transferencia de bitcoins en mi wallet

No pienso decir nada

Tanto @Pajarotto como @Epsilon69 son unas personas espléndidas y todo son invenciones de gente envidiosa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Aquí tenemos otro documento gráfico de lo implicados en la trama tarradellas:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Feb 2022)

Por lo visto @Pajarotto y @Epsilon69 se reunían todas las noches en este bar, allí se ponían de acuerdo en el blanqueo de capitales con la empresa pantalla Tarradellas:


----------



## uno_de_tantos (22 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Todo lo que se ha dicho aquí son mentiras excepto algunas cosas que son verdad.



¿Es cierto que ese proyector de 200 euros ha sido adquirido con dinero negro del puesto de chuches frente al parlamento?

¿Es cierto que ha sido utilizado en bacanales con videos de pedro jota y casado?

¿Es cierto que habéis silenciado un estudio médico donde se demuestra que el covid es una tapadera del aumento de muertos por colesterol en España debido a tanto chorizo?

¿Es cierto que yoda es un extraterrestre en poder del CNI y Puyol un experimento errado?


----------



## Ederne (23 Feb 2022)

Hola, holita, a mi @Epsilon69 me gusta, sabe de música y creo que de cine, me cae bien.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (23 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hola, holita, a mi @Epsilon69 me gusta, sabe de música y creo que de cine, me cae bien.



Sabe mucho de música, experto en ponerte temas de la buena época de las discos,alguna que otra canción guapa la descubrí por su arte al elegir


----------



## escalador (23 Feb 2022)

Acaso se puede ser de otra manera en la vida?

No montar pifostios al más mínimo problema es PECADO DE PEREZA


----------



## escalador (23 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguimos las investigaciones...
> La situación ha dado un vuelco.con los últimos datos que me han llegado....
> Posiblemente la trama tarradellas solo era una cortina de humo para una trama mayor...



Epsilon tiene carisma, lo estás viendo que es aclamado y valorsdo x los burbujarras, y además su política fue firme contra el Dragón de la Zarpa Venenosa y eso el pueblo no lo olvida.

Si aceptas mi opinión de abstencionista irredento creo que te estás metiendo en un berenjenal contratando espías para sacarle trapos sucios a él y a su familia. Corres el peligro de que se monte su propio partido y tú seas percibido como el verdugo envidioso que destruya este partido que tantas décadas de historia tiene y tanto ha aportado a la comunidad.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Feb 2022)

Estamos ante un posible comienzo de guerra sin fin ...lo de rusia es un juego de ajedrez de años ...hasta la aparición de la I.A


----------



## escalador (23 Feb 2022)

Barbie, hoy he encontrado unas fotos nuestras de cuando no había crisis, todo era fiesta y amistad en el Partido y como me ha invadido la nostalgia quisiera compartirlas para ver si pueden servir para hacer reflexionar. Son fotos tontas pilladas infraganti sin posar, escenas cotidianas. Cuando en el Partido no habia ambiciones desmedidas, ni preocupaciones... solo risas..... Qué recuerdos, espero que todo vuelva a ser como antes.


----------



## Bye Felicia (23 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Barbie, hoy he encontrado unas fotos nuestras de cuando no había crisis, todo era fiesta y amistad en el Partido y como me ha invadido la nostalgia quisiera compartirlas para ver si pueden servir para hacer reflexionar. Son fotos tontas pilladas infraganti sin posar, escenas cotidianas. Cuando en el Partido no habia ambiciones desmedidas, ni preocupaciones... solo risas..... Qué recuerdos, espero que todo vuelva a ser como antes.



Joder, como se le ha europeizado la cara a Kojima...


----------



## Bafumat (23 Feb 2022)

ola k aseis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, un día más.

Hasta que se publique el dosier completo de la trama tarradellas haber con que nueva propuesta de temática me sorprendeis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Barbie, hoy he encontrado unas fotos nuestras de cuando no había crisis, todo era fiesta y amistad en el Partido y como me ha invadido la nostalgia quisiera compartirlas para ver si pueden servir para hacer reflexionar. Son fotos tontas pilladas infraganti sin posar, escenas cotidianas. Cuando en el Partido no habia ambiciones desmedidas, ni preocupaciones... solo risas..... Qué recuerdos, espero que todo vuelva a ser como antes.



Quién es la rociable digo rubia?


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Feb 2022)

Los impuestos comenzaron con la mafia. Cuando estaba naciendo Nuevo York, los hampones cobraban a todos los negocios que se establecían.

*Si no fueran el robo que son, serían voluntarios.*


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Feb 2022)

Creo que si @Epsilon69 no estuviera por aquí, hace tiempo que habría dejado el floro.

Y por @Hombre Blanco Hetero , que siempre me ha dado ánimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Creo que si @Epsilon69 no estuviera por aquí, hace tiempo que habría dejado el floro.
> 
> Y por @Hombre Blanco Hetero , que siempre me ha dado ánimos.




Entiendo tu mensaje, nadie esperaba que @Epsilon69 cayese en manos de @Pajarotto , nos ha pillado a todos por sorpresa, y menos esperabamos aún la trama tarradellas.


----------



## Pajarotto (23 Feb 2022)

Y no será la última de tus amistades que vaya a caer en mi bando.

Ya se están moviendo piezas.

El momento de la verdad se acerca...


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Y no será la última de tus amistades que vaya a caer en mi bando.
> 
> Ya se están moviendo piezas.
> 
> El momento de la verdad se acerca...



Lo de Epsilon conmigo ha sido el principio del fin. La lealtad de Liberty peligra.


----------



## xilebo (23 Feb 2022)

Que monada obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Y no será la última de tus amistades que vaya a caer en mi bando.
> 
> Ya se están moviendo piezas.
> 
> El momento de la verdad se acerca...




Te sigues agarrando al poder cuando hace tiempo que lo perdistes!!!!!

Si crees que iba a permitir esto sin abrir un nuevo hilo multipagina en el que desvelar todo lo que ha pasado en la trama tarradellas estás equivocado.


Es cuestión de tiempo, los dados del destino han sido lanzados, y mucho me temo que a ti te han tocado los unos y a mí los seises!!!!!!!


*#votareformista 


#pajarottopierde
*


----------



## Tanaco (23 Feb 2022)

La lucha por el poder, la traición, la transformación de amigo en enemigo. 
La historia de la humanidad, asquerosa como una bosta recién cagada por un travelo en la boca de un enano brasileño con cierto problema mental.

Por este tipo de cosas mi profesión, la de guionista de porno para las élites globalistas que os atormentan y os joden la vida 24/7, se basa en repartir amor y unidad en lugar de guerra, división y conquista.
Excepto cuando toca grabar en algún lugar del culo del mundo y un hipopótamo se come a alguna actriz, pero bueno son ganes del oficio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches, vamos allá, a petición de @escalador cambio la temática a "libros que os cambiaron la vida".

Seguiremos de cerca la trama tarradellas estás noches, de momento la opción "Metérselo por el cual a @Pajarotto" y "servicios comunitarios en el hilo" van ganando en la encuesta.

Vamos con la entradilla:

Tu sueño es ser funcionario?, 

O tal vez ser autónomo?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja..


Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

Veamos si me acuerdo:

Hamlet, Shakespeare

El castillo, Kafka 


Raum duque del infierno, ni idea de quién era, era muy pequeño, era rollo fantasía y caballería.


Asesinato en el orient, o algo así, del barco de vapor, de cuando era muy crío.    


Uno de Stephen King, de un tío que se le estropeaba un coche en la carretera, también muy de crío, no recuerdo su nombre.


Otro de Fernando swarth que ganó algún premio, sobre movidas familiares, menuda memoria la mía joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Feb 2022)

No me acuerdo


----------



## Abrojo (23 Feb 2022)

en serio los libros os cambian la vida?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

Yo les mandaba a esta







Dicen que es tan buena dominatrix que una vez consiguió que un click de Playmobil se pusiera de rodillas


----------



## El Juani (23 Feb 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> en serio los libros os cambian la vida?



En realidad lo he entendido como libros que te marcan o te dejan huella o más bien, guardas un grato recuerdo de ellos por el momento en el que lo leísteis. Algo así.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Feb 2022)

En cuanto al tema libros: "Fundamentos de programación estructurada" uno que es muy rarito


----------



## El Juani (24 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En cuanto al tema libros: "Principios de programación" uno que es muy rarito



Recuerdo la primera vez que toqué un manual como el de Fundamentos de Programación, algoritmos y estructura de datos de Joyanes Aguilar... y me quise morir


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> En cuanto al tema libros: "Fundamentos de programación estructurada" uno que es muy rarito
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955833




Madre mía, te veo en la soledad de tu habitación con una estantería llena de libros de estos y las manos manchadas de doritos
Al menos espero que te paguen bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> En realidad lo he entendido como libros que te marcan o te dejan huella o más bien, guardas un grato recuerdo de ellos por el momento en el que lo leísteis. Algo así.




Si básicamente, o libros que más te gustan, el significado que a cada uno le guste.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía, te veo en la soledad de tu habitación con una estantería llena de libros de estos y las manos manchadas de doritos
> Al menos espero que te paguen bien.



Ya me pagaron bien en su día, por eso ahora estoy retirado


----------



## Toallin (24 Feb 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil la guerra comenzará cuando comience la de Ucrania 

Tú eres Ucrania.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ya me pagaron bien en su día, por eso ahora estoy retirado




Joder un prejubilado en el hilo yo desde joven quise ser prejubilado.
Nos honras con tu presencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

Toallin dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil la guerra comenzará cuando comience la de Ucrania
> 
> Tú eres Ucrania.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 955888




@Pajarotto venga hay que currarselo más.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Feb 2022)

Pues Kashmir de Led Zeppelin me parece demasiado larga para lo que ofrece. Ojo, que igual la tengo que escuchar más, pero se pasa de duración para mi.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Feb 2022)

Hoochie Couchie Man, en este caso la de Steppenwolf.

Es otra de esas canciones de las que se han hecho muchísimas versiones. ZZ top tiene también una.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Feb 2022)

The animals, a mencionar también. Todavía no les he terminado de pillar, escucharé su discografía atentamente.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Feb 2022)

Demasiada banda sonora para tan tópica, sosota e ingenua Nothing Hill. Ni funciona como romántica, ni hace reír, si acaso algo de costumbrismo inglés.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Feb 2022)

Barry White, del montón. A partir de la tercera canción, te duermes al volante.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Feb 2022)

Me tragué hace unas semanas este disco entero de Marvin Gaye. No recuerdo muchas canciones, pero sí que de ritmo sabía un rato.


----------



## xilebo (24 Feb 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes ! ya ire poniendo mas libros


----------



## Toallin (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto venga hay que currarselo más.



La guerra ha COMENZADO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Feb 2022)

@Cuqui quieres un ministerio en el partido reformista?.

@Pajarotto está siendo investigado en la trama de corrupción Tarradellas, el foro le empieza a hacer el vacío, ya no está bajo mi protección.


----------



## xilebo (24 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Cuqui quieres un ministerio en el partido reformista?.
> 
> @Pajarotto está siendo investigado en la trama de corrupción Tarradellas, el foro le empieza a hacer el vacío, ya no está bajo mi protección.



Cual ministerio le vas a dar? el de chucherias ?


----------



## Cuqui (25 Feb 2022)

Pero solo el CODO.


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es la rociable digo rubia?


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Barry White, del montón. A partir de la tercera canción, te duermes al volante.





Libertyforall dijo:


> Demasiada banda sonora para tan tópica, sosota e ingenua Nothing Hill. Ni funciona como romántica, ni hace reír, si acaso algo de costumbrismo inglés.





Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues Kashmir de Led Zeppelin me parece demasiado larga para lo que ofrece. Ojo, que igual la tengo que escuchar más, pero se pasa de duración para mi.



Me alegro que alguien diga sin tapujos lo que muchos pensamos.

Lo bueno, si breve, los veces bueno. Animals me encanta, por cierto. Inaugura mi playlist de los 60’.


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Buenas, ¿Mañana os vais a disfrazar?, a mi a última hora...


----------



## Suprimo (25 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



Buenos pies


Ederne dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Mañana os vais a disfrazar?, a mi a última hora...



¿Eres CD?


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Buenos pies
> 
> ¿Eres CD?



Y tu Mpe3?


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

En cuanto a libros, leer esto con 20 años te derroye la juventud y te convierte en un outsider de por vida:







Otros libros que me han gustado mucho es todo el ciclo caballeresco mágico y sobrenatural como el Huon de Burdeos o el Perceval.













Y de niño recuerdo especialmente haber DEVORADO











Todo muy rollo aventuras, sobrenatural y novela negra


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Hay que arriesgarse, tuve llamadas y mañana promete.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Hay que arriesgarse, tuve llamadas y mañana promete.



Abrígate si vas a salir,no vayas a coger frio.Una vampi resfriada no es lo mismo


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Abrígate si vas a salir,no vayas a coger frio.Una vampi resfriada no es lo mismo



No creo... me hizo ilusión esa llamada, eran buena gente, que buenos tiempos pasados y que se acuerden de mi...


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No creo... me hizo ilusión esa llamada, eran buena gente, que buenos tiempos pasados y que se acuerden de mi...



Pues me alegro,coño,que las personas se acuerden de ti después de que haya pasado el tiempo,siempre es alegria y más si ha habido buenos momentos


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Pues me alegro,coño,que las personas se acuerden de ti después de que haya pasado el tiempo,siempre es alegria y más si ha habido buenos momentos



Es algo que me sorprendió después de tanto tiempo, creo que fue un sentimiento de nostalgia...


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Es algo que me sorprendió después de tanto tiempo, creo que fue un sentimiento de nostalgia...



Una parte de nosotros está construida por recuerdos,recordar es vivir,o eso dice el refrán Ederne


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Eres una loquilla Sicky y me suena que esa historia la contaste en un audio,lo de los niñatos todos locos contigo


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Una parte de nosotros está construida por recuerdos,recordar es vivir,o eso dice el refrán Ederne



Como es nuestra frase?,

*Acaso piensas vivir toda la vida?.*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Feb 2022)

Mañana igual me ducho y me peino antes de salir a la calle

Así que, para mi será como ir disfrazado


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Como es nuestra frase?,
> 
> *Acaso piensas vivir toda la vida?.*



Me gustaría decir que sí,y si no fuera posible, vivamos ahora y tomemos el mundo por nuestras manos,que ya habrá tiempo de descansar en la tumba


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mañana igual me ducho y me peino antes de salir a la calle
> 
> Así que, para mi será como ir disfrazado



buen disfraz y barato ,que la economía está muy mala


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Sabes lo que me gusta... Hay fotos?


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Me gustaría decir que sí,y si no fuera posible, vivamos ahora y tomemos el mundo por nuestras manos,que ya habrá tiempo de descansar en la tumba



Buenoo, es algo nuestro privado que da morbo y da que hablar, pero eso esa es otra historia..


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Buenoo, es algo nuestro privado que da morbo y da que hablar, pero eso esa es otra historia..



Sí, Sí


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> buen disfraz y barato ,que la economía está muy mala



Igual tiro la casa por la ventana y me plancho la camisa


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Guayy, me pongo el uniforme de soldado gastador de mi padre.

Mañana me planto en tu ciudad y te salvo de ir como una pordiosera!


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Guayy, me pongo el uniforme de soldado gastador de mi padre.



Ja, ja no has entendido nada...


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Ja, ja no has entendido nada...



Queee tenfo que entender?


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Queee tenfo que entender?



Pues, no se, hay recontra?


----------



## Ederne (25 Feb 2022)

Buenoo, ya os contaré del encuentro fortuito, ¿Quién sabe?...


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Yo es que veo estas canciones populares con marcha militar y letra patriotica y me dan ganas de salir a la calle a ondear la bandera del águila y a gritar Viva España. 

Marujita era la caña, yo solo al recuerdo de los programas de corazon.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (25 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Buenoo, ya os contaré del encuentro fortuito, ¿Quién sabe?...



Quien sabe lo que pueda pasar en esta película llamada vida,y es la más emocionante


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Qué bonico por favor... Creo que por un lao vivimos en la época equivocada...

Hay algo más bonico que un pasodoble?


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Joder, vaya HIMNO! Quiero más Sicky jaja


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Es que el ESPAÑOL nunca ha sido ñoño ni puritano, sino TORERO!


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Está claro que en otra vida lo hemos hecho miles de veces, y en esta todo llegsrá


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Feb 2022)

@escalador

Pues a mí El Gato Montés no me gusta. Me parece demasiado festivo, prefiero Ragón Fález, Manolete o Tercio de Quites.

También hay otros pasodobles muy buenos y más modernos. Me gustan mucho Morante de la Puebla y Enrique Ponce.

En cualquier caso, prefiero las marchas de Semana Santa. Suenan mucho más épicas. Además, varían más unas sobre otras. Las taurinas se parecen más entre sí.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Feb 2022)

No está nada mal la España que planteáis

Aunque prefiero algo más moderno:

- Chaletazo con cuadros militares.
- Chaquetas americanas con coderas y pañuelo en el bolsillo.
- Caballos.
- Que tus hijos se vayan a estudiar a Denver.

Me gusta más esa imaginería, dentro de que la vuestra es mejor que la de los enemigos de España.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes! lamento no haberos podido acompañar esta noche.

Veamos que temática proponéis hoy.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (25 Feb 2022)

Vaya, la Sicky disfrazada de dominatrix tradicional.
Curiosa mezcla que habría que ver.


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @escalador
> 
> Pues a mí El Gato Montés no me gusta. Me parece demasiado festivo, prefiero Ragón Fález, Manolete o Tercio de Quites.
> 
> ...



Pero Morante y Ponce son toreros, no pasodobles xD.

Ufff las marchas de Semana Santa, sin palabras.... Yo caminado tras el Cristo de la Buena Muerte con la banda tocando Jerusalén y llorando a moco tendido


----------



## escalador (25 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No está nada mal la España que planteáis
> 
> Aunque prefiero algo más moderno:
> 
> ...



Te lo compro excepto lo de las coderas. Siempre me ha parecido una degeneración estética, como lo de comprar los pantalones desteñidos.

@Obiwanchernobil habemus tema? Coplas, pasodobles, marchas, e interiorismo y estética patriótica de ayer y hoy?


----------



## xilebo (25 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes! lamento no haberos podido acompañar esta noche.
> 
> Veamos que temática proponéis hoy.



Buenos dias ! que fuiste a canaletas anoche ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! que fuiste a canaletas anoche ?




Jajajaja cabron  , si algo así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Te lo compro excepto lo de las coderas. Siempre me ha parecido una degeneración estética, como lo de comprar los pantalones desteñidos.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil habemus tema? Coplas, pasodobles, marchas, e interiorismo y estética patriótica de ayer y hoy?




Te voy a coger "estética patriótica", para ver qué sale puede ser curioso, ahora lo cambio.


----------



## juantxxxo (25 Feb 2022)

No te caen bien los hippies por lo que veo........ te dejo una canción


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Cambiado el título  

Vamos esas fotos de ellos manteles y cortinas de vuestras casas!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Feb 2022)

Parece que no está muy animada la cosa con la temática está jodios.

Entradilla que hoy me uno más tarde:


Te gusta el papel higiénico de escottes porque es suave?.
O eres más perro flauta y prefieres papel reciclado?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...







Invocamos:
@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Edge2 (25 Feb 2022)

En casa usamos el bueno del mercadona...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Feb 2022)

Lija de grano 40
Luego ya una de grano fino

Y después me paso la pulidora


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Feb 2022)

No veas lo que me ahorro en blanqueamientos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Feb 2022)

Este es el mejor que he probado 







El del lidl de 4 capas


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

obi jo puta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Yo unos el que me vende mi chino de confianza el Chen, 79 centimos 4 rollos, 2'49 12 rollos.

El del perro está muy bien y tal, pero me sale a 2'80 euros los 4 rollos.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Feb 2022)

Johnny Knoxville en Men un Black II. 20 añitos de todo esto.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Feb 2022)

Val Kilmer en True Romance, 1993. Tuve que buscar en que escena aparecía.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Feb 2022)

Al principio, esta canción de Allman Brothers no me terminó de convencer. A veces de escucharla varias veces, encontré sus virtudes.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Feb 2022)

De lo poco bueno de El lobo de Wall Street. Toda la gente imitando a Matthew, vulgarizó una de las pocas escenas salvables de esa peli para escoria.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 

Una buena sacada la canción de SF. De lo poco, repito, que ha aguantado decentemente del género.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Feb 2022)

Yo reivindico a Mario Van Peebles como actor. En este caso, en El sargento de hierro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!

He visto que hay un charoaudio de @Sick Sad World  luego lo estudio a fondo


----------



## xilebo (26 Feb 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> En casa usamos el bueno del mercadona...



Hacendado me hallo


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Co yo hace poco me he levantado y me estoy recuperando de la fiesta de anoche.

Volví demasiado pronto a casa (las 4 o 4 y media o así), me lo pasé bien pero de haber bebido menos habría sacado más jugo a la noche.
Eso sí, me descojoné como un hijo de puta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Arrodillaos ante mi!!!!
Nada se interpone entre mi y el anillo de elden!!!!!


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Arrodillaos ante mi!!!!
> Nada se interpone entre mi y el anillo de elden!!!!!



Quita quita, yo si me arrodillara ahora sería para potar si no fuera porque soy casj inmune a la resaca del día siguiente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Quita quita, yo si me arrodillara ahora sería para potar si no fuera porque soy casj inmune a la resaca del día siguiente.



  

Las resaca eran traumáticas en mi caso, si salía un sábado no podía salir el domingo. 
Era curioso porque el objetivo era rociar pero al final acaban de cachondos con los amigos pasando de las hembras.


----------



## xilebo (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Co yo hace poco me he levantado y me estoy recuperando de la fiesta de anoche.
> 
> Volví demasiado pronto a casa (las 4 o 4 y media o así), me lo pasé bien pero de haber bebido menos habría sacado más jugo a la noche.
> Eso sí, me descojoné como un hijo de puta.



Y que paso con la famosa chica, la viste o no ?


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las resaca eran traumáticas en mi caso, si salía un sábado no podía salir el domingo.
> Era curioso porque el objetivo era rociar pero al final acaban de cachondos con los amigos pasando de las hembras.



Yo ayer sabía que no iba a follar y fui solo a divertirme con los colegas y aún así una borracha (que no estaba nada mal sin ser un pibón) me metió mano al paquete.

Al final no pasó nada porque la pava iba peor que yo y encima apestaba mucho a alcohol.
En otro tipo de circunstancia me la acababa tirando pero es que me dan tanto asco las borrachas tajadísimas que no.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y que paso con la famosa chica, la viste o no ?



Ella no fue porque no conocía a casi nadie y hoy empezaban los carnavales por su zona.

Se va hoy de carnaval y me cuenta que se va a disfrazar y tal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Yo ayer sabía que no iba a follar y fui solo a divertirme con los colegas y aún así una borracha (que no estaba nada mal sin ser un pibón) me metió mano al paquete.
> 
> Al final no pasó nada porque la pava iba peor que yo y encima apestaba mucho a alcohol.
> En otro tipo de circunstancia me la acababa tirando pero es que me dan tanto asco las borrachas tajadísimas que no.




Yo con el paso de los años desarrolle esta técnica con mis amigos:

Si salíamos a eso de las 12 acabábamos super pedo y veíamos como pasaban las horas hasta que a las 6 de la mañana aquellas que no habían sido ROCIADAS se daban prisma por serlo, a esas horas evidentemente hay poco donde elegir.

Nosotros hacíamos la TECNICA FIFA:

Quedavamos en alguna casa, cenábamos , hacíamos torneos al FIFA y tomábamos alcohol y no el garrafón ese de mierda de las discotecas.
A eso de las 4 de la mañana salíamos, vivimos en una zona céntrica todos, y entrábamos justo en el momento que se decidian las ROCIADAS.

Con ese sistema rociabamos lo mismo, pero no acabábamos hechos una mierda del estómago, gastabamos la mitad y nos divertíamos más entre nosotros.

Esto lo podíamos llevar a cabo porque como te digo vivíamos en el centro con lo cual no teníamos que coger metro ni bus.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo con el paso de los años desarrolle esta técnica con mis amigos:
> 
> Si salíamos a eso de las 12 acabábamos super pedo y veíamos como pasaban las horas hasta que a las 6 de la mañana aquellas que no habían sido ROCIADAS se daban prisma por serlo, a esas horas evidentemente hay poco donde elegir.
> 
> ...



Ah qué perros, bien pensado por un lado 
Yo ayer a eso de las 3:30 estaba fatal y a las 4 hubo que pirarse, la fiesta acababa a las 6 y me puse mal justo cuando remontaba.

El ponerme a beber con la borracha a su ritmo (la pava parecía un embudo) fue lo que me mató en vida anoche, sino habría aguantado.
Mis colegas no saben estos, se creen tan sólo que me puse tajado por beber por mi cuenta y ya y encima me sacaron una foto potando los muy joputas, pero admito que me he descojonando con la foto.
Al final a la borracha la llevé con sus amigas (sin haber hecho nada porque el morbo que me daba esa tía en aquel momento salvo por el magreo a mi paquete era cero) porque la tía se veía que estaba bastante tocada y no soy ningún cabrón.


----------



## Ederne (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ah qué perros, bien pensado por un lado
> Yo ayer a eso de las 3:30 estaba fatal y a las 4 hubo que pirarse, la fiesta acababa a las 6 y me puse mal justo cuando remontaba.
> 
> El ponerme a beber con la borracha a su ritmo (la pava parecía un embudo) fue lo que me mató en vida anoche, sino habría aguantado.
> ...



Por una vez que podías tener un affaire y te dejaste llevar, el alcohol en exceso es mal compañero...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Por una vez que podías tener un affaire y te dejaste llevar, el alcohol en exceso es mal compañero...



Créeme que aunque yo hubiera ido bien con esa no me iba a ir.
Iba borracha en plan ya desagradable y, lo peor de todo, apestaba a alcohol. Pero apestaba hasta el punto de que hasta en una discoteca con los sentidos atrofiados me daba cuenta y me sacaba de situación, horrible.

Lo que pasa es que claro la pava me agarró del paquete como un coala a su eucalipto y físicamente no era una tía buena pero si mona y resultona que con eso pues me vale si no es una empoderada, pero es que era acercarme a ella y olerla u oírla hablar a tope de alcohol que el calentón decaía.
Rato después me dijo que se notaba mal y que si podía ayudarla a encontrar a sus amigas para irse de allí porque le daba miedo acabar en el suelo, cosa que lógicamente hice porque ni de broma la iba a abandonar estando así de jodida. 
Ni a ella ni a un tío que me caiga bien o alguno otro.

Obviamente no me dió ni su número ni nada y probablemente ni se acuerde de mí.
Por lo demás pues sí: el alcohol fue un mal compañero de noche.
No hay que seguirle el ritmo de beber a una borracha, lección aprendida.


----------



## Ederne (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Créeme que aunque yo hubiera ido bien con esa no me iba a ir.
> Iba borracha en plan ya desagradable y, lo peor de todo, apestaba a alcohol. Pero apestaba hasta el punto de que hasta en una discoteca con los sentidos atrofiados me daba cuenta y me sacaba de situación, horrible.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que claro la pava me agarró del paquete como un coala a su eucalipto y físicamente no era una tía buena pero si mona y resultona que con eso pues me vale si no es una empoderada, pero es que era acercarme a ella y olerla u oírla hablar a tope de alcohol que el calentón decaía.
> ...



No pasa nada, solo te vacilaba un poco. Ya habrá mas días, yo también salí ayer y acabo de llegar hace poco, concretamente acabo de desayunar a la una del mediodía... 
Voy intentar meterme en cama, pero no tengo sueño...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> No pasa nada, solo te vacilaba un poco. Ya habrá mas días, yo también salí ayer y acabo de llegar hace poco, concretamente acabo de desayunar a la una del mediodía...
> Voy intentar meterme en cama, pero no tengo sueño...



Vaya, veo que me has ganado.
Espero que te lo hayas pasado bien, y que hayas bebido menos que yo.
Yo en realidad soy así fuera de este foro, de hecho creo que peco de educado y poco directo en estos ambientes.

No soy ningún buenazo pero me falta un poco de mala leche en ciertos momentos.


----------



## xilebo (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Ah qué perros, bien pensado por un lado
> Yo ayer a eso de las 3:30 estaba fatal y a las 4 hubo que pirarse, la fiesta acababa a las 6 y me puse mal justo cuando remontaba.
> 
> El ponerme a beber con la borracha a su ritmo (la pava parecía un embudo) fue lo que me mató en vida anoche, sino habría aguantado.
> ...



Una retirada a tiempo, es una victoria  ya habra mas salidas y mas fiestas, por eso no te preocupes


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @ElHombreSinNombre, dos consejos de un dinosaurio de la noche como yo:
> 
> 1) En un bar o en una discoteca no existen chicas feas, sino copas de menos.
> 
> ...



Joder, ¿y no podría llevarse un frasquito pequeño de enjuague bucal rollo listerine?
O al menos unos chicles de menta para enmascarar el olor a alcohol de alta graduación.

Y respecto al primer consejo, puff como que no es mi estilo


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esas pibas vienen ya tan alcoholizadas de fábrica que ellas no se enguajan la boca con Listerine, se lo beben directamente tras hacer las gárgaras y los enjuagues correspondientes.
> 
> Sí te doy la razón en el peligro que supone liarse con una tía en ese estado, pues te puede ocurrir lo que a mí me ocurrió con dieciocho años que me lie con una borracha en nochevieja y le dije tras limpiarme la boca.... "tú has cenado langostinos, ¿verdad?". Aún recuerdo los tropezones de langostinos y otros maricos tras haberme vomitado en toda la boca.
> 
> Pero bueno, el que no arriesga no gana.



Buff ahí hay mucho que perder y poco que ganar.
Todo jugador debe saber cuándo debe salir de titular y cuando quedarse en el banquillo.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Buff ahí hay mucho que perder y poco que ganar.
> Todo jugador debe saber cuándo debe salir de titular y cuando quedarse en el banquillo.



Consejo serio ,forero, de mis tiempos de marcha, aléjate de borrachuzas,y también si tus amigos se pasan bebiendo,mántente bajo control,solo bebe lo justo.Demasiadas situaciones chungas y muy chungas pasaron a mi alrededor por abusos de alcohol.Todo el mundo dice que controla,en la práctica muy pocos son capaces


----------



## Ederne (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @ElHombreSinNombre, dos consejos de un dinosaurio de la noche como yo:
> 
> 1) En un bar o en una discoteca no existen chicas feas, sino copas de menos.
> 
> ...



O una copa de mas según se mire, ya sabess con una copa mas todas te parecerán guapas.

P.D. Me voy a dar un paseo.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (26 Feb 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Consejo serio ,forero, de mis tiempos de marcha, aléjate de borrachuzas,y también si tus amigos se pasan bebiendo,mántente bajo control,solo bebe lo justo.Demasiadas situaciones chungas y muy chungas pasaron a mi alrededor por abusos de alcohol.Todo el mundo dice que controla,en la práctica muy pocos son capaces



Amén conforero.
Es un consejo muy simple pero que cuesta lo suyo llevarlo a cabo a veces.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (26 Feb 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> O una copa de mas según se mire, ya sabess con una copa mas todas te parecerán guapas.
> 
> P.D. Me voy a dar un paseo.



Que te siente bien el aire,Vampi


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (26 Feb 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Amén conforero.
> Es un consejo muy simple pero que cuesta lo suyo llevarlo a cabo a veces.



Pues hay que desarrollar control y más en estos tiempos con el incremento de la delincuencia que están al loro para aprovecharse del que ha bebido de más,que se despiertan tirados en cualquier sitio y la cartera y el móvil "misteriosamente" han desaparecido


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y a los pollos de coca misteriosamente también les salieron alas y volaron del nido.



Es que la noche es muy misteriosa y todo es posible...


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

hola buenas noches


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenas noches. Te consulto a ti porque tú me apoyaste frente a la cúpula corrupta y depravada del partido pedorroformista.
> 
> ¿Levanto la pena al jáster y a sus acólitos o los mantengo en el penal?



saquelos a que les de el aire


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tus deseos son órdenes.
> 
> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?



me estoy cambiando el horario del sueño duermo de 2 de la madrugada a 7 de la mañána me despierto me fumo un cigarrillo estoy una hora despierto y me vuelvo a dormir hasta las 5 de la tarde


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿No tienes colegas que te saquen un poco a que te dé el aire a dar una vuelta?



los tengo muy cansaos


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, al menos tienes gente que se preocupa por ti. A veces en este foro también nos preocupamos por ti.



no te lo voy a negar, pero soy de los mas cansinos monotematicos que hay ejnn el foroo o almenos lo era con el ytema tro'-'



de echo cuanto llevamos de pandemia 3 años o dos años y 6 meses? pues resulta que una chortina me a hablado la he dicho que la ultima vez que nos vimos fue solo unos meses antes de que pasara la pandemia asi que no son años sin vernos es como si no hubiera pasado el tiempo


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Fóllatela.



no voy a caer tan rapido, todavia ni la he contestado


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Fóllatela.



lo de decirla de follar no funciono en su momento porque iba a querer hacerlo ahora sera que ya a acabado la universidad?


ojo atasco entablando conversacion con una universitaria y yo sin saber dividir y ella quiere quedar con este lame lonas


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Basta con que te la folles fuerte y le comas su coño como si estuvieses lamiendo un helado de angulas.
> 
> Te dejo aquí un vídeo tutorial sobre cómo comer chochitos



que? ahora ni de coña antes bueno mas guven mas guapa pero ahora con 30 tacos estas tu k metorea


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Basta con que te la folles fuerte y le comas su coño como si estuvieses lamiendo un helado de angulas.
> 
> Te dejo aquí un vídeo tutorial sobre cómo comer chochitos



expliquese mejor es heterofobo?


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo solo lo decía para que tu muñequito vomite algo de semen. Nunca está de más en tiempos apocalípticos darle alguna alegría a los genitales.



que me los corten bro que me la sudan, yo soy autoproclamado nunca follista a no ser que sea para tener prrogenie


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo solo lo decía para que tu muñequito vomite algo de semen. Nunca está de más en tiempos apocalípticos darle alguna alegría a los genitales.



acvabemos de otra forma esta conversacion


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 los sacaste ya?


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil jo puta saca la pata


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

hola buenas noches necesito atencion


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 no me esperaba esto de ti


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

hola buensd y me llamo atasco. te cuento una anecdotaa:

me detuvieron y me dio el venazo he intente desarmarlo lo unico que consegui fue sujetarle el arma para desenfundar hay que hacer una cosa especial y no me reventaron la cara ni nada 
luego les pedia que me mataran ya maron a psiquiatria y otros mnaderos plan tienes alguna psicopatia diagnosticada y yo estos cabrones quieren informacion para usarla contra mi


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

que te parece como pelea le ganarias


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

osa amorosa


----------



## atasco (26 Feb 2022)

vaya antigua estas elcha


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches....

@Sick Sad World me envías un enlace a tu hilo del charoaudio?. No he podido verlo.

@Epsilon69 hoy haces la entradilla e invocación tu, ganate nuestro afecto después de la traición, en la encuesta parece ser que el pueblo desea que sea castigado el autor intelectual @Pajarotto y no tu.

Aún así deberemos llegar a pactos, es un momento delicado en la formación.

Voy a seguir trabajando....el anillo de elden será mío!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Feb 2022)

He leído eso que has puesto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Feb 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> He leído eso que has puesto.




Solo estoy dejando que te confíes....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches

Otra tradición que se pierde

En Halloween iban todas las chortinas vestidas de guarrillas. Ayer solo 1 de cada 10 disfrazada (si se puede llamar disfraz a ponerse una diadema o una peluca cutre)

Esta noche cero. Voy a cambiar de zona de paseo a ver si por lo menos veo a alguna medio arreglada (que el puto look chandalero de Rosalía ha llegado a sant Gervasi y es un puto asco)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Acaba de pasar un Porsche

Vaya puta mierda de noche que los coches están mejor que las tías


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Otra tradición que se pierde
> 
> ...




Ayer fue Halloween??
Esa mierda minera en octubre??


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> Otra tradición que se pierde
> 
> ...



Me parece que no.
Lo de este fin de semana son los carnavales, que es como una versión más Pacos de Halloween y menos conocida por lo que a la gente en general le va a dar bastante más reparo en ir disfrazada.

En Halloween en cambio sí que se ve más a menudo a chavalicas disfrazadas.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Feb 2022)

El globalismo y la moda usana, nena.
Al igual que lo del Black Friday y lo del Papá Noel en Navidades es algo que con el tiempo se ha ido imponiendo por moda e imitación a lo de fuera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Rendíos ante el poder del anillo de elden!!!


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rendíos ante el poder del anillo de elden!!!



Ese puto juegazo va a ser mío, debe serlo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Que hacéis a estas horas jodios? 
Yo ando terminando un trabajo.


----------



## DorianWilde (27 Feb 2022)

Terminando de inventarme un informe....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (27 Feb 2022)

Estar tumbado en la cama mientras leo el foro, dentro de no mucho rato apagarse el móvil y a dormir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

En alienxpres no cobraban ahora impuestos o no se que mierdas?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

He ido a un sitio que me me habían dicho que era para gente de mi edad y que puta derroición 

He visto el panorama y ni he entrado 

Me he ido a dar un paseo por tuset a ver material decente 

En el sutton una puta cola tremenda para entrar

Así que nada, sentado en un banco a tomar el fresco y luego para casa


----------



## Suprimo (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En alienxpres no cobraban ahora impuestos o no se que mierdas?



Primero lo para la aduana para que pagues la tasa de ello y luego si ven que eso vale billetes te dicen que el IVA de las chuches es el 21%


----------



## Bafumat (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que hacéis a estas horas jodios?
> Yo ando terminando un trabajo.



Remando, ahora mismo ando remando para que el estado pueda dar sus paguitas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Joder, funciona mejor el bus a las 2 de la mañana que a las 2 de la tarde de un sábado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Me voy para casa y cuando me ponga el pijama ya decidiré si me pongo un rato a ver porno o me voy pal sobre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Joder, funciona mejor el bus a las 2 de la mañana que a las 2 de la tarde de un sábado




  
Paseos nocturnos?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Paseos nocturnos?



Al final no lo he cogido, pero parece que cuando no lo necesitas pasa a su hora y cuando quieres cogerlo siempre viene con retraso 

Paseos nocturnos? Sí, la neumóloga me ha dicho que salga cada día a pasear, para recuperar capacidad pulmonar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Que raro que nadie haya posteado esta canción en el foro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

La gente de 50 tiene una pinta de viejos que da grima

Joder, no me siento identificado con la gente de mi edad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La gente de 50 tiene una pinta de viejos que da grima
> 
> Joder, no me siento identificado con la gente de mi edad




50 años...


Con esa edad y dando paseos de madrugada, danos más datos...


----------



## Bafumat (27 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La gente de 50 tiene una pinta de viejos que da grima
> 
> Joder, no me siento identificado con la gente de mi edad



Lo mismo me pasa a mi con los de 40 los veo y pienso joder tan cascado me veo yo tambien...


----------



## Abrojo (27 Feb 2022)

Yo me he comprado hoy una crema facial revitalizante, me estaré volviendo maricón o algo. A ver si por lo menos me quita la mala cara de trasnochador

Se empieza así y acabas depilándote y blanqueándote el ano


----------



## Topacio (27 Feb 2022)

Me he desvelado, no puedo dormir, os pongo esta canciòn de hombres G, que ya nos ilustró el forero Vicent.

Lo de hoy es sin duda derroición musical.


----------



## Bye Felicia (27 Feb 2022)

Joder, esta noche me ha entrado la rallada por un dolor intenso en el brazo izquierdo, que pensé es era el típico dolor de que te va dar un infarto o algo.... 



P.d: Sigo vivo


La hipocondria es chunga


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Feb 2022)

*Tengo claro que la peor edad de un hombre es de los 55 a los 65 años, y no voy a admitir discusión.*

Hasta ese momento, tienen cierta vitalidad, no se han llevado tantas hostias en el trabajo, puede que sus hijos tengan que seguir creciendo, etc. 

Tengo los huevos pelados de ver a gente en ese rango de edad con achaques, deseando que se termine su sufrimiento laboral de una vez. Muchos de ellos son insoportables e, independientemente de todo ello, lo más probable (y en esto sí admito argumentación en contra) es que no lleven detrás el soporte espiritual para aguantar lo que les queda hasta la jubilación.

A partir de los 65, aunque estén jodidos de salud, al menos se jubilan y disfrutan un poco más. A eso se le suma tener nietos y que una sonrisa infantil haga de espejo de todos aquellos gestos de inocencia de los que te despojaron (o mejor, dicho, que contribuyeron a, pues eres tú el que los has quitado en mayor medida).

*Todo eso lo he visto yo.*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Feb 2022)

Bafumat dijo:


> Lo mismo me pasa a mi con los de 40 los veo y pienso joder tan cascado me veo yo tambien...



Ya pero yo tengo pelo y apenas tengo canas

Sí que ya no tengo esa carita de bebé, pero no tengo la cara echa una pasa

Y claro, fui al bareto ese que me habían dicho, y la música que se oía desde fuera no estaba mal (pachanguita de los 80) pero claro veo el panorama mujeril y pasé de entrar, así que me bajé a tuset, pero estaba todo petao de gente, paso de tirarme 2 horas de cola para entrar en cualquier garito por mucho sutton que sea


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.

Recomendad temática, hoy es domingo, semana nueva temática nueva!.

Y ahora arrodillaos todos ante el poder del anillo de elden!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (27 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo uso esta, rejuvenecedora y antiarrugas, efectiva y muy barata
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 960481
> 
> ...



Loreal, porque tu lo vales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Buenas noches....

A petición de un nocturno hoy la temática es :

"Cuéntanos tu mejor rociada"


A la entradilla @Sick Sad World 


Invocamos;



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿La lluvia ácida posnuclear cuenta como rociada?




.....déjate de rodeos


----------



## Abrojo (27 Feb 2022)

yo solté una que me llegó hasta la boca

y otra en la que me desmayé, porque estaba enfermo pero igualmente cachondo. No tuve ni tiempo de reaccionar, el cuerpo falló, fundido a negro y pum. Menos mal que caí sobre la cama


----------



## Suprimo (27 Feb 2022)

Yo trabajé de jardinero


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Feb 2022)

....

Nocturnos y reformistas..esto no es a lo que hemos venido!!!

Somos rociadores por naturaleza!!!!

Hijos de fruta me pedís que ponga vuestras temáticas y luego os escaqueais!!
Aquí hemos venido a rociar!!!!


----------



## atasco (28 Feb 2022)

como pon ejemplo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Rociar o no rociar, esa es la cuestión....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (28 Feb 2022)

Sinceramente no sabría decir cuál ha sido mi mejor rociada, hay donde elegir la verdad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Feb 2022)

Está claro: no rociar, que ya está ahí la Cuaresma.

Parece que en el Partido Reformista se van a saltar el Martes de Carnaval y van a pasar directamente al Miércoles de Ceniza.
Se acabaron las rociadas hasta Pascua. Menos Sick, que tiene bula...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (28 Feb 2022)

Vengo a tirar una bomba


----------



## apelítico (28 Feb 2022)

Tu habitación debe tener un gotelé curioso con tanta rociada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Hay varios tipos de ROCIADAS:

Rociada directa.

Rociada controlada.

Rociada en diferido.

Rociada abstracta.

Rociada múltiple.

Rociada multidimensional.


Y otras muchas.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Feb 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vengo a tirar una bomba



Mvrieron haciendo lo que más querían


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....
> 
> A petición de un nocturno hoy la temática es :
> 
> ...



Solo o acompañado?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Solo o acompañado?




Como quieras.


----------



## Bye Felicia (28 Feb 2022)

Bueno me tomo la libertad de responder en los dos supuestos:

Solo: Una vez que estuve más cachondo que nada, y llevaba días sin descargar. Ese día era totalmente JAPs, busque como loco en las categorias public de JAPs, que son las que más frecuento. Me encuentro con un video que era de 3 japos en un vagon de tren haciendose las catátonicas a 4 patas... Al cual entra un perverso viejo japo verde y les da mandanga de la buena a cada una, al nivel de oírse de forma violenta como chocaban tetas con pecho y culo de las japos con abdomen del viejo. Eso no hizo más que incrementar mi cachondismo, me machaque hasta que me empezo a arder el miembro.... Me encontraba con el portatil encima de las piernas, y el miembro por detras de la pantalla. Empecé a intensificar las maniobras como si fuera la vida en ello.......pum..........Hasta que de forma traicionera el rocío hizo una parabola extrañisima, y acabo cayendo en el teclado del portatil. La pantalla de mi portatil mide 26 pulgadas (40,63 cm) mi miembro no llega a los 20 cm, así que imaginaros el WTF.

Ilustro con demibujo







Acompañado: Mi bagaje en este modo no es muy amplio, pero algo hay. Cierto día estando con una el coche que se dispone a hacerme un BJ. La cosa dura como unos 8-10 minutos, ella estaba más enfática que de costumbre por lo que no le veía mucho recorrido al asunto. Me dijo previamente que por favor le avisase, que no tenía ganas de limpiar nada. A lo cual digo que sin problema....

Bueno pues cuando pienso que llega el momento, se lo digo con una antelación más que razonable para que se apartase de sobra, pero que pasa, que de forma non esperada, el chorro viaja mucho más lejos que de costumbre, y pese a mis razonables cálculos de _d= tiempo x velocidad... _todo acaba de forma wtf una vez mas

Ilustro con demibujo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.

Hoy la temática es las 5 mejores películas de Terror que as visto o que más te han acojonado.


Buen foro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> 
> Hoy la temática es las 5 mejores películas de Tetris que as visto o que más te han acojonado.
> 
> ...



“Showgirls”. Absolutely frightening!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Voy a darle.

1- El exorcista:

Vi el reestreno de la versión del director en el cine, muchas risas y tal con los amigos viéndola,
Esa noche no pudo dormir ninguno


2-Expediente Warren:

Solo baja el listón en su tramo final, el resto es uno de los ejercicios de terror más interesantes de los últimos 15 años, a mi particularmente la escena del armario me dio mal rollo.


3-La matanza de Texas:

La original del 74, por ser precursora de un género, fotografía y crudeza merece su espacio, lo natural y bien rodada que está la persecución con la motosierra es digno de elogiar con tan pocos medios.

4- Alien, el octavo pasajero:

Es más ciencia ficción que terror, pero a Scott le quedó un slasher de puta madre en una de las mejores películas de la historia, hoy en día hay un par de planos que no han envejecido bien, pero el resto es una absoluta maravilla en todos los apartados.


5-Psicosis.


No es terror al uso, pero al gordo no le hacía falta, con el suspense le servía, posiblemente la película que a servido con sus planos como la mayor fuente de inspiración para los que vendrían después.


----------



## xilebo (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> 
> Hoy la temática es las 5 mejores películas de Tetris que as visto o que más te han acojonado.
> 
> ...



buenos dias ! hoy vamos tarde, dando los buenos dias a las 10:12, acostumbrado a mas temprano, una noche larga ? canaletas otra vez ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> buenos dias ! hoy vamos tarde, dando los buenos dias a las 10:12, acostumbrado a mas temprano, una noche larga ? canaletas otra vez ?




El anillo de elden


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Feb 2022)

*Es educación infantil la carrera y el fp de moda?*
*
Últimamente todas se meten a eso.
*
*Estoy realizando una encuesta.*


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Feb 2022)

Me han dixo que tenemos nuevas imágenes de @xilebo y @Obiwanchernobil juntitos.

Creo que la primicia la tiene @Epsilon69


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Feb 2022)

Os está afectando el convulso contexto que estamos viviendo?


----------



## xilebo (28 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me han dixo que tenemos nuevas imágenes de @xilebo y @Obiwanchernobil juntitos.
> 
> Creo que la primicia la tiene @Epsilon69



Pues no me consta, hace dos meses que no veo a Obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 está celoso de @xilebo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Me acaban de ofrecer un curro de 55K y me da pereza

Que le mande mi CV actualizado y que busque una fecha para quedar para una entrevista

Joder, y me tendré que poner traje y todo eso (joder, paso de disfrazarme pasados los días de carnaval)


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Total, vas a quemarte igual...
> 
> 
> ... por la radiación nuclear.



Entonces, en cuanto lleve un par de días pido un anticipo de lo que resta de año y me piro al caribe, no?

Total, si vamos a morir todos nukeados, no me lo van a poder reclamar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Ya veré, porque ahora vivo muy bien y si me meto en un curro de 55k más los pisos, los putos rojos me van a acribillar a impuestos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Feb 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me han dixo que tenemos nuevas imágenes de @xilebo y @Obiwanchernobil juntitos.
> 
> Creo que la primicia la tiene @Epsilon69



Míralos:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Feb 2022)

Bye Felicia dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 961588



Brutales los dibujos. Sí que era fea la puñetera...  

Por cierto que no entiendo la situación...si no quieres limpiar nada, pues traga ,coño, traga!!... (o me estoy perdiendo algo?)


----------



## atasco (28 Feb 2022)

no me gustan las peliculas de miedo


----------



## atasco (28 Feb 2022)

no me gustan las peliculas de miedo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Feb 2022)

Hace años que no veo una peli de terror de verdad. Me conozco todos los clichés y trucos del género y me dan hasta sueño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

En directo y primicia como siempre para los nocturnos!!






ANALISIS DE ELDEN RING!!LOS SOCIALISTAS LO HAN VUELTO A HACER!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOB!! COMENZAMOS LA GUIA 1!!!!


Si, soy yo, forero revelación y bla bla bla... Análisis y guía próximamente!!!sii joder sii!!! Esto es un hilo aún en construcción.... ¿Te gustó Zelda BOTW por su exploración?. ¿Los gta por tener los mapas llenos de cosas?. Los Assassins Creed por todas las misiones?. Pues jodete, los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## atasco (28 Feb 2022)

@Epsilon69 pasate por mis hilos que he abierto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Qué usuario de tiktok gasta la hija de pedro Sánchez?

A @Sick Sad World le dan miedo las tetas de la cría?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

@Fornicious Jr deleitarnos con tu primera entradilla en la historia de los nocturnos, es como el agua bautismal, dale.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Te dan miedo las tetas de Carlota Sánchez Gómez?

Pues no es culpa suya, la culpa es de la compañía 

Para todo lo demás empieza la sesión en el hilo de los nocturnos 

En la noche de hoy preguntamos: gente famosa con la que hayas compartido pupitre


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

He compartido pupitre con:

Risto Mejide
Àngel Llacer
Javier de la Rosa Jr
Borja Martínez de la Rosa (hermano de Pedro el piloto de F1)
Con la hija del comisario Álvarez (el de los Gal)

Para que digáis que la vida universitaria es aburrida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> He compartido pupitre con:
> 
> Risto Mejide
> Àngel Llacer
> ...




Que as ido de público al salvame?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Feb 2022)

Yo no solo compartí pupitre, si no que tuve un rollo muy de crío con una tal ana alves vecinita de fhm, años después cuando la vi en al revista flipe en colores, pero bueno, no me sorprendió, ya hacía de las suyas en el colegio....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Alguien conoceréis que aunque no haya salido en el hola, haya llegado a algo en la vida, no?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Feb 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo no solo compartí pupitre, si no que tuve un rollo muy de crío con una tal ana alves vecinita de fhm, años después cuando la vi en al revista flipe en colores, pero bueno, no me sorprendió, ya hacía de las suyas en el colegio....



Por culpa del cierre de interviu, fhm y man, ahora las tías se tienen que abrir un onlyfans


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Por culpa del cierre de interviu, fhm y man, ahora las tías se tienen que abrir un onlyfans




Nos liamos en el baño de un colegio de mierda al que íbamos, la tía cuando se kab la profesora o salía de clase la dejaba como responsable a ella...
Su labor era apuntar los nombres de los que hablaban en la pizarra...se dedicaba a tocar literalmente la huevos a los chavales de los pupitres de la primera fila.

Al menos cuando llegó nueva al colegio nos dijeron que era portuguesa, creo que en la revista decía que era española o no se que mierdas, recuerdo que aparte de por su físico llamaba la atención por su cara siempre sonriendo y su pelo negro.

Un día compré la revista, debía de tener yo 18-20 años no me acuerdo, me disponía a rociar, pero algo me parecía extraño, por primera vez me fijaba en la cara de de la tía de la portada, casi me da algo cuando caí quién era.

La contacte por Facebook, un par de mensajes pero ya estaba a otro nivel, era imposible de rociar, aún guardo la revista y cuento esta historia como una batallita legendaria.

Esta es la primera vez que cuento algo de verdad sobre mi vida en el foro.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nos liamos en el baño de un colegio de mierda al que íbamos, la tía cuando se kab la profesora o salía de clase la dejaba como responsable a ella...
> Su labor era apuntar los nombres de los que hablaban en la pizarra...se dedicaba a tocar literalmente la huevos a los chavales de los pupitres de la primera fila.
> 
> Al menos cuando llegó nueva al colegio nos dijeron que era portuguesa, creo que en la revista decía que era española o no se que mierdas, recuerdo que aparte de por su físico llamaba la atención por su cara siempre sonriendo y su pelo negro.
> ...



Luego dices que soy yo el que salgo en sálvame 

Te podrías ganar una pasta contando la batallita de plató en plató


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

Ajajaj, hasta que no me líes con algún burbujarra facha no vas a parar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Luego dices que soy yo el que salgo en sálvame
> 
> Te podrías ganar una pasta contando la batallita de plató en plató



Lo peor, cuando me lié con ella, la chavala ya llamaba la atención, pero cosas de la edad, yo prefería estar jugando a la consola y jugando al fútbol con los amigos.
Al menos me hizo rociar manualmente y diaria que no fue su primer rociada manual, si llego a saber en lo que se transforma...en fin.

Ahora cuando me preguntan, siempre digo lo mismo, las ROCIADAS te acompañarán toda la vida, los amigos no.


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Os está afectando el convulso contexto que estamos viviendo?



Cero. Doy por hecho que cada día vamos a tener más movidas y menos libertad. Es ley de vida, el ser humano es depredador y las élites tienen sus propios objetivos y creencias distintas a las nuestras. Lo importante es no acomodarse demasiado y entrenar cuerpo y espíritu diariamente.


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Alguien conoceréis que aunque no haya salido en el hola, haya llegado a algo en la vida, no?



Conocer a famosos antes de serlo y que no sean de la farándula Kilian Jornet.







De la farándula basuril Mediaset a la Janet


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (1 Mar 2022)

Que no falten las de siempre: el exorcista y el resplandor.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (1 Mar 2022)

No puedo parar de escuchar este MUSICÓN de los 2000:



¿Quién no cantó el estribillo esta canción a garganta rota mientras conducía su tanque con destino a Kiev? ¿Eh? ¿Quién no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

La primera es una maravilla, la segunda, que me gusta mucho, me da la impresión de que envejece peor.

Del resplandor todo está bien menso el plano final congelado que queda bastante ridículo.


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

He visto pocas pelis de terror y ya las habéis nombrado: Carrie, Misery, Chucky y el Exorcista. Me gustan porque me río mucho más con este tipo de películas que con una comedia al uso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

En realidad es que es un género con una cuantas obras maestras y el resto es muy ramplon o diría que como mucho correcto.


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No puedo parar de escuchar este MUSICÓN de los 2000:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Quién no cantó el estribillo esta canción a garganta rota mientras conducía su tanque con destino a Kiev? ¿Eh? ¿Quién no?



Ains que bonitos fueron los primeros 00’

Me encanta el español pronunciado con acento portugues y brasileño, debería tener su propia Academia de la Lengua y escuela de doblaje.

Haciendo offtopic del offtopic:




Y ahora volviendo al offtopic :


----------



## Ederne (1 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a darle.
> 
> 1- El exorcista:
> 
> ...



Menos la segunda porque no la conozco, las demás son obras maestras.


----------



## melf (1 Mar 2022)

Asi que se me vengan ahora a la cabeza

La cosa
Triangle 
The descent
Mimic
Cronos

Como extra:

El vagon de la muerte


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

Estoy obsesionadísimo con las alfombras persas. Llevo meses buscando alfombras de este tipo DE LANA bien mullidas y del tamaño perfecto para casi cada estancia de la casa excepto cocina y poco más.

Hay algo que vista y deé mas calidez al hogar y a la vez se pueda combinar con muebles clásicos y más Modernos que estas alfombras? Ahora las hacen todas de polipropileno y mierdas que duran dos días, pero las de lana y de gran tamaño cuesta un cojon encontrarlas a buen precio. Sé que a nadie le importa pero mi obsesion es tal que tenia que decirlo


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Mar 2022)

*Jesús Quintero entrevistando a Joaquín Moeckel en 2012.*



El abogado hispalense lo tenía clarísimo con respecto al procedimiento judicial por el asesinato de Marta del Castillo:

_"Si los culpables no quieren confesar dónde está el cuerpo, que sufraguen los costes de encontrarla"_


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Mar 2022)

*Pues también me he pasado al Escohotadismo, y lo digo bien alto.*



Puede que se haya drogado toda su vida, pero siempre decía lo que quería. Con su muerte, se fue un gran as intelectual:


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Mar 2022)

Herman Terstch nos invita a todos a su biblioteca.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Mar 2022)

Cuidadito con estos de Junta Democrática. La izquierda y la derecha social perdiendo el sueño por esta "disidencia":


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Mar 2022)

*Nadie ha hecho más por Galicia que Camilo José Cela.*



Bueno, y por nuestra cultura.


----------



## melf (1 Mar 2022)

La cosa para mi es un 10, la mejor.
En la boca del miedo no me gusto en su dia, pero la he vuelto a ver hace poco y me ha parecido muy buena.

Otro top 5 podria ser

Poltergeist
Hellraiser
Phantasm
La invasion de los ladrones de cuerpos
La profecia

Y aunque para mi no sea terror Dejame entrar (la sueca)


----------



## escalador (1 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cuidadito con estos de Junta Democrática. La izquierda y la derecha social perdiendo el sueño por esta "disidencia":



Lo sigo, como buen abstencionista. Da gusto escucharle, a diferencia de muchos otros de nuestra generación que son antiprogres pero a su discurso se le ven las costuras por todos lados. 




Libertyforall dijo:


> *Nadie ha hecho más por Galicia que Camilo José Cela.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno, y por nuestra cultura.



Eres gallego?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> La cosa para mi es un 10, la mejor.
> En la boca del miedo no me gusto en su dia, pero la he vuelto a ver hace poco y me ha parecido muy buena.
> 
> Otro top 5 podria ser
> ...




Que ochentero


----------



## Ederne (1 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> La cosa para mi es un 10, la mejor.
> En la boca del miedo no me gusto en su dia, pero la he vuelto a ver hace poco y me ha parecido muy buena.
> 
> Otro top 5 podria ser
> ...



Me quedo con *"Déjame entrar"*, poética y tierna, para los que vivimos en un Mundo rodeado de gente y al final estamos en soledad.


----------



## melf (1 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> Me quedo con *"Déjame entrar"*, poética y tierna, para los que vivimos en un Mundo rodeado de gente y al final estamos en soledad.



Para mi Dejame entrar tiene uno de los finales mas chungos que recuerdo. Me parece un excelentisimo final, pero a la vez muy jodido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Mar 2022)

*Venga vamos hoy tarde con la entradilla.

cambiamos a los mejores 5 discos pop de la historia.


Pop, no rock, ni nada de eso.


Cada uno elige los 5 mejores.



Entradilla:

Te da pena no poder ver más vídeos de bodas rusas este año?.


O tal vez seas más del bando de las ulkanianas y sus ROCIADAS?.


pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...



Invocamos:*





@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Discos pop:


1-michael Jackson

Dangerous.


2- Madonna:

Ray of light


3-cindy lauper:

true colors


4- Rihanna:


God Girl Gone.


Adele:

21.


Nótese que es pop, nada de guitarreros, el pop directo de toda la vida.


----------



## atasco (2 Mar 2022)

yo cristina f


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con todos los repetos, sr. de xilebo, quisiera sugerirle una variación en la temática que tratar en las noches de barbuja.
> 
> Si mañana estalla una bomba termonuclear en España, ¿qué tres cosas en la vida que querías haber hecho no te ha dado tiempo a llevar a cabo?




Las peticiones de cambio de temática se realizan durante el día, por MP o en el mismo hilo, al menos así lo estamos haciendo, si nadie más propone, mañana pongo la tuya en el título del hilo te parece?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me parece ok. Lo decía porque tengo el pálpito de que mañana va a ocurrir algo muy gordo.
> 
> 2 de marzo de 2022: 2+3+2+0+2+2=*11.*




No intentaras otro golpe de estado en los reformistas otra vez junto a @Pajarotto??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que Putin me gana en golpes de estado.




Vamos dale a tu lista rufián.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Mar 2022)

Vale pop según lo que marcó mi vida

1 . Thriller de Michael Jackson era un crío y mi hermana vino con el vinilo recién comprado para poner en el tocadiscos ...luego al ver el vídeo conocí el terror por primera vez ...era muy chico

2 . George Michael Faith 1987


3 the smiths rank 1988

4 Morrissey. Album viva hate ...1988 ( la mejor época de este cantante )

5. Backstreet boys ... backstreet back 1997


A todo esto podría sumar cientos más pero sería falso no poner este top 5 ....solo que me siento desnudo diciendo estos gustos
.

Vuelvo a ver el bombardeo de Kiev


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Vale pop según lo que marcó mi vida
> 
> 1 . Thriller de Michael Jackson era un crío y mi hermana vino con el vinilo recién comprado para poner en el tocadiscos ...luego al ver el vídeo conocí el terror por primera vez ...era muy chico
> 
> ...




No esperaba los backstreetboys viniendo de ti, pero es cierto que pegaron muy fuertes los jodios


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No esperaba los backstreetboys viniendo de ti, pero es cierto que pegaron muy fuertes los jodios



Fue muy pegadizo en su tiempo y mantenía entretenida a las chortinas que tenía de lado ....excusas que funcionaron en esos años dorados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Fue muy pegadizo en su tiempo y mantenía entretenida a las chortinas que tenía de lado ....excusas que funcionaron en esos años dorados




Yo me corté el pelo como el subnormal del rubio, aquello me garantizo alguna rociada.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo me corté el pelo como el subnormal del rubio, aquello me garantizo alguna rociada.



En ese tiempo ese corte era todo ...yo igual


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

No, en España ese corte se empezó a llevar a partir del 93 hasta el 97-98.
La película es del 90-91, aquí llegaban más tarde las modas.

Luego en el 2002 la gente se empezó a cortar el pelo como Ronaldo en el mundial de Korea, nosotros los del pelo medio largo convivimos en armonía con los del corte de pelo ceniceros que eran los bakalas.


----------



## escalador (2 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me parece ok. Lo decía porque tengo el pálpito de que mañana va a ocurrir algo muy gordo.
> 
> 2 de marzo de 2022: 2+3+2+0+2+2=*11.*



Aave María Purisima!


----------



## escalador (2 Mar 2022)

Cuando vamos a verla y comemos unos Fusilli a la Lujuria? Tengo ganas de volver a tierras levantinas.


----------



## escalador (2 Mar 2022)

Ranquin POP

4.






3.






2.






1. No me gusta ser repetitivo... pero es inevitable....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Ranquin POP
> 
> 4.
> 
> ...




Sin gustarme la.musica disco reconozco que el de Madonna es un gran disco.


----------



## melf (2 Mar 2022)

Estacion Victoria - Estacion Victoria

Esclarecidos - Esclarecidos 2

Aerolineas Federales - Aerolinas Federales

La Mode - El eterno femenino

Golpes Bajos - A santa compaña


----------



## melf (2 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que ochentero



Pura coincidencia, la primera lista salio mucho mas moderna.


----------



## Covid-8M (2 Mar 2022)

up


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Mar 2022)

La campaña de Irlanda por parte de La Monarquía Universal fue un fracaso lleno de anécdotas.

El interés de tomar la isla o parte era, fundamentalmente, disponer de un base en la que manufacturar barcos. La tierra y el clima favorecían esa industria.

En la isla se estaban disputando guerras entre clanes isabelinos y católicos.

Se organizó una expedición con Diego Brochero como líder naval y Juan del Águila (distinguido de Amberes) como maestre del tercio embarcado. A última hora se decidió el desembarco en *Kinsale (finales de 1601 a comienzos de 1602)*, al sur de la isla. Las otras opciones eran otros puntos de costa más al norte.

Kinsale era un pueblo pequeño de pescadores y, una de las primeras bravuconadas, que hizo las tropas al llegar fue proclamar:

"_Que aquello era una Cruzada y los locales se tenían que dejar someter." _*Vamos, que decían que contaban con la rúbrica papal, nada menos. Y si cuela, ha colado.*

Rápidamente tomaron Kinsale y vendrían a ser asediados en un tierra que no era la suya (curioso).

Desde el sur de la isla esperaban contar con el apoyo de los rebeldes irlandéses (hablamos de los católicos, rebeldes desde el punto de vista de la monarquía inglesa), aunque quizá aquello fue una de las principales causas que frustraron el asedio. *Siempre cabe preguntarnos qué hubiera pasado si hubieran desembarcado en cualquier otro punto con más clanes católicos en la proximidad y hubieran marchado hacia el sur.*

Otra de las anécdotas fue que *Juan Del Águila sacó bandera blanca desde Kinsale cuando estaban llegando tropas desde España:* Qué hubiera sucedido de haber intentado seguir y recibir refuerzos?

Finalmente, los supervivientes volvieron a España, a cambio de tener que dejar a unos rehenes en tierras irlandesas.


----------



## xilebo (2 Mar 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> up



Buen disco pop ese, cortito y al pie 

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Mar 2022)

Pero que es esto @Epsilon69 pide temática y se escaquea   

Hasta que el ministro de señales de vida pongo otro top, este con los 5 objetos a los que más cariño tengáis o más os hayan marcado!!!.
No, no va con segundas.

Vamos con la entradilla:


Te gusta el cacaolat?.


Más que el nesquik o el Colacao?.



Pues los siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Invocamos:





@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Mar 2022)

Yo es que el pop...no sé que entender por pop...

A ver...

Peugeot 206
Fender Jazz Bass
Phillips Sonicare
...y ya no sé más.

Esto se está convirtiendo en un hilo de pensar...

Edito: una M65 azul marino, que aún conservo. Hay papiros en mejor estado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Mar 2022)

Vamos allá:

1-La megadrive (aunque yo siempre fui más de super), 8.000 pesetas me costó en el rastro, cuando valía 25.000 en tienda, por supuesto la estrene con Sonic, luego compré el street fighter 2 y para desgracia mía tuve que esperar hasta hacerme con el mando de 6 botones para jugarlo. 


2-El primer vídeo vhs, acabe haciéndome socio de todos los video clubs del bario


3- Mi primer CD, aquello era magia negra, ya no había que rebobinar los cassettes para pasar de canción.

4-Mis primeras deportivas Nike, a mediados de ellos 90 convencer a tu padres para que se dejasen 10.000.pesetas en unas zapatillas era un logro acojonante, todos llevábamos las Joma y jhon Smith de 2500 pesetas de la zapatería del barrio.

5- Mi primer balón de fútbol, horas y horas jugando a fútbol en el parque, qué felicidad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos allá:
> 
> 1-La megadrive (aunque yo siempre fui más de super), 8.000 pesetas me costó en el rastro, cuando valía 25.000 en tienda, por supuesto la estrene con Sonic, luego compré el street fighter 2 y para desgracia mía tuve que esperar hasta hacerme con el mando de 6 botones para jugarlo.
> 
> ...



Sabía que lo primero iba a ser una consola...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sabía que lo primero iba a ser una consola...




Los noventeros creo que casi todos lo pondríamos en primer lugar.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Mar 2022)

Antonio Escohotado hablando de los robos cometidos en nombre de la República y la democracia.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Mar 2022)

Pedro García Cuartango tiene también una biblioteca proceresca. Tiene mucha novela negra (de la que no soy seguidor), pero es respetable. Canta a la legua que es un intelectual.


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Mar 2022)

Un abogado de Podemos, en espejo público. Iniciaron un procedimiento penal frente a una hermandad (El Baratillo) por portar un fajín de Franco.

La hermandad salió absuelta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.

Veamos si hay proposición de temática hoy.


----------



## xilebo (3 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> 
> Veamos si hay proposición de temática hoy.



Buenos dias !

A ver si no se escaquea el que propuso ayer tematica


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)

No tiene nada que ver con el tema pero hoy me he enganchado a esta canción, que nada tiene que ver con lo que suelo escuchar. Una canción al estilo Jeanette y que nos hubiera representado mucho mejor en Eurovisión:


----------



## escalador (3 Mar 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil el pueblo quiere un TOP 5 actuaciones de EuroviSión.


----------



## escalador (3 Mar 2022)

Objetos: Un trofeo deportivo, un par de diplomas, un diario y una pulsera que me fui haciendo poco a poco con gemas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y ya que estamos festivaleros, esta va dedicada al jáster.
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Otra dedicada al jáster
> 
> @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> ...



Con Chiquilicuatre, de lo mejor que hemos mandado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)

14 años hace ya:



Y ese año ganó...RUSIA!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (3 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil el pueblo quiere un TOP 5 actuaciones de EuroviSión.



Buena idea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (3 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con Chiquilicuatre, de lo mejor que hemos mandado.



Y consiguio una de los mejores puestos para españa en años


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los noventeros creo que casi todos lo pondríamos en primer lugar.



Los 00´s será el móvil.
Me acabo de dar cuenta de mi 5º objeto: el puto flexo de estudiar. Ahí sigue el cabrón, no se rompe el maldito ni intentándolo.... Un recordatorio de que siempre hay un examen más esperándote...

Dedicado a mi flexo...te quiero, pequeño...


----------



## xilebo (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los 00´s será el móvil.
> Me acabo de dar cuenta de mi 5º objeto: el puto flexo de estudiar. Ahí sigue el cabrón, no se rompe el maldito ni intentándolo.... Un recordatorio de que siempre hay un examen más esperándote...
> 
> Dedicado a mi flexo...te quiero, pequeño...



Yo en el cole e instituto no tenía ni flexo ni mesa ni nada. En la uni con la pasta de becas es cuando por fin pude tener uno. Seme rompió hace unos años y se me cayó una lagrimilla.


----------



## atasco (3 Mar 2022)

la pay 1 la play 2 la nintendo 98 la sega la sega mega drive


----------



## atasco (3 Mar 2022)

o dec que va la tematica esta noche


----------



## escalador (3 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ÚLTIMO PUESTO.





Epsilon69 dijo:


> PUESTO 20
> 
> Canción patrocinada por
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 967551



Estas dos me gustan MUCHO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Mar 2022)

@Epsilon69 ha sido elegido para ala invocación y entradilla...

Decidme tema o seguimos con el mismo como me digáis.


----------



## escalador (3 Mar 2022)

La orquestación me parece fantástica

1969, 1º puesto


----------



## melf (3 Mar 2022)

Bucear, saltar en paracaidas y ser millonario.


----------



## atasco (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## El Juani (3 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Bucear, saltar en paracaidas y ser millonario.



Bucear? Depende a qué niveles no? 






Fogonazos: Blue Hole, el cementerio de buceadores







www.fogonazos.es


----------



## atasco (3 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Bucear? Depende a qué niveles no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la presion de invesrion te puede dejar ciego


----------



## escalador (3 Mar 2022)

Hacer la Pacific Crest Trail

Representar a España en Eurovisión con un baladón para bajo-barítono.

Grabar un disco


----------



## melf (3 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Bucear? Depende a qué niveles no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Bucear, no ahogarme.


----------



## El Juani (3 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> la presion de invesrion te puede dejar ciego



Hay sitios muy chungos







Después el tema de la narcosis

*¿EN QUÉ CONSISTE LA NARCOSIS NITROGENADA?*
La narcosis en buceo consiste en que *la conciencia del buceador con botella de gas con nitrógeno se ve alterada por la alta solubilidad de este gas con el agua*. El efecto producido es parecido a una borrachera. Es un proceso que revierte, pero puede aparecer a cualquier profundidad. Es más, cuanto más bajas, más se nota.

*SÍNTOMAS DE LA BORRACHERA DE LAS PROFUNDIDADES*
Hay *síntomas que hacen saber que estás sufriendo narcosis* como, por ejemplo, menos capacidad para realizar tareas, un deterioro en el razonamiento lógico o una leve euforia. A profundidades mayores, puede aparecer una respuesta retardada en estímulos visuales, fallos a la hora de tomar decisiones o incluso un exceso de confianza.

Si sufres un acceso severo, puede aparecer incluso somnolencia y alucinaciones, y esto, como puedes imaginar, es algo muy peligroso debajo del agua. Por todos estos motivos, *es fundamental que tomes precauciones para paliar o evitar los efectos.*

La única forma de conseguir que todos estos síntomas de la narcosis desaparezcan es *ascender unos cuantos metros.*

*¿CÓMO EVITAR LA NARCOSIS EN BUCEO?*
Por desgracia, *no hay un remedio infalible para evitar sufrir la narcosis.* Es un proceso que altera la conciencia que aparece cuando “quiere” y no hay nada definitivo para prevenirlo. Algunas recomendaciones que podemos seguir son:


Realizar descensos lentos.
Intentar no superar los 40 m. de profundidad.
Estar atentos al grado de lucidez mental de cada uno.
Vigilar la coordinación muscular.
Evitar esfuerzos en inmersiones profundas.
Nunca, nunca, nunca bucear solo.
No bucear en caso de que las condiciones físicas no sean las adecuadas. No beber alcohol antes de sumergirse, evitar tomar alguna medicina o estar ansioso.
Evitar las inmersiones profundas en caso de que el agua esté sucia o si existen corrientes.
No profundizar mucho en caso de que exista un periodo largo de inactividad (2-3 meses).
El mejor consejo que puedes seguir es el de tener sentido común y respetar en todo momento las normas de seguridad para las inmersiones, además de, por supuesto, llevar el equipo adecuado.

Ten en cuenta que *esta afección se vuelve más grave conforme vas aumentando la profundidad de tu buceo*, por lo que si buceas a poca profundidad, la probabilidad de sufrir un caso grave de borrachera del buceo va a verse muy disminuida. Por este motivo, la gran mayoría de las instituciones de buceo de ocio certifican a los buzos en la práctica del buceo autónomo hasta una profundidad máxima de 18 metros. De esta manera, la narcosis nitrogenada no supondrá un peligro ni un riesgo demasiado grave para tu salud.

En caso de que quieras bajar más, se necesita un entrenamiento distinto, y solamente algunos pueden hacerlo formándose con cursos avanzados de buceo.

Como ves, la narcosis o borrachera de las profundidades no es un tema para tomar a broma, sino que puede llegar a ser muy peligroso. Cuéntanos si conocías este fenómeno que se da al bucear.


----------



## melf (3 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> - Follarme a @Obiwanchernobil.
> 
> - Conocer EEUU.
> 
> *- Asesinar al presidente del gobierno.*



Al actual o hubiera valido cualquiera?

A las puertas del apocalipsis es el momento ideal para hacerlo y no sufrir consecuencias.


----------



## melf (3 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Hay sitios muy chungos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo se, tengo 2 colegas que han muerto buceando.


----------



## El Juani (3 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Lo se, tengo 2 colegas que han muerto buceando.



Lo siento tio. Hay muchos casos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Mar 2022)

Que haceis hablando de peces a estas horas?

 sois unos pescanovas de la vida


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> La orquestación me parece fantástica
> 
> 1969, 1º puesto


----------



## xilebo (4 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haceis hablando de peces a estas horas?
> 
> sois unos pescanovas de la vida



Hacendado me hallo  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hacendado me hallo
> 
> Buenos dias gañanes !




Buenos días desaparecido y gañanes.


----------



## xilebo (4 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 968163



Jajajajaj que monada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Mar 2022)

Vamos gañanes elegid un tema interesante para el fin de semana.


----------



## xilebo (4 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sus hijos de Villaverde me apoyan
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 968220



Jajajaja vaya pinta de matones  



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos gañanes elegid un tema interesante para el fin de semana.



Lo comentaron ayer creo, pon un top 5 de canciones de eurovision


----------



## escalador (4 Mar 2022)

Le propuse el tema Eurovisión la semana pasada y me ignoró. Ayer volvió a ignorar la espontaneidad popular.

Pero no se le pueden poner puertas al campo.


----------



## escalador (4 Mar 2022)

Mencantan.

Mira cómo pisan el escenario sabedoras de que van a cantar un HIMNO en magnífico playback. Clávame tu puñal.


----------



## escalador (4 Mar 2022)

Mi favorita de Spagna:





Como ESCARPIAS




Me encantan:





TOP!






Buenas noches!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Mar 2022)

Voy a ver Batman camaradas!!!!

Por supuesto tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (5 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a ver Batman camaradas!!!!
> 
> Por supuesto tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva!!!!!



Y en primicia  pasalo bien!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Mar 2022)

Buenos días de este festivo domingo gañanes.


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días de este festivo domingo gañanes.



Has madrugado...


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Mar 2022)

*Leí por ahí que el Proud Mary de Tina Turner e Ike lo consideraban mejor que el de CCR. Menudo despropósito.*


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Mar 2022)

*Entonces, seguís llevando una vida nocturna y de excesos en fin de semana?

Es para fines demoscópicos, nada más.*


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Mar 2022)

*Yo creo que este hilo es como un sueño de Resines. En la página 1.000 se acaba.*


----------



## xilebo (6 Mar 2022)

Total jajajajaj hay que cerrar los bares, que no se cierran solos  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Entonces, seguís llevando una vida nocturna y de excesos en fin de semana?
> 
> Es para fines demoscópicos, nada más.*




No, no salgo de noche más allá de ir a cenar, el cachondeo se quedó en la juventud.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Has madrugado...



Alguien que se levanta pronto un Domingo no es de fiar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> En general el jáster no es de fiar. Creo que hay algo muy oscuro en él.



Tanto buenrollismo no es normal. Aún no le he leído cabreado.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que es una especie de demonio que quiere conocer nuestros puntos débiles para luego atacarnos. No es normal que se interese tanto por nuestras experiencias vitales, gustos musicales, otro tipo de gustos.... como si quisiera penetrar en los rincones más recónditos de nuestra intimidad para luego utilizar esa información en nuestra contra. A veces pienso que nos utiliza porque está elaborando alguna tesis doctoral o algo.
> 
> Cada vez confío menos en él.



Y no clicka en los vídrios gays que le pongo. Qué poco sentido del humor y de la aventura.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Mar 2022)

Que explicaciones quieres?


Por cierto te mando un privado.


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

hola buenas tardes llevo despierto desde las 7 de la mañana


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?



cocaina una micra alo yonki 6 euros me he dejado


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?



me encuentro bien he ido a la terapia para ludopatas y llevo desde las 7 de la mañana


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?



no me encuentro no se como respoder a esa pregunta por eso te he espameado


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Mar 2022)

Talk Talk - It's My Life

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Extended Mix)

Talk Talk - It's My LIfe (U.S. Extended Remix)

Talk Talk - It's My Life (Tropical Rainforest Mix)

No Doubt - It's My Life

Allan Jay - It's My Life

The TenFiveSixty - It's My Life

Mint Julep - It's My Life

Buenas tardes @Epsilon69. Te pongo y os pongo, versiones, maxis y remixes de una de mis canciones preferidas de los 80, It's My Life de Talk Talk. Hay mas versiones pero estas son las que mas me gustan, especialmente la de Mint Julep (Muy buena) Sin mas. Buenas Tardes.


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Las micras son para fumar, no para esnifar.



en pipa y amoniaco


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Las micras son para fumar, no para esnifar.



soy tan barrio bajero que puedo cojer 1 o 2 micras


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



mierda musica escucha ustec


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?



hoy me encuentro bien quitando la DROHA me desperte a las 7 de la mañana me fui a la terapia para ludopatas y luego me encontre un amigo de audiovisuales hicimos unas fotos y acomer coca


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, querido ministro de la música. El jáster no te nombró ministro de la música pero por celos. No soporta rodearse de personas mejores que él.
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> 
> Un abrazo.



Compartir no competir. Gracias @Epsilon69 y gracias @Obiwanchernobil por dejarme poner música en tu hilo. Buenas tardes a los dos.


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ahora me apetece escuchar mi música de mierda. Otro día me apetecerá escuchar tu música de mierda.



toda la razon pero el tiempo pasa y las canciones antiguas la escuchas por que evocan alguna emocion de en su momento


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eres una gran persona.
> 
> Un abrazo.


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Mar 2022)

Sugarhill Gang - Rapper's Delight

Kurtis Blow - The Breaks

Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - The Message


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)




----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - The Message



la cultura hip-hop es muy extensa


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - The Message



y muchaa gente no sabe que escuchar rap es formar paryte de una cultura multidisciplinar


----------



## Behind the Mask (6 Mar 2022)

Armin van Buuren - Blah Blah Blah

Armin van Buuren & AVIRA feat. Sam Martin - Mask

Steven Wilson - Perfect Life


----------



## atasco (6 Mar 2022)

esto pega fuerte


----------



## Furymundo (7 Mar 2022)

ha vuelto mi dj favorito


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Mar 2022)

Esta fue una gran canción de De La Soul y un gran vidrio.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Mar 2022)

La base de It was a good day puede ocupar un tercer puesto en el podio de las más legendarias del hip, detrás de Deep Cover (2°) y I got 5 on It (1°).


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Mar 2022)

Bastante agresividad por parte de Ll Cool J. Canción beef contra Kool Moe Dee.



Aunque en elegancia y líricamente, a pesar de que no se haya reconocido, Kool gana.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Mar 2022)

Amenaza inminente, de la banda sonora de Menace II society.

De lo más Gangsta que ha hecho la costa oeste.

La voz de MC eiht es muy buena.


----------



## atasco (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches vamos con la entradilla que hemos estado ausentes y son tiempos difíciles.

Hoy con las 5 series de dibujos que marcaron tu vida.


Entradilla:

Quieres ir a la guerra?


O prefieres que baje la factura de la luz?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...


Invocamos:







@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## xilebo (7 Mar 2022)

La verdad que sii, tiempos complicados se avecinan....

Bueno las series que me encantaron fueron:

- Bola de Dragon
- Oliver y Benji
- Los simpsons
- Inspector gagdet
- Lucky Luke


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

Coño pues se me ha ocurrido una temática para la noche de mañana en este hilo si no hay nada mejor, aunque advierto que igual es más "intensa" o íntima de lo normal.


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Coño pues se me ha ocurrido una temática para la noche de mañana en este hilo si no hay nada mejor, aunque advierto que igual es más "intensa" o íntima de lo normal.




A ver si tienes suerte majo.... Pero como crea que puede tener algo de relación con el mundo homo ni lo sueñes que te de el OK.


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

A mi me gustaba muchísimo Espíderman, la echaban los fines de semana en A3 antes de que se levsntaran mis padres, porque luego ya se acababa la TV



Y esta tb me gustaba mucho, ñoña a más no poder pero con su puntazo magico e historias implicitas, no me gusta cuando todo se deja mascadito al espectador


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

Era una broma... por lo de Eurovisión xD


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

Uff las tortugas ninja creo que era yo demasiado pequeño para recordarlo, y Street Shark NPI


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A ver si tienes suerte majo.... Pero como crea que puede tener algo de relación con el mundo homo ni lo sueñes que te de el OK.



No hay nada homo, las mariconadas se las dejo al nini y compañía.
Relax, estás a salvo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Mar 2022)

@Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @xilebo nos concedeis el honor de abrir vosotros unas noches, @Obiwanchernobil está cerrado por descanso del personal.

Esta noche me enrollo con mis series de animación.
@Sick Sad World la de motoratones de Marte si la recuerdo, causó furor allá por mediados de los 90, había bastantes juguetes y creo recordar un videojuego en la megadrive.


----------



## Hamtel (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por cierto, aquí te dejo el vídeo de un espécimen que se cree que por hablar de mujeres intenta hacer creer a los demás que le gustan las mujeres. No tiene pareja conocida. No os preocupéis si os quedáis sin aceite de girasol en el Mercadona, Carrefour o Alcampo, tras tres visualizaciones de cualesquiera de sus otros vídeos de su canal podéis recoger aceite infinito que desprende el amijo. Eso sí, un aceite asqueroso, a la altura del que desprende su pelo sin lavar.
> 
> 
> 
> Me encanta desenmascarar demonios, Sick.



Ostras, fui a verla al cine el año pasado con una amiga feminazi y me temía lo peor... Pero me gustó, y la banda sonora es la caña. Lo único que no me gustó nada fue el final.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Mar 2022)

La echaban el domingo en la2 por la tarde, fue el primer porno al que tuve acceso, aparte de mi prima...


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @xilebo nos concedeis el honor de abrir vosotros unas noches, @Obiwanchernobil está cerrado por descanso del personal.
> 
> Esta noche me enrollo con mis series de animación.
> @Sick Sad World la de motoratones de Marte si la recuerdo, causó furor allá por mediados de los 90, había bastantes juguetes y creo recordar un videojuego en la megadrive.



Series de animación... ya. 

Sabía que la ponzoña tarde o temprano iba a hacervde las suyas. Sé fuerte y vuelve pronto.


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

Ay va! Me acabo de acordar de otra serie de la infancia! Y si no me equivoco era producto nacional.


----------



## escalador (8 Mar 2022)

Después de eso y de la larguísima y angustiosa escena de la cama. Me quedé vacío por dentro. 

Donde puedo ver la serie de las putilli queens? Online está?


----------



## Pajarotto (8 Mar 2022)

Desde aquí acuso que @Obiwanchernobil no está rindiendo sus deberes para con el foro.

Ni se ha presentado aquí ni ha hecho la segunda parte de su guía del Elder Souls.

JE ACCUSE.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Mar 2022)

Quien se apunta a hacerse millonario con clickbank?

Es como la frutería de javito, sólo que no hay que invertir pasta y las ganancias van a ser brvtales


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Coño pues se me ha ocurrido una temática para la noche de mañana en este hilo si no hay nada mejor, aunque advierto que igual es más "intensa" o íntima de lo normal.



Vale, la temática que se me había ocurrido era "fantasías sexuales que aún no habéis cumplido pero necesitáis hacer reales".

Los valientes delante y los cobardes que se queden atrás. El que se atreva que la/s cuente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Desde aquí acuso que @Obiwanchernobil no está rindiendo sus deberes para con el foro.
> 
> Ni se ha presentado aquí ni ha hecho la segunda parte de su guía del Elder Souls.
> 
> JE ACCUSE.




Me encuentro con otras ocupaciones estimado enemigo mortal por naturaleza, pronto tendrás noticias mías...


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Mar 2022)

*Te han despojado de lo más importante que has tenido en la vida?*

*Te metes pastillas por un tubo para que termine de una vez tu sufrimiento?*

Comienzan las noches de burbuja.

@xilebo @Hombre Blanco Hetero @moromierda @Lenina @Ederne @Lemmy es Dios @iat16528 @Sick Sad World @DorianWilde @Topacio @Santolin @Paquito Jeffers @escalador @Behind the Mask @Alia del Cuchillo @melf @El Promotor @Komanche O_o @DorianWilde @atasco


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Mar 2022)

*Puede que los Estados Unidos de América haya sido la potencia que ha sido porque se dieron unos 15 años para probar su constitucionalismo.*

Aunque hubo estadistas que hicieron una política común para los trece Estados desde 1774 hasta 1789, el que de verdad contribuyó a crear un Estado en el sentido moderno del término fue *George Washington.*


Con el virginiano se unificaron las políticas comunes y se crean cuerpos legislativos, judiciales y ejecutivos independientes. La separación de poderes.

Creo que sin gente como él, seguiría habiendo trece estados descordinados, sin una carta magna para dar una unidad a un todo y crear una única narrativa histórica.

-------

También es necesario señalar que Washington fue un gran estratega militar que confundió a las tropas inglesas mediante complejos sistemas de espionaje y contracomunicación.

A través de sus cartas lo que hacía era MENTIR para que los dominadores se dirigieran a donde él quería que fueran.

--------

*Lo dicho. 15 años para testar la Constitución, a base de ensayo y error y de redactar muchísimos borradores. 15 años para forjarse a sí mismos, que se dice pronto.

Muchos estados deberían, como poco, tomar nota.*


----------



## moromierda (8 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Te han despojado de lo más importante que has tenido en la vida?



Tú sabe ca yo perdí a mea cabra, amego. E ahora la icho mocho du minos.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

Coño, no esperaba menos de tí Sicky. Sabía que serías de los que responden.

Mi fantasía es algo más concreta e incluso rebuscada, me da bastsnte vergüenza pero allá va:
Me gustaría follarme, una vez aunque fuera, a una chavala negrita y pizpi de mi edad al estilo sado siendo ella la sumisa/esclava (de forma totalmente pactada y consensuada, por supuesto), más o menos como la de este hilo mío:
Osfo a esta chortina española de pura cepa?

Sin embargo en mi fantasía no querría que la cosa fuera del estilo humillante, doloroso o duro con la chavala sino que más bien iría tirando a algo "romántico" y light, es decir: yo sería el "amo" pero con cariño al mismo tiempo.
Sé que suena raro pero es que ese juego de rol con el rollo racial como añadido con una chica que disfrutase de verdad y se implicase me dejaría loco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te han despojado de lo más importante que has tenido en la vida?
> 
> Te metes pastillas por un tubo para que termine de una vez tu sufrimiento?*
> 
> ...




Que entradilla tan...no sé cómo catalogarla


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que entradilla tan...no sé cómo catalogarla



No me la he currado. Pero ya que lo has dicho, catalógala.


----------



## Edge2 (8 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te han despojado de lo más importante que has tenido en la vida?
> 
> Te metes pastillas por un tubo para que termine de una vez tu sufrimiento?*
> 
> ...



@atasco


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

Exacto, y además con el añadido del juego de rol con el tema racial como un pequeño extra (por supuesto pactado de antemano sólo si la chica quiere)
Ya sabes: sumisa negra y guapa con chico dominante blanco pero cariñoso.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Mar 2022)

Fadetoblackista, quizá.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (8 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Exacto, y además con el añadido del juego de rol con el tema racial como un pequeño extra (por supuesto pactado de antemano sólo si la chica quiere)
> Ya sabes: sumisa negra y guapa con chico dominante blanco pero cariñoso.



mira a ver que te parece esto forero, aunque es mulata
Young black sex slave Adrian Maya freed from cuffs and chains by her Master


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (8 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> mira a ver que te parece esto forero, aunque es mulata
> Young black sex slave Adrian Maya freed from cuffs and chains by her Master



Buff joder, menos mal que ya he descargado hoy.
La verdad que me parece bastante bien, no te lo voy a negar.

Se agradece la contribución.

Jajajaja la mejor forera de burbuja.
La segunda ya la he oído de pasada alguna otra vez fuera del foro.


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @atasco



que pasa que hay reunion de grupo ?


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

tened animo y no decaigais


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

un multi no mas pues


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te han despojado de lo más importante que has tenido en la vida?
> 
> Te metes pastillas por un tubo para que termine de una vez tu sufrimiento?*
> 
> ...



yo ayer me tome todas las pastillas de la semana en un dia. alprazolam clonacepam y lormetazepam y 2 olanzapinas


----------



## escalador (9 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te metes pastillas por un tubo para que termine de una vez tu sufrimiento?*
> 
> Comienzan las noches de burbuja.



A los 20 años me hice adicto a la mirtazapina y a la venlafaxina. @atasco conoces? 

3 años después decidí dejarlos y volver a hacer deporte y a tomarme la vida con más calma. Nunca más.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (9 Mar 2022)

Las pastillas no me sientan bien.

@Libertyforall me tienes preocupada.


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @atasco



por muchas pastillas q tome no me pasa nada solo reviento mi cerebro y mi cuerpom con el alkol


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A los 20 años me hice adicto a la mirtazapina y a la venlafaxina. @atasco conoces?
> 
> 3 años después decidí dejarlos y volver a hacer deporte y a tomarme la vida con más calma. Nunca más.



la mirtazapina la conozco pero no me lo han recomendado, yo tomo paroxetina pregaballina y tryptyzon como antidepresivos, luego de vbenzos tomo alprazola clonacepam y lormetazepam tambien olanzapina


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Las pastillas no me sientan bien.
> 
> @Libertyforall me tienes preocupada.



pero cuales?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Quien se apunta a hacerse millonario con clickbank?
> 
> Es como la frutería de javito, sólo que no hay que invertir pasta y las ganancias van a ser brvtales



Creo que este es el producto ideal para promocionarlo en el foro:






Curso de Energia Solar Fotovoltaica


Te gustaría aprender de manera rápida y fácil como generar su propia electricidad a través de la energía solar fotovoltaica. Este programa ha sido diseñado para ayudarle a reducir su factura en electricidad y construir sus propios paneles solares.




www.electricidad-gratuita.com


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Mar 2022)

*Un toro no se puede torear más de una vez, porque aprende.*

Una tarde en la temporada venteña (Madrid), del año 1987, Curro Romero "El Faraón de Camas", se niega a matar un toro puesto que

"Ya estaba toreado"

Un aficionado (casi con toda seguridad, UN ABONADO), purista, saltó al ruedo y dió un empujón al diestro. Le dijo: "Devuélveme la entrada." Tuvo que ser la cuadrilla del matador sevillano la que redujera a este individuo.

Diversas fuentes afirman que el aficionado era "Currista de toda la vida."

*Minutos después Curro es arrestado y puesto a disposición policial. Pasaría la noche en el calabozo.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.



Buenos días

Aquí poniéndome al día de las últimas técnicas de marketing de afiliación

Primer punto, hacer portadas de vídeos de youtube que den pa paja


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

buenos dias


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Mar 2022)

Por cierto, ahora en YouTube hay que poner disclaimer por todo

Todos los vídeos de ganar dinero en Internet con su disclaimer de que igual no ganas dinero o tanto como dicen

Los de lifehacks igual, disclaimer de que son actores y que igual el truco no te funciona o tw rebanas un dedo fabricando una lámpara de aceite con una lata de refresco.


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo ayer me tome todas las pastillas de la semana en un dia. alprazolam clonacepam y lormetazepam y 2 olanzapinas



Vives al limite atasco  

Buenos dias !


----------



## atasco (9 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vives al limite atasco
> 
> Buenos dias !



vivo a lo drogadicto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Mar 2022)

Me acaban de hundir en blackhatworld diciendo que clickbank está demodé

Pero yo creo que hay futuro

Para más info






Esto pasa a ser el hilo de ganar pasta con clickbank. Pregunta tus dudas


Pues eso He trabajado con clickbank y funciona bastante bien, pero el único pero es que casi todos los productos son en inglés y mercado americano por lo que si haces una web de nicho en español tienes pocos leads Amazon creo que ya está saturado, y a menos que le des un gran respaldo en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tanaco (9 Mar 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Coño, no esperaba menos de tí Sicky. Sabía que serías de los que responden.
> 
> Mi fantasía es algo más concreta e incluso rebuscada, me da bastsnte vergüenza pero allá va:
> Me gustaría follarme, una vez aunque fuera, a una chavala negrita y pizpi de mi edad al estilo sado siendo ella la sumisa/esclava (de forma totalmente pactada y consensuada, por supuesto), más o menos como la de este hilo mío:
> ...



Veo que tienes cierta imaginación en los relacionado con el arte de crear situaciones a la hora de meterle todo el rabo a una perra random.
Eso mis jefes de las élites lo saben apreciar bien en sus películas tipo porno, bueno a veces prefieren algo más oscuro y propio de villano de película de terror pero en la variedad está el gusto.

Ya estoy visualizando el guión de esta obra con su título y todo: "Entre la esclava negra y el hijo del de la plantación la cosa acaba en calentón" (muy largo, pero es solamente provisional).
Ya te contactaré si me dan luz verde, si algún día una furgoneta negrate rapta tranquilo que será solo para negociar pero ya sabéis que los de las élites tienen una reputación de poderosos en las sombras que mantener.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Mar 2022)

Tanaco dijo:


> Veo que tienes cierta imaginación en los relacionado con el arte de crear situaciones a la hora de meterle todo el rabo a una perra random.
> Eso mis jefes de las élites lo saben apreciar bien en sus películas tipo porno, bueno a veces prefieren algo más oscuro y propio de villano de película de terror pero en la variedad está el gusto.
> 
> Ya estoy visualizando el guión de esta obra con su título y todo: "Entre la esclava negra y el hijo del de la plantación la cosa acaba en calentón" (muy largo, pero es solamente provisional).
> Ya te contactaré si me dan luz verde, si algún día una furgoneta negrate rapta tranquilo que será solo para negociar pero ya sabéis que los de las élites tienen una reputación de poderosos en las sombras que mantener.



Si me pones a la negrita de mi hilo para follármela así como yo quiero por mí adelante, creo que no tendrías ni que pagarme por los derechos de autor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Mar 2022)

Con la emoción no he puesto aún mis series de animación.

Vamos @xilebo !!!!!! ROCIADAS europeas madrileñas!!!!! Te invoco para que invoques y hagas la entradilla en estas noches madrileñas!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (9 Mar 2022)

Vamos con la entradilla, esta noche rocio Madrid entera  

*¿Qué canción resume mejor tu vida?

¿Qué película resume mejor tu vida?*

Comienzan las noches de burbuja.

@xilebo @Hombre Blanco Hetero @moromierda @Lenina @Ederne @Lemmy es Dios @iat16528 @Sick Sad World @DorianWilde @Topacio @Santolin @Paquito Jeffers @escalador @Behind the Mask @Alia del Cuchillo @melf @El Promotor @Komanche O_o @DorianWilde @atasco


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Mar 2022)

Toma Rocío Madrid









https://www.lecturas.com/medio/2017/10/20/rocio-madrid-4_72814f06_800x1200.jpg


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Mar 2022)

No está mal, igual de más jovencillo me hubiera gustado tan "sofisticado". Me he ido volviendo más primitivo con el tiempo. Pero sí, me tiró mucho el rollo siniestro de chavalete. Y lo que escuchas de adolescente marca mucho. Cuando los amigos estaban con el grunge (sólo me convenció en momentos muy puntuales) yo andaba con cosas como esta:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla, esta noche rocio Madrid entera
> 
> *¿Qué canción resume mejor tu vida?
> 
> ...



Uff, que entradilla más difícil...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Mar 2022)

La muerte es lo que da sentido a la vida. Hay una escena en Troya que Brad Pitt lo dice muy bien. 
Iba a soltar un tochazo escatológico cuaresmal, pero me acabo de acordar de lo temenda que está Rose Byrne en esa peli...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (10 Mar 2022)

@Sick Sad World también podemos calificar la última entradilla que hice como atasquista. Creo que es un buen adjetivo.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Mar 2022)

A @xilebo y @Obiwanchernobil no les gusta nada de la tradición y el mundo Español. Siempre hablan de tal o cual película americana y demás. Les encanta lo anglo.

Yo creo que hay dos opciones:

A) son cíborgs.

B) son foreros de Norteamérica de otros foros y el que está detrás de sus cuentas en burbuja lo único que hace es, literalmente, traducir lo que dicen en esos foros al español.

Al final va a terminar triunfando la rebelión de @Pajarotto y @Epsilon69


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Mar 2022)

Esta canción de Eamon, que es un pop pero con ciertos lugares comunes (muy pocos) del hip hop de pequeño me gustaba. La he vuelto a escuchar de mayor y no me dice absolutamente nada, ni para mal.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Mar 2022)

Why worry es una buena canción del Eurotrans. Al menos Europa tuvo cierta influencia en la música durante un tiempo, aunque nada quede ya de eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Son antiespañoles. Si el propio jáster está ya aburrido y hasta los cojones de este hilo, imaginad el resto cómo estamos.
> 
> Creo va siendo hora de dar un giro de 180º a esto o no quedará más remedio que recurrir a la *EUTANASIA.*




Buenos días gañanes.

El ministro de exteriores @xilebo y yo llevamos un tiempo manteniendo conversaciones para llevar a cabo reformas internas en el partido reformistas, que son necesarias y no deben posponerse.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Toma Rocío Madrid
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y esta quien es ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y esta quien es ?



Rocío Madrid


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Ah vale, ahora caigo ya, mitico programa siii


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ah vale, ahora caigo ya, mitico programa siii



El programa iba de básicamente fulanas (no, no es exagerado, eran prostitutas) y cocainomanos que veían como estas fulanas contaban sus relaciones sexuales con famosos y se desnudaban mientras los cocainomanos las observaban, entre medias un hombre con enanismo hablaba de cosas intrascendentes.

Ahora son todos feministas y bla bla bla cuando ellos eran los primeros que se lucraban con ellas y las explotaban para obtener audiencia.

El mundo al revés claro.


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Yo tmb coincidio por esa epoca y unas cuantas veces transnoche, luego al dia siguiente al insti roto, creo que eramos mucho los que haciamos eso


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Foto o reporte


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Me encantaaaa, esa es miticaaaaaaa


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me encanta que te encante. Me reconcilio contigo a pesar de que tu corazón pertenece al jáster.



Venga, lo acepto: L'Amour Toujours


----------



## juantxxxo (10 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Venga, lo acepto: L'Amour Toujours



Estáis poniendo temazos, sí señor!!!


----------



## xilebo (10 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Hostia el robbie, me encantaba esta cancion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

No las grabaron un video a estas donde se prestaban a rocíamientos por dinero?


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Mar 2022)

Lastima no tener el videoclip en HD por este momento. Anda que no me lo he puesto veces este videoclip. Es la canción que canto siempre a deshoras.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Mar 2022)

En mi ausencia hago los siguientes nombramientos, pues estoy afinando los últimos detalles de la gran guerra civil del foro:


Director de entradillas: @xilebo 

Directores de contenido: @Epsilon69 @Libertyforall 


Directora de comunicaciones: @Sick Sad World 

Mientras trazo mi plan maestro para la victoria final del partido reformista espero lo mejor como no puede ser de otra manera viniendo de auténticos reformistas como vosotros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Si, creo que fue una cámara oculta, y uno se hacía pasar por cliente y ellas se presentaban, uno de ellos se grabó con la rubia rociando.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En mi ausencia hago los siguientes nombramientos, pues estoy afinando los últimos detalles de la gran guerra civil del foro:
> 
> 
> Director de entradillas: @xilebo
> ...



Yo creo que nos mata antes la guerra de fuera que la del foro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Mañana voy a realizar unas compras de videojuegos retro, como bien saben @El Juani @Pajarotto @Sick Sad World y @Tails soy un coleccionista respetado en el mundillo.

Tengo material interesante de super Nintendo, dreamcast, Game cube y otras tantas, sim embargo mañana recupero un sistema que vendí hace tiempo.
Por supuesto documentare el momento.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mañana voy a realizar unas compras de videojuegos retro, como bien saben @El Juani @Pajarotto @Sick Sad World y @Tails soy un coleccionista respetado en el mundillo.
> 
> Tengo material interesante de super Nintendo, dreamcast, Game cube y otras tantas, sim embargo mañana recupero un sistema que vendí hace tiempo.
> Por supuesto documentare el momento.



A ver qué sistema es y qué nos traes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> A ver qué sistema es y qué nos traes.



Tu coleccionas?, Me sonaba que alguien del foro si.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu coleccionas?, Me sonaba que alguien del foro si.



Tengo cosillas...


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Y yo! Jajaja que petardos somos


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, creo que fue una cámara oculta, y uno se hacía pasar por cliente y ellas se presentaban, uno de ellos se grabó con la rubia rociando.



Esa fue Malena Gracia, que macuerdo

Edito:









Qué fue de Malena Gracia, la mujer a la que tendieron una trampa con una cámara oculta


La artista ha sido durante años un personaje habitual en los platós de televisión no solo dando entrevista sino participando en diferentes 'realities'.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Cual es la tematica de hoy???


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *********************JUEVES NOCHE EN BARBUJA*****************************
> 
> *



Amo esta canción, y hacer el grito ese lifting me HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGH


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Ese debería ser uno de los puntos del nuevo partido reformista. Dar carnés, merchandising, y una revista semanal con las novedades del foro, hilos mas exitosos de la semana, entrevistas a foreros de moda....


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La temática de hoy es la temática de siempre: las canciones que nos salgan del corazón.
> 
> Y las que nos salgan de los cojones.



Teniamue haber encendido la cocina de leña como antiguamente y a Esthela Reynolds de fondo, aparte de la copa que ya la tengo, pero ahora estoy en la cama no es la misma magia.


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

__





Llavero division azul - todocoleccion







www.todocoleccion.net


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

@Epsilon69 a ti que te gusta Sandra, me encanta esta versión, mi favorita


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Creo que era ayer cuando @xilebo preguntaba por jna canción que nos definiese. Bien, no sé si me define como tal, pero sí me siento muy identificado. Cuantas veces en la vida he sentido que en realidad Nadie me conoce a fondo


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sandra es la mejor voz que ha parido Europa en los últimos dos millones de años:



Sin ánimo de desmerecer a Sandra, que me gusta muxo, como voz me encanta Estibaliz Uranga... me flipa su timbre. Si, ya sé que no pega ni con cola en el hilo pero tenia que decirlo


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, a veces hay que ser reservado. Descubrir tus secretos más íntimos puede armar de munición al enemigo. Por eso a veces recelo del jáster, porque tengo la sensación de que quiere conocer demasiado de nosotros.



Aquí la verdad es que nos hemos expuesto bastante... Yo hay cosas que no puedo contar a mi familia de mi pq nomme creerian, pensarian que estoy fanstasmeando... la vida tiene estas cosas... es pura MAGIA

@Sick Sad World crees que Madonna, Monica Naranjo o Ana Torroja son trans? O alguna cantante asi famosilla?


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Venden tratamientos anticaida del pelo de placenta. Extracto de Placenta liofilizada he visto en ebay tb...


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Qué me gustaba a mi la Madonna que producía sus discos con Maverick. Ahora me paso por su ig y se me cae el alma a los pies...


----------



## escalador (11 Mar 2022)

Me encanta cuando esto se convierte en un botellon cada uno dice lo suyo y pone una canción... Buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tengo cosillas...




Vamos!! Date a conocer!!! Enséñanos esas cosillas!!!!.

Ahora en serio, que sistema coleccionas o tienes retro?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, vamos allá.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, vamos allá.



Buenos dias ! viernes yaaaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! viernes yaaaa




Que pasa!!!


Espero que este hilo con sus renovados componentes lleve una gran dirección y sea creador de tendencias en burbuja


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos!! Date a conocer!!! Enséñanos esas cosillas!!!!.
> 
> Ahora en serio, que sistema coleccionas o tienes retro?



Tengo casi todos los sistemas. Obviamente cosas que no me interesan como Jaguar, alguna portatil, VirtualBoy y cosas así no me interesan y no colecciono. Y del resto, pues sí, pero tampoco una cosa a grandes niveles como se pueden ver por ahí. Tengo lo más importante de los sistemas, lo más conocido. Me gustaría tener algunas cositas más exclusivas de Japón de Saturn o PC Engine y así rebuscando siempre salen cosas que me gustaría tener, pero bueno; tampoco es algo que realmente me coma el tarro.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa!!!
> 
> 
> Espero que este hilo con sus renovados componentes lleve una gran dirección y sea creador de tendencias en burbuja



A ver, has puesto el liston muy alto tu


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Tengo casi todos los sistemas. Obviamente cosas que no me interesan como Jaguar, alguna portatil, VirtualBoy y cosas así no me interesan y no colecciono. Y del resto, pues sí, pero tampoco una cosa a grandes niveles como se pueden ver por ahí. Tengo lo más importante de los sistemas, lo más conocido. Me gustaría tener algunas cositas más exclusivas de Japón de Saturn o PC Engine y así rebuscando siempre salen cosas que me gustaría tener, pero bueno; tampoco es algo que realmente me coma el tarro.




Jojojo seguro que tu casa parece un centro mail de consolas cabron.

Yo virtual boy llegue a tener uno hace diez años, por espacio le di boleto rápido.


Una consola que siempre me encantó su diseño y quise comprar fue la Atari jaguar, pero comprarla con el juego de alien y se acabó, no hay más en esa consola, peros un diseño me encantaba.

Últimamente me intereso por Saturn, pero no hay demasiado que me llame, es extraño porque nunca me gustó.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jojojo seguro que tu casa parece un centro mail de consolas cabron.
> 
> Yo virtual boy llegue a tener uno hace diez años, por espacio le di boleto rápido.
> 
> ...



La Jaguar es para el juego del Alien vs predator que lanzaron, que era lo más potable. Y después el diseño en sí, y lo del pad con esas mierdas de pegatinas para ponérselas al mando. Poco más. 

Sobre Saturn, una consola que me encanta, con mucho encanto y con una catálogo infravalorado a mi parecer. Sobre todo en temas de shoot'em ups, una verdadera delicia. Hay cosas muy chulas de juegos japoneses, lo que ocurre es que como todos sabemos los que estamos en el mundillo, coleccionar determinadas cosas y más en referencia a Saturn por ej. hay que rascarse el bolsillo pero bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> La Jaguar es para el juego del Alien vs predator que lanzaron, que era lo más potable. Y después el diseño en sí, y lo del pad con esas mierdas de pegatinas para ponérselas al mando. Poco más.
> 
> Sobre Saturn, una consola que me encanta, con mucho encanto y con una catálogo infravalorado a mi parecer. Sobre todo en temas de shoot'em ups, una verdadera delicia. Hay cosas muy chulas de juegos japoneses, lo que ocurre es que como todos sabemos los que estamos en el mundillo, coleccionar determinadas cosas y más en referencia a Saturn por ej. hay que rascarse el bolsillo pero bien.



Te iba colgar una foto de lo que estoy haciendo ahora mismo, creo que te iba a gustar, pero me dice que es demasiado grande incluso bajando la calidad de la cámara a la menor posible y recortando.

Un juego que me está resultando imposible de encontrar es el Crow City of Angels que salió en en psx y dreamcast.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Jesús Quintero diciéndonos que deberíamos pararnos a escuchar más a los pájaros y a los niños.

Creo, definitivamente, que hemos perdido todo lo que tuvimos cuando nos cogieron en brazos.

*Soy firme defensor de que nuestra vida está sentenciada en cuanto empezamos a andar*.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

La gente se rompió las manos a aplaudir a Julio Anguita. Puede que no estés de acuerdo con su ideario, pero por una vez, lo único que pidió fue coherencia para votar.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Jesús Quintero diciéndonos que deberíamos pararnos a escuchar más a los pájaros y a los niños.
> 
> Creo, definitivamente, que hemos perdido todo lo que tuvimos cuando nos cogieron en brazos.
> 
> *Soy firme defensor de que nuestra vida está sentenciada en cuanto empezamos a andar*.



Pues eso. Que incluso antes de empezar a andar, tu vida ya está decidida.

*7 seconds, con la colaboración de Neneh Cherry.*


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Bruce Springsteen no me ha parecido nunca gran cosa, como comenté por aquí, pero Philadelphia es toda una banda sonora.



Y ya nos dijo que los ojos tristes nunca mienten. Es una figura. No soporto ver unos ojos tristes.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Candlebox, olvidado del Grunge. Pido una reivindicación para ellos desde este hilo.

Suenan muy Skid Row.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un juego que me está resultando imposible de encontrar es el Crow City of Angels que salió en en psx y dreamcast



Una gran castaña ese juego, por cierto.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Emotiva canción y emotivo video de Avicii. Hay una coherencia admirable en Broken Arrows.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Una gran castaña ese juego, por cierto.



No salió en dreamcast, me refería a Saturn y psx.
Error mío.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Los Metallica post black álbum me dejaron de gustar. Este Fuel me carga demasiado, al igual que la canción para MI2.



En cambio, Whiskey in the jar lo versionaron muy bien.


----------



## El Juani (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No salió en dreamcast, me refería a Saturn y psx.
> Error mío.



En Dreamcast salieron muchas cositas que también salieron en PS1 y Nintendo 64.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

*Simple plan*. Rabia adolescente barrida por el paso del tiempo, ese gran juez.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Demasiado dosmilcinquismo en una sola canción, Closer to me.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

I'm with you es la canción que más me gustó del debut de Avril Lavigne. Puede que sea también adolescente, pero el sonido tiene unos toques épicos interesantes. Para escucharla cuando todo falla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Demasiado dosmilcinquismo en una sola canción, Closer to me.




Joder que melancólico...

Haber que nos depara hoy nuestros ministros para el hilo


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Mar 2022)

venía a poner divugitos xinos pero no se de qué pollas estais hablando


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que melancólico...
> 
> Haber que nos depara hoy nuestros ministros para el hilo



Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué ponen música pero no ponen por qué les gusta o por qué razón impactaron en su momento. Algún pequeño comentario.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo lo que no entiendo es por qué ponen música pero no ponen por que les gusta o por qué razón impactaron en su momento. Algún pequeño comentario.




Desde luego así sería más curioso si.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> venía a poner divugitos xinos pero no se de qué pollas estais hablando




Se supone que seguimos en eso, pero el hilo ahora lo llevan los ministros @xilebo @Sick Sad World @Epsilon69 y @Libertyforall.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desde luego así sería más curioso si.



Hazlo tú, jaja.

Realmente el hilo es una contradicción en sí mismo. Esta chulo porque cada noche tiene una temática, pero mola porque te la puedes saltar cuando quieras a placer para poner cosas interesantes.


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Mar 2022)

campeones 
bola dragon
cowboy bebop
monster
samurai champú y las rociadas que le dedicaba a kira miró

ale, pueden seguir con lo suyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hazlo tú, jaja.
> 
> Realmente el hilo es una contradicción en sí mismo. Esta chulo porque cada noche tiene una temática, pero mola porque te la puedes saltar cuando quieras a placer para poner cosas interesantes.




En realidad es lo que quiera la gente que participa, hay momentos que parece un libro de consulta sobre música o cine y otras en los que parece un festival del humor.

No todas las noche y ya no tan noches nos queremos poner seríos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> campeones
> bola dragon
> cowboy bebop
> monster
> ...




1- dragón ball.

2-Oliver y Benji.

3-Los caballeros del zodiaco.

4- Las aventuras de fly.


5- He-man.


6- Transformers ( lo siento no me decidía por cinco).




Yo también rociaba con la Kira.


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En realidad es lo que quiera la gente que participa, hay momentos que parece un libro de consulta sobre música o cine y otras en los que parece un festival del humor.
> 
> *No todas las noche y ya no tan noches nos queremos poner seríos *



Que gratuito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

El del casette era la caña


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Si hablamos de melancolía...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Vamos He-man!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Esta agarraos que tenía efectos 3d y todo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Esta la recordáis?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (11 Mar 2022)

*Esta serie me parecía un tanto bizarra* @Obiwanchernobil @Libertyforall 
*




*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> *Esta serie me parecía un tanto bizarra* @Obiwanchernobil @Libertyforall
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No la conozco pero por el dibujo tiene pinta de las cosas estas que sacaba la MTV puede ser?.

En los 99 cosas como beavis and butthead fueron muy conocidas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


>



Que es esto?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No la conozco pero por el dibujo tiene pinta de las cosas estas que sacaba la MTV puede ser?.
> 
> En los 99 cosas como beavis and butthead fueron muy conocidas.



Se llama Agallas el perro cobarde.

La echaban en Cartoon Network.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Se llama Agallas el perro cobarde.
> 
> La echaban en Cartoon Network.



Vale joer, por el nombre si me suena


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)




----------



## mr nobody (11 Mar 2022)

Segunda vez que entro en el ilo:

1 - Dragon Ball
2 - Los Simpsons
3 - Las aventures de fly
4 - Vaca y pollo
5 - Bevis and butthead


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo volver del cole por las tardes y comenzar con el programa del Jesús Vázquez ese que entrevistaba gente sentados en taburetes y después echaban está de los x men y los caballeros del zodiaco:


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (11 Mar 2022)

Esta tiene escenas bastante fuertes, por ejemplo en un capítulo uno de los hijos ve a los padres follando XD


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

Esta era mala de cojones:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

mr nobody dijo:


> Segunda vez que entro en el ilo:
> 
> 1 - Dragon Ball
> 2 - Los Simpsons
> ...



Podríamos hacer un estudio sociológico pero sin duda dragón ball es la serie de animación con más influencia en este país.


----------



## xilebo (11 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Podríamos hacer un estudio sociológico pero sin duda dragón ball es la serie de animación con más influencia en este país.



Ya te digo, recuerdo de pequeño verla por primera vez en canal sur por las tardes la ponian, y despues de verla y la merienda me bajaba a la calle con mis amigos y solo hablabamos de goku


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, recuerdo de pequeño verla por primera vez en canal sur por las tardes la ponian, y despues de verla y la merienda me bajaba a la calle con mis amigos y solo hablabamos de goku



Me da que todos hacíamos lo mismo, bocata y Goku y a la calle.


Aunque lo que es la primera serie de Goku sin la z, esa debió de estrenarse cuando yo era muy pequeño, ya z la recuerdo después.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (12 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> *Esta serie me parecía un tanto bizarra* @Obiwanchernobil @Libertyforall
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Joder me encantaba esa serie aunque no la veía demasiadas veces. 
El mal rollo que daba me encantaba, bueno excepto un capítulo que me dejó acojonado durante toda la noche cuando era crío.

Pocas series "para niños" de hoy en día tendrían los cojones de trollear con un susto así a la audiencia:


----------



## melf (12 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Podríamos hacer un estudio sociológico pero sin duda dragón ball es la serie de animación con más influencia en este país.



Dependera de la generacion


----------



## xilebo (12 Mar 2022)

Madre mia, pero eso que es ? no lo conocia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Joder como se llamaba la serie esa de los chinos altos que eran unos mojabragas y lo veían todas las chavalas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Esta noche me veo el.lrimer episodio, solo por la intro quiero verlo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los que escriben los guiones de estas cosas está claro que solo beben agua.



Hombre @Epsilon69 cuánto tiempo!  

Que tal esta @Pajarotto


----------



## Pajarotto (12 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre @Epsilon69 cuánto tiempo!
> 
> Que tal esta @Pajarotto



Voy a acabar con tu emporio del terror. Has sumido la warde en un régimen de terror, tinieblas y oscuridad extrema.

El partido reformista va a iniciar el contraataque.

Tu tiempo se está acabando...


----------



## xilebo (12 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los que escriben los guiones de estas cosas está claro que solo beben agua.



Y con gas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Voy a acabar con tu emporio del terror. Has sumido la warde en un régimen de terror, tinieblas y oscuridad extrema.
> 
> El partido reformista va a iniciar el contraataque.
> 
> Tu tiempo se está acabando...




Estoy de vacaciones, no obstante mi plan va tomando forma, los reformistas cada vez nos contamos en mayor cantidad y tenemos más poder, el poder una vez termine la gran guerra civil será puesto al servicio del pueblo con mediante una dictadura y diversas prohibiciones en este nuestro foro.

Volveré...


----------



## Suprimo (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (12 Mar 2022)

Mis series de dibujos favoritas:

- Spiderman.

- X men.

- Tom y Jerry.

- Vaca y pollo.

- Ed, Edd y Eddy.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>




Esta me daba un mal rollo acojonante, no sé si sería la forma del dibujo o vete a saber.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta me daba un mal rollo acojonante, no sé si sería la forma del dibujo o vete a saber.



La pvta edac de horo de Nickelodeon, tiene series muy tvrbias con una aparente sencillec que pasan muy desapercibidos si eres un pacopadre empujacarritos: Ren & Stimpy, Lazy Town, Bob esponja, la citada Rugrats e incluso Dora la exploradora da mal rollo

Este clásico de los 90 pasó muy desapercibido del creador de Bob Esponja


En España estaba no hemos criado con la pacobasura esa de la bola de cristal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La pvta edac de horo de Nickelodeon, tiene series muy tvrbias con una aparente sencillec que pasan muy desapercibidos si eres un pacopadre empujacarritos: Ren & Stimpy, Lazy Town, Bob esponja, la citada Rugrats e incluso Dora la exploradora da mal rollo
> 
> Este clásico de los 90 pasó muy desapercibido del creador de Bob Esponja
> 
> ...



También es cierto que en aquella época ya estaba south park.


----------



## Suprimo (12 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> También es cierto que en aquella época ya estaba south park.



¿Le pones South Park a un niño? Cventanos más


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Le pones South Park a un niño? Cventanos más



No joder, no le pongo south park a un crío, pero yo con 15 años si lo veía, es a lo que me refería.

Pero vamos que a un crío de hoy en día le pones south park y lo mismo te saca una navaja y te apuñala por no dejarle ver salvame.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Mar 2022)

Están poniendo ready player one en TNT y estoy alcanzó el clímax como buen descendiente d de la cultura pop.


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

marco


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

polo


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

afro samurai


----------



## Suprimo (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> afro samurai



Menudo pvto detritus, en cuheztión de samurais de la más top esta


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menudo pvto detritus, en cuheztión de samurais de la más top esta



esa era la que queria decir


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menudo pvto detritus, en cuheztión de samurais de la más top esta



y afro samurai la primera


----------



## Topacio (13 Mar 2022)

Series de animación?

-Bobobo
-Zatchbell
-Jojo's bizarre
-Evangelion
-Dragon Ball

Por cierto, hará unos 15 años o así, ponían una serie de animación con una trama tipo Pokemon (de tener monstruitos atrapados en cápsulas) alguien sabe de qué serie estoy hablando


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

pero por que dices eso :v tamo loco


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

esa era la que iba a poner


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Series de animación?
> 
> -Bobobo
> -Zatchbell
> ...



topaCIO jo puta


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

me estan dando espasmos musculares tu


----------



## Suprimo (13 Mar 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Series de animación?
> 
> -Bobobo
> -Zatchbell
> ...



¿Esta que estaba llena de gafudos carapalurdos?


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

afro samurai es mejor produccion de RZA


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

CUANDO PERDISTE LA FE O LA INOCENCIA
??????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

PERO SI TU EN LOS NOVENTAS NI SABIAS HABLAR CABRON


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> PERO SI TU EN LOS NOVENTAS NI SABIAS HABLAR CABRON



Recuperaste al final tu canal de twtich ?


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Recuperaste al final tu canal de twtich ?



hijos de puta me habeis chapado el canal un mes o mas cabronees


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

un viejales mas como el quique


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

estas mayor para estas mierdas


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

y que lo digas los nacidos en los noventga les afecto el efecto 2mil
y aqui estamos


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

fua si quieres antiguo 

manolo y benito


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

@QuiqueCamoiras


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

desde que te succionaron la inocencia recuerdas cosas del pasado nitidamente


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hijos de puta me habeis chapado el canal un mes o mas cabronees



Nosotros ? como ? si has sido tu solito


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

y no es pusilamines es fusilanimes


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nosotros ? como ? si has sido tu solito





xilebo dijo:


> Nosotros ? como ? si has sido tu solito



por hacer apologia al suicidio?


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nosotros ? como ? si has sido tu solito



8 reportaron seguro, entrasteis como ratas a reportar y os fuisteis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Veo que habéis puesto mucha animacion japonesa, a partir de la 90 eran el referente de forma clara.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días, jaster.
> 
> ¿Te encuentras ya mejor?



Yo estoy malo.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasa?



La vida, directamente. La respuesta a tu preguntar es: TODO.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La vida es maravillosa. Y es auténtica porque duele de verdad. Y si duele es que ella te pide que extraigas el magisterio de dicho dolor.



Díselo a un chaval con familia disfuncional, que ha pasado por varios reformatorios, acabado en los juzgados de Menores y mayores, que ha quedado tocado de la cabeza de tanta droga para evadirse y que está al borde de la indigencia.

Pues si eso es a lo que te refieres, yo he tenido mucho dolor y poco magisterio.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Te pegaste ayer un pasote de alcohol con cosas, @Libertyforall ?
> 
> Estas bajonas son muy características. Aquí estarás bien, la gente aquí te queremos.



Tenía poco de arcohol y musho de cosah.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues tienes dos opciones: continuar con el festín o recordar los buenos momentos del ayer.
> 
> Cuando tomamos una decisión consideramos que es la correcta y adecuada, por eso la tomamos. Así que ya aquí no caben ni arrepentimientos ni lamentos.



Divagando, espero que este foro no pierda lo que le hace especial.

Si @atasco no existiera, habría que inventarlo.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Imagínate estar como estás tú hoy diez años seguidos. Así estará el pobre @atasco .
> 
> Supongo que ahora estará durmiendo en el suelo tras haberse caído de la silla.



@Sick Sad World es otra que se tiene que mantener.

Si algún día desapareciese algúna pintura, como los bisontes de las cuevas de Altamira, habría que pintarlas otra vez.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

La banda sonora de hoy.


Atasquismo en vena.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Mar 2022)

Os presento esta página para hacer memes con imágenes de videojuegos






The Death Generator


The Death Generator



deathgenerator.com


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo dices de buen rollo, pero leyéndote das la sensación de que @Sick Sad World nació en el Paleolítico como las cuevas de Altamira, jajaja...
> 
> Cada vez estoy más convencido de que lo único que nos puede salvar a todos los protagonistas de este hilo como terapia purificadora y regeneradora es que montemos una orgía.
> 
> Mano de santo.



Pero hijo pvtaaaaa

Que me he descojonaooooo



Ha sonado a ritual de esos satánicos. O a quedadas de estas hippies en las que se terminan suicidando.

Al final veo que es una salida a nuestro sufrimiento.

@Lemmy es Dios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Vengo a deciros que no os droguería joder @Epsilon69 y @Libertyforall , pero como eso no es realista, al menso a deciros que lo hagáis lo mínimo posible.

Y si, la vida es un lugar de mierda en el que pasan cosas terribles, pero también cojonudas.

Venga dejado de gilipolleces y a rociar!!!!!!


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

era eso lo que queria decir


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

lo politicamente correcto esta de moda


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

rocky ponte videos de mohamed ali boxeando onvrer


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

adrian adrian esta muerta rocky


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

cuanto odio hacia un afroamericano islamista


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Divagando, espero que este foro no pierda lo que le hace especial.
> 
> Si @atasco no existiera, habría que inventarlo.



a cuento de que entro yo en este juego? quereis explicarmelo? vais to cevaos hoy me acoste alas 5 de la mañana y me desperte a las diez para ir al grupo de ludopatas


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

joder 

eres de amanecer dorado españa 2mil¿ a que asociacion nazista pertenezes


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

amanecer dorado no era un partido politico o algo asi? o eso creia


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

soy mas de 
*Aleister Crowley*


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

con tu edad y resentido, tienes tela tio


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

te puedo preguntar una cosa.
y quiero que seas sincera


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

lo voy a masculinizar,
si un tio te dijera que nunca te fies de lo que te diga un hombre y 2 años y medio vuelve diciendote que hace años que te perio la pista con uuna cara triste tu que harias?


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

a mi una tia me dijo no te fies nunca de lo que te diga una mujer y luego 2 años y medio despues vuelve diciendote que te a perdido la pista poniendo una cara triste, que harias o dirias, yo me calle y nos fuimos a casa callados 40 minutos o asi


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

kokod dice contacto 0


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

es que me lo veo venir que me diga de ir a su casa a beberla y a dormir solo


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

8 años que la conozco


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

si me dice de ir a su casa para dormir, que hago, ahi estoy contra la espada y pared


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

si es que tengo fobia y panico con esos temas ahora solo siento miedo panico y fobia al pensarlo


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

en mi tiempo tenia una paranolla emocional con el tema de tro¡-¡


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

yo quiero suicidarme


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Otra exclusiva mundial:






__





Cine y TV - "THE BATMAN" ANALISIS!!!!!!EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Si, soy yo, ya me conocéis, tras múltiples peticiones por MP y tras dejar pasar unos días os traigo una nueva exclusiva. Se que todos estaréis ahora haciendo vuestras quinielas para saber los ganadores de los próximos y prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", pero ahora toca...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

creo que fue por dependencia emocional es la unica chica que conozco


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

entiendo


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

8 años que la conozco


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

exnovio de ariadna grande


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

llevo unos 10 minutos con el puño cerrado apretando la mano y tengo marca de las uñas y no me doy cuenta cuando me pasa algo asi


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

lo peor es que la conozco universittaria casa siempre libre, ansia emociones fuertes o noche para recordar, hacer de desconocidos amigos


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

lo de la paja me parece una gilipollez siento decirtelo, dado que estoy quimicamente capado enguyo 7 pastillas para poder dormir traquilo, y ya estoy curado de espanto, la movida de verla esque tengo que ir drogado y borracho para superar el panico y la fobia


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

me bebere un tercio de botella apalo eco y el restto me lo bebere con ella luego me tomare 3 pastillas intentare vender alguna por 5 euros o 3 por 10 o 2 por 5, bueno pal caso la cosa es ir colocado creo que nunca la he visto sobrio


----------



## escalador (13 Mar 2022)

Holaaa guapoos! 







Yo ya copa en mano al lado del fuego, que hace frio hoy... pero tengo que madrugar


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Es una de los mejores entrada en la TV, grande la veneno


----------



## escalador (13 Mar 2022)

Esa es la filosofia.

@Libertyforall Aqui uno que se tuvo que ir de casa a los 18 con una mano delante y otra detrás, con medicaciones crónica desde los 20 pero que decidí dejar a espaldas de los médicos y sustituirlo por deporte y por reconstruirme poco a poco sin prisas y sin presiones. Los momentos de mayor dolor en mi vida me sirvieron de golpe de timón para ello. Es durísimo, pero a cada uno le toca el camino que le toca, solo Dios sabe por qué.
Hoy hago cosas que jamás me hubiera imaginado poder hacer, soporto situaciones que jamás hubiera podido pensar que seria capaz de aguantar, y tengo estabilidad y tranquilidad, ya no pido más. Solo intento sumar.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Holaaa guapoos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madrugar es de pobres  yo teletrabajo mañana, menos mal


----------



## escalador (13 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madrugar es de pobres  yo teletrabajo mañana, menos mal



Es de gente BIEN y FACHA. Aunque no tengas nada más que hacer que ir a la peluquería o de chopinng. Por la tarde el mundo se llena de mugrosos con los que yo paso de lidiar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Bueno nuevos dirigentes del hilo!!!!
Cómo va la cosa, desde que ha cambiado la dirección del hilo no me entero, a que hora es la entradilla, quién invoca, queremos más contenido!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Dejaos de psicología barata, nada de suicidios ni depresiones, a este hilo venimos a rociar!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de psicología barata, nada de suicidios ni depresiones, a este hilo venimos a rociar!!!!!!!



La psicologia es el unico negocio donde el cliente nunca lleva la razon


----------



## escalador (13 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno nuevos dirigentes del hilo!!!!
> Cómo va la cosa, desde que ha cambiado la dirección del hilo no me entero, a que hora es la entradilla, quién invoca, queremos más contenido!!!!



Eso Obi, presiona un poco que está esto convertido en una anarquía


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Siiii me encantan




Pues me entere hace poco, el leiva empezo tocando en un local muy famoso de madrid (el siroko) y hacia actuaciones ahi, llego bastante lejos despues


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

@Epsilon69 hola que tal esas hoy?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola atasco. Pues muy bien, esperando a que caigan las primeras bombas termonucleares rusas sobre Madrid.




Hombre @Epsilon69 que bien vernos de igual a igual en el hilo, ahora que no lo llevo.

Ahora me mezclo e incluso me mimetizo con el populacho.


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola atasco. Pues muy bien, esperando a que caigan las primeras bombas termonucleares rusas sobre Madrid.



vi unan simulacion y en españa solo caia en el estrecho de gibraltar y arrasaba andalñuycia entera y no mas


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> vi unan simulacion y en españa solo caia en el estrecho de gibraltar y arrasaba andalñuycia entera y no mas





Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola atasco. Pues muy bien, esperando a que caigan las primeras bombas termonucleares rusas sobre Madrid.



pandemia guerra the heaven


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @Epsilon69 hola que tal esas hoy?



A mí no me preguntas. No me tienes aprecio o qué?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Joder estoy cenando un poco de leche Pascual desnatada después de una tortilla francesa sin aceite.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí no me preguntas. No me tienes aprecio o qué?



Como estas hoy liberty ? animo!


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pobre xilebo entonces. La rata peluda quería de él polvos, y en polvo se convertirá.



tu que quieres que me vaya apor coca ya asi de buen domingo esa musica te lleva a las drogas


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí no me preguntas. No me tienes aprecio o qué?



esque el me zankea mucho


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí no me preguntas. No me tienes aprecio o qué?



pienso que eres un trol del co`pon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí no me preguntas. No me tienes aprecio o qué?




Que pasa firulais

Te veo en un bache, te voy a dar un consejo, selecciona una buena película y ponte a rociar, un par de ROCIADAS y te sentirás mejor.


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí no me preguntas. No me tienes aprecio o qué?



no lo se con lo de tro¡-¡ estoy muy rayado


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estoy cenando un poco de leche Pascual desnatada después de una tortilla francesa sin aceite.



Buen provecho


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

As estado viendo el fútbol @xilebo ?

Como han quedado?.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pienso que eres un trol del co`pon



Yo pensaba que todos se acordaban de mi, al menos en este hilo.


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo pensaba que todos se acordaban de mi, al menos en este hilo.



yo tequiero onvre


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Seguro que @Lemmy es Dios se quiere pasar a darme ánimos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo pensaba que todos se acordaban de mi, al menos en este hilo.



En ocasiones no me acuerdo ni de quién soy yo  
Que tal el día, yo ando troleando un hilo en guardería sobre libros que no te ti ni idea de que van pero hablo como si los conociera.

En un rato a la cama.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> As estado viendo el fútbol @xilebo ?
> 
> Como han quedado?.



Si  4-0

*Vitaminas para Turquía*

El *Barça* goleó en un partido que permitió a *Xavi* regular a sus jugadores. *Ferran* recuperó el gol, partidazo de* Dembélé*... El *Sevilla* está a 5 puntos, con un partido


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

*21 días con Epsilon, Atasco o Liberty.*

No aguanta la Samanta esa.

Como anuncien esa emisión, la cancelan.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿El farsa todavía existe?



Por desgracia, si


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Seguro que @Lemmy es Dios se quiere pasar a darme ánimos.



ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

"El salario mínimo en Ucrania no sobrepasa los 150€"

Ahora, en La Secta.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> "El salario mínimo en Ucrania no sobrepasa los 150€"
> 
> Ahora, en La Secta.



Ahi, si que viven al limite...


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Lo hace para subirse el animo


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Para ver cómo simulan que nos van a dar con la mano izquierda, para luego darnos con la derecha.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

Jajajajaja con lo que llego a ser


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pienso que eres un trol del co`pon



Venga lo confieso ya:

No solamente mi multi es @moromierda

*La cuenta Libertyforall pertenece a @calopez y los administradores del foro.

Tiene como finalidad generar tráfico, atraer nuevos usuarios y configurar una buena política de Cookies.*


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

putas esas galletas


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Bueno, es el día trampa. Te lo tienes que permitir.


----------



## xilebo (13 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> putas esas galletas



Son un vicio


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Son un vicio



soy pobre y aveces son el desayuno comida o cena


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Atasco metiéndose en problemas en la noche (me cuadra un montón que sea él):


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

Pasadle una cerveza a @Topacio , que se une.


----------



## Topacio (13 Mar 2022)




----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

tu a topacio 0 caso es una rata de mierda


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

@Focus in está flipando con Atasquete en otro hilo.

Debe ser curioso leerle por primera vez.

Yo la primera vez que leí a Atasco fue en el Camino de Santiago. Me desperté como a las 5H, todo el mundo durmiendo. Empezábamos las etapas a las 6H. Pues imaginaros ponerme a leer al empastillao este durmiendo con 50 personas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Mar 2022)

Nada, estoy en la fase del año que soy sano.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Mar 2022)

*Me hubiera gustado haber compartido fraternidad universitaria con vosotros. O Tuna, también me vale.*


----------



## atasco (13 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Focus in está flipando con Atasquete en otro hilo.
> 
> Debe ser curioso leerle por primera vez.
> 
> Yo la primera vez que leí a Atasco fue en el Camino de Santiago. Me desperté como a las 5H, todo el mundo durmiendo. Empezábamos las etapas a las 6H. Pues imaginaros ponerme a leer al empastillao este durmiendo con 50 personas.



por que cai de particular?


----------



## atasco (14 Mar 2022)

por cierto cuando acaban las elecciones ?


----------



## Focus in (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Focus in esta flipando con Atasquete en otro hilo.
> 
> Debe ser curioso leerle por primera vez.
> 
> Yo la primera vez que leí a Atasco fue en el Camino de Santiago. Me desperté como a las 5H, todo el mundo durmiendo. Empezábamos las etapas a las 6H. Pues imaginaros ponerme a leer al enpastillao este durmiendo con 50 personas.



no, ya le habia leido de antes, se sus andanzas de locuelo. Entre ellas:

1) se mete cajas enteras de benzodiacepinas, cae de la silla al suelo, su madre le tira la manta por encima en el suelo como si fuese un perrito.

2) sus hermanos le llaman tamagochi.

3) tiene una amiga imaginaria producto de su esquizofrenia llamada troi, con la que escribe y fantasea largas horas.

4) van a meterle 6 meses en un manicomio 

5) Es ludopata, politoxicomano y lleva una vida parasitoide 

6) dio una ostia a su madre por que no le daba la paga, la madre llamo a los maderos a los que vacio un extintor y dio una patada.

7) dice que a los 30 se va a tirar a las vias del tren.


----------



## atasco (14 Mar 2022)

Focus in dijo:


> no, ya le habia leido de antes, se sus andanzas de locuelo. Entre ellas:
> 
> 1) se mete cajas enteras de benzodiacepinas, cae de la silla al suelo, su madre le tira la manta por encima en el suelo como si fuese un perrito.
> 
> ...



hostia puta es un muy mal perfil como para que se crea en lo que quiere


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *21 días con Epsilon, Atasco o Liberty.*
> 
> No aguanta la Samanta esa.
> 
> Como anuncien esa emisión, la cancelan.



Se pilla unas vacaciones por ahí a Bali. No dura ni cuatro días con cualquiera de nosotros tres.


----------



## atasco (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Se pilla unas vacaciones por ahí a Bali. No dura ni cuatro días con cualquiera de nosotros tres.



esto es vacile o algo


----------



## moromierda (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Venga lo confieso ya:
> No solamente mi multi es @moromierda
> *La cuenta Libertyforall pertenece a @calopez y los administradores del foro.
> Tiene como finalidad generar tráfico, atraer nuevos usuarios y configurar una buena política de Cookies.*




¿A me no ma mítas a líos tuyos *de a ellos*, amego!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Yo estoy haciendo pujas por ebay     se ha convertido en mí actividad principal.
Es curioso que observo (sin que ello signifique nada positivo o negativo) como en este foro las personas medicadas son numerosas, tal vez se reconoce por ser un foro así, pero en la vida real no creo que la gente lo reconociera, así que a saber pero al menos la mitad del país debe ir enpirulada seguro, algo inimaginable hace 20 años.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (14 Mar 2022)

Le echaré un vistazo a los videos forero. De así de primeras, recomiendo tomar siempre las decisiones importantes en frío, nunca en caliente pues es fácil equivocarse. Y la mente al moverte por la vida también es bueno que esté calmada no solo porque permite reflexionar mejor si no apreciar detalles que se le escapan a muchos, a la mayoría de personas que tienen la mente tan "ocupada de basura" que no ven lo que tiene delante. Esas buenas reflexiones más lo detalles captados son los que permiten obtener mejores oportunidades en la vida entendiendo oportunidades como mejores decisiones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Joder me he perdido el capítulo de esta semana de pasión de gavilanes...


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo estoy haciendo pujas por ebay     se ha convertido en mí actividad principal.
> Es curioso que observo (sin que ello signifique nada positivo o negativo) como en este foro las personas medicadas son numerosas, tal vez se reconoce por ser un foro así, pero en la vida real no creo que la gente lo reconociera, así que a saber pero al menos la mitad del país debe ir enpirulada seguro, algo inimaginable hace 20 años.



Por vía oral, nariz y vena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Si joder, eso era lo que puse más atrás, de los chinitos que veían las chavalas de mi clase de crío.
Que era todo rollo de amores y esas cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## melf (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder estoy cenando un poco de leche Pascual desnatada después de una tortilla francesa sin aceite.



Prefiero irme a la cama sin cenar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Prefiero irme a la cama sin cenar




Eso lo dices porque no conoces las propiedades de la leche desnatada, hoy no creo que coma, he desayunado un plátano con un café.
Hasta la noche aguantaré para comer una ensalada con un poco de atún.


----------



## 2B-san (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque no conoces las propiedades de la leche desnatada, hoy no creo que coma, he desayunado un plátano con un café.
> Hasta la noche aguantaré para comer una ensalada con un poco de atún.



Donde estan los monsters y las 10 rociadas la día, ijodepvta


----------



## melf (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso lo dices porque no conoces las propiedades de la leche desnatada, hoy no creo que coma, he desayunado un plátano con un café.
> Hasta la noche aguantaré para comer una ensalada con un poco de atún.



   Totalmente, ni las conozco ni las quiero conocer. Me gusta la leche entera y ademas echarle un chorro de nata para que tenga mas cuerpo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Totalmente, ni las conozco ni las quiero conocer. Me gusta la leche entera y ademas echarle un chorro de nata para que tenga mas cuerpo.




Los alfa tomamos desnatada y ensaladas.


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Madre mia, la del super, esta tmb la veia yo, la ponian por las tardes en telecinco creo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

No probéis el sopistan de espárragos, es una decepción total.

Es incluso inferior la de verduras, de momento el de pollo es el que más nivel tiene.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Tiene consomé al jerez en sobres?


----------



## juantxxxo (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Esa especialidad debo probarla, es de los pocos sabores que me quedan por probar de estos manjares.


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Sí, te he leído.

Es que independientemente de lo jodida que sea la vida de una persona, el sufrimiento es lo único que nos mejora. Nos vuelve más maduros, más profundos, más sensibles, más humildes, más humanos. Por ello yo no he creido nunca en los paliativos.


----------



## atasco (14 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El problema de recibir palos toda la vida es que cuando por fin alguien te trata bien desconfías.



claro si no a q recurres?


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuando el desabastecimiento en los supermercados avance, ya no habrá nada que llevarse a la boca.
> 
> Por primera vez los millones de españoles haremos todos algo a la vez: entrar en cetosis. Una vez consumidas todas las grasas acumuladas sobrantes, todos los españoles, ya convertidos en esbeltas sílfides, podríamos caber en la jaula del jáster.



Será ese estado cetogénico desintoxulicante la salvción de la raza española? Yo no pierdo la esperanza.. 

Puede la cetosis eliminar el grafeno y la cándida del cuerpo al 100%? Se vienen tiempos reveladores...


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Yo es que soy muy sargento de hierro. Tiempos difíciles crean hombres fuertes.


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Barbieee tenemos que hacer una antología de maléficas de ficción y no tan ficción. Sería nuestra Biblia particular xD


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Focus in está flipando con Atasquete en otro hilo.
> 
> Debe ser curioso leerle por primera vez.
> 
> Yo la primera vez que leí a Atasco fue en el Camino de Santiago. Me desperté como a las 5H, todo el mundo durmiendo. Empezábamos las etapas a las 6H. Pues imaginaros ponerme a leer al empastillao este durmiendo con 50 personas.




Hiciste el Camino empastillaoo?? No sabía, Libertadparatodos... Cuéntanos alguna experiencia!


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Totalmente amore, es la base. Mencanta porque vas de superficial pero eres la más profunda, de todas...


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Ese punto solo lo sabe Dios. Por eso hay que entregarse a la incertidumbre y al dolor, y "no dejarse nada para la vuelta".

Joder, que trascendental estoy hoy, qué asco. No me durará mucho... es que me ha reventado la rueda del coche y estoy en fase duelo.


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

*Te resulta monótona la sección de economía?*

*Cansado de que nieguen con respecto a cualquier suceso la versión oficial?*

Lo siento, no podemos ayudarte. Para todo lo demás, comienzan las noches de Burbuja.

@Focus in @GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 @Topacio @Obiwanchernobil @Sick Sad World @Hielo/Fuego @iat16528 @moromierda @Hombre Blanco Hetero @xilebo @Epsilon69 @atasco @Johnny Mnemonic @Ederne @DorianWilde @escalador @Komanche O_o @Lenina


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te resulta monótona la sección de economía?
> 
> Cansado de que nieguen con respecto a cualquier suceso la versión oficial?*
> 
> ...



Estamos aquí reunidos de nuevo.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hiciste el Camino empastillaoo?? No sabía, Libertadparatodos... Cuéntanos alguna experiencia!



No. Digo que imagínate leer al desgraciao este estando a punto de levantarme para desayunar y andar (cuando empezaba las etapas todavía era de noche).

Casi siempre iba a albergues privados (en los que te intentaban tangar por todo), aunque cuando en un pueblo había uno público con mucha leyenda, acababa en ese.

Uno de eso albergues era una casita.

Había mucha devoción entre los que los regentaban. Muchos de ellos eran matrimonios que vivían con nosotros y se sustentaban sobre economías pequeñas. Me regalaron hasta una botella térmica de agua.

Nunca antes había conocido la caridad cristiana de esa manera.


----------



## Komanche O_o (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te resulta monótona la sección de economía?
> 
> Cansado de que nieguen con respecto a cualquier suceso la versión oficial?*
> 
> ...



SEND NUDES, LOL


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

Jailbreak. Dentro del mejor álbum de Thin Lizzy (de hecho, le da nombre) y el mejor riff de su trayectoria.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

Skee lo. Soñaba con ser más alto, más guapo y más 'baller'.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches, cual es la temática hoy?.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

El príncipe de Bel Air. El coche del prota y sonando O.P.P, de Naughty by nature.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

Que esta sé que os gustaaaaa:


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

Catherine Zeta Jones estaba en su prime en 1998. Uno de sus papeles cumbre fue en La máscara del zorro. Buenas rociadas tuvo que echar el jáster.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

En Trainning day (2001) se puede ver como los psicópatas manejan a su antojo a los débiles de mente (quien la ha visto, sabe de lo que hablo).


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Mar 2022)

Yo no había nacido.

Soy un niño


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Yo no había nacido.
> 
> Soy un niño



Sabía que eras pequenyo, pero no tanto.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sabía que eras pequenyo, pero no tanto.



Pero podemos seguir siendo colegas porque soy mayor de edad.


----------



## moromierda (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Te resulta monótona la sección de economía?
> Cansado de que nieguen con respecto a cualquier suceso la versión oficial?*




Piro sa toudo a ca dísen e mantera, amego...


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (14 Mar 2022)

Yo tuve suerte porque cuando iba al colegio aún no estaba la mierda del feminismo y LGTB


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, cual es la temática hoy?.



No sé, cunde la anarquía Obi.



Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mojar el plátano en el café.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No sé, cunde la anarquía Obi.



Con lo que mola mandar 7 mensajes seguidos muy conexos unos con otros.


----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Joder, qué viejos sois todos aqui...


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (14 Mar 2022)

Jajaj muy FAN de la Quinn


----------



## xilebo (14 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El príncipe de Bel Air. El coche del prota y sonando O.P.P, de Naughty by nature.



Muy bueno eso


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

– Hombre Manolo, cuanto tiempo sin verte, ¿como llevas lo de tu problema?
– Perfecto, lo tengo superado desde que voy al psicólogo
– Así, ¿ya no te orinas en la cama?
– Si, pero ya no me importa


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Dos psicólogos se encuentran en un ascensor al final del día tras una dura jornada de trabajo. 
Uno de ellos va muy cansado, extenuado, en cambio el otro, va contento y relajado. 
El primero le comenta: Oye, no entiendo como puedes estar así después de doce horas de tratar problemas con tus pacientes. 
El otro le contesta asombrado: ¡¡¡No me digas que tú les escuchas!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Joder en mi barrio en el 98 la banda del pegamento ya llevaba años haciendo de lo suyo, y no es el nombre de una banda de música pop.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## melf (15 Mar 2022)

Aunque no venga al caso. Me acaba de contactar la viuda del antiguo presidente de Zimbabwe para ofrecerme 2 millones de dolares    



> _From Mrs. Grace Mugabe,
> Harare Zimbabwe.
> 
> I am sorry if this message comes to you as a surprise, I am Mrs. Grace Mugabe, wife of the late president of Zimbabwe. After the death of my lovely liberator husband, my life has never been the same.
> ...



En serio todavia hay gente que pica en estas cosas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Aunque no venga al caso. Me acaba de contactar la viuda del antiguo presidente de Zimbabwe para ofrecerme 2 millones de dolares
> 
> 
> 
> En serio todavia hay gente que pica en estas cosas?




Veo que era un hombre importante, la realeza mamadou de zimbabwe ni más ni menos...
En mi caso solo contactan los de wakanda.


----------



## melf (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que era un hombre importante, la realeza mamadou de zimbabwe ni más ni menos...
> En mi caso solo contactan los de wakanda.



Soy un tio generoso y te/os dejo su correo *gracemugabe@mailbox.co.za* por si quereis los 2 millones  echarle una mano.


----------



## melf (15 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esa carta es más creíble y verosímil que la plandemia de coronatimo.



Y tanto. Si el circo ha colado 2 años, no deberia sorprenderme que haya quien siga picando en esto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Soy un tio generoso y te/os dejo su correo *gracemugabe@mailbox.co.za* por si quereis los 2 millones  echarle una mano.





Y si es la realeza mamadou de verdad?.

Podrías ser el primer reformista en entrar en una familia real mamadou.

Eso nos podría abrir nuevas puertas, creación de foros mamadous, acabo de registrar el dominio "burbujamamadouinfo", comercio con el pueblo mamadou, intercambios que ni en los Erasmus, ellos no mandan a su mejor ejemplar y nosotros les enviamos a @Epsilon69 

Son todo ventajas.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Mar 2022)

En *Zama (19 de octubre de 202 a.C.)* todo cambió.

El imperio de Cartago, asentado en el norte de África, era uno de los más pujantes de la época. Rápidamente comenzaron su expansión por la península ibérica, destacando el asedio de Cartago Nova.

No sabían ni qué hacer en el Senado de Roma. Una de las mayores polémicas de la época fue la empresa militar de Público Cornelio Escisión "Africanus" que consiguió los apoyos necesarios para la empresa militar con las Legiones Malditas que había en Sicilia.

Cruzaron el Meditérraneo en Trirremes (recodad que todavía estamos en la época del remo) y en Zama dieron una gran lección militar a los Cartagineses, que contaban con la mejor caballería del momento y con muchos elefantes, así como una infantería terrible.

*Sicilia y el Norte de África se irán consolidando como unas de las zonas con más guerras del mundo en toda su historia. Con razón dicen que el mar Mediterráneo es color rojo sangre.*


----------



## Tubiegah (15 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En *Zama (19 de octubre de 202 a.C.)* todo cambió.
> 
> El imperio de Cartago, asentado en el norte de África, era uno de los más pujantes de la época. Rápidamente comenzaron su expansión por la península ibérica, destacando el asedio de Cartago Nova.
> 
> ...



Si Cartago hubiera derrotado a Roma, el mundo sería más mejor


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Mar 2022)

Al final no hubo temática nueva


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tanto el hilo como el háster están completamente agotados y derroídos.
> 
> Tenemos que pasar a la siguiente fase: *LA EUTANASIA
> 
> *



Joder no sabía que las serpientes eran así de rápidas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Joder no sabía que las serpientes eran así de rápidas.




Le.meto.una hostia con la mano abierta a la serpiente ya verás como deja de hacer tonterías y se vuelve vegana.

De que va el hilo hoy chicos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Al final no hubo temática nueva




Desde que el hilo lo llevan los ministros no se ha cambiado la temática, hay que darles caña a @xilebo l @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall y @Epsilon69


----------



## xilebo (15 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Le.meto.una hostia con la mano abierta a la serpiente ya verás como deja de hacer tonterías y se vuelve vegana.
> 
> De que va el hilo hoy chicos?



Tema libre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tema libre




Fan del perro blanco:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Hoy he tenido el gusto de cenar unas bolitas de pollo congeladas de la sirena, acompañadas de un flamante bote de mahonesa calve....


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Pensaba abrir un hilo solo para este vídeo, pero creo que aquí lo sabréis apreciar más        

Bueys os voy hacer el umboxing del moto z...

Pinche tu madre me mando unas grapas!!!!!!!


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy he tenido el gusto de cenar unas bolitas de pollo congeladas de la sirena, acompañadas de un flamante bote de mahonesa calve....



La derroición sin complejos como estilo de vida.

Qué te pasa Obi?


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> La derroición sin complejos como estilo de vida.
> 
> Qué te pasa Obi?



Esta en esos dias que huele las nubes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> La derroición sin complejos como estilo de vida.
> 
> Qué te pasa Obi?




Me pasa la vida  ahora que solo participó en el hilo y no lo llevo yo me me siento libre ahora puedo comer fritanga con salsas.

El vídeo es jodidamente bueno, al segundo le tienen que enviar un Xbox y le mandan un VHS, esto en Latinoamérica debe ser un tragedia si ocurre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Que es chia? Lo pones con el yogur pero eso no se que es.


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)

Alguien que cene normal, como antes de que el NWO nos llenara la cabeza de complejos?

Yo pollo con patatas fritas. Y a las 22:30.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Alguien que cene normal, como antes de que el NWO nos llenara la cabeza de complejos?
> 
> Yo pollo con patatas fritas. Y a las 22:30.



Madre mia, eso para cenar, por el almuerzo mejor no te pregunto q comiste


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia, eso para cenar, por el almuerzo mejor no te pregunto q comiste



Nada... a media mañana una hamburguesa. Es que hago mucho deporte y un trabajo donde soporto bastante presión, no puedo estar a lechuguitas y sojas de mierda que te sedan y aletargan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Nada... a media mañana una hamburguesa. Es que hago mucho deporte y un trabajo donde soporto bastante presión, no puedo estar a lechuguitas y sojas de mierda que te sedan y aletargan.




Si es potente tu cena si   

Recuerdo que en España hasta hace unos años era tradición comer pollo los domingos me parece?


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)

Ajá... Estás jugando con fuego. Le abres las puertas de tu vida al Demonio normal que andes con orfidsles e historias.

No es coña.

Haz sonar esta oración a San Miguel Arcángel, es muy poderosa.


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si es potente tu cena si
> 
> Recuerdo que en España hasta hace unos años era tradición comer pollo los domingos me parece?



Pues no sé. En casa mi madre sí que hacía paella con pollo los domingos, no sé si por tradición o por qué.


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## moromierda (16 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Pero podemos seguir siendo colegas porque soy mayor de edad.



Ta queren percutir il ano, amego.


----------



## escalador (16 Mar 2022)

No sé que tiene esta musica ochentera que me hace sentir una nostalgia muy especial, como si hubiera vivido esa época. Habré vivido los 80 en otra vida? O será porque cuando empecé a salir de fiesta salía con gente mayor que yo y escuchabamos esta música? No lo sé, es extraño.



Creéis en la reencarnación?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Mar 2022)

Estrella Damn crea un anuncio tratoriano sobre el barça y no es capaz de encontrar una tía que no ponga una cara de oler mierda cuando la pagafantean


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Mar 2022)

Cuando la conoces en un Bar







Cuando quedas con ella al salir del trabajo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Irnos y tardíos días gañanes, vamos a reunir a los ministros para realizar y aplicar una serie de cambios en el hilo.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si es potente tu cena si
> 
> Recuerdo que en España hasta hace unos años era tradición comer pollo los domingos me parece?



Todavia sigue eso, al mediodia un domingo un pollo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (16 Mar 2022)

Me voy a prepararme una chuletas de cordero que con tanto hablar de comida me ha entrado hambre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todavia sigue eso, al mediodia un domingo un pollo




Espero que te refieras un pollo asado


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero que te refieras un pollo asado



Claro, un pollo asado, a que pensabas tu que me estaba refiriendo ?


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Y como es ? por curiosidad  obiwan se convierte de hamster en pollo ? jejeje


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Vamos a morir todos esta noche


----------



## El Juani (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vamos a morir todos esta noche



Que sea después de la Champions. Antes no


----------



## atasco (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Claro, un pollo asado, a que pensabas tu que me estaba refiriendo ?



COCAINA!!


----------



## atasco (16 Mar 2022)

TENGO PESADILLAS ULTIMAMENTE


----------



## atasco (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Casi todos los días tengo sueños vívidos que versan sobre el fin del mundo, sobre el Apocalipsis. Que de repente se oscurece el cielo y se pone negro del todo, maremotos, terremotos, invasiones alienígenas, cadáveres mutilados, descuartizados, calcinados, accidentes de tren, de avión.... es horrible.



YO SIEMPRE TENGO QUE SALVAR A ALGUIEN O HUIR DE ALGUN SITIO DONDE SE DONDE ESTAN LOS ENEMIGOS Y TENGO QUE IR EN SILENCIO PARA MATARLO AGOBIA BASTANTE


----------



## atasco (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Casi todos los días tengo sueños vívidos que versan sobre el fin del mundo, sobre el Apocalipsis. Que de repente se oscurece el cielo y se pone negro del todo, maremotos, terremotos, invasiones alienígenas, cadáveres mutilados, descuartizados, calcinados, accidentes de tren, de avión.... es horrible.



TAMBIEN he visto descuartizaciones y tener que huir de algo que me persigue sueñas con algo y notas una mano en el hombro


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Yo estuve en la página 666 de este hilo.


----------



## atasco (16 Mar 2022)

hola que tal estais?


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo estuve en la página 666 de este hilo.



Va a ser que no, lo escribiste justo en el inicio de la pagina 667


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Va a ser que no, lo escribiste justo en el inicio de la pagina 667



Me lo temía mientras escribía....


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

Una cosa:

*La morcilla que viene en la fabada de lata es real? Las miniempanadas congeladas de Lidl son mierda empaquetada?*


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

*Cuanta gente hay viviendo directa o indirectamente del BOE en este país?*


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais?



Hola @atasco 

Hola @Sick Sad World 

Hola @xilebo


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

*Alguien de aquí sale de todas las rotondas desde fuera? No mintáis.*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Alguien de aquí sale de todas las rotondas desde fuera? No mintáis.*



Yo el carril interior ni lo rozo, salvo a altas horas de la madrugada, que voy en estricta línea recta.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo el carril interior ni lo rozo, salvo a altas horas de la madrugada, que voy en estricta línea recta.



Muy bien, y por encima de la rotanda, para recortar camino


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Cuanto atasquismo en un solo GIF.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pregúntale al jáster, que es especialista en comer pura mierda.



Podemos formar una comisión sobre el particular.

Yo creo que si Sanidad fuera un organismo competente, ya habrían precintado la mitad de las grandes superficies.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Perfecto, un salto muy limpio


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Perfecto, un salto muy limpio



Parece una acrobacia de esas del GTA. Había como 50 por toda la ciudad.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

*Consideráis que hace algún bien a los luchadores que algunos tengan apodos como 'El Canelo' o 'El Chocolatito'?*
*
Y a los toreros 'El niño de la capea' o 'Morenito de Maracay'?
*
*TEMA SIRIO, POR FAVOR.*


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El Canelo se fuma un canelo, El chocolatito se lo fuma también y el Potro se mete potro.



Mike Tyson perdió ante Buster Douglas por esnifar y estar de parra todo el día.

Al Potro le pasó lo mismo, pero a lo Paco.

A Pernell Whitaker solamente le ganó Félix Trinidad en el 99 y porque iba puestísimo también. Lo de Chávez no cuenta como derrota, fue un tongo.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aquí tenemos al jáster llorando a moco tendido cuando Benzemá marcó el tercero:



Es una buena forma de pasar los sábados por la noche la tuya: ver vídeos de jásters.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)

"Dum Dum" Pacheco yo creo que es inmejorable.

Salía en una peli de Pajares y Esteso.







"Las balas expansivas han recibido muchos nombres a través de los años. Tal vez el más arraigado en el imaginario popular sea el de «Dum-dum» o «dumdum», que fue un cartucho creado a partir de un antiguo modelo británico producido en el Arsenal de Dum Dum, cerca de Calcuta, India por el Capitán Neville Bertie-Clay "









Bala expansiva - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

*Veíais El Gran Prih de pequenyos?*


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Dum Dum" Pacheco yo creo que es inmejorable.
> 
> Salía en una peli de Pajares y Esteso.
> 
> ...



*James Toney- Michael Nunn (1991)*



Es la última pelea que he visto. Un combatazo.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Veíais El Gran Prih de pequenyos?*



Siii me encantaba, ramontxu estaba en todos los lados


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches reformistas, que temática tenemos esta noche?.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches reformistas, que temática tenemos esta noche?.



No mucho.

Tu tiempo se acaba...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii me encantaba, ramontxu estaba en todos los lados




ROCIADAS ilimitadas con la de la derecha.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches reformistas, que temática tenemos esta noche?.



La elige Liberty


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No mucho.
> 
> Tu tiempo se acaba...




....

Te noto como inquieto últimamente.

Ya sientes el temor, por las noches antes de dormir tienes que mirar debajo de la cama, cuando andas por la calle sientes una punzada en la nuca, cuando estás en el trabajo se te eriza el pelo de los brazos, sientes esos escalofríos???
Soy yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *LAS ESCAPADAS DEL JÁSTER DEL HILO QUE PARIÓ.
> 
> NOS TIENES ABANDONADOS.*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 986576




Ahora vosotros cuatro dirigís el hilo, yo solo soy un mero participante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Joer, ya ando en la cama metido como un anciano    
Creo que este fin de semana ni Rocío ni nada, tengo que recuperar fuerzas.
Me esta repitiendo la butifarra que me acabo de meter.


----------



## xilebo (16 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joer, ya ando en la cama metido como un anciano
> Creo que este fin de semana ni Rocío ni nada, tengo que recuperar fuerzas.
> Me esta repitiendo la butifarra que me acabo de meter.



Pero como te metes eso para cenar ? alma de cantaro


----------



## Cebolleta (16 Mar 2022)

oink, oink, oink


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No me digas por dónde te has metido la butifarra que me emosiono.
> 
> 
> (es broma)
> ...




A veces me gustaría abrazarte, otras lanzarte flechas con fuego...no está mal.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Mar 2022)

@Epsilon69 trabaja para mi.

Sólo comento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ahora en serio, espero que no sea por la ponzoña. La gente emponzoñada está como más aletargada y solo quiere dormir. No te pongas más dosis, por favor.




Mucho trabajo últimamente me temo.

En breve cojo unos días, llevo sin descansar la hostia de días.

Que triste es trabajar, pudiendo estar rociando.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pájaro una más y vas al ignore en cero coma.



@Epsilon69 hará todo lo que yo le diga que haga.

El verdadero partido reformista - y no el falso- ganará.


----------



## Pajarotto (16 Mar 2022)

Hola?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hola?



Desde luego ganas le pones si.
Que tal llevas tus hilos hombre.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Quién fuiste en otra vida, Sicky?


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Casi todos los días tengo sueños vívidos que versan sobre el fin del mundo, sobre el Apocalipsis. Que de repente se oscurece el cielo y se pone negro del todo, maremotos, terremotos, invasiones alienígenas, cadáveres mutilados, descuartizados, calcinados, accidentes de tren, de avión.... es horrible.



Yo de niño tenía sueños premonitorios, básicamente con muertes y desgracias. Hoy me tengo que conformar con que cuando sueño con problemas dentales caída de dientes, problema de encías, etc. (cosa que me obsesiona, por eso no tomo nada con azucar y mantengo una escrupulosísima higiene dental) me pasen cosas malas.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Y a los toreros 'El niño de la capea' o 'Morenito de Maracay'?*
> 
> *TEMA SIRIO, POR FAVOR.*



Me siento feliz de pertenecer a una cultura aún sin colonizar. Palabras y motes que me alegran el alma.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Y esa quien ees? Que curriculum tiene esa tarantulaaa?


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No existe peor pesadilla que aquella en la que se te mueven y/o caen los dientes. Es tan real que cuando te despiertas te tocas los piños.



Tal cual. Miedito me da sacar este tema a estas horas.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Vale, me cuadra. Ahora tengo que ponerme al dia en Historia para saber quién era yo. Sé que pertenecía a la aristocracia y estaba formado en ocultismo y sabiduría hermética, pues he nacido con esas intuiciones innatas. Empezaré repasando la historia de la Madamme Barry para saber cuál de tus amiguit@s era yo.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

La


Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pene momificado de Rasputín. Réplica en fibra de vidrio y poliester. Magnífica pieza. Miembro.
> 
> 
> Dicen que este era el tamaño descomunal del pene de Rasputín. Se trata de una réplica fabricada en los años 80 Mide 20 cm de altura e incluye su caja de madera que mide 30 cm de largo * 20 cm de ancho y 15 cm de altura estando cerrada. Esta pieza tan horrorosa también está disponible para...
> ...



20 cm... Sí Sicky fui yo.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bye Felicia (17 Mar 2022)

Estoy enganchado al juego Persona 4, me encanta este tema.


----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *CIERRE Y A LA CAMA***********************
> 
> Me ha encantado compartir temazos contigo, @escalador... no sabía que te gustaba tanto la electrónica.
> 
> Mañana es jueves, me pillo una de ballantines y continuamos



Igualmente. Aquí seguiremos, crack!


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Muy buena noche de bakaletas, me encanta


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

*Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?*

*Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*

No fuiste el único. Comienzan Las noches de Burbuja.

Invocamos:

@Paquito Jeffers @kokod @Alia del Cuchillo @Behind the Mask @Peter Steele @Chortina de Humo @Chortina Premium @moromierda @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Arturo Bloqueduro @iat16528 @Obiwanchernobil @escalador @Hielo/Fuego @Komanche O_o @Epsilon69 @xilebo @Sick Sad World @Topacio @DorianWilde @Le Passager @PokemonVilnius @EL BRAYAN @Fornicious Jr @Pajarotto @Santolin @masia @THE KING OF SWING @Doppelsöldner


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?
> 
> Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*
> 
> ...



No

No

Ha quedao buena noche


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?
> 
> Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*
> 
> ...



no robaba dinero del monopoly, eso es de ser muy pero que muy cutre  y encima falso


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

La primera de las escenas de la ruleta rusa es la mejor de El Cazador (1978), de Michael Cimino.

Como curiosidad, se trata de una licencia. No se jugaba a la ruleta en la Guerra de Vietnam.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?
> 
> Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*
> 
> ...



No 
No

Mas o menos he vivido como una ameba.

Por que me citas?  estoy perdidisima en este hilo


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> no robaba dinero del monopoly, eso es de ser muy pero que muy cutre  y encima falso



Sí, pero: y lo bien que queda en la entradilla?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, pero: y lo bien que queda en la entradilla?



jajaj, queda guapísimo


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

Al recluta patoso se le piro pero bien la pinza en La Chaqueta Metálica:


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> No
> No
> 
> Mas o menos he vivido como una ameba.
> ...



Tu dejate llevar


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

Forest Gump era de Alabama.



Aunque como cantarán Molly Hatchet en Gator country:

*'**I've been to Alabama, people ain't a whole lot to see;
Skynyrd says it's a real sweet home but it ain't nothing to me.'*


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> No
> No
> 
> Mas o menos he vivido como una ameba.
> ...






xilebo dijo:


> Tu dejate llevar




En cuanto entras, no hay manera de salir. Es comprar un único ticket de ida.


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En cuanto entras, no hay manera de salir. Es comprar un único ticket de ida.



Y el hamster se ha ido pa canaletas a celebrar el pase del barcelona a cuartos de final de la europa league


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el hamster se ha ido pa canaletas a celebrar el pase del barcelona a cuartos de final de la europa league



Pues Benzema se ha quedado no ya solamente como un buen asistente de Ronaldo (en los viejos tiempos), sino como un goleador.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (17 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tu dejate llevar



Me lleva Morfeo...a nada de doblar el pico estoy 
Pero saludetes, nunca me habian citao en un hilo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Mar 2022)

Para qué robarlo teniendo mi propia impresora


----------



## EL BRAYAN (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?
> 
> Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*
> 
> ...



Sí.Nos estábamos tomando unos pelotazos durante la partida y los demás jugadores llevaban un pedo importante ,así que aproveché la circunstancia para hacerme con un pequeño imperio inmobiliario y una fortuna en mortadelos.
“Lo siento mucho.Me he equivocado. No volverá a ocurrir”.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Mar 2022)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Sí.Nos estábamos tomando unos pelotazos durante la partida y los demás jugadores llevaban un pedo importante ,así que aproveché la circunstancia para hacerme con un pequeño imperio inmobiliario y una fortuna en mortadelos.
> “Lo siento mucho.Me he equivocado. No volverá a ocurrir”.



Eh, pues parecía una gilipollez, pero la entradilla ha dado tema.

@Hielo/Fuego


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Eh, pues parecía una gilipollez, pero la entradilla ha dado tema eh.
> 
> @Hielo/Fuego



es que cuando se habla de dinero , aunque sea falso, la cosa siempreeeee se desmadra


----------



## moromierda (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?



Yo da piqueño mascapé con un sirco, amego.

¡Piro ma pellaron e tuvi ca divolverlo!


----------



## masia (17 Mar 2022)

@Libertyforall Que coño me citas en un hilo de un nini "cuevadoritero", que no da palo al agua, y vive aquí 24/7 y tengo "congelado"????
Si es que............................................


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Mar 2022)

Venga, para que no tengáis que robar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches, me presento, me llamo obiwanchernobil, azote de @Pajarotto , forero revelación y filántropo a la par que humilde, por no contar mi vicepresidencia en el partido reformista.

¿Cuál es la temática está noche?.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Al recluta patoso se le piro pero bien la pinza en La Chaqueta Metálica:




Que escena tan soberbia, como te hacía sentir incomodo el cabron de kubrick.
La iluminación es una animalada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

Voy a cambiar el título a peores programas de TV de telecirco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

Cambiado:

Alguno de los peores programas que recuerdo de los 90:

Si había alguien que sabía aprovecharse del dolor ajeno de los demás, ese era el paco Lobatón.

El programa era habitualmente interrumpido por llamadas de frikis que milagrosamente esa noche veían una foto y resolvían una desaparición en directo...
El programa nunca resolvió ninguna desaparición.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

se me ha ido y he metido TVE, da igual.


----------



## xilebo (17 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, me presento, me llamo obiwanchernobil, azote de @Pajarotto , forero revelación y filántropo a la par que humilde, por no contar mi vicepresidencia en el partido reformista.
> 
> ¿Cuál es la temática está noche?.



Te ha faltado decir soy alcoholico, hola Obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

Jesús Gil y sus fulanas en el jacuzzi, todo un clásico:


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jesús Gil y sus fulanas en el jacuzzi, todo un clásico:



Ahora!!!

Ataquemosle entre todos, plox!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

El precursor de toda la mierda que nos llovió después....
Yo lo veía.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahora!!!
> 
> Ataquemosle entre todos, plox!!




Si te portas bien puede que te acepté, no como uno de mis ministros pero tal vez en alguna concejalía, te ofrecería el puesto de mascota del partido pero ese ya lo tiene como bien sabes @SNB Superstar desde que le pillamos siendo un agente doble a tus servicios.

Es mi última oferta, si la rechazas, tendrás que afrontar la guerra civil del foro que se aproxima solo o buscarte aliados entre lo más bajo de la guardería...ya sabes a quien me refiero, al menos se inteligente y haz como @Tails que se dio cuenta rápido de sus errores y se compró una Xbox series con Game pass.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (17 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?
> 
> Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*
> 
> ...



Sí, luego en las tiendas me ponían pegas para comprar cosas.


----------



## Suprimo (17 Mar 2022)

Gitanos + Manolo Escobar + Futbol, tomac nota betillas que me voy al sobre


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Las series de Telemierda daban cancer de SIDA


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Gitanos + Manolo Escobar + Futbol, tomac nota betillas que me voy al sobre



No te quedas a ver a nadal en indian wells ?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No te quedas a ver a nadal en indian wells ?



En eso estoy, pero te quedas a esto, luego que si pongo el prime y luego que si me meto en veteranos a ver como el perro postea fotos de rabocs no homoc y no te vas a la cama


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> En eso estoy, pero te quedas a esto, luego que si pongo el prime y luego que si me meto en veteranos a ver como el perro postea fotos de rabocs no homoc y no te vas a la cama



Bueno la noche es joven


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno la noche es joven



Pues un 6-0 en el Tie Break y esto no dvra más de dos secs


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

El chirincirco de lo 90


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Cuanta denigrancia junta    

El abuelo senil.
El Aragón dando matices cual Robert de Niro.
La lidia Bosch antes de la denuncias falsas.

El Chechu que en un capítulo casi le meten en la cárcel por querer jugar a la play.

El abuelo que quería rociar a la chacha que era una cansina.

Menudo montón de mierda 

Luego el cabron va y se monta la sexta.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuanta denigrancia junta
> 
> El abuelo senil.
> El Aragón dando matices cual Robert de Niro.
> ...



Creo recordar que medico de familia se emitia los martes por la noche en telecinco y tuvo audiencias tremendas tv, como han cambiado los tiempos, ahora los martes hay champions


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Las series españolas luchaban por el premio a la denigrancia, está siempre fue una clara favorita, Alfredo Landa acompañado de la gran estrella femenina española con la que nos daban el coñazo día y noche una tal lidia Bosch nos hacían recordar porque nunca veíamos series españolas.


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Mientras unos perdían su valiosa vidac viendo telemierda otros ahí estabamos con marcianitos, esos marcianitos hoy en día mueven más mortadelos que todas las industrias del entretenimiento juntas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Las marcas pagando millonadas por meter sus productos en la puta cocina de los Martín

Era una puta teletienda disfrazada de serie


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las series españolas luchaban por el premio a la denigrancia, está siempre fue una clara favorita, Alfredo Landa acompañado de la gran estrella femenina española con la que nos daban el coñazo día y noche una tal lidia Bosch nos hacían recordar porque nunca veíamos series españolas.



De esas hay unas cuantas en esa epoca, tenias q haber añadido antena 3


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Sii joder sii!!! La denigrancia televisiva española continuaba con la serie "quién da la vez" , José Sacristán era un mendigo cojo, que era contratado como carretillero cojo, después montaría su primer puesto en el mercado llevado por un cojo, para finalizar la serie comprando todos los mercados de España para que sean dirigidos por un cojo.
La serie por supuesto giraba en torno a porque José Sacristán se quedaba cojo, y si, habéis adivinado bien, nuestra lidia Bosch también protagonizaba esta serie...


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Para llegar al nivel *Jorge Sanz* todavía queda, porque sí, se llama así el máximo nivel, *Jorge Sanz*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De esas hay unas cuantas en esa epoca, tenias q haber añadido antena 3




Hostia está era casposa tambien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Joder, había que ir puestisimo para ver esta mierda.

Creo que a @Epsilon69 esta serie le gustaba mucho.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Para llegar al nivel *Jorge Sanz* todavía queda, porque sí, se llama así el máximo nivel, *Jorge Sanz*




Que cojones acabo de ver de una puta nave extraterrestre


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Jajajajajaj, pues ponga las suyas señorita Sick


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones acabo de ver de una puta nave extraterrestre











El inquilino (Serie de TV) (2004)


Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (2004). 13 episodios. En Madrid, un extraterreste no consigue encontrar la nave en la que llegó a la Tierra y se halla en una situación desesperada. Su constitución alienígena no le ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Echo mvcho de menos que la gente en la FA tire sarcasmo, podrían salir unas reviews de pitufa


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones acabo de ver de una puta nave extraterrestre



Calla coño, que esa serie la llegue yo ver entera jajajajajaj tenia su punto de risa y comedia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Sufrid sin final!!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Calla coño, que esa serie la llegue yo ver entera jajajajajaj tenia su punto de risa y comedia



No hay cojones a que confieses lo que has llegado a deglutir


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El inquilino (Serie de TV) (2004)
> 
> 
> Género: Serie de TV | Sinopsis: Serie de TV (2004). 13 episodios. En Madrid, un extraterreste no consigue encontrar la nave en la que llegó a la Tierra y se halla en una situación desesperada. Su constitución alienígena no le ...
> ...



Pues años mas tarde en USA sacaron una serie parecida a esa española de telecinco


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Telemierda siempre ha sido una demigrancia constante


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> No hay cojones a que confieses lo que has llegado a deglutir



Te ha faltado añadir esta, seguro que obiwan hizo una rociada a veva


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues años mas tarde en USA sacaron una serie parecida a esa española de telecinco



Sí, sí, parecidísima


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

Antonio Resines y Jorge Sanz juntos ¿qué pvede salir mal?


----------



## Suprimo (18 Mar 2022)

A las 11 en casa, repiten Antonio Resines y Ana Obregón


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Pues en esa tmb aparecia Nuria Roca


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

La virgen santa cabrones pero cuánta cantidad de denigrancia habéis visto?.

La de Sanz extraterrestre, la de la fulana que cuida a los crios durante el día y por la noche hace stripteases, los vecinos progres que rocian....joder menuda tela


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Telemierda siempre ha sido una demigrancia constante


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Lola Marceli y la Salamanca, buen comienzo


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



Hostia contacto con tacto con bertin osborne super joven, eso no lo llegue a ver yo  min 4 el gatillazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>




Joder el de furor le conocía, pero ese del Bertín Osborne nunca lo he visto, supongo que iba de ROCIADAS y tal.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Nuria Gago



Para los que tienen problemas con el catalán siempre la pueden ver en panchito en Amazon Prime


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el de furor le conocía, pero ese del Bertín Osborne nunca lo he visto, supongo que iba de ROCIADAS y tal.



Me parece que ya iban rociadas de casa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder el de furor le conocía, pero ese del Bertín Osborne nunca lo he visto, supongo que iba de ROCIADAS y tal.



Era como viva los novios pero con Bertín tajao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Madre mía los americanos vendiendo su película    

Ni un mamadou fumando crak.

Ningún obeso comiendo hamburguesas.

Todos sonriendo con sus tablas de surf dispuestos a rociar


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

La primera vez que la dieron piensas en si te follas a Brenda a Kelly

Cuando la repusieron ya pensabas que hacía la madre de los gemelos con el puto calvo jew


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Melrose Place



Aquí igual, empezabas queriéndote follar a Allison y con los años, tu crush pasaba a ser Amanda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Joder volviendo a la Brenda, ( yo también rociaba con ella), la "traductora" esa, que es la Charo de la limpieza no me jodas como traduce, no entiendes inglés y no habla español.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Melrose Place
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí igual, empezabas queriéndote follar a Allison y con los años, tu crush pasaba a ser Amanda




"Rociamanda" la llamábamos en nuestro grupo de amigos.

No sabía que salía Jhony Cage de mortal kombat
Esta mierda iba de unos ricos que vivían en apartamentos o algo así, y como , rociaban todos con todos.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

El tema es que las tías de los 90 a pesar de que también llevaban kilos de maquillaje, parecían tías y además la premisa era que siempre hubiera un par de buenorras donde elegir

Ahora, parecen todas muñecas hinchables, eso si no vienen con sorpresa o empezamos con la diversidad


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

Lo de 2020 era NWO, intentando aniquilar nuestra infancia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El tema es que las tías de los 90 a pesar de que también llevaban kilos de maquillaje, parecían tías y además la premisa es que siempre hubiera un par de buenorras donde elegir
> 
> Ahora, parecen todas muñecas hinchables, eso si no vienen con sorpresa o empezamos con la diversidad




El tema es que el modelo actual es tías con rasgos masculinos, entre los morros, que los pómulos se los liman y se ponen 15 kilos de más en el culo, debe ser que el prototipo físico de mujer ha cambiado o algo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de 2020 era NWO, intentando aniquilar nuestra infancia



ROCIADAS a la de showgirls ilimitadas.


----------



## moromierda (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, me presento, me llamo obiwanchernobil, azote de @Pajarotto , forero revelación y filántropo a la par que humilde, por no contar mi vicepresidencia en el partido reformista.
> ¿Cuál es la temática está noche?.



Pollas, amego. Pollas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)

El problema es que esto es clavado a Lola Índigo




Y viene con más sorpresa que @Sick Sad World


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Os estáis dejando las grandes series mamadous:

El show del rociador, por lo visto para salir en sus series tenías que demostrar tu pericia
rociando, llegó a rociar a más de 200 actrices


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (18 Mar 2022)

Buenos días, gañanes!!

Creo que ha habido gente que me ha dejado de seguir desde que tomé un viraje más de caxondeo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días, gañanes!!
> 
> Creo que ha habido gente que me ha dejado de seguir desde que tomé un viraje más de caxondeo.



Buenos días gañanes.
que madrugador, que te pasa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Ya está cambiada la temática a petición popular por MP, disfruten de ella durante el día de hoy.

Por supuesto las mujeres que postean en el foro pueden poner su top 5 masculino.


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lo de 2020 era NWO, intentando aniquilar nuestra infancia



Calla, que la vi la de 2020 menuda aberracion que hicieron comparada a la antigua, se cargaron todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Acaban de desaparecer 7 páginas del hilo?

Ministros, que ha pasado?

Reunión urgente @xilebo @Sick Sad World @Libertyforall @Epsilon69 
Están atacando el hilo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

*Se borran páginas y se descolocan mensajes desde hace un rato, desaparecen paginas y se descolocan mensajes....
estamos sufriendo un ataque en el hilo!!!!*


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con Teta-5 comenzó la televisión basura. Pero como las hamburguesas del Burger King, ¡¡qué ricas están!!
> 
> *1) Ay, qué calor
> 
> ...




Y el estais todosss invitaooo a Marbeillaaa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Nos atacan el hilo!!!!!


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peter Steele (18 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Robabas dinero falso del Monopoly?*
> 
> *Ya desde pequenyo comenzaste a desarrollar media sonrisita picarona?*
> 
> ...



Nunca me gustó el Monopoly, era más del Enredos con mis vecinas Susana y Maria del Mar que eran dos hermanas muy sensis y mayores que yo, lo que me permitía enroscarme inocentemente por sus recovecos y si, se me ponía la media sonrisita picarona.
Ahora querría volver a experimentar esa sensación pero ya no tengo vecinas ni soy un ruborizado infante,
amén del miedo a tirarme un pedo en un lance del juego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Joder ya van 20 páginas borradas del hilo!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Estoy esperando a una persona.

Me siento en una terraza y me pido una coca cola, solo estoy yo en la terraza, parece un lugar un poco alternativo...
Me trae la Cocacola y el hijo de la grandísima fruta me pone de aperitivo gominolas y las putas galletas saladas con forma de pez

Estamos perdidos como nación.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Asín no se puede postear nada. Me boi a la kama.
> 
> Hexpero que manyana sarregle todo.
> 
> Vesos y havrazos.




Esta desapareciendo toda la actividad nuestra en los hilos desde las 6 de la tarde....


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy esperando a una persona.
> 
> Me siento en una terraza y me pido una coca cola, solo estoy yo en la terraza, parece un lugar un poco alternativo...
> Me trae la Cocacola y el hijo de la grandísima fruta me pone de aperitivo gominolas y las putas galletas saladas con forma de pez
> ...



Te ha puesto lo que nadie quiere a ti


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te ha puesto lo que nadie quiere a ti




Que va, se acaban de sentar unas francesas y les ha puesto también gominolas de esas de mierda.

Ya podía poner unos chorizos o boquerones el desgraciado este.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Está siendo un ataque en pinza por el comando de @Pajarotto !!!!

Ministros rápido al búnker!!!!!!!

Somos el objetivo del foro!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que va, se acaban de sentar unas francesas y les ha puesto también gominolas de esas de mierda.
> 
> Ya podía poner unos chorizos o boquerones el desgraciado este.



Pues si jajajajajaja o unas croquetas caseras  el mejor sitio de tapas de España es granada, con una cerveza te dan una pedazo de tapa que ya con eso almuerzas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Los primeros ministros ya han caído tras el primer ataque del comando!!!!

Rápido!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Está siendo una masacre!!!!!!

Hemos perdido a 5 ministros ya!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Aguantado el ataque!!!!!!!
Somos reformistas!!!! Venceremos!!!!!

Debemos luchar por los reformistas que nos han dejado!!!!!
Luchad compañeros!!!!?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy esperando a una persona.
> 
> Me siento en una terraza y me pido una coca cola, solo estoy yo en la terraza, parece un lugar un poco alternativo...
> Me trae la Cocacola y el hijo de la grandísima fruta me pone de aperitivo gominolas y las putas galletas saladas con forma de pez
> ...



Tenías que haber hecho esto:


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Mar 2022)

Yo tengo este orden de preferencia:

Supermercado
Tienda de alimentación
Bar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Yo no soy amigo de bares, pero estaba esperando a una amiga y no era plan de comprarme una lata de Coca-Cola y unos Doritos para irme al banco de un parque.

Desde mis historias en el bar de la Araceli ya no piso un bar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Debemos aguantar hasta las 24:00h.
Hemos enviado un escuadrón de reconocimiento hacia territorio @Pajarotto 
Nos confirman el ataque, el ataque terminará a las 24:00h, resistid!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Rapido @Sick Sad World debemos rociar los dos, es por el bien del partido,!!! Alguien debe sobrevivir a este ataque y hacer que el partido no se extinga!!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si jajajajajaja o unas croquetas caseras  el mejor sitio de tapas de España es granada, con una cerveza te dan una pedazo de tapa que ya con eso almuerzas



Doy fe. Me acuerdo de una vez que por un cañón de cerveza pedazo de bocata de carne guisada. Muy bestia, buena ciudad para ser universitario muerto de hambre...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Se confirma el foro ha vuelto a la normalidad pero este hilo sigue recibiendo ataques!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ************COMIENZAN LAS NOCHES DE VIERNES EN BARBUJA********************




Joder que pronto empiezas hoy, no me seas guartrapa y realiza la invocación hombre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Aguantado reformistas!!!!!!!
No podrán con nosotros!!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Mucho me reí con aquello  ...no sé donde andará el capítulo, pero era algo de reunir gente para bailar. Y el siniestrillo este (primero por la derecha) bailaba fumando, un paso a un lado, una calada al otro...joder, que risas. Todos le decían que no, menos este que decía que sí por llevarle la contraria a todo el mundo...que bueno.

Ha quedado muy inconexo, pero el que haya visto el capítulo me entenderá...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Te has creído alguna vez que xilebo es este?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 989563
> 
> ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Helo aquí...



...BRV-TAL...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Mar 2022)

Bueno vamos allá con la temática del hilo:

Esta señora era una gran actricz...


----------



## Peter Steele (19 Mar 2022)

Buena madrugada de viernes


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

No sé como he conseguido llegar hasta aquí sin ver este vídeo cada día. 

A Favoritos!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Sí, es un poco rollo, con muchas etiquetas un poco raras.
Básicamente, es el punk con sintetizadores (after-punk en su momento, y ahora post-punk), y recuperando un poco el glam también. Es que es un mundillo en si mismo.
Hay cosas barrocas, como esto:



...y otras que, bueno...caen ahí.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Me voy a tomar otra cerveza antes de irme a dormir sólo por esta vez...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Una de Gabinete:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Seamos honestos: a todos nos gusta vestirnos de negro riguroso alguna vez.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

En los primeros tiempos de internet, con aquellas listas de correo que había, alguna vez hablé con gente muy interesante. A mi me gustaba mucho de chaval, y no se pierde (o reniegas de ello). Luego me he abierto mucho más a todo tipo de música, pero yo me reí mucho con el siniestrismo. 

El poso quedó ahí, es como volver a un lugar que conoces bien...

"Al salir de allí, a mi alrededor, sólo veo...soledad..."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

MEGABITCH


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Lo curioso es que, y esto lo leí aquí en Burbuja, lo que siguió de forma natural fue el shoegaze. Lo que leí aquí es que lo siguiente a The Cure era Slowdive...luego lo piensas y más allá de que te gusten ambos, hay algo ahí, un ethos de atmósfera y melancolía...en fin, es música...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Hay por ahí un gif de las tetas de Wynona en Drácula muy, muy brutal


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Y tanto:


----------



## Topacio (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

El algoritmo es implacable...al final va a ser una forma nueva de escuchar música. Los discos perderán protagonismo y lo ganará la música en vivo, si dejan respirar a los pequeños locales, claro.


----------



## atasco (19 Mar 2022)

joder estais mal de la chola


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Siouxsie siempre será Siouxsie...


----------



## Peter Steele (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Uff, con el ordenador llega un momento en el que levantarte a poner el cd...lo buscas en youtube y ya está ahí casi todo. La calidad no es la misma, pero la pereza...
Yo a conciertos de grupos voy a muy pocos, pero a ver jams de gente amateur sí me gusta. Te tomas algo con los amigos, al final todo el mundo toca algo...es un ambiente sanote.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


>



Que buen rollete hay en este concierto:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

El primero que salió empitonado, por lo visto. Él cuenta que no entendía los desnudos masculinos así, sin más. hay alguna entrevista graciosa en la que lo cuenta...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Sencillísima de tocar, te lo pasas muy bien en tu habitación. Los vecinos no tanto...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Si tuviese dinero, haría una serie de 3 ó 4 capítulos de la historia de Parálisis Permanente, haciendo un recorrido por la época, los grupos, el ambiente...creo que saldría algo muy decente. Hay un documental, pero no lo he visto. Hay una historia ahí que contar...

El título sería, evidentemente, "Autosuficiencia".

Ojalá alguien se anime con todo esto de Netflix y demás...o no.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)

Yo en cambio siempre los encontré más del lado del Metal, que cosa...si hubiesen hecho más medios tiempos atmosféricos igual les hubiera prestado más atención.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

Respecto al tema del hoy

Posiblemente gran parte de las 5 más rociables están en este vídeo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

Rociables 2022

Ester Expósito



Úrsula Corberó







Ana de Armas







Amaia Salamanca







Elsa Pataky







Sara Gómez


----------



## atasco (19 Mar 2022)

HOLA QUE TAL ESTAIS AQUI?


----------



## melf (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy esperando a una persona.
> 
> Me siento en una terraza y me pido una coca cola, solo estoy yo en la terraza, parece un lugar un poco alternativo...
> Me trae la Cocacola y el hijo de la grandísima fruta me pone de aperitivo gominolas y las putas galletas saladas con forma de pez
> ...



Habia un garito al que iba hace años solo por las gominolas que ponian de aperitivo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> HOLA QUE TAL ESTAIS AQUI?



Yo estoy cagando los callos con garbanzos y guindillas que me apreté ayer para comer.
Picaban al entrar y vive Dios que están picando al salir


----------



## melf (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Comunicado oficial del partido reformista:


Vicepresidentes, ministros, juventudes y simpatizantes del partido reformista, como ya sabéis ayer fuimos atacados.

Desde las 7 de la tarde hasta las 12 de la noche, el contenido de los hilos reformistas fue eliminado.

Fue un primer ataque en pinza realizado por el enemigo.

Nuestros mensajes se borraban o descolocan en los hilos, lo que en un principio parecía afectar a todo el foro pronto nos dimos cuenta que solo nos afectaba a los hilos con participación reformista.

Así es, nos estaban cazando uno a uno, a las 10 de la noche el servicio de inteligencia reformista me avisó del ataque.

Ayer cayeron muchos reformistas, ministros que jamás volveremos a ver, buenas personas, padres de familia, personas honradas, pero esto no quedará así, honraremos su memoria dando a conocer a los atacantes.

Tras el cese de los ataques, aquellos que sobrevivimos realizamos una reunión ministerial de emergencia, en la que tratamos las nuevas reformas a realizar así como los nuevos protocolos en caso de ataque.


Todo hacia pensar que se trataba de un ataque orquestado por el grupo terrorista @Pajarotto que como ya sabéis ha intentado desestabilizarnos en varias ocasiones.

Pero tras un intercambio de información y el uso de la diplomacia unido a las investigaciones pertinentes, el implicado parece que no es el autor material del ataque.


Seguiremos informando.

Larga vida a los reformistas!!!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

*El 17 de mayo de 1509 se produjo una de las mayores gestas de la recién formada infantería española, bajo la dirección de Francisco Jiménez de Cisneros, la toma de Orán.*

Esta fuerza ya se probó en Italia, en las Campañas de El Gran Capitán. Las victorias fueron aplastantes, pero todavía quedaba mucho perfeccionamiento por implantar hasta convertirse en los vencedores en Francia, concretamente de San Quintín, que fue un asedio, y Gravelinas al año siguiente, que fue a campo abierto. El mayor doblete de toda la historia de España.

La conquista de Orán supuso uno de los grandes acontecimientos de la década. Se tomó una de las ciudades mejor posicionadas de todo el norte de África y se probaron las tácticas de una infantería recién afianzada (aunque todavía no se la denominara Tercios).


*La siguiente grande fue la de Túnez, en 1535, en la que participaron los más prestigiosos militares de la época como Hernán Cortés y Francisco Álvarez de Todo, el III duque de Alba.*

Hay que recordar que en el s. XVI:

Posesiones en el norte de África= Prosperidad.

-----------


*El 1 de enero de 1860 se escribió una página gloriosa para el ejército español. Victoria en Castillejos, norte de Marruecos, próxima a Melilla.*

Se trató de la primera gran victoria de las Armas Españolas en las guerras de Marruecos. Iban encabezadas por Juan Prim y contaban con una gran caballería.

Todo lo anterior (desde el desembarco en suelo africano hasta esta jornada) fueron algunas escaramuzas y la toma de algún enclave aislado. Además, en esta batalla se tomó el primer estandarte marroquí.

Esta victoria daría, así mismo, un gran prestigio a los ejércitos nacionales y a la recién comenzada campaña. Todos los signos políticos de la época a una.

Grandísima manera de comenzar el año.


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comunicado oficial del partido reformista:
> 
> 
> Vicepresidentes, ministros, juventudes y simpatizantes del partido reformista, como ya sabéis ayer fuimos atacados.
> ...



Buenos dias ! madre mia, falto una noche y casi se cae el partido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! madre mia, falto una noche y casi se cae el partido




Ministro @xilebo pensábamos que habías caído tu también, hemos perdido muchos efectivos esta noche, menos mal que teníamos los protocolos de emergencia.


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ministro @xilebo pensábamos que habías caído tu también, hemos perdido muchos efectivos esta noche, menos mal que teníamos los protocolos de emergencia.



Menos mal siii, gracias a los protocolos: menos mal que viernes y sabado noche salgo de fiesta, asi no me pilla nada  

Y se sabe quienes han caido en combate ?


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>








El hilo de los NOCTURNOS, volvemos después del mundial A PARTIR DE LAS 22:30H


Skee lo. Soñaba con ser más alto, más guapo y más 'baller'.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

Homenaje a Casino. Me he picao @Epsilon69


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué ganas de fumarme un porro, jajaja.....



SESIÓN MÍTICA.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

@Sick Sad World


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***************COMENCEN ELS DISSABTES EN BARBUJA**************************



Qué bonito era antes todo!!!! Y ella una preciosidad.


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué ganas de fumarme un porro, jajaja.....



Que rule, que rule


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hemos vivido la alegría de la libertad. Se ciernen sobre nosotros tiempos oscuros, muy oscuros.
> 
> Solo lo siento por mi sobrina y por los otros niños pequeños. No se merecen lo que se nos viene encima.



Le vamos a dejar un mundo muy limpito en todo despues de pasar una pandemia, una filomena, una guerra, un volcan, sequia, una kalima....no le van quedar nada


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Homenaje a Casino. Me he picao @Epsilon69



Mi favorita de Nas, sin ser muy fan del rap.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Mi favorita de Nas, sin ser muy fan del rap.



A mí la base de esa me parece una mierda.

Escucha esta:


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, dejamos a los negros atrás que ya huele demasiado a cuero y a porro.



Hasta la próxima sesión.


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A mí la base de esa me parece una mierda.
> 
> Escucha esta:



Y esta base qué te parece???????


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Mar 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> Y esta base qué te parece???????



No está mal.

Esta sí que es Gangsta Gangsta:


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, dejamos a los negros atrás que ya huele demasiado a cuero y a porro.



Muy buena esa, si señor


----------



## juantxxxo (19 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No está mal.



Encuentra las diferencias con esta


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Y de bimba  

Anoche en un pub que sali, pusieron esta cancion y me recordo buenos tiempos


----------



## xilebo (19 Mar 2022)

Creo que ultimamente mas lo segundo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Que te ha pasado en el hilo del Barcelona pequeño @Epsilon69 ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

Un nuevo gamboa anda suelto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Mar 2022)

Conviértete en Pro

Coge una imagen como esta:




Y un vídeo como este



https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/FOOpRaCWYAs65p9.mp4



Vamos a Create stunning product mockups easily and online - Smartmockups y nos registramos

Le damos a custom

Y sólo hay que escoger la imagen del marcador y poner el "your design here" en su sitio

Darle a "save and quit"

Escoger el diseño y subir el vídeo pulsando en "Upload from"




Y vualá, este es el resultado:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches, está.os contando quienes han sobrevivido y quiénes no al ataque.

Por favor los que han sobrevivido levantad la mano que os veamos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Buenos siguiendo la temática del hilo, está siempre.me pareció un producto nacional rociable.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Que pasa hoy con los nocturnos?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que pasa hoy con los nocturnos?




No sabes que ayer sufrimos un ataque en el hilo?.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Joder con gracia 

Van las tías de marcha vestidas como si fueran de una colla escursionista

Hace tiempo que no veo ninguna guarri estilo instagram o tiktok 

A ver si @Sick Sad World nos saca de dudas, porque parece que las tías se arreglen para grabar vídeos en su casa y luego salen a la calle hechas unas pordioseras


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sabes que ayer sufrimos un ataque en el hilo?.



Pues yo estuve de madrugada y no noté nada


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Voy a seguir con el paseo


----------



## moromierda (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy esperando a una persona.
> Me siento en una terraza y me pido una coca cola, solo estoy yo en la terraza, *parece un lugar un poco alternativo*...
> Me trae la Cocacola y el hijo de la grandísima fruta me pone de aperitivo gominolas y las putas galletas saladas con forma de pez
> Estamos perdidos como nación.
> ...



Minos mal ca no ti reberon a cartira, amego...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Dulceida 
Bolli 
Andrea Compton 
Verdelis 

Joder, si me cae mal hasta mi prima Marta Soriano la de don Benito


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

EL XOKAS









Corazón - Pilladón a el XOKITAS se hacia cuentas fake para insultar en TWITTER


@Pajarotto @pizpi y gostosa @Actor Secundario Bob Encima se hacia pasar por TIA jaja Brutal el dramita montado ahora mismito




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Bueno me voy al sobre que ya es hora


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Mar 2022)

*Es dejar propina o no el debate popular más importante del mundo?*

Tarantino dedicó toda una intro al particular. Se dió a conocer con Reservoir Dogs y, la primera escena va de unos criminales discutiendo sobre la asunto.

Cada cultura tiene una percepción distinta sobre lo que supone dejar esa ayuda a los camareros. En Estados Unidos hasta ganan más por esa vía que por el sueldo.

Hablando con amigos, hay los que son muy talibanes de dejar propina y afirman que:

_"No dejar propina es menospreciar al que te atendió. Subcomunica que te ha parecido una puta mierda el servicio y la comida."_

Este conocido, realmente es uno de esos amigos de paso. Siempre tenía que ser el centro de atención. Siempre nos colaba sus mierdas, pero se despachaba tus problemas en seguida.

Yo considero que es una cuestión bastante irrelevante. Si me ha parecido el servicio espectacular, dejo la propina; Si ha sido algo bueno, aunque justo, casi nunca. No la dejo. Además que siempre que la doy, es cuando pago en efectivo. Lo que no voy a hacer es complicarme dejándola cuando pago con tarjeta, que tardó más en explicarlo que otra cosa.

*En fin. Debate popular como decía y, quizá, de gente que no sabe hablar de otra cosa.*


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Mar 2022)

Ha tenido que ser un:



muy gordo para muchos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Bueno me voy al sobre que ya es hora




Buenos días gañan, ya a s estado rociando en tu quedadas de soltero


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***********************AHORA EN DIRECTO*********************



Cuando quieras hacemos más sesiones.

MP o citar al tito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye, estoy releyendo los mensajes que vomité en el hilo del farsa y creo que me dio un atajcazo o algo en las meninges que creo que los voy a borrar. ¿Tú qué opinas?




Tampoco veo problema, tú haz lo que creas, si piensas que son demasiado excesivos borralos, si no lo cres déjalos.

Yo teniendo en cuenta de que va este foro no me habría ofendido, no obstante entiendo que si hay gente de Catalunya si se puedan ofender     
El que lo decides eres tú.

Pero si, te vi realizar un rápido ataque en masa, atacantes por el perímetro y parece que hizo efecti


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que monada obiwan



La producción de cuyes es una idea de negocio que posee grandes oportunidades.

El consumo de carne de cuy ha ido en aumento en los últimos años, en donde se han generado nuevos espacios de comercialización directa como mercados, restaurants e incluso en el sector del retail (supermercados) la presencia de este producto ha ido creciendo. Es muy importante aplicar en el manejo de la crianza de cuyes, el tema de los costos, debido a que permite hacer un mejor seguimiento del desarrollo del negocio.

Todos los profesionales, criadores y personas interesadas en esta crianza están invitadas a participar de esta capacitación .









Crianza de Cuyes - Grandezitos.Online | Hotmart


Un espacio online para que lo aprendas todo sobre Animales y Plantas




go.hotmart.com





@Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Pedidme un mockup

Futbolistas con camisetas personalizadas, marquesinas de la calle con publicidad loca,...

Necesito practicar mis skills


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peter Steele (20 Mar 2022)

Buena tarde de domingo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

El problema es que los putos indios te hunden en la miseria

Se te quitan las ganas de aprender y practicar en cosas de diseño en cuanto ves los precios de la competencia





Ellos no tienen IVA, tú si la plataforma detecta que trabajas desde España le suma el 21% IVA al precio que le pongas al servicio. Por lo que para igualar el precio de un indio tus tarifas tienen que ser un 21% más baratas, réstale el 20% de comisión de Fiverr y luego si el banco te hace alguna jodienda con el tipo de cambio. Y qué te queda?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Mar 2022)

Vaya puto fail



https://i.4cdn.org/pol/1647783637880.webm



Mirad el vídeo antes de que 4chan lo archive


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Buenos, siguienso la temática del hilo, voy a aportar una jaca, es una de última generación:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Otra gran intérprete patria:


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Si  casi me acabo de levantar, que dolor de cabeza, me pase con las copas 


Durante la noche me transformo 



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañan, ya a s estado rociando en tu quedadas de soltero



No me puedo quejar de como fue la noche


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (20 Mar 2022)

*Savia- Insensible.*

Rock made in Pacoland.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Mar 2022)

No está mal está canción de *Panic at the Disco.*


----------



## 2B-san (20 Mar 2022)

Hoy TOP5 VIOLACIONES DEL BARÇA AL MADRID @Obiwanchernobil ??


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Bueno sali ayer con unos amigos por el norte de madrid, a un sitio nuevo que no conocia en un restaurante pub muy pijo y chicas guapas. Buena musica, bailes y estuvimos hasta las 2 de la noche, luego nos fuimos a una disco por esa misma zona y con dos chicas que conocimos, muy agradables y simpaticas y acabamos alli la noche. Despues chocolate y churros y pa casita

Es como lo ha contado epsilon pero quitando la ultima escena, me fui a casita solo jajajajajaj pero estuve la noche muy divertida 



Epsilon69 dijo:


> xilebo en la cama con resaca
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 992230
> 
> ...


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

No  gracias, lo importante era pasarlo bien y fuimos ayer a ese sitio de pijos porque no lo conocia y cambiar de aires, Madrid es muy grande y de ocio y fiesta hay todo lo que te guste en pubs y discos. Hay tmb locales con gente mas bruta y punto malote, por zona de tribunal y malasaña, con musica pop, rock, indie,....ese seria tu lugar ideal


----------



## atasco (20 Mar 2022)

estas a final de tu carrusel


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> estas a final de tu carrusel



Buenas noches atasco ! que tal estas hoy ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Mar 2022)

Perdonad estaba por las ramblas desfasando, celebrando la victoria!!!!!

Es un no parar!!!

Viva los huevos catalanes Kinder!!!!!!

Viva el cacaolat!!!!


----------



## xilebo (20 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Perdonad estaba por las ramblas desfasando, celebrando la victoria!!!!!
> 
> Es un no parar!!!
> 
> ...



Esta noche rocias seguro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Esta noche rocias seguro




Buah, estoy rociando a mansalva a quien las ramblas!!!!


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El tema es que las tías de los 90 a pesar de que también llevaban kilos de maquillaje, parecían tías y además la premisa era que siempre hubiera un par de buenorras donde elegir
> 
> Ahora, parecen todas muñecas hinchables, eso si no vienen con sorpresa o empezamos con la diversidad



Yo es que ya creo que por lo menos la mitad de actrices de ahora son trabelos.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 992454



Serena williams es un cacho de negro que flipas. Te da una ostia y te deja moñeco.
Podría jugar perfectamente en el Madrid, ahora que está en pleno proceso de negrificación.


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

Yo para escuchar de música en bosques oscuros tengo a moonsorrow


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

un poqueto de housee

SABORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




Ojalá fuese 2007


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Las putas brujas panchis del marketing digital empiezan los live a la una de la mañana

Están interesantes, pero joder, me voy a la cama


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

No me compares Finlandia con un 75% bosques con la planicie de la isla pirata


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

COPA-TURBO 2 dijo:


> Serena williams es un cacho de negro que flipas. Te da una ostia y te deja moñeco.
> Podría jugar perfectamente en el Madrid, ahora que está en pleno proceso de negrificación.




Las Williams llevan media farmacia encima, lo de menos es lo que son


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las Williams llevan media farmacia encima, lo de menos es lo que son



Y famacia de calidac, nada de importado de Malasia 1 link no fake...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y famacia de calidac, nada de importado de Malasia 1 link no fake...




Una de ellas aún juega no?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una de ellas aún juega no?


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches atasco ! que tal estas hoy ?



bien no puedo quejarme me he despertadoahora me he quiedado rijido yme acabo de desperertar de quedarme dormirado mirando el ordenador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>




    hostia


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> hostia



Naric de Boxeador...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Naric de Boxeador...




Que haces levantado? Celebrando la victoria del Barcelona?


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces levantado? Celebrando la victoria del Barcelona?



¿Eres mi madrec o algo asín? Estoy ya en el curro


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Como se nota que Obiwan anoche se fue de fiesta por barcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Como se nota que Obiwan anoche se fue de fiesta por barcelona




Buenos días gañanes!.

Exacto, fue un no parar, un desfase, la gente se puso como loca rompiendo escaparates y quemando coches.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Eres mi madrec o algo asín? Estoy ya en el curro




Menudos horarios de trabajo tu.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Qué coño es esto?


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudos horarios de trabajo tu.



Que no te engañe, estaba viendo el partido de Nadal


----------



## Suprimo (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que no te engañe, estaba viendo el partido de Nadal



Es que lo puedo ver mientras foreo y me pagan por ello


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Sii joder siii hemos vuelto!!!!
Huevos catalanes Kinder!!!
Cacaolat!!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Me acabo de meter un bote de paté de jabalí Jean Brunet y unas patatas fritas de cena

Hacía tiempo que no lo comía (porque vale pasta y no paras hasta que te acabas el bote) pero hoy lo he visto de oferta y no me he podido resistir 

Ya no me acordaba de lo bueno que está 

Es otro nivel, es algo auténtico y de calidac, no como las mierdas de casatarradellas o la piara


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Me acabo de meter un bote de paté de jabalí Jean Brunet y unas patatas fritas de cena
> 
> Hacía tiempo que no lo comía (porque vale pasta y no paras hasta que te acabas el bote) pero hoy lo he visto de oferta y no me he podido resistir
> 
> ...




Casatareadellas hace productos de extensa calidad, como su exquisita pizza 4 quesos especial de la casa tarradellas.

Quiero un link la pate ese que dices


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Casatareadellas hace productos de extensa calidad, como su exquisita pizza 4 quesos especial de la casa tarradellas.
> 
> Quiero un link la pate ese que dices





https://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/0110118002800037-jean-brunet-pate-de-jabali-tarro-180-g/


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> https://www.elcorteingles.es/supermercado/0110118002800037-jean-brunet-pate-de-jabali-tarro-180-g/




Pero si vale 3'59 cabron, pensé que me estabas hablando de algo exclusivo para las élites y es un fuagras de esos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si vale 3'59 cabron, pensé que me estabas hablando de algo exclusivo para las élites y es un fuagras de esos



Porque está de oferta normalmente cuesta 5 euros y pico 

Comparado con un casa tarradellas que no llega al euro hay diferencia 

Vale, no es una lata de caviar de beluga pero lonchafinismo manda


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si vale 3'59 cabron, pensé que me estabas hablando de algo exclusivo para las élites y es un fuagras de esos



Pues como te parece barato, cómpralo y me cuentas si es o no algo exquisito


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Mar 2022)

Llegas al hilo de los Nocturnos y están discutiendo de foie-gras...y te sientes como en casa: fuera todo son miradas raras.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Ha triunfado @Pajarotto . Damos paso a la entradilla, que estoy por aquí ya.

*Escondías revistas de Pamela Anderson?

No sabías qué vendría después del cierre de los videoclubs a sustituirlos?*

Te damos respuestas. Comienzan Las noches de Burbuja.

@Manteka @El Mena @dabrute 2.0 @masia @El gostoso @Hielo/Fuego @Alia del Cuchillo @jaimitoabogado @rafabogado @el mensa @rjota @Hombre Blanco Hetero @moromierda @Jevitronka @juantxxxo @iat16528 @Ederne @Niña Bonita @kokod @Paparajote @Chortina de Humo @Chortina Premium @Furymundo @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @Rose_Seraphim @Komanche O_o @Tails @Cicciolino @Cilindrin @atasco @Obiwanchernobil @Epsilon69 @Fornicious Jr @BHAN83 @OBDC @circonita @corolaria @xilebo @Peter Sellers @Peter Steele @Sick Sad World @Knightfall @Knight who says ni @HARLEY66 @sans-pisito @Sr Filo Viperino @t_chip @AliBey @escalador @DorianWilde


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Porque está de oferta normalmente cuesta 5 euros y pico
> 
> Comparado con un casa tarradellas que no llega al euro hay diferencia
> 
> Vale, no es una lata de caviar de beluga pero lonchafinismo manda




Hombre, el pate de la casa Tarradellas el mínimo son 99 céntimos el estándar hasta los 2'50 del pate de jabugo "especial"

Acabo de hacer un pedido del pate ese que dices, te contaré mi nivel de satisfacción.

Pero vamos de 3 a 5 euros creo que seguimos siendo igual de desgraciados


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

*Me siento Dios.*

*@Libertyforall y @atasco , foreros de culto.*



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/que-hago.1728872/post-39801529


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

De *Rob Zombie* poco se ha hablado. Tenía talento.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Antonio Santiago es capataz de hasta 10 hermandades de Semana Santa de Sevilla. Superad eso.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Un poquito de *Navajita platea*, para darle solera a esto.

Lo curioso es que el que no tiene ni puta idea de Flamenco, siempre dice que escucha *Noches de Bohemia* XD.


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ha triunfado @Pajarotto . Damos paso a la entradilla, que estoy por aquí ya.
> 
> *Escondías revistas de Pamela Anderson?
> 
> ...



Usaba revistas para prender los libros del colegio y que ardieran pero bien


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Usaba revistas para prender los libros del colegio y que ardieran pero bien



A qué guaperas tenías tú en la carpeta?


----------



## Furymundo (21 Mar 2022)

la revista de mi hermano mayor jejeje......


----------



## Knightfall (21 Mar 2022)

Y las fotos?


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

*Andy y Lucas. *A estos también los escuchaban (independientemente de lo que nos parezca su obra) los que no tenían ni idea de Flamenco, la verdad:


----------



## Jevitronka (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> A qué guaperas tenías tú en la carpeta?



Yo en la carpeta tenía logos de grupos que me gustaban, jamás a una persona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Andy y Lucas. *A estos también los escuchaban (independientemente de lo que nos parezca su obra) los que no tenían ni idea de Flamenco, la verdad:



Que haces poniendo música del Andy y whiskas??? no me esperaba esto de ti, me voy a cenar.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

La primera aparición de RHCP, en el 84. Menudas pintas:


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces poniendo música del Andy y whiskas??? no me esperaba esto de ti, me voy a cenar.



Ya he dicho que lo interesante no es poner solamente la música que nos gusta, sino también la que aborrecemos y fundamentarlo.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Que opinión tiene @Sick Sad World de Aída Nizar?

En este caso, como no, con Jesús Quintero.


----------



## Ederne (21 Mar 2022)

A mi lo que me prestaron mis primas mayores fueron cerca de 30 comics tipo* El Víbora, Odeón* y demás, no vean lo que aprendí...


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> A mi lo que me prestaron mis primas mayores fueron cerca de 30 comics tipo El Víbora, Odeón y demás, no vean lo que aprendí...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993679
> 
> ...



Como lleváis el hilo al terreno que os interesa.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Mar 2022)

Fartan mujeres comentando. Pocas, pocas están hablando.

@DVD1975 @Chortina del 95 @Vellorita


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Revistas de pamela anderson?

Yo iba directo al penhouse y el playboy


----------



## AliBey (21 Mar 2022)

Estaba volviendo a ver el Roast de Donald Trump


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

ROCIADAS milano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Milano estaba por encima en rociadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Mar 2022)

Ahora mismo aparece este ser, y te propone unas extracciones formales de ROCIADAS....y que le dices?.


----------



## COPA-TURBO 2 (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ya he dicho que lo interesante no es poner solamente la música que nos gusta, sino también la que aborrecemos y fundamentarlo.



El primer disco de Andy y Lucas es la puta polla.
Los simon and garfunkel españoles.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Milano estaba por encima en rociadas



Pero milano en embrujadas ya había perdido lozanía

Cuando estaba hiperpetable era en quién es el jefe?


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

yo he empalmado la siesta con la hora de la medicacion de aqui aun rato me caere al suelo o me quedare rigido dormido


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Me siento Dios.
> 
> @Libertyforall y @atasco , foreros de culto.*
> 
> ...



pero a ver eres multi de alguien?


yo soy atasco el forero definitivo y tu no llevas ni un mes en el foro


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo he empalmado la siesta con la hora de la medicacion de aqui aun rato me caere al suelo o me quedare rigido dormido



Ponte el cojin en el suelo por si acaso


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Andy y Lucas. *A estos también los escuchaban (independientemente de lo que nos parezca su obra) los que no tenían ni idea de Flamenco, la verdad:



como que atasquista? o.,o me estas dejando


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ponte el cojin en el suelo por si acaso



si caigo en seco, lo peor esque me despierto alas 3 horas y estoy to fresco pero a eso de la un o 2 me echo una siesta larga para tomar rulars y lueo ir a la cama


----------



## xilebo (21 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Andy y Lucas. *A estos también los escuchaban (independientemente de lo que nos parezca su obra) los que no tenían ni idea de Flamenco, la verdad:



Madre mia andy y lucas, parece de la prehistoria eso ya, pues me ha recordado a los caños


----------



## moromierda (21 Mar 2022)

A vidréoclub fuiron sostetoídos pru sibercafé e luigo locotoreos, amego




atasco dijo:


> yo soy atasco el forero definitivo y tu no llevas ni un mes en el foro



Por a culo ti la hinco, amego. No homo.


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> A vidréoclub fuiron sostetoídos pru sibercafé e luigo locotoreos, amego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



reportao


----------



## moromierda (21 Mar 2022)

atasco dijo:


> reportao



Garsías, amego.

Yo ha llinado íste foro da brubuja cumintándote
e mi cabra me la rebaron pru no liérte má
e buscando fullar a brubuja yo ti ha nombrado
pru ca a foro yo busca se tu ire salvaje atasco.

Hasta in soños ha craído tinerte rapurtándome
e ha mojado a meas sábanas blanca e suseas
a brubuja nadie é cuomo tú
No ha podedo ancontrar outro atasco
Ca riporte a meo prefil a cada post
Sin ca sobre outro riporte, ay ven...

Ripórtame outra ves sí, ripórtame outra ves


----------



## atasco (21 Mar 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Garsías, amego.
> 
> Yo ha llinado íste foro da brubuja cumintándote
> e mi cabra me la rebaron pru no liérte má
> ...



ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

La revista del hilo de los nocturnos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 993892



Jajajaja que bueno


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Qué tatú le pongo a Paris Hilon?

@Sick Sad World


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Paparajote (22 Mar 2022)

Nadie pensaba en qué habría después de los videoclubes, igual que nadie piensa qué habrá después de internet.

Bueno, casi nadie. Gente inquieta la hay en todas partes.


----------



## Paparajote (22 Mar 2022)

Se echa de menos a @Talabera


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

andy y lucas quien es quien - Buscar con Google


A tope con los Doritos entre el desayuno y el almverzo 








Ponec música de calidac


----------



## Cilindrin (22 Mar 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil hay que reconocer que eres el maestro de los multipaginas, pero donde tu eres el McDonalds de los hilos, yo soy La Crême de la crême; el tres estrellas Michelin, el Koenigsegg, el Rolls Royce hecho a medida y decorado con diamantes pulidos.

Cantidad vs calidad.


----------



## Peter Steele (22 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> De *Rob Zombie* poco se ha hablado. Tenía talento.



Lo que tiene Rob Zombie es un fenómeno de mujer.
Y el personaje de Baby Firefly es mi top 1 de asesinas dementes.


----------



## Peter Steele (22 Mar 2022)

Pamela Anderson estaba sobrevalorada,
aunque recuerdo que su peli "Barb Wire" me gustó bastante pero era una época que iba fumado todo el día.
Yo una vez tuve la Interviu de Emma Suárez ya toqué techo.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Buena idea, un top de de la Interviú


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Como da por culo madrugar tanto joder
Bueno a trabajar y a comenzar mi sesión de troleo por guardería.


----------



## Paparajote (22 Mar 2022)

Buenos días a todos. 

Excelente forma de empezar el día, ver las aldabas de Emma Suárez. Este foro es oro.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Mar 2022)

Existe una relación alucinante entre los equipos de fútbol de la adolescencia, la primera veintena y la homosexualidad, concretamente la latente.

De pequeños mucha gente juega al fútbol, y hasta en la adolescencia, pero es que ese mundo plantea muchas incógnitas para los costumbristas contemporáneos. A saber:

*- ¿Por qué se pasan tanto tiempo jugando (incluidos fines de semana), y mientras, otros que son más bajos y visten peor, se van en grupos mixtos al centro comercial?* Entre unos y otros, yo tengo claro quiénes son los machotes.
*
- ¿Por qué se hacen tantas fotos pegaditos, no ya en el campo antes de empezar, sino en los vestuarios? *Y muchas veces, a medio vestir. Saquen sus conclusiones.

*- ¿Por qué se han vuelto tan críticos con la vida , se han sacado carreras, etc pero toda su coherencia se cae hablando de fútbol? *Justifican lo injustifable, niegan que Ronaldo es gay. Su cerebro sigue anclado, mantienen un mapa mental obsoleto de las cosas.

*- ¿ Cómo es que entran a los 27 añazos y siguen con la obsesión por lo mismo? *Que casualidad que todos son solteros y que incluso los que tienen pareja, puestos a hacer algo con los colegas alguna vez, eligen cualquier otra cosa.

Entrando en lo ultraespecifico, y metiéndolo totalmente aparte de las demás cuestiones: 

*¿No reconocéis en todo este texto a foreros como @Obiwanchernobil , @Epsilon69 @xilebo @Suprimo ?*

-------

Entiendo que este pueda ser un tema incómodo del que hablar y puede que ninguno de los citados se pronuncie. O quizá, como mucho, recurrirán a la falacia del hombre de paja y ya.

Y se me plantea otra pregunta:

*¿Es este asunto el mayor tabú en el fútbol?*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Existe una relación alucinante entre los equipos de fútbol de la adolescencia, la primera veintena y la homosexualidad, concretamente la latente.
> 
> De pequeños mucha gente juega al fútbol, y hasta en la adolescencia, pero es que ese mundo plantea muchas incógnitas para los costumbristas contemporáneos. A saber:
> 
> ...




Asocias que el hombre juega a fútbol porque es un homosexual latente????.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Asocias que el hombre juega a fútbol porque es un homosexual latente????.



Pero leete el puto texto.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Asocias que el hombre juega a fútbol porque es un homosexual latente????.



Cuando hablo de cualquier otra cosa (tochos, básicamente) no contestáis por el motivo que sea (aunque supongo que al que le interese al menos se quedará con algo, lo fundamental). 

En cambio, seguro que con este texto mucha gente entra al trapo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Cuando hablo de cualquier otra cosa (tochos, básicamente) no contestáis por el motivo que sea (aunque supongo que al que le interese al menos se quedará con algo, lo fundamental).
> 
> En cambio, seguro que con este texto mucha gente entra al trapo.




Estaba claro que era tu intención, por ello se ha producido el meta troleo.


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Vaya coleccion de fotos has puesto epsilon


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Peter Sellers (22 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ha triunfado @Pajarotto . Damos paso a la entradilla, que estoy por aquí ya.
> 
> *Escondías revistas de Pamela Anderson?
> 
> ...



Debajo del cajón de la mesilla de noche.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Si no he hecho en mi vida un puto curso de diseño o de photoshop, cómo es posible que sea capaz de crear mockups casi con los ojos cerrados?


----------



## Esther_PL (22 Mar 2022)

Ederne dijo:


> A mi lo que me prestaron mis primas mayores fueron cerca de 30 comics tipo* El Víbora, Odeón* y demás, no vean lo que aprendí...
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 993679
> 
> ...



El Víbora!! Qué tiempos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Gracias @Epsilon69 por convertir el hilo en un hilo de penes sobre futbolistas.
Creo que excepto @Sick Sad World lo mismo el resto te mandamos a tomar por culo ya que eso de entrar en un hilo y encontrarte penes no es lo que buscamos, pero oye cada uno a lo suyo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Te gusta el fútbol?



Pero creo que no ese "tipo" de fútbol.


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias @Epsilon69 por convertir el hilo en un hilo de penes sobre futbolistas.
> Creo que excepto @Sick Sad World lo mismo el resto te mandamos a tomar por culo ya que eso de entrar en un hilo y encontrarte penes no es lo que buscamos, pero oye cada uno a lo suyo.



Cuando lo vea Sick, se va a poner morada


----------



## juantxxxo (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 994313
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994315
> 
> ...



Pues ya si hablamos de gimnasios ni te cuento!!! 

P.D: al final serán los pseudoautistas runners los únicos heteros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La suciedad siempre está en los ojos del que mira.
> 
> Yo he posteado fotos de futbolistas demostrando afecto por sus compañeros.
> El jáster, dicho por él mismo, solo ve fotos de penes de futbolistas.
> ...





    si @Epsilon69 si


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

La era del mamadou ha comenzado...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *- ¿Por qué se han vuelto tan críticos con la vida , se han sacado carreras, etc pero toda su coherencia se cae hablando de fútbol? *Justifican lo injustifable, niegan que Ronaldo es gay. Su cerebro sigue anclado, mantienen un mapa mental obsoleto de las cosas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

@Fornicious Jr estoy probando tu fuagras ese de gorrino y no le veo nada que no tenga el de jabugo especial de la casa Tarradellas.

Una decepción.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

No en el foro, aún...


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La era del mamadou ha comenzado...


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Obi, ¿te gusta el fuet de Casa Tarradellas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994803



Huele a esmegma


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Obi, ¿te gusta el fuet de Casa Tarradellas?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994803




Fijate no es mi fuet preferido, sin embargo si me complace.

En general los productos extraídos del gorrino suelen gustarme.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Fornicious Jr estoy probando tu fuagras ese de gorrino y no le veo nada que no tenga el de jabugo especial de la casa Tarradellas.
> 
> Una decepción.



Poco paladar tienes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tarradellas siempre es lo mejor:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Poco paladar tienes




Joder es que me lo habías pintado como un manjar, parecía que me lo iba a comer y a empezar a rociar automáticamente


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

Me acabo de comer una de estas


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los prepucios de Pizza Hut triunfaban en el vestuario de Guardiola:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994839



Croquetas con salchichas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Me acabo de comer una de estas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 994830




Lo malo es que el tal doctor oetker no solo no es doctor si no que encima es socialista.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Videoclip en el que mamadou nos desvela como obtener la nacionalidad:

Durante todo el vídeo, las blancas son impresionadas por la explosión de belleza mamadous, primero la boda y luego el embarazo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Joder, es tal la psicosis que hasta por los mockups de botellas de aceite de girasol que eran gratis, ahora te cobran 20€


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Mamadou dándolo todo:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

En el minuto 18 decide dormir:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Y el gran éxito internacional mamadou "sábali" un hit atemporal:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Joder, es tal la psicosis que hasta por los mockups de botellas de aceite de girasol que eran gratis, ahora te cobran 20€



Que es mockups?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tu lokohhhh mira arte urbano premohjjjjj 


Du mamadou, du mamadou, du mamadou, joder es pegadiza....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es mockups?



Lo que llevo subiendo al hilo desde hace una semana

Lo de coger una imagen de un objeto o una persona y cambiarle la etiqueta o la camiseta


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu lokohhhh mira arte urbano premohjjjjj
> 
> 
> Du mamadou, du mamadou, du mamadou, joder es pegadiza....



Para arte urbano, me gusta mas la que puso Sick hace unas semanas, la tuya no pega ni con cola


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Tal cual sii

_Es un placer conocerte
Quizá tú me traigas pena
Pero no puedo perderte
El número uno, la que más se pega

Te bailo, me miras, yo sé que tú me ama'
No quería estar atada, pero a ti te casaba 
_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para arte urbano, me gusta mas la que puso Sick hace unas semanas, la tuya no pega ni con cola




Va os por favor, vas a comparar esto con el arte mamadou que he puesto.

Du mamadou!!!! Du mamaoud!!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tarradellas siempre es lo mejor:



El mongotuber ese no sé quién es pero la pizzas frescas son un alejate premoh y encima van con quesos que no son quesos sino preparados lácteos, el DIA que es un super muy defenestado y mvchas veces con razón, tiene unas pizzas que valen 3 mortadelos que de lo más top del mercao


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> El mongotuber ese no sé quién es pero la pizzas frescas son un alejate premoh y encima van con quesos que no son quesos sino preparados lácteos, el DIA que es un super muy defenestado y mvchas veces con razón, tiene unas pizzas que valen 3 mortadelos que de lo más top del mercao




Para nada, no estoy de acuerdo, Tarradellas solo usa elementos de calidad en sus pizzas, sus fuagrases y sus fuets eso ya es verdad que no son top a pesar de tener mucha calidad, pero las pizzas casa Tarradellas son nivel superior.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para nada, no estoy de acuerdo, Tarradellas solo usa elementos de calidad en sus pizzas, sus fuagrases y sus fuets eso ya es verdad que no son top a pesar de tener mucha calidad, pero las pizzas casa Tarradellas son nivel superior.



Las pizzas frescs del Tarradellas usan mierda pútrida recien sacada de contenedores de mercamadrit o mercabarna que no quieren ni los gatos, sólo así se explicaría el sabor a polla de viego de la barbacoa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Las pizzas frescs del Tarradellas usan mierda pútrida recien sacada de contenedores de mercamadrit o mercabarna que no quieren ni los gatos, sólo así se explicaría el sabor a polla de viego de la barbacoa




Estimado compañero, disculpame, no es mi intención crear o general polémica, sin embargo debo decirte que la casa Tarradellas ha recibido el premio a la mejor pizza europea (la 4 quesos), que contiene muchísimos nutrientes necesarios para nuestro organismo.

Se estima que una porción de pizza Tarradellas 6 veces al día ayuda a regular el colesterol.

Yo sin ir más lejos desde que tomo productos Tarradellas obtengo unas ROCIADAS aumentadas en cantidad, ahora todas me piden comerme una buena pizza de la casa Tarradellas antes de ir al hostal conchita.

Solo a esos niveles tal vez se encuentren los famosos huevo sorpresa catalanes de kínder como bien conoces.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para arte urbano, me gusta mas la que puso Sick hace unas semanas, la tuya no pega ni con cola



No sé por qué pero me gusta escuchar estas mierdas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Vamos a tener una reunión ministerial que esto debe volver por sus fueros....

Hemos tenido que hacer frente a una sedición, un ciber ataque, dobles agentes, traiciones, pero los reformistas seguimos aquí!!!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Mucha choni poligonera de closet veo en este hilo


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

@Mamadou Pagapensiones te invoco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Tarradellas...lo necesitas en tu vida, y lo sabes...

Con Tarradellas los sueños se cumplen realidad, Tarradellas te hace mejor persona....


Productos de la casa Tarradellas, no los dejes pasar.


     

Haber, uno poniendo tochos literarios, otro penes de futbolistas, dos discutiendo por fuagrases y pizzas, otra con sus pijadas....

Menuda tela


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)

Recuerdos de videoclub: una de las primeras pelis que compré fue la de Cars allá por el 2006 y ya había videoclubs automáticos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Recuerdos de videoclub: una de las primeras pelis que compré fue la de Cars allá por el 2006 y ya había videoclubs automáticos.




Esos son los que alquilabas en buzones automáticos?.

En 2006 yo ya llevaba años sin usar los videoclubs.

La época bueno fue 88-98, con muchos de estos sitios de barrios abiertos haciéndose la competencia, más tarde abrió blockbaster (como coño se escriba) en España pero ya estaban cerrando la mayoría aquí.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

Yo me acuerdo de alquilar "Los Guerreros del Bronx" y cosas así...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esos son los que alquilabas en buzones automáticos?.
> 
> En 2006 yo ya llevaba años sin usar los videoclubs.
> 
> La época bueno fue 88-98, con muchos de estos sitios de barrios abiertos haciéndose la competencia, más tarde abrió blockbaster (como coño se escriba) en España pero ya estaban cerrando la mayoría aquí.



Blockbuster y también Intercast video. En vez de tener muchas películas tenían 10 ó 12 de las novedades del momento. Pero no duraron mucho, ya estaba la mula o el programa que fuese por ahí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Blockbuster y también Intercast video. En vez de tener muchas películas tenían 10 ó 12 de las novedades del momento. Pero no duraron mucho, ya estaba la mula o el programa que fuese por ahí.




Aquí en España abrieron cuando ya habían cerrado todos y no había negocio, luego el precio que costaba alquilar casi el mismo que una entrada de cine, te intentaban vender palomitas a la salida del videoclub y chocolatinas

Eso de intercast ya no se que es, la magia eran los vídeoclubs de los 80-90, que lugares tan maravillosos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo de alquilar "Los Guerreros del Bronx" y cosas así...




Lo primero que me alquilaron fue los VHS de He-man y Transformers en dibujos animados.

Luego ya las cosas que veía mi madre, charopeliculas de niñeras asesinas que se introducen en las familias, se tiran al padre y viven en los desvanes


Cutradas de terror típicas y muchas de aventuras.

A partir de los 90 la cosa ya cambio y se veían películas más espectaculares.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí en España abrieron cuando ya habían cerrado todos y no había negocio, luego el precio que costaba alquilar casi el mismo que una entrada de cine, te intentaban vender palomitas a la salida del videoclub y chocolatinas
> 
> Eso de intercast ya no se que es, la magia eran los vídeoclubs de los 80-90, que lugares tan maravillosos.



Intercast era igual que Blockbuster, otra franquicia. También alquilaban consolas y juegos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cutradas de terror típicas y muchas de aventuras.



"Terror en el Mar Egeo"...esta también cayó...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Terror en el Mar Egeo"...esta también cayó...




Esta no la conocia


----------



## xilebo (22 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 7.000 visitas al hilo solo en el día de hoy.
> 
> Te estoy haciendo ganar muchísimo dinero, pequeño jáster.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Recuerdos de videoclub: una de las primeras pelis que compré fue la de Cars allá por el 2006 y ya había videoclubs automáticos.



¿2006? Se eso es casi la extinción 

Halbar de vidriocluc es hablar de alquilar ET, Cortocircuito o Depredador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿2006? Se eso es casi la extinción
> 
> Halbar de vidriocluc es hablar de alquilar ET, Cortocircuito o Depredador




Tengo un recuerdo del programa de María Teresa Campos con el robot de cortocircuito 2, lo digo en serio.


----------



## Suprimo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo un recuerdo del programa de María Teresa Campos con el robot de cortocircuito 2, lo digo en serio.



Menvda esgrima, top 3 de charos televisivas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

La capacidad que tuvieron estos sitios para impresionarme de joven es insuperable, entrabas a descubrir películas, carátulas, posters, una maravilla.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La capacidad que tuvieron estos sitios para impresionarme de joven es insuperable, entrabas a descubrir películas, carátulas, posters, una maravilla.



Era parte del ritual, se disfrutaba mucho, lo mismo que comprar discos. El coñazo era ir a devolver la peli. Yo por eso aguanté bastante sin descargar nada, me gustaba estar un rato mirando carátulas, pero tener que ir a devolver...puff, y al final caí como todos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

¿No será la de Hombre lobo americano en Londres?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Mar 2022)

Yo siempre rebobinaba, pero una vez. Si me la daban sin rebobinar, así la entregaba. Vivía al límite, joder.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo siempre rebobinaba, pero una vez. Si me la daban sin rebobinar, así la entregaba. Vivía al límite, joder.




Lo peor era alquilar la novedad que estabas esperando desde hace varios fines de semana y que la película estuviera "rayada" aquel fin de semana se jodía el plan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Mar 2022)

Era el imperio friki, películas en VHS, consolas y videojuegos para alquilar.

Cuando empecé a ver las cajas de los juegos de NES flipaba.

También recuerdo unas cajas de películas, no eran beta pero eran más grandes y plásticos as cutres.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (22 Mar 2022)

Vengo a hablar de mi libro

Sigo mirando plataformas de afiliados

He estado mirando que ofrecen Coursera o Domestika

Pero por hacer una comprobación he mirado la gente que da cursos de instagram y he mirado sus instagram y a parte de no ser muy pallá

Publican como mucho un par de días a la semana y tienen menos de 1000 likes en sus publicaciones

Os daría mucha confianza alguien con esos números?

A ver si encuentro algo que valga la pena promocionar, pero veo que lo del marketing de afiliados de infoproductos ya pasó a mejor vida


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (22 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Mar 2022)

Llenáis el hilo de pollas y hacéis temblar el Ripollés


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Mar 2022)

Las dos de la mañana de un miércoles y está el hilo en segunda página.
Esto es lo que pasa por llenarlo de futbolistas "celebrando" goles...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Mar 2022)

Hay que hacer un hilo de música para rociar...


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Mar 2022)

Que paso con @Epsilon69 que no le enteré ?estaba demasiado ocupado con el tema xoxas y programando un nuevo virus


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Mar 2022)

Lo del xokas entrará en los anales de la psicología moderna ...un caso para ser estudiado a fondo y lo que se está por venir ....vaya no sabía esos gustos de don epsilon 
.
.me entero por ti de que es rarito


----------



## Suprimo (23 Mar 2022)

Soy ya muy viego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Que poco me gusta madrugar joder!.


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Mar 2022)

Buenos días!

Ayer estuve viendo Venom y no me gustó. Se nota que es un producto de publicidad hecho para sacar pasta. Además, los personajes no tenían ningún carisma, ni Tom Hardy.

Me gustaría preguntar una cosa, especialmente a @Obiwanchernobil y @El Juani :

Vale, es cierto que antes el cine era lento, no había gags, y los efectos especiales eran peores y escasos. Pero: y la moda de ahora? Meter color constantemente? Chistes cada 2 minutos? Efectos especiales que hagan ver a la peli un producto totalmente artificial?

Hemos pasado de un extremo a otro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Ayer estuve viendo Venom y no me gustó. Se nota que es un producto de publicidad hecho para sacar pasta. Además, los personajes no tenían ningún carisma, ni Tom Hardy.
> 
> ...



No considero que se haya pasado de un extremo a otro, pero sí que el cambiado a sido muy rápido, la etapa de los 90 fue de transición, a partir del 2000 cuesta abajo y sin frenos y desde 2006-2008 es una lastima.

El cine siempre ha sido un instrumento político, siempre, la diferencia es que antes oliendote la película decidias verla o no, ahora dentro de la misma plataforma todo su contenido es igual por lo tanto hay menos opciones de elección.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Las dos de la mañana de un miércoles y está el hilo en segunda página.
> Esto es lo que pasa por llenarlo de futbolistas "celebrando" goles...



La culpa de Epsilon


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (23 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Las dos de la mañana de un miércoles y está el hilo en segunda página.
> Esto es lo que pasa por llenarlo de futbolistas "celebrando" goles...



El furbito no me gusta pero no tiene nada de malo ponerlo en este hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Todos sabemos que @Epsilon69 está al servicio de @Pajarotto , solo el puede revertir la situación y recuperar su cartera de ministro.


----------



## El Juani (23 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días!
> 
> Ayer estuve viendo Venom y no me gustó. Se nota que es un producto de publicidad hecho para sacar pasta. Además, los personajes no tenían ningún carisma, ni Tom Hardy.
> 
> ...



La diferencia con el cine de antes sobre todo recaía en la estructura y calidad del guión y el peso de las actuaciones. Antes Alfred Hitcock te hacía cine comercial, porque lo era, pero su guión y sus historias eran tan potentes, que todo su peso recaía en lo mencionado anteriormente. Solamente tenemos que mirar obras como La Soga (1948) para darnos cuenta de eso mismo, y más ejemplos, todo situado en un mismo foco, una misma zona, una habitación y el resultado rozando la perfección, gracias al guión y a las actuaciones. Y como ese ejemplo tenemos cosas como 12 hombres sin piedad o Asesinato en el Orient Express, ambos con Sidney Lumet detrás de las cámaras. A día de hoy cuando se ha intentado hacer adaptaciones y películas del mismo estilo, han sido todo cagarros porque el guión es un absoluta mierda y qué te voy a decir de según qué actores y actrices. Lo de los perfectos desconocidos es un ejemplo perfecto de que se quiere hacer una cosa parecida a películas muy "teatrales" o situadas en una misma habitación o lugar y fundamentarla en el guión. Después el desenlace o resultado final es un puto desmadre.

A día de hoy, la mayoría de las veces, porque también hay honrosas excepciones, la mayoría de efectos especiales y artificialidad puesta en la mayoría de proyectos es para intentar impactar visualmente al espectador, hacer que se deje llevar y orientarlo hacia un camino prefijado y que se olvide de lo realmente importante en el cine. Pero es que esto pasa en la música igual y en según qué géneros musicales ya ni te digo nada, y en el ámbito videojueguil pues se ha cambiado las tornas en cuestión de historias; se ha mejorado las estructuras narrativas, guiones, maneras de contar historias, pero se ha decaído un poco en la interactividad, en la jugabilidad de hace años. Se ha pasado de algo que es jugar a algo más serio de interacción con la historia; que no digo que sea peor peor eh.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos sabemos que @Epsilon69 está al servicio de @Pajarotto , solo el puede revertir la situación y recuperar su cartera de ministro.



Obiwan, que nos estan atacando al hilo de nuevo!!! han desaparecido todos los mensajes de epsilon en el hilo no???!!!! nos invanden


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Obiwan, que nos estan atacando al hilo de nuevo!!! han desaparecido todos los mensajes de epsilon en el hilo no???!!!! nos invanden



No quiero saber qué hacías repasando fotos de futbolistas desnudos, dicho esto, parece que los ataques están siendo continuos.

Estamos asegurando el perímetro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Mar 2022)

Quiero que sepáis que, en estos duros momentos, estoy con el Partido. 
Podéis contar con mi adhesión inquebrantable en la lucha que se avecina...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Quiero que sepáis que, en estos duros momentos, estoy con el Partido.
> Podéis contar con mi adhesión inquebrantable en la lucha que se avecina...




Gracias, no esperábamos menos de alguien tan ilustre como tú.


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No quiero saber qué hacías repasando fotos de futbolistas desnudos, dicho esto, parece que los ataques están siendo continuos.
> 
> Estamos asegurando el perímetro.



Jajajaja que no estaba repasando las fotos! estaba buscando mensajes de epsilon en el hilo


----------



## Ancient Warrior (23 Mar 2022)

Vamos a ver cómo vuelve ....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Joder con Youtube y los alopecicos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Explicarme qué ha pasado, veo varios hilos del alopecico este, quién es, que ha ocurrido?.

Lleva injertos capilares?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Ya pero quién es y que ha pasado


----------



## xilebo (23 Mar 2022)

Muy buena, con ritmo. Recorde hoy esta cancion, tiene su tiempo, no se si te gustara


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Mar 2022)

Me acabo de enterar que hay un reboot de iCarly

Y no veas que puto asco NWO

Menos mal que tito Dan era el degenerado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Mar 2022)

Pero esta no tenía más rabo que @Sick Sad World ?

Qué pasa que ahora añora sus coconuts?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 Mar 2022)

Porque habrás ido a la misma clínica que Kim Petras


----------



## moromierda (23 Mar 2022)

¿E ta gosta, amego?

No homo, claro.


----------



## escalador (23 Mar 2022)

Tú sí que sabes! Mejor que las pollas de los españoles estrogenizados amariconados que culpan a la viogen de su fracaso cuando en realidad no saben satisfacer a una mujer.


----------



## escalador (23 Mar 2022)

Qué infravalorada está Aida Nizar como periodista y directora de programas de investigación.

Mucho mejor que la Gloria Sierra esa que debutó en t5 en La Noria leyendo anuncios de putas “mamadas veraniegas, me lo como todo” lástima que hayan borrado el video de internés.


----------



## escalador (23 Mar 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Lo del xokas entrará en los anales de la psicología moderna ...un caso para ser estudiado a fondo y lo que se está por venir ....vaya no sabía esos gustos de don epsilon
> .
> .me entero por ti de que es rarito



Pero tú aún no te has pegado ninguna ostia en este hilo con el aceite que soltamos?


----------



## escalador (23 Mar 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil cómo estás? Ya te cocinas?

Cómo va la entrevista a @Edge2 ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil cómo estás? Ya te cocinas?
> 
> Cómo va la entrevista a @Edge2 ?




El fulano bien que nos pide entrevistas pero cuando le toca a él tiene obras en casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches, me llegan informaciones de que han capturado a @Epsilon69 en un control rutinario.


----------



## escalador (23 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El fulano bien que nos pide entrevistas pero cuando le toca a él tiene obras en casa



Me creería más un manido “no puedo, es que operan a mi abuela”. 

Bueno, aquí hay muchos candidatos para entrevistar, cada día este hilo es de más gente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Mar 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Me creería más un manido “no puedo, es que operan a mi abuela”.
> 
> Bueno, aquí hay muchos candidatos para entrevistar, cada día este hilo es de más gente.




Voy a darle un tiempo más al ministro @xilebo de relaciones exteriores para saber si nos lo trae mediante la diplomacia, si no pasamos al siguiente.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Mar 2022)

Los toreros José Ortega Cano y César Rincón salieron por la puerta grande en la corrida de la Beneficencia del 91 en Madrid.

*El 7 de junio 94, todavía quedaba algo fresco aquello, aunque un Toro vendría a levantar a todos de sus asientos de nuevo: Bastonito, de Baltasar Ibán.*

El peruano Rincón no se había visto en una igual. Aquello fue excesivamente peligroso, repetidor, no se salía de la muleta. No había manera de acoplarse a él, el público aplaudió lo poco (y bien) que pudo ligar César. Incluso estoqueado llegó a coger nuevamente al espada.

Con un triunfo de una oreja se fue a casa. Todavía se sigue hablando del Toro, y se afirma que:

"_No fue un toro bravo, fue un toro fiero."_


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!! seguimos a esperas de aplicar las reformas en el hilo, creo que se aplicarán la semana que viene.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Mar 2022)

Buenos días.

Bueno, hace tiempo que no hago esos ránkings en los que simplemente me limito a poner cuales creo que son los máximos exponentes de algo, y los ordenó. Generalmente, no tanto de mejor a peor (que también), sino de más importante a menos.

Voy a hacerlo con los últimos movimientos musicales (como de los 90 a esta parte). De peor envejecidos a menos (todos suenan anacrónicos):

*Hip Hop finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 00 >*
*Nu Metal>
Eurodance>
Tecno 90>
Gangsta rap>*
*Pop 2001-2003*

----------

* The lox, Ludacris, Ja rule, Xzibit.
**Absolutamente todos.
***Darude, Jessy.
***The Prodigy, Dj Rolando.
*****Ice Cube, Snoop Dogg.
******Avril Lavigne, Blue.

---------

Notas:

- El Grunge NO entra en la lista. Es calidad y se puede seguir escuchando.
- Todo el pop post 2003 es un fenómenos curioso: es basura, pero no sé ha quedado desfasado.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Total jajajajaja esto se esta muriendo poco a poco, a ver si lo animamos


----------



## melf (24 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Bueno, hace tiempo que no hago esos ránkings en los que simplemente me limito a poner cuales creo que son los máximos exponentes de algo, y los ordenó. Generalmente, no tanto de mejor a peor (que también), sino de más importante a menos.
> 
> ...



Te dejas fuera a los punkis? No duro mucho, pero grupos como Rancid, The Offspring, Bad Religion, NOFX, Green Day, etc, pegaron muy fuerte.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Te dejas fuera a los punkis? No duro mucho, pero grupos como Rancid, The Offspring, Bad Religion, NOFX, Green Day, etc, pegaron muy fuerte.



No se llevaba muy bien con los punkis


----------



## juantxxxo (24 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Gangsta rap>*



Yo metería a estos también:



BLOWJOBS&PIZZA!!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Te dejas fuera a los punkis? No duro mucho, pero grupos como Rancid, The Offspring, Bad Religion, NOFX, Green Day, etc, pegaron muy fuerte.



Se siguen escuchando y tienen su éxito. Sí, es cierto que son un producto de un momento determinado, pero, al menos, han trascendido (aunque sea poco) ese contexto.

Los que yo cito, en cambio, no.


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Se siguen escuchando y tienen su éxito. Sí, es cierto que son un producto de un momento determinado, pero, al menos, han trascendido (aunque sea poco) ese contexto.
> 
> Los que yo cito, en cambio, no.



Y el pop es verdad, ahi aguanta y muchas canciones no se desfasan con el tiempo. Has puesto hasta el 2023, despues ya se acaba ?


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y el pop es verdad, ahi aguanta y muchas canciones no se desfasan con el tiempo. Has puesto hasta el 2023, despues ya se acaba ?



Me he equivocado. Se acabó en 2003.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (24 Mar 2022)

he leido las letras y diria que son los* wannabe *o sea los que quieren ser famosos y populares como los demás, tan típico de USA de la guapa animadora del insti y el jefe del equipo de baloncesto o fútbol americano


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (24 Mar 2022)

pues explica Sicky plis, porque el video de Manson ya lo vi hace tiempo sobre la matanza del instituto que no me acuerdo del nombre , sobre si su música había incitado a la violencia


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (24 Mar 2022)

Bien lo he entendido . Sí , es cierto, se desvían las causas de problemas y así no se solucionan. Y tú ,si tuvieras poder para cambiar esa situación, ¿qué harías? que los acosados hablarán más claro? darles una paliza a los abusadores? cambiar la educación desde pequeños?


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (24 Mar 2022)

¿Te refieres a Anton Lavey o como se escriba el de la Iglesia de Satán?


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

MM ? eso no es un modulo de SAP de Material Management ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> MM ? eso no es un modulo de SAP de Material Management ?




Que idioma estáis hablando?.

Lengua mamadou?


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que idioma estáis hablando?.
> 
> Lengua mamadou?



No, de esto  

*SAP* es un Sistema de Gestión Empresarial (ERP) que brinda las mejores prácticas de mercado a empresas de diferentes segmentos, con la intención de mejorar la eficiencia, control y gestión de la información y los datos de las empresas.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (24 Mar 2022)

MM, MaMadou


----------



## xilebo (24 Mar 2022)

MM, MiliMetro


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Mar 2022)

Los 10 trabajos mejor pagados que menos estrés generan


Entre los 10 trabajos mejor pagados que menos estrés generan, encontramos profesiones relacionadas con la ciencia y la tecnología. Si te interesan, prepárate para empollar mucho.




www.revistagq.com


----------



## escalador (25 Mar 2022)

Qué le habéis hecho a @Epsilon69 que ya no se pasa por aquí?


----------



## escalador (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Mar 2022)

Jajajaj cabronazaaa


----------



## escalador (25 Mar 2022)

Ese disco de Lucrecia me parece una JOYITA

@Libertyforall


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (25 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Mar 2022)

Habrá que repasar el hilo...


----------



## AliBey (25 Mar 2022)

Después de ver este videoclip, estoy dudando entre traficar, fumarme un leño o irme de vacaciones a Málaga:



P.d. Lacrim a nivel de letras, no es ni rematadamente parecido a un Morad o un Omar Montes. Tiene calidad aunque su temática sea delincuencia.


----------



## AliBey (25 Mar 2022)

Un buena síntesis de la vida del europeo blanco y heterosexual: *Crispación, empresarios palilleros, moronegros y nuncafollismo.
*


----------



## AliBey (25 Mar 2022)

Y ahora, a trabajar que es viernes:


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Mar 2022)

Buenos días, gañanes!!

Necesito dilucidar dos cosas sobre dos foreros con la hayuda de @Hielo/Fuego , @escalador , @Sick Sad World y @Epsilon69 :

1) sobre @xilebo : porque es más el que ríe que el que hace la gracia? Qué oculta? Nos está examinando?

2) sobre @Obiwanchernobil : por qué siempre está de cachondeo? No será que es el típico que siempre está de risas y hablando de fútbol y cuando vienen mal dadas de desentiende del asunto?*


*No me digáis que no conocéis a nadie así.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Mar 2022)

*DOA, una canción 'underdog' de Foo Fighters*. No quiere decir que sea peor, sino que ha tenido menos marketing y tirada.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Mar 2022)

Dice Alberto Barberá (Yutuber de artes marciales), sobre el boxeo de élite:

*"Se pierde una media de un 0,2% de capacidad de procesamiento por combate profesional."*

Alguién puede corroborar el dato?


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Mar 2022)

Durante la época de la Guerra Fría y la carrera espacial, Estados Unidos destino todo su PIB a llegar al espacio.

Pregunta para los entendidos:

*Se puede decir que nosotros hicimos lo mismo durante aquellos años de tardo-franquismo con las playitas, los chiringos, los edificios de primera línea de playa y las putas?*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días, gañanes!!
> 
> Necesito dilucidar dos cosas sobre dos foreros con la hayuda de @Hielo/Fuego , @escalador , @Sick Sad World y @Epsilon69 :
> 
> ...




Sobre @xilebo parece un buen ministro, siempre diplomático, por eso es el ministro de relaciones Internacionales con otros foros, se le ve un buen tipo, aunque vete a saber lo mismo forea desde una cárcel en guantanamo.

Sobre @Obiwanchernobil tiene pinta de que no se cree la mitad de las payasadas que suelta y es un trol de mucho cuidado, sin embargo diría que la vida ya es lo suficientemente dura como para no tomarsela con humor, en eso consiste, en reírnos.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días, gañanes!!
> 
> Necesito dilucidar dos cosas sobre dos foreros con la hayuda de @Hielo/Fuego , @escalador , @Sick Sad World y @Epsilon69 :
> 
> ...



Pareces esta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Comunicado oficial:

Compañeros de partido, ministros, vicepresidentes y juventudes reformistas...

Hemos perdido a @Epsilon69 

Los servicios de inteligencia reformistas acaban de avisarnos.

Fin del comunicado.


----------



## El Mena (25 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo en la carpeta tenía logos de grupos que me gustaban, jamás a una persona




Y que grupos te gustaban??

A mi el que cantaba lo de "la cabra....la cabra....la puta de la cabra"


Allah es grande 



@Libertyforall


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

El Mena dijo:


> Y que grupos te gustaban??
> 
> A mi el que cantaba lo de "la cabra....la cabra....la puta de la cabra"
> 
> ...



De jevi moro ni idea


----------



## El Mena (25 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> De jevi moro ni idea



Inculta infiel

Allah es grande


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

El Mena dijo:


> Inculta infiel
> 
> Allah es grande



Lo más parecido que he visto ha sido esto


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo más parecido que he visto ha sido esto



Eso que es ?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso que es ?



Eye of Tiger


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comunicado oficial:
> 
> Compañeros de partido, ministros, vicepresidentes y juventudes reformistas...
> 
> ...



Siempre se van los mejores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siempre se van los mejores




Puede que sea solo temporal, pero parece que va para largo.

Estoy pendiente de información de los servicios de inteligencia.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Puede que sea solo temporal, pero parece que va para largo.
> 
> Estoy pendiente de información de los servicios de inteligencia.



Si, estan ya terminando el informe final el servicio de inteligencia, estan a tope


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, estan ya terminando el informe final el servicio de inteligencia, estan a tope
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 999856




Que información manejas tú ministro de exteriores?.


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que información manejas tú ministro de exteriores?.



Justo el dia despues de llenar el hilo de fotos de futbolistas, pelotas y duchas, lo secuestraron y ahora mismo es una incognita de donde lo tienen.

Seguiremos informado ante cualquier novedad.....


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

Eso es como camela


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Buenas noches, seguimos con la misma temática?.
Menos mal que la semana que viene se realizan reformas estructurales a petición de la ministros.


Como se os presenta la noche?.

Yo estoy viendo depredador en syfy


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, seguimos con la misma temática?.
> Menos mal que la semana que viene se realizan reformas estructurales a petición de la ministros.
> 
> 
> ...



Yo me veré fraglee rock


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Eso es como camela



He leido camela ?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> He leido camela ?



No, por dios. Hoy no tengo cerveza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo el dia despues de llenar el hilo de fotos de futbolistas, pelotas y duchas, lo secuestraron y ahora mismo es una incognita de donde lo tienen.
> 
> Seguiremos informado ante cualquier novedad.....




Es posible que no le vea os en una temporada, creo que se dejó camelar por el enemigo @Pajarotto y cuando se dios cuenta de su error le tendieron una trampa.

Nos están eliminando uno a uno, primero fue @SNB Superstar y ahora @Epsilon69 , a todos les ofrecieron puestos de presidencias en otros partidos y cayeron en las trampas del rival, solo fueron usados y tirados.


Mantened cuidado, la guerra civil del foro cada vez está más cerca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Yo me veré fraglee rock


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Cuanto antes os quitéis medicaciones innecesarias mejor    si es que es innecesaria que lo desconozco.

Ánimo hombre!


Por cierto con orfidal mantienes intacto tu poder de rociada o se ve afectado?.


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Me encanta, joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Me encanta, joder




El de la flauta iba fino todos los capítulos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Os dejo temática del hilo, buscando material he encontrado esto, un videoclub que recuerdo de hace muchos años:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

El orco rubio del final era la hija del productor no?


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El de la flauta iba fino todos los capítulos...



Es un fiel reflejo de la sociedad española. Los Curris representan al remero medio, y los Fraggle son paguiteros jipis que se pasan todo el día cantando. Luego en el jardín hay un nuncafollista que vive con su madre y la montaña de basura es alguna ministra del PSOE, pero seguro


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Eso es infumable


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Mar 2022)

Cuando os diga "ya!" tenemos que atacar todos juntos a la vez a @Obiwanchernobil 

Estad atentos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cuando os diga "ya!" tenemos que atacar todos juntos a la vez a @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Estad atentos.




...

Somos enemigos desde tiempos inmemoriales, antes de que existiera este foro tu y yo ya éramos enemigos, una rivalidad milenaria cual sub-zero vs scorpion o Messi VS CR7, y seguiremos en guerra cuando esté foro desaparezca...

Las cartas del destino ya han sido puestas sobre la mesa, Game over!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

Acaba de terminar predator, ahora hay un programa de videojuegos


----------



## xilebo (25 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaba de terminar predator, ahora hay un programa de videojuegos



Vives al limite


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vives al limite




Me voy a meter me breve en la cama creo, me hago mayor para eso de salir ya


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a meter me breve en la cama creo, me hago mayor para eso de salir ya



Madre mia, espero no acabar asi  y oye, hoy no le das una vuelta a tu vecina ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia, espero no acabar asi  y oye, hoy no le das una vuelta a tu vecina ?




No, la contraseña del Movistar la cambia cada tres meses, si no es por el Movistar no es necesario rociar.

Estimado forero, en ocasiones lo mejor es llevar una vida pausada y relajada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Siguiendo con la temática otro videoclub...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (26 Mar 2022)

Mañana cambian la hora

Por lo que las noches de burbuja empezarán una hora antes


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siguiendo con la temática otro videoclub...



Casi toda la merca gaymin que enseña el paco vale una pvta hez y los DVDs ya te los venden al peso en CEX con algunos que lo único que han hecho es quitarle el plastiquito


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Y lo mejor de todo es que se piensa que vale un pastizal todo, se piensa el pacazo que el juego de las Brazt de DS lo va a vender por 100 mortadelos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Madrugar tanto un sábado no puede ser bueno...


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Sí, ayer me estuve dando un buen rato.

Es companyero @Furymundo 

Se vienen cositas.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días, gañanes!!
> 
> Necesito dilucidar dos cosas sobre dos foreros con la hayuda de @Hielo/Fuego , @escalador , @Sick Sad World y @Epsilon69 :
> 
> ...



He retratado a @xilebo y @Obiwanchernobil y aquí nadie dice nada.

Ellos se limitan a enviar memes y escurrir el bulto.

El resto, la ley del silencio. Temen represalias.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Oye, que no me aclaro:

*Al final he dormido una hora más o una hora menos?*


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

¡Yo! Tego Calderón, Don Omar, los bandoleros
Aunque digan que soy
Un bandolero donde voy
Le doy gracias a Dios
Por hoy estar donde estoy
Y voy a seguir con mi tumbao'
Y con mis ojos colorao'
Con mis gatos activao'
Ustedes to' me lo han dao'
Oye, a mí me importa poco lo que se diga del nigga
William Landron y yo somos socios de la avenida
Soy bandolero como el mister politiquero
Que se robo to el dinero y lo postularon de nuevo
(Como si na') si fuera Calde' o Don Omar
Nos daban conspiración la llave bota
Y yo no soy ejemplo mi respeto a tempo
Su único delito fue tener talento
Qué tú quiere que yo escriba
Guasimilla, mentira
De que el D.E.A me tiene en la mira (yo sé)
Yo estoy claro claro, mis impuestos pagos
Critican si trabajo, critican si soy vago (que se va hacer)
Yo hago en primera y me tratan de segunda
Nací de na' le encanta como el negro zumba (eso es verda)
Yo soy tu cuco tengo el trabuco
Conocido mundialmente como el maluco
Aunque digan que soy
Un bandolero donde voy
Le doy gracias a Dios
Por hoy estar donde estoy
Y voy a seguir con mi tumbao'
Y con mis ojos colorao'
Con mis gatos activao'
Ustedes to' me lo han dao' (mera)
Diablo que cherreo
Me cogí un caso y apuntaron el deo'
Ya no era el rey del perreo
Ahora era tecato y otro posible reo
Que me metieran preso dos dijeron mal lo veo
Yo no les creo a su sistema de reformación ingrato
A mí me arrestaron dos puercos por pasar el rato
Y yo aquí pichando aguantando
Callando si nadie es perfecto de qué me están juzgando
Y hace con mi vida lo que cualquiera puede
Vivir como quiere, tener sus placeres, mi gente
Yo no distinto a ustedes
Y hoy en día soy cantante porque ustedes quieren
Me dieron las primeras planas
Cogen rapero con marihuana, pistola y cosa rara
Solo quedara en su mente clara
Cuando crezcan donde yo crecí se críen donde me criaba
Diablo me duele tanta baba
Duele tanta baba
El no juzgarme se les agradece
El beneficio de la duda cualquiera merece
Tío, el no juzgarnos se les agradece
El beneficio de la duda cualquiera merece
Aunque digan que soy
Un bandolero donde voy
Le doy gracias a Dios
Por hoy estar donde estoy
Y voy a seguir con mi tumbao'
Y con mis ojos colorao'
Con mis gatos activao'
Ustedes to' me lo han dao'
Oye, a la gente le encanta sacar pellejo (yo sé)
Unos por profesión, otros por bochincheros (exclusivo)
Dale a la sin hueso socicharronero
Haciendo dinero con el sufrimiento ajeno
Yo no soy un santo pero estoy en clave
Estoy pagando toas mis maldades
Y estoy aquí tirando pa' lante
Como quiera que lo pongas hago menos mal que antes
A ti lo que te jode es que te matastes tratastes
Te superastes pero te olvidaste (de qué)
De que el papa upa esta mirándonos de arriba
El único que juzga el niche que no discrimina
Y yo no he visto "Al Manini Van Dog" (yo no)
Calle callejón el bandido Calderón (si se'or)
El no juzgarnos se les agradece
El beneficio de la duda cualquiera merece
Aunque digan que soy
Un bandolero donde voy
Le doy gracias a Dios
Por hoy estar donde estoy
Y voy a seguir con mi tumbao'
Y con mis ojos colorao'
Con mis gatos activao'
Ustedes to' me lo han dao'
Y aunque digan que soy
Un bandolero donde voy
Le doy gracias a Dios
Por hoy estar donde estoy
Y voy a seguir con mi tumbao'
Y con mis ojos colorao'
Con mis gatos activao'
Ustedes to' me lo han dao'
Echo
The lab
Los bandoleros
Tego Calderón
Diesel
Ponle pila a esto
Don Omar y Tego Calderón
Haciendo historia en la música
Los bandoleros
¡Echo!


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> He retratado a @xilebo y @Obiwanchernobil y aquí nadie dice nada.
> 
> Ellos se limitan a enviar memes y escurrir el bulto.
> 
> El resto, la ley del silencio. Temen represalias.



Creo que el punto Nike se han hecho el nick ese para que no le podamos citar y retratarle.

*DA LA CARA, PVTO NIKE.*


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> 
> Madrugar tanto un sábado no puede ser bueno...



Quizá te pasaste con las pastillas, hijopvta.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Otra cosa:

*Por qué siempre se dice "Demolición controlada", si el 99,99 % de demoliciones lo son? 

No sería más sencillo decir, simplemente, "demolición" y que en el restante 0,01% se hable de "demolición descontrolada"?*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Quizá te pasaste con las pastillas, hijopvta.




Joder cómo estamos hoy ehh!!
Yo no tomo drogas ni cosas parecidas, ya sabéis que estoy bastante en contra de ellas.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder cómo estamos hoy ehh!!
> Yo no tomo drogas ni cosas parecidas, ya sabéis que estoy bastante en contra de ellas.



Quieres que saque a relucir tus primeros posts sobre coca, pajas y monster? No uno sino cientos, ojo.

Uno de los peores ejemplos para la juventud que ha dado este foro. Ahora quiere borrar el pasado como Wismichu. Completamente inadmisible.

Su tiempo se agota....


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cuando os diga "ya!" tenemos que atacar todos juntos a la vez a @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> Estad atentos.



Estoy preparado.


----------



## Pajarotto (26 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estoy preparado.



Aún no...


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> 
> Madrugar tanto un sábado no puede ser bueno...



Madre mia, a esa hora siempre estoy volviendo a casa de fiesta 

Te lo digo yo, no es bueno madrugar un sabado, buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Madre mia, a esa hora siempre estoy volviendo a casa de fiesta
> 
> Te lo digo yo, no es bueno madrugar un sabado, buenos dias !




Hay que conservar las energías!!


----------



## xilebo (26 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Mañana cambian la hora
> 
> Por lo que las noches de burbuja empezarán una hora antes



Y terminan una hora despues, porque a las 2 son las 3, la noche se hace mas corta para algunos


----------



## Suprimo (26 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Oye, que no me aclaro:
> 
> *Al final he dormido una hora más o una hora menos?*



Eso depende, ¿vives en las Canarias?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Mar 2022)

Obiwan no debería renegar de su pasado. Cuando vi que estaba dispuesto a asesinar a su perro con cocaína me quedó claro que el Forero Revelación 2021 era suyo...que forma de forear tan feroz.

Arriba.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Estos cassettes los vendían en los puestos del rastro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Obiwan no debería renegar de su pasado. Cuando vi que estaba dispuesto a asesinar a su perro con cocaína me quedó claro que el Forero Revelación 2021 era suyo...que forma de forear tan feroz.
> 
> Arriba.




Todo gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Yo recuerdo comprar el de dragón ball, y el día que me lo compraron en aquel puesto sonaba camella a toda hostia....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

...y te pasabas HORAS mirando como se le marcaba el cierre del sujetador en la espalda...y ya si conseguías ver un tirante en el hombro caían un par de rociadas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Es que cuando empezaban a ponerse sujetador y nosotros con las hormonas al 110%...


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (27 Mar 2022)

A me desvirgo la Miriam Diaz Aroca enfundada con sus mallas en Cajon Desastre.


----------



## Frysby (27 Mar 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Buena idea pero se te adelantaron...
> Voy a investigar...
> 
> 
> ...



Si. En mi pueblo se llaman puticlubs


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Te han faltado las chicas chin-chin...  ...hubo un momento en que Tele5 fue muy grande...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Salían en horario ya...no sé, a la una o así...se abrían el sujetador y llevaban tapando los pezones cada una una fruta diferente. Estaba la chica fresa, la chica arándano...

"El programa más machista de la televisión" (!!)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Mar 2022)

Que puta vergüenza viento estas cosas en plena cuaresma...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!
Madrugar es una mierda que lo sepáis.


----------



## moromierda (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!
> Madrugar es una mierda que lo sepáis.



¡Píor é no habirse acustado, amego!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Quieres que saque a relucir tus primeros posts sobre coca, pajas y monster? No uno sino cientos, ojo.
> 
> Uno de los peores ejemplos para la juventud que ha dado este foro. Ahora quiere borrar el pasado como Wismichu. Completamente inadmisible.
> 
> Su tiempo se agota....



Eran mensajes ilustrativos, Para prevenir los malos hábitos.

Una vida sana siempre debe ser el objetivo número uno de la sociedad.

Si quieres puedo hacerte una tabla de alimentación y ejercicios personalizada como la que se encuentra en uno de mis hilos.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

*España no ha tenido tantas guerras fratricidas por cuestiones religiosas, económicas, políticas, sociales o de herencias. España ha tenido tantas guerras civiles por una falta de comunicación.*

Veo dos rémoras en nuestra forma de hablar que lo único que hacen es QUE NOS DESPELLEJEMOS, NOS AMENACEMOS, Y NOS MATEMOS ENTRE NOSOTROS. A NUESTRA PROPIA SANGRE, A AMIGOS Y FAMILIARES.

De hecho, este mismo hilo (y no hace falta ni citar a nadie en particular) es indicativo de esto. Sé que va a doler y os vais a sentir reflejados, pero lo siento. Si hubierais nacido alemanes, no tendríais este problema, del mismo modo que si hubierais nacido suizos no pensaríais en la impuntualidad (puesto que ésta sería residual). Es más, y con esto termino y me centro: si hubierais nacido en cualquier otro país DESARROLLADO no tendríais tantas leyes de defensa de la propiedad ni anti-okupación, pues ésta sería, también, anecdótica.

Pero bueno, para no seguir ahondando en otras miserias de las que no podéis escapar mientras no os mudéis BIEN LEJOS, paso a enumerar esos dos problemas de entendimiento:

*- Interrumpir al hablar. *Da igual la clase social, el contexto, la solidez de la relación con la otra persona. Aquí interrumpe todo Cristo y no se dejan terminar las frases.

¿Cuantas veces habéis escuchado "pero no me refería a eso, déjame terminar" o "Espera, termino y comienzas tu"?

INFINIDAD DE VECES A LO LARGO DE LA SEMANA.

*- Conversaciones con temas inconexos*. Uno suelta una idea, el otro contesta lo que le da la gana. Ni cinco minutos sois los españoles capaces de hablar de la misma cosa. Y sois capaces de conectar las cosas más absurdas de la peor manera. Hilais e hilais todo, menos lo que de verdad guarda una relación.

Y las risas. Aquí todo el mundo mete risas de por medio. ¿Son enlatadas o algo?

*Concluido. Ya os he puesto delante de vuestras narices LO PEOR DE VOSOTROS. Con esta información, haced lo que consideréis.*


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esta última que pongo de *Dunas* la incluyo junto a las otras a pesar de haber sido una derrota. Bueno, realmente no fue ni una batalla ni una huida, sino las dos cosas a la vez. Y a mayor gloria de *D. Antonio de Oquendo* y los pocos barcos que pudo salvar. *Ocurrió en 1640.*
> 
> En cuanto a la Guerra contra Flandes, las distintas treguas entre la Monarquía Universal y los Rebeldes no solían alcanzar a la batalla marítima. O si alcanzaba, unos y otros hacían lo indecible por seguir luchando. La Pax Hispánica, ese acuerdo destinado a ser tan solo duradero.
> 
> ...



Pues está fue una de las primeras narraciones-reflexiones (quizá tiene más de lo primero que de lo segundo) y todavía tenía que depurar un poco el estilo. De hecho, tiene menos negritas que las posteriores.

Creo que os pillo un poco descolocados. Curiosamente, es una de las que más me gustan (aunque este mal que yo lo diga), y eso que fue de las primeras.

La traigo por aquí, que pasó desapercibida.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



*El mejor vidrio que habéis pasado por aquí. Me descohonoooo.*

*DÉJAME HABLAAAAAR*


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Otra versión. Aquella noche fue mítica, jajaja....



Y Fernando Sánchez Dragó por ahí detrás.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

Pues ya dije que Camilo José Cela es lo más grande que ha dado Galicia.

Creo que si digo que Vicente Blasco Ibáñez es lo mejor que ha tenido Valencia, no estoy soltando un disparate.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

Iba a traer contenido de José María Íñigo, por tener que ver con todos estos genios y me encuentro con que ha entrevistado a esta pizpi, que no conocía.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me recuerda a estas épocas de nuestra querida España



Pero dale un buen nvtri al tocho.

O acaso, ¿Eres tú el que interrumpe?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Recomiendo los fantásticos noodles (fideos) de mi estimado vendedor Chen de alimentación.


Son noodles con un bolsita de polvo tipo Avecrem, otra bolsita con picatostes y la última bolsita con líquido negro que tiene un aspecto viscoso y le confiere a los fideos un potente sabor.

El caldo resultante obtiene una textura verdosa y al paladar arrojan un pequeño picor en la tráquea.

Puede que algo de acidez tras su ingesta pero merece la pena.

Precio: 1,29 cada sabroso bote.

Tiene de tres tipos:

Amarillo: Sabor a langosta.

Verde: Sabor vegetal.


Rojo: Sabor carne a la parrilla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tampoco hace falta que te envenenes y te mueras para así desaparecer de mi horizonte amoroso.




Mañana realizaré un extenso análisis en este hilo de lao sabrosos noodles de Chen.


I LOVE you


----------



## escalador (27 Mar 2022)

Más razón que un santo. Nunca he visto un video de ella pero me cae mb. Hasta los webos de la estandarización de la belleza.


Y qué decir de la Corredera... como decía Don Jaime Ostos yo no soy un maltratador, pero a la única mujer que maltrataría y pegaría, sería a ella. PUTA Y GORDA LO SERÁ TODA SU MISERABLE Y ACOMPLEJADA VIDA, aunque se empeñe en aparentar lo contrario. Cerda.


----------



## juantxxxo (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Creo que don camilo debe estar reencarnado en un miembro de la copropandi o algo de eso


----------



## escalador (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya has gomitado lo malito.
> 
> ¿Te has quedado a gustito?



Un poquito.


----------



## escalador (27 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pon un tema y te sigo la estela.



Voy a comer, sé que dejarás el pabellón bien alto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Comunicado del partido reformista:

Tal como nos comentó creo que fue @Epsilon69 y @Libertyforall hoy tenemos una noche especial, la noche de los premios de las ROCIADAS, como buen amante del cine siempre los seguía hasta hace unos años que se convirtieron en un montón de mierda, no sé ni quién participa, seguramente todo sean películas de super héroes y mamadous.

Pero siempre es una buena noticia seguir la fiesta del cine, algunos loo harán esta noche en directo y otros en diferido, a mí sin ir más lejos me han invitado a la gala y no voy a poder ir, dicho esto seguramente acabemos como todas las noches hablando de ROCIADAS.

En fin invoco con antelación, que tengáis una buena noche.


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Recuerdo que hoy la Penélope y el barden pueden llevarse su segundo Óscar cada uno...

Si, la vida no reparte a todos por igual.


----------



## atasco (27 Mar 2022)

hola buenas tardes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comunicado del partido reformista:
> 
> Tal como nos comentó creo que fue @Epsilon69 y @Libertyforall hoy tenemos una noche especial, la noche de los premios de las ROCIADAS, como buen amante del cine siempre los seguía hasta hace unos años que se convirtieron en un montón de mierda, no sé ni quién participa, seguramente todo sean películas de super héroes y mamadous.
> 
> ...



Premios de progres para progres. No sé ni quien está nominado.


----------



## atasco (27 Mar 2022)

hola buenas tardes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

Cecilia tenía varias.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

Toque punk de nostalgia hacia bandas de los 80 y 90.


----------



## atasco (27 Mar 2022)

estas de la olla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Premios de progres para progres. No sé ni quien está nominado.




Yo tampoco lo sé, pero siempre es interesante ver los nuevos ejemplares de jacas en Hollywood.

Una fiesta de esas debe ser interesante.

A mi solo me interesan los Oscar técnicos, que en eso siguen teniendo a los mejores profesionales de la industria.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo sé, pero siempre es interesante ver los nuevos ejemplares de jacas en Hollywood.
> 
> Una fiesta de esas debe ser interesante.
> 
> A mi solo me interesan los Oscar técnicos, que en eso siguen teniendo a los mejores profesionales de la industria.



Intuyo que para variar va a ser una gala antirusia.


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)

Esta noche ya hay tematica  

La 94.ª edición de los *Oscar* dará comienzo a las 2.00 h de la madrugada del lunes 28 en *hora* peninsular, cuando en Los Ángeles sean las 17 h y todas las celebridades que optan a la estatuilla dorada ya se encuentren en el Teatro Dolby. Como es habitual, la ceremonia se retransmitirá en directo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Intuyo que para variar va a ser una gala antirusia.




Hombre por supuesto    

Los actores multimillonarios encocados hasta las cejas deseando la paz mundial y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Jane champion está nominada a mejor directora...
No sé de qué coño irá su nueva película, pero esta señora tiene una absoluta obra maestra "el piano".


----------



## melf (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jane champion está nominada a mejor directora...
> No sé de qué coño irá su nueva película, pero esta señora tiene una absoluta obra maestra "el piano".



Yo la he visto y tampoco se de que va.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Mar 2022)

Le van a seguir dando estauillas a Espilbergo y lo sabeis, encima es un fracaso absoluto en taquilla y hay que darle publicidac


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le van a seguir dando estauillas a Espilbergo y lo sabeis, encima es un fracaso absoluto en taquilla y hay que darle publicidac




Pues yo la quería ver, pero según me contaron es prácticamente lo mismo con la fotografía luminosa del spielberg.

La tengo pendiente.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues yo la quería ver, pero según me contaron es prácticamente lo mismo con la fotografía luminosa del spielberg.
> 
> La tengo pendiente.



Tampoco creo que le den nada a mejor film, pero la DeBose es nigro de manval con una carrera muy escondida, el resto son sus pvtas obsesiones de siempre y que está detrás la Shitney


----------



## xilebo (27 Mar 2022)

Las diez *películas que* optan a llevarse el reconocimiento a la mejor cinta del año *son* Nightmare Alley, Don't look up, Dune, Drive my car, Belfast, CODA, Licorice Pizza, The power of the Dog, West Side Story y El método Williams 

Cual ganara ?


----------



## Suprimo (27 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Las diez *películas que* optan a llevarse el reconocimiento a la mejor cinta del año *son* Nightmare Alley, Don't look up, Dune, Drive my car, Belfast, CODA, Licorice Pizza, The power of the Dog, West Side Story y El método Williams
> 
> Cual ganara ?



El "cartel" no es nada malo, otra cosa es que aquí haya mvcho gordo de los Doritos que no sale de casa, este año no hay esa Green Book o esa Moonlight sobre su pvto rasismo de mierda que interesa cero en Europa, aunque a malas sí hay una excepción, la de las monas y su padre, un film pvtrefacto que esconde que de tanto bitxito hormonal las Williams son auténticos transexuales que ganan torneos "femeninos" y menos con lo que se está montando con lo de la "nadadora" tren, que el otro día al darle la medalla de oro la apartaron de las otras... son un pvto país de enfermos radicales y de extremos que, por desgracia, lo han traido a Europa


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Cada vez veo menos cine.

Tuve épocas de ver varias pelis a la semana, pero es que ahora veo 1 cada 3 semanas, aproximadamente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Están conectando ya con la previa de la alfombra de las ROCIADAS, están todos los progres de vomistar hablando de diversidad.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Yo me estoy bajando un padre en apuros del emule para verla con el niño, _¡tomac nota betillas!_ 








Un padre en apuros (1996)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Howard Langston es un atareado hombre de negocios que llega tarde a la clase de kárate de su hijo Jamie. Para que le perdone promete regalarle lo que pida por Navidad: Jamie le pide un muñeco ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Yo me estoy bajando un padre en apuros del emule para verla con el niño, _¡tomac nota betillas!_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues esa peli, la tarde te la salva


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Y South Park que me acabo de enterar que acaban de sacar la temporada 25


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Las diez *películas que* optan a llevarse el reconocimiento a la mejor cinta del año *son* Nightmare Alley, Don't look up, Dune, Drive my car, Belfast, CODA, Licorice Pizza, The power of the Dog, West Side Story y El método Williams
> 
> Cual ganara ?



El método Williams


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues esa peli, la tarde te la salva



Y poli de guardería ya ni te cvento 








Poli de guardería (1990)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: John Kimble es un rudo y veterano detective que lleva años tras la pista de un narcotraficante. La única persona que puede testificar contra él es su ex-esposa. El problema es que ha desaparecido y la ...




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y South Park que me acabo de enterar que acaban de sacar la temporada 25



Pues Los Simpson van este año por la 33 ya


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Perdonad que interrumpa un momento:

Igual que existe el plasterismo, todo el tema de los felpuderos de SNB, etc. A lo mejor os preguntáis:

"¿ Vale, Liberty y por qué no @atasco y tú creáis el hilo del 'atasquismo'? Un hilo con los elementos definitorios."

A lo que contesto:

"No, no es el camino. El atasquismo debe ser algo que esté en el foro y lo impregne todo, que preñe almas. Que el que lo viva y lo sienta, lo haga a su manera. Pero no debe hacerse demasiada bandera del asunto."


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues Los Simpson van este año por la 33 ya



Los simpsons dejé de verlos hace años, incluso hasta los dejaron de poner en Antonia3 en un giro dramático de los acontecimientos que a nadie le importó y mi viego cuando voy a comer a sv casa me pone la ruleta esa llena de monguers

Pero es que South Park la llevaba al día hasta el parón del Kebap 19 y son 20 años de nada y me ha dolido


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Los simpsons dejé de verlos hace años, incluso hasta los dejaron de poner en Antonia3 en un giro dramático de los acontecimientos que a nadie le importó y mi viego cuando voy a comer a sv casa me pone la ruleta esa llena de monguers
> 
> Pero es que South Park la llevaba al día hasta el parón del Kebap 19 y son 20 años de nada y me ha dolido



Como llevaste el final de El Príncipe de Bel Air?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pon un correo a Facua. Eres consumidor. Quizá le pueda meter mano a esos jerifaltes.



Si es por lo de la Rvleta de la Sverte, eso va por el Tribvnal de la Haya


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Pon un correo a Consumo. Eres consumidor. Quizá le pueda meter mano a esos jerifaltes.

**Lo había borrado porque era de conya y pensaba que me estaba pasando, pero aquí lo dejo, aunque voy a poner Consumo, para no hacer publicidad.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Perdonad que interrumpa un momento:
> 
> Igual que existe el plasterismo, todo el tema de los felpuderos de SNB, etc. A lo mejor os preguntáis:
> 
> ...



Yo he intentado hacerme felpudero, pero me han rechazado en las Brigadas por moderado.

Y ahora el atasquismo que se queda en una especie de Tao incognoscible...son tiempos difíciles.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Y ahora el atasquismo que se queda en una especie de Tao incognoscible...son tiempos difíciles.



Eso es que no te has metido bien. Es un punto de no retorno... Una vez lo pruebas, no sales.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y South Park que me acabo de enterar que acaban de sacar la temporada 25



A mí por ahora me está decepcionando.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Como llevaste el final de El Príncipe de Bel Air?



Siempre he sido más de Alf


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Como llevaste el final de El Príncipe de Bel Air?



No recuerdo el final. ¿Qué pasó?


----------



## hartman (28 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No recuerdo el final. ¿Qué pasó?



fue un sueño como los serrano.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Cero Oscars de la Academia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Están entrevistando a la chastain en la alfombra roja, menuda rociada.

Ahora hay unos mamadous obesos que no conoce nadie, podían llamarlo la alfombra negra y no pasaba nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Me voy a calentar un sopistan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Andrew Garfield encocado y pasadisimo de rosca, hostia está espidico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Siempre he sido más de Alf



A la chica le pasó algo, ¿no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El método Williams



Gana la de la champion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Están entrevistando a la chastain en la alfombra roja, menuda rociada.
> 
> Ahora hay unos mamadous obesos que no conoce nadie, podían llamarlo la alfombra negra y no pasaba nada.



Si fueran listos pondrían un horario donde en Europa se pudiera ver. Pero no, lo ponen cuando en Europa la gente está sobando.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a calentar un sopistan.



¿Y la pizza 4 quesos?


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a calentar un sopistan.


----------



## melf (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Las diez *películas que* optan a llevarse el reconocimiento a la mejor cinta del año *son* Nightmare Alley, Don't look up, Dune, Drive my car, Belfast, CODA, Licorice Pizza, The power of the Dog, West Side Story y El método Williams
> 
> Cual ganara ?



Las que he visto:

-Nightmare alley: aburridiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisima. 0/10
-Dune: No esta mal 5/10
-Licorice pizza: empieza bien, pero pierde fuelle rapido. Antes de llegar a la mitad ya habia desconectado 3/10
-The power of dog: como ya dije no se ni lo que vi, una autentica mierda -10/10
-El metodo Williams: pues eso, aun asi no es la peor 4/10


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gana la de la champion



Gana donde salgan más mamadous oprimides liberándose del yugo del hombre blanco heterosexual.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y la pizza 4 quesos?



Bien visto.
Resulta que a Obiwan4 le gustan las sopitas...vamos teniendo ya "the big picture".


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



El único que me gusta es este:




Pero el nutriscore es horrible:


Lista de ingredientes:
Fécula de patata, maltodextrina, picatostes 14% (harina de trigo, aceite vegetal de palma, sal, levadura), jarabe de glucosa, grasa vegetal de palma, suero de leche, carne de pollo 4,6%, sal, aromas (con cebada, huevo, soja y apio), leche desnatada, aceite de oliva 2,4%, patata, extracto de levadura, cebolla, almidón de maíz, puerro 0,4%, proteínas de la leche, especias.
Sustancias o productos que causan alergias o intolerancias: Apio, Huevos, Gluten, Leche, Soja

*Análisis de los ingredientes:*
Aceite de palma No vegano No vegetariano
→ El análisis se basa únicamente en los ingredientes enumerados y no tiene en cuenta los métodos de procesamiento.

Detalles del análisis de los ingredientes » *¡Necesitamos tu ayuda!

Grupo Nova *

4 - Ultraprocesados


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bien visto.
> Resulta que a Obiwan4 le gustan las sopitas...vamos teniendo ya "the big picture".



Ha dejado la coca, los monsters y las pizzas 4 quesos.


----------



## melf (28 Mar 2022)

A mi me gustan estos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

A mi también me gustan esas mierdas. Vi un vídeo de una cámara por los intestinos, con pasta fresca (totalmente digerida) y esa mierda que comemos, que estaba tal cual...y aún así...

PS: era algo así


----------



## melf (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A mi también me gustan esas mierdas. Vi un vídeo de una cámara por los intestinos, con pasta fresca (totalmente digerida) y esa mierda que comemos, que estaba tal cual...y aún así...
> 
> PS: era algo así



Es que tienen la composicion quimica perfecta para que gusten a todo el mundo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> A mi me gustan estos




Estos pero en un recipiente ovalado los he analizado más atrás, son los primeros que me recomendó mi chino de confianza el Chen.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bien visto.
> Resulta que a Obiwan4 le gustan las sopitas...vamos teniendo ya "the big picture".





He madurado, me acabo de dar cuenta viendo a la kirsten dunst en la alfombra roja, no sabía quién era ese ser que hasta hace unos años me invitaba a la rociada, todos maduramos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> He madurado, me acabo de dar cuenta viendo a la kirsten dunst en la alfombra roja, no sabía quién era ese ser que hasta hace unos años me invitaba a la rociada, todos maduramos.


----------



## melf (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estos pero en un recipiente ovalado los he analizado más atrás, son los primeros que me recomendó mi chino de confianza el Chen.



En este hilo? No he visto y no encuento el analisis.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Pero no iba esta noche de los Oscar?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Habéis visto alguna de las películas? Yo no


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero no iba esta noche de los Oscar?



Hace mucho que no se habla del tema del título.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Parece que dune lleva algunos ya y no pienso verla porque no veo remakes...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Una canción de 2capullos en spanish?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> He madurado, me acabo de dar cuenta viendo a la kirsten dunst en la alfombra roja, no sabía quién era ese ser que hasta hace unos años me invitaba a la rociada, todos maduramos.



Te has quedado sin ndrogas?


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Drive My car? Que mierda es esa


----------



## melf (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Drive My car? Que mierda es esa



Acabo de buscarla. Japonesa y de 3 horas


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Curiosa canción y vídeo de Shaggy, que termina siendo una crítica a los infieles en la relaciones de pareja.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Mar 2022)

Esta era mi canción favorita de Marilyn Manson. Salía en Matrix y en el videojuego Midnight Club 3.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Mar 2022)

Burbuja no defrauda.

Hilo de los oscar y todo dios desparramando sin mencionar (supongo que sin enterarse) de la hostia que le ha encalomado el principe de BellAir al tontopollas del Chris Rock. 

Mis dieses a los habituales del jailo, sigan así, haciendo crónica a la altura de los tiempos que nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!

Ayer me quedé sopa 

Hoy los veré en diferido.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (28 Mar 2022)

Hubiera molado que el Will Smith fuera subido al escenario y vaciado el cargador de la glock en el pecho del otro nigga, a lo raperaco gangsta.

Pero de tanto vivir en Julibud se ha vuelto un blanquito que reniega de la idiosincrasia de su raza.


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El método Williams



Uyyy casi aciertas  

*'CODA'*, la película ganadora de Sundance 2021, sorprendió esta noche al ganar el *Óscar a la mejor película* en unos galardones que, sin embargo, estuvieron dominados por la ciencia-ficción de 'Dune', que sumó seis victorias en los apartados técnicos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Bueno bueno, veo que tenemos noticias del mundo mamadou...

Sin duda tendremos que analizar el asunto en este hilo de forma pormenorizada.


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno bueno, veo que tenemos noticias del mundo mamadou...
> 
> Sin duda tendremos que analizar el asunto en este hilo de forma pormenorizada.



Para mi que estaba preparado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Para mi que estaba preparado...




Con los mamadous nunca se sabe...


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con los mamadous nunca se sabe...



Cuál es el chiste que hizo sobre su mujer?


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Cuál es el chiste que hizo sobre su mujer?



Este  

Todo vino por el comentario que hizo Chris Rock sobre Jada Pinkett Smith al salir al escenario.* "Jada, te quiero. Estoy deseando verte en La teniente O'Neil 2", *dice el humorista mirando a la pareja, haciendo una referencia a la calvicie de la actriz y el pelo rapado del personaje que interpretó *Demi Moore *en la película de *Ridley Scott.*


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Para mi que estaba preparado...



No se, la hostia parece que fue bien fuerte


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Iba a traer contenido de José María Íñigo, por tener que ver con todos estos genios y me encuentro con que ha entrevistado a esta pizpi, que no conocía.



cuidado, está ustec entrando en terreno pantanoso...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Según mis investigaciones estaba preparado como todos los años, necesitan algo de que hablar.

Este año ha sido claramente con el mensaje de la defensa de la mujer mamadou.

Viéndoles a todos los asistentes se podía llamar la fiesta de la cocaina y no de los OSCARS, porque menuda tela.


No obstante, seguiré mis líneas de investigación sobre "el caso mamadou".

Y así ya tenemos nueva tematica


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Nuevas noticias al descubierto sobre "El caso mamadou".

Parece que el espécimen de mamadou número 1 cuando golpea al ejemplar de mamadou 2 estaba defendiendo los derechos de su pobre mujer la mamadou, a la que el mismo confesó en un programa que la pienso los cuernos con tasas las blancas que pillaba por banda.

Will, el mamadou campechano de la ciencielogia.


Seguiremos informando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No se, la hostia parece que fue bien fuerte




Es un efecto especial mamadou.


----------



## Edu.R (28 Mar 2022)

Debería diferenciarse entre Oscars técnicos y Oscars.

Tienes 8 Oscars principales (Película, actor, actriz, dirección, guión (2), actor de reparto, actriz de reparto) y 9 técnicos, amen de los de documental y animación y derivados.

Dune ha ganado 6 Oscars, pero los 6 son técnicos. Todos sabemos que no se puede ni acercar a otras películas que alomejor han ganado menos, pero todos principales.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Edu.R dijo:


> Debería diferenciarse entre Oscars técnicos y Oscars.
> 
> Tienes 8 Oscars principales (Película, actor, actriz, dirección, guión (2), actor de reparto, actriz de reparto) y 9 técnicos, amen de los de documental y animación y derivados.
> 
> Dune ha ganado 6 Oscars, pero los 6 son técnicos. Todos sabemos que no se puede ni acercar a otras películas que alomejor han ganado menos, pero todos principales.



De Dune se va a acordar todo quisqui en su género y más si son "técnicos" además estaba nominada como mejor película aunque cada vec rellenen más ese apartado, de las otras como la de la charo Chastain, la de las tenistas transexuales a base de GH o la de los sordos (un tricste remake según FA) no lo va a ver nadie ni en las pelis esas que ponen en los aviones

Lo de las pelis de animación ya empieza a dar pvto asco, siempre la mesma pvta mierda, el de cortos lo ganó un madrileño, pues bien, ni siquiera se lo han puesto en la wikipedia los sajones chupapollas








Alberto Mielgo - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





Al final de West Side Story sólo ganó la DeBuse, Espilber sigue acumulando nominaciones


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nuevas noticias al descubierto sobre "El caso mamadou".
> 
> Parece que el espécimen de mamadou número 1 cuando golpea al ejemplar de mamadou 2 estaba defendiendo los derechos de su pobre mujer la mamadou, a la que el mismo confesó en un programa que la pienso los cuernos con tasas las blancas que pillaba por banda.
> 
> ...



Cuando le svelta el meco no mueve ni los pies del svelo, demasiado burdo todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Cuando le svelta el meco no mueve ni los pies del svelo, demasiado burdo todo




Probablemente estemos ante un caso de lucha mamadou por cortejo indirecto en diferido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Mar 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Se descubre más datos del "el caso mamadou"!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> De Dune se va a acordar todo quisqui en su género y más si son "técnicos" además estaba nominada como mejor película aunque cada vec rellenen más ese apartado, de las otras como la de la charo Chastain, la de las tenistas transexuales a base de GH o la de los sordos (un tricste remake según FA) no lo va a ver nadie ni en las pelis esas que ponen en los aviones
> 
> Lo de las pelis de animación ya empieza a dar pvto asco, siempre la mesma pvta mierda, el de cortos lo ganó un madrileño, pues bien, ni siquiera se lo han puesto en la wikipedia los sajones chupapollas
> 
> ...



Es que es un remake de una película que era ya muy buena, veo lógico que le manden a pastar.


----------



## Suprimo (28 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que es un remake de una película que era ya muy buena, veo lógico que le manden a pastar.



La peli de los sordos tambien es un remake








La familia Bélier (2014)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: Todos los miembros de la familia Bélier son sordos, excepto Paula, de 16 años. Ella hace de intérprete para sus padres, especialmente en lo que respecta al funcionamiento de la granja familiar. Debido ...




www.filmaffinity.com





Infiltrados fue un remake








Infiltrados (2006)


Género: Thriller | Sinopsis: El Departamento de Policía de Massachussets se enfrenta a la mayor banda de crimen organizado de la ciudad de Boston. La estrategia consiste en acabar desde dentro con Frank Costello, el poderoso jefe ...




www.filmaffinity.com





No me vale como argumento, además son remakes recientes, nada de algo de hace 60 años 

Y el tema sordera el año pasado hubo una mil veces mejor








Sound of Metal (2019)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Narra la historia de un joven batería de una banda de música que comienza a perder la audición. (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> La peli de los sordos tambien es un remake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infiltrados fue un plagio, llegaron a un acuerdo y soltaron eso de que era un remake


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

A mi me parece preparado también, pero no les ha quedado mal, sobre todo en formato gif.
Y Nichole Kidman se va a dejar una buena pasta en re-inyectarse el botox. Se le han saltado todas las costuras...







¿Creéis que con ésta (de chorti, ahora...puff) Obiwan rociaba o la respetó como amor platónico? La verdad es que tuvo una época de estar muy rica, con todos aquellos rizos...


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> A mi me parece preparado también, pero no les ha quedado mal, sobre todo en formato gif.
> Y Nichole Kidman se va a dejar una buena pasta en re-inyectarse el botox. Se le han saltado todas las costuras...
> 
> 
> ...



Pero si fue todo preparado, por que luego will en su discurso como ganador del oscar, pide disculpas, que no lo ha hecho bien y le pide a la academia que le vuelvan a invitar en el futuro ? si no has hecho nada malo y era teatro, no dice eso. Se rumorea que puede perder el oscar por su accion. Y circula un video por ahi que will muy afectado en una pausa publicitaria junto a otros actores consolandose.

Fue una broma muy pesada


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Que coño es "una relaccion abierta"?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero si fue todo preparado, por que luego will en su discurso como ganador del oscar, pide disculpas, que no lo ha hecho bien y le pide a la academia que le vuelvan a invitar en el futuro ? si no has hecho nada malo y era teatro, no dice eso. Se rumorea que puede perder el oscar por su accion. Y circula un video por ahi que will muy afectado en una pausa publicitaria junto a otros actores consolandose.
> 
> Fue una broma muy pesada



Es que son actores.
No sé, creo que no los veo ni como personas...pero si su trabajo es engañarnos! 

Se supone que el presentador se ha beneficiado a la mujera de Will, no?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que coño es "una relaccion abierta"?



Ella hace lo que quiere y tú miras (si te va, claro. Si no te vas a pescar o algo.)


----------



## Edge2 (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ella hace lo que quiere y tú miras (si te va, claro. Si no te vas a pescar o algo.)



Con dinero todo vale. Le digo yo a mi parienta que quiero una relaccion abierta y duermo en el coche...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Con dinero todo vale. Le digo yo a mi parienta que quiero una relaccion abierta y duermo en el coche...



Pero tú no estabas en la universidad de exámenes?, Eres joven para estar casado hombre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que son actores.
> No sé, creo que no los veo ni como personas...pero si su trabajo es engañarnos!
> 
> Se supone que el presentador se ha beneficiado a la mujera de Will, no?




Los mamadous siempre llevan la razón.


----------



## xilebo (28 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es que son actores.
> No sé, creo que no los veo ni como personas...pero si su trabajo es engañarnos!
> 
> Se supone que el presentador se ha beneficiado a la mujera de Will, no?



Cierto, en la etapa que estuvieron de relacion abierta, la mujer de will se lio con el presentador  



Edge2 dijo:


> Con dinero todo vale. Le digo yo a mi parienta que quiero una relaccion abierta y duermo en el coche...



O en el trastero 

Pero una pregunta, si en una relacion abierta, la mujer hace lo que le da la gana, el hombre tmb puede hacerlo no ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

Hoy andaba cenandome una deliciosa y nutritiva tortilla de patatas palacios, tras abrir el envase y meterla en el microondas dos minutos he abierto una barra de pan y colocado las porciones de tortilla cuidadosamente para después untar mahonesa.

Me he sentado en el sofá ante la atenta mirada de mi perro que como todos sabéis es paralítico...

He puesto la TV y he visto a Pablo motos defendiendo a su amigo mamadou Smith, mamadou Smith como sabéis invierto en comprar los derechos internacionales del hormiguero...."amigos".

Era por lo que he podido ver una reunión de charos y cuñaos arreglando el mundo.


La gente aún se piensa que no estaba preparado, menuda tela.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cierto, en la etapa que estuvieron de relacion abierta, la mujer de will se lio con el presentador
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Desconocía el dato de que la mujer de mamadou Smith fue embestida por la "roca" morena


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desconocía el dato de que la mujer de mamadou Smith fue embestida por la "roca" morena



Y varias veces encima, al parecer 

Yo creo que no estuvo preparado, lo se son actores. Y se que pablo motos es amigo de will, pero tmb ha dicho que si entras en una guerra en este caso dialectica, se debe responder de la misma forma y no usando la violencia, ahi la cago will, que vivio la mejor noche de su vida con su ansiado oscar y la peor noche pegando a un compañero de profesion....y por internet han pedido la expulsion de la academia de will. Probablemente el metodo williams sea la ultima peli de will....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero si fue todo preparado, por que luego will en su discurso como ganador del oscar, pide disculpas, que no lo ha hecho bien y le pide a la academia que le vuelvan a invitar en el futuro ? si no has hecho nada malo y era teatro, no dice eso. Se rumorea que puede perder el oscar por su accion. Y circula un video por ahi que will muy afectado en una pausa publicitaria junto a otros actores consolandose.
> 
> Fue una broma muy pesada



Promoción para la película que Will y Chris acaban de grabar y que en un par de meses van a promocionar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que coño es "una relaccion abierta"?



Que tu mujer juega al teto con todo el que se encuentra


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy andaba cenandome una deliciosa y nutritiva tortilla de patatas palacios, tras abrir el envase y meterla en el microondas dos minutos he abierto una barra de pan y colocado las porciones de tortilla cuidadosamente para después untar mahonesa.
> 
> Me he sentado en el sofá ante la atenta mirada de mi perro que como todos sabéis es paralítico...
> 
> ...



La tortilla de súper, mejor ponerla en la sartén con un poco de aceite de oliva y dorarla bien

A menos que guste lefosa como a josé batallas


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Promoción para la película que Will y Chris acaban de grabar y que en un par de meses van a promocionar.



Pues el photocall va a estar calentito


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Desconocía el dato de que la mujer de mamadou Smith fue embestida por la "roca" morena



Mamadou no, WILL.

Will Smith es sagrado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Mamadou no, WILL.
> 
> Will Smith es sagrado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Se esta hablando más del caso mamadou que de la guerra, la luz y otras cosas, menuda tela.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por lo visto a la mona se la ha follado medio Hollywood y el otro medio miraba.
> 
> Lo raro es que después del sopapo Will Smith no se cayera al suelo por el desplazamiento del centro de gravedad de su cornamenta.




Joder ya estás dando guerra desde por la mañana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por lo visto el mono progre es muy violento y un poquito asesino en la vida real:




No entiendo este vídeo, a mí se me acerca un extraño, me besa en la boca y reaccionó peor que este.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Si te das cuenta y analizas con detenimiento el vídeo, en ningún momento el reportero le besa en la boca, sino en las mejillas, rozando incluso la oreja derecha de Dumbo que tiene. El mono violento dice que le besó en la boca, lo que demuestra, tras visionar el vídeo, que no solo es violento y asesino, sino también un mentiroso.
> 
> Tú no eres un mono violento, eres un jáster amoroso y te debes a tus fans.




La trama mamadou al rojo vivo!!!


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por lo visto a la mona se la ha follado medio Hollywood y el otro medio miraba.
> 
> Lo raro es que después del sopapo Will Smith no se cayera al suelo por el desplazamiento del centro de gravedad de su cornamenta.



Eso tmb lo he pensado yo, es que casi el presentador ni se mueve mucho por la bofetada de will, y eso que fue boxeador


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ************************EXCLUSIVAS EPSILON69*****************************
> 
> Will Smith es gay y la mona calva de su mujer es lesbiana, a lo Alaska&Mario
> 
> ...



     


Todo el mundo vaticinando que la carrera del mamadou se ha acabado.

El mamadou el año que viene recibe otro Óscar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

@Epsilon69 que eres funcionario cabron pasas más tiempo tu en el foro que yo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por pasarme todo el día en el foro leyéndote me han despedido por bajo rendimiento y ahora me paso todo el día esperando en el foro a que te conectes para leerte.



Es todo un tanto inquietante.

En cualquier caso me estoy tomando un sopistan de espárragos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es todo un tanto inquietante.
> 
> En cualquier caso me estoy tomando un sopistan de espárragos.



Los espárragos tienen la fama de cambiar el sabor del esperma, a peor.

No debes tener pensado ir al Hostal Conchita.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los espárragos tienen la fama de cambiar el sabor del esperma, a peor.
> 
> No debes tener pensado ir al Hostal Conchita.




No, el conchita no creo que lo visite hasta dentro de unas semanas, ahora soy otro, un nuevo hombre.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

El sabor del semen - Silvia Olmedo


¿Se puede cambiar el sabor del semen? Te damos algunos consejos




silviaolmedo.com





Aquí hay tema para una noche, con masterclass de @Sick Sad World 

¿Será cierto?


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El sabor del semen - Silvia Olmedo
> 
> 
> ¿Se puede cambiar el sabor del semen? Te damos algunos consejos
> ...



Bueno, ahora vais a decir que no habéis probado vuestra propia mascada.

Sólo el ONVRE que esté muy seguro de su HETEROSEPSUHALIDAC puede probar unas gotillas de su lefote sin por ello ser homoc.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los espárragos son maravillosos. Alisan la piel de la cara y del escroto.




Eso dicen las jóvenes socialistas blancas que acuden a las manifestaciones en favor del pueblo nigeriano, donde son captadas para facilitar la nacionalidad española a los ejemplares de mamadous, mediante la técnica de la "black rociada".


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Mar 2022)

Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.

*Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?

Has sido el último gorrón en ser incluido en la cuenta de HBO de tu cunyado?*

Esta vez sí podemos hayudarte. Comienzan Las Noches de Burbuja.

@iat16528 @Esther_PL @Chortina del 95 @Chortina Premium @kokod @TERROR_BLANCO_88 @AmericanSamoa @corolaria @circonita @atasco @M. Priede @moromierda @.AzaleA. @Obiwanchernobil @Hielo/Fuego @Komanche O_o @Sick Sad World @Ederne @Jevitronka @Arboleda @DVD1975 @Paddy McAloon @Topacio @xilebo @Epsilon69 @escalador @Peter Sellers @Peter Steele @THE KING OF SWING @masia @DorianWilde @LADRIC @sans-pisito @pelotazo_especulativo @Hombre Blanco Hetero @TengomasreservasqueFalete @Patatas bravas @OBDC @juantxxxo @QuiqueCamoiras @ORGULLO BLANCO @Lenina @Choni poligonera @Zbeeks 1235 @GORILA_ENDEMONIADO666 @el mensa @little hammer @octopodiforme @damnit @perrosno @Koffing Salvaje @Le Passager @Galvani @rafabogado @El Mena @PEDRO EL SEPULTURERO @Furymundo @El Pionero @Paletik "Paletov" Pasha @AliBey @fredesvindo @Lemavos @El gostoso @Billy Ray @Billy Fockabocas @MollyHatchet @Curvy Princess @jaimitoabogado @eL PERRO @El pesetilla @Santoro @rjota @Skywalker22 @Lemmy es Dios @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @Rose_Seraphim @Niña Bonita @Abrojo @InigoMontoya @PiterWas @Chortina de Humo @Pio Pio @Julio El Grande @El Ranchos @bill Boss ❤ @Pajarotto @Paparajote @Steven Seagull @Steve @El cogorzas @Power Ranger en paro


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (29 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.
> 
> *Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?
> 
> ...



Yo gorroneo la cuenta de Netflix de mi suegra aunque apenas lo veo, y les pago el HBO a mis padres que a su vez gorronean mi hermana y mi cuñado. Soy la gorrona gorroneada, cerrándose el círculo perfectamente.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Mar 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Yo gorroneo la cuenta de Netflix de mi suegra aunque apenas lo veo, y les pago el HBO a mis padres que a su vez gorronean mi hermana y mi cuñado. Soy la gorrona gorroneada, cerrándose el círculo perfectamente.



Yo tengo todo: HBO, Nerfli, Praim, Dazon... Sólo me falta el furbo de Movistar.

*Soy parásito y parasitado.*


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.
> 
> *Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?
> 
> ...



Has convocado a medio foro


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Mar 2022)

Estamos pagando la cuenta de Netflix, HBO y Disney entre cinco personas.

Me falta Amazon, si alguno de los foreros de confianza estáis interesados en pagar una cuenta a medias que me lo diga.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Has convocado a medio foro



*Es parte de la gran obra que constituye la cuenta Libertyforall y el excelso hilo de los Nocturnos, el mejor de todo el foro.*


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (29 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo tengo todo: HBO, Nerfli, Praim, Dazon... Sólo me falta el furbo de Movistar.
> 
> *Soy parásito y parasitado.*



Siendo ninis no nos pueden pedir que paguemos todo.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Has convocado a medio foro





Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Siendo ninis no nos pueden pedir que paguemos todo.



*Las circunstancias lo requerían.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Joder que mensaje más largo cabron, casi me da tiempo a beberme el sopistan entero.

Es claramente un montaje , donde el caballero mamadou lucha contra el otro malvado mamadou por restaurar su honor.

Dicho esto, me parece bien que le haya ajusticiado.


----------



## damnit (29 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.
> 
> *Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?
> 
> ...





Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Yo gorroneo la cuenta de Netflix de mi suegra aunque apenas lo veo, y les pago el HBO a mis padres que a su vez gorronean mi hermana y mi cuñado. Soy la gorrona gorroneada, cerrándose el círculo perfectamente.





Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo tengo todo: HBO, Nerfli, Praim, Dazon... Sólo me falta el furbo de Movistar.
> 
> *Soy parásito y parasitado.*





PLEX for the win.

Todo lo que quiero cuando lo quiero, por el tiempo que me dé la gana.


----------



## Topacio (29 Mar 2022)

Yo ahora me voy a empezar a ver la película de Insidius en HBO, 

Esta en "novedades" por si alguien no la ha visto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Yo ahora me voy a empezar a ver la película de Insidius en HBO,
> 
> Esta en "novedades" por si alguien no la ha visto



La primera está curiosa.


----------



## atasco (29 Mar 2022)

pero que le pasa al menda


----------



## Paparajote (29 Mar 2022)

Nesflis es mierda pura lavacelebros así que pagar aunque sea tres o cuatro cochinos euros por verlo ya me parece caro.


----------



## moromierda (29 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?



No, amego. Yo tiene torrent.


----------



## Paparajote (29 Mar 2022)

Anoche estuve a punto de ser poseído mentalmente por Pajarotto en un viaje astral. Estuve en un tris de perder el control de mi celebro y acabar posteando con una multi llamada Paparajotto y sometido a su dominio. Suerte que me concentré ayudado por mi fuerza murciana innata y conseguí rechazar su ataque. Ha conseguido hacerse fuerte con sus poderosos hilos, id con ojo no intente lo mismo con vosotros. A pesar de todo lo aprecio.


----------



## Paparajote (29 Mar 2022)

Esta es la página 666 del jilo. Encomendaros a Dios por si las moscas.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Mar 2022)

Yo solo pago filmin. Gorroneo el Movistar de mis padres y los meses que saco un dinerillo haciendo pajas en el Retiro pillo el Disney plas


----------



## xilebo (29 Mar 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> Esta es la página 666 del jilo. Encomendaros a Dios por si las moscas.



Amen


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> Esta es la página 666 del jilo. Encomendaros a Dios por si las moscas.



¿Otra vez? ¿Qué ha pasado?
¿Obiwan borrando compulsivamente mensajes sobre cocaína ahora que es un hombre nuevo?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Ahora sí, en la página 666 de este hilo histórico...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Bueno, ahora vais a decir que no habéis probado vuestra propia mascada.
> 
> Sólo el ONVRE que esté muy seguro de su HETEROSEPSUHALIDAC puede probar unas gotillas de su lefote sin por ello ser homoc.



A ver, algún beso blanco en un momento de desenfreno ha caído...

Es de bien nacidos ser agradecidos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Otra vez? ¿Qué ha pasado?
> ¿Obiwan borrando compulsivamente mensajes sobre cocaína ahora que es un hombre nuevo?





Es posible que estemos siendo víctimas de un nuevo ataque.
El servicio de inteligencia reformista está trabajando en ello.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> Anoche estuve a punto de ser poseído mentalmente por Pajarotto en un viaje astral. Estuve en un tris de perder el control de mi celebro y acabar posteando con una multi llamada Paparajotto y sometido a su dominio. Suerte que me concentré ayudado por mi fuerza murciana innata y conseguí rechazar su ataque. Ha conseguido hacerse fuerte con sus poderosos hilos, id con ojo no intente lo mismo con vosotros. A pesar de todo lo aprecio.



Yo el otro día soñé con esta escena de "Enemigo mío" pero protagonizada por Pajarotto y Obiwan. Burbuja quedaba destruída y sólo quedaban ellos 2 viviendo en un eterno Mad Max...

Pajarotto era el drac, por aclarar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

*Se que tal vez me añorais, que extrañais cuando me adueñaba del foro con mis hilos, aquellos tiempos donde mis hilos multipagina copaban la primer página de guardería, aquellos día esto no era burbuja info, era obiinfo.

Pero los últimos tiempos vividos me han echo reflexionar...

tal vez me este llenando de poder y eso no sea bueno....

porque en el fondo:

todo gran poder conlleva una gran responsabilidad.


y ahora más que nunca debemos prepararnos para la gran guerra civil del foro.


Dicho esto, aún debo presentar mis candidaturas a los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" que se celebrarán en breve
*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo el otro día soñé con esta escena de "Enemigo mío" pero protagonizada por Pajarotto y Obiwan. Burbuja quedaba destruída y sólo quedaban ellos 2 viviendo en un eterno Mad Max...
> 
> Pajarotto era el drac, por aclarar...




La guerra entre @Pajarotto y @Obiwanchernobil no ha echo más que comenzar!!!

Las piezas ya están dispuestas en el tablero.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Mar 2022)

Will smith


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La guerra entre @Pajarotto y @Obiwanchernobil no ha echo más que comenzar!!!
> 
> Las piezas ya están dispuestas en el tablero.



Nunca había visto a nadie autocitarse...  ...que jrande!


----------



## escalador (29 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo tengo todo: HBO, Nerfli, Praim, Dazon... Sólo me falta el furbo de Movistar.
> 
> *Soy parásito y parasitado.*



Pues vaya. Te creía menos NOM Liberty...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> No se por que me citais en este hilo  de nocturna poco, yo soy un señor mayor atrapado en un cuerpo de florera. Dame unas pantunflas y youtube y feliz. Ni netflix ni mieldas, no me atrae na de lo que veo. No pago mas, ea



Eres un señor mayor Y CALVO atrapado en un cuerpo ESCULTURAL de florera, quizás?



Joder, que temazo...


----------



## masia (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.
> 
> *Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?
> 
> ...



A mi no me cites más atontao y pon a tu "amiga" PROARIO INJUSTO TOTAL.
Coño ya................................


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

Que crack @Libertyforall haciendo levas para el Partido Reformista...



Necesitamos carne de ca...héroes, muchos héroes para lo que se avecina...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Mar 2022)

Yo es que lo del zoo de los Ángeles me la suda tanto como cuando copito le zurraba a los otros monos o se cagaba en la mano y le tiraba la mierda a los visitantes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> No se por que me citais en este hilo  de nocturna poco, yo soy un señor mayor atrapado en un cuerpo de florera. Dame unas pantunflas y youtube y feliz. Ni netflix ni mieldas, no me atrae na de lo que veo. No pago mas, ea



¿Para qué más?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> *Se que tal vez me añorais, que extrañais cuando me adueñaba del foro con mis hilos, aquellos tiempos donde mis hilos multipagina copaban la primer página de guardería, aquellos día esto no era burbuja info, era obiinfo.
> 
> Pero los últimos tiempos vividos me han echo reflexionar...
> 
> ...



¿Cuando te toca la segunda?


----------



## TERROR_BLANCO_88 (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.
> 
> *Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?
> 
> ...



Ni puta idea. No tengo TV


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.

Ya casi tenemos perfilado el nuevo paquete de reformas.


----------



## THE KING OF SWING (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hoy también vamos con una entradilla un poco más pronto.
> 
> *Estás considerando abrir una cuenta conjunta de Nerfli para Burbugos?
> 
> ...



solo veo series policiacas que echan gratis o el furbol en pirata. Ahora tengo suerte de que ''LIVESCORE'' esta echando en vivo todos los partidos de segunda + a ca' mis suegros tienen SKY y alli veo la prem.

Nerflis y eso no me llama mucho la atencion, aunque hay 2-3 series que me gustaria ver...a lo mejor las veo en pirata


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ahora sí, en la página 666 de este hilo histórico...



Ahora siii pagina 666  hemos vuelto porque epsilon se inmolo y se borraron todos sus mensajes de este hilo parece


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahora siii pagina 666  hemos vuelto porque epsilon se inmolo y se borraron todos sus mensajes de este hilo parece




Exacto.
Cuando intento su golpe de estado dentro del partido el sabía que no sería gratuito.
@Pajarotto primero le uso como agente doble y luego le dejó tirado.

Nada en esta vida es gratis, la fidelidad al partido reformista es innegociable.

No obstante se ha borrado el pasado delictivo de @Epsilon69 y se le ha devuelto su cartera de ministro.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

Masia insultando por no se ni qué motivo. No vale ni para contestarle.

Esto es como todo:

*AL QUE LE GUSTE MI CONTENIDO, ME SEGUIRÁ LEYENDO Y DÁNDOME ZANKS.*

AL QUE NO, QUE ME IGNORE.

YO TENGO A UNOS 30 EN IGNORADOS.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

*Muchas listas de los mejores libros de la historia sitúan Anna Karenina como el primero. Aunque me faltan muchos por leer, tan solo puedo decir que no me parece descabellado.*

Fue escrito por Tolstói a finales del S. XIX, en Rusia, y es una de las tres grandes novelas del adulterio de la literatura universal, junto con Madame Bovary de Flaubert y La Regenta de Clarín.

Ese libro es una síntesis de lo mejor que se ha podido hacer en la literatura. Es uno de los libros más emocionales que existen y funciona como drama, como obra costumbrista y como obra histórica.

En el plano del drama nos muestra a diversos personajes bien definidos y cada uno adopta un rol que lo contrapone con otros. Un manual de psicología humana, mostrándonos como son víctimas y verdugos en el juego sentimental.

En cuanto al costumbrismo, las descripciones de escenas de la alta sociedad rusa de finales del s.XIX son sublimes: las grandes galas en palacios, las carreras de caballos como evento social, las escenas de caza, etc.

Por lo que respecta al historicismo del libro, Tolstói muestra magistralmente muchos aspectos, destacando quizá como era la economía agraria del momento.

*En definitiva, una obra completísima.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El subnormal ese de Masia insultando por no se ni qué motivo. No vale ni para contestarle.
> 
> Esto es como todo:
> 
> ...



No sé si es el mismo forero que intento realizar un ataque contra mí en pinza rodeando el perímetro al poco de registrarme yo, no sé si era masía, masías o masías.
Rápidamente empleo la técnica del puesto de castañas y tuvo que huir.

No le quedó más remedio que aceptar su derrota, pero claro, no sé si fue ese forero el que tú dices.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahora siii pagina 666  hemos vuelto porque epsilon se inmolo y se borraron todos sus mensajes de este hilo parece



Volver a la página 666...joder, que pazuzesco es todo esto...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El subnormal ese de Masia insultando por no se ni qué motivo. No vale ni para contestarle.
> 
> Esto es como todo:
> 
> ...



Yo llevo 100.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No sé si es el mismo forero que intento realizar un ataque contra mí en pinza rodeando el perímetro al poco de registrarme yo, no sé si era masía, masías o masías.
> Rápidamente empleo la técnica del puesto de castañas y tuvo que huir.
> 
> No le quedó más remedio que aceptar su derrota, pero claro, no sé si fue ese forero el que tú dices.



No sé. Pero este lo decía en serio. Y por gilipolleces de foreros. 

Lo que he aprendido es que quien te quiere nunca se va a dejar influenciar por lo que digan otros. Y si otros hablan mal de ti y te alejan de gente, lo único que hacen esquivarte ellos mismos las balas.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo llevo 100.



Al chucho supongo que le tendrás, no? A mi curiosamente no me ha ignorado, ni yo a él.

PD. Cámbiate el nick o algo pa que te podamos citar. Hay que dar la cara.


----------



## Paparajote (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Muchas listas de los mejores libros de la historia sitúan Anna Karenina como el primero. Aunque me faltan muchos por leer, tan solo puedo decir que no me parece descabellado.*
> 
> Fue escrito por Tolstói a finales del S. XIX, en Rusia, y es una de las tres grandes novelas del adulterio de la literatura universal, junto con Madame Bovary de Flaubert y La Regenta de Clarín.
> 
> ...



A mí me gustó mucho. Curiosamente, Tolstoi renegó mucho de ese libro años después.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

Paparajote dijo:


> A mí me gustó mucho. Curiosamente, Tolstoi renegó mucho de ese libro años después.



Quien ha leído ese y Guerra y Paz se suele quedar con el primero.

Por qué el segundo tiene tanta fama (no lo he leído)?


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!.
> 
> Ya casi tenemos perfilado el nuevo paquete de reformas.



Por cierto, ultimamente estas haciendo mas reformas que el gobierno de Sanchez


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Al chucho supongo que le tendrás, no? A mi curiosamente no me ha ignorado, ni yo a él.
> 
> PD. Cámbiate el nick o algo pa que te podamos citar. Hay que dar la cara.



¿El Perro? No. Me ignora a veces y me designora.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

Empezamos:

*No encontraste las emociones intensas que te faltaban en los deportes de riesgo?*

*Dejaste a medias el aprendizaje de 5 disciplinas?*

Aquí te damos consuelo. Comienzan las noches de Burbuja.

@Obiwanchernobil @melf @El Juani @Se vienen cositas(soy CD) @xilebo @melf @escalador @Edu.R @Suprimo @Epsilon69 @Hielo/Fuego


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Mar 2022)

Lo más arriesgado que he hecho ha sido cruzar una vez con el semáforo en rojo
Sí cagado.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Masia insultando por no se ni qué motivo. No vale ni para contestarle.
> 
> Esto es como todo:
> 
> ...



*Pensaba esperar hasta mañana, pero no me he podido aguantar. Os habéis comido un buen cebo.*

Veamos:

La mayoría de mis mensajes tienen zankito de las mismas personas y suelen ser, en su mayoría, mensajes de risas, entre colegas (y digo bien).

Pues bien, y este mensaje? Sólo un nvtri, el de @Tubiegah . Es tenso y una situación en la que vienen mal dadas.

Algunos foreros no me zankean todo, como @melf. Otros se lo toman todo a risa y hasta se les olvida a veces, como @Obiwanchernobil

Y el resto? Que pasa, que cuando son risas o es tocho todos quieren a @Libertyforall , pero y cuando toca dar un paso al frente y decir "Yo también soy Espartaco"? Y mira que eliminé el insulto hacia el forero en cuestión, a ver si eso daba algún resultado.

No tomasteis partido por cobardía en favor de un forero con el que reís y compartís anécdotas todos los días? Tan bajo habéis caído para tomar esa decisión (u omisión, mejor dicho) tan salomónica, en el mejor de los casos?

Por tanto, concluyo que:


*@Epsilon69 @xilebo @Hielo/Fuego --> NO DARÍAN LA CARA POR MI EN LA VIDA REAL.



Y SI NO, DESMIÉNTEMELO!!*


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Pensaba esperar hasta mañana, pero no me he podido aguantar. Os habéis comido un buen cebo.*
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> ...



echa un vistazo al post nº 10.022 y mira a que hora te dí el thanks


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Mar 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> echa un vistazo al post nº 10.022 y mira a que hora te dí el thanks



No me sale, papi. Solamente una reacción nueva de @melf . Aunque sí que es justo decir que nvtriste el mensaje posterior que iba en la misma dirección.


----------



## xilebo (30 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Pensaba esperar hasta mañana, pero no me he podido aguantar. Os habéis comido un buen cebo.*
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> ...



Me has recordado a este


----------



## El Mena (30 Mar 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo más parecido que he visto ha sido esto



Pues el león le gana al tigre 

Allah es grande


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Dejaos de películas, lo importante en la vida son tres cosas:

1-El dinero.

2-Rociar.

3-Volver a rociar.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Mar 2022)

¿Alguien sabe algo del "dispositivo del hombre muerto" de Epsilon?

Por lo visto, al inmolar su cuenta se han enviado una serie correos con información sobre todos los multis de Obiwan, números de cuentas en las Islas Caimán, composición de complejos proteínicos para espesar la rociada...y todo tipo de información sensible sobre el Partido.

Yo por supuesto lo he borrado sin llegar a leer nada. 

Pero me temo que existe una brecha de seguridad importante. Se puede sentir el aliento de @Pajarotto en la nuca...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Si, ayer estábamos en 11k y hoy en 10k.

El ciber ataque de la semana pasada al partido nos costos 3000k en este mismo hilo.


Deseamos saber más de tus andanzas y borrados de einformacion @Epsilon69 


@xilebo ya que eres el ministro de exteriores y relaciones internacionales, ¿As conseguido contactar con @Edge2 para la entrevista o no es posible?, Debemos seguir con el plan de entrevistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Qué harás entonces cuando no tengas nada para comer y lo único que te salga por la punta del pito sea sangre por fallo renal y descomposición de electrolitos en sangre por inanición?




Seguir rociando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Imposible: el esperado fallo multiorgánico afectará sobremanera a tu capacidad de espermatogénesis y quedarán atrofiados epidídimo, próstata y testículos. Solo echarás sangre por el meato urinario.
> 
> Desgraciadamente, no quedará más remedio que amputar.






Si, si, pero cuéntanos tu asunto del borrado de mensajes joer


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No esquives las balas: asume tus responsabilidades, que yo he asumido las mías.
> 
> Al tumor maligno no se le comprende, se le combate. Al tumor maligno no se le reza para que se vaya.
> 
> ...




Cenar un sopistan de espárragos.


----------



## Roquete (31 Mar 2022)

¿Es un ratón, es una letra griega, es un pájaro?. ¿O tres mentes privilegiadas en una?


----------



## Edge2 (31 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, ayer estábamos en 11k y hoy en 10k.
> 
> El ciber ataque de la semana pasada al partido nos costos 3000k en este mismo hilo.
> 
> ...



Que entrevista si ya os he contado toda mi vida  

Quien ha decidido que @xilebo sea ministro?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que entrevista si ya os he contado toda mi vida
> 
> Quien ha decidido que @xilebo sea ministro?




Buenos días gañanes.

Todos los reformistas son entrevistados.

@xilebos es ministro desde hace un año.

Hace un año que los ministros juraron sus cargos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Siempre saciando tu sed sensorial.... comienza a nutrir tu alma de vez en cuando también.
> 
> Si no alimentas tu alma, pronto te será arrebatada. O puede que ya lo haya sido.
> 
> Has iniciado el camino de no retorno.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

Os traigo más quinterismo.

Con el tiempo se aprende, todo lo sana, lo juzga... Muchas veces creemos que hemos hecho todo, pero solo necesitamos tiempo.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

Sobre el analfabetismo.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

Un hombre valiente. En esta vida hay que morir de pie. La mirada es lo que más transmite en una persona.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

*¿NADIE AQUÍ VEÍA RATONES COLORAOS O QUÉ?*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sobre el analfabetismo.




Lo último que se supo de este señor es que vivía retirado no?


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo último que se supo de este señor es que vivía retirado no?



Sí, y arruinado.

Debe ser un tío curioso. No digo conocerle y verte con él todas la semanas, pero dedicarle dos horas de tu vida tomando algo debe ser una experiencia 

En otro hilo decían QUE ERA ASÍ EN LA VIDA REAL.

No tiene igual. No soy capaz de pensar en alguien que se pueda parecer a él, ni si quiera típico forero culto genio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Sí, y arruinado.
> 
> Debe ser un tío curioso. No digo conocerle y verte con él todas la semanas, pero dedicarle dos horas de tu vida tomando algo debe ser una experiencia
> 
> ...




El tío sabía muy bien lo que hacía, mantenía muy bien los silencios para hacer hablar a sus entrevistados y tal.

Lo que si que le pasó es que le acusaron mucho de reírse de personas que tenían problemas.

Aunque yo creo que ganaban todos.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tío sabía muy bien lo que hacía, mantenía muy bien los silencios para hacer hablar a sus entrevistados y tal.
> 
> Lo que si que le pasó es que le acusaron mucho de reírse de personas que tenían problemas.
> 
> Aunque yo creo que ganaban todos.



Pero dirías en serio que fue lo mejor de la TV desde el 00 hasta el 05? De los cinco mejores programas que hubo? Hombre, luego siguió, pero creo que su peak fueron esos años.

Yo soy del 94, salía a la calle a jugar y veía dibujos por aquel entonces.

----

PD. También decían que era 'rojo', pero no le veo, ni mucho menos de enemigo de España. Supongo que querría una cierta paz social.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero dirías en serio que fue lo mejor de la TV desde el 00 hasta el 05? De los cinco mejores programas que hubo? Hombre, luego siguió, pero creo que su peak fueron esos años.
> 
> Yo soy del 94, salía a la calle a jugar y veía dibujos por aquel entonces.
> 
> ...





A mi siempre me pareció de iquerdas, no obstante me importa un pito del partido que fuera.

Creo que sabía comunicar y tenía muchas tablas como periodista.

Respecto a lo mejor de la TV no sabria responderte, a partir del 2000 deje de ver la TV como principal foco de entretenimiento.


Creo además que al principio no tenía apenas repercusión porque era tus en un canal autonómico hasta que las empezaron a poner en la 2 a nivel nacional.


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Que entrevista si ya os he contado toda mi vida
> 
> Quien ha decidido que @xilebo sea ministro?



Pues queremos toda tu vida en un solo post y del tiron  

Buenos dias !


----------



## melf (31 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo último que se supo de este señor es que vivía retirado no?



Joder, he tenido que buscarlo. Hubiese jurado que habia muerto hace mas de 20 años.


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *¿NADIE AQUÍ VEÍA RATONES COLORAOS O QUÉ?*



Yo tmb lo veia, de canal sur salto su fama a nivel nacional, quien no recuerda la entrevista al risitas  

Despues del bofeton, en la fiesta a will no se le veia muy preocupado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo tmb lo veia, de canal sur salto su fama a nivel nacional, quien no recuerda la entrevista al risitas
> 
> Despues del bofeton, en la fiesta a will no se le veia muy preocupado




Va fino mamadou


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

Totalmente de acuerdo, que facil es siempre en caer en eso



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Va fino mamadou



Fino, filipino


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Va fino mamadou



Ah y no suelta el osca de la mano, ni pa cagar 

Pues la academia ha abierto un expediente a will por su conducta y le ha dado un plazo de 15 dias para responder y se esta meditando expulsarlo de la academia y quitarle el oscar, seria ya su jubilacion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ah y no suelta el osca de la mano, ni pa cagar
> 
> Pues la academia ha abierto un expediente a will por su conducta y le ha dado un plazo de 15 dias para responder y se esta meditando expulsarlo de la academia y quitarle el oscar, seria ya su jubilacion




La trama mamadou dará que hablar, en menos de una semana salen los dos mamadous diciendo que era una troleada.

Esta claro que en los OSCARS se fijaron en la trama tarradellas de este hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Yo ahora veo la imagen y no creo ni que le de.
Que podía darle y duro, y estar preparado igual. Pero es que parece que ni le da.


----------



## xilebo (31 Mar 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo ahora veo la imagen y no creo ni que le de.
> Que podía darle y duro, y estar preparado igual. Pero es que parece que ni le da.



Ya, es que es muy raro, segun que angulo parece teatro y ni le da, en otra si parece q le da. Pero por qué luego will pide disculpa de su comportamiento y se le ve tan afectado? dice que espera volver a la academia. Si fuera parte del guion, todo el mundo lo habria dicho, hasta la academia.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Mar 2022)

Pues para tenernos entretenidos y que se hable algo de unos premios que ya no le interesan a nadie. Y me parece que se han pegado un tiro en el pie. Son todos muy vulgares, gente desagradable.

Pero bueno, así foreamos un rato...


----------



## Suprimo (31 Mar 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya, es que es muy raro, segun que angulo parece teatro y ni le da, en otra si parece q le da. Pero por qué luego will pide disculpa de su comportamiento y se le ve tan afectado? dice que espera volver a la academia. Si fuera parte del guion, todo el mundo lo habria dicho, hasta la academia.



Pero es que este teatrillo no tiene por qué venir de la propia academia, tendrían mvcho que perder, pero si es un tercero...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

*Lo de los OSCARS es una troleada hombre, nadie reacciona sin montan siquiera mostrar reflejos si le dan una bofetada inesperada.

voy a cocinar unas deliciosas rabas de la sirena, 2'95, posteriormente las introduciré en pan con salsa Ali Oli.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Mar 2022)

Son tiempos extraños estos que nos tocan vivir...

Desde que @Obiwanchernobil tuvo que ocupe su tiempo en los preparativos de la gran guerra civil que se aproxima en el foro y los ataque s sufridos a los reformistas, esto ha cambiado.

Poema de obiwan "la flores se marchitan".

Donde han quedado aquellas entradillas
Pues obiwan caga de cuclillas.

La tristeza tenue lo embarga todo
Pero al menos en el conchita veo algún chocho.


Los mamadous corren por doquier 
Ls da igual con el bolso de quién.


Foread compañeros reformistas 
Sin cesar pues el futuro es rociar.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Peter Steele (1 Abr 2022)

Joder oon los Oscars, el momento cumbre de Lady Gaga con Liza Minelli derroyed en silla de ruedas y todos pendientes de los negros negreando.
Ay señor señor...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Peter Steele dijo:


> Joder oon los Oscars, el momento cumbre de Lady Gaga con Liza Minelli derroyed en silla de ruedas y todos pendientes de los negros negreando.
> Ay señor señor...



Cuando sacas a un moñeco en silla de rvedas y poco menos que lo ridiculizas hasta el extremo ahora en la prensa lo llaman gestos









Lady Gaga y el respeto a las leyendas: todos sus inesperados gestos, de Liza Minnelli a Tony Bennett


La cantante protagonizó uno de los momentos más emotivos de la pasada gala de los Oscar junto a la actriz de ‘Cabaret’, quien a sus 76 años muestra una salud deteriorada




elpais.com





Esto es más real...


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Las frasesas visten como pvtas ergo mal, como si fuera a ir a Eurovisión


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais?


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais?



Me tengo que levantar a las 8 de la mañana y estar presentable, me cagaría al azar en las lápidas de tv familia ahora mesmo


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Me tengo que levantar a las 8 de la mañana y estar presentable, me cagaría al azar en las lápidas de tv familia ahora mesmo



plancha la oreja onvre


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> plancha la oreja onvre



Está jugando Alcaraz


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Está jugando Alcaraz



estoy con musica e imaginandome otras realidades


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> estoy con musica e imaginandome otras realidades



Le faltan drojas a la ecuación


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

0-2 en contra el tomates


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Le faltan drojas a la ecuación



pastillas pero ya casi no me hacen efecto y agua no me estoy entabicando


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Alcaraz sin dudac, pvede ser el bitxo del tenis de los próximos años


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Alcaraz sin dudac, pvede ser el bitxo del tenis de los próximos años



Joder llevas toda la noche viendo el tenis    ha te vale, yo me acabo de levantar para currar.

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Abr 2022)

Al final va a ser verdad que Yo no soy tu marido, de Nicky Jam, es una de las pocas canciones buena del reggaetón.

Recuerdo que cuando era pequeño escuchaba el género sin plantearme absolutamente nada XD.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Abr 2022)

Héctor y Tito te partían las piernas a la salida de la escuela como hicieras algo a sus chicas.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Abr 2022)

Pero para peligrosos, peligrosos, los Ruff Ryders. Yo estuve en una banda de estas con atasco, no acabamos muertos de milagro.

Este hilo se ha mariconeado bastante, toca volver a ser una hermandad de moteros chungos.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Abr 2022)

Y no quieras todo lo que magnifican por ahí. Ser estrella del Rock es muy peligroso.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Abr 2022)

Y la poli te requisa la dronja, como en Teniente Corrupto.


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Abr 2022)

*Se viene guerra de bandas. Se vienen cositas.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

@Libertyforall que mierdas estás poniendo


----------



## melf (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Libertyforall que mierdas estás poniendo



Son sus costumbres y tal....  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *******************EXCLUSIVAS EPSILON69***************
> ******************EL "HOSTIÓN" DEL MONO GAY FUE UN RITUAL SATÁNICO PACTADO*******************
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Abr 2022)

qué pasa? le habéis mangado la drogaína a atasco?


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> qué pasa? le habéis mangado la drogaína a atasco?



Pero si le sobra, lleva de todo !


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder llevas toda la noche viendo el tenis    ha te vale, yo me acabo de levantar para currar.
> 
> Buenos días gañanes!!



Y menvda siestuqui que toca después de comer, Madrit sólo lo asoció a estar cansado, ni gratis viviría aquí y lo peor es que hoy no vuelvo a mi casa


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y menvda siestuqui que toca después de comer, Madrit sólo lo asoció a estar cansado, ni gratis viviría aquí y lo peor es que hoy no vuelvo a mi casa



Doy fe sobre lo de Madrid  

Viste anoche terminar el partido de alcaraz ? hasta que hora ? yo lo tuve que dejar a las 2:30 por ahi en el segundo set con el break hecho 3-0, sabia ya que iba remontar, aunque gano en el tie break del tercero. Partidazo, y esta noche otra vez toca estar despierto, empieza las semis sobre 1:00


----------



## Suprimo (1 Abr 2022)

Le machacó el nvcleo bastante con las dejadas, en cuanto se centre no juega más de dos sets ni de coña


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Y menvda siestuqui que toca después de comer, Madrit sólo lo asoció a estar cansado, ni gratis viviría aquí y lo peor es que hoy no vuelvo a mi casa



Madric es un estercolero. Poco tiene que ver con el de los 90. No veo el momento de largarme de aquí, pero está la cosa jodía y lo dice un madrileño de nacimiento hijo, nieto y bisnieto de madrileñocs


----------



## xilebo (1 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Madric es un estercolero. Poco tiene que ver con el de los 90. No veo el momento de largarme de aquí, pero está la cosa jodía y lo dice un madrileño de nacimiento hijo, nieto y bisnieto de madrileñocs



Gato, gatooo,....es dificil ya encontrar uno en Madrid


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son tiempos extraños estos que nos tocan vivir...
> 
> Desde que @Obiwanchernobil tuvo que ocupe su tiempo en los preparativos de la gran guerra civil que se aproxima en el foro y los ataque s sufridos a los reformistas, esto ha cambiado.
> 
> ...



Me ha gusta mucho, de verdad. Deberías abrir un hilo de poseía reformista, donde encuentren recreo y solaz los miembros del Partido. Podría llamarse "La Dacha Reformista" y allí tocas la lira mientras los miembros del Partido escuchan embelesados al hámster transmutado en bardo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Me ha gusta mucho, de verdad. Deberías abrir un hilo de poseía reformista, donde encuentren recreo y solaz los miembros del Partido. Podría llamarse "La Dacha Reformista" y allí tocas la lira mientras los miembros del Partido escuchan embelesados al hámster transmutados en bardo...




Eres un buen tipo, desde que te aceptamos y ocupas un puesto de relevancia en el partido as crecido como persona.

Hicistes bien en dejar a @Pajarotto y sus secuaces de lado.

Puedes observar parte de mi trabajo como poeta en un hilo de unos foreros que se dedicaban a poner extractos de libros.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gato, gatooo,....es dificil ya encontrar uno en Madrid



bueno, por parte de padre, mi familia materna son todos invasores


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eres un buen tipo, desde que te aceptamos y ocupas un puesto de relevancia en el partido as crecido como persona.
> 
> Hicistes bien en dejar a @Pajarotto y sus secuaces de lado.
> 
> Puedes observar parte de mi trabajo como poeta en un hilo de unos foreros que se dedicaban a poner extractos de libros.



No dejaré de leerte si encuentro el hilo...yo también te encuentro más sereno y sensato, más centrado en tus responsabilidades para con el Partido desde que has dejado la bomba calórica de Casa Tarradellas y te alimentas con sopinstant...







En el buen camino...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No dejaré de leerte si encuentro el hilo...yo también te encuentro más sereno y sensato, más centrado en tus responsabilidades para con el Partido desde que has dejado la bomba calórica de Casa Tarradellas y te alimentas con sopinstant...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Furymundo (1 Abr 2022)

estoy enganchadete


----------



## Furymundo (1 Abr 2022)

tiene muy buena pinta,
gracias


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)

buen cate


----------



## atasco (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Acabo de llegar a casa, me siento, enciendo la TV, paso por Telecinco...aparece el tal pocholo, encocado hasta las cejas, multimillonario hippie, luego el resto de cocainomanos nos hacen observar el efecto de la cocina a largo plazo en los humanos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Has pasado de la cocaína a la cocina, por lo que deduzco que te has puesto más goldo que @atasco.




El arte del troleo es complejo, lo mejor es intercambiar temáticas y modos, siempre antes de la tempestad llega la calma, la gran guerra esta próxima, los preparativos son inminentes y continuos.
Se debe estudiar el terreno, ubicar perímetros.

Los enemigos piensan que estoy ausente, pero solo estoy preparándome.

La más mínima señal y todos los reformistas deberemos combatir, pero combatiremos en una guerra que tenemos ganada de antemano.

El futuro ha llegado, vota reformista!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (1 Abr 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (1 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



 
no sabia de esa cancion.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Poema dedicado a @Epsilon69 @Sick Sad World @Alia del Cuchillo @Libertyforall y @xilebo:



Poema 2: "Tus ojos reflejan tu alma"


Tus ojos reflejan tu alma,
Eso es porque eres muy guarra.

Sonríes feliz en Instagram
Pero tú mamadou en la cárcel acabará.

Antidepresivos por doquier
Ya vuelven los gatos del ayer.

Mamadou su nacionalidad obtendrá
A ti a tomar por culo te mandara.


Compañeros comienza la semana temática de la poesia en el hilo de los nocturnos...esperamos vuestras poesías...




Invocamos:








@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos @Suprimo @Fornicious Jr


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Con toda la distancia debida
> un jáster me jodió la vida
> pero ¿era realmente un animal?
> aún no lo pude comprobar
> ...




Soberbiosabia que no nos defraudarias.

Esperemos el resto del talento del partido reformista.


----------



## Edge2 (1 Abr 2022)

_Volando vengo 
volando voy
con todo lo gordo
esta noche te doy_


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

"Vuelven los gatos de ayer"...eso te derroe el alma si te lo susurran al oído.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Me ha recordado a estos pájaros...


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, el pueblo ha hablado, el expediente a @Epsilon69 debe de ser introducido en el culo de @Pajarotto . Quien procede?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Por cierto, el pueblo ha hablado, el expediente a @Epsilon69 debe de ser introducido en el culo de @Pajarotto . Quien procede?



Que tal llevas lo del tabaco gañan? Por la obra y los exámenes mejor no te pregunto   
Respecto a la encuesta de momento gana la opción de la pizza...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Más vale pájaro en mano que jáster volando




Joder la música es muy relajante


----------



## atasco (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Has pasado de la cocaína a la cocina, por lo que deduzco que te has puesto más goldo que @atasco.



jo puta


----------



## Furymundo (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



esos beats me han recordado a este grupo .


----------



## Furymundo (2 Abr 2022)

jejeje que tiempos.......

no vividos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1009330



Joder, me ha recordado a...







¿Qué habrá sido de ella? Seguro que tiene una granja en Montana y le va bien. Gracias por todo, Heather.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tal llevas lo del tabaco gañan? Por la obra y los exámenes mejor no te pregunto
> Respecto a la encuesta de momento gana la opción de la pizza...



Pues quita la opción de la pizza joerr...
Sigo sin fumar, no creo que vuelva a caer... Mis parches y mis sprays y mi pirula de bupropion...


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Mis parches y mis sprays y mi pirula de bupropion...



Mucho cuidado con eso.


----------



## Edge2 (2 Abr 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con eso.



X?


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (2 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> X?



Esos métodos a la larga pueden ser incluso peor que el tabaco. Si estuviera en tu caso usaría solo parches o solo spray, pero nunca lo combinaría. No soy médico pero esas mierdas tienen muy mala pinta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Sefarad (2 Abr 2022)

De tirarme a una rumana vengo a comentar 
pero tengo miedo por si algo me puede pegar 
me escuece el capullo ¡No lo puedo soportar! 
Menos mal que solo la vida me la pueden robar 
(Bueno, y un par de € de la cartera)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Que nivel literario tenemos en el hilo, somos el centro cultural de burbuja!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (2 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (2 Abr 2022)

La noche de los poetisos largos

Y de las larvas dando por culo... Todos los días de diario les tengo que despertar para llevarles al carcelegio, pero los sábados y los domingos ahí están tocando los cojones desde bien temprano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> La noche de los poetisos largos
> 
> Y de las larvas dando por culo... Todos los días de diario les tengo que despertar para llevarles al carcelegio, pero los sábados y los domingos ahí están tocando los cojones desde bien temprano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, a madrugar un sábado...


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

*Hay una serie de obras que son definitorias de un género. En arquitectura, pintura, escultura, cine, música y literatura.*

Esta obra puede ser la primera, en algunos casos, o (en la mayoría) una posterior que coge lo mejor de la inicial, la mejora y la amplía. Generalmente, creo que suele existir bastante consenso. Suele ser, además, la que más inspira a las siguientes.

Estoy leyendo *Robinson Crusoe (1719), de Daniel Defoe*, y ya me estoy dando cuenta que ésta es la definitoria del género de aventuras y de los naufragios. Me queda poco menos de la mita del libro y, aunque es bastante denso, basta leerlo para darse cuenta de por qué el libro ha pasado a la posteridad: esas descripciones tan minuciosas, el paso del tiempo, encontrar a Dios a través del diálogo interno, etc.

Me pasó lo mismo, en cuanto al cine negro, cuando ví *Perdición (1944), de Billy Wilder*. Sabía que en esa película se había hecho algo grandísimo y que el lugar que ocupa en el cine es merecidísimo: esos títulos iniciales, meter a la femme fatal y toda la tragedia que envuelve a la película.

Es una maravilla ver cómo se han hilvanado tantos conceptos en una sola creación y como inspiran a decenas de otras.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (2 Abr 2022)

Me quedé dormido


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Vaya noche mas poetica habeis tenido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Hay una serie de obras que son definitorias de un género. En arquitectura, pintura, escultura, cine, música y literatura.*
> 
> Esta obra puede ser la primera, en algunos casos, o (en la mayoría) una posterior que coge lo mejor de la inicial, la mejora y la amplía. Generalmente, creo que suele existir bastante consenso. Suele ser, además, la que más inspira a las siguientes.
> 
> ...




Y tu poema?, Nosotros ya hemos aportado los nuestros!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Poema el "mundo en guerra"




En Ucrania en guerra están
A mi me gusta el sopistan.


Los mamadous corren cual gacelas
Pues quieren más carteras


Hoy empieza el Ramadán 
Las inmolaciones comenzarán.



Nuestro enemigo es @Pajarotto 
Nos le pasamos por el orto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Por qué madrugas tanto incluso los sabadetes?
> 
> Queremos saber.
> 
> Debes tener mucha tensión acumulada.




Las facturas deben pagarse.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Márcate un poema, _pisha._



Renacían tormentos y tormentas, 
El pasado mostraba sus cavernas
y cuando el fin era infinito 
amaneció un amigo.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @Sick Sad World, ya no sé qué hacer. NO sé si cortarme las venas o poner una bomba.



Lo segundo mejor, y que sea en Rusia a poder ser


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @Sick Sad World, ya no sé qué hacer. NO sé si cortarme las venas o poner una bomba.



Me has hecho RECORDAR con esta rola.

Por un momento me he retrotraído a una noche de viernes de hace 20 años con mi muy loca y felpudera novia chorti de entonces. 

En el pacopub del barrio bailando esta mierda con una peruana que me hacía ojitos. Creo que no he estado más cachondo en mi vida. 

Por supuesto, la noche acabó con un pajote en casa viendo una peli erótico demigrante festiva del canal7.

Tempus fugit, y vaya que si fugit, me cagonmiputavida.


----------



## atasco (2 Abr 2022)

hola buenas tardes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las facturas deben pagarse.



¿Trabajas los sábados también?


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Trabajas los sábados también?



Es que lo sabados y domingo tmb se gasta luz, agua,...y hay que pagar la factura


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil pues la verdad que intentaría hacer rimas, pero es que mis estilo está tan pulido y rematado que sería dar un paso en falso.

Yo no podría hacer las conya del jáster y, además, que me quedaran naturales.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

Xicos, he descubierto un detector de lumpen infalible para gente de la baja estofa. Concretamente, cuando hablan de los ricos. Hay que estar muy pendientes de un detalle que hasta hace nada yo también pasaba por alto.

*DADME LOS SUFICIENTES NVTRIS Y OS LO CUENTO. VÍA TOCHO O DE FORMA RESUMIDA.*


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La campaña de Irlanda por parte de La Monarquía Universal fue un fracaso lleno de anécdotas.
> 
> El interés de tomar la isla o parte era, fundamentalmente, disponer de un base en la que manufacturar barcos. La tierra y el clima favorecían esa industria.
> 
> ...



"_Que aquello era una Cruzada y los locales se tenían que dejar someter." _*Vamos, que decían que contaban con la rúbrica papal, nada menos. Y si cuela, ha colado.*

--------

La verdad es que, reflexionando sobre esto el otro día, lo pensé: menuda se han tirado.

Me estoy imaginando a los soldados de los Tercios y a la gente de mar mirándose atónitos entre ellos, conteniéndose la risa y tapándose la boca ante semejante majadería. Como diciendo: "venga, seguimos el rollo, que lo mismo funciona."

Veamos:

*¿Cruzada de qué? *

Si tenemos en cuenta que:

- En otras batallas de mayor envergaduras como cualquiera de los asedios de la guerra de los 80 años en Flandes no tenían tal carácter. Y se luchó contra el protestantismo.

- Si conquistaron lo que les dió la gana sin la firma del papá.

- ¿Contra quién? ¿Contra quien exactamente, joder? Si en Irlanda lo que había era una guerra entre clanes, entre familias. Se estaban matando entre ellos, no era el poder musulmán u otomando expandiéndose hacia Tierra Santa ni el Mediterráneo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Trabajas los sábados también?




Alguna vez si.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil pues la verdad que intentaría hacer rimas, pero es que mis estilo está tan pulido y rematado que sería dar un paso en falso.
> 
> Yo no podría hacer las conya del jáster y, además, que me quedarán naturales.



Es un maestro en el troleo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil pues la verdad que intentaría hacer rimas, pero es que mis estilo está tan pulido y rematado que sería dar un paso en falso.
> 
> Yo no podría hacer las conya del jáster y, además, que me quedarán naturales.




Aquí hemos venido todos a divertirnos, es cierto que unos somos más payasos que otros, dale!!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí hemos venido todos a divertirnos, es cierto que unos somos más payasos que otros, dale!!!!



Me faltan copas.


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

Jáster, una entrevista a @El_Dioni , que nos cuente cómo se fugó del país y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me faltan copas.




La noche es larga aun


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí hemos venido todos a divertirnos, es cierto que unos somos más payasos que otros, dale!!!!



Pues me han llamado a improvisar unas letras,
Espero no aburriros
Y no me dejéis mientras vais a por petas.
Si os sigo cansando cojo las maletas
Y os deja hasta pudriros.


----------



## xilebo (2 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me faltan copas.



He oido copas ? donde ?


----------



## Libertyforall (2 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> He oido copas ? donde ?



El atasquismo es ir a por la tentación sabiendo que puede ser la última vez y no lo cuentes y hablo de cosas muy chungas como dronjas que te pueden enviar al otro barrio y peleas a navajazos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches:


Tu aroma me fascina
Mientras te doy con furia porcina.


El amor está dentro de mi
La rociada se posa sobre ti


Repones fuerzas con un sopistan
Mis huevos llenos estan.


Me dices que me quieres
Te respondo que es viernes.


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

pero no eres de su gusto el es mas homo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Pues están cayendo poesías por toda Burbuja...se han vuelto locas las Musas...


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pero no eres de su gusto el es mas homo



Buenas noches atasco, marcate una poesia, seguro q tienes dentro un poeta y con las pastillas mas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> 
> Tu aroma me fascina
> ...



El final es puro existencialismo hamsteril...


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

¿Qué es poesía? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas? Poesia.... eres tu


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches atasco, marcate una poesia, seguro q tienes dentro un poeta y con las pastillas mas



la droga me agrada.
está cara, vale mas de 2.
solo tomo lean o xanax 
nada de ansioliticos
solo garabe para la tos


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¿Qué es poesía? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas? Poesia.... eres tu



no tires del cable


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

ycon pelo rubio y pomulos marcados por el make up


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> ¿Qué es poesía? ¿Y tú me lo preguntas? Poesia.... eres tu



hijo de puta has echo que me humille


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> la droga me agrada.
> está cara, vale mas de 2.
> solo tomo lean o xanax
> nada de ansioliticos
> solo garabe para la tos



Oleeee ese atasco ! 



atasco dijo:


> no tires del cable



Mejor, que si no se rompe


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

SOBIXANDULIKE


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hijo de puta has echo que me humille



que no hombre ! que no queria hacer eso. Marcate otra poesia, esta noche te veo fino


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> que no hombre ! que no queria hacer eso. Marcate otra poesia, esta noche te veo fino



 que en la tarde me tome todas las pastillas juntas y me fui a dormir de 4 a 10 de la noche


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> que no hombre ! que no queria hacer eso. Marcate otra poesia, esta noche te veo fino



chilebo quiere de atasco una dedicacion
dos rimas mas y paro ya
no te vayas a empachar de esta droga ala que llamo rap

mi padre q en paz descanse tiene vinilos de los wutang clan
lo unico que he escuchado en mi vida es rap musica clasica y jazz


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

ya empiezas a tener modales de forero obrero calvo y gordo


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010620



Jajajaja que bueno


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

que puta encrucijada la tuya con esas ideas


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

Peludo y pacífico,
Obiwan es un hámster;
pero cuando lucha contra Pajarotto,
¡apártate!
se convierte en un gánster.


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja que bueno



xilebo es chileno
pica como un abanero
y con esto acabo de rimar porque se me va


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Peludo y pacífico,
> Obiwan es un hámster;
> pero cuando lucha contra Pajarotto,
> ¡apártate!
> se convierte en un gánster.



esa fue buena


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Rimar hámster con gángster tiene su aquel...


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Rimar hámster con gángster tiene su aquel...



yo la vi buena


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

que va si aqui te estas curtien do el lomo


----------



## Roquete (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo la vi buena



Claro, porque yo le quité la segunda g para que funcionara mejor (y quedara más "bonica", que le queda mejor al hámster) y alia, por envidia, lo ha escrito bien para destruir mi poema.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Claro, porque yo le quité la segunda g para que funcionara mejor (y quedara más "bonica", que le queda mejor al hámster) y alia, por envidia, lo ha escrito bien para destruir mi poema.



Que va, si yo estoy encantado con esta explosión de creatividad...que bien se os da!


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Claro, porque yo le quité la segunda g para que funcionara mejor (y quedara más "bonica", que le queda mejor al hámster) y alia, por envidia, lo ha escrito bien para destruir mi poema.



a mi me habeis autohumillado por mis versos


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que va, si yo estoy encantado con esta explosión de creatividad...que bien se os da!



alguien que gosta de ver a los retard de turno


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> alguien que gosta de ver a los retard de turno



De retards nada, la voz del Partido Reformista, una humanidad nueva que le canta a la vida...


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> De retards nada, la voz del Partido Reformista, una humanidad nueva que le canta a la vida...



quien de aqui es del partido reformista


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> quien de aqui es del partido reformista



Ahora mismo el Partido está siendo reformado. 
Yo sólo sé que @xilebo es ministro de algo y @Obiwanchernobil sigue siendo Presidente...


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ahora mismo el Partido está siendo reformado.
> Yo sólo sé que @xilebo es ministro de algo y @Obiwanchernobil sigue siendo Presidente...



yo soy el ministro de la droga, alguna duda?


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

pero que casarse ni pollas contrato de por medio y cada uno en su casa


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Abr 2022)

Mientras no sea la peli esa que hicieron con Colin Farrell y un mamadou que (gracias a Dios) no recuerdo como se llama...


----------



## Libertyforall (3 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Xicos, he descubierto un detector de lumpen infalible para gente de la baja estofa. Concretamente, cuando hablan de los ricos. Hay que estar muy pendientes de un detalle que hasta hace nada yo también pasaba por alto.
> 
> *DADME LOS SUFICIENTES NVTRIS Y OS LO CUENTO. VÍA TOCHO O DE FORMA RESUMIDA.*



Bueno, lo que he puesto era verdad y el tema es el siguiente:

La gente habla mucho de dinero, pero poco de economía. Cuando hablan de ricos, *LO HACEN COMO SI FUERA UN BLOQUE UNIFORME, EN EL QUE TODOS LOS COMPONENTES VAN EN LA MISMA DIRECCIÓN Y LUCHAN POR LOS MISMOS INTERESES.*

Por si eso fuera poco, *CUANDO HABLAN DE LOS RICOS, TODAS LAS ÉPOCAS SON IGUAL DE BUENAS PARA ELLOS. DICEN ESO DE : 'PERO UN RICO PUEDE COMPRARLO EN CUALQUIER MOMENTO.' LO QUE PARECEN DESCONOCER ES QUE ELLOS TAMBIÉN SE SUELEN TRATAR DE ADAPTAR AL TIMING DEL MERCADO.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1010620




   

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo soy el ministro de la droga, alguna duda?



Ante la duda, la mas tetuda


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mientras no sea la peli esa que hicieron con Colin Farrell y un mamadou que (gracias a Dios) no recuerdo como se llama...



Jamie Foxx, ¿no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




La Hillary está era altamente rociable


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La Hillary está era altamente rociable



Porque éramos adolescentes salidos, pero era una petarda.


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los hijos de Obi acaban de sacar nuevo videoclip



Jajajaja que bueno


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los hijos de Obi acaban de sacar nuevo videoclip


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque éramos adolescentes salidos, pero era una petarda.




Ya la Rocío yo si tú no quieres hombre:


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ante la duda, la mas tetuda



ante la duda mas pastillas esa es la duda.
no se que hacer con lo de tro¡-¡


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya la Rocío yo si tú no quieres hombre:
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1011221


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los hijos de Obi acaban de sacar nuevo videoclip



q grande haahahha


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Hombre claro, ROCIADAS cuando tenía 30 no ahora con 60


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ante la duda, la mas tetuda



la clave un colombiano que te de grasa de la buena y todas las mañanas una flaca pa aguantar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre claro, ROCIADAS cuando tenía 30 no ahora con 60



Llegas tarde.


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Llegas tarde.



tas comio ya el medio?


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

hola askatu


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> tas comio ya el medio?



?????????


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ?????????



yo hablo del pollo y tu?


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

estas mayor para estas mierdas


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

para las pajas y cualquier relacion con progenie, tienes poco indice de reproduccion, sin contar el genoma M de A


----------



## xilebo (3 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre claro, ROCIADAS cuando tenía 30 no ahora con 60



En peores plazas habras rociado.... digo toreado


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En peores plazas habras rociado.... digo toreado



y que lo digas


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

normal si esque no tienes sustento para mantenerlo es normal


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


>



haciendo asi musica con 20 años


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


>



ahora tendra 23 o 24 ultima horneada de los noventa


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

ya paro


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

tiene mucho laburo dettras de todo esto que te estoy enseñando


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

el mismo laburo que yo he tirado a la basura


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

@Epsilon69 ere mi mina de zank


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo por ti hago lo que sea.



empapate de lo que vayas a oir en esta cancion, sabes que es el undergraund?(casi ya inexistente)


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

contesta


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

esas estan en la cruz roja unicef y demas entidades caritas


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

eres pokera pokera haces jardestail tambien
?


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011420
> 
> 
> *ME ENCANTAN LAS TÍAS QUE TIENEN MÁS PELOS EN LOS BRAZOS QUE SUS PROPIOS NOVIOS.*



se llama igualdad


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo por ti hago lo que sea.



esto...oro en audio el verdadero


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

hijos bastardos como miembro charlie y nasta en 2007 sonaba esto y ello ya casi con 30


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

La morena:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1011420
> 
> 
> *ME ENCANTAN LAS TÍAS QUE TIENEN MÁS PELOS EN LOS BRAZOS QUE SUS PROPIOS NOVIOS.*



Esta se casó con un compañero de trabajo mío.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Yo no la conozco. Un tío con el que trabajé en Sevilla estaba metido en cosas de teatro y tal y a los pocos años vi en una noticia que se había casado con esta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Este. Un chulo de mierda por cierto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Yo a ella no la conozco. Con este estuve 7 meses en Sevilla y no sé como no le partí la cara.


----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (3 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World  que opina


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Abr 2022)

Follamalotes como todas. En la oficina alguna jefa también le tiraba los trastos a este.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, estaba cenando un delicioso y jugoso arroz tres delicias fruto con salsa de ostras de mi chino de confianza Chen.

O veo muy relajados ultimamente, desde e que por fin se ha instaurado la cultura en este hilo con poesías del nivel que solo vosotros podías dar esto se ha convertido en un hilo de referencia en el mundo de la cultura.

En otro orden de cosas la cisterna del water se ha roto, sin duda una tragedia.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (4 Abr 2022)

El restaurante chino donde come @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, estaba cenando un delicioso y jugoso arroz tres delicias fruto con salsa de ostras de mi chino de confianza Chen.
> 
> O veo muy relajados ultimamente, desde e que por fin se ha instaurado la cultura en este hilo con poesías del nivel que solo vosotros podías dar esto se ha convertido en un hilo de referencia en el mundo de la cultura.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas la cisterna del water se ha roto, sin duda una tragedia.



Por el water sólo pipí, popó y papel...seguro que lo has empozado a base de limpiar las rociadas con toallitas húmedas...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> la droga me agrada.
> está cara, vale mas de 2.
> solo tomo lean o xanax
> nada de ansioliticos
> solo garabe para la tos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

La bandera de Falange es la leche. Esa rojigüalda con el toro de Lois siempre me ha dado bastante grima....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Es para que lo entienda el jáster...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es para que lo entienda el jáster...




Solo os voy a decir una cosa, sed felices, la felicidad fluye, somos un solo ser todos, estamos conectados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Que significa ir Lacasito?


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Abr 2022)

*En el año 1585, finalizado el asedio de Amberes, vendría una de las jornadas más gloriosas para las armas españolas.*

El tercio de Zamora, comandado por Francisco de Bobadilla, quedó aislado en la zona de Bolduque, al haber cerrado los holandeses las esclusas, y eran asediados por barcos de los protestantes. Hablamos de un montículo estrechísimo, rodeado por ríos y en los que los soldados de la Cristiandad estaba HACINADOS. NO CABÍAN.

La víspera del 8 de diciembre, un soldado encontró un retablo de la Inmaculada Concepción cavando sus propias tumbas (TAL ERA LA EXTENUANTE SITUACIÓN), el cual fue procesionado, según cuenta la leyenda. Barajaron los soldados del Tercios MATARSE ENTRE ELLOS, para que os hagáis una idea de la situación.

En la madrugada del 8 se dió un fenómeno meteorológico inédito: nevó de tal forma que se congelaron los ríos y los barcos quedaron parados. Los españoles aprovecharon y se lanzaron al abordaje. Causaron una buena carnicería.

*FUE EL MILAGRO DE EMPEL.

Desde entonces, la Inmaculada Concepción es la Patrona del ejército español y el 8 de diciembre es festivo nacional.

1585 fue Annus Mirabilis.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, estaba cenando un delicioso y jugoso arroz tres delicias fruto con salsa de ostras de mi chino de confianza Chen.
> 
> O veo muy relajados ultimamente, desde e que por fin se ha instaurado la cultura en este hilo con poesías del nivel que solo vosotros podías dar esto se ha convertido en un hilo de referencia en el mundo de la cultura.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas la cisterna del water se ha roto, sin duda una tragedia.



Es fácil de arreglar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Se ha metido algo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Azog el Profanador dijo:


> A Quevedo no le gustaban los negratas.
> 
> *BODA DE NEGROS*
> 
> ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

...que puto descojone...  

Trajeron muchas morcillas,
Y hubo algunos que de miedo
No las comieron, pensando
Se comían a sí mesmos.

Cuál por morder del mondongo,
Se atarazaba algún dedo,
Pues sólo diferenciaban
En la uña de lo negro.


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Se ha metido algo.



Y lo ha tirado al water y ha roto la cisterna


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

Y un Sopinstan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y lo ha tirado al water y ha roto la cisterna



Iba tan ciego que se le habrá caído la cisterna encima.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Abr 2022)

Como dicen los piratas "under the influence"...


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Iba tan ciego que se le habrá caído la cisterna encima.



Jajajajaja se paso de copas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Buenos días lacasitos!


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días lacasitos!



Bon giorno per la matina. Cuáles son sus órdenes para hoy?


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

Pues lo acabo de mirar y solo tiene 46 años, tmb empezo muy joven con la musica y algo cascado tmb se le nota ya  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Bon giorno per la matina. Cuáles son sus órdenes para hoy?




Cómo llevas lo del tabaco?.

As empezado a notar ya que tú capacidad de rociada ha aumentado exponencialmente?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *¿El qué y por dónde?
> 
> QUEREMOS SABER*



Bueno bueno, llevas dos días madrugando, que te está pasando


----------



## Edge2 (4 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cómo llevas lo del tabaco?.
> 
> As empezado a notar ya que tú capacidad de rociada ha aumentado exponencialmente?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Espero que te hayas recuperado de ayer
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me tienes preocupado


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Hostia el grupo de dover, hacia tiempo que no los escuchaba, me encantaba esta cancion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú a mí sí me tienes preocupado
> 
> 
> 
> Ya que es evidente que este finde has probado por fin el MDMA, solo te ruego que espacies los consumos y que no te emociones con los primeros pedos. El sistema serotoninérgico no es tan robusto como el dopaminérgico.




Ya sabes que estoy en contra del uso de drogas.

Dicho esto, últimamente te notamos diferente, te as reinventado cual Prince.


----------



## melf (4 Abr 2022)

Navegando por la internete me he encontrado este curioso concierto, no conocia al grupo, y ademas de ser un interesante documento grafico me ha gustado mucho a nivel musical.


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya sabes que estoy en contra del uso de drogas.
> 
> Dicho esto, últimamente te notamos diferente, te as reinventado cual Prince.



Por cierto lo de toma lacasitos, me ha recordado al famoso video siguiente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Navegando por la internete me he encontrado este curioso concierto, no conocia al grupo, y ademas de ser un interesante documento grafico me ha gustado mucho a nivel musical.




Es interesante entrar al hilo y ver cosas así, en ocasiones a los demás se nos olvida que es un lugar interesante, a pesar de que las cosas de calidad conviven con las frikadas del hilo...

Lo mismo por eso funciona


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hostia el grupo de dover, hacia tiempo que no los escuchaba, me encantaba esta cancion



Para mí su primer disco es insuperable, pero esta canción me encantaba:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Se le echa de menos.
> 
> Estaba tan lleno de vida...




Probablemente era un agente de @Pajarotto 
No sé si no os disteis cuenta, pero apareció justo en sus ataques.
Siempre que hay un ataque aparece el.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Probablemente era un agente de @Pajarotto
> No sé si no os disteis cuenta, pero apareció justo en sus ataques.
> Siempre que hay un ataque aparece el.



Y parecia un santo, que no habia roto un plato en su vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Poco a poco y con supervisión médica, la cosa está en bajar poco a poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y parecia un santo, que no habia roto un plato en su vida




Con los agentes dobles nunca se sabe.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Ten cuidado anda jodió.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Que pasa 

Viva la poesía!!!!


----------



## atasco (4 Abr 2022)

yo para dormir tomo 4mg de alprazolam un rivotril de 2mg mas una pregabalina de 300mg ma un lormetazepam de 20mg y 20mg de olanzapina


----------



## xilebo (4 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> yo para dormir tomo 4mg de alprazolam un rivotril de 2mg mas una pregabalina de 300mg ma un lormetazepam de 20mg y 20mg de olanzapina



Con esto y un bizcocho, hasta mañana a las 8


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Para dormir lo mejor es la melatonina. Además de inducirte rápidamente el sueño REM, los sueños son supervívidos. Cuando me despierto todavía tengo la sensación de que el jáster correteaba entre las sábanas.




La melatonina produce en muchas personas dolor de cabeza.

Por cierto es hora de prepararnos para la gran guerra civil del foro, cada día está más próxima.

Tras la guerra será un nuevo comienzo.

El año primero de la primera era del mamadou.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Abr 2022)

Porque en Youtube todo el mundo es alopecico??
Camiseta de la WWE aparte...



El mundo necesita a alguien como yo en youtube


----------



## Edge2 (5 Abr 2022)

Vamossssssss...


----------



## atasco (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Con esto y un bizcocho, hasta mañana a las 8



aqui sigo


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Para dormir lo mejor es la melatonina. Además de inducirte rápidamente el sueño REM, los sueños son supervívidos. Cuando me despierto todavía tengo la sensación de que el jáster correteaba entre las sábanas.



A mí no me sirve para nada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Vamossssssss...




La clave es ella, no te vengas abajo compañero!!!! Tu puedes!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

A partir de 6mg da igual que tomes más, es el mismo efecto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

Liberación rápida VS prolongada.

Al final es un poco lo de siempre, dormir hay que dormir de forma natural, todo lo demás son atajos que al final conducen al principio otra vez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

Temazo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Sometimes I think a TRUE LOVE could never be.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

El Grunge femenino, ese gran desconocido.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

*Good Charlotte*, una banda PASABLE (NO MÁS) a la que vamos a dar, al menos, una mención en el hilo.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

*Rob zombie* fue una gran músico y tuvo una bandaza: White Zombie.



Aunque su carrera en solitario quedo más relegada, al menos en Europa. Voy a poner una temazo poco conocido de él, que sonaba en Need For Speed Underground (2003).




Si tuvieras que elegir, con cuál os quedáis?


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Otra de Need for Speed Underground, de la mano de *Story of the year.*

Escuchadla. Aunque no sea nada de otro jueves, veréis como suenan de fuerte esos 'geeeet rouuuuugh, geeeet rouuuuuugh'.


----------



## atasco (5 Abr 2022)

si mi desayuno


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!



Como habeis madrugado hoy  

Buenos dias !


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (5 Abr 2022)

Nunca me ha gustado la poesía, es un puto coñazo.
La rama del arte y la literatura más inútil de todas bajo mi punto de vista.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Pues has trasnochado mucho esta pasada madrugada, has coincidido con el hamster levantandose


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues has trasnochado mucho esta pasada madrugada, has coincidido con el hamster levantandose



Me encanta como nos escuchas atentamente y ríes nuestras genialidades con 

Eres como ese amigo que traga todos nuestros problemas.

*DESDE AHORA ME DECLARO XILEBISTA.*


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> hola, soy xilebo



Es buen colega.


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es buen colega.



Lo mismo digo


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Vamos con la entradilla:

*Disfrutas más de las apuestas que del partido?*

*Consideras cunyadismo el periolismo dipurtivoh?*

Estamos para escucharte. Comienzan Las Noches de Burbuja.

@iat16528 @Jevitronka @Koffing Salvaje @Paquito Jeffers @.Kaikus @Epsilon69 @xilebo @Sick Sad World @moromierda @Obiwanchernobil @Pajarotto @kokod @TERROR_BLANCO_88 @Se vienen cositas(soy CD) @TengomasreservasqueFalete @El cogorzas @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Choni poligonera @escalador @El Juani @Macho Camacho


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Una de las mejores canciones de RNB de la historia.

Yo creo que Brandy es la versión negra de @Sick Sad World y en este vídeo se están peleando por un ninyato xulito.


----------



## Jevitronka (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> *Disfrutas más de las apuestas que del partido?
> 
> ...



Lo considero el sálvame para hombres


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Lo considero el sálvame para hombres



Al final va a ser verdac que los futbolistas pasados los 16 no mojan bragas y, además, son gays.

Ya lo hemos dejado en evidencia en este hilo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Disfrutas más de las apuestas que del partido?*



Sí, porque apuesto sin tener ni puta idea.



Libertyforall dijo:


> *Consideras cunyadismo el periolismo dipurtivoh?*



No.

Si en el periodismo no deportivo solo se cuentan mentiras ¿qué tiene de malo el periodismo deportivo?


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> No.
> 
> Si en el periodismo no deportivo solo se cuentan mentiras ¿qué tiene de malo el periodismo deportivo?



Pues que ese periodismo poco tiene que ver con el deporte.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues que ese periodismo poco tiene que ver con el deporte.



Depende del deporte. Si es fútbol hablan de la vida de los jugadores pero si son deportes menos populares está mejor.


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Cuántas veces habré visto en el Mandala a Pipi copón bendito


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Abr 2022)

El Juani dijo:


> Cuántas veces habré visto en el Mandala a Pipi copón bendito



Por qué crees que hay tanto mariconeo en ese mundillo?


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Siempre iba a Mojacar hace unos años todos los veranos... y siempre que iba al Mandala por las noches, el notas allí. Siempre eh.


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por qué crees que hay tanto mariconeo en ese mundillo?



Pipi siempre le veía rodeado de tias; no sé en qué sentido, pero tias alrededor.


----------



## El Juani (5 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El perfecto imán para las comebolsas in the night.



La blanca paloma es muy gostosa.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Vamos con la entradilla:
> 
> *Disfrutas más de las apuestas que del partido?*
> 
> ...



Si cuñadismo total.


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 Abr 2022)

Esta es mi poesía: Titulo - Diferentes. 

Ser o no ser dijo William Shakespeare,
Andrea comete el pollo dijo Belén Esteban.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches nocturnos...
Seguimos con la poesía o cambiamos mañana ya.


----------



## moromierda (5 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Consideras cunyadismo el periolismo dipurtivoh?



Case al final du vidéo, amegos:


----------



## Vikingo2016 (5 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Case al final du vidéo, amegos:



Grande el video. Cosas así del mundo internauta tenemos que poner para descojonarnos de risa.


----------



## moromierda (5 Abr 2022)

Vikingo2016 dijo:


> Grande el video. Cosas así del mundo internauta tenemos que poner para descojonarnos de risa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo quiero ver un duelo de espadas tuyo con @Pajarotto en streaming.




Tu quieres.ver.mucjas cosas me pare a mi     
Estoy tomando un sabroso sopistan al jerez, que textura y que aroma tan premiun.


----------



## atasco (5 Abr 2022)

como se tercia esta noche


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> como se tercia esta noche



Ha quedao buena noche


----------



## atasco (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedao buena noche



como todas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedao buena noche




El finde te echamos de menos, cómo estás en tus clubs esos eróticos  no nos quieres


----------



## Suprimo (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedao buena noche



Aquí no salen de la cueva ni los pingüinos...


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El finde te echamos de menos, cómo estás en tus clubs esos eróticos  no nos quieres



Jajajajaja se llaman pubs o disco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja se llaman pubs o disco




Tampoco es problema el nombre los.pibs de rociar.

Estoy metido en la cama a alas 23:39, alucinante, creo que ya estoy viejo.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (5 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *MAMADOU ESTRADA
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Un mes tiene cuatro semanas"

- Pipi Estrada


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tampoco es problema el nombre los.pibs de rociar.
> 
> Estoy metido en la cama a alas 23:39, alucinante, creo que ya estoy viejo.



Ese nombre si que me gusta mas  

Bueno tampoco tanto, si luego te levantas temprano, hoy diste los buenos dias a las 7 de la mañana en el foro, normal ya a esta hora tener sueño o estar cansado, a esa hora un finde estoy volviendo a casa yo


----------



## atasco (5 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais


----------



## xilebo (5 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais



Atasco, que paso al final con tu canal de twitch que te banearon ? abriste otro ?


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

Menuda fauna hemos tenido en España


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!

Veamos que nos depara el día.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




     
Joder sigues madrugando, pero que te está pasando hombre.


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!
> 
> Veamos que nos depara el día.



Buenos dias !

Pues mucho frio por aqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Se te queda el escroto garrapiñao.




La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## atasco (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco, que paso al final con tu canal de twitch que te banearon ? abriste otro ?



no tengo movil y no me llega el mensaje de acceso ala nueva contraseña
un puto mes me habeis baneado cabrones


----------



## xilebo (6 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no tengo movil y no me llega el mensaje de acceso ala nueva contraseña
> un puto mes me habeis baneado cabrones



Joee, pues yo no he sido seguro, era uno de tus seguidores del canal


----------



## atasco (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joee, pues yo no he sido seguro, era uno de tus seguidores del canal



o seguidores del foro


----------



## atasco (6 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joee, pues yo no he sido seguro, era uno de tus seguidores del canal



a quedao buena noche


----------



## atasco (6 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joee, pues yo no he sido seguro, era uno de tus seguidores del canal



tengo otro nuevo


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Abr 2022)

Una cosa:

Por qué creéis que Ashanti y Aaliya a pesar de lo guapas que fueron, buenas cantantes etc. no tuvieron en Europa mucho cartel?

Hay que tener en cuenta que hacían música para blancos también, como hicieron Beyoncé y todas estas.

-------

Hombre, también hay que apuntar que los que auparon la carrera de Ashanti fueron la MURDER INC casi en su totalidad, así como DEF JAM Records (en segundo plano), y estás eran discográficas para artistas hip hop.

Sobre todo la primera, que es la de Ja Rule, fue muy de nicho. Yo creo que la escuchaban en la América de Saint Louise, Atlanta y todo esto. Nadie que no se haya acercado mucho al género ha escuchado NADA de la INC.

En cambio, Def Jam (que creo que fue la de Aaliyah), sí tenía un hip hip algo más abierto. Vale, sí a comienzos de los 2000 los Beastie Boys no estaban en su mejor momento, pero DMX sí tenía su tirada.

Brandy no se con qué discográfica estuvo. Lo que sí que es cierto es que fue la que consiguió el single con más aceptación ( que no necesariamente el mejor) de las tres

--------

Por tanto,

*De más de nicho a más populares:

Ashanti -> Aaliyah, Brandy -> TLC -> Destinos Chile y Mariah Carey.*


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Abr 2022)

Sí, es cierto. Pero bueno, al final hay que elegir. Creo que con todas esas el paso del tiempo ha sido benevolente, aunque sean, efectivamente, más para el aficionado a la música.

En cambio, sigo diciendo que todos sus compañeros de farras del hip hip de esos años, como Ludacris. Creo que ha sido uno de los movimientos de masas musicales más castigados de la historia. Peor que el Nu Metal.

Un ejemplo arquetípico de esto es Mystikal, al que todos conocen como "el de Shake ya ass"


Poca música ha envejecido tan mal como este tipo de canción:


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Abr 2022)

Para mi:

*Destiny's Child: *meh, no me dice nada. Sin alma.

*Mariah Carey:* bastante equilibrada. Toca todos los palos.

*J. Lo:* igual.

*Beyoncé: *una popera a la que no se debería ni meter con las demás.

*TLC: *dos discos muy buenos. De las carreras más redondas.

*Aaliyah: *muy buenos singles aunque tiene canciones que son MUUUY lentas.

*Ashanti: *puro estilo. Música para el que se pone a escuchar música. Ninguna se parece cantando a ella, es inimatable**.
.

** Digamos que es una Steely Dan del género. Tienes que ir a buscarla para encontrar una genialidad.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Abr 2022)

Nah, pero en verdad con las primeras petardas sí tienes razón. Especialmente Destiny's Child y Beyonce, que HAN SIDO UNOS PRODUCTOS DE MARKETING DEMASIADO DESCARADOS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

Que pasa gañanes, donde está @xilebo que no ha estado viendo el partido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Abr 2022)

El.mejor tema de Brandy


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Para mi:
> 
> *Destiny's Child: *meh, no me dice nada. Sin alma.
> 
> ...



Y estas, qué os parece?????


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa gañanes, donde está @xilebo que no ha estado viendo el partido.



Ha palmado. No te lo queríamos decir.


----------



## juantxxxo (7 Abr 2022)

Sí!!! y ésta te sonará también supongo....


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, pues vamos a empezar.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa gañanes, donde está @xilebo que no ha estado viendo el partido.



Me pillo anoche viajando en tren el partido del madrid, me lo perdi. Estoy ya por la capital de la costa del sol de semana santa, vine pronto para que no me quiten el sitio  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me pillo anoche viajando en tren el partido del madrid, me lo perdi. Estoy ya por la capital de la costa del sol de semana santa, vine pronto para que no me quiten el sitio
> 
> Buenos dias !



Las famosas escapadas de xilebo a los clubs de solteros de Benidorm

Te deseo buenas ROCIADAS hombre.


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las famosas escapadas de xilebo a los clubs de solteros de Benidorm
> 
> Te deseo buenas ROCIADAS hombre.



Gracias jajajajaja bueno ahora en semana santa, seran rociadas virgenes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Gracias jajajajaja bueno ahora en semana santa, seran rociadas virgenes




Eso ha sonado un poco raro...

En el próximo viaje deberías llevarte a @Epsilon69 a los clubs de ROCIADAS esos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Claro, a él le deseas buenas rociadas y a mí no me deseas nada, ni bueno ni malo. La indiferencia es peor aún que el odio.
> 
> Cómetelo, anda. To pa ti.



Cuéntanos cual es tu plan e semana santa, aparte de llevar una semana madrugando    vete tu a saber por que


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso ha sonado un poco raro...
> 
> En el próximo viaje deberías llevarte a @Epsilon69 a los clubs de ROCIADAS esos.



Siii me salio un chiste malo, queria mezclar rociada con el tema de semana santa y salio fatal


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World 

Y ya cité este caso, pero no dio mucho que hablar. No se qué tienes tú que disir y el resto de la forerada.

La boy-brand británica Blue. Fue un banda que vendió muchísimos discos y su single más conocido es la versión que hicieron de Sorry seems to be te hardest Word.

Fueron una banda, por así decir con algo menos de mariconeo (mucho menos, si os fijáis) que otras como NSYNC y con voces algo más graves. Sin embargo, no vendieron todo lo que podrían haber vendido.

Yo creo que tuvo que ser una mala campaña de marketing y una mafia discográfica la que estaba metida de por medio.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Abr 2022)

Por cierto, me cambié lo del Xilebista y el . El avatar saturaba demasiado y el xilebismo parece que no tenía tanto punch, sin ánimo de menospreciar a @xilebo. Espero que me perdone, pues nunca ha sido un forero que buscara la notoriedad.


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

hola buenas tardes


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

yo solo me he tomado un helado y no se si cocinar


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

ayer por echarme una siesta de 3 a 8 me tuve que aguantar despierto por la noche hasta las 6 de la mañana, y cojo y me despierto a las 12 de la mañana he dormido 6 horas exactas y no tengo mucho sueño y eeso que me he tomado 2 trankimazines un lorazepam una pregabalina 2rivotriles

y no me tumban


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

forea a muerte con una cancion en bucle es lo que llevo haciendo una hora y media dime si te gusta


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas tardes



Ha quedao buena tarde


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto, me cambié lo del Xilebista y el . El avatar saturaba demasiado y el xilebismo parece que no tenía tanto punch, sin ánimo de menospreciar a @xilebo. Espero que me perdone, pues nunca ha sido un forero que buscara la notoriedad.



No me gusta mucho dar la nota, sino pasar mas desapercibido


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedao buena tarde



y que lo digas, estoy haciendo tiempo para las pastillas de la noche que me las dan a partir de las 7


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿No tienes a mano todas tus pastillas? ¿te las tienen que administrar para evitar....
> 
> 
> ...sobredosis?



sip


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

copiar y pegar


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿No tienes a mano todas tus pastillas? ¿te las tienen que administrar para evitar....
> 
> 
> ...sobredosis?



es que me tomaba la medicacion de un mes en un dia y me bebia media bite de alkol yo solo y luego de fiesta y consumia M y pude morir varias veces dos de ellas las recuerdo.
quieres que te las cuente?


----------



## atasco (7 Abr 2022)

descarga el tik tok q sea y una vez descargado lo subes?


----------



## xilebo (7 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> copiar y pegar



Y cortar


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Abr 2022)

*Acaparar vivienda en España es el mayor sueño de todos. Da igual calaña o directivo.*

La figura más importante a nivel económico y social es la hipoteca y el alquiler y la compra-venta, el negocio jurídico de primera categoría.

Aquí, en nuestro país, la expresión "Manolito tiene pasta" ABSOLUTAMENTE SIEMPRE, SIN EXCEPCIÓN, se traduce en "Manolito tiene propiedades".

Así mismo, hay una serie de figuras asociados la compra que están presentes en todo el imaginario colectivo, tales como el aval o el fiador (eso que muchos desearían olvidar), la pignoración, o el derecho de adquisición preferente.

Así mismo, conceptos bancarios como la dación en pago. En otros países ni existe la trilada que ha sido la cláusula suelo, en la que todos caían como moscas. Pero eran otros tiempos y te decía tu gestor de banca DE TODA LA VIDA, EL QUE APADRINÓ A TUS HIJOS Y QUE TE HA VISTO CRECER: "O aceptas estas condiciones o no te podemos dar el crédito". Y te ibas a la entidad de enfrente y era lo mismo.

-------

En las Guerras Civiles todo era cuestión de herencias, lindes y tierras. Menudo festín caníbal nos dimos a nosotros mismos. El pueblo bravo y demás.

----------

*Cosas como estas, además, me hacen pensar que quizá al pueblo Español le faltó un siglo más de absolutismo y de no tener nada. Así hubiéramos entrado más aprendiditos en la demogresca.*


----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Abr 2022)

Parece ser que la equipación de la selección para el mundial de Catar será como estas sólo que añadiendo la estrella


----------



## Bye Felicia (7 Abr 2022)

nop


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Abr 2022)

Pero Obi está calentito...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches.
Adivinemos...


@xilebo rociando en algún club de soltero.

@Sick Sad World viendo gandia shore.

@Libertyforall leyendo algún libro de política.

@Alia del Cuchillo viendo alguna película de los 80.


@Epsilon69 poniéndose ciego.



Yo como bien indica el vídeo estoy pelota en la cama.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Adivinemos...
> 
> 
> ...



De política pura no leo tanto, de historia militar sí. Me gustan los libros técnicos, pero también es cierto que leo algo variado. En cuanto termino uno, comienzo casi inmediatamente otro.

Ahora estoy con Patria, de Fernando Aramburu. Promete.


----------



## Libertyforall (8 Abr 2022)

En este programa se juntaron Francisco Umbral y Camilo José Cela. Los dos portentos del siglo pasado. La gente que ha estudiado filología española se los mete cada año.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes....hay que joderse con madrugar pero la vida es así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




No me lo puedo creer, un viernes tan temprano??
Pero esto es en serio????

Cuéntanos qué te pasa.


----------



## melf (8 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer, un viernes tan temprano??
> Pero esto es en serio????
> 
> Cuéntanos qué te pasa.



Tienes controlados los horarios de la gente?


----------



## xilebo (8 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches.
> Adivinemos...
> 
> 
> ...



Jajajajajaja muy bueno todos  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Tienes controlados los horarios de la gente?




Solo a @Epsilon69    

No esperaba verle pronto por la mañana está semana


Por cierto volverán tus multis @Epsilon69 ???


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

de dónde sacas está mierda


----------



## xilebo (8 Abr 2022)

Quien es esa ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches, hoy una estupenda pizza de casa Tarradellas, lamentablemente mi chino de confianza el Chen me ha decepcionado, por la huelga se ha quedado sin la 4 quesos premium, me he tenido que confirmar con una de jamón y queso, no sin antes advertirle a Chen de que esto no puede seguir así, al menos ha tenido el detalle de recompensarme con una buenas cortezas de cerdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Están poniendo la denigrancia esa del jumanji nueva con el esteroides.

Menuda rociada tiene la que va de exploradora.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Están poniendo la denigrancia esa del jumanji nueva con el esteroides.
> 
> Menuda rociada tiene la que va de exploradora.









¿Es esta, no?


----------



## atasco (8 Abr 2022)

hola buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Es esta, no?




Creo que sí, es que se azul no la reconozco demasiado.

Ahora he pasado al salvame y está una diciendo que rociaba con Pepe Navarro, que en la época del Mississippi debió de rociar a media antena 3


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Abr 2022)

Pepe Navarro o Bertín Osborne...¿cuál habrá rociado más?...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pepe Navarro o Bertín Osborne...¿cuál habrá rociado más?...




Jesulin de Ubrique


----------



## Edge2 (8 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noches



Hola Jaime, que tal lo llevas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Hola Jaime, que tal lo llevas?




Bien y tú Fernando?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Lo que no entiendo es a quién se le ocurrió poner al esteroides sustituyendo a Williams.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

No duermes?    yo tampoco


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Están poniendo la denigrancia esa del jumanji nueva con el esteroides.
> 
> Menuda rociada tiene la que va de exploradora.



Karen gillan
Lo mejor que ha dado Escocia después del irn bru


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Abr 2022)

Acabo de volver de mi paseo nocturno

Se ha puesto de moda esto







Todas las tías con uno de estos tres looks

Todas clónicas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Karen gillan
> Lo mejor que ha dado Escocia después del irn bru



Una buena jaca.

Aún tengo que cerrar el hilo de las jacas olímpicas ahora que me acuerdo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Abr 2022)

Zona Lincoln, Mariano Cubí y Tuset


----------



## Edge2 (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

Vivir o morir, poco importa si sabes que eres una mierda aún estando pedo a las tres y pico de la mañana.
Soy escoria, la pregunta es si habrá solución o redención.

Es igual, en lo único que puedo pensar ahora es en el alcohol que he bebido y en mojar.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

No, que va. Uno sabe lo que no es, y lo que no es.
Esperemos que mañana lo vea mejor, pero dudo que cambie algo.
La verdad es la que es.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

Me mata lo que es y lo que no se es, de ahí no hay salvación... al menos no a largo plazo.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

Este foro ayuda y es lo que es, pero la realidad... la realidad es la que cuenta.
Y la realidad es la que deja en claro todo.
Gracias, gracias... esa palabra que parece que me condene como una puta losa.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

.


----------



## melf (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Solo a @Epsilon69
> 
> No esperaba verle pronto por la mañana está semana
> 
> ...



Aun asi suena verdaderamente inquietante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, vamos allá.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Vivir o morir, poco importa si sabes que eres una mierda aún estando pedo a las tres y pico de la mañana.
> Soy escoria, la pregunta es si habrá solución o redención.
> 
> Es igual, en lo único que puedo pensar ahora es en el alcohol que he bebido y en mojar.



Es digno de estudio lo asquerosamente bien visto que está alcoholizarse en esta sociedad. No digo que no haya que hacerlo y yo bebo (algo) cada vez que salgo. Todo esto, no lo digo por ti en particular.

Pero el tema es que la gente, además de no madurar, sigue teniendo la misma cosmovisión después de 10 años o más y siguen empleando el mismo vocabulario, tan pobre. Tan de gente que está por encima y gente que está por debajo. De malotes y pringaos.

Todos esos que siguen así: que se pongan a lidiar con el seguro de la casa, que se pongan a contribuir del modo que sea con los gastos, etc. A ver si siguen riendo tanto después y soltando lo primero que se les pasa por la cabeza.

Al final, no es tan descabellado lo que dice @eL PERRO de que os han jodido la vida.


----------



## melf (9 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Es digno de estudio lo asquerosamente bien visto que está alcoholizarse en esta sociedad. No digo que no haya que hacerlo y yo bebo (algo) cada vez que salgo. Todo esto, no lo digo por ti en particular.
> 
> Pero el tema es que la gente, además de no madurar, sigue teniendo la misma cosmovisión después de 10 años o más y siguen empleando el mismo vocabulario, tan pobre. Tan de gente que está por encima y que están por debajo.
> 
> ...



No creo que alcoholizarse este bien visto, ni muchisimo menos. Lo que tiene buena imagen, o al menos no mala, es el consumo social de alcohol, que por otro lado tampoco me parece que tenga verse mal.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> No creo que alcoholizarse este bien visto, ni muchisimo menos. Lo que tiene buena imagen, o al menos no mala, es el consumo social de alcohol, que por otro lado tampoco me parece que tenga verse mal.



El consumo social tiene MUY BUENA IMÁGEN. Yo consumo.

El alcoholizarse también tiene buena imágen lo que pasa es que, aunque suene contradictorio, es, en cierto modo, tabú. Es como reconocer que eres un sádico o, para muchas tías, que les gustan los malotes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El consumo social tiene MUY BUENA IMÁGEN. Yo consumo.
> 
> El alcoholizarse también tiene buena imágen lo que pasa es que, aunque suene contradictorio, es, en cierto modo, tabú. Es como reconocer que eres un sádico o, para muchas tías, que les gustan los malotes.




O que los mamadous dominarán el mundo.

En serio, todo en su justa medida, o casi todo, es algo normal, el problema es que con el paso de los años suele pasar de "esporádico".

Creo que cada cosa tiene su momento, en este caso el alcohol en la juventud es normal, son momentos de descubrimiento y tal, con el paso de los años debe moderarse mucho para no ser perjudicial.

En mi caso según fui cumpliendo años cada vez lo vi más como algo innecesario y que en mi caso no aportaba nada.


----------



## melf (9 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El consumo social tiene MUY BUENA IMÁGEN. Yo consumo.
> 
> El alcoholizarse también tiene buena imágen lo que pasa es que, aunque suene contradictorio, es, en cierto modo, tabú. Es como reconocer que eres un sádico o, para muchas tías, que les gustan los malotes.



Yo lo matizaria, el consumo MODERADO social de alcohol tiene MUY BUENA IMAGEN. En cuanto alguien en una fiesta o en una reunion empieza a estar pasado ya se le mira con malos ojos.

El acoholizarse, al menos en mi experiencia/entorno, nunca ha estado bien visto. 

Pero tal vez estemos hablando de cosas diferentes y tengamos conceptos distintos respecto a que es acoholizarse.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O que los mamadous dominarán el mundo.
> 
> En serio, todo en su justa medida, o casi todo, es algo normal, el problema es que con el paso de los años suele pasar de "esporádico".
> 
> ...



El tema es que hablamos de GENTE QUE SE QUEDA ESTANCADA A TODOS LOS NIVELES.

Antes se consentían menos cosas y la sociedad y los padres ya se encargaban de presionarte (aunque eso muchas veces no es bueno per se, pero ese es otro tema).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

La primera candidata rápidamente se desmarca del resto, mientras las demás bailan tímidamente ella sabe que debe esforzarse y dar lo mejor de sí misma para conseguir la beca de estudios en Oxford, solo así podrá cumplir su sueño de ser científica y dedicar toda su vida a cultivar su mente:


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primera candidata rápidamente se desmarca del resto, mientras las demás bailan tímidamente ella sabe que debe esforzarse y dar lo mejor de sí misma para conseguir la beca de estudios en Oxford, solo así podrá cumplir su sueño de ser científica y dedicar toda su vida a cultivar su mente:



Y yo aquí remando en sábado como un gilipollas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Más bien como un esclavo.




Buenos días @Epsilon69 , que tal la noche?.

Descansastes bien?.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias ! que sea leve el trabajo para la gente que tenga que trabajar en semana santa, yo ya de vacaciones hasta domingo de resurreccion, una oracion por ellos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Descansé en paz, en armonía con el cosmos. ¿Y tú qué tal? ¿Ya te has reconciliado con el género humano?




Pues me he levantado pronto para terminar unos informes.
Los he terminado y posteriormente he procedido a rociar, tras acabar la rociada me he tomado un café mientras leía la prensa deportiva, mientras leía la prensa deportiva he sentido como un vacío interior, algo existencialista y no he tenido más remedio que volver a rociar.

Ahora estoy arreglando una cosa de electrónica.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eres un alma pura, siempre deseando el bien y el regocijo de tu prójimo. En ocasiones siento que tu caridad cristiana me hace imposible competir contigo por el jáster.
> 
> Te advierto de que el jáster no es tan puro como tú: contiene mucha oscuridad. Te hará arrastrarte por un empedrado de sufrimiento y lamentos como antes no ha conocido ser humano alguno.
> 
> Advertido quedas.



Amén


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Residencia de intercambio de estudiantes, todas luchando por una beca en ingeniería:


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Residencia de intercambio de estudiantes, todas luchando por una beca en ingeniería:



Me ha recordado a esta cancion de american pie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

No la miréis opresores!!! Ella solo intenta conseguir el premio planeta de literatura:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno vamos a empezar la temática especial "ROCIADAS en semana santa".



@Epsilon69 no necesitamos que seas tan gráfico.


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te parecerá bonito dejar los informes llenos de rociadas. No se puede más autodestructivo que tú.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1018805



Imagen exclusiva de la persona que recoge el informe de Obiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Ya está puesto "especial ROCIADAS en semana santa".

Cuéntanos tu plan en semana santa:

Vas a ver películas del tío que multiplica peces y panes?.

Vas a ver procesiones con personas de la tercera edad dándose empujones por ver al de los panes y peces?.


Vas a rociar más a menudo aprovechando que tienes más tiempo libre?.


Cuéntanos tu plan!!!...


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya está puesto "especial ROCIADAS en semana santa".
> 
> Cuéntanos tu plan en semana santa:
> 
> ...



Si

No

Si


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi plan es tan aburrido y tan poco interesante que no merece la pena airearlo.
> 
> ¿Puedo irme ya, señor policía?




Cómo va a ser aburrido tu plan  
Te imagino con una bandeja de cocaína y música tecno a tope  con la película esa de los 10 mandamientos de fondo dándolo todo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World se va a ir de boda vestida de esta guisa


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Jajajajaja y hay gente que lo hace sin querer: mi antigua ex fue a la boda de su hermana que era algo mas mayor en edad, y la eclipso en cuanto a vestido y belleza. Casi todo el mundo en la boda pensaba que ella era la novia


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Eso es verdad, ultimamente en las bodas son las mujeres que tienen mas interes en casarse que el novio, y encima por la iglesia, para mi ya es algo mas desfasado, pero muy tradicional. A los chicos ultimamente prefieren mas algo rapido y sencillo como pareja de hecho, o como mucho boda civil rapida que te firme el alcalde y pa casita


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ojalá todas las mujeres pensaran como tú, @Sick Sad World. Eres maravillosa.




Ya as rociado hoy?


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

La única certeza que tenemos ahora mismo es que las relaciones son cada vez más disfuncionales.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Me gustaría en estas fechas tan destacadas compartir un pasaje con vosotros:

"ROCIADAS eres y en ROCIADA te convertiras"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Satanás lo ha impregnado todo, incluidas las relaciones humanas. Todo lo mueven el dinero, el interés y las rociadas.




Siii joder siiii!!!!
Arrepentíos!!!!! Si no curais vuestros pecados seréis llevados por el señor en la gran rociada final!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que Dios te aguarde en sus senos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1019064


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Y el señor al ver a Braulio le comento:

S:"¿Braulio tu qué es lo que más deseas?"

B: "Señor yo solo quiero rociar con María"

S: "¿Pero acaso no ves que María es virgen?"

B: "Pero mi señor usted la embiste todas las noches"


S: "¿Acaso por eso deja de ser virgen?"


B: No mi señor lleva usted razón.


S: "Veo que as aprendido la lección San Braulio, ahora snifa un poco de cocaína y procede".


B: "¿Señor y ahora ya puedo rociar a María?"


S: "Claro que sí Braulio"


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me gustaría en estas fechas tan destacadas compartir un pasaje con vosotros:
> 
> "ROCIADAS eres y en ROCIADA te convertiras"



Reflexion muy profunda


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Residencia de intercambio de estudiantes, todas luchando por una beca en ingeniería:



Uff chaval.
Las asiáticas que salen bien están tremendas, lástima que a nivel medio no es precisamente así.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

Es imposible decirlo mejor. Ay si hubieran más pavas a las que se les pasara esto por la cabeza, el mundo sería la polla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Madre mía!!! Es enorme!!!!


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais hoy?


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Queremos organizar una orgía mixta. ¿Te apuntas, atasco?



Atasco lleva las pastillas y la droga


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Queremos organizar una orgía mixta. ¿Te apuntas, atasco?



no me vaciles anda quienes participan=?


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco lleva las pastillas y la droga



xanax y coca


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no me vaciles anda quienes participan=?



Todos los presente en el hilo de los nocturnos


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco lleva las pastillas y la droga



voy a ver si consigo ketamina pastillas de anfeta M o tripis y cristal


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todos los presente en el hilo de los nocturnos



eso es mucha gente o poca , soy timido


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> eso es mucha gente o poca , soy timido



La primera vez duele, luego te acostumbras


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La primera vez duele, luego te acostumbras



a que te rompan el frenillo?


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sabía que lo sabías.
> 
> ¿No querían algunos ROCIADAS? Pues va a haber rociadas.
> 
> De las buenas, como las cataratas del Niágara.



yo lo de mearnos como que no lo veo


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eso no se ve, se bebe.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes. Tú déjate llevar.
> 
> ...



Así fue como tú descubriste que te gustan los jásters, verdac?


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eso no se ve, se bebe.
> 
> Pero no te preocupes. Tú déjate llevar.
> 
> ...



yo tengo psicosis


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

mi frenillo no esta muy dado de si asi que creo que me lo partirian


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A mí no me gustan los jásters en genérico.
> 
> ME GUSTA ÉL.
> 
> ...



hamtaro


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A mí no me gustan los jásters en genérico.
> 
> ME GUSTA ÉL.
> 
> ...



Y yo no?


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú si quieres puedes mirar.



Este mundo no es justo.


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este mundo no es justo.



y que lo digas


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Abr 2022)

Pues yo me voy con este otro jastersito al que no se puede citar:





__





*Tema mítico* : - Os estan ROBANDO-ESTAFANDO-ENGAÑANDO con las PENSIONES y no haceis NADA


Os llevan años preparando el terreno, tomandoos como lo que sois (subnormales profundos), para convenceros y mentalizaros de que JAMAS TENDREIS PENSION (eso si, os siguen haciendo pagar cotizacion) Vosotros, cual subnormales, cargais contra vuestros propios padres. Insultais a aquellos que os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Al final, no es tan descabellado lo que dice @eL PERRO de que os han jodido la vida.



Hay una vocecita dentro de cada uno de vosotros que no os deja dormir, y que os dice que yo siempre, siempre, SIEMPRE, tengo puta razon en todo lo que digo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (9 Abr 2022)

Que os contáis en el hilo de los DIURNOS? 

Yo aquí, haciendo penitencia en el sábado de dolores.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Todos los presente en el hilo de los nocturnos



Uy no me va eso de compartir los coñitos con otros tíos, en eso soy egoísmo pvro.
Conmigo no contéis


----------



## atasco (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Únete a nosotros.
> 
> Eso solo depende de @atasco y de la calidad de su blanca.



buena


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Que os contáis en el hilo de los DIURNOS?
> 
> Yo aquí, haciendo penitencia en el sábado de dolores.




Currando?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

"quién rocía el último rocía mejor".


----------



## xilebo (9 Abr 2022)

Bueno eso de 10 al dia, ya es historia, ahora a las 23 esta en la camita con su pijama y a dormir


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Abr 2022)

Mañana todos a bendecir los ramos.

Os van a rociar de verdad...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Abr 2022)

Que cosa más rara hace ese abuelete, claramente un agente de Pajarotto...

...le basta descolgar el teléfono para empezar a despertar células durmientes y reventar todas las procesiones de España...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi relación con Obi:




Ohhh dios mío no puede ser!!!! Suicidios en masa!!! Se ha caído la figura dorada!!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Está muy bien.

Gente sencilla con cosas sencillas. No todo va a ser Karl Rahner.

"¿Ya está ese hámster masturbándose otra vez?"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Abr 2022)

Sabeis que os quiero, y a pesar de haber dado la exclusiva en el hilo del fútbol, debo hablaros...

Tengo el honor de anunciar la inminente apertura del hilos oficial de cocina y nutrición saludable de obiwanchernobil.

Esta noche he cocinado una deliciosa sopa recomendada por mi chino de confianza el Chen:





Una presentación sencilla y elegante.

4 sobrecillos llenos de manjares exóticos:

Vinagre.
Hierbas orientales.
Avecrem asiático.
Pasta viscosa no identificada.




Se calienta el agua, ni mucho ni poco, lo justo para darle su toque mágico al manjar, tal vez sea un poco complejo el proceso de cocinar pero con paciencia todo se puede.

Es esta espectacular toma podéis apreciar la textura del producto:




Una vez vertido los sobrecillos como muestra la última imagen, solo queda echar el agua.
Y después solo disfrutar del sabroso manjar.

En otro orden de cosas viendo que es semana santa dejemos el honor de la entradilla a alguien generoso que nos regale unas letras instructivas.

Invocamos:

@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.


@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sabeis que os quiero, y a pesar de haber dado la exclusiva en el hilo del fútbol, debo hablaros...
> 
> Tengo el honor de anunciar la inminente apertura del hilos oficial de cocina y nutrición saludable de obiwanchernobil.
> 
> ...



Debe hacer 2 meses que no como una porquería de esas. Ya lo dejo para Pascua Florida, si eso...sé que es pura química, cianuro para el colon, keroseno para los intestinos, pero de vez en cuando...


----------



## melf (9 Abr 2022)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 Abr 2022)

La música del fra Cry 5 es la polla, para mí de las mejores bandas sonoras por detrás tan sólo de los juegos rollo souls de from software, The Witcher 3 y algún otro caso aislado.
Y la verdad es que viene de puta madre para esta época del año, un pequeño ejemplo:


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sabeis que os quiero, y a pesar de haber dado la exclusiva en el hilo del fútbol, debo hablaros...
> 
> Tengo el honor de anunciar la inminente apertura del hilos oficial de cocina y nutrición saludable de obiwanchernobil.
> 
> ...



Pues hoy comí fideitos con caldo de pollo ...tengo un resfriado jodido que estoy curando ahora mismo con una botella de GIN ...es una de las pocas oportunidades que bebo en mi vida ...cuando me resfrío


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Abr 2022)

Pones esto como coro en alguna misa usana o inglesa y cuela perfectamente, en la puta vida se imaginaria que es de un videojuego. Además relaja que da gusto:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Sin duda se que mi lugar sería en un espacio televisivo de cocina o como jurado de máster chef, pero nos tendremos que conformar con máster burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Temazo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Pues hoy comí fideitos con caldo de pollo ...tengo un resfriado jodido que estoy curando ahora mismo con una botella de GIN ...es una de las pocas oportunidades que bebo en mi vida ...cuando me resfrío



El carajillo manda en esas ocasiones...tienes que sentirlo rugiendo duro esófago abajo...la ginebra como que no la veo arrasando virus como si fuese napalm...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El carajillo manda en esas ocasiones...tienes que sentirlo rugiendo duro esófago abajo...la ginebra como que no la veo arrasando virus como si fuese napalm...




No soy capaz de meterme un whisky ni para atrás, de echo no sé cómo alguna vez pude hacerlo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No soy capaz de meterme un whisky ni para atrás, de echo no sé cómo alguna vez pude hacerlo.



Yo el carajillo lo hago de brandy, lo del whisky es "café irlandés", no?

El whisky siempre me dio náuseas, no sé la razón.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Estoy pasando una crisis de troleo...

Ya no siento lo mismo al trolear...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estoy pasando una crisis de troleo...
> 
> Ya no siento lo mismo al trolear...



Es el Señor, que te llama al buen camino...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es el Señor, que te llama al buen camino...




Supongo...tal vez ha llegado el momento de dejar paso a las nuevas generaciones del troleo.
Nada dura eternamente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Abr 2022)

Nunca entenderé lo de las monjas...¿en serio alguien tiene esto de fetiche sexual?. Igual es que nunca vi una con menos de 70 años...con hábito, quiero decir.


----------



## atasco (10 Abr 2022)

eres cristiana


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Abr 2022)

Que descojone... ...pero los ayunos son los viernes, el domingo es fiesta siempre...


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Abr 2022)

Tú me acabo de enterar de que unos niños de un coro se marcaron una troleada tremenda al cantar en el día de su graduación la primera canción que he puesto del Far Cry 5 como si de verdad fuera una canción cristiana de las que se cantan en las iglesias 


Si John Seed (uno de los villanos del juego y al que está dedicada la canción) existiera de verdad se estaría despollando


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## uno_de_tantos (10 Abr 2022)

Pues entonces aquí tienes el principio del fin a tu vida disoluta. 

Ponte 20 veces el minuto 1:50 como penitencia. Llora como el sorbedor de mocos que graba, y los otros tres que echan lagrimitas en el video, y serás guiada por el buen camino.

Si te emocionas al verlo hay esperanza


----------



## atasco (10 Abr 2022)




----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El carajillo manda en esas ocasiones...tienes que sentirlo rugiendo duro esófago abajo...la ginebra como que no la veo arrasando virus como si fuese napalm...



Pero algo funcionó ..me dio calor y me siento mucho mejor


----------



## atasco (10 Abr 2022)

me he caido de la cama y ya me he desvelado


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Abr 2022)

bueno, yo tengo a mis larvas tocando los cojones desde las 7 am


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Hay una serie de obras que son definitorias de un género. En arquitectura, pintura, escultura, cine, música y literatura.*
> 
> Esta obra puede ser la primera, en algunos casos, o (en la mayoría) una posterior que coge lo mejor de la inicial, la mejora y la amplía. Generalmente, creo que suele existir bastante consenso. Suele ser, además, la que más inspira a las siguientes.
> 
> ...



Y una obra que no es originaria de nada y que ha terminado por afianzar todos los tópicos en torno al mundo de las himbersioneh y la vorsah es *El Lobo de Wall Street (2014), de Martín Scorsese.*

Ya la he criticado y, simplemente por añadir una cosa más: es un pan y circo de manual. Se dirige a un público muy primario y es una cinta MUY VACÍA EN EL FONDO, AUNQUE EN LA FORMA SEA BASTANTE BUENA.

Considero que es una peli que entorpece más que otra cosa y genera una visión irreal de un mundo más que manipulado.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

Nick Nolte es, con diferencia, el mejor actor de* La delgada línea roja (1998), de Terence Malik.*

Quizá la mejor escena de la película es esa en la que da órdenes de tomar una colina. Porque, a que no sabéis qué?: A UN JEFE, CON MUCHA MÁS EXPERIENCIA Y MÁS VICTORIAS, HAY QUE OBEDECERLE, AUNQUE SE EQUIVOQUE.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

Hacia finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 00 Hollywood apostó mucho por pelis o bien ambientadas en Japón o con hampones nipones.

Una de las primeras fue Hora punta (1998).

Aquí, una escena de Fast and the furious (2001), que aunque no sea una peli buenísima, sí es una peli necesaria.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

La segunda de Fast and Furious, de 2003, tuvo también cierta gracia, aunque a esta sí que no la calificaría de necesaria.

Lo mejor de toda la cinta: Eva Mendes.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

Todos queríamos cachear o que nos cachease Gisele Bündchen (en su primer, además) y la otra rubiaza. Taxi (2004).

Menudas rociada para @Obiwanchernobil. A ese le sacaron del cine.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

La escena del gimnasio de *Millón Dollar Baby (2004), de Clint Eastwood*. Enseñan a la protagonista a golpear al saco: moviéndote como si fuera el adversario e imaginándote los golpes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Todos queríamos cachear o que nos cachease Gisele Bündchen (en su primer, además) y la otra rubiaza. Taxi (2004).
> 
> Menudas rociada para @Obiwanchernobil. A ese le sacaron del cine.



La bunchen siempre fue una gran extractora, veo que hoy te ha dado por las películas con coches de por medio.


Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

En esta mañana de semana Santa, al ver que @Libertyforall nos recopila jacas top models, yo quiero poner mi granito de arena, una jaca top donde las haya
(Recordaréis su vídeo en el mar siendo embestida por Ronaldo nazario)

Os deseo felices ROCIADAS en semana santa.




Edito tras un arduo trabajo de investigación, es curiosos como luego otra ex de nazario Daniela cicarelli tendría otro video "especial" en la playa tras su ruptura con el delantero del Madrid.


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En esta mañana de semana Santa, al ver que @Libertyforall nos recopila jacas top models, yo quiero poner mi granito de arena, una jaca top donde las haya
> (Recordaréis su vídeo en el mar siendo embestida por Ronaldo nazario)
> 
> Os deseo felices ROCIADAS en semana santa.



Igualmente feliz semana santa


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hacia finales de los 90 y comienzos de los 00 Hollywood apostó mucho por pelis o bien ambientadas en Japón o con hampones nipones.
> 
> Una de las primeras fue Hora punta (1998).
> 
> Aquí, una escena de Fast and the furious (2001), que aunque no sea una peli buenísima, sí es una peli necesaria.



Sol naciente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Sol naciente



Y esa creo que era de principios de los 90, también Robocop 3 tenía su aquel japo, y en general el desembarco de adaptaciones de videojuegos y cultura asiática previa en películas de hostias y tal de finales de los 80, kickboxer, los tres pequeños ninjas y esas cosas.

En general a principios de los 90 todo lo que fuera japonés era cool.


Por ese motivo tenemos a toda una generación de vírgenes comedoritos con +30 que su sueño era viajar a Japón para ser "estrellas" exóticas allí, la realidad es que acababan en uno de los países más racistas del mundo trabajando de camareros y con orcazos del 15 como parejas en una vida que lo único que les podía ofrecer era alopecia y abrirse canales de Youtube.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Abr 2022)

mi sueño es ir a Japón, pero de visita na más. Pero viendo el percal me parece que o en la próxima reencarnación nazco con los cataplines pixelados o no hay tu tía.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y esa creo que era de principios de los 90, también Robocop 3 tenía su aquel japo, y en general el desembarco de adaptaciones de videojuegos y cultura asiática previa en películas de hostias y tal de finales de los 80, kickboxer, los tres pequeños ninjas y esas cosas.
> 
> En general a principios de los 90 todo lo que fuera japonés era cool.
> 
> ...



Si es que el jáster es muy inteligente. No me ecstranya que muxos se hayan enamorao.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (10 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En esta mañana de semana Santa, al ver que @Libertyforall nos recopila jacas top models, yo quiero poner mi granito de arena, una jaca top donde las haya
> (Recordaréis su vídeo en el mar siendo embestida por Ronaldo nazario)
> 
> Os deseo felices ROCIADAS en semana santa.
> ...



Buenas rociadas caían con este bombón de nena a mis 14 y 15 años, ya ví este vídeo y sí señor: tienes buen gusto.


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Buenas rociadas caían con este bombón de nena a mis 14 y 15 años, ya ví este vídeo y sí señor: tienes buen gusto.



Muy buen gusto siii y la cancion mola tmb


----------



## ueee3 (10 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy buen gusto siii y la cancion mola tmb



Oye, ¿por qué le decías "tírate al volcán" a Lokeno y por qué has dejado de decírselo? ¿Os conocéis en la vida real, no?


----------



## xilebo (10 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Oye, ¿por qué le decías "tírate al volcán" a Lokeno y por qué has dejado de decírselo? ¿Os conocéis en la vida real, no?



Si, nos conocemos en la vida real, justo esta tarde estuve con el corriendo un rato por la playa en la capital de la costa del sol  Pues cuando llegue al foro por lokeno fue justo en la epoca del volcan de islandia que paralizo media europa, y se lo decia porque tenia mucho humo en la cabeza que sobre el mitico tema de ingenieros. fps, titulados, que nunca hay trabajo para un titulado, que un obrero o electricista se come el mundo...llegamos a crear un club de fans de lokeno que contaba historias reales de su vida y yo hacia hasta un carnet, que tiempo aquellos. Todavia se lo sigo diciendo, que se puso de nuevo de moda el tema con el volcan de La Palma, pero ya se lo digo menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si, nos conocemos en la vida real, justo esta tarde estuve con el corriendo un rato por la playa en la capital de la costa del sol  Pues cuando llegue al foro por lokeno fue justo en la epoca del volcan de islandia que paralizo media europa, y se lo decia porque tenia mucho humo en la cabeza que sobre el mitico tema de ingenieros. fps, titulados, que nunca hay trabajo para un titulado, que un obrero o electricista se come el mundo...llegamos a crear un club de fans de lokeno que contaba historias reales de su vida y yo hacia hasta un carnet, que tiempo aquellos. Todavia se lo sigo diciendo, que se puso de nuevo de moda el tema con el volcan de La Palma, pero ya se lo digo menos.




Yo que llevo muy poco aquí quiero saber más de esas historias  

Y no hilos de zumbaos que ponen fotos de gente cagando o hablan del tipo ese que se llama como uno de las fuerzas especiales de Freezer.


----------



## atasco (11 Abr 2022)

eres pro mestizajes?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo que llevo muy poco aquí quiero saber más de esas historias
> 
> Y no hilos de zumbaos que ponen fotos de gente cagando o hablan del tipo ese que se llama como uno de las fuerzas especiales de Freezer.



Tienen ya algunos años los hilos, pero fueron en plan de buen rollo y pasar un buen rato, y con las historias la verdad que te echabas unas risas






Club de fans de Lokeno


Bueno, ante la notoriedad e incredulidad que está consiguiendo Lokeno en este foro contando sus historias y su forma de ver la vida, se abre un post para expresar y opinar todo lo que se quiera sobre el fenómeno lokeno100. Único en su especie. Lokeno, desde el cariño y admiración más profunda de...




www.burbuja.info










Mis cosas - Club de fans de Lokeno Vol. II


El anterior hilo estaba cerrado porque entró en un bucle de páginas que no existían. Volvemos :roto2: Hilo original: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/215328-club-de-fans-de-lokeno.html Lista del club de fans de lokeno: Lokeno100: Líder supremo Presidente: Xilebo...




www.burbuja.info










Historias para lokeno100


Desde aquí propongo nuevos temas a desarrollar por lokeno100, id apuntando mas vosotros. Empiezo: Lokeno100 en la farmacia Lokeno100 en la tienda de lencería . . . . Lokeno te están llamando para ir a Fukushima, allí te tirarán a los guarros.




www.burbuja.info










¿Quien gana más: electricista o ingeniero?


Podéis ayudarme con esta encuesta, es que tengo una duda, me gustaría saber si un electricista gana más que un ingeniero en España, una vez vino a mi casa un electricista a poner enchufes y a meter cableado y me cobró 400 euros en una hora solo la mano de obra la del oficial, más 100 euros de un...




www.burbuja.info





Hay un monton de hilos, a ver si busco mas, en algunos de ellos faltan paginas por gente que ya no esta o se inmolo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tienen ya algunos años los hilos, pero fueron en plan de buen rollo y pasar un buen rato, y con las historias la verdad que te echabas unas risas
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hostia pero cuántos años llevas registrado
Menuda secta teníais montada

El hilo del electricista es muy bueno


----------



## melf (11 Abr 2022)

Hoy, en el apartado de grandes recetas. 





Un poco sobre unas tristes patatas fritas y ya tienes un plato nuevo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Hoy, en el apartado de grandes recetas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021008
> 
> ...



Que es eso    
Tiene casi tan mala pinta como la sopa de ayer


----------



## melf (11 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso
> Tiene casi tan mala pinta como la sopa de ayer



Un sazonador para patatas fritas. En vez de sal les pones eso y tienes sabor pollo a la brasa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Un sazonador para patatas fritas. En vez de sal les pones eso y tienes sabor pollo a la brasa.



Lo acabo de pedir en Amazon  
Y nosotros madrugando para currar...170.000 visualizaciones...


----------



## melf (11 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo acabo de pedir en Amazon
> Y nosotros madrugando para currar...170.000 visualizaciones...



En serio?     

A mi me lo regalaron en el super y todavia no lo he probado.


----------



## juantxxxo (11 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Temazo sí señor!!!



melf dijo:


> Hoy, en el apartado de grandes recetas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1021008
> 
> ...


----------



## atasco (11 Abr 2022)

obi cabron


----------



## Libertyforall (11 Abr 2022)

Buenos días!

Pero no eras tú la que decía que hacían falta los maxos, que estamos presenciando una decadencia del hombre blanco occidente? No hay quien te entienda hamoool.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!

os dejo un video de la jessi que siempre viene bien para empezar el día!!!


----------



## xilebo (11 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hostia pero cuántos años llevas registrado
> Menuda secta teníais montada
> 
> El hilo del electricista es muy bueno



Toda una vida  

Jajajaja que no eramos una secta, al reves, eramos todos libres y en armonia

Hilos como ese habia unos cuantos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Abr 2022)

Esos tiktoks
Que no se van a grabar solos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Abr 2022)

Folla Rodrigos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Abr 2022)

Este hilo no permanecerá en el sepulcro mucho tiempo...



...el tipo de la cazadora blanca en 0:30 está a lo que hay que estar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Este hilo no permanecerá en el sepulcro mucho tiempo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...el tipo de la cazadora blanca en 0:30 está a lo que hay que estar.






Buenas noches gañanes!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Esta me gusta demasiado, por delante de la 2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Yo sé que no es tan buena como la primera pero a mí me encanta:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Nada, son 2 películas sin secuela posible. Estas 2 y "Los Inmortales". 
Yo tenía un amigo que decía que la secuela de Los Inmortales era tan mala que te jodía la primera.
Con estas no pasa, están potables. Pero eso es todo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Que escenón, joder...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que escenón, joder...




En la bafofia esa de remake intentaron hacer una escena similar y fue un desastre, aunque claro toda la película era un desastre.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En la bafofia esa de remake intentaron hacer una escena similar y fue un desastre, aunque claro toda la película era un desastre.



Quizás la escena en la que se ve que del tipo no queda nada, con los pulmones inflándose y tal...un eco del pasado. Pero muy mal remake...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Quizás la escena en la que se ve que del tipo no queda nada, con los pulmones inflándose y tal...un eco del pasado. Pero muy mal remake...




Es un quiero y no puedo, además con gente como Keaton, Jackie earle haley y Gary oldman además de pasta y solo se te ocurre ponerle el traje negro y que se monte en la bat-moto...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es un quiero y no puedo, además con gente como Keaton, Jackie earle haley y Gary oldman además de pasta y solo se te ocurre ponerle el traje negro y que se monte en la bat-moto...



Es el gran fallo. Siempre ves un tipo con un traje. En la original te quedaba clarísimo que era un puto robot (bueno, un ciborg  ).

De ahí el grandísimo final:

- ¿Cuál es tu nombre, hijo?
- Murphy...

Leve sonrisa , música de Basil Poledouris, fundido a negro...ROBOCOP....directo a la eternidad. Un absoluto peliculón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Abr 2022)




----------



## melf (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Nada, son 2 películas sin secuela posible. Estas 2 y "Los Inmortales".
> Yo tenía un amigo que decía que la secuela de Los Inmortales era tan mala que te jodía la primera.
> Con estas no pasa, están potables. Pero eso es todo.



Sorprendentemente coincido con el hamster y a mi tambien me parece cojonuda. De todas formas es como Alien y Aliens, mas que una secuela son peliculas diferentes.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Sorprendentemente coincido con el hamster y a mi tambien me parece cojonuda. De todas formas es como Alien y Aliens, mas que una secuela son peliculas diferentes.



¿Robocop o Depredador?

A mi la de Depredador no me desagradó, pero claro, las expectativas. Y con Robocop, pues parecido. No son malas, pero psé...en cambio Aliens es espectacular. Todo el tema de la Reina es brutal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Robocop o Depredador?
> 
> A mi la de Depredador no me desagradó, pero claro, las expectativas. Y con Robocop, pues parecido. No son malas, pero psé...en cambio Aliens es espectacular. Todo el tema de la Reina es brutal...




Aliens le quitas todo el rollo de la reina que además no fue cosa de Cameron y te queda el mismo guión que en Rambo 3, es lo mismo, su guión se utilizó en Rambo 3 porque en teoría iba a dirigirla.


Volviendo al tema.
Robocop 3 es muy mala e infantil, pero me gusta el rollo del ninja y tal.

Depredador 2 es que tienen muy bien ritmo, buenas escenas, lo del tren, el uso del calor y la última media hora con matanza entre los cerdos, persecuciones por azoteas y finalmente nave de Predators, me encanta.


----------



## melf (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Robocop o Depredador?
> 
> A mi la de Depredador no me desagradó, pero claro, las expectativas. Y con Robocop, pues parecido. No son malas, pero psé...en cambio Aliens es espectacular. Todo el tema de la Reina es brutal...



Depredador. Si es verdad que las expectativas eran altisimas, aun asi cumple con creces.
De las secuelas de Robocop no recuerdo nada, ni para bien, ni para mal, por lo que supongo que no serian especialmente malas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aliens le quitas todo el rollo de la reina que además no fue cosa de Cameron y te queda el mismo guión que en Rambo 3, es lo mismo, su guión se utilizó en Rambo 3 porque en teoría iba a dirigirla.
> 
> 
> Volviendo al tema.
> ...



Yo había leído en algún sitio que Cameron iba a hacer "Starship Troopers" y acabó haciendo una secuela de Alien, que vendió dibujando el signo del dolar al final de la palabra..."si con un alien se hizo caja, con muchos alien$..." no sé si la historia será cierta. En cualquier caso, ves la primera, ves la segunda...hasta la tercera tiene su puntillo.

Depredador 2 a mi lo que me pasa es que nunca me acabó de convencer que fuese en una ciudad. No sé, siempre me chocó mucho.


----------



## melf (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aliens le quitas todo el rollo de la reina que además no fue cosa de Cameron y te queda el mismo guión que en Rambo 3, es lo mismo, su guión se utilizó en Rambo 3 porque en teoría iba a dirigirla.
> 
> 
> Volviendo al tema.
> ...



No tenia ni idea, pero ahi esta la prueba. El guion es tan bueno que tan solo 2 años despues se recicla para una nueva pelicula.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Depredador. Si es verdad que las expectativas eran altisimas, aun asi cumple con creces.
> De las secuelas de Robocop no recuerdo nada, ni para bien, ni para mal, por lo que supongo que no serian especialmente malas.



Robocop 2 es el típico proyecto que se fue enrareciendo. Guión de Frank Miller, creo que quería dirigirla él. Bueno, el robot aquel adicto a la droga (nuke), un capo mafioso que era un niño...muchas cosillas por ahí que no llegaron a buen puerto.
Yo tampoco recuerdo mucho más...


----------



## melf (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Robocop 2 es el típico proyecto que se fue enrareciendo. Guión de Frank Miller, creo que quería dirigirla él. Bueno, el robot aquel adicto a la droga, un capo mafioso que era un niño...muchas cosillas por ahí que no llegaron a buen puerto.



La prevision meteorologica es un asco, asi que igual aprovecho estos dias para verlas de nuevo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> La prevision meteorologica es un asco, asi que igual aprovecho estos dias para verlas de nuevo.



Estoy viendo fotos de la 2 y nada tiene el carisma de esto...









...que pasote de diseño. 
Yo lo pondría en una rotonda, ahí plantado.


----------



## melf (12 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Vamos de mal en peor, de perros follando a perros cagando. Aunque la pregunta seria, quien esta tan jodido como para grabar un video de su perro cagando y encima subirlo a youtube?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

melf dijo:


> Vamos de mal en peor, de perros follando a perros cagando. Aunque la pregunta seria, quien esta tan jodido como para grabar un video de su perro cagando y encima subirlo a youtube?



El mundo se está convirtiendo en algo curioso desde que podemos captar todo con una cámara, digo curioso por no decir algo peor.

En otro orden de cosas:

Buenos días gañanes!

Joder que poco me gusta madrugar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Robocop 2 es el típico proyecto que se fue enrareciendo. Guión de Frank Miller, creo que quería dirigirla él. Bueno, el robot aquel adicto a la droga (nuke), un capo mafioso que era un niño...muchas cosillas por ahí que no llegaron a buen puerto.
> Yo tampoco recuerdo mucho más...




Es demasiado bizarro y ridículo todo, el tono de la primera está muy bien definido y el de la tercera aunque deciden que sea una película familiar también está definido, sin embargo la segunda es un amasijo de cosas raras.


----------



## xilebo (12 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El mundo se está convirtiendo en algo curioso desde que podemos captar todo con una cámara, digo curioso por no decir algo peor.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas:
> 
> ...



Madre mia, pero cada vez madrugas mas encima, quillo  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Abr 2022)

*Los libros de autores costumbristas del siglo pasado como Cela o Umbral, los máximos exponentes, presentan varios "problemas" actualmente:*

- Son obras en las que se lleva la lengua española a un nivel de esquisitez absoluto. Nadie los puede traducir y eso las convierte en rarezas y en libros para amantes de la filología (sobre todo).

- El mundo que presentan está muy bien dibujado...pero son anacrónicos. Pueden haber pasado 50 años desde uno de estos libros, pero parece que median siglos.

- Derivado de lo anterior, personajes que son jóvenes para la época actual, tienen más carácter y empaque que gente que hoy suma los 30.

Imaginaros a un chaval con acné, que se encierra en su cuarto a jugar al Minecraft toda la tarde. O a unos canis. No se entiende nada.

Y de todo esto el debate de meterlos en la Secundaria:

- ¿Deberían los chavales empezar con Harry Potter y luego ya se verá? Pero claro, eso sigue siendo una imposición.

Que pena no tener una industria cinematográfica potente. En EEUU, cuando algo huele a viejo, lo llevan al cine y lo renuevan, aunque se lo carguen. Al menos, dan visibilidad a la obra en cuestión ("que hablen de mi, aunque sea mal" y todo eso).

*En fin, ¡Que viva la literatura española del s. XX! ¡Y toda la anterior también!*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Abr 2022)

Subiendo el hilo desde el abismo profundo...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Abr 2022)

Contrata a las supernenas para la fiesta de cumpleaños de tu hija


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches, perdonad, estábamos @xilebo y yo rociando en el hilo del Madrid junto a otros estimados foreros.


Os veo muy musicalmente religiosos está noche     ahora pinchamos unos remitas religiosos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (13 Abr 2022)

*AVE MARÍA*...



Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Probablemente era un agente de @Pajarotto
> No sé si no os disteis cuenta, pero apareció justo en sus ataques.
> Siempre que hay un ataque aparece el.



Vaya, vaya... Obi. Me voy unos días de retiro espiritual y para mi sorpresa... ¿qué me encuentro?

Desconfianza, injurias, calumnias e infinita ingratitud a quien tan lealmente ha servido al partido humildemente desde lo más bajo de tu estuctura jerárquica. Normal que tengas esto hecho unos zorros.

Uno de los aprendizajes que he adquirido en mi retiro es que solo se puede CONSTRUIR desde el AMOR y la CONFIANZA.

Te recomiendo que trabajes mediante el sacrificio y la oración para cultivar las tres virtudes teologales infundidas por Dios en nuestro bautismo: la FE, la ESPERANZA y la CARIDAD. Solo así te liberarás de la cutrez de los sopinstanes y las rociadas que enferman tu cuerpo y tu alma y, tal vez, esto vuelva a ser grande otra vez.


----------



## escalador (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (13 Abr 2022)

Todos podemos elevarnos. Hasta los jansters son cristuras de Dios,,,


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Abr 2022)

*Habéis vuelto a caer. Y por tercera vez.*

Recapitulemos:

1. Escribo un texto en el que afirmo que hay mucho mariconeo en el fútbol: contesta todo Cristo y ponéis fotos, mientras que con otros textos no ponéis absolutamente nada.

2. Tengo una riña con un forero QUE NO ES HABITUAL EN ESTE HILO Y YO SÍ y muchos de los asiduos ni me zankean el mensaje en el que señalo a este usuario: no queréis entrar en litigio, ni tomar partido. Que uno de los dos os mande a la mierda y os ignore, ¿qué será lo siguiente? Tacharos de equidistantes es ser muy suave.

3. Ayer escribo no mi mejor reflexión, pero sí la que más toca el tema de la cultura general y nadie me contesta: no sois cultos y solo contestáis cosas de salseo y fútbol. Ah, y de LITERATURA ESPAÑOLA (¿Qué pasa, que tengo que escribir de El Señor de los Anillos para que contestéis?).

Por tanto, de momento lo que tenemos es:

*Que sois sarasas, cobardes y que no os interesa la cultura de vuestro país.*

Me lo estoy pasando pipa jeje


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!!



Buenos dias !

Ha amanecido hoy Madrid muy blanco, no se por que


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias !
> 
> Ha amanecido hoy Madrid muy blanco, no se por que


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Joder....

Que te pasa últimamente? Echamos de menos cuando no te dedicabas a poner videos de perros defecando.


----------



## xilebo (13 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estoy aprendiendo el noble arte del troleo.



Entonces Obiwan te puede dar un curso avanzado en 5 dias de troleo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Entonces Obiwan te puede dar un curso avanzado en 5 dias de troleo




Buenas noches, me he quedado dormido en el sofa    
Lamentablemente estoy dejando atrás mi vida trol, aunque eso sí, me gusta intentar ser víctima de otros trols para realizar una contraofensiva trol.


----------



## Suprimo (14 Abr 2022)

Mañana tengo que ir a Rivas, llevo la pvta semana de fariseos que me cago en todos tvs mvertos y así no pvedo seguir el hilol


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Abr 2022)

A mi siempre me gustó más Virginia Labuat.







Risto vio lo mismo que yo, una femme fatale del copón, pero la chica debió tener sus propias ideas o algo, y no resultó. No debió sentirse muy así y pasó del tema.

Bien por ella.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Abr 2022)

El puto podnike que no se puede citar tiene los mejores avatares de Burbuja...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Abr 2022)

Joder, me la has tirado del pedestal sin compasión....


----------



## AliBey (14 Abr 2022)

Promocionar y normalizar eso, es peor que promocionar las drogas duras.

Qué manera de joderse el alma, la autoimagen y la salud. Hay maneras más divertidas de joderse la vida.

Puede respetar a una persona con sobrepeso u obesa pero nunca a una persona que diga que eso es bueno.


----------



## AliBey (14 Abr 2022)

El problema está en en que desgraciadamente es un ejemplo para futuras generaciones. En todas sus declaraciones, escucho sus batallitas de lo difícil que es adelgazar, como si fuera una lucha titánica de David contra Goliat. Y la realidad es: “Soy un puto gordo de mierda que no sé controlarme con la comida”.

Hay gente que tiene vidas de mierda, y no tienen los medios ni el tiempo para ponerse en forma y lo puedo entender. Pero lo de este tio, me entran ganas de encerrarlo en un zulo cuatro meses a base de arroz, pollo, hierros y cardio.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Abr 2022)

*En los años 1996 y 1997 hubo un nombre que brilló en la historia del boxeo: Óscar de la Hoya.*

Debe ser indescriptible ganar en el mismo año a dos de los mejores de su peso y de la historia: Julio César Chávez y Pernell Whitaker.

*La contienda contra el primero tuvo lugar el 7 de junio de 1996 en Ceasar's Palace, Las Vegas*. El californiano De la Hoya dominaba al que fuera el niño bonito de Don King. Se movía en círculos e iba conectando jabs (el golpe básico de izquierda) hasta ver a su presa arrinconada y concatenar más golpes.

Le hizo un buen KO en el 4 rth.

*La pelea contra Whitaker tuvo lugar el 12 de abril de 1997, también en Las Vegas*. De la hoya pivotaba muy bien sobre su pierna adelantada y giraba como un compás. Metía también sus golpes a placer y, hasta se le vió con más pegada que el año pasado. Incluso se cambiaba de guardia (a zurdo) cuando le interesaba. 

Aquello fue toda una muestra de virtuosismo y los jueces le dieron la victoria unánime al final del 12 rth (el último).

---------

Mientras escribo esto, tengo la sensación de que escribo sobre una época mejor y que no volverá.

En lo social, pues ya sabemos lo que ahí. No se manipulaba tanto y el mundo era un sitio mejor.

En lo boxístico todavía se conservaba esa estética tan bonita con Michael Buffer haciendo las presentaciones (Let's get ready yo ruuuumbleeee!), los rings azules, los guantes Cleto Reyes rojos, las fiestas que se montaban en el propio cuadrilátero, etc.

*NOS LO HAN QUITADO TODO.*

-----------

*ÓSCAR DE LA HOYA. SU NOMBRE YA SE ESCRIBE JUNTO A LOS MÁS GRANDES DE LA HISTORIA DE SU DEPORTE.*


----------



## Libertyforall (14 Abr 2022)

*Óscar de la Hoya - JC Chávez I*



*De la Hoya - Pernell Whitaker*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Sin duda estamos hablando de una jaca de alto nivel.

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

Es muy guapa sii, sensual y siempre va muy bien vestida

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Hoy ya es oficialmente jueves santo no? 
Yo es que no soy muy religioso y no sé cómo funciona esto, así que hablo desde la ignorancia pero con respeto.

Las figuritas que se sacan a dar paseos hoy?.
Quiero saber las cosas típicas que se hacen.


Espero información de primer nivel


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Se sacan imágenes de santas
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024798



porno tan ttemprano, no NO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y de santos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024801




Y como se les cataloga de santos?? Quiero decir, es un premio que se da como los premios navideños de burbuja o como funciona el sistema?.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y de santos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024801



no hay rabo no hay porno, le falta sangre.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No atasco, lo santos no pueden mostrar directamente los genitales. Es pecado.



puede ser acabo de amanecer y me estoy dando al alk0lismo


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te acompaño en el sentimiento.



si pero no eres tu quien se esta bebiendo un litro mas pastillas por pasar el rato mas feliz si no lo hago ansiedad a apunta pala a ver si me llaman y me pongo a remar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Siempre ha sido guapa, y anda que no lo ha aprovechado.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

@Epsilon69 JO PUTA


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por favor, no me digas esas cosas que me hundes.



nononoononoonononononnono yo hundirte a ti? nunca nunca

ya faltaba


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el jáster? ¿Dónde está Sick? ¿Y escalador?
> 
> Este hilo está huérfano.





Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el jáster? ¿Dónde está Sick? ¿Y escalador?
> 
> Este hilo está huérfano.



nosotros somos los nuevos papis y mamis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Dónde está el jáster? ¿Dónde está Sick? ¿Y escalador?
> 
> Este hilo está huérfano.



Yo estoy terminando mi segunda parte de la novela "María conoce a mamadou en Tinder", es un proceso largo este de ser escritor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿La segunda parte? ¡Pero si ni siquiera has publicado la parte contratante de la primera parte!




Que opinión te merece que el gran Freddy Rincón icono del Atlético nos haya dejado?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sus familiares llorando me rompen el corazón
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024887




No seas bestia hombre!!!

Estuvo dos años jugando en el Atlético de Madrid, siendo pichichi los dos años, era un gran extremos derecho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Me encantan estos análisis mujeriles.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Y perdería seguidores.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Virgen de Hortaleza:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024916




Deseamos más datos de esta jaca, informe pormenorizado!!!


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Maravilloso. Hagamos hijos, pues.



pues a hacerlos sin forro


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

Edurne (cantante) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Nació en Madrí en plena movida, igual que el jáster.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

dos litros en sangre llevo


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World are u okey?


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

haces bien


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

¿Sólo líquidos? Cuidado que eso también tiene calorías.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Disney dando por culo y monopolizando desde tiempos inmemoriales...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Sólo líquidos? Cuidado que eso también tiene calorías.



pero no es lo mismo que un filete


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

S


atasco dijo:


> pero no es lo mismo que un filete



on calorías igual


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> S
> 
> on calorías igual





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> S
> 
> on calorías igual



pero hay diferentie tipos de calorias vegetales y animal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

La coneja Edurne también se ha metido a streamer


Al final ser youtuber/streamer será la única manera digna de ganarse la vida en este país.




www.burbuja.info





Todo cristo se apunta a la moda para sacar pasta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pero hay diferentie tipos de calorias vegetales y animal



Al cuerpo le cuesta lo mismo quemar unas que otras.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al cuerpo le cuesta lo mismo quemar unas que otras.



y por fumar base puede ahaber afectado ala tiroides?


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

eres bulimica?


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

yo empeze a engordar por fumar base de coca


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

fumo base de cocaina queno es lo mismo que esnifarla


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

tienes implantes?


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

estoy escuchando musica de cantates que murieron a los 21 añitoss


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

a q te refieres
?


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

qieres que nos enlazemos en una conversacion de porque los del club de los 27 murierony luego los de el club de los 21? drogas y sexo causaron sus muerte mas ansioliticos


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Abr 2022)

creo que no lo ha pillado


----------



## Tubiegah (14 Abr 2022)

tema apropiado para estas fechas


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> creo que no lo ha pillado



pues no


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

te creia mas de la ruta del bacalao que de la movida madrileña


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> tema apropiado para estas fechas



me apetece pincharme heroina en vena


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

mororos no mejor un nazi falangista que un mierdamoro que no se como es que no expatriamos a todos en la frontera, un tiro y listo


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

te llaman la pollas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> y por fumar base puede ahaber afectado ala tiroides?



Ni idea.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni idea.



gracias por contestar


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

no cres que harias mas feliz a un español que a un moro?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

También depende mucho de la edad y de la genética. Hasta los 30 yo no pesaba ni 60 kilos y de repente todo cambió de la noche a la mañana.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

odio a las españolas que `prefieren moros o negros


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> También depende mucho de la edad y de la genética. Hasta los 30 yo no pesaba ni 60 kilos y de repente todo cambió de la noche a la mañana.



yo ahora de 70 kilos que pesaba pase a 100 kilo culpa ladecepcion de que alos 19 años no habia catado nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Abr 2022)

No controlo 


̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni idea.



de drogas. Se supone que Obi te hizo a ti ministro porque eras el experto.


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

estoy frustrado y una persona como yo con muy poco rango de afrontacion ala frustracion mepuede llevar a matar a laguien familiar policia guardia civil lo que sea pura frustracion sexual


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

ese lame tacones


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

odias la ternura?


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World crees que encontrare a una mujer que me quiera de verdad que asuma que tengo un problema con la dependencia emocional?
ella podra curarme los males mentales que tengo


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

mike sousai es cantante y lo que hace es musica, no tiene otra opinion si no solo que la musica es musica aunque sea diferente musica es musica non sele puede reprochar nada videa entrevistas de el


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

no consuelas


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

lo entiendo


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

el frijo es un rock estar de veradad se intento suicidar unas 5 o 6 veces la ultima vez que lo intento fue inyectandose oxigeno en la vena la ketamina no le hacia nada y la heroina tampoco y decidio pincharse oxigeno para un para cardiaco en ese m,omento llegaron amigos y este frijo no se inyecto la pompa de oxigeno para morir finalmente


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @Sick Sad World crees que encontrare a una mujer que me quiera de verdad que asuma que tengo un problema con la dependencia emocional?
> ella podra curarme los males mentales que tengo



Siempre hay un roto para un descosido


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siempre hay un roto para un descosido



entonces vuelvo a quedar con la chica?


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> entonces vuelvo a quedar con la chica?



Lo ultimo que se pierde es la esperanza, si te sigue gustando la chica, escribele, a ver que tal, no tienes que perder nada


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

xanax cocaina whisky y al ruedo....


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo ultimo que se pierde es la esperanza, si te sigue gustando la chica, escribele, a ver que tal, no tienes que perder nada



lo ultimo que me dijo fue
vale!me dices tu entonces con una cara sonriente sonrojada


----------



## xilebo (14 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> lo ultimo que me dijo fue
> vale!me dices tu entonces con una cara sonriente sonrojada



La tienes en el bote !


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La tienes en el bote !



tengo 28 años y la conozco desde los 22 y este domingo cumplo 29 es hora de suicidarse


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La tienes en el bote !



la conozco desde hace 7 años es awensome que una chiaca universitaria como ella me ratee como ha echo es raro es como si fueramos pareja pero a distancia una vez me deje un jersei con un par de agujeros era de tela suave y la madre me cosio los agujeros del jersei


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero no basta con tener buen fondo. Tú misma lo has dicho: os ponen los malotes, no los que tienen ojos de cordero degollado.



si supiera lo malote que he sido se la cain las bragas ala 30ñera de @Sick Sad World


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero no basta con tener buen fondo. Tú misma lo has dicho: os ponen los malotes, no los que tienen ojos de cordero degollado.



malotes es referente a tatuajes y drogas? tatuajes no tengo, pero tengo droga por doquier


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## atasco (14 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***********MUSICOTERAPIA************
> 
> @atasco, escúchate esta canción desde por la mañana hasta por la noche unas cuarenta o cincuenta veces al día durante una semana y ya verás cómo tu ánimo mejora. A mí me ayuda en horas bajas.



pero tu que quieres cabron que me suvba al piso 9 y me tire por la ventana


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

Madre mia, si que le ha afectado a Obiwan la derrota del barcelona en los cuartos de final de la europa league. Ni ha aparecido esta noche por el hilo


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No sé por qué le afecta, cuando el estado natural del farsa es la derrota



Total jajajaja vaya jueves santo que se ha convertido en jueves negro. Dicen que en barcelona hay hoy mas de 30 000 alemanes, a ver si por lo menos Obiwan puede rociar a una alemana


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World raxeta


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total jajajaja vaya jueves santo que se ha convertido en jueves negro. Dicen que en barcelona hay hoy mas de 30 000 alemanes, a ver si por lo menos Obiwan puede rociar a una alemana



no os diferencio


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @Sick Sad World raxeta



raxeta que es ?


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> raxeta que es ?



es una so bitch and you like


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> raxeta que es ?



que es puta pero que te gusta


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

@Sick Sad World porque ese nick
y nunca estas triste o depresiva


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace 2 horas que no postea. Se ha quedado dormido.



Esta ya mayor, la noche se le hace muy larga y con el disgusto del barcelona, le dio ya la noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hace 2 horas que no postea. Se ha quedado dormido.




Sasto, en el sofá nada más terminar el partido.

Me cabo de levantar para trasladarme a mis aposentos....


Que semana más excelente de fútbol...

Que tal lleváis la semana santa? Habéis rociado mucho?.


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @Sick Sad World crees que encontrare a una mujer que me quiera de verdad que asuma que tengo un problema con la dependencia emocional?
> ella podra curarme los males mentales que tengo



Ufff qué sensible eres...


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

En su día cuando? Cuando tenías 13 años? XD


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sasto, en el sofá nada más terminar el partido.
> 
> Me cabo de levantar para trasladarme a mis aposentos....
> 
> ...



Esta semana no he desperdiciado ni una gota de mi energía curativa sexual.

Estoy con mal cuerpo... Hoy me he enterado que una excompañera de trabajo se ha suicidado. En fin...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Esta semana no he desperdiciado ni una gota de mi energía curativa sexual.
> 
> Estoy con mal cuerpo... Hoy me he enterado que una excompañera de trabajo se ha suicidado. En fin...




Ánimo hombre.

Como aumentan estos casos que pena


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> También depende mucho de la edad y de la genética. Hasta los 30 yo no pesaba ni 60 kilos y de repente todo cambió de la noche a la mañana.



Yo hasta los 25 no llegaba a los 70 kg midiendo 183. Fue dejar la natación por las pesas y ahora casi 90 kilazos. Los nervios, y el ejercicio aeróbico queman muchas calorias.

Yo no lo veo para nada contrsdictorio. Te gusta la virilidad hoy en peligro de extinción entre la fauna ibérica.


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esta es la única extrema derecha que actualmente me interesa:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1024894
> 
> ...



Solo unos elegidos podrán sacar a la vieja Europa del abismo.







¿Ves lo mismo que yo? ¿Un ser angélico y puro en la foto? ¿Un querubín encarnado?


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

A lo tonto me he desvelado..


----------



## AliBey (15 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> odio a las españolas que `prefieren moros o negros



Yo prefiero a moras y turcas antes que el 99% de españolas.


----------



## AliBey (15 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> odio a las españolas que `prefieren moros o negros



Yo prefiero a moras y turcas antes que el 99% de españolas.


----------



## AliBey (15 Abr 2022)

Son más fogosas y encima la mayoría más limpias. Todo ventajas.


----------



## AliBey (15 Abr 2022)

Vente Pa Alemania que te vas a hartar:


----------



## AliBey (15 Abr 2022)

Barcelona parece La Moraleja si la comparas con ciertos barrios como Kalk, Altendorf, Ellestrasse, Oberbarmen o Marxloh. Eso solo en NRW, si te vas a Hamburgo o Berlín, ya te tienes que trasladar a letrinoamerica.


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

Hoy vuelvo a estar ochentero.


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)




----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

¿Qué significa eso? Me suena a algo mazo comunista o jipis


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

Jajaja qué icónica tú con esa camiseta.

Yo macuerdo hace años tenia una camiseta que ponía I GOT THE POWER, y debajo un puño enorme agarrando un fajo de billetes también enorme. La ponía mucho y un día me paséeé por una feria de esas de venta ambulante de los hippies y un hombre me llamó la atención señalándome la camiseta. Y yo : qué? Qué pasa? Y me dice muy feo eso que llevas, eh? Y yo por qué? Me la han regalado y me gusta... xD siempre he sido tontísimo y hasta hace relativamente poco no me he dado cuenta de en qué mundo vivo.


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

Mencanta mamá Paris


----------



## escalador (15 Abr 2022)

Es muy fuerte, pero no lo pillaba xD. Yo iba siempre por el mundo despreocupado, sin pensar en la imagen que uno proyecta, ni en ideologias, nunca he entendido los clasismos, ni las envidias, ni la gente que prejuzga... por qué la gente se complica tanto la vida?


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

En EEUU estaban en contra de la Guerra de Vietnam pero muchos de ellos poco aportaban que fuera diferente. Se drogaban mucho.

La historia se repitió con el 15 M. El primer día, todos supercombativos y militantes. Después ya, al carajo.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

Había por ahí videos de eso en Italiano. Y era '_Mondo triste e malato'._


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

Siempre estoy con el temita del ayuno de dopamina, pero es un círculo tan vicioso como la propia adicción.

*Es dejar en la abstinencia algo que te reporta cierto bienestar unos días, para volver después a eso y seguir haciendo lo de antes.

Lo único (y no es poco importante) es que te prepara para el momento de tu vida en que vas a tener que dejar ese algo definitivamente.*


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oyeeee. Modera tu lenguaje, atasco.



so bitch and you like a.k.a sobixandulike


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, hoy si, día sin trabajo!!! A rociar!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Nos tienes preocupados, Obi. Estás menos activo, has perdido chispa y solo quieres dormir y dormir. Anímate o acabarás muy mal como Xavi Hernández.



Buenos días @Epsilon69 !!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero te encuentras bien? ¿Acaso no estás como más letárgico?




En general bien, mucho trabajo.
Tu qué tal hombre, hoy con que multi nos vas a soprender


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Yo prefiero a moras y turcas antes que el 99% de españolas.



y no te han navajeado?


----------



## atasco (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero te encuentras bien? ¿Acaso no estás como más letárgico?



no me encuentro del todo bien, si estare letergico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cree el roedor que todos son de su condición. Tus pajarottadas no son extensibles al resto de foreros.
> 
> No proyectes en los demás tus oscuros objetos de deseo.



    que lleves una semana madrugando me preocupa....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Madrugando? El único que aquí madruga eres tú. ¿Sabías que por cada hora antes de las 9 a.m. que te despiertes tu esperanza de vida se acorta cada día en 33 minutos?



Mientras no se recorte la esperanza de rociada no pasa nada.

Ayer te vi muy activo en el hilo del barcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hasta los jásters jugáis mejor que las ratas de cloaca catalanas. Tú no eres como ellos.


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, hoy si, día sin trabajo!!! A rociar!!!!!!!



Pillaste anoche al final a alguna alemana sueltecilla ?  

Buenos dias !


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Madrugando? El único que aquí madruga eres tú. ¿Sabías que por cada hora antes de las 9 a.m. que te despiertes tu esperanza de vida se acorta cada día en 33 minutos?



Pues yo estaría muerto ya.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mientras no se recorte la esperanza de rociada no pasa nada.
> 
> Ayer te vi muy activo en el hilo del barcelona



¡Qué noche más épica!


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¡Qué noche más épica!



De las que se recuerdan durante mucho tiempo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De las que se recuerdan durante mucho tiempo



Dentro de unos años diremos: ¿Te acuerdas de aquella noche? ¡Estábamos allí! Más de 60 páginas escribimos en el hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Hace tiempo que se ha filtrado en el foro, pero ya se han decidido las fechas:

Primera guerra civil del foro: junio 2022.

La guerra del mamadou: noviembre 2022.

La guerra de los roboces: diciembre 2022.

Se acercan tiempos difíciles...


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace tiempo que se ha filtrado en el foro, pero ya se han decidido las fechas:
> 
> Primera guerra civil del foro: junio 2022.
> 
> ...



Sí, se acercan tiempos difíciles hijopvta, pero a ver cómo salís del paso cuando os RETRATÉ.


----------



## xilebo (15 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hace tiempo que se ha filtrado en el foro, pero ya se han decidido las fechas:
> 
> Primera guerra civil del foro: junio 2022.
> 
> ...



Me pilla mal de fecha la guerra civil en junio, llega ya el veranito, se puede dejar para despues ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Me pilla mal de fecha la guerra civil en junio, llega ya el veranito, se puede dejar para despues ?




Precisamente es en junio para tener el verano despejado..


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Abr 2022)

Un vídeo para que sepáis lo que se nos viene encima en la guerra del mamadou...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches estimados reformistas, he puesto la TV un rato y hoy he podido ver cómo sacaban a los muñecos en procesión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

La razón por la que hay atascos en Paris:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, a trabajar!


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, a trabajar!



Hola chaval


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hola Chaval.




Me da que aún no as dormido


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me da que aún no as dormido



Por qué desgraciado me he levantado y me he metido cuatro tranquis estoy deseando que comience la semana que viene haber si me llaman de algún sitio para trabajar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por qué desgraciado me he levantado y me he metido cuatro tranquis estoy deseando que comience la semana que viene haber si me llaman de algún sitio para trabajar




Joder pues si no curras descansa algo, no son horas!


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder pues si no curras descansa algo, no son horas!



Ya es que ya no se qué hacer con mi vida y lo he intentado todo siempre he fallado estrepitosamente y a eso se le empezó a sumar una ludopatía y una adicción a la cocaína hasta he probado muchas veces la heroína necesitaré ayuda urgente


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, a trabajar!



Que es sabado santo  buenos dias !



Libertyforall dijo:


> Ya es que ya no se qué hacer con mi vida y lo he intentado todo siempre he fallado estrepitosamente y a eso se le empezó a sumar una ludopatía y una adicción a la cocaína hasta he probado muchas veces la heroína necesitaré ayuda urgente



Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Ya es que ya no se qué hacer con mi vida y lo he intentado todo siempre he fallado estrepitosamente y a eso se le empezó a sumar una ludopatía y una adicción a la cocaína hasta he probado muchas veces la heroína necesitaré ayuda urgente




Menudo trol


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ten decaigas y no ánimo.



Copion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1026942




Veo que te as ganado muchos enemigos en el hilo del barcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1027054
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027056




No esperaba esto de ti @Epsilon69 ....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A veces necesitas unos azotitos en el culo para que vuelvas al redil de la sensatez.




Me refiero al fútbol, no te veía yo muy seguidor del futbol....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo sigo mucho desde pequeño. Tengo en el disco duro unas 25.000 fotos de futbolistas en los vestuarios.
> 
> ¿Quieres que las postee?




No, gracias, te lo agradezco pero no estoy interesado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Lo que no se es que fecha se queda libre...

Guerra civil junio.

Guerra mamadou noviembre.
Guerra roboces diciembre....

En qué fecha irían bien los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"??????


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ej que luego el hilo comienza a oler a fuet de la casa tarradellas y luego me llaman rarito como el joputa ese.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027080



Yo creo que Sick le limpiaria las botas a Ramos


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Por cierto xicos:

Quién es el @atasco ese de los cojones, que me está copiando el estilo?

Dirán que es mi multi. Y mi único multi es @moromierda , que es un usuario que tengo asociado a mi otro correo.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ej que luego el hilo comienza a oler a fuet de la casa tarradellas y luego me llaman rarito como el joputa ese.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1027080



ayyy, goer, pero qué hacéis

me voy a tener que aplicar una lavativa en las córneas


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Acuérdate como fui YO el que pilló a todos estos foreros.


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A veces pienso que @atasco es un agente camuflado del CNI que nos espía.
> 
> Me lo ha dicho una voz interna.



ten ánimo y no decaigas


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto xicos:
> 
> Quién es el @atasco ese de los cojones, que me está copiando el estilo?
> 
> Dirán que es mi multi. Y mi único multi es @moromierda , que es un usuario que tengo asociado a mi otro correo.



No es tu multi, es buen chaval atasco, con sus problemas y pastillas, pero no es malo. Yo lo he escuchado en su canal de twtich, ya mismo va a ingresar en un centro para recibir tratamiento


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Abr 2022)

interesaría saber quién iba a ser el socio capitalista y quién el que pusiera la, digamos, fuerza de trabajo


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No es tu multi, es buen chaval atasco, con sus problemas y pastillas, pero no es malo. Yo lo he escuchado en su canal de twtich, ya mismo va a ingresar en un centro para recibir tratamiento



Digo que eso es lo que dirán porque me copia

Yo soy el que necesita ayuda desintoxicarse y un abrazo sincero


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Digo que eso es lo que dirán porque me copia
> 
> Yo soy el que necesita ayuda desintoxicarse y un abrazo sincero



Vaya, si estuviera ahi te daria un buen abrazo. Ten animo y no decaigas


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú también pareces puro. Sin maldad, sin dobleces. Normal que el jáster te haya elegido a ti.



Esos son los peores.


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esos son los peores.



Jajajajaj no todos son iguales


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Tú crees que xilebo va de mosquita muerta?
> 
> XILEBO DE DÍA:
> 
> ...



De noche me veo mas asi


----------



## moromierda (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto xicos:
> Quién es el @atasco ese de los cojones, que me está copiando el estilo?
> Dirán que es mi multi. Y mi único multi es @moromierda , que es un usuario que tengo asociado a mi otro correo.



Yo ya tene tres tornos molteples du parsonaledade, amego...


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto xicos:
> 
> Quién es el @atasco ese de los cojones, que me está copiando el estilo?
> 
> Dirán que es mi multi. Y mi único multi es @moromierda , que es un usuario que tengo asociado a mi otro correo.



amego no reporte en twich


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

moromierda dijo:


> Yo ya tene tres tornos molteples du parsonaledade, amego...



esta desquiciao el foril


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A veces pienso que @atasco es un agente camuflado del CNI que nos espía.
> 
> Me lo ha dicho una voz interna.



mejor eso que pensar que vienen personajes alienados a verme en mis noches locas


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esos son los peores.



tu ponte atasquista primer aviso


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola, atasco. ¿Cómo estás hoy?



me acabo de levantar de la siesta me he tomado 20 lorazepanes 2 trankimazines 1 rivotril una paroxetina un tryptizol ahora mismo, 



si no estoy activo en un rato es que me han subidolas pastillas y estare en el suelo medio muerto


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola, atasco. ¿Cómo estás hoy?



estoy en stream estas saliendo en twich pero no tengo suficientes seguidores y mis etiquetas de depresion ansiedad judio español y competitivo


----------



## Libertyforall (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo te puedes meter 22 benzodiacepinas y además tomar alcohol? Te puedes ir a lo otro barrio, o es que ya tienes una tolerancia de toro a esas pastillas.


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo te puedes meter 22 benzodiacepinas y además tomar alcohol? Te puedes ir a lo otro barrio, o es que ya tienes una tolerancia de toro a esas pastillas.



no las he mezclado con alkol a pelo, mucha tolerancia y antes me tomaba un blister de rivotril y media botella de whisky y no moria y eso que he intentado morirme varias veces pero nah no la palmo


----------



## AliBey (16 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no las he mezclado con alkol a pelo, mucha tolerancia y antes me tomaba un blister de rivotril y media botella de whisky y no moria y eso que he intentado morirme varias veces pero nah no la palmo



Pásate al éxtasis. Te va a dar lucidez. Hay buenos dealers en Telegram.


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


>



ahora vuelvo voy a por un litro de cerveza


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Pásate al éxtasis. Te va a dar lucidez. Hay buenos dealers en Telegram.



me voy a por un litro de cerveza


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

ya volvi


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Pero cómo te puedes meter 22 benzodiacepinas y además tomar alcohol? Te puedes ir a lo otro barrio, o es que ya tienes una tolerancia de toro a esas pastillas.



si tengo tolerancia que flipas pero porque me he pegado gostosas fiestas tomando benzos y pregabalina mas whisky

no me va a pasar nada a no ser que el litro de cerveza sea la gota que colme el vaso y me vaya pal piso


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El chino te queda cerca, ¿verdad? No te la bebas toda de un trago.



no lo hago porque me pica mucho la garganta pero si hidalgueo el litro de cervezaya lllevo casi medio litro


----------



## xilebo (16 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> me voy a por un litro de cerveza



Salud


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Salud



gracias saluda a twich


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Salud



realmente la certveza y alkol me esta derroyendo


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)




----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

raxeta


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

good bitch


----------



## atasco (16 Abr 2022)

ese virus que tal


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Abr 2022)

Veo que todavía no sabemos poner enlaces de tiktok. Hay que descargarse el vídrio y subirlo a alguna plataforma.


----------



## moromierda (16 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿En serio es tu multi Liber?



Si é a disi... yo no lliva cantreria, amego.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches...ya estamos con las drogas
Dejaos de drogas y rociad, rociar es gratis, produce placer y no te mete en problemas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Otra noche más que me quedo dormido en el sofá...
Bueno veamos si pasa la semana santa y ponemos otra vez nuevas temáticas...de verdad


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Copion



Yo eso se lo decía a atasco hace 3 años por lo menos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches...ya estamos con las drogas
> Dejaos de drogas y rociad, rociar es gratis, produce placer y no te mete en problemas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Abr 2022)

La muerte ha sido destruida...ya podéis volver a rociar con toda tranquilidad.

Feliz Pascua florida!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Abr 2022)

Un día os explico la relación (en mi cabeza) entre Iggy Pop y Obi...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Abr 2022)

A dormir...


----------



## melf (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches...ya estamos con las drogas
> Dejaos de drogas y rociad, rociar es gratis, produce placer y no te mete en problemas.



Lo de gratis en un concepto discutido y discutible y lo de los problemas aun mas.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿En serio es tu multi Liber?



¿En serio ERES multi de Liber?**


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Buenos días Gañanes.

Hoy me encuentro más tranquilito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días Gañanes.
> 
> Hoy me encuentro más tranquilito.




Buenos días gañanes, menudo madrugon te has metido hoy.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La muerte ha sido destruida...ya podéis volver a rociar con toda tranquilidad.
> 
> Feliz Pascua florida!



Siii hoy es domingo de pascua o resurreccion, a ver si resucita alguien  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii hoy es domingo de pascua o resurreccion, a ver si resucita alguien
> 
> Buenos dias !




Os deseo una buena resurrección de la rociada:


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os deseo una buena resurrección de la rociada:



Que joven la jenni, yo empece a verla por primera vez cuando hizo la serie Ghost Whisperer, me perdi mucho de su juventud


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que joven la jenni, yo empece a verla por primera vez cuando hizo la serie Ghost Whisperer, me perdi mucho de su juventud




Mis ROCIADAS con ella se rememoran a mi juventud y esos calurosos veranos viendo cinco en familia, allí la descubrí, hasta que poco tiempo después protagonizó "se lo que hicisteis el último verano" allí se convirtió es una de las grandes extractoras de los 90, y su explosión llegó con el clip de la película que te he puesto, luego con la serie esa de los fantasmas comenzó la charitizacion hasta hoy, aún así en la de los fantasmas las ROCIADAS seguían su curso, pero todos sabíamos que eran las últimas ROCIADAS.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ******LA SUPERIORIDAD DEL MADRID FRENTE AL FARSA*****
> 
> *


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis ROCIADAS con ella se rememoran a mi juventud y esos calurosos veranos viendo cinco en familia, allí la descubrí, hasta que poco tiempo después protagonizó "se lo que hicisteis el último verano" allí se convirtió es una de las grandes extractoras de los 90, y su explosión llegó con el clip de la película que te he puesto, luego con la serie esa de los fantasmas comenzó la charitizacion hasta hoy, aún así en la de los fantasmas las ROCIADAS seguían su curso, pero todos sabíamos que eran las últimas ROCIADAS.



Ya veo que seguiste toda su carrera, pues años mas tarde de la serie entre fantasmas, hizo la serie The Client List, a mi me gusto la serie, solo se hizo 2 temporadas y en el papel hacia masajes con final feliz y ella casi siempre aparecia en ropa interior, miratela, que todavia puede rociar algo mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya veo que seguiste toda su carrera, pues años mas tarde de la serie entre fantasmas, hizo la serie The Client List, a mi me gusto la serie, solo se hizo 2 temporadas y en el papel hacia masajes con final feliz y ella casi siempre aparecia en ropa interior, miratela, que todavia puede rociar algo mas




Gracias por el consejo, a una rociada gran reserva nunca se puede decir que no


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Preguntad de vez en cuando por mi evolucion


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Estable dentro de la gravedad así lo definiría ahora mismo


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Estable dentro de la gravedad así lo definiría ahora mismo



Mientras que no vayas a peor, esta bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Preguntad de vez en cuando por mi evolucion




La evolución en las ROCIADAS?


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

De verdad esto me supera no puedo mas


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Espero poder contar con algún amigo aqui


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola xilebo, perdona que te moleste. He de reconocerte que para ser andaluz escribes bastante bien, pero permíteme que te corrija la construcción de la frase en negrita.
> 
> No es correcto decir *se hizo dos temporadas. No es una construcción impersonal carente de sujeto. Aquí procede una construcción de pasiva refleja en la que "2 temporadas" ha de ser el sujeto de la oración.
> 
> ...




El profesor @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasa? ¿Te puedo ayudar en algo? Desahógate.




Eso es lo que yo le dicho, que rocíe


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Qué te pasa? ¿Te puedo ayudar en algo? Desahógate.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso es lo que yo le dicho, que rocíe



Se me viene todo abajo se desmorona


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Te pegaste anoche un pasote de cosas?



De cozah, cozah buenah


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye @xilebo, que te lo digo con todo el cariño. Pero comprende que tengo al ser tú el amante del jáster debo mantener un díficil equilibrio entre darte zankitos o tirarte una bomba termonuclear rusa.



Tu sigue dándome sus nvtris a mí.


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Oye @xilebo, que te lo digo con todo el cariño. Pero comprende que al ser tú el amante del jáster debo mantener un díficil equilibrio entre darte zankitos o tirarte una bomba termonuclear rusa.



Mejor lo primero


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Abr 2022)

últimamente va mejorando el hilo
no homoc


----------



## xilebo (17 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> últimamente va mejorando el hilo
> no homoc



Hemos tenido tiempos peores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Bueno...anabolizados ajusticiadores medio alopecicos veo en el hilo... Menos mal que mañana termina la semana santa y podemos cambiar de temática.

Voy a rociar un rato y os hago compañía...


----------



## yenneferrr (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bueno, son simios cuya única misión es intimidar, amedrentar y multar a los españoles de bien a cambio de un exiguo fajo de billetes. Todos los chonis barriobajeros analfabetos y fracasados de mi barrio o acabaron de polis, de guardias civiles o de militares. No es de extrañar que para ser mamporrero del sistema solo te piden la ESO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y estos cuerpos de policía?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Es famosa hasta en México...10.000.visitas el vídeo...


----------



## escalador (18 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches...ya estamos con las drogas
> Dejaos de drogas y rociad, rociar es gratis, produce placer y no te mete en problemas.




Solo es bueno si es a pelito. Las pajas son MUY nefastas. Ya lo dice el Catecismo. Y para comprobar los efectos devastadores del onanismo a nivel psicológico no hay más que darse una vuelta por el forro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te la dedico, @Libertyforall
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta canción de Martika es brutal. Previa a su estúpida union con Prince. Años más tarde reconoció que todo aquello le venía grande y que no era un mundo para ella.


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Como se nota que hoy es festivo en Cataluña, lunes de pascua y Obwian durmiendo la mona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Como se nota que hoy es festivo en Cataluña, lunes de pascua y Obwian durmiendo la mona



Buenos días ministro @xilebo 
Había que descansar de esta dura semana


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días, Obi.
> 
> Te traigo el desayuno a la cama:
> 
> ...



Jojojo calentito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días, Obi.
> 
> Te traigo el desayuno a la cama:
> 
> ...




Excelente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

@Epsilon69 Deberías venir al hilo del Barcelona conmigo y @xilebo esta tarde, es un lugar de reunión y debate en el mundo de la cultura


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (18 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Como se nota que hoy es festivo en Cataluña, lunes de pascua y Obwian durmiendo la mona


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Epsilon69 Deberías venir al hilo del Barcelona conmigo y @xilebo esta tarde, es un lugar de reunión y debate en el mundo de la cultura



A que hora empieza eso ?


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2022)

Hoy vamos a hacer la entradilla antes, que ya estoy por aquí:

*Piensas que "Gira de despedida" es simplemente un gancho de las promotoras para vender más y más caro?*

*Necesitas que anuncien el concierto de tu banda favorita a comienzos de mes para que te lances a por las entradas?*

Comienzan Las noches de Burbuja.

@Carmen Martinez garcia @Topacio @Furymundo @.Kaikus @.AzaleA. @moromierda @Chapa de la Buena @TengomasreservasqueFalete @ieeehhspartaco @Jevitronka @Sick Sad World @Epsilon69 @Obiwanchernobil @El Juani @Hombre Blanco Hetero @melf @Pio Pio @François @Hielo/Fuego @xilebo


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2022)

A *The Doors* creo que todavía no los he mencionado.

Fueron una buena banda, y Light muy fire está considerada como una de las mejores canciones de la historia.



En cambio, siempre me ha costado escuchar The End.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2022)

Las noches locas que nunca mueren, con *KISS*.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2022)

Y también empecé a escuchar a *Testament.*

Les tengo que pillar el tranquillo todavía, es un heavy muy pesado.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y también empecé a escuchar a *Testament.*
> 
> Les tengo que pillar el tranquillo todavía, es un heavy muy pesado.



veo tu testament y subo a machine head.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> veo tu testament y subo a machine head.



A los que no llegué a pillar fue a *Mayhem.*

Debutaron en el 94, si no recuerdo mal. Eran la banda de esos que se mataban entre sí y movidas.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y también empecé a escuchar a Testament.
> 
> Les tengo que pillar el tranquillo todavía, es un heavy muy pesado.
> 
> ...



jaja viejos tiempos.....

que satanico todo. 

hace tiempo que deje esa musica atras. 
pero todavia me acuerdo


----------



## Furymundo (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me ocurre con el metal como me imagino que a vosotros con el techno: me suena todo el rato lo mismo, todo el rato igual.



sep puede ser repetitivo . 
yo deje de escuchar por eso . 

el techno alguna vez lo he escuchado 
nose 
no me mola. 

prefiero esto.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me ocurre con el metal como me imagino que a vosotros con el techno: me suena todo el rato lo mismo, todo el rato igual.



A mi el Tecno no me suena todo igual, aunque me gusta mucho menos.

El metal siempre me ha parecido un género epopéyico.

Aunque hay muchas veces que se pasan con la duración de las canciones.


----------



## Furymundo (18 Abr 2022)

2:00


----------



## Furymundo (18 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

Obiwan cuando se levanta por la mañana despues de una rociada noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Es buenísimo joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Abr 2022)

Estamos el ministro @xilebo y yo en una misión especial, hoy llegamos más tarde


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estamos el ministro @xilebo y yo en una misión especial, hoy llegamos más tarde



Requiere toda nuestra atencion


----------



## xilebo (18 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1029657



Jajajajaja que bueno, te lo puse a huevo


----------



## moromierda (19 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Necesitas que anuncien el concierto de tu banda favorita a comienzos de mes para que te lances a por las entradas?



Yo no voy cunsertos, amego. Mocho denero e yo prefere gastar denero cumeda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster se ha ido a la cama
> 
> 
> 
> Me da penilla, vaya semanita.




Estábamos en el twich de pique  pero se me cierran los ojos la verdad...


----------



## atasco (19 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui
'


----------



## Suprimo (19 Abr 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (19 Abr 2022)

¿No se mea encima o algo asín?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!
Se termina la semana santa y con ello las nuevas temáticas, hoy se escuchan ideas para nuevas temáticas, recibiremos un poco el espíritu del hilo. 

Luego leo y cambio título.


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!
> Se termina la semana santa y con ello las nuevas temáticas, hoy se escuchan ideas para nuevas temáticas, recibiremos un poco el espíritu del hilo.
> 
> Luego leo y cambio título.



Buenos dias !

Podriamos hablar del nuevo torneo que nacio ayer: Piqué Cup


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias !
> 
> Podriamos hablar del nuevo torneo que nacio ayer: Piqué Cup


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Bien, elijamos, después de vuestro mensaje deberéis escribir una de estas opciones como temática:

1- ROCIADAS.

2- Cine.

3-musica.

4- temas charos y cuñaos.


5- Temas cultura pop años 80-90 adolescencia/juventud.


6- Historias personales.


Ale, a darle.


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

8.- Obiwanchernobil: vida, obra y milagro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Venga coño, ponéis en serio!!!
Que luego decís que no hay temáticas y acabo el hilo con vídeos de perros pakistaníes


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venga coño, ponéis en serio!!!
> Que luego decís que no hay temáticas y acabo el hilo con vídeos de perros pakistaníes



Tu tmb puedes votar  

Voto por el número 4


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tu tmb puedes votar
> 
> Voto por el número 4



Yo por el 6....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI.



    colgao


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> colgao



Cuantos dias hay para votar ?  

Votos: 

Opción 4: 1 voto
Opción 6: 1 voto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cuantos dias hay para votar ?
> 
> Votos:
> 
> ...




Joder qué decisión tan difícil


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Mejor no te hago la rima


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Un cementerio ucraniano tiene más alegría y color que este hilo.
> 
> Háztelo mirar, jáster.




Lo que añoras y todo aquello que deseas no puedo dártelo, tal vez sea hora de reflexionar sobre a donde vamos, aunque ante todo de donde venímos y por último y más importante...por qué la hámsters no pueden parar de dar vueltas en la rueda???


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Un cementerio ucraniano tiene más alegría y color que este hilo.
> 
> Háztelo mirar, jáster.



Coincido con Epsilon, el hilo esta perdiendo gas, hace falta hacer algo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Temática:

Recordando la revista fhm.

@Epsilon69 realiza la entradilla y yo invoco:



@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Temática:
> 
> Recordando la revista fhm.
> 
> ...



Pringa Epsilon con la entradilla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

No importa si tenías un mal día...sabías que al llegar a casa podrías abrir tu revista de ciencia preferida y ver los avances en distintos campos...


Aquí los avances en matemáticas...

Beckham la Rocío y ella consiguió su beca en Oxford...


----------



## xilebo (19 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Puede que ya no tengamos nada más que contar porque ya lo hemos contado todo, y ha estado muy bien.
> 
> Todo su principio tiene su fin.
> 
> Creo que va siendo hora de dar una vuelta de tuerca y comencemos a postear fotos nuestras saliendo de la ducha.



Totalmente de acuerdo, podria empezar mostrando fotos la reina del foro: Sick


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

La revista en su modalidad "científica del año" lo que venía a llamarse "vecinita del año" realizaba unos castings en los que las científicas parecía que...bueno no sé qué decir joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Natalia nos enseñaba lo bien que canta...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Temática:
> 
> Recordando la revista fhm.
> 
> ...



¿Que significaba FHM?
Porque ahora ya es Mentir, Follar, Huir...pero desordenado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Abr 2022)

Otra candidata a vecinita, premio de las ciencias y las artes:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Premio vecinita príncipe de Asturias...


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Viendo a obiwan poner chicas de FHM, me ha venido a la mente esta chica, la conoceis ? hubo una epoca en mi empresa, que solo se hablaba de ella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Viendo a obiwan poner chicas de FHM, me ha venido a la mente esta chica, la conoceis ? hubo una epoca en mi empresa, que solo se hablaba de ella
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030787




 quién es?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

ROCIADAS multidimensionales...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *¿Estás deseando que llegue el verano para estrenar tu nuevo bañador jasteril?*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030791
> 
> ...



 excelente


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> quién es?



Fue una musa hace unos 10 años, a ver sin gafas de sol


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

ROCIADAS ilimitadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Fue una musa hace unos 10 años, a ver sin gafas de sol
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1030796




Kate upton?

Esta salía todos los meses en fhm uk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Serie de cuñaos y charos...


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Kate upton?
> 
> Esta salía todos los meses en fhm uk



Premio para Obiwan, anda en FHM UK jajajajajajajaja controlabas todas las revistas de fhm de todos los paises ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Fhm y sus fiestas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Premio para Obiwan, anda en FHM UK jajajajajajajaja controlabas todas las revistas de fhm de todos los paises ?




Solo de 16 países


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Estoy pensando seriamente en abrirme un twich...


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Solo de 16 países



No veas, de rociadas que habran caido en los 16 paises  

podrias hacer un top ten de las mejores


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Abr 2022)

Había otra que se llamaba "Primera Línea".
Pero esa la tenía siempre un peluquero gay donde me cortaba el pelo de chaval. Así que igual tenía un punto para "curiosos" y yo no lo pillaba. Yo leía el Rock de Lux mientras me llegaba el turno...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No veas, de rociadas que habran caido en los 16 paises
> 
> podrias hacer un top ten de las mejores



Sin duda lo realizare, pero primero hay que ver el material


----------



## Ancient Warrior (20 Abr 2022)

Yo no leí ni veía esta revista ..ni puta idea ..lo mío es porno hardcore no estás novatadas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Natalia nos enseñaba lo bien que canta...



Qué buena estaba esta zorra dios santo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Había otra que se llamaba "Primera Línea".
> Pero esa la tenía siempre un peluquero gay donde me cortaba el pelo de chaval. Así que igual tenía un punto para "curiosos" y yo no lo pillaba. Yo leía el Rock de Lux mientras me llegaba el turno...



El peluquero al que yo iba tenía siempre el último Interviú así que después del corte tocaba correr a casa a pajearse.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Yo no leí ni veía esta revista ..ni puta idea ..lo mío es porno hardcore no estás novatadas



Esa revista era más para los que veníamos de antes de internet, que un catálogo de Venca ya nos daba para paja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Abr 2022)

Pues porque no leías las revistas para adolescentes. En las cartas al director recuerdo que una contaba como se metía cosas por el coño. Yo, que me había quedado en los superpop de mi hermana, flipé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias !

Asi van las votaciones:

Opción 4: 2 votos
Opción 5: 1 voto
Opción 6: 1 voto

Opciones:

1- ROCIADAS.
2- Cine.
3-musica.
4- temas charos y cuñaos.
5- Temas cultura pop años 80-90 adolescencia/juventud.
6- Historias personales.
7.- Cómo ser culé y mantener la sonrisa todo el día. 
8.- Obiwanchernobil: vida, obra y milagro 
9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias !
> 
> Asi van las votaciones:
> 
> ...



 la 9


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Entre la 7 y la 8.



Solo puedes elegir uno


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Abr 2022)

Hace 12 años que nos dejó *Miguel Delibes*, uno de los últimos clásicos literarios de nuestra tierra.

En su libro *La hoja roja* dejó escrito a través de uno de sus personajes, algo así como que:

"_No soporto a los que no son capaces de terminar un arreglo de la casa o leer un libro"._

Cuando te pones a montar un mueble, tienes que echarle unas horas y paciencia.

A un libro se le dedica tiempo. Es una elección muy personal y con un alto coste de oportunidad (y más las obras largas y densas, de esas que exigen mucho al lector).

Yo lo que entendí es que no soporta, en definitiva a los que procrastinan. Porque, además de vagos, son cobardes. Gente que pica de un sitio a otro y no son capaces de elegir y de centrarse en una cosa.

*Que grandes que son todos estos escritores. Tan anacrónicos y tan actuales. Son cosas viejas de este tiempo. De otra época y del presente y futuro.*


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hace 12 años que nos dejó *Miguel Delibes*, uno de los últimos clásicos literarios de nuestra tierra.
> 
> En su libro *La hoja roja* dejó escrito a través de uno de sus personajes, algo así como que:
> 
> ...



Gran escritor, mejor persona 

Que tal estas hoy Liberty?


----------



## xilebo (20 Abr 2022)

Tara Leigh Patrick, más conocida como Carmen Electra, ha cumplido 50 años este 20 de abril de 2022 y la actriz lo ha celebrado con un posado en bikini. Repasamos las mejores imágenes de la ex de Dennis Rodman tanto de la actualidad como de su movido pasado. 












Obiwan, cuantas rociadas le has hecho a esta ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Abr 2022)

Arriba Roma...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes...últimamente me quedo mucho dormido en el sofá y me desvelo para.meterme en la cama, menuda tela.

@xilebo bastantes, era una jaca de altísimo nivel.


----------



## escalador (21 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Opciones:
> 
> 3-musica.
> 6- Historias personales.
> 9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI




Por la Santísima Trinidad, mi voto va para el 3, el 6 y el 9.


----------



## escalador (21 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hace 12 años que nos dejó *Miguel Delibes*, uno de los últimos clásicos literarios de nuestra tierra.
> 
> En su libro *La hoja roja* dejó escrito a través de uno de sus personajes, algo así como que:
> 
> ...



Las verdades son eternas y, por tanto, atemporales aunque se manifiesten en diferentes significantes y formas.

Vivimos en la era del usar y tirar, del placer inmediato, de lo fácil y rápido y del cortoplacismo que inclina a nuestras almas a la aversión al esfuerzo.

Pero por mucho que avancemos materialmente y tengamos muchas más comodidades que nuestros ancestros, la vida nos la ha regalado El Inmutable, y por tanto la naturaleza de la vida no cambia, que es el sacrificio por una meta superior. El viaje interior y exterior. 

Quien no elige ningún camino, porque a la mínima adversidad se echa para atrás buscando un camino dulce y fácil seducido por las mentiras de nuestro tiempo, está rechazando la vía que ofrece Dios para hacer germinar nuestros propios dones y capacidades. Permaneceremos siempre en la propia ignorancia, en el desconocimiento de saber quiénes somos y por tanto para qué estamos aquí.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Abr 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Las verdades son eternas y, por tanto, atemporales aunque se manifiesten en diferentes significantes y formas.
> 
> Vivimos en la era del usar y tirar, del placer inmediato, de lo fácil y rápido y del cortoplacismo que inclina a nuestras almas a la aversión al esfuerzo.
> 
> ...



Pues me recuerda a toda esta gente que comenzaron mirando cosas de emprendimiento, luego de bolsa y luego de criptos.

Yo creo que hay dos opciones: buscar un trabajo y, ya si eso, en tu tiempo libre, te vas metiendo en inversión para doblar tus ahorros en el largo plazo (la valiente) o ir de un lado para otro para, en la mayoría de los casos, terminar en el mismo punto, habiéndote creído emprendedor durante el trayecto (la cobarde).


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Por la Santísima Trinidad, mi voto va para el 3, el 6 y el 9.



Hay que elegir uno !

Buenos dias gañanes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, hoy tarde que he tenido que realizar unas maniobras.

Os deseo un feliz día pero elegid ya la temática joder


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, hoy tarde que he tenido que realizar unas maniobras.
> 
> Os deseo un feliz día pero elegid ya la temática joder



La votación va muy reñida  

Asi van las votaciones:

Opción 4: 2 votos
Opción 5: 1 voto
Opción 6: 1 voto
Opción 8: 1 voto

Opciones:

1- ROCIADAS.
2- Cine.
3-musica.
4- temas charos y cuñaos.
5- Temas cultura pop años 80-90 adolescencia/juventud.
6- Historias personales.
7.- Cómo ser culé y mantener la sonrisa todo el día.
8.- Obiwanchernobil: vida, obra y milagro
9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La votación va muy reñida
> 
> Asi van las votaciones:
> 
> ...



Lo mismo hay que hacer una segunda vuelta


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo mismo hay que hacer una segunda vuelta



Igual que en Francia  

Pues no seria mala idea, pero ahora solo se votaria de nuevo con las opciones con votos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Abr 2022)

Ashley Harkleroad: de ser número 39 del mundo a publicar vídeos para adultos en OnlyFans


La que fuera tenista ha cambiado su vida al completo, pasando a ser la primera deportista profesional en posar desnuda para Playboy y en OnlyFans.




as.com


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ashley Harkleroad: de ser número 39 del mundo a publicar vídeos para adultos en OnlyFans
> 
> 
> La que fuera tenista ha cambiado su vida al completo, pasando a ser la primera deportista profesional en posar desnuda para Playboy y en OnlyFans.
> ...



Justo esta mañana lo lei en el Marca, muy limpita se la ve


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Justo esta mañana lo lei en el Marca, muy limpita se la ve




Dejaos de ROCIADAS y votad hostia


----------



## xilebo (21 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Dejaos de ROCIADAS y votad hostia



Obiwan estaba esta noche en un atasco por barcelona montando en un taxi conducido por un marroqui, no se si habra llegado a casa ya


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Abr 2022)

Que sádicas pueden llegar a ser las mujeres...


----------



## Suprimo (22 Abr 2022)

Eso son dromerarios, que no me pregunteis por qué, se perfectamente que son más pequeños, un pvto camello no te entra en un coche salvo que seas pro jugando al tetris y eso que no te svelte una coz


----------



## escalador (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay que elegir uno !
> 
> Buenos dias gañanes



Vale pues 6. Historias personales. Pero habría que articularlo de alguna manera, por temas por ej. De eso ya se encargaría el jefe @Obiwanchernobil que sabe cómo hacerlo. 

No escojo la 3 música porque conociéndoos se que eso ya va a salir naturalmente


----------



## escalador (22 Abr 2022)

Y él seguramente que también dice alguna verdad entre broma y broma y supuesta ficción. Lo del PARTIDO y tal... fijo que es un agente del gobierno de Sánchez que nos está tendiendo una trampa y sacando información privilegiosa. Somos gente rara que no cumplimos esterotipos de ningún tipo, cultos y poco manipulables...


----------



## escalador (22 Abr 2022)

Pues no sé nena, ya dirás... Espero que no se haya entendido como una oda al masoquismo...


----------



## escalador (22 Abr 2022)

Ay Dios mío que no te haya operado el carnicero del Vila Rovira.... Ta dolido mucho???


----------



## escalador (22 Abr 2022)

Ajajaja y con las tetas que te pone PASAS LA MOPA


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Abr 2022)

Jaja yo por ejemplo también soy (he sido) algo troll pero meto contenido de verdac.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Abr 2022)

Aquí en España están relativamente blindadas con la legítima forzosa. En lenguaje de la calle: parte del caudal relicto INDISPONIBLE POR EL CAUSANTE que tiene que ir, por Ley (forzosamente) a los hijos.

En EEUU, y otros países, me parece que no existe figura análoga: puedes asignar lo que quieras a quien quieras.

*PD. En Madrid las donaciones de padres a hijos no tributan casi.

Me parece que en Andalucía es este un tema espinoso, de tal suerte que mucha gente repudia las herencias o busca la forma de probar que el causante ha fallecido en otra CCAA.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!

Veo que anoche tuvisteis una jornada muy intensa, veamos que temática sale finalmente.

La semana que viene el ministro de exteriores, relaciones y comunicaciones con otros foros @xilebo será entrevistado, que hace tiempo no hacemos ninguna.

@Edge2 aún sigue con la obra en casa y los examenes....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué alegría leerte, Obi.
> 
> Pensábamos que ya habías muerto.



Me tienes preocupado con tanto madrigon, ya van dos semanas madrugando, que te pasa?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Madrigón es el que tú tienes con todo lujo de detalles. Cómo se nota hasta dónde llegan las mordidas piquerianas:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1033287


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias !

La votación va muy reñida 

Asi van las votaciones:

Opción 4: 2 votos
Opción 6: 2 votos
Opción 5: 1 voto
Opción 8: 1 voto

Opciones:

1- ROCIADAS.
2- Cine.
3-musica.
4- temas charos y cuñaos.
5- Temas cultura pop años 80-90 adolescencia/juventud.
6- Historias personales.
7.- Cómo ser culé y mantener la sonrisa todo el día.
8.- Obiwanchernobil: vida, obra y milagro
9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

Asi empezo Atasco


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

Descansa Sick y que te recuperes pronto


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

que te han mandao?


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo estás hoy, atasco?



deprimido tris0te co0mo s0iemp0re0 borracho y he 0palmado 40 napos
un dia redondo


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui



Hablando del rey del medicamento, por la puerta asoma


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hablando del rey del medicamento, por la puerta asoma



que pasa?


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

que analgesicos y calmantes?


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> que pasa?



Que hoy Sick sabe como te sientes, cuando te metes tantos medicamentos


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que hoy Sick sabe como te sientes, cuando te metes tantos medicamentos



te acabas acostumbrando a quedarte dormido en el autobus o tren


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

@Libertyforall que teocurre tio?


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que hoy Sick sabe como te sientes, cuando te metes tantos medicamentos



la habran manda paracetamol con tramadol y algo asi un fidio cren manta termica y poco m


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

no tetomes el alprazolam guardalo y me lo envias a correos


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no tetomes el alprazolam guardalo y me lo envias a correos



Deja algo para los demas, que rule


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

dame los trankis0 q0ue te ra0jo 0 
demelos 0ya a donde hay que moverse apor la pieza


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Deja algo para los demas, que rule



bueno venga ronda happy de trankimazines


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

si yo te contara...


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

no vayas en mayas ni marcando que te metene la de jenaro


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

@xilebo jo puta


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> @xilebo jo puta



Que ha pasao ?


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que ha pasao ?



eso me pregunto yo  te confundo con @Epsilon69


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> eso me pregunto yo  te confundo con @Epsilon69



La noche te confunde a ti tmb


----------



## Tubiegah (22 Abr 2022)

el nolotil mézclalo con un refresco de gola, @Wardenclyffe☄️ te lo puede explicar con más detalle


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Asqueroso, con lo que yo te quiero.
> 
> Hijo de Obi.



nono tampoco me ofendas tanto


----------



## atasco (22 Abr 2022)

yo trankis y monster


----------



## xilebo (22 Abr 2022)

Si, ultimamente duerme mas de dia que de noche


----------



## Edge2 (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (22 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Este sí que se ha inflao a nolotilgolas jaja


----------



## escalador (23 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Jaja yo por ejemplo también soy (he sido) algo troll pero meto contenido de verdac.



“Algo” troll...


----------



## Topacio (23 Abr 2022)

Pd: Nótese la inflación incluso de aquellas


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Muere la esposa del televisivo Doctor Cabrera tras atragantarse en un restaurante


El colaborador de 'Cuarto Milenio' se encuentra "en shock" tras este acontecimiento sucedido en Marbella




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Como se nota que hoy es festivo en barcelona: San Jordi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Como se nota que hoy es festivo en barcelona: San Jordi



   

Buenos días gañanes, está esto complicado últimamente la verdad....

Son unos días extraños.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

Noor nos da también los buenos días desde Antonia 3 noticias....


----------



## Suprimo (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Como se nota que hoy es festivo en barcelona: San Jordi



San Jorge, que es el patrón más paco de mierda del mvndo, es el patrón de la Corona de Aragón, no te equivoques








Patronages of Saint George - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





En Castilla es festivo con más peso


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Noor nos da también los buenos días desde Antonia 3 noticias....



Pues las noticias las presenta muy bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues las noticias las presenta muy bien




Como han cambiado las presentadoras d TV macho, me pilla con 18 Cerna estas jacas presentando las noticias y me paso el día viendo el telediario...


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como han cambiado las presentadoras d TV macho, me pilla con 18 Cerna estas jacas presentando las noticias y me paso el día viendo el telediario...



Y rociando 

Sii han cambiado mucho y a mejor, creo quien abrio la veda fue la sara carbonero presentando las noticias deportivas en telecinco, a partir de ahi se han visto mujeres mas jovenes y preparadas por las noticias


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Noor nos da también los buenos días desde Antonia 3 noticias....



jarl


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué alegría leerte, Obi.
> 
> Pensábamos que te habías convertido en Obituario.



Es que ultimamente duerme mucho, se queda dormido en cualquier sitio (asi empezo atasco tmb), un dia de estos no se despierta


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Abr 2022)

escalador dijo:


> “Algo” troll...



Tú no te has leído mi contenido igopvtah.


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, está esto complicado últimamente la verdad....
> 
> Son unos días extraños.



Por cierto, te han regalado ya alguna flor o libro ?


----------



## Edge2 (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Edge2 (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Joder a esos los vi en directo en el programa tocata, que fuimos con el cole...


----------



## atasco (23 Abr 2022)

hola que tal estais hoy?


----------



## atasco (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Muy jodido.
> 
> El jáster se está muriendo.



es diabetico y le a dao algo chungo al come pipas


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

joder, qué biegos sois, cabrones...



... como yo


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

ALLÉ VOY, HAGAMOS DEL FRACASÁBADO ALGO HEZPECIAL


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



JODER QUÉ CABRON ME ESTOY VINIENDO ARRIBA


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Gramo y ramo. Tú ya sabes.



Lo malo es que tengo que ponerlo con poco volumen, que tengo a la doña y a la prole durmiendo

pero bueno, ahí vamos, pa que termine ya de darle un parraque al hams-ter


----------



## Suprimo (23 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Joder a esos los vi en directo en el programa tocata, que fuimos con el cole...



En el cole dice el abuelo


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pero ponte cajcos, hijo mío. Lo del jáster ha sido un duro golpe, yo estaba prendido de sus ocurrencias pero creo que la herencia se la queda toda xilebo, su amante. Un fiajco. Pero vamos, que de un catalán poco se puede hexperar.



ni cascos ni leches, aún intento mantener un poco de paco-respeto al cabeza de familia en casa. Si se despiertan, pues que se metan con una de mis cuentas troll a seguir poniendo temasos por aquí.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Dios mío, has abierto la caja de los truenos.



TEMARRACO


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

CUIDAO, QUE LA COSA SE PONE SERIA



AMOSSSSSS


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Mierda, el híbrido número 2 se está despertando


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No hables así de tus hijos o te meto un meco.



amego, por las diversas circunstancias laborales de mi mugera(que está sintiendo el empoderamiento femenino bien fuerte)prácticamente estoy el 80% de tiempo con mis herederos, así que si camelo tener UNA PUTA HORA a la semana aprovechando que mi señora libra 1/4 findes para ver vuestras/nuestras mierdas en el floro mientras abrevo una pacocopa de larios estaré deseoso de que vengas a la zona nogo donde vivo para invitarte a una copa de soberano.


----------



## Edge2 (23 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Mierda, el híbrido número 2 se está despertando



Espero que hayan salido a la madre


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Espero que hayan salido a la madre



yo también, YO TAMBIÉN


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Al jáster solo le interesa la literatura hedonista e intrascendente centrada en el culto al cuerpo y en los inmediatos placeres terrenales:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1034645




 este sí que te ha quedado cojonudo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, te han regalado ya alguna flor o libro ?



Porque?, Es el día de ella flor y el libro??.


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque?, Es el día de ella flor y el libro??.



NO, ES EL DÍA DE LOS TEMASSSOOSSSS


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque?, Es el día de ella flor y el libro??.



Sí, hoy es. Pues estas tu peor de lo que pensaba yo


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Abr 2022)

sus dejo la última pa que rociéis a gusto 
felix fracasábado
talueeccccsss


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque?, Es el día de ella flor y el libro??.



Menudo qatarlán estás hecho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


>



Digo yo "ese no es el oficial".










Snap - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org




!

Una época en la que el eurodance pegaba fuerte como por ejemplo:



Qué pajas cayeron con la zorra.


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Menudo qatarlán estás hecho.



Es adoptado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

La cancion oficial de la copa del rey de este año


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

Que corta fue la carrera de mindy Vega, al menos nos dejó un buen par de películas, pero nunca se la reconoció su trabajo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La cancion oficial de la copa del rey de este año


----------



## xilebo (23 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Espera que hay mas, estan montando en la cartuja ahora un escenario y van a cantar Mario y Alaska, lleva todo el dia lloviendo en sevilla, no digo mas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Espera que hay mas, estan montando en la cartuja ahora un escenario y van a cantar Mario y Alaska, lleva todo el dia lloviendo en sevilla, no digo mas




Estuve hace años en Sevilla, menudas jacas, buena comida, buen clima, lo único malo es el olor a mierda que había por el centro de la ciudad de debido a los carromatos de los caballos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Espera que hay mas, estan montando en la cartuja ahora un escenario y van a cantar Mario y Alaska, lleva todo el dia lloviendo en sevilla, no digo mas



Sí, lo escuché ayer. Por eso empieza a las 10 el partido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estuve hace años en Sevilla, menudas jacas, buena comida, buen clima, lo único malo es el olor a mierda que había por el centro de la ciudad de debido a los carromatos de los caballos.



Para vivir es una mierda. Ladrones por todos lados. El único sitio en el que me han atracado. Trabajé un año entero allí y solo teníamos tiempo a dar una vuelta por la noche. Las tapas en el centro espectaculares. Y un buen par de polvos que cayeron.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Abr 2022)

Por estas cosas le he dicho muchas veces a @barullo que necesitamos un hilo para hablar de los partido que no sean far$a-madrí-pateti.


----------



## barullo (23 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por estas cosas le he dicho muchas veces a @barullo que necesitamos un hilo para hablar de los partido que no sean far$a-madrí-pateti.



Si me lo has dicho una vez nada más, que pareces andalú  

Para la próxima temporada ya abro hilo de la liga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Para vivir es una mierda. Ladrones por todos lados. El único sitio en el que me han atracado. Trabajé un año entero allí y solo teníamos tiempo a dar una vuelta por la noche. Las tapas en el centro espectaculares. Y un buen par de polvos que cayeron.




El lugar es muy bonito, la plaza de España es una animalada de bonita, además sale en star wars   , la catedral esa o lo que coño sea también muy bonita.

El parque de María Luisa lleno de mamadous y no voluntarios de ONGs precisamente 

Yo durante mi estancia rocíe un par de veces.

Tienen mujeres espectaculares.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Abr 2022)

Vamos hostia elegid tema


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Abr 2022)

Acabo de ver Dune. 
Pues me ha gustado bastante, la verdad. Incluso no me han molestado los numerosos mamadous, excepto Zendaya y su cara de chimpancé. Mañana comento con calma en el hilo correspondiente.

Lo mejor de la peli: el cameo, breve pero intenso, de Obiwan. Como roba la película...

Y los sardaukar molan bastante también...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Acabo de ver Dune.
> Pues me ha gustado bastante, la verdad. Incluso no me han molestado los numerosos mamadous, excepto Zendaya y su cara de chimpancé. Mañana comento con calma en el hilo correspondiente.
> 
> Lo mejor de la peli: el cameo, breve pero intenso, de Obiwan. Como roba la película...
> ...




Yo abrí un hilo de la película hace tiempo y bueno...tiene cosas buenas y tal, pero es un anuncio de colonia protagonizado por la mamadou.

Luego el villenue no me convence con tanto plano general.

Creo recordar que la defini como una película sosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cada vez que te leo me pongo contento.
> 
> No insisto más en la cuestión. Cuídate, por favor.
> 
> Estamos todos muy preocupados por ti.




Ya estás con la música 
Tienes que tener la casa llena de vinilos cabron


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los vinilos están en casa de mis padres.
> 
> Cuídate, tío.



Y porque no te los llevastes a tu casa?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuestión de espacio. Son muuuchos vinilos.



Eso significa que eres soltero porque vives en un apartamento...

O casado y tu Charo no te deja tener tanto disco....


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

a quedado buena noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Quiero que llenes ese espacio vacío.
> 
> Vente a vivir conmigo.



      se te pira


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



estas muy viejo para lo joven que eres


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo estás esta noche?



bien me dijeron el viernes que ya deberia estar en el maniconmio pero que a habido un retroceso de la salida de unos pacientes
he comido en el vips por mi cumple y he tenido una charla de 2 horas con un amigo de fuera de españa y me a dicho que salga de españa


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo estás esta noche?



ayer estaba en discord y me quede dormido y me cai de la silla y me han dicho que se me oia roncar


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Sabes que en este foro mucha gente te queremos?
> 
> ne quieren por las risas que nos echamos
> 
> ¿Qué opinas de esto?



opino que nadie dice la verdad y que todos son mentirosos por que una psicologa me pregunto tu cres que en internet la gente miente? y conteste claro que si


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Sabes que en este foro mucha gente te queremos?
> 
> ¿Qué opinas de esto?



mucha gente, pero poca lady de verdada no transformer pero aun asi el foro me a ayudado mucho


----------



## atasco (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Sabes que en este foro mucha gente te queremos?
> 
> ¿Qué opinas de esto?



no entiendo lo que mucha gente me quiere? es por las risas que doy o por que?

opinoque me da verguenza que alguien me diga te queremos


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (24 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> bien me dijeron el viernes que ya deberia estar en el maniconmio pero que a habido un retroceso de la salida de unos pacientes
> he comido en el vips por mi cumple y he tenido una charla de 2 horas con un amigo de fuera de españa y me a dicho que salga de españa



En Chile ahi con @Pajarotto te tratarian de puta madre.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Abr 2022)

Voy a comentar una pequeña historia de el ataque a *Pearl Harbor (7 de diciembre de 1941),* pero antes voy a dar tres datos que no salen (interesadamente) en las pelis de Michael Bay:

1. Se conocían las intenciones de los japoneses de atacar hasta un mes antes de producirse la agresión, aunque no que fueran a ir contra Hawái. La opinión pública no quería una guerra. F. D. Roosevelt solamente necesitaba un pretexto.


2. Varios mandos situaron muchos aviones casi apilados al borde de varias pistas de aterrizaje de la isla Honolulú, pensando que sería mejor en caso de tener que movilizar los aviones rápidamente. Error: los zeros japoneses y demás aparatos destrozan más si todos los aviones están en tierra juntos, por motivos obvios.


3. Desde las 9.40H de la mañana que terminó el ataque hasta las 19.30H los cazas de los EEUU hacían vuelos de reconocimiento a ver si hacían caer algún avión del sol naciente. A la vuelta de la última partida, los sistemas antiaéreos americanos hicieron fuego amigo (involuntariamente) sobre varios aparatos.

-------

La historia de la fragata *U.S.S. Nevada* es toda una epopeya.

Durante la segunda oleada de ataques japoneses, quedó seriamente dañada y parada. Los tripulantes tuvieron que hacer acopio de combustible y, tras 45 minutos consiguieron ponerlo en marcha.

Durante su trayecto, desde un puerto hacia la salida de la bahía, sufrió serios daños y pérdidas personales.

A punto de abandonar la isla y de ser destruido por completo, los mandos del Nevada decidieron, dejarlo a un lado para no taponar la bahía y, con ello, la salida de otras embarcaciones.


Fue un ejemplo de decisión más que acertada.

-----

*Como ya dije, me interesan las historias de grandes batallas, pero también de escaramuzas poco documentadas y de los lances particulares de las grandes ocasiones, como es el caso.

Por eso se cobran, hasta a 15 € libros de 60-100 páginas. Pagas la exclusividad del tema.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ************GIGANTES MARTES Y 13***************
> 
> *



Lo increíble es que Rosalía se esté forrando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Que serios estáis hoy gañanes!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (24 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Abr 2022)

Madre mía cómo tengo el megazord de grande!!!!


----------



## xilebo (24 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía cómo tengo el megazord de grande!!!!



Hay oferta de descuento en DIGI, te podrias cambiar


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

*Te parece inaceptable que economistas de reconocido prestigio no se quieran mojar con el futuro inmediato y se limiten a decir "se vienen cositas"?*

*Llegará el apocalisi que tanto se pregona en este pozo de mierda (que esa es otra, a ver si especifican a qué cojones se refieren)?*

*Ves el Euribor en positivo para el año que viene?*

Apuesten. Comienzan Las Noches de Burbuja.

@Carmen Martinez garcia @hastalosgueb original @Civilización Española @Squall Leonhart @Hielo/Fuego @Furymundo @moromierda @Sick Sad World @el mensa @frangelico @rafabogado @Choni poligonera @Zepequenhô @Topacio @Ángel de Luz @Obiwanchernobil @Epsilon69 @xilebo @El_Dioni @Ancient Warrior @YoSoyTusPadress @Tubiegah @escalador @Suprimo @DVD1975


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

Mójate. Primer aviso.


----------



## moromierda (25 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Llegará el apocalisi que tanto se pregona en este pozo de mierda



Amego...
amego...
amego...

Yo cree ca sempre sa puíde ístar píor ca ahura.


Píro...

¡vargensíta mea!...

*¡Ca yo ma queda cúmo astoe ahura!*


----------



## Edge2 (25 Abr 2022)

Yo he venido por lo de el fhm...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hay oferta de descuento en DIGI, te podrias cambiar
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036553




Que es eso de digi??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

Yo rociaba con la power rosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

Madre mía una semana para elegir temática cabrones....


----------



## Furymundo (25 Abr 2022)

yo estos


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Abr 2022)

Este hilo está durando demasiado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Este hilo está durando demasiado...




Cuidado por donde pisas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!




Buenos dias !

La votación va muy reñida, hace falta una segunda vuelta con las opciones elegidas 

Asi van las votaciones:

Opción 4: 2 votos
Opción 6: 2 votos
Opción 5: 1 voto
Opción 8: 1 voto

Opciones:

1- ROCIADAS.
2- Cine.
3-musica.
4- temas charos y cuñaos.
5- Temas cultura pop años 80-90 adolescencia/juventud.
6- Historias personales.
7.- Cómo ser culé y mantener la sonrisa todo el día.
8.- Obiwanchernobil: vida, obra y milagro
9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuidado por donde pisas...



Cuidado no tengas serpientes escondidas en la hierba...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos y maravillosos días:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1036805




Necesitamos gente como tú en el hilo del barcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Abr 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cuidado no tengas serpientes escondidas en la hierba...



O puede que haya mamadous escondidos en la hierba.....


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O puede que haya mamadous escondidos en la hierba.....



Puede haber de todo en la hierba...


----------



## Furymundo (25 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O puede que haya mamadous escondidos en la hierba.....



hay que equiparse bien.


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O puede que haya mamadous escondidos en la hierba.....



Por cierto, vi que el otro día me propusiste para ser el siguiente en ser entrevistado, ya que Edge esta muy atareado. Pero recuerdo que después de él iba Atasco y teniendo en cuenta que no le quea mucho de vida, intenta contactar con el para hacerle primero la entrevista


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La verdad es que no sé cuál de los dos se irá antes al hoyo, si el entrevistador o el entrevistado.



Jajajajaja yo diria el entrevistado, le quedan 2 telediarios


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya, pero nuestro jáster está emponzoñado, y cada día palman decenas de miles de emponzoñados de manera repentina.
> 
> Sería una cruel ironía que tú partieras antes que ellos dos.
> 
> Una tragedia más grande que la que está sufriendo el farsa.



No somos nadie


----------



## Furymundo (25 Abr 2022)

el blanco era el verde creo recordar. 
era el mismo tio


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Al final estiro la pata


----------



## xilebo (25 Abr 2022)

Bien, deseando que llegue ya el finde, que el lunes que viene es fiesta nacional y pillar el puente


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Abr 2022)

Hola.

Yo tenía juguetes de Spiderman sobre todo. Al que no le faltaba un brazo, le faltaba una pierna.

También los HotWheels. Igual de ahí vino mi afición por el tunning. Mi padre me llevaba a las concentraciones y me compraba la Maxitunning.

Las vueltas que da la vida. Y ahora me gusta un buen libro de Rafael Sánchez Ferlosio.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Abr 2022)

El otro día quedé con @Furymundo para hablar de temas económicos con un buen vino o un Brandy. Fue en un sitio emblemático, tipo la Chocolatería San Ginés, una reunión de dos intelectuales.

Los temas que tratamos fueron:

- El Peak Oil.

- El fin de las buenas ganancias que van a dar los Indexados.

- El futuro de la política de los tipos por la Unión Europea.

- Como afectan las fusiones de bancos a la economía en general y al ciudadano.

- Perspectivas y horizontes económicos para occidente para los próximos cincuenta años.

Todo eso, sin mariconadas ni nada.


----------



## atasco (26 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El otro día quedé con @Furymundo para hablar de temas económicos con un buen vino o un Brandy. Fue en un sitio emblemático, tipo la Chocolatería San Ginés, una reunión de dos intelectuales.
> 
> Los temas que tratamos fueron:
> 
> ...



vete ya a dormir


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Abr 2022)

Joder, la imagen parece hecha para Burbuja. Hasta Doritos de fondo.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> vete ya a dormir



Tú el debate económico que podrías sostener es sobre ludopatía, no? "Me gasto esto, me toca este premio".

Y te invitaremos cuando tengamos intención de tocar el tema.


----------



## atasco (26 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú el debate económico que podrías sostener es sobre ludopatía, no? "Me gasto esto, me toca este premio".
> 
> Y te invitaremos cuando tengamos intención de tocar el tema.



vale


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿En qué tanatorio y en qué sala está Obi?



Lo van a incinerar


----------



## Furymundo (26 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> El otro día quedé con @Furymundo para hablar de temas económicos con un buen vino o un Brandy. Fue en un sitio emblemático, tipo la Chocolatería San Ginés, una reunión de dos intelectuales.
> 
> Los temas que tratamos fueron:
> 
> ...



y te olvidas de 

- LA FORMA DE LA TIERRA

NO HOMO


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Y la fiesta en burbuja es asi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Buenas tardes gañanes, ayer lamentablemente tuve que ausentarme para tratas unos asuntos en el conchita, ya sabes, lo de ser neurocirujano, recorrer el país en Harley y la ONG de mamadous.

Ahora ya me encuentro concentrado para el día tan especial que es hoy.


----------



## Furymundo (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



nombre ?


----------



## Edge2 (26 Abr 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> nombre ?



TEnista profesional metida a onlyfans...









OnlyFans


OnlyFans is the social platform revolutionizing creator and fan connections. The site is inclusive of artists and content creators from all genres and allows them to monetize their content while developing authentic relationships with their fanbase.




onlyfans.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



A ver si la melodías nos sorprende un día con uno de estos....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Creo que podemos organizarle un buen funeral y comprarle un panteón para jásters en el cementerio de los culés. Os dejo aquí mi cuenta corriente por si queréis aportar algo de dinero:
> 
> BANCO SANTANDER ES48 0049 1525 63 2290142513.
> 
> Gracias.



Las cenizas se tiran al WC y se tira de la cadena. Ahí es donde van los culés.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Las cenizas se tiran al WC y se tira de la cadena. Ahí es donde van los culés.




Todos los madrileños sois iguales!!!!!
Franquistas!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A ver si la melodías nos sorprende un día con uno de estos....



Otra que estaba muy buena es esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todos los madrileños sois iguales!!!!!
> Franquistas!!!!



¡¡¡Pujolistas!!!


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Otra que estaba muy buena es esta:



Supera a esta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Supera a esta




Quién coño es la primera..no me convence


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién coño es la primera..no me convence



*Descubre a Michela Persico, periodista deportiva italiana novia del jugador Daniele Rugani*


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ah, se me olvidaba decirte que tu espíritu es madridista, porque
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1038787



Ultimamente obiwan no tiene una noche tranquila


----------



## Suprimo (26 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> *Descubre a Michela Persico, periodista deportiva italiana novia del jugador Daniele Rugani*



Menvda tocha más operadísima


----------



## xilebo (26 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Menvda tocha más operadísima



Solo tiene algunos retoques  

pues fernando hierro esta saliendo con esta moza, todas me parecen iguales


----------



## Suprimo (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> todas me parecen iguales



en los manvales de plástica sólo existe un tipo para que las gvapas sigan siendo gvapas pero con menos complejos y otro para que las pvtas de narco acaben de pvtas de narco polioperadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, veo que seguimos sin temática.
Si esto sigue así tendremos que realizar una reunión de ministros...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Solo tiene algunos retoques
> 
> pues fernando hierro esta saliendo con esta moza, todas me parecen iguales




Joder si hierro debe tener 50 años lo menos, que cabron.


----------



## Suprimo (27 Abr 2022)

Bueno, yo es que no soporto la pvta cara de Marta Sanchez que se le pone a TODAS, es como el estandar de fábrica de la SEAT


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, veo que seguimos sin temática.
> Si esto sigue así tendremos que realizar una reunión de ministros...



Yo no sé como plantearlo, pero había pensado en algo así como ese lo-que-sea que te saca de la peli/serie...cortarrollos, vaya.

Por ejemplo, esa peli del Rey Arturo de Guy Ritchie. El principio, con esos elefantes gigantes (edito: joder, vaya caos de historia que montaron, pero bueno...), no está mal...pero luego ves al mamadou este y se hunde no ya la escena, sino la película...


----------



## Suprimo (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.


----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, veo que seguimos sin temática.
> Si esto sigue así tendremos que realizar una reunión de ministros...



Las votaciones van muy lentas  

Opción 4: 2 votos
Opción 6: 2 votos
Opción 5: 1 voto
Opción 8: 1 voto

Opciones:

1- ROCIADAS.
2- Cine.
3-musica.
4- temas charos y cuñaos.
5- Temas cultura pop años 80-90 adolescencia/juventud.
6- Historias personales.
7.- Cómo ser culé y mantener la sonrisa todo el día.
8.- Obiwanchernobil: vida, obra y milagro
9.- Perspectivas vitales en tiempos finales: de la destrucción de occidente al auge de los nuevos populismos del siglo XXI


----------



## Fornicious Jr (27 Abr 2022)




----------



## xilebo (27 Abr 2022)

Ultimamente por las noches esta esto asi


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Abr 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes....se aproximan las reformas, hasta ahora solo he visto una proposición de temática interesante por parte de @Alia del Cuchillo.

Solo hay dos caminos posibles, volver ha conseguir ser el hilo faro de burbuja o seguir el camino hacia el cuñadismo y el charismo llenándolo de videos de perros pakistaníes....

El futuro está en vuestras manos reformistas.


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Bla, bla, bla.
> 
> Cada día te pareces más a este:
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me recuerda a este, el futuro esta en nuestras manos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues a mi me recuerda a este, el futuro esta en nuestras manos



. Este sigue vivo?


----------



## Cilindrin (28 Abr 2022)

¿LE METES DROJA A TUS HILOS?

¿Como cojones lleva 779 paginas este hilo?

MAESTRO, MUESTRAME EL CAMINO

Y dadme laics sisplau també.


----------



## AliBey (28 Abr 2022)

Si consigo estar trabajando en remoto al 100% estoy pensando en irme a vivir a Marrakech. Gym, putas y piscina casi todo el año. ¿Qué os parece el destino?

Si no tuviese que remar, me gustaría irme al desierto más profundo en la frontera entre Argelia y Mali.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Abr 2022)

Pues la verdad es que cuando era pequeño veía su videoclip por lo buena que estaba. No fue una gran cantante, fue un producto de su momento al que ecsprimieron como limones.

Todavía aquí, en torno a 2005, tenía un aire más natural (llevar menos operaciones):


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Si consigo estar trabajando en remoto al 100% estoy pensando en irme a vivir a Marrakech. Gym, putas y piscina casi todo el año. ¿Qué os parece el destino?
> 
> Si no tuviese que remar, me gustaría irme al desierto más profundo en la frontera entre Argelia y Mali.



Creéis que todos estos que dicen que se quieren jubilar en Tailandia es para pillar unas buenas Trannys locales?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

Cilindrin dijo:


> ¿LE METES DROJA A TUS HILOS?
> 
> ¿Como cojones lleva 779 paginas este hilo?
> 
> ...




Quién te envía?

De qué año vienes??

Cuál es tu misión?? 


Vamos habla!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> . Este sigue vivo?



Me parece que si, sigue vivo y coleando, creo que no hace mucho salio en algun programa de telecinco  

Buenos dias !


----------



## AliBey (28 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Creéis que todos estos que dicen que se quieren jubilar en Tailandia es para pilla unas buenas Trannys locales?



Yo solo te digo una cosa, querido forero:
“Mejor es habitar en tierra desierta que con mujer rencillosa y molesta.” Proverbios 21:19


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

Rociada!!!


----------



## Cilindrin (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía?
> 
> De qué año vienes??
> 
> ...



Me envia La Diputació de Girona.

Año 1997

Mi misión es cobrar el IBI del futuro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

Cilindrin dijo:


> Me envia La Diputació de Girona.
> 
> Año 1997
> 
> Mi misión es cobrar el IBI del futuro.




Quieres un item +35%?


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En este hilo pega más esto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

@ravenare responde!!!!!

Quién te envía!!!!
Hace cuánto tiempo que conoces a skinett???!!!

De qué año vienes??!!!

Cuál es tu misión???!!!

Eres un agente encubierto de @Pajarotto ??!!!

Vamos contesta!!!!!

Cuantos cartuchos tienes!!???


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @ravenare responde!!!!!
> 
> Quién te envía!!!!
> Hace cuánto tiempo que conoces a skinett???!!!
> ...



Que de preguntas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Abr 2022)

Joder están echando una película en antonia tres de filipinos o algo así....


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder están echando una película en antonia tres de filipinos o algo así....



El tiempo de los filipinos se está acabando...


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder están echando una película en antonia tres de filipinos o algo así....



Y lo llaman el peliculón encima  

*CRAZY RICH ASIANS (LOCAMENTE MILLONARIOS)*


----------



## xilebo (28 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1041216
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041217
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041218
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041219
> ...



Jajajajajaj que bueno, la guerra entre un hamster y un pajaro ha llegao !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y lo llaman el peliculón encima
> 
> *CRAZY RICH ASIANS (LOCAMENTE MILLONARIOS)*




No sé de qué iba al final, he visto que el tema central no eran las ROCIADAS y he seguido con la cena.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> El tiempo de los filipinos se está acabando...




Y el de los escandinavos también....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Unas delicias en forma de manjares culinarios.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Comunicado reformista de nivel 3 (el 3 es el nivel más importante).

Se comunican nuevas reformas de inminente llegada al hilo.

A partir de ahora las votaciones para elegir temática se reducirán a menos opciones, 3 como mucho.


Debido a los últimos números registrados, el ministro de análisis y estadísticas @melf nos ha dado una serie de datos importantes.

El hilo sin una temática definida tiene menos afluencia.

Las temáticas que más tirón tienen son aquellas de recordar batallitas en primer lugar.

Cine y música en segundo lugar.

Y poner videos de perros pakistaníes dándolo todo se alza con el sorprendente tercer lugar....


Esas son las tres motivaciones principales que esperan los burbuja cuándo abren este hilo.

Mi proyecto para el hilo serán las llamadas temáticas "remixes", de esa forma cubriremos todo el target, por ejemlo, mientras un forero nos cuenta alguna ocurrencia en un momento vital de su vida postearemos videos pakistaníes de perros con música editada de grandes éxitos de este hilo.

De esa forma se cubren las tres temáticas.


Ahora estadística puta y dura.



Mensajes nocturnos con temática musicas o cinematografía:. 95

Mensajes nocturnos sin temática 30


Mensajes nocturnos sin temática pero con vídeos de perros pakistaníes 55.

Así que proponed temática durante este fin de semana jodios     

El formato entrevista volverá.

Se deben designar realizadores de entradillas repartidos por dias.

Ahora seguramente ponga unos videos de perros pakistaníes para obtener un 35% más de visitas esta noche .


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Unas jugosas albóndigas marca día ( muy superiores a la marca litoral) a su dente por 83 centimos la unidad.
Hoy he refrescado el paladar con otra flamante hola cola, pero esta vez con hola cola Max.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y el de los escandinavos también....



Y el de los catalanes tmb


----------



## Suprimo (29 Abr 2022)

Llevo toda la tarde pegandome a cielo abierto con Aether sx2 y el Dolphin MMJR y ... ¿Jugar juenjos emulados en selulares a 20fps algo más algo menos sí o no?


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Llevo toda la tarde pegandome a cielo abierto con Aether sx2 y el Dolphin MMJR y ... ¿Jugar juenjos emulados en selulares a 20fps algo más algo menos sí o no?



Pasopalabra


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Abr 2022)

Y herbie es el espíritu santo

Cambia de camello que el de ahora te está pasando mierda muy chunga


----------



## Suprimo (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pasopalabra



Es que a todo el pvto mvndo le sale todo de pitufa todo y felic en yutuf mostrando su Ferralla pero luego llegas tu a tu pvta cueva y resulta que lo único que dan ganas es que vuelvan los pelotones popvlares de fvsilamientos varios por delitos varios de falso testionio


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Abr 2022)

Es en esas conversaciones que parecen nimias cuando todo se va al garete.

La gente quiere recompensas pero luego no las agradecen. Y lo más sangrante de todo: ¿Por qué te quejas cuando te han criticado una vez, si te han reconocido tu valía otras ocho? Si quieres que te validen, tienes que estar dispuesto a aceptar que te puedan señalar los defectos (sin ensañarse) cuando lo haces mal.

Tienes que tener la disposición de seguir dando, aunque te exoneren de trabajo. Si te ayudan en cualquier cosa, estate dispuesto a aceptar ese día en que la otra persona NO PUEDE o, incluso, DECIDE NO HACERLO (porque puede que le hayas dado indicios de que NO DEBE).

Y si te invitan, no te cojas todo el puto brazo. O invitas o, das por otro lado, que cada uno aporta lo que puede o quiere aportar.

*Creo que este texto puede generar disparidad de opiniones. También es cierto que los conceptos están deslavazados, pero lo importante es que, al menos queden una serie de ideas claras. Al que le guste que lo zankee y al que no, pues nada.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, comienza el fin de semana.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, comienza el fin de semana.



Buenos dias !

En Madrid hay puente, el lunes es festivo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias !
> 
> En Madrid hay puente, el lunes es festivo




Ahh bueno pero eso es Madrid , aquí en Catalunya es laborable.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ahh bueno pero eso es Madrid , aquí en Catalunya es laborable.



Se siente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se siente




Entonces no hay correos? No me jodas.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Unas jugosas albóndigas marca día ( muy superiores a la marca litoral) a su dente por 83 centimos la unidad.
> Hoy he refrescado el paladar con otra flamante hola cola, pero esta vez con hola cola Max.



error, las almóndigas buenas son las de marca Louriño



llevan el Séptimo Sello de Calidac del Magister


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> error, las almóndigas buenas son las de marca Louriño
> Ver archivo adjunto 1041669
> 
> 
> llevan el Séptimo Sello de Calidac del Magister




Disculpame estimado forero, de louriño solo destacaría dos productos como premium, los fastuosos callos con chorizo que tiene un nivel excelente pero sobre todo la fabulosa lata con 10 delicias Hot dog, en especial su nueva receta no la antigua, donde louriño imprimió un sabor y textura mejorada al producto.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Entonces no hay correos? No me jodas.



Pues no  

Y acuerdate que despues de Egde, que no puedes realizarle la entrevista por estar ocupado, el siguiente en la lista era Atasco. Ponte en contacto con el, no le quea mucho de vida, puede ser tu el ultimo que hable con el


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues no
> 
> Y acuerdate que despues de Egde, que no puedes realizarle la entrevista por estar ocupado, el siguiente en la lista era Atasco. Ponte en contacto con el, no le quea mucho de vida, puede ser tu el ultimo que hable con el




De acuerdo ministro @xilebo !!


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Abr 2022)

Bueeno, cómo se presenta el fracapuente?
Yo espero que se vaya todo dios a tomar por culo de Madric y que nos dejen a los gatos de 6 generaciones disfrutar de la cuidac.
Es bromi, no piso el centro ni con un cóctel de pastis de las de @atasco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Bueeno, cómo se presenta el fracapuente?
> Yo espero que se vaya todo dios a tomar por culo de Madric y que nos dejen a los gatos de 6 generaciones disfrutar de la cuidac.
> Es bromi, no piso el centro ni con un cóctel de pastis de las de @atasco




Yo creo estaré trasteando con la saturn    película y si se tercia rociada a la vecina que por estas fechas es cuando cambia la contraseña del wifi....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Bueeno, cómo se presenta el fracapuente?
> Yo espero que se vaya todo dios a tomar por culo de Madric y que nos dejen a los gatos de 6 generaciones disfrutar de la cuidac.
> Es bromi, no piso el centro ni con un cóctel de pastis de las de @atasco



No que se vienen a la costa a tocar los huevos.


----------



## AliBey (29 Abr 2022)

Por fin he pillado una semana vacaciones y no me apetece bajar a España(Vivo en la frontera alemana con Bélgica y NL).

¿Qué opción escogéis?

1)Un par de días en el norte de Países Bajos, porros, paseo por playas de mierda y desconexión.

2)Hamburgo, putillas y un poco de desfase.

3)Quedarme en casa jugando, estudiando y algún día ir al monte(30-50km). 

Estoy muy dubitativo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Por fin he pillado una semana vacaciones y no me apetece bajar a España(Vivo en la frontera alemana con Bélgica y NL).
> 
> ¿Qué opción escogéis?
> 
> ...




La 3 sin estudiar ni ir al monte.

Seria algo así:

Quedarte en casa jugando, alguna rociada a domicilio y comer pizzas.


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hijosdeputa.



Jajajaja aver estudiao


----------



## xilebo (29 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Por fin he pillado una semana vacaciones y no me apetece bajar a España(Vivo en la frontera alemana con Bélgica y NL).
> 
> ¿Qué opción escogéis?
> 
> ...




Mmmmm la 4


----------



## AliBey (29 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La 3 sin estudiar ni ir al monte.
> 
> Seria algo así:
> 
> Quedarte en casa jugando, alguna rociada a domicilio y comer pizzas.



Me encanta patear, lo del monte es difícil de sustituir.

Rociada a domicilio, es un buen plan y anoto la sugerencia gustosamente. 

Por cierto, hago unas pizzas estupendas, eso si, me gusta dejar reposar la masa mínimo 24 horas.


----------



## AliBey (29 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mmmmm la 4



Sorpréndame usted… En este hilo no faltan mentes creativas y lonchafinistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Me encanta patear, lo del monte es difícil de sustituir.
> 
> Rociada a domicilio, es un buen plan y anoto la sugerencia gustosamente.
> 
> Por cierto, hago unas pizzas estupendas, eso si, me gusta dejar reposar la masa mínimo 24 horas.




Yo también hago unas fabulosos pizzas, de echo son mi especilaidad y a riesgo de no resultar humilde debo confesar que me quedan en su punto, en especial la 4 quesos de la casa tarradellas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> 4.- Conectarte con Dios y abstraerte de la imparable e irreversible implosión de nuestro sistema de creencias occidentales introyectadas desde el sistema educativo español.



Ya estás con los cubatas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Bueno, cambiamos la temática a : 
Cuéntanos tu plan y da consejos para el fin de semana.

Si, ya lo sé, todos los burbujas vamos a salir, rociaremos con modelos y estaremos en nuestro yates en las islas fiji y bla bla bla.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Abr 2022)

me tengo que pasar por El Hilo. A ver a cuántos conforeros hay que realizar La Sagrada Advertencia. Tengo a mi gente preparada.

Es que vannnnnn


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

El puente de obi:

Hoy tranquilidad, degustación culinaria y a las 21:00 horas recibir a mi vecina, es de suponer que sobre las 23:00 horas la rociada se habrá producido y terminado, nunca terminamos la película, de echo no sé ya ni para que la ponemos

Mañana seguiré con mi degustacion de alimentos, realizaré una visita a la tienda de mi chino de confianza el Chen y comprare algunas delicias enlatadas del grupo ifa marca blanca premiun.

Hacia la tarde realizaré una lectura, cultivar la mente con los libros es necesario, más tarde bajaré a tomar café con un amigo, me contará lo de todos los fines de semana en bucle, que si su Charo esto, que si su Charo aquello, que va a pedir el divorcio y no se que mas chorradas, procederé a prepararme algún manjar y después comentaré el partido en el hilo de mis compañeros catalanes.

El domingo bajaré al rastro que hay aquí en tarrasa, compraré unos discos y llevaré al perro al veterinario que parece que le molestan los ruedines que le pusieron en las patas de atras, luego procederé a ver mi película semanal la cual normalmente es una película de alto nivel cultural, tengo programado time cop, una del gran y consagrado van dame, después le abriré la puerta de casa al perro para que salga al pasillo de la comunidad y le cague en la puerta al vecino, lo malo es que como ahora el bobi lleva los ruedines tarda más el animal, y para terminar la jornada veré el partido del real Madrid.

El lunes pasaré el día fuera, realizaré alguna actividad de ocio acompañado, posiblemente vaya al teatro, aunque lo mismo si estoy muy cansado me pongo mis VHS rip de los vigilantes de la playa, aún no está decidido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Mi puente será más triste que _Los puentes de Madison, _esperando infructuosa y frustrantemente el momento en que las patitas del roedor llamen a la puerta de mi corazón.



Venga cuéntanos tu plan


----------



## Fornicious Jr (29 Abr 2022)

Pero como está el patio, por dios 

Se nota que las tías tenían ganas de primavera 

Si van casi enseñándolo todo en Sant Gervasi como irán por la Barceloneta


----------



## Suprimo (29 Abr 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Abr 2022)

Bueno rociada realizada, veamos que se cuece...


----------



## atasco (29 Abr 2022)

h0ola que tal estais¿


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

atasco dijo:


> h0ola que tal estais¿



Empiezo a pensar que eres el gafe 


Menos velatorios hoy


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Bueno como sabéis el echo de que mi perro sufra un déficit a echo que empaticencon los perros que también al igual que el mío se autosuleran:

Aquí tenemos a "Randy"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Aquí el valiente "Happy"...si, se le ve muy "Happy" si.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Y este no tiene nada que ver pero salen perros atacando taxis:


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

A ver que los perros o mascotas similares no son pvtos niños, inyección y a dormir el juenjo de los justos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> A ver que los perros o mascotas similares no son pvtos niños, inyección y a dormir el juenjo de los justos



Joder no tienes sentimientos macho...

Yo me he puesto el vídeo de "Randy" y he acabado llorando....


----------



## Suprimo (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder no tienes sentimientos macho...
> 
> Yo me he puesto el vídeo de "Randy" y he acabado llorando....



Lo que no tengo es la cartera infinita, el que haya tenido perro sabe que de buenas a primeras se hace cualquier mierda y son 600 mortadelos por lo bajito y eso si no le encentra un bulto que termina siendo un tvmor que en tres meses termiana teniendo el tamaño de la cabeza de una mvñeca Barbie y la inteligencia de Sergio Ramos, no me quiero ni imaginar que encima es menusválido cuál forero del principal


----------



## escalador (30 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú no te has leído mi contenido igopvtah.









Che, che, cheeee! Que todas tus reflexiones personales las he contestado aportando un PEDACITO DE MI ALMA. 

En cualquier caso tus reflexiones no anulan tu faceta trol. Falacia de composición.


----------



## escalador (30 Abr 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Bueno rociada realizada, veamos que se cuece...



El término “rociada” suena tan trivial, tan mecánico y tan animal... Has rociado y ahora a seguir con las siguientes fases de la carrera del jáster.

Pues yo mañana playita a lucir moreno solarium con una amiga que me hará de guía por algún lugar de la costa gallega aún por determinar. No mola planear el ocio.

Por la noche supongo que saldré a emborracharme y a bailar y lo que surja

Dimanche tengo que darle al jardín y trasplantar un arce japonés que compré hoy. O casi mejor lo dejo pal lunes...


----------



## AliBey (30 Abr 2022)

escalador dijo:


> El término “rociada” suena tan trivial, tan mecánico y tan animal... Has rociado y ahora a seguir con las siguientes fases de la carrera del jáster.
> 
> Pues yo mañana playita a lucir moreno solarium con una amiga que me hará de guía por algún lugar de la costa gallega aún por determinar. No mola planear el ocio.
> 
> ...



Transplanta el arce sin camiseta y te ahorras lucir moreno en la playa.


----------



## AliBey (30 Abr 2022)

Basta con tener un perro en el zulo para putear a la gente. Un perro adiestrado putea menos.


----------



## escalador (30 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Transplanta el arce sin camiseta y te ahorras lucir moreno en la playa.



No llevo todo el invierno yendo al solarium para que no lo vea naide


----------



## escalador (30 Abr 2022)

Nena yo por ti me convierto en un chihuahua teñido de fucsia para que me lleves todo el dia en tu bolso


----------



## atasco (30 Abr 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que eres el gafe
> 
> 
> Menos velatorios hoy



no se a que te refieres


----------



## escalador (30 Abr 2022)

Jajaj me encantan estas canciones tan petardas que pones


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Buenos días, chumachos. 

Comienza oficialmente el hilo de los DIURNOS, de la España que madruga, de la gente de bien.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenos días, chumachos.
> 
> Comienza oficialmente el hilo de los DIURNOS, de la España que madruga, de la gente de bien.




Buenos días gañanes!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Abr 2022)

*Ganaderías de toros de lidia como Baltasar Ibán, Saltillo o Victorino y Adolfo Martín se caracterizan por ser de encastes minoritarios y menos comerciales. La casta se la quedan los ganaderos y no las suelen vender, y eso que muchos han llamado a su puerta para comprarles vacas.

Victorino* soltó hasta tres pedazo de toros en 2015, 2016 y 2017. Los dos primeros en Sevilla y el tercero en Madrid, aunque solamente voy a hablar del de 2015.

El primero fue *Mecanizado, lidiado el 23 de abril en la feria de Sevilla, que le tocó a Antonio Ferrera.*

Ha sido una de las mejores faenas del siglo. Desde que salió al ruedo embistiendo con gran furia al caballo y se prestó a entrar bien en las banderillas (que las puso el propio Ferrera).


En la muleta se empleó bien y el espada extremeño le ligó unas series al ralentí de gran belleza. Sin dejar que el animal tocará la tela roja, le ligó unas de las mejores series que se han visto hasta el momento y unos naturales que bien valen quilates.

Fallar con la espada le privó de recibir algún trofeo, pero a Toro y torero les concedieron la vuelta al ruedo.

*En fin, uno de esos toros que hacen llorar a los propios mayorales de las ganaderías de la raza que tienen. Porque eso es lo que le tocó en suerte a Antonio: un toro bien bravo al que no todos pueden sacar todo el partido que tiene.*


----------



## xilebo (30 Abr 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenos días, chumachos.
> 
> Comienza oficialmente el hilo de los DIURNOS, de la España que madruga, de la gente de bien.



Buenos dias ! pues yo sere de la gente de mal, a esa hora me estaba yo acostando hoy  

El puente será.....dura


----------



## AliBey (30 Abr 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! pues yo sere de la gente de mal, a esa hora me estaba yo acostando hoy
> 
> El puente será.....dura



Yo soy más de canciones románticas:


----------



## AliBey (30 Abr 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Yo soy más de canciones románticas:



Pura poesía, Sabina o Roberto Carlos son vulgares planchabragas:
*Y es que yo quiero la combi completa
Que!
Chocha
Culo
Teta
Yo quiero la combi completa
Que!
Chocha
Culo
Teta
A ella le gusta que le den duro y se la coman
A ella le gusta que le den duro y se la coman
Que!
A ella le gusta que se la coman
A ella le gusta que le den duro y se la coman*


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Abr 2022)

Los ripios que emocionaron a Góngora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 May 2022)

Buenas noches, hoy es una día de ROCIADAS madrileñas!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 May 2022)




----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

hola que tal estais hoy?


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

igual soy muy mayor pero que narices es kumbaya, estas sacastica a estas horas?


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

@Sick Sad World pensaba que tu no matarias a nadie para tener un rojo puro como el rojo de la sangre


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

y yo pensando que era de timon y pumba o de el rey leon


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

entonces cambiando de tercio ataca y pregunta cuando follais notais la diferencia de hacerlo con la regla a no hacerlo?


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

realmente me he inspirado en la pelicula el perfume


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

me lo creo porque no


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

sera cosas del sexo


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

en mi vida el sexo a sido prioritario 

lo unico prioritario que he tenido en mi vida es el deporte y las drogas


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

brillas mas que el mdma y la coca en roca


resaltas por ti sola


----------



## Libertyforall (1 May 2022)

Pues me he acordado de @Epsilon69

Estuve viendo el documental de Netflix del 11M para ver que contaban y, como es lógico, sabiendo cómo se las gasta la productora.

Tuvo algún que otro dato interesante y un buen ritmo. Por ese lado bien. Sin embargo, mostraba una visión demasiado sesgada del asunto (la PP mala). Que vale, que sí, que durante esos tres días entre el atentado y las elecciones hicieron lo posible por asociarlo a E.T.A., pero creo que podrían haber dado también cera al otro lado.

Tampoco me gustó el tono asquerosamente lacrimógeno que tuvo (testimonios). Si hubiera sido víctima directa, ni me hubiera planteado participar.

Pero bueno, insisto, buen ritmo y datos y opiniones interesantes y salvables, como que E.T.A. no tenía medios para hacer un atentado de esas magnitudes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!



Jajajajaja la frase del dia


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues me he acordado de @Epsilon69
> 
> Estuve viendo el documental de Netflix del 11M para ver que contaban y, como es lógico, sabiendo cómo se las gasta la productora.
> 
> ...



Ufff yo como no veo nada de Nerflis... BOICOT TOTAL. Me ofrecieron compartir cuenta y decliné la satánica propuesta. Pero no me extraña lo que dices... ¿Qué clase de contenido se puede esperar?

El otro día vi una entrevista muy interesante a Urdaci sobre el tema.


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ok, aceptamos barco y el 11M fue la respuesta de los moros a la guerra de Irak en la que nos metió Ánsar.
> 
> ¿De quién va a ser la culpa entonces cuando Putin tire una bomba termonuclear sobre Barcelona por meternos la Psohez en la 'guerra' de Ucrania?
> 
> Una cosa es amar a un jáster más quemao que el futuro de Xavi Hernández en el farsa y otra muy distinta es intentar abrazar a un roedor carbonizado que se deshace nada más tocarlo.



Marruecos nos odia desde antes de la guerra de Irak. Y a algún otro vecino y no tan vecino blanquito no le molaba un pelo que estuviéramos levantando cabeza por aquellos años.

Cuando pase lo que dices que va a pasar, podremos llenar páginas en este hilo elucubrando sobre el tema para gloria del jáster. Hasta entonces...


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

Marruecos nos va a acabar quitando Ceuta y Melilla, si no se las regala el PSOE antes. Por no hablar del caballo de troya que nos han metido ya.... Sálvese quien pueda.

No me gusta ser tan determinista ni pesimista, pero la tendencia es clara. *Ojalá hubiera un partido anti OTAN y anti UE que quisiera dar continuidad al proyecto político de Carrero.*


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El enemigo no son los moros, franceses o ingleses.
> 
> El enemigo de España lo tenemos en casa y es el rojerío patrio antiespañol.
> 
> Franco fue demasiado buenazo y tibio y permitió que las cucarachas rojas se reprodujeran hasta el día de hoy con los subsiguientes infaustos resultados que ya todos conocemos.



Epsilon presidente !


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster será el próximo president:



que bueno    

Me encantaba ese programa y la seccion de noticias con ellos dos presentandola era muy buena. Os dejo uno de los videos mas visto y buenos de ellos


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

Día de estar en casa en chandal, cuidar las plantas, tender la ropa limpia... Estoy zen:


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Día de estar en casa en chandal, cuidar las plantas, tender la ropa limpia... Estoy zen:



Pues yo hoy estoy con resacon de haber salido anoche y con ganas de mas


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues yo hoy estoy con resacon de haber salido anoche y con ganas de mas



Esa de Aitana la ponen mucho en cadena 100 la escucho cuando voy de camino al curro xD.

Yo ayer salí solo un rato de tranquis... Qué bebiste?


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Esa de Aitana la ponen mucho en cadena 100 la escucho cuando voy de camino al curro xD.
> 
> Yo ayer salí solo un rato de tranquis... Qué bebiste?



De todo, hasta el agua de los floreros  encima un amigo no bebia alcohol pero se pedio una tonica y la ginebra me la echaba a mi entera en mi copa, iba eso cargao


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> De todo, hasta el agua de los floreros  encima un amigo no bebia alcohol pero se pedio una tonica y la ginebra me la echaba a mi entera en mi copa, iba eso cargao



Vamos planazo lo de salir con tu amigo abstemio, como que te ahorraste la mitad d la pasta en copas xD


----------



## escalador (1 May 2022)

Cuando me empiezo a sentir excesivamente viejoven, pienso en @Libertyforall y sus 27 añazos y se me quitan todos los complejos:


----------



## juantxxxo (1 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 May 2022)

Os veo enfrascados en política y tal.
Yo acabo de salir de ver Sonic 2, por supuesto tendréis mi análisis en exclusiva.


"Sonic el gran héroe catalán"


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Pues aqui en Madrid todavia el finde dura, mañana lunes es festivo y un día mas. Bien de momento con buen tiempo ya. Que recuerdos con esa canción duro de pelar, que recuerdos !!!

Jajajajaja que bueno pues justo anoche con una amiga que sali de fiesta me entere que una vez al mes y suele ser un domingo hay en una disco de Madrid una famosa fiesta privada llamada 'Tanga party', ya puedes imaginar como va la gente vestida ahi


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Ni yo tampoco, pues parece que en esa fiesta suele ir un 80 % de gente homo y 20 % hetero, entonces mi amiga fue a esa fiesta porque su amigo es gay y le gusto el ambiente y eso, sino ni se entera


----------



## AliBey (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues aqui en Madrid todavia el finde dura, mañana lunes es festivo y un día mas. Bien de momento con buen tiempo ya. Que recuerdos con esa canción duro de pelar, que recuerdos !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jajajajaja que bueno pues justo anoche con una amiga que sali de fiesta me entere que una vez al mes y suele ser un domingo hay en una disco de Madrid una famosa fiesta privada llamada 'Tanga party', ya puedes imaginar como va la gente vestida ahi



¿Están redescubriendo el concepto de puticlub o me he perdido algo?


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> ¿Están redescubriendo el concepto de puticlub o me he perdido algo?



Y dale, que no es nada de eso, suelo yo distinguir esos sitios, porque se liga mas facil ahi


----------



## AliBey (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y dale, que no es nada de eso, suelo yo distinguir esos sitios, porque se liga mas facil ahi



Pero no más barato


----------



## xilebo (1 May 2022)

Pues si, seria un buen resumen  

yo la verdad que en el tiempo que llevo en madrid, asi cuando mejor me lo he pasado y el ambiente eso, pues la semana del orgullo gay, final de junio suele ser. Viene gente de toda españa y fuera, musica en la calle,...y se junta gente homo, hetero,...de todo y buen rollito


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

HOLA que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (1 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues si, seria un buen resumen
> 
> yo la verdad que en el tiempo que llevo en madrid, asi cuando mejor me lo he pasado y el ambiente eso, pues la semana del orgullo gay, final de junio suele ser. Viene gente de toda españa y fuera, musica en la calle,...y se junta gente homo, hetero,...de todo y buen rollito



avisa pal el siguiente


----------



## atasco (2 May 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui?


----------



## atasco (2 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Este juego te molará más:



una vez me tome una pastilla de extasis de donald trump y acabe con el labio superior reventado


----------



## atasco (2 May 2022)

yo tambien estoy con musica de wena


lo de la pastilla de extasis fue q tenia una cita con una chica y me tome la pastilla de extasis y una 3 yonkilatas, y ese fue la ultima vez que la vi, y ahora despues de la pandemia ella a contactado conmigo, que hago la digo de quedar sin ir borracho ni empastillado?


----------



## atasco (2 May 2022)

no se si eres pija o choni


----------



## atasco (2 May 2022)

decir eso no te da grima


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (2 May 2022)

Joder, eso sí que sería digno de verse.
A ese tipo de fiesta sí que quiero que se me invite


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (2 May 2022)

Pues tranquilo, demasiado tranquilo de hecho. 
No ha habido nada interesante a pesar de que mañana también es fiesta donde vivo por lo que enlazo puente de 4 días (yo los viernes los tengo de fiesta desde hace unos meses hasta el próximo curso).

Pero entre que los míos se iban a sus pueblos y que otros ya curran los findes pues no ha habido planes, aún así no me he aburrido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

Qué día más estresante, ya estoy en casa


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (2 May 2022)

Ojalá.
Como en este cuatri hay una asignatura menos pues los viernes no hay clase y tenemos findes de 3 días hasta que acabe. La auténtica salud.


----------



## atasco (2 May 2022)

no me acuerdo perro molaba


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

Los 2000 pegaron muy fuerte con la animación japonesa, si a principios de los 90 en europa arrasaban los caballeros, dragón ball y oliver, los 2000 fueron los Narutos, Bleach, hamtaro, death note y otros.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los 2000 pegaron muy fuerte con la animación japonesa, si a principios de los 90 en europa arrasaban los caballeros, dragón ball y oliver, los 2000 fueron los Narutos, Bleach, hamtaro, death note y otros.











Los animes más influyentes de la historia - MeriStation


La animación japonesa ha logrado tener un enorme impacto a nivel internacional, esta es una lista de las mejores series de anime de la historia.




as.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Los animes más influyentes de la historia - MeriStation
> 
> 
> La animación japonesa ha logrado tener un enorme impacto a nivel internacional, esta es una lista de las mejores series de anime de la historia.
> ...




Meriststion y sus publirreportajes, no dan ni una.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

Lo desconozco, pero todo es publicidad pagada.


----------



## escalador (2 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Qué día más estresante, ya estoy en casa



Cas echo Obi?


----------



## AliBey (2 May 2022)

¿Qué vais a hacer para celebrar el fin del Ramadan?
Eid Mubarak a todos


----------



## AliBey (2 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (2 May 2022)

Lunes 2 de mayo + III Lunes de Pascua + Evangelio de nuestro Señor Jesucristo según san Juan 6, 22-29

Después de que Jesús alimentó a unos cinco mil hombres, sus discípulos lo vieron caminando sobre el agua. Al día siguiente, la multitud que se había quedado en la otra orilla vio que Jesús no había subido con sus discípulos en la única barca que había allí, sino que ellos habían partido solos.
Mientras tanto, unas barcas de Tiberíades atracaron cerca del lugar donde habían comido el pan, después que el Señor pronunció la acción de gracias. Cuando la multitud se dio cuenta de que Jesús y sus discípulos no estaban allí, subieron a las barcas y fueron a Cafarnaún en busca de Jesús. Al encontrarlo en la otra orilla, le preguntaron: «Maestro, ¿cuándo llegaste?».
Jesús les respondió: «Les aseguro que ustedes me buscan, no porque vieron signos, sino porque han comido pan hasta saciarse. Trabajen, no por el alimento perecedero, sino por el que permanece hasta la Vida eterna, el que les dará el Hijo del hombre; porque es él a quien Dios, el Padre, marcó con su sello».
Ellos le preguntaron: «¿Qué debemos hacer para realizar las obras de Dios?».
Jesús les respondió: «La obra de Dios es que ustedes crean en aquel que él ha enviado».

Palabra del Señor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!

Este hilo debe volver a su cauce, se nos a ido de las manos...


----------



## Tubiegah (2 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Celebrar en canaletas la aplastante goleada del farsa ante el majórica



acabo de buscarlo y quedaron 2-1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Celebrar en canaletas la aplastante goleada del farsa ante el majórica




Pues aquí todavía hay gente, es un no parar!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!!
> 
> Este hilo debe volver a su cauce, se nos a ido de las manos...



Se nos fue ya hace tiempo  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

Buenas tardes!!!
Día de descanso, ROCIADAS por doquier!!!!


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!!
> Día de descanso, ROCIADAS por doquier!!!!



Buenas tardes !

Rociadas no se, pero una buena tormenta electrica y granizada ha caido en madrid hoy


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 May 2022)




----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No hago más que soñar por las noches con ríos de sangre, cadáveres carbonizados, jásters decapitados, Barcelona bombardeada...
> 
> Creo que son sueños premonitorios.



Que sueños mas bonitos tienes epsilon


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Madre mia que paco, dificil de superar eso


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas tardes !
> 
> Rociadas no se, pero una buena tormenta electrica y granizada ha caido en madrid hoy




En Madrid dices???
Aquí en tarrasa no ha llovido la verdad


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 May 2022)

En este vídeo descubrimos la alianza de @Pajarotto y @Epsilon69 en la trama tarradellas, al menos pudimos recuperar a @Epsilon69 y ya no hace vídeos con @Pajarotto


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En Madrid dices???
> Aquí en tarrasa no ha llovido la verdad



Si, pero seguro que no ha sido festivo hoy en cataluña como si en Madrid


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Tienes adicciones muy dulces, a mi tmb me pasa, es mi perdicion


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Anda el homer jajajajja


----------



## xilebo (2 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045422



Obiwan en su casa todas las noches jajajajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045422



En ocasiones eres encantador...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

Dicho y echo, lo cambio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045460




El lince ibérico!!! Un arma mortal joder!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la Tarrasa de tu casa será.




Estaréis contentos, gracias a Franco jugáis el miercoles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Iba a buscar "jásters decapitados", pero me ha parecido muy fuerte para el hilo.




Que no se te pueda citar hace que te salves de muchas....


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estaréis contentos, gracias a Franco jugáis el miercoles.



La envidia es muy mala  



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Iba a buscar "jásters decapitados", pero me ha parecido muy fuerte para el hilo.



Jajajajaja siii mejor pa otro dia si eso...


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En la Tarrasa de tu casa será.



El vive en el monte a las afueras de Tarrasa


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045553
> Ver archivo adjunto 1045554



La pizza tiene buena pinta


----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1045553



Jajja, echo MUCHISIMO de menos esos tiempos de forocoches hasta 2010-2011... tiempos que ya no volverán


----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (3 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!



Buenos dias !

Que madrugador hoy


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 May 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



En las últimas fotos que se han visto de la princesa, el parecido con la figura de cera cada día es mayor


----------



## AliBey (3 May 2022)

¡Qué rápido pasa el tiempo, joder!
Esta joyita fue publicada hace hace más de 12 años…
P.d. Es uno de los pocos raperos españoles que no es un rojo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

Empezamos con un video denigrante canino:


----------



## Barracuda (3 May 2022)

Gracias no sabia donde poner este vidrio...


----------



## Barracuda (3 May 2022)

Ya sabemos donde fué Dodoria.


----------



## Edge2 (3 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Que es esto tronco


----------



## Edge2 (3 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es esto tronco



LA negra me pone malo, desde hace muchos años. Nunca puede saber quien era...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 May 2022)

Ya que estáis con el Justin Timberlake Yastin Timberlain , por lo visto sale aquí en 1:10...rociadas, rociadas por doquier...


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya que estáis con el Justin Timberlake, por lo visto sale aquí en 1:10...rociadas, rociadas por doquier...



Estais tardando en poner este video del timberlake


----------



## xilebo (3 May 2022)

Jajajaja muy buena la imagen de instagram


----------



## Libertyforall (4 May 2022)

La mítica escena de Moisés en *Los diez mandamientos*, abriendo las aguas. Es, aplastantemente, la mejor de toda la película y muy avanzada a su tiempo en cuanto a efectos especiales.

Como curiosidad, creo recordar que el director, Cecil B de Miller estuvo implicado directamente en la caza de brujas dentro de la industria.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 May 2022)

Además, a Cecil ya lo caracterizaron en *El Crepúsculo de los Dioses (1950*), una que puede ser, y sin ningún género de duda, la mejor película de la historia.

@Lemmy es Dios


----------



## Libertyforall (4 May 2022)

La estética de *Chinatown (1974)* es inmejorable.



Y un final memorable. Supongo que a @Obiwanchernobil también le parecerá uno de los mejores de la historia del cine.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 May 2022)

En cambio, *La reina de África, también de John Houston *como la anterior, no me dijo. Pero si a alguien le pareció buenísima, que nos de sus razones.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 May 2022)

El final de *Casablanca*. Ya sé que lo han puesto en un montón de reportajes sobre cine, pero opinad.


----------



## AliBey (4 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Además, a Cecil ya lo caracterizaron en *El Crepúsculo de los Dioses (1950*), una que puede ser, y sin ningún género de duda, la mejor película de la historia.
> 
> @Lemmy es Dios



Menuda joyita.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Obiwan se ha quedao dormido o ha palmao


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 May 2022)

Hay algo más demigrante que los maratones de series de Netflix?


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Hay algo más demigrante que los maratones de series de Netflix?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047040



No me creo que no hayas hecho una maraton de alguna serie, da igual si netflix, hbo o amazon, o algun documental ? encima dificil que no te guste ninguna al ver tanta variedad hoy en dia y del tipo que sea....a no ser que odies todas las series


----------



## AliBey (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No me creo que no hayas hecho una maraton de alguna serie, da igual si netflix, hbo o amazon, o algun documental ? encima dificil que no te guste ninguna al ver tanta variedad hoy en dia y del tipo que sea....a no ser que odies todas las series



El último me lo marqué ayer viendo la nueva temporada de Top Boys. Te das cuenta que es ficción solamente cuando ves que el negro es más listo que el blanco y el moro, por el resto, está muy bien el guión.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No me creo que no hayas hecho una maraton de alguna serie, da igual si netflix, hbo o amazon, o algun documental ? encima dificil que no te guste ninguna al ver tanta variedad hoy en dia y del tipo que sea....a no ser que odies todas las series



Al tercer capitulo seguido de algo, ya tengo ganas de parar
Y como sea en la tdt que encima los suelen dar desordenados y de temporadas diferentes, es que ya a mitad del segundo cambio de canal o apago la tele


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> La estética de *Chinatown (1974)* es inmejorable.
> 
> 
> 
> Y un final memorable. Supongo que a @Obiwanchernobil también le parecerá uno de los mejores de la historia del cine.




Buen gusto, todo lo que has puesto son auténticas maravillas.

Seguro que ya la as visto, pero hablando de Moisés te recomiendo exodus de Scott, que le llovieron muchos palos y a mi francamente me Parece muy interesante. 

La escena de Moisés es un alarde, aunque más allá de la pantalla proyectada y la rotoscopia el trabajo titánico por entonces estaba en la fotografía, están muy bien medidos todos los planos para encajar el resto de elementos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No me creo que no hayas hecho una maraton de alguna serie, da igual si netflix, hbo o amazon, o algun documental ? encima dificil que no te guste ninguna al ver tanta variedad hoy en dia y del tipo que sea....a no ser que odies todas las series



Todas las actuales son malísimas.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 May 2022)

Caballero luna nostamal. Podía haber sido un desastre pero al menos entretiene. En mi top1 de series actuales. Más que nada porque este año no he visto nada, cero, ninguna serie a excepción de esta 

Prefiero ver películas de los 90 para atrás. Con especial predilección por el cine negro clásico. La última, El callejón de las almas perdidas. Bastante mejor la antigua que la que han hecho ahora. Pero buenas ambas.


----------



## xilebo (4 May 2022)

Obwian, que opinas de la nueva foto de la jenni ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 May 2022)

Esas tetas dan un poco de grima

Se te quita la fuerza de golpe


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

Me quedo con los valores estoicos. Esos valores son el nexo entre la cultura grecorromana y la Cristiana.


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Me quedo con los valores estoicos. Esos valores son el nexo entre la cultura grecorromana y la Cristiana.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!!
ROCIADAS real Madrid, ha sido una buena noche


----------



## escalador (5 May 2022)

Y a mi nena, me encantaba ese pop veraniego bailongo de estribillos pegadizos... Lo único malo es que no tenían ni puta idea de cómo era la letra xD


----------



## escalador (5 May 2022)

Estos días está haciendo tanto calor que me dan intensas cefaleas.

Cuando os pase lo mismo os recomiendo el siguiente escalaconsejo: zumo de uva roja fría. Relaja el hígado y enfría la cabeza. Mano de santo.


----------



## escalador (5 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (5 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No me creo que no hayas hecho una maraton de alguna serie, da igual si netflix, hbo o amazon, o algun documental ? encima dificil que no te guste ninguna al ver tanta variedad hoy en dia y del tipo que sea....a no ser que odies todas las series



Pues yo la última maratón de serie que hice fue la de Sexo en NY en segundo de carrera de tanto que me amariconó el sistema educativo. Ahora lo recuerdo con vergüenza y estupor.


----------



## escalador (5 May 2022)

Es que no hay mayor detector de estupidez y retraso mental en una mujer que tener estudios o un trabajo. Qué te voy a contar que tú no sepas ya...


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

@Sick Sad World juanpa, vente conmigo al Compton (Los Ángeles) de Jackie Brown (1997). Tiene mucha clase.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

He seguido escuchando Gangsta Rap (sí, es una incoherencia, pero ya este año no presento candidatura a premio), y mientras Ice Cube, NWA y MC Eiht suenan con empaque:



Esta canción de Kausion, aunque me gusta, suena como a una caricatura de todo el género. Parece que se ríe de ellos.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

@escalador no quiero defraudarte, pero Liberty no podía ser tan perfecto.

Rakim tenía un flow que te cagas. El mejor Lyricista del hir hoh. Sus versos son como puños.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

*New Jack City* es una peli con una estética tan decadente, baja estofa, chillona, y un montón de adjetivos más, así como con una dosis exagerada de Shitty Joeismo y un aire de peli B, que se convierte en buena solo por eso.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

Buah, y para empaque la que tiene la intro de *Scarface (1981)*. A Brian de Palma le aconsejaron pero bien con esta pieza:


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @escalador no quiero defraudarte, pero Liberty no podía ser tan perfecto.
> 
> Rakim tenía un flow que te cagas. El mejor Lyricista del hir hoh. Son como puchos sus versos.



Mira, te voy a poner la evolución de ese rap:

*“Ekipa regelt es mit Glocks, nicht mit Karate*
_*Komm' mit 'ner Armee, was geht, *_*la puta madre?”*


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Mira, te voy a poner la evolución de ese rap:
> 
> *“Ekipa regelt es mit Glocks, nicht mit Karate*
> _*Komm' mit 'ner Armee, was geht, *_*la puta madre?”*



Estos tienen talento, tío.

Por cierto, sigo buscando por ahí una canción de rap español que se llama algo así como "Canillejas no se qué". Canillejas o algún barrio de esos chungos.


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

La verdad que este austríaco de origen italiano tiene auténticos himnos urbanos:


Suelo escucharlo muchas veces yendo al trabajo a 260km/h por la autobahn.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> La verdad que este austríaco de origen italiano tiene auténticos himnos urbanos:
> 
> 
> Suelo escucharlo muchas veces yendo al trabajo a 260km/h por la autobahn.



Esto era la sensación en el 2005:


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

Buscando a mi Nicole Kidman.



**PD: Empecé a ver Cold Mountain pero no la llegué a terminar.


----------



## AliBey (5 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esto era la sensación en el 2005:



Qué nostalgia me has traído, cabron.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

N.O.R.E. también sonaba demasiado pasado de rosca:


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

Y con Capone (CNN, Capone N Noreaga), parecía todo muy de decorado y de actores. Claro que hubo quien se los tomó en serio y termino muy mal.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 May 2022)

*Johnny Mnemonic (1995)* no me gustó, aunque es cierto que tenía un aire decadente muy molón y salía Ice-T.

En cualquier caso, esta escena está muy bien hecha y, según ves la peli, ya te das cuenta de que es, arrolladoramente, la mejor de toda la cinta:


----------



## xilebo (5 May 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Obiwan ya ni aparece por las manañas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Obiwan ya ni aparece por las manañas




Buenas noches gañanes, hoy a sido un día de festejos y ROCIADAS, ayer nos entevio el.pelo.olr el hilo del madrid


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Johnny Mnemonic (1995)* no me gustó, aunque es cierto que tenía un aire decadente muy molón y salía Ice-T.
> 
> En cualquier caso, esta escena está muy bien hecha y, según ves la peli, ya te das cuenta de que es, arrolladoramente, la mejor de toda la cinta:




Joder está era la del delfín aquel no?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Compañeros reformistas, las tan necesarias reformas se realizarán el lunes, se tenían que realizar esta semana pero hemos tenido problemas técnicos y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Quiero que sepáis que he decidido mudarme a Madrid, quiero saber cómo es la vida en la gran capital y de paso comprarme un teléfono que la pantalla táctil no falle y parezca que soy susnormal escribiendo


----------



## Luftwuaje (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quiero que sepáis que he decidido mudarme a Madrid, quiero saber cómo es la vida en la gran capital y de paso comprarme un teléfono que la pantalla táctil no falle y parezca que soy subnormal escribiendo



Lo primero factible, lo segundo si pasas de cierta edad es misión imposible.
Suerte.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Luftwuaje dijo:


> Lo primero factible, lo segundo si pasas de cierta edad es misión imposible.
> Suerte.




Lo de la pantalla Nueva o susnormal?


----------



## escalador (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> @escalador no quiero defraudarte, pero Liberty no podía ser tan perfecto.
> 
> Rakim tenía un flow que te cagas. El mejor Lyricista del hir hoh. Sus versos son como puños.



¿Me puedes definir el término ‘flow’? Para saber de qué hablas.

¿La melodía donde está?

La letra ni idea, soy ESPAÑOL y no necesito aprender lenguajes inferiores que producen cultura inferior.


----------



## escalador (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Esto era la sensación en el 2005:



2005 lo recuerdo por dos temitas:


----------



## escalador (6 May 2022)

EL HORROR

Y además se hubiera acabado arrejuntando con algo así:







Menos mal que te mudas @Obiwanchernobil . Te ha visto la Virgen.


----------



## escalador (6 May 2022)

¿Seguimos con las demigrancias?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, comienza el fin de semana!.


----------



## AliBey (6 May 2022)

Si eres capaz de superar esto, me retiro de internet:


----------



## xilebo (6 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quiero que sepáis que he decidido mudarme a Madrid, quiero saber cómo es la vida en la gran capital y de paso comprarme un teléfono que la pantalla táctil no falle y parezca que soy susnormal escribiendo



Wowwww noticion!! yo te enseñare en Madrid los mejores sitios para rociar....digo que me lio, los mejores monumentos de la ciudad  

Cuando vienes?


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Valdano dejando claro que para el Madrid no hay título o copa suficiente.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

El portero del Manchester City es "el de los tatuajes", no?

Como para no reconocerle.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Quiero aprender a hacer lo que hace este reconocido instructor de Krav Magá. Dice que te puedes quitar una pistola de tu camino.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 May 2022)

Pues Ronaldo no ha sido ese revulsivo que necesitaba el United. 3-1 que perdieron frente al Arsenal hace unos días.


----------



## AliBey (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Quiero aprender a hacer lo que hace este reconocido instructor de Krav Magá. Dice que te puedes quitar una pistola de tu camino.



Ese vídeo debería llamarse “Como recibir un tiro gratuitamente”.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Wowwww noticion!! yo te enseñare en Madrid los mejores sitios para rociar....digo que me lio, los mejores monumentos de la ciudad
> 
> Cuando vienes?



Cuidao que te lleva al hostal conchita.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


> ¿Seguimos con las demigrancias?


----------



## AliBey (6 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Quiero aprender a hacer lo que hace este reconocido instructor de Krav Magá. Dice que te puedes quitar una pistola de tu camino.



Intenta practicar esta técnica, es la más automatizable.

Pero ante un hierro, mejor *no te la juegues*.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Obwian, que opinas de la nueva foto de la jenni ?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047398



Y el Jáster ha pasado de la foto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y el Jáster ha pasado de la foto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1050083




Buenas noches gañanes!


Joder con Godzilla, madre mía, la gran diosa de las ROCIADAS....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster está para el arrastre el probe.
> 
> Rociadas por aquí, rociadas por allá, pero yo creo que ya ni se le levanta.
> 
> ...



Estoy preparando las reformas que se llevarán a cabo el lunes


----------



## Suprimo (7 May 2022)

Ausensio: 12 goles y opta a ganar la Champions 







Messi: 9 goles







Esto sí que es demigrante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Que densa estás últimamente....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Ausensio: 12 goles y opta a ganar la Champions
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo de Messi ya no se aguanta, va a resultar que lo que pasaba en el Barcelona es que sus compañeros tapaban sus carencias.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

A mi también me la puso morcillona una cajera del Lidl. La vi entrar de espaldas con cuerpazo -cuerpo trabajado pero con buenas curvas- y de cara más fea que pegar a un padre(antes de ponerse el bozal).

En algunas ocasiones, ser follabozales tiene ventaja.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

La combinación que ha sostenido los matrimonios en España durante siglos:
Matrimonio + visitas a las damas de compañía


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Pues vamos arrancando hoy muy pronto, buenos días gañanes!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eso digo de la mía cuando llevo semanas sin mojar.



Que pasa contigo


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

Jajajajaja que puntazo, yo pensaba que habia alguien al lado  

Buenos dias !


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> A mi también me la puso morcillona una cajera del Lidl. La vi entrar de espaldas con cuerpazo -cuerpo trabajado pero con buenas curvas- y de cara más fea que pegar a un padre(antes de ponerse el bozal).
> 
> En algunas ocasiones, ser follabozales tiene ventaja.



Yo en el trabajo estoy horrorizado. Se han quitado los bozales y les ves a todos la piñata. Un horror.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué coño haces un Sábado levantado a las 6 de la mañana?




Trabajar


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué coño haces un Sábado levantado a las 6 de la mañana?



madrugar y forear


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> madrugar y forear



Madrugar es levantarse a las 04:00. No a las 14:00 como usted.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui



Se acaban las vacaciones y hoy me ha llegado paquete de DHL con buena Haze para afrontar el trabajo. ¿qué plan tienes tú?


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Madrugar es levantarse a las 04:00. No a las 14:00 como usted.



equivocado esta usted, para ser un nini me he levantado alas 11:30 y me acoste a las 5 de la mañana


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Se acaban las vacaciones y hoy me ha llegado paquete de DHL con buena Haze para afrontar el trabajo. ¿qué plan tienes tú?



curras fumao¿


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> equivocado esta usted, para ser un nini me he levantado alas 11:30 y me acoste a las 5 de la mañana



La España que madruga


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais por aqui



Hola atasco ! bien por aqui, esta tarde me voy a la playa. Parece ya verano en Malaga

que tal estas?


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Qué coño haces un Sábado levantado a las 6 de la mañana?



Madre mia, a esa hora estoy regresando yo de fiesta a casa un sabado. Pero se trabaja ?


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> curras fumao¿



Si, aunque sólo cuando voy a la oficina.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco ! bien por aqui, esta tarde me voy a la playa. Parece ya verano en Malaga
> 
> que tal estas?



Vive usted en el paraíso. ¡Muérase!

Saludos desde Mordor!


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> La España que madruga



pa ser sabado no esta mal, hay que animar mas al foro en las madrugadas


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco ! bien por aqui, esta tarde me voy a la playa. Parece ya verano en Malaga
> 
> que tal estas?



aqui en madrid esta soleado calido pero seguro que nos viene algo una ola de calor o de frio y ya veranito vainilla camommila coco

y yo con una pella de 160 por el coco. no me van a dar una paliza pero igual me hacen un vacio no lo se pero soy subnormal



estoy mal no fui al psiquiatra ni a la psicologa asi que no se cuando me ingresan por agravamiento de enfermedad


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Si, aunque sólo cuando voy a la oficina.



asi va el pais, funcis fumaos tecleando a slow motion asi va de lento todo, putos fuma porros dais asco, ahi con el polen el jervasio ese pa entrar en otra realidad, en recomendacion me dice que eres gilipollas nada mas seremos de la misma quinta pero falta de ejemplo eres


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco ! bien por aqui, esta tarde me voy a la playa. Parece ya verano en Malaga
> 
> que tal estas?



yo creo que estoy jodio de verdada aunque mis amigos me dicen todo lo contrario a lo que me diccen los psiquiatras y psicologos, no es mi culpa averme leido el de dsm-v con 16 años me auto diagnostico mejor que un psiquiatra que se a chupado 7 años de carrera, la psicologa se queda loca cuando le dije eso y la dije tu estudiaste psicologia, pero fuiste por la rama psicognitiva y me dijo si, y yo si es que ...


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> asi va el pais, funcis fumaos tecleando a slow motion asi va de lento todo, putos fuma porros dais asco, ahi con el polen el jervasio ese pa entrar en otra realidad, en recomendacion me dice que eres gilipollas nada mas seremos de la misma quinta pero falta de ejemplo eres



La mayor parte del tiempo que he trabajado para el Estado(Francia), me han exprimido como un limón.
Así que tranqui, que trabajo en el sector privado y fuera de España. Picateclas para su gusto y disfrute. 

Pon porros en tu vida, verás una importante mejoría my friend.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco ! bien por aqui, esta tarde me voy a la playa. Parece ya verano en Malaga
> 
> que tal estas?



Empieza a hacer un calor espantoso ya en todos lados.


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Empieza a hacer un calor espantoso ya en todos lados.



con el cambio climatico va esttar fresco este verano


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

atasco dijo:


> con el cambio climatico va esttar fresco este verano



Total, pues la teoria es esa: hemos tenido el invierno mas calido de los ultimos 30 años, luego primavera empezo con lluvia y frio, luego ahora calor extremo de nuevo y en verano que? julio y agosto son los meses mas calidos, nos toca nevada ?


----------



## Tubiegah (7 May 2022)

Ojalá un verano con 10 grados de máxima. Así el lumpen se queda en sus putas casas y no salen a la calle a dar por culo hasta las tantas.
Sí viejo, Sí amargado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Aquí en Catalunya hace buen clima, no hay nada como sentarse en una terraza y beberse un refrescante cacaolat con hielo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Aquí en Catalunya ya sabes que somos muy trabajadores.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí en Catalunya hace buen clima, no hay nada como sentarse en una terraza y beberse un refrescante cacaolat con hielo.



El problema de Cataluña son los nuevos catalanes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí en Catalunya hace buen clima, no hay nada como sentarse en una terraza y beberse un refrescante cacaolat con hielo.



En Barna te clavan allí donde vayas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> El problema de Cataluña son los nuevos catalanes.



Y los viejos.


----------



## atasco (7 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total, pues la teoria es esa: hemos tenido el invierno mas calido de los ultimos 30 años, luego primavera empezo con lluvia y frio, luego ahora calor extremo de nuevo y en verano que? julio y agosto son los meses mas calidos, nos toca nevada ?



una linea nevada grossa y aspirosa, en los meses mas calidos no seran tan calidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

No me esperaba esto de vosotros...insultado a mi pueblo y al de filetes @filets y otros tantos foreros de bien como @artemis @Edge2 y otros tantos catalanes ilustres que tenemos en este foro.

Fuera los anticatalanes de este foro!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sonen molt bé.
> 
> És bonica aquesta música.




Joder qué bien hablas portugués @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Obi, necesito 231 centímetros cúbicos de tu semen.
> 
> Es para un trabajo de Naturales.



Joder que asco cabron


----------



## Edge2 (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ******COMIENZAN LOS SABADETES JASTERIANOS EN BARBUJA*****
> 
> *



Falta la que estaba buena....


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Te-ma-zo!!!


----------



## Edge2 (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya está aquí...



Me referia a la tercera del grupo, Siobhan Fahey.


----------



## Tubiegah (7 May 2022)

vamos a ponerle al jáster una rola de su vidriojuejo faborito, el Forsa5


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya está aquí...



Me gusta la Kylie de sus inicios:



Y por contra, me gusta más el rick Astley post-éxito:


----------



## Tubiegah (7 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (7 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (7 May 2022)

dos grupasos para nuestro disfrute de fracasábado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (7 May 2022)

Qué tiempos aquellos donde uno era joven y solo pensaba en tonterías y no había que trabajar.


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

Fracasabado:
*Então senta, Concentra
Então senta, Concentra
A danada concentra e arrebenta

*


----------



## AliBey (7 May 2022)

@Sick Sad World he pensado en ti al ver este videoclip


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Qué tiempos aquellos donde uno era joven y solo pensaba en tonterías y no había que trabajar.



Ya te digo, que se lo digan a Obiwan madrugando un sabado a las 6 para trabajar


----------



## Libertyforall (7 May 2022)

*Compraste acciones de Nueva Rumasa?

Casi te quedas en la calle por meterte indirectamente en el proyecto de Jesús Gil?*

Te jodes, puesto que todos esos trucos se basan en hacer pensar a la víctima que es más lista que nadie y que le están dando duros por pesetas.

Comienzan Las Noches de Burbuja.

@Peter Sellers @Furymundo @moromierda @Manteka @iat16528 @juantxxxo @AZOTEDELANGOSTASYREMEROS @Patatas bravas @Hombre Blanco Hetero @Epsilon69 @Obiwanchernobil @Hielo/Fuego @THE KING OF SWING @El Juani @Sick Sad World @el mensa @AliBey @TengomasreservasqueFalete @Viva Bankia manque pierda @Comunista con Iphone @AngloSionista @John Connor @Johnny Mnemonic @Alma Khadija


----------



## Libertyforall (7 May 2022)

Puede que quien lea conversaciones que mantengo en el foro con @Furymundo no se entere de nada de lo que decimos, pero es que hablamos un lenguaje que solo nosotros comprendemos.


----------



## moromierda (7 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Compraste acciones de Nueva Rumasa?
> Casi te quedas en la calle por meterte indirectamente en el proyecto de Jesús Gil?



Yo no, amego. Piro a mea femele cumpró *matildes*:


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (7 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Casi te quedas en la calle por meterte indirectamente en el proyecto de Jesús Gil?*



Es mejor que invertir en el Forum Filatélico


----------



## Libertyforall (7 May 2022)

Hombre Blanco Hetero dijo:


> Es mejor que invertir en el Forum Filatélico



Realmente no dejan de ser mil formas, con distintos verdugos y distintos nombres, para pillar incautos a los que robar o a los que dar un poco para poder quitarles posteriormente el triple.

Solamente gañanazos cobardes son capaces de aspirar a no dar palo al agua y vivir de bitcoños toda su vida.

Lo dicho: se creen que controlan el mercado y ellos nunca pasan nada por alto.


----------



## Peter Sellers (7 May 2022)

Desde luego tanto Jesús Gil como Ruíz Mateos eran unos artistas engañando a la sociedad, cuanto mas lejos de ellos mejor.


----------



## el mensa (7 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Compraste acciones de Nueva Rumasa?
> 
> Casi te quedas en la calle por meterte indirectamente en el proyecto de Jesús Gil?*
> 
> ...



Así de lejos se parece a algunos matrimonios.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 May 2022)

Peter Sellers dijo:


> Desde luego tanto Jesús Gil como Ruíz Mateos eran unos artistas engañando a la sociedad, cuanto mas lejos de ellos mejor.



Es vergonzoso como se les ha dado cierto aura y se les ha asociado a un malentendido romanticismo.

En los 80 todos querían ser Tony Montana o Gordon Gecko.

Al final va a ser verdad lo que dijo @Schenker de que "en aquella época, había una economía virgen y bien que se la follaron". 

Ya sabéis: Jesús Gil, la PSOE, etc.

-------

HILAZO:






Cómo la sociedad española de los 80 y 90 veneró a los Gordon Gecko


Pues es eso. Mucha gente veneró a figuras de dudosa reputación como Jordan Belfort, Mario Conde, Jesús Gil y Gil... ¿Tanto daño hizo Wall Street (película)?




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 May 2022)

Vamos!!!!!¡!
Viva la republica catalana!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (7 May 2022)

Estais todos invitaos a marbeilla


----------



## Manteka (8 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Compraste acciones de Nueva Rumasa?
> 
> Casi te quedas en la calle por meterte indirectamente en el proyecto de Jesús Gil?*



Rumasa, Forum Filatélico, el ladrillo, el 15M, las baq.nas del koby... la estafa de cada momento


----------



## Furymundo (8 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Puede que quien lea conversaciones que mantengo en el foro con @Furymundo no se entere de nada de lo que decimos, pero es que hablamos un lenguaje que solo nosotros comprendemos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Quiero clonarte.




Joder que es domingo que haces tan pronto foreando


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que es domingo que haces tan pronto foreando



Se ha caido de la cama  

Buenos dias !


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú ni siquiera te has acostado aún.



Jojojo  yo no queria salir, me llamaron y me liaron ya....


----------



## AliBey (8 May 2022)

Mañana me toca trabajar y solo hay una cosa que me apetece menos:
Garbanzada y Sauna


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Claro, claro... eres de liada fácil.
> 
> ¿Lo pasaste bien?
> ¿Ligaste?



Si

No


----------



## xilebo (8 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eres un hombre íntegro y todos sabemos que jamás pondrías los cuernos a Obi.



Por supuesto, siempre he sido un hombre muy fiel


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, por fin mañana aplicaremos las reformas necesarias en este hilo.
Mientras aprovechad la última noche de libertad!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, por fin mañana aplicaremos las reformas necesarias en este hilo.
> Mientras aprovechad la última noche de libertad!!!!!



O sea, que todo va a seguir igual  

Buenos dias !


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esto sí que es una rociada de campeonato:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1052364



Jajajaja y no las del hostal conchita


----------



## Libertyforall (9 May 2022)

Iba a hacer entradilla con sus respectivas citaciones, pero entiendo que canse que siempre las haga yo últimamente.


Que la haga quien quiera, si es que se va a hacer. Lo que viene es un tocho sobre literatura.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Iba a hacer entradilla con sus respectivas citaciones, pero entiendo que canse que siempre las haga yo últimamente.
> 
> 
> Que la haga quien quiera, si es que se va a hacer. Lo que viene es un tocho sobre literatura.




Será la entradilla de la nueva era....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster debe tener los huevos arrugados y secos como un erial. La senectud no perdona. Por eso quiero clonarle, porque muy a nuestro pesar pronto nos faltará.




Mantenerse en el éxito siempre es complicado, entra en juego la autorregulación, eso es participar menos para que cada participación se más celebrada.

No es difícil llegar, lo difícil es mantenerse.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 May 2022)

He terminado El Sol desnudo, de Isaac Asimov. No he sido nunca gran lector de la *Ciencia ficción,* pero me dije: "vamos a intentarlo. Quizá este me emocione".

Y es que, aún habiendo leído poco, veo una cantidad de cosas insalvables en una parte sustancial del género (que no en todo) que creo necesario mencionar:

1. No te evocan lo que te evocaban cuando eras pequeño. Lo mismo pasa con los superhéroes. Lees por nostalgia.

2. Presentan una trama policiaca previsible. Eso ya lo ha escrito cualquier inglés, lo único que aquí tienes que poner de prota a algún moreno alto que se parezca a Keanu Reeves (no me extraña que le hayan llamado tanto para este género).

3. Estilo literario no ya anti-artistico, sino extremadamente sobrio. Se les notan las costuras por todos los lados. Rara es la obra del género que esté bien escrita.

4. Han quedado totalmente desfasados. En los 50 serían lo que fueran. En cambio, poco de lo que plantean se ha cumplido. Tienen más de ficción que de ciencia.

5. Derivada de la anterior: tratan de establecer paralelismos entre un mundo inventado y la vida real, especialmente en temas sociales y de geopolítica. El quid de la cuestión es que no suelen tratar los temas en profundidad, y en algunos hasta la parte ensayística es testimonial.

6. Es cultura eminentemente americana. Como la Superbowl, su folclore o cualquier otra manifestación propia de ese pueblo.


*Es probable que me deje algunas cosas en el tintero. También creo que habrá gente que discrepe y más en un hilo tan cinéfilo. En cualquier caso, mostrad vuestra visión.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> He terminado El Sol desnudo, de Isaac Asimov. No he sido nunca gran lector de la *Ciencia ficción,* pero me dije: "vamos a intentarlo. Quizá este me emocione".
> 
> Y es que, aún habiendo leído poco, veo una cantidad de cosas insalvables en una parte sustancial del género (que no en todo) que creo necesario mencionar:
> 
> ...




Pero usted no tenía que realizar una entradilla para inaugurar la segunda era del hilo de los nocturnos.?


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Iba a hacer entradilla con sus respectivas citaciones, pero entiendo que canse que siempre las haga yo últimamente.
> 
> 
> Que la haga quien quiera, si es que se va a hacer. Lo que viene es un tocho sobre literatura.



Para nada aburres Liberty, se agradece que las haga


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Comienza la segunda era del hilo de burbuja....

Arrancamos con la entradilla:

En ocasiones te imaginas a Ada Colau vestida de wonderwoman?

Crees que Pablo Iglesias es Batman?.

Pues lo siento pero no podemos ayudarte, para todo lo demás comienzan las noches en burbuja...

Esta semana tendremos el honor de entrevistar en exclusiva a @ravenare gracias a la magia de este hilo, hacemos posible las cosas imposibles....


La temática de esta noche es "cosas que conorastes en el rastro de tu Ciudad", 
Hablamos de gangas o basura o puede que cosas peculiares.

Invocamos:


@Epsilon69 @Libertyforall @melf @SNB Superstar @El Juani @Ancient Warrior @Sick Sad World @xilebo @Abrojo @Alia del Cuchillo @Edge2
@Abrojo @escalador y el puto Nike que no se le puede citar.

@ElHombreSinNombre @Fornicious Jr
@uno_de_tantos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

Comienzo, mis pesquisas en el rastro.

Un cromo de Cañizares tirado en el suelo que valía 500 pesetas.

Un perro.

Una mega Drive.

La película de time cop.

Un cassette con canciones de Oliver y Benji.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (9 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1053134
> 
> 
> Recuerdos a todos de Jana, mi vecina ucraniana.



La ponía mirando a Mariupol mientras saludo a la esvástica. Eso sí con cariño y buen rollo.


----------



## xilebo (9 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comienza la segunda era del hilo de burbuja....
> 
> Arrancamos con la entradilla:
> 
> ...



Anda, noticion, entrevista exclusiva a ravenare, no se como has podido convencerlo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Anda, noticion, entrevista exclusiva a ravenare, no se como has podido convencerlo



Mis contactos e influencias....


----------



## AliBey (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comienza la segunda era del hilo de burbuja....
> 
> Arrancamos con la entradilla:
> 
> ...



Entonces [mention]atasco [/mention] y yo ¿nos damos por foreros non gratos en este hilo?


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El plato fuerte entrevista Deluxe hubiese sido entrevistar en esta nueva etapa a @PROARI@ JUSTA Y LEGAL.
> 
> El audímetro del hilo hubiese echado humo.



El presupuesto da lo que da


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Entonces [mention]atasco [/mention] y yo ¿nos damos por foreros non gratos en este hilo?




Todo el mundo es bienvenido en este hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El presupuesto da lo que da




Para esta segunda temporada nos han reducido el presupuesto un poco.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 May 2022)

Me llaman y yo entro


----------



## cerilloprieto (10 May 2022)

Hola gentuza ¿De qué va este mierda-hilo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes...


----------



## Libertyforall (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes...



Buenos días.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 May 2022)

Una música un poquito más soft.


----------



## Libertyforall (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes...



Mira jastersito, el avalista del farsa. Pertenece a una eléctrica:


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 May 2022)

Oda a la homosexualidad:

Homosexualidad, oh homosexualidad….


se me ha acabado la inspiración, seguid vosotros?


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes...





Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días.



Madre mia, que madrugones: 6:19 y 6:21, no pelearse por el ser primero  

Buenos dias !


----------



## AliBey (10 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Mira jastersito, el avalista del farsa. Pertenece a una eléctrica:



Celebro cada vez que un gitano se engancha a la luz para poner su cultivo…


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Qué hilo?




Que es un hilo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo que actualmente a ti te mantiene unido a la vida.



Y qué es la vida si no una sucesión de ROCIADAS hiladas


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo que actualmente a ti te mantiene unido a la vida.





Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y qué es la vida si no una sucesión de ROCIADAS hiladas



Estais hoy muy poeta  

_Que es un hilo ? un hilo eres tú_


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 May 2022)

Muchos clicks de playmobil de mi colección son de mercadillo


----------



## Guepardo (10 May 2022)

Ok Doc


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 May 2022)

Se ha sumado @Sick Sad World a la moda de llevar botas militares?

Me he tenido que poner zapatos porque iba a una entrevista de trabajo y he vuelto con los pies destrozados y miro a mi alrededor y solo veo a tías con botas tipo doc Martins o de caña como las que llevaban en la primera guerra mundial 

Y luego, no solo es la estética penosa que les queda, sino que tienen que andar zambas para poder moverse con unas botas que pasan más que ellas


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (10 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estais hoy muy poeta
> 
> _Que es un hilo ? un hilo eres tú_



te creerás que has descubierto el hilo negro…


----------



## Edge2 (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Comienzo, mis pesquisas en el rastro.
> 
> Un cromo de Cañizares tirado en el suelo que valía 500 pesetas.
> 
> ...



@ravenare


----------



## xilebo (10 May 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> @ravenare



Que compraste a ravenare en el rastro ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Hola gentuza ¿De qué va este mierda-hilo?



De gentuza.


----------



## Tubiegah (10 May 2022)

Alguien más viendo el petardeo eurovisivo?


----------



## Tubiegah (10 May 2022)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Hola gentuza ¿De qué va este mierda-hilo?



De basura social intentando establecer lazos fraternales para cuando nos encontremos en el módulo 3 de Estremera.


----------



## cerilloprieto (10 May 2022)

Es caer la noche, y empezáis a aparecer como murciégalos. Espero que no transmitáis el coronavirus.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> De basura social intentando establecer lazos fraternales para cuando nos encontremos en el módulo 3 de Estremera.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Alguien más viendo el petardeo eurovisivo?



Donde? Es Eurovisión??


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Muchos clicks de playmobil de mi colección son de mercadillo



Coleccionas?.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Coleccionas?.



Si te parece, para hacer los montajes que publico en el foro, se los pido al vecino


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si te parece, para hacer los montajes que publico en el foro, se los pido al vecino



Que montajes??
Deseo más datos...habla!!!
Que haces con los muñecos!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1054122




Te concedo el honor de realizar la entradilla e invocación...

El tema de hoy...

Animales que te producen más asco.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (10 May 2022)

Sociedad: - Esa feria de Sevilla güena







www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Alguien más viendo el petardeo eurovisivo?



Nop. Lo veré el Sábado, pero el politiqueo y la victoria de Ucrania está cantada.


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> De basura social intentando establecer lazos fraternales para cuando nos encontremos en el módulo 3 de Estremera.



Al paso que voy falta poco…


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

Mi colección es un poco friki:
Colecciono cerraduras y nos las intercambiamos en un foro de ganzuado.


----------



## Suprimo (11 May 2022)

Ya que habeis cambiado el títvlo... los gatos; los dveños que encima se creen "dveños" tienen una merma intelectual intedezante


----------



## Libertyforall (11 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Artillar un barco era todo un negocio, y más según fue perdiendo peso la galera de remos y comenzó el auge de la vela.*
> 
> En España tenemos episodios gloriosos de la lucha al abordaje, pero nos adaptamos muy bien a los cambios introducidos.
> 
> ...



*El tercer asedio que se produjo frente a Gibraltar en el S. XVIII (1779-1783) fue muy heterogéneo*.

En la plaza estaban los ingleses y eran los españoles los que trataron de rendirlo primeramente por hambre (sitio), y posteriormente mediante la fuerza (llegando a constituir un asedio strictu sensu).

Tomar Gibraltar era extremadamente difícil pues por tierra a penas se podía cañonear desde el norte, para lo que los peninsulares hicieron, en primer lugar y siguiendo una larga tradición, toda una red de trincheras en zig zag en las que enclavar la artillería.

De poco les sirvió, pues las pocas batidas que sacaron 'los piratas' durante esos cuatro años se saldaron con más muertos por parte de los atacantes.

En cuanto al mar, pues era difícil desembarcar en la playa y poder tomar de algún modo la plaza puesto que estaba muy bien fortificada y los ingleses encuadraron muchas piezas, incluso aprovechando enclaves naturales. La plaza estaba en alto con respecto al nivel del agua.

Se recurrieron a las baterías flotantes de Antonio Barceló, barcos que quedaban enclavados en mar para lanzar fuego de metralla por un extremo y que tenían todo el grueso de la carga en el otro, para que no de hundieran las naves.

También se recurrió a diversos Corsarios, aunque su acción no fue, ni mucho menos, igual de profesional.

*El asedio terminó siendo una derrota estrepitosa para los españoles y un mazazo muy duro para los cuerpos de ingenieros y artillería, principalmente.***

**En torno a 1740 se desligaron los ingenieros de los artilleros y pasarían a ser un cuerpo propio con sus estatutos.


----------



## xilebo (11 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te concedo el honor de realizar la entradilla e invocación...
> 
> El tema de hoy...
> 
> Animales que te producen más asco.



Mas tema mas asqueroso  

Buenos dias !


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *El tercer asedio que se produjo frente a Gibraltar en el S. XVIII (1779-1783) fue muy heterogéneo*.
> 
> En la plaza estaban los ingleses y eran los españoles los que trataron de rendirlo primeramente por hambre (sitio), y posteriormente mediante la fuerza (llegando a constituir un asedio strictu sensu).
> 
> ...



Es curioso como incluso a día de hoy, siguen denostando a los ingenieros/zapadores en el ejército. Muchos gilipollas prefieren joderse las rodillas tirándose de un avión -como un servidor-, en lugar de enrolarse en un regimiento de ingenieros.

Esto pasa también en Francia, pero siendo realistas, ahí eran los cuerpos más infernales hasta dos telediarios. Gran parte del ferrocarril norteafricano, hay que agradecérselo a voluntarios/prisioneros que fueron enrolados en la legión extranjera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Los jásters por supuesto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La virgen santa...


----------



## AliBey (11 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa...



Virgen, virgen, precisamente no…


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La virgen santa...



Seguro que no has leído la chorrada que ha escrito...    

Qué polvo tiene la niña.


----------



## xilebo (12 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Seguro que no has leído la chorrada que ha escrito...
> 
> Qué polvo tiene la niña.



Por delante y por detras


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## Libertyforall (12 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> Es curioso como incluso a día de hoy, siguen denostando a los ingenieros/zapadores en el ejército. Muchos gilipollas prefieren joderse las rodillas tirándose de un avión -como un servidor-, en lugar de enrolarse en un regimiento de ingenieros.
> 
> Esto pasa también en Francia, pero siendo realistas, ahí eran los cuerpos más infernales hasta dos telediarios. Gran parte del ferrocarril norteafricano, hay que agradecérselo a voluntarios/prisioneros que fueron enrolados en la legión extranjera.



Artillería y caballería (sobre todo el primero) han sido las armas más acomodadas del ejército. Por cierto, también durante las guerras napoleónicas, éstos eran los que contaban con una posición privilegiada dentro de L'Armeé y en ellos terminaba cierta burguesía y la cuasi-nobleza.

Pero hay que entenderlo: ¿Lo cómodo es ir de avanzadilla en la infantería de un ejército? No. Lo cómodo es posicionarte en una fortificación en un grupo de tres mientras uno te trae la munición, otro hace labores de avistamiento y supervisión y tú disparas.

Hay que señalar, además, que antes el apellido ayudaba a prosperar muchísimo. "La alta guerra" (si es que se puede hablar de algo así) fue una cuestión señorial.

-----

En cambio, en el otro extremo, están los corsarios y los guerrilleros.

Los primeros fueron empresarios que ponían los barcos y a los que la corona autorizaba a hacer la guerra marítima. Eso sí que fueron empresas militares en total puridad.

Los guerrilleros, como "el empecinado", eran analfabetos haciendo la guerra como la baja estofa que fueron. En el caso de España, no creo que tengan muchísima leyenda.


----------



## cerilloprieto (12 May 2022)

A estas horas de la mañana, y ya 18ºC y subiendo. Otro día más de puto sol, moscas y sudor. Ahora los veranos empiezan en mayo.
¿Dónde está el agua de mayo del dicho?


----------



## xilebo (12 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!



6:43 que dolor nada mas verlo, a esa hora estoy en el septimo sueño  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 6:43 que dolor nada mas verlo, a esa hora estoy en el septimo sueño
> 
> Buenos dias !




Así es la vida, nada que una buena rociada matutina no cure.


----------



## Tubiegah (12 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 6:43 que dolor nada mas verlo, a esa hora estoy en el septimo sueño
> 
> Buenos dias !



A las 5:06 me he levantado hoy, vagueras


----------



## xilebo (12 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Así es la vida, nada que una buena rociada matutina no cure.



Si que empiezas a rociar temprano tu, con tu vecina ?  



Tubiegah dijo:


> A las 5:06 me he levantado hoy, vagueras



A esa hora hay algo abierto ? antes de la pandemia madrugaba para ir al trabajo, pero con el encierro y el teletrabajo, la verdad que me cuesta un horror madrugar y los findes de semana cuando salgo ni me acuesto ya, asi no madrugo


----------



## atasco (12 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Obi, necesito 231 centímetros cúbicos de tu semen.
> 
> Es para un trabajo de Naturales.



hola sorbelefa


----------



## atasco (12 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si que empiezas a rociar temprano tu, con tu vecina ?
> 
> 
> 
> A esa hora hay algo abierto ? antes de la pandemia madrugaba para ir al trabajo, pero con el encierro y el teletrabajo, la verdad que me cuesta un horror madrugar y los findes de semana cuando salgo ni me acuesto ya, asi no madrugo



cuentanos alguna anecdota de tu juventud


----------



## atasco (12 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si que empiezas a rociar temprano tu, con tu vecina ?
> 
> 
> 
> A esa hora hay algo abierto ? antes de la pandemia madrugaba para ir al trabajo, pero con el encierro y el teletrabajo, la verdad que me cuesta un horror madrugar y los findes de semana cuando salgo ni me acuesto ya, asi no madrugo



es hora para irte de after


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si que empiezas a rociar temprano tu, con tu vecina ?
> 
> 
> 
> A esa hora hay algo abierto ? antes de la pandemia madrugaba para ir al trabajo, pero con el encierro y el teletrabajo, la verdad que me cuesta un horror madrugar y los findes de semana cuando salgo ni me acuesto ya, asi no madrugo




Que vecina ni que lechesautorociada por la mañana.


----------



## Pajarotto (12 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que vecina ni que lechesautorociada por la mañana.



Aún sigo vigilando cada uno de tus movimientos. Estoy muy a la wait de todo. Cuidado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Aún sigo vigilando cada uno de tus movimientos. Estoy muy a la wait de todo. Cuidado...




Todo lo que comienza se acaba...


----------



## AliBey (12 May 2022)

Si, Supernumerario.


----------



## Tails (12 May 2022)

Los calvos cuentan como animales?


----------



## atasco (12 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1056062



hola, buenas noches.


----------



## juantxxxo (13 May 2022)

Buenos días!!!

TGIF!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Los calvos cuentan como animales?




Interesante reflexión a la que nos invitas.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 May 2022)

*Ahora todo quisqui dice que lo de la crisis de 2008 se veía venir y tal. Claro, qué fácil es tomar las decisiones de los demás.*

No sé exactamente como es el proceso por el que las viviendas suben de precio, puesto que es complejo (por mucho que la gente trate de simplificarlo desde la barra de bar). Es más, influyen demasiadas causas y los agentes involucrados llegan a tener intereses contrapuestos.

¿Funciona la Ley de la Oferta y la demanda con la vivienda? En buen medida sí. Aunque más que eso, incluso ligado a eso, yo observo un patrón recurrente:

Imaginaros que en el país solamente compran particulares y el 98% por hipotecas. Una persona o pareja media llegan y se van a comprar un piso de 110.000€.

Hasta ahí todo bien. Pero, puede llegar una empresa o un fondo, un agente con gran capacidad (sea por el motivo que sea y sin entrar en la moralidad o no de sus actos) y está dispuesto a comprar un piso como esos (generalmente VARIOS) y da 140.000 €. Da esa suma puesto que le va a sacar una gran rentabilidad al alquiler o porque tiene capacidad de esperar y venderlo en bonanza por 160.000€.

Imaginad todo esto. ¿Cuanto valen las cosas? Cuidado, que hemos empezado hablando de 110K, hemos pasado por 140K y hemos terminado en 160K.

Es lo que hay. Otros plantean hacer leyes para permitir que los grandes no se hagan aún más importantes. Pero, cuidado, esa gente empieza por el 'fondo buitre' y terminan en Manolo el carpintero, "que es que gana mucho y hay que cobrarle más. O tiene tres pisos alquilados y hay que recortarle algo de pensión cuando se jubile".


*En cualquier caso, y CON ESTO QUE VOY A DECIR ME MOJO: la vida sigue. Si cae la vivienda, se crea la SAREB. Y si en un futuro no compran los particulares, lo seguirán haciendo las empresas.*


----------



## xilebo (13 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que vecina ni que lechesautorociada por la mañana.



Con galletas o dulces ?  

Buenos dias !


----------



## AliBey (13 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Ahora todo quisqui dice que lo de las crisis de 2008 se veía venir y tal. Claro, que fácil es tomar las decisiones de los demás.*
> 
> No sé exactamente como es es el proceso por el que las viviendas suben de precio, puesto que es complejo (por mucho que la gente trate de simplificarlo desde la barra de bar). Es más, influyen demasiadas causas y los agentes involucrados llegan a tener intereses contrapuestos.
> 
> ...



Gran reflexión, algo que me sigue sorprendiendo en toda España, es que la gente está obviando explícitamente el blanqueo de capitales. Es algo que rompe la baraja en cualquier sector económico.

En el sector inmobiliario español, están lavando dinero desde pequeños narcotraficantes holandeses hasta grandes comisionistas estatales de México y Venezuela. La cantidad de dinero negro que se mueve en el ladrillo español solo se puede comprar con Florida en los mejores años de los Cocain Cowboys….


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

*
amossssssss*


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

HOY ES LA NOCHE DEL METAL. LOS GUERREROS DEL ACERO HAN TOMADO EL JAILO. CUERO, TACHUELAS Y ACTITUD NO HOMO COPARÁN LA NOCHE DE HOY. DOBLE BOMBO. RIFFS POTENTES Y AGUDOS TU DE SKY.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

Vamos con una balada


----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (13 May 2022)

aleeee, goenas nochecs, que mañana me toca despertar al jaster


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *******Comienzan las noches en Barbuja******
> 
> *



Caspa a raudales. Desgraciadamente una actuación que refleja bien lo que es España actualmente. Hace años que no voy con España y no va a ser una excepción.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 May 2022)

El lunes se acabó todo!!!!
Porque a partir del lunes será la semana @ravenare en el hilo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 May 2022)

.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 May 2022)

Son @Pajarotto y @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 May 2022)

Quienes eso de pollo frango!?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El lunes se acabó todo!!!!
> Porque a partir del lunes será la semana @ravenare en el hilo!!!!!!!!



Como te gustan los hijosdeputa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

A estos dos los encuentran cualquier día muertos por infarto.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Sería bueno ponerle una cámara para que viéramos como sale corriendo a lavarse las manos y darse una ducha por haber estado tan cerca de chusma.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ****SÁBADO DE EUROVISIÓN***
> 
> *



Buena canción. En los 80 mandamos buenas canciones a Eurovisión: esta, Valentino, La fiesta terminó, Gabinete, ... y empezamos los 90 con Dalma y Açúcar Moreno. Los 90 fueron una mierda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Las dos mejores que hemos mandado los últimos 15 años:


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Me encanta cuando mandamos españoladas no casposas


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Muy infravalorada


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Épica


----------



## Libertyforall (14 May 2022)

A ti te gustaba el heavy, no? Qué clase de Heavy?

@Tubiegah hizo una buena selección.


----------



## Libertyforall (14 May 2022)

Me tengo que poner más peleas de Julio "El Feroz" Granado. No en vano es "el orgullo de Benidorm".

Es la clase de hombre que le gusta a Sicky, verdac?


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Como buena indepe muy sobrada de luces no iba.... Se autoboicoteó su propia actuación en Eurovisión lanzando esos berridos apocalípticos y posteriormente quiso cerrarse al mercado catalufo y no le dio ni para pipas.

20 años después ya a punto de mendigar en la calle le vi una entrevista diciendo que iba a sacar un disco en español para todos sus fans españoles, que no se había olvidado de ellos (en 20 años!) solo que estaba en otra etapa. Jajaj


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Una de mis actuaciones favoritas de España, (top 3) es esta. Melodía de Algueró, sobriedad dando importancia a la canción, voz cálida de las que ya no quedan.... me gusta todo. 

Sé que no gustará a la mayoría pero este hilo ya es un poco blog personal:


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Otra rastafari que me flipó. Seré un hibristovírico desos que le atrae lo sucio y chungo


----------



## Tubiegah (14 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te amo mi vida



La mejor, impresionante Anabel, ahora es profesora, pena que no continuara cantando


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te amo mi vida




Recuerdo la primera vez que me enseñaron esta actuación en youtube... una marica de estas supereurofans como si me fuera a mostrar la piedra filosofal... A mitad de la canción mi cara era de: a veeer... la chica canta bien pero tanto hype para la tipica balada aburrida?

A los 3 minutos las caras:







Brutal...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Esta igual... me descubrió un submundo de vicio y degeneración pero luego los domingos me hacía madrugar para ir con él a misa. Un cuadro xD.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Tenia yo 19 añitos.... ya es una batallita del agüelo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Es que el gallo fue brutal.

Una de mis favoritas que no ganó:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Y otra de Italia que debería haber ganado:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)

Y el éxito del rock en eurovisión antes de Maneskin:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

De mis favoritas...


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Una gallega representando Bélgica


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 May 2022)

Siempre me han dado mucha grima los obiwanchernobil de Playmobil


----------



## escalador (14 May 2022)

Esta fue muy buena:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!.
Viva Chanel de españa!


----------



## atasco (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenas noches, atasco.
> 
> ¿Cómo te encuentras hoy?
> 
> ...



mal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!
ROCIADAS Chanel S.A.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que España no haya hecho el ridículo ayer en Eurorrisión ya es un gran triunfo.




Seamos claro, hemos logrado un hito, tener a toda Europa con la herramienta en la mano viendo Eurovisión.
Marca españa


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eurorrisión es un escaparate de trozos de carne bamboleantes, tetas y culos que hay que procurar sincronizar con una canción.
> 
> Lastima que España lo haya entendido un pelín tarde.



Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. Hacia tiempo que españa no estaba entre los mejores en eurovision, mucho merito tuvo la representante española, aunque fuera cubana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nunca es tarde si la dicha es buena. Hacia tiempo que españa no estaba entre los mejores en eurovision, mucho merito tuvo la representante española, aunque fuera cubana




Lo importante son las ROCIADAS que se produjeron ayer, dura te su actuacion en el foro dejo de haber actividad....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Muy dura.




Además estaba acompañadas de dos bailarinas de alto nivel ...


----------



## xilebo (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Además estaba acompañadas de dos bailarinas de alto nivel ...



Te fijas en todos los detalles, no se te pasa ni una


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 May 2022)

Yo anoche me ví Eurovisión con unos colegas y algunas chavalas, sobra decir que flipé en el buen sentido (no sólo por lo buena que está Chanel, que también) con el nivel de España pero también con el buen nivel que había en general.

También es cierto que el buen rollo de colegueo, los tragos y algo más que había en aquel momento sirvió bastante para animar el momento pero creo que con la tontería el año que viene volveré a ver Eurovisión.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.



Me fumé tremendo porrazo, así de claro.
Y era la primera vez que lo hacía. Nos ofreció una chavala y dije palante.

En cuanto a ligoteo pues evidentemente no pasó nada porque iba con ganas de pasármelo bien simplemente, porque éramos muchos más tíos que tías y porque excepto una chavala las demás tenían novio.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Claro que sí. Pero te tenías que haber follado a la tía. A mí los porros me ponen supercachondo, dime qué al menos le chupaste las tetas en el baño.



Qué va, no pasó nada. Y mira que la chavala estaba bien buena pero no surgió, además de que apenas nos conocíamos (sólo nos habíamos visto una vez sin contar ayer).
Cómo no iba enfocado a "cazar" pues me dió igual.

Lo que me rayó fue que a pesar de ser mi primer porro no sentí prácticamente nada, sino fuera por el olor habría pensado que me vacilaron y me dieron tabaco 

Créeme no soy tan top como para que una tía deje a su novio por mí o le ponga los cuernos conmigo.
No estoy mal pero tampoco para tanto.
Además que eso de liarse con tías con novios debe ser un dolor de cabeza brutal.


----------



## Suprimo (15 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eres mucho más íntegro que el jáster, creo que tras leerte me voy a tener que replantear mi relación con el roedor.



Vaya, me honras  
A ver si me vuelvo a ver con la chavala sin novia más veces, me cayó bastante bien y la verdad que encima está comérsela enterita.

Pues puede ser que seamos inútiles hasta para fumar o que igual tenemos buen aguante XD.
Yo no creo que lo vuelva a probar pero una vez es una vez.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El problema de las drogas es que luego no funcionan los aparatos como uno quisiera. Disparan el deseo y el morbo pero a veces ni con una grúa, hoyga.
> 
> Efecto chicle total.




Las ROCIADAS siempre sanas.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El problema de las drogas es que luego no funcionan los aparatos como uno quisiera. Disparan el deseo y el morbo pero a veces ni con una grúa, hoyga.
> 
> Efecto chicle total.



A veces parece que la vida es una simulación por estas contradicciones.
Luego recuerdo que una simulación sería bastante más animada y excitante y se me va la idea.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

@Epsilon69 sonso los kimi y valle del foro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú eres claramente Quimi por los dientes de roedor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058993




Esta era rociable y tal tambien


----------



## atasco (15 May 2022)

no me justan los emojis me dan rara vibra


----------



## atasco (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú eres claramente Quimi por los dientes de roedor
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1058993



hay una ardilla entre nosotros????


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Aquí de lo que nadie a tenido el valor hablar todavía es de los pomerania y los roboces....
No quiero señalar a nadie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Nos os parece extraño que ayer mientras ganaba ukranian @Pajarotto no forease???
Vamos no me jodas está bastante claro todo el percal


----------



## atasco (15 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Yo me quiero comprar un arcade stick


----------



## Fornicious Jr (15 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!.
> Viva Chanel de españa!



Querrás decir *Cha*rles Ma*n*u*el*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 May 2022)

Espero lo mejor de los reformistas:






HILO OFICIAL NUESTRAS COMIDAS Y CENAS!!APRENDE UNA DIETA SANA EN BURBUJA!!EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, el humilde y multipremiado @Obiwanchernobil especialista en diversos temas, entre ellos la nutricion, célebres son mis hilos sobre vida sana y bla bla bla. En este hilo participativo entre los burbujos conoceremos productos premiun gastronomicos que compartiremos de forma...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

El doble de Brad Pitt en Callejeros.

Lo han pasado muchas veces por la tele.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Me tragaba La noche de José Mota casi por tradición y porque veía Cruz y Raya de pequenyo.

En el programa aparece Paco Collado, haciendo de El Aberroncho, Ricardo Boquerone, etc. No es que sea especialmente más gracioso, pero lo conozco en persona y se nota que es un buen tío.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me tragaba La noche de José Mota casi por tradición y porque veía Cruz y Raya de pequenyo.
> 
> En el programa aparece Paco Collado, haciendo de El Aberroncho, Ricardo Boquerone, etc. No es que sea especialmente más gracioso, pero lo conozco en persona y se nota que es un buen tío.




Yo los recuerdo juntos cuando era muy pequeño, estos me hacían gracia con lo del gitano y tal, los que nunca me hicieron gracia eran martes y 13


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

@escalador me acuerdo que no te rebatí cuando hablábamos de música de feria. Tu decías que Morante de la Puebla es un torero, y no te volví a especificar que es también un pasodoble, y bastante bueno.

Se te mete en la mente:



Y La Puerta Grande. Joder, las primeras veces que lo escuchaba me parecía uno más, pero me he terminado dando cuenta de SU GRANDIOSIDAD:



Y aquí tenemos a Finito de Córdoba toreando mientras suena Mi amargura, que para mí es mejor pieza del estilo, tanto de los pasodobles taurinos (que son más rápidos), como de los fúnebres (más lentos y con más matices):


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Y este otro, siendo también uno de los supremos, es sin duda el que tiene mejor comienzo:


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo los recuerdo juntos cuando era muy pequeño, estos me hacían gracia con lo del gitano y tal, los que nunca me hicieron gracia eran martes y 13



Tuve también una época, bastante corta, de ver y asistir a monólogos.

En aquella época me gustaban, pero han entrado en declive por que han pasado de moda o los han defenestrado (por ejemplo, ya no emiten El club de la comedia), y, sobre todo, porque ese humor estaba abocado a tener un pronto final. Los monologuistas únicamente recurren a sacar la realidad y presentarte las cosas más evidentes con alguna exageración. 

Conocí, entre otros, a Agustín Jiménez.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo los recuerdo juntos cuando era muy pequeño, estos me hacían gracia con lo del gitano y tal, los que nunca me hicieron gracia eran martes y 13



Con Muchachada Nui no pude nunca. No me preguntéis qué tenían, pero no les vi la pvta gracia en ningún momento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Con Muchachada Nui no pude nunca. No me preguntéis qué tenían, pero no les vi la pvta gracia nunca.




A mi me parecían grimosos de cojones, sin embargo tenían alguna parodia muy cachonda


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi me parecían grimosos de cojones, sin embargo tenían alguna parodia muy cachonda



También es cierto que estamos dejando de lado algo elemental y que de tan cotidiano, se nos olvida: las mejores gracias las hace tu vecino, el moviditas del grupo, el ingenioso, etc.

Realmente, estos programas presentan UN GUIÓN e intentan que eso funcione, cuando las buenas gracias suelen ser IMPROVISADAS Y SALEN DEL ALMAC.


----------



## atasco (16 May 2022)

hola que tal estais?


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Pues la gente que NO HA PARADO DE FUMAR Y BEBER en mi entorno están de salud HECHOS UNA PUTA MIERDA. Me refiero a fumar a diario y beber varias veces por semana.

También lo que veo, es que éstos se pillan un montón de bajas. Tienen el estómago destrozado, la voz, cansancio generalizado...

Si no te controlas de joven, no llegas a viejo. Mis abuelos hasta hace nada subían a un tercero sin ascensor, y así muchísima gente. Pueden con lo que les echen.

----

También me sorprendió ver a un chaval ALTO Y FUERTE (típico fuerte ancho, además) que acabo fumándose porros y muy mal de la cabeza.

No entiendo cómo gente a los que han concedido todo y con buena presencia, pueden darse a eso.


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Puede que al chaval no le hayan dado todo lo que necesitaba y por ello se refugie en las drogas.



Puede ser, la verdad. La gente oculta muy bien sus carencias.

Por cierto, en vuestros trabajos quienes son los que cogen las bajas?


----------



## Libertyforall (16 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Liberados, emponzoñados, socialistas, comunistas y otros delincuentes de distinto pelaje. Gente en general vaga y poco productiva.



Lo que también he observado es que se suelen tomar mal las críticas. Pero hijo de la gran pvta:

- Si llevas menos tiempo que los demás.

- Si te tiras medio año sin acudir a la empresa.

- Si los números que presentas desde que comenzaste a teletravagar son dudosos.

- Si tienes que hacer lo que te manden (aunque se equivoquen).

¿Qué es lo que tienes que replicar?

En las empresas hay productivos e improductivos y solamente se respeta a los primeros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!

Respecto a la pregunta de @Libertyforall en mi trabajo las bajas como suele ser habitual es de quién más trabajo físico realiza que por otro lado es lo más normal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (17 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Con Muchachada Nui no pude nunca. No me preguntéis qué tenían, pero no les vi la pvta gracia en ningún momento.



Pues yo de adolescente me reía, lo reconozco. Básicamente con los esqueches de Celebrities:

 @Sick Sad World este es muy de tu rollo.


----------



## escalador (17 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Puede ser, la verdad. La gente oculta muy bien sus carencias.
> 
> Por cierto, en vuestros trabajos quienes son los que cogen las bajas?



Yo estoy ahora mismo de baja por Cobi. En mi trabajo quienes se cogen las bajas son mujeres básicamente, CHAROS, para más señas.


----------



## escalador (17 May 2022)

La mejor canción de Andorra en Eurovisión cuando fue con un descarte de la Oreja de Van Goc




Escuchándola hoy he descubierto que me la sé de memoria... es grave doztor? Qué clase de adolescencia he tenido??


----------



## escalador (17 May 2022)

La industria musical está podrida y prostituida:



https://ia803001.us.archive.org/20/items/industriadelentretenimientoeingenieriasocial/Industria%20del%20Entretenimiento%20e%20Ingenier%C3%ADa%20Social.mp4


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060667



El pomerania imaginario...


----------



## escalador (17 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1060667









De imaginario, nada tio... He seguido todos los protocolos del sistema excepto el de ser una cobaya del Estado y de la Farmafia. 


La verdad y la mentira no existen en mi vida. Soy Vincent Freeman.


----------



## xilebo (17 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tuve también una época, bastante corta, de ver y asistir a monólogos.
> 
> En aquella época me gustaban, pero han entrado en declive por que han pasado de moda o los han defenestrado (por ejemplo, ya no emiten El club de la comedia), y, sobre todo, porque ese humor estaba abocado a tener un pronto final. Los monologuistas únicamente recurren a sacar la realidad y presentarte las cosas más evidentes con alguna exageración.
> 
> Conocí, entre otros, a Agustín Jiménez.



Muy bueno el monologo de agustin. Totalmente de acuerdo, parace que los han defenestrado y eran muy buenos, muchas veces hablaban sobre temas actuales o reales de la vida misma


----------



## Roquete (17 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Pues yo de adolescente me reía, lo reconozco. Básicamente con los esqueches de Celebrities:
> 
> @Sick Sad World este es muy de tu rollo.



No tengas vergüenza de esto, no dejes que te arrinconen. Muchos esqueches son buenísimos. Lo que pasa es que aquí la gente tiene la mente muy envejecida y le falta imaginación por un tubo. Me gustaría saber con qué se ríen ellos...

Otra cosa fueron los otros programas que hicieron, que por cómo estaban contados, editados, etc. destruían los chistes. En Muchachada Nui incluso los malos gags estaban bien producidos. 

A Joaquín Reyes, según quién lo coge, lo hace relucir o lo destroza. Los "celebrities" de la Sexta son malísimos y ahora que él en Vodafone es llevado por la Morgade y sus secuaces (que lo hacen muy mal), han conseguido que Joaquín deje de hacer gracia.


----------



## escalador (17 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> No tengas vergüenza de esto, no dejes que te arrinconen. Muchos esqueches son buenísimos. Lo que pasa es que aquí la gente tiene la mente muy envejecida y le falta imaginación por un tubo. Me gustaría saber con qué se ríen ellos...
> 
> Otra cosa fueron los otros programas que hicieron, que por cómo estaban contados, editados, etc. destruían los chistes. En Muchachada Nui incluso los malos gags estaban bien producidos.
> 
> A Joaquín Reyes, según quién lo coge, lo hace relucir o lo destroza. Los "celebrities" de la Sexta son malísimos y ahora que él en Vodafone es llevado por la Morgade y sus secuaces (que lo hacen muy mal), han conseguido que Joaquín deje de hacer gracia.



En su tiempo me parecieron unos revolucionarios del humor. No había visto nada parecido antes, acostumbrado al muy cansino humor político y reivindicativo importado de EEUU.

Con estos dos me partí:


----------



## Roquete (17 May 2022)

escalador dijo:


> En su tiempo me parecieron unos revolucionarios del humor. No había visto nada parecido antes, acostumbrado al muy cansino humor político y reivindicativo importado de EEUU.
> 
> Con estos dos me partí:



Yo me acuerdo siempre de estos dos celebrities:



O de sus canciones mongolas (segundo 0.38, se oye bastante mal):


O este sketch magistral:


Y de la increíble frase que decía el "cantante" de The Cure: un día vi un punto en el horizonte, era mi talento, que se alejaba.

Tienen tanto bueno, que juzgarlos por lo malo es un delito.


----------



## Roquete (17 May 2022)

¡jajajajajaja! Son todos muy graciosos en su gestualidad (y forma de hablar), sobre todo Joaquín Reyes.

Por cierto, mira como ni Epsilon, ni Obiwan, ni "otros" dan "thankitos" a estos vídeos. Se han quedado mudos de la rabia al comprobar que somos legión los foreros a los que nos gustaba el humor de "La hora..." y que hemos salido a defenderlo. ¡jajajaja!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajajajajaja! Son todos muy graciosos en su gestualidad (y forma de hablar), sobre todo Joaquín Reyes.
> 
> Por cierto, mira como ni Epsilon, ni Obiwan, ni "otros" dan "thankitos" a estos vídeos. Se han quedado mudos de la rabia al comprobar que somos legión los foreros a los que nos gustaba el humor de "La hora..." y que hemos salido a defenderlo. ¡jajajaja!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El humor jamás puede tener límites o censura:




Estos siempre.me.oarecieron muy aburridos


----------



## atasco (17 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Superad esto:



necesitas terapia o ayuda? yo me ofrezco no cobro.


----------



## atasco (17 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones



me hace gracia pero no lo pillo del todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones




Que pasa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones




Sigues viéndote a escondidas con @Pajarotto ??


----------



## atasco (18 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que tu hilo está muerto



pero de que hilo me estas hablando? tio soy lelo


----------



## Guepardo (18 May 2022)

Vamos


----------



## atasco (18 May 2022)

Guepardo dijo:


> Vamos



vamos qué?


----------



## escalador (18 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Superad esto:



Jaja No se puede superar. Me parece una entrevista TAN del Primer Mundo. Tan de sobradismo por ambas partes


----------



## atasco (18 May 2022)

hola que tal estais por aqui


----------



## atasco (18 May 2022)

joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## Covid-8M (18 May 2022)

De que va el hilo? Animales asquerosos? Va cambiando el titulo?

A ver que piense. Las cucarachas, pero ese es muy comun. Quiza las aves en general, las palomas y gaviotas mas en concreto dan bastante grima


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> De que va el hilo? Animales asquerosos? Va cambiando el titulo?
> 
> A ver que piense. Las cucarachas, pero ese es muy comun. Quiza las aves en general, las palomas y gaviotas mas en concreto dan bastante grima



Lo de las palomas no lo entiendo, son basureros y tal pero como bicho en apariencia no dan asco, al menos a mí.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de las palomas no lo entiendo, son basureros y tal pero como bicho en apariencia no dan asco, al menos a mí.



Obi, una pregunta. Como es que gustándote mucho el cine te gusta poco (o no hablas de ello) la literatura?

Entiendo que quizá no asumas la postura de que un libro será casi siempre mejor que una peli (puesto que hay tantas historias como lectores al entrar en juego la imaginación), pero es raro que te guste tanto una y la otra te sea tan indiferente.

También va dirigido a los demás.


----------



## Covid-8M (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo de las palomas no lo entiendo, son basureros y tal pero como bicho en apariencia no dan asco, al menos a mí.



De niño vi como una estaba moribunda y las demas lejos de ayudarla se la empezaron a comer. No tienen principios.

Ya que estas pasate por mi hilo de 007 y comentas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Obi, una pregunta. Como es que gustándote mucho el cine te gusta poco (o no hablas de ello) la literatura?
> 
> Entiendo que quizá no asumas la postura de que un libro será casi siempre mejor que una peli (puesto que hay tantas historias como lectores al entrar en juego la imaginación), pero es raro que te guste tanto una y la otra te sea tan indiferente.
> 
> También va dirigido a los demás.




La literatura me gusta, sin embargo al ser no gráfica y pedir un esfuerzo cognitivo extra por mi parte es posible que no haya evolucionado a más en mi.

Durante muchos años fue algo de importancia al mismo nivel que otras aficiones, pero el pasar de los años me volvió más acomodado mentalmente y lo fui dejando de lado.

También como es obvio imagino que los ambientes y cultura desde que somos crios determinan muchas cosas y en mi caso la literatura nunca se impuso en primera línea, más bien fui yo quien se aproximó a ella por mi propia cuenta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

*Voy a dejar por aquí escrito las fechas claves de burbuja en los próximos meses:*



Premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis":
julio 2022

La primera gran guerra civil del foro.
Agosto 2022.

La guerra del alzamiento de los roboces:
Octubre 2022


la revolución y primavera mamadou:
DIciembre 2022


----------



## Libertyforall (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La literatura me gusta, sin embargo al ser no gráfica y pedir un esfuerzo cognitivo extra por mi parte es posible que no haya evolucionado a más en mi.
> 
> Durante muchos años fue algo de importancia al mismo nivel que otras aficiones, pero el pasar de los años me volvió más acomodado mentalmente y lo fui dejando de lado.
> 
> También como es obvio imagino que los ambientes y cultura desde que somos crios determinan muchas cosas y en mi caso la literatura nunca se impuso en primera línea, más bien fui yo quien se aproximó a ella por mi propia cuenta.



Si, es cierto. Hay que diferenciar entre ensayo y novela.

Al contrario de lo que pueda parecer, el ensayo imaginativamente exige menos, aunque te den mucha información y la tengas que asimilar también. Yo últimamente leo mucho ensayo.

La novela desgasta más. De hecho, es muy normal que gente de 40 o 50 y pico la dejen de lado.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones



jajajajajaja la frase de la noche


----------



## escalador (18 May 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> De que va el hilo? Animales asquerosos? Va cambiando el titulo?
> 
> A ver que piense. Las cucarachas, pero ese es muy comun. Quiza las aves en general, las palomas y gaviotas mas en concreto dan bastante grima



A mi las cucarachas no me dan especialmente asco, si veo alguna la mato por higiene y ya está.... pero las palomas estas de las ciudades que se amontonan y comen pan seco sí, MUCHISIMO ASCO. Las considero ratas con alas, encima algunas están cojas, o les falta un ojo... Yo cuando estoy en alguna plaza y me vienen las espanto a patadas, qué puta asquerosidad de seres. Las salvajes como la paloma torcaz no, son bonitas y las considero animales puros. 

Las ratas es otro animal que me da muchísimo asco, no puedo ni verlas... y en general cualquier animal doméstico o de ciudad que viva por el suelo o se alimente de sobras, merodee los escombros, o con mal aspecto me dan muchísimo asco... ¡es que que ni se me acerquen!

AMO A LOS ANIMALES, pero soy algo escrupuloso también.


----------



## escalador (18 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Obi, una pregunta. Como es que gustándote mucho el cine te gusta poco (o no hablas de ello) la literatura?
> 
> Entiendo que quizá no asumas la postura de que un libro será casi siempre mejor que una peli (puesto que hay tantas historias como lectores al entrar en juego la imaginación), pero es raro que te guste tanto una y la otra te sea tan indiferente.
> 
> También va dirigido a los demás.



Yo soy un gran lector desde niño pero no precisamente del género narrativo, sino de género didáctico, ensayos, momografias, tratados... La narrativa la aborrecí durante mi transcurso por el sistema educativo, y siempre me ha atraído más el análisis y conocimiento de la realidad que me rodea antes que la abstracción -o distracción-. Ahora mismo llevo meses muy interesado en la botánica y la jardinería, y además estoy leyendo este libro:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Que calor joder


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo me estoy leyendo este para intentar comprender cada día más y mejor a Obi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062091



    en ocasiones y solo en ocasiones eres entrañable.


----------



## AliBey (18 May 2022)

Un animal que me genera sensaciones contradictorias: el cuervo.

Vivo rodeado de ellos en mi casa nueva. Me repugnan y me generan desconfianza. Pero al mismo tiempo, algunos son de belleza extrema, plumajes brillantes y porte imponente.

No son el típico animal tonto, al revés, son animales curiosos y extremadamente inteligentes.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que calor joder



Viene una ola de calor en casi toda españa, mas por el centro hacia el sur. Aqui en Madrid hace ahora mismo 33 grados a la sombra


----------



## AliBey (18 May 2022)

En la zona donde vivo hay zorros( y unas cuantas zorras también) y hasta mapaches. Hay una invasión brutal en esta zona.


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> En la zona donde vivo hay zorros( y unas cuantas zorras también) y hasta mapaches. Hay una invasión brutal en esta zona.



Teneis una importante fauna ibérica por ahí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Viene una ola de calor en casi toda españa, mas por el centro hacia el sur. Aqui en Madrid hace ahora mismo 33 grados a la sombra



Y en Tarrasa dicen algo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

AliBey dijo:


> En la zona donde vivo hay zorros( y unas cuantas zorras también) y hasta mapaches. Hay una invasión brutal en esta zona.



En las ramblas también tenemos mapaches...


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Y en Tarrasa dicen algo?



Pufff el domingo pone 35 grados como maximo en Tarrasa, mejor que no salgas de la madriguera


----------



## Roquete (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Sabía que ocurriría, ¡me las pagarás...éis todas juntas!


----------



## Roquete (18 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Mudos de la rabia? Yo solo enmudezco de dolor cuando Owi no me hace caso.
> 
> A mí ejke me gusta otro tipo de humor:



A mí también me va ese humor. Sólo los morancos o cosas por el estilo son insoportables para mí.

Y, de lo actual, lo que más me gustan son los mejores monologuistas Useños (Bill Bur, Louis C.K., Dave Chapelle, etc.) Los buenos monologuistas americanos siempre han jugado en otra liga.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 May 2022)

Chapelle con lo del SIDA, que descojone...


----------



## Roquete (18 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Chapelle con lo del SIDA, que descojone...



Y con el especial de los transexuales, en el que decía que es del "Team Terf". O cuando decía lo de la que la regla de los trans equivalía a la hamburguesa vegana que "sangra". 

El nivel de chistes, de "historietas" y de "dar personalidad propia" en los monologuistas de allí no lo encontrarás en España, donde todos dicen los mismos chistes, de la misma forma (misma gestualidad, mismas inflexiones de voz. Solo Piedrahita (y no sé si alguien más) tiene esa forma más personal de hacer monólogos; aunque sus chistes no tienen el mismo nivel.

Por cierto, me río al recordarlo, hace poco ví unas imágenes de un especial de Chapelle en el que alguien del público salía y le pegaba. Él estaba un poco desconcertado, pero se acercó Chris Rock (que estaba allí) y le dijo: ¿no será ese Will Smith? ¡jajajajajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Y con el especial de los transexuales, en el que decía que es del "Team Terf". O cuando decía lo de la que la regla de los trans equivalía a la hamburguesa vegana que "sangra".
> 
> El nivel de chistes, de "historietas" y de "dar personalidad propia" en los monologuistas de allí no lo encontrarás en España, donde todos dicen los mismos chistes, de la misma forma (misma gestualidad, mismas inflexiones de voz. Solo Piedrahita (y no sé si alguien más) tiene esa forma más personal de hacer monólogos; aunque sus chistes no tienen el mismo nivel.
> 
> Por cierto, me río al recordarlo, hace poco ví unas imágenes de un especial de Chapelle en el que alguien del público salía y le pegaba. Él estaba un poco desconcertado, pero se acercó Chris Rock (que estaba allí) y le dijo: ¿no será ese Will Smith? ¡jajajajajaja!



Por lo visto, anda por la India buscándose a si mismo. O participando en peleas clandestinas, quien sabe...Will Smith, quiero decir...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!!!!
Cuánto tiempo @Alia del Cuchillo 

Cómo está mi @Epsilon69 ???? 

Por lo que veo el ministro @xilebo está siguiendo el futbol


----------



## Roquete (18 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Por lo visto, anda por la India buscándose a si mismo. O participando en peleas clandestinas, quien sabe...Will Smith, quiero decir...



Madre mía, pero que Blockbuster más malo nos pones ¡jajajajaja! Por cierto, sale un señor que se parece mucho a Kitano y al señor de pelo largo (el occidental que va de negro) hubiera sido un acierto ponerle voz gutural de grupo metal. ¡jajajaja!


----------



## xilebo (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!!!!!
> Cuánto tiempo @Alia del Cuchillo
> 
> Cómo está mi @Epsilon69 ????
> ...



Buenas noches !!

Hay penaltys al final, en cuanto termine el partido, vengo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Madre mía, pero que Blockbuster más malo nos pones ¡jajajajaja! Por cierto, sale un señor que se parece mucho a Kitano y al señor de pelo largo (el occidental que va de negro) hubiera sido un acierto ponerle voz gutural de grupo metal. ¡jajajaja!



Pues a mi del género me parece de lo mejor, piñas como panes sin mayores complicaciones. Muy divertida.
Me estoy acordando ahora de una de Van Damme que estaba en una cárcel y le llamaban "culero"...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!!!!!
> Cuánto tiempo @Alia del Cuchillo
> 
> Cómo está mi @Epsilon69 ????
> ...



Las Brigadas Felpuderas me tienen absorbido. 
@SNB Superstar últimamente pone material altamente rociable...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 May 2022)

Aquí está, en 0:18. Tuve que ir al cine por compromiso con un amigo a ver esto...se oyeron mis carcajadas en todo el cine. Y lo de "culero" quedó incorporado a la jerga del gremio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches !!
> 
> Hay penaltys al final, en cuanto termine el partido, vengo



Yo voy a rociar y vuelvo


----------



## Roquete (18 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Aquí está, en 0:18. Tuve que ir al cine por compromiso con un amigo a ver esto...se oyeron mis carcajadas en todo el cine. Y lo de "culero" quedó incorporado a la jerga del gremio...



¡jajaja! No entiendo cómo llegaban al cine esas películas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Las Brigadas Felpuderas me tienen absorbido.
> @SNB Superstar últimamente pone material altamente rociable...



Lamentablemente @SNB Superstar cometió delitos de sedición, traición e incumplimiento de los estatutos reformistas.

Atrás han quedado mis analisis de sus muñecos, fueron años felices, pero su traición fue imperdonable....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¡jajaja! No entiendo cómo llegaban al cine esas películas.




Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo llegan al cine las de ahora


----------



## Roquete (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que yo no entiendo es cómo llegan al cine las de ahora



¡jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lamentablemente @SNB Superstar cometió delitos de sedición, traición e incumplimiento de los estatutos reformistas.
> 
> Atrás han quedado mis analisis de sus muñecos, fueron años felices, pero su traición fue imperdonable....



Imperdonable es una palabra demasiado...definitiva.
Las Brigadas crecen día a día, son una ya una fuerza muy considerable en el foro. Por suerte para el Partido, el eclipse de Pajarotto parece total...pero cuidado, quizás algún día...(hay mucho felpudero oculto en burbuja)


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y a mí dejas a dos velas
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062707



Tranquilo, volvera pronto, los hamsters suelen ser de eyaculacion precoz


----------



## Roquete (19 May 2022)

Boa noite, Fofinhos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1062711



Una de las muertes más absurdas que recuerdo (mira que buen tema, @Obiwanchernobil)...

...siempre rociaba...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Una de las muertes más absurdas que recuerdo (mira que buen tema, @Obiwanchernobil)...
> 
> ...siempre rociaba...




Acabo de cambiar el tema al que dijiste.

En otro orden de cosas estoy disfrutando de una ensalada, por raro que pueda parecer.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Estas on fire ya


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estas on fire ya



Ahi, dandolo todo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ahi, dandolo todo




Me he quedado dormido unos minutos, me he despertado y a por la ensalada, que calor joder


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me he quedado dormido unos minutos, me he despertado y a por la ensalada, que calor joder



Pufff yo aqui sin poder dormir, 24 grados por la noche hace y esto es el comienzo de la ola de calo

Con la ensalada hidrataras tu cuerpo con agua, asi te refrescas algo por dentro


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff yo aqui sin poder dormir, 24 grados por la noche hace y esto es el comienzo de la ola de calo
> 
> Con la ensalada hidrataras tu cuerpo con agua, asi te refrescas algo por dentro



Obiwan pierde fluidos muy rápido, con eso no arregla nada. Es mejor ir preparándose para lo peor...


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Obiwan pierde fluidos muy rápido, con eso no arregla nada. Es mejor ir preparándose para lo peor...



Pues entonces que dios le coja confesado


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Esta seguramente sea muy realista, cuanta peña no habrá muerto en guerras de mierda por pijadas como esta...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Me levanté de la butaca y aplaudo, todos los hombres heterosexuales que íbamos al cine con nuestras novias aquel día éramos el coche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Por cierto se ha muerto un tal litronas o algo he leído, torero dicen que era.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú me das la vida, la energía, la razón de ser de este hilo.
> 
> También tiene algo que ver que la plandemia se ha relajado y la nightclub se ha reactivado, por lo que un amigo me ha traído unas nuevas pills de MDMA que estoy probando aquí con mucho gusto con vosotros en el hilo de mi amado jáster. ¿Dónde mejor si no?




Deja de drojarte joder!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú eres mi droga. No puedo parar.




Para en nombre de todos los hámster del planeta tierra!! Tu puedes!!!!


----------



## Suprimo (19 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esta seguramente sea muy realista, cuanta peña no habrá muerto en guerras de mierda por pijadas como esta...



Por mi EXP pro que no viene al cvento, los soldados en guerras no llevan grandas salvo que la ofensiva sea asín y de esas hay pocas o ningvna porque las guerras básicamente no son infantería precisamente desde esa guerra, básicamente hay que estar muy desesperado para una guerra de "granadas" cvando se va petado de lanzacohetes, caballería y ofensivas por el aire

Y a un tipo que le ha estallado una granada, que a saber cuántas lleva encima, no vas a socorrerle inmediatamente por razones obvias


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me levanté de la butaca y aplaudo, todos los hombres heterosexuales que íbamos al cine con nuestras novias aquel día éramos el coche.



Claire Forlani siempre me pareció una especie de Angelina Jolie "triste", siempre mejor que ser Angelina Jolie loca-de-mierda.
La cuestión es: ¿le hacías un estuco veneciano en el careto o eres un romántico como el líder felpudero? Porque se nos ha revelado como un auténtico caballero galante en algún hilo de felpupizpis...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Por mi EXP pro que no viene al cvento, los soldados en guerras no llevan grandas salvo que la ofensiva sea asín y de esas hay pocas o ningvna porque las guerras básicamente no son infantería precisamente desde esa guerra, básicamente hay que estar muy desesperado para una guerra de "granadas" cvando se va petado de lanzacohetes, caballería y ofensivas por el aire
> 
> Y a un tipo que le ha estallado una granada, que a saber cuántas lleva encima, no vas a socorrerle inmediatamente por razones obvias



Sí, el caso es que la gente entrega la cuchara simplemente trabajando con maquinaria en el día a día. 
Si es en la guerra...mucha gente "caducará" no combatiendo al enemigo en un rojo atardecer y blao blao...sino en accidentes de mierda de todo tipo, pistolas que se disparan, posiciones equivocadas,...poco heroísmo y muchísima mierda. Y dinero, mucho dinero para los de siempre.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Cuanta peña se quedó esperando a que @Steven Seagull volviese a aparecer...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)

Que putadón, macho...


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Boa noite, Fofinhos.



anda! boa noite caracona


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me he quedado dormido unos minutos, me he despertado y a por la ensalada, que calor joder



Obi cuanto hace que no te comes un guiso?


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Holiiii DE QUE HABLAIS?? Estoy en cama solo bebiendo licor mientras veo ghvip 4 la edición de Carlos Lozano

Estoy completamente derroido


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esperando a que se me baje un pastillón de éxtasis de nueva hornada Brunch in the Park
> 
> Siempre he tenido la sensación de que tú estás más bueno que el roedor, no sé par qué
> 
> Hoy hablamos de muertes en el cine



Hombre no sería dificil, el jaster por edad podría ser mi padre y con la mierda de dieta que sigue debe estar echo un cromo.... Aún así pregúntale a @Sick Sad World que ma visto jijij


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

El dia que quiera follarme a una tia por primera vez te llamaré a ti


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Versiones?


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Que ganazas de fiesta, cuando quedamos los 3 @Epsilon69 y @Sick Sad World ?


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

En las proximas bajaciones me bajo a Madrizz

Soy muybde trance


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Habéis ido a GOAs?



Donde el goa trance?


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Que va... soy medio lazi medio tanxugueiro


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

No me gusta el caos, pero soy impredecible


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Que en envidia haber vuelto a los 90 nena, donde los tios eran tios y la gente se miraba a los ojos, y te venian a buscar a casa para salir o te llamaba el ligue al fijo de casa y se ponia tu madre...


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Como mola


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Grande colección junto a los jaggermeister
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062798



El que mestoy pimplando esta noche despues de una semana a paracetamoles.... mañana es mi ultimo dia de bajaciones no quiero que esta noche termine


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo me tiré tres anyos sin móvil.
> 
> Supera esto.



Que tal la experiencia en el talego?


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)




----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Dentro del talego al menos eres consciente de que no eres libre.
> 
> Fuera de él yo abracé la libertad de desprenderme de gente que no merecía la pena ni el pene. Empezar una agenda de móvil de 0 es la mejor catarsis.



Desapareciste del mapa.... menuda sensación.... como entrar en otro mundo supongo


----------



## escalador (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Totalmente fuera del mundo, outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues lo que son las cosas... te vas con un temita que estaba buscando para poner. Se cierra el círculo... Descansa wapo.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 May 2022)

Buenos días
Vamos a poner las calles


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Totalmente fuera del mundo, outside world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joder menudas horas, tu te vas a dormir y el resto despertamos.

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## Libertyforall (19 May 2022)

*Observo que en entornos laborales no hay forma más rápida de cavar tu propia tumba poco a poco que no siendo humilde y yendo de estirado.*

Hay gente que cuando comienza en la empresa recoge todo lo que le dan, acepta todos los consejos y aprende. Maldito el día en que se toca techo: se replica A ABSOLUTAMENTE CUALQUIER CRÍTICA, te acomodas, no vas con la misma ilusión y vas desarrollando cada vez más actitudes infantiles.

-----
Que esa es otra: *el techo* (con esto hago un paréntesis de las dos ideas principales e introduzco otra). Cada uno hace lo que puede y debe asumir su papel y sus capacidades. La máxima que tenemos en los deportes de contacto y artes marciales: "no des más fuerte de lo que eres capaz de encajar".

Ya puedes tener bien claro cuál es tu techo y plantearte:_ "¿Qué hago cuando lo alcance?"_ Ya puedes adornar bien tus carencias en ese momento, chaval, que se te van a ver las costuras por todos los lados.

------

Y luego está el tema de ir de estirao y poner cara de mus a todo. Ay chaval, que sigues cometiendo un error y es que ir de majo con todos es malo y te toman por el pito del sereno, pero irte al opuesto no es una solución. Lo único que consigues es que alguien te evite un poquito más, pero no que te respeten más.

Ah, y bonus track: *TE SIGUEN ENCASQUETANDO EL MARRÓN QUE PROCEDA EN ESE MOMENTO. MÁS ADORNADAMENTE O BAJO OTROS PRETEXTOS, PERO TE LO SIGUEN METIENDO.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Observo que en entornos laborales no hay forma más rápida de cavar tu propia tumba poco a poco que no siendo humilde y yendo de estirado.*
> 
> Hay gente que cuando comienza en la empresa recoge todo lo que le dan, acepta todos los consejos y aprende. Maldito el día en que se toca techo: se replica A ABSOLUTAMENTE CUALQUIER CRÍTICA, te acomodas, no vas con la misma ilusión y vas desarrollando cada vez más actitudes infantiles.
> 
> ...



Como te gusta escribir ehh


----------



## Roquete (19 May 2022)

Yassss?, ¿Eres Esty? ¡¡Esty Quesada es forera de Burbuja!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Mamadouland


----------



## Roquete (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadouland



Jamsta, ¿cuántas horas al día trabajas? ¿o parte de las que pasas aquí son puro vicio?

Edito: Jamsta de Jamsta rap (el rap del hámster).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Jamsta, ¿cuántas horas al día trabajas? ¿o parte de las que pasas aquí son puro vicio?
> 
> Edito: Jamsta de Jamsta rap (el rap del hámster).



Depende del día, la media son unas ocho al día.


----------



## Roquete (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Depende del día, la media son unas ocho al día.



¿Entonces sí entras aquí por vicio? Siempre he pensado que solo entrabas en horas de trabajo para "cubrir" espacios en blanco.

Perdona que sea cotilla. Es por los horarios en los que te manejas, que me dejan


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder menudas horas, tu te vas a dormir y el resto despertamos.
> 
> Buenos días gañanes.



Eso se llama sincronizacion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Entonces sí entras aquí por vicio? Siempre he pensado que solo entrabas en horas de trabajo para "cubrir" espacios en blanco.
> 
> Perdona que sea cotilla. Es por los horarios en los que te manejas, que me dejan




Hay un poco de todo, normalmente son tiempos muertos en el trabajo.


----------



## xilebo (19 May 2022)

Vaya letra: no me subas el IVA, bajame las bragas


----------



## Roquete (19 May 2022)

¿Siguen poniendo Daría o es una reposición?. En su día me gustaba mucho, incluso le puse su nombre a una perrilla de una protectora (Dios mío, digo protectora pero aquello era Mauthausen) y el chico que la adoptó le dejó el nombre.


----------



## Tubiegah (19 May 2022)

estuvo zorreando con mi grupo de colegas hace muchos años  

ese día salimos del garito tan cachondos que casi nos ponemos a follar entre nosotros


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Bestial


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 May 2022)

Buenas noches estimados reformistas....

La vida es dura, pero no tan dura como mi herramienta en primavera.


----------



## Roquete (20 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches estimados reformistas....
> 
> La vida es dura, pero no tan dura como mi herramienta en primavera.



La herramienta dura de un jamsta es...¿como la mina de un lápiz de dura? espero que no sea muy larga.


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Esa muerte es mitica, pues este año hay peli nueva de jurassic, continua la saga


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Cerca de las 11, y el hilo sin barrer


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Cerca de las 11, y el hilo sin barrer



Estamos todos siguiendo las noticias de RFi en Francia.


----------



## Tubiegah (20 May 2022)

no sé qué es peor, si que pongas esta puta mierda o que yo, desde mi intachable elitismo y snobismo, sepa quién es RAMÓN


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2022)

Que película más difícil de mirar...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 May 2022)

Esta casi que la pongo en spoiler, no vaya a ser que alguno haya conseguido olvidarla y venga yo y se la recuerde...



Spoiler: Muerte muy triste...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que película más difícil de mirar...



De crío flipaba con ella, ahora claro veo la fotografía luminosa típica de espielberg, sus problemas para cerrar alargando finales y sus moralejas sobre la familia y tal...y prefiero no revisarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Repe.
> 
> Ya no te lees ni los mensajes de tu propio hilo



El meta troleo es un arte difícil y complejo.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 May 2022)

Se me ha llenado el barrio de alemanes con pinta de julandrones 

A ver si va a ser verdad el tuit de los salchichas de que se venían a celebrar la EL a Barcelona?

Preveo mucho caso de bicho de mono las próximas semanas


----------



## xilebo (20 May 2022)

Mas que en discos, en pubs mejor, se puede encontrar algo tomando una cerveza o copa tranquilamente. Y con las apps paciencia, hay q filtrar mucho tmb, hay mucho degenerado y perfil falso, pero algo potable puedes encontrar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mas que en discos, en pubs mejor, se puede encontrar algo tomando una cerveza o copa tranquilamente. Y con las apps paciencia, hay q filtrar mucho tmb, hay mucho degenerado y perfil falso, pero algo potable puedes encontrar



Que haces que no estás siendo informado por mi sobre mbappe     

Buenas noches nocturnos !!!


----------



## Pajarotto (21 May 2022)

Ya estoy aquí.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (21 May 2022)

Me voy pa casa antes de que me dé un infarto o me detengan 

Tías de 17, con unos minivestidos de escándalo


----------



## xilebo (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces que no estás siendo informado por mi sobre mbappe
> 
> Buenas noches nocturnos !!!



Pero si te llevo leyendo toda la tarde en el hilo del madrid sobre el tema de mbappe, mensaje a mensaje  

Buenas noches !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero si te llevo leyendo toda la tarde en el hilo del madrid sobre el tema de mbappe, mensaje a mensaje
> 
> Buenas noches !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ya estoy aquí.




Que haces pajaro

Cuidado en que terreno pisas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mas que en discos, en pubs mejor, se puede encontrar algo tomando una cerveza o copa tranquilamente. Y con las apps paciencia, hay q filtrar mucho tmb, hay mucho degenerado y perfil falso, pero algo potable puedes encontrar



Xilebo el rociador de los clubes


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 May 2022)




----------



## Roquete (21 May 2022)

Es imposible que no seas la "Esty".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

Hoy es un día crucial, el destino del mundo mamadou...


----------



## Roquete (21 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy es un día crucial, el destino del mundo mamadou...



¿Por qué?... por cierto, ¿un hamsta cañero y peludo como tú no descansa en sábado?


Por cierto te imagino así en tu trabajo (como eres muy listo te elevo al plano de doctor, pero no sé si lo eres...y como eres sensible: incluso si no eres doctor eres requetelisto y mereces que hagan un muñeco de tí, uno mejor que el que he puesto ¡jajaja!).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 May 2022)

CARTA DE MBAPPE!!!!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!! LOS SUEÑOS SE CUMPLEN!!!


Hola, me llamo mbappe, mi sueño es jugar en el Real Madrid y ganar balones de oro, como mi idolo cr7. No tengo estudios superiores pero soy un chico especial, mi madre después de salir con mi padre sauron y abandonar Mordor se encargo de mi educación. También tengo un cómic, que yo no he...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Hoy estamos tristes y ojerosos viendo el chiringuito


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Esta jaca es nueva no, antes (hace muchos años) había un orcazo.


----------



## Topacio (22 May 2022)

Alguien vio 1000 maneras de morir?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Alguien vio 1000 maneras de morir?



Yo lo veía hace años, era curioso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo era más de Empeños a lo bestia.
> 
> 
> 
> Aquí salen los primos gitanos de Mbappé.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Roquete (22 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aparta puta que el jáster es mío y solo mío.



Eres peor que la niña del exorcista.

De hecho, no te lo quiero quitar, DE HECHO, NO TE LO PUEDO QUITAR excepto que te desdobles.


----------



## Roquete (22 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Disculpa si he resultado un poco agresivo, pero es que no tolero ni permito que toquen un solo pelo a mi jáster si no lo hago yo.



No pasa nada, entiendo las pasiones de amor (estoy siguiendo el juicio de Jony Dep y nada me asusta ya ¡jajaja!).

Seguramente eras muy seguidor de Pasión de Gavilanes y eso ha hecho de tí alguien muy apasionado y muy "seloso".


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!



Otra noche larga en canaletas, es un no parar  y como elmadrid no gane la decimocuarta copa de europa, otra fiesta...


----------



## Roquete (22 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No, yo era más de Dinastía. Me fascinaba ver a multimillonarios infelices poniéndose los cuernos unos a otros, ordenando asesinatos para cobrar herencias y violando a menores.



Pues lo dicho, una serie digna de la mísmisima "Niña del Exorcista" ¡jajaja!

¿Qué ocurrirá cuando me descubras con el hámster y nuestros 16-18 (nacidos al día siguiente de nuestros "contactos") hijos en su madriguera?. Pero ves, eso sería más de Pasión de Gavilanes, en Dinastia ni se molestarían por ello (solo se mueven por dinero)...¡¿no será que el jánster es richi?!


----------



## Libertyforall (22 May 2022)

Me ha llegado un chivatazo de que van a prohibir libros sobre las tropas de élite del III Reich: Fallschimjagër, Luftwaffe, Divisiones Panzer, etc. Hasta ahí puedo decir.

Haceros con ellos, especialmente @Furymundo que afirma que en una realidad woke él es un Panzer IV. 






LIU ligó en su viaje al Donbass, con un soldado asiatico-ruso de Kalmykia


Le habrá empujado la caca? X supuestisimo,pero antes le abra empacado el chicho y le abra dejado las nalgas del color de una sandía sin pepitas.




www.burbuja.info





Pueden ser buenos libros para iniciarse en la lectura.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!!

C est Catalunya!!!


----------



## Libertyforall (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!!!
> 
> C est Catalunya!!!



Viva los almogávares y todos los hombres de mar de Catalunya que se hicieron con el Mediterráneo.


----------



## Furymundo (22 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me ha llegado un chivatazo de que van a prohibir libros sobre las tropas de élite del III Reich: Fallschimjagër, Luftwaffe, Divisiones Panzer, etc. Hasta ahí puedo decir.
> 
> Haceros con ellos, especialmente @Furymundo que afirma que en una realidad woke él es un Panzer IV.
> 
> ...



no leo libros, 
pero juego a videojuenjos de guerra


----------



## Libertyforall (22 May 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no leo libros,
> pero juego a videojuenjos de guerra



Pero salen fotos guapas de maquinaria, armamento y tropas. Son unos atlas currados de la editorial Tikal, de Susaeta.

Pero puedes elegir bando en esos juenjos, verdad?


----------



## xilebo (22 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!!!
> 
> C est Catalunya!!!



Ha quedao buena noche, otra vez a canaletas ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

Acabo de salir de aquí


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Acabo de salir de aquí
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067435



Ya estás con tus caminatas nocturnas? que es eso?


----------



## Furymundo (23 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero salen fotos guapas de maquinaria, armamento y tropas. Son unos atlas currados de la editorial Tikal, de Susaeta.
> 
> Pero puedes elegir bando en esos juenjos, verdad?



claro


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya estás con tus caminatas nocturnas? que es eso?



Un bar cerca de mi casa


----------



## Fornicious Jr (23 May 2022)

Mañana me voy a hacer una visita a esta tienda a ver con que salgo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Joder que calor

Oarec que estamos en Perú sin invierno ostia!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No, yo era más de Dinastía. Me fascinaba ver a multimillonarios infelices poniéndose los cuernos unos a otros, ordenando asesinatos para cobrar herencias y violando a menores.



Que sintonía más buena...es como si lloviesen billetes sobre ti.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Alguien vio 1000 maneras de morir?



Esta es superior...de hecho ya se ve que YT la censura...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que sintonía más buena...es como si lloviesen billetes sobre ti.




Esta era la copia de Falcon crear o al revés??


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta era la copia de Falcon crear o al revés??



Falcon Crest era copia de esta, que a su vez era una especie de secuela/spin off de Dallas, yo creo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Falcon Crest era copia de esta, que a su vez era una especie de secuela/spin off de Dallas, yo creo...



Yo recuerdo de muy crío, pero mucho ademas, que ponían una de estas series y después el coche fantástico.
En cuanto que aparecía el puto coche dejaba de comer.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Acabo de localizar una pijada gracias a ver la intro de Dinastía...recuerdo que había un tipo (que debió de tirar su carrera por la borda) que se negaba a seguir con su personaje si lo hacían homosexual, o algo así, y entonces su personaje sufrió un accidente, quedó desfigurado y pusieron a otro actor que sí aceptaba ese giro. Era Al Corley, y lo recuerdo porque cantaba y tocaba la batería (es un decir) a la vez...he buscado a ver si era y...pues sí. 

Frikadas ochenteras mandan, betillas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo recuerdo de muy crío, pero mucho ademas, que ponían una de estas series y después el coche fantástico.
> En cuanto que aparecía el puto coche dejaba de comer.



¿Y no te acuerdas de Lorenzo Lamas haciendo Kung-Fú con Chun-Lí?

La del Coche Fantástico es una obra maestra de las sintonías, brutalérrima....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Acabo de localizar una pijada gracias a ver la intro de Dinastía...recuerdo que había un tipo (que debió de tirar su carrera por la borda) que se negaba a seguir con su personaje si lo hacían homosexual, o algo así, y entonces su personaje sufrió un accidente, quedó desfigurado y pusieron a otro actor que sí aceptaba ese giro. Era Al Corley, y lo recuerdo porque cantaba y tocaba la batería (es un decir) a la vez...he buscado a ver si era y...pues sí.
> 
> Frikadas ochenteras mandan, betillas...




Pero si se da con los palos en la pierna     

Madre mía el Abellán


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si se da con los palos en la pierna
> 
> Madre mía el Abellán



Pues que dejase Dinastía fue un drama, portadas y portadas de "Teleprograma"...  ...y seguro que también salía en Superpop...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues que dejase Dinastía fue un drama, portadas y portadas de "Teleprograma"...  ...y seguro que también salía en Superpop...




Mítico cuando Kitt "muere"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mítico cuando Kitt "muere"



Muy chungo el doblaje panchito. ¿No te acuerdas del doppelgänger de Michael Knight? Creo que llevaba un bigotito canalla...igual flipo. Eso sí, la versión canalla de Kitt se llamaba Karr y alguna vez fue un camión...creo.

Jajajá...joder, brutal...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>




Me parece o lo soñé que le ponen alas o algo así en plan transformer a mitad de serie?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me parece o lo soñé que le ponen alas o algo así en plan transformer a mitad de serie?



Uff, ni idea...vaya fumada!...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)

Uno se da cuenta de las cosas cuando pasan, que grande ha sido el Michael Dudikoff del Coche Fantástico este...David Hasselhoff se llamaba, sí...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Qué hacéis despiertos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 May 2022)




----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

Me descojono


----------



## juantxxxo (23 May 2022)

*40 años y celebrando la consecución del Scudetto


*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Libertyforall (23 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!



Hola picha.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

juantxxxo dijo:


> *40 años y celebrando la consecución del Scudetto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067514
> *




Lo estuve viendo ayer, lástima las lesiones pero es que ya empezaba a ser sobre humano.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 May 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1067584



   

Joder que pinta de colgaos todos


----------



## xilebo (23 May 2022)

Bastante mal sabor de boca  

Pues hay una serie sobre ella _Impeachment: American Crime Story_ 

Digna de hollywood....


----------



## Furymundo (23 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero salen fotos guapas de maquinaria, armamento y tropas. Son unos atlas currados de la editorial Tikal, de Susaeta.
> 
> Pero puedes elegir bando en esos juenjos, verdad?



https://enlisted.net/es

es freetoplay


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Quedan solos tres meses para los premios antonio risiones tercera dosis.

A veces para volver hay que pasar desapercibido...


----------



## escalador (24 May 2022)

Que wapa la Dolly Parton viva el pueblo armado, la legitima defensa la propiedad privada y el amoor


----------



## escalador (24 May 2022)

Pocr qué esto se llama Nocturnos si es un hilo de jubiletas diurnos??

@Sick Sad World ya ni tú estas??

Pos bailo solo...


----------



## TomásPlatz (24 May 2022)

Menudo dia el de hoy, terrazeo, copazos de ron bueno con hielo disfrutando del vientecito y las vistas, filetes de ternera con patatas, y por la noche mas copazos y putas. Me lo merezco despues de haber trabajado como un capullo


----------



## Suprimo (24 May 2022)

Hay tan poca noche ya que cuando voy a remar ya está dando por cvlo la bola naranga


----------



## Libertyforall (24 May 2022)

*Ten cuidado con qué pulso decides echar en esta vida, que lo mismo haces el ridículo.*

Recuerda: "No pegues más fuerte de lo que eres capaz de asumir".

----

*En la empresa,* asegúrate de cuál es tu valía real, que siempre es la valía percibida menos 300 €. Es decir, si te piensas que vales 1.800€, quitale esos 300€ y tú lo que vales es 1.500€.

Pues bien, ya puedes revisar bien tus méritos antes de solicitar un ascenso o antes de jugar la carta de que tienes a otra empresa que te puede contratar. Si ganas el pulso, y te ascienden o te contratan en otro sitio y ganas antigüedad, olé tú. En cambio, como lo pierdas y te quedes donde estabas prepárate porque seguramente nunca antes EN TODA TU VIDA te hayas dejado en evidencia de ese modo.

Te van a dar LAS PEORES TAREAS Y EL PEOR PRODUCTO QUE TENGA LA EMPRESA. Que viene alguien con un problema del copón, que genera poco dinero y, para añadir, de parte de alguien agresivo, pues eso es lo que va a ir para ti, por subnormal.

Que quieres irte a Bahamas en Agosto? No, es época de máxima producción (época en la que curiosamente tus jefes están de vacaciones).

----

Lo mismo pasa cuando vas a comprar *tocho*.

Qué vas a negociar con una inmobiliaria cuando el zulo está a precio de mercado y tienes que pedir una hipoteca del 100% a una entidad basura? Qué posición tienes tú ahí?

Ya puedes entrar con cash en la mano, habiendo dado a la inmo dos pisos con anterioridad para alquilar y con un buen conocimiento de la negociación y los tiempos (RENDIR UNA PLAZA POR HAMBRE), para poder aspirar a una rebaja de 10.000 mortadelos en tu próxima adquisición.

------

*Uno tiene que elegir en qué batallas se puede meter y puede ganar.*


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Hay tan poca noche ya que cuando voy a remar ya está dando por cvlo la bola naranga



Y sobre todo en verano, que la noche todavía es mas corta


----------



## Tubiegah (24 May 2022)

cuando estuve en la patagonia las noches sí que eran  a medianoche con un sol que te cagas y tu cuerpo diciendo perodónde cojones me has traído?  sería de noche cerrada como 2-3 horas


----------



## Tubiegah (24 May 2022)

TomásPlatz dijo:


> Menudo dia el de hoy, terrazeo, copazos de ron bueno con hielo disfrutando del vientecito y las vistas, filetes de ternera con patatas, y por la noche mas copazos y putas. Me lo merezco despues de haber trabajado como un capullo



espero que no bebiera ustec menos de un zacapa centenario xo gran solera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Cabe recordar que en menso de tres meses se celebran los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", los preparativos ya están en marcha, se prevé una lucha a vida o muerte entre el grupo @Pajarotto y los reformistas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 May 2022)

Hey baby...no sé si esta puede ser superada...puff.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 May 2022)

Muerte más absurda que esta?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Muerte más absurda que esta?



Pero si no muere...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero si no muere...











The Mandalorian podría cambiar el género de Boba Fett | TierraGamer


La 2da temporada de The Mandalorian podría mostrarnos a Boba Fett en su versión femenina, así como una serie animada del mismo personaje.




tierragamer.com


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 May 2022)

En lo más emocionante, va y se queda dormidita...


----------



## xilebo (24 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Muerte más absurda que esta?



Digna de hollywood


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Hey baby...no sé si esta puede ser superada...puff.




Creo que as puesto la más estúpida de todas, el hilo ha dejado de tener sentido.

Que bien comenzaba aquello y como según avanzaban los minutos tenía lugar la denigrancia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Muerte más absurda que esta?



Creo que la de prometheus la supera


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En lo más emocionante, va y se queda dormidita...



Menudo grupo de película, nada que ver con las dos anteriores.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Creo que as puesto la más estúpida de todas, el hilo ha dejado de tener sentido.
> 
> Que bien comenzaba aquello y como según avanzaban los minutos tenía lugar la denigrancia.



La de Charlize Theron tampoco estaba mal, pero ésta te dejaba el culo torcido para el resto de la película. Era imposible seguir tomándose en serio aquello, te sacaba totalmente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo grupo de película, nada que ver con las dos anteriores.



Da la impresión de estar improvisando, todo lo contrario de lo que es Nolan. Baja mucho el nivel, salvo la escena del avión.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Da la impresión de estar improvisando, todo lo contrario de lo que es Nolan. Baja mucho el nivel, salvo la escena del avión.




Creo que había una pelea a mitad de película entre el gordo y Batman que estaba bien, pero vamos, aqullello de la cárcel, como aparece en la ciudad y en general era un poco cutre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La de Charlize Theron tampoco estaba mal, pero ésta te dejaba el culo torcido para el resto de la película. Era imposible seguir tomándose en serio aquello, te sacaba totalmente.




ROCIADAS Theron.

Veías los primeros planos de la pelicula, con Scott homenajeando a su propia cinta, la fotografía que era excelente, los murales aquellos...y en cuestión de diez minutos se va todo a la mierda.

Covenant era más directa, pero la parte central del homorobot era un coñazo supremo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Madre mía el perro...patada voladora...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS Theron.
> 
> Veías los primeros planos de la pelicula, con Scott homenajeando a su propia cinta, la fotografía que era excelente, los murales aquellos...y en cuestión de diez minutos se va todo a la mierda.
> 
> Covenant era más directa, pero la parte central del homorobot era un coñazo supremo.



Para pasar la tarde del domingo y ya. Charlize, quiero decir. Las pelis fallidas todas...

Rociadas de verdad es Eva Green...menuda vampira, puff...


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

Todo el mundo come, es dificil vivir del aire  el problema que el metabolismo de cada persona es diferente y unos engordan mas, otro menos,...depende de cada cuerpo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Para pasar la tarde del domingo y ya. Charlize, quiero decir. Las pelis fallidas todas...
> 
> Rociadas de verdad es Eva Green...menuda vampira, puff...




Esta tía por lo que sea reconozco si nivel de rociabilidad pero algo me echa para atrás...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta tía por lo que sea reconozco si nivel de rociabilidad pero algo me echa para atrás...



Claro, el instinto de supervivencia. El primer impulso es seguir vivo...pero, uff, está demasiado tremenda...

Fíjate que bien lo explica el japo de 0:04..."cojo a Eva y banzai, banzai, banzai..."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Claro, el instinto de supervivencia. El primer impulso es seguir vivo...pero, uff, está demasiado tremenda...
> 
> Fíjate que bien lo explica el japo de 0:04..."cojo a Eva y banzai, banzai, banzai..."



   

Tal vez es demasiado feme fatale..


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

Es un ser de luz


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 May 2022)

"Eres un natural...eres comida...para la bestia"



Me pregunto si el grupo "God is an astronaut" sacó su nombre de aquí, o es una frase hecha pirata...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!



Buenos dias !


----------



## Topacio (25 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 May 2022)

Topacio dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (25 May 2022)

La vergara con 49 se mantiene en forma, de rociadas que le habra hecho Obiwan


----------



## juantxxxo (25 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La vergara con 49 se mantiene en forma, de rociadas que le habra hecho Obiwan



Es una mujer despampanante.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Buenas noches, ya os veo que estáis rociando con la Vergara  buena jaca.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

*#todossomosmamadou*


----------



## Libertyforall (26 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!

El otro día estaba pensando en música. Hay gente que dice que el ritmo es la base de todo, a lo que yo contesto: "ponte a escuchar un disco de pop entero o el Kiss FM durante una hora".

Sabéis que el pop como género no me gusta, si acaso canciones sueltas. Y es que el pop, además de elevar el ritmo a una suerte de deidad (que cansa), trata el tema afectivo desde una perspectiva asquerosamente simplista e irreal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!

Está siendo una semana intensa.


----------



## xilebo (26 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!!
> 
> Está siendo una semana intensa.



Buenos dias !

Y tan intensa, si de la fuente de canaletas no sales


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 May 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, esta semana es muy intensa....


----------



## xilebo (27 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, esta semana es muy intensa....



Buenas noches ! que tienes muchos informes para hacer esta semana ?


----------



## Libertyforall (27 May 2022)

Este hilo ya empieza a estar en decadencia, se diga lo que se diga .

@Pajarotto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Este hilo ya empieza a estar en decadencia, se diga lo que se diga .
> 
> @Pajarotto



Buenos días gañanes, decadencia programada que dirían algunos.


----------



## Roquete (27 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



¡jajaja! @Obiwanchernobil en la piscina municipal


----------



## Roquete (27 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> "Eres un natural...eres comida...para la bestia"
> 
> 
> 
> Me pregunto si el grupo "God is an astronaut" sacó su nombre de aquí, o es una frase hecha pirata...



Si está sacado de esa película el guionista tuvo un momento máximo de lucidez; siempre he pensado que la imaginación y capacidad evocadora de quien inventó esa frase es de nivel 11/10.

Sé que soy plasta, pero ya no me quito lo del 11/10 ¡jajajaja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Si está sacado de esa película el guionista tuvo un momento máximo de lucidez; siempre he pensado que la imaginación y capacidad evocadora de quien inventó esa frase es de nivel 11/10.
> 
> Sé que soy plasta, pero ya no me quito lo del 11/10 ¡jajajaja!



Lo de los diálogos está muy descuidado. Piensa en la primera de Rambo, sin ir más lejos. Menudas frases que tenía Trautman y Rambo también...

Y de Spinal Tap van a hacer una segunda parte. 









'This is Spinal Tap' tendrá secuela: el equipo original se reunirá para contarnos el presente de la divertida banda heavy ficticia


Ya se está trabajando en una secuela del falso documental 'This is Spinal Tap' (1984) con el director y el elenco originales. 'Spinal Tap II' tendrá a Rob...




www.espinof.com





(...) Reiner recuerda la *confusión en su estreno*:



> “La primera vez que la proyectamos en Dallas, no sabían qué diablos era. La gente se me acercó y me dijo, no entiendo por qué harías una película sobre una banda de la que nadie ha oído hablar y es tan mala. ¿Por qué lo haces? Dije, es una sátira y lo explicaría, pero tomó un tiempo para que la gente se diera cuenta. Ahora, está en el Registro Nacional de Cine”.


----------



## Roquete (27 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo de los diálogos está muy descuidado. Piensa en la primera de Rambo, sin ir más lejos. Menudas frases que tenía Trautman y Rambo también...
> 
> Y de Spinal Tap van a hacer una segunda parte.
> 
> ...



Sí, por eso dije un "momento de lucidez" porque todo lo demás es terrible ¡jajaja!

Si es cierto lo de la segunda parte, esperaré con impaciencia; cualquier cosa que Christopher Guest es merecedora de atención.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Sí, por eso dije un "momento de lucidez" porque todo lo demás es terrible ¡jajaja!
> 
> Si es cierto lo de la segunda parte, esperaré con impaciencia; cualquier cosa que Christopher Guest es merecedora de atención.



¿Cómo? ¿Qué "Razas de Noche" es "terrible"?

Pronto recibirás "una visita"....


----------



## Roquete (27 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Cómo? ¿Qué "Razas de Noche" es "terrible"?
> 
> Pronto recibirás "una visita"....



¡jajaja! me refería a lo que he visto en la primera escena que has puesto (los maquillajes y las tontadas que decían ¡jajajaja); no puedo hacer un juicio más allá porque no la recuerdo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 May 2022)

@Roquete 
Vamos, que no la has visto...porque si no la recordarías.

¿Y Jovenes ocultos?



Esta BSO la tenía en vinilo, con funda de plástico, no fuese a ser que se me estropease...y volvemos a arrastrar al hilo de los Nocturnos hacia la oscuridad, como corresponde...aunque @Sick Sad World intente llevarnos hacia la luz...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, semana rara está con el Madrid rociando en París....


----------



## Tubiegah (28 May 2022)

Buenos días, chumachos

He visto los mensajes anteriores de Eva Green y ya no rijo bien. 

Es pura sexualidad esa mujer. Ya no es que tenga la mirada de las mil pollas, es que tiene la mirada del súcubo que te va a dejar seco, que se va a meter en tu cuerpo, tu mente, tu vida, tu cartera y tu alma. Te va a derroer por completo, te va a dejar hecho un guiñapo, te va a deconstruir tu masculinidad y aún así vas a volver siempre a ella pidiendo más y más rociadas. 

Es la única mujer de este mundo por la que me resultaría muy difícil, por no decir imposible no ponerle los cuernos a mi señora esposa. 

Ah, reflexiones de un sábado al alba sentado en el trono.

Hala Madrid


----------



## Libertyforall (28 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenos días, chumachos
> 
> He visto los mensajes anteriores de Eva Green y ya no rijo bien.
> 
> ...



Ese es mi ninioh.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 May 2022)

*¿Los que dicen que una vez has pagado totalmente tu vivienda te has solucionado la vida viven de espaldas a la realidad?*

Quitarte la hipoteca es un gran alivio para la economía familiar, pero pensar que está todo hecho con eso es ser un incautó.

La vivienda es un activo. Con mil fanfarronadas y pagos ligados, pero activo. Una vez te has quitado las cargas, toca seguir pagando comunidad, IBI y, bueno, llevar una vida algo más digna (que tampoco muchísimo más).

Hombre, también me consuela pensar que los bancos ya no quieren tocho para ellos (de ahí que hayan subido el número de cuotas impagadas para poder iniciar el procedimiento de Ejecución Hipotecaria*), así como que cada vez menos progenitores avalen las adquisiciones de sus hijos.

*No lo quiero decir muy alto, pero parece que algo hemos avanzado.
*

**12 cuotas impagadas seguidas durante la primera mitad de la vida del préstamo y 15 durante la segunda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, días irreconocible el hilo con tanta final, rociemos Paris!!!!


----------



## Edge2 (28 May 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 May 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenos días, chumachos
> 
> He visto los mensajes anteriores de Eva Green y ya no rijo bien.
> 
> ...



A mi me engancha así y el puto barco SE HUNDE....Hala Madrid 14 veces.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!!!!!
Las eurorociadas madrileñas !!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!!!!!!
> Las eurorociadas madrileñas !!!!!!!!!



Buenos dias gañanes!!!!!

Que noche mas larga en Madrid, he rociado hasta el agua de los floreros jajajajajajajaj


----------



## Libertyforall (29 May 2022)

*La división azul *estuvo condenada a fracasar desde el primero momento.

Aunque es cierto que se presentaron muchos voluntarios para luchar en ella, fue perdiendo popularidad incluso durante el tiempo que estuvo en guerra. No digamos ya una vez terminadas sus operaciones.

¿Cómo se les ocurrió a los alemanes cerderles caballos para transportar víveres y artillería? La realidad es que Estaban expuestos a toda la aviación rusa en sus largas marchas.

Además de sus precarios medios de transporte, sus vestimentas ni cubrían del frío. De ahí que hubiera una cifra exagerada de bajas durante la evacuación del Lago Ilmen (que hicieron con esquís).

Otro dato, es que no dispusieron de artillería antiaérea y eso que la que utilizaba el Reich era legendaria (Flak).

-------

Curiosamente, una suerte bien distinta corrieron las *Escuadrillas Azules* de aviadores.

Fueron un total de 5 y, aunque también fueron perdiendo popularidad social, no tuvieron que enfrentarse de la misma manera a las inclemencias climáticas.

Pilotaban aviones alemanes y también modelos fabricados en España bajo licencia.

Los números hablan por sí solos: 159 aparatos enemigos derribados, 22 bajas propias y 11 condecoraciones.

----

*Conclusión: suertes MUY dispares en la lucha en tierra y aire.*


----------



## Libertyforall (29 May 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes!!!!!
> 
> Que noche mas larga en Madrid, he rociado hasta el agua de los floreros jajajajajajajaj



Yo nunca he sido más aficionado al fútbol que a otras cosas, como los toros o el boxeo.

He sido del Madrid y tengo el chándal, aunque he de reconocer que me daba igual el resultado. Es una competición y debe ganar el mejor.

Debe ser la edad!!


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo nunca he sido más aficionado al fútbol que a otras cosas, como los toros o el boxeo.
> 
> He sido del Madrid y tengo el chándal, aunque he de reconocer que me daba igual el resultado. Es una competición y debe ganar el mejor.
> 
> Debe ser la edad!!



Siii, la edad seguro. Yo antes era super forofo al futbol y con el tiempo me he ido ya mas tranquilizando, y lo veo con calma, y luego salgo en plan ver el ambiente, tomar algunas copas y rociar si se puede


----------



## xilebo (29 May 2022)

Ohhhh que cuki los dos Sick


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, poco apoco creo que a partir de mañana ya deberíamos de ir recuperando la normalidad, a sido una semana de ROCIADAS madrileñas muy intensa.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 May 2022)

*ALI - JOE FRAZIER I*




Smoking Joe le reventó la tripa al subidito. No se todavía ni como no le tiró a dormir.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 May 2022)

Menudas liaba *Howard Hawks.*

De una época en la que ser director de cine tenía un prestigio.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 May 2022)

*Santiago Niño Becerra,* economista por y para los cagalanazis.

Viendo sus vídeos, no es tanto que se equivocara, como que tampoco decía nada demasiado rompedor.


----------



## Libertyforall (30 May 2022)

Este combate de *Golovkin* con el ucraniano este estuvo a puntito a puntito de ser la pelea del año (2019).


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!
Hoy demasiado pronto para ponerse en marcha me temo.


----------



## melf (30 May 2022)

Demasiado pronto para ser buenos dias.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

melf dijo:


> Demasiado pronto para ser buenos dias.



Sin duda.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda.



Agente del NOM confirmado y avistado.


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!
> Hoy demasiado pronto para ponerse en marcha me temo.



Buenos dias! madre mia, que madrugon y para ser lunes tambien


----------



## Roquete (30 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Roquete
> Vamos, que no la has visto...porque si no la recordarías.
> 
> ¿Y Jovenes ocultos?
> ...



¡Ah!, tienes razón y doblas tu razón al hacerme referencia a "Jóvenes ocultos" (que recuerdo haberla visto, pero no recuerdo nada de ella).


Tubiegah dijo:


> Es la única mujer de este mundo por la que me resultaría muy difícil, por no decir imposible no ponerle los cuernos a mi señora esposa.



Esto que afirmas...nunca se sabe. Tal vez la conoces y te cae bien pero no te pone. La "química presencial" es muy importante. 
Y, sin embargo, un día te encuentras con Carmen Machi y no ya solo le pones los cuernos a tu señora si no que lo dejas todo y no vuelves ni a hablar a tu madre con tal de estar con ella. ¡jajajajaa!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Agente del NOM confirmado y avistado.



Cada vez que Pajarotto aparece por el hilo cunde el pánico... *Here's Johnny*!


----------



## xilebo (30 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Cada vez que Pajarotto aparece por el hilo cunde el pánico... *Here's Johnny*!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074595



Jajajajaja total, que bueno !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, con tanta rociada y madrugones estoy para el arrastre, tal sea hora de tomarme en serio que los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" estan a la vuelta de ella esquina para comenzar con nuevos éxitos....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 May 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Agente del NOM confirmado y avistado.




Tu única preocupación debe ser intentar arrebatarme algún premio en la gala, tienes dos meses para revertir la situacion!!!!!

Tengo ases en la manga...no sabes lo que se te viene encima....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 May 2022)

Menuda gata era Anna Karina...te hace esa miradita de 1:38 y dejas de ser persona...muy simpática la escena a partir de 1:53...

La peli es "Pierrot el loco". Seguro que @Roquete la ha visto, no como "Razas de Noche" o "Critters"... 



Darling, you and I always make a bet 
See who’ll crash 
When we reach deep 
In the depths of our past...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Menuda gata era Anna Karina...te hace esa miradita de 1:38 y dejas de ser persona...muy simpática la escena a partir de 1:53...
> 
> La peli es "Pierrot el loco". Seguro que @Roquete la ha visto, no como "Razas de Noche" o "Critters"...
> 
> ...




Que raro te vemos últimamente estas melancolico


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 May 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, seguimos con la resaca futbolística.


----------



## Roquete (31 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Menuda gata era Anna Karina...te hace esa miradita de 1:38 y dejas de ser persona...muy simpática la escena a partir de 1:53...
> 
> La peli es "Pierrot el loco". Seguro que @Roquete la ha visto, no como "Razas de Noche" o "Critters"...
> 
> ...



@Alia del Cuchillo, te vas a sorprender: no la he visto; creo que empecé a verla y dejé de verla en seguida porque me aburría. 
Y eso que me tragué sus "historias del cine".
Pero le voy a dar otra oportunidad porque me han gustado las imágenes del vídeo y porque tal vez ya sea capaz de soportar la extrema incoherencia que alcanzaron muchas de sus historias de esa época.

Otras suyas sí me gustan mucho (como Alphaville) y siempre tiene algún momento que te sorprende por su delicadeza y belleza.

Y tienes razón, no habíamos hablado de Critters, pero tampoco la he visto (y, oye, que he visto "Los Gremlins", "Los Goonies", etc. es decir, que no solo he visto cine introspectivo y cargante en francés y polaco ¡jajajaja!)


----------



## xilebo (31 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, seguimos con la resaca futbolística.



Buenos dias ! y el veranito ya a la vuelta está


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que raro te vemos últimamente estas melancolico



Es por culpa de ese nuevo forero @Lefin du Monde 
Que forma tan exquisita de abrir hilos que tiene, que estilo, que finura...te das cuenta que esas maneras son inalcanzables, que tu mejor momento ya quedó atrás...y llega la melancolía. Pero es algo sereno y reposado, no hay de qué preocuparse.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> @Alia del Cuchillo, te vas a sorprender: no la he visto; creo que empecé a verla y dejé de verla en seguida porque me aburría.
> Y eso que me tragué sus "historias del cine".
> Pero le voy a dar otra oportunidad porque me han gustado las imágenes del vídeo y porque tal vez ya sea capaz de soportar la extrema incoherencia que alcanzaron muchas de sus historias de esa época.
> 
> ...



Gremlins 2 tiene algunas de las mejores frases de la historia del Cine. En concreto, todas las de Greta: "no tengas miedo de lo que sientes..."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

Que escenón....


----------



## Roquete (31 May 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que escenón....



¡jajajajja!. Esas películas tenían muchas escenas buenísimas.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 May 2022)

*Michael Jordan* era un máquina: también jugaba al Baseball. Mis respetos.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 May 2022)

Al Pacino en *Un Domingo cualquiera* te da un baño de realidad, te levanta y te hace triunfar.



Y una versión más Paco de éste es la de Gene Hackman en *Hoosiers*.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 May 2022)

*Clint Eastwood *creía en el deporte como una vía para algunos para dejar la pobreza de lado.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 May 2022)

Y *Samuel L. Jarson* también. Curiosamente, aquí tenemos una peli en la que no lleva un parche en el ojo.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 May 2022)

Un colega decía que la mejor canción de Faith no More es A small victory, aunque en las listas suele salir Epic como tema insignia.

A mí, en cambio, gustandome las anteriores, Midlife Crisis me emociona y me eriza los pelos.

La pvta del jáster @Obiwanchernobil dice que no le gusta la banda, que no es para tanto.


----------



## Libertyforall (31 May 2022)

Me gustó esta interpretación acústica *Kiss*. Ese concierto, del 96, fue una de las pocas ocasiones en que los vimos sin maquillaje.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Un colega decía que la mejor canción de Faith no More es A small victory, aunque en las listas suele salir Epic como tema insignia.
> 
> A mí, en cambio, gustandome las anteriores, Midlife Crisis me emociona y me eriza los pelos.
> 
> La pvta del jáster @Obiwanchernobil dice que no le gusta la banda, que no es para tanto.



No sé, pero yo recuerdo "Midlife Crisis" como la canción que todo el mundo conocía. Un buen disco, aquel "Angel Dust".

A mi me gustaba mucho "Be aggresive"...divertida y tal.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

...pero era mejor disco, en general, el "King for a day..."



...le pones este trallazo al hámster y empieza a convulsionar como en un baño de arena...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 May 2022)

Que grandes eran los Fraguel...

(es la canción de "Estoy fatal")


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Buenas madrugadas, al final con el partido de Nadal me he desvelado  

No ha aparecido por el hilo hoy Obiwan, que raro, estara rociando....


----------



## atasco (1 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *ALI - JOE FRAZIER I*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo vi hace poco como les deja k.o a la mayoria de un un golpe tan solo


----------



## atasco (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas madrugadas, al final con el partido de Nadal me he desvelado
> 
> No ha aparecido por el hilo hoy Obiwan, que raro, estara rociando....



hola buenas noches


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola buenas noches



Hola atasco, que tal fue el dia ? lo siento lo de tu hermana, animo


----------



## atasco (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola atasco, que tal fue el dia ? lo siento lo de tu hermana, animo



pues muy jodido, no se si es por preocupacion de lo de mi hermana o el que, pero me he inchado a rulas y no me baja el ansia



lo de mi hermana le pasa por pensar que esta echo para todas las drogas, me tiene como ejemplo pero ela se droga y trabaja y yo no y me enciego a rulas


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> pues muy jodido, no se si es por preocupacion de lo de mi hermana o el que, pero me he inchado a rulas y no me baja el ansia
> 
> 
> 
> lo de mi hermana le pasa por pensar que esta echo para todas las drogas, me tiene como ejemplo pero ela se droga y trabaja y yo no y me enciego a rulas



Vaya panorama, te faltara poco para entrar en la clinica no? es lo unico q te puede salvar...


----------



## atasco (1 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya panorama, te faltara poco para entrar en la clinica no? es lo unico q te puede salvar...



eso o que mañana me digan que me incorpore al trabajo


----------



## Libertyforall (1 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> lo vi hace poco como les deja k.o a la mayoria de un un golpe tan solo



¿Pero sabes de lo que estás hablando?

Has dicho "de un golpe tan solo". Ali, Frazier y Foreman eran los pesados de lujo de los 70 y todos ellos se han enfrentado entre sí. Este último, por cierto uno de los mejores pecadores de la historia junto con Ernie Shavers y Mike Tyson.

Pero, dicho esto, ni esas tres bestias ni el bueno de Mike ponían a dormir de un solo golpe. En ún primer asalta en varias peleas sí, pero de un golpe casi nunca.


----------



## atasco (1 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Pero sabes de lo que estás hablando?
> 
> Has dicho "de un golpe tan solo". Ali, Frazier y Foreman eran los pesados de lujo de los 70 y todos ellos se han enfrentado entre sí. Este último, por cierto uno de los mejores pecadores de la historia junto con Ernie Shavers y Mike Tyson.
> 
> Pero, dicho esto, ni esas tres bestias ni el bueno de Mike ponían a dormir de un solo golpe. En ún primer asalta en varias peleas sí, pero de un golpe casi nunca.



un directo ala mandibula o ala siens de maik tayso y te quedas moñeco


----------



## atasco (1 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Pero sabes de lo que estás hablando?
> 
> Has dicho "de un golpe tan solo". Ali, Frazier y Foreman eran los pesados de lujo de los 70 y todos ellos se han enfrentado entre sí. Este último, por cierto uno de los mejores pecadores de la historia junto con Ernie Shavers y Mike Tyson.
> 
> Pero, dicho esto, ni esas tres bestias ni el bueno de Mike ponían a dormir de un solo golpe. En ún primer asalta en varias peleas sí, pero de un golpe casi nunca.



te mete gancho al costao y luego en la cabeza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!
Soplan Aires de guerra civil en el foro....


----------



## Roquete (1 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...pero era mejor disco, en general, el "King for a day..."
> 
> 
> 
> ...le pones este trallazo al hámster y empieza a convulsionar como en un baño de arena...



¡jajajajajajajajaja!


----------



## melf (1 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Un colega decía que la mejor canción de Faith no More es A small victory, aunque en las listas suele salir Epic como tema insignia.
> 
> A mí, en cambio, gustandome las anteriores, Midlife Crisis me emociona y me eriza los pelos.
> 
> La pvta del jáster @Obiwanchernobil dice que no le gusta la banda, que no es para tanto.



Pues estoy con el jaster, en su dia me parecian del monton y encima han envejecido fatal.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!
> Soplan Aires de guerra civil en el foro....



Buenos dias ! preparamos estamos


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Pedazo de hostia, madre mia


----------



## xilebo (1 Jun 2022)

Ya, a ver quien es el mas macho tmb.....corremos un tupido velo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jun 2022)

Parece que ellas también compiten...otro techo de cristal que salta por los aires...

...la pobre Cyganka cobra de lo lindo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!!


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!!!



Buenos dias ! las 7 de la mañana, no esta mal


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva 

La última vez que fui al bling bling, había en la puerta una tía de las de 1000€ la hora vestida de diabla 

Así que igual la tía esa es la nueva novia de Piqué


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Exclusiva
> 
> La última vez que fui al bling bling, había en la puerta una tía de las de 1000€ la hora vestida de diabla
> 
> Así que igual la tía esa es la nueva novia de Piqué



Algo asi ?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Algo asi ?



Pero en rubia, como le gusta a piqué


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Que estilo tiene la Jeni jugando al tenis 




Con esa derecha, gana Roland Garros....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jun 2022)

Para habernos matao...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Para habernos matao...



ROCIADAS ilimitadas!!!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> ROCIADAS ilimitadas!!!!!!!



Marcó una época, hasta que Megan Fox levantó aquel capó...y más cosas se levantaron.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Marcó una época, hasta que Megan Fox levantó aquel capó...y más cosas se levantaron.



90-95 Jennifer connelly 
95-2000 Jennifer LOVE 
2000-2005 Megan Fox.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 90-95 Jennifer connelly
> 95-2000 Jennifer LOVE
> 2000-2005 Megan Fox.



Pobre Lindsay Lohan...estaba llamada a más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pobre Lindsay Lohan...estaba llamada a más.



Buenas noche gañanes, a mi nunca me pareció gran cosa, nunca la tuve en cuenta en las ROCIADAS veraniegas .


----------



## xilebo (2 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Marcó una época, hasta que Megan Fox levantó aquel capó...y más cosas se levantaron.



Y vio que se le habia roto la cigueña


----------



## Fornicious Jr (2 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noche gañanes, a mi nunca me pareció gran cosa, nunca la tuve en cuenta en las ROCIADAS veraniegas .



Lindsay Lohan tenía su punto, pero a una edad que igual se me presenta la fiscalía en casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y vio que se le habia roto la cigueña




Todos queríamos un megan Fox...pero obtuvimos a una Charo Fox.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Lindsay Lohan tenía su punto, pero a una edad que igual se me presenta la fiscalía en casa



Se estropeó muy pronto, sí. Y su puesto lo ocupó Emma Stone, supongo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Se estropeó muy pronto, sí. Y su puesto lo ocupó Emma Stone, supongo.



La Lohan esa palmo no?, La Stone es demasiado formal para unas ROCIADAS veraniegas...


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 90-95 Jennifer connelly
> 95-2000 Jennifer LOVE
> 2000-2005 Megan Fox.



Por cierto, te queda la franja de 2005-2022 por completar


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La Lohan esa palmo no?, La Stone es demasiado formal para unas ROCIADAS veraniegas...



Lohan debe sobrevivir como soldado de fortuna. 
Si tiene suerte (cash sano), quizás pueda contratarla.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, te queda la franja de 2005-2022 por completar



Esa franja ya se compone de extractoras de menos impacto y coincide con la gran crisis de las rociadas.

No se me ocurre, alguna idea?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Por cierto, te queda la franja de 2005-2022 por completar



Sólo estaba esperando a que se lo pidiésemos....edito: pues no. Es verdad que ya no hay hembras de gran impacto como las de antes....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jun 2022)

A quien metes?.

2005-2010....no se me ocurre.

2010 en adelante ya empieza la cirugía a realizar transformaciones discutibles...


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esa franja ya se compone de extractoras de menos impacto y coincide con la gran crisis de las rociadas.
> 
> No se me ocurre, alguna idea?



A bate pronto la scarllet johansson, jessica alba, ....hay algunas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A bate pronto la scarllet johansson, jessica alba, ....hay algunas



La alba es la que más posibilidades tenía, pero su estrellato de ROCIADAS fue fugaz, un par de años, no consiguió dominar en su franja ante grandes adversarias como Megan fox.


----------



## xilebo (3 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La alba es la que más posibilidades tenía, pero su estrellato de ROCIADAS fue fugaz, un par de años, no consiguió dominar en su franja ante grandes adversarias como Megan fox.



Eso si, le salio luego competencia  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La alba es la que más posibilidades tenía, pero su estrellato de ROCIADAS fue fugaz, un par de años, no consiguió dominar en su franja ante grandes adversarias como Megan fox.



Apenas aquel baile de Sin City, intentando reproducir lo de Salma Hayek en "Abierto..."

Jessica Alba no fue nada dominante, una de tantas.


----------



## Pajarotto (3 Jun 2022)

¿Qué es lo que me he perdido? ¿Se ha hablado sobre mí?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que me he perdido? ¿Se ha hablado sobre mí?



Sí, se dice en el hilo que eres asiduo de El Patrón y que tienes pase vip del bling bling


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que me he perdido? ¿Se ha hablado sobre mí?



Apocalipsis!!!!!! Tu final ha llegado!!! Larga vida a años reformistas!!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Jun 2022)

un segarro amegos


----------



## Tubiegah (3 Jun 2022)

como veo que hoy estais ocupados os dejo tremenda rola


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> como veo que hoy estais ocupados os dejo tremenda rola



Menudo pureta


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Apenas aquel baile de Sin City, intentando reproducir lo de Salma Hayek en "Abierto..."
> 
> Jessica Alba no fue nada dominante, una de tantas.



Pues para mí Jessica estaba más buena a todos los niveles.

La hicieron bullying de pequenya y no solamente por su procedencia. De ahí que defienda que ser guapa te abre muchas puertas, pero te PUEDE generar muchos problemas con los que lidiar. Te facilita un 75% de la vida, pero te dificulta un 25%. Sí, es 1/4, pero ahí está.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menudo pureta



buenos días, gañán


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> buenos días, gañán



Buenos días, Jefe.

Ah y otra reflexión. Ser guapa te facilita las cosas, y todo eso. Pero más importante que la belleza en general, es un elemento muy específico de esta que no todo tienen: tener una casa ATRAYENTE. Eso es otro nivel.

Por poner un ejemplo, y aunque no coincida con la guarra @Obiwanchernobil con Faith No More (como músicos) si que coincido en que Jennifer Conelly tiene una cara atrayente.


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

depende del día


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> depende del día



ROCIADAS hasta el infinito y más alla!!!!

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> depende del día



Y de la hora tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jun 2022)

Rociar o no rociar esa es la cuestión...


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

animemos un poco el fracasábado


----------



## xilebo (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociar o no rociar esa es la cuestión...



Total jajajaja ha puesto la jeni en su instagram fotos de jovencita. En esa epoca estarias tu rociandola un dia si, y otro tambien


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociar o no rociar esa es la cuestión...



A ver si actualizas el título del jilo...


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El título es perfecto. La muerte más absurda que recuerde hasta ahora es la de este hilo.



  pa muerte la de mis neuronas hoy, allévoy con otra copa tanquerai


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Total jajajaja ha puesto la jeni en su instagram fotos de jovencita. En esa epoca estarias tu rociandola un dia si, y otro tambien
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079554
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079558



¿Y quien no? En esa época es de las que buscabas en internet (aquella mierda de internet) a ver si salían fotos desnuda. ¡Qué pajas caían con la imaginación!


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

joer qué joBenes sois. Otros dejábamos las páginas del Venca pegadas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joer qué joBenes sois. Otros dejábamos las páginas del Venca pegadas



¿Jóvenes? Si la Jenni explotó en los 90. Venca, Interviú, hasta con la guarra que ponían en El Jueves,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Apenas aquel baile de Sin City, intentando reproducir lo de Salma Hayek en "Abierto..."
> 
> Jessica Alba no fue nada dominante, una de tantas.



Intentó explotar su físico todo lo que pudo pero nunca llegó a las cotas de muchas otras.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Marcó una época, hasta que Megan Fox levantó aquel capó...y más cosas se levantaron.



Nunca me ha parecido una supernada. Creo que cayó una paja en una peli insulsa de un hombrelobo y poco más. Se lió con el de sensación de morir, tuvo hijos, se separó y ahora se ha liado con un pijo alternativo tironucable mucho más joven que ellas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sólo estaba esperando a que se lo pidiésemos....edito: pues no. Es verdad que ya no hay hembras de gran impacto como las de antes....



Tendrías que poner a Rihana, Katy Perry,...


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Jun 2022)

vaya mierda jembras habéis ponido. 
que levante una pielna el que nunca haya visitado a Onán con Ana Obregón


----------



## Edge2 (4 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aquí te dejo una de las mejores comidas de coño que jamás haya visto, y tengo 10.000 películas de porno jasteril


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tendrías que poner a Rihana, Katy Perry,...



Katy Perry puede, pero a Rihanna no le veo nada...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Uf, no. No tienen nada que ver.



Pelirroja angelical, o algo así sería el nicho...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> vaya mierda jembras habéis ponido.
> que levante una pielna el que nunca haya visitado a Onán con Ana Obregón



Sí pero no era ni este siglo

Y con la faltoyano y Bárbara Rey en las películas del destape. Pero claro, entonces, tenían casi 50 años menos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Nunca me ha parecido una supernada. Creo que cayó una paja en una peli insulsa de un hombrelobo y poco más. Se lió con el de sensación de morir, tuvo hijos, se separó y ahora se ha liado con un pijo alternativo tironucable mucho más joven que ellas.



Troleando a fuego.
Hembra top en lo físico. En lo demás, que la compre quien la aguante. O la pueda mantener o como funcione a los niveles estratosféricos a los que se mueve la moza esa...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Jun 2022)

La winona en los 90 tenía un polvazo 
La de top gun era para no parar de cascarsela en 3 días, pero mita como está ahora 
La Sigourney Weaver de caza fantasmas igual
Y la melanie griffith de armas de mujer (y a su madre en las pelis de hicthcock)
Y a Demi Moore en sus tiempos mozos
Y a Michelle Pfeiffer

Y a la mayoría de las tías de las series juveniles


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Jun 2022)

Pongamos a las del csi

Eres de Sara o de Catherine?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pongamos a las del csi
> 
> Eres de Sara o de Catherine?



De Catherine, sin duda. 

Sigourney Weaver siempre me ha parecido muy guapa, cosas mías.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aquí te dejo una de las mejores comidas de coño que jamás haya visto, y tengo 10.000 películas de porno jasteril



La tiene totalmente entregada, rendida a sus pies. Vaya crack Whitey...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues para mí Jessica estaba más buena a todos los niveles.
> 
> La hicieron bullying de pequenya y no solamente por su procedencia. De ahí que defienda que ser guapa te abre muchas puertas, pero te PUEDE generar muchos problemas con los que lidiar. Te facilita un 75% de la vida, pero te dificulta un 25%. Sí, es 1/4, pero ahí está.



No me refiero a ellas, me refiero al impacto de la escena. A mi Salma Hayek no me dice gran cosa, me gusta más Jessica Alba, pero en el cine no respiraba nadie durante aquella escena...bueno, las mujeres sí, que nos miraban por el rabillo del ojo, por si nos daba un ictus...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociar o no rociar esa es la cuestión...



Rociar o guardártelo para ti...¿pero qué dilema es ese?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De joven no me gustaba. Pero veo ahora cazafantasmas o alien y me parece bastante follable.



Yo la encuentro guapa, me gusta su cara, su expresión...en Cazafantasmas está muy follable. En Alien la 1 sí, la 2 es muy bollera, nada apetecible, supongo que buscado. Está mejor incluso en la 3, rapada.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Yo que sé...además, creo que es muy alta. Eso me pone muchísimo. Si me sacan la cabeza, entro en modo berserker...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Rociar o guardártelo para ti...¿pero qué dilema es ese?



Que conteste Billy...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Jun 2022)

Aún no han abierto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Que digo, yo 

Vale, es la mejor zona de marcha de Barcelona

Pero no es un poco arriesgado salir a tomar algo a un local que dando la vuelta de la manzana está el luz de gas y te puedes encontrar a tu jefe?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Foto de el patrón


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo que sé...además, creo que es muy alta. Eso me pone muchísimo. Si me sacan la cabeza, entro en modo berserker...




Alguien que mata aliens siempre es rociable, siempre.

Buenas noches gañanes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Aún no han abierto
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1079882



Que es eso


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso



El local de perdición al que van Riqui y Geri


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> El local de perdición al que van Riqui y Geri



Mamadoulandia?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadoulandia?



Poco negro verás en Tuset 
A menos que sea un negro famosete, no le dejarían entrar


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Jun 2022)

¿Se ha hablado ya de mí?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Poco negro verás en Tuset
> A menos que sea un negro famosete, no le dejarían entrar




Existen mamadous fluorescentes y famosetes, son los mamadousetes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Se ha hablado ya de mí?



Tengo preparado sorpresas....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Que digo, yo
> 
> Vale, es la mejor zona de marcha de Barcelona
> 
> Pero no es un poco arriesgado salir a tomar algo a un local que dando la vuelta de la manzana está el luz de gas y te puedes encontrar a tu jefe?



¿Por donde está esa mierda?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes



Buenas noches gañanes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Jun 2022)

¿Soy yo o aquí aparecen y desaparecen páginas?


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Soy yo o aquí aparecen y desaparecen páginas?



No eres tu, aparecen y desaparecen, alguien del hilo se volvio a inmolar


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Jun 2022)

¿Hola?


----------



## xilebo (5 Jun 2022)

El posado del verano ya llego


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Estamos siendo víctimas de otro ciber ataque contra los reformistas!!!!!!!

Protegeos ministros!! Nos están cazando uno a uno!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estamos siendo víctimas de otro ciber ataque contra los reformistas!!!!!!!
> 
> Protegeos ministros!! Nos están cazando uno a uno!!!!!!



Estan cayendo como moscas!!

Buenos dias gañanes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estan cayendo como moscas!!
> 
> Buenos dias gañanes




Mis últimos informes del departamento de inteligencia son claros...no es @Pajarotto quién se esconde tras este último ataque de borrado de páginas...no, no es el.

Todo parece indicar que se trata de un grupo militarizado mamadou...

Os seguiré informando.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mis últimos informes del departamento de inteligencia son claros...no es @Pajarotto quién se esconde tras este último ataque de borrado de páginas...no, no es el.
> 
> Todo parece indicar que se trata de un grupo militarizado mamadou...
> 
> Os seguiré informando.



Joe con los mamdou, los veo hasta en la sopa


----------



## machotafea (6 Jun 2022)

Que diablos sucede, lunáticos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Que diablos sucede, lunáticos.




Escapa mientras existan posibilidades!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes....
Se que últimamente tengo descuidado el hilo, pero próximamente abra novedades....

Solo último los preparativos para la gran guerra y la gala "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes....
> Se que últimamente tengo descuidado el hilo, pero próximamente abra novedades....
> 
> Solo último los preparativos para la gran guerra y la gala "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"....



Pues se esta acumulando el trabajo  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

Cuantos buenos momentos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Cuantos buenos momentos...



En ocasiones te diría que me sorprendes por tu buen gusto, pero te mentiría, ya sé que tienes buen gusto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En ocasiones te diría que me sorprendes por tu buen gusto, pero te mentiría, ya sé que tienes buen gusto.



Todo lo que sé lo he aprendido en este hilo.

Nadie impedirá que lleguemos a las 1.000 páginas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Todo lo que sé lo he aprendido en este hilo.
> 
> Nadie impedirá que lleguemos a las 1.000 páginas.



No se que decirte, con todos los ataques que estamos sufriendo y borrados de páginas algunos reformistas temen por su integridad física, está siendo una caza de brujas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No se que decirte, con todos los ataques que estamos sufriendo y borrados de páginas algunos reformistas temen por su integridad física, está siendo una caza de brujas...



Podemos mantener el conflicto dentro de unos límites, digamos, civilizados...pero si quieren la guerra total...la tendrán. Si tocan a un reformista, nos tocan a todos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

¿Melissa Auf der Maur o la otra?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)

Courtney Love es "la otra".
Nunca me gustó nada, la verdad. Gracias a Dios, a veces hasta me olvido de como se llama (en serio)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Jun 2022)

Habría que ir cambiando ya la temática, no?. A ver qué se os ocurre por ahí...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jun 2022)

En el fondo los mismos de siempre apatrullamos de forma nocturna este lugar.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Kedada para hacer guardia frente al piso de Piqué?

Santaló 152 el edificio de ladrillo visto









Vídeo | Primeras imágenes de Gerard Piqué entrando en su piso de soltero


Hemos podido confirmar que el futbolista del Barça vive actualmente en su piso de soltero de Sant Gervasi, próximo a la plaza Adrià




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En el fondo los mismos de siempre apatrullamos de forma nocturna este lugar.



Sii los mismo siempre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii los mismo siempre



Que dura se vuelve de repente la vida sin futbol


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii los mismo siempre



hola xilebo ,en menos de 24 horas me he bebido un litro de whisky 2 canelos de hash y uno de marijuana, y han pasado dos horas y me he ido del centro


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola xilebo ,en menos de 24 horas me he bebido un litro de whisky 2 canelos de hash y uno de marijuana, y han pasado dos horas y me he ido del centro



Hola Atasco, madre mia, pero ya te internaron en el centro al final?


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hola Atasco, madre mia, pero ya te internaron en el centro al final?



al final no, gracias al trabajo/curso remunerado por riesgo de exclusion social que estoy haciendo en agosto cobro y me va a dar por pillar y ludopatear, a ver si me la palmo de sobredosis


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> al final no, gracias al trabajo/curso remunerado por riesgo de exclusion social que estoy haciendo en agosto cobro y me va a dar por pillar y ludopatear, a ver si me la palmo de sobredosis



Pero no te lo gastes en eso hombree


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero no te lo gastes en eso hombree



Y QUE HAGO GYM? NUTRICIONISTA? PESO 101KILOS ESTOY ECHO MIERDA, EN MENOS DE 24 HORAS ME HE BEBIDO UN LITRO DE WHIKY Y FUMANDO





QUE HAGO CON EL DIJNERO IRME DE PUTAS=?



QUIERO PALMARLA TIO NO QUIERO VIVIR


----------



## Ángel de Luz (8 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> Y QUE HAGO GYM? NUTRICIONISTA? PESO 101KILOS ESTOY ECHO MIERDA, EN MENOS DE 24 HORAS ME HE BEBIDO UN LITRO DE WHIKY Y FUMANDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Llevas queriendo matarte desde que te conozco


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

__





Deportes - Ideas para putear a la tía que está haciendo guardia en casa de piqué?


Así a bote pronto, pillar unas cuantas monedas de cobre que no hay manera de quitarme de encima y al pasar por delante, dejarlas caer al suelo y decir, toma maja, para que te compres un bocadillo La segunda idea, es que pillar alguna bolsa o caja de tienda buena (hoy es el día de los trastos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Voy a cenar y me voy a hacer guardia en la puerta del piso de Piqué

A ver si grabo cualquier chorrada y se lo puedo vender a mediaset


----------



## xilebo (8 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> Y QUE HAGO GYM? NUTRICIONISTA? PESO 101KILOS ESTOY ECHO MIERDA, EN MENOS DE 24 HORAS ME HE BEBIDO UN LITRO DE WHIKY Y FUMANDO
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso no, pues cambiar la forma de vida que llevas, empezar de cero. Mira ese trabajo/curso puede ser el inicio y no te gastes el dinero en fumar y alcholol


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso no, pues cambiar la forma de vida que llevas, empezar de cero. Mira ese trabajo/curso puede ser el inicio y no te gastes el dinero en fumar y alcholol



llevava 3 años o 4 sin drogarme ni beber y he recaido desde que empezo el año no levanto cabeza no puedo evitarlo si no son las pastillas es el alkol si no es el alkol es la coca si no el juego, estoy en una situacion muy jodido y no paso de ciclo hoy he llorado por recordar lo mal que lo he pasado con lo de tro¡-¡, y hoy me dio un ataque de panico y en la hora del descanso me he ido a casa sin avisar a la cordinadora, y me ha escrito ella un mensaje en plan

atasco Cómo estás?, ¿todo bien? y la he contestado si todo bien mañana estare en la clase, ç





que es empezar de cero? lo primero seria el peso volver a coger gusto al deporte, pero para eso tengo que bajar 40 kilos o 30,cuando me muera nisiquiera dejare un bonito cadaver

pero si empezar de cero, deporte, competir viajar, encontrarla. eso seria partir de CERO?


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> llevava 3 años o 4 sin drogarme ni beber y he recaido desde que empezo el año no levanto cabeza no puedo evitarlo si no son las pastillas es el alkol si no es el alkol es la coca si no el juego, estoy en una situacion muy jodido y no paso de ciclo hoy he llorado por recordar lo mal que lo he pasado con lo de tro¡-¡, y hoy me dio un ataque de panico y en la hora del descanso me he ido a casa sin avisar a la cordinadora, y me ha escrito ella un mensaje en plan
> 
> atasco Cómo estás?, ¿todo bien? y la he contestado si todo bien mañana estare en la clase, ç
> 
> ...


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

@xilebo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (8 Jun 2022)

Hay una periolista, bueno, becaria diferente a la de esta mañana 

La verdad es que alguien podría llamar a la poli, porque en vez de en la acera está sentada en la parte exterior del portal y eso es propiedad privada


----------



## atasco (8 Jun 2022)

Ángel de Luz dijo:


> Llevas queriendo matarte desde que te conozco



desde 2018 que me registre lo he querido morir suicidio muerte no vida gratificante no funnny


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Jun 2022)

Brutal temazo...el guitarrista de 2:15 tiene cara de tener partes de cadáveres en la nevera...



@atasco cómprate una guitarra y haz música rara de esta, que yo te la compro.


----------



## atasco (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Brutal temazo...el guitarrista de 2:15 tiene cara de tener partes de cadáveres en la nevera...
> 
> 
> 
> @atasco cómprate una guitarra y haz música rara de esta, que yo te la compro.



no me sacara de pobrre


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> no me sacara de pobrre



...pero podrías llegar a conquistar la Eternidad...

"Lanzar los dardos" 
de Charles Bukowski

Si vas a intentarlo, ve hasta el final.
De otra forma ni siquiera comiences.

Si vas a intentarlo, ve hasta el final.
Esto puede significar perder novias,
esposas,
parientes,
trabajos y,
quizá tu cordura.

Ve hasta el final.
Esto puede significar no comer por 3 o 4 días.
Esto puede significar congelarse en el banco de un parque.
Esto puede significar la cárcel.
Esto puede significar burlas, escarnios, soledad…
*La soledad es un regalo.*
Los demás son una prueba de tu insistencia, o
de cuánto quieres realmente hacerlo.
Y lo harás,
a pesar del rechazo y de las desventajas,
y será mejor que cualquier cosa que hayas imaginado.

Si vas a intentarlo, ve hasta el final.
No hay otro sentimiento como ese.
Estarás a solas con los dioses
y las noches se encenderán con fuego.

Hazlo, hazlo, hazlo.
Hazlo.
Hasta el final,
hasta el final.

Llevarás la vida directo a la perfecta carcajada.
Es la única buena lucha que hay.


----------



## atasco (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...pero podrías llegar a conquistar la Eternidad...
> 
> "Lanzar los dardos"
> de Charles Bukowski
> ...



gracias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Joder que temporadita de curro llevo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que alguien de un paso al frente y asuma la presidencia del partido.


----------



## Libertyforall (9 Jun 2022)

Por cierto: ¿Habéis visto Top Gun Maverick?

Yo no. A mí es que la primera no me pareció para tanto. De hecho, la considere una peli del montón, aunque la vi hace 12 años. Quizá sí la viera hoy cambiaría de opinión...


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> llevava 3 años o 4 sin drogarme ni beber y he recaido desde que empezo el año no levanto cabeza no puedo evitarlo si no son las pastillas es el alkol si no es el alkol es la coca si no el juego, estoy en una situacion muy jodido y no paso de ciclo hoy he llorado por recordar lo mal que lo he pasado con lo de tro¡-¡, y hoy me dio un ataque de panico y en la hora del descanso me he ido a casa sin avisar a la cordinadora, y me ha escrito ella un mensaje en plan
> 
> atasco Cómo estás?, ¿todo bien? y la he contestado si todo bien mañana estare en la clase, ç
> 
> ...



Siii, eso seria empezar de cero. Quitar malos habitos e ir por el buen camino, por lo menos intentarlo


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Jun 2022)

Buenos gañanes, días


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que temporadita de curro llevo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que alguien de un paso al frente y asuma la presidencia del partido.



Trabajar tanto es malo para la salud  pues Sick podría ser una buena presidenta de verano mientras tu te recuperas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Trabajar tanto es malo para la salud  pues Sick podría ser una buena presidenta de verano mientras tu te recuperas



Sin duda, unas vacaciones y descanso son necesarios mientras planificamos la gran guerra y la gala "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"

Que así sea.

@Sick Sad World nombrada presidenta de los reformistas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Por cierto: ¿Habéis visto Top Gun Maverick?
> 
> Yo no. A mí es que la primera no me pareció para tanto. De hecho, la considere una peli del montón, aunque la vi hace 12 años. Quizá sí la viera hoy cambiaría de opinión...




La primera es un icono gay, la segunda no sé si se a estrenado ya.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda, unas vacaciones y descanso son necesarios mientras planificamos la gran guerra y la gala "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"
> 
> Que así sea.
> 
> @Sick Sad World nombrada presidenta de los reformistas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que temporadita de curro llevo, creo que ha llegado el momento de que alguien de un paso al frente y asuma la presidencia del partido.



Si tú caes, Pajarotto se hará con todo en un abrir y cerrar de pico.

Debes resistir.

P.S.: bueno, Sick puede resistir.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Si tú caes, Pajarotto se hará con todo en un abrir y cerrar de pico.
> 
> Debes resistir.
> 
> P.S.: bueno, Sick puede resistir.



Pajarotto y su banda para atacarnos


----------



## xilebo (9 Jun 2022)

jajajajaj pues ya tienes la excusa perfecta ahora para entrar


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La primera es un icono gay, la segunda no sé si se a estrenado ya.











‘Top Gun: Maverick’ Is Actually the Gayest Movie of the Year


Everything we can’t stop loving, hating, and thinking about this week in pop culture.




www.thedailybeast.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> ‘Top Gun: Maverick’ Is Actually the Gayest Movie of the Year
> 
> 
> Everything we can’t stop loving, hating, and thinking about this week in pop culture.
> ...



Gracias por la info @Tails 
Que tal te va con la Xbox series?


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por la info @Tails
> Que tal te va con la Xbox series?



Me dijeron que te compraste la playstation 5 para dejar de lado los juegos de trans


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Si tú caes, Pajarotto se hará con todo en un abrir y cerrar de pico.
> 
> Debes resistir.
> 
> P.S.: bueno, Sick puede resistir.




@Sick Sad World estoy seguro que llevara a cabo las reformas necesarias en este hilo.

Yo debo poner mis ojos en la gran guerra y los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Me dijeron que te compraste la playstation 5 para dejar de lado los juegos de trans




80 euros cada juego.


12 euros 300 juego Game pass.


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 80 euros cada juego.
> 
> 
> 12 euros 300 juego Game pass.



80 euros cada juego en series x + 50 cada mes en xbox + 50 para poder jugar a un jugador


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 80 euros cada juego.
> 
> 
> 12 euros 300 juego Game pass.



10 euros 1000 juegos en playstion now la mayoría de esos 300 estaban hace 10 años en now

puedes jugar al refrito de un juego de los 80 street of rage (que en series x vale 80 euros como el tetris)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> 10 euros 1000 juegos en playstion now la mayoría de esos 300 estaban hace 10 años en now
> 
> puedes jugar al refrito de un juego de los 80 street of rage (que en series x vale 80 euros como el tetris)


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Gran Turismo 7 edición especial 84 

street of rage 4 en series x normal 80


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Sick Sad World estoy seguro que llevara a cabo las reformas necesarias en este hilo.
> 
> Yo debo poner mis ojos en la gran guerra y los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".



Quedamos a la espera de que te decidas a liderarnos en la Gran Ofensiva...hasta entonces, mantendremos las posiciones.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Jun 2022)

Del hilo de los gifs...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Gran Turismo 7 edición especial 84
> 
> street of rage 4 en series x normal 80


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Quedamos a la espera de que te decidas a liderarnos en la Gran Ofensiva...hasta entonces, mantendremos las posiciones.




Venceremos en la gran guerra!!!!


----------



## Tails (9 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Venceremos en la gran guerra!!!!



Como yo soy inmortal compraré palomitas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Tails dijo:


> Como yo soy inmortal compraré palomitas



No te dejes engañar por @Pajarotto tu eres buena persona!!!!!

Por cierto, buenas noches gañanes


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Jun 2022)

Queda oficialmente inaugurado el fracaviernes 




*Arriba Radical*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)

Son vísperas de fracasábado...


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Jun 2022)

la semana me ha dejado totalmente derroído y aquí estoy, escuchando un poco de blues, con un bowmore con hielo y veyendo cómo cae la noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la semana me ha dejado totalmente derroído y aquí estoy, escuchando un poco de blues, con un bowmore con hielo y veyendo cómo cae la noche



Buen gusto musical el tuyo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> la semana me ha dejado totalmente derroído y aquí estoy, escuchando un poco de blues, con un bowmore con hielo y veyendo cómo cae la noche



Buen plan.

Yo no soy de alcoholes fuertes, salvo quizás el brandy. Los años universitarios los pasé a base de Magno con cola. Pero ahora lo mío es la cerveza, la verdad...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Buen plan.
> 
> Yo no soy de alcoholes fuertes, salvo quizás el brandy. Los años universitarios los pasé a base de Magno con cola. Pero ahora lo mío es la cerveza, la verdad...




Que melancólico te noto últimamente,se que mucha gente no quiere que ni yo ni @Pajarotto terminemos el uno con el otro en la gran guerra, quedando solo dos meses es normal que estés triste, no obstante así de caprichoso es el destino, uno de los dos desaparecerá...pero surgirá un nuevo reinado.

"¡Vota reformista, vota por una buena dictadura!"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que melancólico te noto últimamente,se que mucha gente no quiere que ni yo ni @Pajarotto terminemos el uno con el otro en la gran guerra, quedando solo dos meses es normal que estés triste, no obstante así de caprichoso es el destino, uno de los dos desaparecerá...pero surgirá un nuevo reinado.
> 
> "¡Vota reformista, vota por una buena dictadura!"



...todos sabemos como va a acabar lo tuyo con Pajarotto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

Es lo que se espera de la presidenta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

_Buenos días mamadous!!!_


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Jun 2022)

buenos mediodías, fuego hace ya en la calle
buen tiempo, que dicen


----------



## Tubiegah (11 Jun 2022)

amosss ahí le fracasabadé, como dicen los auténticos parisinos de Saint Dennis


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jun 2022)

La world premiere del segundo capítulos de "María conoce a mamadou en Tinder" tendrá lugar en las próximas horas...se está en proceso de corrección del texto a la publicación previa...


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jun 2022)

Pues nada, *Morante de la Puebla* este año se echa el espectáculo de los toros a los hombros.

A ver cómo le sale al genio. Tiene en torno a unas 110 corridas firmadas, lo que pasa por solamente dormir en hoteles desde marzo hasta octubre y noviembre (puede que incluso diciembre, que me parece que hay toros en México).

A ver si le sale muchas tardes 'el toro' al maestro, puesto que si no, se desentiende y rápido.

Curiosamente, en Madrid, en su última tarde, se llevó un buen abucheo y pitidos con su primero y fue aplaudidísimo y triunfó con su segundo, cuarto de la tarde.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La world premiere del segundo capítulos de "María conoce a mamadou en Tinder" tendrá lugar en las próximas horas...se está en proceso de corrección del texto a la publicación previa...



Bieeen, ya queda menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bieeen, ya queda menos




Me voy a cagar en todo lo que se menea, ayer iba a colgarlo, le di al enter y no me cargo la pagina el foro...no tenia copia del texto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jun 2022)

"Lorenzo lamas, el rey de las guarras"


----------



## xilebo (12 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me voy a cagar en todo lo que se menea, ayer iba a colgarlo, le di al enter y no me cargo la pagina el foro...no tenia copia del texto...



Vaya, siempre hay que hacer copia del texto, y mas en este foro, que siempre da sorpresas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches presidenta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Tal vez ya sea más ya la casa negra que blanca...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "Lorenzo lamas, el rey de las guarras"



Han llenado el hilo de fotos homoeróticas en vez de poner la intro de Renegado...


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Jun 2022)

Rammstein estuvieron sembrados durante los años 2004 y 2005. Un buen exponente fue Ronsenrot.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Jun 2022)

Tengo pendiente escuchar más detenidamente Blue Orchid, de The White Stripes.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Jun 2022)

Dice el jáster de Jennifer Connelly, pero tremenda Liv Tyler en los 90. Era bellezon, bellezón.


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Jun 2022)

No sé que vió la gente a Fergie en solitario. Ni era guapa, ni cantaba bien, ni nada de nada. Os han colado una buena. 3/10.



Que de hubiera quedado en Black Eyed Peas, aunque ni eso. La únicas buenas canciones del grupo son Shut Up! y Don' t lie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Han llenado el hilo de fotos homoeróticas en vez de poner la intro de Renegado...




Ayer precisamente descubrí un canal en el TDT, se llama 8, y estaban poniendo la serie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Dice el jáster de Jennifer Connelly, pero tremenda Liv Tyler en los 90. Era bellezon, bellezón.



Si, pero esta era más belleza que estar buena, muy guapa.

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

Es la forma de Epsilon de darte la bienvenida de nuevo como presidenta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La dramática vida de Lorenzo Lamas tras la fama
> 
> 
> Fue 'sex symbol' en los 80 con 'Falcon crest', se ha casado cinco veces, se ha arruinado y ahora sale adelante como piloto-guía. Se trata de Lorenzo Lamas, el actor estadounidense que alcanzó la fama por sus múltiples participaciones en la pantalla, entre ellas la serie de los noventa, El...
> ...



"pidió al maquillador que le *rociara* desodorante para que no descubrieran, por el olor, la cantidad de alcohol que llevaba encima".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ni caso, ni reina.
> 
> La envidia es muy mala.




Cuidaos de los roboces...cuando menos te lo esperas ay estan!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ya han llegado los hámster robots con la cola traviesa.
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002129778350.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.1f0776daxd9CRo&browser_id=3b511433158c423c95645db4e28291fa&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=0011815d3aa936204662247426034739972cb902a7&gclid=&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21RON%21%2148.33%21%21%21%21%21%402100bddd16551265355252930efb24%2112000018834235230%21sea&algo_pvid=b36715f4-e594-4ce7-879d-eb99b9f84192




No pienso pinchar en tu link, podría ser un virus robótico!!!


----------



## xilebo (13 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No pienso pinchar en tu link, podría ser un virus robótico!!!



A mi me salio esto al pinchar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo Jurásic charos 3....no digo nada...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Acabo de salir...no sé ni qué decir...los dinosaurios son socialistas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Si y literalmente además.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jun 2022)

Triste me encuentro, pues la perdida del texto de la segunda parte "María conoce a mamadou en tinder" a sido un golpe duro...

Buenas noches gañanes.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Jun 2022)

Y que les gusta la "sh"...porque menos Brianna...shiiit....el vídeo es muy descojonante...    ...para lo que hemos quedado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Jun 2022)

En esta vida, hay quien tiene muchísimo miedo a la soledac.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Jun 2022)

Pues yo creo que lo de este encantador de perros y el de la coleta es más falso que un billete con la cara de Popeye. Como las cocinas que terminan limpias de Chicote.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Jun 2022)

¡Que se pegan!, ¡Que se pegan!


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Jun 2022)

Hay un poco de rasismo en esta escena de Shaft. El Bale es un supremacista blanco.


----------



## Libertyforall (15 Jun 2022)

John Houston y Jack Nicholson en Chinatown. No podían haberse juntado mejor director y mejor actor que estos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> John Houston y Jack Nicholson en Chinatown. No podían haberse juntado mejor director y mejor actor que estos.



Que buena obra.


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!



Buenos dias ! el verano ya llego  









Los trajes de baño cada vez tienen menos tela


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! el verano ya llego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que refrescante te veo desde por la mañana


----------



## Pegoteonfire (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

Siii, la cantante Lola Índigo se ha consolidado en el mundo de la música y acaba de lanzar el primer sencillo de su próximo álbum, AN1MAL. La madrileña ha protagonizado ahora una campaña publicitaria de una marca de trajes de baño donde luce espectacular 

Hay de todos los colores


----------



## xilebo (15 Jun 2022)

Es buena esa cancion, no la conocia. A mi de lola me encanta esta cancion:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Os anuncio que se acerca mi adiós del foro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

El tiempo, variable, que hace tener poco tiempo.

Mi victoria sobre @Pajarotto 

Yo también me lo he pasado bien con vosotros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Gracias mi presidenta.

Están en buenas manos bajo tu gobierno.

@Epsilon69 siempre tendrá un lugar en mi corazón a pesar de sus deslices con @Pajarotto


----------



## escalador (15 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os anuncio que se acerca mi adiós del foro.



Vengo corriendo que Sicky me ha dado la triste noticia...

¿Qué ha pasado querido janster?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Vengo corriendo que Sicky me ha dado la triste noticia...
> 
> ¿Qué ha pasado querido janster?




El tiempo, el éxito fugaz y las misiones cumplidas, aún tengo un par de misiones más que cumplir y dejar el partido jerarquicamente establecido.
Esto era un billete de ida y vuelta de solo un año, llevo unos meses de más por aquí queridos reformistas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Jun 2022)

¿Cuánto vive un hámster? Cuidados y consejos para cuidarlos


¿Sabes cuánto vive un hámster? Te contamos la esperanza de vida de las diferentes especies como el Roborovski o el ruso y consejos sobre sus cuidados




www.tiendanimal.es





Los hámsters *viven 2-3 años*. Existen ligeras variaciones según la especie pero, por lo general, su esperanza de vida no pasa de los 4 años. Aún así, se han conocido ejemplares que han llegado a cumplir hasta 7 años. Influyen en gran medida *factores como la alimentación o el entorno* en el que viven, además de estar pendientes de ellos y detectar cualquier enfermedad a tiempo.

*¿Cómo podemos alargar la vida de nuestro hámster?*
Las condiciones de vida de nuestro roedor son muy importantes e influyen en gran medida en su longevidad. Pero, viva los años que viva, lo más importante es que sea feliz durante todo ese tiempo. Por eso vamos a contarte a qué cosas debes prestar atención.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Joder que calor


----------



## escalador (16 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El tiempo, el éxito fugaz y las misiones cumplidas, aún tengo un par de misiones más que cumplir y dejar el partido jerarquicamente establecido.
> Esto era un billete de ida y vuelta de solo un año, llevo unos meses de más por aquí queridos reformistas.



Ya imagino... Como por ejemplo fundar tu propio think tank que nutra de ideas al Partido y permanecer en la sombra por si algún fatídico día tienes que volver a coger las riendas, ¿me equivoco? De un líder de tu talla no espero menos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Dentro de unos años, todos hablarán de aquellos locos, valientes y visionarios reformistas que cambiaron el foro para siempre.


----------



## xilebo (16 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Os anuncio que se acerca mi adiós del foro.



Nooooooooooooooooooo, quedateeeeeeee, siempre se van los mejores....................


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jun 2022)

Buena noches reformistas...es inevitable...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Es inevitable pero nunca acaba de estallar la gran guerra del foro...y ahora con el calor ya va dejando de apetecer. Casi que esperamos a...Octubre.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Rociadas ilimitadas...  


Spoiler: Rociada


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Las exequias del hámster van a ser legendarias...


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Jun 2022)

Me pillas recién metido en la cama para irme a dormir. Igual te dedico yo también algo a ti


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (17 Jun 2022)

Joder, interesante documento.
Teniendo en cuenta el calor del carajo que hace en junio donde vivo no sé si ver esto antes de dormir me conviene, pero me la suda.


----------



## Amraslazar (17 Jun 2022)

Yo a ti tambien cielo. Te mando una foto dedicada por privado


----------



## alas97 (17 Jun 2022)

presente,...

gol de señor


----------



## Cazarr (17 Jun 2022)

Te succionaba hasta sacar leche hijapvta


----------



## Cazarr (17 Jun 2022)

No puedo dormir. Esta calor me tiene hasta las pelotas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

que noche más activa nos as entregado presidenta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! el verano ya llego
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está Barcelona llena de marquesinas con la enana en tanga 

Algún accidente va a provocar la niña como no se tape


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, va amaneciendo poco a poco.


----------



## Knightfall (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, va amaneciendo poco a poco.



Buenos dias


----------



## Topacio (17 Jun 2022)

La muerte de Porki me pareció bastante miserable


----------



## xilebo (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, va amaneciendo poco a poco.



Eso es lo que tiene pasar de dia, que vuelve a amanecer


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jun 2022)

En este foro, y en cualquier ámbito de la vida, nadie es imprescindible.

Antes de irse, parecía que sin @Talabera el foro se caía. Era el amo de la guardería y todo siguió.

Con @Obiwanchernobil , conmigo y con cualquiera pasará lo mismo. Y la prueba de ello es la siguiente:

*¿Cuántos de aquí habéis hablado algo de mis tochos en la vida real? Si hay alguno que sí, explicad el qué exactamente habéis dicho.*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En este foro, y en cualquier ámbito de la vida, nadie es imprescindible.
> 
> Antes de irse, parecía que sin @Talabera el foro se caía. Era el amo de la guardería y todo siguió.
> 
> ...




Exacto, las ROCIADAS siempre siguen, pues son eternas.


----------



## Knightfall (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, las ROCIADAS siempre siguen, pues son eternas.



Oye y tu porque te vas?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Knightfall dijo:


> Oye y tu porque te vas?




Porque soy como Freezer pero con los foros, llego, agoto los recursos naturales del foro/planeta y me marcho al siguiente.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque soy como Freezer pero con los foros, llego, agoto los recursos naturales del foro/planeta y me marcho al siguiente.



Pero aniquila a la gente y estalla el planeta antes de irte 

Si no, no tiene gracia


----------



## Knightfall (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Porque soy como Freezer pero con los foros, llego, agoto los recursos naturales del foro/planeta y me marcho al siguiente.



HIJO DE PVTA


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Pues así sin mirar me parece que viene de "acompañar". 
Cuando nuestro amigo Obi se duerma en el Señor, 3 días de luto oficial en el foro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Tess Parks. A mi me gusta, es un jilguerito con voz resacosa. Tiene su aquel.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Buena noches gañanes, el calor es acojonante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Exacto, las ROCIADAS siempre siguen, pues son eternas.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jun 2022)

Es horrible el calor que hace


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Debo ser el único gilipollas aquí sin aire acondicionado...tengo el ventilador a 20 centímetros y me da un parraque igual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Es horrible el calor que hace



Joder creo que el gran dios del mamadou nos está castigando por ser reformistas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Debo ser el único gilipollas aquí sin aire acondicionado...tengo el ventilador a 20 centímetros y me da un parraque igual.








El gimmick ULTRA NECESARIO para este verano. Pajarotto te descubre las nuevas tendencias. Otro must de la Doritocueva.


Después de la lámpara de lava y las velas Led (dos items que son un MUST en nuestras vidas)... ahora viene el ventilador de cuello. https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002467475638.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.274263c0zYzX6s Brutal, LIFE CHANGING EXPERIENCE. Ya no sufro la calor nomás. Está...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Jun 2022)

inauguremos la noche de fracaviernes, mangurrianes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (17 Jun 2022)

En la plaza bonanova intentando hacer más llevadero el calor


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jun 2022)




----------



## escalador (18 Jun 2022)

MA MASITAAAAA

joder para otras mierdas del foro me mandas un whats y de ESTO no me dices nada?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Voy a poner el punto videojuegil que sabéis que me gusta mucho:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Parece, u digo sólo que parece que las temperaturas acaban de dar una tregua...


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jun 2022)

Por cierto: como fueron las últimas veces que jugasteis con muñecos?

Me acuerdo que en las últimas etapas jugaba con ellos de Pascuas a Ramos. Cogía los Spiderman, los Pokémon y no es exactamente que jugara con ellos. Era más bien que los observaba con nostalgia, como si les estuviera rindiendo un homenaje.

@Hombre Blanco Hetero y @ElHombreSinNombre lo tienen mucho más reciente.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Voy a poner el punto videojuegil que sabéis que me gusta mucho:



el 1 lo tení en la play1 y molaba porque el juego cargaba de una vez, cuando arrancaba la carrera podías poner tu cd de música favorito. Grandes carreras escuchando al fary, Julio Iglesias y Rocío Jurado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> el 1 lo tení en la play1 y molaba porque el juego cargaba de una vez, cuando arrancaba la carrera podías poner tu cd de música favorito. Grandes carreras escuchando al fary, Julio Iglesias y Rocío Jurado



 cabron


----------



## Edge2 (18 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> .... escuchando al fary, Julio Iglesias y Rocío Jurado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Tengo gripe...


----------



## xilebo (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo gripe...



Normal, sin aire acondicionado y un ventilador a 20 cm, que eso mueve el calo y te lo lleva una vez y otra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Normal, sin aire acondicionado y un ventilador a 20 cm, que eso mueve el calo y te lo lleva una vez y otra




No tengo fuerzas ni para rociar...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece, u digo sólo que parece que las temperaturas acaban de dar una tregua...



Será en Madrí porque yo no puedo ni con mi alma.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tengo gripe...



Tienes que aguantar un poco hasta que tengamos preparado el funeral de Estado. Nos va a llevar un rato...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Podríamos cambiar la temática a "cosas ardiendo"...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Este señor me relaja...últimamente necesito cosas tranquilas..


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Reboot absolutamente fallido...Elm Street 2010


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Reboot absolutamente fallido...Elm Street 2010



El protagonista de Pesadilla explicó que fue una gran cagada.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Por la imagen pensaba que era "Pactar con el diablo" que la vi en el cine y me pareció una reputísima mierda. Con los años me ha parecido mejor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Reboot absolutamente fallido...Elm Street 2010



A mi me encanta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Maximilian en el infierno..


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A mi me encanta.



Yo fui al cine a verla. 
Tengo muy mal recuerdo, y mira que me gustaba el actor y la premisa era quitarle a Freddy los chascarrillos y hacer una de miedo de verdad...pero decepción total y nunca más le he prestado atención.

Sólo tú podrías hacerme cambiar de opinión, y ya tienes pie y medio en el otro barrio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Buena peli...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Jun 2022)

Acabo de cruzarme con la Alexia cogida de la mano de una tía random 

Y mirando si sólo eran amigas, veo que se mete un morreo con la otra tía


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Acabo de cruzarme con la Alexia cogida de la mano de una tía random
> 
> Y mirando si sólo eran amigas, veo que se mete un morreo con la otra tía



¿Alexia es la lesbo-futbolista?

Alexia Putellas, se llama, no?

Sigue el guión, seguro que le gustan bien engorilados.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (18 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Alexia es la lesbo-futbolista?
> 
> Alexia Putellas, se llama, no?
> 
> Sigue el guión, seguro que le gustan bien engorilados.



La misma 

Haciendo honor a su apellido


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Jun 2022)

Piqué debe estar por la zona, acabo de ver a la novia (María Mingueza) cerca de tuset


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Piqué debe estar por la zona, acabo de ver a la novia (María Mingueza) cerca de tuset



Creo que lo que estas viendo de verdad son roboces.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

En ocasiones me preguntó cuántos multicuentas postean por la noche aquí...en realidad tenemos suerte pues no son demasiados.


----------



## Cris Bates (19 Jun 2022)

Escena de Deadly Friend "Amiga Mortal" (1986)

Best Horror Kills - Scanners - Head Explosion (1981)



John Maus - Streetlight

John Maus - Copkiller

Dos muertes de cine de los 80 ¿Absurdas? Muy típicas de aquellos años en el cine de terror y ciencia ficción, diría yo. John Maus y unas escenas de pelis que la van bien a las canciones.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)

Información de primera, reporteros de campo...menudo despliegue.
Ahora sí que cuadra todo, es la hermana de una futbolista del Barcelona. Shakira ya son 50 palos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Cris Bates dijo:


> Escena de Deadly Friend "Amiga Mortal" (1986)
> 
> Best Horror Kills - Scanners - Head Explosion (1981)
> 
> ...



Amiga mortal se editó en España piratona hace relativamente poco tiempo, un descojone.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Información de primera, reporteros de campo...menudo despliegue.
> Ahora sí que cuadra todo, es la hermana de una futbolista del Barcelona. Shakira ya son 50 palos...



Está haciendo plan Renove, renueva negocios, amistades y jaca.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo esta mierda:







Not bad para pasar el rato.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estoy viendo esta mierda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yo dure 10 minutos


----------



## atasco (19 Jun 2022)

cuando una chica utiliza el xdddddd asi es plan eh no te vengas arriba


----------



## atasco (19 Jun 2022)

puede suceder?=


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Empieza a dar tregua el calor cabronazo este, es posible que pueda rociar, pues este calor me lo impedía.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Empieza a dar tregua el calor cabronazo este, es posible que pueda rociar, pues este calor me lo impedía.



Mañana 10 grados menos con la DANA, vas a explotar como una piñata...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)

...igual estaba enfermito por falta de rociar por el calor y todavía le quedan uno o dos años de vida...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)

No sé nada de videojuegos modernos. Me quedé en los 8-bits, los de 5 duros de los bares.

Son perfectos y no necesito nada más.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)

Venga, otra..."Por favor, no te mueras"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno, la primera parte muy bien, la segunda muy mal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé nada de videojuegos modernos. Me quedé en los 8-bits, los de 5 duros de los bares.
> 
> Son perfectos y no necesito nada más.



Yo me quedé en los que jugaba con mi hermano en la supernintendo y el pcfútbol con un hamijo. Y en los 00 que me dió por la Wii.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Bueno, yo en música ya sabéis que soy muy de rock alternativo y últimamente me da mucho por canciones mainstream y autodestructivas como esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Esta no es de mis favoritas pero suena bastante en mi playlist:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, yo en música ya sabéis que soy muy de rock alternativo y últimamente me da mucho por canciones mainstream y autodestructivas como esta:



El arreglo ese de auto-tune tiene la virtud de sacarme automáticamente de cualquier canción....


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2022)

excelsa película vi anoche:



Ya la había visto en español, pero en vo es otra historia.

edito: veo que hay una versión Paco con Clara Lago



pfff, nada que ver con la mugera del Polansky, esa mirada que tiene buffffff


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, la gripe sigue su avance...
Las infusiones y caldos no dan resultado, las ROCIADAS no son viables, pero aún así debemos ser fuertes...


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Jun 2022)

Hoy en Madrid han dejado de rociar el cielo. Resultado: 10 grados menos, color azul y nubes de verdad, de las que dibujan los niños.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, la gripe sigue su avance...
> Las infusiones y caldos no dan resultado, las ROCIADAS no son viables, pero aún así debemos ser fuertes...



A ver si has pillado el Cobi o el Mono. Estamos a tiempo para el Antonio Risiones.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Hoy en Madrid han dejado de rociar el cielo. Resultado: 10 grados menos, color azul y nubes de verdad, de las que dibujan los niños.



Joder cuánta poesia junta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Jun 2022)

Ánimo que la UCI covidiana no es tan grave como la pintan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## Terminanor (19 Jun 2022)

¡A este paso te voy a ver entera antes de llevarte a la cama!¡Has roto la magia!
Pd: no me quejo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (19 Jun 2022)

Qué eso de que hay un video de @Sick Sad World y Santi Millán corriendo por Twitter?


----------



## Libertyforall (19 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!

Aquí estoy, viendo a Ferreras y a los rojos llorar. Que se jodan.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!
> 
> Aquí estoy, viendo a Ferreras y a los rojos llorar. Que se jodan.



Buenas noches gañanes!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jun 2022)

Dios mío un nuevo video de nuestro youtuber favorito!!!!!!!
Es una nueva era!!!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

El roedor no es el del canal de Youtube, no obstante el roedor si sigue ese canal de Youtube.

Como bien dices, se aproxima San Juan, ROCIADAS sin igual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

Mortal Mallorca kombat:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!



Ya has visto el vídeo?

Tu haz lo que quieras, pero a ver de qué vas a hablar en la oficina si no lo has visto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ya has visto el vídeo?
> 
> Tu haz lo que quieras, pero a ver de qué vas a hablar en la oficina si no lo has visto




No, sigo sin verlo, prefiero ver personas desembalado cajas de Nintendo  yo soy así.


----------



## Terminanor (20 Jun 2022)

Muerte a Nintendo, me cago en dios


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Jun 2022)

Buenos días, charranes

Bueno, me voy a ver vidrios de Nazaret camino al tajo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

Terminanor dijo:


> Muerte a Nintendo, me cago en dios



De eso precisamente habla este experto youtuber en este vídeo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mortal Mallorca kombat:



Encuentro el balconing mucho más intenso. 

En el turismo de borrachera, los alemanes son segunda división claramente.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Jun 2022)

@Sick Sad World tú que eres del sur: 

*¿Qué se respira en la calle?*

*¿Se siente a Juanma en Gandalucía?*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De eso precisamente habla este experto youtuber en este vídeo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jun 2022)

Esperemos que Obi haya vuelto ya a rociar con normalidad...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esperemos que Obi haya vuelto ya a rociar con normalidad...




Joder que portada más bizarra


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que portada más bizarra



El disco (doble, además) es un puto delirio.
Estaba como una regadera el Tim Smith este. Llevo un par de días con esta gente. Hacen falta más como ellos, eran los genuinos punks.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El disco (doble, además) es un puto delirio.
> Estaba como una regadera el Tim Smith este. Llevo un par de días con esta gente. Hacen falta más como ellos, eran los genuinos punks.



Madre mía el de la derecha....se ha escapado de una partida de dragones y mazmorras...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía el de la derecha....se ha escapado de una partida de dragones y mazmorras...



Yo me parto con el segundo por la izquierda, William D. Drake (familiar de Nick Drake, nada menos). Cuando salió del grupo, ni se molestaron en buscar sustituto, tiraron de grabaciones. No vas a encontrar gente que toque tantísimo y estén dispuestos a hacer el payaso. Muy punks.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jun 2022)

Y en plan serio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Y en plan serio...




Los 80 y hasta el grunge de mediados de los 90 era música con tipos pirados, pero qué buena música verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

!!!!!!!!Capítulo 2: MARIA CONOCE A MAMADOU EN TINDER !!! ESTRENO MUNDIAL !!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


Hola, si, soy yo, tras una larga crisis creativa y la presión de haber sido forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards y burbuja entertaiment del año he conseguido terminar un nuevo capítulo perteneciente al mamadou verse que pronto se juntara con el Braulio verse en un gran multiverso, os...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> !!!!!!!!Capítulo 2: MARIA CONOCE A MAMADOU EN TINDER !!! ESTRENO MUNDIAL !!! EXCLUSIVAS OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!
> 
> 
> Hola, si, soy yo, tras una larga crisis creativa y la presión de haber sido forero revelación, golden boy, artist awards y burbuja entertaiment del año he conseguido terminar un nuevo capítulo perteneciente al mamadou verse que pronto se juntara con el Braulio verse en un gran multiverso, os...
> ...



Joder lo he tenido que reeditar y todo, solo estaba medio capitulo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los 80 y hasta el grunge de mediados de los 90 era música con tipos pirados, pero qué buena música verdad.



Es curioso como se fue pasando de los 60-70 que estafaban groseramente a los músicos a la actualidad, que ya son los propios músicos empresarios a fuego. Aunque siempre hubo de todo, claro.

Los 80 son especiales por caóticos. Ahí valía todo.

Siempre me hizo gracia una frase que dice algo así: "todos queríamos ser como los Beatles; menos Kiss, que querían ser como Coca Cola". 
Gene Simmons hasta intentó registrar la mano cornuda...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es curioso como se fue pasando de los 60-70 que estafaban groseramente a los músicos a la actualidad, que ya son los propios músicos empresarios a fuego. Aunque siempre hubo de todo, claro.
> 
> Los 80 son especiales por caóticos. Ahí valía todo.
> 
> ...




Kiss...que fue de esa gente, yo tengo un par de discos por casa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes...me mudo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Suprimo (22 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mortal Mallorca kombat:



Pves lo sierto es que no me esperaba tumbado al gordito de los los Doritos y ojito con la avería que le dejan...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, madrugar no es bueno  por cierto que le ha pasado a nuestro amado @Epsilon69 ....


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, madrugar no es bueno  por cierto que le ha pasado a nuestro amado @Epsilon69 ....



Algún día terminaremos saliendo del floro. 4 años suele ser lo que necesita la mente para cansarse de esta cloaca.

Además, que los foreros que dejan de pasarse por aquí, son precisamente los que más se van a dar de baja. Por ejemplo, @Lemmy es Dios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Algún día terminaremos saliendo del floro. 4 años suele ser lo que necesita la mente para cansarse de esta cloaca.
> 
> Además, que los foreros que dejan de pasarse por aquí, son precisamente los que más se van a dar de baja. Por ejemplo, @Lemmy es Dios




Seguramente haya echo una nueva alianza con @Pajarotto al igual que hizo en la trama de corrupción Tarradellas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jun 2022)

La mejor es Cruella, de lejos. Hasta el nombre mola más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La mejor es Cruella, de lejos. Hasta el nombre mola más.



Enma Stone que estaba llamada a ser una gran extractora pero a diferencia de otras de su generación quiso ser actriz de verdad.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Algún día terminaremos saliendo del floro. 4 años suele ser lo que necesita la mente para cansarse de esta cloaca.
> 
> Además, que los foreros que dejan de pasarse por aquí, son precisamente los que más se van a dar de baja. Por ejemplo, @Lemmy es Dios




Tras la gran guerra civil del foro se aclararan muchas cosas, es cierto que los antiguos foreros seguirán teniendo su estatus pero se acabaron las privilegios, debemos atraer nuevos foreros, revalorizar los premios a forero revelación, es que no era normal que el premio a forero revelación llevará ganandolo 3 años seguidos @Pajarotto que lleva aqui 7 años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jun 2022)

Yo sigo con los Cardiacs estos. Estoy flipado.

Versión TERMONUCLEAR de "Dirty Boy". La propongo como himno oficial del hilo de los Nocturnos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jun 2022)

Joder, que fiestón...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jun 2022)

Vaya, estas Sidi Bou Said no estaban nada mal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Vaya, estas Sidi Bou Said no estaban nada mal...




Siempre me ha llamado la atención los gustos tan diversos de aquellos que teneis un nivel cultural musical tan elevado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)

Que monas las dos, pedazo de videoclip y muy buena la canción. La Ana Mena es una mina de oro, da igual con la persona que cante (omar montes, fred de palma,...) todo exito. Pues tmb canta con Abraham Mateo, estos dos chicos salieron de la cantera del programa de canal sur tv de menuda noche presentado por Juan y Medio, hay mucho arte por Andalucia


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Algún día terminaremos saliendo del floro. 4 años suele ser lo que necesita la mente para cansarse de esta cloaca.
> 
> Además, que los foreros que dejan de pasarse por aquí, son precisamente los que más se van a dar de baja. Por ejemplo, @Lemmy es Dios



Pues lleva razón, yo estuve una temporada larga fuera del foro por motivos de trabajo y otras cosas. y la mente desconecta y cuando uno vuelve al foro, lo ve de otra forma y mas tranquila que antes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues lleva razón, yo estuve una temporada larga fuera del foro por motivos de trabajo y otras cosas. y la mente desconecta y cuando uno vuelve al foro, lo ve de otra forma y mas tranquila que antes




El final se aproxima.....


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El final se aproxima.....



Vaya  avisaras el dia que te vayas ? o a lo loco....


----------



## Libertyforall (23 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues lleva razón, yo estuve una temporada larga fuera del foro por motivos de trabajo y otras cosas. y la mente desconecta y cuando uno vuelve al foro, lo ve de otra forma y mas tranquila que antes



No sé qué opinión tenéis del tema, pero me gustaría saberla:

Había foreros que afirmaban que estaban soltando sustancias químicas, algunas de ellas incluso generan olores. Por unas circunstancias que no vienen al caso, me noto con agresividad contenida, y he tenido etapas de andar casi a grito pelao en el trabajo. La gente perdía los nervios.

Puede ser que el aire tenga algo.


----------



## xilebo (23 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sé qué opinión tenéis del tema, pero me gustaría saberla:
> 
> Había foreros que afirmaban que estaban soltando sustancias químicas, algunas de ellas incluso generan olores. Por unas circunstancias que no vienen al caso, me noto con agresividad contenida, y he tenido etapas de andas casi a grito en el trabajo. La gente perdía los nervios.
> 
> Puede ser que el aire tenga algo.



Totalmente, y estar en un ambiente rural o urbano tambien es importante. Estas cosas al final te hacen cambiar la forma de ser, el estado de animo, poca paciencia,....y todo es por el entorno que no te ayuda al final: estar en una ciudad y con el aire contaminado al estar en una zona urbana con aire puro, hay bastante diferencia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

El.dia del juicio final!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

¿Salís por ahí a tirar petardos y saltar sobre el fuego?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

Despu


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Enma Stone que estaba llamada a ser una gran extractora pero a diferencia de otras de su generación quiso ser actriz de verdad.



és de ser una gran extractora.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que monas las dos, pedazo de videoclip y muy buena la canción. La Ana Mena es una mina de oro, da igual con la persona que cante (omar montes, fred de palma,...) todo exito. Pues tmb canta con Abraham Mateo, estos dos chicos salieron de la cantera del programa de canal sur tv de menuda noche presentado por Juan y Medio, hay mucho arte por Andalucia



Porque en el fondo los que compran discos y escuchan radiofórmulas son chicas jóvenes que quieren ser como ella. Da igual lo que cante y como lo cante y con quien, la van a adorar igual. Es un fenómeno que empezó con la Spears y no ha parado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jun 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!!
Se ha puesto una buena noche


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jun 2022)

Vaya panorama...



...hacía un montón que no me pasaba por este canal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Vaya panorama...
> 
> 
> 
> ...hacía un montón que no me pasaba por este canal.



Cuando vemos este tipo de canales es que estamos perdidos....lo reconozco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Noches largas y aciagas estás de verano 

La gran guerra se acerca y no será en vano 

Pues el final de @Pajarotto ha llegado 

Y el gran obiwan en el trono será postergado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto últimamente aparece poco.

Me temo que esté acumulando fuerzas. Seguramente una ofensiva a la desesperada. 
Hay que recordar que sus partidarios son auténticos fanáticos que morirán matando.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Los reformistas debemos prepararnos para la traición que se avecina...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pajarotto últimamente aparece poco.
> 
> Me temo que esté acumulando fuerzas. Seguramente una ofensiva a la desesperada.
> Hay que recordar que sus partidarios son auténticos fanáticos que morirán matando.




Parece que tanto él como yo estamos jugando una partida estratégica...se nota que nos hemos contenido y que poco a poco comenzamos a lanzar hilos.... los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis están a la vuelta de la esquina".

Lo cierto es que el tráfico del foro ha bajado un 45% en toda la sección...algo está pasando.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los reformistas debemos prepararnos para la traición que se avecina...




Sin duda.... Oye el sapo luego como caga el escorpion?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda.... Oye el sapo luego como caga el escorpion?



Yo creo que no lo contó. Se nota mucho que se le está moviendo dentro y está pasando un mal rato.

Siempre me ha hecho gracia lo de los búhos, las egagrópilas (brutal, sólo he fallado una "r", había escrito egragópila)









Egagrópila - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Las *egagrópilas* (conocidas en cetrería también como _plumadas_ o _pelotas_) son bolas formadas por restos de alimentos no digeridos que regurgitan algunas aves carnívoras. 

No tengo ni idea de si los sapos estos hacen algo parecido, porque engullen cualquier cosa que les pongan delante. 
Es increíble. Alguno palma fijo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo creo que no lo contó. Se nota mucho que se le está moviendo dentro y está pasando un mal rato.
> 
> Siempre me ha hecho gracia lo de los búhos, las egagrópilas (brutal, sólo he fallado una "r", había escrito egragópila)
> 
> ...



Si, animalico, ya se le veía con pocas ganas de jugar con los otros dos escorpiones, lo que es tremendo es que pareciendo bolas gelatinosas los cabrones deboren así.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.



No sabes ya ni qué hacer para que el hilo siga.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

No está mal la banda sonora de El último Mohicano (no la he visto).


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

Menuda hace Andy García. Hasta en su casa está preparado para que le asalten. Gran escena de El Padrino III.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

Nadie quiere llevar el despido de este sero positivo en Philadelphia.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

Cualquiera pone orden en esta clase. Olé tú, Michelle.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

Cuando era pequenyo me preguntaron si me daban miedo los Monsters de Space Jam. Nunca me pareció tal, de hecho los veía como los dibujos animados.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sabes ya ni qué hacer para que el hilo siga.




no se a que te refieres?


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

La cantidad de veces que repitieron lo de El Cógido Rojo en Algunos hombres buenos. Que cansinez.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> no se a que te refieres?



Que el jilo huele ya peor que el conyo de la pescadera.

Buena labor de zapa ha hecho Pajarotto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Que el jilo huele ya peor que el conyo de la pescadera.
> 
> Buena labora de zapa ha hecho Pajarotto.



Ajam


----------



## xilebo (24 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sabes ya ni qué hacer para que el hilo siga.



Joe, pues es de los pocos en el foro, que da los buenos dias, buenas noches.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Joe, pues es de los pocos en el foro, que da los buenos dias, buenas noches.....




Está dentro de nuestra propia naturaleza autodestruirnos.... desgraciadamente.


----------



## xilebo (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está dentro de nuestra propia naturaleza autodestruirnos.... desgraciadamente.



Y tmb el planeta lamentablemente......somos unicos en la especie


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y tmb el planeta lamentablemente......somos unicos en la especie




Sabia que serías un gran ministro, tu junto a @Sick Sad World tenéis la responsabilidad de llevar acabó la transición del partido, confiamos en vosotros, sabemos que lo haréis bien.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Sigo pensando que el Partido Reformista necesita un himno. Así nos mantendremos unidos en los tiempos difíciles que se avecinan...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sigo pensando que el Partido Reformista necesita un himno. Así nos mantendremos unidos en los tiempos difíciles que se avecinan...




Esta es mi propuesta de himno:


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ****COMIENZAN LAS NOCHES EN OBIWANCHERNOBILANDIA****



Pacorecuerdo desbloqueado #407


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta es mi propuesta de himno:



Espectacular. No creo que nadie se acerque siquiera.

Ahora a ver como nos arreglamos para cantarlo...


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Jun 2022)

Cada mañana cuando me miro al espejo después de ducharme, querida.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Viéndolo ahora, a la marciana le faltaba carne por todas partes...ni cinturita, ni culazo ni ná.
Rociar por rociar es tontería.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Aún recuerdo cuando nos juntamos, éramos jóvenes, dominabamos el foro, teníamos inquietudes en este hilo, éramos idealistas, luchábamos contra la corrupción del foro, pero los años no pasan en valde ni tan siquiera para los reformistas....muchos sueñan con vernos caer....

Pero esto solo nos hará más fuertes!!!!!


Por la libertadddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aún recuerdo cuando nos juntamos, éramos jóvenes, dominabamos el foro, teníamos inquietudes en este hilo, éramos idealistas, luchábamos contra la corrupción del foro, pero los años no pasan en valde ni tan siquiera para los reformistas....muchos sueñan con vernos caer....
> 
> Pero esto solo nos hará más fuertes!!!!!
> 
> ...



Cuando alcancemos las 1.000 páginas vendrán de rodillas pidiendo entrar en el Partido Reformista.

Entonces nosotros les diremos...que bueno, que vale.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Cuando alcancemos las 1.000 páginas vendrán de rodillas pidiendo entrar en el Partido Reformista.
> 
> Entonces nosotros les diremos...que bueno, que vale.



El reinado de @Pajarotto llegó a su fin, la gente ya no tiene miedo, saben que ahora hay alternativa, y eso lo conseguimos juntos!!!!!!

La casa @Pajarotto ha caído, la dinastía reformista tiene ahora el poder!!!!!!!!


La proximidad entre los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis" y la gran guerra no es casualidad.

Ahora a mismo estamos ante lo que se conoce como un agüera fría, ya no tenemos el factor sorpresa y el enemigo nos conoce, pero hemos ganado en experiencia!!!!!

Reformistas!!!!!!!

Venceremos y rociaremos!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)

Podías poner algo de Eight Wonder, Patsy Kensit estaba ultra-rociable...enseñaba ambas en una de Arma Letal.

PS: en la 3, parece ser.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## atasco (24 Jun 2022)

la de el cientifico de gerra mundial zeta esa de zombis ultra rapidos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>




La que el Mel rocia en la caravana era cantante?


----------



## atasco (24 Jun 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La que el Mel rocia en la caravana era cantante?



Sí, y luego se casó con el de Oasis, el Liam Gallagher, el cantante.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Ofra Haza...que habrá sido de ella. Tuvo su momento de gloria gracias a Eldritch.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> La asesinaron y dijeron que murió de sida.



Supongo que la enterrarían en el desierto de Mojave...allí no busca nadie.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sí, y luego se casó con el de Oasis, el Liam Gallagher, el cantante.




Madre mía va fino el de oasis las 24h sabes


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía va fino el de oasis las 24h sabes



Me da que eso lo tenían en común.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

He llegado a la conclusión de que somos personas más o menos cultas, solitarias y que de vez en cuando se comunican en la fría distancia de este foro, somos una familia desestructurada...

Cuántos @Pajarotto habrá por el mundo...y @Obiwanchernobil ? Cuántos @xilebo y @Epsilon69 y @Sick Sad World ? Y @Alia del Cuchillo ?, Somos lo que somos eso es todo.


----------



## Pajarotto (25 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto sólo estoy yo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jun 2022)

Hija de puta la rana:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hija de puta la rana:



Pensé que era el canal de Eat Frog, pero este es Frog Time...bien, bien, que crezca.

Que bichos, se comen cualquier cosa...


----------



## DonJorge (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## DonJorge (25 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (25 Jun 2022)

Buenos días, mangurrianes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pensé que era el canal de Eat Frog, pero este es Frog Time...bien, bien, que crezca.
> 
> Que bichos, se comen cualquier cosa...




Buenas noches, joder que asco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenos días, mangurrianes




Ya as salido a rociar?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, joder que asco



La verdad es que es de los más asquerosos que he visto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La verdad es que es de los más asquerosos que he visto...



Acabo de comprarme un trasto nuevo....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de comprarme un trasto nuevo....



¿Cómo le irá a María?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Cómo le irá a María?



Probablemente se engañe a sí misma subiendo fotos a Instagram aunque en el fondo sabe que las cosas no van como ella había imaginado.

En cualquier caso pronto lo sabremos, ha llegado el momento de juntas los dos universos, Braulio arrival!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

40 años.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 40 años.



Tengo un recuerdo muy vago de Naranjito...me medio quiere sonar el roboc...y veo que se llamaba Imarchi...buff, ni idea. Creo que el limón se llamaba ¿citronio?







En cambio del osito Misha me acuerdo más, y se supone que es anterior...no sé.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tengo un recuerdo muy vago de Naranjito...me medio quiere sonar el roboc...y veo que se llamaba Imarchi...buff, ni idea. Creo que el limón se llamaba ¿citronio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recuerdo la serie de televisión, pero muy poco del mundial. 

"
*Fútbol en acción* era el nombre de una serie de dibujos animados estrenada en 1981, por Radio Televisión Española. Los capítulos tenían una duración de 20 minutos y el personaje central era "Naranjito", Mascota Oficial de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 1982 que se celebró en España.

La serie tuvo una duración de 26 episodios que cubrieron las aventuras de la mascota en el Mundial de Fútbol de la FIFA del año 1982 en España. Naranjito iba acompañado de otros personajes, como su novia Clementina, su amigo Citronio y el robot Imarchi. Entre los personajes malvados se encontraban Zruspa y sus esbirros, los Cocos."


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Recuerdo la serie de televisión, pero muy poco del mundial.
> 
> "
> *Fútbol en acción* era el nombre de una serie de dibujos animados estrenada en 1981, por Radio Televisión Española. Los capítulos tenían una duración de 20 minutos y el personaje central era "Naranjito", Mascota Oficial de la Copa Mundial de Fútbol de 1982 que se celebró en España.
> ...




Joder que viejos sois cabrones, yo no había nacido en la denigrancia de la naranja esa.


----------



## little hammer (26 Jun 2022)

HOLA MOZOS!!!!!!

Estoy de rodriguez hoy y ya he vuelto a casa.

Esta noche me uno a vosotros 

Que se cuece esta noche veraniega?


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> HOLA MOZOS!!!!!!
> 
> Estoy de rodriguez hoy y ya he vuelto a casa.
> 
> ...



Buenos días, Jefe.

Has vuelto al mejor hilo de la guarde, aquí se habla de todo.

Cuéntanos: ¿Qué tipo de cine te gusta?


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Jun 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil

Ya os he comentado por aquí que cada vez veo menos cine, principalmente porque me parecen casi todas las pelis, quitando quizá algo de clásico, DEMASIADO IRREALES. Rara vez conecto con lo que veo.

Por otro lado, lo he estado pensando y a nivel cognitivo me cuesta menos leer un libro e imaginarme las cosas que ver una peli. En las pelis, quizá, si te distraes pierdes mucho hilo. Aunque suene raro, me entra mejor la información en el libro.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 40 años.



el mejor avatar del foro


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días, Jefe.
> 
> Has vuelto al mejor hilo de la guarde, aquí se habla de todo.
> 
> Cuéntanos: ¿Qué tipo de cine te gusta?





little hammer dijo:


> HOLA MOZOS!!!!!!
> 
> Estoy de rodriguez hoy y ya he vuelto a casa.
> 
> ...



te gustan las películas de gladiadores?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> te gustan las películas de gladiadores?



Mamadous gladiadores....


----------



## little hammer (26 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días, Jefe.
> 
> Has vuelto al mejor hilo de la guarde, aquí se habla de todo.
> 
> Cuéntanos: ¿Qué tipo de cine te gusta?



Cualquier película que esté libre de rojadas y que no sea un psico-thiller irani de estos que no tienes ni puta idea que está pasando y finges que te gusta para no quedar como un paleto.




Tubiegah dijo:


> te gustan las películas de gladiadores?



Solo si se empujan la mierda pa dentro al final








Alguien ha visto Gangs of New York, El Patriota o Zulu?


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Jun 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Cualquier película que esté libre de rojadas y que no sea un psico-thiller irani de estos que no tienes ni puta idea que está pasando y finges que te gusta para no quedar como un paleto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, no y no
de hecho, las últimas que he visto han sido









Doctor G y su máquina de bikinis (1965)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: El doctor Goldfoot ha inventado una increíble arma: unos robots bikini programados para buscar hombres adinerados y engatusarlos hasta que entregan sus fortunas. Craig Gamble y Todd Armstrong son los ...




www.filmaffinity.com













Los ritos satánicos de Drácula (1973)


Género: Terror | Sinopsis: Londres, años 70. El inspector Murray de Scotland Yard, investigando unas extrañas muertes, llega a la conclusión de que se enfrenta a un caso de vampirismo. Decide entonces pedir ayuda al profesor ...




www.filmaffinity.com













Vampira (1975)


Género: Comedia | Sinopsis: El viejo Conde Drácula (Niven) busca el tipo de sangre correcto para revivir a su finada esposa (Graves). (FILMAFFINITY)




www.filmaffinity.com





Todo cine actual


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

Yo me estoy tragando estos días todas las últimas de Marvel, que no las había visto. Aparte que desde el Viernes he estado fatal y a punto de ser el primer Antonio Risiones.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo también desde el viernes estoy con dolor de cabeza y tos. No tengo fiebre, los alimentos me saben pero alguna mierda están echando porque estamos todos en el barrio fatal.



En mi centro hubo casos covid la semana pasada y hace dos semanas estábamos todos juntitos sin mascarilla. Yo tenía fiebre y dolores musculares pero sin tos. La tos me ha venido hoy. Aunque también puede ser por haber echado matacucarachas por un tubo el jueves y con el ventilador igual me he tragado medio bote.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me están entrando unas ganas irrefrenables de ir a El Corte Inglés de Castellana y toser a las viejas.



No te cortes hombre.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No me puedo ni levantar de la cama. Jamás me duele la cabeza y hoy es como si tuviera el bombardeo de Barcelona de 1938 metido en el cráneo.



Tendrás aspirinas por lo menos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tendrás aspirinas por lo menos.



Si...aspirina blanca en polvo tiene este 


Yo voy viendo la luz al final del túnel, ya he vuelto con hilos exclusivos...

Es evidente que un nuevo virus nos asola..


----------



## little hammer (26 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Me están entrando unas ganas irrefrenables de ir a El Corte Inglés de Castellana y toser a las viejas.



Menos pensiones a pagar. El déficit te lo agradecerá


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Si sigo así prefiero que la bomba termonuclear caiga antes en Madrid que en Barcelona en plena cumbre de la OTAN. Seguro que así se me quita el dolor de cabeza.




Tal vez lleves mucha tensión acumulada, mucho estrés.


----------



## little hammer (26 Jun 2022)

Bueno señores. Con todas vuestras Mercedes aquí tenemos el tema chorra del domingo.

Eduardo Garzón (hermano del nuestro ninistro de consumo) bailando salsa y bachata




Iba a hacer un hilo pero me freirian a ignores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Buenos días, espero que los que estáis enfermos estéis mejor, hoy realizare un exclusivo análisis en primicia para que sea más llevadera vuestra situación....


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jun 2022)

Había un hilo por ahí de Alcásser. Empiezo a pensar que hay altas esferas involucradas en eso también. Estoy hasta los cojones ya de que SIEMPRE que pasa algo así, sean cuatro mataos los responsables.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, espero que los que estáis enfermos estéis mejor, hoy realizare un exclusivo análisis en primicia para que sea más llevadera vuestra situación....



Yo hoy me encuentro mejor. Ayer tenía los síntomas de una deshidratación:

- Mareos.

- Escalofríos.

- Cansancio generalizado.

- Sobrecarga de gemelos y lumbares.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo hoy me encuentro mejor. Ayer tenía los síntomas de una deshidratación:
> 
> - Mareos.
> 
> ...



Eso solo pueden ser 3 cosas:

Estrés

Gripe 


Virus mamadou.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso solo pueden ser 3 cosas:
> 
> Estrés
> 
> ...



Pero era un biruh mortal?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero era un biruh mortal?



El prinero y el último si son virus mortales, el segundo no.


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Eso solo pueden ser 3 cosas:
> 
> Estrés
> 
> ...



Pues ríete tú del estrés, pero tengo un conocido de unos casi 60 años que tiene en la frente distintas arrugas horizontales en paralelo. Exagerado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues ríete tú del estrés, pero tengo un conocido de unos casi 60 años que tiene en la frente distintas arrugas horizontales en paralelo. Exagerado.




El estrés tal como decía el gran escritor senegalés Mbouba penanki es: "El momento que transcurre entre que la sacas y rocias".


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Jun 2022)

Buenos días chumachos.

Mejórense los enfermos, no enfermen los sanos. 

Recuerdo que hoy es el último día para domiciliar la renta. 

Feliz lunes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenos días chumachos.
> 
> Mejórense los enfermos, no enfermen los sanos.
> 
> ...



Que rentas cabron    si no tenemos nada.


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que rentas cabron    si no tenemos nada.



Jajajajaj hay gente que no ha hecho una renta en su vida


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que rentas cabron    si no tenemos nada.



Algunos no tenemos donde caernos muertos pero siempre nos toca pagar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Algunos no tenemos donde caernos muertos pero siempre nos toca pagar.




Pero eso es por el sistema de renta mamadou.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero eso es por el sistema de renta mamadou.



¿Cómo va el canal de Youtube?

Me suscribiré pronto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> ¿Cómo va el canal de Youtube?




El de mi conocido dices???

O el mío sobre mamadous?


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El de mi conocido dices???
> 
> O el mío sobre mamadous?




Olvídame plox.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.




Me marcho sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Jun 2022)

Manteneos PIMPINELA


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Jun 2022)

¿Cuál sería el femenino para Mamadou?

Ahora que está claro que estamos en la era del mamadou, habrá algún término para referirse a los mamadous hembra, no?

Algo con el fonema "sh", que parece que les gusta mucho....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Créeme que he estado muy tentado de responder con alguna gilipollez mía, pero tal vez estaba tan fuera de lugar que en este momento no tendría ya ni cuenta.


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me marcho sin mirar atrás.



No por favor espera plox!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No por favor espera plox!!



Giro dramático incoming...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No por favor espera plox!!




Es demasiado tarde, no me busques jamás!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es demasiado tarde, no me busques jamás!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hoy mucho mejor, un resfriado tonto de tres días.
> 
> Si me hubiesen metido el palitroque hasta el córtex prefrontal perforando la barrera hematoencefálica hubiera dado positiu al kobiz.



Yo también, pero paso. Ya soy inmune.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Exclusiva mundial, world premiere:






Cine y TV - Análisis JURASIC WORLD 3!!! Los dinosaurios SOCIALISTAS!!! exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!!


¿Recuerdas aquel tiranosaurio que se comía una cabra y te acojonaba en 1993?. ¿Recuerdas la escena de los sanguinarios velociraptores en la cocina?. Pues jodete , los socialistas lo han vuelto hacer... En 1993 surgió una nueva especie, los doritosaurios, eran la evolución de los doriteros...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es demasiado tarde, no me busques jamás!!!



Da iwal, ahora te sigo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jun 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Da iwal, ahora te sigo.




Jamás volveré, marchate y no me sigas!!


----------



## Pajarotto (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jamás volveré, marchate y no me sigas!!



Te sigo te sigo.

Ya me he suscrito a tu canal y le he dado a la campanita!!


----------



## xilebo (27 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jamás volveré, marchate y no me sigas!!





Pajarotto dijo:


> Te sigo te sigo.
> 
> Ya me he suscrito a tu canal y le he dado a la campanita!!


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Se viene un cambio de liderazgo en la guarde. Hasta ahí puedo decir. Yo no sé nada.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jun 2022)

Estamos a punto de vivir un drama en la Guardería...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Está el patio últimamente revuelto...
Algo está ocurriendo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Me ha acabo de comprar Robocop 2


----------



## BilloGatos (28 Jun 2022)

la muerte de Green Goblin con el aerodeslizador... le pillo los hue...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## atasco (28 Jun 2022)

hola que tal estais hoy?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola que tal estais hoy?



Seguimos preparándonos para la inminente guerra santa que se va a desatar en la Guardería...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jun 2022)

Hay que ver que tontita se pone cuando ve al cactus en todo su esplendor... ...(1:24)


----------



## atasco (28 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Seguimos preparándonos para la inminente guerra santa que se va a desatar en la Guardería...



que guerra


----------



## atasco (28 Jun 2022)

eres opresora previligiada?


----------



## Rextor88 (28 Jun 2022)

atasco dijo:


> eres opresora previligiada?



Sigues vivo...


----------



## atasco (28 Jun 2022)

Rextor88 dijo:


> Sigues vivo...



hijo de puta yo aqui tomando codeina en sobres e un acuarius y tu pensando que ya la he palmao, tranki bro aviso 30 años me quedan de vida hasta abril calcula jo puta , buenos dias y la codeina en sobres granulada sabe a naranja


----------



## atasco (28 Jun 2022)

so bitch and you like


----------



## atasco (28 Jun 2022)

buenos dias tendria que ir a remar pero voy a abandonar todo y tirar la toalla


----------



## Tubiegah (28 Jun 2022)

Buenos días, esa es la actitud


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Jun 2022)

Hola a todos, y a los follacajas también.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Hola a todos, y a los follacajas también.




Que es eso de follacajas?


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso de follacajas?



Las cajas de cambios de los coches. Me parece que el insectvs es uno de estos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Las cajas de cambios de los coche. Me parece que el insectvs es uno de estos.



Joder vale, es que vuestra cultura foril ya sabes que no la conozco bien al llevar poco aquí.
Supongo que el tal insectos será como el tal dodotis ese de las fuerzas especiales de Freezer del que tanto hablais.

Menos mal que ahora burbuja tiene un nuevo Lore más acordé a los tiempos que corren.


----------



## Libertyforall (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder vale, es que vuestra cultura foril ya sabes que no la conozco bien al llevar poco aquí.
> Supongo que el tal insectos será como el tal dodotis ese de las fuerzas especiales de Freezer del que tanto hablais.
> 
> Menos mal que ahora burbuja tiene un nuevo Lore más acordé a los tiempos que corren.



Si te leyera Qvalición...


----------



## xilebo (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me ha acabo de comprar Robocop 2



Vives al limite


----------



## xilebo (28 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder vale, es que vuestra cultura foril ya sabes que no la conozco bien al llevar poco aquí.
> Supongo que el tal insectos será como el tal dodotis ese de las fuerzas especiales de Freezer del que tanto hablais.
> 
> Menos mal que ahora burbuja tiene un nuevo Lore más acordé a los tiempos que corren.



Cual es el dodotis que dices ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Cual es el dodotis que dices ?





Buenas noches gañanes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Ayer me compré Robocop 2...hoy me comprado Bart Simpson....


----------



## xilebo (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ayer me compré Robocop 2...hoy me comprado Bart Simpson....



Estas que lo tiras  

Buenas noches !


----------



## Suprimo (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso de follacajas?



Las cajas hace alusión a los chasis de principalmente vehículos alemanes como el E39, W221, etc...
No tienda nada que ver con los cambios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Las cajas hace alusión a los chasis de principalmente vehículos alemanes como el E39, W221, etc...
> No tienda nada que ver con los cambios




Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Al caer la noche, los mamadous florecen,
Aún así la bolsa escrotal nos protege.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al caer la noche, los mamadous florecen,
> Aún así la bolsa escrotal nos protege.



Me imagino que a estas horas o vas pedo o alguna sustancia extraña llevas en tu cuerpo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Me imagino que a estas horas o vas pedo o alguna sustancia extraña llevas en tu cuerpo



Te sorprendería conocer la verdad.
Me he desvelado y me estoy comiendo un bocadillo de chorizo.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Jun 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Las cajas hace alusión a los chasis de principalmente vehículos alemanes como el E39, W221, etc...
> No tienda nada que ver con los cambios


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te sorprendería conocer la verdad.
> Me he desvelado y me estoy comiendo un bocadillo de chorizo.



Yo la verdad que tampoco soy de mucha cama.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Jun 2022)

Buenas tardes, bufff estoy atascando el WÁTER


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Jun 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenas tardes, bufff estoy atascando el WÁTER



Que florero más entrañable.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Yo la verdad que tampoco soy de mucha cama.



Ya , lo veo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jun 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, joder que sueño.


----------



## Libertyforall (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya , lo veo.



Pero si no floreo casi nunca a partir de las 23H y hasta las 6.30 o 7H del día siguiente.


----------



## xilebo (29 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al caer la noche, los mamadous florecen,
> Aún así la bolsa escrotal nos protege.



Eres todo un poeta, con rima asonante  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Jun 2022)

Tengo ganas de volver a ver esta peli, porque no sé si me gustó o me pareció una mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tengo ganas de volver a ver esta peli, porque no sé si me gustó o me pareció una mierda.



Buenos días gañanes.
A mi me pareció una mierda como casi todo lo que hace ese hombre.


----------



## xilebo (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> A mi me pareció una mierda como casi todo lo que hace ese hombre.



La peli paso sin pena ni gloria


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La peli paso sin pena ni gloria




Buah tiene otra que viaja en el tiempo o no se que mierdas, que van hacia atrás, el acabose


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Quién te envía? 

De qué año eres? 


Vamos habla maldita máquina!!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

Vamos joder!!!!!
Todos juntos!!!!
Daos la mano!!!
Dadme vuestra energia vital!!!!!
Lancemos el genkidama contra @Pajarotto !!!!!!!
Toma!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién te envía?
> 
> De qué año eres?
> 
> ...



@Toallin 

Vengo del futuro

Sonaba la canción de fondo ahora en el descanso del tenis y la canción está bien pero el vídrio y el grupo es supergay


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> @Toallin
> 
> Vengo del futuro
> 
> Sonaba la canción de fondo ahora en el descanso del tenis y la canción está bien pero el vídrio y el grupo es supergay



Que canción?


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que canción?



No sé con quien hablas, me tiene ignorado (o yo a él). Sácale del grupo, que yo he sido elemento decisorio en el devenir de este hilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jun 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No sé con quien hablas, me tiene ignorado (o yo a él). Sácale del grupo, que yo he sido elemento decisorio en el devenir de este hilo.




Ambos lo habéis sido, por ello tendrá lugar un duelo a muerte....

Formateos parte de las "sagradas pruebas reformistas", si no arregláis vuestras diferencias solo podrá quedar uno tras las 3 grandes pruebas...


----------



## Libertyforall (30 Jun 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ambos lo habéis sido, por ello tendrá lugar un duelo a muerte....
> 
> Formateos parte de las "sagradas pruebas reformistas", si no arregláis vuestras diferencias solo podrá quedar uno tras las 3 grandes pruebas...



Pero quién es? Joder, sé que mucha gente me ha ignorado, pero en un hilo de tan buen rollo... No me lo esperaba...


----------



## Toallin (30 Jun 2022)

@Gyk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero quién es? Joder, sé que mucha gente me ha ignorado, pero en un hilo de tan buen rollo... No me lo esperaba...




Yo tampoco, siempre pensé que erais la misma persona.

Por cierto buenas noches gañanes, estoy con el Robocop 2 dándolo todo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buah tiene otra que viaja en el tiempo o no se que mierdas, que van hacia atrás, el acabose



La que protagoniza un mamadou y el de Crepúsculo...ni me molesté en verla. Y a mi sí me gustan las pelis de Nolan, pero apestaba a ida de pinza suprema...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco, siempre pensé que erais la misma persona.
> 
> Por cierto buenas noches gañanes, estoy con el Robocop 2 dándolo todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Menuda denigrancia, muñecos.de plastelina por doquier, un niño mafioso...la tercera siendo tan juvenil o infantil es más correcta en su desarrollo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La que protagoniza un mamadou y el de Crepúsculo...ni me molesté en verla. Y a mi sí me gustan las pelis de Nolan, pero apestaba a ida de pinza suprema...



Lo típico de el, te presenta una premisa interesante y sus reglas internas, hasta que de repente se las salta porque es un guionista pésimo, lo de dirigir escenas de acción y tal ya para otro día.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Menuda denigrancia, muñecos.de plastelina por doquier, un niño mafioso...la tercera siendo tan juvenil o infantil es más correcta en su desarrollo.



El guion era de Frank Miller. Debió meter la mano ahí hasta el que traía las pizzas (Tarradellas) y quedó en...nada.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Jul 2022)

Bien, excursionistas, arriba, despertad y no olvidéis los descansos porque hoy hace mucho frío. Hace frío todos los días. ¿Qué te creías que estabas, en Miami?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.
Que ricas están las galletas maría dorada.


----------



## xilebo (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> Que ricas están las galletas maría dorada.



Buenos dias !

Muy ricas, pues no hace mucho conoci en Madrid un restaurante que entras y huele todo a galleta maria dorada, pero hasta ciertos platos lleva la famosa galleta, me quede alucinado. Se llama El Perro y la Galleta, y es porque te dejan comer o cenar en el restaurante con tu perro al lado tmb. Lo recomiendo ir, la comida buena y el sitio esta cercano al parque del retiro


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Ya podiais cambiar el titulo del hilo, que lleva 2 meses...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El título del hilo se refiere precisamente al propio hilo.



Me refiero a lo de muertes absurdas en el cine... Podia cambiar de tema...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster, que es el creador del hilo, tiene abandonado el hilo, tiene abandonados a sus participantes, se tiene abandonado a sí mismo. Permanece acurrucado en una esquina esperando la muerte.



La guerra con @Pajarotto le ha derroido. @Obiwanchernobil , no nos havandones...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> La guerra con @Pajarotto le ha derroido. @Obiwanchernobil , no nos havandones...




Lo importante es que me ha llegado mi Robocop 2


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster está en las últimas....
> 
> Ayer leí en el teletexto que ya ni se le levanta.



Tienen muy poca esperanza de vida. La cautividad les vuelve locos...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo importante es que me ha llegado mi Robocop 2



Necesitas un entrenador personal, no tires la toalla...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

No puede ser verdad...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No puede ser verdad...



No abandones tio, tomate un monster o argo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> No abandones tio, tomate un monster o argo...



Es que no me lo puedo creer


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no me lo puedo creer



PEro de que hablas joder, estas como ido, que te han hecho?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> PEro de que hablas joder, estas como ido, que te han hecho?



Era imposible y a sucedido


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Era imposible y a sucedido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Nadie lo imaginaba!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto se ha rendido, la guerra ha acabado!

«cautivo y desarmado Pajarotto, han alcanzado las tropas reformistas sus últimos objetivos militares. La guerra ha terminado»


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pajarotto se ha rendido, la guerra ha acabado!
> 
> «cautivo y desarmado Pajarotto, han alcanzado las tropas reformistas sus últimos objetivos militares. La guerra ha terminado»



Es una estrategia, la guerra no ha hecho más que comenzar!!


----------



## Edge2 (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es una estrategia, la guerra no ha hecho más que comenzar!!



Menos mal... Nos habias asustado. 

@Pajarotto ven cavron que te vamos a quemar las plumas del culo


----------



## xilebo (1 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es una estrategia, la guerra no ha hecho más que comenzar!!



Pero antes de ir a la guerra, anda, por favo, cambia el titulo del hilo que estamos ya a 1 de julio  

Pon algun titulo asi veraniego: nocturnidad en el verano, noches de calo, si no soy obiwan por que tengo este trabuco, señor obiwan no se si me va a caber todo esto dentro....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero antes de ir a la guerra, anda, por favo, cambia el titulo del hilo que estamos ya a 1 de julio
> 
> Pon algun titulo asi veraniego: nocturnidad en el verano, noches de calo, si no soy obiwan por que tengo este trabuco, señor obiwan no se si me va a caber todo esto dentro....




Esta bien ministro, lo cambio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, hoy me ha llegado mi alien 3.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenas noches, Obi.
> 
> España te quiere.




A que dedicas tus largas noches ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A dormir.



Extraño en ti, nos tenías acostumbrados a tus largas noches, algo está cambiando en ti.


----------



## xilebo (2 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta bien ministro, lo cambio.



Que buen titulo Obiwan, digno a tu altura


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Jul 2022)

No sé la razón, pero hoy conduciendo se me vino a la cabeza esta película: "Mamadou quiere ser escritor y conoce al Miyagi de los libros". Sean Connery era una especie de J.D. Salinger, o algo en ese plan...inmediatamente pensé: "que mierdón de película!...como tuve el cuajo de ver algo así..."

Quería compartirlo con vosotros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No sé la razón, pero hoy conduciendo se me vino a la cabeza esta película: "Mamadou quiere ser escritor y conoce al Miyagi de los libros". Sean Connery era una especie de J.D. Salinger, o algo en ese plan...inmediatamente pensé: "que mierdón de película!...como tuve el cuajo de ver algo así..."
> 
> Quería compartirlo con vosotros




Yo vi una que es incluso denigrante para los mamadous, Sandra bullock (como no) pija que se encuentra con un mamadou obeso y le hace ir a la universidad...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo vi una que es incluso denigrante para los mamadous, Sandra bullock (como no) pija que se encuentra con un mamadou obeso y le hace ir a la universidad...



¿Puede ser esta?







Tiene muy mala pinta, sin duda..."Un sueño posible" en español...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Puede ser esta?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exacto...

La portada lo dice todo....

Charo millonaria que quiere su propio mamadou.

Mamadou doritero obeso que quiere ser blanco.

La vida de ambos se cruzarán.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches por cierto!!

El verano ya ha llegado.

Es momento de rociar a tutiplen y por doquier


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2022)

¿Es John Boyega el mamadou más desagradable de la actualidad?

El listón está muy alto en ese campo, pero es que cuando salió la de Star Wars de la nueva trilogía y ponían su foto de StormTrooper...yo pensaba que era de coña, un troleo, un fan-made...pero no, era un personaje de verdad de la película.
Y después su carrera no ha hecho más que empeorar. Creo que sale en la segunda de Pacific Rim. Y "creo" porque no recuerdo nada de esa película y sé que la vi.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Es John Boyega el mamadou más desagradable de la actualidad?
> 
> El listón está muy alto en ese campo, pero es que cuando salió la de Star Wars de la nueva trilogía y ponían su foto de StormTrooper...yo pensaba que era de coña, un troleo, un fan-made...pero no, era un personaje de verdad de la película.
> Y después su carrera no ha hecho más que empeorar. Creo que sale en la segunda de Pacific Rim. Y "creo" porque no recuerdo nada de esa película y sé que la vi.




Sin duda un día deberíamos hacer un especial sobre el cine mamadou


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, recordad que los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis". están a la vuelta de la esquina.

Tras estos premios tendrá lugar la "gran gala mamadou Nelson Mandela".


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, recordad que los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis". están a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Tras estos premios tendrá lugar la "gran gala mamadou Nelson Mandela".



Esa gala no me la pierdo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esa gala no me la pierdo...



Te noto melancólico, como bucólico o incluso añorando tiempos mejores ultimamente.

Sea lo que sea, siempre puedes contar con burbuja, hemos decidido llevar esta vida paralela, con nuestras propias normas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te noto melancólico, como bucólico o incluso añorando tiempos mejores ultimamente.
> 
> Sea lo que sea, siempre puedes contar con burbuja, hemos decidido llevar esta vida paralela, con nuestras propias normas.



Ya te ha saltado el buzón de voz...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ya te ha saltado el buzón de voz...




One touch easy era el mío.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Jul 2022)

Yo tuve el Nokia 3310 hasta que fue inevitable cambiar...la cámara de fotos era realmente útil.
No me apasionan mucho los trastos estos, pero no queda otra...


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches @Alia del Cuchillo, buenas noches @Obiwanchernobil. Pasaba virtualmente por aquí y como soy muy educado, pues os mando un salúdete desde donde estoy en el mundo real ,El Asilo, espero que por lo menos, vayáis tirando. Señor @Obiwanchernobil, usted es un polvorilla y se auto anima de serie, digo yo, respecto a ti amigo @Alia del Cuchillo, si estas desanimado, anímate un poco ¿Porque? Pues por que no estas solo, viajas en el mismo barco que yo y que muchos, lo que pasa es que no podemos vernos, pero si sentirnos entre todos cada vez mas "ya sabes" conciencia colectiva, alma y fe.
Todo pasa "todo" para bien o para mal, ojala sea para bien. Buenas noches de nuevo a los dos. Un poquito de música.


Miss Kittin & The Hacker - Stock Exchange

Miss Kittin & The Hacker - 1982 (Vitalic Remix)

Goldfrapp - Strict Machine

Kosheen - Catch

Vitalic feat. Miss Kittin - Hans Is Driving

Röyksopp - 'If You Want Me' ft. Susanne Sundfør

Electric Youth - ARAWA

Josie Cotton - See The New Hong Kong (Loverush UK! Radio Edit)

Susanne Sundfør - Fade Away

The Grid - A Beat Called Love


----------



## atasco (4 Jul 2022)

que eso de la rociada


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Señor @Epsilon69. Espero que estés bien o por lo menos tirando, cuídate. Saludos y buenas noches. 
P.D. Mas música.


In-Grid - Tu es foutu

Golden Boy & Miss Kittin - Rippin Kittin

White Lies - Is My Love Enough?

Róisín Murphy - Narcissus

Miss Kittin & The Hacker - 1000 Dreams

Röyksopp - I Had This Thing

Groove Armada - Lover 4 Now (feat. Todd Edwards)

TR/ST - Dressed For Space

Baron von Luxxury - Glass Candy

Sophie Ellis-Bextor - Crying At The Discotheque


----------



## atasco (4 Jul 2022)

cuenta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> @Epsilon69,@Sick Sad World. Espero que estéis bien o por lo menos, tirando. Saludos y buenas noches. P.D. Mas música.
> 
> 
> In-Grid - Tu es foutu
> ...




Los amantes de la musica me temo que estais en peligro de extinción...

Esto fue el principio del fin:









Lorna - Papi Chulo... Te Traigo El Mmmm (Official Video)


Download or Stream: https://altramodamusic.lnk.to/s7CMqPwRLorna Zarina Aponte born 11 May 1983 in Panama, better known simply as Lorna, is a female rapper an...




youtu.be


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los amantes de la musica me temo que estais en peligro de extinción...
> 
> Esto fue el principio del fin:
> 
> ...



Ciertamente @Obiwanchernobil ¿Pero sabes una cosa? ¡Que me quiten lo escuchao! Pero como no pueden, me lo quedo para siempre. Mi tesoro. Voy a ver si como algo. Saludos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Los amantes de la musica me temo que estais en peligro de extinción...
> 
> Esto fue el principio del fin:
> 
> ...



Gracias a dios no dependemos de radiofórmulas y nos podemos buscar nuestra propia música.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Gracias a dios no dependemos de radiofórmulas y nos podemos buscar nuestra propia música.




Si, así es, pero es una pena.

Por cierto acabo de realizar una rociada muy abundante, sera tal vez el calor o tal vez el tomate de la ensalada.

Era un no parar...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, pero es una pena.
> 
> Por cierto acabo de realizar una rociada muy abundante, sera tal vez el calor o tal vez el tomate de la ensalada.
> 
> Era un no parar...



La mía ha sido flojita, y eso que la jaca estaba bien buena.


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, así es, pero es una pena.
> 
> Por cierto acabo de realizar una rociada muy abundante, sera tal vez el calor o tal vez el tomate de la ensalada.
> 
> Era un no parar...




*ORINAR O MEAR.*


*CORRER.* 


*ROCIAR.


MAREAR LA PERDIZ.


PRIVADO.*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (4 Jul 2022)

Keep on Rising.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Jul 2022)

Is there someone that make you hard inside?


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Jul 2022)

Kings of Leon. Buena banda, sin más pretensiones que eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

__





Eligimos a MISS ROCIADAS de los 90!!!! Primera eliminatoria!!ENCUESTA!!!exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Eliminatoria terminada: Eliminatoria finalizada. Se clasifican para octavos. 1-conelly 58 votos. 2- LOVE 46 votos. 3- Opciones de jugar los octavos como mejor tercera: Dennise richards 26 votos. 4-Juega repesca: Cristina aguilera con 14 votos. Entre mañana y el martes se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>








__





Eligimos a MISS ROCIADAS de los 90!!!! Primera eliminatoria!!ENCUESTA!!!exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Eliminatoria terminada: Eliminatoria finalizada. Se clasifican para octavos. 1-conelly 58 votos. 2- LOVE 46 votos. 3- Opciones de jugar los octavos como mejor tercera: Dennise richards 26 votos. 4-Juega repesca: Cristina aguilera con 14 votos. Entre mañana y el martes se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - Love Like We Do

Air - Kelly Watch The Stars

Air - Cherry Blossom Girl

Zero 7 ft. Sophie Barker - In The Waiting Line

Touch & Go - Would You...?

Touch & Go - Straight To Number One


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ****COMIENZAN LAS TARDES EN BARBUJA****



@Epsilon69. Con tu permiso, cuatro canciones mas de New Order. Saludos.


New Order - Blue Monday (Version Original, 1983)

New Order - The Beach

New Order - Mr Disco

New Order - Your Silent Face


----------



## Behind the Mask (4 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Contento de saludarte después de tantos meses. Te rogaría que me cogieras el guante y pongamos temazos en este hilo del jáster habida cuenta de que el pobre se está muriendo y le queda muy poco.



No creo que se muera, simplemente tiene que descansar, piensa que se a dado una paliza con tanto trajín en el foro, y créeme, uno se cansa y mas alguien tan pequeñito como el, así que animo. Te rogaría que no me rogaras, yo no soy ni mas ni menos que tu, amigo. Respecto a la música, ojala pudiera decirte que si pero carezco de tiempo y tengo problemas que requieren de mi atención personal cada vez mas. Tu puedes de sobra garantizar buena música variada aquí y en otros hilos, estas puesto, ya te lo dije. Cuídate mucho y gracias por tu amabilidad. Saludos. P.D. Solo estoy de visita @Epsilon69, y visitas es lo único que puedo hacer ahora, es lo que hay.


Lindsey Buckingham - Trouble

Lindsey Buckingham - Holiday Road

Fleetwood Mac - Big Love

Fleetwood Mac - Family Man

Fleetwood Mac - You And I, Part.1

Fleetwood Mac - You And I, Part.2


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



PSB tuvieron una segunda parte de los 80 gloriosa.





Joder, se me caen las lágrimas. Compara esto con lo actual o con lo que escucha el jáster.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Una cancion veraniega para la epoca que es


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

Se nota que estan muy próximos los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", tanto @Pajarotto como yo empezamos a sacar hilos....

Aunque parece que este año ninguno de los dos arrasará en los premios.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se nota que estan muy próximos los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", tanto @Pajarotto como yo empezamos a sacar hilos....
> 
> Aunque parece que este año ninguno de los dos arrasará en los premios.



Siempre dices que va quedando menos, pero no llegan los premios


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siempre dices que va quedando menos, pero no llegan los premios



En cuanto terminen las eliminatorias de jacas por decadas tendrá lugar la gala.

Buenas noches gañanes


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En cuanto terminen las eliminatorias de jacas por decadas tendrá lugar la gala.
> 
> Buenas noches gañanes



Bueno ya hay fecha !  

Buenas noches


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Bueno ya hay fecha !
> 
> Buenas noches



Joder que calor


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que calor



Pufff ni que lo digas, aqui en Madrid hoy llego a marcar 41 grados....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pufff ni que lo digas, aqui en Madrid hoy llego a marcar 41 grados....



Que haces en Madrid?


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces en Madrid?



Trabajar  me suelo tomar casi siempre las vacaciones final de julio, para que el verano no se me haga muy largo si me las tomo ya


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Trabajar  me suelo tomar casi siempre las vacaciones final de julio, para que el verano no se me haga muy largo si me las tomo ya



Pensé que eras de otra ciudad, del sur, vamos que rociabas por el sur


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pensé que eras de otra ciudad, del sur, vamos que rociabas por el sur



Sii soy de Malaga, alli viví, estudié, trabajé y rocié.....pero hara como 10 años me vine por trabajo a Madrid y a rociar tmb jejeje, pero sigo bajando mucho al sur, en puentes, vacaciones,....huyo de la ciudad buscando sol y playa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii soy de Malaga, alli viví, estudié, trabajé y rocié.....pero hara como 10 años me vine por trabajo a Madrid y a rociar tmb jejeje, pero sigo bajando mucho al sur, en puentes, vacaciones,....huyo de la ciudad buscando sol y playa



En Málaga se vive mejor que en Madrid gañan!!!

Espero que la oferta fuese buena.

Las malagueñas son grandes extractoras.


----------



## xilebo (5 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En Málaga se vive mejor que en Madrid gañan!!!
> 
> Espero que la oferta fuese buena.
> 
> Las malagueñas son grandes extractoras.



Sii fue buena, y por supuesto se vive mucho mejor por el sur, pero bueno, el dia que consiga trabajo alli me vuelvo, y de momento pues rociando voy, rociando llego 

Y por fin de despues de dos años sin feria de Malaga en agosto por el virus, este verano hay feria del 12 al 20 es, animate y baja a rociar tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii fue buena, y por supuesto se vive mucho mejor por el sur, pero bueno, el dia que consiga trabajo alli me vuelvo, y de momento pues rociando voy, rociando llego
> 
> Y por finde despues de dos años sin feria de Malaga en agosto por el virus, este verano hay feria del 12 al 20 es, animante y bajar a rociar tmb



 el rociador sureño.


Yo añoro los veranos que rociaba sin parar, hoy soy un humilde rociador.
Mis grandes años de ROCIADAS se acabaron.

Ahora son ROCIADAS diferentes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes....trabajar es una mierda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Mamadouuuuuuuu


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes....trabajar es una mierda



Coño si has cambiado el titulo, menuda proeza...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Coño si has cambiado el titulo, menuda proeza...




Quién es usted?


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Quién es usted?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>




Tengo informaciones....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

@Edge2


----------



## Edge2 (6 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Edge2



Es que no la trago tio. Su momento ya paso y tiene una cara rarisima...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es que no la trago tio. Su momento ya paso y tiene una cara rarisima...



Su momento musical me viene sin cuidado, aquí hablamos de otros temas....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> @Sick Sad World
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder , el vídeo ese que tenía donde la rociaban era un vegetal...qué decepción.


----------



## xilebo (6 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster trabaja menos que el dentista del Carapolla.



Jajajaja el jaster trabaja menos que el sastre de Tarzan


----------



## xilebo (6 Jul 2022)

Hay que ir a la startlite en Marbella, de conciertos y toda la jet set


----------



## xilebo (6 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te traduzco en idioma sicksadworldiano:
> 
> "_*Xilebo, quiero que me empotres a la luz de la luna marbellí hasta que se me salgan los ojos de las cuencas."*_



Ahora siii lo he entendido


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches....
Me voy hacer un sopinstan...


----------



## xilebo (6 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....
> Me voy hacer un sopinstan...



Como te cuidas Obiwan


----------



## barullo (6 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....
> Me voy hacer un sopinstan...



¿con este calor una sopa?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Jul 2022)

Acojonantes las martas. Son como ardillas carnívoras salidas del infierno. 
Me he enganchado a los ataques a nidos, así descanso un poco de los vídeos de ranas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Acojonantes las martas. Son como ardillas carnívoras salidas del infierno.
> Me he enganchado a los ataques a nidos, así descanso un poco de los vídeos de ranas...




Joder qué cosas más asquerosas ves


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿con este calor una sopa?



Buenas noches...la vida es para los valientes...


----------



## xilebo (7 Jul 2022)

barullo dijo:


> ¿con este calor una sopa?



Son sus costumbres y tal  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Son sus costumbres y tal
> 
> Buenos dias gañanes !



Pues buenas noche gañanes!!!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jul 2022)

Estamos concentrados en el hilo de las extractoras y nos olvidamos de éste...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Este vídeo es demoledor, descripción gráfica del tipico Chulo de barrio que solo busca bronca   


Edito:
Si, también hay un señor descalzo y una nutria en el vídeo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jul 2022)

Goder, casi 10 minutos y no muere nadie...

Mira que engendro de Pazuzu...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Jul 2022)

Hasta la vista, Bugs.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Goder, casi 10 minutos y no muere nadie...
> 
> Mira que engendro de Pazuzu...



Que cojones es eso, un bison?.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cojones es eso, un bison?.



Sí, es un visón.

Armiños, comadrejas, turones...mustélidos en general. Una pasada de bicho.


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Jul 2022)

A un vecino, por no quitar las cagadas de su coche, le terminaron levantando la pintura. El reportero en mi opinión, bien cagado esta. P.D. Rociado por heces de un pájaro enloquecido por la intromisión de un reportero gilipollas perdido.


Röyksopp - Never Ever ft. Susanne Sundfør

La Mode - Frankie dice...


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Jul 2022)

Siempre es un placer escuchar a Los Romeos. Patricia, una alegría para la vista. 


Los Romeos - Muérdeme

Los Romeos - Mi vida rosa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....
> Me voy hacer un sopinstan...



Volvemos a los clásicos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como te cuidas Obiwan



Pues ese está bueno, aunque mejor la crema de pollo y la de champis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *EL MEJOR ANUNCIO DE LA HISTORIA
> 
> *



No se cortan un pelo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (8 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajaja el jaster trabaja menos que el sastre de Tarzan


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Jul 2022)

Xeno & Oaklander - Insomnia

Así estoy yo, con insomnio y pájaros locos en la cabeza. Tengo que intentar dormir o mañana caeré redondo en cualquier lugar. Buenas noches.


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Jul 2022)

*@p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike / @Epsilon69 ¿Os gustan los perros? Se que si. Para vosotros y para ellos.


Jesus Couldn't Drum - Beat The Dog*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>




Un perro en un columpio con una rata en la cabeza....

La humanidad está perdida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> *@p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike / @Epsilon69 ¿Os gustan los perros? Se que si. Para vosotros y para ellos.
> 
> 
> Jesus Couldn't Drum - Beat The Dog*



De dónde viene tu insomnio...


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> De dónde viene tu insomnio...



Cuando cumplí la mayoría de edad, la vida me regalo una patología que altero mi ritmo circadiano. Tampoco ayuda tener la tocha por dentro destrozada por haber abusado de los descongestivos nasales (Nebulicina) Respiraba ya de pequeño y a día de hoy, fatal. Soy bronquítico. También de haber trabajado mucho de noche y luego de día con pocas horas de descanso. 
Creo que no me dejo nada. Hasta mañana.


Golpes Bajos - Estoy Enfermo


----------



## uno_de_tantos (8 Jul 2022)

Puedes explayarte un poco? Acabo de despertarme, lo veo un buen tema a estas horas.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (8 Jul 2022)

Aclarado el tema fornicatorio lo que veo más interesante es saber si era un chaval que acababas de conocer. En ese caso, ¿sabía que eres trans?, me resulta curiosa la situación. Esos segundos en los cuales su mente tiene que adaptarse al cambio de situación.

Comenta lo que quieras al respecto, puede ser este caso u otro.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (8 Jul 2022)

Antes comentabas que "habías llegado", la operación siempre tiene éxito en ese sentido? No sé donde leí que no era tan fácil.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Cuando cumplí la mayoría de edad, la vida me regalo una patología que altero mi ritmo circadiano. Tampoco ayuda tener la tocha por dentro destrozada por haber abusado de los descongestivos nasales (Nebulizina) Respiraba ya de pequeño y a día de hoy, fatal. Soy bronquítico. De haber trabajado mucho de noche y luego de día con pocas horas de descanso. Creo que no me dejo nada. Hasta mañana.
> 
> 
> Golpes Bajos - Estoy Enfermo




Al tratarse de algo así, las ROCIADAS nocturnas que son bastante desestresantes imagino que no te sirven, no obstante tener aficiones como veo que es tu caso siempre lo hacen más llevadero.


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Grande chiquito  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

Muy bien, eso en Malaga se llama el 'rebalaee', ya tenemos estrenado el hilo veraniego con la primera rociada completa


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Jajajaja que bueno el perro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Hostia es buenísimo


----------



## Behind the Mask (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Al tratarse de algo así, las ROCIADAS nocturnas que son bastante desestresantes imagino que no te sirven, no obstante tener aficiones como veo que es tu caso siempre lo hacen más llevadero.



Las aficiones que tengo, ayudan y mucho. Respecto a si las ROCIADAS nocturnas me sirven o no me sirven, es algo que forma parte de mi intimidad y no puedo contarte nada @Obiwanchernobil ¿Porque? Pues por que yo no se quien eres tu realmente, y tu no sabes quien soy yo en realidad. Se que eres una persona inteligente y entiendes mi postura. Gracias por tu apreciación, ciertamente como tu dijiste, las aficiones lo hacen más llevadero. Saludos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

Behind the Mask dijo:


> Las aficiones que tengo, ayudan y mucho. Respecto a si las ROCIADAS nocturnas me sirven o no me sirven, es algo que forma parte de mi intimidad y no puedo contarte nada @Obiwanchernobil ¿Porque? Pues por que yo no se quien eres tu realmente, y tu no sabes quien soy yo en realidad. Se que eres una persona inteligente y entiendes mi postura. Gracias por tu apreciación, ciertamente como tu dijiste, las aficiones lo hacen mas llevadero. Saludos.




Evidentemente tus ROCIADAS tuyas son, no soy yo quien para entrar en espacio de privacidad de ROCIADAS.

En otro orden de cosas también está claro que dependiendo del tipo de afición ayuda más a la conciliación del sueño.
La lectura , escucha de música tranquila, el cine, considero que son muy interesantes para el asunto.


----------



## xilebo (8 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Evidentemente tus ROCIADAS tuyas son, no soy yo quien para entrar en espacio de privacidad de ROCIADAS.
> 
> En otro orden de cosas también está claro que dependiendo del tipo de afición ayuda más a la conciliación del sueño.
> La lectura , escucha de música tranquila, el cine, considero que son muy interesantes para el asunto.



Una rociada es una rociada, y un plato es un plato


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Jul 2022)

Veamos que se cuece, buenas noches.


----------



## xilebo (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veamos que se cuece, buenas noches.



Pues hoy bastante se va a cocer, es el dia grande del orgullo gay en Madrid: manifestaciones, carrozas, conciertos,.....gente de toda España, del extranjero, dia grande de rociadas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues hoy bastante se va a cocer, es el dia grande del orgullo gay en Madrid: manifestaciones, carrozas, conciertos,.....gente de toda España, del extranjero, dia grande de rociadas




Hoy todas tus ROCIADAS pueden convertirse en realidad.


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (9 Jul 2022)

Cuando te vayas a ir, avísame para despedirme Sicky


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

Sea lo que sea, la vida es muy corta y hay que rociar.

Esperamos un hilo como dios manda de despedida.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No sé lo que habrá ocurrido pero tampoco quiero saberlo. Mucho ánimo porque vales muchísimo. Eres inteligente, divertida y sin pelos en la lengua. Seguro que vas a encontrar personas maravillosas que te quieran y te valoren. Yo por mi parte estoy completamente desengañado de los seres humanos y hace ya muchísimos años que nadie me decepciona porque no espero jamás nada ya de nadie.



Esperemos que @Pajarotto no la haya seducido para irse con los suyos, ahora, justo antes de la gran guerra....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

Por supuesto la rociada debe ser o individual o con alguien de cierto nivel.

Eso es innegociable.


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Bueno, si tu salida va a ser como la de @Obiwanchernobil podemos estar tranquilos jajaj


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Nos ponemos unos temas para animar a Sicky?



Faltaría más.... Por la Emperatriz de Gurguja lo que haga falta!


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

@Sick Sad World esta noche va a salir a quemar la ciudad


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Topedelagama (9 Jul 2022)

Pasaba por aquí y escuchaba temazos House, ahí va el mío...


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Tengo que confesar que veces dudo de si estoy grafenado o no....

En sept. de 2019 en el gimnasio mientras calentaba haciendo sentadillas con 70kg sobre mis hombros, me lesioné el lumbago.... como no me bajaba la inflamación y apenas podía caminar fui a urgencias y me pincharon.

Resultado: me bajó la inflamación pero estuve casi dos meses encontrándome mal, mareado y medio resfriado, agotadísimo.... muy mal. Desde entonces evito que me pinchen nada, ni pseudo vacunas, ni nada.... Ahora dudo de que no estuvieran metiendo mierdas en inyectables antes de 2020.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por supuesto la rociada debe ser o individual o con alguien de cierto nivel.
> 
> Eso es innegociable.



Bueno, a nosotros nos basta muchas veces con empotrar a la que sea, ya por necesidad.


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No lo pienses por favor. A diferencia del jáster a ti por lo menos se te levanta.



Jajaj gracias a Dios de eso no tengo queja


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Me gusta mucho más esta versión que las demás de Roy orbison o Celine Dion...


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

No sé qué tiene esta canción que hace muchos años que la conozco y mantiene intacta una capacidad brutal de pegárseme y de transmitirme mucha nostalgia de una época que no he vivido:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Bueno, si tu salida va a ser como la de @Obiwanchernobil podemos estar tranquilos jajaj



Lo que ocurre es que yo he decidido no irme hasta la gran guerra, despues me marchare pero no podía dejar a los reformistas en la estacada


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

@Epsilon69 Tengo una ligera sospecha de que no sirvo para participar de la creación de antologías de géneros y subgéneros musicales. Soy totalmente aleatorio e irracional


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que ocurre es que yo he decidido no irme hasta la gran guerra, despues me marchare pero no podía dejar a los reformistas en la estacada



Admiro tu ENORME CAPACIDAD para crear promesas electorales. Quién habrá detrás de ese supuesto inocente janster...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Admiro tu ENORME CAPACIDAD de crear promesas electorales. Quién habrá detrás de ese supuesto inocente janster...



Un hombre que ahora mismo está llevando a cabo una mudanza, y debo reconocer estar hasta los huevos.


----------



## escalador (9 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un hombre que ahora mismo está llevando a cabo una mudanza, y debo reconocer estar hasta los huevos.



Mudanza prácticamente en luna llena. Parece que va a ser para mejor. ¿A donde y a qué tipo de vivienda te mudas? Cuentanos argo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Mudanza prácticamente en luna llena. Parece que va a ser para mejor. ¿A donde y a qué tipo de vivienda te mudas? Cuentanos argo




Vivienda céntrica, pequeña.

Buenas noches gañanes!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vivienda céntrica, pequeña.
> 
> Buenas noches gañanes!!!!



¿Y qué será de la vecina?


----------



## atasco (10 Jul 2022)

a tu ead que tengas esas dudas, dan sinonimo de sindrome de peter pan


----------



## atasco (10 Jul 2022)

a que edad te desvirgaste?


----------



## atasco (10 Jul 2022)

a perdon se me fue la pregunta, la cosa es eso que si sientes el sindrome de peter pan, creer que eres un adolescente aun pasando los cuarenta que no es tu caso

no lo he dicho de malas
yo a los 19


----------



## atasco (10 Jul 2022)

lo ideal es que te emparejes con alguien de tu edad y te ponga las pilas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y qué será de la vecina?



Me mudo a la puerta de al lado, mismo piso y edificio.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Te ha rociado alguien del foro??

No será @Pajarotto verdad?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me mudo a la puerta de al lado, mismo piso y edificio.



¿La del plus?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿La del plus?



Ella sigue en el bajo, yo en el primero pero en otra vivienda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Temazo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Si estás bien, te cuida , respetan y satisfacen, lo único que buscas fuera es tu propia egoistez. 


Esto lo dijo el famosos filósofo senegalés N'kono massana, tenía 30 mujeres.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder, estoy viendo una peli de Nicolas Cage del año pasado y es una puta basura. En consonancia con lo que lleva haciendo los últimos años. Menuda puta mierda.




Lo raro es que siga en el cine


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si estás bien, te cuida , respetan y satisfacen, lo único que buscas fuera es tu propia egoistez.
> 
> 
> Esto lo dijo el famosos filósofo senegalés N'kono massana, tenía 30 mujeres.



Sip, Diallo N'kulu decía algo parecido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Hay que conformarse y ser terrenal, no es autoestima.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

No caigas en el error de las feministas de meternos a todos en el mismo saco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> El tío se endeudó un huevo y creo que tiene que pagar a sus mujeres e hijos, y lleva como 10-15 años aceptando todos los papeles que le dan. No le recuerdo una peli buena. Y lo peor es que veo una peli suya y la pongo, y aunque ya veo que es una mierda, dejo que acabe.



Algunas personas le veis cierta cosa a este actor, llamalo como quieras, a mi siempre me ha parecido un cutre.


----------



## atasco (10 Jul 2022)

pero si te gustan los niñatos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!

Dejad vuestros problemas a un lado y poneos a rociar!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días. ¿Has acabado ya la mudanza?



Buenos días, hasta finales de semana no creo que la acabe, estoy esperando unos muebles.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Dame tu dirección y te echo una mano.
> 
> También puedo ayudarte con las cajas.



Mi vecina la de Telefónica se ha prestado a cambio (supongo) de una rociada aparte de invitarla a desayunar.


----------



## escalador (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi vecina la de Telefónica se ha prestado a cambio (supongo) de una rociada aparte de invitarla a desayunar.



Obi yo si tienes ropa de marca y buena (no solo de logos grandes) que no uses tb me presto a hayudarte. ¡Viva la amistad!


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi vecina la de Telefónica se ha prestado a cambio (supongo) de una rociada aparte de invitarla a desayunar.



No vas a encontrar una vecina tan buena como ella en otro sitio


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Jop vaya Sick tu tmb vas a dejar el foro, bueno cosas que pasan cuando uno confia demasiado en una persona, dificil saber por donde te va a salir al final. Pero si ha estado machacando y sin sentido, no merece la pena nada arreglar, porque ya te ha demostrado como es. Animo! le puede pasar a cualquiera

Pues nos vamos a quedar sin presidenta de partido otra vez, despues tmb de Obiwan dejarlo y se ira pronto tmb, ultimamente parece que el puesto esta gafado, quien lo coge al final se va


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podríamos hacer todos los participantes de este hilo una orgía de despedida.



Facundo la idea


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días a todos.
> 
> Está claro Sick que estás intentando recuperar ese tiempo perdido de tu adolescencia con infaustos resultados. Quieres demostrarte a ti misma y sobre todo a los demás tu capacidad de seducción de quinceañera pero olvidas que eres ya una señora hecha y derecha.
> 
> Todo ello te está trayendo demasiado sufrimiento, que no te mereces. Te estás haciendo mucho daño, eres tu peor enemiga. Un último consejo: nunca pidas perdón por cómo eres. Eres así y ya está, y al que no le guste puerta pero a la primera que le tiene que gustar es a ti. Quiérete un poquito más, por favor, porque tú sí mereces la pena. Y el pene.



El primer párrafo es algo que suelen hacer mucho las mujeres. Y muchas no se dan cuenta de que sí, sigues follando y tal, porque al fin y al cabo los tíos queremos meterla, pero que no te van a ver como ven a las chicas de su quinta ni te van a ver como algo a largo plazo. Aceptar la edad (hombres y mujeres) es algo que cuesta, pero es lo que hay. Ojalá pudiéramos retroceder 20 o 30 años, pero no podemos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, hasta finales de semana no creo que la acabe, estoy esperando unos muebles.



Como se nota la pasta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Podríamos hacer todos los participantes de este hilo una orgía de despedida.



Bueno, de orgía tendría poco. Campo de nabos más bien. Otro orgullo gay.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No paja nada, ahora con la nueva ley si un hombre dice que es una mujer, pues es una mujer. Con que la mitad de los maromos digan que son mujeres se resuelve el problema gay, y, sobre todo, el problema más importante de todos: el de la paridad.



Pero que empiece el Jáster.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como se nota la pasta.



Creo que le gusta la carbonara


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Como se nota la pasta.




   

Si si, será eso.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Nada más lejos de la realidad.

El espacio justo para rociar, ni más ni menos.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> El espacio justo para rociar, ni más ni menos.



Muy mono, tiene hasta tobogan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Muy mono, tiene hasta tobogan




Como se nota que es domingo de vacaciones ehh gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se nota que es domingo de vacaciones ehh gañanes!



totalmente jajajajaja y de resaca del sabado noche tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> totalmente jajajajaja y de resaca del sabado noche tmb



Joder yo llevo años sin saber que es eso de la resaca, pero como 15 o así, creo que no podría soportar una resaca ahora mismo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Dice que no pero está forrao el cabrón.




Mi mayor valor hoy en día es la bolsa,
Como bien sabes soy un gran defensor de las propiedades positivas de la bolsa escrotal en el hombre.
Seguridad, perseverancia, honestidad y honor.
Todo ello gracias a que la bolsa escrotal envuelve y protege nuestros testículos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi mayor valor hoy en día es la bolsa,
> Como bien sabes soy un gran defensor de las propiedades positivas de la bolsa escrotal en el hombre.
> Seguridad, perseverancia, honestidad y honor.
> Todo ello gracias a que la bolsa escrotal envuelve y protege nuestros testículos.



Piso céntrico en Madrí, muebles nuevos, vacaciones en Ibiza en yate,...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Está jugando España contra USA sub17. USA llena de mamadous, como le gusta a @Obiwanchernobil. Ayer con Francia seguro que disfrutó.



Donde ves eso


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Donde ves eso



Ya termino, pues en el canal publico de tve en teledeporte. Ganaron los mamoduos americanos, joe con 17 años ya y como saltan y corren lo cabrones


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches!!
La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## xilebo (10 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches!!
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.



Veo mamadous hasta en la sopa  

Buenas noches gañanes!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Jul 2022)

Ya ha terminado la eliminatoria miss ROCIADAS 90, podéis consultar los resultados de quién se ha clasificado para octavos como primera u segunda, quién mejor tercera y quién jugará la repesca.

La próxima eliminatoria será de los años 2000


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Y por qué se ha empezado con los 90 y no con los 80?



Para darle emoción al torneo.

90,2000,80,2010 y 2020


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para darle emoción al torneo.
> 
> 90,2000,80,2010 y 2020



¿2020?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿2020?



Joder a sido un lapsus     

Después de celebrará al gran concurso para elegir a miss ROCIADAS mamadou.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## xilebo (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿2020?



Es que cuando termine de hacer 90,2000,80,2010 , estaremos ya en 2030 y se podra hacer la decada de 2020  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

__





Miss ROCIADAS años 2000!!!!, Segunda Eliminatoria, vota!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Tras la eliminatoria de los años 90, seguimos con la eliminatoria de los años 2000. Recordemos que se ya están clasificadas para octavos del torneo: 1-Jennifer conelly. 2-Jenifer LOVE hewitt. 3- Denisse richards como mejor tercera. Y va a la repesca Cristina aguilera. Aquí tenéis el enlace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Mira @Obiwanchernobil aquí puedes disfrutar con mamadous:







Selección francesa sub23.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira @Obiwanchernobil aquí puedes disfrutar con mamadous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ninguno de ellos está en la órbita de la casa blanca.

Massana, n"'kono, mokoko, Mohamed halaui y rachid el manrrani no son franceses.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mira @Obiwanchernobil aquí puedes disfrutar con mamadous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como transmiten inteligencia esos rostros...joder, que miradas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ninguno de ellos está en la órbita de la casa blanca.
> 
> Massana, n"'kono, mokoko, Mohamed halaui y rachid el manrrani no son franceses.



Ahí tienes un huevo de nombres y apellidos para inventarte nuevos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Como transmiten inteligencia esos rostros...joder, que miradas.



Lo primero que haces es darles la cartera.

Por cierto:



¿Por qué Pepe Hucha identifica que al ser negro le quiere robar?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Jul 2022)

Brutal ataque...Pep podía haber acabado así. Esos pollos no han tenido tiempo ni de decir "llévate la bicicle..."
@AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Jul 2022)

Vamoshh to lokohj!!! 

 


Buenas noches!


----------



## escalador (12 Jul 2022)

4


----------



## escalador (12 Jul 2022)

Por quee? Si aqui hacemos dewaters interesantes... hablamos de neurocosas, de cromosapiens...


----------



## atasco (12 Jul 2022)

hora de cambios


----------



## atasco (12 Jul 2022)

me da que me voy a tomar dos xanax y una pregabalina a vver si me caigo de la sila y me desnuco


----------



## atasco (12 Jul 2022)

ya estoy de vuelta


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes.

Ahora estoy leyéndome el libro *Dune*, las pelis ni las he visto. Es un libro lento y en el que seguro se han inspirado para escribir Juego de Tronos. Precisamente esa lentitud y el aúra de mito que rodea a todos los personajes y las situaciones, es lo que hace grande a la obra.


----------



## Libertyforall (12 Jul 2022)

"Las distancias se hacen cortas". Así me sentí al volver de El camino de Santiago.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> 
> Ahora estoy leyéndome el libro *Dune*, las pelis ni las he visto. Es un libro lento y en el que seguro se han inspirado para escribir Juego de Tronos. Precisamente esa lentitud y el aúra de mito de los personajes y las situaciones, es lo que hace grande a la obra.



Buenos días!
Pues vas a estar entretenido una temporada, no sé si eran en total cinco o seis libros así de memoria, creo que los últimos escritos por una tercera persona, no sé si su hijo.


----------



## Edge2 (12 Jul 2022)

Yo por ahora llevo cero rociadas veraniegas. Esperemos que caiga algo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo por ahora llevo cero rociadas veraniegas. Esperemos que caiga algo



Las autorociadas también son válidas


----------



## xilebo (12 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Yo por ahora llevo cero rociadas veraniegas. Esperemos que caiga algo



Tranquilo que acabamos de empezar el verano, todavia puedes


----------



## escalador (12 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No entiendo esa costumbre de moda de sacar a los animales de su ecosistema natural. Los negros deben estar en su hábitat natural, en la selva en la copa de los árboles comiendo plátanos.



Tranquilo, tarde o temprano morirán asesinados por sus competidores naturales. No se puede luchar contra la naturaleza.


----------



## xilebo (12 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las autorociadas también son válidas



Eso es hacer trampa


----------



## Terminanor (12 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> 
> Ahora estoy leyéndome el libro *Dune*, las pelis ni las he visto. Es un libro lento y en el que seguro se han inspirado para escribir Juego de Tronos. Precisamente esa lentitud y el aúra de mito que rodea a todos los personajes y las situaciones, es lo que hace grande a la obra.



En la adolescencia debe impresionar bastante, es un mundo bastante absorbente el que creó Herbert. Yo lo leí ya mayorcito y me dio pena no haberlo leído de joven. De chaval me dedicaba a Jack London, tenía pasión por él.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días!
> Pues vas a estar entretenido una temporada, no sé si eran en total cinco o seis libros así de memoria, creo que los últimos escritos por una tercera persona, no sé si su hijo.



Herbert escribió 6, creo. Luego siguió el hijo, con ayuda, que "escribió" un par más.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Herbert escribió 6, creo. Luego siguió el hijo, con ayuda, que "escribió" un par más.



Buenas noches glasnes!

la verdad que ni idea, hace la tela ya, creo que los buenos eran los tres primeros y luego ya comenzó a largar y tal.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Eso es hacer trampa




El hombre hace trampa continuamente, pues su misión en la vida es rociar, pero por consecuencias del destino el 90% son autorociadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Había leído glandes.



Te juega tantas malas pasadas a ti tu mente como a mí el corrector ortográfico.

Buenas noches @Epsilon69 
Que nos cuentas soldado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Aquí sudando como un puto cerdo. Con el calor me llegan los huevos hasta las rodillas.
> 
> ¿Cuándo vas a hacer la fiesta de inauguración de tu nueva casa?



Mi nueva humilde morada no podría albergar tal evento, no obstante abriré una tarrina de cortezas de gorrino del grupo IFA udaco y la comeré a vuestra salud.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No te olvides de echarle por encima esto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1121353



No tienes aire acondicionado? Por lo del calor digo yo no tengo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo tengo de adorno porque no funciona.
> 
> Hasta el viernes el infierno llegará a Madrid con máximas de 45 grados y mínimas de 26.
> 
> ...




Yo uso ventilador si te sirve de consuelo, el aire acondicionado son lujos mayores


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo tengo de adorno porque no funciona.
> 
> Hasta el viernes el infierno llegará a Madrid con máximas de 45 grados y mínimas de 26.
> 
> ...



En el sureste llevamos días que por la noche no baja de 28 grados. No se puede dormir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo uso ventilador si te sirve de consuelo, el aire acondicionado son lujos mayores



Si el piso es tuyo es una buena inversión.


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Jul 2022)

Qué bien que ya ha llegado el buen tiempo. 26 putos grados sigue haciendo. Siempre he querido tener un colchón de agua pero ya no me hace falta, estoy fundido en sudor con las sábanas


----------



## Libertyforall (13 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En la adolescencia debe impresionar bastante, es un mundo bastante absorbente el que creó Herbert. Yo lo leí ya mayorcito y me dio pena no haberlo leído de joven. De chaval me dedicaba a Jack London, tenía pasión por él.





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Herbert escribió 6, creo. Luego siguió el hijo, con ayuda, que "escribió" un par más.



Me da a mí que esa saga va a ser para leer los tres primeros y desechar los demás y más teniendo en cuenta que hay libros de dudosa autoría.

Voy alternando entre ensayo y novela y dentro de ésta a su vez alternando entre los grandes de nuestra literatura (Baroja, Baltasar Gracián, etc) y literatura anglosajona de distinto corte. Cada ciertos años, trilogías como está.

Elegí Dune sobre El señor de los Anillos, de los que también tengo todos los libros en casa. Espero haber acertado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!
Mucho calor joder!!!

Ultimando los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"


----------



## xilebo (13 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!
> Mucho calor joder!!!
> 
> Ultimando los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"



Buenos dias !

Vaya noche de caló en Madrid, no he pegao ni un ojo  28 grados ya a esta hora 

Como llevas la mudanza Obiwan? te llegaron los muebles ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Me da a mí que esa saga va a ser para leer los tres primeros y desechar los demás y más teniendo en cuenta que hay libros de dudosa autoría.
> 
> Voy alternando entre ensayo y novela y dentro de ésta a su vez alternando entre los grandes de nuestra literatura (Baroja, Baltasar Gracián, etc) y literatura anglosajona de distinto corte. Cada ciertos años, trilogías como está.
> 
> Elegí Dune sobre El señor de los Anillos, de los que también tengo todos los libros en casa. Espero haber acertado.



De Dune con el primero basta, creo yo. A Paul se le coge cariño y después no trata nada bien al personaje, queda muy desdibujado y tira por otra dirección. O por decirlo de otra manera, Dune no es la historia de Paul, y eso descoloca un poco.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias !
> 
> Vaya noche de caló en Madrid, no he pegao ni un ojo  28 grados ya a esta hora
> 
> Como llevas la mudanza Obiwan? te llegaron los muebles ?




Finalizando ya, creo que termino mañana, como dices las noches estas son una jodienda con tanto calor.


----------



## xilebo (13 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Finalizando ya, creo que termino mañana, como dices las noches estas son una jodienda con tanto calor.



No has podido coger mejor epoca para hacer una mudanza, con toda la caló  pues hoy creo que es el dia maximo, ahora mismo 40 grados aqui, veremos la noche....


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Jul 2022)

hace un rato he abrido la ventana para recoger la ropa tendida


----------



## Tubiegah (13 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En el sureste llevamos días que por la noche no baja de 28 grados. No se puede dormir.



tú también de erhez murciano, jaminju?


----------



## xilebo (13 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En el sureste llevamos días que por la noche no baja de 28 grados. No se puede dormir.



Lo veo y lo subo, 31 grados en el centro de España ahora mismo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Jul 2022)

Joder que calor


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Jul 2022)

Debe ser horrible morir así...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Debe ser horrible morir así...



Lo que es es ridículo y una forma de cargarte un peliculón.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo que es es ridículo y una forma de cargarte un peliculón.



¿Le tienes manía al final este? Yo lo ponía de coña por el calor, pero no me parece tan mal final, excepto la cara ridícula de Jack Nicholson...¿cómo se les ocurrió hacer eso?

Dr. Sueño me pareció muy buena, hice un esfuerzo por obviar la cuota mamadusa, claro...

Me pone muchísimo esta mujer...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Le tienes manía al final este? Yo lo ponía de coña por el calor, pero no me parece tan mal final, excepto la cara ridícula de Jack Nicholson...¿cómo se les ocurrió hacer eso?
> 
> Dr. Sueño me pareció muy buena, hice un esfuerzo por obviar la cuota mamadusa, claro...
> 
> Me pone muchísimo esta mujer...




Buenos días gañanes, joder que calor.
Doctor sueño me pareció aburrida, supongo que no entre en su propuesta


----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, joder que calor.
> Doctor sueño me pareció aburrida, supongo que no entre en su propuesta



Buenos dias ! madre mia, que noche, y ahora mismo ya hace 30 grados, no baja de ahi  dicen que el domingo acaba la ola de caló, a ver si llegamos y lo contamos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias ! madre mia, que noche, y ahora mismo ya hace 30 grados, no baja de ahi  dicen que el domingo acaba la ola de caló, a ver si llegamos y lo contamos




Yo he acabado hoy la mudanza joder!!!!
Por fin podré volver a rociar!!!!


----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo he acabado hoy la mudanza joder!!!!
> Por fin podré volver a rociar!!!!



Que buena noticia, y con quien vas a estrenar los muebles ? ten cuidado por si los manchas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (14 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que buena noticia, y con quien vas a estrenar los muebles ? ten cuidado por si los manchas



Mis rociadas son todas controladas.
Hoy sudoroso he cambiado unos muebles, me he puesto mis mejores galas, camiseta de tirantes y pantalanes cortos ajustados, para de esa forma decirle visualmente a mi vecina (la de telefónica) que estoy disponible para la rociada y de paso que vea lo macho que soy


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Jul 2022)

Rociadas veraniegas al amanecer...o al anochecer, cuando sea.


----------



## xilebo (14 Jul 2022)

Siii el putero es que ni se inmuta. Pues hay un hilo en la guarderia hablando de ella, han publicado su telefono de whassup, fotos, y ha subido de precio, creo que vive en Barcelona. Obiwan por si te interesa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!!


----------



## xilebo (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Le llaman "El salmones". Al parecer la mujer le puso los cuernos y dijo que iba a hacer todo lo posible para que le echaran del club, por lo que él se ha llevado a una puta al club y que le echen como dios manda, y con el suegro en el club en ese momento.
> 
> La tipa estará haciendo su Agosto. Esa publicidad es impagable. Al jáster le interesan otras cosas.



Ya te digo, menuda historia "el salmones y la puta brasileña"  del foro estaba ya sacando clientes la tia, menudo agosto va a hacer jajajajajajaj

El jaster con su mudanza y su vecinita sexy ya tiene bastante


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




#votafox vota libertad.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> #votafox vota libertad.



#mani-manipulación

#boicotaljáster

#dinoalalevantacapós


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (15 Jul 2022)

*¿Quién es el "Salmones", el hombre que coló a una prostituta en el exclusivo club de La Moraleja y desafió al club de las primeras esposas?*
*El incidente, muy viralizado en las redes sociales, se inició después de que la exuberante brasileña escandalizase a varias socias con un topless en la piscina*








https://www.edatv.news/autor/null/
Jueves, 14 Julio 2022, 11:30
play_circle_outline

Actualidad
El exclusivo club de golf de La Moraleja en Madrid sigue en shock tras desvelarse las imágenes en las que una prostituta era expulsada de sus instalaciones tras haber sido invitada por un socio del mismo. La actitud de éste, impasible ante el espectáculo que montó la escort pegándose con el personal del recinto cuando fue invitada a salir después de que *varias señoras se quejasen por su vestimenta provocativa*, se ha convertido en viral en las redes.
Hemos podido conocer la identidad del financiero mejicano que la invitó y al que apodan en el club 'El Salmones', en alusión a uno de sus apellidos. Su familia está derrumbada y sus hijos han dejado de ir a un reputado colegio inglés por miedo a la presión mediática. Hasta la fecha era conocido por hacer de caddie a algunas de las fortunas que suelen jugar al golf en un campo muy bien considerado.
Este hombre se había separado recientemente en una ruptura tormentosa y su modo de vida había cambiado radicalmente. *De ser un señor formal a una vida de crápula*. Lujos, mujeres despampanantes y coches de _Fast and Furious_. El pasado martes, tras el incidente, el Real Club de La Moraleja organizó un comité de disciplinar para echar a este socio (de iniciales J.F.) tras invitar a la prostituta brasileña de 24 años que se paseó por el club conservador como si fuese una playa de Copacabana, sin entender que aquello está *regentado por señora de fuertes convicciones religiosas*. En concreto por un club llamado 'El club de las primeras esposas', que la regañaron por hacer topless y romper la normativa interna que lo prohíbe. *Ella les gritó: "Viejas malfolladas"*.
El Salmones, lejos de apaciguarla, se puso a orinar en las preciosas instalaciones del club y *ofreció a una señora hacer un trío con la escort*. Este economista es experto en operaciones de riesgo y mercados bursátiles y fue director financiero de la cadena de hoteles NH. Ahora trabaja en la empresa puntera para doblaje de cine y televisión, EVA Tecnison, donde se está analizando si despedirle o no. Según el registro mercantil, el mejicano es apoderado en tres empresas: la sucursal en España del Bank of Scotland, Lloyds Bank PLC y Sotocaribe SL.

*UN ACTO DE VENGANZA*
Un audio viralizado en redes sociales explicaba también su actitud, según el cual "su mujer le puso los cuernos. Entonces se están divorciando. *La esposa le quiso quitar la membresía del club por lo que decidió que ella no se la iba a quitar*". En consecuencia, el hombre habría planeado que antes de que su ex pareja le expulsase del club mejor provocaría él mismo *que le retirasen la membresía de la forma más escandalosa posible*, algo que sin ninguna duda dejaría muy señalada frente a la élite social del club a su todavía esposa.
A tenor de la escena que muestra el vídeo, los hechos terminaron respondiendo a las pretensiones del Salmones. El incidente comenzó, según relataron los testigos, cuando "llegó un señor como drogado" con una prostituta "estupendona" y apenas vestida. Como puede apreciarse, cuando unas socias advirtieron a la mujer de que debía cubrirse el pecho en el club, la prostituta se encaró con ellos, se bajó el bikini y *comenzó a pasearse exhibiendo su cuerpo por la zona de la piscina*. El comportamiento de la escort, que se enzarzó con las socias, provocó su expulsión y la de su acompañante. En el acceso al club, la mujer se enzarzó de nuevo en una reyerta con el personal, como puede apreciarse en el video.









EdaTV News







www.edatv.news


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Como.me.flipaba esta serie de crío joder, era lo más "tecnologico" que habia en la TV.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Buenas noches galán, ya están dándole duro o que ?


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Alguien tendrá que resucitar tu hilo, ¿no? Algún día valorarás todo lo que he hecho por ti.




Buenos días, que horas son estas de postear!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

a las 6 de la mañana me he levantao, 28 grados en el salón, abro toda la casa para que ventile y media hora después marcaba 29 grados


----------



## escalador (16 Jul 2022)

Buenos días!! me dispongo a coger el coche y hacer 1000 km del tiró. Solo parando a comer y tal. Uno de los mayores placeres de la vida cruzar la Península sin prisas.


----------



## escalador (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Saca fotos por el camino y cuélgalas por aquí. Hay que mantener vivo este hilo como sea.



Si paro en sitios medio wapos subo alguna... Pero voy a pasar por los Monegros, Castilla, Lérida...


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como.me.flipaba esta serie de crío joder, era lo más "tecnologico" que habia en la TV.



A mi tmb, me flipaba de pequeño, pues creo que el coche fantastico real lo vendieron y lo tiene un español, que lo compro y lo cuida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Encuentran el camión de El Coche Fantástico, después de 15 años
> 
> 
> El camión de El Coche Fantástico ha sido encontrado después de 15 años y será restaurado a su estado original televisivo.
> ...




Este es el coche fantástico mamadou.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Porque éramos unos críos y estaba todo en pañales, pero todas estas series eran Paco Paco.


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Porque éramos unos críos y estaba todo en pañales, pero todas estas series eran Paco Paco.



Bueno la tarde te la salvaba  para la epoca y lo que habia, estaba bien la serie, Y bueno es verdad que hay muchas replicas del coche fantastico, en teoria el del español es el verdadero, pero a saber


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

EMPIEZA EL FRACASÁBADO NIGHT CLUB, PONGA USTEC SU MUSICA FAVORITA


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> EMPIEZA EL FRACASÁBADO NIGHT CLUB, PONGA USTEC SU MUSICA FAVORITA


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



joder, mucho ánimo, todo bien?


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> joder, mucho ánimo, todo bien?



Sii todo bien, gracias. Me apetecia poner esa cancion


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

alguien va a ir al concierto de los REICH agains the machín el 10 de septiembre?



pues yo no, porque tengo boda


----------



## xilebo (16 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Solo te falta poner la de Shakira para Piqué
> 
> .



Jajajaja esa mejor otro dia


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

esas melenas al viento (los que no seais un tobogán de piojos como un servidor)


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



bufff linda mertens, otra pedazo JENVRA que se le pasó poner al jaster en sus pacoencuestas


----------



## atasco (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



hola tio como a ido tu dia?


----------



## Tubiegah (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



voy a poner una ultrajaca que vi un sábado resacoso por la mañana cuando aún había algo en la tv que se podía ver y que me costó UN GÜEBO descubrir quién era 
qué maravilla de MUGER, qué mañana lúbrica más espectacular me dio


----------



## atasco (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esperando las fotos de @escalador de su viaje, pero ya veo que pasa más de nosotros que el jáster de mí.



no iiores onvre


----------



## atasco (16 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> EMPIEZA EL FRACASÁBADO NIGHT CLUB, PONGA USTEC SU MUSICA FAVORITA




Buenas noches, que la gracia del mamadou sea con vosotros.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Joder donde me he mudado, en la habitación que duermo hay como mucho polvo, es una habitación pequeña sin ventanas, se os ocurre algo?, Está todo limpio sin polvo visible pero es enter y empezar con congestiones y cosas así.


----------



## xilebo (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, que la gracia del mamadou sea con vosotros.



Aleijem shalom  

Buenas noches gañanes !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Aleijem shalom
> 
> Buenas noches gañanes !



Hoy no sales de rociadas?


----------



## xilebo (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder donde me he mudado, en la habitación que duermo hay como mucho polvo, es una habitación pequeña sin ventanas, se os ocurre algo?, Está todo limpio sin polvo visible pero es enter y empezar con congestiones y cosas así.



Sin ventanas? salir corriendo de ahi, es una buena noche pa rociar a tu vecina en su pisito


----------



## xilebo (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hoy no sales de rociadas?



Hoy descanso, entre el calo que hace en Madrid toda la semana (no bajamos de 30) y llevo un dia de sillon ball entero, pocas ganas de salir....


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (17 Jul 2022)

Hacía tiempo ya que no me pasaba por este hilo y se me hace hasta raro volver aquí, es un poco como cuando un ex-alcoholico pasa por delante de la puerta del bar en el que se tajaba durante horas pero bastante menos triste y traumático.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder donde me he mudado, en la habitación que duermo hay como mucho polvo, es una habitación pequeña sin ventanas, se os ocurre algo?, Está todo limpio sin polvo visible pero es enter y empezar con congestiones y cosas así.



¿Como te mudas a un sitio sin verlo antes y con habitaciones sin ventanas? Y segundo, ¿no has limpiado el piso? Es lo primero que tienes que hacer.

Supongo que la cama y muebles serán nuevos, porque sinó tendrás ácaros a montones por ahí.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

A veces ponen alguna peli buena, y el argumento de esta nostabamal, pero a los 10 minutos ya se veía que era una gran mierda.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Como te mudas a un sitio sin verlo antes y con habitaciones sin ventanas? Y segundo, ¿no has limpiado el piso? Es lo primero que tienes que hacer.
> 
> Supongo que la cama y muebles serán nuevos, porque sinó tendrás ácaros a montones por ahí.




Buenos días, como no lo voy a ver antes    y si, claro que he limpiado antes y varias veces durante la mudanza, respecto no tener ventana la habitación pues lo que hay.

Los muebles y la cama son nuevos los he comprado yo, esto solo me pasa en la habitación, es como si el ambiente estuviera enrarecido como a polvo de obra o algo así.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jul 2022)

Si la original de Nutshell es deprimente, imaginaros una versión de Staind. Para cortarte las venas antes de que acabe la canción.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jul 2022)

No les pillé yo a Nine Inch Miles, y es una banda que gusta mucho a una minoría. Igual debería meterle más escuchas.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jul 2022)

Pues escuchando otras versiones de La puerta grande, más lentas que la de Elvira Checa, pero en las que se palpan mejor los matices de las notas iniciales.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jul 2022)

Y he pillado también está otra marcha. La había escuchado muchas veces, pero desconocía que era La Entrada.


----------



## Libertyforall (17 Jul 2022)

En la comisión del 11M del congreso todos se convirtieron en todólogos. Primero que hablen los políticos. Los científicos y los investigadores ya hablarán después y tal.


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, como no lo voy a ver antes    y si, claro que he limpiado antes y varias veces durante la mudanza, respecto no tener ventana la habitación pues lo que hay.
> 
> Los muebles y la cama son nuevos los he comprado yo, esto solo me pasa en la habitación, es como si el ambiente estuviera enrarecido como a polvo de obra o algo así.



pásate por el hilo de Santiago Vázquez y pregunta a algún hermano de la _Muy Serenísima y Golísima Sociedad de la Niebla_


----------



## xilebo (17 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Puede que por la noche te visiten presencias.
> 
> Consulta con un sacerdote.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, como no lo voy a ver antes    y si, claro que he limpiado antes y varias veces durante la mudanza, respecto no tener ventana la habitación pues lo que hay.
> 
> Los muebles y la cama son nuevos los he comprado yo, esto solo me pasa en la habitación, es como si el ambiente estuviera enrarecido como a polvo de obra o algo así.



Esa es una de las cosas que no me gustaron de Madrí capital. Casi todos los pisos que me enseñaron las habitaciones no tenían ventanas. Parece que los proves no podemos vivir decentemente.

¿Lo que dices no será que han pintado recientemente o que han emparedado a alguien?


----------



## Tubiegah (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Esa es una de las cosas que no me gustaron de Madrí capital. Casi todos los pisos que me enseñaron las habitaciones no tenían ventanas. Parece que los proves no podemos vivir decentemente.
> 
> ¿Lo que dices no será que han pintado recientemente o que han emparedado a alguien?



por dónde viste los pisos? Por la Celsa y la Rosilla?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> por dónde viste los pisos? Por la Celsa y la Rosilla?




Esta en el centro.
Como bien sabéis soy un hombre que necesita estar bien comunicado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pues a partir de ahora vas a tener línea directa con el averno.
> 
> Estamos aquí todos sufriendo y lo comentamos... te nos has ido de las manos.
> 
> No cierres jamás, repito, JAMÁS, la puerta de ese cuarto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (17 Jul 2022)

impresionante


----------



## escalador (17 Jul 2022)

Uolaaa!, ayer llegue a las 12 am a destino, casi 12 horazas. Andorra, Lérida, Huesca, Zaragoza, Navarra, La Rioja, Álava, Burgos, Palencia, León, Lugo y La Coruña. No paré en sitios fotogénicos, la belleza española está en el interior. Solo paré 1 vez a repostar y en 2 áreas de servicio para comer, adjunto prueba:



Figura 1: Foto enviada a mamá para que vea que me cuido yendo de viaje.


Había pensado en hacerle una foto a algún mañaco para @Epsilon69 y @Sick Sad World pero iba a dar el cante... Otra vez será. Y poco jugo se puede sacar de un viaje insulso y solitario. Me regalaron una planta que encajoné como pude para que no volcara en el coche. Es un filodendro imperial, creo... ¿Alguien sabe si es una planta complicada de cuidar?



Figura 2: Colocación de equipaje al modo ‘familia magrebí cruzando el estrecho’.
Por una apropiación cultural digna.

Y poco más, el lunes vuelvo a la rutina de curro así que tendré más tiempo de pasarme por aquí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Con todos los moronegros como debe ser. En Gran Vía es donde yo trabajaba al principio.




Aquí en tarrassa no tenemos gran vía...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aquí en tarrassa no tenemos gran vía...



Creo recordar que sí. Había una calle principal que creo que se llamaba así. En Tarrasa es donde me saqué yo el carnet de conducir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Ah no, era una Rambla:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah no, era una Rambla:
> Ver archivo adjunto 1126404




Como se nota que eres madrileño de pura cepa y nunca más estado en mi tierra.


----------



## escalador (17 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1126365
> 
> 
> Pantalones largos, WTF!?!?



Los dockers de verano hombre, como si no llevaras nada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como se nota que eres madrileño de pura cepa y nunca más estado en mi tierra.



No que va. 25 años solo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué elegante, por Dios, a la altura de nuestra amada Sick.



Yo en verano no puedo llevar eso. Si por mí fuera salía en bolas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No que va. 25 años solo.




Troll     

Que cabron es un madrileño haciéndose pasar por catalán


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (17 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Troll
> 
> Que cabron es un madrileño haciéndose pasar por catalán



En este caso es realidad pero al final ya no vamos a saber cuando es troleo o no.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En este caso es realidad pero al final ya no vamos a saber cuando es troleo o no.




    
Que cabron y ahora creando confusión, se está marcando un meta trolleo de la cuarta pared


----------



## escalador (17 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué elegante, por Dios, a la altura de nuestra amada Sick.



No puedo negar que es una GRAN INFLUENCIA para mí. Cuando vea la foto se va a alegrar de que siga sus consejos @Sick Sad World


----------



## escalador (17 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> En la comisión del 11M del congreso todos se convirtieron en todólogos. Primero que hablen los políticos. Los científicos y los investigadores ya hablarán después y tal.



También dijo por esas fechas “los autores de esos atentados no se esconden en desiertos muy lejanos, ni tras montañas remotas”. Más claro agua. Si eso no es honestidad, cuando su partido y medios afines estaban erre que erre con que fue ETA, que baje Dios y lo vea.

Aquí en fororojos se le ponen muchas pegas como presidente, pero yo lo echo muchísimo de menos.


----------



## atasco (17 Jul 2022)

buenas, ustec a rociado? que el verano ya se acaba


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> No les pillé yo a Nine Inch Miles, y es una banda que gusta mucho a una minoría. Igual debería meterle más escuchas.



A mi me gustan más Skinny Puppy, pero sí que deberías echarle un vistazo a NIN.
Canción de Ohgr, el cantante de SP, con alguna "referencia" a NIN...


----------



## atasco (17 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Esto no es el verano, es el infierno, y no se acaba, sino que acaba de comenzar el infierno en la tierra.
> 
> 
> TODA ESPAÑA ESTÁ EN LLAMAS



yo de mientras veo esto pa motivarme algo


----------



## xilebo (17 Jul 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> por dónde viste los pisos? Por la Celsa y la Rosilla?



Lo que decia podnike es verdad, que yo en Madrid siempre he vivido de alquiler y muchas habitaciones me las encontraba sin ventana  y da igual la zona de Madrid, yo he visto en Conde de Casal, Plaza Castilla,...aqui te lo venden como una suite jejejeje


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches, voy a proceder a cerrar el hilo de ELA eliminatoria de los años 2000


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cierra lo que quieras menos lo que tú ya sabes.
> 
> No la cierres jamás.





Buenas noches estimado @Epsilon69 

Que tal se te presenta la noche?


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, voy a proceder a cerrar el hilo de ELA eliminatoria de los años 2000



Buena decada la del 2000, donde se parecia que se iba a acabar el mundo y los ordenadores se iban a volver locos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> En su ocaso ya.
> 
> Me voy a dormir a ver si en sueños te puedo salvar. No te prometo nada, haré todo lo posible.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buena decada la del 2000, donde se parecia que se iba a acabar el mundo y los ordenadores se iban a volver locos




Pues al final se ha impuesto alizee y la Megan Fox a quedado tercera.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pues al final se ha impuesto alizee y la Megan Fox a quedado tercera.



Yo creo que vote a la jessi, pero bueno, la alizzee madre mia, una monada de chica, francesita,...me enamore en su epoca, todavia sigo escuchando su cancion


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo que decia podnike es verdad, que yo en Madrid siempre he vivido de alquiler y muchas habitaciones me las encontraba sin ventana  y da igual la zona de Madrid, yo he visto en Conde de Casal, Plaza Castilla,...aqui te lo venden como una suite jejejeje



Sasto. Yo tenía 1 semana, que es lo que me pagaban de hotel los de mi empresa, y lo que vi en Madrí me daban ganas de llorar, por lo que acabé buscando algo en las afueras con bastante mejor pinta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buena decada la del 2000, donde se parecia que se iba a acabar el mundo y los ordenadores se iban a volver locos



Pero eso fue solo el año 99-00, que además trabajaba en Informática y me tocó arreglar mucha mierdas de esas. La década del 2000 es la del 11S, el 11M, la burbuja, la crisis del 2008, Zparo,...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo creo que vote a la jessi, pero bueno, la alizzee madre mia, una monada de chica, francesita,...me enamore en su epoca, todavia sigo escuchando su cancion



Las pajas que cayeron con esta darían para amamantar a millones de chavales durante décadas.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo que decia podnike es verdad, que yo en Madrid siempre he vivido de alquiler y muchas habitaciones me las encontraba sin ventana  y da igual la zona de Madrid, yo he visto en Conde de Casal, Plaza Castilla,...aqui te lo venden como una suite jejejeje



Pues Podnike me debe tener en el Ignore y desconozco el motivo. 

Si este es un hilo para la concordia!!


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jul 2022)

Probé también con Pixies pero no me entraron.


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jul 2022)

Y a Frank Zappa lo tengo súper pendiente.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pues Podnike me debe tener en el Ignore y desconozco el motivo.
> 
> Si este es un hilo para la concordia!!



Pues que raro, si Podnike es muy sociable con todos  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Probé también con Pixies pero no me entraron.



Pues muy mal...porque son muy grandes. 
Canciones sencillas y dinámicas para pasarlo bien con los amigos.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pues muy mal...porque son muy grandes.
> Canciones sencillas y dinámicas para pasarlo bien con los amigos.



Para eso, te pones esto, sencilla y dinamica para pasarlo bien con los amigos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Para eso, te pones esto, sencilla y dinamica para pasarlo bien con los amigos



Los Manolos y Peret, el folklore de la tierra del jáster...¿Estopa no son de Tarrasa?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Y a Frank Zappa lo tengo súper pendiente.



Este disco está muy bien...


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ella sigue en el bajo, yo en el primero pero en otra vivienda.



Ahaham vives en un primero, interesante dato. Ésto hace mucho más fácil mi búsqueda.

Hablanos más de ti...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahaham vives en un primero, interesante dato. Ésto hace mucho más fácil mi búsqueda.
> 
> Hablanos más de ti...




No veo que hilos vas a presentar en los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"....se te agota el tiempo para conseguir alguna candidatura...


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los Manolos y Peret, el folklore de la tierra del jáster...¿Estopa no son de Tarrasa?



Los estopa son de cornella de llobregat, creo que no pertenece a Tarrassa


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

No conocía a esta gente. Suena a música para irse de fiesta con @Sick Sad World ...


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Joe, a mi me paso la otra tarde al reves: estaba en el cine con un amigo viendo una peli, termino y se encendio las luces y de repente vemos un pibonazo pelirroja, delgada, con una faldita de colegiala y una camiseta ajustada, y lado de ella un chico gordo, poco atractivo, nos quedamos mi amigo y yo mirandonos y diciendo que son pareja? amigos? salieron los dos solos y tenia pinta de ser novios, estando en un cine.....

Y es lo que tiene, que ver siempre lo mismo, te acaba aburriendo....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes!! 

Que calor joder, me he comprado una atari


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

Reformistas, por mucho calor que haga procurad no salir solos a la calle. 

Son muchos los peligros que nos acechan...


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes!!
> 
> Que calor joder, me he comprado una atari



Ultimamente estas que tira la casa por la ventana  







Imagen exclusiva de Obiwan jugando a la atari


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Los Manolos y Peret, el folklore de la tierra del jáster...¿Estopa no son de Tarrasa?



Joder, no sabéis ni donde está Terrassa. Estos creo que eran de Hospitalet, que está pegado a Barna. De hecho debería ser ya un barrio de Barna.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahaham vives en un primero, interesante dato. Ésto hace mucho más fácil mi búsqueda.
> 
> Hablanos más de ti...



Desde un primero no lo puedes matar tirándolo por un balcón. Habrá que pensar en otra cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Los estopa son de cornella de llobregat, creo que no pertenece a Tarrassa



Es verdad, son de Cornellà, que está pegado también. Terrassa está en el norte de Barna y hay un trecho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ultimamente estas que tira la casa por la ventana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Una Atari dios. Creo que fue la primera consola con la que jugué.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Joder, no sabéis ni donde está Terrassa. Estos creo que eran de Hospitalet, que está pegado a Barna. De hecho debería ser ya un barrio de Barna.



Yo de Terrasa sólo sé que de allí es Xavi Hernández y que hay muchas chimeneas, de la industria textil, no?
Y ahora que Obiwan vive en algún lugar a donde no llega la luz del sol...


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Jul 2022)

de rociadas poco aquí... no?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo de Terrasa sólo sé que de allí es Xavi Hernández y que hay muchas chimeneas, de la industria textil, no?
> Y ahora que Obiwan vive en algún lugar a donde no llega la luz del sol...



Obi no sabe ni donde está Terrassa.

Lo que veo es que en 20 años ha crecido la población en 40.000 personas!!! 

Yo Tarrassa la conozco porque me tocó hacer las prácticas de coche por allí.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ultimamente estas que tira la casa por la ventana
> 
> 
> 
> ...



    cabron


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> de rociadas poco aquí... no?



El jáster iba a abrir el hilo de los 80, pero aquí seguimos esperando...

#boicotaljáster


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El jáster iba a abrir el hilo de los 80, pero aquí seguimos esperando...
> 
> #boicotaljáster



yo venia a contar una rociada veraniega pero veo que el hilo no va de eso


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo venia a contar una rociada veraniega pero veo que el hilo no va de eso



El hilo es mutante y multiforme, como un skrull.

Cuéntanos...

Vamos ambientando la sórdida historia de @Cuchillo de palo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El jáster iba a abrir el hilo de los 80, pero aquí seguimos esperando...
> 
> #boicotaljáster



#boicotaljaster

#nomáscapós


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo venia a contar una rociada veraniega pero veo que el hilo no va de eso



Es un hilo multitema. El jáster seguro que te lee detenidamente.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (18 Jul 2022)

uego por la noche cuanod esté CHORREANDO y no pueda dormir lo cuento.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> uego por la noche cuanod esté CHORREANDO y no pueda dormir lo cuento.




Aquí te esperamos.

Las historias de rociadas siempre son bienvenidas.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Una Atari dios. Creo que fue la primera consola con la que jugué.



Tu y muchos de aqui fue nuestra primera experiencia con una consola


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> uego por la noche cuanod esté CHORREANDO y no pueda dormir lo cuento.



Pero Cuchillo pasate luego y la cuentas, sii el hilo va de eso. Y de momento somos unos cuantos que hemos rociado y contado aqui en el hilo paginas atras: Sick Sad World, Xilebo, Obiwan, Escalador, Edge (autorrociadas),.....


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tu y muchos de aqui fue nuestra primera experiencia con una consola



Pero que me saque del ignore de una vez EL HIJO DE LA GRAN PVTA ESE. QUE AL FINAL ME FUERZAN A LLAMARLES HIJOS DE LA GRAN PVTA.


----------



## xilebo (18 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero que me saque del ignore de una vez EL HIJO DE LA GRAN PVTA ESE. QUE AL FINAL ME FUERZAN A LLAMARLES HIJOS DE LA GRAN PVTA.



Venga se lo digo, y tranquilo, parece que has tenido una mala tarde.....


----------



## Libertyforall (18 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Venga se lo digo, y tranquilo, parece que has tenido una mala tarde.....



Es que estaba muy nervioso y preocupado por el jáster, disculpa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Que pasa gañanes!


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que pasa gañanes!



Buenos dias gañanes !

Vaya noche de calo, la peor de todas anoche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Vaya noche de calo, la peor de todas anoche



Jider el día que está haciendo no se queda atras


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2022)

@Cuchillo de palo nos ha dejado con las ganas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Cuchillo de palo nos ha dejado con las ganas...



Estará rociando otra vez.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Estará rociando otra vez.



ayer después de 2 semanas pude dormir como persona. Esta noche curro. El miercoles tengo plan, a ver si el jueves


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jider el día que está haciendo no se queda atras



Mi ventilador está las 24 horas al máximo.


----------



## Cuchillo de palo (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mi ventilador está las 24 horas al máximo.



yo es que no sé donde va el liquiido que meto ayer me metí un litro de leche otro de gazpaho y uno de agua. una meadita de miierda esta mañana y ya. Es que ni lo sudo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Cuchillo de palo dijo:


> yo es que no sé donde va el liquiido que meto ayer me metí un litro de leche otro de gazpaho y uno de agua. una meadita de miierda esta mañana y ya. Es que ni lo sudo.



Yo estoy alucinando también. Normalmente bebo bastante líquido durante el año y meo lo normal, pero en verano bebo como 4 veces más y no voy 4 veces más al baño. También es verdad que en verano me doy largas caminatas y corro media horita.


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Jider el día que está haciendo no se queda atras



Pues supuestamente ya hoy empezaba a bajar algo las temperaturas, luego llegara agosto y hara frio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pues supuestamente ya hoy empezaba a bajar algo las temperaturas, luego llegara agosto y hara frio



No sé donde. En mi zona sigue marcando lo mismo todos los días durante los próximos 10 días.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128553



Ese debería ser el avatar del jáster. Le representa mucho más.

¿De dónde has sacado el meme?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128553


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128614



Me lo guardo para el hilo del far$a, que Manero cuando dice algo se nota que va fumado.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Lo he confeccionado yo mismo inspirado en el jáster, con mucho amor.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Joder que calor, no tengo fuerzas para hacer el hilo del torneo de los 80.
Lo pospongo hasta mañana, si queréis dadme ideas de jacas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que calor, no tengo fuerzas para hacer el hilo del torneo de los 80.
> Lo pospongo hasta mañana, si queréis dadme ideas de jacas.



Yo de los 80 no me atrevo, los más viejos del lugar conocerán más la época.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo de los 80 no me atrevo, los más viejos del lugar conocerán más la época.



Pero si tú tienes 10 años más que yo cabron


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que calor, no tengo fuerzas para hacer el hilo del torneo de los 80.
> Lo pospongo hasta mañana, si queréis dadme ideas de jacas.



Pero si es darle solo un boton, flojo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2022)

Sabrina, Samantha Fox,...fue la época de las grandes tetonas.

Heather Locklear, Mia Sara, Michelle Pfeiffer, todas aquellas top models que salían en los vídeos del George Michael...Kim Basinger, Demi Moore, Stephanie Seymour (dejó seco a Axl Rose), obviamente Bo Derek, Kelly Lebrock (la Mujer de Rojo, esta se casó con Steven Seagal, creo), Carrie Fisher (Leia esclava de Jabba, ya sabes), yo metería a Sigourney Weaver también...Madonna siempre me ha dado mucho asco, pero supongo que tiene que estar...

...y Jennifer Beals (mi campeona)


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Pero si tú tienes 10 años más que yo cabron



No tantos, pero en los 80 yo era un crío. Mis primeras pajas datan de finales de los 80 con mis compis de clase a quienes les empezaban a crecer las tetas y el culo: Susana, Mónica,...

Como dice Alia: Sabrina, Fox, Victoria Principal, ...


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No tantos, pero en los 80 yo era un crío. Mis primeras pajas datan de finales de los 80.
> 
> Como dice Alia: Sabrina, Fox, Victoria Principal, ...



Aqui somos todos jovenes, mira Obiwan se acaba de mudar de casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sabrina, Samantha Fox,...fue la época de las grandes tetonas.
> 
> Heather Locklear, Mia Sara, Michelle Pfeiffer, todas aquellas top models que salían en los vídeos del George Michael...Kim Basinger, Demi Moore, Stephanie Seymour (dejó seco a Axl Rose), obviamente Bo Derek, Kelly Lebrock (la Mujer de Rojo, esta se casó con Steven Seagal, creo), Carrie Fisher (Leia esclava de Jabba, ya sabes), yo metería a Sigourney Weaver también...Madonna siempre me ha dado mucho asco, pero supongo que tiene que estar...
> 
> ...y Jennifer Beals (mi campeona)




Nada nada, esa lista es muy extensa, de esas solo entrarán dos, luego pongo a la alizee y ya esta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *CYNDY CRAWFORD*
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1128667



Esta vi una película que la rociaban en un tren o algo así


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1128669



Las top modelos de los 80 van a ocupar la mitad de la lista


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nada nada, esa lista es muy extensa, de esas solo entrarán dos, luego pongo a la alizee y ya esta.



O alguna que levante capós.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta vi una película que la rociaban en un tren o algo así



Richard Gere se la trincó pero bien.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las top modelos de los 80 van a ocupar la mitad de la lista



Había una espectacular, Karen Mulder. Denunció alguna movida de drogas y abusos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O alguna que levante capós.



#nomáscapós

#boicotaljáster

No puedes dejar fuera a la prota de Flashdance...¿te has vuelto loco? 
Esa escena fue un acontecimiento extractor de primera magnitud. Aún resuenan los ecos de las zambombas por todo el planeta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> #nomáscapós
> 
> #boicotaljáster
> 
> ...



O Susana Hoffs.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O Susana Hoffs.



El jáster no entiende los 80. 
Es mejor que se salte la década antes que el estropicio que está a punto de perpetrar.

Pasemos a 2010.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Jul 2022)

Flashdance...que forma de destruir adolescencias.


----------



## xilebo (19 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El jáster no entiende los 80.
> Es mejor que se salte la década antes que el estropicio que está a punto de perpetrar.
> 
> Pasemos a 2010.



Y eso que ya habia nacido el en los años 80


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El jáster no entiende los 80.
> Es mejor que se salte la década antes que el estropicio que está a punto de perpetrar.
> 
> Pasemos a 2010.



Ufffff.

Y ha envejecido bien además.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El jáster no entiende los 80.
> Es mejor que se salte la década antes que el estropicio que está a punto de perpetrar.
> 
> Pasemos a 2010.



Y tampoco pondrá a Molly Ringwald:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y tampoco pondrá a Molly Ringwald:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129091



Soy más de "la otra":


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

Esta montó un movidón con un embajador inglés, o algo así?

Extractora jet-set.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Con Bo Derek cayeron millones y millones de rociadas. Es un icono sexual.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Soy más de "la otra":



Yo pensaba que esta solo salía en el club de los 5 y el otro día vi que era la protagonista en Cortocircuito. Actrices efímeras.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Para el jáster esto es prehistoria.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Yo pensaba que esta solo salía en el club de los 5 y el otro día vi que era la protagonista en Cortocircuito. Actrices efímeras.



O cuando son idénticas: Mia Sara y Trini Alvarado. Siempre las confundí, mucho más guapa la segunda.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> O cuando son idénticas: Mia Sara y Trini Alvarado. Siempre las confundí, mucho más guapa la segunda.



La primera no me suena. La segunda de la peli Agárrame a esos fantasmas. Mucho más guapa. Son ese tipo de bellezas que había hasta antes de los 00. Una mujer como esta hoy en día no saldría porque no estaría tan putificada como las otras.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La primera no me suena. La segunda de la peli Agárrame a esos fantasmas. Mucho más guapa. Son ese tipo de bellezas que había hasta antes de los 00. Una mujer como esta hoy en día no saldría porque no estaría tan putificada como las otras.



¿No has visto "Legend"?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

"Todo en un día" ni me acordaba que se llamase así en español...

0:18...¿quién aguanta eso?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿No has visto "Legend"?



Ah coño sí. Es que no me cargaba bien la imagen. Joder, era un bellezón la niña también.
Ya no parece la misma:



En los 80 esta tipa te hablaba y te derretías:






Pero fíjate que antes se estilaban las mujeres guapas de verdad, ahora se estila la más puta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Jul 2022)

Y no estamos poniendo a Phoebe Cates:


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Bitter Sweet Symphony > Iris > Runaway train *



Pues en este miniranking me dejé *One Headlight. *Es la típica canción que llevaba tiempo buscando y, finalmente, la encontré.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Jul 2022)

Y *Golden Brown* también es una buena forma de hace soft-rock sin sonar meloso y sin meterte en los terrenos del pop.


----------



## xilebo (20 Jul 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ah coño sí. Es que no me cargaba bien la imagen. Joder, era un bellezón la niña también.
> Ya no parece la misma:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1129118
> ...



Lo de ser guapa viene de serie. 
Lo de ser puta puede entrenarse...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes, pospongo por problemas técnicos a mañana el hilo de la década de los 80.

Problemas técnicos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pospongo por problemas técnicos a mañana el hilo de la década de los 80.
> 
> Problemas técnicos.



Estudia y documéntate bien. Te juegas mucho en el hilo ochentero, puede ser un Vietnam...


----------



## xilebo (20 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas tardes, pospongo por problemas técnicos a mañana el hilo de la década de los 80.
> 
> Problemas técnicos.



Madre mia, ayer porque hacia mucho calo, hoy problemas tecnicos,....mañana porque tienes que rociar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!!

Se va un poco el calor...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Estudia y documéntate bien. Te juegas mucho en el hilo ochentero, puede ser un Vietnam...



La va a cagar otra vez. Capaz de poner a Marta Sánchez.


----------



## xilebo (21 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La va a cagar otra vez. Capaz de poner a Marta Sánchez.



Bueno en sus tiempo de moza.....estaba de mojar pan  








Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2022)

Joder parezco una lagartija, que calor...


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Jul 2022)

He visto y escuchado lo nuevo de Rob Zombie y joder: no se puede juntar política con música, y menos para la izmierda.

En cualquier caso, todos mis respetos al de Demon Speeding.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Jul 2022)

Tengo pendiente lo nuevo de Rammstein. A ver qué aportan los alemanes.

Por cierto, que gran tema es Rosenrot.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Jul 2022)

Y tampoco he escuchado el último disco de Pearl Jam, Gigaton. Lo han puesto fino.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Jul 2022)

Y Seether me gustó con No Shelter. Están a medio camino entre el post-grunge, el nü metal y el post eddiverdismo (como Fuel, Down o Creed).

Escuchad este tema, a mí me sorprendió.


----------



## Libertyforall (21 Jul 2022)

¿Sabes qué pasa cuando anuncias que vas a hacer algo, no?


----------



## xilebo (21 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder parezco una lagartija, que calor...



Pues preparate, hoy empieza otra ola de calo, y este finde dan 42 grados de maxima


----------



## xilebo (21 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los jásters sudan un huevo, y Obi más que no se puede estar quieto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1130963



No esta quieto ni debajo del agua


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2022)

No tengo fuerza ni para abrir hilos...

Son malos tiempos para los hilos multipagina...

El calor no nos deja ni rociar...


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No tengo fuerza ni para abrir hilos...
> 
> Son malos tiempos para los hilos multipagina...
> 
> El calor no nos deja ni rociar...



Ahaham muy interesante.

Tu emporio del mal tiene los días contados...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No tengo fuerza ni para abrir hilos...
> 
> Son malos tiempos para los hilos multipagina...
> 
> El calor no nos deja ni rociar...



Sabe Dios que yo no te deseo nada malo, pero que sepas que lo tenemos todo preparado desde la última vez que flojeaste...unas exequias dignas de un príncipe persa... 

Vamos a ir quitándole el polvo a "tu canción"...por si acaso...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Jul 2022)

Goder, ya ha aparecido Pajarotto...se palpa el trágico desenlace...


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Jul 2022)

Ahaham interesante...

Con Obiwanchernobil fuera de la ecuación ya nadie me puede parar...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sabe Dios que yo no te deseo nada malo, pero que sepas que lo tenemos todo preparado desde la última vez que flojeaste...unas exequias dignas de un príncipe persa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahaham interesante...
> 
> Con Obiwanchernobil fuera de la ecuación ya nadie me puede parar...




Deberías oreocuoarte...no tienes hilos aún para participar en los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", tu último hilo destacable fue hace más de 9 meses.


----------



## xilebo (21 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Deberías oreocuoarte...no tienes hilos aún para participar en los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis", tu último hilo destacable fue hace más de 9 meses.



Acaba de abrir pajarotto un hilo, tiene su GPU que se esta muriendo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Acaba de abrir pajarotto un hilo, tiene su GPU que se esta muriendo




El problema de @Pajarotto es que no sabe dosificarse, si tiene algún hilo multi bueno los lanza sin ton ni son y luego viene las vacas flacas, el resto del año con hilos sin trascendencia mientras @Obiwanchernobil consigue multipaginas unos tras otros.

Para eso se requiere visión, para que voy a gastar todas mis rociadas si las puedo repartir estratégicamente.


Desde luego tiene una crisis creativa.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El problema de @Pajarotto es que no sabe dosificarse, si tiene algún hilo multi bueno los lanza sin ton ni son y luego viene las vacas flacas, el resto del año con hilos sin trascendencia mientras @Obiwanchernobil consigue multipaginas unos tras otros.
> 
> Para eso se requiere visión, para que voy a gastar todas mis rociadas si las puedo repartir estratégicamente.
> 
> ...





No vas a comentar nada del forza horizon hot wheels?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Sabe Dios que yo no te deseo nada malo, pero que sepas que lo tenemos todo preparado desde la última vez que flojeaste...unas exequias dignas de un príncipe persa...
> 
> Vamos a ir quitándole el polvo a "tu canción"...por si acaso...







__





El ultimo adios a mi hamster «puerquito» - El Puente del Arcoiris







www.puentearcoiris.com


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

Buenos días gañanes!!


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes!!



Así que buenos días... ahaham...


----------



## Rextor88 (22 Jul 2022)

Al final vive de los hombres la puta feminazi


----------



## xilebo (22 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ***********TODOS TENEMOS CLARO EN BARBUJA QUIÉN ES EL LÍDER*******************
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1131028



Jajajajaja que bueno Epsilon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Así que buenos días... ahaham...




Vamos a ver, vas a presentar algún hilo para los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"?? 
Ahora mismo con ese bagaje no aspirarias a ninguna estatuilla


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a ver, vas a presentar algún hilo para los "Antonio risiones tercera dosis"??
> Ahora mismo con ese bagaje no aspirarias a ninguna estatuilla



Así que te pones farruco...


----------



## Libertyforall (22 Jul 2022)

Estoy en una terraza Paco porque me sobraba tiempo entre gestiones.

Se han conocido espontáneamente dos de pueblos de la zona y entre unas cosas y otras "que si yo vivía en esta calle"; "tú conocerás al constructor..."

Paqvismo brvtal y sin límites. Parecía que sabía a poco hasta que uno ha dicho:

“¿Tú conociste esto cuando era la plaza de toros?"

Luego siguieron y otro soltó:

"Pues a mi abuelo lo mataron en la guerra".


*ESPAÑA EMBAJADORA MVNDIAL DEL PAQVISMO.

*


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Así que buenos días... ahaham...



Es que ahora mismo estoy esperando alguna respuesta tuya en forma de multipagina, si no ahora mismo estarían los Antonio risiones tercera dosis decididos.

Por descontado que el premio a forero revelación de este año seguramente quede libre...


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que ahora mismo estoy esperando alguna respuesta tuya en forma de multipagina, si no ahora mismo estarían los Antonio risiones tercera dosis decididos.
> 
> Por descontado que el premio a forero revelación de este año seguramente quede libre...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## xilebo (22 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La serie creo q no la llegue a ver, pero sii recuerdo tener un libro de dibujo con el mundo de Yupi  

Lo de pajarroto y obiwan me recuerda a esto tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La serie creo q no la llegue a ver, pero sii recuerdo tener un libro de dibujo con el mundo de Yupi
> 
> Lo de pajarroto y obiwan me recuerda a esto tmb



Madre mía el tipo ese saliendo de entre los árboles....como se llamaba ¿Don pinpon?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía el tipo ese saliendo de entre los árboles....como se llamaba ¿Don pinpon?



Don Pinpón, sí...daba mucha grima.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Don Pinpón, sí...daba mucha grima.



Joder que calor Alia, esto parece arrakis


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que calor Alia, esto parece arrakis



No estaba mal esta serie, si tenías claro lo que ibas a ver...


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder que calor Alia, esto parece arrakis



Ahaham así que estás en un lugar que hace calor.

Eso simplifica mi búsqueda enormemente...


----------



## xilebo (23 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Don Pinpón, sí...daba mucha grima.



Es verdad, daba grima el don pimpon jajajajaja


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La serie creo q no la llegue a ver, pero sii recuerdo tener un libro de dibujo con el mundo de Yupi
> 
> Lo de pajarroto y obiwan me recuerda a esto tmb



De hecho era una copia de Barrio Sesamo. Supongo que tuvieron problemas de copyright o algo e hicieron la propia española. Duró poco porque los chavales estábamos cabreados porque nos hubieran quitado Barrio Sesamo para poner esa mierda. El que hace de Astrako es el mismo que hacía de Don Pimpón.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

La c


Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Madre mía el tipo ese saliendo de entre los árboles....como se llamaba ¿Don pinpon?



anción del final de Barrio Sesamo la tengo asociada a merendar en casa de mi abuela y que era la hora de irme. Menudos bocatas de atún o de jamón me hacía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahaham así que estás en un lugar que hace calor.
> 
> Eso simplifica mi búsqueda enormemente...



Dijo el otro día que por el centro de Madrí. Habitación sin ventanas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Pues era bastante conocido.


----------



## xilebo (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1132391
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132398




Ay rajoy jajajajajajaja como se nota que es sabado, gañanes


----------



## xilebo (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster ya ni aparece. Qué desilusión, quita las ganas de vivir.



Y de escribir tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster ya ni aparece. Qué desilusión, quita las ganas de vivir.



Buenas tardes, andaba hablando con el jurado de los antonio risiones tercera dosis!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Contento nos tienes. Estás consiguiendo lo que querías: que te deje de querer. Nos estás haciendo mucho daño.




Organizar los premios más importantes de la industria foril y con más prestigio es muy estresante amigo mío.


----------



## xilebo (23 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Organizar los premios más importantes de la industria foril y con más prestigio es muy estresante amigo mío.



Imagen exclusiva de Obiwan preparando los premios


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster ya ni aparece. Qué desilusión, quita las ganas de vivir.



Es el fin.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Imagen exclusiva de Obiwan preparando los premios
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1132999



Aquí le han pillado:


----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jul 2022)

Buenos días, gañanes


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Jul 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (23 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1133157



dep siempre rociaba


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es verdad, daba grima el don pimpon jajajajaja



Era muy chungo...me lo acabo de imaginar hablando como @Dr.Preñacerdas






*"VIOLAME LA BOCA, EL ANO Y EL ALMA CON UNA MIERDA GIGANTE CAGADA A PRESION EN MI GARGANTA DE CERDO HIJODEPUTA. MASACRAME EL ALMA HIJADELAGRANPUTA Y HAZLO EN EL NOMBRE DE LA PUTA QUE ME PARIO.

TE LO EXIJO, YO PAGO, YO MANDO."*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1133282



   ...que pasada!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes!!
Alguien se apunta al clásico en las vegas


----------



## Pajarotto (24 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes!!
> Alguien se apunta al clásico en las vegas



Yo yo yo

¿Qué es eso?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo yo yo
> 
> ¿Qué es eso?




Que haces despierto??
As preparado ya algo para convencer al gran jurado de los Antonio risiones tercera dosis


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## xilebo (24 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que haces despierto??
> As preparado ya algo para convencer al gran jurado de los Antonio risiones tercera dosis



Buenos dias gañanes, arriba que es el dia del señor !  a la marea, a la marea,......

Viste el clasico en las vegas al final ?


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

He perdido la fe en todos vosotros, menos en Alia del Cuchillo, que es un gran metalero.

Menuda canción endiablada que tiene Anthrax, y mira que no soy nada de ellos. Indians:


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Y como le pegan los hijopvtas de Accept. Van a reventar el bajo.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Yo no tengo Sweet Dreams desde que perdí la inocencia. Yo tengo Street Dreams.

El vidriclir es un bonito homenaje a la película Casino. Gostad a Nas, uno de los mayores artista de hip hop de la historia:


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Paqvismo en el hip hop español. Grande Toteking, con referencias a Roonie James Dio y con un Papá Noel en el vidrio.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Había gente que era MUY fanática a violadores del verso. Hubo un tiempo en el que los mejores del hip hop español.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No me hables de pérdida de fe que el hostión que me he pegado con Obi es de órdago. Estoy entre decepcionado y asqueado.
> 
> Sweet dreams are made of this.



El amor no es un juego. Hay gente que no se da cuenta de que hiere a los demás.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



*Supertramp- Give a little bit.*


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



*Mario - Let me love you.*

Esto define tu relación con el jáster, que es el master.

¿Dirías que es una relación en la que predomina tu amor hacia él o es una tremenda dependencia que te invalida para hacer tu vida normal?


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes.

Ya que aquí nadie cree en NAIDE y nos proteje el anonimato me puedo sincerar.

Ayer fui a la playa con un extranjero que está aquí con una beca de investigación, que apenas habla español, y en el coche le puse a ISABEL PANTOJA. _Le dije en mi inglés macarrónico: dis son is tipical espanish, veri feimus_:


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El amor cuando no es correspondido no es amor, es obsesión.



*Rainbow- Temple of the king*

Pero el amor terminará triunfando siempre. Me lo han dicho ellas, Disney y Lo País.


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No me hables de pérdida de fe que el hostión que me he pegado con Obi es de órdago. Estoy entre decepcionado y asqueado.
> 
> Sweet dreams are made of this.



Me gustaría haber conocido al Obi pre hilo nocturnos, alguien capaz de enamorar tan locamente a alguien como tú y que aguantes decepciones tras decepciones tan abnegadamente. Aquí ya lo conocí de capa caída, el Obi que descuidado, pasota, que pasa de las entrevistas, de la temática, que come sopistanes y que deja morir el hilo como la Iglesia Católica deja morir la espiritualidad europea.

O tal vez sea un plan...


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

También le puse:


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> También le puse:



Buah, chaval. Con esta canción de Ska-P es que no puedo, no hay por donde cogerla. Ni me he molestado en escuchar más cosas de ellos.


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Marinero de luces foreva.
> 
> PD. ¿Has dormido algo?



Ooohh... mencanta, que pedazo de disco.

3 horas, con ese calor imposible


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Buah, chaval. Con esta canción de Ska-P es que no puedo, no hay por donde cogerla. Ni me he molestado en escuchar más cosas de ellos.



Parece una canción de la Oreja de van goc con arreglos rock y ska xD. Los escuchaba mucho de adolescente cuando no sabia que eso era de progres


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> *Rainbow- Temple of the king*
> 
> Pero el amor terminará triunfando siempre. Me lo han dicho ellas, Disney y Lo País.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Parece una canción de la Oreja de van goc con arreglos rock y ska xD. Los escuchaba mucho de adolescente cuando no sabia que eso era de progres



Le han dedicado un pasodoble a Moncholi .

Que siempre estaba con que "este Toro en la plaza de Madrid..."; "La afición de Madrid debería aprender..."

Que pongan ya las cápsulas de suicidio esas de Suiza aquí en España, que algunos a lo mejor las utilizábamos.


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

Si tuviera en mis manos salir una sola vez en televisión, sería en el programa La Pasión, de 7tv.


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Si tuviera en mis manos salir una sola vez en televisión, sería en el programa La Pasión, de 7tv.



Qué maravilla por Dios... Sin complejos.

No tiene nada que ver, pero a mí me encantaba Lágrimas en la Lluvia.


----------



## Libertyforall (24 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Qué maravilla por Dios... Sin complejos.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver, pero a mí me encantaba Lágrimas en la Lluvia.



Al final vas a ser tú también un viejóven de esos... Para los degenerados tiempos actuales...


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Al final vas a ser tú también un viejóven de esos... Para los degenerados tiempos actuales...



Supongo que sí... detesto todo lo que promueve la degeneración de la sociedad, y todo lo que es transigente con la decadencia. Pero si quiero relacionarme con la gente tengo que guardar en el armario mis ideas y visión del mundo, y vivir haciéndome el tonto...


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Mi madre vivió su adolescencia en los 80 y yo viejoven pues tenemos los mismos gustos musicales. Siempre que viajo con ella nos ponemos temitas ochenteros


----------



## Edge2 (24 Jul 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo yo yo
> 
> ¿Qué es eso?



Es como el TETO, ¿Has jugado al TETO?


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Ho


escalador dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes.
> 
> Ya que aquí nadie cree en NAIDE y nos proteje el anonimato me puedo sincerar.
> 
> Ayer fui a la playa con un extranjero que está aquí con una beca de investigación, que apenas habla español, y en el coche le puse a ISABEL PANTOJA. _Le dije en mi inglés macarrónico: dis son is tipical espanish, veri feimus_:



mbreee, pero si le pones a la Pantoja ponle esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



Maravillosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

A veces me da por escuchar versiones. No me gustan las malas versiones. Si haces una versión tiene que ser porque la mejoras o por lo menos te acercas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Parece una canción de la Oreja de van goc con arreglos rock y ska xD. Los escuchaba mucho de adolescente cuando no sabia que eso era de progres



No prestábamos atención a las letras. Ahora la mayoría me dan asco.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Es como el TETO, ¿Has jugado al TETO?



Cuidado que se agacha.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Uf, yo los conocí con Sowing the seeds of love, pero tienen 3-4 canciones muy buenas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


>


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Jul 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes, arriba que es el dia del señor !  a la marea, a la marea,......
> 
> Viste el clasico en las vegas al final ?



La segunda parte, un truño considerable.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Maravillosa.



Siempre me gustó esta, de un disco que sacó después del bombazo aquel:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Jul 2022)

Se ha quedado el hilo como tieso...esperando votar a las extractoras de los 80...que bajón.


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ho
> 
> mbreee, pero si le pones a la Pantoja ponle esta:



Vaaale! Opinas lo mismo que @Epsilon69 y sí es más conocida, pero El pájaro verde es la que tengo en lista de reproducción.

Otra que me gusta MUCHISIMO es esta:


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



No imaginaba a Tammy haciendo un tema de ese estilo. La conozco porque mi padre escuchaba muchisima musica country


----------



## escalador (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

Su


Epsilon69 dijo:


>



gran canción fue esta:



En los 90 hubo muchos grupos como este. Entonces no me gustaban. Ahora los adoro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Se ha quedado el hilo como tieso...esperando votar a las extractoras de los 80...que bajón.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1134457



No se atreve a hacer el hilo porque sabe que la va a cagar


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Vaaale! Opinas lo mismo que @Epsilon69 y sí es más conocida, pero El pájaro verde es la que tengo en lista de reproducción.
> 
> Otra que me gusta MUCHISIMO es esta:



O esta:



A mi madre le gustaba la Pantoja.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

Un poco de música moderna:


----------



## xilebo (25 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La segunda parte, un truño considerable.



Pues menos mal, al final me perdi poco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Más tieso que...
> 
> me callo.
> 
> Obi es mal jáster.









Lo han encontrado esta mañana. Se veía venir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Felson (26 Jul 2022)

Uno de los mejores nocturnos de Madrid que recuerdo, hecho por uno que no era de Madrid, pero que hizo más Madrid que muchos madrileños: (Nota: lo de princesa de la canción no es por ninguna Corina, es por la calle de Madrid y lo que dice de la "escultura de duro aluminio" el la plaza de los cubos, donde estaba el Vips, desde el que escribe la canción...).



Edit: Si va de nocturnos el hilo... pues eso, este nocturno de la calle Princesa... mi barrio.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Jul 2022)

Porque el ser humano es gregario. Los heteros son la principal referencia, pero los maricones y los transexuales también son un rebaño. Reducido, pero rebañitos que tienden también a utilizar unas expresiones determinadas o a moverse por sitios específicos.


----------



## Libertyforall (26 Jul 2022)

Bueno, aquí dejo el trailer de Hampones (1997), un curioso film producido por la MGM y con Andy García, Tim Roth y Lawrence fishbourne.



El cine de gangsteres de segunda fila tiene cierto encanto. Voy a hacer una lista de las vistas y de las que tengo pendientes, a ver si alguien puede dar referencias y hacer una valoración:

*Vistas*: El Rey de Nueva York, Colors, New Jack City...


*Pendientes*: Cosas que hacer en Denver cuando estás muerto, El Funeral, Los elegidos...


----------



## xilebo (26 Jul 2022)

Son sus costumbres y tal


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches, los mamadous salen de noche...


----------



## xilebo (27 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, los mamadous salen de noche...



Buenos dias, los mamadous salen de día....


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)

¿Consideráis que es esta, y no otra, la escena más legendaria de toda la historia del cine?



Muy ligeramente por encima de esta:


----------



## Libertyforall (27 Jul 2022)

¿Y qué opináis de que en la lista del American Film Institute de 2007, Toro Salvaje sea la 4ª mejor película de todos los tiempos?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Consideráis que es esta, y no otra, la escena más legendaria de toda la historia del cine?
> 
> 
> 
> Muy ligeramente por encima de esta:



¿Y el guantazo a Gilda?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

Podemos dar por cerrado ya este hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podemos dar por cerrado ya este hilo.



Jamás.

Nunca antes de las 1000 páginas.

Y si hay que ponerse épicos, nos ponemos...



Obiwan...aa-aaaaaah...saviour of the Universe!

Obiwan...aa-aaaaaah...he'll save every one of us!

Just a hamster, with a hamster's courage
He knows nothing but a hamster
But he can never fail


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jul 2022)

Nunca olvidaré cuando descubrí a los Cardiacs foreando de madrugada en el hilo de los Nocturnos...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Podemos dar por cerrado ya este hilo.



Este hilo a muerto tantas veces....

Larga vida a los mamadous


----------



## escalador (28 Jul 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> ¿Consideráis que es esta, y no otra, la escena más legendaria de toda la historia del cine?
> 
> 
> 
> Muy ligeramente por encima de esta:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Jul 2022)

Hemos pillado al jáster:


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú ni tienes vergüenza ni sabes lo que es eso.
> 
> Qué decepción nos hemos llevado contigo.



Dejarnos sin la encuesta de las extractoras ochenteras...eso sólo lo hace un golfo.

Cuanto que no me acordaba de la palabra "golfo", muy de abuelita...

"Que vive de manera desordenada, tiene costumbres poco formales y solamente se preocupa de divertirse y entregarse a los vicios."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Hemos pillado al jáster:



Golfeando, por supuesto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Jul 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Dejarnos sin la encuesta de las extractoras ochenteras...eso sólo lo hace un golfo.
> 
> Cuanto que no me acordaba de la palabra "golfo", muy de abuelita...
> 
> "Que vive de manera desordenada, tiene costumbres poco formales y solamente se preocupa de divertirse y entregarse a los vicios."



 



Qué calor joder.


----------



## escalador (28 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Tú ni tienes vergüenza ni sabes lo que es eso.
> 
> Qué decepción nos hemos llevado contigo.



NO ES POR METER MIERDA PERO A mi ya no me zankea NUNCA los mensajes. Le caigo mal, soy consciente de ello y por eso el dia que muera este hilo me dará igual. A los demás os veré por el forro. 

@Obiwanchernobil No es el simpático roedorcito que aparenta. Es un ser carente de empatía, siniestro, oscuro y de opacas intenciones.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2022)

Buenas y tardías noches, días estos un tanto complejos.


----------



## escalador (29 Jul 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No era un adorable jáster. Es una asquerosa rata de cloaca.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1138441



Dios mío ¡que asco! ¿Y ahora yo como cojo el sueño?

Eso me hace reflexionar... ¿cualquier ser repulsivo por dentro puede emanar algún tipo de belleza exterior?


----------



## escalador (29 Jul 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


>



¡¡¡¡AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## escalador (29 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas y tardías noches, días estos un tanto complejos.



Sí.

Estamos intrigadísimos por saber detalles de esa vida tan apasionante que tienes.


----------



## escalador (29 Jul 2022)

Viva el verano

Bendisiones a todos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Jul 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Jul 2022)

Buenas tardes...

Días de penumbra y mamadous estos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Los Enemigos, Ilegales y Parálisis Permanente.


----------



## escalador (30 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




No es una decisión fácil.







Y con esta canción me despedí de la persona con la que perdí la virginidad. Tó intensito:


----------



## Suprimo (30 Jul 2022)

¿Rociar? Me toca a un hijo de mil pvtas nacido a partir de 2010, *¡os soltaba una hostia que os desmontaba!*


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

Héroes y Mecano tienen que estar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Jul 2022)

A mí me gustó, pero era un crío claro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Jul 2022)

_Esta tarde a sido calurosa._


----------



## Suprimo (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A mí me gustó, pero era un crío claro.



¿Heres bolvdo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2022)

Buenas noches....


----------



## Suprimo (31 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....



Aciagos estos días en los que no hay eventos deportivos intedezantes


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Jul 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....



Ahaham.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> ¿Heres bolvdo?



No, pero el tío lo hace bien.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Aciagos estos días en los que no hay eventos deportivos intedezantes



¿Cómo que no? Mañana es la final de la euro femenina.


----------



## Suprimo (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Cómo que no? Mañana es la final de la euro femenina.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


> Aciagos estos días en los que no hay eventos deportivos intedezantes



Buenos días, así es, calor sin fútbol....no es lógico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

Suprimo dijo:


>



Y el tour femenino. Nada menos que la octava y última etapa.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Jul 2022)

Y el curling. 
Siempre hay que tener un ojo en el curling.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ago 2022)

Joder, ventilador a 20 centímetros....

Estoy empezando a barajar lo del aire acondicionado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Y que necesitas una salida al exterior.Tienen que estar pegados a una ventana. Si la casa es suya, aire acondicionado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ago 2022)

En la página 875 ya lo puse. 

Hay que escuchar a Pajarotto.





__





El gimmick ULTRA NECESARIO para este verano. Pajarotto te descubre las nuevas tendencias. Otro must de la Doritocueva.


Después de la lámpara de lava y las velas Led (dos items que son un MUST en nuestras vidas)... ahora viene el ventilador de cuello. https://es.aliexpress.com/item/1005002467475638.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.274263c0zYzX6s Brutal, LIFE CHANGING EXPERIENCE. Ya no sufro la calor nomás. Está...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ago 2022)

Se ve poco, me parece. 
O ya me vendrían bien unas gafas, que también...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Esos tubos son una mierda. He tenido varios y al final he vuelto al ventilador.


----------



## xilebo (1 Ago 2022)

Pues no sabia que existia eso, hay alguna foto por internet del aparato ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ago 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (1 Ago 2022)

It's cumming home


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ago 2022)

Te aseguro que el ventilador que tengo a 20 centímetros hace más ruido, estoy todo el día con auriculares....
Buenas noches gañanes por cierto.

Lo que comentais del tubo en la ventana deseo más información, que lo mismo agosto así entero lo pasa su fruta madre.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ago 2022)

I´m just a poor hamster...

Lie la lie, lie la la la lie lie...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Te aseguro que el ventilador que tengo a 20 centímetros hace más ruido, estoy todo el día con auriculares....
> Buenas noches gañanes por cierto.
> 
> Lo que comentais del tubo en la ventana deseo más información, que lo mismo agosto así entero lo pasa su fruta madre.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Me complace enormemente este sistema, el problema que le veo es poner la ventana abierta....como bien sabes aquí en tarrassa si dejas la ventana así lo mínimo que puede ocurrir es que se auto invite algún mamadou.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

Buenos días gañanes por cierto.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me complace enormemente este sistema, el problema que le veo es poner la ventana abierta....como bien sabes aquí en tarrassa si dejas la ventana así lo mínimo que puede ocurrir es que se auto invite algún mamadou.



Bueno, si es señorita mamadou la que se cuela, tampoco creo que la eches  

Buenos dias !


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me complace enormemente este sistema, el problema que le veo es poner la ventana abierta....como bien sabes aquí en tarrassa si dejas la ventana así lo mínimo que puede ocurrir es que se auto invite algún mamadou.



La ventana abierta y el puto tubo. Y si lo vas moviendo el tubo se mueve y se sale de su sitio. No me acabó de convencer para lo caro que es.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

En Terrasa y Manresa la gente empieza a revelarse contra tus mamadús.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> En Terrasa y Manresa la gente empieza a revelarse contra tus mamadús.



Demasiado tarde. La era del mamadú hace un rato largo que empezó...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La ventana abierta y el puto tubo. Y si lo vas moviendo el tubo se mueve y se sale de su sitio. No me acabó de convencer para lo caro que es.




Tampoco lo voy a poder mover mucho, esto no es una mansión orecismaente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tampoco lo voy a poder mover mucho, esto no es una mansión orecismaente.



Además, la noria tiene pinta de quitar mucho espacio...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Además, la noria tiene pinta de quitar mucho espacio...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tampoco lo voy a poder mover mucho, esto no es una mansión orecismaente.



Ya, pero si no te lo pones cerca vas a sudar como un cerdo igual. Si te tumbas en el sofá y te queda lejos, tendrás que moverlo para no asarte, y entonces es cuando tendrás que mover el tubo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Además, la noria tiene pinta de quitar mucho espacio...



Y todas las mierdas que hay que ponerles, que no se están quietos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Ahí, ahí. Un molinillo o algo. Que se gane su comida coño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ya, pero si no te lo pones cerca vas a sudar como un cerdo igual. Si te tumbas en el sofá y te queda lejos, tendrás que moverlo para no asarte, y entonces es cuando tendrás que mover el tubo.



No jodas, tan cutre es el invento?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

Su fruta madre que calor


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No jodas, tan cutre es el invento?



Mucho.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Ago 2022)

Me estaba duchando y he tenido que mirar varias veces que no me había equivocado y había puesto el agua caliente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ago 2022)

Lo brutal es cuando tiras de la cisterna y sale hasta vapor...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Ago 2022)

Joder....no puedo ni moverme
Si realizó una rociada me deshidrato


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ago 2022)

Pero hidrátate, hombre, así con cosillas sanas de la huerta, las sacas fresquitas de la nevera...y a volver a rociar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches compañeros....me aso...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ago 2022)

La respuesta a todo reside en ti misma....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ago 2022)

Al mamadú se le percibe pelín agobiado: "eres mío, mío, mío..."

De los comentarios: "Algún día se los comerá en un descuido pensando que son conguitos."


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ago 2022)

Buenos días....continúa la deshidratación gañanes....joder...


----------



## xilebo (3 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días....continúa la deshidratación gañanes....joder...



Vamos a morir todos, pues mañana jueves dia maximo de ola de calo  

Buenos dias


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ago 2022)

¿Cuál de las mujeres del tiempo os gusta más?

Yo me inclino por Mercedes Martín...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ago 2022)

Mmmmm...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ago 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, estamos fuera de juego estos días debido a las olas de calor.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Cuál de las mujeres del tiempo os gusta más?
> 
> Yo me inclino por Mercedes Martín...



Podias haber puesto una imagen mas veraniega de ella


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ago 2022)

Vamos a por otro día caluroso, es posible que debido a las inclemencias climáticas los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis sean aplazados".


----------



## xilebo (4 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Vamos a por otro día caluroso, es posible que debido a las inclemencias climáticas los prestigiosos premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis sean aplazados".



Vaya, esto va a ser mas largo que un parto  

Bueno dejalo ya para septiembre, que tmb habra mas gente que vuelve de vacaciones y menos calo, no da tregua este verano


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Podias haber puesto una imagen mas veraniega de ella



¿Está comiéndose un churro?  

Ojo que no es esa...sale en las búsquedas, pero no es la misma...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya, esto va a ser mas largo que un parto
> 
> Bueno dejalo ya para septiembre, que tmb habra mas gente que vuelve de vacaciones y menos calo, no da tregua este verano




La verdad que la gala está aún en el aire, requiere mucha Parafernalia y tecnología.

Los premios navideños tuvieron una gran acogida, aunque @Pajarotto quedará claramente desbancado por mi.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La verdad que la gala está aún en el aire, requiere mucha Parafernalia y tecnología.
> 
> Los premios navideños tuvieron una gran acogida, aunque @Pajarotto quedará claramente desbancado por mi.



Olvídame plox.


----------



## Rizzo (4 Ago 2022)

De que va este hilo?


----------



## Rizzo (4 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> De asesinar a hámsters catalanes nacidos en Madrid con la complicidad de un pájaro interdimensional mientras anhelamos con nostalgia cómo regresa Adolfo Hitler a la tierra para exterminar a simios sudamericanos con música de los 80 de fondo.



Pensaba que iba de pajas, lo del hamster me ha hecho gracia mira.


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Este hilo ya no es lo que era. El hámster se emponzoñó y el pobre está muy enfermito.
> 
> 
> Se está muriendo, y a veces creemos erróneamente que por mantener a flote y con vida este hilo lo vamos a mantener a flote y con vida a él también.



Es verdad. Comenzó con muchas ganas pero se ha ido apagando con el tiempo. Se ha quedado muy cerca de ser el mejor forero revelación de este año pero desgraciadamente al final no ha podido ser.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches galanes, acabo de intentar rociar pero el esfuerzo con este calor es insoportable...
Las rociadas tendrán que esperar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.




Espero que tengas artillería pesada para la gala si no estás perdido


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Espero que tengas artillería pesada para la gala si no estás perdido



Sí, entre las piernas tengo buena artillería pesada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sí, entre las piernas tengo buena artillería pesada.



Fijate que de ti esta respuesta no la esperaba...me vuelves a decepcionar....te noto nerviosos de cara a la gran gala.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fijate que de ti esta respuesta no la esperaba...me vuelves a decepcionar....te noto nerviosos de cara a la gran gala.



Es que me acabo de despertar. Estaba en mi pausa de serrar el leño.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Es que me acabo de despertar. Estaba en mi pausa de serrar el leño.




Ya veo, ni conmigo fuera del foro eres capaz de recuperar tus multipaginas....mi irrupción en el foro fue tu tumba.

Espero hilos competitivos en esta recta final de cara a los galardones, la competencia es sana.


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya veo, ni conmigo fuera del foro eres capaz de recuperar tus multipaginas....mi irrupción en el foro fue tu tumba.
> 
> Espero hilos competitivos en esta recta final de cara a los galardones, la competencia es sana.



Ah ok.

A tope con ese proyecto, amigo. No dejes de soñar no matter what. Me vuelvo a dormir.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Rizzo dijo:


> De que va este hilo?



De multis hablando entre ellos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De multis hablando entre ellos.



Básicamente de forma regular en este hilo intervienen 7 usuarios, en realidad son 2.


----------



## escalador (5 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> De asesinar a hámsters catalanes nacidos en Madrid con la complicidad de un pájaro interdimensional mientras anhelamos con nostalgia cómo regresa Adolfo Hitler a la tierra para exterminar a simios sudamericanos con música de los 80 de fondo.



Amén hermano


----------



## escalador (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches galanes, acabo de intentar rociar pero el esfuerzo con este calor es insoportable...
> Las rociadas tendrán que esperar.



Cada día te cuesta más todo. Además no lo sabes pero tus rociadas ya son estériles. 

Qué poco te queda...


----------



## escalador (5 Ago 2022)

La Tárrega... De adolescente era mi REFERENTE PROFESIONAL. Una vez le dije a mi padre que que de mayor quería ser como ella y presentar un programa como Territorio Comanche o Sola en la ciudad. Nunca me ha vuelto a llamar por teléfono.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

Buenos días....puede que hoy si hace menos calor sea el día de la rociada...


----------



## xilebo (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días....puede que hoy si hace menos calor sea el día de la rociada...



Algo ha bajado la temperatura, pero sigue siendo alta. Bueno espera a mañana que es sabado, sabadete, camisa nueva y rociate


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Algo ha bajado la temperatura, pero sigue siendo alta. Bueno espera a mañana que es sabado, sabadete, camisa nueva y rociate




Acabo de intentarlo, pero ha sido imposible, es demasiado esfuerzo.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ago 2022)

Es muy difícil cerrar puertas. Hay muchos resortes y mucho que perder. Me río yo de los que aseguran que es muy fácil.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ago 2022)

Esta es una de las mejores de Taito Tikaro. El paco-techno español vino, sobre todo, de Warselona.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acabo de intentarlo, pero ha sido imposible, es demasiado esfuerzo.



Joee a las 12 del mediodia, la hora fresca, esperate a la noche por lo menos. Que fuiste a pedirle sal o el wifi ?


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Ago 2022)

Y en 2005 se hizo mucha música del estilo.

2002
2005
2008

Años gloriosos del género.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Ago 2022)

Vivir sin rociar no puede llamarse vivir. Obiwan ya debe tener el depósito más que lleno...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2022)

Un palo, una zanahoria. Un caramelo, un castigo. Funciona.


----------



## Libertyforall (6 Ago 2022)

Bueno, veremos a ver qué tal Kill Bill III. No sé cuando la estrenarán, pero la veré. Es cierto que la saga me está pareciendo algo irregular, pero a ver cómo cierran con esta tercera.

Me gusto más la II que la I.

Aquí tenemos esta lucha de dos rubias platino, Sicky.


----------



## 4motion (6 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Cuál de las mujeres del tiempo os gusta más?
> 
> Yo me inclino por Mercedes Martín...



Ya estabais tardando.

Polvazo y morbazo tiene la merche. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2022)

Buenos días gañanes...esto es horrible


----------



## Rizzo (6 Ago 2022)

Pues sí, está difícil el tema.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2022)

A estas horas cualquier intento de rociada es en vano


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Ago 2022)

¿Cómo seguiremos adelante sin Sick?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches, seguimos esperando a que pasen las inclemencias climáticas, a falta de rociadas tal vez sea bueno comprar una neo geo AES.

En otro orden de cosas parecen tiempos de guerra fría entre mi archienemigo @Pajarotto y el héroe @Obiwanchernobil.

¿Que sucederá de cara a las nominaciones de los Antonio risiones tercera dosis?.


Quién sabe...

Son malos tiempos para rociar.


----------



## escalador (6 Ago 2022)

No me jodas Barbie.... Se puede vivir y seguir coqueteando con burbuja siempre que controles la dosis...

Me encuentro mal...

...


----------



## escalador (6 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (6 Ago 2022)

Jaster esto no te lo perdonare jamas


----------



## escalador (6 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Noooo.
> 
> Tienes 24 horas para volver con el mismo nick.
> 
> ...



Abrazo...


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2022)

Every step I take...

Every single day, every night I pray,
I'll be missing you.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2022)

Una canción bastante trágica del Hip Hop, por Scarface. Dentro del Gangsta rap, una canción anti-gangsterista, igual que dentro del cine bélico hay películas anti-bélicas.


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2022)

Ain't no sunshine,
Where SHE'S gone



Y para los que la quieran más grave:


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2022)

Y Ghetto Ghospel de 2pac, que se incluyó en un álbum que lanzaron post-mortem. Demasiado trágico también:


----------



## Libertyforall (7 Ago 2022)

Many men,

Wish death for me...


Don't cry no more,
Don't look to the Sky no more...

Many men,
Many many many men.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2022)

Buenos días gañanes...

Parece que hoy hace menos calor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ahora es bochorno. La que has liado. Todo destruido. Has construido todo un Imperio en Barbuja con el único propósito de darte placer destruyéndolo, aunque te hayas llevado vidas por delante. Bochornoso. Muy bochornoso.



Los imperios que se alzan están destinados a caer, solo controlando y propiciando la caída del imperio desde dentro se puede evitar que otros lo destruyan.


----------



## xilebo (7 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué engañados nos tenías a todos. Ibas de buenrollista para hacer pandi pero todo ha resultado ser una filfa, un churrasco postizo.
> 
> Ahora entiendo por qué aquellas noches te llenábamos este hilo de contenido prémium con toda la ilusión del mundo para hacerte feliz y para hincharte el orgullo, y terminabas hinchándonos los cojones porque desaparecías sin previo aviso. Por tu culpa, Sick se va del foro, atasco está mucho más enganchado a las pregabalinas, Libertyforall habla solo, xilebo hace tiempo que ni asoma el hocico y escalador se ha puesto pantalones cortos en agosto.
> 
> No se puede ser más cruel.



Eyy yo estoy por aquí, foreando a medio gas, pero sigo  estoy de vacaciones por la capital de la costa del sol....


----------



## escalador (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Qué engaño, qué estafa. Me siento exactamente igual como el día en que me enteré con nueve añitos que Bibí Ándersen nació llamándose Manolo.
> 
> Qué decepción.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1149030



Tranqui que solo me pongo pantalones cortos para ir a la playa, para el gym y para estar por casa. Vivo en La Coruña, no en la España paco de 45º y toldos verdes.


----------



## escalador (8 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero, ¿escalador está bien? Hacerle llevar pantalones cortos en verano es como mandarle al matadero.



No. No me hallo.

Estoy padeciendo una grave crisis de imagen. Cada vez me siento más incómodo con la ropa de niño bueno que he llevado desde los 20 y estoy mutando a vaqueros y ropa más informal. Estoy llegando a un punto que llevar chinos y camisa me hace sentir poco hombre.

Antes podía ir así de niñito a clase:







Salir de fiesta así con pantalones cantosos, americana y corbata:







Según fui ganando peso en el gym me fui informalizando:







Y ahora estoy así de desubicado:


----------



## escalador (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1149344



De momento no. Tengo un truco para que no se caiga el pelo el sirsasana


----------



## escalador (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1149347


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes....
Mañana comienza una nueva semana....


----------



## escalador (8 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1149349



Los caracolillos siempre dan un toque cañí muy interesante:


----------



## escalador (8 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Ago 2022)

Parece que va a bajar un poco la temperatura. Se abre una ventana de oportunidad para que Obiwan rocíe por fin...


----------



## escalador (9 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches. Soplan vientos nuevos.

Una nueva era va a empezar. ¿Lo percibís?


----------



## escalador (9 Ago 2022)

El mundo va demasiado rápido. Y nos incitan a estar siempre embriagados. Por eso algunos anhelamos escapar lo más lejos de aquí que existe... al centro de la esvástica.


----------



## escalador (9 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (9 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> *DEP OLIVIA
> 
> *



¿No jodas? Que dices?

Me encantan sus agudos psicodélicos del final, a partir de 2:25


----------



## escalador (9 Ago 2022)

Seguir temerariamente el propio instinto e intuición y el abandono incierto a la Divina Providencia. Desprecio al racionalismo como forma de vida.


----------



## escalador (9 Ago 2022)

_When the music’s over turn out the lights

_


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (9 Ago 2022)

La imagen que todos recordaremos de ella:







El jáster ni había nacido.

Nos quedaremos con esa imagen jovial y recordaremos que éramos niños y que eso ya no volverá.


----------



## xilebo (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> La imagen que todos recordaremos de ella:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No puedo parar de mirar la imagen saludando, es hipnotizante


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A todos nos llega el momento. Cuando se muere la gente a la que veías de chaval es que empieza tu cuenta atrás.



Olivia ciborg jhon


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto están echando una serie en Cuatro de la Jenni, charificada y con el mismo papel de lloriqueo que en la de los fantasmas.



Gracias por el aviso en estas duras noches veraniegas, no obstante solo puedo transmitirte que prefiero mantener mi recuerdo de la Jenni en su época de máximas rociadas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Gracias por el aviso en estas duras noches veraniegas, no obstante solo puedo transmitirte que prefiero mantener mi recuerdo de la Jenni en su época de máximas rociadas.



En ancho es como 2 jennis y las tetas se ven afectadas por la gravedad


----------



## xilebo (10 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por cierto están echando una serie en Cuatro de la Jenni, charificada y con el mismo papel de lloriqueo que en la de los fantasmas.



No sera la serie de The client list ? duro poco al final, creo que era algo de masajes pero sin final feliz


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No sera la serie de The client list ? duro poco al final, creo que era algo de masajes pero sin final feliz



No, creo que se llama 9-1-1.






9-1-1 (serie de televisión) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





Es sobre bomberos y rescatadores o algo así.







Con su cupo asiático, de mujeres y de negros.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Ago 2022)

Que momento tan bajo vivimos en el foro con la encuesta aquella. 
Yo ya sólo recuerdo que era Jennifer Love Hewitt contra alguien...


----------



## xilebo (11 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No, creo que se llama 9-1-1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah vale esaaa, no sabia que aparecia ahi. La empezare a ver  

Pues el hamster ya ni aparece por las noches, estara rociando o palmo jejejeje


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Ago 2022)

Yo no descarto que reaparezca con una batería de hilos históricos que le encumbren como Golden Forero del Año, o algo así.

#yoconfíoenObiwan


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo no descarto que reaparezca con una batería de hilos históricos que le encumbren como Golden Forero del Año, o algo así.
> 
> #yoconfíoenObiwan



Yo tampoco lo descarto, no obstante esta siendo un mes complejo.

La mudanza y tener todos mis sentidos puesto en lograr una neo GEO aes me está suponiendo emplearme a fondo, ya apenas Rocío.


----------



## escalador (11 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo tampoco lo descarto, no obstante esta siendo un mes complejo.
> 
> La mudanza y tener todos mis sentidos puesto en lograr una neo GEO aes me está suponiendo emplearme a fondo, ya apenas *Rocío*.





_Pues, mira tú
Cómo te ríes, cómo juegas, tú
Con la esperanza que yo he puesto en tí
Con todo lo que yo en tí creí_


----------



## escalador (11 Ago 2022)

Echo de menos a la Barbie.... Encima ha borrado la maripandi...  

Necesito un abrazo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (11 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Echo de menos a la Barbie.... Encima ha borrado la maripandi...
> 
> Necesito un abrazo



Siempre te quedaran las rociadas.


----------



## escalador (11 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Siempre te quedaran las rociadas.



Me asalta una duda semántica: el término rociada es sinónimo total de eyaculación, o se refiere solo a la práctica onanista?


----------



## escalador (11 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1152483



Eso destroza mente, a largo plazo cuerpo, y debilita enormemente nuestra voluntad y espíritu.

Si queremos sobrevivir a la oscuridad que se cierne sobre el mundo en estos tardíos tiempos y vencer sobre las terribles bestias que habitan la Tierra, debemos evitarlas. Mejor follar a pelo.

Obito, guapo... ¿por qué haces apología de ellas? ¿A quién sirves?


----------



## xilebo (11 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sirve a Satanás.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152529



Da grima


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes...

@escalador me refiero en general con el término rociar, si no serían autorociadas.


----------



## escalador (12 Ago 2022)

Hoy es Luna llena. Brutalllll la luz que hace hoy... ¿Os afecta de alguna manera? 

Yo he estado de muy mala hostia en el trabajo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hoy es Luna llena. Brutalllll la luz que hace hoy... ¿Os afecta de alguna manera?
> 
> Yo he estado de muy mala hostia en el trabajo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153497



Afectar pues afecta algo, pero muy poca cosa...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Si os gustan las pelis con desmembramientos explícitos, "El infierno verde".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si os gustan las pelis con desmembramientos explícitos, "El infierno verde".




Estas a tope últimamente con las pelis nocturnas


----------



## escalador (13 Ago 2022)

La Barbie os manda un zorrisaludo a todos desde su yate y le dedica esto a @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## xilebo (13 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Hoy es Luna llena. Brutalllll la luz que hace hoy... ¿Os afecta de alguna manera?
> 
> Yo he estado de muy mala hostia en el trabajo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1153497



A ver si te conviertes en hombre lobo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hombre lobo como este no, por favor.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1154931



Me están empezando ya a tocar los huevos todos estos que viven de comer en algún sitio y hacer un vídrio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Sirve a Satanás.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1152529



¿De quien es la cara?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estas a tope últimamente con las pelis nocturnas



Mientras estoy con el ordenador me pongo una peli de fondo.







Si os gusta esto, Holocausto canibal es incluso peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> De Obi.



¿La cara real?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



A ver si se atraganta.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Mientras estoy con el ordenador me pongo una peli de fondo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Has visto "Bone Tomahawk"?

A mi me gustó...así de cosas caníbales también.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (13 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Has visto "Bone Tomahawk"?
> 
> A mi me gustó...así de cosas caníbales también.



Me la apunto. Es que anoche estaba con el ordenador con la peli puesta pero sin hacer ni puto caso y de repente escucho los gritos del tío al que se lo jalan vivo. Hacía tiempo que no veía en cine mainstream ese tipo de escenas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Me la apunto. Es que anoche estaba con el ordenador con la peli puesta pero sin hacer ni puto caso y de repente escucho los gritos del tío al que se lo jalan vivo. Hacía tiempo que no veía en cine mainstream ese tipo de escenas.



En esta de BT la escena de la cueva...uf, a mi me dejó mal cuerpo. Como que es demasiado realista...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En esta de BT la escena de la cueva...uf, a mi me dejó mal cuerpo. Como que es demasiado realista...




Joder ya estáis hablando de pelis de estas guarras con sangre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Habló de putas la tacones cuando *TÚ HAS ASESINADO A SICK.*




Creo que necesitas rociar estimado @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Basta ya.... creaste este hilo como cubículo trampa en el que en algún momento todos creímos genuinamente que éramos felices... saliste corriendo por la puerta y nos dejaste a todos encerrados y a oscuras.
> 
> En todos los años que llevo por foros de internet jamás he conocido mente más retorcida y malvada que la tuya.
> 
> Eres el mal hecho carne.



Soy Batman guarras!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Pero hay que reconocerte que estas tus frases derriten cualquier polo de fresa...




Joder, hoy me asomo más por aquí, parece que hace menos calor.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Nos has quemado a todos en este hilo que tú creaste y llega un punto en que un cuerpo carbonizado deja ya de emitir calor.




Ya no entras en el hilo del barcelona


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Eres incapaz de desviar la atención sobre tus crímenes...
> 
> Ya no engañas a nadie, jáster. Eres un fraude más grande que Joan Gaspart.



Te invito a ver el fútbol y comentarlo con nosotros, es una buena experiencia.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Te amo ❤
> 
> Me tienes loco, hijo de fruta.
> 
> ...



Me creas incertidumbre pero vale


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me creas incertidumbre pero vale



Pinta mal, Obiwan, pinta mal...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, os recomiendo el cola cao marca DIA temptation por solo 2,09 céntimos de euro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>




Esta cual era, la de NY o la pava con poderes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenas noches, sigues vivo.



Así es, mi actividad se reanuda con mejor tiempo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta cual era, la de NY o la pava con poderes



No tengo ni idea, yo venía a resucitar el hilo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Ago 2022)

Esperemos más días de bien clima, por lo que he leído estos días sick nos ha dejado, una pena, era una buena reformista, aún así debemos seguir hacia adelante y nombrar otra presidenta/e.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esperemos más días de bien clima, por lo que he leído estos días sick nos ha dejado, una pena, era una buena reformista, aún así debemos seguir hacia adelante y nombrar otra presidenta/e.



Pero el hilo no ha caído de número de páginas...yo creo que Sick sigue entre nosotros...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero el hilo no ha caído de número de páginas...yo creo que Sick sigue entre nosotros...




Los reformistas hemos vivido nuestra primera gran caída, son muchos los que intentan hacerse con las migajas del imperio....pero lo que no saben es que tal vez una destrucción desde dentro haga crecer más al partido....

Todo cambia , pero los reformistas continúan.

Soy Batman guarras.


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, os recomiendo el cola cao marca DIA temptation por solo 2,09 céntimos de euro.



No, gracias. El azúcar es veneno. En mi despensa todo es 0% azúcar solo me permito tomarlo en cubatas.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Esos efectos típicos de los 80.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No, gracias. El azúcar es veneno. En mi despensa todo es 0% azúcar solo me permito tomarlo en cubatas.



Yo también, pero hace años que sospecho que los 0% son incluso peores.


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> por lo que he leído estos días sick nos ha dejado, una pena, era una buena reformista, aún así debemos seguir hacia adelante y nombrar otra presidenta/e.



Conmovedoras palabras...


Aquí el corazón del jaster:


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Y seguro que eres de Coca-Cola light como yo.



Claro, Todo lait menos la carne roja y el foié.. tengo que mantenerme en los 90 kg


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Ago 2022)

Hay canciones en las que no piensas mucho, pero luego te das cuenta de que las escuchas, las escuchas, las escuchas...



Sometimes I'm thinking that I love you
But I know it's only lust
Your kiss so sweet
Your sweat so sour


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por lo visto los edulcorantes artificiales engañan al páncreas como si fuera azúcar puro y eyacula insulina como si no hubiera un mañana, promoviendo la resistencia insulínica en las células.



Epsi se te ve entendido... que opinas del aspartamo? Llevo AÑOS enganchado a unas pastillas de potasio y magnesio que lo llevan como edulcorante,,,,


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Por lo visto los edulcorantes artificiales engañan al páncreas como si fuera azúcar puro y eyacula insulina como si no hubiera un mañana, promoviendo la resistencia insulínica en las células.



Y al parecer modifica también la microbiota del intestino.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Epsi se te ve entendido... que opinas del aspartamo? Llevo AÑOS enganchado a unas pastillas de potasio y magnesio que lo llevan como edulcorante,,,,



Todo lo artificial no tiene estudios concluyentes pero se piensa que afectan tanto al pancreas como a la flora de los intestinos. Hay que buscar los que sean naturales como la stevia, pero la stevia natural.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todo lo artificial no tiene estudios concluyentes pero se piensa que afectan tanto al pancreas como a la flora de los intestinos. Hay que buscar los que sean naturales como la stevia, pero la stevia natural.



Voy a tener que trazar una estrategia dietética a medio plazo para ir dejándolas gradualmente y sustituyéndolas por otra cosa sin aspartamo. Que lo del pancreas me acojona mazo


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Como todo en la vida, querido... no hay que abusar de lo malo y de lo cancerígeno, salvo Obi.



Pues me tomo unas 7 diarias... si no más. No es coña... alguna mierda lleva que engancha mazo


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A ti lo que te engancha es sentirte bello y elegante.
> 
> 1er puesto al español que en el julio más infernal de toda la serie meteorológica histórica me lleva pantalones largos aunque fueran Dockers.



Jajaj el dia en el que salga de fiesta y no sienta que me miran y se me acercan creo que me se tiré tan vacío, tan fracasado... Como entiendía a la Sicky epd... odio sonar tan vanidoso pero en el anonimato de burbuja creo que me lo puedo permitir


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



Que portada tan fea y ridícula.

Nunca me gustó esta gente. Es que es curioso, lo mejor que hicieron es el primer disco, que es lo que no le gusta a la gente. Bueno, me gusta a mi, que no me gusta el grupo.

Pero vaya, esa portada de mierda comparada con esta...







...pero para gustos.


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Echo de menos a Sicky... sé que nos lee y también sé que volverá. Todos tenemos crisis foriles.
> 
> Yo sé que eres bello, por fuera y por dentro. Solo conecto con gente bella, la belleza indica el grado de pureza de los corazones.



Aunque su espíritu pulula por estos tenebrosos lares... resucitará.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Que hubo una locura con Héroes es evidente. Hasta se hizo un tema electrónico inspirado en _Entre dos tierras
> 
> _



Yo me refería a la portada.
La de "Senderos de Traición" no está mal. "El espíritu del vino", psé..."Avalancha" horrible.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Aunque su espíritu pulula por estos tenebrosos lares... resucitará.


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que portada tan fea y ridícula.
> 
> Nunca me gustó esta gente. Es que es curioso, lo mejor que hicieron es el primer disco, que es lo que no le gusta a la gente. Bueno, me gusta a mi, que no me gusta el grupo.
> 
> ...



No sé... yo los empecé a escuchar póstumamente. Primer disco incluido.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Voy a tener que trazar una estrategia dietética a medio plazo para ir dejándolas gradualmente y sustituyéndolas por otra cosa sin aspartamo. Que lo del pancreas me acojona mazo



De hecho el cáncer de pancreas ha crecido un huevo los últimos años. Pero claro, entonces al final solo beberemos agua. Yo lo que sí he dejado es la sal.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No sé... yo los empecé a escuchar póstumamente. Primer disco incluido.



Algunos éramos muy jóvenes y no éramos conscientes de lo buenos que eran. Yo los conocí con Mar adentro en un disco recopilatorio de fin de año y en el 2000 me dio un verano por ellos y me escuché toda su discografía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> A ti lo que te engancha es sentirte bello y elegante.
> 
> 1er puesto al español que en el julio más infernal de toda la serie meteorológica histórica me lleva pantalones largos aunque fueran Dockers.



Al estilo Ancelotti ayer en ALMERÍA con el traje y el chaleco puestos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Echo de menos a Sicky... sé que nos lee y también sé que volverá. Todos tenemos crisis foriles.
> 
> Yo sé que eres bello, por fuera y por dentro. Solo conecto con gente bella, la belleza indica el grado de pureza de los corazones.



Esta canción era brutal, la única que me gustó de ellos. Ahí estaba buenísima.


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> De hecho el cáncer de pancreas ha crecido un huevo los últimos años. Pero claro, entonces al final solo beberemos agua. Yo lo que sí he dejado es la sal.



Y de ese cancer no se sale a no ser que seas Kiko Hernandez 

La sal también es mala?


----------



## escalador (16 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Al estilo Ancelotti ayer en ALMERÍA con el traje y el chaleco puestos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (16 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Y de ese cancer no se sale a no ser que seas Kiko Hernandez
> 
> La sal también es mala?



Tomar mucha sal hace que pasados los 40 tengas hipertensión y seas más proclive a tener infartos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (16 Ago 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, hoy es un buen día para rociar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2022)

Se me han muerto dos plantas.....


----------



## Tubiegah (19 Ago 2022)

unos rociando y servidor aquí remando 
qué inyustisia


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches, hay cambios en la programación de los premios "Antonio risiones tercera dosis".

Más info próximamente.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se me han muerto dos plantas.....



A mí se me mueren todas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ago 2022)

Malachai manda, betillas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Malachai manda, betillas...



Ostras los chicos del maíz. De chaval me daba miedo el cartel pero nunca llegué a verla. Cuando la vi de adulto vi que era una puta mierda.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ostras los chicos del maíz. De chaval me daba miedo el cartel pero nunca llegué a verla. Cuando la vi de adulto vi que era una puta mierda.



Ja ja ja...¿y qué no es una puta mierda cuando eres adulto, verdad?

Es duro, pero hay edades para ciertas cosas/libros/pelis/música...por eso hay que vivir en el presente siempre.
Es difícil, a mi me encanta revolcarme en la mierda del pasado...dándole vueltas una y otra vez a las mismas cagadas...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ja ja ja...¿y qué no es una puta mierda cuando eres adulto, verdad?
> 
> Es duro, pero hay edades para ciertas cosas/libros/pelis/música...por eso hay que vivir en el presente siempre.
> Es difícil, a mi me encanta revolcarme en la mierda del pasado...dándole vueltas una y otra vez a las mismas cagadas...



Pero hay pelis que se mantienen. Alien es una de ellas (las dos primeras), pero esta de pequeño era una peli que me acojonaba y cuando por fin pude verla me pareció incluso ridícula.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero hay pelis que se mantienen. Alien es una de ellas (las dos primeras), pero esta de pequeño era una peli que me acojonaba y cuando por fin pude verla me pareció incluso ridícula.



Ya ves tú cuatro cuatro críos frikis en maizales asustando a la gente


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Ago 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (20 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


>



Ahaham.


----------



## atasco (20 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Atasco fue chapero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



te consideraba hermano de leche


----------



## atasco (20 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahaham.



no les hagas caso


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero hay pelis que se mantienen. Alien es una de ellas (las dos primeras), pero esta de pequeño era una peli que me acojonaba y cuando por fin pude verla me pareció incluso ridícula.



Da para hilo, Depredador o Robocop también se mantienen. La primera de Alien es especialmente atemporal.

Yo iba más por "El Señor de los Anillos" o así. Supongo que de crío, tanto libros como pelis pueden marcarte. Yo vi las pelis, los libros nunca me interesaron. Las pelis tampoco me dijeron mucho. La edad...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Da para hilo, Depredador o Robocop también se mantienen. La primera de Alien es especialmente atemporal.
> 
> Yo iba más por "El Señor de los Anillos" o así. Supongo que de crío, tanto libros como pelis pueden marcarte. Yo vi las pelis, los libros nunca me interesaron. Las pelis tampoco me dijeron mucho. La edad...



Las pelis son para verlas en su momento y cada 10 años, no más. La mayoría de pelis mainstream de los 80 me parece que se salvan.


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Ago 2022)

Sabiais que Sasel había actuado en la peli Mangiati vivi de 1980??



Hace un papelón como podéis ver.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sabiais que Sasel había actuado en la peli Mangiati vivi de 1980??
> 
> 
> 
> Hace un papelón como podéis ver.




Debes aceptarlo, ya nadie habla de la rivalidad @Pajarotto VS @Obiwanchernobil 
Nuestro momento paso, somos leyenda e historia viva de burbuja pero otros nuevos talentos vienen ya.

Debemos dejar paso a las nuevas generaciones tras los Antonio risiones tercera dosis.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Da para hilo, Depredador o Robocop también se mantienen. La primera de Alien es especialmente atemporal.
> 
> Yo iba más por "El Señor de los Anillos" o así. Supongo que de crío, tanto libros como pelis pueden marcarte. Yo vi las pelis, los libros nunca me interesaron. Las pelis tampoco me dijeron mucho. La edad...




Depredador se mantiene muy bien, alien excepto un par de planos tambien, (la segunda ya envejece peor) y Robocop cada vez que aparecen muñecos de plastelina pasa factura, pero en general son obras atemporales.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Debes aceptarlo, ya nadie habla de la rivalidad @Pajarotto VS @Obiwanchernobil
> Nuestro momento paso, somos leyenda e historia viva de burbuja pero otros nuevos talentos vienen ya.
> 
> Debemos dejar paso a las nuevas generaciones tras los Antonio risiones tercera dosis.





Cuenten que viví en los tiempos de Obiwan, el rociador...

cuenten...que viví...en los tiempos de Pajarotto.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Cuenten que viví en los tiempos de Obiwan, el rociador...
> 
> cuenten...que viví...en los tiempos de Pajarotto.



Buenas noches joer, termina agosto y vuelven las grandes rociadas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Ago 2022)

Está siendo un agosto duro...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Está siendo un agosto duro...



Como dice el vídeo: " La ola de calor que tenemos es culpa de ellas "



No me molan las mamelas sintéticas de Himar...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Ago 2022)

0:45


----------



## Behind the Mask (22 Ago 2022)

No recibir un mensaje también es un mensaje @Obiwanchernobil. Saludos y buenas noches. @Alia del Cuchillo. Gracias amiguete, cuídate y buenas noches.


Isao Tomita - Clair de Lune, No. 3 (Debussy)


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Ago 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, parece que tras unos días de tregua volvemos al asunto del calor....

Así no se puede, al menos hoy aproveche para unas rociadas a nivel local.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Ago 2022)

Ahaham...

Pajarotto sigue al acecho...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Behind the Mask (24 Ago 2022)

WAR FACE SONG FEAT. BUFÓN & SARGENTO HARTMAN


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Como dice el vídeo: " La ola de calor que tenemos es culpa de ellas "
> 
> 
> 
> No me molan las mamelas sintéticas de Himar...



Yo es que era más de Minerva piquero

Ya, ya sé cómo está ahora TREINTA años después.

Y melafo igual.


----------



## xilebo (24 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, parece que tras unos días de tregua volvemos al asunto del calor....
> 
> Así no se puede, al menos hoy aproveche para unas rociadas a nivel local.



Vaya verano que llevamos de calo, en los dos meses pocos dias de tregua hemos tenido....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vaya verano que llevamos de calo, en los dos meses pocos dias de tregua hemos tenido....



Hombre ministro, buenas noches, cuanto tiempo


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hombre ministro, buenas noches, cuanto tiempo



Buenas noches, siii estuve de retiro espiritual (o sea, vacaciones) por la capital de la costa del sol 

Terminaste ya la mundanza, los muebles nuevos., nuevas rociadas...?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches, siii estuve de retiro espiritual (o sea, vacaciones) por la capital de la costa del sol
> 
> Terminaste ya la mundanza, los muebles nuevos., nuevas rociadas...?




Anda que no vives bien cabron  
Si, la mudanza fue llevada acabo, la supervivencia de mis plantas por las temperaturas está acaparando mi tiempo.


----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)

*¡HOLAAAAA!





*


----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)

*****Bienvenidos a la noche viejoven*****


----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)

Amo esta canción


----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

> RDMS dijo:
> Ok pero enseñame la foto esa que el sexo a 4 patas encajan todos los órganos y ese sirve más para la concepción



esta es una resonancia magnética de un coito humano frente a frente.
como ves son como piezas de un puzle mal colocadas.
Al estar frente a frente la salida de la uretra tropieza con la pared vaginal, cavidad llena de ácidos que matan al semen enseguida. Además el pene se ve torcido, forzado.

Ahora gíralos y pon al hombre detrás , verás que todo encaja en su sitio.
como un continuo la salida de la uretra se encaja con la entrada del útero , y esa es la finalidad del coito humano .

Es decir, el fin de fiesta después de hacer la limpieza del semen del anterior.


----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## escalador (25 Ago 2022)

Ah....


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> *¡HOLAAAAA!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grande la veneno, como ella ninguna....

Buenos dias gañanes


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Grande la veneno, como ella ninguna....
> 
> Buenos dias gañanes



cuenta la leyenda que un día madrugaste...


----------



## xilebo (25 Ago 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> cuenta la leyenda que un día madrugaste...



Ese dia me caí de la cama  odio madrugar la verdad....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> esta es una resonancia magnética de un coito humano frente a frente.
> como ves son como piezas de un puzle mal colocadas.
> Al estar frente a frente la salida de la uretra tropieza con la pared vaginal, cavidad llena de ácidos que matan al semen enseguida. Además el pene se ve torcido, forzado.
> 
> ...



Pero a cuatro patas es, por así decirlo, anónimo. Bombeas duro y ya.

Cara a cara se establecen vínculos, necesarios para sacar adelante una cría tan costosa como la humana. La monogamia es una estrategia ganadora si el coste del nuevo individuo es alto.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero a cuatro patas es, por así decirlo, anónimo. Bombeas duro y ya.
> 
> Cara a cara se establecen vínculos, necesarios para sacar adelante una cría tan costosa como la humana. la monogamia es una estrategia ganadora si el coste del nuevo individuo es alto.



¿ Cuantas veces has follado de frente y cuántos hijos tienes?


----------



## atasco (25 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Cuantas veces has follado de frente y cuántos hijos tienes?



es borbom


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ¿ Cuantas veces has follado de frente y cuántos hijos tienes?



No somos animales. O mejor, no somos simplemente animales. De frente se crea un vínculo, matrimonios de 50 años o más, la célula de sociedades avanzadas. A cuatro patas es en el parking de la discoteca, lumpen y moronegros.

Ya sé que me vas a decir que los morononegros nos van a pasar por encima como un tsunami, ya lo sé...


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No somos animales. O mejor, no somos simplemente animales. De frente se crea un vínculo, matrimonios de 50 años o más, la célula de sociedades avanzadas. A cuatro patas es en el parking de la discoteca, lumpen y moronegros.
> 
> Ya sé que me vas a decir que los morononegros nos van a pasar por encima como un tsunami, ya lo sé...



jajaja debes estar iniciando una relación. En ese corto período de vinculación que tradicionalmente se llamaba la luna de miel y en el cual tu mente te engaña haciéndote creer que esa persona es especial.
¿ cuántas parejas has tenido a lo largo de tu vida ? 

será que a pesar de tu teoría de hacerlo de frente no te ha funcionado con las anteriores !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> jajaja debes estar iniciando una relación. En ese corto período de vinculación que tradicionalmente se llamaba la luna de miel y en el cual tu mente te engaña haciéndote creer que esa persona es especial.
> ¿ cuántas parejas has tenido a lo largo de tu vida ?
> 
> será que a pesar de tu teoría de hacerlo de frente no te ha funcionado con las anteriores !



Que va, yo soy de la escuela de Roissy (in DC, era un blog americano.)

Pero son estrategias reproductivas, la r y la k, cantidad o calidad. Con lo que te gusta el tema, lo sabes seguro. La monogamia es la estrategia apropiada para sacar adelante crías tan dependientes como las humanas. Por eso se sacrifica la postura más funcional por otra que crea esos vínculos.

Que, por cierto, cuando te hacen una mamada...¿Cuál es el plus de las que dominan el asunto?

Te miran a los ojos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que va, yo soy de la escuela de Roissy (in DC, era un blog americano.)
> 
> Pero son estrategias reproductivas, la r y la k, cantidad o calidad. Con lo que te gusta el tema, lo sabes seguro. La monogamia es la estrategia apropiada para sacar adelante crías tan dependientes como las humanas. Por eso se sacrifica la postura más funcional por otra que crea esos vínculos.
> 
> ...



no somos monógamos. En ese asunto también hay mucha confusión :

Todas las hembras nacen para ser madres , pero los machos nacen para competir entre sí y que sólo los mejores sean los padres de numerosos hijos , es decir que fecunden a muchas hembras . 

Un macho alfa forma una unidad reproductiva con varias hembras y los demás miran o van a pelearse con otras tribus . 

La hembra humana evolucionó para simular estar en celo y engañar a un macho ( que no era el padre de la cría ) y de esa manera conseguir su ayuda . Esto sucede también en parejas de loros que permanecen juntos toda la vida. Ahora que se hacen análisis genéticos la sorpresa ha sido comprobar que las crías son de diferentes machos. 






Somos descendientes de polígamos. Los machos compiten entre sí y sólo se reproducen los mejores. sólo importa el sexo reproductivo versus parafilias


SOMOS UNA ESPECIE POLÍGAMA. Lo que pasa es que hay mucha confusión con estos términos. El dimorfismo sexual entre los machos y las hembras de nuestra especie, no deja lugar a dudas. Diferencia entre poligamia y polivicio SOLO IMPORTA EL COITO FECUNDADOR Y ESO ERA ALGO EXCEPCIONAL . Todo...




www.burbuja.info










POLIGAMIA SUCESIVA : es la forma de emparejarse de los españoles . Debería normalizarse convivir y tener hijos con varias hembras en la misma casa .


Los españoles se divorcian porque así se ha diseñado desde los órganos de poder . En la generación de nuestros padres y las anteriores no es que estuviese prohibido ... es que a nadie se le pasaba por la cabeza . De hecho que se muriese tu pareja ( que técnicamente es lo mismo que un divorcio )...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## xilebo (26 Ago 2022)

atasco dijo:


> es borbom



Atasco!! que tal llevas el verano ?


----------



## atasco (26 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco!! que tal llevas el verano ?



pues lo llevo menos mil euros y por suerte este verano no , nos vamos. asi que todo el dia en casa vagueando
una mierda de veranos aun que los pase peor lo peor de todo es lo de las chicas y la piscina muchas veces me han dicho ponte la cami seta estando por la calle, cvlaro
espero que pase rapido y hoy he ido a sellar el paro


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> no somos monógamos. En ese asunto también hay mucha confusión :
> 
> Todas las hembras nacen para ser madres , pero los machos nacen para competir entre sí y que sólo los mejores sean los padres de numerosos hijos , es decir que fecunden a muchas hembras .
> 
> ...



El hombre es libre, los animales no, siguen instintos. Nosotros también en cierta medida, pero podemos sobreponernos. Es decir, elegimos ser monógamos. Una infidelidad puntual no invalida la monogamia, ojo. Es un tema más social.

Sé que te gustan los pájaros, a mi también. ¿De verdad no son realmente monógamos?


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El hombre es libre, los animales no, siguen instintos. Nosotros también en cierta medida, pero podemos sobreponernos. Es decir, elegimos ser monógamos. Una infidelidad puntual no invalida la monogamia, ojo. Es un tema más social.
> 
> Sé que te gustan los pájaros, a mi también. ¿De verdad no son realmente monógamos?



Es que ya te digo que hay mucha confusión con los términos. 

Sólo importa el coito fecundador ( que realmente son 3 minutos en un intervalo de 3 años ) una vez fecundada la hembra humana todo lo que hiciese con su coño sería irrelevante . Una forma de divertirse o rebajar tensiones como rascarse la espalda unos a otros o buscarse piojos. Esos 3 minutos podían suceder una noche detrás de unos arbustos mientras la pareja duerme . Las chozas no tenían cerradura y la gente dormía en montones de hojas secas y paja. 

La vida de nuestras antepasadas era una sucesión de ciclos reproductivos como sucede con el resto de las primates. o cualquier otra hembra ( elefantas, rinocerontas , delfinas, ballenas , jirafas ...) 
Nuestras parientes chimpancés y gorilas tienen una media de 6 hijos a lo largo de su vida igual que las africanas de media. 

Es lógico que mientras se está amamantando un bebé, no llegue otro . la lactancia inhibe la ovulación. 

Lo que tú llamas monogamia es una vinculación que también sucede con las mascotas y los objetos sin necesidad de copular con ellos. A los perros y los gatos se les quiere mucho, pero la gente no les desea sexualmente ( la mayoría ) , aún así se considera un miembro de la familia y parte fundamental de la vida y a la gente le apena que se mueran.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El hombre es libre, los animales no, siguen instintos. Nosotros también en cierta medida, pero podemos sobreponernos. Es decir, elegimos ser monógamos. Una infidelidad puntual no invalida la monogamia, ojo. Es un tema más social.
> 
> Sé que te gustan los pájaros, a mi también. ¿De verdad no son realmente monógamos?



ni el hombre ni la mujer son libres !

ya te gustaría a tí . 

Eres como un animal de granja , como un animal de circo sometido a las órdenes sin tener libre albedrío ni capacidad de decidir a donde ir en cada momento. 

¿ cuánta gente te dice lo que tienes que hacer a lo largo del día ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> ni el hombre ni la mujer son libres !
> 
> ya te gustaría a tí .
> 
> ...



Porque vives en sociedad, pero aún así, hay gente por encima a la que nadie le dice lo que tiene que hacer. También por abajo, en el mundo criminal, se puede ser libre. No es algo que esté en nuestra naturaleza.

Los instintos se dominan. Nunca te libras de las pasiones, pero se pueden vencer. Quizás no todas y todo el tiempo, pero sí razonablemente.

Y sí que, desde luego, la vida moderna se parece mucho a una granja, una granja humana. Vemos pollos, cerdos...y nosotros llevamos vidas parecidas, la verdad. Pero si uno quiere, lleva otro tipo de vida. Y talmente parece que cada vez va a ser más difícil.

A modo de curiosidad, ¿has leído la Humana vitae?. Parece que va a ser fulminada en breve. 
En el Cristianismo, el matrimonio siempre existió para la procreación, es su finalidad, y sólo recientemente se consideró la dimensión unitiva, el amor, el enamorarse. No se prestaba atención a esto.
Al desarrollarse los anticonceptivos, pues...tengo curiosidad por tu opinión sobre el texto, que no es muy largo.

Espero que te animes, lo leas sobreponiéndote a los inevitables giros y estilo (es una encíclica, claro) y des una opinión.
¿Acertó Pablo VI?





__





Humanae Vitae (25 de julio de 1968) | Pablo VI


Encíclica Humanae Vitae del Papa Pablo VI sobre la regulación de la natalidad, 25 de julio de 1968




www.vatican.va


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Porque vives en sociedad, pero aún así, hay gente por encima a la que nadie le dice lo que tiene que hacer. También por abajo, en el mundo criminal, se puede ser libre. No es algo que esté en nuestra naturaleza.
> 
> Los instintos se dominan. Nunca te libras de las pasiones, pero se pueden vencer. Quizás no todas y todo el tiempo, pero sí razonablemente.
> 
> ...



soy un filósofo etólogo biologicista alertando que nos están montado una distopía criminal y genocida. 

“El pez nunca descubre que vive en el agua. De hecho, porque vive inmerso en ella, su vida transcurre sin advertir su existencia, de igual forma, cuando una conducta es normalizada por un ambiente cultural dominante, *se vuelve invisible.”*



Cualquier patraña relacionada con la sexualidad y las parafilias son constructos sociales para el exterminio de los occidentales . De ello estoy completamente seguro.
La enorme explosión demográfica del planeta en pocas décadas, corresponde a todos excepto a los blancos.
Es decir 7.000 millones de negros, marrones y chinos , contra 1.000 millones de blancos a punto de ser reemplazados. 
Todas las occidentales de esta generación están llegando a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. En pocos años el gran reemplazo habrá finalizado con éxito. 



La ideología de género es en realidad una secta satánica que tiene como base fundamental la lujuria y todo gira en torno a ello. 
No existe ni dios ni el demonio pero sí sus representantes , que es lo mismo . 
Hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse es follar , es imitar el comportamiento de los gays ( sexo promiscuo y estéril ) . 

Lo que ocultan es que el placer es lo contrario a la felicidad , puesto que para que el placer tuviese cierta relevancia en el bienestar, tendría que estar percibiéndose constantemente algo que es muy efímero. De la misma manera que un fumador se pasa el día respirando humo con droga. 
El intervalo de tiempo entre un cigarrillo y otro es el máximo de sufrimiento que ha soportado y que su ansiedad y síndrome de abstinencia le ha permitido descansar de tal atrocidad y esclavitud.

No encuentro ninguna razón objetiva para renunciar a la libertad y condicionar cada una de nuestras decisiones a las circunstancias de otra persona que ocupa nuestra mente todo el tiempo. 
Es completamente absurdo emparejarse con " la cajetilla de tabaco" en forma de mujer y ser un drogodependiente de su presencia. 

Si no hay hijos, no tiene ningún sentido asociarse con otra persona, que sin la menor duda será valioso tiempo de vida tirado a la basura y que traerá graves consecuencias emocionales y en muchos casos ruinas económicas incluso problemas legales por las denuncias viogen que ya son la normalidad y representan las terribles tensiones que se viven entre las parejas españolas. 









Casi dos millones de denuncias por violencia de género en quince años de ley


El Poder Judicial hace repaso de la aplicación de la Ley Integral contra la Violencia de Género.



www.rtve.es













El 77% de los denunciados por violencia de género acaban resultando inocentes


España ha registrado 1,7 millones denuncias con la Ley de Violencia de Género, pero sólo el 23% acaba en condena.




www.libertaddigital.com













Biologicismo y barbarie: hacia un feminismo no excluyente


La percepción de la feminidad como una parcela a la cual solo puede accederse con un determinado tipo de genitalia convierten un movimiento transversal de búsqueda radical de la igualdad en una actividad para privilegiadas que poseen un distintivo.




www.elsaltodiario.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ago 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> ¿tienes alguna explicacion para la mala hostia de las mujeres postmenopausicas? Porque hay mujeres siguen teniendo mala hostia hasta que se mueren de ancianas.



somos monos. Los monos están siempre rivalizando y gritándose . Montar trifulcas es su forma de comunicarse.

Las mujeres si no están sometidas se comportan como monos salvajes . la mente funciona como una balanza y las mujeres son muy calculadoras y egoístas . Se someten a cambio del refuerzo positivo . Las mujeres son sumisas esclavas de sus jefes a cambio de un sueldo . Por el contrario si no tienen jefe y no lo necesitan, se empoderan demasiado y sólo las consecuencias de sus actos ( los castigos o refuerzo negativo ) como con los niños pequeños, puede calmarlas .

Hasta este momento distópico no se las tenía mucho en cuenta en sus rabietas.

No es casualidad que la palabra histerismo , venga de útero.


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Ago 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



me ahorro los comentarios sobre mis compatriotas, especialmente de la que lleva un tufo a mugremita hempoderada que no puede con él, la de gafas del 1:15


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


>



Fue llegar a los usa y dejar la guitarrita y empezar a mover el culo, no tienen vision de negocio ni nada los americanos.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fue llegar a los usa y dejar la guitarrita y empezar a mover el culo, no tienen vision de negocio ni nada los americanos.



Siempre han sido unos adelantados a todos: vende mas un culo que una guitarra


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siempre han sido unos adelantados a todos: vende mas un culo que una guitarra



Yo me acuerdo que lanzó en España un disco de esos que iba de guitarrera y no la hizo caso no su puta madre.
Lo siguiente que vi fue un vídeo con ella rebozada en chocolate moviendole el culo a Alejandro Sanz, por supuesto fue una rociada de alto nivel.


----------



## xilebo (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que lanzó en España un disco de esos que iba de guitarrera y no la hizo caso no su puta madre.
> Lo siguiente que vi fue un vídeo con ella rebozada en chocolate moviendole el culo a Alejandro Sanz, por supuesto fue una rociada de alto nivel.



Ya te digo, que ese video era una tortura verlo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Ago 2022)

Ha sido sustituida por una tipa de nivel mucho más bajo, pero más joven. 

Habrá que ver como evoluciona musicalmente...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, que ese video era una tortura verlo



La virgen santa...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

Pronto comenzará la temporada rociadas 22/23.

Será una temporada de cambios, guerra, los esperados premios "Antonio risionestercera dosis", problemas internos en los reformistas, confabulaciones y rociadas por doquier.


----------



## atasco (27 Ago 2022)

que haceis por aqui yo sali el viernes y todavia no he dormido


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo me acuerdo que lanzó en España un disco de esos que iba de guitarrera y no la hizo caso no su puta madre.
> Lo siguiente que vi fue un vídeo con ella rebozada en chocolate moviendole el culo a Alejandro Sanz, por supuesto fue una rociada de alto nivel.



A algunos nos gusta más la Shaki de sus inicios. Lo que tú dices ya no es música, es otra cosa.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A algunos nos gusta más la Shaki de sus inicios. Lo que tú dices ya no es música, es otra cosa.



Ya, es que su música me viene sin cuidado


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ya te digo, que ese video era una tortura verlo



Cuando acaba el vídrio no sabes ni si había música. Pero incluso en esa época en sus discos había canciones decentes:


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Joder que asco


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Ya, es que su música me viene sin cuidado



Pues por eso te digo. Música es lo que hacía al principio. Desde los 2000 lo que hace es otra cosa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Cuando acaba el vídrio no sabes ni si había música. Pero incluso en esa época en sus discos había canciones decentes:



el segundo vídeo parece una porno

Rociadas por doquier


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (27 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> el segundo vídeo parece una porno
> 
> Rociadas por doquier



Todos sus vídeos usanos son iguales. En los 00 los usanos apretaron el acelerador y todos los vídeos de estas pedorras son del mismo estilo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Todos sus vídeos usanos son iguales. En los 00 los usanos apretaron el acelerador y todos los vídeos de estas pedorras son del mismo estilo.



Yo creo que está tenía un nivel mayor de erotismo encima que las yanquis como la Spears o Aguilera...


----------



## xilebo (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que está tenía un nivel mayor de erotismo encima que las yanquis como la Spears o Aguilera...



Yo tmb la verdad, y el latino que vende y seduce mas, que se lo diga a la hayek


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Yo tmb la verdad, y el latino que vende y seduce mas, que se lo diga a la hayek




El baile de la anaconda ocasionó rociadas en masa


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El baile de la anaconda ocasionó rociadas en masa



Ahaham

muy interesante.

Cuéntanos más de ti.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El baile de la anaconda ocasionó rociadas en masa



Imitado en todos los puticlubs del planeta. La verdad es que es un escenón...


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Ago 2022)

Cómo fué tu infancia @Obiwanchernobil ??

Cuentanos. Abrete a nos.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cómo fué tu infancia @Obiwanchernobil ??
> 
> Cuentanos. Abrete a nos.



Acaso no lo recuerdas?...
Que pronto olvidas lo que pasó.

Buenas noches gañanes, se acaba el verano.


----------



## filets (29 Ago 2022)

Tarantino prefirio lamerle los pieses a las tetas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Yo creo que está tenía un nivel mayor de erotismo encima que las yanquis como la Spears o Aguilera...



Los 00 ya son de las Rihana, a finales la Katy Perry y otraz zorras similares.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El baile de la anaconda ocasionó rociadas en masa



Las rociadas fueron más con esta:









Salma Hayek - Desperado


XVIDEOS Salma Hayek - Desperado free




www.xvideos.com


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Acaso no lo recuerdas?...
> Que pronto olvidas lo que pasó.
> 
> Buenas noches gañanes, se acaba el verano.



Buenos dias gañanes, todavia queda el veranillo de San Miguel en septiembre


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes, todavia queda el veranillo de San Miguel en septiembre



Que cabron te sabes todo el calendario de festividades


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que cabron te sabes todo el calendario de festividades



Es lo primero que hago cada año nuevo cuando regreso al trabajo de vacaciones, memorizar todos los festivos del año. Hay que empezar a trabajar por las cosas importantes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Es lo primero que hago cada año nuevo cuando regreso al trabajo de vacaciones, memorizar todos los festivos del año. Hay que empezar a trabajar por las cosas importantes




Veo que eres un hombre preparado, siempre atento de las cosas importantes, por algo eres una de las cabezas visibles del partido reformista.

Lo raro es que el enemigo @Pajarotto no te haya intentado captar aún, como hizo con @Epsilon69 en la ya famosa trama Tarradellas.


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que eres un hombre preparado, siempre atento de las cosas importantes, por algo eres una de las cabezas visibles del partido reformista.
> 
> Lo raro es que el enemigo @Pajarotto no te haya intentado captar aún, como hizo con @Epsilon69 en la ya famosa trama Tarradellas.



Olvídame plox.


----------



## xilebo (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que eres un hombre preparado, siempre atento de las cosas importantes, por algo eres una de las cabezas visibles del partido reformista.
> 
> Lo raro es que el enemigo @Pajarotto no te haya intentado captar aún, como hizo con @Epsilon69 en la ya famosa trama Tarradellas.



Gracias!

Y esa trama fue epica jajajajaja de momento me estoy defendiendo, espero no caer


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que eres un hombre preparado, siempre atento de las cosas importantes, por algo eres una de las cabezas visibles del partido reformista.
> 
> Lo raro es que el enemigo @Pajarotto no te haya intentado captar aún, como hizo con @Epsilon69 en la ya famosa trama Tarradellas.



Ahaham muy interesante todo ésto que nos cuentas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Ago 2022)

Siempre hay una primera vez...


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ahaham muy interesante todo ésto que nos cuentas.



El futuro es incierto para ti.

Acéptalo, ahora vivirás como un forero medio, sin privilegios ni hilos multipaginas.


----------



## escalador (30 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Fue llegar a los usa y dejar la guitarrita y empezar a mover el culo, no tienen vision de negocio ni nada los americanos.



A mi me gustan las que no le gustan a nadie:


----------



## escalador (30 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Obi, borra este hilo y abre otro nuevo, que ya huele a cadáveres en descomposición.



Pensé que le había asestado el último gran golpe derroitivo final con La noche viejuna... pero ni así. 

Larga agonía a este hilo.


----------



## escalador (30 Ago 2022)

Todo empezó con la inyección covidiana a @Obiwanchernobil. 

A partir de ahí un hilo pujante y creativo empezó a ir cuesta abajo y sin frenos: Adiós a las entradillas, a las temáticas, crisis institucional y cambio de gobierno, golpe de estado de Obi, caos, anarquía, liderazgo de Sick Sad World que no podía ejercer por una agenda ya demasiado apretada, más caos y anarquía...

Si te queda algo de honestidad responde con la perspectiva que te ha dado el tiempo: ¿Te arrepientes de haberte inyectado?


----------



## escalador (30 Ago 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Ahí lo tienes, todo el día rociando y totalmente derroído, enclaustrado en un cubículo de Saturno sin ventana y con la puerta cerrada, fumando todo el día porros (se le han muerto dos plantas).
> 
> Está muy enfermo y le queda muy poco de vida.



Qué miedo lo del cubículo de Saturno... vida de rata total.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A mi me gustan las que no le gustan a nadie:



Raraaa, raraaa de cojones la cancion


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Todo empezó con la inyección covidiana a @Obiwanchernobil.
> 
> A partir de ahí un hilo pujante y creativo empezó a ir cuesta abajo y sin frenos: Adiós a las entradillas, a las temáticas, crisis institucional y cambio de gobierno, golpe de estado de Obi, caos, anarquía, liderazgo de Sick Sad World que no podía ejercer por una agenda ya demasiado apretada, más caos y anarquía...
> 
> Si te queda algo de honestidad responde con la perspectiva que te ha dado el tiempo: ¿Te arrepientes de haberte inyectado?




Trama Tarradellas 2.0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A mi me gustan las que no le gustan a nadie:



Suele pasar. Al final los singles los eligen las discográficas y son los que ellos creen que pueden explotar más.
En el caso de Shakira yo creo que fuerza demasiado la voz. Me gustaba mucho más la Shakira inicial.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Todo empezó con la inyección covidiana a @Obiwanchernobil.
> 
> A partir de ahí un hilo pujante y creativo empezó a ir cuesta abajo y sin frenos: Adiós a las entradillas, a las temáticas, crisis institucional y cambio de gobierno, golpe de estado de Obi, caos, anarquía, liderazgo de Sick Sad World que no podía ejercer por una agenda ya demasiado apretada, más caos y anarquía...
> 
> Si te queda algo de honestidad responde con la perspectiva que te ha dado el tiempo: ¿Te arrepientes de haberte inyectado?



Si debe estar pidiendo cita para la quinta.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

Problemas internos de partido....

Ayer cuando nombre a mi archienemigo @Pajarotto como mano que mueve los hilos desde las sombras no estaba muy desencaminado....

La corrupción no es admisible en el seno del partido, en otras partes si, pero entre los ministros no.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Problemas internos de partido....
> 
> Ayer cuando nombre a mi archienemigo @Pajarotto como mano que mueve los hilos desde las sombras no estaba muy desencaminado....
> 
> La corrupción no es admisible en el seno del partido, en otras partes si, pero entre los mis otros no.



Ni caso a mi archienemigo letal @Obiwanchernobil es un lobo con piel de cordero.

Boycottead este hilo a tope. Necesitamos enviar un mensaje entre todos. El miedo va a cambiar de bando muy pronto...


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si debe estar pidiendo cita para la quinta.



Y la primera de la viruela del mono tmb, es un 2x1


----------



## escalador (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si debe estar pidiendo cita para la quinta.



Hasta que los coágulos conviertan sus arterias en inerte coral rojo no va a parar.

Lo suyo ya es la derroición por la derroición.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Ago 2022)

Pues con la tontería esto se acerca a las 1000 páginas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues con la tontería esto se acerca a las 1000 páginas.



Y eso que aún no se ha puesto en marcha el proyecto "rociada", que sin duda triplicará las visitas en el hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Ago 2022)

Este hilo no puede ser destruido...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues con la tontería esto se acerca a las 1000 páginas.



Las supero hace tiempo, no recuerdas el infame día ese que desaparecieron 200 páginas de golpe y no se podía escribir en el hilo.


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las supero hace tiempo, no recuerdas el infame día ese que desaparecieron 200 páginas de golpe y no se podía escribir en el hilo.



Sii se superaron las 1000 paginas, el problema fue ese. Sii recuerdo tener la coña con Alia creo, de la pagina 666 llegar hasta por dos veces


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Ago 2022)

Así rociabamos en los 90:


----------



## xilebo (30 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Así rociabamos en los 90:



Madre mia, eso si que era rociar y no lo de ahora


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Así rociabamos en los 90:



Goder, ya da para paja la miniatura del vídeo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Ago 2022)

Que hubiera pensado SickSadWorld de esto...



We're riding on the escalator of life 
We're shopping in the human mall 
We're dancing on the escalator of life 
Won't be happy 'til we have it all


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2022)

Que duro es madrugar para trabajar.
Buenos días galanes!


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que duro es madrugar para trabajar.
> Buenos días galanes!



Buenos dias !

Madre mia 6:18, duele solo de verlo


----------



## xilebo (31 Ago 2022)

Buenooooooo, hemos perdido tmb a la forera Sick sad world ? no somos nadie...... no encuentro mensajes ni nada por el foro


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Ago 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenooooooo, hemos perdido tmb a la forera Sick sad world ? no somos nadie...... no encuentro mensajes ni nada por el foro




La presión pudo con ella, ser vicepresidenta en el partido y a la vez ministra de desigualdad era demasiado


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La presión pudo con ella, ser vicepresidenta en el partido y a la vez ministra de desigualdad era demasiado



O sea, te la cargaste tu dandole tanto cargo, y encima ya era la reina del foro  

Siempre se van las mejores


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Sep 2022)

Lo peor es que no le hicimos el funeral de estado que se merecía. Tanto preparar el del jáster y se fue Sick primero...

Pero siempre podemos improvisar un pequeño homenaje, algo así con temática barroco-veneciana, que seguro que le hubiera gustado...


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Lo peor es que no le hicimos el funeral de estado que se merecía. Tanto preparar el del jáster y se fue Sick primero...
> 
> Pero siempre podemos improvisar un pequeño homenaje, algo así con temática barroco-veneciana, que seguro que le hubiera gustado...



La verdad que sii preparando la caja del jaster y el coro de chicas que el habia rociado para que le cantase y se nos va Sick, recuerdo que ya lo fue dejando caer, q se iba a conectar menos....

Bueno, era mas del estilo rococo  

Un poco de alegría, este donde este, siempre la recordaremos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenooooooo, hemos perdido tmb a la forera Sick sad world ? no somos nadie...... no encuentro mensajes ni nada por el foro



Creo que se lió en otro hilo con algunos que la llamaron de todo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Creo que se lió en otro hilo con algunos que la llamaron de todo.



Danos más datos.

Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Danos más datos.
> 
> Buenos días gañanes.



Hoy vas tarde, ayer 6:18 y hoy 7:09  

Buenos dias ! siiii que nos cuente mas podnike


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hoy vas tarde, ayer 6:18 y hoy 7:09
> 
> Buenos dias ! siiii que nos cuente mas podnike
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1175789



Tampoco es que yo sepa mucho. Recuerdo un hilo en el que se metían con ella. Entré para leer un par de posts y ese mismo día puso aquí que se iba.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Tampoco es que yo sepa mucho. Recuerdo un hilo en el que se metían con ella. Entré para leer un par de posts y ese mismo día puso aquí que se iba.



Cuál era la temática?


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuál era la temática?



Antes muerta, que sencilla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cuál era la temática?



Pues ya os imagináis en porqué se metían con ella.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues ya os imagináis en porqué se metían con ella.



No leo hilos más allá de aquellos en que mi presencia es estrictamente necesaria bien como protagonista o estrella invitada.

No, no tengo ni idea, sé que colgaba Charo audios pero nada más allá.


----------



## xilebo (1 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No leo hilos más allá de aquellos en que mi presencia es estrictamente necesaria bien como protagonista o estrella invitada.
> 
> No, no tengo ni idea, sé que colgaba Charo audios pero nada más allá.



Siii eso me acordaba, algun audio escuche yo en algun hilo. Imagino que la pondrían verde para ella ya explotar e irse


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Siii eso me acordaba, algun audio escuche yo en algun hilo. Imagino que la pondrían verde para ella ya explotar e irse



Tendría que habernos dicho lo que sucedía, un despliegue en pinza para atacar unidos al enemigo siempre es posible.


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tendría que habernos dicho lo que sucedía, un despliegue en pinza para atacar unidos al enemigo siempre es posible.



Pues la verdad que si, joe por 4 tarados que hay en el foro escondidos detrás de un ordenador y solo pensando con quien meterse y que insultar, no merece la pena ni hablarles (la ignorancia es lo que les mata) ni dedicarles tiempo y pasar de ellos. La hubieramos defendido a muerte todos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Sep 2022)

Buenos días, se acerca la reapertura del hilo.

La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## xilebo (2 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, se acerca la reapertura del hilo.
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## escalador (2 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, se acerca la reapertura del hilo.
> 
> La era del mamadou ha comenzado.


----------



## escalador (2 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, estoy viendo comando


----------



## xilebo (3 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, estoy viendo comando



Actualidad ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



@Billy Fockabocas 

¿Ese brazo es recuperable?. Debe ir muy puesto, ni siente ni padece.

La era del Mamadou sigue su curso...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (3 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> @Billy Fockabocas
> 
> ¿Ese brazo es recuperable?. Debe ir muy puesto, ni siente ni padece.
> 
> La era del Mamadou sigue su curso...



Y Obi saca algo seguro.-


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches mamadous....

Días turbios noches de rociadas y mañanas magicas


----------



## escalador (5 Sep 2022)

A ver, Sicky no se fue por esos hilos en concreto, se fue por cuestiones personales de fuera y porque se dio cuenta de que el foro no la estaba viniendo bien a ella, resumiendo mucho. Todos sabemos lo tóxico que puede resultar Burbuja, algo así como un arma de doble filo.


----------



## escalador (5 Sep 2022)

¿Y qué fue del forero @Epsilon69, aquél que protagonizó este hilo cuando se hallaba en su pináculo de polularidad?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> A ver, Sicky no se fue por esos hilos en concreto, se fue por cuestiones personales de fuera y porque se dio cuenta de que el foro no la estaba viniendo bien a ella, resumiendo mucho. Todos sabemos lo tóxico que puede resultar Burbuja, algo así como un arma de doble filo.



Larga vida a la vicepresidenta!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> ¿Y qué fue del forero @Epsilon69, aquél que protagonizó este hilo cuando se hallaba en su pináculo de polularidad?



La trama de corrupción Tarradellas fue lo que pasó.


----------



## escalador (5 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La trama de corrupción Tarradellas fue lo que pasó.



En el fondo de esa gruesa capa de hielo se refugia un alma que antaño fue sensible.


----------



## escalador (5 Sep 2022)

Mañana a primerita hora voy a la fisioterapeuta a que me haga un completo.

Espero que no se me ponga tiesa mientras me masajea boca abajo, qué corte... que a mi se me empalma por cualquier cosa.

Pensaré en desgracias, en el charismo, en este foro, en @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2022)

Buenos días gañanes...


----------



## escalador (5 Sep 2022)

Buenos y lluviosos días...


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Mañana a primerita hora voy a la fisioterapeuta a que me haga un completo.
> 
> Espero que no se me ponga tiesa mientras me masajea boca abajo, qué corte... que a mi se me empalma por cualquier cosa.
> 
> Pensaré en desgracias, en el charismo, en este foro, en @Obiwanchernobil



Hubo final feliz ?  

Buenos dias, que malos son los lunes....


----------



## Tubiegah (5 Sep 2022)

Buenas tardes, gañanes


----------



## escalador (5 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hubo final feliz ?
> 
> Buenos dias, que malos son los lunes....



Realicé una fría rociada Obi style preventiva antes de ir. Aún así hubo un momento boca abajo en que lo pasé mal, me la tuve que “recolocar” varias veces. Salí muy relajadito.


----------



## xilebo (5 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Realicé una fría rociada Obi style preventiva antes de ir. Aún así hubo un momento boca abajo en que lo pasé mal, me la tuve que “recolocar” varias veces. Salí muy relajadito.



Buena tecnica esa antes de ir, siempre el resultado final es lo mejor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches....

Sin duda se acerca un cambio de ciclo...el enemigo @Pajarotto ha depuesto las armas..
Los reformistas hemos vencido.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Sep 2022)

Tú fíate...


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches....
> 
> Sin duda se acerca un cambio de ciclo...el enemigo @Pajarotto ha depuesto las armas..
> Los reformistas hemos vencido.



Preparate. ha llegado tu momento...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Sep 2022)

Buenos días....


----------



## xilebo (6 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días....



Buenos dias gañanes !

Hoy vas tarde o yo muy temprano


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (8 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Hoy vas tarde o yo muy temprano




Son días extraños estos ministro, la vida sigue adelante, rociadas por doquier y subidas de luz.


----------



## xilebo (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Son días extraños estos ministro, la vida sigue adelante, rociadas por doquier y subidas de luz.



La reina madre de Inglaterra palma, siii son dias raros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (9 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> La reina madre de Inglaterra palma, siii son dias raros




El impacto solo es comparable a cuando nos dejó la leyenda Freddy Rincón.


----------



## xilebo (9 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El impacto solo es comparable a cuando nos dejó la leyenda Freddy Rincón.



Totalmente jejejejej

Buenos dias gañanes ! el finde ya llego


----------



## Tubiegah (10 Sep 2022)

feliz fracasábado, mangurrianes
por fin va acabando el reinado del terror de la puta bola naranja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Buenos días de sábado gañanes.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Anoche estuve en el recién inaugurado *La rociada dorada* esperando a encontrarme allí a Obi pero estaba vacío.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185775
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1185776



Buenas ministro, cuánto tiempo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estoy muy desconectado del hilo.
> 
> ¿Estáis todos bien?




Te han investigado por la trama de corrupción Tarradellas otra vez?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No, me han investigado por supuestamente descuartizar cientos de roedores en el pub de ayer.





Estás siendo víctima de un complot mamadou.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Aún no lo sabes, ni tú ni nadie, pero la auténtica identidad del enemigo @Pajarotto es Mamadou!!!!

Es un mamadou.


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aún no lo sabes, ni tú ni nadie, pero la auténtica identidad del enemigo @Pajarotto es Mamadou!!!!
> 
> Es un mamadou.



A mi mientras no me llaméis catalán me da iwal.


@Actor Secundario Bob


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A mi mientras no me llaméis catalán me da iwal.
> 
> 
> @Actor Secundario Bob



Escóndete, esconde al foro tu auténtica identidad!!!!

Cuando hace 10 años te conocí te hacías llamar de otra manera, ¿No lo recuerdas?, Que pronto olvidas las cosas.....


----------



## Pajarotto (10 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Escóndete, esconde al foro tu auténtica identidad!!!!
> 
> Cuando hace 10 años te conocí te hacías llamar de otra manera, ¿No lo recuerdas?, Que pronto olvidas las cosas.....



Yo a usted no le conozco de nada.

Como siempre el forero del PSOE intentando malmeter y diseminar falsa info.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo a usted no le conozco de nada.
> 
> Como siempre el forero del PSOE intentando malmeter y diseminar falsa info.




Te he os descubierto, al servicio de inteligencia del partido reformista no se la puedes jugar!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (10 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> feliz fracasábado, mangurrianes
> por fin va acabando el reinado del terror de la puta bola naranja



Y volvemos al trabajo y la puta rutina. No me jodas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y volvemos al trabajo y la puta rutina. No me jodas.



En Catalunya tenemos vacaciones 15 días mas


----------



## xilebo (10 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Estoy muy desconectado del hilo.
> 
> ¿Estáis todos bien?



Todo bien epsilon! se te echaba de menos en el hilo estos ultimos dias, espero que todo bien


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes, días turbios estos....

Cestas de la compra a 30 euros...
Descubrimos que @Pajarotto es un mamadou,
Sick sack nos dejó,
Y la factura de la luz subió.


----------



## xilebo (11 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes, días turbios estos....
> 
> Cestas de la compra a 30 euros...
> Descubrimos que @Pajarotto es un mamadou,
> ...



Asi me gusta, todo buenas noticias, da gusto empezar la semana mañana asi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (11 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



La britney hace tiempo q perdio la cabeza


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Sep 2022)

Rociadores nocturnos estamos en el tenis


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Rociadores nocturnos estamos en el tenis



Al final pocos rociardores se apuntaron, solo tu y yo, los demas estarian rociando


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Al final pocos rociardores se apuntaron, solo tu y yo, los demas estarian rociando




Joder si llega a durar un minuto más me duermo macho.


----------



## xilebo (12 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Joder si llega a durar un minuto más me duermo macho.



Jajajaja pues fue la noche que mas pronto termino Alcaraz cuando le ha tocado turno nocturno. El día más tarde fue el de cuartos de final que terminó en new york sobre las 2:30 y en España sobre las 8:30 de la mañana, me acoste viendolo y me levanté y seguia ahí jugando


----------



## escalador (15 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Este hilo no lo resucita ni una boda de una hija de Pablo Escobar.
> 
> Creo que ya va siendo hora de pedir a @escalador que cuelgue por aquí unas fotos suyas saliendo de la ducha.



No me lo digas dos veces, querido.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Sep 2022)

"la mejor rociada es aquella recordada" 

obiwanchernobil.


----------



## xilebo (15 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> No me lo digas dos veces, querido.



Foto o reporte


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Mi cita de hoy:

"Rocía o no rocía, pero no me jodas el día"


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mi cita de hoy:
> 
> "Rocía o no rocía, pero no me jodas el día"



Este siempre ha sido el hogar de los poetas en Burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Este siempre ha sido el hogar de los poetas en Burbuja.




Buenos días, sin duda, nuestra comunidad está confirmada por lo mejor de lo mejor.

Cita de la mañana:

"Realizo la extracción en el baño mientras me huelo la mano".


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, sin duda, nuestra comunidad está confirmada por lo mejor de lo mejor.
> 
> Cita de la mañana:
> 
> "Realizo la extracción en el baño mientras me huelo la mano".


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (17 Sep 2022)

Vamos que nos vamos, sabado, sabadete, camisa nueva y rociate


----------



## atasco (17 Sep 2022)

hola a todos


----------



## xilebo (17 Sep 2022)

atasco dijo:


> hola a todos



Buenas noches Atasco! que tal el dia? mañana empieza un nuevo, ten animo, no decaigas


----------



## atasco (17 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenas noches Atasco! que tal el dia? mañana empieza un nuevo, ten animo, no decaigas



el dia una mierda tendria que haber salido ayer a incharme a spiz y pasttillas pero no lo hice por que ya seria la tercera semana, y gracias por los animos
me encontre a tro¡-¡ y paso algo que no tenia que pasar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Cita de la noche:

"Rocía pero no te dejes rociar"


----------



## xilebo (18 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Cita de la noche:
> 
> "Rocía pero no te dejes rociar"



Eres todo un poeta Obiwan 

Al mediodiaaa, intenta rociaaaa....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Es que no veas, la María era super agradecida, menudas mamadas me hacía en el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa, te miraba fijamente, te hacías el tonto claro, pero si sonreía sabías que había mamada antes de que se marchara, y así era, me decía "¿Nos metemos un ratito donde los contadores?".

Cualquiera decía que no, mientras te hacía la mamada te miraba fijamente y sonreía, ella misma se levantaba la camiseta. 

Luego subía a casa y me ponía a jugar al FIFA 98 que salía Raúl en la portada con la camiseta de España.

Eran tiempos de gloria, mediados de los 90, luego ya vino la entrada en el euro, la entrada de los mamadous, la crisis, las feminazis, el COVID y las facturas de la luz a 5000 euros...


Nunca fuimos conscientes de lo que tuvimos en aquellos últimos años de lo noventa.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Sep 2022)

Están ahora mismo todas las mujeras de España viendo Infiel, ya debe estar acabando. Más grande que Pasión de Gavilanes.
Sería brutal que acabase con un trío brutal de Volkan con Asya y Derin, rociadas por todo el Bósforo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Están ahora mismo todas las mujeras de España viendo Infiel, ya debe estar acabando. Más grande que Pasión de Gavilanes.
> Sería brutal que acabase con un trío brutal de Volkan con Asya y Derin, rociadas por todo el Bósforo...




No esperaba este mensaje de ti, debo decir que me siento soprendido.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> No esperaba este mensaje de ti, debo decir que me siento soprendido.



Estoy dispuesto a cualquier cosa por llegar a las 1.000 páginas.

Por Sick.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

Cita de la noche:

"La rociada por la mañana, mejor que sea una mamada"


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Veo que as disfrutado con la victoria en baloncesto frente a usa


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que as disfrutado con la victoria en baloncesto frente a usa



Por supuesto. Y sé que os gustan los superheroes.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Por supuesto. Y sé que os gustan los superheroes.




En estas noches tan largas, solo nos quedan las pajas.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (19 Sep 2022)

Que nostalgia de tiempos mejores me trae este hilo


----------



## escalador (19 Sep 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Que nostalgia de tiempos mejores me trae este hilo



Cuando Obi aún no estaba vacunado y conservaba su alma intacta. @Libertyforall posteaba cosas de toros y boxeo, @Sick Sad World nos contaba zorrianécdotas, @Epsilon69 nos culturizaba con sesiones de electónica... Antes todo esto era canpo...


----------



## escalador (19 Sep 2022)

Amigos, estoy muy preocupado por el estado de salud mental de Madonna. Lo de Amaya Montero no es nada comparado con esto...


----------



## escalador (19 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es que no veas, la María era super agradecida, menudas mamadas me hacía en el cuarto de contadores del portal de mi casa, te miraba fijamente, te hacías el tonto claro, pero si sonreía sabías que había mamada antes de que se marchara, y así era, me decía "¿Nos metemos un ratito donde los contadores?".
> 
> Cualquiera decía que no, mientras te hacía la mamada te miraba fijamente y sonreía, ella misma se levantaba la camiseta.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja que bueno y muy buenos tiempos eran!

Yo creo que la muchacha te decía esto:

"Señor Obiwan, no sé si me va a caber todo eso dentro!


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Estoy dispuesto a cualquier cosa por llegar a las 1.000 páginas.
> 
> Por Sick.



Facundo la mocion, hay que llegar a las 1000! por ella, matamos!!! 

Buenos dias gañanes ! no me gustan los lunes


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Facundo la mocion, hay que llegar a las 1000! por ella, matamos!!!
> 
> Buenos dias gañanes ! no me gustan los lunes



Buenos días gañanes.

Anoche tuve una pesadilla...

El enemigo @Pajarotto se hacía con la presidencia de los reformistas....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Amigos, estoy muy preocupado por el estado de salud mental de Madonna. Lo de Amaya Montero no es nada comparado con esto...



Eso que sale en el vídeo es Madonna?


----------



## xilebo (19 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes.
> 
> Anoche tuve una pesadilla...
> 
> El enemigo @Pajarotto se hacía con la presidencia de los reformistas....



Buenooo, pues habra que estar preparados, muchas veces las pesadillas se convierten en realidad


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Amigos, estoy muy preocupado por el estado de salud mental de Madonna. Lo de Amaya Montero no es nada comparado con esto...



Cualquier día alguien da la campanada en una de esas necro-porras con Madonna...mientras Keith Richards ha hecho palmar pasta a un montón de gente.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches, tal vez sean noches alegres, o puede que tristes...pero desde luego podemos rociar ante las adversidades...porque podrán quitarnos la libertad!!!! Pero jamás dejaremos de rociar!!!!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (20 Sep 2022)

escalador dijo:


> Amigos, estoy muy preocupado por el estado de salud mental de Madonna. Lo de Amaya Montero no es nada comparado con esto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

"Los edificios arden, las personas mueren, pero las rociadas son para siempre"

Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## xilebo (21 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> "Los edificios arden, las personas mueres, pero las rociadas son para siempre"
> 
> Obiwanchernobil.




Jajajaja la cita del dia  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## Tubiegah (21 Sep 2022)

ta hecho un poetiso, nuestro roedor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

Próxima novela:

"¿Son seres de luz los mamadou?" 

Próximamente disponible en exclusiva en burbuja.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Sep 2022)

Tampoco os perdáis el relato corto:

"Los mamadous al sol" 

También en exclusiva próximamente para burbujas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

Tiempos oscuros estos que nos afligen... 

Buenas noches, estos últimos meses han sido muy movidos, incluso el enemigo @Pajarotto ha tenido ocasión de reinar a sus anchas durante mis ausencias, pero eso solo ha sido el principio de la refundación del partido reformista.


----------



## xilebo (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tampoco os perdáis el relato corto:
> 
> "Los mamadous al sol"
> 
> También en exclusiva próximamente para burbujas.



Te falta el relato corto:

"Los mamadous rociando"


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

Buenas noches, esto sigue en reformas de momento, pero mientras os invito a disfrutar de la vida. 

Recordad, los reformistas somos una raza superior que traerá el equilibro al foro.

!larga vida a los reformistas!!!


----------



## xilebo (22 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches, esto sigue en reformas de momento, pero mientras os invito a disfrutar de la vida.
> 
> Recordad, los reformistas somos una raza superior que traerá el equilibro al foro.
> 
> !larga vida a los reformistas!!!



Parece que la reforma de la obra la estan haciendo estos dos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece que la reforma de la obra la estan haciendo estos dos



Lo bueno se hace esperar, lo interesante del asunto es que el enemigo @Pajarotto no da señales de vida tampoco, en realidad es una guerra Fria donde cada paso debe ser estudiado estratégicamente.
El enemigo se está guardando sus mejores hilos para los Antonio misiones tercera dosis, lo que el no sabe es que días antes de la gala yo también sacaré mi mejor material.


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Lo bueno se hace esperar, lo interesante del asunto es que el enemigo @Pajarotto no da señales de vida tampoco, en realidad es una guerra Fria donde cada paso debe ser estudiado estratégicamente.
> El enemigo se está guardando sus mejores hilos para los Antonio misiones tercera dosis, lo que el no sabe es que días antes de la gala yo también sacaré mi mejor material.



Pues a ver como sacas el material


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, seguimos hacia adelante.


----------



## xilebo (23 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, seguimos hacia adelante.



El traja de colegiala siempre queda muy bien en las mujeres


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (23 Sep 2022)

16 para las 1000.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Sep 2022)

El afortunado de los 1000 será el presidente en funciones de los reformistas.


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El afortunado de los 1000 será el presidente en funciones de los reformistas.



Pues menudo marrón le va a caer encima


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El traja de colegiala siempre queda muy bien en las mujeres



bufff la britni me ha puesto siempre el rabo pa cascar nueces en lo alto un flan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> bufff la britni me ha puesto siempre el rabo pa cascar nueces en lo alto un flan



Bueno, siempre...siempre...básicamente el año de su boom.


----------



## Tubiegah (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, siempre...siempre...básicamente el año de su boom.



2008, con el alma ya cagada a pelito 







fotos actuales


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Bueno, siempre...siempre...básicamente el año de su boom.



Hasta el 2010 fue premiun


----------



## xilebo (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hasta el 2010 fue premiun



Y luego del montón


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hasta el 2010 fue premiun



Ni de coña.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Ni de coña.



Si hombre si, vamos si la memoria no me falla


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (25 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2022)

Buena noches, seguimos de reformas en el hilo.


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buena noches, seguimos de reformas en el hilo.



Para variar  

Buenos dias gañanes !


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días, xilebo.
> 
> Tengo la ligera sensación de que aún no te has acostado.



Buenas tardes Epsilon

Totalmente cierto, me acabo de despertar


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Buenos días, xilebo.
> 
> Tengo la ligera sensación de que aún no te has acostado.




Seguramente no nos hayamos acostado ni tú ni yo ni @xilebo


----------



## xilebo (25 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Seguramente no nos hayamos acostado ni tú ni yo ni @xilebo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Sep 2022)

Una noche más gañanes, la luna de cierne sobre la ciudad más por eso las rociadas caerán.


----------



## xilebo (26 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Una noche más gañanes, la luna de cierne sobre la ciudad más por eso las rociadas caerán.



Que poeta del amol estas hecho 

Buenos dias gañanes ! no me gustan los lunes


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Sep 2022)

Buenas noche...
Noches de bohemia y de ilusion....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Sep 2022)

Vamos recorriendo nuestro largo camino hacia las 1000 páginas llenas de sabiduría y rociadas...ha sido un largo camino, camaradas reformistas, siempre con nuestros caídos en el recuerdo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

Buenos días, trabajar es malo


----------



## Tubiegah (27 Sep 2022)

Propicios días, algún quebranto?


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noche...
> Noches de bohemia y de ilusion....



Ohh que bonitooooo.....


----------



## xilebo (27 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días, trabajar es malo



Y madrugar tmb


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (27 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ohh que bonitooooo.....



Con este tema recuerdo que bailaba siempre la última en las discotecas, me gustaba más la del guardaespaldas claro, pero está servía.
Era el momento de realizar un acercamiento por el perímetro de la hembra fértil.

Me ponía serio, y las decía:

"Este momento será el último que pasemos hoy juntos si no lo remedias" 

Entonces es cuando sabías si rociabas o no esa noche.


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Buenas noches ministro.
Ahora sin el calor, la rociadas caen por doquier.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Sep 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Canción tontorrona donde las haya pero que me gustó un huevo cuando la escuché hace dos años.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Sep 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Canción tontorrona donde las haya pero que me gustó un huevo cuando la escuché hace dos años.



A mi lo que me gusta es la naturaleza, salir a la ventana y oler las rosas, los geranios y las amapolas...


----------



## xilebo (28 Sep 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches ministro.
> Ahora sin el calor, la rociadas caen por doquier.



Buenas noches presidente, parece q ya se fue el calor y entro el frio de golpe, las rociadas en invierno, son más tierno


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## xilebo (30 Sep 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Menudo show se montan


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

V


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

A


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

M


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

O


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

S


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

A


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

P


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

O


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

R


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

L


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

A


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

1


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

0


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (2 Oct 2022)

0


----------



## xilebo (2 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> V





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> M





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> S





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> P





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> O





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> R





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 1





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 0





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 0





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 0



Jajajaja anoche hubo fiesta


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Oct 2022)

Octubre ya...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Oct 2022)

Estoy esperando remixes de esto, pero ná...doy por hecho que Obiwan está bien. Visca la Ciencia.


----------



## xilebo (3 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Estoy esperando remixes de esto, pero ná...doy por hecho que Obiwan está bien. Visca la Ciencia.



Siii Obiwan esta bien, le pillo ayer por Canaletas, celebrando q el barcelona se ha puesto de nuevo lider en la liga española


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Oct 2022)

Este va a ser el año de las tecno-rociadas...Visca la Ciencia.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2022)

Buenas noches gañanes....

Comienzan las reformas profundas en el hilo, organizar los premios Antonio risiones y la cercanía de la segunda gala navideña hace necesaria....algo no se lo que es pero hace necesaria algo, al menos el enemigo también parece estar algo ausente.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Oct 2022)

Bring in the Fembots...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Bring in the Fembots...



   

En el fondo todos Noe echamos de menos, se trata de la sensación de pertenencia del ser humano, visitar el hilo por la noche se había convertido en algo casi obligatorio, como aquel que sin darse cuenta visita su periódico de noticias o deportivo ya en la cama metido.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenas noches gañanes....
> 
> Comienzan las reformas profundas en el hilo, organizar los premios Antonio risiones y la cercanía de la segunda gala navideña hace necesaria....algo no se lo que es pero hace necesaria algo, al menos el enemigo también parece estar algo ausente.



Buenos dias gañanes !

Por fin van a empezar las reformas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Por fin van a empezar las reformas



Estresantes días estos, sin embargo acabo de rociar.


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estresantes días estos, sin embargo acabo de rociar.



Enhorabuena, con la vecinita sexy del movistar ? como se nota q empezo la champions


----------



## xilebo (4 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Se nota un poco enfadada a la cantante


----------



## Charole (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se nota un poco enfadada a la cantante



me has bajado todo el feeling, y eso que la noche es mi día


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes !

Me he caido de la cama


----------



## Charole (5 Oct 2022)

si fué por el lado izquierdo no salga de casa


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> Me he caido de la cama




Buenos días, hoy es un buen día para rociar.


----------



## barullo (5 Oct 2022)

Vaya pomperitas que se os acoplan caratruchas, a ver si me la presentáis


----------



## xilebo (5 Oct 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Vaya pomperitas que se os acoplan caratruchas, a ver si me la presentáis



Pues a ver si te pasas mas por las noches por el hilo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (5 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (6 Oct 2022)

la ardilla se droga y ve otros mundos, nose vicien no se drogen que es mas complicado la vida


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2022)

Buenos días y rociables dias


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Oct 2022)

Arriba, excursionistas!¡Hoy es el día de la marmota! ¡Preparaos, porque hace frío! ¡Mucho frío!¿Dónde creíais que estábais, ¿en Florida?...


----------



## xilebo (6 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Arriba, excursionistas!¡Hoy es el día de la marmota! ¡Preparaos, porque hace frío! ¡Mucho frío!¿Dónde creíais que estábais, ¿en Florida?...



Si  pero el dia de la marmota no es el 2 de febrero? o estoy yo confundido....cada vez se celebran las cosas antes


----------



## Charole (6 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si  pero el dia de la marmota no es el 2 de febrero? o estoy yo confundido....cada vez se celebran las cosas antes



buena pelicula, ya pasó mucho de que la vi y ya era vieja, en la peli sale el dìa que es y como se escapa el prota, un poco repetitiva pero buena jajaja


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (6 Oct 2022)

Lo importante será cuando celebremos la victoria sobre el enemigo!!!
No os confiéis con @Pajarotto !!!


----------



## Tubiegah (6 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Si  pero el dia de la marmota no es el 2 de febrero? o estoy yo confundido....cada vez se celebran las cosas antes



en el Corte Inglés ya tienen ropa de primavera

otia, has madrugao hoy no? 
o es que aún no te has acostado?


----------



## xilebo (6 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en el Corte Inglés ya tienen ropa de primavera
> 
> otia, has madrugao hoy no?
> o es que aún no te has acostado?



Sii he madrugao hoy, me toco venir a la oficina a trabajar, que dolor


----------



## xilebo (6 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> buena pelicula, ya pasó mucho de que la vi y ya era vieja, en la peli sale el dìa que es y como se escapa el prota, un poco repetitiva pero buena jajaja



Tal cual jajajaaja de ahi lo el dia de la marmota


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (7 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Extraños ojos los que te ven por aquí.
Los mamadous comenzaban a impacientarse.


----------



## xilebo (9 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Extraños ojos los que te ven por aquí.
> Los mamadous comenzaban a impacientarse.



Pues que esperen sentados los mamadous


----------



## xilebo (9 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Oct 2022)

Igual soy yo, pero percibo la presencia de Sick entre nosotros, ahora que sólo quedan 10 páginas...


----------



## Charole (10 Oct 2022)

vivas el vicio


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Igual soy yo, pero percibo la presencia de Sick entre nosotros, ahora que sólo quedan 10 páginas...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, un día mas.


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, un día mas.



Y un día menos para el siguiente finde  

Buenos dias !


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Igual soy yo, pero percibo la presencia de Sick entre nosotros, ahora que sólo quedan 10 páginas...



Se nota, se siente, siiiii.....va a aparecer justo en la pagina 1000


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (10 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se nota, se siente, siiiii.....va a aparecer justo en la pagina 1000



Hay más posibilidades de que aparezca el enmigo.


----------



## xilebo (10 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hay más posibilidades de que aparezca el enmigo.



Pues la verdad que si, vamos a morir todos joven


----------



## xilebo (11 Oct 2022)

Pues mañana fiesta nacional, lo mejor no ir al trabajo y salir esta noche


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

El artista anteriormente conocido como @Obiwanchernobil ahora se llamará bob_el_esponjas.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El artista anteriormente conocido como @Obiwanchernobil ahora se llamará bob_el_esponjas.



Y eso a que se debe ? de hamster a esponja


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ****ESPECIAL 12 DE OCTUBRE PARA LLEGAR A LAS 1.000 PÁGINAS***
> 
> *



Empezamos fuerte el himno de Franco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Y eso a que se debe ? de hamster a esponja




Debemos mimetizar os con el ambiente para que el enemigo @Pajarotto no descubra las identidades del partido reformista, a partir de hoy tu seras patricio


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Debemos mimetizar os con el ambiente para que el enemigo @Pajarotto no descubra las identidades del partido reformista, a partir de hoy tu seras patricio



Y @Epsilon69 Calamardo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> No, amigo xilebo. Aunque eso figure en el vídeo del tubo, este himno es el de una España grande y gloriosa de la que todos estábamos orgullosos, no esta cloaca actual infecta llena de masones apestosos que la están destruyendo.
> 
> Y como considero tu tierra, Andalucía, unos de los más importantes pu(n)tales de la Hispanidad, te cedo con honor que nos deleites con el siguiente vídeo de tu cosecha.



Mi video es este


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (12 Oct 2022)

Bob_el_sponja estuvo aquí.


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Debemos mimetizar os con el ambiente para que el enemigo @Pajarotto no descubra las identidades del partido reformista, a partir de hoy tu seras patricio



Me gusta


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Mi video es este



Esto sí que es un himno...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Oct 2022)

"Cuando estemos en Moscú, tomaremos un vermú".


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Esto sí que es un himno...



Lo aceptamos como pulpo  

Por cierto, cual personaje quieres de bob esponja, quedan pocos para elegir


----------



## xilebo (12 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y @Epsilon69 Calamardo.



Le pega totalmente


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Lo aceptamos como pulpo
> 
> Por cierto, cual personaje quieres de bob esponja, quedan pocos para elegir



Creo que me inclino por Plankton...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (16 Oct 2022)

"Pues estupendo..."


----------



## Charole (17 Oct 2022)

¿tienen personas con discapacidades mentales en este foro? recien he visto de alguien que lo ingresaban en un psiquiatrico


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> ¿tienen personas con discapacidades mentales en este foro? recien he visto de alguien que lo ingresaban en un psiquiatrico



En general tenemos ánimo y no decaemos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (17 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> En general tenemos ánimo y no decaemos.



da lastima pobre muchacho


----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (17 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> ¿tienen personas con discapacidades mentales en este foro? recien he visto de alguien que lo ingresaban en un psiquiatrico



Ese era el forero atasco, es especial pero buen muchacho, doy fe


----------



## Pajarotto (17 Oct 2022)

A ver si es verdad que cierras este hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (18 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver si es verdad que cierras este hilo.



y que propone, esto es uno de los pocos hilo que no te amargan que parece k va a esplotar el mundo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver si es verdad que cierras este hilo.



Nunca dejaremos que cojas a Obiwan...


----------



## Charole (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (18 Oct 2022)

cuales son los mejores hilos de guarderia


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (18 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



gastan mas en trajes que muchas modelos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> gastan mas en trajes que muchas modelos



Se lo merecen. Se lo merecen todo.

Son los Reyes de la Creación.


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Oct 2022)

No ibas a cerrar???????????


----------



## Charole (18 Oct 2022)

cerrar ustedes campeones, yo no se mañana busco otro hilo, que descansen


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver si es verdad que cierras este hilo.



No tiene huevos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> y que propone, esto es uno de los pocos hilo que no te amargan que parece k va a esplotar el mundo



Pajarotto es el alter-ego de Obi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Oct 2022)

A 6.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, todo va avanzando según lo previsto, el enemigo está cayendo en la trampa reformista.


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Oct 2022)

Propicios días, contribuyentes.
Recuerden que tienen hasta el jueves para presentar sus declaraciones trimestrales.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> cerrar ustedes campeones, yo no se mañana busco otro hilo, que descansen



Tranquila que no se va a cerrar el hilo, puedes seguir viniendo aqui. Si se quiere llegar a la pagina 1000, por una forera que ya se fue.....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tranquila que no se va a cerrar el hilo, puedes seguir viniendo aqui. Si se quiere llegar a la pagina 1000, por una forera que ya se fue.....



Mantened un perfil bajo compañeros!!! Sólo de esa forma pasaremos inadvertidos para el enemigo @Pajarotto


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mantened un perfil bajo compañeros!!! Sólo de esa forma pasaremos inadvertidos para el enemigo @Pajarotto



Entendido


----------



## Charole (18 Oct 2022)

¿y se regresa si se llega a la página 1000? no entiendo mucho esto, que es un reto ,no


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> ¿y se regresa si se llega a la página 1000? no entiendo mucho esto, que es un reto ,no



Si, es un reto llega a la pagina 1000 y ella no creo que ya regrese mas. Era muy querida en este hilo y se fue por culpa del foro que habia gente insultandola y metiendose con ella, y eso quema mucho al final


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> ¿y se regresa si se llega a la página 1000? no entiendo mucho esto, que es un reto ,no



El objetivo es NO llegar a la página 1000


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

Las leyendas hablarán de nosotros, los juglares cantarán sobre nosotros, los grandes foreros que transformaron burbuja, los grandes del partido reformista, aquellos que lucharon contra el orden establecido de burbuja , derrotaron a sus líderes y vencieron al enemigo @Pajarotto.

Hemos ganado compañeros.


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El objetivo es NO llegar a la página 1000



Mejor a la 10 000  

Obi disfrazado para pasar inadvertido...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Las leyendas hablarán de nosotros, los juglares cantarán sobre nosotros, los grandes foreros que transformaron burbuja, los grandes del partido reformista, aquellos que lucharon contra el orden establecido de burbuja , derrotaron a sus líderes y vencieron al enemigo @Pajarotto.
> 
> Hemos ganado compañeros.



Hemos ganado, bien!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Hemos ganado, bien!!!!



Exacto comandante Patricio!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (18 Oct 2022)

en mi usuario llevamos 498 páginas, así qeu no se qué mierdas decís de página 1000


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en mi usuario llevamos 498 páginas, así qeu no se qué mierdas decís de página 1000



995 llevamos...


----------



## xilebo (18 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> en mi usuario llevamos 498 páginas, así qeu no se qué mierdas decís de página 1000



Pero siii hemos llegado mas de una vez a la pagina 1000, pero con tanto ataque al hilo, hemos perdido gente y paginas


----------



## Pajarotto (18 Oct 2022)

Acabad con @Obiwanchernobil !

Es una orden!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (18 Oct 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil ha arruinado el gayming.

Acabemos con él. Insisto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Oct 2022)

La verdad es que sólo le interesa el fútbol. Antes nos daba los buenos días cada mañana, ahora nos tiene abandonados...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Pero siii hemos llegado mas de una vez a la pagina 1000, pero con tanto ataque al hilo, hemos perdido gente y paginas



Aún recuerdo esos dolorosos ataques, en el primero perdimos 300 páginas, en el segundo solo 60....en aquellos días los reformistas vivíamos en la clandestinidad, éramos cazados por el enemigo, pero ahora es distinto, gobernamos el foro a nuestro antojo y somos respetados. 

Los días del enemigo se terminaron.


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Aún recuerdo esos dolorosos ataques, en el primero perdimos 300 páginas, en el segundo solo 60....en aquellos días los reformistas vivíamos en la clandestinidad, éramos cazados por el enemigo, pero ahora es distinto, gobernamos el foro a nuestro antojo y somos respetados.
> 
> Los días del enemigo se terminaron.



¿de que va este hilo?


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Acabad con @Obiwanchernobil !
> 
> Es una orden!



¿cuantos multis tienes en este hilo?


----------



## JamaicanoConHemorroides (19 Oct 2022)

tengo sueño pero cosas que hacer


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Oct 2022)

Buenos días gañanes...


----------



## xilebo (19 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes...



Ha quedao buena mañana  

Solo A4


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (19 Oct 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Acabad con @Obiwanchernobil !
> 
> Es una orden!



oniwanche está acabado


----------



## Charole (19 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿de que va este hilo?



creo que nadie lo sabe, pero puede k no debamos llegar a la pagina 1000 , o si hay k llegar, mas si se llega no se puede venir atras ,hay ke acabar con alguien así no se llega


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> creo que nadie lo sabe, pero puede k no debamos llegar a la pagina 1000 , o si hay k llegar, mas si se llega no se puede venir atras ,hay ke acabar con alguien así no se llega



¿usted sabe que en la parapsicobiofisica hay que ir dando, no pidiendo?


----------



## Charole (19 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Tranquila que no se va a cerrar el hilo, puedes seguir viniendo aqui. Si se quiere llegar a la pagina 1000, por una forera que ya se fue.....



gracias ke forera es, pk se fué


----------



## Charole (19 Oct 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿usted sabe que en la parapsicobiofisica hay que ir dando, no pidiendo?



no se, no estoy en la ciencia, pero se k si no se sabe algo esi es positivo o negativo, es mejor no llegar ahi, ya no mensajro mas sorry


----------



## Edge2 (19 Oct 2022)

VAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## xilebo (19 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> gracias ke forera es, pk se fué



Tenia de nick Sick sack world y se fue porque en otros hilos empezaron a meterse con ella, insultos y se lió parda....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Que bueno...yo los VHS soy incapaz de deshacerme de ellos. Las casettes nunca me dieron más. Los vinilos también los guardo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


>



Debe ser una de las canciones que más odio. Esta (más) y la de Princesas de Pereza.

Quiero aclarar que odiar, lo que se dice odiar, sólo odio canciones en español.

La única que me gusta de HdS. Bueno, Mar adentro está muy bien, no nos engañemos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> ya pero a mí me relaja bastante, y ya se van acabando las páginas, pero la música nacional tiene algo



Sea.

A la página 1000 con música nacional...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (20 Oct 2022)

estos si me gustan y están padrote


----------



## Charole (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Oct 2022)

Rollo Teddy Bear Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Rollo Teddy Bear Jennifer Love Hewitt



Que tiempos, cuando hacíamos encuestas...


----------



## Charole (20 Oct 2022)

¿sorryyy? buenas noches a todos dejo el hilo, no me importam las paginas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (20 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> ¿sorryyy? buenas noches a todos dejo el hilo, no me importam las paginas



metete a monja o monaguillo si te dejan ignorante


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Techno paco...


----------



## Guaguei (20 Oct 2022)

tecno paca, que marcha teneis aqui. cual es ese rollo de las paginas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (20 Oct 2022)

Guaguei dijo:


> tecno paca, que marcha teneis aqui. cual es ese rollo de las paginas



997, a 3 de 1.000 páginas.

Pajarotto nos invita a chupitos...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Charole (20 Oct 2022)

dejen ya de escrinir mensajes


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Oct 2022)

Charole dijo:


> dejen ya de escrinir mensajes



Por qué?


----------



## Guaguei (20 Oct 2022)

Religión: - Santo Evangelio de hoy y lecturas. Miércoles, 19 de octubre, "Sacaréis aguas con gozo de las fuentes del Salvador" ******** Sto.ROSARIO A LAS 22.00 h.


ACTUALIZACIÓN: Santo Rosario. 22:00 horas, horario en España peninsular. EMPEZAMOS A REZAR A LAS 22:00 HORAS. Desde Lourdes (en castellano y en vivo): + Letanías (no son obligatorias, pero agradan a nuestra Madre del Cielo): + Salve --- ¿Cómo se reza el Rosario? Con viñetas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes, veo que anoche hubo movimiento y se han llegado a las 1000 páginas.... 

Sin duda eso nos hace ganadores de un galardón en las galas Antonio risiones tercera dosis y de navidad


----------



## xilebo (20 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes, veo que anoche hubo movimiento y se han llegado a las 1000 páginas....
> 
> Sin duda eso nos hace ganadores de un galardón en las galas Antonio risiones tercera dosis y de navidad



Buenos dias !

yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  

A2


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Un nuevo mal emerge de entre las sombras en el foro..... 

Un mal que no solo perjudica a los reformistas...también perjudica al grupo @Pajarotto ....tal vez allá llegado el momento de una alianza de civilizaciones para plantar cara a este nuevo mal.....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Rollo Teddy Bear Jennifer Love Hewitt


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sargento Kowalski (20 Oct 2022)

Muy bien, preparando el territorio para ser el que empiece la página 1000.

Y el que no lo logre solo tiene que borrar uno de sus mensajes-basura para que quede el suyo como GANADOR.

Listillos... sabéis más que el Tonto Ingenuo, que va a haber que pegarle un garrotazo para espabilarlo. PERO PARA ESPABILARLO UN POCO MENOS.



*SALUDOS A TODOS Y A TODAS ESCRIBIRME EN MAYUS ESTOY CIEGO*​


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>




Estas bien compañero?? Te veo muy proactivo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

@Pajarotto preséntate ante mi, debemos estudiar el caso que nos concierne a ambos grupos.
Una negociación unilateral debería ser lo aceptado.

Por mi parte presentó como negociadores a @xilebo y @Alia del Cuchillo, por tu parte aceptamos que @Tails negocie por ti este pacto.

Es posible que si no conseguimos consenso ambos grupos desaparezcamos ante este nuevo tipo de amenaza mayor.

Sólo habia que ver el otro día la primera página del subforo para darse cuenta que estábamos en peligro....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Estas bien compañero?? Te veo muy proactivo



Pues hoy me han tocado mucho los huevos. Pero bueno, está bien poner un poco de música actual.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues hoy me han tocado mucho los huevos. Pero bueno, está bien poner un poco de música actual.



Está siendo un día muy caluroso, en Catalunya hace mucho calor la verdad.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (20 Oct 2022)

Pillo sitio en página 1000


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Tal vez más tiempo del que deseábamos...tal vez han sido muchas rociadas, hemos sido atacados, incluso repudiados, pero un año después de su creación alcanzamos las mil páginas en el hilo!!!!! 

No sólo eso, si no que armamos nuestro propio partido político y vencimos al enemigo!!!!!! 

Larga vida al partido reformista!!!!! 


Ahora a rociar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (20 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Estrenaste la pagina 1000 !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (20 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Estrenaste la pagina 1000 !!!!!!!!!!



En realidad no, ha sido el pesao de la página anterior, que me ha dado la idea de borrar un post.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (20 Oct 2022)

Mgsolid dijo:


> solo dí si quieres cerrar el hilo, abre otro de nocturnos sin encuestas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Buenos días gañanes    

Joder con el gato, y dice que no hace nada que solo se cubre


----------



## Edge2 (21 Oct 2022)

1000


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> 1000




1001  

Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 1001
> 
> Buenos dias !




1002 mamadou


----------



## Edge2 (21 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> 1001
> 
> Buenos dias !


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


>



Buenos dies! Chiques!!!


----------



## xilebo (21 Oct 2022)

Ha quedaooo buena mañana


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedaooo buena mañana



1007 mamadou


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Oct 2022)

Este hito histórico en Burbuja debe quedar subrayado por la paz entre los seguidores de Pajarotto y el Partido Reformista de Obiwan...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Este hito histórico en Burbuja debe quedar subrayado por la paz entre los seguidores de Pajarotto y el Partido Reformista de Obiwan...



Al final todo dependerá de la habilidad de los negociadores elegidos en cada bando, por eso no era el momento de @Epsilon69


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

Buenos días....décimo tercer día de la era del mamadou.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Coño, ¿quien se ha cargado 12 páginas?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Yo.



¿Por?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, ¿quien se ha cargado 12 páginas?



El enemigo....


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El enemigo....



Pues eso parece. No me esperaba esto de @Epsilon69


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, ¿quien se ha cargado 12 páginas?



Parece esto el dia de la marmota  otra vez a 12 paginas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pues eso parece. No me esperaba esto de @Epsilon69



Recuerda que estuvo involucrado en la "trama Tarradellas" hace tan solo unos meses.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El enemigo....



Mande ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 Oct 2022)

Coño, @escalador hace 1 mes que no entra.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Parece esto el dia de la marmota  otra vez a 12 paginas





̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Coño, @escalador hace 1 mes que no entra.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Los muertos no pueden postear.



Pues no digo na, se acerca ya halloween


----------



## Pajarotto (22 Oct 2022)

Hagamos boycott a este hilo plox.

El miedo tiene que cambiar de bando de una vez.

Está claro que @Obiwanchernobil es el enemigo a abatir. Si no estáis conmi, estáis contramigo.


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

A 11


----------



## xilebo (22 Oct 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Xilebo, huye ahora que estás a tiempo. Solo quedas tú. Hará contigo como hizo con Sick y escalador.
> 
> Contigo acabará también.
> 
> ...



Como yo me inmole, el hilo vuelve a la pagina 900


----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (23 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 11



Coño q ahora estamos A 14, que ha pasao ?  vamos como los cangrejos, pa atras


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Oct 2022)

Una batalla perdida...la guerra continúa...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Oct 2022)

...debemos entrenar, camaradas reformistas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Oct 2022)

...y triunfaremos.


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...y triunfaremos.



Como los chichos  



Coñooo, que estamos A 28, quien ha caido ahora ?  vamos a llegar a este ritmo a la pagina 1


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Como los chichos
> 
> 
> 
> Coñooo, que estamos A 28, quien ha caido ahora ?  vamos a llegar a este ritmo a la pagina 1



Es un ataque coordinado sin duda, es demasiado avanzado para que sea el grupo @Pajarotto


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Es un ataque coordinado sin duda, es demasiado avanzado para que sea el grupo @Pajarotto



A 30  nos estan atacando desde todos los lados, necesitamos refuerzos....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 30  nos estan atacando desde todos los lados, necesitamos refuerzos....



Llegarán, llegarán...


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Oct 2022)

algunos seguimos yendo por la página 485, dejad la ayahuasca que os trajo el jáxter de su viaje al Perú


----------



## xilebo (25 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> algunos seguimos yendo por la página 485, dejad la ayahuasca que os trajo el jáxter de su viaje al Perú



Pero eso por que era? no estoy fumao, de verdad


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> algunos seguimos yendo por la página 485, dejad la ayahuasca que os trajo el jáxter de su viaje al Perú


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Oct 2022)




----------



## Mgsolid (26 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> algunos seguimos yendo por la página 485, dejad la ayahuasca que os trajo el jáxter de su viaje al Perú



solo le encuentro una explicación a eso, y es lo que se merecen los malhechores con mala sangre, te creaste tu propia realidad y estas a salvo


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (26 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> algunos seguimos yendo por la página 485, dejad la ayahuasca que os trajo el jáxter de su viaje al Perú



Otro degenerado como yo, que personalizó para ver 30 mensajes por página.

¡Y pocos me parece!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

Veo que seguimos siendo atacados...


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Veo que seguimos siendo atacados...



A 35  nos estan atacando desde todos los lados, vamos a morir joven......


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 35  nos estan atacando desde todos los lados, vamos a morir joven......



Sin duda nos castigan por el ascenso al poder del partido reformista...


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Pero no pasamos de la pagina 1000 hace una semana?


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda nos castigan por el ascenso al poder del partido reformista...



Que mala es la envidia  



Edge2 dijo:


> Pero no pasamos de la pagina 1000 hace una semana?



Siiii pasamos de la 1000, pero el forero escalador se ha inmolado, hemos sufrido otros ataques, y cada dia que pasa se va retrocediendo el numero de paginas


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero no pasamos de la pagina 1000 hace una semana?



Nos están atacando!!!!!! 
Cuando nos acercamos se borran páginas!!!

Resistiremos!!!


----------



## Edge2 (26 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Nos están atacando!!!!!!
> Cuando nos acercamos se borran páginas!!!
> 
> Resistiremos!!!


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Oct 2022)

483 me salen ahora


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 483 me salen ahora



14.479 mensajes en el hilo....es un ataque a escala global!!!!!


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (26 Oct 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Pero no pasamos de la pagina 1000 hace una semana?



Algunos están borrando mensajes.


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> 483 me salen ahora



Vas a llegar tu antes a la pagina 1 que nosotros que vamos por la 966


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Vas a llegar tu antes a la pagina 1 que nosotros que vamos por la 966


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

En vista del ataque que estamos sufriendo, tal vez deba realizar un contraataque...tenemos l enemigo en casa


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> En vista del ataque que estamos sufriendo, tal vez deba realizar un contraataque...tenemos l enemigo en casa


----------



## Tubiegah (26 Oct 2022)

Sargento Kowalski dijo:


> Otro degenerado como yo, que personalizó para ver 30 mensajes por página.
> 
> ¡Y pocos me parece!



exactamente, y porque no deja más...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



O puede que varios....


----------



## xilebo (26 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O puede que varios....



Vaya, pues tenemos que contratar a un detective privado


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

Sin duda es algo a gran escala...es demasiado elaborado para @Pajarotto ... Ni con la ayuda de aquel que denigramos a mascota (no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba) ni de @Epsilon69 podría tejer algo de esta magnitud....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Sin duda podría ser....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda podría ser....



Hay que escalar con dureza en este enfrentamiento. No estaría mal una encuesta...mujeras, los 80...


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Sin duda es algo a gran escala...es demasiado elaborado para @Pajarotto ... Ni con la ayuda de aquel que denigramos a mascota (no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba) ni de @Epsilon69 podría tejer algo de esta magnitud....



Vamos a peor por horas, nos estan atacando hasta en el DNI  A 47, nos salimos de la autopista


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (27 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Vamos a acabar todos asi


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Oct 2022)

Derrotaremos a La Bestia...


----------



## xilebo (27 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Derrotaremos a La Bestia...



Hay q ver en 40 años lo q han cambiado los dragones


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Oct 2022)

¿Y qué es un dragón comparado con un hámster furioso?


----------



## xilebo (28 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Y qué es un dragón comparado con un hámster furioso?



Ya sabes como se comporta Obi cuando se enfada


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (28 Oct 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (29 Oct 2022)

Pero entonces hemos llegado ya a la página 200 o no?


----------



## xilebo (29 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero entonces hemos llegado ya a la página 200 o no?



A este ritmo de bajada de paginas, calculo q para la semana q viene llegamos


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Pero entonces hemos llegado ya a la página 200 o no?



Vamos por la 357.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (29 Oct 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A este ritmo de bajada de paginas, calculo q para la semana q viene llegamos



A poco que se inmole alguno de los que más escribe, seguro.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2022)

Aquí un forero nocturno cualquiera...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

ponemos gifs porno ? 
@Obiwanchernobil 

pero porno guay no hardcore.
porno artistico
gifs sexys tambien

de los que le gustan a mi novia del foro @GonX


----------



## GonX (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> ponemos gifs porno ?
> @Obiwanchernobil
> 
> pero porno guay no hardcore.
> ...



*OK! *Genial*, *empiezas a leerme bien lo pensamientos.. Lo que pasa que no se como se hacen los Gifs. Es una materia que tengo pendiente


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> *OK! *Genial*, *empiezas a leerme bien lo pensamientos.. Lo que pasa que no se como se hacen los Gifs. Es una materia que tengo pendiente



primero necesitamos permiso de @Obiwanchernobil


----------



## GonX (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> primero necesitamos permiso de @Obiwanchernobil



Vale pero hay que ponere las pilas hace dias que pregunto como se hacen.. no consigo entenderlo..


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Vale pero hay que ponere las pilas hace dias que pregunto como se hacen.. no consigo entenderlo..



pero necesitas hacer gifs ? 
si estan en interne solo tienes que buscarlos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2022)

Yo sólo pondría gifs de ranas comiéndose cosas...


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo sólo pondría gifs de ranas comiéndose cosas...



estoy viendo varios de ese canal.  
como odio los bichos.....


----------



## GonX (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> pero necesitas hacer gifs ?
> si estan en interne solo tienes que buscarlos.



No los he buscado nunca todavia, pero en realiad seria muy divertido hacerlos, hay programas pero me lio con las instrucciones, necesito halluda


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2022)

Esto era la leche, casi tan grande como Forjado a fuego...


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> No los he buscado nunca todavia, pero en realiad seria muy divertido hacerlos, hay programas pero me lio con las instrucciones, necesito halluda



necesitas un video
y un programa

GIF Maker - Imgflip

no se si te dejara hacerlos


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> necesitas un video
> y un programa
> 
> GIF Maker - Imgflip
> ...



Si no quiere complicarse hay páginas de gifs de todo tema y por supuesto sexual para hartarse


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Si no quiere complicarse hay páginas de gifs de todo tema y por supuesto sexual para hartarse



le gusta complicarse  
aun no ha jugado al juego que le dije
estoy seguro 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONXXXXXXXX!!!!! @GonX


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> le gusta complicarse
> aun no ha jugado al juego que le dije
> estoy seguro
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONXXXXXXXX!!!!! @GonX



Pues yo intento no complicarme la vida, tiro por el camino fácil en las elecciones 
¿qué juego es ese Fury?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Pues yo intento no complicarme la vida, tiro por el camino fácil en las elecciones
> ¿qué juego es ese Fury?




este
te lo recomiendo encarecidamente.


----------



## GonX (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> le gusta complicarse
> aun no ha jugado al juego que le dije
> estoy seguro
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONXXXXXXXX!!!!! @GonX



Provando:






__





Cargando…






gif-porno.com





@Furymundo no se me pega el gif solo el link a secas!!


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> este
> te lo recomiendo encarecidamente.



Le echaré un vistazo en algún video a ver que tal me parece Fury


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

Hielo/Fuego dijo:


> Le echaré un vistazo en algún video a ver que tal me parece Fury



no te hagas muchos spoilers.  
es como planescape torment pero mas "realista"


----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> no te hagas muchos spoilers.
> es como planescape torment pero mas "realista"



Tampoco conozco ese, tendré que mirarlo igual. De los juegos hoy en día excepto alguna excepción poco conozco


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> Provando:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo has buscado ? o lo has hecho tu ?


----------



## GonX (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> lo has buscado ? o lo has hecho tu ?



De momento este lo he buscado, poco a poco vale?


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)




----------



## Hielo/Fuego (29 Oct 2022)

@GonX tu gif


----------



## Furymundo (29 Oct 2022)

me voy a hacer maquinorro ahora


----------



## GonX (29 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> me voy a hacer maquinorro ahora



yo no fui makinera, he ido a poquisimas raves, pero he descubierto el techno online, me gusta mas el de los 90 que el de los 2000, quizas el de 2010 tambien es interesante..


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

GonX dijo:


> yo no fui makinera, he ido a poquisimas raves, pero he descubierto el techno online, me gusta mas el de los 90 que el de los 2000, quizas el de 2010 tambien es interesante..


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo sólo pondría gifs de ranas comiéndose cosas...



Qué asco me da la puta rana.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Oct 2022)

Enfermera guarrilla?




O enfermera instaRamera?


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Enfermera guarrilla?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




venga va la segunda
estoy demasiado sobresaturado de tias en bolas.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2022)

Se nos va de las manos...


----------



## Tubiegah (30 Oct 2022)

Biba el cambio horario, ya tengo a los herederos dando por saco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Oct 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Biba el cambio horario, ya tengo a los herederos dando por saco



Buenos días gañanes.


----------



## Furymundo (30 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se nos va de las manos...



 era para animar hombre....


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Oct 2022)

```
https://i.imgur.com/yRlznnp.mp4
```


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Euron G. (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (30 Oct 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se nos va de las manos...



Estuvo la noche pasada calentita en el hilo


----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (30 Oct 2022)

La cena


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La cena



Que estaba cocinando que no he enterado


----------



## xilebo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2022)

Comienza Halloween mamadous, estoy viendo un pelicula que se llama 13 fantasmas....


----------



## barullo (31 Oct 2022)

Feliz jawelin caratruchas


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2022)

Dejo aquí este (ya) clásico contemporáneo...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2022)

Estoy con el remake de Evil dead, muy divertido por cierto.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Oct 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2022)

La bolsa escrotal está en su temperatura exacta


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Oct 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Te.prometo que el remake les quedó bien, peses a que mucha gente no lo trague


----------



## Fornicious Jr (31 Oct 2022)

Dónde anda sick sad world?


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1247009
> 
> 
> Dónde anda sick sad world?



Se inmolo, se fue del foro


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Se inmolo, se fue del foro



Este era travelo ¿no?


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Este era travelo ¿no?



Sii, y por eso encima se fue, empezaron a atacarla en algunos hilos y exploto....


----------



## barullo (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii, y por eso encima se fue, empezaron a atacarla en algunos hilos y exploto....



Tú no lo viste porque regresaste hace un año, pero en 2017 aterrizó uno que cobró fama enseguida.

Es ese por el que pregunta el jachondo de fernandoesteso.

También le dieron cera pero yo creo que a ese le iba la breva


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

¿Volviste hace 1 año @xilebo? ¿Por qué te fuiste?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Volviste hace 1 año @xilebo? ¿Por qué te fuiste?




Para que no le involucraran el la trama de corrupción tarradellas


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Para que no le involucraran el la trama de corrupción tarradellas



Jajajajaja sii, pa no pasarme de pizzas 



̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Volviste hace 1 año @xilebo? ¿Por qué te fuiste?



Me pillo una epoca liada en el trabajo, estres,....no tenia tiempo para nada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Jajajajaja sii, pa no pasarme de pizzas
> 
> 
> 
> Me pillo una epoca liada en el trabajo, estres,....no tenia tiempo para nada



Volvistes justo para verme emerger y formar parte de la creación del partido reformista...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Si queréis una peli nostálgica y casi vomitiva: Voy a pasármelo bien.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si queréis una peli nostálgica y casi vomitiva: Voy a pasármelo bien.



Menudo bombo le diero este verano, hasta en la sopa la veia


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Menudo bombo le diero este verano, hasta en la sopa la veia



Está en Prime y me la he puesto. Para un chaval de 14 años vale, pero para un adulto como que no.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Si queréis una peli nostálgica y casi vomitiva: Voy a pasármelo bien.




Que es eso?, Española?, Yo estoy jugando al code veronica


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que es eso?, Española?, Yo estoy jugando al code veronica



Sip. Pintaba bien por la nostalgia ochentera y los hombres g, pero es demasiado infantil y encima con un mensaje final engañaniños.


----------



## BogadeAriete (1 Nov 2022)

Triptolemo dijo:


> Obi tengo un hamijo que le han pillado varias veces tocandose la pirindola en publico...
> ¿Este tipo de personas estan condenadas al ostracismo y o a acciones legales punitivas?
> 
> Es curioso en una sociedad donde se hace bombo y platillo del sexo, sea aspiradoras, dildos, pepinos o autoaxfisia a lo carradine vean con malos ojos un tipo que se la casca en la via publica...



Depende el contexto, todo es el contexto.

1º Cascartela como un macaco en un bus en el desfile del orgullo LGTBIXYZ, es libertad de expresion y activismo
2º hacerlo a la salida de un colegio de Ursulinas, es ban judicial.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



@Salsa_rosa 

Hace poco pusieron un vídeo de un mamadou en el metro en bolas, y lo que parecía el miembro era una mano.

Esto bien podría ser un dedo pulgar...aún así, buen disfraz.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (1 Nov 2022)

Joder qué buena p0lla.


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Joder qué buena p0lla.



Come mucha cebolla


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Nov 2022)

Parece que a sido un año flojo para @Pajarotto y también para @Obiwanchernobil (aunque en mucho menor medida), a quien cojones premiarán en la gala navideña de este año??? 

Un misterio


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que a sido un año flojo para @Pajarotto y también para @Obiwanchernobil (aunque en mucho menor medida), a quien cojones premiarán en la gala navideña de este año???
> 
> Un misterio



Pues sii, toda una incógnita


----------



## Pajarotto (1 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Parece que a sido un año flojo para @Pajarotto y también para @Obiwanchernobil (aunque en mucho menor medida), a quien cojones premiarán en la gala navideña de este año???
> 
> Un misterio



Habla por ti, ha sido uno de mis mejores años y es seguro que voy a ser el forero revelacion de este año.

Eliminadle!


----------



## xilebo (1 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Habla por ti, ha sido uno de mis mejores años y es seguro que voy a ser el forero revelacion de este año.
> 
> Eliminadle!



Nos ataca Pajarotto, a la guerraa !!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Nov 2022)

El premio ha quedado decidido por la American Wolf of Illinois....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> El premio ha quedado decidido por la American Wolf of Illinois....



La famosa AWOI 
Una vida dedicada a la protección del lobo ibérico y de nebraska
Que me puso en el ignore y todo


----------



## Tubiegah (2 Nov 2022)

Propicios días, contribuyentes


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Propicios días, contribuyentes



Buenos dias gañanes ! 

En que trabajas para madrugar tanto ? hoy me toca teletrabajar, se nota la hora jejejeje


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La famosa AWOI
> Una vida dedicada a la protección del lobo ibérico y de nebraska
> Que me puso en el ignore y todo



Como tú mismo dijiste, un trabajo fino, fino....


----------



## xilebo (2 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> A 41.



Nos vamos a salir de la autopista


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Nov 2022)

Buenos días desde nebraska...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Nov 2022)

Esta noche subo vídeo de mi última adquisición

Una Barbie que hace el saludo militar y también el saludo nazi


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días desde nebraska...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (3 Nov 2022)

La Barbie que tan pronto te hace el saludo militar



Como le entra la vena facha y se pone a hacer el saludo nazi


----------



## xilebo (4 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes ! finde ya !


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Nov 2022)

La temperatura de la bolsa escrotal de Obi habrá bajado algo, pero seguro que se mantiene dentro de márgenes de plena funcionalidad...


----------



## xilebo (4 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La temperatura de la bolsa escrotal de Obi habrá bajado algo, pero seguro que se mantiene dentro de márgenes de plena funcionalidad...



Eso es cuando Obi va a pedirle la pasword de movistar a su vecinita sexy


----------



## Tubiegah (4 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Buenos dias gañanes !
> 
> En que trabajas para madrugar tanto ? hoy me toca teletrabajar, se nota la hora jejejeje



Por las mañanas me toca pringar con mis larvillas. 
Luego soy un gris oficinista más...


----------



## Edge2 (4 Nov 2022)

Dirijamonos hacia la pagina 1000 con precaucion, seguro que @Pajarotto asoma el pico en cualquier momento...


----------



## Pajarotto (4 Nov 2022)

Edge2 dijo:


> Dirijamonos hacia la pagina 1000 con precaucion, seguro que @Pajarotto asoma el pico en cualquier momento...



No conseguiréis llegar a las 1000 páginas, ya me encargaré yo!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (4 Nov 2022)

@Pajarotto este vídeo va dedicado a ti







Así limpiaba, así, así
Así limpiaba, así, así
Así limpiaba que yo la vi


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2022)

La mesa camilla jijeando 



Luego la puta y la fiestera es la de Finlandia


----------



## mirym94 (5 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> @Pajarotto este vídeo va dedicado a ti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Barbie masturbadora lol


Fornicious Jr dijo:


> La mesa camilla jijeando
> 
> 
> 
> Luego la puta y la fiestera es la de Finlandia



lo politis actuales no tienen ni vergüenza puff


----------



## xilebo (5 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Media España se levanta antes de la 7 @xilebo.



Ya, hay q poner en marcha el pais para que cuando nos leventemos los demas este todo funcionando


----------



## xilebo (5 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No conseguiréis llegar a las 1000 páginas, ya me encargaré yo!!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2022)

Estoy en los encantes 

Foto de mi última adquisición


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2022)

Tener un muñeco de alguien muerto es seguro 

O vendrá su espíritu a visitarme por las noches?


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No conseguiréis llegar a las 1000 páginas, ya me encargaré yo!!



Por la memoria de Dylan McKay que vamos a llegar a las 1000 páginas 

Como si lo tengo que vestir de legionario o lagarterana para llenar el hilo de fotos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Nov 2022)

Dylan McKay ya con ropa Beverly Hills style


----------



## Edge2 (5 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No conseguiréis llegar a las 1000 páginas, ya me encargaré yo!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Por fin te ciñes al hilo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Por fin te ciñes al hilo.



¿Eres tú, Obi?

Una nueva maniobra Loco Iván de nuestra pizpi enfermera favorita...


----------



## Ramius (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Eres tú, Obi?
> 
> Una nueva maniobra Loco Iván de nuestra pizpi enfermera favorita...



Te dejaré que pienses nena...
Se te da muy bien.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)

Que cabrón, no tiene bastante con el hito de la AWOI que intenta trolearme a mi...

@Pajarotto ¿estás viendo esto?


----------



## Ramius (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que cabrón, no tiene bastante con el hito de la AWOI que intenta trolearme a mi...
> 
> @Pajarotto ¿estás viendo esto?



Hice tick! Y saliste! 
Soy un crack!


----------



## Pajarotto (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Que cabrón, no tiene bastante con el hito de la AWOI que intenta trolearme a mi...
> 
> @Pajarotto ¿estás viendo esto?



Olvídame plox.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)

Acabaré por creer que la AWOI no existe...


----------



## Ramius (6 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.




Coitus interruptus.


----------



## Ramius (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Acabaré por creer que la AWOI no existe...



Te animas?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (6 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (6 Nov 2022)

A 38


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (6 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 38



Por ahora...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Te gustan mucho los osos no ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Te gustan mucho los osos no ?



Un vídeo lleva a otro, y acabas pasando el rato...


----------



## Tubiegah (7 Nov 2022)

Buenos días, gañanes


----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (7 Nov 2022)

Obi es el payaso.

Ha terminado asesinando todas nuestras ilusiones.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## DonJorge (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2022)

Joder, han hecho privados todos los vídeos del pato...


----------



## Tubiegah (8 Nov 2022)

Capasao en este hilo
Por qué no hay más que vidrios rarunos de payasos
Cuando llegaremos a la página 100?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (8 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Capasao en este hilo
> Por qué no hay más que vidrios rarunos de payasos
> Cuando llegaremos a la página 100?



En que pagina vas tu ahora ?  

Nos quedan 36 para las 1000


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Nov 2022)

No suelo poner vídeos con ratoncitos por no molestar a Obi, pero es que este es muy bueno...y alguno se lo estaba buscando...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Nov 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


>



Pues ha estado emocionante hasta el final...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (9 Nov 2022)

Ha quedaoo buena tarde


----------



## Toallin (9 Nov 2022)

Tengo sitio, no cobro, no pago


----------



## Epsilon69 (9 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ha quedaoo buena tarde



Hola xilebo.

¿Tienes alguna foto tuya saliendo desnudo de la ducha?

Gracias anticipadas por la respuesta.


----------



## Tubiegah (9 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> En que pagina vas tu ahora ?
> 
> Nos quedan 36 para las 1000



482


----------



## xilebo (9 Nov 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Hola xilebo.
> 
> ¿Tienes alguna foto tuya saliendo desnudo de la ducha?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por la respuesta.



No  

Si te vale la de mi avatar


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (11 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias gañanes ! A 35


----------



## Edge2 (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Nov 2022)

Me he aficionado a los ataques a nidos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Nov 2022)

Igual ya lo he puesto, pero es que es uno de mis favoritos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil cambia el titulo del hilo cuando puedas, ya acabo Halloween


----------



## xilebo (14 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



El pez tenia hambre


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (14 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> El pez tenia hambre



Habría que poner al pez y a la puta rana.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Nov 2022)

¿Algún mamadou más grande que Prince?

Goder, que momentazo cuando se agarra a la farola de atrezzo y cae al público...irrepetible.

...aaaaaaaaaaauuhhh!...


----------



## Ramius (15 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Algún mamadou más grande que Prince?
> 
> Goder, que momentazo cuando se agarra a la farola de atrezzo y cae al público...irrepetible.
> 
> ...aaaaaaaaaaauuhhh!...



Será el Idioma....


----------



## xilebo (15 Nov 2022)

Buenos dias ! A 34


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka!!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (18 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Olvídame plox.



Y este señor quien es?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



Que pena que se corte el vídeo, me gustaría verle paladeando la proeza...

Plox es como please pero es plox. Pajarotto es el J. D. Salinger de Burbuja...ya no le interesa el mundo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2022)

Plox plox me...


----------



## imbécil (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## imbécil (18 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>



menudo hijo de la grandísima puta el puto guiri de los cojones me cago en sus muertos pisoteados.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (18 Nov 2022)




----------



## imbécil (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## imbécil (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)

imbécil dijo:


>



No está mal, pero me quedo con el Amado Lidl...


----------



## imbécil (19 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No está mal, pero me quedo con el Amado Lidl...


----------



## imbécil (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (19 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> No está mal, pero me quedo con el Amado Lidl...



El otro dia nuestra Infantita de España entro corriendo a cagar en un restaurante de carretera y cuando termino toda la familia de la dueña la esperaba fuera para aplaudirle y lanzarle vitores.

Al menos el Kim lanza misiles nucelares.


----------



## imbécil (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (19 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La temperatura de la bolsa escrotal de Obi habrá bajado algo, pero seguro que se mantiene dentro de márgenes de plena funcionalidad...



a pelito


----------



## Soundblaster (19 Nov 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> El otro dia nuestra Infantita de España entro corriendo a cagar en un restaurante de carretera y cuando termino toda la familia de la dueña la esperaba fuera para aplaudirle y lanzarle vitores.
> 
> Al menos el Kim lanza misiles nucelares.



que poca elegancia, que paco todo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (19 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Yo sólo pondría gifs de ranas comiéndose cosas...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)

Este es especialmente chungo...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)

La American Wolf of Illinois (AWOI) trabajando duro...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto y Obiwan...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Mr. Sandman (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (20 Nov 2022)

A 32


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La American Wolf of Illinois (AWOI) trabajando duro...



Así es como creamos un mundo mejor


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Waka Waka!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Joder que mal canta, al menos eran sus últimos tiempos de extracciones. Nada que ver con Paola rey que se mantiene extractora siempre.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2022)

¿Quién es Paola Rey?


----------



## Ramius (21 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Estoy para hacerte de un ONG......
Animane tia!


----------



## Ramius (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Quién es Paola Rey?



La famosa paola "tey", sufrío algún revés en la votación de las extractoras por décadas.


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

A 31


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> La famosa paola "tey", sufrío algún revés en la votación de las extractoras por décadas.



Ah, sí, la extractora del 0 %


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Nov 2022)

El forero @Obiwanchernobil es disidencia controlada subvencionado por el Instituto Rockefeller y Unilever. Dejad de postear en este hilo, estáis haciendo avanzar la agenda 2030 a toda prisa por cada post nuevo aquí.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Nov 2022)

Es la hora del mamadou...


----------



## xilebo (21 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es la hora del mamadou...



Jajajaja q bueno


----------



## imbécil (21 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (22 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Es la hora del mamadou...



Wandaaaaaaaa! Pero que lista eres tia!


----------



## Ramius (22 Nov 2022)

Poniendo a prueba mis 50 tacos....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Nov 2022)

Mamadou, el cortometraje...


----------



## xilebo (22 Nov 2022)

A 30


----------



## Ramius (22 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Mamadou, el cortometraje...



Joder! Que cultos e inteligentes que sois aquí!
Os gustan los cortometrajes y esas mierdas culturales!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Nov 2022)

28


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> 28



A ver si cambias el titulo del hilo, algo con el mundial


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

Una tía ha aprovechado el mandarme una foto de muñequitos para enseñarme sus pies desnudos




Lo peor es que he quedado mañana con ella y no me va el rollo fetichista de pieses


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Resumen de la jornada del mundial de hoy


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Una tía ha aprovechado el mandarme una foto de muñequitos para enseñarme sus pies desnudos
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1271856
> 
> ...



No pienses en eso, la noche te la salva !!


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No pienses en eso, la noche te la salva !!



Pero le doy los 15 euros que me pide o no?


----------



## xilebo (24 Nov 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero le doy los 15 euros que me pide o no?



No, como mucho la invitas a una cervezilla


----------



## Fornicious Jr (24 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> No, como mucho la invitas a una cervezilla



Pero entonces me deja sin muñecos


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Nov 2022)

Pues ya está

Una tía me ha sacado 15€ y ni un piquito nos hemos dado


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Dios provee de fotopieses a quien no tiene ese fetichismo y otros a los que no nos enseñan ni un triste mejillón... Puta vida


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

hoygan, déjense de tanto fúpbol y pónganse unas rolas. que es fracaviernes 
@Epsilon69 , márquese unas coplas, onvre, que ustec tiene goen gusto


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)

****COMIENZAN LOS FRACAVIERNES EN BARBUJA***

*


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

br000000tal
voy a bañar a los críos y agora güelbo
FRACABIERNES RULES


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> br000000tal
> voy a bañar a los críos y agora güelbo
> FRACABIERNES RULES



Me has pillao por Príncipe Pío.

Ahora llego a keli, me pongo cómodo, me pillo un Ribera del Duero y te follo los oídos


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

hay que aprovechar a poner contenido de calidac ahora que el jáster está viendo a Backham intentando meterle un gol a Tony Meola


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> hay que aprovechar a poner contenido de calidac ahora que el jáster está viendo a Backham intentando meterle un gol a Tony Meola



Que le den por culo a Obi. Siempre se creyó jáster y no paja de rata de alcantarilla (Murcia).


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

mientras no se crea caprino


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)

Echo de menos a @escalador. La rata se lo cargó junto a Sick. Va por vusoltras:


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Echo de menos a @escalador. La rata se lo cargó junto a Sick. Va por vusoltras:



buenas fiestas te has tenido que pegar, yo ya pillé la música buena en sus últimos tiempos


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> buenas fiestas te has tenido que pegar, yo ya pillé la música buena en sus últimos tiempos



Cuántas veces nos habremos cruzado de fiesta y no nos conocíamos


----------



## Tubiegah (25 Nov 2022)

jajaja también te digo que en mi época buena me ponía yo como pa reconocer a alguien


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)

Tubiegah dijo:


> jajaja también te digo que en mi época buena me ponía yo como pa reconocer a alguien



Pero has sentado la cabecita con los nenes y la jefa.

Un fiestero siempre tendrá ese gusanillo *FOREVER

*


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (25 Nov 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Que brutalidad de canción...esta es de las de conducir...

Otra...


----------



## xilebo (26 Nov 2022)

A 28


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Nov 2022)

BRV-TAL...los ojos...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Nov 2022)

¿Soy el único al que le pone la Isabelle Junot esta?

Lástima que sea un poco insecto palo y coñocalva evidente...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> BRV-TAL...los ojos...





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que le pone la Isabelle Junot esta?
> 
> Lástima que sea un poco insecto palo y coñocalva evidente...





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Joder con esto de los arrebatos/calentones!

Oye! Cuchiya! 

El Epsilon este, no te suena a alguien con un verruga....
así como obsesionaóh perdióh! 

Casus Perdidus!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Pah cerebro yo!

Pah asesino...cualquiera se me cruze!


----------



## imbécil (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Soy el único al que le pone la Isabelle Junot esta?
> 
> Lástima que sea un poco insecto palo y coñocalva evidente...



Yo veo tías así a diario. Sal a la calle


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Ñiñiñí. Sal a la calle



Jamás.

En mi doritocueva no puedo ser viogenizado. Aquí estoy seguro, caliente y bien alimentado. 

Ningún puto mapache, serpiente o mujera podrá alcanzarme aquí...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Pah cerebro yo!
> 
> Pah asesino...cualquiera se me cruze!



Algún día hundirán esa lata en la que navegas, maldito desertor...


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Nov 2022)

Entre todos podemos cerrar este hilo.

Si hay voluntad, hay camino.

Hagamoslo!!!


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Algún día hundirán esa lata en la que navegas, maldito desertor...



Pues ves tú tambien sacando punta muchacha...

Lo que éh, éh! 
;-p


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Entre todos podemos cerrar este hilo.
> 
> Si hay voluntad, hay camino.
> 
> Hagamoslo!!!



Exigiendo, así sin más, ni un mísero "plox"...


----------



## imbécil (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Algún día hundirán esa lata en la que navegas, maldito desertor...


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

imbécil dijo:


>





imbécil dijo:


>



Joder!
La piolina esta de la navaja.....

Creo que has de hacerle un resumen, así así...mas a su rollo!

Y si le pones letras al principio y melodia más suave!?

(Si cuela como cortometraje, has ganado ya un 32% de + de público!)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

imbécil dijo:


>



...y este es el baile de la victoria del Partido Reformista, que haremos en todo el pico de @Pajarotto el Día de las 1.000 páginas (otra vez)...


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Espectaculo hoy de brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sambaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Exigiendo, así sin más, ni un mísero "plox"...



Ahi ahi jajajajajaja


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


>


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Me estoy intentando acordar de una canción ideal! 
Pero es que no me acuerdo del título! 

Era rollo 70tentera! Empezaba asi como un 
"na-nah-nah...pssssssssssss...na-nah-nahh"

De parte del estribillo era "rich man" or "rich women"
no me acuerdo! 

Anda, achuchame!!! Ya que eres una crack en esto!!!!


----------



## imbécil (28 Nov 2022)

pregunta: en este hilo se borran mensajes? por qué no avanza el número de páginas?


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Me estoy intentando acordar de una canción ideal!
> Pero es que no me acuerdo del título!
> 
> Era rollo 70tentera! Empezaba asi como un
> ...



Se titulaba "Time of...." no me acuerdo! 

Estoy fatal!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Se titulaba "Time of...." no me acuerdo!
> 
> Estoy fatal!



Ni idea, pero podemos poner a Chic y pasar el rato...


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



La ENCONTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

Time of the Season!


----------



## xilebo (28 Nov 2022)

A 26


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> La ENCONTREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Time of the Season!



Pero hombre, que esto es un "dum dum dum aaah, dum dum dum aaaaah" 
y tú preguntabas por un "na-nah-nah...pssssssssssss...na-nah-nahh"...

...así no se llega a ningún sitio.


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Pero hombre, que esto es un "dum dum dum aaah, dum dum dum aaaaah"
> y tú preguntabas por un "na-nah-nah...pssssssssssss...na-nah-nahh"...
> 
> ...así no se llega a ningún sitio.




Dejame practicar EnlishPiTiglish...

Well, we know where we're going, but we don't know where we've been.
And we know what we're knowing, but we can't say what we've seen.
And we're not little children, and we know what we want. And the future is certain, give us time to work it out.
We're on the road to nowhere, come on inside. Taking that ride to nowhere, we'll take that ride.
Feeling okay this morning, and you know. We're on the road to paradise, here we go, here we go.
We're on the road to nowhere, come on inside. Taking that ride to nowhere, we'll take that ride.
Maybe you wonder where you are, I don't care.
Feelings where time is on our side, take you there, take you there.
We're on the road to nowhere, we're on the road to nowhere.
There's a city in my mind, come along and take that ride, it's alright. Maybe it's alright.
And it's very far away, but it's growing day by day, it's alright. Maybe it's alright.
Would you like to come along and help me sing this song? It's alright. Maybe it's alright.
There's a city in my mind, come along and take that ride, it's alright. Maybe it's alright.
And it's very far away, but it's growing day by day, it's alright. Maybe it's alright.
Would you like to come along and help me sing this song? It's alright. Maybe it's alright.
Let me tell you what to do, cause I hate to fool you, but it's alright. Maybe it's alright.
We're on the road to nowhere, we're on the road to nowhere. 
(....)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (28 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 26




Me informan que hemos sufrido otra baja en el partido, el profesor Nike ha desaparecio


----------



## Ramius (28 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Lo que tú quieras!


Pero rarita!... Nos lo debemos!


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Nov 2022)

Hay que acabar con Obiwanchernobil.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



El Francés no me hace falta....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Lenta que te mueres.....

Nuestros órganos sexuales
cuando muramos,
estaran ya embalsanados o algo peor!!


----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Lenta que te mueres.....
> 
> Nuestros órganos sexuales
> cuando muramos,
> estaran ya embalsanados o algo peor!!



Todos somos el tamborilero del Bolero.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Lenta que te mueres.....
> 
> Nuestros órganos sexuales
> cuando muramos,
> estaran ya embalsanados o algo peor!!



Mientras tanto, Obiwan seguirá coronando cumbres...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)

...este es muy bueno...sesión plenaria del Partido Reformista...


----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Todos somos el tamborilero del Bolero.





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Mientras tanto, Obiwan seguirá coronando cumbres...



Claro que sí muchachaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!
De ahí la atención, inoportunamente personal....
...pero muy acertada! Tia rara!

PD: Se nos quedo en el tintero!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)

La noche más ridícula de la democracia: Mickey Rourke y Gabino a 'tortas' en Oviedo


Un actor cuesta abajo y sin frenos, un alcalde con el turbo puesto y un montón de dinero para gastar. ¿Qué podría salir mál? Crónica oculta del evento que clausuró los fastos del 92




blogs.elconfidencial.com






*P.-: ¿Cómo transcurrió la primera salida nocturna?

R.-: *Salí por Oviedo con la cuadrilla del otro púgil [el canadiense Terry Jessmer.] Que conste que empecé llevándoles a una cervecería en el [Oviedo] Antiguo, en plan cicerone tradicional, pero a los diez minutos me dijeron que 'aquello era una mierda' y 'que dónde estaban las putas'.

*P.-: Ah… ¿y dónde estaban?

R.-:* En un antiguo puticlub de Oviedo llamado el Barbarella. Tuve que negociar los servicios para el boxeador. Y yo  pero este pavo, que tiene que pegarse mañana con el Mickey Rourke, y está aquí fumando porros y preguntando a cuánto cobran la mamada… En fin. Yo volví a casa a las nueve de la mañana.

*P.-: Ya… ¿y todo esto quién lo pagaba?

R.-:* Ah, eso ya no lo sé. Yo intercambio de dinero no vi. A ver, con el boxeador iban un par de mánagers o colegas suyos —que también eran unos piezas—, por cierto; en mitad de la noche, me dijeron: "Oye, si ves alguna que te guste, no te cortes: está todo pagado".

*Pausa necesaria*. He aquí una de las expresiones claves para entender la trastienda delirante de un país: ESTÁ TODO PAGADO. Cada vez que escuche usted la expresión* ESTÁ TODO PAGADO*, eche a correr si no quiere acabar en el cuartelillo...

Pero no nos desviemos del camino...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



...y tú que sabrás!?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Hay que acabar con Obiwanchernobil.



Te refieres al artista antes conocido como @Obiwanchernobil que ahora es @bob_el_esponjas ??


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)

Ramius dijo:


>





Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Pues con esta mierda de afinidad de gustos
.....no follaremos nunca!!! 

A saber!


----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)

@Alia del Cuchillo .......


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

A 25


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 25




Buenos días ministro y vicepresidente @xilebo 

Creo que estamos ante una caza de brujas...

Primero fue el forero aquel de los muñecos, después sick, más tarde @Epsilon69 protagonizó un intento de golpe de estado y ahora se nos ha ido Nike...nadie está a salvo!!!!


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días ministro y vicepresidente @xilebo
> 
> Creo que estamos ante una caza de brujas...
> 
> Primero fue el forero aquel de los muñecos, después sick, más tarde @Epsilon69 protagonizó un intento de golpe de estado y ahora se nos ha ido Nike...nadie está a salvo!!!!



Buenos dias presidente !

No somos nadie !!!


----------



## imbécil (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Ramius (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (29 Nov 2022)

El jáster lleva ya tres cadáveres y nadie hace nada porque la gente sabe que Antonio lo va a indultar.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> El jáster lleva ya tres cadáveres y nadie hace nada porque la gente sabe que Antonio lo va a indultar.


----------



## imbécil (29 Nov 2022)

Der Feind konnte die Front in breiter Formation durchbrechen. Im Süden hat der Gegner Zossen genommen und stößt auf Stahnsdorf vor. Der Feind operient am nördlichen Stadtrand zwischen Frohnau und Pankow, und im Osten steht der Feind an der Linie Lichtenberg, Mahlsdorf, Karlshorst.

Mit dem Angriffs Steiners wird das alles in Ordnung kommen.


----------



## xilebo (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Nov 2022)

@Pajarotto aquí me tienes, dinos que as hecho con nike!!!!! Vamos ven si te atreves!!!!


----------



## xilebo (30 Nov 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto aquí me tienes, dinos que as hecho con nike!!!!! Vamos ven si te atreves!!!!



Se los come a todos


----------



## Galicosis (30 Nov 2022)

Hay que poner fin al reinado de terror de pajarotto y sus sicarios. Burbuja debe levantarse contra la siniestra dictadura pajarotil.

*¡BURBUJARRAS, UNÁMONOS CONTRA PAJAROTTO!*​


----------



## xilebo (1 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Hay que poner fin al reinado de terror de pajarotto y sus sicarios. Burbuja debe levantarse contra la siniestra dictadura pajarotil.
> 
> *¡BURBUJARRAS, UNÁMONOS CONTRA PAJAROTTO!*​



Todos a una !


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


>



Novedades sobre el reformista desaparecido?


----------



## xilebo (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Novedades sobre el reformista desaparecido?



Ninguna de momento, se esta teniendo muchos problemas para conseguir informacion, se sigue en ello


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ninguna de momento, se esta teniendo muchos problemas para conseguir informacion, se sigue en ello



Tal vez tengamos que cambiar de táctica o puede que nuestros informadores también estén siendo sobornados por el enemigo @Pajarotto


----------



## Galicosis (2 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tal vez tengamos que cambiar de táctica o puede que nuestros informadores también estén siendo sobornados por el enemigo @Pajarotto



Los esbirros pajarotiles están por todas partes. Prudencia y precaución.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ramius (2 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Lo que me da miedo es lo que le tienes 
preparado para los incautos, eso de color 
de plata que llevas en el dedo indice,
y que parece una proclama!

PD: Creo que el velo oscuro sobraba
para el perfil!

jajajajajjajajja!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Dic 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo es lo que le tienes
> preparado para los incautos, eso de color
> de plata que llevas en el dedo indice,
> y que parece una proclama!
> ...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Dic 2022)

...pain...


----------



## Ramius (2 Dic 2022)

Ramius dijo:


> Lo que me da miedo es lo que le tienes
> preparado para los incautos, eso de color
> de plata que llevas en el dedo indice,
> y que parece una proclama!



Me suena más a rueca y contar hilos.


----------



## Ramius (2 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Ninguna de momento, se esta teniendo muchos problemas para conseguir informacion, se sigue en ello



Será por sobras.....que se descartó!
Se trataba de no tirar vidas al puto vertedero!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Mañana seréis informados....


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (2 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Lo menos hace 15 años que no escucho metalica


----------



## imbécil (2 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ramius (3 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Chuchilla....A mi los jevis y esa gente de mierda
que aparentemente, amenazaba con su mala vida...
....mi seguridad personal! con más que ellos!

Deberían ser 3 como mínimo!
A las malas! Saco a Foster!



(Teneis para 10 codenas seguidas!
Todos juntitos y organizados)

Adelante!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Dic 2022)

Me dicen por megafonía interna que la gala burbuja de navidad corre peligro...


----------



## Galicosis (3 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me dicen por megafonía interna que la gala burbuja de navidad corre peligro...



Otra siniestra maniobra del turbio pajarotto?


----------



## xilebo (3 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Otra siniestra maniobra del turbio pajarotto?



Sii, nos tiene enfilao, hasta que no acabe con todos nosotros, no descansara tranquilo


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Sii, nos tiene enfilao, hasta que no acabe con todos nosotros, no descansara tranquilo



Por encima de mi cadáver compañero ministro, el partido reformista fue creado precisamente para que la banda organizada @Pajarotto no pudiera destruirnos, aún recuerdo cuando en la gala burbuja del año pasado era un secreto a voces que ganaría el premio forero revelación, aún recuerdo cómo se entrometido para que no me dieron el premio... 

Nunca mais!!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

En otro orden de cosas he decido por precaución no compartir mi información del paradero del profesor Nike por el momento, no quiero que la operación rescate al profesor fracase!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Buenos, después de cinco días nuestros peores temores se hacen realidad....

Tenemos caso, el caso de la desaparición del "profesor Nike".


----------



## Galicosis (4 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos, después de cinco días nuestros peores temores se hacen realidad....
> 
> Tenemos caso, el caso de la desaparición del "profesor Nike".



A estas horas estará en algún lúgubre sótano siendo torturado cruelmente por los esbirros pajarotescos. Oh, hasta cuando soportaremos la tiranía pajarotil, hasta cuándo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> A estas horas estará en algún lúgubre sótano siendo torturado cruelmente por los esbirros pajarotescos. Oh, hasta cuando soportaremos la tiranía pajarotil, hasta cuándo.




Será una guerra larga y ardua...pero el bien se impondrá.


----------



## xilebo (5 Dic 2022)

A 22


----------



## xilebo (6 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (6 Dic 2022)

Tom Cody --- Obiwanchernobil
Burbuja.info --- Ellen Aim
Raven Shaddock --- Pajarotto

La película se hace sola...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (7 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (7 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Que monada


----------



## Ramius (7 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tom Cody --- Obiwanchernobil
> Burbuja.info --- Ellen Aim
> Raven Shaddock --- Pajarotto
> 
> La película se hace sola...



Día duro imagino.....




Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Que monada.
(Joder! Me han leido la cabezaaaaaaa! @xilebo Misma impresión! Punto!)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (8 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (9 Dic 2022)

La que está cayendo en Barcelona


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (9 Dic 2022)

0:43...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (10 Dic 2022)

Televisión de calidac...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Los big Jim son posiblemente los juguetes más gay que existen


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1287999
> 
> Los big Jim son posiblemente los juguetes más gay que existen



Quita el posiblemente...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Dic 2022)




----------



## Fornicious Jr (11 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Quita el posiblemente...



Alguno más gay fijo que hay, como el peluquero de mymycity o algún set de Barbie


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (11 Dic 2022)

Geyper Man Barbudo


Mi infancia sin muñecos no hubiera sido ni la mitad de feliz.




adviento.org





Goder, yo tuve este helicóptero...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Tubiegah (12 Dic 2022)

Buenos días, gañanes
A por la página 100


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)

El Partido debe hacerse con uno de estos...



...volaríamos por todo el país tirando obiwans de peluche desde el cielo. Melafo a la pilota.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)

Sobre los hombros de gigantes llegaremos (otra vez) a las 1.000 páginas...


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (12 Dic 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1290300



Ha acabado convertido en una especie de Unabomber...(hay que darle ideas)


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (13 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (13 Dic 2022)

A 20


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Dic 2022)

Vanilla Ice debió ser más grande...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (14 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Ha acabado convertido en una especie de Unabomber...(hay que darle ideas)



Si de hecho unabomber era superdotado como él.


----------



## imbécil (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (14 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (15 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ramius (16 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Geyper Man Barbudo
> 
> 
> Mi infancia sin muñecos no hubiera sido ni la mitad de feliz.
> ...



Voló!? 
(Pregunto!)


----------



## Ramius (16 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## xilebo (16 Dic 2022)

A 19


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 19



Nunca lo lograremos, hemos sido heridos d de muerte!!!


----------



## Galicosis (17 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 19



Ahora que no nos ve el pajarraco, ¿Eso qué significa?


----------



## xilebo (17 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Ahora que no nos ve el pajarraco, ¿Eso qué significa?



Que estamos a 19 paginas de llegar a 1000 en el hilo, es el proposito que hay, pero siempre que nos acercamos o llegamos, recibimos un ataque al hilo


----------



## Epsilon69 (17 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Con vuestro permiso voy hacer un poco de spam en los hilos de videojuegos, que no veo foro de compra venta.
> 
> *Vendo de un pack de PS5 que acabo de comprar y me sobra, la consola me la quedo, todo nuevo y precintado.
> 
> ...



Si vendes tu cuerpo, te lo compro.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Si vendes tu cuerpo, te lo compro.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Si vendes tu cuerpo, te lo compro.



Eso es muy barato


----------



## Galicosis (19 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Que estamos a 19 paginas de llegar a 1000 en el hilo, es el proposito que hay, pero siempre que nos acercamos o llegamos, recibimos un ataque al hilo



Maldito pajarraco terrorista. Debe de pagarlo caro, tiene que pagarlo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Dic 2022)

...y lo pagará.


----------



## Galicosis (19 Dic 2022)

El chiste del pato.


----------



## Galicosis (19 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...y lo pagará.



_Pajarotto delenda est._


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Dic 2022)

Son fieras salvajes...


----------



## Galicosis (19 Dic 2022)

O ellos o nosotros. Hay que acabar con todos esos bípedos emplumados: la Solución Final al Problema Pajarotesco.


----------



## xilebo (19 Dic 2022)

A 18


----------



## Galicosis (19 Dic 2022)

_

Los _Monty Python.


----------



## Galicosis (19 Dic 2022)

@Obiwanchernobil dónde está.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> @Obiwanchernobil dónde está.



Estamos de misiones un grupo y yo buscando al forero Nike que parece fue capturado en una emboscada.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (19 Dic 2022)

A estas horas se esta estudiando dejar fuera de la gala de navidad a todo el grupo @Pajarotto por sus continuos ataque a a este hilo y partido.


----------



## Pajarotto (20 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> A estas horas se esta estudiando dejar fuera de la gala de navidad a todo el grupo @Pajarotto por sus continuos ataque a a este hilo y partido.



Ni se te ocurra dejarme fuera de la gran gala de Navidad. Vamos, que yo no lo vea o habrá consecuencias...


----------



## Miss Luxury (21 Dic 2022)

Holi ♡


----------



## Ancient Warrior (21 Dic 2022)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> Holi ♡



MARICON


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Ni se te ocurra dejarme fuera de la gran gala de Navidad. Vamos, que yo no lo vea o habrá consecuencias...




Me dicen por comunicación interna que ya estás prácticamente descartado para las gran gala....
El ocaso de @Pajarotto ....


----------



## Galicosis (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me dicen por comunicación interna que ya estás prácticamente descartado para las gran gala....
> El ocaso de @Pajarotto ....



_Sic transit gloria mindundi._


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Me dicen por comunicación interna que ya estás prácticamente descartado para las gran gala....
> El ocaso de @Pajarotto ....



A ver si vas a tener un accidente muy pronto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> A ver si vas a tener un accidente muy pronto...



O muy tarde...quie sabe....te noto como nervioso


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O muy tarde...quie sabe....te noto como nervioso



Se ve acorralado por todos


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> O muy tarde...quie sabe....te noto como nervioso



No estoy nervioso, ¿lo estás tú? eh... sólo pregunto...porque podrían pasar cositas... pero a lo mejor no.... qué buen día hace hoy...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No estoy nervioso, ¿lo estás tú? eh... sólo pregunto...porque podrían pasar cositas... pero a lo mejor no.... qué buen día hace hoy...




Si, eso es verdad, hoy no llueve.


----------



## Miss Luxury (21 Dic 2022)

chicossssssss me echabais de menos? @Epsilon69


----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> chicossssssss me echabais de menos? @Epsilon69






****EL RETORNO DE LA EMPERATRIZ****


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, eso es verdad, hoy no llueve.



Sí hace sol... pero podría llover... nunca se sabe... eso te pondría nervioso??... podría pasar...


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si, eso es verdad, hoy no llueve.



Sigue haciendo buen tiempo?.... sólo pregunto...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sigue haciendo buen tiempo?.... sólo pregunto...



En estos momentos chispea.... chispea venganza del cielo!!!


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

He caído compañeros....


----------



## Furymundo (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> He caído compañeros....



de la silla ?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> de la silla ?




El bicho....


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> de la silla ?



NO.

Ahora yo soy el estado.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El bicho....



Te avisé... pero no quisiste entrar en razón... no veas lo caro que sale contratar una avioneta para que fumigue chemtrails encima de badalona.... pues parece que ya hemos echado el día...


----------



## Furymundo (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El bicho....



un frenadol y a dormir


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> un frenadol y a dormir



Sólo tengo yo el remedio.

Yo ya he propuesto que me dé su cuenta a cambio del remedio.

Esperemos que al final le pueda el sentido común. A mi me gusta todo ésto tan poco como a vosotros, pero es necesario.


----------



## Furymundo (21 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Sólo tengo yo el remedio.
> 
> Yo ya he propuesto que me dé su cuenta a cambio del remedio.
> 
> Esperemos que al final le pueda el sentido común. A mi me gusta todo ésto tan poco como a vosotros, pero es necesario.



lo has envenenao ? !!!


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> lo has envenenao ? !!!



No no... yo sólo ofrezco la cura a su enfermedad.


----------



## Galicosis (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> El bicho....



El criminal pajarotto te ha pinchado polonio radioactivo con un paraguas?
Maldito seas, pajarotto, vas a pagar caras todas tus fechorías. No puedes eliminarnos a todos.


----------



## xilebo (21 Dic 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> un frenadol y a dormir



Siempre caen los mejores


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (21 Dic 2022)

Tu final se aproxima @Pajarotto un chasquido de mis dedos y desapareceras!!!!


----------



## Furymundo (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu final se aproxima @Pajarotto un chasquido de mis dedos y desapareceras!!!!


----------



## Galicosis (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Tu final se aproxima @Pajarotto un chasquido de mis dedos y desapareceras!!!!



Vengaremos tu muerte, camarada Obi. Siempre estarás en el recuerdo.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Dic 2022)

Su nombre real es Cobretti, Marion Cobretti, pero los que le conocen bien le llaman Cobra. Es un duro de la calle, un detective de la gran ciudad que hace los trabajos que nadie quiere hacer.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Luxury (21 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> He caído compañeros....



Jastercillo como vas?


----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)

****COMIENZAN LAS SESIONES EN BARBUJA***

***SPECIAL EDITION* *RETORNO EMPERATRIZ* *SICK I LOVE YOU***

*


----------



## Soundblaster (21 Dic 2022)

¿a que tramades, morenos?


----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> ¿a que tramades, morenos?



Vienes tarde. Te hago un rápido resumen: aporta en este hilo lo que te salga del corazón, que lo que me salga a mí de los huevos es en exclusiva para Obiwan.


----------



## Pajarotto (21 Dic 2022)

A partir de ahora este es mi HILO.

Obiwanchernobil ya no va a estar para nadie.

Aquí de ahora en adelante se va a hablar de mis cosas.


----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Soundblaster (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (21 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Luxury (22 Dic 2022)

De Anastacia me gustaba mucho esta


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> De Anastacia me gustaba mucho esta



Cómo te encuentras, Sick?


----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ****COMIENZAN LAS SESIONES EN BARBUJA***
> 
> ***SPECIAL EDITION* *RETORNO EMPERATRIZ* *SICK I LOVE YOU***
> 
> *


----------



## Miss Luxury (22 Dic 2022)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> Cómo te encuentras, Sick?



Bien corazón. Han sido unos meses con muchos altibajos, en lo personal y material muy bien, me hice más retoquitos y he estado saliendo más para amortizar, pero en lo social y afectivo una montaña rusa.
Dos desengaños muy fuertes con amigos (uno forero) me he "enamorado" de algún ligue, luego ellos de mi... en fin, la vida


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> Bien corazón. Han sido unos meses con muchos altibajos, en lo personal y material muy bien, me hice más retoquitos y he estado saliendo más para amortizar, pero en lo social y afectivo una montaña rusa.
> Dos desengaños muy fuertes con amigos (uno forero) me he "enamorado" de algún ligue, luego ellos de mi... en fin, la vida



No te conozco en persona pero no sé por qué te quiero sin conocerte.

Te mereces lo mejor


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


>


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (22 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Molan esos bixos pero da pena tenerlos ahí de mascotas en una casa. 

Puta vida.


----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Molan esos bixos pero da pena tenerlos ahí de mascotas en una casa.
> 
> Puta vida.



Se le ve bastante feliz...pero sí que su sitio no es una casa.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Pajarotto (22 Dic 2022)

Venga seguid, tenemos que llegar a las 1000 páginas de MI HILO.

Hacedme el trabajo.


----------



## Epsilon69 (22 Dic 2022)

Me voy a dormir. Os quiero a todOs.


----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)

happy happy happy new yeaaar


----------



## Miss Luxury (22 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


>



me haría gracia pero es que le he cogido tanto asco a los moros...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (22 Dic 2022)

Las bellotas....las grandes culpables de todo.


----------



## imbécil (22 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2022)

Buenos días gañanes, se acerca el momento de la verdad en el hilo más troll de burbuja


----------



## Galicosis (23 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buenos días gañanes, se acerca el momento de la verdad en el hilo más troll de burbuja



El pajarraco y sus esbirros estarán al acecho. Ojo.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (23 Dic 2022)

Bellotas navideñas por doquier!!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Topacio (23 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


>



Ah, Zion y Lennox, dentro del reggaeton son los que más me gustan. Como olvidar este tema del Fifa (del mismo album, como apunte)



Esta sonó en el dia de mi boda


----------



## Topacio (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (23 Dic 2022)

Mr.Bean y John Cleese.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (23 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (24 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2022)

Que pasa este año? Se retrasa la gala navideña de burbuja? 

Problemas técnicos o una guerra en ciernes entre los reformistas y el grupo @Pajarotto


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2022)

Algo se está cociendo, el comité y jurado de expertos de la gala no responden a mis llamadas....


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (24 Dic 2022)

Feliz navidad de la bellota!!!


----------



## Galicosis (24 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto y sus secuaces no se despegan de nosotros. 
Bellota o muerte.


----------



## Galicosis (24 Dic 2022)

Vaya con los actores invitados.


----------



## xilebo (25 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Feliz navidad de la bellota!!!



Feliz navidad gañanes !!


----------



## Epsilon69 (25 Dic 2022)

*¡¡¡Feliz Navidad a todos!!!*


----------



## Galicosis (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Luxury (26 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1304374



mencanta el sargento de hierro, hace poco la vi otra vez xd


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (26 Dic 2022)

Don bellotas


----------



## xilebo (26 Dic 2022)

A 11


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2022)

Podría ser y peor


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (27 Dic 2022)

Tarde o temprano, Pajarotto lo pagará...


----------



## Galicosis (27 Dic 2022)

atasco dijo:


> Podría ser y peor



Ya te digo.


----------



## Miss Luxury (27 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, Pajarotto lo pagará...



mmmh me ha recordado a esto


----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, Pajarotto lo pagará...



La película siempre se me paraba en el momento que entra en la cárcel y hqblamconmel cura


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2022)

atasco dijo:


> La película siempre se me paraba en el momento que entra en la cárcel y hqblamconmel cura



Atasco, como sigues del tratamiento, sigues ingresado?


----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco, como sigues del tratamiento, sigues ingresado?



Dure 7dias


----------



## atasco (27 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Atasco, como sigues del tratamiento, sigues ingresado?



Y el tratamiento bien


----------



## xilebo (27 Dic 2022)

atasco dijo:


> Dure 7dias



Una semana, si que duraste


----------



## Galicosis (27 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Luxury (28 Dic 2022)

En el foro se ha dicho mucho que las nuevas generaciones tienen cada vez menos testosterona y creo que es cierto. Me estoy dando cuenta que cuando me trisko niñatos de 20 años o menos, muchos tienen la polla grande pero todos tienen los huevecillos casi como olivas (no es broma)


----------



## Galicosis (28 Dic 2022)

Parece que el pajarraco inmundo ha vuelto a atacar.


----------



## Pajarotto (28 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tarde o temprano, Pajarotto lo pagará...



Os estoy leyendo y habrá consecuencias....


----------



## Galicosis (28 Dic 2022)

Ni olvido ni perdón. Más dura será la caída.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2022)

Nuestro presidente merece todas nuestras atenciones antes de la Gran Gala de Navidad...


----------



## vagodesigner (28 Dic 2022)

Sois ninis o andáis de vacaciones?


----------



## imbécil (28 Dic 2022)

hola. estáis tristes?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (28 Dic 2022)

vagodesigner dijo:


> Sois ninis o andáis de vacaciones?



Básicamente, pasamos el rato...


----------



## Miss Luxury (29 Dic 2022)

Hoy he aprendido una valiosa lección: No hay que subestimar a las pvtas, Madame du Barry era una prostituta de París que fue amante de Luis XIV y acabó en Versailles con título de condesa.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2022)

Las bellotas....ser o no ser pero no descuides tus bellotas.


----------



## Galicosis (29 Dic 2022)

Este hilo parece un homenaje al mito de Sísifo.


----------



## Galicosis (29 Dic 2022)

Hay que destruír al pajarraco maligno .


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Nos han vuelto a atacar A 13


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (29 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Nos han vuelto a atacar A 13




Por mis bellotas que la justicia caerá sobre el grupo @Pajarotto


----------



## Pajarotto (29 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Por mis bellotas que la justicia caerá sobre el grupo @Pajarotto



No me has felicitado por ganar por séptima vez el gran galardón al mejor forero revelación.


----------



## Galicosis (29 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No me has felicitado por ganar por séptima vez el gran galardón al mejor forero revelación.



No es cierto. Has ganado el " forero pinche wey hermano cobriso revelasión", que es la categoría en la que participáis los _hermanos cobrisos_ americanos.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (29 Dic 2022)

Este año la gala va a ser histórica...Pajarotto, Obiwan y Miss Luxury.


----------



## xilebo (29 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Este año la gala va a ser histórica...Pajarotto, Obiwan y Lady Luxury.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

si me leo el hilo entenderé el lore del hilo? o es indescifrable ya?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> si me leo el hilo entenderé el lore del hilo? o es indescifrable ya?



Para entenderlo, hay que leérselo...DEL TIRÓN.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Miss Luxury (30 Dic 2022)

Aunque me gusta la navidad tengo ganas de verano, de más verano del amor... este invierno está siendo más de desamor


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> Aunque me gusta la navidad tengo ganas de verano, de más verano del amor... este invierno está siendo más de desamor



Esta era Rosa (Hikaru), de Johnny y sus amigos ( Kimagure Orenji Rôdo ).

Un siniestrón como yo enganchado a un culebrón japonés en Tele 5...pues sucedió


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)

Pues mola el baile de la panchita. Habrá que echarle un vistazo...


----------



## Miss Luxury (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Saludo matutino a nuestro querido pajarito.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2022)

Sólo las bellotas nos conducirán a la victoria!!


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Comida de Navidad en casa del querido pajarotto.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

por qué la página 606 del hilo sólo tiene 6 mensajes? no es que me tenga nadie en ignorados porque he cargado la página sin loguearme y sigue en seis mensajes. cuál es el secreto de este hilo?


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

qué ocurrirá si me pongo ahora mismo a escribir mensajes hasta llegar a las 1000 páginas? ocurrirá algo? vendrá alguien a pararme los pieses?


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

empiezo asin pum pum mensaje pum hasta llegar a los 1000 pum mensaje pum pum


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> qué ocurrirá si me pongo ahora mismo a escribir mensajes hasta llegar a las 1000 páginas? ocurrirá algo? vendrá alguien a pararme los pieses?



No por mi encantado que MI HILO llegué al final a 1000 páginas.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

ese @Pajarotto me hará algo ah? qué vas a hacerme ah?


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> No por mi encantado que MI HILO llegué al final a 1000 páginas.



tío pues explícame el por qué no llega que no quiero leerme el hilo entero para enterarme


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> ese @Pajarotto me hará algo ah? qué vas a hacerme ah?



Nada, en serio. Tu sigue en tu empeño, que nada ni nadie te detenga plox.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Nada, en serio. Tu sigue en tu empeño, que nada ni nadie te detenga plox.



es que sabes lo que pasa? que se me van el ratio de zans más a la mierda, si no lo habría hecho ya


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

en este foro se banea por flood?


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

pum mensaje pum pum pum mensaje más mensajes pum pum tecleo puro y duro dale y venga y más palabras y más mensajes dale venga


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> en este foro se banea por flood?



No, es este foro idolatramos a los que hacen flood. Ánimo.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

más mensajes más páginas del hilo


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> pum mensaje pum pum pum mensaje más mensajes pum pum tecleo puro y duro dale y venga y más palabras y más mensajes dale venga



Ese es el espíritu.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> No, es este foro idolatramos a los que hacen flood. Ánimo.



fua pues a mí me encanta el flood por eso me gusta este hilo porque veo mucho flood llegas y pones la chorrada que estes viendo en ese momento


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

vamos a ver si acabamos la página al menos


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (30 Dic 2022)

@Pajarotto te desafío!!!!!! 
Duelo a muerte en burbuja!!!!!!


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> vamos a ver si acabamos la página al menos



Con el pajarraco acechando será difícil.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

Deja de hacer el imbecil


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto te desafío!!!!!!
> Duelo a muerte en burbuja!!!!!!



Al fin, mis plegarias han sido escuchadas. El régimen de terror pajarotesco en burbuja va a terminar.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> Deja de hacer el imbecil



noooo pero si me habían dado permiso. bueno vale ya paro


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> ¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
> Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.



Seguimos pa bingo


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto te desafío!!!!!!
> Duelo a muerte en burbuja!!!!!!



Vale. Muerete tu antes y ganas.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

El miedo va a cambiar de bando.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Si avanzo, seguidme; si retrocedo, matadme; si muero, vengadme.
Ese será nuestro lema.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> ¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
> Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.



Reportad masivamente a este tipo por floodeo.

No toleraré estas actitudes en mi hilo.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> ¡Ups! Nos hemos encontrado con algunos problemas.
> Debe esperar al menos 1 segundos antes de realizar esta acción.



Hombre, podías poner algo un poquito más creativo, no sé...


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Hombre, podías poner algo un poquito más creativo, no sé...



Reportale shur.

Lo que yo te diga.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

ok, es cierto


Pajarotto dijo:


> Reportale shur.
> 
> Lo que yo te diga.



venga voy a respetar las normas. Borro los mensajes.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Podemos poner fotos del album familiar de pajarotto. Por ejemplo, foto de su primera comunión.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

haré flood respetuoso lo prometo. respectful flooder


----------



## Pajarotto (30 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> ok, es cierto
> 
> 
> venga voy a respetar las normas. Borro los mensajes.



No, déjalos plox.

Como véis otra treta sucia más de @Obiwanchernobil usando a sus masillas. Este tipo no se para ante nada y usa las artimañas más turbias.

Acercáos a mi y tendréis la PAZ SOCIAL. Escoged a @Obiwanchernobil y tendréis el caos y el Kali Yuga.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

He tenido que buscar lo del Kali Yuga. Lo que aprendes aquí.


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Cu...Cu...Cuali?


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

cuánto es lo más cerca que se ha quedado de las 1000 páginas?


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

Aquí tenemos a pajarotto en la mili. Era cabo de gastadores.


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

vamos vamos deprisa deprisa


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ramius (30 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ...y lo pagará.



"Erem dos ocells, sembrant tempestes...."
(El desamor es una mala temporada hasta el siguiente, piensalo así!)


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

El año que viene también tendremos nuestro desfile de la Victoria sobre la horda pajarotista.


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

A 9


----------



## imbécil (30 Dic 2022)

venga el 992


----------



## xilebo (30 Dic 2022)

A 8


----------



## Galicosis (30 Dic 2022)

La destrucción de la tiranía pajarotil está al alcance de la mano.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> He tenido que buscar lo del Kali Yuga. Lo que aprendes aquí.



En conspiraciones hay varios hilos. 

Yo solo sé que es una autor de la INDIA que habla español


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

El pajarraco volvió a visitarnos esta noche.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2022)

@Pajarotto este es tu final!!!!!! 
La caída de tu imperio, el reinado de la dinastía reformista!!!!


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Aquí podemos ver a pajarotto en una playa nudista. Es todo un alfota mañaco de los que le gustan al Nini.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

Hay que recuperar. objetivo para hoy: 994


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Declaro la guerra total contra pajarotto. Esto solo puede terminar con la total y absoluta destrucción de pajarotto y sus esbirros.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

Galicosis dijo:


> Aquí podemos ver a pajarotto en una playa nudista. Es todo un alfota mañaco de los que le gustan al Nini.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1310526



Pobres bixos. Puta calvicie


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

No me apetece hacer nada hoy. Me apetece quedarme echando un vicio al GTA online en la movida de crearme un club nocturno o quizá elija ser de una banda de NPcs motera.

Puta vida. Ya podría ser hoy un día normal. Como odio los putos petardos. Juegos artificiales molan. Pero petardos es que es absurdo no entiendo la expectación de eso


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> No me apetece hacer nada hoy. Me apetece quedarme echando un vicio al GTA online en la movida de crearme un club nocturno o quizá elija ser de una banda de NPcs motera.
> 
> Puta vida. Ya podría ser hoy un día normal. Como odio los putos petardos. Juegos artificiales molan. Pero petardos es que es absurdo no entiendo la expectación de eso



También tiran petardos los alemanes? Pues cosa rara, aquí, en Valencia, apenas se oyen petardos estas navidades. Es extraño.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

Más de un forero esta noche:


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2022)

Primero fue el de los muñecos, despues @Epsilon69 siguio con @Tails y por último el profesor Nike....

A donde te los llevas @Pajarotto !!!! La justicia caerá sobre ti!!!


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primero fue el de los muñecos, despues @Epsilon69 siguio con @Tails y por último el profesor Nike....
> 
> A donde te los llevas @Pajarotto !!!! La justicia caerá sobre ti!!!



Yo creo que se trata de esto.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

si llega a 1000 páginas se cierra el hilo?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> si llega a 1000 páginas se cierra el hilo?



Si


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Primero fue el de los muñecos, despues @Epsilon69 siguio con @Tails y por último el profesor Nike....
> 
> A donde te los llevas @Pajarotto !!!! La justicia caerá sobre ti!!!



Los secuestra y los obliga a trabajar como esclavos en sus fábricas subterraneas para producir armas secretas de destrucción masiva.
Será juzgado por este crimen.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Si


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Parece que estemos en esta película.


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2022)

A 8


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @Pajarotto te desafío!!!!!!
> Duelo a muerte en burbuja!!!!!!


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

Vais a beber hoy algo? Yo un cocktail cutre de botella sex on the beach y alguna mierda de esas. Porque alcohol "duro" solo bebo en estas fechas.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2022)

Vino y cerveza siempre. 

El vino para comer, las demás bebidas ni las miro.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

seagram y johnnie walker tengo


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2022)

Se podría hacer una excepción...









imbécil dijo:


> seagram y johnnie walker tengo


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

Conocéis esta bebida? Es 15 % 
La mesa está algo derroida


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2022)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Conocéis esta bebida? Es 15 %
> La mesa está algo derroida



¿Mango con vodka? Suena como una bebida de jóvenes y jóvenas...melocotón con licor de melocotón y cosas así.

¿Te lo estás pimplando ahora?


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Vino y cerveza siempre.
> 
> El vino para comer, las demás bebidas ni las miro.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

Puede que el hilo haya llegado a las 1000 páginas pero tengo que verlo por mí mismo. Soy demasiado autista como para claudicar.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2022)

imbécil dijo:


> Puede que el hilo haya llegado a las 1000 páginas pero tengo que verlo por mí mismo. Soy demasiado autista como para claudicar.



Admiro tu heroísmo, hijo.

Intentaremos ganarte algo de tiempo, pero la horda pajarottil es imparable...buena suerte!.


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Nuestra voluntad inflexible nos conducirá a la victoria.


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

a por el 993


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Mango con vodka? Suena como una bebida de jóvenes y jóvenas...melocotón con licor de melocotón y cosas así.
> 
> ¿Te lo estás pimplando ahora?



Si y luego caerá sex in the beach


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (31 Dic 2022)

Tremendo documento...


----------



## imbécil (31 Dic 2022)

Otra de rojazos que no se duchan. Esta va de @Fargo y su hilo de los remeros


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

El pajarraco ha vuelto a atacar.


----------



## xilebo (31 Dic 2022)

xilebo dijo:


> A 8



No pasamos de la A 8


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Dic 2022)

Qué vais a cenar? Yo Raclette. Mucho queso pero bueno. Grasuza manda


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (31 Dic 2022)

Que tengáis un buen año, un recuerdo a los caídos este año, en especial el profesor de larga duración Nike, por supuesto enhorabuena a todos los ministros reformistas que han aguantado los ataques al partido y a este hilo.

Un saludo en especial a la asociación en defensa del lobo de Alaska


Incluso le deseo un buen año al enemigo @Pajarotto (para que pueda ver cómo ganamos la gran guerra).

Feliz año.


----------



## Galicosis (31 Dic 2022)

Feliz fin de año a todos. Yo me he levantado hoy con un catarrazo tremendo, supongo que el bitxo me la habrán pasado los esbirros de quien nosotros sabemos. Da igual, no podrá con nosotros por mucho truco artero que utilice.
Un abrazo a todos menos a uno.


----------



## Pajarotto (31 Dic 2022)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Que tengáis un buen año, un recuerdo a los caídos este año, en especial el profesor de larga duración Nike, por supuesto enhorabuena a todos los ministros reformistas que han aguantado los ataques al partido y a este hilo.
> 
> Un saludo en especial a la asociación en defensa del lobo de Alaska
> 
> ...



Como dice mi colega @Obiwanchernobil 

Feliz año nuevo a todos/todos. De todas formas estad atentos porque seré el primer post en la warde en el 2023 ganando así a la formación rebelde.

El bien siempre gana.


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

que pasa aqui


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Tubiegah (1 Ene 2023)

Shhhhhh
Que algunos queremos dormir


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Shhhhhh
> Que algunos queremos dormir


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

**


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

@Edge2 vamosss que no decaiga tenemos que llegar a las 1000 paginas


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

es el momento de lograrlo


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> @Edge2 vamosss que no decaiga tenemos que llegar a las 1000 paginas



Ya estoy de retirada ameego, feliz año nueva...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

Canciones de un pasado que nunca volverá...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


>



como se nota que el algoritmo de yt nos tiene fichados


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> como se nota que el algoritmo de yt nos tiene fichados



Al mio lo tengo un poco loco...


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


>



temazo


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

Goder, posteáis más rapido de lo que puedo zankear...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

Ratona001 dijo:


> Qué vais a cenar? Yo Raclette. Mucho queso pero bueno. Grasuza manda



La tradición manda comer y cenar mañana las sobras de hoy. No sé como estará de un día para otro el raclette ese...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

HOLD THE LINEE


----------



## Getsemaní (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Eso los descubri en un viaje a italia en los 80, compramos un cinta en una gasolinera...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Edge2 dijo:


>


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>


----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)

PAGINA 1000 @Pajarotto


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

Ya está ahí, camaradas. Ahora sólo falta quien se atreve a cruzar esa puerta...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Edge2 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

¿Qué será de todos los que hemos estado aquí, en la página 1.000, esta noche?

Este momento se perderá...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Qué será de todos los que hemos estado aquí, en la página 1.000, esta noche?
> 
> Este momento se perderá...



le diré a mi hijos que estuve allí...


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

¿Veremos algún día la paz con Pajarotto?


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Esto pasó anoche... Buenas noches.


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> ¿Veremos algún día la paz con Pajarotto?



no creo, parece que es un ser demasiado poderoso. solo podemos mantenerlo a raya.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

Que recuerdos, cuando en este hilo tuvimos las mejores muertes del cine...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (1 Ene 2023)

El capullo estaba avisado...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (1 Ene 2023)

Este hilo está claro que supone una amenaza para las esferas de burbuja, el partido reformista ha cobrado demasiada relevancia.


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

Menudo fiestorro de Nochevieja han tenido pajarotto y sus sicarios.


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

Os interesa el antiguo Egipto?


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

Esta conferenciante es buenísima.


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

_No se vayan todavía, hay más._


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

Estamos que lo tiramos.


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

El último, de momento.


----------



## Tubiegah (1 Ene 2023)

viva la página 500


----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)

Feliz año nuevo gañanes !


----------



## imbécil (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

PARTE OFICIAL DE GUERRA DEL CUARTEL GENERAL DEL GENERALÍSIMO OBI


En el día de hoy, cautivo y desarmado el ejército pajarotesco han alcanzado las tropas obiwanchernobilescas ( joder con el nombrecito) sus últimos objetivos foriles.
La guerra de las mil páginas ha terminado.
Burbuja, 1 de enero de 2023, año de la Victoria


El Caudillo

Obiwanchernobil​


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)

A 1000


----------



## Epsilon69 (1 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> A 1000


----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)

A 1


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

Cabrón.


----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

A pajarotto le gustan las pelis de gladiadores.


----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)

Doy fe


----------



## xilebo (1 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (1 Ene 2023)

Estamos como en Río Bravo, encerrados y rodeados por la horda pajarottil. Pero venceremos.


----------



## xilebo (2 Ene 2023)

Pagina 1000 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




A ver lo que dura


----------



## imbécil (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (2 Ene 2023)

1000.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2023)

La fiesta continúa...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (2 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (2 Ene 2023)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Un saludo en especial a la asociación en defensa del lobo de Alaska



Era la American Wolf of Illinois (AWOI).


----------



## imbécil (2 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



jajajaja me ha sacado una sonrisa


----------



## condimento (3 Ene 2023)

Este vidrio está bien si os gusta la música electrónica, tampoco es que ocurra nada sustancioso pero si uno disfruta la sesión también se fija en lo que pasa alrededor de la mesa de mezclas. 

Empieza la Dj rodeada de un par de negros, él y ella, que parecen llevar el cotarro. En eso que en el min. 12 aparece la reencarnación de Sid Vicious, un tío que da un poco de mal rollo con esas pintas y la cara de loco. Y ahí que se tira media hora, al lado de la Dj. 

Claro que a los 25 min. ma o meno un mangina le dice al negro por lo bajini, te has fijado en ese? Igual es peligroso. Y el negro trata de echarlo porsiacá y de buen rollo jajaja pero el pirao no se marcha, además vigila por el rabillo del ojo al negro y con su cara de loco. Finalmente vuelve la negra y le echa con la excusa de descargar algo. Joder es que lo miras al tipo ese y desde luego que no es de los que dice "Mamá ya estoy en casa" jajaja.

En otro horden de cosas, para quienes gustéis del old school preciosa la tonadilla en el min. 58


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)

¿Habrá rociado feliz Obiwan estas navidades o seguirá contando bellotas?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)

La página 1.000 ha venido para quedarse...1.000 páginas de Obiwan, 1.000 páginas de Pajarotto...empieza una nueva era.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Miss Luxury (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Era la American Wolf of Illinois (AWOI).



Son tantos troleos que tengo lapsus


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

A 1000  parece el dia de la marmota


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (3 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> A 1000  parece el dia de la marmota




Se escribirán libros de historia sobre esto....


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Se escribirán libros de historia sobre esto....



Seguro, otra vez volvimos a 999, nos llueven los ataques


----------



## imbécil (3 Ene 2023)

no nos rendiremos


----------



## imbécil (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1314749



No avanzamos


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Pero no llegamos


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Ni yo


----------



## imbécil (3 Ene 2023)

hola


----------



## imbécil (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)

la magia de Pajarotto es poderosa...


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)

Tronco manda, betillas...



Goder, han arrasado los chinos...


----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

De momento tienes la pagina 1000


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Tronco manda, betillas...
> 
> 
> 
> Goder, han arrasado los chinos...



Me ha recordado a unas de las mejores carreras de natacion que he visto y un español quedo tercero


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (3 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)

VAMOS JODEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER


----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)

VUAMOSSSSSSS


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

Galicosis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315463



Aguantamos en el mil


----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)

viva la mili


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> viva la mili




El profesor de larga duración Nike estaría orgullosos de nuestros logros


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2023)

Que está pasando con @Obiwanchernobil ?? 
Está planeando abandonar el foro? 
Apenas participa? 
Que se cuece detrás de todo esto?


----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>



Como le gustaban estos temas al profesor de larga duración Nike...


----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Como le gustaban estos temas al profesor de larga duración Nike...



Buenas tardes, le escribo esta misiva para preguntarle en relación a sus últimas declaraciones ¿Quién cojones es "el profesor de larga duración Nike"?.

Gracias de antemano. Estoy a su disposición para lo que necesite.

Atentamente, @imbécil


----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)

Los esbirros sorosianos del NWO han vuelto a sabotearnos.


----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> Buenas tardes, le escribo esta misiva para preguntarle en relación a sus últimas declaraciones ¿Quién cojones es "el profesor de larga duración Nike"?.
> 
> Gracias de antemano. Estoy a su disposición para lo que necesite.
> 
> Atentamente, @imbécil



Un forero, que a pesar de no tener el rango de ministro en el partido reformista era un fiel seguidor del mismo, de impresionante dialéctica pues era residente del barrio de las letras en Madrid, solía entablar debates y ponencias conmigo sobre mi pais catalunya, pues como usted bien sabe yo soy originario de tarrassa.

La última vez que le vimos parecía alegre, realizando su labor de profesor de larga duración, sin embargo los servicios de inteligencia reformistas pronto dieron la alarma sobre su desaparición, en un primer momento los informes hablaban de un ataque del grupo @Pajarotto pero pronto supimos que esta vez no era el culpable.

Seguimos realizando búsquedas batiendo el foro, pero tal vez muy a nuestro pesar debamos ser consecuentes y darle por perdido.

Sin embargo hay quien dice que incluso postea en este hilo con otro nombre....


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

Galicosis dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316381



Cada vez veo un billete diferente de mil en la pagina mil


----------



## Galicosis (4 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


> Cada vez veo un billete diferente de mil en la pagina mil



Ese cabronazo va a hacer que nos quedemos sin billetes de mil. La inflación de la república de Weimar va a ser una risa comparada con lo nuestro.


----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (4 Ene 2023)

Con cosas como estas, uno cae en la cuenta de cómo de superior fue nuestra civilización europea en el pasado. Hoy solo vivimos de las rentas de aquello.


----------



## xilebo (4 Ene 2023)

Galicosis dijo:


> Ese cabronazo va a hacer que nos quedemos sin billetes de mil. La inflación de la república de Weimar va a ser una risa comparada con lo nuestro.



Totalmente de acuerdo, ni comparacion va a tener


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (4 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>



Joder como estamos profesor


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Miss Luxury (5 Ene 2023)

SOCORRO


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2023)

xilebo dijo:


>




@xilebo alguna noticia del profesor de larga duración Nike?


----------



## Miss Luxury (5 Ene 2023)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> @xilebo alguna noticia del profesor de larga duración Nike?



Si habláis de ̶p̶o̶d̶n̶i̶k̶e̶ me suena haberlo visto en algún que otro hilo...


----------



## Miss Luxury (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Miss Luxury (5 Ene 2023)

Le psicologue me ha diagnosticado disforia a las cejas de Lily Collins


----------



## Miss Luxury (5 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> Las personas podrían haber estado usando el anonimato de internet como forma intuitiva de integrar su sombra junguiana pero en este clima de hipervigilancia ese comportamiento queda penalizado ¿qué opináis?



no entiendo ni la mitad, soy una rubia oxigenada y siliconada


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (5 Ene 2023)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> Si habláis de ̶p̶o̶d̶n̶i̶k̶e̶ me suena haberlo visto en algún que otro hilo...



Informanos para poder concluir nuestras investigaciones...


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Atrapados en el tiempo.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

__


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)

Miss Luxury dijo:


> Si habláis de ̶p̶o̶d̶n̶i̶k̶e̶ me suena haberlo visto en algún que otro hilo...


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Lo que no me mata me hace más fuerte.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

**


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

**


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Extraordinarias imágenes de pajarotto en su habitat natural.


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)

A 2


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)

PAJAROTTO MANDA


----------



## xilebo (5 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


> PAJAROTTO MANDA



Nos esta atacando desde todos los sitios, haste de Marte


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

La música de pajarotto: _Ave Satani.

_


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto ha abierto un hilo en la guarde. Hacedle una visita, porfi.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Yo estoy de acuerdo que las mujeres puedan ver los antecedentes penales de sus parejas si a cambio los hombres podemos ver cuantos pollas han sido chupadas por ellas.
> 
> ¿En serio tendríais algo serio con una mujer que ha tenido como 10 parejas antes? Que tu la vas a besar y ahí ya ha puesto la polla alguien antes, ¿sabéis? Es como besar la polla de otro por proxy. Es realmente gay.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> He tirado por lo bajo para parecer moderado. Pero hablaba de 10 relaciones sostenidas en el tiempo. Está claro que pollas de una noche se cuentan por centenares. Trios los que quieras y todo tipo de aberraciones sexuales a muy pronta edad.
> 
> Me hace gracia que alguien busque formar un proyecto vital con semejantes antecedentes. Es que me da la puta risa.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> La envidia que me tienes porque te genero ideas nuevas a cada segundo.
> 
> Y una cosa más te digo, la universidad es una estafa.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Cualquier mujer de fisico mediocre ha tenido múltiples parejas. Cualquiera. Hasta la más fea que veas en la calle habrá tenido una vida sexual mucho más plena de la que podrás llegar a tener jamás. Vivís en el mundo de la fantasía.
> 
> 
> Soy el nuevo Plaster, adoradme.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Me da la impresión de que cierto pajarraco se está empezando a dar cuenta de que tiene un problema. Puedo estar equivocado, eso sí.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

Creo que ahora está todo libre para llegar a la página mil. Puede que hayamos terminado con los ' obstáculos tradicioales'.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

_Celebrémoslo_ con Rachmaninov.


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)

El viejo mundo no termina de morir, el nuevo pugna por nacer. 

Ahora es el momento de los monstruos.


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)

Galicosis dijo:


> _Celebrémoslo_ con Rachmaninov.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

La ELO se una a nuestra alegría.


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

El próximo es el mil. Te lo dejo.


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)

Galicosis dijo:


>


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>



We shall never surrender.


----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)

1000


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)

****Noche de reyes en Barbuja****


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)

@Pajarotto vs. Winston Churchill (2023) colorized.


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Galicosis (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)

imbécil dijo:


>



¿Te mola el járcor?


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)

*ABRISTE LA CAJA DE PANDORA

*


----------



## imbécil (5 Ene 2023)

Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Te mola el járcor?



supongo que sí pero no me preguntes el nombre de las cosas  



Epsilon69 dijo:


> *ABRISTE LA CAJA DE PANDORA
> 
> *



está wapo


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Pajarotto (5 Ene 2023)

Gracias por hacer que MI HILO supere las 1000 páginas.

Seguid el buen trabajo y a por las 2000 páginas. 

Otra victoria más de Pajarotto.


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Gracias por hacer que MI HILO supere las 1000 páginas.
> 
> Seguid el buen trabajo y a por las 2000 páginas.
> 
> Otra victoria más de Pajarotto.



Que te den por culo, Obi.

Mira, después de tanto tiempo te muestro mi cara por si algún día te agarro tu culo y me la tienes que partir


----------



## Pajarotto (5 Ene 2023)

Hoy no sé qué pasa pero no me deja entrar en el foro con la cuenta de @Obiwanchernobil 

pero las cosas no van a quedar así.


----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Epsilon69 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2023)

Epsilon69 dijo:


>



Hola dmeun zank


----------



## Epsilon69 (6 Ene 2023)

atasco dijo:


> Hola dmeun zank




¿Cómo estás, amigo atasco?


----------



## hartman4 (6 Ene 2023)




----------



## Tubiegah (6 Ene 2023)

hartman4 dijo:


>



Jarl


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2023)

Bueno 1002, miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil euros  zona desconocida estamos


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2023)

Pajarotto dijo:


> Gracias por hacer que MI HILO supere las 1000 páginas.
> 
> Seguid el buen trabajo y a por las 2000 páginas.
> 
> Otra victoria más de Pajarotto.



Vete a freir esparragos, no nos ataque mas


----------



## atasco (6 Ene 2023)

E


Epsilon69 dijo:


> ¿Cómo estás, amigo atasco?



Empericao y el lunes retomo boxeo y gimnasia, gracias por preguntar también he palmado 20 euros


----------



## xilebo (6 Ene 2023)

atasco dijo:


> E
> 
> Empericao y el lunes retomo boxeo y gimnasia, gracias por preguntar también he palmado 20 euros



Año nuevo, vida nueva, di que si


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Ene 2023)

Está tuset muerto 

Debe llevar Piqué un mes de mantita y peli con la chía

La traviesa vacío y el bling bling hasta las 12 no abre 

Pero es que Lincoln también

Y de genero fatal, ni una tía medio decente he visto


----------



## Fornicious Jr (6 Ene 2023)

Pero donde están las putarracas que se paseaban por aquí en mayo? 

Ha sido irse Riqui y retirarse Piqué y volver la zona a la derroición


----------



## atasco (Sábado a la(s) 5:37 AM)

xilebo dijo:


> Año nuevo, vida nueva, di que si



Ahora borracho y descocao


----------



## atasco (Sábado a la(s) 5:39 AM)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Pero donde están las putarracas que se paseaban por aquí en mayo?
> 
> Ha sido irse Riqui y retirarse Piqué y volver la zona a la derroición



De qué habla?


----------



## xilebo (Sábado a la(s) 11:08 AM)

atasco dijo:


> Ahora borracho y descocao



Colacaooooo


----------



## atasco (Sábado a la(s) 10:14 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Colacaooooo



Como dreik


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Sábado a la(s) 11:19 PM)

Página 1003, el confort está siendo maximizado.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Sábado a la(s) 11:22 PM)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Domingo a la(s) 12:11 AM)

Obiwan, Pajarotto...Lyndon, Bullingdon...sólo nos queda esperar a que se resuelva.



...nos esperan otras 1.000 páginas...


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 12:34 AM)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Obiwan, Pajarotto...Lyndon, Bullingdon...sólo nos queda esperar a que se resuelva.
> 
> 
> 
> ...nos esperan otras 1.000 páginas...



Te echaba de menos!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Domingo a la(s) 12:42 AM)

Ramius dijo:


> Te echaba de menos!



Siempre ando por aquí, Marko Aleksandrovich...


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 12:44 AM)

Manual de vieja Gallina!


Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Siempre ando por aquí, Marko Aleksandrovich...



Manual de quien sabe usar el cuchillo....


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 12:49 AM)

¿Que cabrona es la cabeza!?


----------



## imbécil (Domingo a la(s) 1:06 AM)

derroición mental amigos derroición y más derroición. el culmen de la civilización y tú derroido. el primer mundo y tú derroido. gente que te quiere y tú derroido. tu derroido derroido sin parar de derroerte. cuando acabará? cuando te mueras.


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 1:07 AM)

imbécil dijo:


> derroición mental amigos derroición y más derroición. el culmen de la civilización y tú derroido. el primer mundo y tú derroido. gente que te quiere y tú derroido. tu derroido derroido sin parar de derroerte. cuando acabará? cuando te mueras.



Te hace falta un berrugita! 
Yo de malo, como los peores!
De bueno, como los mejores!


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 1:16 AM)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Domingo a la(s) 1:17 AM)

Página 1.003...comienza el mal de altura...


----------



## imbécil (Domingo a la(s) 1:30 AM)

después de la 1003 aparecerá la 1004. la vida es una vicisitud tras otra. hoy una y mañana otra.


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Domingo a la(s) 1:36 AM)

imbécil dijo:


> la vida es una vicisitud tras otra. hoy una y mañana otra.



Así es.


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 1:40 AM)

imbécil dijo:


> después de la 1003 aparecerá la 1004. la vida es una vicisitud tras otra. hoy una y mañana otra.



Si me acuerdo de 1003, será por algo. Y si mil 3 se acuerda tambien, déjale el beneficio de la duda...que yo sé, que las tuvo!
Creo que la conocí mejor que túi! y eso que me odiaba!

...y que te quede clarito cristalino!
De la 1002 y la 1004. Tambien me acuerdo!
Si me acuerdo de tí.....imaginate en mujeres!


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Domingo a la(s) 1:50 AM)

Ramius dijo:


> Si me acuerdo de tí.....imaginate en mujeres!


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 1:51 AM)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


>



Alia con su cuchillo, volviendo a cortar.....


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 2:32 AM)

¿Que parte te duele!?

Las caricias o el tacto?


----------



## Basster (Domingo a la(s) 2:55 AM)

Parece buen momento para subir al tren...


----------



## Basster (Domingo a la(s) 2:56 AM)

Y la mejor 4 quesos es la del mercadona.


----------



## Miss Luxury (Domingo a la(s) 3:08 AM)




----------



## Ratona001 (Domingo a la(s) 3:08 AM)

#virtualphotography #justchilling


----------



## xilebo (Domingo a la(s) 2:32 PM)

1004, entramos en terreno desconocido


----------



## Ramius (Domingo a la(s) 3:23 PM)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> Página 1.003...comienza el mal de altura...



Enga va! Un par de cervezas en tu barrio-bar de confianza, te subes con tu licor favorito....
abres el ordenador. ...y a largar! 

Los/as borrachos/as y los niños/as son los únicos que dicen verdades!


----------



## Tubiegah (Domingo a la(s) 3:30 PM)

Buenas noches, mangurrianes


----------



## xilebo (Domingo a la(s) 3:44 PM)

Tubiegah dijo:


> Buenas noches, mangurrianes



Feliz año nuevo Tubi!

Tenia un profesor en la escuela tecnica superior de ingenieria de telecomunicacion cuando estudiaba ingenieria de telecomunicaciones especializado en sistemas de telecomunicaciones en la universidad de la capital de la costa del Sol, Malaga, que le deciamos el tubi, nos daba una asignatura de redes de ordenadores y estaba todo el dia hablando de lineas y tuberias


----------



## Tubiegah (Domingo a la(s) 9:02 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> Feliz año nuevo Tubi!
> 
> Tenia un profesor en la escuela tecnica superior de ingenieria de telecomunicacion cuando estudiaba ingenieria de telecomunicaciones especializado en sistemas de telecomunicaciones en la universidad de la capital de la costa del Sol, Malaga, que le deciamos el tubi, nos daba una asignatura de redes de ordenadores y estaba todo el dia hablando de lineas y tuberias


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (Lunes a la(s) 12:48 AM)

Hemos vencido compañeros!!!


----------



## Miss Luxury (Lunes a la(s) 12:53 AM)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hemos vencido compañeros!!!


----------



## imbécil (Lunes a la(s) 1:12 AM)

imagina tener horarios normales.


----------



## Miss Luxury (Lunes a la(s) 4:42 AM)




----------



## bronymaricøn (Lunes a la(s) 4:48 AM)

Holas


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 10:40 AM)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Hemos vencido compañeros!!!



Bien !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cerilloprieto (Lunes a la(s) 10:44 AM)

Basster dijo:


> Parece buen momento para subir al tren...



Estación de Atocha, año 2035


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 7:20 PM)

1005 miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiil euros


----------



## xilebo (Lunes a la(s) 7:21 PM)

Miss Luxury dijo:


>



@Obiwanchernobil que eras mas de la yola o de la monroy o las dos ?


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Martes a la(s) 1:07 AM)

La música disco nunca morirá...



...y Tony Manero bailará sobre la tumba de Pajarotto.


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:14 AM)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La música disco nunca morirá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...y Tony Manero bailará sobre la tumba de Pajarotto.



DEP


----------



## xilebo (Martes a la(s) 10:36 PM)

Alia del Cuchillo dijo:


> La música disco nunca morirá...
> 
> 
> 
> ...y Tony Manero bailará sobre la tumba de Pajarotto.


----------



## imbécil (Martes a la(s) 11:36 PM)

*BUAMOSSSSSS*


----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Ayer a la(s) 8:12 PM)




----------



## Alia del Cuchillo (Ayer a la(s) 8:33 PM)

xilebo dijo:


> DEP



0:57


----------



## Miss Luxury (Hoy a la(s) 1:22 AM)

TEngo mal de amores chicos, animadme please


----------



## imbécil (Hoy a la(s) 1:42 AM)




----------



## Ratona001 (Hoy a la(s) 1:43 AM)

cerilloprieto dijo:


> Estación de Atocha, año 2035



Quien va dentro? Mujeres?


----------

